# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Espoon lenkit

## Viineri

Lähteekö Espoon lenkit otsikon mukaisesti huomenna kahvituvalta klo 10.00 vai jostain kumman syystä Vantaankosken kioskilta klo:12.00  :confused:  
Oletko Antti lähdössä opiskelijoiden kera huomenna lenkille?

----------


## Jansmakko

Uskallan Antin (Salosta ilmeisesti meinasit) puolesta vastata, että Prologin porukka on lähdössä lenkille sunnuntaina klo 10 Vantaankosken kiskalta. Tervetuloa mukaan! Noista lauantain lenkeistä en tiedä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

En ainakaan huomenna ehdi aamulla Bembölestä ajamaan, mutta tosiaan sunnuntaina lähtee Vantaankosken kiskalta Prologin ja VP:n lenkit kymmeneltä.

----------


## Viineri

OK! Koukkaan huomenna tuvalle kymmeneksi, jos löytyis ajoseuraa? Nähdään ehkä Sunnuntaina Vantaankoskella   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## StePe

Eipä näkynyt Viineriä sen enampää kuin muitakaan tuvalla kymmenen aikoihin - eipä se kelin huomioiden mitenkään yllättänyt. Poikkesinkin sinne vain uteliaisuuttani nähdäkseni, että löytyykö muita "hulluja" sateeseen ajamaan.

Polkaisin sitten yksin keskimääräistä vähän pidemmän lenkin (200+) kelistä huolimatta. Tiellä sai ajella varsin rauhassa. Ensimmäinen pyöräilijäksi luokiteltava vastaantulija taisi olla 180 km:n paikkeilla.

----------


## Viineri

Sorry Pertti   :Irvistys:    Kastuin jo viikolla pari kertaa, joten ajattelin edes yhden lenkin tehdä kuivana. SeliSeli...  Kävin alkuillasta tekemässä 3h sprintin(verrattuna sun lenkkeihin).
Huomenna Vantaankoskelle, jos ei sada  :confused:

----------


## cyclooppi

Bempöleen kahvituvalta lähti kuusimiehinen poppoo baanalle. Matkaa kertyi 100 - 120 km riippuen vähän lähtöpaikoista. Vauhti kaikille sopivaa ja keli kohtuullinen. Vielä kun saisi tietkin kuntoon niin nautinto nousisi.

----------


## Viineri

Me oltiin sunnuntaina 3 miehisellä joukkueella, vierailulla Vantaankoskella. Ajettiin kimpassa VP ja Prologin kera 90km Jokelaan kahville 10hlö. porukalla.
Tavattiin matkalla myös IK porukka ja ajeltiin kimpassa vähän aikaa(kiitos peeseistä!). Mulle tuli 132km siirtymineen. No ensi lauantaina kahvituvalle, jos tää flunssa menee ohi siksi   :Irvistys:

----------


## cyclooppi

Osanotto viikonloppuna Bempölen kahvituvalta vähäisempi, johtuen MAXIM-Tourista. Joten porukat sinne ja seuraan kisaa. Fillarillakin voi tulla ja jatkaa sieltä sopivalla porukalla lenkkiä.
Katsotaan nyt ainakin niinkauan lauantain kisaa kunnes Tanttu on tippunut joukoista.

----------


## Viineri

Tuohan selittää, miksi lauantaina ei ollut muita kuin StePe ja mä.
Käytiin kuitenkin heittämässä lenkki Masala-Inkoo-Virkkala-Nummela-Lepsämä akselille. Mulle tuli 150km ja Pertille vähän enemmän.
Toivottavasti ensi La olisi vähän isompi porukka?

----------


## Kemppis

Minä yritän tulla lauantaina ajamaan.

----------


## Punkku

Onko lauantaina lenkille lähtijöitä? Minkälaista lenkkivauhtia pidätte? Pysyykö ns. normaalikunnolla mukana? Ei viitsisi lähteä jarruksi, jos teillä on reippaampi vauhti. Kymmeneltäkö nuo lenkit lähtevät ja bembölen tuvalta..?
Itä-Helsingissäkin olisi lenkki, mutta taitaa Espoo sopia sijainniltaan paremmin.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mä erittäin todennäköisesti en ehdi taaskaan tuvalle kymmeneltä, kun lauantai näyttäisi olevan täyteen buukattu. Sunnuntaina sitten Vantaankoskelta, jos ei muuten.

----------


## Viineri

Viime Sunnuntain keskari tais olla 30,1, kun heitettiin 90km noin 7hlö porukalla.
Eikä ketään jätetä, eli vauhti sovitetaan heikoimman mukaan, ja jos alkaa painamaan voi vetohommat jättää parempikuntoisille ja huilailla ryhmän keskellä. Kahvitupa La 10.00, nähdään siellä!

----------


## Antti Salonen

Viime lauantaina taisi mulle tulla kilsoja jotain 125 km ja sykkeet olivat ehkä turhan korkealla. Vapunaattona mä ainakaan en pääse paikalla, sillä olen edellisen yön Fiskarsin nurkilla ja ajelen sieltä sitten lauantaina Helsinkiin. Seuraava yhteislenkki mun osaltani on sitten vapunpäivänä Vantaankoskelta.

----------


## Viineri

Jep jätkät ryntäili kuin kevätlaitumille päässet sonnit. no se on sitä intervallia.
Huomenna tulen tuvalle 10.00 jos ei sada. Toivottavasti kaikki virtuaalipyöräilijätkin näyttäytyvät, niin saadaan isompi porukka.

----------


## Viineri

Pieneksi oli porukka mennyt Lauantaina? Käytiin StePe:n kanssa ajamassa 144km, 28,0km/h keskarilla reitillä: Bemböle-Siikajärvi-Tervalampi-Vihti kk-Haavisto-Läyliäinen-Kytäjä-Rajamäki-Perttula-Lepsämä-Velskola-Bemböle.

----------


## Viineri

Jospa yhdistetään voimat ja mennään Vantaankosken kioskille 12.00?
Ainakin Antti oli tulossa.

----------


## StePe

Mihinkäs aikaan, Viineri, lähdet Lepsämästä? Voisin koukata Takkula-Lepsämä-reittiä, niin tulisi mukava reilu 50 km lämmittelyä Vantaankoskelle mennessä.

----------


## Viineri

Lähden 11.10 himasta.
Soita tai laita tekstari vaikka lähtiessäsi, on yksi akuutti tilanne päällä
enkä ole varma voinko lähteä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tänään oli vauhti himpun verran reipas. Vauhti vain kiihtyi kotia kohti ja lopulta keskariksi jäi siirtymät mukaanlukien 31,0 vaikka välillä tuli mentyä hyvinkin hitaasti. Kilometrejä tuli 143 ja sää oli hieno.

----------


## Viineri

Tänään heitettiin lenkki: Kahvitupa-Masala-Evitskog-Siuntio-Lohja-Ojakkala-Siippoo-Lepsämä-Velskola-tupa.  Mulle tuli 115km, 30,0km/h keskarilla.
Sää oli loistava n. +13 ja puolipilvistä, mukana oli 4 ajajaa.

----------


## Viineri

Mulla jää Lauantain lenkki väliin tärkeän syyn vuoksi, on nääs
saunailta perjantaina. Yritän olla paikalla V-koskella Sunnuntaina.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mun pettämättömän harjoitusohjelmani mukaan tämä viikko olisi lepoviikko, eli luultavasti minunkin osaltani jäisi väliin lauantain lenkki. Suunnitelmissa olisi mennä Fiskarsin suuntaan suorittamaan sisäänajo Guerciottille, jossa on nykyään tuliterät tuubit vanteille jo liimattuna, uusi ketju, vaijerit ja jarrupalat. Sunnuntaina sitten Vantaankoskelta lenkki.

----------


## StePe

Taidan minäkin ajaa oman lenkin lauantaina ja annan virtuaalipyöräijöille vaihteeksi tilaisuuden vallata Bemböle.
Vantaankoskelta sitten taas porukalla sunnuntaina.

----------


## Viineri

Nostetaan tää ylös taas, että kaikki huomaa.
Eli siis Bembölen kahvituvalta La 10.00 ja Vantaankoskenkioskilta Su 10.00
Oltiin Su vierailulla koko porukka kioskilla ja saatiin ajajia kasaan 10 hlö.
Ajeltiin Läyliäisiin kahville, minulle tuli 140km keskarilla 28,9. Näyttää siltä, että
porukka on lisääntymään päin.

Antti: Tsemppiä kisoihin ja muista laittaa sadekelin renkaat alle!

----------


## Antti Salonen

Taisi jäädä väliin Avanti-cup tänään, kun on hiukan semmoinen fiilis kurkussa ja keuhkoissa, että ajamiseen tulee ainakin parin päivän tauko.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina tuvalta klo 10.00 ajamaan. 
Säätiedotus lupaa +18, joten ilmat on kohdillaan

----------


## Enzio

Huomenna minulla on ainakin seikkailukisat. Joten en ehdi lauantaina. Sunnuntain lenkki vantaankoskelta voi myös jäädä väliin jos kisat ovat olleet rankat.. 
Kiitos vain viimeisestä. Kyllä kahvin ja sämpylän jälkeen jaksoi taas polkea  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Säätiedotus lupailee tosiaan viikonlopuksi loistavia ajokelejä. Jos en satu ilmestymään kahvituvalle klo 10, tarkoittaa se mitä todennäköisimmin sitä, että olen  lähtenyt aikaisemmin aamulla sellaiselle pidemmälle lenkille. Siinä tapauksessa sunnuntain kevyt lenkki Vantaankoskelta sopii taas hyvin palautteluksi.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Olen mitä luultavimmin tulossa tuvalle aamulla. Kyseeseen tulisi lähinnä kohtuumittainen, siirtymineen max. 150 km ja kevytvauhtinen lenkki. Jos haluatte ajaa täysiä 200 km pistäkää viimeistään aamuyhdeksältä tekstari, niin jään nukkumaan himaan.

----------


## Viineri

Loistavat kelit, myötätuulta varmaan 100km! Käytiin 6 hlö voimin lenkki Tupa-Inkoo-Lohja-Ojakkala jne. Mulle tuli saldoksi 145km keskarilla 29,0.
Hienoa homma, että poliisit ohjas liikennettä siellä Myllylampi-Nummela akselilla, niin päästiin turvallisesti risteyksistä läpi.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mä lähden huomenna sen verran aikaisin jo Tampereelle, että lenkki saa jäädä. Toisekseen tänäänkin tuli väännettyä PK:ta sata kilsaa, joten kai sitä voi ennen pitkää Pirkkaa vähän levätäkin.

----------


## StePe

Ellei huomenna keli ole aivan mahdoton, olisi tarkoitus ajella kevyt ja meidän mittapuulla lyhyehkö lenkki, kun sunnuntain Pirkan pyöräilyyn pitäisi kuitenkin vähän säästellä.

Huomenna klo 10 olisi oivallinen tilaisuus lähteä Bembölen kahvituvalta rauhalliselle porukkalenkille.

----------


## Viineri

Onko launtaina lenkille lähtijöitä? Itse olen tulossa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Olen mitä luultavimmin tulossa. Semmoinen huomio on kuitenkin paikallaan, että mä olisin mahdollisesti menossa Fiskarin suuntaan enkä siis takaisin, eli suunta saisi olla mielellään lännen puolelle ja mä sitten hyppäisin kelkasta jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## StePe

Olisin myöskin lähdössä lauantaina. Sääennuste lupailee lauantaiksi reipasta itätuultä, joten vanhoja periaatteita noudattaen pitäisi pyrkiä aluksi idän suuntaan, mutta eiköhän se länsikin käy.

(Minulle sopisi vaikka reitti Vihti-Saukkola-Sammatti-Karjalohja-Pohja-Inkoo. mutta todennäköisesti enemmistö äänestää tämän vaihtoehdon nurin).

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tuo vaihtoehto sopii mulle aivan mainiosti, eli jos paikalla on lisäksi vain Viineri, on enemmistö jo päätöksensä tehnyt.

----------


## StePe

Ehkä me saadaan Heikkikin ylipuhuttua (seuraavan viikonlopun pienen ruotsalaisen rapakon kiertoa varten pitää kuitenkin treenata niitä pidempiäkin lenkkejä!)

----------


## Heikki

Tuo reitti sopii kyllä minulle.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Eilen taisi tulla kilometrejä ihan hyvin osalle porukasta. Ajettiin Bembölestä siis Vihtiin, ja sieltä Pusulan ja Saukkolan kautta Fiskariin. Mulle tuli kilometrejä 142 siirtymän kanssa, keskinopeus 32,5 km/h, ja muut lähtivät polkemaan vastatuuleen takaisin pääkaupunkiseudulle, eli kaipa siitä ainakin osa sai 250 kilometriä täyteen.

----------


## StePe

Eilen tuli ihan mukavasti kilometrejä. Minulle tuli kokonaismatkaksi siirtymineen  241 km (keskinopeus 30 km/h tuntumassa, kokonaisnousua 2050 m). Yllättävän vähän se koukkaus Pusulan kautta lisäsi matkaa. Karjaa-Inkoo välillä vastatuuli ei pahemmin härinnyt, mutta Inkoon jälkeen tuulen tunsi selvemmin.

Tänään tuli sitten ajeltua kevyttä paluttelevaa Porvooseen ja takaisin (vajaa 150 km). Seuraava viikonvaihde meneekin sitten Vätterniä kiertäessä.

----------


## IoD

Eipä näkynyt Porvoossa ketään jolta olisi voinut saada hyvän peesin/vuorovedon kotiin... onneksi ilma oli hyvä, niin menihän se yksinkin--vaikka tuuli kääntyi niin, että oli mennen tullen vastatuulta.

----------


## Viineri

Olen menossa la GF kisaan Kalpikseen ja osa porukasta on järvenkierrossa, joten voi olla hiljaista la tuvalla? Toivottavasti kuitenkin edes pieni porukka saadaan kasaan.

----------


## Ciclismo

Pääasiassa ajoreittini on kulkenut kehä III:n kupeessa Hämeenlinnanväylälle ja takaisin Espooseen. Vanha Turuntie on myös koettu, mutta täysperävaunullisten rekkojen kyljessä ei välttämä koe oloaan tukevaksi. Kysyisinkin nyt asiasta paremmin tietäviltä hyviä reittiehdotuksia länsi/pohjois-Espoo noin 50-100 km lenkistä, kun aloituspaikkana on esim. Bemböle. Onko Oittaan suunta hyvää tietä tai miten lienee asia Vihdintien pohjoispuolella?

----------


## IoD

Bembölestä voi oikeastaan lähteä minne päin vain ja aina on hienot maantiemaastot. Pohjoiseen: esim. Oittaa-Pirttijärvi-Velskola (vähän huonokuntoinen pinta, mutta hienoja mäkiä)-Vihdintie, sieltä esim. Luukkiin, Luukista Klaukkalaan jne. Tai Pirttijärven jälkeen voi kääntyä Röylään ja sieltä kehäIII:lle. Länteen: Vanhaa turuntietä (ei se niin hirveä tie ole) esim. Veikkolaan, sieltä vasemmalle Lapinkyläntielle ja Kauklahteen; tai Vanhalta Turuntieltä Solvallaan, siellä on kilpailijoidenkin kunnioittamia mäkiä (ks. topikki Länsiväyläajoista).

----------


## Antti Salonen

Lauantaina näyttäisi olevan kovasti muuta puuhaa, eli en varmaankaan ehdi tuvalle kymmeneltä. Toisaalta sunnuntaina on Lahden reissu tiedossa, eli muutenkaan ei oikein sopisi raskas lenkki lauantaiksi. Seuraava lauantai 9. heinäkuuta on osaltani  vielä hämärän peitossa, mutta näyttäisi pahasti siltä, että olen silloin nauttimassa etelän lämmöstä (45 astetta) Persianlahden maisemissa.

----------


## Viineri

Olen Tahkolla rääkkäämässä itseäni. Joten nähdään vasta seuraavana vkl.

----------


## StePe

Taidanpa minäkin jättää huomisen väliin.

Seuraava viikonloppu meneekin Suomen toisella laidalla, joten seuraava mahdollinen osallistuminen Bembölen lenkille on 16.7.

----------


## Hiilari

Onko tulevana lauantaina 9.7. joku lähdössä maantielenkille Bembölen kahvituvalta? Saako tällanen vanha läski tulla peesailemaan?

----------


## Viineri

Kaikki vanhat ja nuoret saa ja täytyy tulla ajamaan.
Olen itsekin tulossa, eli La 10.00 tuvalla.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mä olen etätöissä täällä etelässä, eli en pääse. Sen sijaan 16. päivä pitäisi olla aivan OK, eli silloin sitten.

----------


## Hiilari

Ok, mä lähden tästä Kamppiin Selkä-Centeriin (on muuten pro paikka). Jos selkälekuri antaa luvan, ilmaannun huomenna lauantaina tuvalle klo 10. Eiköhän se anna, marisee vaan hieman. Maantiepyöräily ei tunnu olevan selkälääkärien mielestä parasta mahdollista nyrjähtäneen välilevyn hoitoa.....

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin Hiilarin kanssa pyörimässä Vihdin suunnalla 118km. Olisko seuraavana lauantaina odotettavissa suurempaa osanottoa?
Itse olen ainakin tulossa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tulossa ollaan.

----------


## StePe

Lauantaina klo 10 Bembölessä - tarkoitus olisi ilmestyä paikalle.

----------


## bilato

Hello! Tarkoitus olisi tulla tutustumaan Bembölestä avautuviin upeisiin reitteihin! :Hymy:

----------


## Wasserträger

Yritetäänpä venyä ekaa kertaa paikalle ...

----------


## Hiilari

Tulipa Viinerin kanssa nähtyä paljon uusia hienoja ja hiljaisia asvalttiteitä Espoosta luoteeseen ja pohjoiseen. Eikun tulevana lauantaina 23.7. taas. Mä ilmaannun Bömböölen tuvalle kymmeneksi. Kenties joku muukin?

----------


## Antti Salonen

Viimeksi oli enemmänkin väkeä paikalla, noin 8±1 muistaakseni. Eiköhän sinne siis joku muukin ilmaannu. Viimeksi ajettiin vaihtelevaa vauhtia Siippoon Nesteelle ja takaisin, yhteensä reilu satanen plus siirtymät.

----------


## StePe

Viimeksi taisi tulla Bemböle-Vihti-Siippoo-Perttula-Bemböle-reitille matkaa n. 109 km. Osalla porukasta oli kiire kotisohvalle seurailemaan Tourin tapahtumia. Ensi lauantaina Tourin aika-ajo alkaakin vähän myöhemmin (kärki starttaa klo 17 jälkeen), joten sen puolesta olisi mahdollisuus ajaa pidempikin reitti. Sääennusteissa kummittelevat ukkoskuurot voivat tietysti vähän hillitä ajointoa.

----------


## Hiilari

No tulen kympiksi kummiskin Bömbööleen haahuilemaan. Jos sataa voipi vaikka tehdä jonkun tunnin-parin intensiivirykäisyn ilman kahvitaukoja. Sadepäivinä on minusta kypsintä istua märissä vaatteissa bensiksellä ja sitten lähteä takaisin sateeseen...

----------


## Antti Salonen

Multa todennäköisesti jää lenkki tällä kertaa väliin, eli ei kannata aamulla ainakaan odotella. Tuli vähän vaihtoehtoista menoa, eli pitää katsella aamulla keliä ja punnita vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Hiilari

Männä lauantaina oli lopulta kuitenkin hyvä tuuri sään suhteen. Aika tuulista oli, mutta sadetta tuli niskaan vain vartin verran ihan lopussa. Mittariin kertyi siirtymineen 145 km 30km/h keskarilla, mikä oli tällä kunnolla kyllä maksimi.

Eikun porukat messiin ensi lauantaina, kympiksi Bemböleen. Porukkaa soisi siellä olevan vähän enemmänkin. Mukavaa voisi olla myös tuollainen vähän lyhyempi,  parin kolmen tunnin lenkki ilman pitkää kahvitaukoa. Tulee kotona vähän noottia kun koko lauantai menee satulassa...

----------


## Punkku

Kiitos vaan hyvästä lenkistä. 
Nyt tämä virtuaalipyöräilijä pääsi kerrankin osallistumaan lenkille. 
Hyvä snakebite tuli siinä lopussa, piti sitten kumminkin ostaa uusi ulkorengas kun Rubino Pron kylki repesi muutaman sentin matkalta. 

Ajattelin kyllä tulla taas lauantaina tuvalle kymmeneksi.

----------


## Viineri

Palattu mökiltä jälleen, eli mukana ollaan, huomenna 10.00

----------


## Punkku

Tulen huomenna, jos ei kaatamalla sada. 

Sääsivut näyttävät kyllä ihan lupaavilta.

----------


## StePe

Olen myös tulossa huomenna. 

Etelästä uhkaavan sadealueen liikkeitä ei tunnu kukaan vielä tietävän tarkaan, vaikkakin tällä hetkellä yleisin uskomus taitaa olla, että sade ei ulottuisi tänne saakka.

----------


## Heikki

Mukaan tullaan.

Sateeseen kannattaa tähän aikaan vuodesta aina varautua. Tälläkin viikolla parilla VP:n Luhanka-leirin lenkillä on sattunut ukkoskuuro kohdalle ja kastuttu on totaalisesti.

----------


## StePe

Loistavissa olosuhteissa 6 ajajan porukalla ajettu vauhdikas Espoon lenkki takana (taisipa olla oman osallitumishistorian vauhdikkain).
Ajoimme Läyliäiseen nauttimaan välipalaa. Polarin mukaan menomatka oli 70,1 km keskinopeudella 31,9 km/h ja paluumatka 75,2 km keskinopeudella 34,0 km/h.

Lähes kaikilla lenkille osallistuneilla tuntui olevan ensi viikonloppuna muuta ohjelmaa, mutta kahden viikon kuluttua yritän tulla taas Bemböleen.

----------


## RLO

Lohduttavaa kuulla, että vauhti oli tavanomaista kovempaa, sillä minulle ainakin se oli ihan maksimia, vaikka tulikin lähinnä peesailtua (Siis kiitokset kaikille jonon kärjessä ahertaneille!). Oma (halpis)mittarini antoi (siirtymät pois laskien) nopeudeksi vain 31.4 km/h, mutta eiköhän se Polari ole luotettavampi. Mittariin tuli kaikkiaan 177 km/28.9 km/h. Jos vauhti on jatkossa maltillisempaa saatanpa tulla toistekin, vaikka siirtymä täältä Lahden väylän takaa on vähän pitkä...

----------


## Hiilari

Jäipä lenkki väliin remonttisyistä, mutta ehkä ensi lauantaina voisi maistua. Meitä on näköjään useampiakin joille myös vähän iisimpi lenkki olisi paikallaan. Tai pikemminkin hiukka lyhyempi. 150 kilsaa 34 km/h keskarilla tai sinnepäin on minullekin jo liikaa. Kattellaan millainen porukka saadaan aikaiseksi jatkossa. Kun kerran on myös noita helevetin kovakuntoisia kavereita niin ei sitä nyt tahdo mennä sinne laahusankkuriksi perään roikkumaan.

----------


## StePe

Ei se vauhti ole pääasia, vaikka erilaisia tilastotietoja lenkeiltä täällä välillä esitelläänkin. Minulle ainakaan ei ole koskaan hidas vauhti muodostunut ongelmaksi, vaikka joskus keskinopeus on jäänyt jopa 25 km/h tuntumaan.

Jälleen kerran pitänee korostaa, että tarkoitus on ajella porukalla. Porukan kanssa on tietenkin tehtävä kompromisseja. Itse ajaisin mielellään 150-200 km lenkkejä ilman merkittäviä taukoja, mutta suurimmalle osalle pyöräilijöistä tankkaus- ja rupattelutuokio jossakin puolimatkan krouvissa tuntuu olevan lenkin varsinainen kohokohta. Eikä yli 100 km lenkit kiinnosta kaikkia, eikä monilla ole edes aikaakaan uhrata koko päivää pyöräilylle. 

Moni porukkalenkille ensimmäistä kertaa osallistunut on ihmetellyt, kuinka helposti ryhmän mukana voi ajella 30 km/h keskivauhdilla, vaikka yksin ajaessa saa ponnistella tosissaan esim. 26-28 km/h keskariin. Kaikille yksin puurtaville suosittelen porukkalenkin kokeilemista (esim. Bembölestä launataina).

----------


## Viineri

Ainahan sitä ollaan ajettu hitaimman kaverin mukaan, eikä se ole ollut ongelma. Lauantaina sattui ilmeisesti kaikille reippaampi vauhti sopimaan. RLO on aikas kovakuntoinen, koska jos aikaisemmat lenkit on ollut vain max. 80km, niin todella hyvin jaksoit ajaa. Ensiviikonloppu menee huilatessa ja Sunnuntaina Mäntsälänajoissa, sitten on Eteläkärjenajot 14.8, joten olen tulossa aikaisintaan 3 viikon päästä 
porukkalenkille. Nähdään silloin!

----------


## RLO

Oman kunnon kovuus sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä on lähinnä haaveilua, mutta eivät pitkät lenkit minullekaan vieraita ole. Muutamia yli satasen lenkkejä on tullut ajettua kesän aikana ja kesän pisin päivämatka on n. 230 km. Yksin ajaessa vauhti vaan on lähempänä 25 km/h kuin 30 km/h. Ja vanha totuushan on että ei matka tapa vaan vauhti. Tosin itse kuulun niihin pyöräilijöihin, joille tankkaustauko pitkällä matkalla on välttämätön, jotta omin voimin pääsee edes perille.

Yhteislenkeillä 'kaveria ei jätetä'-periaate on tietysti ihan kiva juttu, varsinkin jos mukana on aloittelevia harrastajia, vaikka minua ei putoaminen haittaakaan. Siitä on kokemuksia jo nuoruusvuosilta, jolloin olin pyöräilyseuran jäsen. Ideaalitilanteessa porukan kunto olisi kutakuinkin samaa tasoa, jolloin jokainen voisi ajaa reippaasti kuntonsa mukaan. Olen kuullut että isossa maailmassa porukkalenkit on jaettu keskinopeuden mukaan eri ryhmiin: esim. 25 km/h, 30 km/h jne..., jolloin itselleen sopivan ryhmän löytäminen pitäisi olla helppoa. Suomen harrastajamäärillä tällainen toimintamalli tuskin koskaan toteutuu, mutta pyöräillään silti yhdessä!

----------


## Hiilari

Samaa mieltä RLO:n kanssa tästä: yksin ajaessa on pirun vaikea pitää kunnon keskivauhtia. Osin johtuu ihan ilmanvastuksesta, muta ainakin mulla myös siitä että ittekseen homma menee sellaiseksi maisema-ajeluksi. Ei sitä yksin osaa piiskata itseään samalla tavalla kuin vaikka juoksulenkillä. Porukkalenkillä taas homma toimii ja maisemat vaihtuu tiuhaan.

Anyway, koetan tulla lauantaina taas peesailemaan. Siinä se kunto kohoaa. Mä olen vanha retkipyöräilijä; jos tipun joukosta niin selviydyn aina kotiin.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mulla menee kaksi seuraavaa lauantaita vielä lomilla, mutta 20.8. pitäisi olla taas ohjelmassa Bembölen kahvitupa. Eilen ajelin yksikseen 22,5 keskarilla 155 kilsaa, joka otti lopussa hieman voimille, kuten käyrä kertoo. Huomenna pitäisi polkaista 172 kilsaa Sloveniaan, mistä sitten suuntaan pian perään Italiaan viikoksi.

----------


## Heikki

> ... sitten on Eteläkärjenajot 14.8, joten olen tulossa aikaisintaan 3 viikon päästä 
> porukkalenkille. Nähdään silloin!



Eiköhän kuitenkin ajata ensin lauantaina semmoinen valmisteleva lenkki Bembölestä ja mennään sitten pyhänä porukalla Tammisaareen? Varmaan monen muunkin ajokilometrit ovat jääneet tällä viikolla aika vähiin noiden sateiden takia? Mitä nyt tietysti StePe on kelanut ...

----------


## Heikki

Missäs ukot luuras? Pyöräily on ulkoharrastus ja selleisena siihen kuuluu myös ajoittain ajaminen sateessa.

Tänään olisi ollut Hiilarin toivoma lyhyt lenkki ilman kahvitaukoa: <80km, keskeri 30km/h. Ajoimme suurimman osan kaksistaan Teemu:n kanssa Siikajärvi, Veikkola, Kylmälä, Vols, Veklahti, Kirkkonummi (vesitornin mäki ylös), Kivenlahti. Vahinko, että kolmas kaveri heitti kesken Siikajärveltä. Oli rengasrikko ja ajoittain sadetta.

----------


## Viineri

Ei täällä vettä pelätä, eilen tuli kastuttua Tammisaaressa. Onneksi vain ekan tunnin satoi kaatamalla ja viimeinen tunti ajeltiin jo kuivalla tiellä.
Vauhti oli kohdallaan, tulin kolmen hlö kärkiporukassa maaliin ja keskari oli 38.9km/h. Tosin IK miehet veti lähes koko ajan, kiitos siitä heille.

----------


## Heikki

Pilkka sattui nyt omaan nilkkaan. Sunnuntaiaamun ennusteiden mukaan koko päiväksi oli luvattu sadetta. Jatkoin kylmän rauhallisesti aamun lehden lukua ja nostin fillarin kuljetuspussista takaisin koukkuun ja aloin valmistautua sohvalle seuraamaan naisten maratonia. :Nolous: 
Hurjaa oli teidän kyyti, kun ottaa huomioon alun sateen ja mutkaisen alkuosuuden, jossa kaarteissa oli kaiketi vieläkin irtosoraa asfaltilla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kaikki Etelä-Suomen aluemestaruuskisoja katsomaan t ä n ä ä n 16.8. Vantaankoskelle!!! Aikataulu ja ohjelma Fillari-lehden uutispalstalla.  :Hymy:  

Tervetuloa värikästä maantiepyöräilykisaa seuraamaan ja ajajia kannustamaan niin kilpailijat, ex-kilpailijat kuin ei-kilpailijatkin.

Btw: Siltamäen mäkkärille kokoontuu klo 17 maantieporukka, joka heittää lyhyen "verryttelylenkin" (max. 3-kymppiä) lähitienoilla ennen kisan alkamista. - Vauhdikkaampi "lokasuoja- ja suoratankoporukka" myös mukaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoNo

> Kaikki Etelä-Suomen aluemestaruuskisoja katsomaan t ä n ä ä n 16.8. Vantaankoskelle!!! Aikataulu ja ohjelma Fillari-lehden uutispalstalla.  
> 
> Tervetuloa värikästä maantiepyöräilykisaa seuraamaan ja ajajia kannustamaan niin kilpailijat, ex-kilpailijat kuin ei-kilpailijatkin.
> 
> Btw: Siltamäen mäkkärille kokoontuu klo 17 maantieporukka, joka heittää lyhyen "verryttelylenkin" (max. 3-kymppiä) lähitienoilla ennen kisan alkamista. - Vauhdikkaampi "lokasuoja- ja suoratankoporukka" myös mukaan



ei kun ajamaan. Kai sinne sekaan mahtuu.

----------


## Viineri

Onko ketään tulossa ajamaan La tuvalle, itse olen tulossa mikäli 
ei aivan ämmiä sada  :Irvistys:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tulossa ollaan ellei aivan ihmeitä tapahdu. Ohjelmassa lyhyt, pitkä, hidas tai nopea lenkki, eli ihan miten vain muille parhaiten sopii. 

Viimeiset kolme viikonloppua menivät etelämmässä, missä tuli ajettua pyörällä aika paljon. 14 päivän aikana tuli mittariin 870 kilsaa ja nousumetrejä hulppeat 15 tuhatta. Pistin lomakuvia verkkoon, joskaan kaikki niistä eivät ole pyöräilyaiheisia, mutta osa enemmän tai vähemmän sivuaa aihetta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

> ei kun ajamaan. Kai sinne sekaan mahtuu.



...kyll' me ajettiin... rata ympäri ja kilpailijoiden perässä vähän matkaa...

Wanha kisakonekin lämpeni, joskaan ei tarpeeksi osanottoa varten (brenikat kun on jo plakkarissa eli motivaation kanssa ongelmia...  :Kieli pitkällä:  )

Käykääpä kokeilemassa - vaikka tuo Voutilanlantien pätkä - heittäkää se noin 40-45:n vauhdilla, niin pääsette taatusti o i k e a a n kisatunnelmaan  :Hymy:  

Radan sanottiin olevan "tekninen" - ja kyllä se aivan varmasti sitä olikin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Palataanpas taas foorumin varsinaiseen aiheeseen (Espoon lenkit) ja jätetään seikkailut muissa pyöräilytapahtumissa muihin foorumeihin.

Mukana ollaan.

----------


## StePe

Osallistuminen epävarmaa - ellei jopa epätodennäköistä. Huomiseksi on luvattu sen verran hyvää säätä, että aamulla voi tulla edellisen lauantain tavoin kiusaus lähteä "vähän" pidemmälle lenkille.

----------


## Viineri

Ajettiin lauantaina loistavassa säässä lenkki akselilla Tupa-Siikajärvi-Vihti kk- Moksi-Vihtijärvi-Rajamäki-Röykkä-Lepsämä-Tupa. Kilometrejä tuli 136 keskarilla 31,6. Mukana oli lähtiessä 9hlö ja lopussa hieman vähemmän  :Nolous: 
Ensiviikonloppu taitaa mennä monella erinäköisissä kilpailuissa, kuten Pitkäjärven ympäriajo ja Myllynpyöräily, mutta kahden viikon päästä taas isommalla porukalla :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Salonen

En itse ole tulossa huomenna kiskalle, koska sunnuntaina on ohjelmassa Turussa lenkki. Huomenna ehkä tulee käytyä ajamassa, mutta niin kevyesti ja lyhyesti, ettei yhteislenkissä ole oikein ideaa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ensi lauantaiksi 3.9. on luvattu alustavasti erinomaista kesäistä säätä. Voisikin yrittää panostaa siihen, että saataisiin ainakin kerran vielä kasaan hyvä ja iso porukka. Ajetaan sen verran rauhallisesti, eli keskinopeus alle 30 km/h, että kaikki pysyvät varmasti mukana.

----------


## Viineri

Tulossa ollaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemppis

Edit: Muuttokuorman kärrääminen aiheutti liika kipuja kropassa, yirtän tulla huomenna prologin lenkille

----------


## StePe

Huomiseksi lupaillaan niin hyvää pitkän lenkin säätä (ainakaan aamusta ei ole liian lämmintä), että taidan jälleen kerran valita klo 10:00 sijasta 10 tunnin lenkin ja lähden liikkeelle vähän aikaisemmin aamulla.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tuli viime hetkellä muuta menoa huomiseksi, joten pahasti näyttää siltä, etten pääsekään tulemaan. Mun pitää olla kotona jo heti 12 jälkeen, eli ilmeisesti pakko tyytyä käymään lyhyellä lenkillä jo hiukan aikaisemmin aamulla.

----------


## Viineri

Ajeltiin 150km loistavassa säässä  :Cool:  Reitti noin: Lepsämä-tupa-Kirkkonummi-Inkoo/Tähtelä-Virkkala-Lohja-Lehmijärvi-Vesikansa-Ojakkala-Lepsämä, muut jatkoivat Veikkolan kautta tuvalle. Mukana oli 8hlö.Keskari oli mulla 29,6, ajoin yksin n.40km, joten se ehkä vähän pudotti tuota?
Suosittelen tuota Vesikansantietä kaikille jotka pitävät nousuista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

K i v a l e n k k i  :Hymy:  lauantaina, vaikka ajoin vain osan matkaa - eli "tiputtauduin" porukasta Tähtelän jälkeen Siuntion tienhaaran osuttua (enemmän kuin) sopivasti kohdalle.

Samalla tuli uusi matkaennätys 135 km  :Leveä hymy:  (aiemmin tällä kaudella 120 km). Vauhtiakin oli ihan riittävästi (em. keskarilla), muttei sentään liikaa. Jaksoin näet ajaa sunnuntaina vielä muutaman kaverin kanssa palautellen (lue. reippaasti ylämäissä repien) 65 km, mm. Velskolan Pitkäjärven itäpuolen "vuoristotietä".

Harmi  :Vink:  etten pääse ensi viikonloppuna, kun on muuta menoa.

----------


## StePe

> Ajeltiin 150km loistavassa säässä  Reitti noin: Lepsämä-tupa-Kirkkonummi-Inkoo/Tähtelä-Virkkala-Lohja-Lehmijärvi-Vesikansa-Ojakkala-Lepsämä, muut jatkoivat Veikkolan kautta tuvalle. Mukana oli 8hlö.Keskari oli mulla 29,6, ajoin yksin n.40km, joten se ehkä vähän pudotti tuota?
> Suosittelen tuota Vesikansantietä kaikille jotka pitävät nousuista



Viime lauantaina sää oli todellakin loistava ja siivitti meikäläisen ajamaan kesän pisimmän lenkin vasta syyskuussa (reilu 300 km keskinopeudella 31 ja risat).
Tuo Lehmijärvi-Vesikansa-reitti kiinnosti sen verran, että kävin koeajamassa sen eilen illalla toisin päin eli Nummelasta-Lohjalle ja olihan siellä paikoitellen varsin vaihtelevaa. Lohjalta kotiin saikin sitten ajaa koko matkan tämän kesän parhaassa vesisuihkussa. Oli muuten aivan uusi kokemus väistellä tielle uintiretkelle eksyneitä sammakoita (niitä oli Siuntion ja Lapinkylän välillä jatkuvasti).

Lauantaina olisi tarkoitus vaihteeksi tulla kahvituvalle (edellisestä Bembölen lenkistä taitaakin olla jo yli kuukausi).

----------


## Viineri

Mä olen menossa Su H-linnaan ajamaan maratonia, joten La lenkki jää väliin.
Seuraava vkl. ollaan sitten Otepäässä rattamaratonissa, sen jälkeen pääsee taas tuvalle, mikäli silloin vielä ajajia löytyy?

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tulossa ollaan - Tällä kertaa toivottavasti ihan oikeasti. Sään pitäisi edelleenkin mainio, joten eiköhän taas saada hyvä porukka kasaan ja ajellaan rentoa vauhtia sopivan tuntuinen matka.

----------


## Heikki

Multa jää valitettavasti väliin tämä viikonloppu. On koko viikon yrittänyt flunssa päästä voitolle, en ole päässyt edes fillarilla duuniin. Taisi sama pöpö olla jo tulossa viime lauantaina, kun ajo oli lenkkimme lopussa todella vaikeeta ja pyhäaamuna jalat oli ihan hyytelöä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tuvalla oli mainiosti kaksi henkeä, ja allekirjoittanut pääsi pommiin nukkuneena mukaan vasta Vantaankoskella. Ajeltiin kevyttä 29 km/h keskinopeutta Jokelaan ja takaisin. Sää oli mainio kun lyhyissäkin tarkeni ajella ja paluumatkan ilman irtohihoja.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ensi lauantaiksi 17.9. on alustavasti lupailtu taas ihan hyvää keliä, joten ainakin itse olen suuntamassa tuvalle kymmeneksi. Koska sunnuntaina on muuta menoa koko päivän, olisi kiva lauantaina ajella rauhallinen ja pidemmän puoleinen lenkki.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Monologi jatkuu - On ehdotettu lauantaiksi Itä-Helsingistä lähtevää pitkää lenkkiä samaan aikaan ensi lauantaina (kts. aihe Tour de Helsinki. Ajettaisiin PK-seudun ympäryskuntia vastapäivään ja tultaisiin sitten Espoon kautta takaisin sivistyksen pariin. Konsepti non-stop ja vauhti kevyt (25-28 km/h). Olenkin varmaan menossa tuonne, ja ehkä Bembölen vakiokävijöistä löytyisi muitakin halukkaita?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Pistetään Antin monologi poikki... 

Mukaan vaan "tuurdeölsinkiin" lauantaina, tutut ja tuntemattomat ! ! ! 

Toivottavasti ilmat suosivat, ettei mun tarvitse ottaa lokarit-ja-tarakka-Bianchia  :No huh!:  ...vaan pääsen kunnon maantiekiitäjällä (Pogliaghi) ajelemaan  :Vink:

----------


## Viineri

Saatasko vielä kunnon porukka kasaan Su kioskille?
Ajattelin ilmestyä paikalle.

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän sunnuntainakin olisi tarkoitus lähteä tien päälle. (Sunnuntai ja kioski taitavat kuulua enemmän otsikon "Prologin maantielenkit" alle, kun lähtöpaikkakin on Vantaalla  :Leveä hymy: ).
Lauantain lenkki Bembölestä taitaa minulla jäädä tällä(kin) kertaa väliin, koska iltapäivällä on muuta "pakollista" menoa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ajattelin kaikesta huolimatta poiketa huomenna tuvan kautta kymmeneltä. Eurosportilta tulee nimittäin sunnuntaina seitsemän tuntia putkeen pyöräilyä, eli lenkille ei ehdi.

----------


## karhunpoika

Sunnuntaina vois lähteä kioskille, edellyttäen etten joudu koira-aitausta tekemään   :Kieli pitkällä: 
Ei näy Eurosportti niin joutuu ajella itte.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Lauantaiksi on luvattu 15 astetta ja aurinkoa, eli suunnitelmissa olisi taas maantielenkki Bembölestä. Aika siis sama vanha 10:00, matka ja vauhti sopiva.

----------


## Punkku

Alustavat neuvottelut hallituksen kanssa on käyty ja näyttää siltä että tulen paikalle.

----------


## Viineri

Täytyy välillä harrastaa rakennushommia, joten La lenkki jää väliin.

----------


## Punkku

Vieläkö tarkenee ajella lyhkäsissä vai olisiko syytä kaivaa lämpimämpää housua? Vähän on ajelut kilpurilla jääneet vähiin.

----------


## StePe

Olen tulossa huomenna kahvituvalle. Ainakin Forecan ennuste lupailee aamuksi alle 10 asteen lämpötilaa, joten vedän kyllä päälle pitkähihaista/-lahkeista (tai ainakin irtohihat ja -lahkeet).

----------


## Antti Salonen

Lähdettiin peräti 9 hengen voimin tuvalta, joskin Pekka ja Pekan kaveri kääntyivät takaisin Lapinkylässä. Evitskogissa tehtiin kasa. Sitten ajeltiin hyvässä kelissä Lohjalle kahville ja Nummelan kautta takaisin Bemböleen. Siirtymineen mittariin tuli 148 kilometriä.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina tuvalle? Olen tulossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Saattaisin lauantaina tulla t a a s "jänikseksi"  :Leveä hymy:  Bemböleen... Yritän myös värvätä muita seurakavereita mukaan, mutta mitään tungosta tuskin näin ajokauden loppumetreillä tulee... Sinänsä ihme juttu, kun ajokeli on hyvä ja jengi kesän jäljiltä vielä ns. kunnossa.

Joku tosin minulle sanoi Maunulassa, että lauantai on huono päivä pyöräillä, kun on (perheellisellä) paljon muutakin (puolipakollista) tekemistä. Sunnuntaina sopisi kuulemma paremmin. --- MAINOS: sunnuntaina voi lähteä myös Maunulan majalta klo 10.30, jos vähän rauhallisempi (keskari 22/25/27 km/h - ajajaryhmän kombinaatiosta kiinni) kuntovauhti kiinnostaa... (Huom! Älkää erehtykö kävelyvauhtia köröttelevän pääjoukkon mukaan, vaan lähtekään hetkeä myöhemmin starttaavan, pienemmän kuntoporukan lenkille.)

--- Mitä ihmettä? K a s a n k o oikein teitte lauantaina? Takarenkaaseenko osui? Pitäkää vaan isommat välit; ei minusta tarvitse ottaa oppia, ts. 10-15 cm jatkuva peesaus ei ole lainkaan tarpeen kuntolenkillä. Minä sitä harrastan lähinnä wanhasta muistista ja huonona vetomiehenä... Vinkki: niitä takarengaskosketuksia voi harjoitella, eikä sitten niin hätäänny, jos vähän renkaat osuvat. - Muistan kerran, kun kisassa innostuttiin ajelemaan toisten takarenkaisiin, härnäysmielessä; sellaista nuorten sällien hupia...  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Jos töistä ehtii livistämään riittävän aikaisin, ajan tänään Länsi-Uudellemaalle ja huomenna takaisin, eli kiska jäänee lauantaina väliin. Vantaankoski sen sijaan voisi sopia sunnuntain ohjelmaan.

----------


## Viineri

Kyllä se oli ihan tietyöt ja tietenkin tarkkaavaisuuden herpaantuminen, mikä aihetti 2hlö kasan viime lenkillä. Toivottavasti kypäränsä rikkoneelle ei tullut mitään pahempia ongelmia myöhemmin?

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Joku lievä aivotärähdys siitä varmaan tuli, koska illalla pää oli hieman kipeä. Sunnuntaina ei ollut enää muita ongelmia kuin kolhut pitkin vasenta kylkeä. Sen verran sattui, että tiistaina vasta uskalsin uudestaan pyörän päälle.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina ajettiin loistavassa syys-säässä 133 km, keskarilla 31,1. Mukana oli parhaimmillaan 8 hlö. Reitti n. Tupa-Lepsämä-Rajamäki-Kytäjä-Vihtijärvi-Haimoo-Selki-Otalampi-Ojakkala-Veikkola-Tupa

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

T e s t a a kuntosi (no, ainakin tuo hapenottopuoli  :Vink:  ) juoksemalla Q u u p p e r i Eläintarhan radalla (Helsinki) huomenna lauantaina... 

**********************************************
*** Pyöräilyseurojen Quupperi #1 *** 29.10. *** klo 12 ***
**********************************************

Pyöräilyseurojen (HePo, Prologi, Bikepoli ym.) perinteinen, joskin ensimmäinen (#1) Quupperi (= 12 min Eläintarhan radalla) juostaan 29.10., klo 12 alkaen.

Sarjoja on kaksi: yli 3200 ja alle 3200. Naisten ryhmä mahdollisesti erikseen. Lähtöjä osanottajien määrän mukaan.

T e r v e t u l o a juoksemaan ja/tai kannustamaan ! ! ! 

--------------

j.k. Muistathan varata itsellesi lämpimät vaihtovaatteet/sukat sekä ottaa mukaan juotavaa (jano saattaa yllättää 12 minuutissa - juoksuvauhdista riippuen...  :Vink:  )
j.j.k. Ota mukaan myös kaksi hakaneulaa numerolappua varten (numero helpottaa kierroslaskijoiden työtä). - Kiitos.

----------


## StePe

Huomiseksi on ennusteltu vuodenaikaan nähden suorastaan erinomaista pyöräilysäätä (kohtuullinen lounaistuuli näin syksyllä kuuluu tietenkin asiaan). Jos kiinnostuneita vielä löytyy, voisi yrittää lähteä vielä porukalla kahvituvalta rauhalliselle lenkille (omaan aikataulluun voisi sopia tällä kertaa paremmin klo 12, mutta kyllä se normaali 10:00 käy).

----------


## Antti Salonen

10:00 pitäisi sopia.

----------


## Punkku

Joko tänä launtaina lenkille? 

Sää lupaisi pilvistä, eikä toistaiseksi sadetta ja lämpötila 3 astetta. 

Voisin lähteä kevyelle 3-4 tunnin lenkille sadevarauksella. Kalustosta en tiedä vielä. Olisiko kilpuri michelinin carbon renkailla vai hybridi slickseillä parempi vaihtoehto?

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina en pääse, olen menossa kuntotestiin. Onkohan sunnuntaina jo lähtijöitä Vantaankosken kioskilla?
Miten on pääsiäis suunnitelmat, onko jossain ajoleiriä vai järjestetäänkö omat :Hymy: 

Ps. Heikki tulitko jo eilen Röylässä vastaan?

----------


## StePe

Jos sääennusteisiin on yhtään uskomista, on lauantai viikonlopun varsinainen ajopäivä. Sunnuntaiksi lupaillaan sen verran kosteaa, että Vantaankoskella saattaa olla hyvin rauhallista. Tosin voi lauantainakin aamulla olla sen verran ikävät olosuhteet, että on parempi siirtää lähtöä myöhemmäksi.

Toivottavasti pääsiäisen aikoihin alkaisi lämpötila olla sen verran plussan puolella, että pääsisi kunnolla kesärenkailla liikenteeseen.

----------


## Antti Salonen

En ole ihan varma onko mulle tulossa flunssa vai ei, eli en osaa sanoa olenko tulossa vai enkö. Jos huomenna on ihan oikeasti siisti keli, saatan tosin olla ajamassa Fiskariin.

----------


## StePe

Jos Forecan äsken julkistama arvaus pitää paikkansa, on huomenna poutaa ja pari astetta lämmintä. Sunnuntaina onkin sitten taas odotettavissa lisää lunta (joka muuttaa päivän mittaan olomuotoa), joten kyllä huomenna kannattanee ajella.

----------


## Heikki

> Ps. Heikki tulitko jo eilen Röylässä vastaan?



Paljon mahdollista. Olin tulossa duunista. Miten en huomannut sinua?

----------


## Viineri

Tulin vastaan siis autolla, töistä minäkin. Nyt ajattelin mennä kurastamaan pyörää pariksi tunniksi.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Olin minäkin tänään aamulla _Bembölessä_... Sen verran etuajassa satuin jostain syystä olemaan, että "erehdyin" menemään kahvitupaan - _virheliike_ - nimittäin siellä oli _takassa_ _tuli_... ja siihen hyytyi Bodomin kiertäminen. Lämmittelin oikein kunnolla (+1/2 tuntia) ja köröttelin sitten takaisin itään Käpylän Velosportin kautta (kiitos vinkistä  :Hymy:  ) Olihan siellä ihan kiinnostavia _käytettyjä_ fillareita, mm. yxi huippukulkuneuvo á 2500 egeä... 

j.k. Kyllä, ehdottomasti pitää hankkia _talviajokengät_; eihän tästä keväisestä/ syksyisestä harrastamisesta mitään tule, kun pitää varpaita sulatella joka 20 km:n jälkeen... Shimanolla kuluu olevan joku hyvä malli, oliko se wanhempi 101, vai tuo luettelon uusi gore-kenkä SH-MW02...   :Sekaisin:

----------


## MRa

Onkohan kukaan Google Earth:n Plus version hannkinut piirrelly karttoja Espoosta lähteville hyville maantielenkeille?  Niissähän voisi esittää eri mittaisia lenkkejä, kertoa "sudenkuopista" tai muista kiinnostavista asioista jne...

----------


## Viineri

Saatasko porukkalenkki aikaiseksi ensi lauantaiksi?
Mulla on tuo päivä varattu pitemmälle lenkille, muut päivät on vähän niin ja näin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Jos tämä flunssaputki nyt vihdoin taittuu, niin kuin juuri nyt luulen, olen tulossa. Voisi olla jopa mahdollisuuksia kahteen pitkään lenkkiin kun on neljän päivän viikonloppu.

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän pääsiäisen seutu pitää hyödyntää kilometrien keräilyyn. Mikähän se on "pidempi lenkki" tähän aikaan vuodesta?

Viime lauantaina kauden avaus ei saavuttanut kovin suurta suosiota. Pekkakin valitsi kahvituvan takkatulen lämmön lenkin sijasta. Heikin kanssa ajettiin Siuntion kautta Lohjalle. Omaan mittariin kertyi 128 km, mikä koleassa säässä oli ihan kohtuullisesti.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Tuvalta joku 100-130 voisi olla hyvä. Tällä kunnolla ei kannata kuitenkaan mitään pitkää pitkää lähteä ajamaan.

----------


## Heikki

> Miten on pääsiäis suunnitelmat, onko jossain ajoleiriä vai järjestetäänkö omat



Pääsiäisleiri voisi olla useampipäiväinen? Minulle sopii pe-ma ajalta kaikki muut päivät paitsi su. 
Sää näyttäisi lopultakin suosivan. Joko sitä uskaltaisi ilman lokareita maantiepyörällä?

----------


## kauris

> Olin minäkin tänään aamulla _Bembölessä_... Sen verran etuajassa satuin jostain syystä olemaan, että "erehdyin" menemään kahvitupaan - _virheliike_ - nimittäin siellä oli _takassa_ _tuli_... ja siihen hyytyi Bodomin kiertäminen. Lämmittelin oikein kunnolla (+1/2 tuntia) ja köröttelin sitten takaisin itään Käpylän Velosportin kautta:



Mitenkäs pistätte fillarinne lenkeillä kahvituvan (tai minkä tahansa muun taukopaikan) pihamaalle turvallisesti odottamaan varpaiden sulamista vai otatteko pyörän mukaan sisään kahvilaan...? Jos toisaalta on suuri hinku keventää pyörää kaiken maailman hipo-osilla, niin kilon painoisen lukon mukana raahaaminen tuntuu järjettömältä.

----------


## Viineri

Mulla tuo pitkä lenkki alkaa 100km:stä, eli jotain sen suuntaista, ei kuitenkaan niin kuin viime kevään toinen lenkki jolloin ajettiin Pertin kanssa kaksistaan 150km, se oli silloin jo vähän liikaa. Hesarin sää näytti jo tänään hieman paremmalta, joten maanantaina voisi myös yrittää porukkalenkille, Su on ikävä kyllä poissa laskuista.

----------


## Punkku

Ilmoittaudun maanantain yhteislenkille. Olisko kello 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta?
En varmaan kovin paljon seuraa tätä sivua, mutta jos ei muuta tietoa tule, niin kello 10 olen tuvalla. (Jos ei sada)

----------


## Viineri

Eiköhän klo 10.00 ole ok, niin ehditään vielä pääsiäispäivälliselle.

----------


## mandello

Ajatteko Bembölestä vanhaa Turuntietä länteen, vai mikä suunnitelma?
Vai arvotte suunnan sitten klo 10?

----------


## StePe

> Ajatteko Bembölestä vanhaa Turuntietä länteen, vai mikä suunnitelma?
> Vai arvotte suunnan sitten klo 10?



Usemmisten suunnan arvonta aloitetaan klo 10 ja suunnitelma alkaa olla valmis kymmentä yli. Turuntie länteen ei ole kuulunut suosikkeihin lähtösuuntana. Usemmiten on varmaankin lähdetty Kauklahden suuntaan tai OIttaan ohi Velskolan suuntaan. 
Hyviä ehdotuksia voi aina tietenkin esittää (joskus on reittisuunnitelmat tehty täällä palstalla jo ennen lauantaitakin).

Näyttäisi siis siltä, että la ja ma olisi lähtijöitä Bembölestä. Sunnuntaina voisi käydä katsastamassa Vantaankoskella innokkaiden polkijoiden määrän.

Huomenna ajattelin käydä ajelemassa rauhallisen PITKÄN lenkin, jotta alkaisi motoriikka pelaamaan maantiepyörän selässä.

----------


## Viineri

Arvotaan suunta aamulla joskus jo ennen lähtöä  :Hymy: 

edit: Jaa Pertti kerkes jo  :Nolous:

----------


## Heikki

> Usemmiten on varmaankin lähdetty Kauklahden suuntaan tai OIttaan ohi Velskolan suuntaan.



En suosittelisi Oittaa-Velskola reittiä vielä näin keväällä lokasuojattomilla pyörillä. Bodom-järven länsireunan tie on niin hyvin varjossa, että lumi sulaa sen reunoilta erittäin hitaasti. Eilenkin kun tulin duunista, tie lainesti koko leveydeltään monessa kohtaa.

----------


## Enzio

Onks toi vauhti samaa about kuin Vantaankoskella sunnuntaisin?

Saako tulla beesaa?

Missä se kahvitupa sijaitsee?

----------


## StePe

Kyllä Bembölen lenkit ovat vauhdiltaan samaa tasoa kuin Vantaankosken lenkitkin (taitavat osallistujatkin olla pitkälti samoja).

Kahvitupa löytyy esim. linkistä http://www.bembolenkahvitupa.net/.

----------


## Viineri

Ajettiin eilen 6hlö porukalla reittiä:Tupa-Lapinkylä-Evitskog-Siuntio-Lohja as.-Nummela-Ojakkala-Siippoo-Otalampi-Lauri-???-Tupa
Mulle tuli mittariin 110km keskarilla 28,9.

Maanantaina taas tuvalta 10.00  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemppis

> Ajettiin eilen 6hlö porukalla reittiä:Tupa-Lapinkylä-Evitskog-Siuntio-Lohja as.-Nummela-Ojakkala-Siippoo-Otalampi-Lauri-???-Tupa
> Mulle tuli mittariin 110km keskarilla 28,9.
> 
> Maanantaina taas tuvalta 10.00



Siinä missä hyppäsit kyydistä jatkettiin Lakistoon ja sieltä Luukkiin ja vihdintietä kohti Helsinkiä. Omaan mittariin tuli 123km, piti ottaa lopussa pieni kiri kun olin siinä luulossa että kaupat olisi auki neljään...

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Maanantain lenkistä saa multa FRWD-datan jos laittaa sähköpostiosoitteen yksityisviestinä. Kilsoja tuli mulle 145...Hannulle taisi tulla vähän enemmän?

----------


## Viineri

Jep mulle tuli noin 160km, noin siksi, että mittari temppuili loppumatkasta, se taisi kypsyä liikaan kuraan. Keskari oli taasen n.28,9km/h, jossa on siis 37km yksinajelua, joka ainakin tällä kertaa pudotti sitä reilusti. Pääsiäisen kelit oli kyllä kokonaisuutena hyvät vaikka viimeiset 3h ajettiinkin sateessa.
Maanantain lenkillä oli siis 5hlö ajettiin reittiä Tupa-Lapinkylä-Evitskog-Porkkala-Inkoo/Tähtelä-Virkkala-Siuntio-Lapinkylä-Tupa

----------


## StePe

Minulla tuli maanantain lenkillä 139 km (siirtymät tuvalle ja takaisin noin 23 km). Missähän se Viineri seikkaili, kun sai noin paljon enemmän kilometrejä mittariin?

Tähtelästä eteenpäin ilman kosteus oli riittävä. Niin kauan kuin oli koneessa riittävät tehot päällä (PK!) oli ihan mukavaa. Loppumatkasta tuli sitten löysäiltyä ja erityisesti käsiä alkoi kastuneissa hanskoissa paleltaa. Loppumatkasta (ilmeisestikin Espoon pyöräteillä) kertyi uskomaton määrä hiekkaa mukaan (varsinkin takahaarukan putket ja takavanne olvat paksun hiekkakerroksen peittäminä).

Pääsiäisen kelit olivat tosiaankin huomattavasti ennakko-odotuksia paremmat. Neljän päivän aikana kokonaismatka lipsahti yli 600 km, joten tässä voi hyvin ottaa pari päivää rennommin. Ja lauantaina sitten taas Bembölestä porukalla (ainakin tällä hetkellä ennustellaan kohtuullista keliä).

----------


## Heikki

Minulle tuli kaikkiaan Polariin 123,7km, josta aamulla tulo tuvalle 4,7km.  Lenkin lopussa poistuin porukasta noin 1km ennen tupaa, jonka jälkeen ajoin kotiin ~3.5km.  Tämän perusteella lenkki tuvalta tuvalle olisi ollut 116,5km.

Reitti taisi oli paremminkin:
tupa, Kauklahti, Masala, Gesterby, Kirkkonummi, Pikkala, Degerby, Inkoo, Tähtelä, Virkkala, Siuntio, Evitskog, Lapinkylä, Kauklahti, tupa

----------


## Viineri

Kylläpäs sitä nyt ollaan heittäydytty täsmällisiksi  :Hymy: 
Mulla tosiaan oli Pikkala vaihtunut Porkkalaksi, ei tullut siellä niemen 
kärjessä käytyä, ehkä joskus toiste?
Lauantaina lenkille!

----------


## Hiilari

Mäkin tulen! Kunto on kyllä ihan rapaa, vaikka läpi talven tulikin ajettua. Mutta vaan sellaista löysää työmatkaa. Talvi-illat eivät ole kuluneet kuntoillessa vaan remontoidessa ja kaljaa juodessa... Nuo teidän ajamat kilsat ja keskarit tuntuvat vielä hiukka hurjilta. Mutta eikun rohkeasti peesailemaan. Ilman pitkiä vetäisyjä kunto ei vaan millään nouse eikä läskit sula. Ei vaikka runttaisi kuinka kovaa päivittäiset työmatkat ja videonhakureissut.

----------


## VesaP

> Mäkin tulen!



Samoin... Itähelsinki goes west -teemapäivä lauantaina. Vedetään kunnon siivu sitten. Voi olla tosin outoa kun maisemat vaihtuu ja tuuli tuivertaa polkiessa. En ole moiseen tottunut viimeviikkojen aikana... Tai voinko tulla mukaan kuntopyörälläni ? Veivaan sen lenkin ajan siinä kahvituvan pihalla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Iiistsadin_ puolelta minäkin tulen; 17 km tuvalle. - Ja ulkoiluta, Vesa, vaan kiltisti sitä keltaista petoa  :Hymy:  

j.k. Saattaapa tuvalle eksyä muitakin (tuttuja ja tuntemattomia) retropyöräilijöitä tuubirenkaineen  :No huh!:  , kun tässä vähän viidakkorumpua kumistan...

----------


## Punkku

Minäkin haluaisin tulla mukaan. Tällä kertaa en lupaa tai sovi tulevani paikalle. Viimeksi kun niin tein, olin kipeänä koko pääsiäisen. 

Voi siis olla, että tulen paikalle, mahdollisesti.

----------


## VesaP

> _..._tuubirenkaineen



Tuubit kunniaan !!! Vaikka itsellä ei nyt pahemmin retroa olekaan tuossa filossa  :Leveä hymy:  .

----------


## Hiilari

Hienoa, taitaa tulla kunnon porukka kympiksi Tuvalle. Toivotaan ettei sada, ainakaan paljoa.

----------


## Rataspakka

Morjes!
Millo ja mihin pitäs tulla, että pääse mukaan? Millasta matkaa olis luvassa? Teettekä jonkun ajon joka on pisteestä a takaisin pisteeseen a vai pisteestä a pisteeseen b. Jos siellä sit on joku 14v. poika niin se oon mä.  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Millo ja mihin pitäs tulla, että pääse mukaan? Millasta matkaa olis luvassa? Teettekä jonkun ajon joka on pisteestä a takaisin pisteeseen a vai pisteestä a pisteeseen b.



Joka lauantai on lähdetty Bembölen kahvituvalta 10:00. Yleensä matka on ollut hieman yli sata kilometriä siten, että takaisin tullaan Espooseen. Tarkka reitti on sovittu yleensä paikan päällä, eli siihen voi vaikuttaa itse kukin. Vauhtiin voi vaikuttaa myöskin jokainen siten, että joko a) menee vetämään, jos mennään liian hitaasti tai b) valittaa, jos mennään liian kovaa.

----------


## Jeesus pyöräilee

Jospa sitä sitten kaivais pyörän kellarista ja tulis ajelemaan. Jos vauhdissa en pysy niin taakse mä jään. :-)

----------


## VesaP

Jos vauhti ei aivan mahoton ole ja jos kuntopyörän jälkeen koivet/muut jäsenet ei kipeydy liikaa kilpurin ajoasennosta niin voitas vetää siten että se olis jotain 5 tuntia tupa-tupa niin mää saisin kerrankin kunnon lenkin (~6-7h) alle... (tai sitten luikin kotia jo parin tunnin kohdalla mutta sen näkee sitten). Jokatapauksessa baanalle huomenna ! YES !! Kiva aloittaa maantiekausi näin täällä etelässäkin !

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Huomisesta kauden avauksesta _Bembölessä_ tietoja täältä.

Paikalla siis Prologin, HePo:n ja IK-32:n harrasteväkeä - ehkä muistakin seuroista kuskeja. _Pasi Ahlroosin_ kanssa oli juttua, että voitaisiin saada peräti _kolme ajoryhmää_ kasaan (eri matkoille ja nopeuksille). - Kertokaa kavereillennekin  :Hymy:  

j.k. Joku kyseli edellä, että miten laitan velon lukkoon, kun käyn (esim.) B:n kahvituvassa? No, viimeksi heitin vaijerilukolla kiinni siihen liikennemerkkiin tuvan edessä (paikka näkyy sopivasti tuvan ikkunasta, joten voin kahvittelun lomassa seurata, ettei velo lähde "itsestään" liikkeelle...  :Vink:  )

----------


## Rataspakka

> Joka lauantai on lähdetty Bembölen kahvituvalta 10:00. Yleensä matka on ollut hieman yli sata kilometriä siten, että takaisin tullaan Espooseen. Tarkka reitti on sovittu yleensä paikan päällä, eli siihen voi vaikuttaa itse kukin. Vauhtiin voi vaikuttaa myöskin jokainen siten, että joko a) menee vetämään, jos mennään liian hitaasti tai b) valittaa, jos mennään liian kovaa.



Onkos se Kahvitupa siitä Bembölen Shelliltä vähän matkaa sieltä pois päin? Ei IKEAan päin vaan sinne toiseen suuntaan. Seudun tiedän kun oon ajanu siellä jonkus verta.  Täytyy viellä kysya varmistukseksi, että olikos tää se f-palstalaisten tee-se-itse-lenkit porukoiden juttu? Joskus olen varmaan onneksenne sitten viellä hiljaa.

<ylimääräistä tietoa>Kun pekka oli kirjoittanut ylempänä ja laittanu linkin toiseen ketjuun joka on ylempänä sekin ryhmät niin aattelin mennä II-ryhmään. </ylmääräistä tietoa>

----------


## TJ

> Onkos se Kahvitupa siitä Bembölen Shelliltä vähän matkaa sieltä pois päin? Ei IKEAan päin vaan sinne toiseen suuntaan. Seudun tiedän kun oon ajanu siellä jonkus verta.  Täytyy viellä kysya varmistukseksi, että olikos tää se f-palstalaisten tee-se-itse-lenkit porukoiden juttu? Joskus olen varmaan onneksenne sitten viellä hiljaa.
> 
> <ylimääräistä tietoa>Kun pekka oli kirjoittanut ylempänä ja laittanu linkin toiseen ketjuun joka on ylempänä sekin ryhmät niin aattelin mennä II-ryhmään. </ylmääräistä tietoa>



Kahvitupa on siinä B-bölen Shelliä vastapäätä. N. 40-50m. Shelliltä Jorviin päin...

----------


## Johan I

> Onkos se Kahvitupa siitä Bembölen Shelliltä vähän matkaa sieltä pois päin? Ei IKEAan päin vaan sinne toiseen suuntaan.



Ainakin joskus muinoin se oli 50 metriä Shelliltä Jorvin sairaalaan päin.

----------


## Johan I

No katos TJ:kin laittoin saman vastauksen yhtäaikaa.... mutta nyt on sijainti löytynyt jo kahdesta eri aivolähteestä, joten ilmeisesti olemme suurin piirtein löytäneet sopivat ohjeet. Mitatkaa nyt joku se matka metrin tarkkuudella!

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

No, mukavastihan se meni. Lähdössä oli liki kolmekymmentä eri-ikäistä miestä, lähdettiin Bodomin syrjitse jonnekin pohjoiseen. Vähitellen letkasta kuoriutui hitaampia ja/tai pienemmän matkan ajavia letkoja, ensimmäinen taisi todeta että Bodomin kierto riittää.

Vihtijärvellä kahville jäi neljä, minä siinä mukana. Kuuma ryhmä jatkoi matkaansa, tarkoitus oli kai ajaa pysähtymättä joku 150 km. Meille tuli tuvalta tuvalle joku 125, takaisin ajoimme Vihdin ja Ojakkalan kautta. Myötätuuleen paluumatka meni sen verran rennommin, että pystyin rekonstruoimaan reitin kartasta. Minulla ei ole harmainta aavistusta miten me sinne Vihtijärvelle jouduimme. Ehkä joku muu selittää.

----------


## Viineri

Reitti välillä Tupa-Vihtijärvi meni suunnilleen näin: Tupa-Oittaa-Pakankylä-Lahnus-Klaukkala-Kuonomäki-Lepsämä-Perttula-Nurmijärvi kk-Kiljava-Röykkä-Vihtijärvi.  Mulle tuli 134km joista ryhmässä 96km, keskari ryhmässä 28,6 ja kokonaiskeskari 28,0km/h
Kahvia ja Pullaa   Mmmmmm... kuten Homer toteaisi  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Pitkä reitti ei sitten ollut paljoakaan pidempi kuin Vihtijärven pullakahviporukan lenkki. Tuvalta tuvalle tuli n. 132-133 km (omat siirtymätaipaleet mutkan kautta siihen päälle yhteensä 169 km, keskinop. 29,3 km/h). Vihtijärveltä reitti jatkui reittiä Haimoo-Saukoinkoski-Siippoo (matkalla ajettiin ne Vihti-Siippoo välin mäet)-Ojakkala-Veikkola-Bemböle. Päälle kävin vielä kokeilemassa 34 km testilenkin verran ykköspyörää (piti se suunniteltu 200 km kuitenkin saada täyteen).

Pasi piti sen verran tasaista vauhtia ammattimiehen ottein, että mukana oli todella helppoa seurailla (kun peesailukin oli ihan virallisesti sallittua).

----------


## Punkku

Pullaporukassa mulle tuli siirtymineen 148 kilometriä. Mukavaa oli ajella, kun oli ammattitaitosia vetäjiä. Pysyi suurinpiirtein PK-alueella kun sai beesailla. Keskisyke mulla oli 139 ja maks 181 (olikohan jossain vihdin mäissä?)

----------


## Hiilari

Niitä lähtöporukan kuvia muistaakseni joku uhkaili laittaa tänne palstalle....

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Bembölen lähtöpaikan kuvia parinkin linkin takaa täältä (ts. yhteislenkkien ja ajoporukoiden kakkossivulta).

Kevään avaus pk-seudulla -keskustelu on ollut käyttämättä pari päivää, joten se on liukunut pois Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat -osion ykkössivulta.

----------


## Hiilari

Ok, kiitos.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina normilenkki tuvalta klo:10, minä ainakin olen tulossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Eilen oli peräti 10 ajajaa! Käytiin Jokelassa kahvilla, tultiin Kaltevan kautta takaisin, matkaa tuli itselle reilu 120km, keskari oli n. 30 km/h, vaikka mennessä vastatuuli yritti hidastaa menoa. Tänään yhteislenkki jäi väliin ns. perhesyihin vedoten  :Hymy: , täytyy kuitenkin parituntinen käydä yksin vastatuuleen rypistelemässä.

----------


## Rataspakka

Mulla tuli joku himskatin lihas jalasta niin kipeeks etten pystynyt kunnolla polkemaan joten päätin kääntyä "takaisin". Matkaa tuli kotiin kaffestugalta kotiin 82km. Kiertelin vahingossa Vantaalla ja Helsingissä ties missä kun eksyin.

----------


## Viineri

Jep, 82km on sun ikäiselle kelpo saavutus. On varmaankin niin, että nuo lenkki pituudet kannattaa pitää alle sadassa km:ssä ja keskittyä siihen, että viikossa tulee monta treeniä. Sitten loppukesästä voi kokeilla muutaman pitemmänkin lenkin. Tervetuloa myös ensi lauantaina ainakin alkumatkaksi mukaan, niin pääset kevyemmin vastatuuleen ja voit ajella himaa kohti sitten myötäseen. Ainakin teoriassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Onko muita _huonokuntoisia/ aloittelijoit_a tulossa Bembölen tuvalle huomenna lauantaina, klo 10, siis itseni lisäksi... Idästäkin saa saapua paikalle; minulla "siirtymätaivalta" itäisiltä mailta on lähes 17 km.

_Vinkki_: jos on kovin lämmintä, ottakaa riittävästi juomaa mukaan. Samoin nahka voi kärähtää - myös kypärän reikien lävitse - joten varautukaa. 

Ja toki _vain osan matkaa_ voi ajaa joukon mukana - minullekin riittänee 90-100 km:n kokonaisrasitus, kun lähinnä _keskikehoa_  :Leveä hymy:  on tullut talvella "rakennettua"...

----------


## mandello

jos flunssa ei enää ilmaise itsestään tänään kevyellä lenkillä, niin yksi wannabe saattaa rohjeta paikalle ....
_köh-köh-köh_ heti rupesi tuntumaan kipeältä

----------


## Johan I

Jos herään superaikaisin, niin saatan pyörähtää lähtöpaikan kautta. Siis kymmeneltä.

----------


## Jeesus pyöräilee

Tarkoituksena on tulla potemaan allergiaa. ;-) Mitä jos pidetään kiinni siitä että lähdetään kymmenen aikoihin?

----------


## bilato

> ... Idästäkin saa saapua paikalle; minulla "siirtymätaivalta" itäisiltä mailta on lähes 17 km....



Yep! Yep! Yep! Täytyy tästä kohta lähteä siirtymätaipaleelle...

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Ekax_: Mitenkä _nesteytys_ sujui loppumatkasta? Sen verran kuuma kesäkeli sattui, että ihmettelen kyllä yhdellä (kahdellakin) pullollisella sinnitelleitä _kuntoihmeitä_  :Leveä hymy:  Muita _kommelluksia_ matkan varrella? 

Itselläni (aikaisesta paluusta huolimatta) oli juomat loppu jo Lapinkylässä, kun en ollut edes ajopaidan taskuun laittanut varapulloa (oli alunperin tarkoitus). Hieman _nestehukka_ jo ahdisteli Leppävaaran Sellon kohdalla, jossa kävin tankkaamassa ja josta, Top Sportista, btw, ostin myös lyhyet ajohousut 9,90 eurolla  :Vink: 

_Tokax_: Onko kukaan lähdössä huomenna sunnuntaina Susikierroksen maantieajoa katsomaan? Lähdöt ovat klo 9 ja 12.

Lisätietoja kisasta, karttoja jne. löytyy tuolta foorumin kisapuolelta, tai järjestävän seuran sivulta.

Jos puntti ei tänään _täysin_ tyhjentynyt, niin tapaamisiin Sipoossa huomenna  :Cool: 

j.k. Ei, en tietenkään itse aja kisaa... hah...

----------


## mandello

> Muita _kommelluksia_ matkan varrella?



Mitä nyt ketjut etsi neljättä eturatasta heti kohta lähdettyä... sitten olittekin jo kadonneet horisonttiin  :No huh!:

----------


## StePe

Tuvalta tuvalle kertyi matkaa noin 146 km. Uteliaille ja epätietoisille päivän reitti. Ylimääräinen pysähdys tuli Vihdissä rengasrikosta (taisi mennä se ensimmäinen vaihdettukin rengas heti vaihtoon). Läyliäisessä vietettiin perusteellinen kahvitauko (41 min!). Koko retken keskinopeuskin jäi alle 30 km/h. Kaksi litran pulloa nesteytystä riitti nipin napin tämän päivän kesäisissä olosuhteissa (yhdellä puolen litran pullolla olisi olo ollut lopussa varsin kuiva, vaikka pullon olisikin täyttänyt kahvitauolla)

Rataspakka hävisi porukasta jossakin vaiheessa (ilmeisestikin Olkkalassa). Toivottavasti tie kotiin löytyi tällä kertaa ongelmitta.

----------


## Juhani Simola

> TYlimääräinen pysähdys tuli Vihdissä rengasrikosta (taisi mennä se ensimmäinen vaihdettukin rengas heti vaihtoon).



Kolmesti pumpattiin minipumpulla. Ensimmäisellä kerralla piti todeta että kyllä se sisäkumi tulee kyljestä ulos, ilmastointiteippipaikkauksen jälkeen varakumin venttiili hajosi ja kolmas yritys lopulta onnistui.

----------


## Viineri

Hienoa, että Suomessakin saa ihon palamaan :Hymy:  Täytyy huomenna varmaan käsiin laittaa aurinkorasvaa.   Mulle tuli sellaiset 148km. Meitä oli tänään lähdössä ainakin 11hlö, laskinko oikein? Huomenna VP lenkki, Vantaankosken kioskilta 10.00

----------


## Rataspakka

> Rataspakka hävisi porukasta jossakin vaiheessa (ilmeisestikin Olkkalassa). Toivottavasti tie kotiin löytyi tällä kertaa ongelmitta.



Kotiin löysin ihan hyvin. Tuli hirvee nälkä ja menin Vihtiin pitsalle. Ei täs iäs voi ajaa ilman säännöllisiä ruokataukoja.

Juhani saa varmaan heitettyy sen kumin mulle sitten seuraavalla keralla tai joskus.

----------


## Rataspakka

Ja kilsoja tuli 130km. Jos oikein laskin kun sähläsin (taas!!) sen ****** mittarin kaa.

----------


## bilato

Alkuperäinen lähettäjä: *Pekka Sirkiä*
_... Idästäkin saa saapua paikalle; minulla "siirtymätaivalta" itäisiltä mailta on lähes 17 km...._






> Yep! Yep! Yep! Täytyy tästä kohta lähteä siirtymätaipaleelle...



Siirtymätaipaleineen (35km+35km) ja sakkolenkkeineen (5km) kertyi lenkille matkaa 200km :Leveä hymy: . Haamuraja meni tänä kesänä rikki jo toisen kerran. :Cool:

----------


## Punkku

Mulle tuli siirtymineen 167 kilometriä. Vähän siinä loppua kohti aloin hyytymään kun porukka veti ylämäissä aika reipasta vauhtia. Tai oikeastaan väsyminen tuli perse/hartiaseudulle. Lostava lenkki loistavassa säässä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos joku vielä jaksaa kiinnostua, niin maantiekauden avauksesta (Bemböle, 22.4.) löytyy nyt kuvia myös HePo:n sivulta.

----------


## Viineri

Jää vkl. porukkalenkit väliin, kun pitää säästää paukkuja Zeuksen järjestämään
kuntoajoon. Onko ketään muita Espoonlenkkiläisiä tulossa Keravalle?

----------


## StePe

Olikohan ne muutkin tänään keskittymässä huomiseen? Vai olisiko joku käyttänyt verukkeena vähän epävarmaa säätilaa?

Kahden ajajan ryhmällä kävimme pikavierailulla Mustion tempon lähtöpaikalla. Menomatkalla sää oli jopa ennakoitua parempi, mutta paluumatkalla loppuvaiheessa tuli vettä taivaalta ihan tuntuvasti. Matkaa kertyi koko kierrokselle siirtymineen 161 km.

----------


## Heikki

Täytyy tunnustaa, että hieman epäilin säätä, mutta lähdin sitten kuitenkin lekille puolilta päivin. Onnekkaasti satuimme jopa samalle tielle lähellä Inkoota.

Sadetta tuli niskaan vaihtelevasti Tähtelästä kotiin asti. Onpahan Vättern -totuttelu nyt sitten suoritettu tältä keväältä!

----------


## Viineri

Ei ollut onni myötä Kevätpolkaisussa, rengas poksahti 10km ennen maalia, räjähdys oli sen verran kova, että Open corsasta meni kaapeli poikki eikä se enään pysynyt kunnolla vanteella. Pääsin kuitenkin perille itsekseni ja keskari oli silti vielä 38,3 joten alkuvauhti oli kohdallaan. Vesa L piti Espoonlenkkien mainetta yllä ollen kirissä toinen!  :Hymy:  Ensiviikonloppuna täytyy mennä K-Rauta ajoon. Oletko Antti menossa Hyvinkäälle?

----------


## Antti Salonen

Joo, seuran toimesta on lähdössä tietääkseni ainakin neljä henken porukka Hyvinkäälle. Siihen liittyen ensi lauantain lenkki jää suurella todennäköisyydellä väliin.

----------


## Juhani Simola

Ensi viikonloppu jää taas hyvästä syystä(tm) väliin, mutta onko kukaan lähdössä ajelemaan torstaina?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tiedoksi länsipuolen väelle, että _Prologin maantielenkit_ -keskustelussa puuhataan arki-illaksi vakiolenkkiä. 

Käykääpä katsomassa ja vaikuttakaa lenkin suunnitteluun/ajankohtaan. Ja tietysti _mukaankin_  :Hymy:  saa tulla, jos Siltamäki/Vantaankoski "lähtöalustana" muuten sopii.

----------


## Enzio

Torstaina lenkkiä? Bembölestä vai Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Juhani Simola

> Torstaina lenkkiä? Bembölestä vai Vantaankoskelta?



Mulle on melko sama kunhan lähdetään aamulla niin että ehtisi n. neljäksi takaisin. Bemböle on ehkä viisi minuuttia lyhyemmän siirtymän päässä.

----------


## StePe

Kyllä huomenna on lähdettävä lenkille. Kun vielä arvaisi sään kehityksen ennusteita paremmin. Useimmissa tämän hetken ennusteissa povataan iltapäivälle jonkinlaista sadetta. Jos aamulla keli näyttää hyvältä, lähden todennäköisesti liikenteeseen jo huomattavasti normaalia aikaisemmin, mutta saatan hyvinkin poiketa Bemböleen tai Vantaankoskelle, jos joku yksimielisyys lähtöpaikasta syntyy.

Tulevan viikonlopun lauantain ja sunnuntain lenkkien lähtijöitä varmaankin vähentää Lohjan 24h ja Hyvinkään K-Rauta-ajo, joten huomenna olisi todennäköisesti helpompaa saada jonkinlainen porukka liikkeelle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Raimon ja Karin kanssa ajettiin lauantaina Bembölestä Seutulankylän kautta PPP*-lenkki. Muu vakiojengi näkyy olleen (mm.) K-raudan kuntoajossa; klikkaa em. sivulla --> Tulokset 2006. 

Kyllä se _wakavampi_ _harrastus_ siitä vielä lähtee...  :Vink:   :Hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

*Pelkästään Paljon Puhetta.

j.k. Muistutus vielä, että tiistaina 30.5. on Siltamäki-Vantaankosken (epäviral.) arkilenkin  avaus (ekax Siltamäen mäkkäriltä klo 17 ja Vantaankoskelta, kun noin puolta tuntia myöhemmin sinne saavumme). - Tervetuloa.

----------


## StePe

Eipä ollut kaikki K-Raudassa, mutta lauantaina oli toinen lenkkiporukka vuorossa (hyvä, että Bembölessä oli joku paikalla). Sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta ajettiin kyllä Hyvinkäälle, mutta ei jääty odottelemaan K-Rauta-ajon maaliintuloa (satuttiin olemaan tunnin verran etuajassa paikalla).

Ensi viikonlopun porukkalenkit jäävät väliin muiden kiireiden vuoksi, mutta 10.6. taas pitäisi taas olla aikaa Espoon lenkille (ennen seuraavan viikonlopun Vätternin kierrosta).

P.S. Jos pääsen tänään irrottautumaan töistä ajoissa, voin suunnata illalla Vantaankoskelle (n. klo 17:30).

----------


## Viineri

Onko ketään tulossa huomenna tuvalle 10.00?  Ainakin pari kuskia on Vättern:ssä, mutta toivottavasti saadaan sopiva ryhmä. Itse koukkaan joka tapauksessa tuvan kautta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantaina ihan vaan lepäilen ja keräilen voimia, että jaksamme HePo:n ym. kuntoporukan kanssa ajaa sunnuntaina Porvoon ajoja katsomaan (lähtö Maunulan majalta klo 10.30). 

Porvoon kisan tarkemmat tiedot SPU:n sivulta >> kilpailukalenterista; eliten 170 km:n lähtö näkyy olevan tasan kymmeneltä. 

j.k. Kiireisin kärkiporukka pyörittelee oletettavasti uutta Porvoontietä noin 3-kymppiä, mutta hepoilijoista ym. saataneen kasaan myös hitaampi, 2-kympin jälki(lue. pää)joukko ...tai ainakin minä muodostan sellaisen paluumatkalla jossain vaiheessa...  :Nolous:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ei taida onnistua, eli en ole paikkakunnalla lauantaina. Sunnuntaina sen sijaan kiskalle on erittäin vakaa aikomus ilmestyä. Sääennusteita kun katselee ei siltä rintamalta ainakaan ole havaittavissa mitään esteitä.

----------


## Viineri

Tuvalla oli paikalla allekirjoittanut mukaan lukien yksi [1] henkilö.
Ajettiin lenkki Lepsämä-Tupa-Vols-Evitskog-Siuntio-Lohja as.-Lehmijärvi-Vesikansa-Ojakkala-Siippoo-Selki-Lepsämä. Matkaa tuli 120km keskarilla 28,2.
Ei voi parempi pyöräilysää enään olla  :Hymy: 
Onko aattona ketään maisemissa, ajattelin perinteisen Juhannuslenkin käydä ajelemassa? Mites miesten Vattern? Oliko sielläkin jotain muuta kuin sadetta?

----------


## Heikki

Onko lähtöaika aattonakin perinteinen 10:00 vai aikaisempi?

Minkälaista olit ajatellut Juhannuslenkiksi?

----------


## Viineri

10.00.on ok minulle
Olisko n.100 km sopiva? jaksais sitten vähän vielä
viettää iltaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hiilari

Perheen puolitoista kuukautta kestänyt ja kaiken maantielenkkeilyn sotkenut korvatulehdus-poskiontelotulehdus-yleinenvitutus putki ohi, ja mieli jo halajaa maantielenkeille. Tuvalle ei silti pääse aattona. Huomenna aatonaattona lähetetään mukulat mummolaan ja poljetaan beibin kanssa työpäivän päätteeksi Siuntion ja Virkkalan kautta Fiskarsiin, sieltä aattona sitten eteenpäin mökille. Toivotaan ettei ihan isosti sada. 

Jussin jälkeen taas Tuvalle. Jos nyt heinäkuussa on porukka-aktiviteettia vielä.

Hyvää Jussia ja hyvää lenkkikeliä!

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ei taida onnistua taaskaan, kun edessä on kuulemma lähtö mökille Satakuntaan.

Kiskalla oli viime sunnuntaina nähtävästi paremmin väkeä kuin Bembölessä lauantaina. Meitä oli nimittäin jopa kolme, eli allekirjoittanut, yksi VP:stä ja yksi neutraali. Ajettiin vajaa satku Jokelaan ja Kellokosken kautta takaisin.

----------


## Viineri

Ajeltiin aattona 4hlön voimin suunnilleen sama lenkki, kun ajoin yksin viikkoa aikaisemmin, paitsi alussa koukattiin Siikajärven-Veikkolan kautta. Matkaa tuli 130km keskarilla 30.7, muilla taisi nopeus olla suurempi, koska ajelin yksin aamulla rauhallisesti tuvalle .

Eilen käytiin taas yllättäen 4hlön voimin kahvilla Porvoossa, lähtö siis V-kosken kioskilta. Matkaa sama n130km keskarilla 32.4.

Ensiviikonloppuna sitten Royal:iin, joten lauantaina levätään.

----------


## Heikki

Kun suunnittelette ensi lauantain (8.7.) lenkkiä, ottakaa huomioon, että Vesikansan tiellä on muutamin paikoin asfaltti poissa ja tilalla erittäin löysää sepeliä. Tilanne keskiviikolta 5.7.
Itse en tällä kertaa pääse mukaan.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Et Hannu tainut olla Royalissa, tai sitten olin harvinaisen sokea?

Lauantaiksi on luvattu loistokeliä ja itsellekin pitäisi sopia Bembölen lenkki aikataulujen kanssa yhteen harvinaisen hyvin. Nähdään siis siellä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos ja kun ajatte lauantaina klo 10-16, niin heitänpä tähän vielä _helle- ja uv-varoituksen_. Jos tästä huolimatta ajatte  :Vink:  niin seuraavalla tavalla voisi varautua:

- kolmas juomapullo takataskuun (aivan välttämätöntä!!!)
- aurinkovoidetta ei kannata säästellä; kerroin 25-35 ja kunnolla lotraten kauttaaltaan nahkaan (myös pää-, ettei kypärän reikien läpi kärähdä; samoin nenä ja korvalehdet. Ohuita jatkohihojakin voi käyttää.)
- mahdollisimman hyvin silmät peittävät aurinkolasit
- reitti valitaan siten, että tulee metsästä varjoa (ei siis aukeiden peltojen kautta koko matkaa)
- parempi olisi ajella klo 17 jälkeen tällaisilla 3-kympin helteillä

j.k. Ei sitä nuorena näitä mieti, mutta vanhemmiten kylläkin... 

j.j.k. Veikkaisin, että lähivuosina meilläkin suositellaan käytettäväksi erityistä auringolta suojaavaa ajovaatetusta - Australian malliin.

----------


## StePe

Jää kahden seuraavan viikonlopun Espoon lenkit väliin, kun pitää lenkkeillä välillä Itä-Suomen suunnalla.





> - kolmas juomapullo takataskuun (aivan välttämätöntä!!!)



Ei se lisäpullokaan aina auta. Eilisellä lenkillä kyllä joutui pulloja (2 * 1 litra) tankkaamaan pariin kertaan, vaikka ensimmäisen 6 tunnin aikana kuluikin juomaa vain 1 litra, mutta seuraavan 7 tunnin aikana kului sitten 5 litraa lisää. 5 tunnin jälkeen otin irtohihat pois, minkä jälkeen juomaa alkoi kulua reilummin (tästä voisi päätellä, että irtohihoja pitämällä voi vähentää nestehukkaa  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ajelin Bembölestä itseni kanssa siirtymineen 123,7 kilometriä, nousumetrejä kohtuulliset 1050. Oli tällä kertaa ajaminen kohtuullisen hikistä hommaa kun lämpötila näyttäisi Vihdin ja Nurmijärven nurkilla olleen 31-32 asteessa. Polar näytti vieläkin optimistisempia 34-35 asteen lukemia. Nestettä meni 2,5 litraa, eli piti Rinnekodin Tarmo-lähikaupassa pysähtyä tankkailemaan pulloja.

----------


## Johan I

Onhan nämä nyt mukavia kelejä! Pysyttelin alle 30 asteen alueilla sikäli kun lähteen http://testbed.fmi.fi/ lämpötiloihin on uskominen. Vielä pari astetta lisää, niin ehkä uskaltaa jättää aluspaidankin jo pois - anyway eka lenkkini tänä kesänä ilman irtohihoja taskussa. Vettä kolmessa ja puolessa tunnissa kului melkein neljä pullollista, vajaa kolme litraa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tervetuloa huomenna tiistailenkille klo 18 Vantaankoskelta. Nestehukkaa voi yritää välttää sovittamalla reitin pituuden omien resurssien (juoma- & kunto-)  mukaan... Ajopaidan taskuihin mahtuu myös kaksi lisäpulloa - vähintään  :Vink: 

j.k. Terveisiä, btw, _Terijoelta_ (Karjalan kannakselta). Ajoimme viikonloppuna (tosin vain bussilla) reitin Terijoki- Jukkola- Kyrönniemi- Koivisto- Johannes- Viipuri, yht. 123 km - ja toki Pietarissa Rajajoen kautta käytiin aiemmin  :Vink:  Rantatien _maisemat_ olivat _äärimmäisen hienot,_ tie itse _äärimmäisen_ huono ja venäläinen liikennekulttuuri _äärimmäisen_  :No huh!:  _fatalistista_  :Vihainen:  Harmi, ettei Kannas enää ole suomalaisen tienpidon (+ liikenne-/rakennusvalvonnan + jätehuollon...) ulottuvissa, sillä maastollisesti seutu olisi erittäin sopivaa  pyöräretkeilyyn - mm. lukuisine hiekka-/uimarantoineen sekä loivasti kumpuilevan maastonsa puolesta.

j.j.k. Helteessä ajettaessa, btw2, reitin voi suunnitella jo etukäteen siten, että kääntöpisteessä on jokin "tankkausasema".  Erityistä _juomareppua_ kuuluvat monet myös käyttävän.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin lauantaina tuvalta Heikin kanssa kahdestaan ajamassa, itselle tuli mittariin 148km. Reittinä oli perus Inkoo/Tähtelä, josta Vappulan ja Vesikansan koukkauksien kera takaisinpäin. Keli oli huomattavasti parempi kuin säätiedotus lupasi eli n. +23 ja aurinkoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Saataisiinko huomenna vähän isompi ryhmä ajamaan? Säätiedotus on luvannut normikelit, eli aurinkoa ja lämmintä  :Hymy:  Siis huomenna tuvalle! 

Ps. seuraavat pari vkl. meneekin sitten Hollola-Luhanka- ja Eteläkärjenajoissa.

----------


## Heikki

Ainakin viime lauantain osallistujamäärään pääsemme !

----------


## Antti Salonen

Onko teillä millainen etappi suunnitteilla? Suunnitelmissa oli alustavasti huomiseksi jonkinlainen lyhyt ja terävä lenkki, ja pidempää ja hitaampaa ehkä sitten mielummin sunnuntaina kiskalta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Terveisiä Kaakonkulmalta_  :Hymy:  Käytiin ajamassa eilen lauantaina (me helsinkiläiset HePo:sta ja IK:sta) Kotka-Hamina-Virojoki/Virolahti kk -reitti sikäläisten, entisten ja nykyisten kilpapyöräilijöiden kanssa. Kiireisimmän heittivät upean, runsaan 100 km rantamaisemareitin 3-kympin keskarilla. Ajamisesta kyllä huomasi, että  :Cool:  _kilpakuskit_  :Cool:  olivat asialla, vaikkei nykykunto pääjoukolla aivan entisellä tasolla ollutkaan.  

j.k. Mielenkiintoinen antiikki(teräs/tuubi)pyörien näytösajo...  :Leveä hymy:  Joskin yksi huippu-Orbea, ja muutama muukin nykyteknologian ja nuoremman, alle 2-kympisten ikäpolven edustaja jo harmaantuvaan +40-joukkoomme oli sentään eksynyt. 

j.j.k. Vetoautoon ja katettuun peräkärryyn mahtui mukavasti neljä kuskia + pyörät + varusteet. Pyhtään motellilla käytiin tulomatkalla uimassa + syömässä. Stadissa oltiin takaisin hyvissä ajoin illansuussa.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin La 6 hlö voimin n.110km lenkki, yksi jäi Vihtijärvelle juomaan olutta, kun ES:stä katkes pinna.(toivottavasti vaimo löysi?) Keskari oli reipas 30,5.

----------


## StePe

Löytyykös huomenna (12.8.) lähtijöitä kahvituvalle vai ovatko kaikki valmistautumassa Eteläkärjen ajoihin? Ennusteet lupailevat huomiseksi mukavaa itätuulta, mutta muuten ei pitäisi olosuhteissa olla valittamista.

----------


## Hiilari

Pitkästä aikaa tulen mukaan. Tuvalla kympiltä siis.

----------


## Heikki

Tarkoistus olisi tulla.

----------


## Viineri

Tulihan käytyä rykäsemässä Eteläkärki. Paradoksaalista, että n.100 km ajan satoi kuin Esterin sieltä  :Irvistys:   Pudottiin kärkijoukosta (6hlö) nelistään toiseksi viimeisessä mäessä, josta oli maaliin n.7km(ehkä). Sneckin Asko vei kirivoiton, tultiin ehkä max.1 min kärjen perässä ajan ollessa n.3:08:30, keskari oli 38,6.

----------


## StePe

Vieläkö näin syksyn kynnyksellä löytyy innokkaita ajajia kahvituvalle? Viikonlopuksi on luvassa varsin mukavaa ajokeliä, joten sään ei pitäisi olla ainakaan esteenä. Jos kiinnostusta yhteislenkille ei enemmälti ole, lähden vähän aikaisemmin aamulla soololenkille.

----------


## tostman

> Vieläkö näin syksyn kynnyksellä löytyy innokkaita ajajia kahvituvalle? Viikonlopuksi on luvassa varsin mukavaa ajokeliä, joten sään ei pitäisi olla ainakaan esteenä. Jos kiinnostusta yhteislenkille ei enemmälti ole, lähden vähän aikaisemmin aamulla soololenkille.



Ainakin minä aion tulla innokkaana kahvituvalle.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Hyvin todennäköisesti olisin kanssa tulossa. Mulle ei tosin sovi mahdottoman pitkä lenkki, koska iltapäivällä pitäisi mennä kaverin häihin. Ehdottomasti viimeistään kolmeksi olisi siis ehdittävä kotiin.

----------


## Viineri

Olen sopinut, että lähden Nuuksioon maastopyörilemään, mutta mikäli
tuo ei toteudu niin ilmaannun paikalle normiaikaan.

----------


## Juhani Simola

Ajattelin tulla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Peruskuntokausi alkaa taas ensi viikolla ja silloin iikoolaisetkin alkavat taas tosissaan tahkoamaan kovia lenkkejä sunnuntaisin.

Ensi sunnuntaina (29.10.) olisi vielä mahdollisuus tulla mukaan leppoisampivauhtiselle porukkalenkille, jossa välillä käydään jopa kahvitauolla.

Siis Mikkelän Essolta sunnuntaina kello 9:30 talviaikaa. Maantietä ajetaan ja lenkin kesto on 5-8 tuntia. Keskinopeus noin 25 km/h.

Kaikki kynnelle kykenevät ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## Hiilari

Topic ylös! Uusi vuosi!

Olisiko joku lähdössä kenties ensi lauantaina Bömböölestä ajelemaan? Aamuisin on ollut tien pinnat hieman jäässä mutta tuskin enää lauantaina kympiltä.

----------


## Viineri

Moi! Vaimo on järjestänyt itselleen kilpailutoimintaa La, joten meikä on
kotona  :Irvistys:  Sunnuntaina on tarkoitus kyllä lähteä ajelemaan, kelit taitaa vain olla sellaiset, että maasturi ja nastat on kova sana.

----------


## Hiilari

No ters. Mäkin voisin lähteä sunnuntaina. Oletko tosissasi nastojen suhteen? Olen sotkenut työmatkaa jo viikon suvipyörällä. No, aamuisin on saanut vähän varoa. Paitsi tänä aamuna jolloin Espoo-Hki akselilla oli täysin sulaa, eli siis märkää.

Kuis tehdään?

----------


## StePe

Jää tässä sunnuntain lenkki väliin muiden kiireiden vuoksi, mutta viime viikkoisen menestyksen innoittamana saattaisi sunnuntaina myös Vantaankoskelle ilmaantua muutama ajaja, elleivät olosuhteet muutu kovin epäedullisiksi. 

Seuraavakin viikonloppu menee tsekkiläiseen terassikulttuurin tutustumisen merkeissä, mutta parin viikon päästä lauantaina (31.3.) voisin olla tulossa seuraavan kerran Bemböleen.

----------


## Hiilari

Joo, nyt kelit menivät aika epäsuotuisaan suuntaan. Jätetään maantiepyörä vielä talliin odottamaan suopeampia kelejä. 

Kerro vähän mikä on meininki huomenna Vantaankoskella. Siihen Vantaankosken ulkoilumajalleko kokoonnutaan? Maasturilla metsään? Kuinka pitkä siivu?

----------


## Gynis

Viime sunnuntaina ajettiin Vantaankoskelta maantielenkki cc-pyörillä, 4 osallistujaa. Voisin ehkä lähteä huomenna ajamaan maantietä cc:llä Bembölestä. Tämä kyllä riippuu kropan kunnosta ja säätilastakin, joten ei kykene lupaamaan mitään. 

Edit: Maasturillakin vois tietty ajaa, mutta sitttenkin lähinnä tasamaalla. Maastossa olosuhteet taitaa olla vielä aika surkeat. Rypeminen ja kropan rikkominen maastossa ei nyt kiinnosta.

----------


## StePe

Vantaankoskelta (Kuninkaantien ja Vanhan Nurmijärventien risteyksestä, King's Corner kioskin edestä) on kesällä perinteisesti klo 10 sunnuntaisin lähdetty maantielenkeille. Aiheesta enemmän löytyy mm. säikeestä "Prologin maantielenkit". Tulevan kesän kausi avattiin viime sunnuntaina, mutta huomenna taitaa olla ennusteeen mukaan vähän heikot maantiekelit, joten voi olla parempi odotella rauhassa parempia ajokelejä.

Onneksi tuli ajettua lenkki eilen illalla (ymmärsin vihdoinkin ottaa napadynamon käyttöön, eikä ollut kiire kotiin akun tyhjenemisen vuoksi). Nyt voi ihailla räntäsadetta sisätiloissa - ehkä trainerilla kevyttä pyöritystä illemmalla.

Edit: Gynis ennätti edelle, muut olivat viime sunnuntaina CC-kalustolla, mutta kyllä minulla oli alla aito maantie-Bianchi (17 v), jossa lokasuojat tietysti vähän hämää.

----------


## Gynis

Huomasin kyllä jo silloin että olit Stepe maantiepyörällä liikkeellä. Renkaiden suhteen näytti olevan myös vaihtelua, itselläni oli silloin vielä nastarenkaat alla.  Kiitos vielä reittineuvoista, löysin Riihimäelle helposti.

----------


## Hiilari

Ok, tällä puheella ilmaannun Bemböleen klo 10 huomenna sunnuntaina. Katotaan mitä ajoa syntyy vai lähdenkö Pirttimäen suuntaan rypemään keskenäni. Otan maasturin ja nastarenkaat, varmuuden vuoksi. Aamuksi luvattiin vielä pientä pakkasta. Kolme-neljä tuntia olisi mukava ajaa.

Ja en sitten aja kovaa kun en jaksa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Gynis

Voi helvata sentään! Hitaat aamutoimet sekä kaluston ja vaatetuksen pohdinta veivät liikaa aikaa ja myöhästyin pahasti tosta kympistä. Lähdin kuitenkin Pirttimäen suuntaan, mutta totesin pian tien liian liukkaaksi nastarenkaattomalle cc-pyörälle. Käännyin sitten takaisin ja ajelin 2 tuntia lähinnä pyöräteitä. Aurinkoinen sää, mutta kylmä tuuli hieman häiritsi menoa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...kyllä minulla oli alla aito maantie-Bianchi (17 v),



 Ja nätti sellainen. :Hymy:

----------


## Hiilari

Nou hätä, ajelin ittekseni Pirttimäessä pari tuntia. Yllättäen Pirttimäen latu-urat olivat ihan pyöräiltävässä kunnossa nastarenkailla. Ladut oli jo kävelty tuhannen rikki ja siinä keskellä oli ihan hyvä ajaa. Pari muutakin maasturillista tuli vastaan. 

Odotellaan rauhassa kunnon maantiepyöräkelejä. Tehtiin juuri äsken pojan kanssa tonne pihalle lumilinna... :Cool:

----------


## Heikki

Eipä tullut katsottua forumia ennen viikonloppua, kun lupaili niin surkeeta keliä.

Käväisin sitten kuitenkin sunnuntaina cc:lla Bemböle, Siikajärvi, Kylmälä, Kirkkonummi, Kivenlahti -lenkin ennen lumituiskua. Ei näkynyt muita.

----------


## Viineri

Tuli käytyä Sunnuntai aamusta maasturilla ajelemassa hiekkateitä reilut pari tuntia, nastatkin oli vielä monin paikoin tarpeen.
Ensiviikonlopuksi lupailee +7 joten, ehkä pääsee maantiepyörää ulkoiluttaa.
Illalla meillä tulikin sitten lunta 20cm 4h aikana! Olis nyt p.kle satanut talvella, jolloin niitä olis todella tarvittu latuja varten  :Irvistys: 

Pitääköhän vanha sananlasku paikkansa enään: Uusi lumi on vanhan surma. Minkä vanhan?

----------


## Hiilari

Ensi viikonloppuna ajamaan! Tosin lauantaina lenkki jää lyhökäiseksi kun on perhemenoa. Sunnuntaina pidempi siivu, kenties. Eikä millään sviiddun maasturilla, johan tuota on tullut tahkottua. Tänäänkin sohjossa perskeles.

----------


## Punkku

Mulle voisi kanssa alustavasti sopia lauantaina vähän lyhempi siivu. Pitää olla kahden maissa kotona, joten sellaisen kolmetuntisen ehtisin hyvinkin jos kympiltä startaa. Kuntokaan ei taida riittää kovin kovaan tai pitkään lenkkiin. Ajattelin tulla vielä CC:llä, kun Olmossa ei ole vielä osia kiinni (olemassa)

----------


## Hiilari

Ok, kuulostaa passelilta. Minunkin pitää olla 4v synttäreillä jo kahden maissa. Lauantaina siis.

----------


## Viineri

Minäkin taidan päästä, kolme tuntia on ok.
Ilmatieteenlaitos lupaa +12 ja heikkoa tuulta koko viikonlopuksi :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Mukana ollaan.

----------


## Gynis

En ole tulossa mukaan, kun IL lupaa niin surkeeta keliä viikonlopuks ja pyöräily on muutenkin ihan perseestä.  :Vink:  

Todettiin tossa välilevyn repeämä :Vihainen:  jota aattelin parannella kiltisti ainakin huhtikuun loppuun asti.

----------


## Hiilari

Kohtalotoveri siis. Minulta repesi vastaavat tiedot reilu puolitoista vuotta sitten, ja vielä vaan selkää joutuu jumppaamaan ja säätämään että saa tehdä mitä huvittaa. Jahka kipu hellittää niin Kamppiin Selkä-Centeriin hakemaan hyvää ohjetta. Auttoi mulle. 

Eikun koetahan jaksella. Ehjäselkäisemmät huomenna Bömböleen.

----------


## Heikki

> Todettiin tossa välilevyn repeämä jota aattelin parannella kiltisti ainakin huhtikuun loppuun asti.



Gynis, ei kannata vaipua epätoivoon! En tiedä, miten välilevyrepeämä poikkeaa -pullistumasta, mutta esim mulla pullistuman leikkauksesta on jo kohta 20v. Pyöräkilometrejä tulee silti yli 10000km per vuosi.

----------


## Hiilari

Käsittääkseni repeämä ei ole yhtä paha juttu kuin pullistuma. Tai ainakin repeämä voi olla pieni sellainen ilman että itse välilevy liikkuu paikaltaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

1. Kuusijärvellä on 24.-25.3. CCH:n järjestämä, kaikille avoin maantieleiri. Molempina päivinä klo 10 lähdetään. Huoltoauto seuraa, ja omankuntoista ajoseuraakin luvataan löytyvän. 

2. Pk-seudun pyöräilyseurojen yhteislenkkikausi käynnistyy Vantaankosken kioskilta (Vanhan Nurmijärventien ja Kuninkaantien risteyksestä) palmusunnuntaina 1.4. (ei, ei ole aprillipilaa, ellei takatalvi sitten iske  :No huh!:  ) klo 11. Viime kevään tapaan IK-32:n Pasi Ahlroos vetää 3-kympin keskariryhmän, (tavalliseen tapaan huonokuntoinen) allekirjoittanut ajelee 25-ryhmässä (sen minkä jaksaa) ja 22 km/h retkiryhmäkin on tarkoitus saada aikaan. - Uutuutena käytetään (em.) keskarinumerolappuja ryhmien johtajilla, jolloin saadaan pidettyä vauhti luvatunlaisena.

_ Tervetuloa mukaan länsipuolen(kin) kuskit_  :Hymy:

----------


## Gynis

No mulla on tossa kyseissä lannerangan välilevyssä ollut muutama vuosi sitten prolapsi (pullistuma) jossa siis sitä levyn ydinainesta on päässyt ulkopuolelle. Tuo prolapsi on sittemmin kadonnut mutta levy on tuon seurauksena madaltunut ja tietenkin herkempi vaurioitumaan uudestaan. Tällä kertaa siitä löytyi tuo ulkoreunan repeämä, eli ainakin näin maallikon näkökulmasta lievempi vaurio. Leikkausvaihtoehtoa ei mun tapauksessa ole ollut missään vaiheessa. Nyt pitäs vaan jaksaa olla iisisti tarpeeks kauan jotta toi repeämä rauhoittuis. Pyöräilyn kannalta ajoitus oli aika huono, mieluummin olisin lepäillyt esim. tammi-helmikuun. 

Anyway, ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa Espoon lenkeillä. Liityn mukaan sitten kun siltä tuntuu.

----------


## Punkku

Mulla on vähän samat ongelmat. Todettiin helmikuun alussa kaksi pientä prolapsia ja madaltumaa nikamien välillä, ei vaadi leikkausta vielä ainakaan. Pitäis parantua kevyellä liikunnalla itsekseen. Itse olen ainakin pystynyt hiihtämään ja kevyesti pyöräilemään. Uintia, vesijuoksua ja jumppapallon kanssa treenaamista saa tehdä niin paljon kuin sielu sietää. Tosin en tiedä olisiko kivut helpottaneet jo tähän mennessä, jos olisin jättänyt pyöräilyn ja hiihdon. Nyt vielä jatkuva jomotus ristiselässä varsinkin toimistolla istuessa. 

Aion kuitenkin huomenna kokeilla vähän pidempää lenkkiä ja jos oireet lisääntyy, niin pitää lopettaa kesken. Käskikö sun lääkäri/fysiatri/fysioterapeutti pitää kokonaan taukoa pyöräilystä tai liikunnasta yleensä?

----------


## VesaP

> 2. Pk-seudun pyöräilyseurojen yhteislenkkikausi käynnistyy Vantaankosken kioskilta (Vanhan Nurmijärventien ja Kuninkaantien risteyksestä) palmusunnuntaina 1.4. (ei, ei ole aprillipilaa, ellei takatalvi sitten iske  ) klo 11. Viime kevään tapaan IK-32:n Pasi Ahlroos vetää 3-kympin keskariryhmän



No tännehän sitä pitää tulla jonon jatkoksi jos ei porukka Z kehitä jotain ihmeellistä omaa toimintaa ko päivälle! Ei kait tuolla ole sitä muinaista 6.8 painorajaa kulkuneuvolle? Eihän nykypelit kellään kait tuota enää paina, vai?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

VEsaP: Pyöriä *ei* punnita; ei ole kilpailu, eihän...  :Sarkastinen:  

Kuskit sen sijaan voitaisiin punnita, ja pituuskin mitata, niin saataisiin mielenkiintoista taustatietoa, esim. painoindeksi. Ja jonkinlainen alaraja,  noin 19   :Sekaisin:  vois kyllä painoindeksillä olla... (muttei ylärajaa  :Vink:  )

j.k. SEllainen 5-kiloinen velo mulle!!! Ja painoindeksi 21 olis kiva kanssa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> No tännehän sitä pitää tulla jonon jatkoksi jos ei porukka Z kehitä jotain ihmeellistä omaa toimintaa ko päivälle!



Nämä ison klungan lenkit ovat niin harvinaista herkkua, että eiköhän porukka Z tule kokonaisuudessaan taas tänne? Ainakin vuosi takaperin ajokausi oli mahtava aloittaa tällä tavalla.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

> VEsaP: Pyöriä *ei* punnita; ei ole kilpailu, eihän...  
> 
> Kuskit sen sijaan voitaisiin punnita, ja pituuskin mitata, niin saataisiin mielenkiintoista taustatietoa, esim. painoindeksi. Ja jonkinlainen alaraja,  noin 19   vois kyllä painoindeksillä olla... (muttei ylärajaa  )



Voin etsiä jonkun puntin nilkkaan ettei Pekalle tule paha mieli. Tai jos pyörän paino yli 6,8:n lasketaan hyvitykseksi niin eiköhän se painoindeksi saada vaikka  kahteenkymmeneen kun otetaan tuosta tuo 11,8-kiloinen...

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina oli Kahvituvalla 7hlö, sää oli upea, käytiin Kirkkonummella kahvilla.
Paluumatkalla minä ja hiilari oikaistiin vähän, siinä tuli pikku laskuvirhe ja piti vielä heittää sakkolenkki Bodom:in ympäri, että sai reilu 3h ajettua, muille tuli
kilometrejä enemmän?

Ensi sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelle, joten minulta jää La lenkki väliin(perhesyihin vedoten)

----------


## Heikki

Poikkesimme nelistään Masalasta Veklahteen ja takaisin aamun tuloreittiä Bemböleen. Mulle tuli mittariin nafti 120km tuvalta-tuvalle.

Ensi la lenkki on tosiaan vielä avoin, koska sunnuntaina on joka tapauksessa herättävä Vantaankoskelle klo 11:ksi. Viime pyhänä nukuin pommiin klo 10:stä, typerä keksintö tää kesäaikaan siirtyminen...

----------


## Jeesus pyöräilee

> 2. Pk-seudun pyöräilyseurojen yhteislenkkikausi käynnistyy Vantaankosken kioskilta (Vanhan Nurmijärventien ja Kuninkaantien risteyksestä) palmusunnuntaina 1.4. (ei, ei ole aprillipilaa, ellei takatalvi sitten iske  ) klo 11. Viime kevään tapaan IK-32:n Pasi Ahlroos vetää 3-kympin keskariryhmän, (tavalliseen tapaan huonokuntoinen) allekirjoittanut ajelee 25-ryhmässä (sen minkä jaksaa) ja 22 km/h retkiryhmäkin on tarkoitus saada aikaan. - Uutuutena käytetään (em.) keskarinumerolappuja ryhmien johtajilla, jolloin saadaan pidettyä vauhti luvatunlaisena.



Olisko hyvä jos reittiä olisi vähän mietitty etukäteen niin mattimyöhäset ja muut voi osallistua matkan varrelta? Lisäksi se turha ihmettely voisi tapahtua ennen 11:sta eikä sen jälkeen.

----------


## Hiilari

Oli hyvä lenkki, ja läskikin nippa nappa pysyi eri-ikäisten urheilijanuorukaisten vauhdissa  :Hymy: . Paljon hienompi ajokauden avaus kuin vuosi sitten, kun mukulat eivät ole tuoneet ihan niin montaa flunssaa tarhasta kotiin. Vielä toiset viisi kiloa jenkkakahvaa veke niin ei tarvitse enää jarrutella alamäissä niin paljoa....

Ensi sunnuntaina olisi mukava kokeilla tollasella 25 keskarilla pidempää siivua, tyyliin pari sataa. Vaikka Lohjanjärven ympäri tai jotain. Jos keli huononee siihen mennessä (kuten vähän lupailivat) niin sitten satasen kurjistelu kolmeakymppiä.

----------


## Riksha

Hyvin vähän yhteislenkkejä ajaneena tiedustelen, minkä pituisia lenkkejä on tavattu ajaa milläkin keskariporukalla? Olisin myös kiinnostunut mahdollisista reittisuunnitelmista palmusunnuntaille.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Palmusunnuntain avauksen reitistä_: Pasi A. suunnittelee reitin ja kertoo sen meille. Hän on ammattilainen ja osaa asiansa  :Vink:  Veikkaisin, että jonnekin pohjoisen suuntaan lähdetään. Hitaammat ryhmät ajelevat samaa reittiä (ainakin alkumatkasta). Lyhyemmän lenkin saa myös ajaa, jos ei halua/ jaksa/ viitsi itseään rasittaa pidemmän kaavan mukaan. (Itsellänikin varmaan "noutaja" tulee jossain vaiheessa, kun ei ole juurikaan kilometrejä alla.)

j.k. Palaan reittiin ym. yksityiskohtiin tarkemmin viikon loppupuolella, kun saan niistä lisää tietoa. Nyt näyttää siltä, että kolmessa keskariryhmässä ajellaan, ts. 3-kympin, 25:n ja 20 km/h vauhteja. Ja matka olisi pisimmillään (3-kympin "eliitillä") 120-150 km , mutta hitaammilla ryhmillä selvästi vähemmän.

j.j.k. Nostin aiemman aiheen Kevään avaus pk-seudulla pk-vauhtia? taas esille. Keskustelun reitistä (ynnä muun spekulaation) voinee siirtää sinne. Kiitos.

----------


## Hiilari

Ja eikun huomenna Vantaankoskelle klo 11. Olikohan kukaan tänään Bömböölessä? Mä olin lapionvarressa ja pallogrillin katveessa.

----------


## harley

> Ja eikun huomenna Vantaankoskelle klo 11. Olikohan kukaan tänään Bömböölessä? Mä olin lapionvarressa ja pallogrillin katveessa.



Ajelin maisemissa ja tosi hiljaista. Tosin myöhästyin klo 10.Stä vähän. Tuli sit kierreltyä siuntion suunnalla ja ei ketään liikenteesä mikä hämmästyttää näin hienoilla keleillä. Huomenna uusi päivä.

----------


## StePe

> Ja eikun huomenna Vantaankoskelle klo 11. Olikohan kukaan tänään Bömböölessä? Mä olin lapionvarressa ja pallogrillin katveessa.



Klo 10:13 startattiin kahvituvalta 3 ajajan voimin. Omaan mittariin kertyi siirtymineen 237 km, mikä nyt oli vähän suunniteltua enemmän.

----------


## Heikki

Toisin sanoen tein aivan oikein, kun lähdin oikasemaan kohti Vihtiä silloin, kun käännyitte Moksiin. Mullekin tuli mittariin 193km. Siinäkin on vähintään 50km liikaa ajatellen huomista. Saa nähdä, kuinka käy...

----------


## VesaP

> Klo 10:13 startattiin kahvituvalta 3 ajajan voimin. Omaan mittariin kertyi siirtymineen 237 km, mikä nyt oli vähän suunniteltua enemmän.



Kolmen ajajan voimin juu mutta liittyihän seurueeseen vieraileva vahvistus myös vähän myöhemmin. Vahvistukselle tuli paria minsaa vaille 7h ja 196km lenksulle mittaa...

----------


## Kemppis

> Klo 10:13 startattiin kahvituvalta 3 ajajan voimin. Omaan mittariin kertyi siirtymineen 237 km, mikä nyt oli vähän suunniteltua enemmän.



Taisit tulla vastaan puoli kasilta malminkartanonkujalla?

----------


## Viineri

Mitenkäs Pääsiaisen lenkit tuvalta?
Lauantaina mulle sopis 10.30 tai sitten voisitte lähteä Lepsämän suuntaan ensin, niin voin hypätä matkalta mukaan?

Toivottavasti ei tarvii laittaa nastarenkaita takas alle, sen verran kalsaa keliä pukkaa :Irvistys:

----------


## Hiilari

Mä lähden mieluusti lauantaina, parempikuntoisten perään peesailemaan kuten tapani on.... mutta vaan suvikumeilla. Olen ihan kypsä nastoilla rouhimiseen. Kellonajan puolesta mulle käy milloin vaan.

----------


## Viineri

Lähden ajamaan himasta Tuvalle päin 9:40 Lauantaina, tulette sitten vastaan tai lähdetään 10.30 tuvalta eteenpäin.
Mikäli tulee vettä/lunta täytyy suorittaa lyhyempi lenkki, mutta tulen silloinkin tuvan kautta.

----------


## Hiilari

Viineri, mitä kautta tulet, meinaan tuon Vihdintien eteläpuolisen osan? Sieltäkö Velskolan pitkäjärven laitaa, ja sitten Bodomjärven vierustaa?

Voisin tehdän niin että ilmaannun kympiksi tuvalle, ja jos siellä on ryhmää niin sitten lähdetään porukalla Lepsämän suuntaan. Jos ei, tulen ittekseni. Paitti jos pyryttää.

----------


## Viineri

Juuri näin, suorinta reittiä. Nähdään huomenna.

----------


## Heikki

Moi,
Oli tänään lenkillä puhetta, että myös Stepe ja VesaP tulisivat. Tosin VesaP saattaa liittyä joukkoon myöhemmin jossakin reitillä, mikäli ei kerkeä kotoa (Tikkurilasta) tuvalle kymmeneksi. Toivottavasti ymmärsin oikein?

----------


## VesaP

> Moi,
> Oli tänään lenkillä puhetta, että myös Stepe ja VesaP tulisivat. Tosin VesaP saattaa liittyä joukkoon myöhemmin jossakin reitillä, mikäli ei kerkeä kotoa (Tikkurilasta) tuvalle kymmeneksi. Toivottavasti ymmärsin oikein?



Tai olikos se 10.30 se tuvalta lähtö? Jos minua ei näy niin sitten en tule tai olen myöhässä  :Hymy:  Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa soitan vaikka Stepelle tai Heikille että missä olette menossa niin ajan teidät kiinni tai sitten voitte odotella tuvalla kun yritän löytää perille... Saa nähdä miten kone palautuu äskeisestä vajaan 8h ja 207km rypistyksestä. Stepe heitti äsken kaasun pohjaan kun Heikki lähti kotia. Siinä tuli Powertappiin lenkin ennätys noin 1000 wattia yhdessä nousussa ja viiden sekunnin keskiarvomaksimit 880 wattia. Tuntui vähän koivissa tuo 1000 wattia jo vajaan 7h kohdalla  :Hymy: 

Edit: 10.00 vai 10.30? Ilmeisesti sit 10.00?

----------


## Viineri

Luvattu hienoa keliä lauantaiksi, saadanko isompi ryhmä kasaan?
Allekirjoittanut ainakin tulossa, pystyn lähtemään kotoa vasta 9:15, joten
saatan myöhästyä 10 minuuttia?

----------


## Hiilari

Ok, odotellaan toki että ehdit paikalle. Olenkin juuri edellisestä lauantaista toipunut joten eikun uutta kehiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jack Bauer

Monelta on huomenna tarkoitus lähteä sieltä tuvalta? Voisi tulla kokeilemaan miten pärjää vähän kovammassa vauhdissa, ainakin jonkin matkaa.

----------


## Heikki

Nimellinen lähtöaika on klo 10:00. Käytännössä kuitenkaan harvoin toteutunut, yleensä noin klo 10:10...10:15.
Tällä kertaa tosin odottelemme Viineriä, koska hän on tossa aiemmin ilmoittanut mahdollisesta pienestä myöhästymisestään...

----------


## heikki_

Olisiko kenelläkään GPS-jälkiä reiteistä?

Voisin pistää ne kaikkien saataville osoitteeseen: http://www.lenkkivihko.fi/track

Ja sitten lenkkejä voisi katsella tähän tyyliin:
http://www.lenkkivihko.fi/admin/somero_marathon_2006

Itsekin juuri nyt pohdin, että minnekähän lähtisi Bembölen suunnasta. Vaihtoehtoja on muutama...

Osoite, johon noita voi pistää on info miuku mauku lenkkivihko piste fi. Lisäilen niitä sitten tuonne sivulle....

Kiitokset jo etukäteen!

----------


## TimoTM

> Olisiko kenelläkään GPS-jälkiä reiteistä?



Tuolla on näkyvissä valmis karttatuotos (osittain imaginaarinen, osittain gps:ään pohjautuva, gps-dataa ei ole koko reitiltä) tältä aamulta suurin piirtein kahvituvalta Veikkolan ja Klaukkalan kautta takaisin. Jouduin olemaan liikkeellä jo reilusti ennen 10:30:tä joten ajelin sitten yksikseni.

----------


## Viineri

Ajeltiin La lenkki lostavassa säässä 7-5hlö voimin.
Itselle tuli 152km keskarilla 27,8. Reitti oli suurinpiirtein näin: Tupa-Masala-Pikkala-Inkoo/Tähtelä-Virkkala-Vappula-Lohja-Lehmijärvi-Vesikansa-Nummela-Siippoo-Otalampi-Lepsämä-Velskola-Tupa

Pari seuraavaa viikonloppua menee Mallorcalla, joten nähdään tuvalla seuraavan kerran 12.5

----------


## Hiilari

Mulle kertyi siirtymineen 167 km. Keli oli hieno vaikka Lohjanharjun mäet alkoivatkin ahistaa loppupuolella tällä elopainolla. Mukavaa että odottelitte mäen päällä. Loppui bensa tyystin, pitää varustautua ensi kerralla paremmin. Toisaalta tuntuu että lyhyet ja pitkät lenkit alkavat piukku hiljaa purra, palautuminen jo pirun paljon nopeampaa. Vaikka sitä vetää ittensä maantiellä ihan piippuun, niin kotona on lähinnä helevetinmoinen nälkä eikä juuri muuta vaivaa. Kyllä se tästä.

----------


## Viineri

Onhan se ihme, jos mies ei ala muistuttaa kukkakeppiä loppukesästä, kun vetää samanmoisia kuustuntisia joka viikko kertaalleen :Hymy:  Nousee ne Vesikansan mäetkin melkein lentämällä sitten.

----------


## Hiilari

Toivotaan näin.  :Nolous:  Hyvää mallorcan reissua! Ensi lauantaina kotomaahan jäävät joukolla brevetille, eikös?

----------


## Rataspakka

Huomenna joku menossa?

EDIT: Ei varmaan kukaan tolla säällä...

----------


## Hiilari

Menipä eilinen perjantai viihteen puolelle, ei ollut minusta lauantailenkille lähtijäksi. Onkos huomenna sunnuntaina joku lähdössä?

----------


## Jeesus pyöräilee

Jossei IK lenkille niin sitten tuvalta 10:00. Ittekin vähän kännissä ja kova on hätä vessaan kummaltakin puolen.

ps. Aikaa huomiselle lenkille pari kolme tuntia jonka jälkeen ohjelmassa ihan muuta.

----------


## Hiilari

Sori vaan, sviidduralleen meni Wapun seudun pyöräilyt. Eikä edes siitä normi syystä vaan kotona oli liikaa kuumepotilaita. 

Ensi lauantaina taas paremmalla onnella.

----------


## makeh

Sunnuntaina oli tarkoitus lähteä Vantaankoskelta, mutta suunnitelmiin tuli muutos. Olenko yksin, jos ilmaannun uutena naamana kahvituvalle lauantaina klo 10?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantaina on _mahdollista_, että fillaroidaan seurakaverien kanssa Bembölen kahvituvan kautta...  :Cool: 

_Vinkkinä_, että jos _kilpailullinen_ maantiepyöräily _vähänkään_ kiinnostaa, niin tulevana viikonloppuna (5.-6.5.) kannattaa ehdottomasti suunnata lenkki Sipoon kautta, sillä siellä - Boxin (la) ja Ingmanin tehtaiden (su) kohdalla - ajetaan tempo- (la) ja yhteislähtökisat (su) eli kevään kotimainen klassikko Susirinki.

j.k. Sunnuntaina ajettava Vantaankosken yhteislenkki saatetaan myös kääntää kohti Sipoota...

----------


## Hiilari

> Olenko yksin, jos ilmaannun uutena naamana kahvituvalle lauantaina klo 10?



Epäilen vahvasti että et ole. Tosin ainakin minulla on huomenna aika kortilla, eli tollanen 2-3 tuntia on maksimi siivu. Muut vetävät varmaan sen normi 4-5 tunnin siivun.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantailenkki jää väliin, joten aion suunnistaa Su klo 11.00 V-koskelle.
Tää viikko on mennyt talvilomalta palautuessa, sillä viime viikolla + maanantaina tuli ajettua 7 lenkkiä yhteismitaltaan 820km. Säät suosi, pääasiassa oli lämpötila varjossa 21-23C, yhtenä päivänä kastuttiin kunnolla, vaikka satoi vain n. 20 min, mutta vettä tuli niin paljon, että keskiö hipoi veden pintaa, jännä ajaa kun odotti vain, että milloin kaivonkansi on noussut paikoiltaan ja tiessä on reikä !
Mäkiäkin tuli veivattua, tiukin oli La Calobra 9,5km/700m, hyvää PK:ta noilla 39/26 välityksillä, kokonaismatka oli tuolla lenkillä 150km ja La Calobraan mennessä täytyy nousta ensin vuoren toinen puoli ylös, joka sekin on hieno nousu, tosin aika paljon loivempi. kaiken kaikkiaan hyvässä seurassa loistava pyöräilypaikka tuo Mallorca, ainakin näin loppukeväästä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hiilari

Tarkemmin ajatelln on parempi etten itsekään lupaile ilmestyväni Bemböleen. Nyt illalla alkaa olla sellanen olo että flunssa joka kaikilla muilla perheessä on jo ollut tekee seuraavaksi pesää meikäläisen sierainonkaloon. Olisi kyllä tosi nastaa päästä ajamaan. Tuun jos pääsen.

Ai niin, muutama vakilenkkeilijä lähtee varmaan huomenna 300 km Brevetille.

----------


## Gynis

Näillä näkymin voisin huomenna kokeilla pari tuntia miten olen toipunut hengitystietulehduksesta. Johan tässä on 2 viikkoa ollut ajotaukoa. Toisaalta mun pitää kohta kiskoa puku päälle ja lähteä illanviettoon, joten tiedä sitten taas mikä on fiilis aamulla.

----------


## Viineri

Minä olen ainakin lähdössä, keliksi lupaillaan aurinkoa ja +14, ei siis
vieläkään ihan shortsikeli mutta ok kuitenkin.

----------


## Enzio

Tulossa ollaan.. jos laittais lyhkäset ja ne irtolahkeet..

----------


## Hiilari

Juu tulossa ollaan.

----------


## Reisi

Minkälaisen lenkin meinaatte vetää? Voisin polkasta junan kyytiin roikkumaan jos passaa. T:Yksinäinen susi Leppävaarasta

----------


## Antero

Ainakin vielä tuntuu sille, että tulossa ollaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Zimbo

> Ainakin vielä tuntuu sille, että tulossa ollaan



Onko lähtö klo 10? Voisin koittaa pitkästä aikaa tulla paikalle _noin aikaisin_...

----------


## Antero

> Onko lähtö klo 10? Voisin koittaa pitkästä aikaa tulla paikalle _noin aikaisin_...



Juu kympiltä tietääkseni, ainakin itse yritän tähdätä siihen...

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin ajamassa uusi lenkki reitillä: (Lepsämä)-Tupa-Siikajärvi-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Evitskog-Siuntio-Niemistenkylä/Yövilä-Nummela-Vihti kk- Siippoo-Lepsämä-(Tupa)  120km, ka 29,1. Keli oli loistava, 1. lenkki lyhyissä tällä kaudella kotimaassa  :Hymy:   Lähtiessä oli 6 hlö, mutta koska melkein kaikki oli menossa Kirkkonummelle??? loppupuolella oli enään 3hlö jäljellä.

----------


## Hiilari

Ja myttyyn meni minun osaltani taas.... :Irvistys:

----------


## Zimbo

> Käytiin ajamassa uusi lenkki reitillä: (Lepsämä)-Tupa-Siikajärvi-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Evitskog-Siuntio-Niemistenkylä/Yövilä-Nummela-Vihti kk- Siippoo-Lepsämä-(Tupa)  120km, ka 29,1. Keli oli loistava, 1. lenkki lyhyissä tällä kaudella kotimaassa   Lähtiessä oli 6 hlö, mutta koska melkein kaikki oli menossa Kirkkonummelle??? loppupuolella oli enään 3hlö jäljellä.



Klo 10 on hieman aikaisin :-) Siis näin aamu-uniselle ja lähtöpaikalle keskustasta tulevalle. Olin 10.30 Bembölessä...ja jatkoin omille teilleni. Torstaina (kun on vapaapäivä) voisi koittaa uudelleen, vaikka klo 11 alkaen?

----------


## Viineri

Eli tuvalta klo 10:00. Laitan tänne ilmon, niin uskaltaa kaikki tulla paikalla, kun tietää,että ainakin joku on lähdössä  :Hymy: 
Keliksi luvattiin vielä eilen +25 astetta, tänään +16 ja sadetta  :Irvistys:       (lähde:ilmatieteenlaitos) , no tuo ehtii vielä vaihtumaan monta kertaa.

----------


## Viineri

Onpa täällä hiljaista, kaikki varmaan lenkillä  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Kyllä tuo huomisen sääennuste vetää hiljaiseksi. Vaikka alkuviikosta ennusteet lupailivat parhaimmillaan hellelukemia viikonlopuksi, niin nyt näyttää kaikelta muulta. Kun huomenna myöhemmin iltapäivällä mitä ilmeisemmin sateen pitäisi loppua, taidan käydä suosiolla ajamassa iltapäivä- tai iltalenkin (sadehan ei ajamista estä, mutta miksi turhaan kiusata itseään?).

----------


## Viineri

Vältin aamupaivän sateet ja kastuin sen sijaan iltapäivällä  :Irvistys: 
Vihtijärvi-Alimmainen-Karkkila väli oli todella märkää.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Vantaankosken maantiepyöräilyn arkil-iltojen harrastelähdöt (by HePo & Prologi) ovat alkaneet. 

Tiistaisin klo 18 ajetaan, ja varapäivä on torstaina, jos ei tiistaina sateen/ laiskuuden/ hellapoliisin tms. johdosta pääse ajamaan.

Tervetuloa lenkille eritasoisten harrastekuskien kanssa. (No, ainakin _minä_ olen sitä _huonointa_ kuntotasoa...  :Vink: ) Tästä lisätietoja.

 j.k. *Ennakkotieto*: HePo:n _kuntoilulliset,_ _naisten omat_ harrastelähdöt käynnistyvät 10.6. Maunulan majalta, klo 10.30. - Tervetuloa mukaan muidenkin seurojen naiskuskit & myös täysin ulkopuoliset kokeilemaan yhteislenkkeilyä noin 2-kympin keskarilla. Naisten lenkkireitit kulkevat (mm.) Hki-Vantaan lentokentän ja Bodom-järven ympäri (n. 40-50 km) eli matkat eivät ole turhan rasittavia eivätkä kovin pitkiä aloittelijoillekaan. Lenkkien käytännön järjestelyistä vastaa HePo:ssa Sari Kyllönen.

----------


## Hiilari

Eipä ole minua näkynyt ajoporukoissa pariin viikkoon. Syykin on selvä: poika syntyi viime yönä. Kaikki ovat rättiväsyneitä mutta voivat hyvin. Tervetuloa siis huomenna tiistaina 5.6.2007 klo 18 Varpajaisiin! 

Osoite: Kahdeksas huvilatie 6, 02730 Espoo (Laaksolahti) Sää suosinee huomennakin grilli-iltaa puutarhan puolella. Saunakin lämpiää.

Hiilari

----------


## Elmiira

> Vantaankosken maantiepyöräilyn arkil-iltojen harrastelähdöt (by HePo & Prologi) ovat alkaneet. 
> 
> Tervetuloa lenkille eritasoisten harrastekuskien kanssa. (No, ainakin _minä_ olen sitä _huonointa_ kuntotasoa... ) Tästä lisätietoja.



Millasilla keskareilla noilla lenkillä ajellaan? pärjääkö alotteleva maantiekuski perässä?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Elmiira_ edellä kyseli, että a) mikä on keskari ja b) pärjääkö aloitteleva kuski Vantaankosken arki-iltojen lenkeillä?

a) Jos puhutaan _miesten_ lähdöistä (myös viikonloppuisin), niin keskari riippu melkoisen paljon ajoporukan kokoonpanosta. Jos on kovakuntoisia kuskeja paikalla, ajellaan vauhdikkaammin. Jos huonokuntoisempia, niin rauhallisemmin. (Ideaali olisi tietenkin kaksi keskinopeusryhmää, kuten seurojen kerran kuussa ajetuilla yhteislenkeillä, mutta tähän ei usemmiten  päästä.) Yleensä on ajettu "hyvällä sykkeellä" eli kovakuntoisempien määrätessä tahdin (ja meidän huonompikuntoisten lähinnä peesatessa...). Melko usein kiihdytetään jo lähdössä 3-kymppiin, ja  muutaman kilometrin verryttelyajon jälkeen joku saattaa innostua repimään 4-kympin vauhtia (mutta onneksi vain hetkellisesti). Sitten vauhti tasaantuu keskarien ollessa 3-kympin molemmin puolin. (Jos itse olen vetämässä, ajan kyllä hiljempaa... prkl...  :Irvistys:  )

b) Aloittelevan kuski pärjää niin hyvin kuin hänellä on kuntoa. Hyväkuntoinen pärjää paremmin kuin huonokuntoinen. Jos kuntoa ei ole, niin tippuu /tai/ tiputtautuu porukasta jossain vaiheessa lenkkiä. Tästä ei kuitenkaan pidä hämmentyä, vaan jos meno muuten maistuu, niin tulee uudelleen. Lenkeillä tutustuu myös sellaisiin kuskeihin, jotka ovat lähempänä omaa kuntotasoa ja/tai saa vinkkejä lenkeistä, joilla ajetaan hitaammin (esim. HePo:ssa) tai vauhdikkaammin (CCH, IK-32 jne.). -- Lenkeillä voi kysyä ohjeita ryhmässä ajamisesta. Minä olen jaellut sellaista A4-ohjelappua ja neuvonut muutenkin (tyyliin  "älkää tehkö niin kuin minä teen..."  :Vink:  )

Edellinen saattaa kuulostaa aloittelijsta _varsin rankalta_, mutta itse mukana - yhä edelleen _kroonisen huonokuntoisena_ eli _turistina_ - olleena sanoisin, että  kyllä kannattaa käydä tutustumassa. Yleensä tutustujat ovat yllättyneet myönteisesti, jos on vähänkään kiinnostusta vauhdikkaampaan maantieajoon  :Hymy: 

j.k. Alkaneena tiistaina, _btw_, ajellaan Vantaankoskelta katsomaan SRAM-cupia Rusutjärvelle, joten aloittelijat voivat hyvin tulla mukaan, koska pidämme pidemmän "harjoittelutauon" kilpailupaikalla; ks. lisätietoja tästä.

j.j.k. _Huom!_ Naisten kuntolähtöjen keskarit ovat noin 20-22 km/h, mutta tämä tarkentuu, kun lenkit pääsevät vauhtiin 10.6. alkaen. Naisten ryhmässä vauhti lienee tasaisempaan ja matkat lyhyempiä (lue. erityisesti aloittelijoille sopivia) koska kyse ei ole kilpaharjoittelusta.

----------


## Elmiira

> _Elmiira_ edellä kyseli, että a) mikä on keskari ja b) pärjääkö aloitteleva kuski Vantaankosken arki-iltojen lenkeillä?
> 
> 
> 
> *clip clip*



Eli mä olen kyl auttamatta nosta päälle 30 keskareista veks  :Hymy: .




> j.k. Alkaneena tiistaina, _btw_, ajellaan Vantaankoskelta katsomaan SRAM-cupia Rusutjärvelle, joten aloittelijat voivat hyvin tulla mukaan, koska pidämme pidemmän "harjoittelutauon" kilpailupaikalla; ks. lisätietoja tästä.



Tuo Rusutjärven keikka voisi olla ihan hyvä, niin ehtii hieman puhaltelemaan ennen kuin tarvii lähteä takaisin.  :Nolous: 





> j.j.k. _Huom!_ Naisten kuntolähtöjen keskarit ovat noin 20-22 km/h, mutta tämä tarkentuu, kun lenkit pääsevät vauhtiin 10.6. alkaen. Naisten ryhmässä vauhti lienee tasaisempaan ja matkat lyhyempiä (lue. erityisesti aloittelijoille sopivia) koska kyse ei ole kilpaharjoittelusta.



Ookei, mun keskarit on yleensä jotain 28 pinnassa (matkat päälle satkusta alle kahteen sataan), joten en usko, että kauan viihdyn tässä porukassa.. tai tulee vaan kylmä  :Hymy: --

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos, E., ajat yksin keskarilla 28, niin ajat ryhmässä aivan varmasti 3-kymppiä  :Hymy: 

j.k. Kisaharjoittelun ja kuntoharjoittelun _ero_ on lähinnä motivaatiossa... Jos kilpavauhtia (+4-kymppiä) harjoitteleminen kiinnostaa, niin suosittelen vahvasti Siltamäen eli  CCH:n viikonloppulenkkejä  :Cool:

----------


## Elmiira

> Jos, E., ajat yksin keskarilla 28, niin ajat ryhmässä aivan varmasti 3-kymppiä



kaverin peesissä ja vuorovedoilla (harvoin). Porukassa ajoa pitäis kyllä harrastaa enemmän, että oppisin paremmille tavoille  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Viineri

Nähdään taas lenkillä, kun lapsenhoidolta ennätät.

----------


## Hiilari

Lenkillehän se miehen mieli jo halajaa, katotaan milloin pääsen. Poika on rauhallista sorttia, toistaiseksi. Tissiä, nokoset, tissiä, nokoset jne. jne.

----------


## Reisi

Iltaa. Onko porukka menossa sunnutaina lenkille? Täällä ois yksi innokas lähtijä.

----------


## Elmiira

> Iltaa. Onko porukka menossa sunnutaina lenkille? Täällä ois yksi innokas lähtijä.



Samoin. Kaippa sinne joku reittimestari ilmaantuu myös paikalle  :Hymy: .

EDIT: nii siis Vantaankosken kautta ajattelin ite huomenna ajella ja tarkastaa, jos joku on paikalla.

----------


## p bonk

Näihin pitäis joskus ehtiä mukaan. Mutkun klo 10 on mulle kamalan aikaisin.

----------


## StePe

Taitaa olla Bembölen suunnalla rauhallista, kun sunnuntaina on yleensä lähdetty lenkille Vantaankoskelta (vaikka mistä minä sitä tiedän, kun on tämän kesän viikonloput tullut ajettua enimmäkseen pidempiä lenkkejä). Lisäksi Pirkan Pyöräily ja Porvoon ajot vievät osaksi porukan huomion.

Tänään kävin pitkästä aikaa kurkkaamassa aamulla Bembölen kahvituvan nurkalla, mutta eihän siellä ketään näkynyt, joten tuli sitten ajettua sellainen yhden hengen porukkalenkki.

----------


## Reisi

Jaa, taidan ajella bembölestä semmosen yhden hengen porukkalenkin.

----------


## harley

> Jaa, taidan ajella bembölestä semmosen yhden hengen porukkalenkin.



Vähän taisin myöhästyä kun ei ketään paikalla 10,15. Siitä sit kohden siuntiota ja joitakin tuli vastaan naama edellä. Tuulta paikoitellen kivasti muta hieno päivä. 105 kilsaa 30:n keskarilla amatoorilta. Ilman lisäravinteita. Ihan kiva olo.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Vantaankosken kautta lähdettiin Porvoon ajoja katsomaan kolmen kuskin voimin. Lentokenttä ympäri ja Sipoon kirkon kautta ajettiin. Keli oli mainio, veto hyvä (ainakin muilla kahdella  :Leveä hymy:  ) ja kisat näkemisen arvoiset. Harry Hannuksenkin bongasin, ja loputtoman määrän hienoja pyöriä. Kesän vauhdikkain lenkki tähän saakka. Ja yllättynyt olin, että pysyin porukassa niinkin hyvin, vaikka ylämäissä puhti joskus loppui näin huonolla peruskunnolla (alle 1200 maantiekilometriä ajettuna).

j.k. Pitäisi siellä lännessäkin taas vierailla, mutta lauantaisin on ollut viime ajat muuta tekemistä.

j.j.k. Muistakaa Vantaankoskelta seurojen yhteislenkki sunnuntaina 1.7., klo 11. Ajamaan lähtee vähintään kaksi keskinopeusryhmää (25/30) sekä *_uutuutena*_ naisten oma ajoryhmä (tai parikin). Wiidakkorummun kautta kuulin juuri, että muuan _Vikstedt_ saattaa olla mukana naisten ryhmässä  :Cool:

----------


## Viineri

Pirkassa meni tuo eilinen, jotan lauantaina tuli tehtyä muuta(lue.lastenhoitoa).
Ensiviikonloppu Vättern. Seuraavana viikonloppuna voi taas aloittaa Tupalenkeillä käymisen (30.6). Silloin on siis reittiopas paikalla, mikäli sellaiseen on tarvetta.

----------


## Enzio

Ketään tulossa huomenna?

----------


## Heikki

Onko Juhannusaattona (pe 22.6.) innostusta muutaman tunnin lenkkiin? Saattaa olla ainoa poutapäivä tänä viikonloppuna. Tuvalta klo 10:00.

----------


## Viineri

Tuli aattona mentyä tuvan ohi, mutta vasta 10:30, oli kireät aikataulut, joten ajoin 83km reippaasti, eilen ajelin Vesikansan kautta mökille, sen verran reittitietoa, että Vesikansantie oli korjattu asialliseen kuntoon ja myös Oikotie Otalammella oli saanut uuden päällysteen, sekä liikennemerkin "Pyörätie".
Painaiskohan tuo Vättern vielä jaloissa, kun oli raskaan oloista lenkillä?

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Valkjärventiellä on muuten myös uusi päällyste, tuli sunnuntaina ajettua. Tosin siinä on paikoin aika pahaa irtosoraa sen päällysteen päällä, mutta eiköhän se siitä aikanaan ajaudu ojaan.

----------


## StePe

Heikin kanssa yritettiin perjantaina ajaa Valkjärventietä, mutta tiellä oli sitä renkaisiin tarttuvaa irtoöljysoraa niin paljon, että oli pakko luokitella tie siinä vaiheessa ajokelvottomaksi.

Ei kai se Vättern enää voi viikon jälkeen jalkoja painaa? Ainakaan Heikin ajossa ei ollut havaittavissa väsymystä sen kummemmin perjantaina kuin sunnuntaisella Porvoon keikallakaan.

----------


## Viineri

Noo, Heikille tuo 300km:ää on melkein normiviikonloppulenkki ja onhan se äijä kovassa kunnossa toisin kuin minä. Taidan siirtää tähtäimen elo-syyskuun kisoihin, jos ehtis sitä ennen treenaamaan, toivottavasti ilman taukoja.

----------


## Viineri

Pitää olla himassa lauantaina viimeistään 11.00, joten tupalenkki jää taas väliin  :Irvistys: 
Lähden aamulla aikaisin itsenäiselle lenkille, no siihenhän tässä on jo totuttu.

----------


## Heikki

No voi pahus! 

Mutta eiköhän tuvalle kuitenkin mun lisäksi joku muukin ilmaannu?

----------


## Viineri

Nyt näyttäis siltä, että pitkästä aikaa pääsis tupalenkille  :Hymy: 
Eli La 10.00, sellainen 100-150km:iä.
Toivottavasti kaikki ei ole mökillä?

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna lenkille 10:00, satoi tai paistoi   :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 5hlö porukalla ajamassa aurikoisessa säässä reittiä:
tupa-sikajärvi-tervalampi-vihti kk-haavisto-läyliäinen-kytäjä-herunen-kiljava-perttula-lepsämä-tupa. Matkaa tuli tasan 150km, keskari oli itsellä 31.1, sisältäen 19km rauhallista yksinajelua.

Viikonloppuna menen Mäntsälä ajoihin, joten La lenkki jää väliin, mutta eiköhän Tuvalla jonkimoinen ryhmä ole kuitenkin lauantaina lähdössä.

----------


## bilato

Näyttäisi siltä, että pääsen huomenna vihdoin ja viimein kesän ensimäiselle tuvalta lähtevälle lenkille. :Hymy:

----------


## Gynis

Jep, mä tulen kans mukaan.

----------


## Gynis

Eilen ajettiin StePen johdolla 3 hengen ryhmässä tuo Viinerin 11.07. kuvaama reitti. Kytäjällä pidettiin kahvitauko.Vauhti oli allekirjoittaneelle sopiva, noin 28,5 km/h. Siirtymineen minulle kertyi ajomatkaa 170 km.

----------


## vema60

Moi! Pientä reittitiedustelua. Pääseekö tuolta Bodominjärven läsipuolelta Nurmijärvelle asfalttiteitä pitkin?  Tosta ulkoilukartasta ei kyllä saa mitään selvää onko hiekka-vai asfalttitie. 
t. Matti

----------


## A R:nen

> Moi! Pientä reittitiedustelua. Pääseekö tuolta Bodominjärven läsipuolelta Nurmijärvelle asfalttiteitä pitkin? Tosta ulkoilukartasta ei kyllä saa mitään selvää onko hiekka-vai asfalttitie.



Sekä Velskolantietä (mäkinen!) että Röylän ja Lahnuksen kautta kulkeva reitti ovat kestopäällystettyjä. (Päällystetietoja kannattaa ennemmin katsoa GT-kartoista.)

----------


## vema60

> Sekä Velskolantietä (mäkinen!) että Röylän ja Lahnuksen kautta kulkeva reitti ovat kestopäällystettyjä. (Päällystetietoja kannattaa ennemmin katsoa GT-kartoista.)



Kiitoos! Suunnittelin huomenna ajella täältä Tuusulasta, Rusutjärven ja Palojoen kautta Oittaan leirintäalueelle kaffelle ja toista puolta järveä takaisinpäin ja Nurmijärven kautta kotiin.

----------


## Gynis

Saavuin tänään tuvalle 5 min myöhässä, ja muita kuskeja ei näkynyt, joten ajelin sitten 103 km itsekseni.

----------


## Viineri

Pääsen itse pitkästä aikaa Tuvalle, joten kaikki mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Porukkaa oli kuin meren mutaa, eli käytiin Heikin kanssa ajamassa reipas n. 125km reitillä: Tupa-Masala-Gesterby-Pikkala-Siuntio-Lohja-Vesikansa-Nummela-Ojakkala-Otalampi-Lepsämä-Tupa. Sää oli mitä lämpimin, ainoastaan loppumatkan vastatuuli hieman hiljensi vauhtia.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Olisiko ideaa siirtää pk-seurojen sunnuntainen yhteislenkki Vantaankoskelta  - _ennustetun sateen vuoksi_ - Bemböleen lauantaiksi...  :Sekaisin: 

TdH-kenraaliharjoitus ajettaisiin siis jo lauantaina 1.9., klo 11 - alkaen Bembölen kahvituvalta!!!

j.k. Toki sunnuntainakin voidaan ajaa Vantaankoskelta (ja osa ajaakin), mutta mitä ilmeisimmin _sateessa_...

----------------

Ottakaa kantaa _asap_...!!! (tämä sama kysely myös Prologin lenkkien puolella)

----------


## Gynis

Sopii erittäin hyvin

----------


## PMN

Olen lauantaina ilmeisesti Solvallan urheiluopistolla... Löytyykö sieltä kivaa teknistä tai muuta polkua helposti vaikkei niin tuntisi paikkoja?

kiitän tiedoista etukäteen.

 :Hymy:

----------


## Gynis

> Olen lauantaina ilmeisesti Solvallan urheiluopistolla... Löytyykö sieltä kivaa teknistä tai muuta polkua helposti vaikkei niin tuntisi paikkoja?



En tiedä polkujen teknisyydestä kun en juurikaan maastossa ajele.. Tunnustan kuitenkin että olen käynyt tuolla Solvallan seudulla pari kertaa myös maastopyörällä ja cyclocrossarilla ulkoilureittejä pitkin. Kyllä sieltä suht helposti noille ulkoilureiteille pitäisi löytää, ovat kuitenkin merkittyjä viitoin jne. Korkeuseroja siellä ainakin riittää ihan kivasti. Muistaakseeni ihan siitä urheiluopiston pihapiiristä lähtee reitti Pirttimäen suuntaan ja Pirttimäestä taas pääsee Oittaalle tai Luukkiin. 

http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/cch/images/nuuksio3.jpg

Tuossa mahd. avuksi karttakuva johon merkitty hiljattain ajetun kuntoajon/marathon cupin osakisan reitti.

----------


## Hiilari

Terveeks pitkästä aikaa. Eipä ole meikäläistä näkynyt Bembölen porukassa, eikä Solvallan Pirttimäen metsissäkään. On ollut nämä ekat kuukaudet uuden jätkiksen kanssa vähän haastavia, kun on nuo entisetkin tuossa, ja vapaa-aika menee rakennushommissa, ja kaiken huipuksi meidän firma otti ja meni konkurssiin... nou hätä, rahat ei menneet eikä edes maine, mutta härdelliä riitti.

Oletteko käyneet lauantailenkillä? Voi hemmetti että olisi hienoa päästä mukaan, mutta nykykunnolla pitänee löytää jotain rauhallisempaa lenkkiporukkaa. Täytynee alkaa katsella noita HePon lenkkejä....

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna sunnuntaina IK-32:n yhteislenkki Mikkelän Essolta kello 9:30.
Maantiepyörällä vielä tarkenee ajaa. Lenkin pituus noin 4 tuntia ja keskari noin
27 km/h, mutta periaatteena on, että ketään ei tiputeta.
Ja Mikkelähän on Kehä III:n ja Espoonväylän risteyksessä.

----------


## Viineri

Ajokelit on vielä hyviä, joten La klo 10:00 Tuvalta lähtee jonkin kokoinen porukka kohti länttä tai  luodetta, kaikki mukaan!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään oli mun ohjelmassa CX-rytyytystä ja makkaranpaistoa Nuuksion ja Luukkaan maisemissa. Muuten olisin voinyt tulla mukaan Tuvalta lähtevään lenkkiin.
Huomenna syksyn viimeinen iikoon maantiepyörälenkki Mikkelästä klo 9:30.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 3hlön voimin ajamassa n. 100km. Reitti suurinpiirtein näin: Tupa: Siikajärvi:Veikkola:Tervalampi:Vihti kk:Olkkala:Moksi:Haimoo.Selki:Lepsämä:Velskola:T  upa

Varsinaisesti ei satanut, mutta keli oli "hieman kostea"  :Irvistys:

----------


## Viineri

Olisko ketään kiinnostunut lähtemisestä nauttimaan kirpeästä talvisäästä ensi Lauantaina?

Mulla olis aikaa klo 14:00 asti, joten 3-4h CC pyörällä olis tähtäimessä.

Normiaikaan 10:00, vai vasta 11:00 ?

----------


## Heikki

Saattaa mennä vaan aika tekniseksi asfaltilla ajaminen, Foreca lupaa perjantaina vesisadetta ja sitten illaksi pakkasta, joka jatkuu koko lauauntain. Mulla ei ole CC:ssä nastoja. 
Katsotaan, on tässä vielä aikaa ennusteiden muuttua...

----------


## Viineri

Jos on kovin liukasta, niin täytyy ajella enemmän hiekkateitä ja ulkoilureittejä.
Ei mullakaan nastoja vielä ole, maasturiin olis, mutta toi cc menee niin paljon kevyemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tulen mukaan jos olen ajokunnossa.
Siis klo 10?

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin La kolmeen mieheen pyörimässä Nurmijärven ja Vihdin hiekkateitä, keli oli mitä mainion  :Hymy:  Ensi La jääkin väliin, Su ehdin 2½-3h ajelemaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vai siellä päin pörräsitte.
Minä kävin tekemässä yhden miehen porukkalenkin.
Matkalla vilahteli tuollaisia paikannimiä: Bemböle, Heinäs, Haapajärvi, Kylmälä, Palojärvi, Annila, Evitskog, Kauhala, Luoma.

Pitänee huomenna käydä ajamassa pitkää lenkkiä kun tuo sunnuntain keli näyttää vähän heikolta. Lepuskista lähden liikkeelle ja Sipoon Gumbostrandin voisi käydä koukkaamassa. Jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan niin ilmaantukoon klo 10 Leppävaaran Shellille (Turuntien ja Lintuvaarantien risteys).

----------


## Viineri

Sunnuntaina 1.12, piti lähteä tuvalta lenkille, mutta lumi karkoitti kaikki osallistujat ?
Ajelin sitten 1. traineri treenin tänä syksynä/talvena, kesto:1h On se vaan pitkä aika, kun maisema ei vaihdu. Lauantaina kävin cc:llä ajelemassa tuulensuojassa reitillä: Lepsämä-Salmi-Kattila- Solvalla-Pirttimäki-Velskola- Lepsämä, saatto olla ensimmäinen ja samalla viimeinen tuolla reitillä ennen ensi kevättä. Oliskohan ensi La ajokelejä, voisi taas yrittää tuvalta cyclolla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Itsenäisyyspäivänä on IK:n yhteislenkki Mikkelän Essolta klo 9:30.
Sääennuste lupaa lämmintä ja kosteaa, mutta sehän sopii ihan hyvin.

Ps. Laittakaapa niistä tupalenkkien suunnitelmista tänne tietoa, niin ehkä joskus saadaan yhdistettyä lenkkiporukoitamme.

----------


## Viineri

Olisko lähtijöitä?
Viime Su oltiin 3hlö porukalla veivaamassa, itselle tuli 4½h ja 99km, saatasko nyt
isompi porukka? Mä olen saanut valtuudet ajaa 4h, joten jos lähen himasta 9:00 ehtiäkseni
tuvalle, niin Lepsämän kohdalla pitäs olla 13:00, tuosta sitten vielä tauko pois, mikäli sellaista pidetään. Keliksi on luvattu tyyntä ja lämmintä  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 3hlön voimin ajelemassa raikkaassa talvisäässä  :Irvistys: 
Kilometrejä tuli 92 ja ajoaikaa 4h07min. Reittinä: Vitträsk-Evitskog-Veikkola-Ojakkala-Lepsämä-Tupa 
Tämän vuoden kilometrit on rapiat 7kkm, pojilla 2-3 kertaa enemmän  :Nolous:

----------


## StePe

Olisiko huomenna kukaan lähdössä uuden kauden avajaislenkille? (esim. klo 11 Bembölestä)

Lauantain "raikas talvisää" oli kyllä suhteellisen kostea. Onneksi oli vaihtohanskat mukana.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Minä ja ehkä muutakin IK:n porukkaa lähtee lenkille Mikkelän Essolta klo 11.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ajattelin ajaa koko päivän lenkin. Päivän pituus on 6 tuntia ja 7 minuuttia. Lepuskista auringonnousun aikaan lähtö. Sääennuste lupaa aurinkoista mutta vähän viileähköä (-5 astetta ja 8 m/s  :Sarkastinen: ).

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin poikkeuksellisesti Sunnuntailenkillä, Prologi vahvistuksella mukana oli peräti 4hlö  :Hymy: 

Keli oli loistava, matkaa itselle tuli 103km, pyörittiin normaalisti Espoo, K-nummi, Vihti, N-järvi alueella.

----------


## Viineri

Olisko ketään lähdössä palelemaan Perjantaina?
Vois lähtee vasta 11:00, ehtii tiet sulaa, ehkä  :Irvistys: 

Edellinen pyörälenkki tuli ajettua +26 lämmössä, saattaa olla
ei ihan niin herkkää menoa?

----------


## mantis

Mistäs ajattelit lähteä ja mihin aikaan? Pärjäisköhän sitä ilman nastoja vaikka on pakkasta?

----------


## StePe

Perinteinen lähtöpaikkahan on Bemböle. Sääennusteiden perusteella ei taida tiet sulaa klo 11 mennessä. Ilman nastarenkaita varmaankin voi hyvin ajaa (ainakin perjantaina, sunnuntain ja maanantain olosuhteet näkee sitten aikanaan).

Vähän harkitsin perjantaina Kuusijärven lenkille lähtöä, mutta pakkaskelissä ei oikein houkuttele 30 km siirtymä, joten taidan kuitenkin valita Bembölen lenkin.

----------


## Viineri

Juu mullakin on crossarissa nastat edessä, enkä ajatellut vaihtaa vielä.
Klo 11:00 siis Kahvituvalla Bembölessä.

----------


## Punkku

Onko lenkille lähtijöitä huomenna Bembölestä. Keli vaikuttaa aurinkoiselta ja tienreunat ainakin suuremmilla teillä on varmaankin aika sulat? Ehkä jollain on parempaa tietoa tästä.

Itselläni on vuoden ensimmäinen lenkki ja lähden crossarilla Marathon Plussilla ajamaan. 
Heikosta pyöräilykunnosta johtuen jättäydyn varmaan porukasta (mikäli sellaista on), jossain vaiheessas siten että saisin noi 60-70 km kasaan.   

Onko 10 vai 11 parempi lähtöaika. Lämpötila noussee +5 iltapäivään mennessä.

----------


## Viineri

Moi! Mulla jää ikävä kyllä huominen Tupalenkki väliin, pääsen lahtemään vasta ip., Sunnuntaina olis tarkoitus lähteä pitemmälle lenkille vaikka tuvalta 11:00, mikli joku muukin ilmoittautuu.

----------


## mantis

> Onko lenkille lähtijöitä huomenna Bembölestä. Keli vaikuttaa aurinkoiselta ja tienreunat ainakin suuremmilla teillä on varmaankin aika sulat? Ehkä jollain on parempaa tietoa tästä.
> 
> Itselläni on vuoden ensimmäinen lenkki ja lähden crossarilla Marathon Plussilla ajamaan. 
> Heikosta pyöräilykunnosta johtuen jättäydyn varmaan porukasta (mikäli sellaista on), jossain vaiheessas siten että saisin noi 60-70 km kasaan.   
> 
> Onko 10 vai 11 parempi lähtöaika. Lämpötila noussee +5 iltapäivään mennessä.



Mä voisin lähteä vaikka klo 11 rauhalliselle nautiskelulenkille. Tuli eilen otettua pari keppanaa joten ei hiirveästi jaksa alkaa revittelee, mut kun toi keli on niin kaunis niin lenkille pitää päästä  :Hymy:

----------


## Punkku

> Mä voisin lähteä vaikka klo 11 rauhalliselle nautiskelulenkille. Tuli eilen otettua pari keppanaa joten ei hiirveästi jaksa alkaa revittelee, mut kun toi keli on niin kaunis niin lenkille pitää päästä



Meni vähän ohi kun katselin aamulla ettei lähtijöitä ole. Lähden kuitenkin tunnin päästä ajelemaan leppävaarasta-bemböle-veikkola-kylmälä-mikkelän esso- bemböle lenkille.

----------


## Heikki

No voi pahus!
Odottelimme sinua tovin, poistuimme tuvalta 11:12. Reittimme vei Gesterbyn ja Kirkkonummen kautta Pikkalaan, josta mantis kiirehti kotiin. Jatkoimme Stepen kanssa Lohjalle kahville. Kotiin ponnistelimme sivu- ja vastatuulessa Nummelan, Otalammen, Lepsämän ja Velskolan kautta. Olin kotona hieman jälkeen 17:n.
Täytyypä olla vastaisuudessa aktiivisempi tällä palstalla, jotta tällainen epävarmuus lenkkiseurasta ei toistu.

----------


## Punkku

Harmi. No mulla meni säätämisessä niin kauan että olisin myöhästynyt muutenkin. Ajelin Leppävaara-Bemböle-Siikajärvi-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Gesterby-Bemböle-Leppävaara lenkin. Reilu 90 tuli mittariin pienellä eksymällä. Välillä vastatuuli söi miestä ja keskari jäi vaatimattomaksi 26 km/h.

----------


## Viineri

Lähdetäänkö huomenna kesäkauden lähtöajalla 10:00 ?

Enpä saanut niitä vahvempia renkaita hankittua Portugalista, oli liian kiireinen aikataulu.

Viimeviikonlopun viimeinen rengasrikko on vielä paikkaamatta ja pyörä pesemättä  :Irvistys: 
täytyy painua talliin heti 21:00 jälkeen, kun vaimo tulee kotiin omista harrastuksistaan.

Uskaltaakohan noilla Open Corsilla lähteä vai laittasko nastat takaisin, no ehkä se auttaa,
jos jätetään Kehä III sepelipyörätiet väliin.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin IK-32 ja CCH:n ajureilla vahvistettuna ajamassa reilu satku, kauniissa ja lämpimässä kevätsäässä  :Irvistys: 

Vauhti oli reipasta keskari vähän päälle 26km/h, kiitos Jarin vetotöiden.

Pyörittiin akselilla Sikajärvi-Veikkola-Palojärvi-Höytiönnummi-Nummela-Vihti kk- Siippoo-Haimoo-Lohjanharjuntien risteys -Selki- Lepsämä, josta käännyin kotiin.

Ps. Mihin Pertti ja Heikki olivat jääneet?

----------


## StePe

Eilen oli sen verran karu keli, että valitsin soololenkin ilman taukoja (on ne kahvitauot kylmässä kosteassa sen verran karmivia kokemuksia). Vauhti ei ollut päätä huimaava, mutta matkaa kertyi kuitenkin 200 km.

Tänään Vantaankosken lenkillä olikin sitten vauhtia tähän vuodenaikaan suhteutettuna ihan mukavasti (kioski-Jokela-kioski keskinop. yli 30 km/h 100 km matkalle)

----------


## Viineri

Kioskilenkillähän on sitten menty ihan PK:ta koko matka.

Ps. Ei yhtään rengasrikkoa viikonloppuna  :Hymy: , toivottavasti sama linja jatkuu.

----------


## Heikki

Mulla oli lauantaina vuorossa lenkki äitiä helssaamaan. Tuo lenkki nyt tosin typistyi puoleen, kun kotimatka olisi pitänyt tehdä sateessa vastatuleen. Pehmeilin ja valitsin autokyydin.

Vai ettei rengasrikkoja. Multa rikkoutui takarengas sunnuntain Jokelan kierroksella. Tosin havaitsin sen vasta pari tuntia kotiintulon jälkeen. Onneksi joskus näinkin.

----------


## Viineri

Ootteko tehnyt vertailevaa tutkimusta Edgen ja Polarin sykenäytöistä?
Mulla oli Sunnuntain lenkillä, niin alhaiset sykkeet, että ei ikinä?
Alkoi siis epäilyttämään, että Edge näyttää sykkeet alakanttiin, voihan se 
toisaalta olla palautumattomuudenkin aiheuttamaa, mutta kun pyörä kulki
oikeastaan poikkeuksellisen kevyesti.

----------


## Viineri

Onko lähtijöitä ensi Lauantaina 10:00, säätiedotus lupailee hyvää.

----------


## mantis

täällä vois olla yksi innokas polkija

----------


## Heikki

Mukaan ainakin lähdetään. Katsotaan sitten, pysynkö teidän vauhdissa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Onko lähtijöitä ensi Lauantaina 10:00, säätiedotus lupailee hyvää.



Onko lähtöpaikkana Bembölen kahvitupa?

FYI, HePo:n porukka lähtee samana päivänä klo 9:00 Maunulan Majalta  (linkki: http://www.hepo.fi/index.php?mact=Ca...t01returnid=66); reitistä ei vielä tietoa.

----------


## Viineri

Juu Bembölen Kahvituvalta lähdetään, reitti suunnitellaan 10:00-10:10 välillä huomenna  :Hymy: 

Ps. Ihan samaa sykettä näyttää Polar ja Edge, oli eilen molemmat mukana lenkillä, joskus
se syke vaan on laskuissa alle 90, vaikka mukamas ajaa reippaasti  :Irvistys:

----------


## StePe

Taidan jättää huomennakin tupalenkin väliin. Pitää yrittää kaiken varalta ajaa huomenna sunnuntainkin kilometrit, jos sää vaikka muuttuu ennusteen mukaan epävakaisemmaksi.

----------


## Viineri

Pertti; Sähän voi käydä heittää satkun pohjia, ja tulla sitten meidän kanssa ajelemaan toisen noin palautteluksi  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

160km tuli mittariin ovelta-ovelle. Kiitos hyvästä seurasta ja vetoavusta. Vähän kyllä tuntu jaloissa ja selässä viime viikon hiihdot, mutta kyllä se tästä taas lähtee. Joutuu kyllä varmaan kaivamaan tuon maantiepyörän talvilevolta ens kerraks että pysyy mukana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> 160km tuli mittariin ovelta-ovelle. Kiitos hyvästä seurasta ja vetoavusta. Vähän kyllä tuntu jaloissa ja selässä viime viikon hiihdot, mutta kyllä se tästä taas lähtee. Joutuu kyllä varmaan kaivamaan tuon maantiepyörän talvilevolta ens kerraks että pysyy mukana




"Vetoapu"? "pysyy mukana"? Sanavaras! Minun käsitteeni!  :Leveä hymy: 

Eli todella kiitoksia ryhmälle, joka peesäili minut koko ajan ja odotteli muutama kertaa loppuosalla! Tässä lähtöhetki:



Onkos ketään kokonaisnousun arvo?

----------


## StePe

> Joutuu kyllä varmaan kaivamaan tuon maantiepyörän talvilevolta ens kerraks että pysyy mukana



Tämän päivän lenkistä en tiedä, mutta aikaisempien lenkkien perusteella voisin ehdottaa, että vaihdat Salsaan seuraavalle lenkille nastarenkaat, niin muutkin pysyisivät mukana ilman kohtuuttomia ponnisteluja.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo oma CC tuntuu kyllä kulkevan maantierenkailla aivan maantiepyörän vauhtia (johtuu varmaan siitä, että CC taitaa olla aavistuksen kevyempi kuin alumiininen kakkospyörä)

----------


## mantis

Paljos muuten stepe sait tänään kasaan?

----------


## StePe

> Paljos muuten stepe sait tänään kasaan?



Oli lopussa kierrettävä sen verran sakkolenkkiä, että sain 300 täyteen (tuulesta huolimatta oli sen verran nätti keli, että piti nauttia koko rahan edestä).

----------


## mantis

> Oli lopussa kierrettävä sen verran sakkolenkkiä, että sain 300 täyteen (tuulesta huolimatta oli sen verran nätti keli, että piti nauttia koko rahan edestä).



JEESUS! Nyt kyllä hirvittää. Äijä on aika eläin! 
Ja niin, en kyllä tänään ollut se joka oli vedossa. Muut teki työt enimmäkseen.

----------


## Heikki

> Ja niin, en kyllä tänään ollut se joka oli vedossa. Muut teki työt enimmäkseen.



 Vanha taktiikka toimi tälläkin kertaa. Keulassa saa yleensä määrätä vauhdin!  

Noista lenkin nousumetreistä. Stepe varmaan pitkäaikaisella kokemulsella Garmin'in tuloksista osaat tulkita, mitä nämä Garmin Training Center'in ja saman lenkin SportTracks'in kertomat tulokset nyt tarkoittaa: 
Garmin TC: Total Ascent 1587m, Total Descent 1573m
SportTracks: Ascending +635,0m / Flat -136,9m / Descending -489,5m

Noissa lukemissa ei oikein tuntuisi olevan mitään yhteistä?

----------


## StePe

> Vanha taktiikka toimi tälläkin kertaa. Keulassa saa yleensä määrätä vauhdin!



Tuosta taktiikasta on kyllä kokemuksia aikaisemmiltakin lenkeiltä (VesaP:kin muistelee kauhulla erästä Lohjanharjulta Espooseen päin ajettua etappia)  :Hymy: 




> Garmin TC: Total Ascent 1587m, Total Descent 1573m
> SportTracks: Ascending +635,0m / Flat -136,9m / Descending -489,5m
> 
> Noissa lukemissa ei oikein tuntuisi olevan mitään yhteistä?



Garmin Edge 305 laskee (ja TC näyttää) jokaisen nousu- ja laskumetrin, mutta SportTracksin nousua (tai laskua) on riittävän jyrkkä ylä- tai alamäki (oletusraja taitaa olla 2%). Nuo Garminin nousulukemat ovat nykyisellä firmwarella hyvin lähellä Polarin mittaamia lukemia (Edgen ensimmäisillä versioilla nousumetrit olivat yleensä vähintään 30 % Polarin lukemia suurempia).

----------


## Heikki

> SportTracksin nousua (tai laskua) on riittävän jyrkkä ylä- tai alamäki (oletusraja taitaa olla 2%)



Tuo SportTracks'in käyttöliittymä on hieman vielä hämärä (ST 2.0.2976). Valinnassa Settings - Display - Analysis - Data Smoothing - Elevation näyttää olevan oletusarvoisesti lukemassa 30 (mitä ikinä se sitten tarkoittaakin!). Tuota Flat prosenttiarvon asetuksen säätöä en ole vielä löytänyt.

----------


## StePe

> Tuota Flat prosenttiarvon asetuksen säätöä en ole vielä löytänyt.



Select View -> Categories varmaan valaisee asiaa.

Tuota aikaisempaa kommenttia pitänee vielä korjata sen verran, ettei Edge ihan jokaista nousumetriä laske nousukertymään, vaan kertymää lasketaan vasta kun nousumetrejä on kertynyt riittävästi (taisi se kynnys olla 5 m, ainakin TdH-reitin nousukertymäksi Antti sai laskettua laskettua Garminin kanssa saman lukeman tuolla arvolla). Esim. minun eiliselle lenkille Garmin näytti nousukertymäksi 1999 m. Samasta aineistosta SportTracks laski 721 m ja CyclingPeaks WKO+ 2785 m.

----------


## Heikki

Jos kerran Garmin TC'in on yleisesti todettu näyttävän noinkin tarkasti oikeita nousukertymäarvoja, eikö houkuttelevaa olisi löytää SportTracks'iin (ja myös tuohon kolmanteen) asettelut, jolla samasta aineistosta päästäisiin noihin samoihin lopputuloksiin?

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Se ettei ihan jokaista hidastetöyssyä lasketa noususummaan on sikäli perusteltua, ettei niitä tarvitse ajaa ylös kun ne menee alkuvauhdilla. Riippuu tietty ihan ajovauhdista mihin kohtaan tällä perustelulla se laskettavan mäen raja laitetaan. Neljästäkympistä se viisi metriä nousee juuri ja juuri vauhdilla ylös. Kolmestakympistä ehkä kolme metriä, kahdestakympistä joku puolitoista. Ja tässä ei ole laskuvirhettä, tuosta ei tosiaan tule suoraa viivaa jos sitä ruutupaperille alkaa piirtää.

----------


## Heikki

Huomenna olisi taas lauantai ja tupalenkin aika klo 10. Jokohan saisimme Stepe:nkin mukaan ajamaan alle 200km lenkkiä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Lupailee lämmintä keliä, minäkin palailen täältä Lapista perjantai iltana, joten Tuvalla nähdään.
Saadaanko kasaan kevään suurin ryhmä?

----------


## StePe

Taitaapa tupalenkki jäädä taas vaihteeksi väliin, kun pitäisi lähteä lauantaina ajamaan Asikkalaan mutkan kautta (samalla jää kyllä sunnuntainkin yhteislenkki väliin). Porukassa taitaisi olla vielä tilaa parille innokkaalle ajajalle (jos sattuisi tuollainen rauhallinen 24 h lenkki lenkki kiinnostamaan).

----------


## lampoma

> Lupailee lämmintä keliä, minäkin palailen täältä Lapista perjantai iltana, joten Tuvalla nähdään.
> Saadaanko kasaan kevään suurin ryhmä?



Moi kaikille
Fillaroinnin uudelleen löytäneenä ja muutaman vuoden itsekseen ajelleena olisi kiva ajaa matkaa porukassa - rupee oma seura hiven kyllästyttämään.

Olen keskusteluista ymmärtänyt, että mukaan voisi tulla jos kunto, kantti ja kalusto kestää. Niinpä kysynkin, että minkälaista vauhtia pidätte ja kuinka pitkiä lenkkejä teette? Oma vauhti pyörii siinä 26-28 väillä (100-40km) lenkeillä.

P.S. Matiksi ovat tutut ja tuntemattomat haukkuneet

----------


## StePe

Bembölen lenkeillä matkat ovat yleensä n. 100 km tai sitten vähän enemmän (on tainnut joskus lipsahtaa pienellä porukalla yli 200 km). Viime lauantaina tuli Bemböle-Läyliäinen-Bemböle-lenkille matkaa n. 150 km (keskinopeus taisi olla päälle 30 km/h).

Jos yksin ajaessa nopeus on tuota 26-28 km/h luokkaa, pysyy helposti porukassa mukana (nopeus asettuu ajajien mukaan, eikä kaveria jätetä). Aikaisemmin pelkästään yksin ajaneille on täydellinen yllätys kuinka helposti ryhmässä pääsee ajamaan vähän vauhdikkaampia lenkkejä.

----------


## lampoma

Kiitos infosta StePe  :Hymy: 
eli jos mukaan haluaa, niin klo 10 tuvalle huomenna.

----------


## Viineri

Juuri näin. Tervetuloa!

----------


## mantis

Huomiseks on luvattu jo yli 15 astetta lämmintä  :No huh!:  Uskaltaiskohan sitä jo lähteä shortsien kanssa liikkeelle? Hmm.. ainakin kengänsuojat jääpi pois.

----------


## Heikki

> Uskaltaiskohan sitä jo lähteä shortsien kanssa liikkeelle? Hmm.. ainakin kengänsuojat jääpi pois.



Ei, kyllä sun on syytä laittaa vielä nastarenkaatkin alle, jotta me muut pysymme sun vaihdissa. :Vink:

----------


## mantis

> Ei, kyllä sun on syytä laittaa vielä nastarenkaatkin alle, jotta me muut pysymme sun vaihdissa.



Mä voin ottaa valjaat mukaan joissa on roikkukahva sua varten  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mantis

Olipas hieno lenkki tänään. Osallistujiakin ilmaantui lähtöpaikalle peräti 9 kpl. Muutama kaveri tipahti matkan varrella ja yksi kaatuminenkin saatiin aikaseksi. Onneksi ei tullut muuta kuin henkisiä kolhuja. Itselle kertyi lopulta mittariin 167km.

----------


## Heikki

Kiitos kaikille mukanaolleille minunkin puolesta! 

Samat kilometrimäärät mulle tuli kuin mantikselle, eli ei ne lopun reitit Lepsämän tai Veikkolan kautta kovinkaan paljoa toisistaan poikkea.

----------


## heikki_

Näin eka kertalaiselle vauhti riitti mainiosti! Voimat loppuivat n. 3 km ennen tupaa. Seuraavalla kerralla tietää jo odottaa rankkaa lenkkiä. 

Kiitokset hyvästä fillarointiseurasta!

----------


## lampoma

Kiitokset omasta puolestani kanssa kaikille. Vauhti oli omaani kykyyni hiven vaihdikasta, joten oli hyvä päätös kääntyä Virkkalasta kotia kohden.
Toisaalta jos se ei tapa niin se vahvistaa - toivottavasti.

Se toinen joukosta tippunut  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Viineri

Kiitos Samille ja Heikille, kun saatoitte minut kotiin asti  :Hymy: 
Keskari oli minulla 29,6 ja matkaa 154km. Keskari sisältää yksinajellun
18,5km, joten eikohän se porukan keskari ollut hieman yli 30, Lohjalta himaan
oli keskinopeus 32,3, joten reipasta menoa, kun muistaa vielä Vesikansantien mäet.

Täytyy nostaa hattua ensikertalaiselle "juoksijalle", että pysyit hyvin porukassa, sinulla täytyy olla  hyvä pohjakunto ja ensikerralla se menee jo helpommin.

----------


## Antero

Olikos tänään tarjolla lenkkiseuraa tuvalta klo 10?

----------


## StePe

Useimmiten lauantaisin tuvalta löytyy lähtijöitä, vaikka siitä ei erikseen täällä informoitaisikaan (näin oli myös vappuaamuna). Ajattelin joka tapauksessa ajaa Bembölen kautta tänäänkin.

----------


## mantis

Tuli ajeltua neljän hengen voimin kohtuullisen vauhdikas lenkki tänään. Mittariin tuli 160km @ 30,8km/h. Reitti oli tupa-röylä-nurmijärvi-hyvinkää-kytäjä-haimoo-lepsämä-tupa. Joku muu voi kertoa tarkemman reitin jos huvittaa. Kiitos osallistuneille vielä kerran.

----------


## Antero

> Tuli ajeltua neljän hengen voimin kohtuullisen vauhdikas lenkki tänään. Mittariin tuli 160km @ 30,8km/h. Reitti oli tupa-röylä-nurmijärvi-hyvinkää-kytäjä-haimoo-lepsämä-tupa. Joku muu voi kertoa tarkemman reitin jos huvittaa. Kiitos osallistuneille vielä kerran.



Juu mukava lenkki ja oli tuo GPS-Sportstracker yhdistelmäkin mukana, mutta valitettavasti en osaa viedä tiedostoa GoogleMapsiin, jotta olisin voinut laittaa tarkemman reitin ihmeteltäväksi.

----------


## StePe

Oli todella mukava lenkki kesäisissä olosuhteissa. Vaikka parhaani mukaan yritin jarrutella menoa, päästiin 136 km lenkillä tupa-Kytäjä-tupa keskinopeuteen 31,3 km/h keskiteholla 215 W (jos vapaalla rullailut jättäisi laskusta pois, keskiteho olisi aika tarkkaan 250 W).

----------


## Reisi

kiitos osallistujille täältäkin suunnalta, oli loistava lenkki. Tulen varmasti toistekin kun vain ehdin. T:ensikertalainen

----------


## luonto

> Juu mukava lenkki ja oli tuo GPS-Sportstracker yhdistelmäkin mukana, mutta valitettavasti en osaa viedä tiedostoa GoogleMapsiin, jotta olisin voinut laittaa tarkemman reitin ihmeteltäväksi.





Avaat vaan sen harjoituksen, otat Options ja "Upload to service", sitten valitset "Share with anyone". Sulla pitää tietysti olla Settings:eistä säädetty account-tiedot oikein!

Linkin saat sitten kun loggaat sisään ja menet vaikka Dashboardiin ja valitset sen uusimman workoutin

----------


## Antero

> Avaat vaan sen harjoituksen, otat Options ja "Upload to service", sitten valitset "Share with anyone". Sulla pitää tietysti olla Settings:eistä säädetty account-tiedot oikein!
> 
> Linkin saat sitten kun loggaat sisään ja menet vaikka Dashboardiin ja valitset sen uusimman workoutin



Kiitokset tiedoista!

Tässä ajettu reitti:

http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w...x.do?id=168717

----------


## mantis

Toi anteron linkki on ihan hyödyllinen tämmösille karvalakkimittarin omistajille. Ei taida tuossa muuten olla tuo nopeus skaala ihan kohdallaan  :Vink:

----------


## Antero

> Toi anteron linkki on ihan hyödyllinen tämmösille karvalakkimittarin omistajille. Ei taida tuossa muuten olla tuo nopeus skaala ihan kohdallaan



Nooh ehkä tuo nopeuskin olla hieman suurpiirteinen. Mutta "ajettu" reitti on kuitenkin piirtynyt Etelä-Suomeen ja suurimmaksi osaksi jopa mantereen puolelle. Ei nää jutut oo niin justiinsa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Ja tässä vähän myöhässä oleva "raportti" 27.5-ryhmästä:
http://www.konstantin.shemyak.com/bl...bicycle-clubs/
(sorry englanniksi)

 

Erittäin kiva lenkki oli!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tuvalta (Bembölen kahvitupa, Bellinmäki 1, Espoo) lenkki huomenna klo 10.
10 minuutin suunnittelupalaveri on yleensä ensin pidetty, joten lenkki lähtee tarkemmin sanoen klo 10:10.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Voimistuvaa itätuulta olisi luvassa, joten eiköhän lähdetä itään päin. Eli ensin kehä kolmosen varren pyörätietä itään. Jos joku on sieltä päin tulossa vastaan niin voi siis vaikka lähteä myöhemmin. Tuntemattomille tuntomerkiksi että minulla on oranssi paita ja punainen cännäri.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eilen ei tupalenkille päässyt kuin kaksi kuskia. Minä kävin ajamassa Sipoon Spjutsundissa ja lenkkiä tuli 5h/150km. Kaveri kääntyi vastatuulesta pois vähän aikaisemmin.

Lähiseudun maantiekuskit (ja paikkakunnalla vierailijat) tulkaapa rohkeasti mukaan, niin saadaan isompaa porukkaa lenkille. Itse en pääse tulemaan taas muutamaan viikkoon.

StePe tuossa muutama viesti sitten kertasi tupalenkin speksejä. Jos kaipaatte rauhallisempaa menoa, niin HePo:n lenkit on hyvä vaihtoehto. IK-32:n lenkeille Mikkelän Essolta Sunnuntaisin tasan klo 9:30 voi myös tulla vierailemaan. Siellä ajetaan vähän sen mukaista vauhtia ketkä on mukana, mutta normaalisti ideana on ajaa tasaista PK:ta, joten peesissä pysyy jopa helpommin kuin tupalenkeillä, jossa usein näkee turhia spurtteja ylämäkeen.

----------


## Viineri

Nyt on ollut vakiporukalla kaikkea muuta pyöräilyhappening:iä, kuten Pirkka ja Vättern, mutta toivottavasti jatkossa löytyy enemmän ajajia.

Itsellä homma jatkuu linjalla Tahko MTB, Mäntsälän-ajot ja ISM- maantie, joten tupalenkit ovat aika vähissä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Huh, olin ainoa. Ajoin silti Vihtijärvelle kahville, hämmentävästi meni vähemmän aikaa kuin vastaavaan porukalla. Ryystin varmaan sen kahvin ennätysaikaan tai jotain.

----------


## StePe

On tässä kesän mittaan ollut sen verran muuta ohjelmaa, etten ole Bemböleen lauantaisin ennättänyt. Tänään olisi varmaan muuten ennättänytkin, mutta hyvän sään innoittamana päätin käydä tutkimassa uusia reittejä vähän kauempana (suuntana mm. Artjärvi-Nastola-Heinola-Kalkkinen). 
Pari seuraavaa viikonloppua menee vielä muissa kiireissä, mutta elokuun puolella voisi yrittää taas tupalenkkejä (jos vaikka TdH-reittiä vähän kävisi tunnustelemassa, vaikka Velskolantie nyt vähän aikaa onkin lähes ajokelvoton).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hieman sivullisena, ts. lähinnä HePo:n Maunulan ja Vantaankosken lenkkien aktiivina kommentoin tupalenkkien - joita ehdottomasti tarvitaan, jotta palvellaan läntisen pk-seudun harrastajia - tämän kesäistä "inaktiivisuutta": 

Ekax: Tupalenkkien _pituudet_ lienevät pääasiallisin syy, ettei osallistujia Bembölessä ole ollut. Jos olisin aloittelija tai satunnainen ryhmälenkkeilijä, minuakin houkuttelisivat enemmän 50:n kuin 150 km:n reissut... Bembölen lenkkien kovakuntoiset vakiokuskit "heittävät" toki pitkänkin reissuin helposti, mutta harvemmin osallistuvien & aloittelijoiden saaminen mukaan näille 3-5 tunnin sessioille voi olla hankalampaa... Osallistujien puolella ei ehkä myöskään oivalleta (etenkin aloittelijana/satunnaisena vierailijana), että pääjoukon mukana voi hyvällä omallatunnolla ajaa _lyhyemmänkin matkan_. Ja jos osallistujia on enemmän, voi osa erkaantua omaksi ryhmäkseen sopivassa tienhaarassa (eli ajaa lyhyemmän lenkin) - ja vain kaikkein kovakuntoisin porukka ajaa +130-150...

Tokax: HePo:n lenkit, btw, ovat kesän mittaan vauhdittuneet (keskarit nousseet; myötätuulessa jopa 35:een  :No huh!: ), kun vakio-osallistujat ovat päässeet ns. kuntoon. Tämä on ihan normaalia kehitystä, ja osallistujia on (etenkin viikonlopun lähdöissä) riittänyt (ks. j.k.). Kyllä se niin on, että lenkkien tarjonta (4 krt/vko) lisää myös kysyntää.

Kolmannex: Edellä jo viitattiin _mäkikireihin_, joita kovakuntoisimmat mielellään ajavat ryhmälenkeillä. Tämä ilmiö on havaittu myös HePo:ssa (ja itsellänikin - wanhana kilparatsuna - on tällaiseen "vauhtileikittelyyn"  selviä taipumuksia...  :Nolous: ). Tasaisempaa ajamistapaa kannattaville & toivoville tämä "kirittely" on kuitenkin hankala ilmiö. Miten kiriin/ mäkikiriin  pitäisi ryhmässä ajettaessa reagoida? Lähteäkö mukaan vai ei? Kas, siinäpä kysymys...  :Sekaisin:  Entä miten johdetuilla & järjestetyillä _ryhmälenkeillä_ järjestävän tahon pitäisi "kirittelyyn" suhtautua? -- On ainakin kaksi koulukuntaa: toinen kieltää mäkikirit kokonaan, toinen kehottaa olemaan osallistumatta mäkikireihin, jos niihin ei halua lähteä mukaan (ts. ajamaan  itselle sopivalla, tasaisemmalla tavalla, vaikka kärjessä kiriin lähdettäisiin). - Itse kannatan jälkimmäistä vaihtoehtoa: (mäki)kirejä saavat halukkaat kyllä ottaa, mutta kaikkien ryhmässä ajavien ei niihin tarvitse osallistua. Tällöin _tärkeää olisi (mäki)kirin jälkeen kärjessä hidastaa_, että ne, jotka eivät kiriin ole lähteneet, saisivat kovakuntoisemmat kiinni, ja porukka pysyisi kasassa. Tässä auttaa paljon, jos "hullunaan vetävä/ille" huomautetaan, että "häntäpää tipahti, odotetaan". Hyväkuntoinen kun helposti jatkaa vauhdikasta menoa mäen jälkeenkin.  -- Mäkien (etenkin vauhdikas) nouseminen on puolikuntoisille/ aloittelijoille  "myrkkyä", ja vie "hapoille" eli niitä tärkeitä voimia, joiden avulla vähempikuntoiset voisivat ajaa pääjoukossa tasaisemmalla vauhdilla lenkin loppuun. Tämä pitäisi parempikuntoisten oivaltaa, ihan jo lenkkien osallistujamäärien lisäämiseksi. -- Vinkki: hyvä peesaaja (tätäkin taitoa voi tasaisesti ajavassa ryhmässä helposti harjoitella) pysyy ilman nykäyksiä ajettaessa - mäissä jopa hieman hidastettaessa - mukana häntä itseään _paljon_ parempikuntoisten vauhdissa ...vaikka 70-90-120 - jopa 140 km (tämä tiedoksi TdH:n ajoryhmiin osallistuville).

Tässäpä muutama selitys, miksi ei väkeä lenkeillä ole/ tule...

 j.k. HePo:n lenkit ovat olleet siitäkin syystä suosittuja, että niille on jo keväällä saatu runsaasti väkeä paikalle... ts. mitä _isompi porukka_ on lähtöpaikalla, sitä helpompi on sinne tulla uutena tai harvemmin osallistuvana mukaan. Tämä lisää lenkkien suosiota entisestään. Ja tietysti _säännöllisyys_; (ryhmä)lenkistä pitää tehdä koko ajokauden jatkuva tapa, jotta kuntoa kehittyisi  :Hymy:

----------


## Supe

Pekalla oli monta hyvää pointtia joita komppaan aivan täysillä. Viime perjantaina ostin siis cyclocrossarini ja vaikka sillä en varmasti kunnon maantiekiitäjien perässä pysyisikään on minulla kiinnostusta tällaista aktiviteettia kohtaan. Tällaiset 200km lenkit kuitenkin pelottavat piene aloittelijan aivan täysin. Asun kahvituvalta vain muutaman kilometrin päässä, joten minun olisi äärimmäisen helppo tällaiseen osallistua.

Saas nähä miten uskaltautuu myöhemmin. Onko muuten CC:llä mitään jakoa pysyä perässä? tällä hetkellä vielä ihan perusnakit alla, mutta myöhemmin jotain hieman sileämpää olisi hakusessa.

-supe

----------


## Antero

> Pekalla oli monta hyvää pointtia joita komppaan aivan täysillä. Viime perjantaina ostin siis cyclocrossarini ja vaikka sillä en varmasti kunnon maantiekiitäjien perässä pysyisikään on minulla kiinnostusta tällaista aktiviteettia kohtaan. Tällaiset 200km lenkit kuitenkin pelottavat piene aloittelijan aivan täysin. Asun kahvituvalta vain muutaman kilometrin päässä, joten minun olisi äärimmäisen helppo tällaiseen osallistua.
> 
> Saas nähä miten uskaltautuu myöhemmin. Onko muuten CC:llä mitään jakoa pysyä perässä? tällä hetkellä vielä ihan perusnakit alla, mutta myöhemmin jotain hieman sileämpää olisi hakusessa.
> 
> -supe



Juuri eilen juteltiin asiasta Tuvan vakiolenkkeilijöiden kanssa ja ihka oikeasti vilpitön halu kaikilla on että porukkaa tulisi jatkossa enemmän ja toiminta aktivoituisi. Nyt on kuitenkin valitettavasti ollut niin, että porukoilla on ollut useiden edellisten viikonloppujen ajan jos jonkinlaista kuntoajoa ja kilpailua, joten Tupalenkit on jääneet väliin. Puhetta on ollut myös siitä, että uskaltaako sinne kukaan tulla?!? Tottakai uskaltaa, peesissä kulkee oikeasti helposti 30 km/h ja jos alkaa ryytymään, niin aina voi kääntyä pois. Ja se ei saa olla mikään "kunniakysymys". 

CC:riin kannatta heittää 23 mm maantiekumit alle, niin et anna näin kesäkelillä liikaa tasoitusta muille.

Tuvalle pitää saada paljon kaikentasoisia kuskeja, niin silloin porukat löytää toisensa ja homma ruokkii itse itseään, joten tosiaankin kaikki jotka arpoo tulemistaan lopettakaa arpominen ja tulkaa.

PS. Tulevan viikonlopun sunnuntaina on muuten Vantaankoskelta lähdössä porukkaa ajamaan keskariryhmillä 22, 26 j a +30 mk/h. Suosittelen sitäkin.

----------


## A R:nen

> PS. Tulevan viikonlopun sunnuntaina on muuten Vantaankoskelta lähdössä porukkaa ajamaan keskariryhmillä 22, 26 j a +30 mk/h. Suosittelen sitäkin.



Ettei kuitenkin vasta ensi viikon sunnuntaina?

----------


## Antero

> Ettei kuitenkin vasta ensi viikon sunnuntaina?



Auts, juu siis tietty elokuun ekana sunnuntaina eli 3.8. klo 10.

----------


## StePe

> Puhetta on ollut myös siitä, että uskaltaako sinne kukaan tulla?!? Tottakai uskaltaa, peesissä kulkee oikeasti helposti 30 km/h ja jos alkaa ryytymään, niin aina voi kääntyä pois. Ja se ei saa olla mikään "kunniakysymys".



Ei se ole myöskään "kunniakysymys" tarvittaessa vähän hidastaa ryhmän vauhtia (ei se vauhti ole pääasia, vaikka joskus voi sellainen vaikutelma syntyäkin - omatkin lenkit taitavat jäädä keskinopeudeltaan usein sinne 28 km/h tasolle, vaikka porukan mukana joskus tulee vähän reippaampaankin vauhtiin syyllistyttyä).

----------


## pirtti

Itselleni sopisi myös hyvin tuvalta lähtö, mutta 200km on kyllä liikaa. Oma lenkkivauhti yksin ajaessa on jossain 25-30 paikkeilla ja lenkit olleet tuollaista 50-70km, vähän pidempää (ja kovempaa) voisi tietysti porukassa koittaa. 

Porukassa ajamisesta ei ole mitään kokemusta, vielä. Eilen oli kyllä tarkoitus HePo:n lenkille, mutta satuin nukkumaan vähän pidempään ja olisi mennyt liian tiukalle sinne ehtiminen.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Aika harvoin on tullut kyllä ajettua mitään 200 kilsaakaan (joskus tosin on). Yleensähän tupalenkit on ollut sellaista 120-150, ja kun porukkaa on ollut enemmän, niin siitä on ihan järjestään lähdetty tekemään jollain osalla lyhyempää lenkkiä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Antero

Laitetaan tietoa, jotta epäilijät eivät luule Tupalenkkien aivan kuolleen. Viime viikonlopun lauantaina ajelin Tuvalle 10:neksi. Sää loistava, mutta kun 10:15 mennessä ei ketään näkynyt ajoin itekseni noin 85 km. SM-rataako porukka oli ajamassa/seuraamassa vai liekö kaikki vielä olleet mökkeilemässä?!?

Kunnarla-Takkula väli on muuten vielä(kin) työn alla, joten sinne ei maantiepyörällä kannata ainakaan vauhdikkaalla mielellä eksyä. Tuleva viikonloppu jää Tuvan osalta väliin, sillä olen menossa lauantaina ajamaan Velon parkkikselta klo 10 Tour de Helsingin reitin

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...727#post976727

Ja sunnuntainahan onkin pääkaupunkiseudun pyöräseurojen yhteislenkki Vantaankoskelta kello 10. 
Molemmille lenkeillehän kaikki ovat tietty tervetulleita.

----------


## Viineri

Ensi La siis pre TDH, Tuvaltakin pääsee kätevästi mukaan, jos Velolta lähtö on 10:00.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pre TDH:n ajajat lienevät tuvan kohdalla lähempänä klo 11:a. Yritän tähdätä tähän.

----------


## Viineri

Onko huomenna ajureita Tuvalla 10:00 ?
Vai yhytetäänkö Antero siten, että Tuvalta lähtö jo 9:00 ?

----------


## Antero

> Onko huomenna ajureita Tuvalla 10:00 ?
> Vai yhytetäänkö Antero siten, että Tuvalta lähtö jo 9:00 ?



Juu Velon parkkikselta lähtevä porukka voisi tosiaan ajaa siten, että matka jatkuu Tuvalta klo 9. Hyvä!

----------


## StePe

Toivottavasti ei ole kovin vesiliukoisia kavereita lähdössä velolta, kun on edelleen tuota vettä luvassa huomiseksi. :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tuon Forecan tuoreimman sääennusteen perusteella taidan ajaa tänään iltalenkin ja keskittyä huomenna huoltohommiin.

----------


## Viineri

9:00 lähtö siis Tuvalta, reittinä TdH, itse tulen matkalta mukaan.

----------


## StePe

Otin varaslähdön ja ajoin TdH-reitin jo näin yöllä. Wilma oli helpompi kiinnittää CC-hyrrään, joten ajoin lenkin sitten tällä kertaa sillä. Velskolantiellä tällä hetkellä Vittorian Evo XN onkin aivan sopiva rengas varsinkin Takkulan puoleisessa päässä.

Loppumatkasta Koskelantiellä ohi ajanut taksikuski kehui poikkeuksellista näkyvyyttä. On kuulemma harvinainen näky pyöräilijä, joka näkyy pimeässä.

----------


## Viineri

Toi on ns. Extremeä. Mä lähen tästä kohta kastumaan  :Irvistys:

----------


## Heikki

Onkos kukaan lähdössä sunnuntaina *päiväsaikaan*  :Vink:  ajamaan TdH reittiä? Saattaa olla tarjolla etupäässä poutasäätä.

----------


## StePe

Antero taisi vihjailla "Hepon yhteislenkit"-säikeessä, että Bembölestä olisi myös huomenna klo 10 lähdössä porukkaa TdH-lenkille. Taidan suunnata sinne minäkin.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 3hlö:n gruppetolla ajamassa erittäin mukailtua TdH lenkkiä, minulle tuli matkaa 116km, keskarilla 33,5.  Ekat 2h keli oli ohan hyvä, mutta loppu 1½h vähän kosteahkoa  :Irvistys: 

Huomenna klo:13:00 rippibileet naapurissa, joten Tupalenkki jää väliin. Täytyy jossain välissä käydä pari tuntia ajamassa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kosteahkoa oli juu. Kiva oli silti ajaa kun tiet oli harvinaisen puhtaita kurasta ja roskasta. Varmaan torstain rankkasateiden ansiota.

Huomenna iikoon lenkille. 
Sen jälkeen onkin kolme lepopäivää työmatkan merkeissä.

----------


## mantis

Onkohan lauantaina lenkillelähtijöitä bembölestä klo 10? Vois tulla pitkästä aikaan huristelemaan.

----------


## Antero

> Onkohan lauantaina lenkillelähtijöitä bembölestä klo 10? Vois tulla pitkästä aikaan huristelemaan.



Juu tarkoitus olisi huomenna ajaa "tasasta" 30+ km/h muutama tunti tai jos HePon vakiolenkkiporukkaa (joka on siis ajamassa ilmeisesti huomenna TdH-lenkin), saa houkuteltua Tuvalle jo kymmeneksi, niin sitten voisi isommalla porukalla ajaa sen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kannatetaan.

----------


## mantis

Kuullostaa hyvältä. Oli muuten tänään jo pirun koleaa polkea kesätamineissa. Huomenna otan kyllä irtohihat ja lahkeet mukaan.

----------


## StePe

Huomenna jää tupalenkki väliin, mutta sunnuntaina voin ajaa TdH-lenkin, jos muita kiinnostuneita löytyy.

Ensi viikon lauantaina voisi vielä ajaa TdH-reitin tarkistusmielessä läpi, jos silloin sattuu olemaan vielä kuivaa.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

> Ensi viikon lauantaina voisi vielä ajaa TdH-reitin tarkistusmielessä läpi, jos silloin sattuu olemaan vielä kuivaa.



Harja mukaan!  :Vink: 

Kai se on jonkun ajettava se tapahtuma-aamuna autolla ympäri ja lakaista samalla pahimmat mutkat. Pitää laittaa muistilistalle.

----------


## Antero

Tuvalla oltiin kympiltä käsi lipassa, mutta kovin oli hiljasta. Taisi olla vakioporukka Ylöjärven mettissä Tampereen kupeessa...
Yksi muukin ilmaantui ja ajettiin länteen päin (Siuntio) ja takas Tuvalle. Kilsoja 82 ja keskari 28 km/h, niin kuin oli tarkoituskin. 

Käytiin muuten Mikkelän Essolla pyörähtämässä 10 jälkeen. Ahaa, sieltä porukka lähteekin jo 9:30, ilmankos oli vähän hiljasempaa...

----------


## StePe

Klo 10:02 olin Vantaankoskella (perinteisestihän on la Bemböle ja su Vantaankoski), mutta ei sielläkään ketään näkynyt. Ajoin sitten suurin piirtein sen lenkin, joka oli tarkoitus ajaa eilen (eilen kalusto päätti keskeyttää matkanteon Klaukkalassa).
Matkaa 230 km ja risat ja vauhtia vähän enemmän kuin tuolla teidän Siuntion kierroksella.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mä puolestani lähdin Mikkelästä liikkeelle klo 9:31. Muita ei ollut ilmestynyt paikalle. Ajoin rauhallista vauhtia Vihdin kautta Moksiin ja Lepsämään, kun jätin sen Moksin sakkolenkin eilen ajamatta.

Aamulla oli aika epävarma olo miten jaksaa eilisen jälkeen ajaa, mutta sitkuttelin kuitenkin tuollaisen neljän tunnin lenkin kylmässä ja tuulisessa syyskelissä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jahas, kukaan ei ole vielä ehtinyt speksata, joten: tuvalta lähtö tasan klo 10:10, matkaa 200 km uuttamaata tampaten, keskari 28.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Jahas, kukaan ei ole vielä ehtinyt speksata, joten: tuvalta lähtö tasan klo 10:10, matkaa 200 km uuttamaata tampaten, keskari 28.



Olipa hieno lenkki! Kiitoksia Jari, Jan ja Teemu - olen pahoillani että roikkuin perässä koko ajan, tavoitteena oli pysyä joukossa, onnistui paitsi kertaa tai kahta  :Sarkastinen:  Kilometriä tuli vähemmän, joka oli minulle varsin hyvä kun ehdin myös kotiasioihin, mutta keskarina 31.0 km/h GPSin mukaan.

Ainoat kuvat jaksoin tehdä kun rengas rikkoi (muina aikoina pystyin vain hengittämään  :Leveä hymy: ):

 
Ja reitti (kuvana):

----------


## Heikki

Ja minä kun olin päivällä bongaavinani Jarin tulossa Ikkalasta Karkkilan suuntaan noin klo 14 aikoihin? Taisi olla sittenkin joku muu? Itse olin liikkeellä autolla  :Nolous:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, kyllä se mä varmaan olin. Jaettiin Lohjalla kahvitauon jälkeen porukka kahtia, eli minä jatkoin vielä pois päin kotoa kun olin suunnitellut pitempää lenkkiä. 200 km ja 7 tuntia tuli täyteen.

Vähän erikoinen juttu muuten tuo rengasrikko. En ole ennen saanut snakebiteä maantierenkaaseen. Aamulla laitoin renkaaseen painetta 7.5 baaria. Ehkä olisi pitänyt laittaa 8 kun aamupaino oli kolme kiloa enemmän kuin viime lenkillä. Konstantin epäili että ehkä renkaassa on toinenkin reikä joka on ensin tyhjentänyt rengasta. Pelkäsin että rengas menee uudestaan kun en löytänyt piikkiä tai sirua ulkorenkaasta. No, kotona etsin toista reikää mutta ei löytynyt. Maalarinteippi muuten peitti hyvin latex-renkaan ison reiän, kun etsiskelin sitä pienempää reikää.

----------


## Reimari

Mites muuten Epsoon maasturimiehet? Olen nyt asunut Espoon Keskuspuiston laitamilla kuukauden ja tutustunut pari kertaa omatoimisesti lähialueen maastoreitteihin, mutta onko kellään tietoa Espoon maastoajoporukoista? Omilla lenkeilläni on vastaan tullut muutama yksittäinen maasturikuski, mutta ollaan vaan moikattu ohimennen. 

Olis kiva joskus mennä jonkun pitempään alueella vaikuttaneen mukaan tutustumaan minulle uusiin reitteihin... :Hymy: ...vaikka löytäähän noita tietty itsekin renkaanjälkiä seuraamalla.

----------


## TuomasA

MTBCF ry:n porukkaa ajelee Espoossa silloin tällöin. 

Tälläkin palstalla voisi tietty organisoida porukkalenkkiä keskuspuiston poluille. Saattaa löytyä uutta ajettavaa ja porukassa on aina mukavampi touhuta. Kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Nappulakenka

> MTBCF ry:n porukkaa ajelee Espoossa silloin tällöin. 
> 
> Tälläkin palstalla voisi tietty organisoida porukkalenkkiä keskuspuiston poluille. Saattaa löytyä uutta ajettavaa ja porukassa on aina mukavampi touhuta. Kiinnostuneita?



Mä olisin ainakin kiinnostunut. Muutenkin vasta tänä kesänä olen alkanut ajamaan metsässä satunnaisesti, joten kaikki vinkit ajotaidoista jne otan mieluusti vastaan  :Hymy:  eli aloittelija olen vielä metsän puolella, mutta innokkaana mukana

----------


## Reimari

> MTBCF ry:n porukkaa ajelee Espoossa silloin tällöin. 
> 
> Tälläkin palstalla voisi tietty organisoida porukkalenkkiä keskuspuiston poluille. Saattaa löytyä uutta ajettavaa ja porukassa on aina mukavampi touhuta. Kiinnostuneita?



_o/ Hep! Mieluummin epävirallisen pikkuporukan kesken kuin maastopyöräseuran. Olin itseasiassa jokunen vuosi takaperin MTBCF:n jäsenkin (ajelinkohan yhteensä noin 10 kertaa klubikruisingissä ja yhdet viikkoajot päälle; kahden kesän aikana siis). Ihan kiva porukka, muttei ehkä mun juttu toi seuraan kuuluminen.

Omakin ajokaveriporukka kyllä löytyy, mutta eri aikataulut/asuinpaikat antavat melko huonosti periksi yhteislenkeille (vaikka oltiinhan me just Saariselällä ajelemassa 4 päivää).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vähän kostealta näyttää mutta eiköhän sinne sekaan mahdu. Eli huomenna tuvalta kymmeneltä maantielenkille. Mulle näin vuosin "kaikki käy" matkan ja vauhdin suhteen, paitsi jos kastuu, niin vauhtia on laitettava lisää että pysyy lämpimänä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Reittiehdotuksia:
Karkkila, Marttila, Sammatti, Karjalohja, Mustio: 204 km
Karkkila, Marttila, Sammatti, Lohja: 177 km
Karkkila, Marttila, Pusula, Vihti: 148 km

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Paikalle saapuneen yksimielisellä päätöksellä valittiin tuo eka reittivaihtoehto.

Siirtymineen kilometrejä tuli 226 ja keskari 28.9.

Ensin oli ajoittain heikkoja sadekuuroja mutta iltapäivällä sää muuttui täydelliseksi. Sään kuivuessa ketjut kuivuivat myös ja piti käydä Karjalohjan Nesteeltä ostamassa ketjuöljyä kun ei kestänyt kuunnella sitä kitinää.

----------


## StePe

Aamulla juuri, kun piti lähteä kohti Bemböleä, reipas sadekuuro pääsi muuttamaan suunnitelmia. Hetken mielijohteesta lähdinkin lenkille CC-hyrrällä, kun siinä sattuivat olemaan lokasuojatkin paikallaan. Matkaa kertyi vain 160 km, mutta aikaa kyllä meni reilun 2-satasen verran (muutama soratiepätkä ei ainakaan nostanut keskinopeutta). Lähtiessä varauduin sadekeliin, mutta alkumatkan sadekuurojen jälkeen keli muuttui lähes kesäiseksi. 

Oli aamulla jotenkin tukkoinen olo ja olisi Jarin mukana roikkuminen todennäköisesti ollut turhan rankkaa. CC-lenkin jälkeen oli pakko käydä maantiepyörällä tehomittarin kanssa kokeilemassa, että normaalitehot/-vauhti löytyvät - pakko todeta, että yli 30 mm CC-renkailla pistosuojan kanssa ei pyörä vaan liiku maantiekiekkojen tapaan.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Tänään 18.10 Bembölen kahvituvalle klo 10 ilmestyi vain yksi ajaja. Odottelin viime hetkeen, eli 10:10 asti, että kovassa luoteistuulessa pääsen ilmaiseksi toisten peesiin. Suunnitelmani ei toteutunut, kovaa motivaatiota ei löytynyt, jäin polkemaan "coasting kahvilasta kahvilaan" tyylillä 70km Nuuksion ympäri. No ainakin takamatkalla Ojakkalasta Espoonlahteen kiihdytin myötätuulessa 30+ km/h, juuri kuin olisin ryhmän keskellä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sorry, taidettiin tehdä sulle vähän jekkua. Ehdotin tuossa "Prologin maantielenkit" -ketjussa, että yhdistetään meidän, Prologin ja HePon porukat ja lähdetäänkin Maunulasta. No, eipä Maunulaankaan sitten tullut ainuttakaan Prologilaista tai HePolaista. Kolme Espoolaista ja yksi ulkomaanvahvistus kuitenkin saapui paikalle. 

Ajettiin Hyrylän kautta Haimooseen ja Selkiin, josta jatkoin kotiin ja kaksi muuta jatkoi vielä Ojakkalaan päin. Ulkomaanvahvistus oli jo kääntynyt aikaisemmin takaisin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Oliko tänään kukaan ajamassa? Näkyi olevan aikas hieno keli. Minulta jäi tänään (ja koko viikkona) pyöräily väliin, mutta huomenna on tarkoitus ajaa kelistä riippumatta.

----------


## Antero

> Oliko tänään kukaan ajamassa? Näkyi olevan aikas hieno keli. Minulta jäi tänään (ja koko viikkona) pyöräily väliin, mutta huomenna on tarkoitus ajaa kelistä riippumatta.



Käytiin kahteen mieheen Porvoossa kahvilla.  Menomatka +40 km/h tulomatka +20 km/h. Sanoisinko, että jonkin verran oli tuulta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sunnuntaina klo 9:30 alkaa taas peruskuntokauden Iikoon yhteislenkit Mikkelän Essolta. Lenkeillä ajetaan maastureilla tai cyclocrossareilla Uudenmaan pikkuteitä. Joka kerta ajetaan eri reittejä. Yleensä lähdetään ensin vastatuuleen, jotta paluumatka on myötätuuleen. Talvilenkeillä kolutaan hauskoja päällystämättömiä pikkuteitä, joita ei tule kesälenkeillä ajettua. Välillä saatetaan poiketa autoteiden ulkopuolelle, esimerkiksi Nuuksion ulkoilureiteille tai tilanteen salliessa jopa jääteille. Lenkille ovat tervetulleita myös seuraan kuulumattomat.

Lenkit ajetaan tasavauhtisena PK:na, mutta koska kyseessä on yhteislenkki, niin PK-alue ei välttämättä toteudu kaikilla kuskeilla. Elitemieskuskeilla syke on PK:n alarajalla, ikureilla PK:n ylärajalla ja naisilla ja nuorilla syke saattaa mennä välillä VK:n puolelle. Aloittelijoilla syke saattaa hipoa MK-aluetta ainakin kun maasto on pehmeää tai epätasaista.

Elitekuskeille suositellaan mahdollisimman raskasta ajokalustoa, eli maastopyörää leveillä nastarenkailla ja vieläpä matalilla rengaspaineilla. Nuorille ja naisille suositellaan taas mahdollisimman kevyttä ajokalustoa kuten cyclocrossaria kapeilla hyvin rullaavilla renkailla ja kevyellä nastoituksella. Toisaalta tällaisella pelillä pahassa maastossa ajo vaatii hyvää tekniikkaa, mutta ainakin Laura L pysyi hyvin porukassa mukana tällaisella kalustolla viime vuonna. Valtaosa ajosta on kuitenkin tasaista ja hyvin rullaavaa tietä.

Varusteina kaikilla pitää olla kypärä, kaksi varasisärengasta ja renkaanvaihtovälineet. Pyörässä on syytä olla takalokari (takalokarittomat ajavat porukan viimeisinä). Talvella on hyvä olla nastarenkaat, jotta liukkaalla ajosta ei tule jäykkää jännittämistä. 

Talvilenkeillä peesin tuoma hyöty on selvästi vähäisempi kuin kesäkelillä maantiepyörillä, vastatuuliosuuksia lukuunottamatta. Lenkin vetäjien pitää ottaa tämä huomioon. Siispä epätasaisella ja pehmeällä alustalla vetäjien täytyy pitää tehot kurissa, jotta nuorilla ja naisilla sykkeet ei nouse punaiselle alueelle.

Lähtö on tasan kello 9:30. Korkeintaan pari minuuttia saattaa lähtö myöhästyä. 

Lenkkien kesto on aina vähintään 3 tuntia, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että heti lenkin alusta alkaen pitää nauttia hiilihydraattia 50-70 g tunnissa, jotta lenkin lopussa ei tule seinä vastaan. Sipannutta ei kuitenkaan jätetä, ellei hän itse sitä vaadi. Sen sijaan tarjotaan tuplapeesiä ja työntöapua. Hätätapauksessa pidetään kahvitauko.

Lenkin aikana ei normaalisti pysähdytä kahvitauolle. Jossain neljän tunnin kohdalla pysähdytään juomapullojen täyttötauolle. Rengasrikon sattuessa kaveri voi jäädä auttamaan renkaanvaihdossa, mutta muu porukka ajaa viisi minuuttia eteenpäin ja palaa takaisin hakemaan korjausta tehneet mukaan. 

Lenkit ajetaan tasavauhtisina, ja porukka pidetään kasassa. Alkukaudesta ei ajeta edes kunnanrajakirejä. Jos tasainen PK alkaa puuduttaa, niin sykkeen kohottamiseksi on suositeltavaa ottaa heikompikuntoisin työntöön ylämäessä. Jos mukana on ajureita, jotka haluavat ajaa lyhyemmän lenkin (esmes eivät halua ajaa 7 tuntia VK:ta), niin vetäjät pyrkivät suunnittelemaan reitin niin, että jossain kohdassa löytyy sopiva paluureitti lyhyemmän lenkin ajajille.

Lenkkien pakkasraja on henkilökohtainen. Käytännössä pakkasrajana on noin -10 astetta. Pakkasilla lämmitellään tarvittaessa välillä hetkeksi jalkautumalla. Pahimmillakin lumipyrykeleillä pyritään lähtemään lenkeille. Tällöin yritetään löytää ajokelpoisia aurattuja teitä. Turvallisuussyistä pyrykelillä pitää pyörässä olla takavalo. 

Muutaman kerran talvessa sunnuntaiksi osuu ihanneolosuhteet, jolloin pakkasta on pari astetta, aurinko paistaa, ja tien pinnassa on tiukkaan painunut valkoinen lumikerros. Tällaisella kelillä on lähes pakko ajaa seiskatuntinen aamuhämärästä iltahämärään katsellen kuinka aurinko kiertää lenkin aikana taivaanrantaa.

----------


## Antero

Mahtavassa säässä ja mukavan vaihtelevissa maisemissa pk:ta 5 ja 1/2 tuntia neljän kuskin voimin. Itsellä kalustona maasturi ja semikorkeilla rengaspaineilla pysyi sykkeetkin pk-alueella. Tosiaankin kuten Jari tuossa kirjoittikin matka/aika kuluu mukavasti kun reitti meni reiteillä missä maantie/maastofillarilla ei tule kesäaikaan ajettua. 

Jarin pedaalin sippaamisen lisäksi kalustorikoksi kirjattakoon, että pois lähtiessä peruutin autolla irtiolleen eturenkaani päällle parkkiksella. :Leveä hymy:  
(ei onneksi hajonnut kuin pikalinkku. Kai.)

----------


## Annsu

[quote=Jari Kulmala;1018966]Sunnuntaina klo 9:30 alkaa taas peruskuntokauden Iikoon yhteislenkit Mikkelän Essolta. Lenkeillä ajetaan maastureilla tai cyclocrossareilla Uudenmaan pikkuteitä. 

...asianmukaisilla renkailla, tulen joku kerta mukaan, kun laittoi Jari noin kutsuvan viestin. Kuulostaa tosi hyvältä - kun tuo talvikausi on tosi pitkä odottaa taas kunnon lenkkejä - sisätreenit treinerillä kun eivät vastaa täysin todellisuutta ja raitista ilmaa kyllä kaipaa!!! Toivottavasti lupaus työntö- ja peesiavusta pitää  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas lenkille Mikkelästä klo 9:30.

----------


## Antero

> Huomenna taas lenkille Mikkelästä klo 9:30.



Juu tulossa ollaan.

----------


## jama

> _o/ Hep! Mieluummin epävirallisen pikkuporukan kesken kuin maastopyöräseuran. Olin itseasiassa jokunen vuosi takaperin MTBCF:n jäsenkin (ajelinkohan yhteensä noin 10 kertaa klubikruisingissä ja yhdet viikkoajot päälle; kahden kesän aikana siis). Ihan kiva porukka, muttei ehkä mun juttu toi seuraan kuuluminen.



Porukassa meno olisi hyvä ajatus ja ehdotankin epävirallista ja rapakuntoista xc-menoa, mitä kerkiäisi hyvinkin ajeleen viikonloppuisin. Lähtöpaikka voisi olla Kunikaantien lukio. Lukiolta löytyy myös punttis ja uimahalli jota voisi vaihtoehtoisesti hyödyntää lenkin korvikkeena. Punttis maksaa 5e. uimaan jotain 4e? 

YV tai jamahome1 ät hotmail.com

----------


## Antero

> Juu tulossa ollaan.



 
Hyvää peekoota vaihtelevissa maisemissa. 
Sopivat ajovarusteet näille keleille on meikäläisellä kyllä vielä hakusessa, sillä niin kädet kuin jalkaterät rupesi jäätymään. Kosteus tuli hanskoista läpi vaikka kuinka piti olla vedenpitävät.

Jos joku pohtii näin talvikaudella sunnuntaipäivilleen tekemistä, niin suosittelen kyllä saapumaan 9.30 Mikkelän Essolle Espooseen. (Tarkemmat speksit Jarin viestissä aiemmin).

----------


## StePe

Olin eilen tulossa Essolle, mutta ilmeisesti myöhästyin sen merkitsevän 2 min lähdöstä (ainakin Garminin satelliittiaika näytti 9:32 Esson risteyksessä). On niin aikainen tuo lähtö, ettei vanha näköjään ennätä mukaan (toisaalta ei harmita yhtään, kun tuli Garminin ideoimana varsin mielenkiintoinen reitti ajettua - porukalla ei tuollaisia viitsi lähteä kokeilemaan).

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> tuli Garminin ideoimana varsin mielenkiintoinen reitti ajettua - porukalla ei tuollaisia viitsi lähteä kokeilemaan



Onkos tallennettu (vai onko kopiosuojattu  :Leveä hymy: )?

----------


## StePe

> Onkos tallennettu (vai onko kopiosuojattu )?



Kyllähän kaikki tulee tallennettua, mutta eihän kaikkea kannata julkaista - pitää yksityiselämääkin suojella  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tuosta löytyy viimeisen parin viikonlopun reitit. Esim. viime sunnuntaina tuo Veikkola-Ojakkala-väli ei ole aivan se tavallinen - tosin Ojakkala-Haimoo taitaa olla vieläkin eksoottisempi (Garminin kartalla mentiin kuitenkin ajokelpoista tietä pitkin, vaikka sitä ei maastossa huomannutkaan).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Varsin hauska 6,5 -tuntinen ajettiin tänäänkin (lämpötila +5, tuuli luoteesta 2 m/s, pilvistä ja lopussa sadetta).

Liikkeeelle lähdettiin seitsemän ajajan voimin. Täysmatkan ajoi viisi kuskia.

Ensin ajettiin hakemaan viime viikolla metsätien varteen korjaustauolla unohtamani ajolasit. Ihmeen hyvin Pasi muistaa noi maastokohdat. Sitten jatkettiin ajelemaan Porkkalanniemen pikkuteitä. Kilometrejä tuli siirtymineen 135, vaikkei tuon kauempana käyty.

Ketjujen kanssa oli ongelmia kahdellakin kuskilla. Onneksi Konstantinilla oli ketjutyökalu mukana, eikä kenenkään tarvinnut keskeyttää lenkkiä.

----------


## Antero

> Varsin hauska 6,5 -tuntinen ajettiin tänäänkin (lämpötila +5, tuuli luoteesta 2 m/s, pilvistä ja lopussa sadetta).
> 
> Liikkeeelle lähdettiin seitsemän ajajan voimin. Täysmatkan ajoi neljä kuskia.
> 
> Ensin ajettiin hakemaan viime viikolla metsätien varteen korjaustauolla unohtamani ajolasit. Ihmeen hyvin Pasi muistaa noi maastokohdat. Sitten jatkettiin ajelemaan Porkkalanniemen pikkuteitä. Kilometrejä tuli siirtymineen 135, vaikkei tuon kauempana käyty.
> 
> Ketjujen kanssa oli ongelmia kahdellakin kuskilla. Onneksi Konstantinilla oli ketjutyökalu mukana, eikä kenenkään tarvinnut keskeyttää lenkkiä.



Tänään ei päässyt mukaan, mutta ensi sunnuntaina taas messissä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Todella kiva reissu, kiitoksia Pasille kaikista noista pikkuteistä, ja hatunnosto niille jotka ajoivat nastarenkailla!  :No huh!: 





> Ketjujen kanssa oli ongelmia kahdellakin kuskilla.



Toiselle (eli minulle) sattui omituinen ketjujuttu, rinnakkaiset linkit taittuivat, minkä seurauksena ketju hyppäsi pois rattaalta heti kun osui tällä paikalla. Ei aavistustakaan mistä syystä näin voi käydä.

----------


## MRa

> Kyllähän kaikki tulee tallennettua, mutta eihän kaikkea kannata julkaista - pitää yksityiselämääkin suojella 
> Tuosta löytyy viimeisen parin viikonlopun reitit. Esim. viime sunnuntaina tuo Veikkola-Ojakkala-väli ei ole aivan se tavallinen - tosin Ojakkala-Haimoo taitaa olla vieläkin eksoottisempi (Garminin kartalla mentiin kuitenkin ajokelpoista tietä pitkin, vaikka sitä ei maastossa huomannutkaan).



Mielenkiintoisia reittejä joita voi olla vaikea löytää ilman GPS:ää... Osa reiteistä näyttää kulkevan metsiä pitkin, onko tosiaan näin vai puuttuuko Googlen pohjasta pienimmät väylät?  Kyselen lähinnä jos vaikka itsekin eksyisi vastaaville reiteille ilman Garmin:ia vain Nokian GPS mukana niin tietäisi mitä etsiä.

----------


## StePe

> Osa reiteistä näyttää kulkevan metsiä pitkin, onko tosiaan näin vai puuttuuko Googlen pohjasta pienimmät väylät?



Yleisesti Googlen kartalta puuttuvat pienimmät piha- ja metsätiet ja Garminin kartalta taas löytyy sellaisia teitä, joita voisi paremminkin kutsua poluiksi (ja jopa "kinttu"-sellaisiksi).
Garminin kartalle on esim. Haimoon tuntumassa piirretty tie Arkkilantien ja Lepomäentien välille, mutta maastossa tuolla välillä useamman sadan metrin risukko (tietä on kuitenkin enemmän kuin Googlen kartta näyttää).
Yllättävää kyllä Googlen kartallekin merkitty pätkä Siippoossa Savimäentien ja Viereläntien välillä on paremminkin peltoa kuin tietä (eikä ainakaan syyssateiden aikana ole ajokerlpoinen).
Hyvin lähellä Garminin kartan näkymää on esim. Fonectan karttapalvelu (http://www.02.fi/kartta-haku/FI/0340...i/Taka-Siippoo)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Näyttää siltä että huomenna pääsee harrastamaan talvipyöräilyä.

----------


## Antero

> Näyttää siltä että huomenna pääsee harrastamaan talvipyöräilyä.



Juu täytyy koittaa jos noissa isommissa Bilteman neopreenikengänsuojushässäköissä pysyisi jalat vähän lämpimimpänä.

----------


## Antero

Tässä linkki tänään ajettuun reittiin. Jostain syystä tuo myLOGGER on lopettanut tallennuksen n. 15 km ennen loppua. Ohjeen mukaan kapasiteettia pitäisi olla 10 tuntia 6 sekunnin tallennusvälillä?!? Kannattaa zoomata karttaa pienemmäksi (tarkemmaksi) ja painaa Playta, niin sitten se pallukka seurailee tarkemmin ajettua reittiä.

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/showperformance.jsp?performanceid=389521335

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jeps, aika vinkee sovellus traxmeetillä.

Viime sunnuntain lenkille uskaltautui peräti yhdeksän kuskia uhmaamaan sääennustetta. Lumen tulo alkoikin sitten mukavasti vasta lenkin loppupuolella ja päästiin ajamaan kotiin sivumyötäisessä lumipyryssä.

Huomenna hookaksoo näyttäis tulevan vähän eri olomuodossa. Eli märkäpuvussa ajoa tiedossa.

Hellu sais pikku hiljaa muuten lopettaa ketjujen lyhentelyn kesken lenkin. Muuten on lopputalvesta ajettava välityksellä 22/11  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antero

Tässä tämän päivä kruisailua. Kohdassa 1 h 21 minuuttia meinasi hommat loppu kokonaan, sillä ajoin kehä III pyörätieltä piston pellon keskellä menevälle tielle. Se päättyi jonkun muuntamon tai vastaavan pihaan. Missään ei ketään eikä mitään jälkiäkään, matkaa joku 500 m ja puomi vielä tien alussa. Ajattelin kiertää rakennuksen ja ajella takaisin, kun TADAA takana oli sprayjarityyppi touhuissaan. Meikällä musiikit korvilla, niin voin kertoa että piikkasen säikähdin :Leveä hymy: 


http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=406234155

Huomenna 9.30 Mikkelän Essolta. Lukekaahan Jarin lenkkkikuvausta aiemmista viesteistä ja tulkaa muutkin!

----------


## mantis

Tuli tänään vedettyä soolona semmonen 100km parin kuukauden taon jälkeen. Hitto että oli kamalaa, jalat ei toiminu ollenkaan ja loppulenkistä oli aika hutera olo. Tarvii varmaan alkaa käydä taas porukkalenkeillä että saapi tuota peesiapua  :Hymy: 

Olikos tuo mikkelelän esson lähtö ainoa tähän aikaan vuodesta?

----------


## Antero

> Tuli tänään vedettyä soolona semmonen 100km parin kuukauden taon jälkeen. Hitto että oli kamalaa, jalat ei toiminu ollenkaan ja loppulenkistä oli aika hutera olo. Tarvii varmaan alkaa käydä taas porukkalenkeillä että saapi tuota peesiapua 
> 
> Olikos tuo mikkelelän esson lähtö ainoa tähän aikaan vuodesta?



CCH:n ns. ei tasavauhtiset cc/maastopyöräkalustolla tehtävät lenkit starttaa joka la ja su klo 10 Paloheinän Majalta, joten senkin tyyppistä tarjontaa löytyy.

Esson lenkit taas ovat taas vastaavasti pitkäkestoista tasakuormitteista ja sellaista ne myös käytännössäkin ovat. Tule ihmeessä jos talvikauden pk maistuu. Kannattaa muuten olla ajoissa.

----------


## Antero

Ohessa päivän pyöritykset:

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=408061869

Kun tuli puheeksi, niin piti kokeilla paljonko ne ajovaatteet sateisen lenkin jälkeen painaa ja vaaka näytti 7 kiloa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kylläpä tosiaan tuli Anteron päiväksi sateinen keli. Ja kurakin lensi. Kotona menin pyörän kanssa yhdessä pesulle (tällä kertaa ulkona, siis pyörälle pikapesu ja ajovaatteille esipesu).

Perinteisesti IK:n yhteislenkkiä on ajettu myös pyhäpäivisin, eli lauantaina itsenäisyyspäivänä ajetaan taas (sama lähtöpaikka ja -aika).

----------


## Antero

> Perinteisesti IK:n yhteislenkkiä on ajettu myös pyhäpäivisin, eli lauantaina itsenäisyyspäivänä ajetaan taas (sama lähtöpaikka ja -aika).



Täytyy mennä testaamaan uusia Schwalben Ice Spikereita tuonne Puijolle viikonlopuksi, joten ei pääse maakuntakierroksille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Itsenäisyyspäivän yhteislenkki tuli ajettua kuuden ajurin voimin. Sateiden ja pakkasten jäljiltä Nuuksion metsätiet ja latupohjat olivat mainiossa kunnossa. Rankkoja nuo Nuuksion polut ovat kuitenkin aina. Vaikka keskinopeus oli viime sunnuntaista 1 km/h matalampi, niin keskisyke oli 6 pykälää korkeampi.

Huomenna ajetaan taas. Tervetuloa mukaan tutut ja vieraat. Huomenna ajetaan ihan palauttavaa lenkkiä, kun enimmät menohalut tuli tänään annettua Nuuksion metsissä. Eli heikompikuntoisetkin pärjäävät mukana. (No joo, palauttavakin lenkki voi kyllä lipsahtaa kuusituntiseksi kun luvassa on aivan mainiota ajokeliä  :Kieli pitkällä: ).

Lenkin speksiä postauksessa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showpost.php?p=1018966&postcount=497. Selviytymisohjeita Iikoolaisessa (IK:n jäsenlehti) numero 1/2008.

----------


## Heikki

Pari heikompikuntoista laisti metsässä rymyämiset ja ajeli sivistyneesti pitkin asfaltoituja reittejä Kylmälän - Siuntion - Pikkalan lenkin. Neljä tuntia siihenkin nykykunnossa meni.

Kaverille tiedoksi, että puheena ollut eilinen TV-ohjelma tuli FST5:ltä klo 22.30 "Dok: Porkkala takaisin". Valitettavasti sitä ei ainakaan vielä ole Areenalla toistettavista.

Epäselväksi oli myös jäänyt viime Vappupäivän lenkin reitti. Tässä Google piirros:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sadd...,1.267548&z=10

----------


## StePe

On se Esson lähtö vaan niin aikaisin, ettei ennätä millään mukaan. Kävin sitten tälläkin kertaa soolona reilun 9 h ajan kirjaimellisesti rypemässä. Sopivissa olosuhteissa näköjään mm. takahaarukan putkien päälle saa kerättyä uskomattoman massiiviset rakennelmat mutaa (riittävästi märkää materiaalia maassa ja ilmassa lämpötila pakkasen puolella).
Ennättäisiköhän sitä huomenna kuitenkin mukaan palauttavalle lenkille? Ainakin tuota ajopeliä pitää vähän siivota.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Suoritin sunnuntailenkin yhden hengen voimalla, kun en tavoittanut muita Esson edessä klo 9:20--9:40. Taas ei löytynyt hengenvoimaa (ei lihasvoimaakaan  :Leveä hymy: ) ajaa IK-32 vauhdilla, kiertelin Nuuksion metsätiet ja ratsastuspolut. Jälkimmäisiä en suosittele, koska ne ovat paikoin todella mutaisia; jos ei auton itsepalvelupesu Espoonlahdessa, minua ei päästettäisi kotiin  :Hymy:  Ajoaikaa kiertyi vaatimaton 4 tuntia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hetkinen...
etkös meitä sitten huomannut? Me oltiin tosin rakennuksen toisella puolella.
Minä saavuin Essolle klo 9:28.
Kolme ajajaa lähti Essolta klo 9:31 ja kaksi tuli vielä melkein myöhässä vauhdissa mukaan. Yksi pommiin nukkunut otettiin kyytiin vielä Jorvaksen jälkeen.
Kolme ajajaa ajoi seiskatuntisen ja kolme lyhyemmän lenkin.

----------


## StePe

Garminin satelliittiajan mukaan lähdettiin Esson kohdalta kadun varresta liikkeelle 9:31:28 (onneksi lähtö oli vähän myöhässä, niin ennätti tällä kertaa mukaan). Kotipihasta kotipihaan aikaa kului 6 h 52 min. Loppuvaiheessa alkoi jostakin syystä vähän vaivata energiapula - olisikohan eilisellä lenkillä ollut jotakin vaikutusta? 
Täältä löytyvät mm. tämänkin päivän koukerot.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> etkös meitä sitten huomannut? Me oltiin tosin rakennuksen toisella puolella.



En huomannut, seisoin sisäänkäynnin vieressä. Ei mitään, toivottavasti ei ollut viimeinen talvilenkki  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Viineri

Olet Pertti näköjään löytänyt tuo oivan reitin Salmista Ojakkalaan, meinasin La mennä siitä, mutta totesin 50m jälkeen sen turhan märäksi ja heitin ympäri.

Minä ajoin pitkästä aikaa reilu 2h lenkin, Sunnuntaina kävin hiihtämässä, täytyy yrittää treenata, että pysyn mukana treeneissä.

t:hannu

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hyvä kuulla että Hannukin on taas tolpillaan.

Tulikos tänään kellekään kilometrejä tai tunteja alle?
Minä ehdin vain lyhyesti illalla ulkoiluttamaan pyörääni.
Mutta huomenna on taas pitkän yhteislenkin vuoro.

----------


## Antero

Taitaa tulla huommiseksi samanlainen sää kuin on tänään... Nooh, eipä ole tiet ainakaan jäästä liukkaita :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Minulta jää huominen Mikkelän yhteislenkki väliin, mutta ainakin Pasi sanoi tulevansa.

Seuraavaksi sunnuntaiksi yritän päästä.

Uudenvuodenpäivänäkin ajetaan lenkkiä, mutta ajateltiin että kohtuullistetaan lähtöajaksi kello 11 (viime uudenvuoden tapaan).

----------


## Antero

Uudet ketjut poikki Esson pihaan ajettaessa ja seuraavan kerran noin kilsan päässä.  Koska homma olisi todennäköisesti jatkunut samaa rataa ja ketjua ei olisi riittänyt kovin pitkälle lenkille niin päätin luovuttaa. Ensi sunnuntai menee Rukalla ja samoin sitä seuraava.

Nyt täytyy suunnata rataskauppaan...

----------


## Antero

> Uudet ketjut poikki Esson pihaan ajettaessa ja seuraavan kerran noin kilsan päässä.  Koska homma olisi todennäköisesti jatkunut samaa rataa ja ketjua ei olisi riittänyt kovin pitkälle lenkille niin päätin luovuttaa. Ensi sunnuntai menee Rukalla ja samoin sitä seuraava.
> 
> Nyt täytyy suunnata rataskauppaan...



Dodii, kävin jatkamassa siitä mihin ketjut aamulla toisen kerran katkes ja ainakin ekat 3,5 tuntia upouusi Stronglight-CampaRecord-ShimanoXT paketti pysyi kasassa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Uudet ketjut poikki Esson pihaan ajettaessa ja seuraavan kerran noin kilsan päässä.  Koska homma olisi todennäköisesti jatkunut samaa rataa ja ketjua ei olisi riittänyt kovin pitkälle lenkille niin päätin luovuttaa.



 Voin rauhoittaa niin, että et ollut ainoa keskeyttänyt... Minulta puhkesi ulkorenkaan sivu kaukaisimmassa reitin pisteessä. Pumppasin parkan ~1:n bar:iin, ajoimme loppuosan varovaisesti, onneksi varasisäkumi ei ollut ultra-kevyt sarjasta ja kesti 1.5 senttisen halkeaman ulkorenkaalla. Yhteenveto: aina ota mukaan rahaseteleitä. Pankkikortti ei käy kaikissa tapauksissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Uudenvuodenpäivänä ajetaan lenkki Mikkelän Essolta. Lähtöaika on 11:00. Ainakin minä olen tulossa.

----------


## Antero

> Uudenvuodenpäivänä ajetaan lenkki Mikkelän Essolta. Lähtöaika on 11:00. Ainakin minä olen tulossa.



Huominen ja 4.1.200*9* sunnuntai menee täällä Rukalla.  Aika paljon citymaasturituristia idästä tuntuu olevan ja pahinta etteivät pysy aina autotiellä. Ei meinaa pyörällä ehtiä alta pois edes pyörätiellä...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Et Antero sitten joutunut kiikkumaan maan ja taivaan välillä siellä Rukalla? Tuolihissin jumiutuminen pääsi uutisiin.

Täällä etelämmässäkin on ihan talviset pakkasasteet. Järvetkin on jo sen verran jäässä että huomenna taitaa uskaltaa mennä jäälle ajamaan. Onko muita tulossa lenkille Mikkelän Essolta (EDIT: normaali lähtöaika, eli 9:30)? Sen verran kylmää on tiedossa että ei ihan normaalia 6-tuntista kannata ajaa (semmonen 3-4 tuntia riittänee). Voisi vaikka harkita ihan maastossa ajelua, jotta pysyy lämpimänä (ja muutamat myötätuulipätkät järven jäitä pitkin).

----------


## Antero

[quote=Jari Kulmala;1051339]Et Antero sitten joutunut kiikkumaan maan ja taivaan välillä siellä Rukalla? Tuolihissin jumiutuminen pääsi uutisiin.

Ei tullut mäessä käytyä ja aika vähiin jäi muutenkin hiihtämiset kun pukkasi flussan=>antibioottikuurin päälle. Tänään tosin täytyi käydä itäraja katsastamassa kun huominen menee autossa istuessa. Jokseenkin erikoinen fiilis puskea pakkasessa jotosta menemään kun kyläkeskittymän jälkeen ainoa elollinen olento oli yksi minkki joen jäällä. Upouusi mp3-soitinkin sanoi sopimuksen irti 3 km jälkeen, joten ihan rauhassa sai keskittyä vain ajamiseen...

Jotos:

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=546067957

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eipä Essolla näkynyt muita, joten en saanut itseäni parempaa lenkkiseuraa. Ajelin ensin Nuuksion latu-uria, pikkuteitä ja järven jäitä. Kun ilma vaan komistui, kävin vielä Veikkolan suunnalla tamppaamassa muutamat tiet. Aikaa kului viisi tuntia ja lenkin aikana keskilämpötila Polarin mukaan -10.

Matkan varrella tuli ylitettyä seuraavat vesistöt: Bodominjärvi, Velskolan Pitkäjärvi, Ruuhijärvi, Nuuksion Pitkäjärvi ja Särkijärvi. Täytyy suoraan sanoa, että en ole koskaan ajanut yhtä sileällä ja kovalla teräsjäällä. Tuntui että heti mennään sivuluisua, jos kääntösäde on alle 100 metriä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Onkos kaikki Espoon pyöräilijät siirtyneet hiihtämään Oittaan 0.8 km:n latua, kun heitä ei lenkillä näkynyt?  :Sarkastinen: 

Mutta asian pääsee korjaamaan heti tiistaina, eli loppiaisena ajetaan taas lenkkiä Mikkelän Essolta klo 9:30.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mutta asian pääsee korjaamaan heti tiistaina, eli loppiaisena ajetaan taas lenkkiä Mikkelän Essolta klo 9:30.



Olisi kivaa toistaa jääajoa. Jospa saisimme kokeilla esim. Hiidenvettä tai Lohjanjärveä?

Toisinpäin, kuvittelen muutama ketjussa reippaasti ajavaa pyöräilijää; jää pettää ensimmäisen alla, ja kaikki muut kaatuvat vuorotellen tämän päälle, eivät edes pysty hidastamaan  :No huh!:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Isoilla ja syvillä järvillä jää ei vielä välttämättä ole kovin vahvaa ainakaan selkävesillä.
Pilkkijöiden tietojen mukaan Lohjanjärvellä on paikkoin 15 cm:
http://www.kalastus.com/keskustelu/m...tml?1231157504

Ehkä voisi harkita ajoa Karkalin kautta Lohjansaareen. Ajoin sen joku vuosi sitten toiseen suuntaan.

Huomiseksi on luvassa melkoista tuulta (10 m/s). Lännessä päin tuulee pohjoisesta ja Espoossa lännestä, joten kannattaa ajaa lenkki vastapäivään. Eli ensin pikkuteitä mutkitellen Lohjalle ja sieltä 1070-tielle Sammatin suuntaan jolta käännytään Karkalintielle. Ja sitten jostain kohtaa jäälle ja Kaitsaari nimistä saarta sivuten Lohjansaarelle ja sieltä myötätuulessa kotiin. Seiskatuntinen tuosta taitaa väkisin syntyä mutta ajetaan rauhallisesti ainakin alku.

----------


## Antero

Essolta starttasi viisi kuskia Loppiaispyörittelyyn lähiteille. Mukavan vaihteleva lenkki ja pakkastakaan ei ollut kuin aste. Itsellä kulki poistuvasta flunssasta johtuen välillä tosi raskaasti ja näköjään keskisykekin oli 10 pykälää tavallista pk-lenkkiä ylempänä.

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=565597120

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, ei lähdetykään Lohjanjärvelle kun saatiin Pasi taas oppaaksi
Espoon, Kirkkonummen ja Vihdin pikkuteitä kurvailemaan.
Olipas hauska pätkä tuo Mäntysuontien maastojatke. Samaten
oli melkoinen yllätys kun Ojakkalan jälkeen löysi itsensä yht'äkkiä
Vihdin laskettelukeskuksen itärinteestä  :Hymy: .

----------


## Antero

Jostain syystä MyLoggerin lupaama 10 tunnin tallenuskapasiteetti ei vielä kertaakaan ole toteutunut, vaan tallennus loppuu aina ennen kuutta tuntia.  Julkiseen tutkailuun tässä siis vain ekat 6 tuntia eli noin 100 km.  Polariin tuli 8 tuntia ja 149 km, sisältäen sippaustaukoni huoltoasemalla ja sieltä Siuntio-Kuninkaantie- Hangontietä kotiin.

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=606032055

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään hyvässä ulkoilusäässä ajoi neljä vanhempaa ukkoa ja kaksi nuorempaa akkaa sellaiset 7.5 tuntia/150 km pitkin Kirkkonummen, Vihdin, Lohjan, Inkoon ja Siuntion pikkuteitä.

----------


## Antero

> Tänään hyvässä ulkoilusäässä ajoi neljä vanhempaa ukkoa ja kaksi nuorempaa akkaa sellaiset 7.5 tuntia/150 km pitkin Kirkkonummen, Vihdin, Lohjan, Inkoon ja Siuntion pikkuteitä.



Tässä taas ekat noin 6 tuntia reittikarttaa, jonka jälkeen MyLoggerin akku sippaa.

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=668222172

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tulee Mikkelän yhteislenkille aikas piiskattu ikurikuski. Eilen mut houkuteltiin pump-tunnille jota yläkropan lihakset nyt protestoivat ja jostain syystä myös takareidet. Tänään oli vuorossa vielä kaksi tuntia sulkapalloa (työpaikan kerhon kisat). Toivon että jaloista löytyy vielä jokin lihas, jolla pyörää saa liikutettua eteenpäin.

----------


## Antero

> Huomenna tulee Mikkelän yhteislenkille aikas piiskattu ikurikuski. Eilen mut houkuteltiin pump-tunnille jota yläkropan lihakset nyt protestoivat ja jostain syystä myös takareidet. Tänään oli vuorossa vielä kaksi tuntia sulkapalloa (työpaikan kerhon kisat). Toivon että jaloista löytyy vielä jokin lihas, jolla pyörää saa liikutettua eteenpäin.



Tälle näytti meno tänään Klubin lenkillä. Kilsoja vain muutama, mutta umpihankeen puhaltaessa syke sanoisinko riittävän ylhäällä :Leveä hymy:  Lumihanki kutsui myös mun polvia ja sieltä löytyi kivikin ja nyt pientä kolotusta... Klubin talvilenkit on hyvää voimatreeniä ja "hankiväännössä" tasapainokin kehittyy (kuten polvivalituksestani voi todeta :Hymy: ). OT:tä ehkä, mutta tätä topiccia lukee paljon porukkaa jotka miettii eri lenkkivaihtoehtoja talvelle ja tässä on kyllä yksi hyvä setti.

----------


## Antero

Essolta starttasi 5 kuskia ja pidemmän kaavan mukaan ajeli kolme kuskia. Stepekin pyyhälsi vastaan melkein saman tien kun Essolta lähdettiin, mutta ei tarttunut mukaan (oli ilmeisesti jo paluumatkalla "200 km aamutuimaan" lenkeiltään :Leveä hymy: )

Tällä kertaa yhteislenkki tallentui kokonaan, sillä akku sippasi vasta kotimatkalla.

http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...ceid=695318959

----------


## StePe

Tänään jouduin tyytymään muiden kiireiden vuoksi 4 h tynkälenkkiin ja siksi en lähtenyt roikkumaan ryhmän mukaan (muutenkin eilisen lenkin jälkeen oli hyvä ottaa vähän kevyemmin). Sain samalla ajettua lisää kevyttä sisäänajoa W240-parille (aika vaihtaa renkaita, kun eilen oli vaikeuksia Marathon Wintereillä päästä Velskolantien mäkiä ylös).

----------


## Rappa

[quote=Antero;1066778]Tälle näytti meno tänään Klubin lenkillä. Kilsoja vain muutama, mutta umpihankeen puhaltaessa syke sanoisinko riittävän ylhäällä :Leveä hymy:  Lumihanki kutsui myös mun polvia ja sieltä löytyi kivikin ja nyt pientä kolotusta... Klubin talvilenkit on hyvää voimatreeniä ja "hankiväännössä" tasapainokin kehittyy 

Ajaako Kaikki maastureilla, noin niinku yleensä talvella?

----------


## Antero

[quote=Grappa;1067742]



> Tälle näytti meno tänään Klubin lenkillä. Kilsoja vain muutama, mutta umpihankeen puhaltaessa syke sanoisinko riittävän ylhäällä Lumihanki kutsui myös mun polvia ja sieltä löytyi kivikin ja nyt pientä kolotusta... Klubin talvilenkit on hyvää voimatreeniä ja "hankiväännössä" tasapainokin kehittyy 
> 
> Ajaako Kaikki maastureilla, noin niinku yleensä talvella?



Mitä Klubin lenkeillä olen käynyt niin kyllä. Mikkelän Esson (IK-32) lenkeillä CC:tä ja maasturia sekaisin. Luonteeltaanhan nämä lenkit ovat hyvin erilaisia. Klubin lenkit enemmän teknistä ja "hidasta" polkuajoa jossa ainakin meikän sykkeet hipoo toisinaan maksimia ja kestot viissin pari tuntia. Jälkimmäiset taas pitkäkestoista tasatehoista pikkuteiden ajamista ja välillä pieniä metsäpätkiäkin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna aamuysiksi luvattu -10 astetta ja iltapäiväksi -6, tuulta lähes ei lainkaan, joten ihan kelvollinen lenkkeilysää huomiseksi tiedossa.

Tuo Norjalainen sääpalvelu uskaltaa näyttää aika tarkasti tunneittaiset ennusteet: 
http://www.yr.no/place/Finland/South...r_by_hour.html

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän niitä sääennusteita voi antaa vaikka minuutin tarkkuudella, mutta miten hyvin nuo ennusteet sitten osuvat kohdilleen? 
Huomenna olisi kyllä tämänpäiväistä paremmat olosuhteet, mutta valitettavasti huomenna ei ennätä pyörän päälle ollenkaan. Hyvin tuo ajaminen onnistui tänäänkin, vaikka lähtiessä lämpömittäri näytti -12 ja kotiin tullessa -13,5.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Oikein hyvin piti sääennuste kutinsa.
Mutta vain kolme kuskia uskaltautui mukaan.
Ajettiin runsas seitsemän tuntia ja 150 km. Antero oikaisi kotiin vähän aikaisemmin.

Niin, jos joku haluaisi tulla mukaan mutta tuo lenkin pituus hirvittää, niin ei mitään, kyllä lyhyemmänkin siivun voi ajaa. Tarkoitushan on, että alussa lähdetään koko porukalla yhdessä, ja sopivassa kohtaa jaetaan porukka kahteen tai useampaan osaan. Lähtöpaikalla kannattaa avata suunsa, jos ei ole tarkoitus ajaa koko 6-7 -tuntista lenkkiä. Tällöin suunnataan alku vastatuuleen, jotta pitkämatkalaisten kyydistä jääneillä on myötätuuli takaisin. Tuulensuunnasta ei ole väliä jos kaikki ajavat koko lenkin, koska isossa porukassa tuo vastatuuleenkin ajo onnistuu helpommin. 

Tänä talvikautena meillä on ollut teemana Kirkkonummen ja Siuntion reittien kattava läpikäynti, joten tuulensuunnasta ei ole senkään takia välitetty (ei sitä teemaa etukäteen suunniteltu, mutta sellaiseen vaan ajauduttiin  :Hymy: ). Tälle teiden läpikäynnille on muuten olemassa ihan tieteellinen termikin, nimittäin ”Min k-Chinese Postman Problem”. Ks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_inspection_problem. Kyseessä on verkkoteoriaan liittyvä probleema, jossa on tarkoitus etsiä annetusta verkosta (esim. tieverkosta) k kappaletta reittejä jotka alkavat samasta pisteestä ja käyvät vähintään yhden kerran kaikki reitit läpi ja niin että pisimmän reitin pituus minimoidaan. Tätä samaa tarvitaan esimerkiksi postinjakelun suunnittelussa kun käytössä on k kappaletta jakajia, tai vaikka teiden auraamisessa kun on käytössä k kappaletta aura-autoja. Meidän tapauksessa on käytössä k kappaletta (k = 22) maasturikauden sunnuntaipäiviä ympäristön talviajoreittien läpikäymiseen.

----------


## Antero

> Oikein hyvin piti sääennuste kutinsa.
> Mutta vain kolme kuskia uskaltautui mukaan.
> Ajettiin runsas seitsemän tuntia ja 150 km. Antero oikaisi kotiin vähän aikaisemmin.
> 
> Niin, jos joku haluaisi tulla mukaan mutta tuo lenkin pituus hirvittää, niin ei mitään, kyllä lyhyemmänkin siivun voi ajaa. Tarkoitushan on, että alussa lähdetään koko porukalla yhdessä, ja sopivassa kohtaa jaetaan porukka kahteen tai useampaan osaan. Lähtöpaikalla kannattaa avata suunsa, jos ei ole tarkoitus ajaa koko 6-7 -tuntista lenkkiä. Tällöin suunnataan alku vastatuuleen, jotta pitkämatkalaisten kyydistä jääneillä on myötätuuli takaisin. Tuulensuunnasta ei ole väliä jos kaikki ajavat koko lenkin, koska isossa porukassa tuo vastatuuleenkin ajo onnistuu helpommin. 
> 
> Tänä talvikautena meillä on ollut teemana Kirkkonummen ja Siuntion reittien kattava läpikäynti, joten tuulensuunnasta ei ole senkään takia välitetty (ei sitä teemaa etukäteen suunniteltu, mutta sellaiseen vaan ajauduttiin ). Tälle teiden läpikäynnille on muuten olemassa ihan tieteellinen termikin, nimittäin ”Min k-Chinese Postman Problem”. Ks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_inspection_problem. Kyseessä on verkkoteoriaan liittyvä probleema, jossa on tarkoitus etsiä annetusta verkosta (esim. tieverkosta) k kappaletta reittejä jotka alkavat samasta pisteestä ja käyvät vähintään yhden kerran kaikki reitit läpi ja niin että pisimmän reitin pituus minimoidaan. Tätä samaa tarvitaan esimerkiksi postinjakelun suunnittelussa kun käytössä on k kappaletta jakajia, tai vaikka teiden auraamisessa kun on käytössä k kappaletta aura-autoja. Meidän tapauksessa on käytössä k kappaletta (k = 22) maasturikauden sunnuntaipäiviä ympäristön talviajoreittien läpikäymiseen.



Meikäläisellä lenkki tosiaan jäi "perhevelvollisuuksien" takia puolitiehen ja Polari pysähtyi aikaan 5:17 - 110 km.

Vaikka logistiikkainsinööriksi täytyykin tunnustautua, niin ajatus halvaantui kyllä tuosta Jarin ”Min k-Chinese Postman Probleemasta" :No huh!: . Itsellä ei lenkillä kapasiteetti riitä kuin mantrojen hokemiseen ja kammen pyörittämiseen :Leveä hymy:  Tällä kertaa reittikarttaa ei ole saatavilla koska meikän myloggeri taisi sanoa sopimuksen irti lopullisesti. Kaiken lisäksi uusimmasta ajanvietteestä eli Polarin powerista kadenssimagneetti häipyi tangentin suuntaan jo alkutaipaleella. Eipä siinä sitten jäänyt muuta tekemistä kuin polkeminen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänä viikonloppuna en ehdi pyörälenkille.
Sikäli harmi, kun luontoäiti on näköjään viime yönä järjestänyt oivalliset olosuhteet voimaharjoitteluun. :Sarkastinen: 
Ei vaan, nyt ei edes tarvii treenata, kun kumulatiivinen rasituslaskentakin näyttää että pitäisi levätä tiistai-iltaan asti...

----------


## Rappa

> Tänä viikonloppuna en ehdi pyörälenkille.
> Sikäli harmi, kun luontoäiti on näköjään viime yönä järjestänyt oivalliset olosuhteet voimaharjoitteluun.
> Ei vaan, nyt ei edes tarvii treenata, kun kumulatiivinen rasituslaskentakin näyttää että pitäisi levätä tiistai-iltaan asti...



Täh, etkö ajakkaan joka viikonloppu 200km?
Rasituslaskenta, mitä tarkoittaa suomeksi?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, jos viikonloppuna ei pääse ajamaan, niin pitää ajaa jo viikolla sitten vähän enemmän.
Jaa että mikä rasituslaskenta? Heh, eipä Googlekaan löytänyt kumulatiivinen rasituslaskenta –haulla muuta sivua kuin tämän keskustelun.

Rasituslaskennalla tarkoitan harjoituksen kokonaisrasituksen laskentaa, johon olen käyttänyt Polarin softaa, joka laskee sen sykekäyrästä. Rasitusindeksistä voidaan arvioida palautumisen kestoa kertomalla se palautumiskertoimella. Kun näitä palautumisaikoja jää sitten pitämättä pidemmän ajan kuluessa, niin kertyy kumulatiivista rasitusta, joka on ennemmin tai myöhemmin levättävä pois koska muuten on uhkana ylikuntotila, josta pois pääseminen voi vaatia puolen vuoden levon, ja sitä en haluaisi kokea.

----------


## Antero

-6 °C | -13 °C
Päivä/ Yö

Tuolle näyttää sunnuntain ennuste. Lauantaina on luvannut lumisadetta ja miinus 3, joten meikäläinen taitaa panostaa kuitenkin sunnuntaihin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Hienot olosuhteet luvassa... ja sen seurauksena nyt koko liikunta-aika on varattu hiihtoon. Sääli etten pääse mukaan, kivoja reittejä teille!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kieltämättä tänään tuntui siltä että olin väärällä kalustolla liikkeellä. Sukset olisivat ehkä olleet parempi valinta.
Tänään oli tarkoitus ajella oma lumitetsauslenkki rauhallisesti tuollaisen suunnitelman mukaan:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...96d5051be&z=10

(myötäpäivään) 
Mutta heti Veikkolassa ajoin harhaan (Solbacka->Ristinummi) ja jouduin rämpimään lumihangessa. (Kai se navigaattori sitten pitää hankkia. Tai kyllä pelkkä karttakin olisi riittänyt). Oikea reitti olisi ollut 200m:n pätkää lukuun ottamatta ajettavissa jos taito olisi riittänyt jäisellä kaviouralla ajamiseen.

Mosabacka->Rajapirtti -metsäpätkä olisi ollut ajettavissa paitsi että se oli ihan sairaan liukas kun jään päällä oli ohut lumikerros. Sama juttu oli koko Rajapirtintiellä. Koko ajan lipsahteli eikä ylämäkeen pito riittänyt 29-tuumaisessa Extremessä. (vähensin eturenkaasta painetta pidon parantamiseksi. Takarenkaasta en viitsinyt vähentää). Turuntieltä käännyin kotiin kun rupes lenkki väsyttämään ja kyllästyttämään. Lenkille tuli pituutta 4 tuntia ja 76 km.

Toivon mukaan huomiselle lenkille jäi sitten voimia varastoon.

----------


## StePe

Tuo Mosabacka-Rajapirtti-pätkä taitaa olla lähes aina jollakin tavalla hankala. Syksyllä, kun satuin siitä rämpimään, oli "tiellä" reilu 10 cm mutakerros ja pyöräurat suurimmaksi osaksi rapakkoina, joiden syvyyttä ei uskaltanut testata. Viime talvena pääsin kokeilemaan samalla pätkällä tuota "lunta jään päällä" keliä. 

Tänään oli sen verran hieno ajokeli, että Sipoon kierros lipsahti taas vaihteeksi vähän pitkäksi (taisi reitti poiketa Porvoonkin puolelle). Oli vaan litra juotavaa mukana, joten loppumatkasta oli varsin kuiva olo. Aamulla ei taida ennättää sinne Essolle mitenkään ajoissa, joten pitää ajella vaan ihan omaan tahtiin. Muutenkin ehkä turvallisempaa ajella yksikseen, kun nuo CC-pyörän talvirenkaat eivät kuitenkaan ole kunnon talvirenkaan veroiset (oli tänäänkin vähän totuttelemista "hybridi-renkaisiin", kun viikon aikana oli tottunut Ice Spiker Evojen loistavaan käytökseen jääurissa).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tulipa sentään tämäkin pakkastalvi hyödynnettyä ajamalla lenkki Lohjansaaren kautta Karkaliin. Tuossa reitti risteysten tarkkuudella esitettynä (ajoin myötäpäivään):

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...fcc8379ce13528



Lohjansaareenhan on kesällä vähän tylsä ajaa, kun joutuisi tulemaan omia jälkiä takaisin. Lohjanjärven jää oli suht ajokelpoinen ihan Mailan rantaa lukuun ottamatta jossa oli jäätyneitä sohjojalanjälkiä. Muita kelitiedotteita matkan varrelta:
Karkalintie oli pelottavan liukkaassa kunnossa (olin liikkeellä cyclocrossarilla ja renkaina W240/W106).Lieviöntiellä ja Annilantiellä ajettiin hankirallia ja tiet oli suljettu. Mut päästettiin ajamaan reitille kun sanoin että mun pitäis päästä tuosta puolen kilsan päästä kääntymään Kalliojärventielle. (Olivatpa muuten ajokelin valinneet kun tien pinta oli paksussa ja kovassa jäässä. Vois kuvitella että ulosajoja oli tiedossa).Kalliojärventien ja Kalliojärvenmäen yhdyspolulla joutui taluttamaan. Sinne oli tehty hiihtolatu (en turmellut latua...  :Vink: ).Palokoskentien ja Palakoskentien (sic!) välisen polun oli paikallinen nuori mönkijäkuski aurannut ja polku oli ajokelpoinen. Palakoskentien pinta oli hyvässä ajokunnossa eikä liian liukas (jään päällä oli tiivis lumikerros).Huomenna sitten taas ajamaan Mikkelän lenkkiä.

----------


## JoVain

Ajoitteko Mikkelän lenkkiläiset tänään puoli yhden jälkeen Vihdissä Olkkalantiellä? Tuli siinä Kakkostien sillalla vastaan ihan sen näköinen porukka. Itse ajelin autolla kotiin viikonlopun vietosta Finlandian(kaverit hiihti) ja saunomisen merkeissä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Saatettiinpa hyvinkin olla siellä silloin. Sekunnintarkasti voit tarkistaa asian Anteron loggeridatasta. Linkki löytyy nykyään fillarikalenterista kyseisen päivän ja lenkin kohdalta.

----------


## JoVain

Kyllähän se teidän porukka oli. Ihan hyvän kokoinen sakki näytti olevan liikkeellä; oliko jotain puolen tusinan ja kymmenen välillä? Tais olla peltoaukeilla paikoin aika raaka tuuli. Oon välillä miettinyt teidän matkaan lähtemistä, mutta tuntuu, että noi kestot on aika murhaavia. Omat pisimmät on nyt talvella ollu neljätuntisia, joten pari tuntia siihen till vois olla takamukselle tiukka paikka. Sitäkin oon miettiny, että miten toi juomapuoli on teillä hoidossa, kun pikkupakkasella telineessä muuttuu noin 50 asteinen neste tunnissa aika jäätäväksi ja vyöhön mulla menee vaan yks 0,75 pullo jonkinmoisten eristeiden sisään??

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Siinä vaiheessa taisi olla mukana vielä kuusi ajajaa. Kaksi ajajaa oli aikaisemmin irtautunut porukasta ja lähtenyt ajamaan lyhyempää (tai hitaampaa) lenkkiä.

Tuulenviima ei pääse haittaamaan kun tapanamme on vähän väliä koukata pikkuteille ja mutkitellen tehdä matkaa. Ja hyvä peesipaikka auttaa myös.

Jos olet yksin tehnyt neljätuntisia, niin ryhmässä ihan huomaamattasi kyllä ajat kuusituntisenkin. Pitää vain huolehtia että energiaa tulee nautittua alusta asti eikä tuhlaa voimiansa liian pitkillä vetovuoroilla (tai jos Pasi on mukana, niin ei välttämättä tarvitse ottaa vetovuoroja lainkaan  :Hymy: ). Ja viimeistään sitten maantiepyöräkaudella mukana pysyminen onnistuu hyvinkin, kun peesistä on paljon enemmän hyötyä.

Juomapullot pysyvät pakkasella sulina ajotakin alla olevan ajopaidan takataskussa. Jotkut käyttävät myös juomareppua.

----------


## JoVain

Se on kyllä totta, että porukassa matka taittuu joutuin. Ja kaipa sitä jotain vetovuorojakin pystyis, ku on vetäny pari neljän tunnin "vuoroa" 21 ja 22 keskareilla varmaan lähes kakskytkilosella 500 euron Corratecilla :Leveä hymy: 

Ja mihinkäs ne safkat mahtuu, jos selkämys on jo kireenä kolmesta pullosta :Sekaisin: 
Ja tehän lähdettekin niin aikasin, että nomaalit ihmiset ei oo pyhäaamuna edes vielä kunnolla hereillä :Nolous: 

Tuliko tarpeeksi tekosyitä? :Hymy: 

No, maantiekauden koittaessa pitää kyllä ryhmälenkeille hakeutua. Vaikka tavallaan ryhmälenkkejä nekin on, ku mä vedän ja vaimo liimautuu takapyörään :Hymy:  

Mitä eroa muuten on IK:n maantielenkeillä ja niillä Bembölen tupalenkeillä? Tupalenkeillä kai käy ainakin yks entuudestaan tuttu kaveri(tän ketjun aloittaja muuten), joka sattumalta osu mun ja vaimon matkaan Lohjanjärven kierrokselle viime heinäkuun loppupuolella.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mitä eroa muuten on IK:n maantielenkeillä ja niillä Bembölen tupalenkeillä? .



IK:n lenkki on sunnuntaina ja tupalenkki lauantaina. Isoimpana erona on että IK:n lenkillä ei käydä kahvitauolla.

----------


## JoVain

Tämä selvä, tänks!

----------


## Viineri

Noin mutuna sanoisin, että saattaa se Tupalenkin vauhti olla rauhallisempi, paljon riippuu porukasta, koska hitaimman mukaan mennään. Tervetuloa mukaan!  
Itsekin aktivoidun taas pyöräilyyn ja Tupalenkeille, kun hiihtokausi kohta loppuu, tässä tulee sellainen pieni 4½-5 kuukauden tauko kunnon pyörätreeneistä, kaksi kertaa tainnut ajaa tuona aikana  :Irvistys:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Oon välillä miettinyt teidän matkaan lähtemistä, mutta tuntuu, että noi kestot on aika murhaavia. Omat pisimmät on nyt talvella ollu neljätuntisia, joten pari tuntia siihen till vois olla takamukselle tiukka paikka.



Totta kai, kuusituntinen reipasvauhtinen ajo ilman lepo- ja syömistaukkoa vaatii tiettyä tottumusta ja kestävyyttä, jota ei kaikilta ihan alusta löydy. Mutta voi aina kääntyä pois omaan suuntaan ja vauhtiin - puhun omasta laajasta kokemuksestani   :Leveä hymy:  Esimerkiksi tänään osallistujienmäärä vaihtoi näin:

6 -> 5 -> 3 -> 2 -> 3 -> 2

(toki viimeinen "-> 3 ->" osa kesti vain noin kilometrin   :Cool: )

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ottipa koville tämän päiväinen lenkki kahden viikon pyöräilytauon jälkeen. Jalatkin rupes kramppaamaan eikä sellaista ole sattunut PK-lenkillä vuosikausiin. Onneksi krampit helpotti kun lisäsin kampikierroksia. Kumma kun pyöräilykunto tuolla lailla katoaa.

Piirtelin lenkin googlemapsiin ja laitoin linkin fillarikalenteriin.
Ja tässä juoksulenkki viime tiistailta vähän eksoottisemmista maisemista.

Jaa niin, lenkillä oli tänään 7 lähtijää Mikkelästä ja 3 ajajaa ajoi täysmatkan (n. 6 tuntia / 135 km). 

Ehkä ensi sunnuntain lenkkiä pitäisi vähän mainostaa. Mukaan on tulossa Focus Ladies -tiimin ajajat talvileirin merkeissä. Tästä syystä lenkillä yritetään ajaa erityisen sivistyneesti, eli tällä kertaa kurateitä vältellen  :Hymy: .

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Piirtelin lenkin googlemapsiin ja laitoin linkin fillarikalenteriin.



Sivuaihe: g-maps:iin voi laittaa tärkeämmätkin kun käsinpiirretyt reitit, jos matka seuraa googlen tiedossa olevia teitä. Sujuu myös nopeammin.  tässä kirjoitukseni tästä undokumentoidusta featuresta.

----------


## Antero

> Sivuaihe: g-maps:iin voi laittaa tärkeämmätkin kun käsinpiirretyt reitit, jos matka seuraa googlen tiedossa olevia teitä. Sujuu myös nopeammin. tässä kirjoitukseni tästä undokumentoidusta featuresta.



Hyvän lenkin olette ajaneet, itsellä meni tosiaan viikonloppu tuolla messuilemassa ja edellinen samoissa merkeissä, mutta jospa sitä taas ensi viikonloppuna pääsisi mukaan...

----------


## Antero

Mahtavaan kevätsäähän starttasi about 12 henkeä, valtaosa naisväkeä ja lisäbonuksena huoltoauto  Lisätietoa ja ajettu reitti löytyy täältä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mahtavaan kevätsäähän starttasi about 12 henkeä, valtaosa naisväkeä ja lisäbonuksena huoltoauto Lisätietoa ja ajettu reitti löytyy täältä.



Jep, mun laskujen mukaan oli 6 miestä ja 6 naista.

Mutta kevätkin tässä jo kolkuttelee, vaikka aamulla 10 asteen pakkasessa töihin polkiessa sitä ei ihan vielä uskoisi. Vielä on yksi sunnuntain talvilenkki jäljellä ja sitten pitäisi alkaa maantiekausi. Maantiekauden sunnuntailenkkien kuvaus fillarikalenterissa: http://fillarikalenteri.com/eventinstance/174/2009-4-5

Kukas muuten tunnustaisi noi lauantain tupalenkit sen verran omakseen että laittaisi ne kalenteriin? Ehkä Hannu tai Heikki?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Vielä on yksi sunnuntain talvilenkki jäljellä



Ajetaanko pelkästään asfalttia kuin viime kerta vai pikkuteitä? (asfaltilla ehkä voisi jo säästää nastarenkaat turhakulutuksesta)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, kurateillä rämpiminen saa jo jäädä. Kesärenkailla pitäisi siis pärjätä ellei takatalvi iske.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Joo, kurateillä rämpiminen saa jo jäädä. Kesärenkailla pitäisi siis pärjätä ellei takatalvi iske.



 Iskihän se :Sekaisin:

----------


## StePe

Aamulla sadetutkan havaintojen perusteella suuntasin päivän lenkin koillisen suuntaan. Yllättävän hyvissä olosuhteissa saikin ajella, kunnes paluumatkalla Palojoen tuntumassa alkoi tiellä näkyä paikoitellen lunta. Lumikerros muuttui koko ajan paksummaksi Espoon lähestyessä ja loppumatkasta taisi olla parhaimmillaan yli 5 cm uutta lunta ja lisää näyttää tulevan edelleen (ajoittain taitaa sataa lähes vettä).
Ennuste ei taida huomiseksikaan kovin hyviä olosuhteita lupailla, joten taitaa huominenkin Mikkelän lenkki jäädä väliin (vaikka talvikauden viimeiselle lenkille voisi pitkästä aikaa osallistuakin).

Kesäaikaan siirtyminenkään ei tuota aikaista starttia yhtään helpota.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Onpa otettava talvipyörä kesäteloilta alas huomiseksi.

Aamulla Mikkelään suunnistaessa kannattanee etsiä vihreä reitti Espoon pyöräteiden kunnossapitoluokituskartoista.

----------


## Antero

> Onpa otettava talvipyörä kesäteloilta alas huomiseksi.
> 
> Aamulla Mikkelään suunnistaessa kannattanee etsiä vihreä reitti Espoon pyöräteiden kunnossapitoluokituskartoista.



Täältähän pääsee matkaamaan ykkösluokassa ainakin Mikkelään saakka :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antero

Harmaaseen ja kosteahkoon kevätsäähän starttasi 5 kuskia.  Aika loskaista oli, aurinko tosin nähtiin vilaukselta.

Tässä reittidataa ja lenkkikuvausta kiinnostuneille.  Kannattaa tosiaan tulla mukaan, vaikka kestot näyttääkin ehkä pitkille.  Vauhti on tasaista  pk:ta ja seura mitä parhainta :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...ce/8/2009-3-29

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Harmaaseen ja kosteahkoon kevätsäähän starttasi 5 kuskia.  Aika loskaista oli, aurinko tosin nähtiin vilaukselta.
> 
> Tässä reittidataa ja lenkkikuvausta kiinnostuneille.  Kannattaa tosiaan tulla mukaan, vaikka kestot näyttääkin ehkä pitkille.  Vauhti on tasaista  pk:ta ja seura mitä parhainta



Ainoastaan asfalttiosuuksilla oli loskaista. Tosin ne muodostuivat enemmän puolia reitistä. Mutta toinen puoli oli puhtaat lumiset metsä- ja kylätiet - oikea viimeinen talvilenkki, kiitos Jari! Aurinkokin paistoi silloin tällöin.

Tässä Google maps lenkistä (ajoimme vastapäivää).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna maantielenkille. Tiet voi olla jopa kuivia, mutta taidan itse tulla kuitenkin lokareilla varustetulla cyclocrossarilla kun tien reunoilta kuitenkin valuu vielä kuravettä tielle.

----------


## Antero

> Huomenna maantielenkille. Tiet voi olla jopa kuivia, mutta taidan itse tulla kuitenkin lokareilla varustetulla cyclocrossarilla kun tien reunoilta kuitenkin valuu vielä kuravettä tielle.



Koeponnistin maasturin renkaat aika railakkaaseen paineeseen ja vaihdoin maantiepakan taakse. Jos jonkin aikaa jaksaisi roikkua messissä.

----------


## Antero

Dodii, tässä lenkkispeksin perässä linkki ajettuun reittiin:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...e/174/2009-4-5

PS. Ketjut katkesi noin kilsa ennen kotivea. Sitä se oli se ketjun hyppiminen. Kumihan puhkesi 0,5 km ennen alkua (St1:stä), joten sanoisinko että aika kohteliasta :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> PS. Ketjut katkesi noin kilsa ennen kotivea. Sitä se oli se ketjun hyppiminen. Kumihan puhkesi 0,5 km ennen alkua (St1:stä), joten sanoisinko että aika kohteliasta



No onpas sulla Antero todellakin harvinaisen kohtelias pyörä... siis lenkkikavereita kohtaan.

Oli muuten hauska taas ajaa maantietä kun maisemat vaihtuivat vähän tiuhemmin kuin talvella. Tietkään ei olleet lainkaan pahasti kuraisia. Hyvävoimaisia vetäjiä löytyi ja parijonossa oli mukava ajaa peesissä.

Kalusto oli porukalla vähän sekalaista kun pari kuskia oli unohtanut katsoa kalenteriin ja oli vielä liikkeellä nastarenkailla. No, saivatpa sitten kunnon tehotreeniä maantiepyörien peesissä. 

Kymmenen ulko-olentoa oli tänään lenkillä (got it?) mukana. Lenkin keskinopeus oli noin 28 km/h ja pituus Mikkelästä Mikkelään noin 5 tuntia.

----------


## Punkku

Vieläköhän Espoon lenkeille uskaltaa mukaan. Oma kunto on lähinnäs sitä luokkaa että 3-4 tuntia jaksaa/pystyy ajamaan. 

En oikein allekirjoita tuota nykyistä meininkiä, että hitaamman mukaan mennään, mutta kuitenkin lenkille lähtijöistä vain murto osa tulee yhdessä takaisin. Kävin viimeksi pari vuotta sitten näillä tupalenkeillä, ja silloin vähintään 80% lähtijöistä tuli yhdessä takaisin. Vieläkö Stepe, Viineri ja Heikki ajelevat tupalenkkejä?

----------


## StePe

Kyllä tupalenkkejä on tarkoitus ajella mahdollisuuksien mukaan entiseen tapaan. 

Yritetään avata kausi tupalenkkien osalta ensi lauantaina, vaikka sääennuste ei ainakaan tällä hetkellä lupaile pelkkää auringonpaistetta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pääsiäisenä ajetaan yhteislenkkiä neljänä peräkkäisenä päivänä (pe-ma) samaan tyyliin kuin normaalisti sunnuntaisin. Lauantaiksi olisi tarjolla myös Bembölen tupalenkki, mutta ellei ehdotonta hinkua ole kahvitaukolenkille, niin suosittelen Mikkelän lähtöä sen sijaan. Monet mukaan uskaltautuneet ovat yllättäneet itsensä ja jaksaneet pysyä mukana loppuun asti vauhdinjaon tasaisuudesta johtuen.

http://fillarikalenteri.com/eventinstance/174/2009-4-5

----------


## Viineri

Aloitetaan siis perinteiset Tupalenkit ensi Lauantaina klo 10:00.

Uskoakseni ainakin 3:hlöä on jo tulossa. Kahvitauko siis kuuluu asiaan, pitäisiköhän se
lisätä Fillarikalenterin spekseihin  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Valitettavasti taitaa nyt kuitenkin jäädä kauden avajaislenkki väliin, kun lauantaille tarjoutui tuo A. Pietilän opastama 200 km retki idän lakeuksille.

Eihän se kahvitauko pakollinen ole :Kieli pitkällä: 
Sunnuntaina tosin itsekin melkein sorruin tämän vuoden ensimmäiselle kahvitauolle. Onneksi oli Jokelan kantapaikka ennättänyt sulkea ovensa ja pääsin pinnistelemään kotiin ilman välitankkausta.

----------


## Hiilari

Apus meikäläinen mukaan Tupalenkille! Voi tosin olla että nykyisessä rapaläskikunnossa jakaudumme kahteen osaan, joista toisen muodostan minä. No, vanha retkipyöräilijä päätyy aina kotiin jollain ilveelllä vaikka voimat loppuisikin. Mutta kieltämättä tietty terve rimakauhu tuntuu jopa Tupalenkille lähteä. Toivottavasti muutkin rimakauhuiset on messissä.

----------


## JoVain

Täällä olis yks tulokas aikeissa haistelemaan Tupalenkin tunnelmaa. Toivottavasti reitiltä pystyy jossain vaiheessa irtautumaan sopivasti Lohjalle. Tuvalle pääsen sopivasti vaimon kyydissä, kun menee kymmeneks töihin lähettyville.

----------


## Viineri

Varoituksen sana vielä, keskinopeus on todennäköisesti lähempänä 25 kuin 30km/h:ssa.

Pertti ja Heikki on menossa 200km Flecheen, joten vauhdittajista voi olla pulaa.

Nähdään huomenna!

----------


## Antero

Kalsahkon aamun myötä sää muuttui varsin mukavaksi. Huomenna startataan taas 9:30 Mikkelän St1:seltä. Täältä löytyy tämän päivän pyöritykset ja samoin ohjeita osallistujille.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../219/2009-4-10

----------


## Heikki

> Pertti ja Heikki on menossa 200km Flecheen, joten vauhdittajista voi olla pulaa.



Todella noloa, että jouduimme jättämään seurakaverin tähän tilanteeseen. Mutta minkäs teet, kun A Pietilä junaili Vapun Fleche:n harjoitus-Brevet:in juuri tälle perinteiselle Tupalenkkipäivälle.

----------


## Hannu Koo

halua olisi lähteä lenkille, mutta jos olen klo 10 kahvituvalla, niin ovatko kaikki lähteneet 9.30 Mikkelästä?

----------


## Antero

Aamusta aurinkoista, sitten hieman sumuista ja ip aurinkoista. TiiviTaavia lainaten "uudestaan..." eli huomennahan olisi samaa settiä (eri reittiä) tarjolla 9:30 Mikkelän St1:ltä :Leveä hymy: 

11.4.2009 Espoo kello 9:30 Mikkelän St1. Lenkkikuvauksessa linkki päivän reittiin:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/cal

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kyllä nyt käy kateeksi kun pääsette rääkkäämään itseänne siellä Pääsiäislenkeillä. Itse kun en päässyt osallistumaan kuin perjantain kiekalle. Hyvä että näkee mitä reittejä ajoitte. Mulle kertyy vähän kiinniotettavaa.

Tuliko sulle Antero toinen kaksisatainen peräjälkeen?

Laittakaapa Tupalenkkiläisetkin infoa missä ajelitte.

----------


## Antero

> Kyllä nyt käy kateeksi kun pääsette rääkkäämään itseänne siellä Pääsiäislenkeillä. Itse kun en päässyt osallistumaan kuin perjantain kiekalle. Hyvä että näkee mitä reittejä ajoitte. Mulle kertyy vähän kiinniotettavaa.
> 
> Tuliko sulle Antero toinen kaksisatainen peräjälkeen?
> 
> Laittakaapa Tupalenkkiläisetkin infoa missä ajelitte.



Kyllä vaan, tosin nyt saa keskittyä penkin säätämiseen/vaihtamiseen, jotta huomista voi lähteä vääntämään.

----------


## Viineri

Tänään avattiin perinteiset Tupalenkit 9 hlön voimin, kauniissa auringonpaisteessa.

Ajettiin K-Nummen pikkuteitä Mäntynummen Shell:lle kahville, josta Vesikansan ja Lepsämän kautta takaisin Tuvalle. Kilometrejä tuli n.120kpl, ka 26,0.

Onko huomenna joku menossa V-koskelle, vai pitääkö suunnata idemmäs Kuusijärvelle?

----------


## Hiilari

Kausi menestyksekkäästi avattu! Tupalenkille kertyi mittaa 135 km, ja jopa ne Vesikansan mäet tuli raahattua ylös. Sepeliä oli siellä täällä mutta yhtään rengasrikkoakaan ei tullut.

----------


## Antero

Nautititiin taas "koko rahan edestä" raikkaasta kevätsäästä (+4). Startissa mukana taisi olla 7 ja loppulenkillä 3.

Tässä linkki lenkkispeksiin ja lopusta löytyy linkki ajettuun reittiin.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../174/2009-4-12

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Arvasinkin, että vähintään eilisen pituisen lenkin heitätte, kun keli oli näin hieno! 

Saako tänä pääsiäisenä 2 vai 3 kuskia 800 km täyteen?

----------


## Antero

Tänään tasanen +3 astetta. Mikkelästä starttasi 6 ja lopussa meitä oli 3. Aika kattava kierros Espoosta lähteviä mukavia maantiepyörälle sopivia reittejä Pääsiäisenä tuli ajettua ja mikä parasta valtaosa on pienempiä, mutta hyväkuntoisia eikä valtaväylien piennarta.

Kättä lippaan ja kumarrus vaan vetäjälle! Oman kuolevaisuutensa muisti kyllä joka kerta kun väli kasvoi yli metriin :Leveä hymy: 

Lenkkispeksin perästä löytyy tämän päivän reitti.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../221/2009-4-13

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Onneksi olkoon puhtaasta suorituksesta kaikille jotka ajoivat neljä kertaa seitsemän tuntia ja 200 km (ja risat päälle)!

----------


## StePe

Kauden toinen tupalenkki. 4 ajajan voimin poikettiin Vihtijärvellä kahvilla.

Reitille Bemböle-Lepsämä-Nurmijärvi-Kiljava-Vihtijärvi-Haavisto-Vihti-Ojakkala-Veikkola-Bemböle kertyi matkaa n. 117 km, joka selvitettiin vähän yli 27 km/h keskinopeudella. Paikoitellen olosuhteet olivat lähes talviset ja reipas pohjoistuuli "piristi" mukavasti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mikkelän lenkkiläiset (5 ajajaa) ajoivat tänään maltilliset 5 tuntia ja 150 km + siirtymät päälle.
Ajettiin ensin vastatuuleen Karjaalle ja sieltä reippaassa myötätuulessa Virkkalan ja Lapinkylän kautta takaisin.
Meinattiin muuten vähän, että pysähdytään Fagervikin museon kahvilaan lämmittelemään, mutta eihän se ole kuin vasta kesäkuussa auki.

Ensi sunnuntain jälkeen tulee mulle piitkä tauko ennen kuin seuraavaksi pääsen sunnuntain Mikkelän lähtöön. On kesälomia, kisoja, kuntoajoja ja Vantaankosken 25-lenkkien vetämisiä. Sama tilanne on monella muullakin kisakuskilla joten kesällä Mikkelän lähdössä voi olla hiljaista. Osallistujat, ilmoittautuisitteko fillarikalenteriin tai tänne, jos olette tulossa, jotta lenkille haluavat tietävät, että kannattaako suunnata sunnuntai-aamuna Mikkelään vaiko ehkä Vantaankoskelle tai Siltamäkeen.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Mikkelän lenkkiläiset (5 ajajaa) ajoivat tänään maltilliset 5 tuntia ja 150 km + siirtymät päälle.
> Ajettiin ensin vastatuuleen Karjaalle ja sieltä reippaassa myötätuulessa Virkkalan ja Lapinkylän kautta takaisin.
> Meinattiin muuten vähän, että pysähdytään Fagervikin museon kahvilaan lämmittelemään, mutta eihän se ole kuin vasta kesäkuussa auki.
> 
> Ensi sunnuntain jälkeen tulee mulle piitkä tauko ennen kuin seuraavaksi pääsen sunnuntain Mikkelän lähtöön. On kesälomia, kisoja, kuntoajoja ja Vantaankosken 25-lenkkien vetämisiä. Sama tilanne on monella muullakin kisakuskilla joten kesällä Mikkelän lähdössä voi olla hiljaista. Osallistujat, ilmoittautuisitteko fillarikalenteriin tai tänne, jos olette tulossa, jotta lenkille haluavat tietävät, että kannattaako suunnata sunnuntai-aamuna Mikkelään vaiko ehkä Vantaankoskelle tai Siltamäkeen.



Espoon lenkeillä ole tullut käytyä. Kevään ekat maantielenkit kertoneet sen, että joko ajelen V-koski lenkkejä +30 sunnuntaisin tai sit menen cch-lenkeille. Itse olen aamu-uninen tai tykkään la.iltana juoda olutta eli kaikki käy.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lynxlynx

Edellisen postauksen pointti unohtui viestistä, ja se oli kysymys siitä että pitäisikö noita lenkki-porukoita jotenkin keskittää/yhdistää, jos alkaa näyttää että väkeä ei riitä joka paikkaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, täytyy katsoa riittääkö kesällä Mikkelän lenkeille ajajia. Harrastekuskeja sinne kaivattaisiin kesäkaudeksi lisää täyttämään kisakuskien jättämää vajetta. Pitkä tasainen PK-lenkkihän on kyseessä, joka soveltuu hyvin viikottaiseksi (tai vaikka satunnaisemmaksi) kuntoajoksi hyväkuntoisille sunnuntaipyöräilijöillekin. 

Ei nyt heti viitsisi Espoon ainoaa sunnuntai-yhteislenkkilähtöä lopettaakaan. Ja lähtöpaikkaa ei oikein voi enää siirtää idemmäksikään (taannoin se jo siirrettiin Mankista Mikkelään), sillä mukana on ajajia myös Kirkkonummelta.

----------


## lynxlynx

Pientä ajatusleikkiä lenkkien tiimoilta. Mikkelän lähtö on jo klo: 9.30, Vantaankosken 30-vauhtinen lenkki (V-P) on merkitty klo:10, ja Vantaankosken 25-ryhmä on lähdössä klo:11.
Eli skenaarioni olisi se että nämä kaikki porukat olisivatkin lähdössä Vantaankoskelta klo 11, jolloin paikalla olisi reippaasti porukkaa ja varmasti kuskia useampaan nopeusryhmään. Vielä kun sopii lähdössä reitit sopivasti, niin kauden ja kunnon edetessä voisi kokeilla ensin nopeampaa ryhmää, ja vauhdin hyytyessä voisi huoleti jättäytyä odottelemaan seuraavaa ryhmää.

Ajatuksen tasolla aika simppeli ja toimiva skenaario, vaatisi vaan muutaman vakivetäjän, ja äänenkäyttöä lähtöpaikalla että ihmiset löytää oikeisiin ryhmiin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Kannatan minäkin lämpimästi herra Ilveksen ajatusta_  :Hymy:  

Vantaankoskelle näyttää nimittäin syntyneen uuden (ei vielä edes virallisesti aloitetun... :Vink:  ) 25-ryhmän myötä varsinainen "massalähtö" sunnuntaisin klo 11; viimeksikin paikalla oli +20 kuskia  :No huh!: 

Joten nopeampien klo 9/10 lähtöjen yhdistäminen klo 11 lähdön yhteyteen  mahdollistaisi "keskieurooppalaisen mallin", ts. 25-, 27- ja 30-ryhmien perustamisen. -- Tämä on myös pidemmän aikavälin tavoite (varmaan useimmilla alan toimijoilla, ts. seuroilla).

Tämä nyt ainakin "mietintämyssyyn"...  :Leveä hymy:  Kyse on myös liikenneturvallisuudesta, koska +20-30 kuskin pääjoukot ovat liikenteessä sekä kuskeille (useimmat tottumattomia ryhmäajoon, lähinnä 25- ja 27-ryhmissä) että ulkopuolisille riskialttiimpia kuin pienemmiksi "pilkotut".

j.k. _Viikolla ja lauantaisin_ voitaisiin ajella eriytetymmin (lähtöpaikkoja eri puolella pk-seutua), mutta sunnuntaisin olisi siis tällainen "täyden palvelun lähtö", jossa peräkkäin starttaisi useampi keskinopeusryhmä. Alkumatkasta reitti olisi sama (Riipiläntietä, joten olisi helppo "tiputtautua" hitaampaan ryhmään, jos alunperin valitsemansa ryhmän vauhti osoittautuisi liian kovaksi). Ryhmien ajoreitit eroaisivat jonkin verran (ts. hitaammat ryhmät ajaisivat ehkä hieman lyhyempiä matkoja, tosin tähänkin saadaan helposti vaihtelua).

j.j.k. CCH "hoitaa" toki edelleen sujuvasti ns. kovemmat lähdöt Siltamäestä (tämän uuden - in spe - Vantaankosken kuvion ohella).

----------


## VesaP

Saako vielä ajaa yksinkin lenkkiä lähtöpaikkana koti ja vauhti "mikänyttuntuuparhaaltajustsilloin"?  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

VesaP heitti mainion...  :Leveä hymy:   :Hymy: 

_Motivaatiota "kääntää kampea" on monenlaista_. +30:n vuoden "reissulla" olen nähnyt minäkin varmaan (lähes) koko "kirjon"  :Vink: 

Suurin osa Suomessa pyöräilyä harrastavista (n. 800 000) ei "suurin surminkaan" osallistuisi millekään järjestetylle pyöräretkelle tai -lenkille... Näin suuresta joukosta harrastajista löytyy kuitenkin _aivan varmasti_ noin _4-7 %, joka ajaisi mieluusti yhteislenkkejä, jos niitä vain järjestettäisiin,_ koska porukkalenkki/-retki motivoi heitä lähtemään liikkeelle paremmin kuin perinteinen "ajelet-yksiksesi-40-70- kilsaa-tuohon -suuntaan-ja -sitten takaisin" -konsepti. 

_Potentiaalisia_ seurapyöräilijöitä saattaisi tämän laskelman mukaan olla  Suomessakin noin _+30 000-50 000_ harrastajaa (kaiken kaikkiaan) ja juuri heitä haluamme (me pyöräilyseurat) palvella näillä yhteislenkkikuvioilla...  :Hymy: 

VesaP & muutkin aktiivi(kilpa)kuskit & seurat yleensäkin tietävät, että hyvää vauhtia ns. _ukkoutuvat ja akkautuvat_ _seurat tarvitsevat_ "enemmän kuin kipeästi" toimintaansa (mm. kisoja, kuntoajoja ja retkiä järjestämään)_ lisää väkeä_... Kaikki konstit & keinot on nyt otettavat käyttöön, että saadaan seurat houkutteleviksi myös uusille pyöräilijöiden sukupolville  - vaikkapa tällainen (...seuroille ennestään lähes tuntematon...)* _H Y V Ä *   A S I A K A S P A L V E L U_ *  :Cool: 

j.k. Mainitsen vielä ennakkotietona, että _HePo järjestää 9.5. ryhmäajokurssin_, jossa käsitellään mm. peesaamista & annetaan _erittäin hyviä neuvoja_ siitä, miten _selvitä_ _kaatumatta/kolaroimatta_ (mm.) _kuntoajoissa_...

----------


## YocceT

> Suurin osa Suomessa pyöräilyä harrastavista (n. 800 000) ei "suurin surminkaan" osallistuisi millekään järjestetylle pyöräretkelle tai -lenkille...



Juuei, ei kyllä kiinnosta viettää vapaa-aikaa katsellen 5-6 tuntia edelläajavan succiksiin verhottua takamusta.. Mutta meitä on moneksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna taas perinteinen Tupalenkki 10:00. Luvannut loistavaa keliä!
Matkana 120-150km, vauhti sopiva, eli jotain 27-28 tasoa tässä kohtaa
kautta, riippuu tietysti porukasta. Voisi tehdä vaikka kauden ensimmäisen Inkoo/Tähtelän lenkin, josta Vesikansantien kautta takaisin? Meren lähellä tosin viileämpää, kuin sisämaassa, mutta haittaako se mitään.

----------


## Heikki

Ihan hyvä ehdotus lenkkireitiksi.

Koska Tupalenkillä pidetään aina myös kahvitauko, ehdotan, että tällä kertaa jättäisimme sen hieman myöhemmäksi perinteisestä Inkoosta, esim Virkkalaan tai Lohjalle? Näin se osuisi hieman paremmin lenkin puoliväliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

On the road sitten vaan, eli tupalenkille.

Lämpötilamittauksen kulmakerroin näyttää sen verran hyvältä, että kai sitä uskaltaa ekaa kertaa jättää talvitrikoot kotiin.

Uusille harrastajille tiedoksi että tupalenkki siis lähtee Bembölen Kahvituvalta http://www.bembolenkahvitupa.net/ ja että ryhmäajosta löytyy jutuntynkää tuolta: http://www.ik-32.org/ilmoitustaulu/2...ri_kulmala.pdf

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Kalustotasoitus ja huono kunto alkoi hieman kertautua loppua kohti, vaikkei tuosta nyt minulle tullut yhteensä edes seitsemää tuntia. Oikaisin sitten pudottauduttuani suoraan kaupunkiin kun muut lähtivät kiertämään Bodomia itäpuolelta välttääkseen tietyön.

Ensi kerralla pitää varmaan ottaa maantiepyörä, kun kaikilla muillakin jo on.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Oikein siististi tänään ajettiin!
Mukavasti rullavien vetovuorojen ja hyvän kelin takia keskinopeus nousi yli suunnitellun ja taisi olla yli 30 km/h.
Matkaa tuvalta tuvalle arvioitiin tulevan noin 155 km (itse en ajanut takaisin tullessa tuvan kautta). Tuvalta lähti 12 ajajaa.

Noista vetovuoroista vielä sen verran että vähän liian pitkään siellä keulilla välillä viihdyttiin. Joku 3-5 minuuttia pitäisi olla maksimi. Ja sen verran pitää vielä urveltaa, että alamäessä vetomiehen ei kuulu rullailla yläotteella, vaan ajaa alaotteelta ja pitää sen verran tehoja päällä ettei takana tulevien tarvitsisi pahasti jarrutella.

----------


## Poku

Ihan kiva lenkki. Siirtymien kanssa tuli 190 kilsaa. 
Olis ihan hyvä, jos sais ajamiseen liittyvää palautetta heti kun virheitä havaitaan. Näin kehitystä vois tapahtua lenkin aikanakin. Mulle ainakin pitää huomauttaa asioista. Herne ei mene nenään ja sen jälkeen varmaan kaikilla on mukavampaa kun ajo sujuu paremmin. Kyseessä siis punaisen Canyonin kuski joka käy tulevaisuudessakin näillä lenkeillä. 
Onhan noista asioista kirjoitettu foorumeilla, mutta kunnon palaute lenkillä on kuitenkin mielestäni parasta koulutusta.

----------


## Hannu Koo

kiitos lenkistä! Muutaman palautusjuoman jälkeen on sen verran euforinen olo, että taitaa viikonopun kilometrit olla tässä, ellei sitten aamulla v-kosken takuuvarmalle 25km/h:lle ... Lenkin pituus oli itselle epätavallinen, mutta kiitos vetäjille järkevän vauhdinpidon, loppuun asti jaksettiin. Lisää tällaista!
t  - se toinen teräsrunkoista polkeva.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mikkelän lenkillä oli tänään 5 ajajaa. Ajettiin lyhyt ja kevyt lenkki: 3 tuntia ja keskari 29 km/h. 
Lenkki kulki Kahvimaan ja Siuntion aseman kautta. Paluumatkalla oli ajatus käydä ajelemassa Porkkalanniemellä, mutta päätettiin palata kuitenkin sisämään kautta kun mereltä tuleva tuuli oli sen verran vilpoinen.

Laitoin reitin fillarikalenteriin googlemaps-reittinä. Jostain syystä mun antiikkikotikoneen W2K/IE6 sitä ei vaan näytä, mutta työpaikan XP/IE7 kylläkin.
Reittitietojen säilyvyys on muuten vähän uskon varassa. Mistä sitä tietää milloin palveluntarjoaja siivoaa koko kannan pois.
Ehkä olisi syytä ottaa kuvakaappaus varmuuskopioksi.

Ensi sunnuntaina melkein kaikki kisakuskit ovat ajamassa kisaa Sipoossa, joten Mikkelän lähdössä voi olla rauhallista.
Käyttääkää tosiaan nykytekniikkaa hyväksenne, ja ilmoitelkaa fillarikalenteriin oletteko tulossa lenkille. Aika tylsää jos on lähdössä porukkalenkille ja joutuu ajamaan yhden hengen ryhmässä. Kovakuntoiset voivat tietenkin käydä kurkkaamassa Mikkelässä klo 9:30 ja singahtaa puolessa tunnissa 18 km:n päähän Vantaankoskelle katsomaan saako sieltä lisää porukkaa mukaan.

Fillarikalenterin ilmoittautumistoimintoa ei ole laitettu käyttöön Tupalenkille eikä Vantaankosken sunnuntain klo 10:n lenkille.
Lenkin ilmoittajat saisivat käydä sen sinne laittamassa.

----------


## Antero

> Fillarikalenterin ilmoittautumistoimintoa ei ole laitettu käyttöön Tupalenkille eikä Vantaankosken sunnuntain klo 10:n lenkille.
> Lenkin ilmoittajat saisivat käydä sen sinne laittamassa.



Laitoin Fillarikalenterin ylipäällikköoikeuksilla sinne nyt ilmoittautumistoiminnon päälle ja samoin jos joku haluaa ilmoittautua vetäjäksi, niin sekin onnistuu nytte.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Reittitietojen säilyvyys on muuten vähän uskon varassa. Mistä sitä tietää milloin palveluntarjoaja siivoaa koko kannan pois.
> Ehkä olisi syytä ottaa kuvakaappaus varmuuskopioksi.



Voihan se olla uusi "feature suggestion" fillarikalenterille: käyttäjä saa ladata lenkin kuvaaman tiedoston (sanotaan, .kml tai .gpx) palvelimelle, ja kalenteri visualisoi reitin vaikka GoogleMaps:illa. Esim. minun puolireittini on tässä (nyt jälkikäteen voin sanoa, että jos tiesin koko lenkin kestävän kolme tuntia, en kääntäisi pois puolimatkalla!  :Sarkastinen: )

Oliko *StePe*:llä jotain tämäntyyppistä jo valmiiksi tehty?

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Juuei, ei kyllä kiinnosta viettää vapaa-aikaa katsellen 5-6 tuntia edelläajavan succiksiin verhottua takamusta.. Mutta meitä on moneksi.



Sehän riippuu täysin edellämenevän takamuksen tasosta  :Hymy:  Viime kesästä tuli peesattua kolmen naisen porukkaa ja harvoin on matka edennyt yhtä hyvin  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Onko sekä Espoon lenkeillä puritaaneja maantiepyöräilijöitä vai kehtaako tulla suoratankoisella fitness-pyörällkin paikalle? Ensin toki täytyy taas saada polkija kuntoon, ettei tarvitse hyytyä kesken matkaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Fitness-pyörä käy ihan mainiosti. Eikä sitä hyytymistäkään tarvitse pelätä. Hyytyy sitten jos hyytyy. Siinähän se kunto sitten kehittyy.

Jos tuntuu, että ei ole ihan riittävässä kunnossa, niin kannattaa pitää edellisenä päivänä lepopäivä ja tankata riittävästi etukäteen ja lisäksi vielä lenkin aikana. Ja vetovuorothan eivät ole missään nimessä pakollisia.

----------


## Viineri

Kävin viikonloppuna teataamassa kuntoa Susi-ajoissa. Ilmeisesti pienen treenimäärän johdosta kiriherkkyys on kunnossa, koska olin pääjoukon kirin 2. Meidän sarjan(M40) äijät oli kovia, koska kuuden ensimmäisen joukossa oli viisi M-40 sarjalaista, itse olin siis sijalla 5. M-40 sarjassa. Keskari oli 87km matkalla 38,7. Ajettiin Kilpasarja lähes kiinni, oltais saatu kiinni, ellei oltais alettu passailemaan, koska se oli loppukirin kannalta turvallisempi vaihtoehto.

Ensi Lauantaina olis varmaan vaihteeksi Tupalenkki paikallaan. Muutkin on varmaan toipuneet reilu 400km Flechestä siihen mennessä?

t:Hannu

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän flechestä on toivuttu (sehän oli vain vähän yli 450 km rauhallista pyöräretkeilyä ja siirtymineen tuli omaan mittariin 625 km).

Tulevana lauantaina taitaa olla vuorossa 300 km brevet, joten jää jälleen kerran tupalenkki väliin (tulihan se yksi kerta muutama viikko sitten, eikä tämän vuoden saldo jää aivan nollille).

----------


## Viineri

Jos ei sada kovemmin, niin tulen aamusta Tuvalle. Ajetaan kelin mukaan, eli jos on sadetta, tehdään lyhyempi  lenkki, voisi vaihteeksi liikkua Vihti kk -Läyliäinen linjalla. 

t:Hannu

----------


## Viineri

Kävin yhden miehen ryhmällä Tupalenkillä, keli oli sopivan hapekas reilu 3h ulkoiluun.
Jostain syystä Tuvalla ei ollut ketään muita 10.02, kun menin siitä ohi ???

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Näinkin käydä voi.
Itse en päässyt lenkille lainkaan.
Onko jollain tietoa oliko sunnuntaina Mikkelän lenkillä ajajia?

Espoonlahdesta lähtee lauantaisin porukkaa lenkille (tupalenkki ohitti sen 25.4. lenkillä Kirkkonummen Gesterbyssä). Ne ajaa tiettävästi tuollaista 2-4 tunnin lenkkiä vähän rauhallisemmalla vauhdilla tupalenkkiin verrattuna.
Pyysin lenkkiläisiä laittamaan lenkkinsä fillarikalenteriin. Nyt siitä on maininta vain ik-32.org:n vieraskirjassa. Vieraskirjan kommenttien mukaan Espoonlahden lenkilläkään ei ollut lauantaina osallistujia kuin yksi, ilmeiseisti säätilan takia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään oli tupalenkillä tasan kaksinkertainen määrä osallistujia viime viikkoon verrattuna. Puolet oli vanhoja ja puolet uusia kasvoja.
Ajettiin lyhyehkö lenkki että jaksaa huomenna riehua Keravalla.

----------


## Viineri

Ajetaan Tupalenkki myös ensi Torstaina, lähtö perinteisesti 10:00.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Olen tulossa mukaan torstaina. Onko muita tulossa? Vai siirretäänkö lähtö Vantaankoskelle (ks. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=537)

----------


## Olli Ranta

> Olen tulossa mukaan torstaina. Onko muita tulossa? Vai siirretäänkö lähtö Vantaankoskelle (ks. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=537)



Mukana. Ääni Tuvalle mutta Vantaankoskikin käy

----------


## Hannu Koo

mukana säävarauksella , ääni tupalähdön puolesta.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> mukana säävarauksella , ääni tupalähdön puolesta.



Sama ääni lounais-Espoosta.

----------


## Antero

> Sama ääni lounais-Espoosta.



Toinenkin ääni Lounais-Espoosta tuvalle.

Niin hetkonen, minkäs mittaista ajattelitte?

----------


## StePe

> Niin hetkonen, minkäs mittaista ajattelitte?



Ei kai sitä sateessa pitkään viitsi ajella  :Leveä hymy: 
Olisi sellainen 200 km lenkki tuvalta jemmassa, mutta ei taida tälläkään kertaa olla sille käyttöä. Ehkä tällä kertaa kuitenkin sellainen normaali 100 - 150 km. Pitää aamulla tehdä lopulliset suunnitelmat olosuhteiden mukaan (sadekeliin on jo tutustuttu riittävästi ja voi jäädä vaikka lenkki kokonaan väliin).

----------


## Antero

> Ei kai sitä sateessa pitkään viitsi ajella 
> Olisi sellainen 200 km lenkki tuvalta jemmassa, mutta ei taida tälläkään kertaa olla sille käyttöä. Ehkä tällä kertaa kuitenkin sellainen normaali 100 - 150 km. Pitää aamulla tehdä lopulliset suunnitelmat olosuhteiden mukaan (sadekeliin on jo tutustuttu riittävästi ja voi jäädä vaikka lenkki kokonaan väliin).



Hyvä, täytyy ajella tuvalle 10:ksi. My Googleni pikasäätiedotusikoni näyttää yhtä epävarmalle kuin pekka pouta, joten jätän lopullisen päätöksen tulemisestani arvoitukseksi myös itselleni.

----------


## Heikki

Jää lenkki minulta tänään väliin. Epävarma sää antaa mahdollisuuden tehdä yksi työpäivä sisään...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Helatorstain tupalenkille osallistui 13 ajajaa epävakaasta säästä huolimatta. Saatiin hyvällä porukalla kiva lenkki aikaiseksi. Loppujen lopuksi ei sitten sateessa tarvinnut ajaa lainkaan. Vain tienpinnat olivat paikoin hieman märät. 

Lenkin alkuperäinen koollekutsuja sitten teki oharit kun ei jostain syystä päässytkään tulemaan paikalle. Tästä syystä tuvalla odoteltiin vähän normaalia pidempään reitinvalintaa pohdittaessa. Ensimmäisenä foorumilla mukaan ilmoittautuja sitten valitsi reitin sen perusteella että päästään katsomaan onko 2-tiellä 25-tien risteyksessä todellakin 80:n nopeusrajoitus kun oli päässyt peltipoliisin valokuvaamaksi. No olihan siellä. Sitten jatkettiin Vanjärven kautta Karkkilaan ja Läyliäisiin, jossa pysähdyttiin kahville. Kilsoja taisi tulla tuvalta tuvalle noin 160 ja keskari oli vähän yli 30.

Muuten, Vihtijärveltä Lepsämään olisi kieltämättä ollut hauskempi reitti Haimoon kautta ja matkaa olisi ollut vain 1.5 km lisää. Nousumetrejäkin olisi tullut kivasti lisää, jolloin välttämättä loppumatkasta ei olisi tarvinnut etsiä ylimääräisiä mäkietappeja.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Kilsoja taisi tulla tuvalta tuvalle noin 160 ja keskari oli vähän yli 30.



Ja tässä Google map lenkistä. Oikein hienot reitit! (sitä huolimatta että putosin joukosta lopussa, kun ei edes ajettu kovaa nopeutta - jotkut tarvitsevat sairaasti lisää kestävyysharjoitusta!  :Cool: )

----------


## Annsu

Juuri mitä luvattiin ja mitä lähdin hakemaan. Pitkää n. 150 km ja kehittävää pk-lenkkiä. Tuvalle ehdottamasti uudelleen. Mitä mainioin reitti - kivaa vaihtelevaa maastoa ja reilua porukkaa - ja hei löytyyhän niitä jonkilaisia mäkiä täältä Suomestakin. Jesh!

----------


## Antero

Tässä vielä Traxmeet tallenne, jolla voi leikkiä ja katsoa miten hiljaa/kovaa on ajeltu missäkin.

Löytyy siis tapahtumakuvauksen lopusta:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../372/2009-5-21

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna olisi tarjolla rauhallisempivauhtinen lenkki Mikkelän st1:ltä klo 9:30. Keskarina 25 km/h ja matkaa 120 km.

----------


## lampoma

Moi
oisko perjantaille innokkaita lähtijöitä kello 19.00 Kivenlahden Teboililta. Näyttää olevan ainut mahdollinen ajopäivä itselleni tällä viikolla. Tarkoituksena ajella noin 70 km lenkki 28-29 keskarilla, ehkä 30 jos jalat palautuu eilisestä Hyvinkään ajosta. Lenkki suuntautuisi Kirkkonummi-Siuntio-Lapinkylä-Kauklahden kautta takaisin TB:lle lähinnä pikkuteitä ajellen. Pistän fillarikalenteriin lisäinfoa. Tämä viesti on sekä Hepon että Espoon ketjussa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perjantaina en pääse lenkille ja lauantainakin aika on vähän rajoitettu, joten laitoin julkistaen tuollaisen vaihtoehdon lauantailenkiksi:
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../195/2009-5-30

----------


## Heikki

Huomenna on niin otollinen keli, että vuorossa olisi pitkä tupalenkki. Tässä mun reittiehdotus: Inkoo-Fagervik-Pohja-Fiskars-Karjalohja-Sammatti-Lohja-Vesikansa-Nummela-Ojakkala-Veikkola, tuvalta tuvalle ~200km, vähintään 7h.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,1.362305&z=10

----------


## Antero

> Perjantaina en pääse lenkille ja lauantainakin aika on vähän rajoitettu, joten laitoin julkistaen tuollaisen vaihtoehdon lauantailenkiksi:
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../195/2009-5-30



Laitetaan nyt vielä kolmaskin vaihtoehto tuohon mukaan eli jos joku muukin lähtee Jarin mukaan, niin sen jälkeen olisi bonuksena tarjolla 2 h peekoota. Täytyy nääs päästä testaamaan tuota uutta satulaa kun Jarin intervallitreenin aikana sitä ei kuitenkaan pääse käyttämään :No huh!:

----------


## StePe

> Huomenna on niin otollinen keli, että vuorossa olisi pitkä tupalenkki. Tässä mun reittiehdotus: Inkoo-Fagervik-Pohja-Fiskars-Karjalohja-Sammatti-Lohja-Vesikansa-Nummela-Ojakkala-Veikkola, tuvalta tuvalle ~200km, vähintään 7h.



Huomenna olisi kyllä hyvä keli, mutta hallitukselta ei irtoa lupaa pitkälle lenkille. Sunnuntaiksi olisi sitten suunnitteilla pitkä lenkki, mutta taitaa mennä taas tälläkin kertaa soolona.

----------


## Hannu Koo

eipä pääse tupalenkille tyttären yo-juhlien vuoksi ja sunnuntai taitaa mennä toipumiseen... Kiitos vielä helatorstaista, oli hieno lenkki hienossa seurassa.

----------


## Jälkijouko

Sama virsi täällä, pojan yo-juhlat. 
Huomaatteko että me Hannun kanssa ollaan vielä aamuyöstä foorumilla kun järjestelyt vaatii pientä venymistä.
Harmi, tuo Heikin reitti on yksi suosikeista.

----------


## Heikki

> Huomenna olisi kyllä hyvä keli, mutta hallitukselta ei irtoa lupaa pitkälle lenkille. Sunnuntaiksi olisi sitten suunnitteilla pitkä lenkki, mutta taitaa mennä taas tälläkin kertaa soolona.



Tätä vähän pelkäsin, että tänään on huono hetki löytää halukkaita pitkälle lenkille. Jos nyt tuntiin ei kukaan ilmoittaudu mukaan tällä foorumilla, lähden sitten yksin jo hieman aikaisemmin tuolle kaavailemalleni reitille.

Sunnuntaille voisi ajatella vaikka lenkkiä Porvoon itäpuolen rantakierrokselle. V-koskelta varmaankin saisi 10:ltä vahvistuksia mukaan?

----------


## J. Airo

> Jos nyt tuntiin ei kukaan ilmoittaudu mukaan tällä foorumilla, lähden sitten yksin jo hieman aikaisemmin tuolle kaavailemalleni reitille.



Olisin halukas ajamaan tänään tuota Heikin ehdottamaa reittiä Karjalohjalle asti, eli puoleenväliin.    -Jaakko

----------


## Heikki

> Olisin halukas ajamaan tänään tuota Heikin ehdottamaa reittiä Karjalohjalle asti, eli puoleenväliin.    -Jaakko



Ok. Tuvalla klo 10.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Perjantaina en pääse lenkille ja lauantainakin aika on vähän rajoitettu, joten laitoin julkistaen tuollaisen vaihtoehdon lauantailenkiksi:
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../195/2009-5-30



Nopeus/voimaharjoitteluryhmään osallistui viisi ajajaa. Harjoittelu sujui muuten aika hyvin ohjelman mukaan. Mukanahan oli neljä osaa kasvavilla tehoilla, ja jokaisella kerralla keskiteho saavutettiin eikä pahasti edes ylitetty. Tässä erot (häveliäästi erot ohjelman mukaisiin tehoihin ettei käytetyt tehot paljastu kaikelle kansalle  :Leveä hymy: ):

Osa 1: +32 W
Osa 2: +7 W
Osa 3: 0 W
Osa 4: +55 W

Nousumetrejä treenin ajalta tuli 642.

----------


## Heikki

Tupalenkin 200:lle lähti 4 kuskia. Yksi kääntyi kotiin Inkoosta, toinen jäi alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti Karjalohjalle. 

Hieman muutimme reittiä suunnitellusta: alun Masalan reitin vaihdoimme Vitträsk-Veklahti reittiin ja 52 tien sijasta käytimme mahdollisimman paljon vanhaa Kuninkaantietä niin ennen kuin jälkeen Pikkalan. Myös lopun Siikajärven kierroksen jätimme pois, koska tavoitematka näytti toteutuvan ilman sitäkin.

Kuuma ilma teki tepposen allekirjoittaneelle. Jalat olivat tyhjät Vesikansan mäissä. Hieman tilanne parari kohti Bemböleä, kun pudotimme hieman vauhtia ja Olli teki pääosan vetotöistä.

Tuvalta tuvalle tuli ~206km, kokonaisaika 7h43min. Kaksi takoa, leivos ja limu Fagervik:ssa ja Vichyä Lohjalla. Jos tauot jätetään pois, ajoaika oli ~7h10min, tuon perusteella keskari ~28,8km/h.

Hyvä lenkki, kun ottaa huomioon poikkeuksellisen kuuman päivän. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## Reisi

No niin, kaivoin nimimerkin naftaliinista. Oli oikein hyvä lenkki, kiitos osallistujille. Ainoastaan vichy juomapullossa ei ollut hyvä idea, oli puskenut kaikki geelit etuvaihtajaan ja keskiön seutuun, tuli vähän jynssäyshommia. Ja kyllä maistu grillimakkara lenkin päälle! Ei muuta kun ens kertaan! T:Olli

----------


## Heikki

> Ainoastaan vichy juomapullossa ei ollut hyvä idea, oli puskenut kaikki geelit etuvaihtajaan ja keskiön seutuun, tuli vähän jynssäyshommia. T:Olli



Joo, vaikka kotiin päästyä hieman ruiskuttelin fillarin päälle vettä, kovasti tuntuu vielä su aamunakin fillarin keskiönseutu kiinnostavan muurahaisia.

Hiilihappoinen juoma ei varmaankaan oikein toimi niissä sun uusissa kombo pulloissa. Kun se vähän purskahtelee normaalistakin juomapullosta ulos.

----------


## Reisi

vetelin alkuun ihan vaan rätillä mutta kai se täytyy suihkuun viedä kun sitä siirappia on kyllä vielä joka kolossa. Niin ja kyseessä oli siis tällainen pullo: http://www.hydrapak.com/catalog/product2095.htm

----------


## Reisi

onko joku menossa huomenna espoon suunnalta bianchi cupiin rusutjärvelle? Tarvis kipeästi kyytiä paikalle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Olisi pari vaihtoehtoa tupalenkiksi. 7-tuntinen (30 km/h) Karjaan suuntaan ja ripeä (35 km/h) 2-tuntinen TdH-reitin puolikkaalle. 

Katsotaan huomenna miten sääennuste tarkentuu. Tällä hetkellä lyhyempi lenkki vaikuttaisi paremmalta jos haluaa ehtiä kuivin jaloin kotiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Suunnitelmassa olisi ajaa tupalenkillä TdH-reittiä Jokelaan ja Järvenpään kautta takaisin. 

Matkaa tulee tuvalta tuvalle 105 km ja aikaa olisi tarkoitus käyttää tasan 3 tuntia. 

Ennusteen mukaan on myötätuulta sekä menomatka että paluumatka  :Cool: .

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Päivän TdH-35 -harjoittelu meni suunnitelmien mukaan. Menomatkalle ei kuitenkaan saatu myötätuulta vaan 3 m/s vastatuulta. Paluumatkalle saatiin ennustettua reippaampi 5 m/s myötätuuli. 

Matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tuli 107 km ja keskinopeus 35,14 km/h. Ajajia lenkille ei sitten saapunut kuin kaksi. Taisi jokin häppeninki länsinaapurissa verottaa vähän osallistumismäärää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No tulihan se sadekin sieltä.
Jos aamulla on tiet kuivia, niin tulen Mikkelän st1:lle klo 9:30, josta mun mukana pääsee ajelemaan taas rauhallista 25-28 km/h vauhtia Vantaankoskelle klo 11:n lähtöön, jossa mulla on taas vetohuki.

----------


## aKey

> Päivän TdH-35 -harjoittelu meni suunnitelmien mukaan. Menomatkalle ei kuitenkaan saatu myötätuulta vaan 3 m/s vastatuulta. Paluumatkalle saatiin ennustettua reippaampi 5 m/s myötätuuli. 
> 
> Matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tuli 107 km ja keskinopeus 35,14 km/h. Ajajia lenkille ei sitten saapunut kuin kaksi. Taisi jokin häppeninki länsinaapurissa verottaa vähän osallistumismäärää.



Jep, oli hieno lenkki, josta en ois kyllä uskonu näin pienellä joukolla selviäväni maaliin asti. Vaikka jalat alko lopussa olemaan valmiit, niin mukavasti sai kyllä hinausapua.. kiitoksia vielä :Hymy:

----------


## Antero

Kopio TDH -ketjusta jos jotakin asia täälläkin sattuisi kiinnostamaan.

*Pre-Tour de Helsinki 1* 
Ens lauantaina 27.6. kello 10 olisi tarkoitus mennä ajamaan TdH reitti läpi ja samalla hieman testailla kuntoa (vetäjinä Jari ja minä), joten peesailemaan saa tulla vapaasti.

Tervetuloa siis Velon parkkikselle klo 10 tai Bembölen kahvituvalle 10.45.

Mukaan saa tulla kukaan vaan seuraan, ikään ja sukupuoleen katsomatta. Omat eväät, vararenkaat jne mukaan. Kahveelle ei pysähdytä tällä kertaa.

Tarkemmat tiedot täältä:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../424/2009-6-27 
__________________
www.fillarikalenteri.fi

----------


## Niclas

*> Pre-Tour de Helsinki 1* 
> Ens lauantaina 27.6. kello 10 olisi tarkoitus mennä ajamaan TdH reitti läpi > ja samalla hieman testailla kuntoa (vetäjinä Jari ja minä), joten 
> peesailemaan saa tulla vapaasti.
>
> Tervetuloa siis Velon parkkikselle klo 10 tai Bembölen kahvituvalle 10.45.

Kuulostaa hyvältä mutta en tiedä saanko "vapaata" lauantaina. Ajaako joku teistä tulevana sunnuntaina 28.6? 

t. niclas

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Moi! olen uutena seurassa ja oli viime sunnuntai odottamassa Mikkelän st1:llä ja sinne tuli minun lisäksi yksi. Päätimme lähteä Vantaankoskelle katsomaan tilannetta ja onneksi pääsimme mukaan 7 hengen porukkaan ja oli hyvä lenkki. Onko kukan tuloss nyt sunnuntaina Mikkelään huoltoasemalle tai kannattako lähteä suoraan Vantaankoskelle näin kesäaikana?

- Tomas Beijar -

----------


## Viineri

Taidan tulla treenaamaan vetohommia Lauantaina, hyppään matkalta mukaan.
Jos lähdette Tuvalta 10.45 olette 11:30 meidän tiehaaran kohdalla, saatan lähteä tosin lämmittelemään Perttulaa kohti edeltä.

Mulla on työkaverin läksiäiset Pe kaupungissa, mutta täytyy yrittää kotiutua ajoissa :Irvistys:

----------


## VPR

> Onko kukan tuloss nyt sunnuntaina Mikkelään huoltoasemalle tai kannattako lähteä suoraan Vantaankoskelle näin kesäaikana?



Voisin veikata että Vantaankoskelle tulee ensi sunnuntaina +30 ajajaa joten sieltä löytyy ainakin seuraa.

----------


## Niclas

> Moi! olen uutena seurassa ja oli viime sunnuntai odottamassa Mikkelän st1:llä ja sinne tuli minun lisäksi yksi. Päätimme lähteä Vantaankoskelle katsomaan tilannetta ja onneksi pääsimme mukaan 7 hengen porukkaan ja oli hyvä lenkki. Onko kukan tuloss nyt sunnuntaina Mikkelään huoltoasemalle tai kannattako lähteä suoraan Vantaankoskelle näin kesäaikana?
> 
> - Tomas Beijar -



Terve Tomas,
Tulisin mielelläni ajamaan sunnuntaina. Tapaaminen Mikkelän St1:llä tai muualla käy hyvin. 

t. niclas

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Terve Tomas,
> Tulisin mielelläni ajamaan sunnuntaina. Tapaaminen Mikkelän St1:llä tai muualla käy hyvin. 
> 
> t. niclas



Ok hyvä! Nähdään St1:llä.
- Tomas -

----------


## Reisi

voisin hypätä Lauantaina junaan tuvalta, myös vetohommiin innokkaana. Ja Sunnuntaina voisin tulla tuohon Mikkelän st ykköseltä lähtevään porukkaan. Oliko suunnitelmia reitille sen sunnuntain suhteen?

----------


## Niclas

> Ja Sunnuntaina voisin tulla tuohon Mikkelän st ykköseltä lähtevään porukkaan. Oliko suunnitelmia reitille sen sunnuntain suhteen?



Minulla ei ole suunnitelmia. Jos te tunnette jonkun hyvan reitin niin se kay mainiosti. Pituustoivomus ~100-130 km. Tarkennukseksi viela: Onhan lahto 09:30 vai miten?

t. niclas

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Minulla ei ole suunnitelmia. Jos te tunnette jonkun hyvan reitin niin se kay mainiosti. Pituustoivomus ~100-130 km. Tarkennukseksi viela: Onhan lahto 09:30 vai miten?
> 
> t. niclas



Mulle sopii 9.30 sunnuntaina ja 100-130 lenkki ok. En ole hyvä löytämään, mutta kiinnostaisi lähteä veikkola-nummela / lohja suuntaan jos jolla on valmis reitti mielessä tai hyvä kartta mukana.
- Tomas Beijar -

----------


## Reisi

ok, mulla on ainakin hyviä reittejä tuohon suuntaan. ihmetellään sunnuntaiaamulla lisää.

----------


## Kontti

Kaveriporukan kuntolenkki 22km/h tavoitteella Nuuksion ympäri. Lähtö Leppävaarasta huomenna 1.7. klo 18:00
Kaikki siis tervetulleita mukaan.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.com/even...e/430/2009-7-1

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Olisin tulossa Sunnuntaina 5.7 PK-lenkille Mikkelän ST1:lle 09.30. Löytyykö muita kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Heikki

Onko halua aikaistaa kokoontumista tuvalle klo 9:30:een? 
HePo:n porukat Wilier-08:n ideoimana kaavailevat rauhallista Fiskassin lenkiä. Ajavat aamulla Bembölen tuvan kautta. Tässä olisi mahdollisuus liittyä heidän seuraansa ja ajella komeissa maisemissa.

----------


## Hannu Koo

mukaan vaan. Ajetaan normitupalenkkiä astetta keveämmin.

----------


## Antero

Olisiko kiinnostusta ajella pari-kolme-neljätuntisia lenkkejä arki-iltoisin porukalla Espoosta? 

Samaa hommaa nimittäin on tarjolla ti-to Vantaankoskelta (josta ei kahdessa tunnissa pääse minnekään) ja sekalaisin päivin kaukoidässa eli Mustavuoren parkkikselta (jonne kestää ajaa 2 h...), mutta täällä päin ei vissiin ole mitään säännöllistä.

Jos siis löytyy innokkuutta, niin jotain säännöllistä voisi arki-iltoihin alkaa suunnittelemaan? Kertokaa ihmeessä mille asia kuulostaa?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ajatuksen tasolla kylläkin, koska itse ajelen runsaan tunnin-parin tunnin lenkkejä useana iltana vkossa ja vkonloppusin pidempään(kin) - Kirkkonummen-Pohjois-Espoon suunnalla...

Jos menee keskinopeushurjasteluksi (niin kuin HePon arkilenkeillä näkyy käyvän) ei niitä lenkkejä jaksa kovinkaan useasti ajella tässä iässä, mutta kohtuullisella vauhdilla voisin olla mukana.

Nyt vauhtini yksin ajeltuna ovat 27>-<30 km/h

----------


## Hannu Koo

Kyllä kiinnostaa taatusti, varmaan muitakin tupalenkeillä käyneitä tulisi?

----------


## Viineri

Moi!

Minua ainakin kiinnostaisi arki-iltalenkit Espoosta, tuo V:koski kun on liian kaukana.

Parhaiten käy minun normilenkkipäivät Tiistai ja Torstai, aika vaikka 18:00,
siitä kerkiäisi parituntisen lenkin heittää, eli n.60-70km.

Lähtöpaikkana vaikka Tupa tai Mikkeläkin käy, molemmat onnistuu vaivattomasti lähes työmatkan varrella olevina.

Tänään alkaa 4 viikon loma, joten arki-ilta lenkkeily ei nyt ainakaan parina seuraavana viikkona onnistu, kun olen mökillä, mutta viimeistään Elokuussa pääsisin mukaan, jatkaa voisi, niin kauan kuin valoisaa iltaa riittää, syssymmällä tuota lähtöaikaa pitää ehkä rukata aikaisemmaksi, jotta ehtii valoisalla pois lenkiltä.

T:Hannu

----------


## Heikki

Joo, Vantaankoskelle tulee meiltä siirtymää aivan liika, jotta arkilenkit siellä enempää kiinnostaisi. Viikonloput ovat tietysti eri juttu.

Siksi onkin ollut tapana ajella viikolla yksin, etupäässä sitä yhtä ja samaa lenkkiä, Veikkola, Kylmälä, Evitskog, K-nummi, Veklahti, tuvalta-tuvalle ~70km.

Tuvalta voisi hyvin sopia lähtö klo 18:00.

----------


## JSN

> Onko halua aikaistaa kokoontumista tuvalle klo 9:30:een? 
> HePo:n porukat Wilier-08:n ideoimana kaavailevat rauhallista Fiskassin lenkiä. Ajavat aamulla Bembölen tuvan kautta. Tässä olisi mahdollisuus liittyä heidän seuraansa ja ajella komeissa maisemissa.



Olisin huomenna (4.7.) tulossa tupalenkille, eli lähtö 9.30 kahvituvalta ja HePo:n porukoiden mukana kohti Fiskarsia vai onko joku lähdössä klo 10.00 erikseen lenkille?

----------


## Reisi

Täällä myös kiinnostunut arki-iltalenkeistä!

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Luultavasti myöskin lähtisin pikemminkin Bembölestä arkena kuin Vantaankoskelta. Niinä harvoina kertoina kun nyt saan aikaiseksi.

----------


## Marko

> Olisin tulossa Sunnuntaina 5.7 PK-lenkille Mikkelän ST1:lle 09.30. Löytyykö muita kiinnostuneita?



Olen tulossa huomenna 9.30, toivotaan että muutama muukin pääsee paikalle.

----------


## Antero

Pikagallupilla yllättävän moni olisi kiinnostunut ajelemaan 2-3 tunnin arkilenkkejä Espoon seudulta. 

Galluppi jatkuu:

Olisiko ma ja ke päivät hyvät lenkkipäiviksi? Osa porukasta voisi kokoontua klo 17.30 Fiisilän Bike Planetille ja ajaa siitä Bemböleen tuvalle, josta lähtö klo 18?

Tuvalta tuvalle 2-3 tunnin lenkkejä lounaan ja koilisen välillä.

Maanantai ja keskiviikko lenkkipäivinä siksi, että ti ja to on lähtöjä myös Vantaankoskelta. To on Suvisaariston tempopäivä, ti on Bianchicuppia ja nuo rajoittanee joidenkin osallistumista. 

Mitään sitoutumista osallistumiseen ei tietty ole, mutta uskoisin että näinkin isolla porukalla nämä lenkit saisi jo pyörimään. Jotta homma menisi jouhevasti, niin joku voisi olla aina reittivastaava. Vauhti sellainen suurimmalle osalle sopiva "pk" , lienee 30 hujakoilla. Eli sellainen säännöllinen peruslenkki ilman krumeluureja ja muita erikoisuuksia, jonne kuka vaan voi osallistua tai olla osallistumatta.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Olisiko kiinnostusta ajella pari-kolme-neljätuntisia lenkkejä arki-iltoisin porukalla Espoosta?



*On* (luonnollinen vastaus lounais-Espoossa asuvasta  :Vink: )

Toisesta näkökulmasta, Vantaankoskelle kokoontuu hieno porukka ja on hienoa, että lenkki ajetaan joko sovittu päivä (säävarauksella). Usein en osa sanoa viimeisen tunnin asti, ehdinkö tulla itse vai ei, ja on hyvä tietää, että ei tarvitse luvata itseäni osallistujaksi ("joten muutkin lähtevät"), eikä sitten peruta. Toivottavasti uudet Espoon arki-iltojen lenkit eivät pilata V-kosken statusta  :Hymy:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Olisin tulossa Sunnuntaina 5.7 PK-lenkille Mikkelän ST1:lle 09.30. Löytyykö muita kiinnostuneita?



Mukaan, jos vaan force-majeureja ei tapahdu.

----------


## lampoma

> Pikagallupilla yllättävän moni olisi kiinnostunut ajelemaan 2-3 tunnin arkilenkkejä Espoon seudulta. 
> 
> Galluppi jatkuu:
> 
> Olisiko ma ja ke päivät hyvät lenkkipäiviksi? Osa porukasta voisi kokoontua klo 17.30 Fiisilän Bike Planetille ja ajaa siitä Bemböleen tuvalle, josta lähtö klo 18?
> 
> Tuvalta tuvalle 2-3 tunnin lenkkejä lounaan ja koilisen välillä.
> 
> Maanantai ja keskiviikko lenkkipäivinä siksi, että ti ja to on lähtöjä myös Vantaankoskelta. To on Suvisaariston tempopäivä, ti on Bianchicuppia ja nuo rajoittanee joidenkin osallistumista. 
> ...



Ihan hyvä idea. Voisi sitten ajella porukoissa vähän enemmän säiden mukaan kun valittavana viikolla olisi Vantaankoski ja Bembölen tupa.

Itselle tulo suoraan tuvalle kello 18.00 on parempi vaihtoehto ajallisesti.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Onko lauantaiksi muitakin tupalenkille lähtijöitä? Toiveissa on "vähän  :Kieli pitkällä: " lyhyempi reissu kuin viime lauantaina. Laajalahden konttori starttaa Kirvuntien ja Kurkijoentien risteyksestä noin 9.30 jälkeen kohti Bemböleä.

----------


## Aarde

> Onko lauantaiksi muitakin tupalenkille lähtijöitä? Toiveissa on "vähän " lyhyempi reissu kuin viime lauantaina. Laajalahden konttori starttaa Kirvuntien ja Kurkijoentien risteyksestä noin 9.30 jälkeen kohti Bemböleä.



Voisinpa olla jos sää pysyttelee poutaisena.

----------


## lampoma

> Pikagallupilla yllättävän moni olisi kiinnostunut ajelemaan 2-3 tunnin arkilenkkejä Espoon seudulta. 
> 
> Galluppi jatkuu:
> 
> Olisiko ma ja ke päivät hyvät lenkkipäiviksi? Osa porukasta voisi kokoontua klo 17.30 Fiisilän Bike Planetille ja ajaa siitä Bemböleen tuvalle, josta lähtö klo 18?
> 
> Tuvalta tuvalle 2-3 tunnin lenkkejä lounaan ja koilisen välillä.
> 
> Maanantai ja keskiviikko lenkkipäivinä siksi, että ti ja to on lähtöjä myös Vantaankoskelta.



Olisiko huomenna Tuvalta kello 18.00 lähtijöitä 2 tuntiselle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Kivenlahden TB:ltä ?

----------


## lynxlynx

Onnittelut Jarille ISM-kullasta.

----------


## Viineri

Huominen Tupalenkki jää taas väliin, mutta sovittiin Heikin kanssa, että mennään
sitten Sunnutaina kioskille. Joku taisi Hepoketjussa ehdotella Porvoota, se vois olla
hyvä keikka.
Eli tervetuloa kaikki Sunnuntaina mukaan.

----------


## StePe

Onkohan tuvalle tulossa huomenna kukaan?
Lähinnä mietin, että lahtisinkö ajamaan oman lenkin aikaisemmin vai odottelisinko siihen klo 10 asti.

----------


## KiVa

Onko nyt lauantaina (1.8.) tupalenkille lähtijöitä? Meitä ois täällä kaksin kappalein, jos olisi edes jonkunmoinen porukka lähdössä!

----------


## lampoma

> Onko nyt lauantaina (1.8.) tupalenkille lähtijöitä? Meitä ois täällä kaksin kappalein, jos olisi edes jonkunmoinen porukka lähdössä!



Voisihan vaihteeksi ajella tupalenkkiä. Minkälaista lenkkiä olisi ajatuksessa?

----------


## Hannu Koo

tulossa, jos taivas ei putoa niskaan.

----------


## KiVa

Joku 100-150km? Ja suuntimo mielellään jonnekin muualle kun K-nummi-Siuntio-Inkoo-Lohja... Oiskohan kiinnostusta TdH-reittiin, ainakin osittain?

----------


## Viineri

Meikällä on La bookattu vaimon harrastuksille, joten Tupa jää taas väliin  :Irvistys: 
Sunnuntaina sitten 10:00 V- kosken Kioskille.

----------


## KiVa

Mekin joudutaan nyt jättää väliin, käsi on niin kipeä ettei tiedä pystyykö ajamaan 5 min pitempään. Nyyhkis.

----------


## HamSSi

Täl alottelijalla olis kyl kiinnostusta huomiselle lenkille, ilmoista riippumatta. Jos sinne saadaan porukka kasaan, nii onks ollu tapana mennä ihan pihalle asti vai tavata vaan siinä lähimmässä risteyksessä?

----------


## lampoma

Ollaan tavattu siinä tuvan parkkisella. Minä olen tulossa. Mites Risu irtooko lenkki huomenna?

----------


## Hannu Koo

joo, tulossa ollaan. 

- Hannu

----------


## HamSSi

Vielä semmonen tarkistus, et kummalla parkkiksella, jos kukaan tätä foorumia enää tähän aikaan lukee :Kieli pitkällä:  Se kumpi on lähempänä sitä huoltsikkaa vai se minne joutuu pikkusen kiertämään autotieltä?

----------


## lampoma

Siinä shellin kohdalla olevalla.

----------


## NikoB

Tulin mukaan forumiin 5 min. sitten... Lenkki tuvalta klo 10 kuulostaa hyvältä jos säät sallivat.

----------


## Antero

Tulossa ollaan. Mentäiskö Fagervikiin kahveelle ja tie 51:stä pitkin Karjaan kautta takaisin?

----------


## lampoma

Huomenna olisi tiedossa oheinen lenkki 28-30 keskarilla kello 18.00 Kivenlahden TB:ltä (Vanha Jorvaksentie )
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,1.231842&z=10

----------


## buttonfly

Moro.

Noi (fillarikalenterin pitkät lenkit) on siis joka viikko? paljonko väkeä yleensä mukana? jos vaikka uskaltautuis mukaan..  :Cool:

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Huomenna olisi tiedossa oheinen lenkki 28-30 keskarilla kello 18.00 Kivenlahden TB:ltä (Vanha Jorvaksentie )
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,1.231842&z=10



en nyt pääse mutta ilmoita toistekin, jos vaikka nappaisi.

----------


## Viineri

Ensi Sunnuntaina on perinteiset ajot Tammisaaressa, matkaa 120km, kaikki mukaan!



http://www.kunto.fi/urheiluseurat_ja.../?x24443=89173

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Huomenna olisi tiedossa oheinen lenkki 28-30 keskarilla kello 18.00 Kivenlahden TB:ltä (Vanha Jorvaksentie )
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,1.231842&z=10



Tota ajelen tosi paljon yksikseni harvasen vko - tulisin mukaan, mutta selkä on jumissa - täytyy koettaa avata sitä hiljaisella vauhdilla ...

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tämä ei suoranaisesti Espoon lenkkeihin liity (...osallistukaa toki  :Vink: )

...mutta en malta olla vinkkaamatta edelliselle kirjoittajalle, että itselläni _selkävaivoihin auttoi_ (...lähes ihmeenomaisesti  :Cool: ) sellainen yksinkertainen "temppu" kuin  _siirtyminen käyttämään hieman matalampaa tyynyä._ -- Näin, _yx kax_, oli selkäkipu eli harmillisen usein vaivannut, ilmeisesti lihaskramppi tms., poissa  :Hymy: 

j.k. Aika usein selkäkipu johtuu lihaksiston (normaalin) jännityksen epätasapainotilasta (esim. epäsopivan ajoasennon seurauksena), jolloin pitäisi saada ko. kipeytynyt lihas rentoutettua, jotta muutkin selän lihakset (jotka "kireytyvät" ko. lihaksen ympärillä) voisivat vähentää lisää kipua aiheuttavia "korjausliikkeitä".

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tämä ei suoranaisesti Espoon lenkkeihin liity (...osallistukaa toki )
> 
> ...mutta en malta olla vinkkaamatta edelliselle kirjoittajalle, että itselläni _selkävaivoihin auttoi_ (...lähes ihmeenomaisesti ) sellainen yksinkertainen "temppu" kuin  _siirtyminen käyttämään hieman matalampaa tyynyä._ -- Näin, _yx kax_, oli selkäkipu eli harmillisen usein vaivannut, ilmeisesti lihaskramppi tms., poissa 
> 
> j.k. Aika usein selkäkipu johtuu lihaksiston (normaalin) jännityksen epätasapainotilasta (esim. epäsopivan ajoasennon seurauksena), jolloin pitäisi saada ko. kipeytynyt lihas rentoutettua, jotta muutkin selän lihakset (jotka "kireytyvät" ko. lihaksen ympärillä) voisivat vähentää lisää kipua aiheuttavia "korjausliikkeitä".



Kiitos Pekka - tää meni jumiin kuntosalilla selkäpenkissä (ei siis ajamalla), kun kesällä tulee aivan liian harvakseltaan käytyä salilla ja vedin keskivartalotreenit aivan 'täysillä' talvikauden tapaan ..

----------


## StePe

Tänään illan Vantaankosken lenkillä oli vähän puhetta, että lauantaina voitaisiin ajaa Bebölen kahvituvalta joku pidempi 200 - 250 km lenkki.

Reittivaihtoehtoja esim.
- aikaisemmin esillä ollut vähän reilu 200 km reitti (Inkoo-Fagervik-Pohja-Karjalohja-Sammatti jne.)
- n. 210 km reitti Bemböle-Lepsämä-Haimoo-Pilpala-Porras-Vihti-Bemböle
- n. 250 km reitti suunnilleen Kuninkaantietä Tammisaareen, josta Prästkullan kautta Tenholaan ja loppumatka reittiä Pohja-Karjalohja-Sammatti-Vihti-Bemböle.
Viimeisessä vaihtoehdossa on pari hiekkatiepätkää, jotka voi tarvittaessa kiertää, jos hienot ajopelit säikkyvät päällystämättömiä väyliä

----------


## J. Airo

> Reittivaihtoehtoja esim.



Olen menossa Backgrändiin (Karjaalta vähän pohjoiseen) lauantaina, joten vaihtoehdot 1 ja 3 sopisivat minulle passelisti. Mutta ne jotka ajavat koko matkan saavat tietysti päättää.

----------


## Heikki

> Tänään illan Vantaankosken lenkillä oli vähän puhetta, että lauantaina voitaisiin ajaa Bebölen kahvituvalta joku pidempi 200 - 250 km lenkki.



Olisiko syytä aikaistaa lähtöä klo 10:stä?

----------


## mantis

> Tänään illan Vantaankosken lenkillä oli vähän puhetta, että lauantaina voitaisiin ajaa Bebölen kahvituvalta joku pidempi 200 - 250 km lenkki.



Olin ajatellut tulla taas pitkästä aikaa tupalenkille, mutta tommonen 200+ ei tällä kuntopohjalla hirveästi innosta. Eilen meni 120 ja siinäkin oli jo ihan riittävästi. No voihan sitä aina himmata sopivassa kohtaa.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Tänään illan Vantaankosken lenkillä oli vähän puhetta, että lauantaina voitaisiin ajaa Bebölen kahvituvalta joku pidempi 200 - 250 km lenkki.
> 
> Reittivaihtoehtoja esim.
> - aikaisemmin esillä ollut vähän reilu 200 km reitti (Inkoo-Fagervik-Pohja-Karjalohja-Sammatti jne.)
> - n. 210 km reitti Bemböle-Lepsämä-Haimoo-Pilpala-Porras-Vihti-Bemböle
> - n. 250 km reitti suunnilleen Kuninkaantietä Tammisaareen, josta Prästkullan kautta Tenholaan ja loppumatka reittiä Pohja-Karjalohja-Sammatti-Vihti-Bemböle.
> Viimeisessä vaihtoehdossa on pari hiekkatiepätkää, jotka voi tarvittaessa kiertää, jos hienot ajopelit säikkyvät päällystämättömiä väyliä




Olen lähdössä mukaan ja kaikki reittivaihtoehdot käyvät. Onko lähtö klo 9 Bembölestä sopiva?

Jos on toiveita ja lähtijöitä luokkaa 100-150 km lenkille, niin ehdotan, että tämä lenkki starttaisi tuvalta klo 10. Jos ehdotus kiinnostaa, niin ei kun viestejä reitistä ja osallistumisesta peliin.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Olen lähdössä mukaan ja kaikki reittivaihtoehdot käyvät. Onko lähtö klo 9 Bembölestä sopiva?
> 
> Jos on toiveita ja lähtijöitä luokkaa 100-150 km lenkille, niin ehdotan, että tämä lenkki starttaisi tuvalta klo 10. Jos ehdotus kiinnostaa, niin ei kun viestejä reitistä ja osallistumisesta peliin.



Osallistun 100-150 km lenkille klo 10. Reitin suhteen olen joustava.

----------


## StePe

> Olisiko syytä aikaistaa lähtöä klo 10:stä?



Ei sitä lähtöaikaa varmaankaan kannata lähteä rukkaamaan. Klo 10 voi lähteä vaikka koko porukalla ja lyhyen ja pitkän matkan porukat voivat sitten jatkaa jossakin vaiheessa eri reittiä (tai jos kiinnostusta pitkälle vaihtoehdolle ei ole, niin ajetaan koko porukalla lyhyempi reitti - esim. Inkoosta Virkkalan/Lohjan kautta takaisin Bemböleen).

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Ei sitä lähtöaikaa varmaankaan kannata lähteä rukkaamaan. Klo 10 voi lähteä vaikka koko porukalla ja lyhyen ja pitkän matkan porukat voivat sitten jatkaa jossakin vaiheessa eri reittiä (tai jos kiinnostusta pitkälle vaihtoehdolle ei ole, niin ajetaan koko porukalla lyhyempi reitti - esim. Inkoosta Virkkalan/Lohjan kautta takaisin Bemböleen).



Olen edelleen kiinnostunut pitkästä min. 200 km lenkistä kuten ilmeisesti myös Heikki eli meitä pitkämatkalaisia on ainakin kolme = riittävä määrä.

----------


## StePe

> ...meitä pitkämatkalaisia on ainakin kolme = riittävä määrä.



Jos en aivan väärin tulkinnut, niin myös Bilato taisi olla kiinnostunut pidemmästä lenkistä.

----------


## Heikki

> Ei sitä lähtöaikaa varmaankaan kannata lähteä rukkaamaan. Klo 10 voi lähteä vaikka koko porukalla.



Tehdään näin.

----------


## VesaP

> Jos en aivan väärin tulkinnut, niin myös Bilato taisi olla kiinnostunut pidemmästä lenkistä.



Muakin kiinnostas, mutta taidatte puhua tämän viikonlopun ajeluista --> kuntopyörän orja olen taas viikonlopun(kin) yli.  :Vihainen:  Mun keraamiset leekerit kompensoisi varmaan Contien huonomman(?) rullaavuuden ja pysyisin teidän peesissä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## StePe

> Muakin kiinnostas, mutta taidatte puhua tämän viikonlopun ajeluista --> kuntopyörän orja olen taas viikonlopun(kin) yli.  Mun keraamiset leekerit kompensoisi varmaan Contien huonomman(?) rullaavuuden ja pysyisin teidän peesissä.



Et taida tyytyä peesaamiseen meidän hitaassa vauhdissa, vaan perinteiseen tyyliin taitavat peesaajat löytyä muualta.  :Vink: 

Voidaanhan sitä ajella vaikka 300 km seuraavana viikonloppuna, jos sääolot sattuvat pysymään otollisina (ensi viikolla taisi kyllä olla odotettavissa pientä muutosta tämän viikon poikkeuksellisen kesäisiin oloihin).

----------


## bilato

> Jos en aivan väärin tulkinnut, niin myös Bilato taisi olla kiinnostunut pidemmästä lenkistä.



Mukana ollaan! Ja lähdetään vaan kello 10:00, koska täältä Itä-Vantaan perukoilta siirtymäajoa tulee tuvalle noin puolitoista tuntia.

----------


## StePe

Kun Bilatollekin tulee tuota alkusiirtymää ihan kohtuullisesti ja lenkin jälkeen pitää vielä ajaa takaisin, niin olisiko se parasta turvautua vanhaan ehdotukseen reittiä Bemböle-Inkoo-Fagervik-Karjaa-Pohja-Sammatti-Pusula-Vihti-Lepsämä-Bemböle (n. 220 km). Lepsämästä pääsisi halutessaan oikaisemaan sinne Itä-Vantaallekin, jos lenkistä uhkaa tulla liian pitkä.

----------


## bilato

Fiskarssin lenkki vakuttaa hyvin mielekiintoiselta. Toi reitti sopisi ilmeisesti *J.Airo*nkin reittisuunnitelmiin paremmin, kuin hyvin?

----------


## StePe

Kohtuullisen lämpimässä säässä saimme ajettua suunnilleen suunnitelman mukaisen lenkin (tuvalta tuvalle Garminin mukaan 222 km - tässä on tosin mukana muutama sata metriä ylimääräistä edestakaisin sahausta rengassulkeisten suorituspaikalla). Loppumatkasta poikettiin suunnitelmasta sen verran, että Laurintien sijasta ajettiin Selintietä Lepsämään. Kasvihuoneilmiön lähellä taisi infotaulu näyttää ilman lämpötilaksi 25 ja tien lämpötilaksi n. 50 astetta. Pusulan paikkeilla havaitsimme muutaman sadepisaran, joten sääennusteessa mainittu sadekuuroriskikin toteutui pienessä mittakaavassa. Koko kierroksen sinnitteli läpi 7 kuskia ja Bilato taisi tavoitella jopa 300 km kokonaismatkaa.

----------


## mantis

Oli kyllä hienoin ja älyttömin lenkki mun pienellä pyöräilijän uralla. Ei pitäis lähteä näin pienellä pohjatreenillä tämmösille lenkeille ja sen alko kyllä huomaamaan n. 6 tunnin jälkeen. Vähän dataa: koti ovelta ovelle 241,5km, keskiwatit 243W (nollat mukana), maxwatit 1190W, nousumetrejä 2055m ja keskari 30,6km/h.

Kiitti kaikille vielä kerran.

----------


## bilato

Kiitos vielä kerran kaikille upeasta lenkistä!
Matkaa mulle kertyi siirtymineen 301km ja ajoaikaa vähän yli 10h30min.

Onneksi alkumetreillä rikkoutunut ulkorenkaani kesti Stepen hyvien paikkausvinkkien ansiosta koko matkan.

----------


## TuH

Mahtava lenkki, kiitos kaikille!

Tämä oli minullekin pisin kertarykäisy koskaan, siirtymäajoineen 234,6 kilometriä. Mateluvauhdeista suodatettuksi lenkin keskinopeudeksi sain 31,3 km/h (kun autostop 12,5 km/h).

Nakkasin Garmin Connectiin gepsijäljen lenkistä:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/10760657 (klikkaa oikeasta yläkulmasta "View in Metric")

----------


## Mika H.

On teillä ollut komea lenksu ja vielä aikamoisia siirtymätaipaleita  :No huh!: . Ei varmaan edes se pikku nousu Vihdin jälkeen tuntunut missään, kun kerran olitte suorittaneet kelpo alkuverryttelyn  :Vink: .

----------


## buttonfly

Hello.
IK-32:n suuntaa kuittia, miks teil on vakiolenkki ( su 9:30 ST-1) jos ei siellä ketään käy? Ihan outsiderina tulin pelipaikalle ja kas, ei ketään. Pitäiskö vaikka tänne heittää jotain jos lenkki on kokonaan peruttu?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Antero

Viime kuussa pyöriteltiin ajatusta säännöllisten arkilenkkien järjestämisestä Espoon suunnalle (eli samaa toimintaa mitä on idässä ja Vantaankoskella).

Koska aikaa on arkisin rajallisesti töiden/auringon suhteen, niin kovin pitkiä siirtymiä ei ole mielelekästä ajaa. Löytyisikö Länsi-Espoo/Masala suunnalta riittävää kiinnostusta maanantailenkeille, jotka starttaisivat Kivenlahden Teboililta kello 18 (Vanha Jorvaksentie 1)?

Eli joka maanantai kello 18 1,5-2,5 h lenkki "perusvauhtina" about 30 km/h?

Pyörätietä pohjoiseen ja Mankin Nesteen kautta (josta tietty voi liittyä mukaan) ajan ja ajohalujen mukaan Vitträskin/Juusjärven/Humaljärven ympäri ja takaisin Teboilille.

Tänään siis tepiksellä klo 18.

Tässä vielä lisätietoa asiasta:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2009-8-10

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Hello.
> IK-32:n suuntaa kuittia, miks teil on vakiolenkki ( su 9:30 ST-1) jos ei siellä ketään käy? Ihan outsiderina tulin pelipaikalle ja kas, ei ketään. Pitäiskö vaikka tänne heittää jotain jos lenkki on kokonaan peruttu?



No eihän sitten voi sanoa että ei ollut ketään pelipaikalla kun sinä olit siellä  :Sarkastinen: .

Mutta juu, IK:n sunnuntailenkit kesäkaudella voi olla aika vähäväkisiä, koska kisakuskit on usein kisoissa ja jostain syystä harrasteajajat eivät ole ottaneet lenkkiä omakseen. Kannattanee huhuilla täällä onko muita tulossa. Tai sitten kurkkasta fillarikalenterista.

Talvikautena (marraskuu-maaliskuu) k.o. lähdössä on ollut takuuvarmemmin useita osallistujia.

----------


## Antero

> Pyörätietä pohjoiseen ja Mankin Nesteen kautta (josta tietty voi liittyä mukaan) ajan ja ajohalujen mukaan Vitträskin/Juusjärven/Humaljärven ympäri ja takaisin Teboilille.
> 
> Tänään siis tepiksellä klo 18.
> 
> Tässä vielä lisätietoa asiasta:
> 
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2009-8-10



Eka maanantailenkki korkattu 4 kuskin voimin. Kierrettiin rennolla mielellä ja nopeudella Vitträsk ja Humaljärvi.

Jatkuu ensi maanantaina...

----------


## Mika H.

ainakin tämän hetkisen ennusteen mukaan. Siispä: onko lauantai klo 10 starttiin suunnitteilla jotain? En tosin kaipaa tuollaista >200km niin kuin viime lauantaina veditte, mutta jotain luokkaa 150-180km (ainahan toivoa saa  :Vink: ).

----------


## StePe

> ainakin tämän hetkisen ennusteen mukaan. Siispä: onko lauantai klo 10 starttiin suunnitteilla jotain? En tosin kaipaa tuollaista >200km niin kuin viime lauantaina veditte, mutta jotain luokkaa 150-180km (ainahan toivoa saa ).



Taitaa tuohon lauantain sääennusteeseen vielä sisältyä pieniä epävarmuustekijöitä.
TdH 2009 -säikeessä on kuitenkin ideoitu TdH-reittiin tutustumista lauantaina ja Bembölessä porukka olisi siinä klo 10 paikkeilla.

----------


## Iletys

> Eka maanantailenkki korkattu 4 kuskin voimin. Kierrettiin rennolla mielellä ja nopeudella Vitträsk ja Humaljärvi.
> 
> Jatkuu ensi maanantaina...



Jos saa olla utelias, niin mikä mahtoi olla keskinopeus tuolla lenkillä?

Itseäni kiinnostaisi kovasti tuollaisen maanantailenkit, mutta en usko pystyväni (järkevillä sykkeillä) vetämään tuota aikaa 30km/h keskinopeudella.

Ei hajuakaan paljonko tuollainen peesissä kulkeminen auttaa kun en ole porukassa ajanut? Lisäksi varmaan auttaisi jos vaihtaisi 32mm nappulagummit kapeampiin maantieversioihin. (siis omistan cc-pyörän)

----------


## Antero

> Jos saa olla utelias, niin mikä mahtoi olla keskinopeus tuolla lenkillä?
> 
> Itseäni kiinnostaisi kovasti tuollaisen maanantailenkit, mutta en usko pystyväni (järkevillä sykkeillä) vetämään tuota aikaa 30km/h keskinopeudella.
> 
> Ei hajuakaan paljonko tuollainen peesissä kulkeminen auttaa kun en ole porukassa ajanut? Lisäksi varmaan auttaisi jos vaihtaisi 32mm nappulagummit kapeampiin maantieversioihin. (siis omistan cc-pyörän)



3-kympin hujakoilla. Kannattaa tosiaan tulla mukaan sen kummempia miettimättä. Maantiepyörällä ja maantierenkailla porukassa tuo 30 km/h on rentoa menoa. Ja jos näyttää sille, että meno on liian kovaa, niin ajetaan rauhallisemmin.

----------


## Iletys

Pitäähän kokeilla joku kerta. Pitää lähteä tänään nostamaan keskinopeutta. Kiitoksia kutsusta!

edit:
41km kokeilu päätyi 27km/h keskariin. Tosin siinä oli muutama pysähdys (karttanavigointia puhelimella). Sitten vielä noilla huonoilla pyöräteillä välillä heiluminen vie aikaa. Kaveri tuli peesissä koko matkan paksurenkaisella maastopyörällä. Joku saattaa olla nähnyt tuon näyn kirkkonummella päin?
Eli eiköhän tässä kohta tuonne porukkaan päästä ainakin perälle roikkumaan.

----------


## mantis

> Ei hajuakaan paljonko tuollainen peesissä kulkeminen auttaa kun en ole porukassa ajanut? Lisäksi varmaan auttaisi jos vaihtaisi 32mm nappulagummit kapeampiin maantieversioihin. (siis omistan cc-pyörän)



Suosittelen vahvasti renkaiden vaihtamista maantierenkaisiin kun tulet lenkille. Kyllä se sen verran kuitenkin vaikuttaa. Ja tervetuloa!

----------


## TuH

> Itseäni kiinnostaisi kovasti tuollaisen maanantailenkit, mutta en usko pystyväni (järkevillä sykkeillä) vetämään tuota aikaa 30km/h keskinopeudella.
> 
> Ei hajuakaan paljonko tuollainen peesissä kulkeminen auttaa kun en ole porukassa ajanut?



Porukka-ajoa ja soolona polkemista voisi verrata vaikka niin, että soolona olet vetovuorossa koko lenkin ajan, kun taas porukassa pääset suurimman osan ajasta peesiin huilaamaan. Ja usko pois, peesissä pyörä kulkee toooooodella kevyesti. Enkä usko, että ensikertalaiselle on mikään suuri synti laistaa vetovuoroista ja pysytellä letkan jatkeena.


*Onko muuten tänä lauantaina Bembölen kahvituvalta lähdössä/ohittamassa pelkästään se Tour de Helsinki -ennakkoporukka vai oltiinko kymmeneltä starttaamassa toistakin lenkkiä? Reittisuunnitelmia?*

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Viime kuussa pyöriteltiin ajatusta säännöllisten arkilenkkien järjestämisestä Espoon suunnalle (eli samaa toimintaa mitä on idässä ja Vantaankoskella).
> 
> Koska aikaa on arkisin rajallisesti töiden/auringon suhteen, niin kovin pitkiä siirtymiä ei ole mielelekästä ajaa. Löytyisikö Länsi-Espoo/Masala suunnalta riittävää kiinnostusta maanantailenkeille, jotka starttaisivat Kivenlahden Teboililta kello 18 (Vanha Jorvaksentie 1)?
> 
> Eli joka maanantai kello 18 1,5-2,5 h lenkki "perusvauhtina" about 30 km/h?



Hieno ajatus. Itselleni klo 18 on vähän liian aikaisin, en ehkä ehdi. Ymmärrän kuitenkin hyvin että syksyllä pimeys asettaa rajan. No, toivottavasti pääsen ainakin silloin tällöin.

----------


## NikoB

Ajattelin tulla mukaan Bembölen lenkille ensi lauantaina mutta aikaa on vain 2-2.5 h. Onko muita joilla vastaava tilanne, reittivaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Moi!
Onko kukaan lähdössä sunnuntailenkille Mikkelän ST1:ltä?

----------


## StePe

> Ajattelin tulla mukaan Bembölen lenkille ensi lauantaina mutta aikaa on vain 2-2.5 h. Onko muita joilla vastaava tilanne, reittivaihtoehtoja?



Jos lähtee mukaan TdH-reittiä pitkin, voi sitten kääntyä takaisin sopivasta kohdasta vaikka Nurmijärveltä tai Perttulasta ja paluumatkan voi ajaa eri reittiäkin esim. näin Lahnuksen kautta. Jos haluaa vähän pidemmän lenkin, niin jossakin vaiheessa voi siirtyä TdH-reitiltä sakkolenkille (esim. Jokelanseudulta voi jatkaa itään tai pohjoiseen eli Halkian tai Nummisen suuntaan).

----------


## KiVa

Kiitos kaikille tämänpäiväisestä tupa/tdh -lenkistä! Oli mukava ajella vähän isommassa porukassa vaihteeksi! 

T. Garmin Ladies Team  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

Jebu! Kiitos lenkistä. Itse olin jo Kuninkaanmäessä omalla takapihalla ja karkasin porukasta, mutta lohjalaisilla ja espoolaisilla oli siitä reilunpuoleinen kotimatka  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JoVain

No niin, no... Lohjalaiset heitti kyllä Tuvalla pyörät auton katolle ja kaasutti kotiin :Nolous:

----------


## Antero

Tänään olisi taas tarjolla viikonlopun "palauttelulenkkiä" Kivenlahden Teboililta klo 18. Tässä lisätietoa:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2009-8-17

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tänään olisi taas tarjolla viikonlopun "palauttelulenkkiä" Kivenlahden Teboililta klo 18. Tässä lisätietoa:
> 
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2009-8-17



Mukana ollaan. Saderintamakin meni sopivasti ohi!

----------


## Antero

> Mukana ollaan. Saderintamakin meni sopivasti ohi!



Sateilta tosiaan säästyttiin. Mukana 6 kuskia, ajettiin  noin 60 km Jarin valitsemia  mukavia hyväkuntoisia pikkuteitä. Ensi maanantaina jatkuu...

----------


## ANAbooli

Onko tuvalta lenkille lähtijöitä huomenna keskiviikkona? Käykö 18 aikoihin

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko tuvalta lenkille lähtijöitä huomenna keskiviikkona? Käykö 18 aikoihin



Mulle kävisi lyhyt lenkki tähän aikaa. Miten olisi noin runsas tunti kevyttä ajoa (32 km/h) jonka seassa kolme kappaletta 3 minuutin kovahkoa (40 km/h) vetoa?

----------


## lampoma

> Mulle kävisi lyhyt lenkki tähän aikaa. Miten olisi noin runsas tunti kevyttä ajoa (32 km/h) jonka seassa kolme kappaletta 3 minuutin kovahkoa (40 km/h) vetoa?



Länsi-Espoon Wimma ehtisi Mankin Nesteelle noin 15-20 yli kuudeksi jos lähtisimme kello 18.00 Kivenlahden TB:ltä. Olisiko suunta sopiva?

----------


## ANAbooli

Mulle ainakin käy Kivenlahden TB ja vedot paremmin kuin hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen aikatauluksi näyttää tulevan sitten:
18:00 Bembölen Kahvitupa ja Kivenlahden TB
18:15 Mankin Neste

Ajetaan vaikka Kylmälän/Veikkolan lenkki.
Mä tulen mukaan tuvalta.

----------


## lampoma

> Huomisen aikatauluksi näyttää tulevan sitten:
> 18:00 Bembölen Kahvitupa ja Kivenlahden TB
> 18:15 Mankin Neste
> 
> Ajetaan vaikka Kylmälän/Veikkolan lenkki.
> Mä tulen mukaan tuvalta.



Mä starttaan 18:00 Kivenlahden TB:ltä.

----------


## ANAbooli

Tähtään tuvalle klo. 18:00, kun sen on ihan matkan varrella.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Huomisen aikatauluksi näyttää tulevan sitten:
> 18:00 Bembölen Kahvitupa ja Kivenlahden TB
> 18:15 Mankin Neste
> 
> Ajetaan vaikka Kylmälän/Veikkolan lenkki.
> Mä tulen mukaan tuvalta.



Tulen myös mukaan tuvalta klo 18

----------


## Antero

Eli tulossa

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illan treenissä vetäjän keskiwatit vedoissa poikkesivat ohjelman mukaisista seuraavasti:
1. +30
2. +10
3. +27
4. +14

Eli suht kohdillaan, vaikka vakiotehojen ylläpito lyhyissä vedoissa olikin aika vaikeaa.

Muuten, polarin käyrästä paljastui että Espoonväylän liikennevaloissa seisottiin 1 min 20 sek.
Eli sen verran myöhästyttiin Mankin Nesteelle tulosta. Muuten minuuttiaikataulu piti hyvin.

----------


## TuH

19.8. lenkin GPS-jälki (keskinopeus laskettu 12,5 km/h autostopilla):

http://connect.garmin.com/player/11503025

Mailit voi muuntaa kilometreiksi klikkaamalla View in Metric.

----------


## Heikki

Ilmeisesti TdH lenkki taas? Olisiko nyt syytä ajaa koko matkan ihan virallista reittiä, että ei sitten parin viikon päästä tule vastaan yllätyksiä.

Jokos Nikkilän keskustassa reitti jo päällystetty?

----------


## TuH

Virallisella TdH-reitillä oli viikko sitten ainakin pari ongelmakohtaa.

Nikkilän keskusta oli vieläkin pelkkää työmaata, eikä taatusti herkkua isolla ajoporukalla. Toinen paha hasardikohta sijaitsi seitsemän kilometriä ennen Nikkilää Paippistentiellä. Siellä yllättää oikealle viettävä alamäki, jonka pinta vaihtuu kesken kaiken kuorittuun asvalttiin. Ainoa ennakkovaroitus on yksinäinen työmaamerkki hasardia edeltävässä lyhyessä nousussa. Pitäkää siis silmänne auki.

Keravantien siltatyömaa oli sentään jo siedettävässä kondiksessa (mitä nyt jonkin verran irtokiveä tiellä).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jos olette menossa IK-32:n lenkille huomenna, niin ilmoitelkaa itsestänne tänne tai fillarikalenteriin. 

Itse en ole tällä kertaa tulossa Mikkelän kautta huomiselle lenkilleni. Pitää vähän säästää voimia tiistaiksi kun tänään tuli kuormitusta yhdelle päivälle eniten koko kesänä Keravan kevätpolkaisun jälkeen.

----------


## Antero

Rauhallista palauttelua tarjolla taas näin maanantaisin:

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2009-8-24

Muuten, Fillarikalenterin lenkkivetäjät saavat mailiinsa automaattisesti tiedon jos joku ilmoittautuu lenkille osallistujaksi. Siksi olisi mukavaa, että llaittaisi osallistumismerkinnän jos on tulossa. Pakollistahan se ei tietenkään ole, mutta auttaa paljon lenkkien suunnittelussa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Fillarikalenterin lenkkivetäjät saavat mailiinsa automaattisesti tiedon jos joku ilmoittautuu lenkille osallistujaksi.



Tuijotin näyttöä ja mietin, miten voi "ilmoittautua" sen jälkeen kun klikkaat fillarifoorumin linkkiä. Monivuotinen työkokemus IT-alueella antoi ratkaisun muutama tunti kuluttua  :Leveä hymy:  : ensin pitää kirjautua sisään  :Leveä hymy:  Nähdään siellä!

----------


## Antero

> Tuijotin näyttöä ja mietin, miten voi "ilmoittautua" sen jälkeen kun klikkaat fillarifoorumin linkkiä. Monivuotinen työkokemus IT-alueella antoi ratkaisun muutama tunti kuluttua  : ensin pitää kirjautua sisään  Nähdään siellä!



OT:

Totta! Olen itsekin ollut monesti hämilläni, että öö mitenkäs tässä ei ole mitään painiketta mistä voi ilmoittautua?!? Eli kirjautuminen unohtuu, koska siitä ei sanota missään. Laitan asiasta techiin tietoa, josko siihen saisi parannuksen. Kiitos muuten "vinkistä".

----------


## VPR

Kahdeksan ajajaa kruisaili 71 kilometriä keskarilla 31,5. Reitti: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...7&ie=UTF8&z=11

----------


## mantis

Mäkin olin jo puolimatkassa teboilille kun choruksen ketju katkes. Tai siis niitti petti. Oli aika kuumottavaa kun just vedin putkelta. Onneks selvis parilla mustelmalla. 

Ens viikolla uutta matoa koukkuun.

----------


## A.M.®

> Kahdeksan ajajaa kruisaili 71 kilometriä keskarilla 31,5. Reitti: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...7&ie=UTF8&z=11



Kas, tulitte vastaan noin 1 km ennen Kirkkonummi cityä ja hanska taisi nousta tervehdyksenä joka jampalla  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

Kun Espoon lenkkiketju näyttää hiljenneen, niin kysynpä nyt varmuuden vuoksi, että löytyykö Kivenlahden Teboilin lenkille tänään lähtijöitä? Reittisuunnitelmia?

----------


## Antero

> Kun Espoon lenkkiketju näyttää hiljenneen, niin kysynpä nyt varmuuden vuoksi, että löytyykö Kivenlahden Teboilin lenkille tänään lähtijöitä? Reittisuunnitelmia?



Teboili kutsuu klo 18 ja tarkoitus pyöritellä viikonlopun jäljiltä pari tuntia rauhallista. Mankin Nesteen kautta jonnekin, en ole vielä miettinyt reittiä tarkemmin.

----------


## ANAbooli

Mulla oli tarkoitus lähteä ajamaan, mutta aikataulut gusas pahasti :Irvistys:  eli ei ehikkään

----------


## TuH

Oolrait, hyppään kyytiin Mankin Nesteeltä.

----------


## Antero

Laitetaan tänne nyt muistutukseksi, että joka maanantaisin olisi tarjolla Kivenlahden Teboililta rauhallista ajelua pariksi tunniksi. Onko väki pistänyt pyöräilykauden pakettiin kun Teboililla ei ole kauheasti ruuhkaa ollut? Siirryttävä hitaampaan kalustoon valojen kera, jolloin pimeässä ajaminen on mielekkäämpää?

----------


## Teppo

> Laitetaan tänne nyt muistutukseksi, että joka maanantaisin olisi tarjolla Kivenlahden Teboililta rauhallista ajelua pariksi tunniksi. Onko väki pistänyt pyöräilykauden pakettiin kun Teboililla ei ole kauheasti ruuhkaa ollut? Siirryttävä hitaampaan kalustoon valojen kera, jolloin pimeässä ajaminen on mielekkäämpää?



Viime viikolla kun olin lähdössä Teboilille niin kotipihassa lateksisisuri päätti kurkistaa ulos pienestä reiästä ja puhkesi samantien. En sitten kerinnyt enää mukaan vaikka hetken kiroilun jälkeen lähdinkin kohti Teboilia cc-pyörällä. Tänään taas livistin töistä sen verran aikaisin, että kerkisin ajella oman lenkin rauhassa ennenkuin piti viihdyttää emäntää kotona. Maantiepyöräilykausi ei missään nimessä ole vielä paketissa ja valotkin on kiinni pyörässä iltalenkkejä varten. Enköhän pääse taas mukaan ensi viikolla.

----------


## TeeCay

> Laitetaan tänne nyt muistutukseksi, että joka maanantaisin olisi tarjolla Kivenlahden Teboililta rauhallista ajelua pariksi tunniksi. Onko väki pistänyt pyöräilykauden pakettiin kun Teboililla ei ole kauheasti ruuhkaa ollut? Siirryttävä hitaampaan kalustoon valojen kera, jolloin pimeässä ajaminen on mielekkäämpää?



Mitäs tuo "rauhallinen ajelu" noin käytännössä tarkoittaa matkavauhtina?

edit: jos jaksaisi lukea topiccia pari sivua taaksepäin niin olisi selvinnyt ilman tyhmää kysymystäki..
"Eli joka maanantai kello 18 1,5-2,5 h lenkki "perusvauhtina" about 30 km/h"  *punainen naama*

----------


## mantis

> Mitäs tuo "rauhallinen ajelu" noin käytännössä tarkoittaa matkavauhtina?
> 
> edit: jos jaksaisi lukea topiccia pari sivua taaksepäin niin olisi selvinnyt ilman tyhmää kysymystäki..
> "Eli joka maanantai kello 18 1,5-2,5 h lenkki "perusvauhtina" about 30 km/h"  *punainen naama*



Viime kerroilla vauhti on ollut 31-32 välissä, mutta hitaimman mukaan mennään joten mukaan vaan rohkeasti. Sitäpaitsi peesaamalla tuo ei ole vauhti eikä mikään.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Minkälaisia keskareita pitäis olla pohjalla omilla lenkeiltä, että pysyy teitin perässä pitkillä matkoilla? Vaikka hitaamman mukaan mennään, niin olisi varmaan hyvä olla jonkun näköinen pohja alla. Maastokuski kun olen, niin sen takia asia kiinnostaa..

----------


## VPR

Jos OCCP kulkee maantiellä 28  niin mukaan vaan.

----------


## abruzziamo

Huomisen ennustettu mukava sää toi mieleeni ajatuksen josko ihmisiä olisi lähdössä lenkille täältä espoosta ja kaipailisi ajoseuraa?

----------


## Tassu

> Laitetaan tänne nyt muistutukseksi, että joka maanantaisin olisi tarjolla Kivenlahden Teboililta rauhallista ajelua pariksi tunniksi. Onko väki pistänyt pyöräilykauden pakettiin kun Teboililla ei ole kauheasti ruuhkaa ollut? Siirryttävä hitaampaan kalustoon valojen kera, jolloin pimeässä ajaminen on mielekkäämpää?



Tämä on kiinnostanut, mutta vielä ei ole muuttunut teoksi. Ehkäpä nyt TdH:n jälkeen ensi maanantaina onnistaisi. Valoja en ole asentanut, ehken asennakaan.

Koska olen noviisi niin taustaa voi lukea TdH 2009 ketjusta
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...30#post1227630

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tämä on kiinnostanut, mutta vielä ei ole muuttunut teoksi. Ehkäpä nyt TdH:n jälkeen ensi maanantaina onnistaisi. Valoja en ole asentanut, ehken asennakaan.
> 
> Koska olen noviisi niin taustaa voi lukea TdH 2009 ketjusta
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...30#post1227630



Samoin olen ilmoittanut jo aiemmin kiinnostukseni - selkäni on kyllä nyt vain siinä kunnossa, että pahimmassa tapauksessa fillaroinnista joudutaan pitämään taukoa ...mutta mukaan tullaan heti kun päästään.

----------


## Iletys

Taitaapi perhe-elämä antaa mahdollisuuden tällekin "nöösille" lähteä maanantaina porukkalenkille.
Voisi kuvitella pysyvän peesissä 30km/h keskarilla ehkä 50km. Enempikin voi mennä, mutta kun ei ole kokemusta hommasta. Jos saa luvan luistaa vetovuoroista ekalla kerralla, niin ehkä pahemmilta haavereiltakin vältytään.
Pitää vaan säätää fillari säätöihin enne tuota kun on uutta välitystä ja vannetta asenneltu.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Olisin tässä ehdottamassa lauantain klo 10 tupa-lenkiksi vähän pitempää ~200-250 km matkaa. Allekirjoittaneen lisäksi ainakin Mika H. olisi lähdössä.

Koska minulla on etenkin läntinen suunta reittien suhteen huonosti hallussa, esittäisin toivomuksen siitä, löytyisikö tiet tuntevaa vetäjää, joka voisi tehdä ehdotusta reitiksi.

Laitan tähän kartan aikaisemmin Stepen tekemästä ja vetämästä reitistä, joka voisi suoraan tai sovellettuna tulla kyseeseen: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...,1.370544&z=10

----------


## Kontti

Tarkoitus lienee ajaa tuo 200 kilsan lenkki speksien mukaisella 30km/h keskarilla?

Itse mietin 200km brevetin ajamista lauantaina, mutta 30km/h on mulle liikaa. Jossakin 25km/h keskarissa ainakin valtaosan matkaa pysyisin.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Tarkoitus lienee ajaa tuo 200 kilsan lenkki speksien mukaisella 30km/h keskarilla?
> 
> Itse mietin 200km brevetin ajamista lauantaina, mutta 30km/h on mulle liikaa. Jossakin 25km/h keskarissa ainakin valtaosan matkaa pysyisin.



Lähtökohtana mielessäni on ollut ~30-32 keskari, joka vähän riippuu säästä, pysähdyksistä jne.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olisin tässä ehdottamassa lauantain klo 10 tupa-lenkiksi vähän pitempää ~200-250 km matkaa. Allekirjoittaneen lisäksi ainakin Mika H. olisi lähdössä.
> 
> Koska minulla on etenkin läntinen suunta reittien suhteen huonosti hallussa, esittäisin toivomuksen siitä, löytyisikö tiet tuntevaa vetäjää, joka voisi tehdä ehdotusta reitiksi.
> 
> Laitan tähän kartan aikaisemmin Stepen tekemästä ja vetämästä reitistä, joka voisi suoraan tai sovellettuna tulla kyseeseen: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...,1.370544&z=10



Minulla oli mielessä sama suunta, pituus ja vauhti. Reititkin on suht koht halllussa tuolla suunnalla. Eli tulossa olisin.

----------


## mantis

Harkitsen osallistumista vakavasti lauantaiksi.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Kauhia kun on pitkä lenkki tiedossa  :No huh!:  No, mutta katellaan...

----------


## Iletys

> Harkitsen osallistumista vakavasti lauantaiksi.



Niin minäkin... öö en lähde. Siis ei noita matkoja voi lenkki nimellä enää kutsua. Tuossa menee kokonainen työpäivä aikaa.

nimim: Kateellinen joka meinaa yrittää 170km "lenkkiä" 25. päivä

----------


## Wallu

Aivan älyttömiä matkoja ja keskinopeuksia... itse pystyisin ehkä vajaa 20 keskinopeuteen 50 kilometrin matkalla.

Onko se välineistä kii vai niin paska kunto  :Vink: 

Paljonko se olisi kiinni vehkeistä? ajatellen että olen ajellut Inseralla jossa kaikenlaista kiinni, painaa melkein 20kg... noin 5 km/h ?

----------


## VPR

Vehkeet ja peesi vaikuttavat todella paljon.

----------


## abruzziamo

ehkä täältä löytys lauantaiks porukkaa myös lyhemmälle lenkille? mitäs sanotte?

----------


## TuH

Lauantain sääennuste lupaa sateita ja suht koleaa 14 asteen keliä, joten tuolle 200 kilometrin lenkille ei kovin lepsulla asenteella kannata lähteä. Ehdotettu reitti on sinänsä loistava... ainakin kauniina kesäpäivänä ajettuna.  :Sarkastinen: 

Räkätaudista toipuvana toivoisin, että kahvituvalta löytyisi lauantaina porukkaa vähän lyhyemmällekin lenkille. Reilu satanen 30+ keskarilla kuulostaisi minun korviini sopivalta.

----------


## TuH

> Itse mietin 200km brevetin ajamista lauantaina, mutta 30km/h on mulle liikaa. Jossakin 25km/h keskarissa ainakin valtaosan matkaa pysyisin.



Jos pystyt ajamaan soolona 200 kilsaa 25 km/h keskarilla, niin ei sen pitäisi olla mikään valtava harppaus ajaa sama matka peesissä 30 km/h.

----------


## Kontti

Ei, kyllä tuohon oli laskettu jo peesihyöty mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

Paitsi että peesi alkaa hyödyttämään vasta tossa 30kmh kieppeillä.

----------


## Kontti

Varmasti enemmissä määrin niin onkin, mutta kyllä siitä kummasti iloa tuntuu olevan jo noissa 25km/h nopeuksissa. Toki tuulet vaikuttavat kummasti asiaan. Vastatuuleen kun ajaa, niin paljon kivempaa sitä on olla peesissä vaikka nopeutta on vain 20km/h.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pistin suunnitelman ja aikataulun kalenteriin

Laitoin aikatauluun aikaisimmat ohitushetket muutamiin risteyksiin, jos vaikka Kirkkonummelta, Siuntiosta tai Inkoosta haluaa joku tulla matkaan mukaan.

Ja tosiaan: jos sade tekee ajon kurjaksi, niin lyhennetään sen mukaan lenkkiä.

Niin, ja tuosta peesihyödystä: kovassa vastatuulessa peesistä on hyötyä jo 10 km/h:n nopeudessa  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## mantis

No joo, aletaanpa sitten saivartelemaan  :Leveä hymy: . Mutta totta, tuulisissa olosuhteissa paljon vähäisempikin vauhti riitää. Kriteeriksi pitäisikin ottaa keulalla polkevan keskiwatit  :Vink:

----------


## Kontti

No kun saivarrellaan, niin eikös oikea kriteeri ole keulalla ajavan ilmanopeus? Keskiwatit kun nousee jo ylämäessä. 

Tämä viesti nyt olisi saanut jäädä omaan arvoonsa ja kirjoittamatta, mutta alkoi kiinnostamaan, että saisikohan pyörään ilmanopeusmittaria? Sen seuraaminen voisi olla mielenkiintoista. Tuollaisia 1-2m/s tuulta kun ei edes kovin hyvin huomaa ympäristöstä, mutta sen vaikutuksen kyllä tuntee, ajaako myötä- vai vastatuuleen.

Joku fiksumpi voisi saivarrella mulle, että mitä ilmanopeutta haluan edes mitata..  :Leveä hymy: 
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilmanopeus

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

> Tämä viesti nyt olisi saanut jäädä omaan arvoonsa ja kirjoittamatta, mutta alkoi kiinnostamaan, että saisikohan pyörään ilmanopeusmittaria?



Muistaakseni joku tuotti kaupallista ilmanopeusmittaria fillariin, tosin markkinoi sitä tehomittarina. Se oli kuitenkin paljon, paljon halvempi kuin oikeat tehomittarit. En nyt nimeä tietty muista.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Pistin suunnitelman ja aikataulun kalenteriin
> 
> Laitoin aikatauluun aikaisimmat ohitushetket muutamiin risteyksiin, jos vaikka Kirkkonummelta, Siuntiosta tai Inkoosta haluaa joku tulla matkaan mukaan.
> 
> Ja tosiaan: jos sade tekee ajon kurjaksi, niin lyhennetään sen mukaan lenkkiä.
> 
> Niin, ja tuosta peesihyödystä: kovassa vastatuulessa peesistä on hyötyä jo 10 km/h:n nopeudessa .



Kiitos Jari huomisen lenkin ennakoivasta haltuun otosta. Huomiselle ennustettu sademäärä näyttää pieneltä. Tuurista on kiinni, miten pisarat osuvat kohdalle.

----------


## StePe

On tuo viikonlopun sään ennustaminen taas yllättävän vaikeaa. Eilen ennustettiin vielä sunnuntaita sateisemmaksi ja nyt launtainakin sadetta niukasti ja sunnuntaina tuskin lainkaan. Varmaankin joutuu lauantain lenkille osallistumisen päättämään lauantaina aamun tuoreimpien tietojen pohjalta.





> Muistaakseni joku tuotti kaupallista ilmanopeusmittaria fillariin, tosin markkinoi sitä tehomittarina. Se oli kuitenkin paljon, paljon halvempi kuin oikeat tehomittarit. En nyt nimeä tietty muista.



Olisikohan kyseessä iBike?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

En malta olla tähän väliin "häiriköimästä" kuluttajavalistuksella...

*Maunulan majalta ajetaan lauantaisin ns. 27-lähtöjä* (jotka siis etenevät keskarilla 27 km/h...) klo 10.30. Ajomatkat ovat olleet kohtuullisia, noin 70-90 km. -- _Tervetuloa_  :Hymy:  ...siis jo noin 1500-2000 km ajaneet kuskit näille lenkeille. Samoin V:kosken sunnuntain 25-ryhmä on ihan jees, joskin sieltä ajetaan hieman pidempiä reissuja.

j.k. _Ei ole pyörästä kiinni, btw, miten kulkee_... Anterokin ajelee joskus _maastofillarilla_  :No huh!:  maantiepyörien joukossa (mutta onkin pro...  :Vink:  ). Itse ajan wanhalla teräspyörällä (+10 kg), ja eilenkin meni 34:n keskarilla 60 km - tosin peesissä lähinnä - vain noin 3500-4000 ajetun kilometrin kertymällä (huhti-syyskuu). 

j.j.k. _HePo:ssa on, btw2, myös pitkiä retkiä keskareilla 21-22 km/h_, joilla sopii myös aloittaa. (Minäkin näin tein aikoinani, ja ihan hyvää teki "köröttellä" muutama kerta mm. Porvooseen ja Kirkkonummelle, noin 120 km... Kulkivat sitten nämä vauhdikkaammat kuntolenkitkin paremmin, kun oli ns. kuntopohjaa...  :Cool:  )

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

> Olisikohan kyseessä iBike?



Se juuri. Kiitos.

----------


## KiVa

> Katsokaapa osuisiko lenkkiaikataulunne yhteen Espoon lenkin kanssa.



Juu Jouni on tulossa lauantaina tupalenkille, pääsee mun kyydissä tuvalle kun menen 10:ksi töihin. Itse en siis harmi kyllä pääse...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tuon verran ajettelin huomisen lenkkiä soveltaa, ettei jää ihan samaksi kuin kesällä ajettu. 209 km tulisi mittaa tuvalta tuvalle.

Jos ihan kovasti intoa riittää, niin voidaan koukata Ikkalan tai Marttilan kautta.

----------


## Mika H.

Mulle tuo suunnitelma riittää vallan hyvin, haastetta piisaa varmasti - muistissa on Vihti ja Velskola, jotka tuolla loppupuolella odottaa  :No huh!: . Monenko pysähdyksen taktiikalla mennään, onko siitä ajatuksia, niin tietää ladata juomaa kyytiin?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kahden pysähdyksen taktiikkaa ajattelin. Yksi pullojentäyttötauko ja yksi kahvitauko.

----------


## TuH

> Tuon verran ajettelin huomisen lenkkiä soveltaa, ettei jää ihan samaksi kuin kesällä ajettu. 209 km tulisi mittaa tuvalta tuvalle.



Oliko tuo lenkki tarkoitus ajaa myötä- vai vastapäivään? Vastapäivään ajamalla (siis Vihdin suuntaan aloittaen) mahdolliset lyhytlenkkiläiset voisivat erkaantua Sammatissa paluureitille Sammatti-Lohja-Siuntio-Evitskog-Lapinkylä-Klaukkala-Bemböle, jolloin heidän kokonaismatkaksi tulisi noin 140 kilometriä. Minulle ainakin sopisi tuommoinen Tour de Helsingin pituinen matka.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Myötäpäivään ajetaan kun olen jo lupaillut olla tietyissä risteyksissä tiettyyn aikaan.

Mahdolliset reitin lyhennysvaihtoehdot (ja ajat 30:n keskarilla):

45 km, 1:29, Kirkkonummi, Josta Sepänkylän ja Oitmäen kautta takaisin
76 km, 2:32, Siuntio, Evitskogin kautta takaisin
119 km, 3:58, Inkoo, Virkkalan kautta takaisin
156 km, 5:11, Karjaa, Virkkalan kautta takaisin
188 km, 6:15, Karstuntie, Lohjan kautta takaisin
190 km, 6:20, Saukkola, Turuntietä takaisin

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tupalenkki keräsi lähtöpaikalla noin 15 ajajaa, joista 4 ajoi täyden matkan, 1 oikeasi kotiinsa Lohjan kohdalla, 2 erkani Karjaalta, iso porukka Inkoosta ja yksi Siuntiosta ja yksi Kirkkonummelta.

Sammatin ja Saukkolan välillä saimme lenkille seuraksi sadekuuropilven. Sen takia Saukkolan st1:lle pysähtyi tauolle joukko uitettuja ajokoiria. Ei kuitenkaan muutettu suunnitelmia sateen takia, mikä olikin hyvä, sillä loppumatkasta osasimme välttää sadekuurot.

Ajettiin täsmälleen suunniteltu reitti ja matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tuli siis 209 km. Ajoajan keskari oli 32.2.

Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta seurasta. Olipas kiva taas pitkästä aikaa ajaa pitkää lenkkiä. Kisakaudella kilpailuihin osallistumiset kun tuppaavat haittaamaan tuota lenkkeilyharrastusta kesällä.

----------


## Antero

> Tupalenkki keräsi lähtöpaikalla noin 15 ajajaa, joista 4 ajoi täyden matkan, 1 oikeasi kotiinsa Lohjan kohdalla, 2 erkani Karjaalta, iso porukka Inkoosta ja yksi Siuntiosta ja yksi Kirkkonummelta.
> 
> Sammatin ja Saukkolan välillä saimme lenkille seuraksi sadekuuropilven. Sen takia Saukkolan st1:lle pysähtyi tauolle joukko uitettuja ajokoiria. Ei kuitenkaan muutettu suunnitelmia sateen takia, mikä olikin hyvä, sillä loppumatkasta osasimme välttää sadekuurot.
> 
> Ajettiin täsmälleen suunniteltu reitti ja matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tuli siis 209 km. Ajoajan keskari oli 32.2.
> 
> Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta seurasta. Olipas kiva taas pitkästä aikaa ajaa pitkää lenkkiä. Kisakaudella kilpailuihin osallistumiset kun tuppaavat haittaamaan tuota lenkkeilyharrastusta kesällä.



Pyöräilyjumalat rankaisivat meitä Karjaalla karanneita kesäasuisia lampaita helvetillisellä sateella käytännössä koko 2,5 tuntisen kotimatkan. Lisäbonuksena rengasrikko 10 km ennen kotia. Vesi lenti kaaressa ajoradalta syliin kun rengasta vaihtaessani etsin ulkorenkaasta lasinsiruja. Tilanne alkoi olla niin asiallinen että rupesi "kärsimyksessä" jo naurattamaan. Sohva tuntui ihan ansaitulta, vaikka kilometrit jäikin 165 kappaleeseen.

----------


## mantis

Mekin saimme anteron kanssa osamme sateista paluumatkalla. Inkoosta lähtien vettä tuli kotio asti ja välillä ihan kaatamalla. Ilmeisesti kuurojen kulkusuunta oli jokseenkin sama kuin meidän. Kaiken kukkuraksi meiltä meni vielä rengaskin puhki juuri ennen kivenlahtea. Olis ollu kiva jatkaa teitin kanssa mutta oli hiukan liian vähän päällä tuota vaatetta.

Edit: antero olikin jo nopeampi.

----------


## Heikki

Kävikö tässä nyt sitten niin, että sadetta karkuun lähteneet saivatkin enemmän vettä niskaansa kuin me muut?

Tämän päivän perusteella voi vain ihmetellä, miten ne ammattilaiset pärjäävät hiilikuituvanteilla sateisilla vuoristo-osuuksilla. Tänäänkin sateessa tuntui, että oli aivan turha painaa jarruja alamäessä. Tuntui, että vauhti sen kun vaan kiihtyi!

----------


## Mika H.

Hieno retki oli sateista huolimatta, viimeiset 60km istuin sillä suhteellisen kuuluisalla "aurinkokansipaikalla" - kiitos vetohommat tehneille Jarille, Heikille ja Jukalle.

----------


## StePe

Iltapäivällä oli mahdotonta arvata minne sadekuuroja osuu. Marttilassa tein itsekin virhearvion ja lähdin Vihdin suuntaan (etelästä lähestyi todella paksu musta pilvi ja idässä oli taivas selkeä) sillä seurauksella, että Siippoon Nesteellä juomapulloa täyttäessä alkoi sataa kunnolla (siihen saakka oli vain paikoitellen märkä tie ja satunnaista tihkua). Jälkikäteen katsoin testbedin tutka-animaatiosata, että alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisella reitillä Leppäkorpi-Sammatti-Lohja-Nummela olisin todennäköisesti onnistunut kiertämään sateen (ja saanut täysimittaisen lenkin).

Meinasi muuten Jokikunnan jälkeen (Vihdin suuntaan) olla tie liian ahdas, kun vastaantuleva isohko pakettiauto päätti juuri kohdalla ohittaa leikkupuimurin. Onneksi olin huomannut riskin jo vähän aikaisemmin ja reunaviivalla taiteillen pysyin tiellä (reunaviivan ulkopuolella sillä kohtaa olikin vaan se parimetrinen oja).

----------


## Kontti

Kaksi pyöräilijää lähti "takaanajoon" puoli tuntia myöhässä. Ajoimme sovellettuna saman reitin, ja kastuimme Inkoo-Karjaa välillä.

Huolimatta muutamasta oikoreitistä, takaa-ajoryhmämme ei hatkaporukkaa tavoittanut, liekkö syynä ollut 10km/h hitaampi keskari  :Hymy: 

Kuitenkin Koti-Sauna välille matkaa kertyi 210km, ensimmäinen brevetti ja onnistumisen elämys. Kiitoksia reitin speksaajalle, reitti oli varsin mainio.

----------


## JoVain

> Sammatin ja Saukkolan välillä saimme lenkille seuraksi sadekuuropilven. Sen takia Saukkolan st1:lle pysähtyi tauolle joukko uitettuja ajokoiria. Ei kuitenkaan muutettu suunnitelmia sateen takia, mikä olikin hyvä, sillä loppumatkasta osasimme välttää sadekuurot.



Juu, kiitokset munkin puolesta ajoseuralle. Pääsin itsekin sieltä Saukkolasta noin 1,5km:n päähän kodista ennen, ku alko taas sadella. Taivas naytti kyllä Lohjan suunnalla siltä, että olin melko varma saavani taas rankasti vettä niskaani. Ehdin sit pikku sakkolenkistä(piti saada 5,5h, n.175km ja 4000kcal täyteen :Hymy: ) huolimatta suht kuivana kotiin.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Tupalenkki keräsi lähtöpaikalla noin 15 ajajaa, joista 4 ajoi täyden matkan, 1 oikeasi kotiinsa Lohjan kohdalla, 2 erkani Karjaalta, iso porukka Inkoosta ja yksi Siuntiosta ja yksi Kirkkonummelta.
> 
> Sammatin ja Saukkolan välillä saimme lenkille seuraksi sadekuuropilven. Sen takia Saukkolan st1:lle pysähtyi tauolle joukko uitettuja ajokoiria. Ei kuitenkaan muutettu suunnitelmia sateen takia, mikä olikin hyvä, sillä loppumatkasta osasimme välttää sadekuurot.
> 
> Ajettiin täsmälleen suunniteltu reitti ja matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tuli siis 209 km. Ajoajan keskari oli 32.2.
> 
> Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta seurasta. Olipas kiva taas pitkästä aikaa ajaa pitkää lenkkiä. Kisakaudella kilpailuihin osallistumiset kun tuppaavat haittaamaan tuota lenkkeilyharrastusta kesällä.



Hieno lenkki, hyvässä seurassa, kiitos kaikille. Kun on saanut kuivaa päälle, lämpimärkyys hahmottuu ennemminkin lenkin pikantiksi mausteeksi. 

Pidempien lenkkien jälkeen tulee vakuuttuneemmaksi, että tällaiseen sotkemiseen löytyy hyvin motivaatiota. Niinpä tässä on suunnitelmissa, että ensi viikonloppuna voisi kehittää jotain samantyyppistä pitkää pk-turneeta.

----------


## VPR

> Lapinkylä-Klaukkala-Bemböle



Kevyt mutka lopussa.  :No huh!:

----------


## Mika H.

> Hieno lenkki, hyvässä seurassa, kiitos kaikille. Kun on saanut kuivaa päälle, lämpimärkyys hahmottuu ennemminkin lenkin pikantiksi mausteeksi. 
> 
> Pidempien lenkkien jälkeen tulee vakuuttuneemmaksi, että tällaiseen sotkemiseen löytyy hyvin motivaatiota. Niinpä tässä on suunnitelmissa, että ensi viikonloppuna voisi kehittää jotain samantyyppistä pitkää pk-turneeta.



Voi olla että mun osalta pidempikestoiset turneet jäi tähän yhteen, useita seuraavia viikonloppuja on paalutettu toisenlaisiin askareihin.

----------


## TuH

> Kevyt mutka lopussa.



Klaukkala, Kauklahti, kuka niitä erottaa...  :Vink:

----------


## Antero

Meikäläinen ei pääse tänään Teboililenkille, mutta muistakaa pitää perinnettä yllä.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Meikäläinen ei pääse tänään Teboililenkille, mutta muistakaa pitää perinnettä yllä.



Olisin tulossa tänään mukaan Mankin Nesteeltä eli onko kukaan lähdössä?

----------


## Iletys

Itseltä taitaa jäädä debyytti suorittamatta. Sen verran viikonlopun nestetankkaus meni yli.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teppo

> Olisin tulossa tänään mukaan Mankin Nesteeltä eli onko kukaan lähdössä?



Ajelen tänään Teboilin ja Nesteen kautta.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Ajelen tänään Teboilin ja Nesteen kautta.



Ok, Nähdään  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

> Pidempien lenkkien jälkeen tulee vakuuttuneemmaksi, että tällaiseen sotkemiseen löytyy hyvin motivaatiota. Niinpä tässä on suunnitelmissa, että ensi viikonloppuna voisi kehittää jotain samantyyppistä pitkää pk-turneeta.



Idealaatikossa on ollut suunnitteilla ajaa joku n. 200 km tupalenkki Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin ajajat voivat tuosta helposti oikaista Haavistosta suoraan (tai Ylimmäisentietä) Vihtijärvelle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vaskijärveltä Läyliäiseen. Tällä hetkellä taitavat ennusteet lupailla viileähköä poutasäätä tulevalle viikonlopulle (tosin ennusteisiin pitää vielä tässä vaiheessa suhtautua varauksellisesti).

----------


## Heikki

Tällä hetkellä takki on täysin tyhjä viime viikonlopun ajeluista. Ehdottamasi tupalenkin reitti näyttää todella hienolta. Karkkilan pohjoispuolisia teitä on fillarilla melko harvoin ajeltu. 

Ja jos intoa riittää, voi Portaassa tehdä vielä 20km:n lisälenkin ja kiertää Tammelan eteläpuolinen Kuivajärvi. Silloin reitti osuu Etelä-Hämeen ehkä hienoimmalle tieosuudelle Saaren kansanpuistoon. Mahtaneeko vaan tuo Kuivajärven itäpuolinen tie olla asfaltoitu?

Mutta pouta pitää olla.

----------


## TuH

> Idealaatikossa on ollut suunnitteilla ajaa joku n. 200 km tupalenkki Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin ajajat voivat tuosta helposti oikaista Haavistosta suoraan (tai Ylimmäisentietä) Vihtijärvelle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vaskijärveltä Läyliäiseen. Tällä hetkellä taitavat ennusteet lupailla viileähköä poutasäätä tulevalle viikonlopulle (tosin ennusteisiin pitää vielä tässä vaiheessa suhtautua varauksellisesti).



Vaikuttaa loistoreitiltä! Nyt sitten hallitusneuvottelut käyntiin osallistumisoikeudesta...  :Sarkastinen:  

Hesarin sääennuste lauantaille lupaa muuten jo puolipilvistä ja +16 astetta, eli ei yhtään hullummin syyssääksi.

----------


## StePe

Olisihan se pätkä Tammelasta Portaan suuntaan Pyhäjärven ja Kuivajärven välissä todella hieno. Kuivajärven pohjoispuolen alkupätkä (itäinen osuus) taitaa vaan olla aika heikkokuntoinen hiekkatie ja vaihtoehtoinen reitti Tammelaan (Teuro-Lautaporras) taitaisi lisätä matkaa arviolta 40 km eli käytännössä liikaa.

Pouta pitää olla. Tuli Jokelan tuntumassa nautittua sunnuntaina sadekiintiö täyteen vähäksi aikaa (toivottavasti koko loppuvuodelle).

----------


## wilier-08

> Olisihan se pätkä Tammelasta Portaan suuntaan Pyhäjärven ja Kuivajärven välissä todella hieno. Kuivajärven pohjoispuolen alkupätkä (itäinen osuus) taitaa vaan olla aika heikkokuntoinen hiekkatie ja vaihtoehtoinen reitti Tammelaan (Teuro-Lautaporras) taitaisi lisätä matkaa arviolta 40 km eli käytännössä liikaa.
> 
> Pouta pitää olla. Tuli Jokelan tuntumassa nautittua sunnuntaina sadekiintiö täyteen vähäksi aikaa (toivottavasti koko loppuvuodelle).



Löytyyhän teiltä ihan inhimillisiäkin piirteitä, olen varmaan ollut väärässä suhteenne. Sen sateen oli varmaan Jari loihtinut kun erosimme porukasta ?

----------


## Jälkijouko

Paras repliikki Jokelassa oli mielestäni "se tässä on hyvä että paljon kovempaa ei voi enää sataa". Kännykkäkuva Heikistä todistaa että vettä tuli sukasta kertaväännöllä n 2 dl.

Jatketaan Kalevin linjalla, kaikki ottavat kengänsuojukset mukaan niin taatusti ei sada. Sitten hikoillaan mutta muuten on mukavaa.

Vastapäiväänkö meinasit tuota reittiä?

----------


## Antero

Hoi StePe ja muut frettimiehet :Hymy: 

Olisiko intoa lähteä tyrkkäämään lauantaiaamusta 300 km? Jos lähtisi aamulla tuvalta kello 6.30 ja takaisin tuvalle kello 18.30 (aurinko nousee/laskee 6.59/19.30).  Vai toipuuko noista koskaan? Omia kokemuksia on 4 päivää peräkkäin 200 km yhden hurjan espoolaisen peesissä ja se kulki kohtuudella vaikka buranaa pari pakettia flunssassa menikin.

Sellanen kesäkauden päätöslenkki, jonka jälkeen alkaa syyskausi...

----------


## Jälkijouko

Auts.

Oma työpäiväni loppuu perjantaina n klo 22:30. Sedät ei jaksa heilua, ei.
Hyvä kun kymmeneksi selviää tuvalle. 

Sitaatti faunatar.fi -sivustolta:
Fretti on erittäin seurallinen, leikkisä, viisas ja utelias eläin. 
Hereillä oloaika sijoittuu pääasiallisesti iltapuolelle. Fretti nukkuu n. 70% vuorokaudesta, enimmäkseen se nukkuu päiväsaikaan.

----------


## Teppo

Tänään ajettiin mukava iltalenkki neljän kuskin porukalla. Yhteistä lenkkiä (Neste-Neste) kertyi vajaa 50 km noin 31 km/h keskarilla. Kotimatkalla tulikin jo Lupinelle  käyttöä, sen verran pimeitä nuo Espoon pyörätiet ja kadut tuntuivat olevan.

----------


## Antero

> Auts.
>  Fretti nukkuu n. 70% vuorokaudesta, enimmäkseen se nukkuu päiväsaikaan.



No eihän noita ihan hereillä jaksaa vääntääkään. Toisaalta eräskin frettimies taisi joskus mainita alkaaneensa pilkkimään alamäessä :No huh!:

----------


## Mika H.

> Idealaatikossa on ollut suunnitteilla ajaa joku n. 200 km tupalenkki Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin ajajat voivat tuosta helposti oikaista Haavistosta suoraan (tai Ylimmäisentietä) Vihtijärvelle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vaskijärveltä Läyliäiseen. Tällä hetkellä taitavat ennusteet lupailla viileähköä poutasäätä tulevalle viikonlopulle (tosin ennusteisiin pitää vielä tässä vaiheessa suhtautua varauksellisesti).



No perskuta, hienon näköinen reittiehdotus - täytynee aloittaa vakavat neuvottelut lauantain päiväohjelmasta... olisko mitään saumaa lähteä liikkeelle vaikka tuntia, puoltatoista normia aiemmin, niin olisi paremmat saumat neuvotteluissa? Musta ei ole lähtijäksi frettimiesten matkaan, jos päätätte sellaisen reissun toteuttaa, mutta tällainen on mahdollisuuksien rajoissa (sekä kunnon että ajankäytön suhteen).

----------


## Tassu

> Tänään ajettiin mukava iltalenkki neljän kuskin porukalla. Yhteistä lenkkiä (Neste-Neste) kertyi vajaa 50 km noin 31 km/h keskarilla. Kotimatkalla tulikin jo Lupinelle  käyttöä, sen verran pimeitä nuo Espoon pyörätiet ja kadut tuntuivat olevan.



Kiitokset hyvälle lenkkiporukalle. Vauhti oli aika ajoin aika tuimaa, hyvä, että sinkulalla kerkes mukaan. :Hymy:  Missasin alun 1-1,5 km eli tuli nollattua mittari tuon alun jälkeen. Näytti ihan hyvää dataa (ainakin mulle) eli 47 km ja keskari 31,8. Ei paha.

Tomas ja Teppo veti hyvää vauhtia, varsinkin Tomasin osuus sillä uudella pinnalla oli todella vauhdikas. Vetovuorot meni mielestäni hyvin, joka sälli veti sen kaksi kertaa, kunnes sitten loppua kohden Teppo oli päävetäjä. Oma eka veto (eka kaiken kaikkiaan pyöräilyurallani) oli ihan ok, mutta toiseen sattui pari kiperää nousua, ja siihen jälkimmäiseen pikkasen kyykähdin, joten oli annettava muille tilaa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan itselle tuli matkaa 80 km ja aikaa kului kolmisen tuntia, siirtymät siis reilu 30 km.

Toivon mukaan pääsen myöhemminkin mukaan, mutta vauhti ei sais tuosta enää kovasti nousta, sit ei kyllä kerkee ellei aja peesissä koko matkaa.

Kiitokset vielä kerran.

P.S. Kyllä sen kolmannenkin kaverin (nimi ei nyt muistu mieleen) peesissä matka taittui ihan hyvin.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Idealaatikossa on ollut suunnitteilla ajaa joku n. 200 km tupalenkki Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin ajajat voivat tuosta helposti oikaista Haavistosta suoraan (tai Ylimmäisentietä) Vihtijärvelle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vaskijärveltä Läyliäiseen. Tällä hetkellä taitavat ennusteet lupailla viileähköä poutasäätä tulevalle viikonlopulle (tosin ennusteisiin pitää vielä tässä vaiheessa suhtautua varauksellisesti).



Näyttää hyvältä lenkiltä. 200 km luokkaa oleva matka lähentelee työpäivän pituutta, joten lähtö Bembölestä klo 10 ei ole yhtään liian aikaisin. Ja kuten aikaisemmissa jutusteluissa on esitetty, voidaan lähteä minun puolesta aikakaisemminkin etenkin, jos matkaa venytetään. 

Toivon, että lenkkispeksit voitaisiin sopia pääpiirteiltään etenkin matkan ja lähtöajankohdan osalta sanotaanko torstaihin mennessä, niin voi rauhassa valmistautua sotkemisurakkaan.

----------


## StePe

> Jatketaan Kalevin linjalla, kaikki ottavat kengänsuojukset mukaan niin taatusti ei sada. Sitten hikoillaan mutta muuten on mukavaa.



Ja sadetakit mukaan - taisi se sunnuntain virhe olla juuri sadetakin jättäminen kotiin (suunnilleen ensimmäistä kertaa koko kesänä).





> Vastapäiväänkö meinasit tuota reittiä?



Vastapäiväänhän se ajatus oli. Tuolla reitillä on muuten kahvipaikkoja aika rajoitetusti (Räyskälän kyläkaupalta taitaisi saada muiden ostosten lisäksi kahvitkin, Portaassa taitaa olla kahvila Härkäposti ja kakkostien risteyksessä Kahvila Loukku - pienellä lisäkoukkauksella voisi tietysti poiketa Saukkolassakin kahvilla). 

Mitenkä sen lähtöajan kanssa olisi? Miten paljon esim. klo 9 lähtö Bembölestä herättää vastustusta/kannatusta? 

Ja 300 km voisi sitten käydä pyörittelemässä sunnuntaina, kun ensin lauantaina verrytellään lyhyemmällä lenkillä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Ja sadetakit mukaan - taisi se sunnuntain virhe olla juuri sadetakin jättäminen kotiin (suunnilleen ensimmäistä kertaa koko kesänä).
> 
> Vastapäiväänhän se ajatus oli. Tuolla reitillä on muuten kahvipaikkoja aika rajoitetusti (Räyskälän kyläkaupalta taitaisi saada muiden ostosten lisäksi kahvitkin, Portaassa taitaa olla kahvila Härkäposti ja kakkostien risteyksessä Kahvila Loukku - pienellä lisäkoukkauksella voisi tietysti poiketa Saukkolassakin kahvilla). 
> 
> Mitenkä sen lähtöajan kanssa olisi? Miten paljon esim. klo 9 lähtö Bembölestä herättää vastustusta/kannatusta? 
> 
> Ja 300 km voisi sitten käydä pyörittelemässä sunnuntaina, kun ensin lauantaina verrytellään lyhyemmällä lenkillä?



Kannatan Stepen Räyskälän/Portaan lenkkiä ja lähtöaikaa klo 9 Bembölestä.

----------


## TuH

Minä pitäisin kiinni kymmenen lähdöstä. Tuntuisi jokseenkin tarpeettoman aikaiselta herätä lauantaina seitsemältä syömään aamiaista, että ehtisi ysiltä lenkille. Sitä kun viikollakin hädin tuskin ehtii nukkumaan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Mika H.

Kannatan klo 9 lähtöä tälle lauantain ~200km lenkille

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Kiitokset hyvälle lenkkiporukalle. Vauhti oli aika ajoin aika tuimaa, hyvä, että sinkulalla kerkes mukaan. Missasin alun 1-1,5 km eli tuli nollattua mittari tuon alun jälkeen. Näytti ihan hyvää dataa (ainakin mulle) eli 47 km ja keskari 31,8. Ei paha.
> 
> Tomas ja Teppo veti hyvää vauhtia, varsinkin Tomasin osuus sillä uudella pinnalla oli todella vauhdikas. Vetovuorot meni mielestäni hyvin, joka sälli veti sen kaksi kertaa, kunnes sitten loppua kohden Teppo oli päävetäjä. Oma eka veto (eka kaiken kaikkiaan pyöräilyurallani) oli ihan ok, mutta toiseen sattui pari kiperää nousua, ja siihen jälkimmäiseen pikkasen kyykähdin, joten oli annettava muille tilaa.
> 
> Kaiken kaikkiaan itselle tuli matkaa 80 km ja aikaa kului kolmisen tuntia, siirtymät siis reilu 30 km.
> 
> Toivon mukaan pääsen myöhemminkin mukaan, mutta vauhti ei sais tuosta enää kovasti nousta, sit ei kyllä kerkee ellei aja peesissä koko matkaa.
> 
> Kiitokset vielä kerran.
> ...



Kyllä oli loistavat olosuhteet eilen eli kaunis aurinkolasku ja tyyni. Tässä reittidataa traxmeetissä. Käynnistin vain lokituksen hieman myöshässä:
http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=1916914589

Kiitoksia kaikille hyvästä treeniseurasta  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Onko tuo Vols-Österby-Veklahti-Sepänkylä missä kunnossa? Olen ymmärtänyt että Vols-Österby-Vitträsk-Oitmäki olisi hiekkatietä ja huonossa kunnossa.

----------


## StePe

> Onko tuo Vols-Österby-Veklahti-Sepänkylä missä kunnossa? Olen ymmärtänyt että Vols-Österby-Vitträsk-Oitmäki olisi hiekkatietä ja huonossa kunnossa.



Jos ei ihan äskettäin ole päällystettä varastettu niin kaikki nuo välit ovat olleet hyvin ajokelpoisessa kunnossa (ja ihan maantiepyörällä - taitaa tosin olla reilu pari viikkoa siitä, kun viimeksi tuli tuolla ajeltua).

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Onko tuo Vols-Österby-Veklahti-Sepänkylä missä kunnossa? Olen ymmärtänyt että Vols-Österby-Vitträsk-Oitmäki olisi hiekkatietä ja huonossa kunnossa.




Tuota kyseistä tietä ajelen ehkäpä eniten lenkeilläni - on ihan hyvässä asvaltissa - senkun tykität menemään ...

----------


## Teppo

> Jos ei ihan äskettäin ole päällystettä varastettu niin kaikki nuo välit ovat olleet hyvin ajokelpoisessa kunnossa



Näin juuri. Tuollapäin mieleen tulevista reiteistä ainoastaan Rauhalantie (väli Luoma - Österbyntie) on Luoman puoleista päätä lukuunottamatta päällystämätön.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vuoden neljäs maastolenkki on takana. Pikkuhiljaa rupeaa taas palautumaan mieleen miten maastossa ajetaan. Teron vetämä lenkki ajettiin Espoon keskuspuistossa. Sieltä löytyykin monipuolisia reittejä.

Ensi viikonlopun lenkit jäävät minun osalta tällä kertaa väliin. Seuraavana viikonloppuna taas sitten.

----------


## Heikki

> Mitenkä sen lähtöajan kanssa olisi? Miten paljon esim. klo 9 lähtö Bembölestä herättää vastustusta/kannatusta?



Nostetaanpa tämä kysymys uudestaan esille, koska uusia kannanottoja ei näytä tulleen. 

Toistaiseksi näyttäisi äänet menevän tasan: pari kannattajaa perinteiselle Tupalenkin lähtöajalle ja myös pari aikaistetulle lähtöajalle. Minulle sopii kumpi vaan. 

Jos parempia ehdotuksia ei tämän päivän aikana tule, ehdotan, että lenkin speksaaja päättää. Ja sitten pulinat pois.

----------


## StePe

Minullekin kyllä sopisivat kaikki vaihtoehdot (viimeistään klo 10). Kuitenkin, ellei mitään vahvaa perustetta ole, pitäisin ensisijaisesti kiinni normaalista klo 10 lähtöajasta (vaikka itse mielelläni lähtisinkin aikaisemmin, mutta porukan kanssa joutuu tyytymään kompromisseihin).

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> minullekin kyllä sopisivat kaikki vaihtoehdot (viimeistään klo 10). Kuitenkin, ellei mitään vahvaa perustetta ole, pitäisin ensisijaisesti kiinni normaalista klo 10 lähtöajasta (vaikka itse mielelläni lähtisinkin aikaisemmin, mutta porukan kanssa joutuu tyytymään kompromisseihin).



Tupa-lenkin lähtöaika Bembölestä lauantaina 19.9 on normaali klo 10.

----------


## Mika H.

Toisin kuin arkiaamuina niin lauantaiaamuisin ei väsytä yhtään, etenkin jos tiedossa on ajohommia  :Kieli pitkällä:  (varma keski-iän merkki?). Jos ilmaannun paikalle, niin erkanen ryhmästä Pilpalassa lyhyemmälle lenkille.

----------


## wilier-08

> Toisin kuin arkiaamuina niin lauantaiaamuisin ei väsytä yhtään, etenkin jos tiedossa on ajohommia  (varma keski-iän merkki?). Jos ilmaannun paikalle, niin erkanen ryhmästä Pilpalassa lyhyemmälle lenkille.



Mitenkä pitkän siivun Mika ajattelit ajaa, olen arponut tulenko mukaan vai menenkö Maunulaan

----------


## Mika H.

Tule vaan mukaan, Teippikin jäi tätä pohtimaan, hän mainitsi että sun kanssa oli ollut juttua Maunulan lenkistä. Tuollainen ~150km mahtuu päivän aikatauluun. Pilpalasta oikaisu Karkkilan (Vattolassa kahvitauko) kautta Ikkalaan , muuten sama aikomus kuin tuo Stepen speksaama reitti.

----------


## Annsu

Sivusta keskustelua seuranneena, en ole ihan kartalla. Kummasta paikasta lähtö, Maunulasta vai Bembölestä klo 10? Lauantaille näillä näkymin sopisi ko. speksien mukainen lenkki minullekin.

----------


## Heikki

Kyllä Espoon lenkit lähtee Bembölestä  :Hymy: .

----------


## Annsu

No tietty :Vink: . Sekoilua kun seurailin ko. keskustelua, jota on käyty sekä Hepon lenkkien alla, että Espoon lenkkien alla.

----------


## TuH

Helsingin Sanomien sääennuste lupaa tällä hetkellä lauantai-aamuksi sadetta. Muut tahot (Foreca, YR.no, Weather.com) ovat toistaiseksi poutakelin kannalla, ja toivottavasti enemmän oikeassa kuin Hesari. Jos sadetta kuitenkin pukkaa heti aamusta, niin pitäisikö harkita tuon 200-lenkin siirtämistä sunnuntaille?

----------


## bilato

Ilmatieteenlaitoksen maksullinen weatherproof palvelun mukaan sateen todennäköisyydet näyttävät tällä hetkellä (klo 18:46) huomiselle aamulle seuraavanlaisilta:
klo 07:00-10:00 60-70%
klo 10:00-13:00 40-50%

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Idealaatikossa on ollut suunnitteilla ajaa joku n. 200 km tupalenkki Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin ajajat voivat tuosta helposti oikaista Haavistosta suoraan (tai Ylimmäisentietä) Vihtijärvelle tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vaskijärveltä Läyliäiseen. Tällä hetkellä taitavat ennusteet lupailla viileähköä poutasäätä tulevalle viikonlopulle (tosin ennusteisiin pitää vielä tässä vaiheessa suhtautua varauksellisesti).



Kokonaisuudessaan lenkin ajoi kuuden hengen porukka ,~202 km, ~32 km/h keskarilla (joltain löytyy varmaan tarkempaa tietoa). Kiitos hyvästä seurasta ja asiallisesta vauhdin ylläpidosta kaikille Bembölestä lähteneille. Erityiskiitos Stepelle reitistä. Nousuineen Etelä-Suomessa ajamistani reiteistä vaatimmasta päästä kelpasi vallan hyvin.

----------


## Mika H.

ja ainakin yksi nuorempaa kaartia oleva kuski, nimittäin Anssi, jonka kanssa erkaannuttiin ryhmästä & ajettiin käytettävissä olleen ajan puitteissa varjosuunnitelman mukainen ~150km ~31km/h keskarilla. Pilpala-Ikkala oli oikotiemme, muuten ajettiin Stepen speksaama hieno reitti ja riittihän siinä nousun kinkamaa  :Vink: . Tällä kertaa en istuskellut "aurinkokansipaikalla" vaan hoitelin vetohommat Pilpalasta Bemböleen, mukava valtaosin myötäinen tuuli edesauttoi asiaa, ajo maittoi mahtavassa kelissä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Jälkijouko

Kun se motoristi Loukun kaffilassa pyöritteli päätään meidän kilometreille, piti ottaa puheeksi tämä uutinen viime viikolta:

  Yhdessä liikkuminen lisää hyvänolontunnetta. Nyt tämä on todistettu Oxfordin yliopistossa tehdyssä tutkimuksessa, kertoo BBC. 
  Jo pitkään on tiedetty endorfiinia eli hyvänolon tunteeseen vaikuttavaa hormonia erittyvän liikunnassa. Tutkijoiden mukaan sitä erittyy elimistöön enemmän, jos urheilee yhdessä jonkun kanssa. 

  Oxfordin yliopistossa tutkittiin kahtatoista soutajaa, jotka pistettiin rankkoihin 45 minuutin soutuharjoituksiin, yksin tai kuuden hengen ryhmässä. Ne jotka soutivat yksin, kestivät vähemmän kipua kuin he, jotka harjoittelivat yhdessä. (HS.fi 16.9)



Niin, ja tietysti itselläni ainoa syy pyöräilyyn on se, että saa syödä munkkia yhdessä.


Kiitos vielä seurasta kaikille.

----------


## abruzziamo

Kiitokset Mikalle, joka lauantaina niin komeasti johdatti meitä läpi aurinkoisten vuoristojen kohti tupaa. Perille päästiin, voimia riitti vielä kotimatkallekin ja mikä tärkeintä, jaksoin vielä nostaa haarukkaa kotona lautasen ääressä. Sigma taasen ei tykännyt kun putosi kesken matkaa. Mittarin näytöstä katosi kaistale, mutta se toimii kuitenkin vielä. No onneksi ei ollut kallis. Olipahan mukava, että uskalsin teidän mukaan. Pitäkäämme ketjut kireinä vastaisuudessakin.

----------


## VPR

Tänään kun ajelin Kaffestugan ohi matkalla Nuuksioon havaitsin tuvan pihalla pyöräilijöiltä näyttäneitä henkilöitä noin klo 10, lenkille lähdössä?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Kokonaisuudessaan lenkin ajoi kuuden hengen porukka ,~202 km, ~32 km/h keskarilla (joltain löytyy varmaan tarkempaa tietoa). Kiitos hyvästä seurasta ja asiallisesta vauhdin ylläpidosta kaikille Bembölestä lähteneille. Erityiskiitos Stepelle reitistä. Nousuineen Etelä-Suomessa ajamistani reiteistä vaatimmasta päästä kelpasi vallan hyvin.



Haluan myös kiittää Stepeä hienosta reitistä ja myös muita mukavasta seurasta!

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Onko kukaan tulossa tänään lenkille?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tassu

> Onko kukaan tulossa tänään lenkille?



Kiinnostais, varsinkin kun keli oivallinen, mutta mulla tällä hetkellä epävarmuustekijöitä (perheelliset syyt ja kipeytynyt jalka). Jalan kunto selviää puolen tunnin päästä kun käyn pojan kanssa kokeilemassa. Jos tulen niin ajattelin tulla suoraan Mankin huoltamolle.

----------


## Tassu

Vaikka jalka ei ottanut itteensä niin ajattelin jättää nyt väliin, varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Antero

> Onko kukaan tulossa tänään lenkille?



Tänään ei pääse ja jatkossakin vasta hieman myöhemmin. Mantis ja Konstantin, miten teille kävisi ma-lenkit jos lähtöaika olisi 18.30? Entä muut lenkeistä kiinnostuneet?

Jatkossa siis 1,5-2 lenkkejä valojen kera ja lähtö kello 18.30 Teboililta? Laittakaa komentteja, niin vaihdan Fillarikalenteriin muutokset sen mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mitähän sitä tekisi lauantaina?
Meniskö Lohjalle ajamaan Oktoberfestiä vai heittäiskö tuollaisen tampastontäyttölenkin pitkin Etelä-Suomea, vaikkapa tupalenkkinä, jos halukkaita löytyy mukaan.

----------


## StePe

> Mitähän sitä tekisi lauantaina?



Ajattelin lauantaina suunnistaa viime viikkoista enemmän pohjoiseen, vaikka tuuliennusteiden perusteella länsi voisikin olla parempi vaihtoehto. Tarkkaa reittiä ei ole tullut suunniteltua, mutta yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla vaikka tämän näköinen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ajattelin lauantaina suunnistaa viime viikkoista enemmän pohjoiseen, vaikka tuuliennusteiden perusteella länsi voisikin olla parempi vaihtoehto. Tarkkaa reittiä ei ole tullut suunniteltua, mutta yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla vaikka tämän näköinen.



Pohjoisen suunta käy kyllä minullekin. Tupalenkkinäkin ehtii tuon ajaa vielä valoisaan aikaan. Ehkä valot pitää kuitenkin ottaa varoksi mukaan.

Olisiko muita lähdössä ajamaan pitkää lenkkiä tupalenkkinä?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mantis ja Konstantin, miten teille kävisi ma-lenkit jos lähtöaika olisi 18.30?



18:30 sopii minulle *paljon* paremmin kun 18:00. Toinen puoli on se, että noihin lenkkeihin en pääse lainkaan paitsi satunnaisesti poikkeuksellisesti  :Irvistys:  lapsen iltakerhon vuoksi. (Viime maanantai oli vapaa, saavuin Teboilin asemalle yksin, enkä viitsinyt ajaa Mankkaan Nesteeseen ja tein lopussa oman (liian) pienen kierroksen.)

Eli: yksi ääni 18:30 puolesta, mutta äänioikeus on kysymyksessä.

----------


## Teppo

Kello 18 on minulle lähtöaikana houkuttelevampi. Mikäli lähtö on 18:30 niin todennäköisyys omalle aikaisemmalle lenkille kasvaa ja kimppalenkille pienenee. Jokatapauksessa lenkille lähdön ratkaisee päivän fiilis. Teboillenkeistä kannattaa varmasti jatkossakin sopia maanantaisin tässä Espoon lenkkien viestiketjussa.

----------


## Hannu Koo

> T---  miten teille kävisi ma-lenkit jos lähtöaika olisi 18.30? Entä muut lenkeistä kiinnostuneet?
> 
> Jatkossa siis 1,5-2 lenkkejä valojen kera ja lähtö kello 18.30 Teboililta? ---



18.30 parantaisi oleellisesti mahdollisuuksiani osallistua, Laajalahti kun on kovin kaukana Kivenlahdesta pyörätiehelvettiä pitkin, ettei töiden jälkeen ole oikein ole ehtinyt orientoitua. 

Jos nyt kuitenkin pääsisi,  niin millaisilla valoilla ajatte? Halogeeni, napadynamo vai peräti joku dx/lupine? Maaseudun säkkipimeydessä pyörätie-ledeillä en uskaltanut ajaa 25km/h kovempaa. Vaihtuuko renkaat leveämpiin ja tiet karkeampiin jossain vaiheessa syksyä?

----------


## Heikki

> Pohjoisen suunta käy kyllä minullekin. Tupalenkkinäkin ehtii tuon ajaa vielä valoisaan aikaan. Ehkä valot pitää kuitenkin ottaa varoksi mukaan.
> 
> Olisiko muita lähdössä ajamaan pitkää lenkkiä tupalenkkinä?



Millonkas tuo iso lamppu nyt sammuukaan? Eikös se ole kuitenkin jälkeen 19:00:n? 

Hyvää säätähän se lupailee. Ei näitä Tupalenkkejä vielä raaski lopettaa...

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Pohjoisen suunta käy kyllä minullekin. Tupalenkkinäkin ehtii tuon ajaa vielä valoisaan aikaan. Ehkä valot pitää kuitenkin ottaa varoksi mukaan.
> 
> Olisiko muita lähdössä ajamaan pitkää lenkkiä tupalenkkinä?



 
Voisin olla kiinnostunut, kunhan ei tarvitse ajella pimeässä eikä sateessa. Ajateltu lenkki pitäisi ehtiä ajaa valoisaan aikaan

----------


## StePe

Lauantaina Espoossa aurinko laskee lauantaina 19.09, eikä silloin vielä ole pimeää. Kyllä 9 tuntia varmaankin riittää n. 240 km lenkille, ellei matkalla tule ylimääräisiä ohjelmanumeroita sen pakollisen kahvitauon lisäksi (ja varsinkin, jos Jari vetää sitä normaalia kesävauhtia  :Vink: ). Sääennusteissa taidetaan tällä hetkellä lupailla lauantaiksi aivan kelvollista ajokeliä, vaikka jossakin välissä pieni sateen riski taisi joissakin ennusteissa olla mukana.

----------


## Heikki

Toisaalta tässä tapauksessa voisi kyllä vakavasti harkita lähdön aikaistamista. Päivä valkenee kuitenkin jo klo 7, eli sieltä päästä voisi aivan hyvin ottaa lisää marginaalia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Toisaalta tässä tapauksessa voisi kyllä vakavasti harkita lähdön aikaistamista. Päivä valkenee kuitenkin jo klo 7, eli sieltä päästä voisi aivan hyvin ottaa lisää marginaalia.



No äänestys sitten pystyyn. Jos kaikille käy aikaisempi aika niin sitten lähdetään aikaisemmin.

Minä äänestän vaihtoehtoa klo 9.

----------


## StePe

Kyllä minullekin klo 9 sopii (sopisi kyllä vaikka klo 8, mutta ehkä tuo 9 saa kuitenkin paremman kannatuksen).

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Kyllä minullekin klo 9 sopii (sopisi kyllä vaikka klo 8, mutta ehkä tuo 9 saa kuitenkin paremman kannatuksen).



Klo 9 sopii myös minulle.

----------


## Mika H.

Minä äänestä ihan kiusallani klo 10 vaikka en olekaan tulossa mukaan  :Sarkastinen: .
Älkää nyt painako punaista nappia, ihan oikeasti ei jäänyt hampaankoloon vaikka viikko sitten aikaisempi startti ei toteutunutkaan.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> No äänestys sitten pystyyn. Jos kaikille käy aikaisempi aika niin sitten lähdetään aikaisemmin.
> 
> Minä äänestän vaihtoehtoa klo 9.



Äänestän klo 9:n lähtöä.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Onko äänestyksen tuloksena lähtö klo 9? Joku voisi heilauttaa kuvaannollisesti nuijaa ja päättää asian.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, olkoon päätetty siis että huomisen tupalenkin lähtö on klo 9.

----------


## TuH

Löytyisiköhän kiinnostuneita lyhyemmälle (n. 100 km) tupalenkille klo 10 startilla? Ei nimittäin oma aikataulu oikein anna myöten noille 240 kilsan suunnitelmille.

----------


## abruzziamo

juu n. 100km lenkki passaisi oikein mukavasti.

edit.. en kerkeäkkään kymmeneksi tuvalle, toivottavasti sinne silti saapuu ajajia.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Joo, olkoon päätetty siis että huomisen tupalenkin lähtö on klo 9.



Lähtökuva (suurennettava, Teemu puuttuu):

Uff, olisi minulle pitänyt ihan alusta tulla tunnin myöhemmin 100-lenkille  :Sarkastinen:  Tavoitteenani oli pysyä ryhmässä ainakin ensimmäisen puolen, eli kahvitaukoon asti. Sekin onnistui noin 95%... Hienosti muuten kävi, kaikki vetivät lähes tasaisella vauhdilla vuorottelen. Paitsi allekirjoittunutta, joka yritti koko voimin suorittaa omaa tehtävää perässä  :Leveä hymy:  Mittarissani oli *127km, 33.5km/h, 3:48h*,  kun huomasin kahvila-merkin, ja päätin, että "nyt tai ei koskaan" ja tipahdin pois. "Viralliselle" kahvitauolle jäi, oikeasti, vain muutama kilometri, mutta minä sitä en silloin tuntenut. Ja kiitos Heikki soitosta! Olisi kiva käyttää hyväksi toisten vetoapua vielä takamatkallakin, mutta jos koko porukka vielä odottaisi minua kun syön kaiken mitä tilasin, ja sitten kun pääsen Tervakoskelle (kilpa)kilpikonnavauhdilla, minulle olisi määritelty lähestymiskielto tuvan lenkeille... Paluumatka sujui nopeasti, varsinkin sen osa joka oli tehty junalla Riihimäeltä  :Leveä hymy:  Tässä minun puolireittini kartta.

Pyydän, että joku muu osallistujoista sanoisi minulle ihan suoraan, rikkoako etikettiä semmoinen perässä roikkuminen koko reitti (tai, tässä tapauksessa, sen puoli)... "Maassa maan tavalla", kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Pyydän, että joku muu osallistujoista sanoisi minulle ihan suoraan, rikkoako etikettiä semmoinen perässä roikkuminen koko reitti (tai, tässä tapauksessa, sen puoli)... "Maassa maan tavalla", kiitos



Ei ole lainkaan etiketin vastaista roikkua perässä, vaan juuri näinhän se kuuluukin mennä. Maantiepyöräily on siitä mukava porukkalenkkeilylaji, että hieman erikuntoisetkin pystyvät pysymään ryhmässä peesiavun takia.

Annoit Konstantin muuten tasoitusta muille, kun sulla oli lepattava ajotakki päällä. Ja myös kalustossa annoit tasoitusta. Vaikka cyclokrossarissasi oli kyllä maantierenkaat, niin silti CX:n ajoasento ja lisäpaino tekevät siitä epätasavertainen maantiekilpurin kanssa.

Kaikille kiitos hyvästä seurasta, ja lisäksi StePe:lle kiitokset hienosta reittivalinnasta. Nuo uudet reittipätkät tuppaavat minulle olevan harvinaista herkkua. Kalamajantie oli todella hienoa lenkkeilymaastoa, mitä nyt toisesta päästä päällyste oli vähän reikäinen. Onneksi hurjista väistöliikkeistä huolimatta porukka pysyi pystyssä.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Ajattelin lauantaina suunnistaa viime viikkoista enemmän pohjoiseen, vaikka tuuliennusteiden perusteella länsi voisikin olla parempi vaihtoehto. Tarkkaa reittiä ei ole tullut suunniteltua, mutta yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla vaikka tämän näköinen.



Oli mukava tahkota uusissa maisemissa. Se on suorastaan yleellistä, kun reitit ja ajaminen etenee kokeneiden herrojen viitoittamana. Tervakoskella oli hyvät viinerit. Kiitos hyvästä seurasta koko jengile, Konstantinille valokuvasta -ja kiekkovinkeistä.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Oli mukava tahkota uusissa maisemissa. Se on suorastaan yleellistä, kun reitit ja ajaminen etenee kokeneiden herrojen viitoittamana. Tervakoskella oli hyvät viinerit. Kiitos hyvästä seurasta koko jengile, Konstantinille valokuvasta -ja kiekkovinkeistä.



 
Minäkin haluan kittää kaikkia hienosta lenkistä ja mukavasta seurasta. Sain oppia paljon uutta. Uusia hienoja reittejä ja uusia kuvioita. Oli jonon, ja parijonon lisäksi viuhkaa ja jotain muita. Viuhka vaatii aikamoista tarkkuutta ja keskittymistä ja en ehkä uskaltanut hyödyntää sen tuomaa hyötyä ihan kokonaan.

----------


## VPR

Olitteko eilen lenkillä?

----------


## Antero

> Olitteko eilen lenkillä?



Ainakin meikäläinen ei maanantaina päässyt Teboilin lenkille. Laitoin muuten fillarikalenteriin lähtöajaksi nyt 18.30. Kyseinen lenkki on merkitty kalenteriin lokakuun loppuun saakka, mutta taitaa olla niin kiirettä ja pimeää syksyn arki-iltoina, että osallistujamäärät on kovin vähäisiä.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Pohdin tässä, että eksyisikö huomenna klo 10:n Tupa-lenkille. Onko kellään samanlaisia suunnitelmia?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Pohdin tässä, että eksyisikö huomenna klo 10:n Tupa-lenkille. Onko kellään samanlaisia suunnitelmia?



Minä voisin olla kiinnostunut sellaisesta pyöreästä 100km:in lenkistä.

----------


## StePe

Huomiseksi (ainakin aamuksi) on luvattu sen verran karua keliä, että ajattelin käydä ajamassa CC-kauden avauslenkin. Perinteinen tupalenkki saa tällä kertaa jäädä väliin.

----------


## Jälkijouko

Minunkin täytyy jättää tupalenkki väliin. Poljen työmatkatempoa vaikka onkin viikonloppu. 
Sunnuntaina alkaa silakkamarkkinat ja silloin on perinteisesti huono sää. Tai mulla on selektiivinen muisti. Jos ennuste pettää niin ehkä muutama tunti. Keskustellaan siitä sitten pyhäaamuna.

----------


## Viineri

Meikällä menee viikonloppu circuit training:ssä, moottorisaha kädessä  :Hymy: 

Hauskoja lenkkejä!  T:Hannu

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Tässä ehdotus huomiseksi Tupa-lenkiksi: Bemböle-Kytäjä-Bemböle 119 km: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.329933&z=12

Kytäjällä voidaan pysähtyä kahville, jos kahvila toivon mukaan vaan on auki. Ja lämmintä päälle.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Edelliseen viitaten lähtö Bembölestä klo 10.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Edelliseen viitaten lähtö Bembölestä klo 10.



Nähdään aamulla. Aika viileätä on luvattu..

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tässä ehdotus huomiseksi Tupa-lenkiksi: Bemböle-Kytäjä-Bemböle 119 km: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.329933&z=12
> 
> Kytäjällä voidaan pysähtyä kahville, jos kahvila toivon mukaan vaan on auki. Ja lämmintä päälle.



Tuo on kiva reitti. Suosittelen! Itse en vaan pääse mukaan huomenna.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Tässä ehdotus huomiseksi Tupa-lenkiksi: Bemböle-Kytäjä-Bemböle 119 km: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.329933&z=12
> 
> Kytäjällä voidaan pysähtyä kahville, jos kahvila toivon mukaan vaan on auki. Ja lämmintä päälle.



Lenkki tuli ajettua neljän miehen voimin, kun Heikkikin sai meidät Kytäjällä kiinni. On hyvä merkata reittikarttoihin jollain tavoin kiertosuunta, mikä esimerkkinä puuttui tämän päivän kartasta. 

Sää oli kohtuullisen hyvä aamun pakkasesta huolimatta. Päällystepinnoilla sotkijoiden kausi ei todellakaan ole vielä ohi.

Kiitos porukalle lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## VPR

> Päällystepinnoilla sotkijoiden kausi ei todellakaan ole vielä ohi.



Juu ei, kävin succiksilla Suomenojan Intersportissa kattelemassa ajotakkeja sekä ostamassa Löfflerin ajopipon ja Shimpan ohuet hanskat ja hyvin tarkeni. Paluumatkalla vähän harmitti kun kaupassakäynnin aikana oli tullut vettä eikä lokarit ja kengänsuojat tullu mukaan.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Lenkki tuli ajettua neljän miehen voimin, kun Heikkikin sai meidät Kytäjällä kiinni. On hyvä merkata reittikarttoihin jollain tavoin kiertosuunta, mikä esimerkkinä puuttui tämän päivän kartasta. 
> 
> Sää oli kohtuullisen hyvä aamun pakkasesta huolimatta. Päällystepinnoilla sotkijoiden kausi ei todellakaan ole vielä ohi.
> 
> Kiitos porukalle lenkkiseurasta.



Kiitos Jukka hienosta reitistä. Haluan myös kiittää Heikkiä, joka opasti minua renkaani vaihdossa. Minulle sattui nimittäin ensimmäinen rengasrikkoni. Takarenkaani taisi olla todella hyvin kulunut.

----------


## StePe

> Päällystepinnoilla sotkijoiden kausi ei todellakaan ole vielä ohi.



Eihän se maantiekausi vielä ole ohi, mutta siitä huolimatta oli lauantaina loistava ratkaisu avata CC-kausi vähän monipuolisemmalla reitillä. Julkisesti voin tunnustaa, että keskinopeus lenkilä jäi alle 22 km/h ja nousumetrejä kertyi huomattavasti enemmän kuin kummallakaan edellisten kahden viikon 200+ km maantielenkillä ja itselle uutta reittiä kertyi suunnilleen 80 km (kaikissa paikoissa ei voi puhua tiestä  :Leveä hymy: ).

----------


## Jan Kruse

Miten olisi vielä yksi Tupa-lenkki? Lauantaiksi on luvattu ihan kohtuullista keliä.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Miten olisi vielä yksi Tupa-lenkki? Lauantaiksi on luvattu ihan kohtuullista keliä.



Olen tulossa. 

Muuten pyörää ei tarvitse vielä laittaa säilöön talvea varten, sillä maantiekausi jatkuu. Ei kun paikalle lauantaina Bemböleen klo 10. Lenkit ollaan toteutettu Tupa-lenkin speksien pohjalta.

Voiko joku heittää ehdotusta reitiksi?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Olen tulossa. 
> 
> Muuten pyörää ei tarvitse vielä laittaa säilöön talvea varten, sillä maantiekausi jatkuu. Ei kun paikalle lauantaina Bemböleen klo 10. Lenkit ollaan toteutettu Tupa-lenkin speksien pohjalta.
> 
> Voiko joku heittää ehdotusta reitiksi?



Lähdetäänkö länteen? Silloin saisimme myötätuulta tullessamme takaisin. Käydäänkö kahvilla Virkkalassa/Lohjalla?

----------


## abruzziamo

Mukana ollaan jos reitti jää alle 200km.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Miten olisi vielä yksi Tupa-lenkki? Lauantaiksi on luvattu ihan kohtuullista keliä.



+1 mukana, varsinkin jos länteen lähdetään. Ei väliä onko koko reitti <200km tai ei - myötätuulella aiemmin tai myöhemmin kotiin pääsee  :Sarkastinen:  Tärkeintä on, että kahvi- (tai toisille lounas-päivällis-saunomis-nukkumis-) tauolle on alle 120 km  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Ehdotan, että tupa-lenkin kesto 4-5 h eli matka ei yli 150 km. Tunnen tiet Lohjan suuntaan sen verran huonosti, että en uskalla ehdottaa reittiä ja ottaa oppaan roolia. Eli reitit tuntevaa vetäjää kaivataan.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Ehdotan, että tupa-lenkin kesto 4-5 h eli matka ei yli 150 km. Tunnen tiet Lohjan suuntaan sen verran huonosti, että en uskalla ehdottaa reittiä ja ottaa oppaan roolia. Eli reitit tuntevaa vetäjää kaivataan.



Tämmöistä? Tekee 156km. Onhan nyt helppo piirtää reitit Google Mapsilla. Toki minä en ole maaston asiantuntija, eikä tangossa GPS:iä ole. Ja oikeaksi "vetäjäksi" tuskin ryhdyn lähitulevaisuudessa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## StePe

> Tämmöistä? Tekee 156km. Onhan nyt helppo piirtää reitit Google Mapsilla. Toki minä en ole maaston asiantuntija, eikä tangossa GPS:iä ole. Ja oikeaksi "vetäjäksi" tuskin ryhdyn lähitulevaisuudessa



Onkos tuo Valkerpyyn eteläpuolinen reitti (Saukkolan eteläpuolella) jossakin välissä päällystetty? En ole sitä koskaan ajanut ja yleensä se merkitsee päällystämätöntä tietä. Jos tuo on kokonaan päällystetty, niin minulle on sattunut työtapaturma ja pätkä pitäisi käydä heti korkkaamassa.

Launtaina olisi illalla tarjolla myös "TdH by Night", mutta koska en osaa valita tupalenkin tai tuon iltalenkin väliltä (enkä viitsi molempia ajaa), niin taidan itsekkäästi käydä ajamassa vähän pidemmän CC-reitin, jolle ei porukan porukan kanssa tule lähdettyä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ilmoittaudun tupalenkille mukaan. 

Voin olla mukana suunnistamassa. Ajetaanko vaikka tuo Konstantinin ehdottama lenkki, mutta jos kierretään kuitenkin sorapätkät. 

Tauon voisi pitää Saukkolassa.

----------


## Heikki

Samoin luulisin, että Kelassa Niittykyläntie on hiekkatie.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Ilmoittaudun tupalenkille mukaan. 
> 
> Voin olla mukana suunnistamassa. Ajetaanko vaikka tuo Konstantinin ehdottama lenkki, mutta jos kierretään kuitenkin sorapätkät. 
> 
> Tauon voisi pitää Saukkolassa.



Hieno! Ilmoittaudutko nyt vetäjäksi 10.10 klo 10:00 ? 
Minun tavoitteena oli ajaa Myllykyläntien siltaa (Siuntionjoen yli), joka ei ole vielä piirretty OpenStreetMap:iin, ja korjata sitten tämän puutteen. Se onkin hiekkatietä, tosin vain 1.5km pitkä. Oittilantietä ei koskaan ajettu  :Nolous:  Niittykyläntie Siuntiossa on päällystämätön kuten Heikki muistutti.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Voin olla mukana suunnistamassa. Ajetaanko vaikka tuo Konstantinin ehdottama lenkki, mutta jos kierretään kuitenkin sorapätkät. 
> 
> Tauon voisi pitää Saukkolassa.



Taas kiitokset koko porukalle, ja erityisesti vetäjälle!
Lähtö: 


Ajettu reitti.

Pysyin (poikkeuksellisesti  :Sarkastinen: ) kasassa loppuun asti peräpitäjän paikalla. Toki voi sanoa, että ainoastaan siitä syystä, että reitin keskellä eräs vaihdevaijeri katkesi ja eräs ajaja joutui jatkamaan kaksivaihteisella pyörällä. Mutta siltikin ryhmän keskari pysyi samalla merkillä 30km/h (vaikka nyt myötätuulessa) - hatunnosto!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tupalenkin reitti ajettiinkin siis myötäpäivään yhteisen päätöksen jälkeen.

Googlemaps on ihan kiva työkalu lenkkien suunnittelemiseen, mutta se ei kerro tien päällystettä. Tietääkö kukaan netissä käytössä olevaa karttaa joka sen kertoisi? GT-karttakaan ei sitä kerro pienten teiden osalta. Fillari-GT:ssä joitain reittejä on merkattu erikseen.

Tietääkö joku onko tuo Bäcksintie (Lappersin ja Lohjan välissä) päällystetty? Sen eteläpäässä näkyi olevan uutta asfalttipintaa, mutta ei kuitenkaan viitsitty lähteä ajamaan sitä, koska saattoi arvata että viimeistään kunnanrajalla vaihtuu soraksi (viime talvena tuo tuli ajettua ja muistikuvan mukaan oli vielä soraa).

No, kohtahan alkaa maasturikausi, ja silloin teiden päällysteistä ei tarvitse välittää.

Muuten, Lohjalaiset olivat kuulemma (luemma) oikeasti käyneet ajamassa moottoritiellä. Mehän siinä vähän samaa leikillämme harkittiin. Toisaalta se ei ihan käynyt suunnitelmiin, kun tähtäimessä oli kahvitauko Saukkolassa.

Niin, ja siitä vaihdevaijerin katkeamisesta. Tänään kun oltiin lähdössä lenkille Vantaankoskelta, niin kerroin moittineeni fillaroijaa, joka ei ole huolehtinut vaijereiden vuosittaisesta vaihdosta. Samalla totesin että varmaan tänään mulla menee takavaihdevaijeri, sen vaihdosta kun on jo aikaa. Ja niin vaan kävi että poikkihan se meni. Onneksi vasta kun pahimmat mäkiosuudet oli ajettu. Eilisestä kokemuksesta oli sen verran hyötyä että ei mennyt kauaa kun sain sidottua vaijerin solmuun ja takavaihtajasta sopivan rattaan käyttöön. Eilisen kokemuksen perusteella tuli rattaaksi valittua samalla kertaa keskiratas, jolloin kaksivaihteinen pyörä toimi ihan hyvin loppulenkin ajan.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Tupalenkin saldo ehdottoman positiivinen. Pitää varmaan tarkastaa nuo vaijerit.

Kiitos porukalle lenkkiseurasta ja Jarille vetohommista.

----------


## StePe

> Tietääkö kukaan netissä käytössä olevaa karttaa joka sen kertoisi? GT-karttakaan ei sitä kerro pienten teiden osalta. Fillari-GT:ssä joitain reittejä on merkattu erikseen.



www.karttakeskus.fi (ja "hae kartalta") on aika hyvin pitänyt paikkaansa.
Googlen kartallakin on välillä varsinaisia ihmeellisyyksiä. Lauantain lenkilläkin tuli ajettua muutamassa paikassa "traktorin jälkiä" peltoa pitkin, vaikka Googlen mukaan kyseessä oli nimetty tie. Joissakin paikoissa Googlen mukaan ei ole ajoyhteyttä vastoin todellisuutta(esim. Lepsämänjoentien silta).





> Tietääkö joku onko tuo Bäcksintie (Lappersin ja Lohjan välissä) päällystetty? Sen eteläpäässä näkyi olevan uutta asfalttipintaa, mutta ei kuitenkaan viitsitty lähteä ajamaan sitä, koska saattoi arvata että viimeistään kunnanrajalla vaihtuu soraksi (viime talvena tuo tuli ajettua ja muistikuvan mukaan oli vielä soraa).



Soraahan se talvella oli minunkin muistikuvan mukaan (on se vuosia sitten tupalenkillä ajettu ihan normaaleilla maantierenkaillakin ja vieläpä harkitusti).





> No, kohtahan alkaa maasturikausi, ja silloin teiden päällysteistä ei tarvitse välittää.



Ei tarvitse päällysteistä välittää ja samalla saa kartoitettua niitä epävarmoja pätkiä.

----------


## skior

> Niin, ja siitä vaihdevaijerin katkeamisesta. Tänään kun oltiin lähdössä lenkille Vantaankoskelta, niin kerroin moittineeni fillaroijaa, joka ei ole huolehtinut vaijereiden vuosittaisesta vaihdosta. Samalla totesin että varmaan tänään mulla menee takavaihdevaijeri, sen vaihdosta kun on jo aikaa. Ja niin vaan kävi että poikkihan se meni. Onneksi vasta kun pahimmat mäkiosuudet oli ajettu. Eilisestä kokemuksesta oli sen verran hyötyä että ei mennyt kauaa kun sain sidottua vaijerin solmuun ja takavaihtajasta sopivan rattaan käyttöön. Eilisen kokemuksen perusteella tuli rattaaksi valittua samalla kertaa keskiratas, jolloin kaksivaihteinen pyörä toimi ihan hyvin loppulenkin ajan.



Kiitos vaan lenkistä ja avusta vaihdevaijerin katkeamisen yhteydessä. Pyörä oli tosin ostettu vasta keväällä, joten ei minulle tullut mieleenkään, että vaijeri voisi näin äkkiä katketa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Kiitoksia lauantain tupalenkistä kaikille. Olihan mukava reissu ja sääkin suosi. Se yksi mullospelto(tie) oli vähän erikoinen. Onneksi selvittiin siitä ilman haavereita. Munkkikahvit oli taas kerran mainiot ja loppumatka takaisinpäin olikin sitten ihan loistava. Maailmaakin kerkesimme parannella. Lenkki ei ole kuitenkaan lenkki jos ei jotain erikoista tapahdu ja tällä kertaa se oli tuo ikävä takavaihtajan vaijerin katkeaminen. Siitäkin selvittiin! Matkaa minulle kertyi siirtymien kera noin 170km joten ei ihme, että nälkäkin jo oli kotiovella. Toivottavasti päästään vielä ajamaan ensi viikonloppuna kunnon maantielenkki!

----------


## L'una

Terve Stepe. Melko kaukana Espoosta nähtiin tänään, Vantaan Nikinmäessä. Maantiepyöräkelit vielä onneksi.

----------


## A.M.®

> Soraahan se talvella oli minunkin muistikuvan mukaan (on se vuosia sitten tupalenkillä ajettu ihan normaaleilla maantierenkaillakin ja vieläpä harkitusti).



On asfaltti päästä päähän! Ihan tuoretta!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ... Se yksi mullospelto(tie) oli vähän erikoinen. Onneksi selvittiin siitä ilman haavereita....



Tarkoitat varmaan sitä Läntistä Kuninkaantietä Siuntiossa, joka oli reikien täyttämä? Ei näköjään ollut tuo tie siloittunut yhtään sitten viime talven.





> On asfaltti päästä päähän! Ihan tuoretta!



Jo jopas jotakin! Reittivaihtoehdot ovat taas monipuolistuneet mukavasti!

----------


## StePe

> Jo jopas jotakin! Reittivaihtoehdot ovat taas monipuolistuneet mukavasti!



Kyllä vaihtoehdot koko ajan lisääntyvät. Vielä kun saisi päällysteen Lappersista Tähtelään tai Päivölään ja Päivölästä se lyhyt puuttuva pätkä Tähtelään, niin voisi maantiepyörälläkin kiertää 51-tien turvallisesti länteen ajaessa.




> Terve Stepe. Melko kaukana Espoosta nähtiin tänään, Vantaan Nikinmessä. Maantiepyöräkelit vielä onneksi.



Eihän Nikinmäki vielä kaukana ole - oli lenkki siinä vaiheessa vasta alussa ja meinasi mennäkin melkein pimeässä ajoksi, kun paluumatkalla pääsin vielä harjoittelemaan tuubin vaihtoa kenttäolosuhteissa (rikkinäinen tuubikin tippui jossakin Rusutjärven ja Vantaankosken välillä satulan alta - eihän sillä renkaalla niin väliä, mutta meni samalla venttilinjatko).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Haa...! _Tuubi tiellä..._  :No huh!:  Nuukana miähenä voisin käydä korjaamassa Pertin tuubin talteen. Sillä venttiilinjatkolla en kuitenkaan mitään tee, joten sen saisit takaisin  :Leveä hymy:  Kerropa tarkemmin, mitä reittiä ajelitkaan V:koskelle?

j.k. Jos tuubeja /ym. releitä/ säilyttää, _btw_, ohjaustankoon nippusiteillä kiinnitetyssä etukorissa, moisia vahinkoja ei tietenkään pääse sattumaan...  :Vink: 

j.j.k. Olihan se ommeltu tuubi & hitaasti tyhjentynyt... eikä ihan "kankaille" kulunut...  :Sekaisin:   --- Sorry, nyt taisi mennä "sisäpiirin sisäpiiriksi"... etenkin kun vielä lisään, että tuolla toisaalla foorumilla on käynnissä "tuubia haussa" -keskustelu...  :Cool:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Otetaanko vielä yksi tupalenkki? Ei ole luvattu ihan mahdotonta ajokeliä, kunhan on lämmintä päällä.

----------


## StePe

On nuo sääennusteet vähän ristiriitaisia, mutta aika epävakaata on useimpien ennusteiden mukaan kuitenkin luvassa. Jos nuo ennusteet ovat taas tyypillisen pessimistisiä, niin silloin lauantaina voisi ollakin kohtuullinen ajokeli. Parin edellisen viikonlopun innoittamana valitsen kyllä tälläkin kertaa tuntemattomien pikkuteiden kartoituksen maantielenkin sijasta. Valitettavasti nuo tuntemattomat pikkutiet sijaitsevat niin kaukana, että lenkille tulee väistämättä pituutta kohtuuttoman paljon.

[Offtopic]
Pekan tuubikysymykseen liittyen: joku on varmaankin saanut raivattua tuubin pois tieltä, mutta se olisi ollut Italiassa valmistettu hyväkuntoinen laaturengas, joka tyhjenee ehjänäkin hitaasti (lateksisisurin perusominaisuus). Valitettavasti nuolenkärkeä muistuttava kivi pääsi pintakumista läpi.
[/Offtopic]

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Otetaanko vielä yksi tupalenkki? Ei ole luvattu ihan mahdotonta ajokeliä, kunhan on lämmintä päällä.



Tupalenkki jää väliin.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Tupalenkki jää väliin.



Taitaa jäädä minultakin väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ensi sunnuntaina alkaa taas legendaariset IK-32:n talvilenkit.

Viime vuonna koluttiin järjestelmällisesti länsisuunnan reittejä. Tässä reitit piirrettynä karttaan. Osa merkatuista reiteistä (nuo itäsuunnan kiemurat ja citycruisailut) on mun omia lenkkejä.

----------


## VPR

Kauhian aikasin te lähette, minä nousen sunnuntaisin tunti tuon 0930 jälkeen.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Ensi sunnuntaina alkaa taas legendaariset IK-32:n talvilenkit.



Onko hajua, minne mennään?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko hajua, minne mennään?



Tuulen suunnasta riippuu, mutta muuten taas tyyliin "lenkki tuntemattomalla matkalla".

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kauhian aikasin te lähette, minä nousen sunnuntaisin tunti tuon 0930 jälkeen.



Äläs ny! Aurinkokin on noussut jo 10 minuuttia sitten:

Aurinko nousee 7:44 ja laskee 16:24. Päivän pituus on 8 h 40 min.
Säähavainnot
Espoo Sepänkylä 
Tuorein säähavainto: 1.11.2009 7:00 Suomen aikaa
Lämpötila -2,3 °C; kosteus 89 %; kastepiste -3,8 °C (6:50); itätuulta 1 m/s; puuska 1 m/s (6:50); paine 1027,9 hPa.

Ja Oulun 08-lenkkiläisetkin ovat jo kokoontumassa lähtöpaikalleen.

----------


## VPR

Hyvä keli teille ainakin tuli.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, hyvä keli saatiin. Lenkillä oli mukana seitsemän ajajaa, joten lisääkin mukaan mahtuisi. Eli kaikille, joilla ei ole muuta tekemistä sunnuntaipäivänä, niin mukaan vain. Ollaan poissa pahanteosta sekin aika, vai miten sitä sanonta kuuluu.

Olipa muuten kiva ajaa taas pitkästä aikaa laadukasta PK-lenkkiä hypertasaisella vauhdinjaolla. Lenkille tuli mittaa siirtymät mukaan lukien 124 km ja keskari 22 km/h. Porukan naiskuskit ajoivat hieman lyhyemmän reitin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Olipa muuten kiva ajaa taas pitkästä aikaa laadukasta PK-lenkkiä hypertasaisella vauhdinjaolla.



Toistan!
Lähtökuva (yksi henkilö ehtii tulla mukaan myöhemmin):


Reitti GMaps:illä. Hienoja pikkuteitä ja metsäteitä oli ajettu. Hatunnosto vetäjälle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisella lenkillä ei taida olla asiaa auraamattomille teille, ellei halua ajaa loskapuurossa. Nastarenkaita ei vielä tarvita kunhan jonkinlaista nappulaa renkaista löytyy.

Heikkoa koillistuulta on luvassa. Reitti valitaan sen mukaan.

Rauhallista vauhtia taas ajetaan, joten aloittelijatkin pysyvät hyvin mukana.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Huomisella lenkillä ei taida olla asiaa auraamattomille teille



 Olipas kiva ajaa Seutulantietä! Tunne oli että Lapissa ollaan, niin hiljaiselta ja yksinäiseltä vaikutti. Tässä reitti, 104km, 22.3 km/h. Jokaisen lenkin jälkeen mietin, että niitä pitäisi muuttaa maksupalveluksi - niin hienoja silmukoita joko kerta tehdään  :Leveä hymy: 





> aloittelijatkin pysyvät hyvin mukana.



 Muuten, miten oikeasti "aloittelijaa" määritellään? Kuulin semmoisen määräyksen, että lenkki sopii aloittelijoille, jos silloin tällöin sitä ajetaan myös kaverit ilman lukkopolkimia ja mukana pysyvät. Kai *tämä* ehto ei toteudu IK-32 lenkeillä. Toisinpäin, jos "aloittelija" = "ei saanut yhtään mitalia yhdessäkään kisassa", niin joo, sitten aloittelijoille sopii  :Vink:

----------


## Tapza

Kyllä täytyy sanoa että tämä aloittelija ei ainakaan kyydissä pysyis kun ensimmäiset 20-30km, ja tuskin sitäkään koska keskari varmaan hidastuu loppua kohti. 100km matkanakin tuntuu jo todella kovalta. Minun mittapuun mukaan ei todellakaan mikään aloittelijan lenkki. 

Kovasti paljon tekis mieli lenkeille mukaan ja saada vinkkejä ajamiseen kokeneilta kuskeilta ja siten ehkä myös kehittyä nopeemmin kun yksin puurtamisella. Mutta edellä mainituille lenkeille ei kyllä ole toivoakaan vielä pitkään aikaan.

Onkohan täällä Espoon suunnassa yhtään aidosti aloittelija porukkaa joka siis vetäis ehkä jotain max 50km lenkkejä rauhallisesti (n 20km/h)??

----------


## StePe

Aloittelija voi hyvin aloittaa porukkalenkit roikkumalla ne 20 - 30 km porukan mukana ja sitten palailla takaisin omaan tahtiin (ei tuo vauhti noilla lenkeillä niin kovaa ole - tuntuvat useimmat työmatkatempoilijat ajavan huomattavasti vauhdikkaammin).

Itsellä on Mikkelän lenkit tältä syksyltä vielä toistaiseksi aloittamatta (eilen ei sopinut muuten aikatauluihin ja viikko sitten oli alla lauantain "täysmittainen" lenkki ja en halunnut lähteä kokeilemaan porukan mukana roikkumista). Onneksi ei noilla Mikkelän lenkeillä vielä ole mitään eksoottisia pätkiä ajettu (muuten voisi vaikka vähän harmittaa).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Porukkalenkeiltä tipahdetaan yleensä kahdella tapaa:

vauhti on heti alkumetreillä/-kilometreillä liiallinen (= *tipahdetaan nopeasti*; _noloin tipahtaminen_...)matka on liiallinen (= vauhdissa kyllä pysyy, mutta jossain vaiheessa loppuu energiat, kun ei olla totuttu niin pitkiin matkoihin, ts. *tipahdetaan myöhemmin*; _sankarillisempi tapa tipahtaa_...)
Edellinen tapa aiheuttaa enemmän "traumoja", ja voipa osallistuminen seuralenkeillä jäädä pitkäksi aikaa. Jälkimmäinen lisää parhaimmillaan sisua: seuraavalla kerralla yritän roikun vähän pidempään  :Vink:  ...tai käännyn aikaisemmin paluumatkalle, että jaksan ajaa takaisin "varikolle" (= järkevä tapa).

j.k. Olen itse tipahtanut vuosikymmenten aikana eri ajoporukoista/ pääjoukoista _molemmilla_ em. tavoilla... jopa _useamman_ kerran...  :Nolous:  Silti sopivaa ajoseuraa on löytynyt  :Hymy:  ennemmin tai myöhemmin.  -- *Ylisummaan*: _Tipahtamisia pelätään turhan paljon_; jokaisella niitä sattuu, viimeistään "vanhuuden heikkouden" myötä... itse olen jo +45 v... Kokeilemalla/ uskaltautumalla mukaan kuitenkin löytyy oma ajoporukka, ja saman porukan lenkitkin voivat olla (hieman) erilaisia eri ajokerroilla. -- Fillarikalenterin kautta saa jonkinlaista "osviittaa". Yleinen neuvo on tulla aikaisin keväällä mukaan ajoporukoihin, sillä silloin muutkaan (paitsi talviharjoitelleet) eivät ole vielä ns. kunnossa. -- Tietysti _aina ottaa jonkinlaisen riskin, kun tulee tuntemattomaan ajoporukkaan_, mutta kokemus on vähimmillään... opettava  :Vink:

----------


## Antero

Kirjoittelin HePo topicciin, mutta laitetan nyt tännekin.

Mielestäni IK:n sunnuntailenkit soveltuvat mitä hienoimmin kaikentasoisille kuskeille, myös aloittelijoille. Lenkit ajetaan rauhallisella ja tasaisella vauhdilla (keskari noin 20 km/h) ja reitit kulkevat pääsääntöisesti siten, että lenkin eri vaiheissa pääsee kääntymään kotia kohti jos haluaa. Näin suuri osa tekeekin, ajaa mukana itselleen sopivan määrän ja kääntyy pois. Tasaisen ja rauhallisen vauhdin takia ei ole pelkoa, että tippuu kyydistä (jos siis tasaisella pystyy ajamaan noin 25 km/h). Mukanaoloaikaa voi sitten pidentää sen mukaan kuin fiilis ja kunto kehittyy. Tämän tyyppiset peruskestävyyslenkit ovat kuntoilijalle paras tapa polttaa kaloreita ja kehittää tavallisessa arjessa tarvittavia voimavaroja. Paljon parempia kuin kerran viikossa kuntosalilla maxsykkeillä hinkattu 35 min spinning.

Saa spekuloida :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Saa spekuloida



Joo, täällä foorumillakin aina joku joskus viljelee mielikuvia että pyöräseuran yhteislenkit olisivat jotenkin kilpailuhenkisiä, mutta näin ei siis aina ole. IK:n sunnuntailenkit on ajettu jo vuosikymmeniä tasaisella vauhdinjaolla, jolla kehitetään nimenomaan rasvanpolttoa ja peruskestävyyttä. Poissa ovat olleet kaikki kisahenkisyys, joissa vaikkapa ylämäissä pyrittäisiin näyttämään että kuka on kuka. 

Tämä ei välttämättä tarkoita kuitenkaan, että aloittelijalla olisi ihan helppo homma pysyä mukana, sillä jos PK-kunto ei ole vielä kehittynyt, niin aloittelija voi joutua ajamaan aika kovilla sykkeillä. Mutta tämä tarkoittaa, että lenkin pituus aloittelijalla jää alle kolmen tunnin, jossa kohdalla yleensä tulee stoppi, kun elimistön korkeaoktaaninen polttoaine on kulutettu loppuun.

Aloittelijalla sippaaminen on aika normaalia, jos yrittää pysyä mukana yli tuon kolmen tunnin. Sitten kun kunto on jo vähän kehittynyt ja lisäksi on kehittynyt kyky nauttia lisäenergiaa lenkin aikana, niin mukana voi huvinkin pysyä loppuun asti. Jos kaveri sinnikkäästi pysyttelee mukana, vaikka väsy jo painaa, niin hänelle tarjotaan työntöapua tai tuplapeesiä, jotta porukka pysyy yhtenäisenä lenkin loppuun asti.

Eli IK:n sunnuntailenkit sopivat aloittelijalle sen takia, että päinvastoin kuin joillain muilla lenkeillä, aloittelijoita ei ruveta pudottamaan vaikkapa hirveällä alkulenkin rypistyksellä.

Ja jos kovakuntoisempi kuski eksyy lenkille mukaan, niin hän voi sitten kohotella sykettä ajamalla tien varren lumisohjossa tai työntämällä heikompikuntoisia ylämäessä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nyt on aika vaihtaa nastarenkaat alle. Pikkutiet ovat jäisiä.

Huomenna olen tulossa lenkille, ellei tämä orastava flunssanpoikanen kaada miestä petiin.

----------


## ittna

Uskaltaudun huomenna kokeilemaan. Katsotaan kauanko jaksan sinnitellä mukana.

----------


## VPR

Mäkin tässä harkitsen että lähteäkö vai ei. Pitäis ensin vähän funtsia vaatetusta kun olen näillä keleillä ajanut vain 20 min koulumatkoja enkä pidempää lenkkiä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Talvilenkkeilyssä tärkeintä on että vaatteet on tuulenpitäviä ja käsineet ja jalkineet on riittävän väljät. Pyöräilyvaatteet ei nyt kuitenkaan mitään lepattavia tuulipukuja ole syytä olla. Esim. nuo tai vastaavat housut on aika suosittuja talvipyöräilijöillä. Varaa tuollaiset 300-400 egee rahaa ja vieraile vaikka Bikeplanetissa, niin saat itsellesi talvikamppeet joilla on ilo ajaa. Pyöräkamppeet (takki ja housut) käy muuten aika hyvin myös murtomaahiihtoon ja päinvastoin.

Käsien tarkenemineen riippuu aika paljon ihmisestä. On talvilenkeillä nähty jonkun tarkenevan ihan murtomaahiihtohanskoillakin, mutta mulla käsineet on oltava mallia lapanen. Jos pakkasta on enemmän kuin pari astetta, niin mulla on silkkihanskat, thinsulate-lapaset ja pilkkirukkaset. Vesikelejä varten mulla on vedenpitävät lasketteluhanskat.

Kengät mulla on 3 numeroa suuremmat kuin kesällä ja sisälle paksut pohjalliset ja paksut sukat. Pelkät kengänsuojat eivät anna riittävästi lämpöä kun klossit imevät lämpöä kengän sisältä pyörän kampiin.

Huomiseksi on kuitenkin luvassa +4 lämmintä, joten kesäkengillä ja kengänsuojilla pärjää jos jaloissa on hyvä verenkierto.

Usein varotetaan että ei saisi laittaa liikaa vaatetta päälle kun lähtee lenkille, mutta kun ajetaan pitkää lenkkiä rauhallisesti, niin asia on mun mielestä päinvastoin.

----------


## VPR

Lenkillä seitsemän henkilöä, hyvä keli mutta reitti hieman hankala (kurainen ja kuoppainen). Muutama vaaratilanne ja etuvaihtaja rikki 50 kilsan kohdalla, ajeltiin sit kolmistaan Hangontietä takaisin Espooseen. Kotoa kotiin 83 kilsaa meikäläiselle.

Ei ollu ainakaan liian kova vauhti, paluumatkalla alko vähä hengästyä ku piti 34-piikkisellä ajella Anteron peesissä.

----------


## Antero

Hienoa, että uutta porukkaa alkaa ilmestymään sunnuntain PK-lenkeille. 

Sorry VPR, etuvaihtajasi muistin vielä paluumatkan alkupuolella, mutta sitten asia unohtui. Tuo Hangontie etenkin sunnuntai-iltapäivisin vilkkaan liikenteen aikaan vastatuuleen ei kuulu ihan suosikkeihin ja mielessäni pyöri vain suhteellisen ripeä poispääsy. Toivottavasti ei mennyt ihan hapotuslinjalle, vaikka kierrosta koneessa 34:sella on saanut pitääkin.

PK-lenkeillä reittien puolesta annan kyllä JAA -ääniä yhä enemmän pikkuteille, ajettaville poluille, metsäautoteille vs. isoille asfaltoiduille teille. Mielenvirkeyden lisäksi vauhdit pysyvät matalina, joka helpottaa pukeutumista. Ajoviima ei jäähdytä pikkunopeuksissa läheskään samoin kuin 30 km/h tahkoamisessa. Ja kait siinä sivussa se ajotekniikkakin kehittyy edes marginaalisesti.

A-ryhmä varmaan tahkoaa menemään vieläkin jossain läntisellä Uudellamaalla, mutta toiset ne on jo kerinneet ottamaan päiväunetkin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ittna

Oli mukava ajella. Vauhti oli soppeli, mitä nyt paluu matkalla Hangontiellä meinasi karata sykkeet pk-alueelta ja karkasikin, vaikka Anteron peesissä pääsi kotiovelle. Ensi kerralla toivottavasti on aikaa ajaa koko rinkula mukana sakissa. Vettä pitää varata runsaammin mukaan. Puolitoista litraa riitti neljäntunnin ajoon.
Mitään kilpailumeininkiä en kyllä huomanut missään vaiheessa. Kaikin puolin hyvä kokemus. Lisää näitä, niin lähtemiskynnys kevään laturetkille madaltuu tuntuvasti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Toinen ryhmä jatkoi vielä muutaman tunnin verran naapurikuntaan tutustumista. Ajettiin rauhallisella vauhdilla, ja kokonaiskeskari jäikin alle 20:n. Päikkärit on jo otettu täälläkin ja toinen koneellinen kurapyykkiä on jo pesussa.

----------


## StePe

Taidettiinpa epähuomiossa poiketa myös siellä naapurikunnan naapurikunnan puolella (Kaapelitehdas ja Melko ovat aika lähellä kuntarajaa).

Vauhti oli tänään sopivan maltillinen, mutta siitä huolimatta alkoi siellä Melkon kierroksella jostakin syystä jaloissa tuntua vähän liiankin kanssa (joko kunto on päässyt pahasti rapistumaan tai sitten eilinen kevyt lenkki alkoi vanhalla painaa).

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Toinen ryhmä jatkoi vielä muutaman tunnin verran naapurikuntaan tutustumista. Ajettiin rauhallisella vauhdilla, ja kokonaiskeskari jäikin alle 20:n.



 Vihdoinkin reittilinkki! Joo, keskari jäi alle 20:n (19.6 omalla mittarillani), mutta reitti sisältyi oikeaa maastoajoa (siis pikkurattaalla! En aavista, miten cyclocrossareiden omistajat pysyivät mukana pienimmällä välityksellä yli 1) ja jopa pyöräkantoa! Hieno reittivalinta, Heikki ja Jari! Kiitos noista Upinniemen kallioteistä (joka oli kuulema merkitty teiksi Garminin karttaan  :No huh!: ) ja Meikojärven alueen kaasuputkista!  :Cool: 

Ajoimme samankaltaista Porkkalanniemen IK-32 retkiä vuosi sitten, 16.11.2008. Tässä vanha reitti verrattavaksi. Samat 103km oli ajettu nopeammin - mutta ei siellä silloin maastoajoa tai maastojuoksua oli. (Joo, kumpikin kerta leikkasin paluumatkaa suoraan kotiin enkä ajanut n. 8 km lisää malliin asti.)

J.K. Huomatkaa, kuinka Suomen GoogleMaps:in kartat paransivat. Vuosi sitten lähes kaikki pikkutiet puuttuivat. Nyt ne kaikki, joilla voi ajaa polkupyörällä ei-maastopyöräily-tyylillä, ovat piirrettyjä. Nykyisessä reitissämme on vain kolme tosi lyhyttä pätkää GMapsin teiden ohi.

Ja tämä on se ylämainittu harvinainen etuvaihtajan rikko:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Konstantinille kiitokset reittilinkeistä.

Huomenna taitaa metsätiet olla mikäli mahdollista vieläkin pehmeämmässä kunnossa kuin viimeksi, joten metsäteitä ajetaan huomenna vähemmän.

Itse vaihdoin jo kesärenkaatkin takaisin. Vähän hassu juttu: Viikolla kävin katsomassa mitä lenkkipyörälle kuuluu ja eturengas oli tyhjä, joten siitä tuli ylimääräinen syy vaihtaa renkaita. Mutta en kuitenkaan löytänyt sisärenkaasta reikää edes veden avulla, joten laitoin sen sitten takaisin. Hyvin oli ilmat pitäneet kaksi päivää. Kun tänään kävin ajamassa, niin jo 20 km:n jälkeen rengas tyhjeni. Nyt reikäkin löytyi. Mutta eipä löytynyt kuitenkaan reiän syytä, ei talvirenkaasta eikä kesärenkaasta. Ehkä renkaan sisään oli vaihtotyössä jäänyt jokin kivenmuru.

----------


## StePe

Ainakin tänään nuo metsätiet ja polut kyllä olivat viime sunnuntaita paremmassa kunnossa (vaikka en samoja uria ejallutkaan). Muutenkin olosuhteet olivat erinomaiset (edes pieni sadekuuro ei pahemmin häirinnyt, kun lämpötila oli 10 asteen tuntumassa) ja siksi tulikin ajettua sen verran reilumpi lenkki, että parempi jättää huominen Mikkelän lenkki väliin ja korvata se rauhallisella maantiepyörälenkillä.

----------


## VPR

Ai että on hieno keli, kyllä nyt harmittaa kun ei viitsi 10-vaihteisella pyörällä ajella.

----------


## JoVain

Missäs iikoolaiset viiletti tänään? Kolmikko tuli mua ja haedonia vastaan Annilan ja Niemenkylän välissä. Jarin siitä ainakin bongasin, ja mikäli avatarkuva on omakuva, ni näytti, ku Konstantin olis ollu myös mukana.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Missäs iikoolaiset viiletti tänään? Kolmikko tuli mua ja haedonia vastaan Annilan ja Niemenkylän välissä. Jarin siitä ainakin bongasin, ja mikäli avatarkuva on omakuva, ni näytti, ku Konstantin olis ollu myös mukana.



Siellähän me. Oltiin ottamassa hiekkapuhalluspuhdistusta ketjuille ja rattaille Kirkkonummen, Siuntion ja Vihdin hiekkateiltä. Ja vähän koukattiin Lohjankin puolelle. Koplan kolmantena oli Jan. Yksi ryhmäläinen oli kääntynyt kotiinpäin jo vähän aikaisemmin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Oltiin ottamassa hiekkapuhalluspuhdistusta ketjuille ja rattaille Kirkkonummen, Siuntion ja Vihdin hiekkateiltä. Ja vähän koukattiin Lohjankin puolelle.



 Semmoista reittiä oli ajettu. Kaksi (tai oliko niitä kolme, en muista enää  :Sarkastinen: ) pätkää taas oli maastoajo, joka silloin tällöin muuttui vähitellen maastojuoksuksi  :Leveä hymy:  Minusta tämä on erittäin hauskaa ja mielenkiintoista. Ei ole mitään vastaan metsä/pelto/hevospolkuja ajamista vastaan, vaan päinvastoin, semmoinen lenkki saa lisää plussapisteitä makuuni mukaan. Mikä onni, että Espoonlahden itsepalveluautopesu oli auki  :Nolous:  

Pitäisi väritä nuo maastopyöräily-osat eri värillä kartalla...

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen:  No ei teillä hirvittävän paljoa pidempi lenkki ollut kuin meillä. Keskarikin melkein sama. Rapaa tosissaan lensi jonnin verran hiekkateillä.

----------


## JoVain

> Semmoista reittiä oli ajettu. Kaksi (tai oliko niitä kolme, en muista enää ) pätkää taas oli maastoajo, joka silloin tällöin muuttui vähitellen maastojuoksuksi  Minusta tämä on erittäin hauskaa ja mielenkiintoista. Ei ole mitään vastaan metsä/pelto/hevospolkuja ajamista vastaan, vaan päinvastoin, semmoinen lenkki saa lisää plussapisteitä makuuni mukaan. Mikä onni, että Espoonlahden itsepalveluautopesu oli auki  
> 
> Pitäisi väritä nuo maastopyöräily-osat eri värillä kartalla...



Voisin veikata, että tuolla Kahvimaan ja Lieviön välissä olis ollu jonkinlaista maasto-osuutta. En edes tiennyt, että siellä on ajoyhteyttä :No huh!: . Toisaalta tuolla landella kyllä kulkee jos jonkinlaista pelto- ja metsätietä, joista ei juuri tiedä mitään.

----------


## Antero

> Siellähän me. Oltiin ottamassa hiekkapuhalluspuhdistusta ketjuille ja rattaille Kirkkonummen, Siuntion ja Vihdin hiekkateiltä. Ja vähän koukattiin Lohjankin puolelle. Koplan kolmantena oli Jan. Yksi ryhmäläinen oli kääntynyt kotiinpäin jo vähän aikaisemmin.



Aamulla olin muutaman minuutin aikataulustani myöhässä ja voi sitä kiukun määrää kun totesin, että jäässä olevalla tiellä ei ole mahdollisuuksia tempoilla aikatalua kiinni. St1:lle saapumisaika 9:34 ja eihän siinä sitten tarvinnut kuin todeta että voivoi. Onneksi paikalle saapui HelTrin tyyppi 9:36 ja ajeltiin sitten 4 tunnin lenkki keskenämme, välillä vahvistuksena oli 2 muuta HelTriläistä. Opettavaan päivääni mahtui myös yksi rivakka maastoutuminen Vantaanjoen penkalle kun koiransa jätöksiä tutkiva ulkoiluttaja aiheutti yllättävän hidastuksen porukassamme. Ise en kokenut aihetta niin jarruttamisen arvoiseksi, joten asia tuli minulle "hieman" yllättäen ja törmäyksen välttämiseksi heitin pikku kierähdykset penkalle. 

Resepti: Vähän mopilaattia ja herätyskello soimaan aikaisemmin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Harmittelut Anteron puolesta. Minäkään en osannut odottaa että tulet paikalle kun arvelit tostaina että et ehkä tule olemaan ajokunnossa. Fillarikalenterissa oli näköjään osallistumisilmoituksesi. Sitäkään en huomannut aamulla katsoa. Puhelimestakaan ei olisi ehkä olisi ollut apua, kun yleensä en tapaa vastata puhelimeen lenkin aikana.

JoVain:lle tiedoksi, että Kahvimaan ja Lieviön välillä ei tarvinnut heittää maastoajoksi. Eniten rypemistä lenkillä oli Lepolammen polulla joka oli tuhottu metsäkoneilla.

----------


## Antero

> Harmittelut Anteron puolesta. Minäkään en osannut odottaa että tulet paikalle kun arvelit tostaina että et ehkä tule olemaan ajokunnossa. Fillarikalenterissa oli näköjään osallistumisilmoituksesi. Sitäkään en huomannut aamulla katsoa. Puhelimestakaan ei olisi ehkä olisi ollut apua, kun yleensä en tapaa vastata puhelimeen lenkin aikana.
> 
> JoVain:lle tiedoksi, että Kahvimaan ja Lieviön välillä ei tarvinnut heittää maastoajoksi. Eniten rypemistä lenkillä oli Lepolammen polulla joka oli tuhottu metsäkoneilla.



Oma vikahan se on kun ei ole ajoissa paikalla. Yleensä muutaman minuutin pystyy tuossa matkalla tarvittaessa kirimään, mutta keli oli aamutuimaan tajuttoman liukas ja laitoin vielä pe-iltana kesäkumit takaisin, joten peli oli selvä kyllä jo ensi metreillä. Alamäet meni vielä jotenkin 40 km/h luisussa ja toinen jalka maassa, mutta ylämäissä kun ei ollut pitoa :Leveä hymy: 

Ja kyllä meikäläinen yhä edelleen annan ääneni sille, että lenkit lähtee ajallaan.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> keli oli aamutuimaan tajuttoman liukas ja laitoin vielä pe-iltana kesäkumit takaisin, joten peli oli selvä kyllä jo ensi metreillä.



Toistan... ehdin kaatua ajokaistan keskelle Finnontietä ylittäessäni. Tietysti ensimmäinen refleksi oli poistua ajotiestä. Sitten uuden reiän  housuissa tutkiminen vei koko huomion. Tästä syystä se traaginen tosiasia, että kaikki kolme banaania, vielä muovipussissa, tippuivat takataskustani asfaltille jäi huomaamatta  :Vihainen:  Jos vain tiesin, että olet ajamassa takana, soittaisin ja sinulla takuulla olisi +300g lisää hiilihydraatteja matkalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TeeCay2

Onkos tämän sunnuntain lenkistä havaintoja.. suuntaa, pituutta..

----------


## VPR

Jari päättänee reitin lähtöpaikalla olosuhteiden mukaan.

----------


## TeeCay2

Kalenterin mukaan saatetaan poiketa hiekkateille tai "maastoon" niin Contin 4
-Season:lla ei taida olla asiaa matkaan. Toivottavasti pysyn mukana nastoilla.  :Hymy:  Tosin jos vettä tulee kaatamalla niin jää väliin.

----------


## VPR

Mukana nyt pysyy vaikka Jopolla, on sen verran hiljainen vauhti.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna taas messiin, uusi etuvaihtaja on paikallaan. Luvataan aivan aamuksi pari sadekuuroa ja sen jälkeen pilvistä, http://www.accuweather.com/world-for...ay=2&hbhhour=8

----------


## TeeCay2

Joo, sääennustekin näyttää huomiselle kohtuullista keliä. Paikalle tullaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nyt näyttää vähän kostealta. Jos ei onnistuta kiertämään sadekuuroalueita, niin ajetaan lyhyempi lenkki (3 h tjsp).

----------


## TeeCay2

Kiitos mukavasta reitistä ja seurasta. 121km Pihasta pihaan @ 23.2km/t.

----------


## Antero

Metsäautotie-, maasto-, polkuosuudet ovat näin pimeän aikaan mukavaa vaihtelua vs. maantienlaita. Miten jos joku kerta teemana olisi ns. maastopainotteinen PK, jolloin reitti olisi pääsääntöisesti polkua ja mehtäautotietä (mutta kuitenkin silleen, että cc-llä pystyy pukkaamaan...)

----------


## VPR

Reitti oli mukavan vaihteleva, Kylmälän ja Turuntien välisillä päällystämättömillä osuuksilla meinas iskeä bonk mutta maantienlaita auttoi kummasti. Oli meikäläiselle raskain lenkki pitkään aikaan, ajoaika 5 tuntia ja vartti ja kokonaismatkaa 120 kilsaa, keskari Mikkelän jälkeen sama karvan päälle 23. Alustava reittikartta, Google Maps ei kaikkia mettäteitä osaa: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.066047&z=15

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hyvin olet pysynyt VPR kartalla!
Piirsin tässä lenkin viivoilla (risteysten tarkuudella), jotta sain maastopätkät mukaan.

----------


## ISO-O

http://www.mtbcf.net/phpbb3/viewtopi...p=25515#p25515

Lauantai-aamun parilenkki hissuna ml. vastamäet. Kesto lähempänä 3h kuin 4h jos minulta kysytään. Mukaan vaan jos ajoseurasta tms. pulaa (eikä me olla kisakuskeja ei..).
Säävaraus.
-Harri

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Sanohan joku joka ehdi tarkistelemaan tilannetta tänään, kannattaako laittaa päälle nastarenkaat huomisen IK-32 lenkille?

----------


## Antero

> Sanohan joku joka ehdi tarkistelemaan tilannetta tänään, kannattaako laittaa päälle nastarenkaat huomisen IK-32 lenkille?



Ainakin tänään jäätä oli puuston suojaamilla pikkuteillä. Tuli pari kertaa pannutettua, joten ainakin meikäläisen nastarengaskausi alkoi nyt.

----------


## StePe

Varmaankin ryhmässä ajaessa on vähemmän stressaavaa, jos kumeissa jonkinlaiset piikit auttamassa pahimmissa paikoissa.

Tänään olosuhteet olivat varsin vaihtelevat. Melkein kaikkea löytyi kesä- ja talvikelien väliltä. Kerran meinasi tänään vesikerroksen alle piiloutunut jää päästä yllättämään. Yllättävän paljon olosuhteet vaihlelivat pienelläkin alueella - paikoitellen oli maa aivan paljaana ja parhaimmillaan löytyi lunta varmaankin lähes 5 cm.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mulla jää huominen lenkki väliin. Jään kotiin kasvattamaan parransänkeä, jota on tullut tässä jo kuusi päivää harrastettua lievän influenssan tai rajun nuhakuumeen kourissa. Mutta taisipa Pasi juuri sopivasti tervehtyä, joten toisen vakiovetäjistä pitäisi olla huomenna paikalla.

Viime sunnuntaina lenkin loppuvaiheissa tyhjentynyt eturengaskin odottaa minulla vielä korjaamista. Sen verran tutkin asiaa, että katsoin veden avulla että olisiko ulkorenkaassa reikiä (sehän sujuu näppärästi kun sisällä on vähän vuotava sisuri). No, ulkorengashan oli täynnä pientä reikää, ilmeisesti hiekoitussepelin tekosia, joten se siitä renkaasta. Ei taida kannata paikata vanhaa sisuriakaan enää. Käytössä ollut ulkorengas ei kyllä ollut tarkoitettukaan kestämän juuri mitään. Tuossa kun punnailin etukiekkoa kesärenkaan kera, niin yhteispaino tuntui suunnilleen samalta kuin nastarengas yksinään.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Ei muita sanoja (erityisesti semmoiselta kirjoitusmestarilta kun minä  :Nolous: ) kun samat joita toistan joko kerta! Eli, uskomattomasti hieno kiertely paikoissa, joista luulin että "tiedän jo". Tallennettu reitti tässä. On opittu uusi sana, "takiainen" (voi arvata, missä busineksessa olen saanut niitä takilleni  :Vink: ) Kertokaa joku muu vesi- ja raesateesta, jäästä ja kaatumisista...

Kuvaa saa klikata, mutta ei paljon parempaa saa tällä kameralla  :Irvistys:

----------


## ittna

Uusia reittejä myös minulle. Yhteensä otin kolmet pannut. Kahdet ihan perinteiset "horjahdus ylämäessä ilman vauhtia ja kenkä ei irtoa" ja yksi aivan sileällä jäällä kuorrutetulla asfalttitiellä. Mentiin alamäkeä, mutta onneksi vauhti ei ollut kovin luja, eikä autoja tullut vastaan. Muistoksi pikku ruhje lantion kyljessä ja kyynärpäässä. Pasille kiitos suvereenista ryhmänvedosta ja aika- arviosta kotimatkalle :Hymy: . Olin 7min ennen tavoite aikaa kotona.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minäkin liukastuin lievässä alamäessä, mutta ei tullut mitään ruhjeita. Ainoastaan toinen pulloteline meni rikki. Märkää ja harmaata oli mutta todella onnistunut lenkki mukavassa seurassa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK:n lenkkikin tuli ajettua. Se ratapohja+jatke Båtvikista oli hauskempi kuin muistinkaan. Inkoon puolelta löytyi muutama kilsa minulle ihan uutta pätkää, joten lenkki oli senkin puolesta antoisa.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> IK:n lenkkikin tuli ajettua. Se ratapohja+jatke Båtvikista oli hauskempi kuin muistinkaan. Inkoon puolelta löytyi muutama kilsa minulle ihan uutta pätkää, joten lenkki oli senkin puolesta antoisa.



Hyvä lenkki! Kiitos Pasille lenkin vetämisestä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> IK:n lenkkikin tuli ajettua. Se ratapohja+jatke Båtvikista oli hauskempi kuin muistinkaan. Inkoon puolelta löytyi muutama kilsa minulle ihan uutta pätkää, joten lenkki oli senkin puolesta antoisa.



Todella hienoja metsäteitä oli. Ihmettelen, montako tuhatta kilometriä tarvitsen ajaa, jotta tiesin ympäristön yhtä hyvin! Oman onneksi ryhmä ehtii ajamaan noita teitä ennen kuin pysähdyin vaihtamaan sisärengasta, ja työn saatuani valmiiksi astuin omien silmälasien päälle  :Vihainen:  Onhan se tuttu sääntö, ettei kannata laittaa maan päälle mitään heikosti näkyvää; ja kun huurtuneet lasit lepäsivät maalla, kaikki muuttui heikosti näkyväksi  :Sarkastinen:  Kai voisin jatkaa lenkkiä, mutta olin niin ärsyttynyt omaan kömpelykseeni, että päätin keskeyttää. Nyt joulupukin työ helpottui, kun hän tietää että uudet pyöräilylasit vahvistuksilla ovat haussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ittna

Olihan lenkki. Aiemmin en ole ennen ajallisesti tuon mittaista rupeamaa ajanutkaan. Ovelta ovelle kertyi vajaa seitsemän tuntia ja 126km. Välillä meinasi usko loppua, kun maantiepoljinten klossit eivät jään takia enää lukittuneet. Iso kiitos avusta, että sain klossit taas pelittämään. Noille lenkeille en enää maantiemonoilla lähde. Täytyy myöntää, että aika voittaja olo oli kotona. Hankalimpia paikkoja oli metsäteillä, jossa oli jäätyneet auton tekemät kohtuu syvät urat. Pyörän etu ja takarengas valitsi omat urat. Yritin välillä nostaa takapyörän ja välillä etupyörän samalle kaistalle. Ei noita varmaan opi menemään muuten, kun ajamalla. Ei siellä muilla näyttänyt pahemmin hankaluuksia urien kanssa olevan. 
Kiitos vielä kaikille hienosta kokemuksesta :Hymy:

----------


## TeeCay2

"Talviajoon pukeutumisesta löytyy lisää vinkkejä IK:n nettisivuilta "IK-32:n jäsenille" –osiosta (valmennustietoa / Pukeutuminen talvipyöräilyyn). "

Saisikos tätä jonnekin "julkiselle" puolelle niin saisi katsottua vinkkejä...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> "Talviajoon pukeutumisesta löytyy lisää vinkkejä IK:n nettisivuilta "IK-32:n jäsenille" –osiosta (valmennustietoa / Pukeutuminen talvipyöräilyyn). "
> 
> Saisikos tätä jonnekin "julkiselle" puolelle niin saisi katsottua vinkkejä...



IK:n nettisivuille on tosiaankin kerätty vuosien varrella valmennustietoa lähinnä IK:n jäsenlehden artikkeleista. Juttuja näyttää tällä hetkellä olevan 298 kappaletta. Niihin saa lukuoikeuden liittymällä jäseneksi. Mutta ei kai ole tarkoituksenmukaista että vierailevat talvilenkkeilijät kärsivät kylmyydestä, joten laitoin talvipyöräilyartikkelin myös julkiseen paikkaan (artikkelin kirjoittajan oikeudella).

----------


## VPR

Olitteko lenkillä eilen?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olitteko lenkillä eilen?



Kaksi ajajaa ilmestyi paikalle IK:n lenkille. Olisiko monella pakkasraja ylittynyt? 
Fillarikalenterissa on reittilinkki ajetusta reitistä. Ideana oli ajaa isoa tietä myötätuuleen ja metsän suojassa vastatuuleen (itätuulta oli 8 m/s). Myllymajalammen kohdalla jouduttiin jalkautumaan vähän pidemmäksi aikaa kun etsittiin metsikön läpi reittiä jatkopolulle (en ollut aikaisemmin ajanut reittiä tuohon suuntaan).

----------


## Jan Kruse

Ajattelin huomenna käydä sulattelemassa kinkkua. Käyn varmaan aamulla tarkistamassa onko muita kiinnostuneita lenkistä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kumpikaan vakiovetäjistä ei ole huomenna mukana. Ajakaa oman valinnan mukaan jokin hauska reitti.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Ajattelin huomenna käydä sulattelemassa kinkkua. Käyn varmaan aamulla tarkistamassa onko muita kiinnostuneita lenkistä.



Ehdin Mikkelään noin 10min myöhästyneenä. Paikoitellen auraamattomat pyörätiet hidastivat etenemistä huomattavasti. Yhden hengen ryhmä kiersi tutuilla pyöräteillä noin 2,5h. Olarissa jouduin raahaamaan pyörää auraamatonta pyörätiepätkää pitkin. Ei tullut kylmä mutta urheilujuoma (pullotelineessä) jäätyi kokonaan 90 minuutissa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

http://www.mski.fi/espoo/
Onko tietoa että eikö tosiaan ole vielä yhdyslatua rakennettu Leppävaarasta pohjoisen suuntaan (Oittaalle tai Luukkiin)? Jos ei ole (tietoa), niin pitänee huomenna käydä itse tarkistamassa tilanne.
Pakkasta on luvassa sen verran paljon, että ei taida hirviä lähteä pyörällä lenkkiä ajamaan.

----------


## VPR

Oliko latua vedetty? Mä jo pelästyin että olit levinny ladulle mutta tämä mies ei ollu ulkoilukamoissa ja löyty jo lauantaina. http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/e7227...2-44cba0b68f8d

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eipä tullut kuitenkaan vielä eilen katsastettua, kun tulikin lähdettyä spinning-treeniin. Mies ei hyytynyt, mutta auto kuitenkin. Pitäis tällä viikolla kuskata se korjaamolle. Ehkä akku on sökö tai sitten laturi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No niin, olihan siellä Leppävaara-Luukki –välillä aivan mainio retkeilylatu. 
Pitkäjärvelle asti oli ajettu ihan latukoneellakin ja siitä eteenpäin pienemmällä kalustolla. 
Pientä lumenpuutetta oli havaittavissa paikka paikoin, joten ihan ykkössuksilla ei sinne kannattane lähteä.
Kalajärventien kohdalla menee kylläkin kävelyksi vajaan kilsan matkalla. Lahnuksen koulun kohdalla on latuja ristiin rastiin ja kun huomasin kiertäväni ympyrää, niin käännyin sieltä takaisin päin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mulla jää huominen lenkki väliin. Mun lenkkisuunnitelmat muuten näette parhaiten fillarikalenterista, jonne ne pyrin laittamaan viimeistään pari päivää ennen. 
Samaa voisin kyllä suositella ihan kaikille. Aika kurjaa jos saapuu lähtöpaikalle pitkän matkan päästä ja huomaa että kukaan muu ei olekaan paikalla.

----------


## Antero

> Mulla jää huominen lenkki väliin. Mun lenkkisuunnitelmat muuten näette parhaiten fillarikalenterista, jonne ne pyrin laittamaan viimeistään pari päivää ennen. 
> Samaa voisin kyllä suositella ihan kaikille. Aika kurjaa jos saapuu lähtöpaikalle pitkän matkan päästä ja huomaa että kukaan muu ei olekaan paikalla.



Juu huomenna ollaan ainakin täältä tulossa. Kaikille tiedoksi, että kalenteriin tulee ensin luodan käyttäjätunnus ja sen jälkeen pääsee klikkaamaan itsensä osallistujaksi lenkille.

----------


## Antero

> Juu huomenna ollaan ainakin täältä tulossa. Kaikille tiedoksi, että kalenteriin tulee ensin luodan käyttäjätunnus ja sen jälkeen pääsee klikkaamaan itsensä osallistujaksi lenkille.



Täytyy ensi kerralla tulla salaa St1:selle jos silloin sinne tulisi enemmän porukkaa :Leveä hymy:  Nyt sai startata ihan itsekseen...

----------


## StePe

> Täytyy ensi kerralla tulla salaa St1:selle jos silloin sinne tulisi enemmän porukkaa Nyt sai startata ihan itsekseen...



Ei taida näissä olosuhteissa kovin helposti porukkaa enemmälti löytyä.
Meni oma startti aamulla sen verran myöhään, että en edes yrittänyt Mikkelään (olisi kuitenkin tarvinnut vähintäään 45 min siirtymään, vaikka kesäkelissä puoletkin siitä on riittävästi).

Kävin sitten pyörittelemässä oman rauhallisen reilun 6 h lenkin ja kyllä se muutaman asteen ero lämpötilassa teki tämän päivän lenkistä huomattavasti eilistä karumman (eilen suunnilleen -4 astetta ja tänään suurimman osan ajasta -7 ja -8 asteen paikkeilla - taisi kyllä tuulellakin olla oma vaikutuksensa).

----------


## Antero

> Ei taida näissä olosuhteissa kovin helposti porukkaa enemmälti löytyä.
> Meni oma startti aamulla sen verran myöhään, että en edes yrittänyt Mikkelään (olisi kuitenkin tarvinnut vähintäään 45 min siirtymään, vaikka kesäkelissä puoletkin siitä on riittävästi).
> 
> Kävin sitten pyörittelemässä oman rauhallisen reilun 6 h lenkin ja kyllä se muutaman asteen ero lämpötilassa teki tämän päivän lenkistä huomattavasti eilistä karumman (eilen suunnilleen -4 astetta ja tänään suurimman osan ajasta -7 ja -8 asteen paikkeilla - taisi kyllä tuulellakin olla oma vaikutuksensa).



Keli oli ja tosiaan myös tuntuikin kylmemmälle kuin lauantaina. Paluun sai ajaa vastatuuleen ja peltoaukeilla tuuli oli välillä jäätävä. Lenkilleni mahtui yksi ns. henkinen harjoite eli kaadutaan kävelyvauhdista polulta umpihankeen koska kengänsuojat ovat klossin ja pedaalin välissä jumissa ja sen jälkeen kuuluu vaan tyynesti nousta. HArjoite meni muuten tosi hienosti, mutta en pysynyt kovin tyynenä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pakastekaappikelit jatkuu. Eihän siellä taida saada edes suksia luistamaan. Ajattelin mennä kurkkaamaan millaisessa kunnossa Leppävaaran metsäpolut ovat maastopyöräilyyn (ks. Topic http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=37524).

Lähden matkaan Leppävaaran uimahallin parkkipaikalta klo 13 jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan (ja muutenkin).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

StePe:n kanssa eilen käytiin pelottelemassa ulkoilijoita. Ei vaan, ihan kohteliaasti käyttäydyttiin ja kiitettiin satunnaisia vastaan tulleita retkeilyhiihtäjiä, kun siirtyivät polun sivuun meidät huomatessaan. Välillä ajettiin pikku pätkä siirtymää leveällä hiihtoladullakin luisteluhiihtäjiä vastakarvaan, mutta ei ainakaan mun korviin kantautunut suurempia ärräpäitä.

Nyt kun kovia pakkasia on jo jatkunut viisi viikkoa, niin on pitänyt kalibroida omaa ulkoliikunnan pakkasrajaa kylmempään suuntaan. Näyttää siltä että pakkanen laskee alle 20:n, joten voi taas mennä ajamaan maastoon pariksi tunniksi. Sama lähtöpaikka ja -aika kuin eilen. Mukaan voi tulla. Tässä ihan lähimaastossa on tarkoitus ajaa, jotta kotiin pääsee nopeasti jos tuntuu että ei tarkenekaan.

----------


## StePe

Eilinen lenkki oli todella mukavaa vaihtelua normaaleihin rutiineihin. On lumikelien aikaan jäänytkin polkujen ajelu satunnaisia siirtymiä lukuunottamatta valitettavan vähälle.
Kyllä tuolla ulkonakin varmaan tänään tarkenisi, mutta taidan kuitenkin valita tämän päivän treeniksi Tacxin virtuaalimaailman 82 km alppiretken.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> laitoin talvipyöräilyartikkelin myös julkiseen paikkaan (artikkelin kirjoittajan oikeudella).



Se menee vähän off-topic:iksi, mutta silti: osaako joku neuvotella, mistä ihmeestä nykyajan voi ostaa tavalliset, paksut, isot ja lämpimät rukkaset? (Joo, juuri semmoiset kun lainatun tekstin kirjoittajalla  :Vink: ) Urheilukaupoissa vain sormikkaat tarjolla, Partioaitassa jotkut super-high-end-Gore-Tex n. 100eur hinnalla  :Vihainen:  Ovatko yksinkertaiset 10-euroiset nahkaiset pilkkirukkaset jo menneisyyttä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## NoNo

Käy tsekkaamassa paikallinen Prisma tai Citymarket. Viime talvena ostin 5Eurolla sellaiset keltaiset nahkarukkaset. Ei merkkitavaraa eikä gorea, muta lämpöiset.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Juu, marketista ne pilkkirukkaset löytää.

Huomiseksi on luvassa lauhempaa, joten on taas mahdollisuus ajaa lenkkiä.

Jos lunta on tullut yöllä reippaasti, niin katsokaa Espoon kunnossapitoluokituskartasta mitä reittiä kannattaa tulla lähtöpaikalle.

Esim. mun ei kannata tulla Turuntien vartta, koska se ei ole aurauksessa ykkösluokassa.

----------


## StePe

Kunnospitoluokista riippumatta oli tänäänkin Espoon puolella varsin surkea tilanne kevyelle liikenteelle tarkoitetuilla väylillä. Auran jälki näkyi yleensä vain niissä paikoissa, joissa lumet oli siirretty ajoradalta pois häiritsemästä. Jostakin syystä Helsingin puolella oli auraus hoidettu varsin mallikkaasti. Tämän päivän kokemuksen perusteella en edes yritä lähteä aamulla lenkille, vaan seurailen olosuhteiden kehitystä rauhassa (jos sitten iltapäivällä uskaltaisi lähteä tarkastamaan kunnossapidon tasoa maasturilla).

----------


## Hannu Koo

Tarkoitus oli vihdoin tehdä Mikkelä-visiitti, mutta sääolot ja kokeneempien kommentit huomioon ottaen taitaa aamulla olla helppo jäädä mukavuusosastolle, harmi.

----------


## TeeCay2

Samoja huomioita tänään tehtiin emännän kanssa kuin Stepe.. Helsingissä kadut aurattu mallikkaasti ja Espoossa mennään isossa hangessa.  :Irvistys:  Surkeata. Jarille kiitokset pukeutusoppaasta, hyvä opas ja on tässä talven aikana ollut pakko opetella pukeutumista. Viime viikon -23'c alkuviikosta taisi olla starttiennätys pakkasen osalta. Hatunnosto niille ketkä huomenna lähtevät hankeen. Itsellä se ihanuus odottaa maanantaina.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Joo mullakin jää näillä lumilla/pakkasilla ajelut hyötymatkoihin kouluun, asioille ja harrastuksiin eikä huviajelu oikein onnistu. Kovilla pakkasilla on kädessä Marmotin tuplahanskaviritys jossa tulee kuitenkin kuuma ranteen kohdalta. Jostain rautakaupasta hommasin kerran sellaset keltaset turkis-/nahkahanskat muutamalla eurolla paskahanskoiksi sellasiin tilanteisiin, kun pitää esim. virittää talviteltan palavan kamiinan piippua.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

29-maasturi Gazza Extreme –renkailla kulkee aika vakaasti paksussakin lumihangessa. Nopeus vaan voi tippua alle kävelyvauhdin, joten varaan tässä 1,5 tuntia 11 km:n siirtymään Mikkelän St1:lle.
Ei mulla kyllä ole tiedossa että sinne muita olisi tulossa.

Edit (lenkin jälkeen):
Ei sitä lunta näköjään ihan vähää tullutkaan. Auraamattomalla tiellä ajosta ei tullut mitään. Jotain 20 cm oli lunta ja se ei ollut edes mitään ihan hötöä. Viisi tuntia kruisailin ristiin rastiin aina siihen suuntaan josta aurattuja pyöräteitä tai pikkuteitä löytyi. Kilometrejä kertyi 79.

----------


## VPR

Rukkasille löyty tämmönen linkki: http://www.varusteleka.fi/showproduc...uct=_2IB11L0AM

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> http://www.varusteleka.fi/showproduc...uct=_2IB11L0AM



Kiitos vinkistä! 
Oma haku päätyi siihen, että kivan näköisiä pilkkirukkasia löytyy, mutta jostain syystä vain yritys- tai tukkumyynnissä kuten tässä. Supermarkettien hyllyissä en nähnyt mitään kelpoista.

Toki 12 paria tukkukaupassa maksavat vähemmän kuin yksi Partioaitan GoreTex-ihme  :Sarkastinen:  Jos IK-32 tekee ryhmätilauksen, tässä on yksi tilaaja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoNo

no, juuri tuon kuvan näköiset löytyy es. Olarin Prismasta (ei Isosta Ompusta siis) välikkö 30. Hinta 9.95Eur. Oli jotain 5 paria jäljellä. Kipin kapin kauppaan.

----------


## Antero

Eilen oli kauhian kylymä ja kauhian hiljaista St1:sellä aamulla. Nokialaisetkaan eivät olleet notkeimmassa kunnossa, joten päädyin kierrellen kaarrellen takaisin kotisohvalle 2,5 tunnin jälkeen.

----------


## VPR

Yöllä oli aika kylmä ku nukuin teltas Silkkiniityllä.

----------


## TeeCay2

> Yöllä oli aika kylmä ku nukuin teltas Silkkiniityllä.



Omasta vai emännän tahdosta?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## lynxlynx

> Eilen oli kauhian kylymä ja kauhian hiljaista St1:sellä aamulla. Nokialaisetkaan eivät olleet notkeimmassa kunnossa, joten päädyin kierrellen kaarrellen takaisin kotisohvalle 2,5 tunnin jälkeen.



 Sunnuntai iltapäivästä tarkeni jo ihan hyvin ajella, en tosin minäkään viitsinyt kun reilu 2 1/2h ajella, laiskotti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antero

Sääennuste lupaa ainakin lämpötilan puolesta mukavaa keliä. Olisiko ennakkoilmoittautumisia St1-lenkille. Makkaroita pitäisi saada tiputettua vyötäröltä Länsi-Uudenmaan tienvarsille...

Fillarikalenteriin(kin) voi laittaa osallistumishalukkuutensa. Niin näkisi onko mahdollisesti porukkaa tulossa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Juupa juu, sunnuntaina ajamaan. Pitää varmaan aloittaa maltillisesti, eli jotain 4 tuntia voitaisiin ajaa (Mikkelä-Mikkelä). 

Muistiinpanojen mukaan mulle on tässä pakkaskautena kerääntynyt kylmäneristysläskiä 900 g, eli 200 km:n lenkillähän se palaa kun ajaa riittävän hiljaa eikä syö mitään.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nyt on pyörä säädetty huomista lenkkiä varten: takavaihtajan säädöt tarkastettu, iskarin paineet tarkastettu, risaantumassa olleet eggbeater-polkimet vaihdettu shimanoihin.

Reittisuunnitelmakin tuli laadittua.
Toivotaan että pikkuteiden lumikerros ei sohjoonnu.

----------


## StePe

Ainakin tänään olivat pienemmät tiet kohtuullisessa ajokunnossa. Ajoin Luomasta Kauhalaan Rauhalantien ja Herrlantien kautta ja siinä välissä lyhyellä pätkällä Österbyntiellä meni maasturin takapakka tukkoon irtolumen ja sohjon sekoituksesta (missään muualla ei päivän reitillä ollut vastaavia ongelmia).

Pitkästä aikaa ajoin tänään nastarenkailla, vaikka aivan yhtä hyvin olisi kyllä voinut ajaa myös nappularenkailla (muutamassa paikassa olisi nastaton rengas vaatinut vähän tarkempaa keskittymistä). Kaluston valinta huomiseksi vielä vähän mietityttää, mutta ehkä maasturi on ainakin sohjokohdissa turvallisempi valinta kuin CC-pyörä kapeammilla renkailla.

----------


## VPR

Mulla on muuta menoa Suvisaaristossa niin ajelen aamul sinne ja iltapäiväl takas. Vois käydä kurkkaamassa tempon reittiä jos uskaltautuis sinnekin kun ne alkaa taas pyöriä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Reittisuunnitelmakin tuli laadittua.



Kiitos Jari esisuunnitelmasta! Ei se ole missään tapauksessa pakollinen, mutta auttaa kun tiedän yleispiirteisiin minne mennään ja voi laskea että "nyt vielä Myllykylään noin 10 kilsaa ja sitten puoli reittiä on jo ajettu"  :Leveä hymy: 

Joo, toivottavasti tiet ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin itä-Karjalassa:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kuusi kuskia lähti tänään ajamaan suunniteltua reittiä St1:ltä. Lopussa vähän sovellettiin, eikä lähdetty ajamaan kuraista Lapinkyläntietä, vaan tultiin takaisin Herrlantien ja Rauhalantien kautta.

Oli paikoitellen ihan huippuraskas keli, etenkin lopussa pyöräteillä kun lumipinta oli saanut lisää kosteutta taivaalta. Mutta reitin pikkuteiden lumipinta oli vielä ihan mainiossa kunnossa.

----------


## Antero

> Kuusi kuskia lähti tänään ajamaan suunniteltua reittiä St1:ltä. Lopussa vähän sovellettiin, eikä lähdetty ajamaan kuraista Lapinkyläntietä, vaan tultiin takaisin Herrlantien ja Rauhalantien kautta.
> 
> Oli paikoitellen ihan huippuraskas keli, etenkin lopussa pyöräteillä kun lumipinta oli saanut lisää kosteutta taivaalta. Mutta reitin pikkuteiden lumipinta oli vielä ihan mainiossa kunnossa.



Mukava reitti (kiitokset Jarille!) ja mukava oli muutenkin ajaa pitkästä aikaa yhtäkyytiä pidempään (5 h). Kovat pakkaset ovat päässeet tänä talvena pahasti rokottamaan näitä pitkiä lenkkejä.

----------


## VPR

Yhden aikaan Hanikasta tempon kääntöpaikalle ja takas Tapiolaan oli tosi märkä ja ikävä keli, sukat kastu kunnolla. Ois pitäny olla ne kolme viikkoa sit tilatut Urheiluareenan suojat ja SealSkinzin sukat niin ois voinu pärjätä vähän paremmin. Itekin ajoin valtaosan reitistä ajoradalla kun pyörätiet oli niin höttöistä mössöä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ensi sunnuntain kruisailujen reittisuunnitelma fillarikalenterissa.

Älkää muuten tuhlatko sunnuntaipäivää fillarimessuihin. Suosittelen messupäiväksi perjantaita  :Vink:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mukava reitti (kiitokset Jarille!)



Toistan. Tässä linkki tallennettuun reittiin (onhan se sama mitä oli suunniteltu). Kynnärintie kai oli kaikista tällä vuodella ajetuista teistä hienoin. Täytyy hankia kypäräkameraa, niin joko lenkin jälkeen voidaan täyttää nettiä myös tylsillä videoilla reittilinkkien lisäksi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VPR

La-su yöksi luvattu -17 ja päiväksi -5 ja aurinkoista, enteilee hyvää keliä niille joilla on välineet kunnossa.

----------


## Antero

> Ensi sunnuntain kruisailujen reittisuunnitelma fillarikalenterissa.
> 
> Älkää muuten tuhlatko sunnuntaipäivää fillarimessuihin. Suosittelen messupäiväksi perjantaita



Sunnuntaina on messuilla Wattbike ja täytyy mennä testaamaan mitä laktaattimittari näyttää pikku kuntopyöräilyn jälkeen. Luulen, että viimeistään 3 minuutin jälkeen mieleen voi tulla, että "olisko sittenkin pitänyt lähteä lenkille :No huh!: ..."

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> La-su yöksi luvattu -17 ja päiväksi -5 ja aurinkoista, enteilee hyvää keliä niille joilla on välineet kunnossa.



Melkomoisia pakkasia lupaavat aamuksi. Voi olla että se pelottaa lenkkeilijät pois lenkiltä, joten:

katsotaan huomenna ennustetta uudestaan ja *siirretään lähtöä tunnilla jos* näyttää olevan yli 10 astetta pakkasta sunnuntaina klo 9.

*Ilmoitan siirrosta* tänne ja fillarikalenteriin.

(menen itse vakioaikaan paikalle ja ajan tunnin rinkulalenkin paikalle vakioaikaan mahdollisesti tulijoiden kanssa tai sitten kahvittelen St1:llä jos ei tarkene ajaa)

----------


## StePe

Huomisen lämpötilan kehityksen perusteella voi varmaankin arvioida myös sunnuntaiaamun lämpötilan muutosta (ainakin ennusteet ovat samankaltaisia molemmille päiville). 

On Jarin vauhtitavoite sen verran kova, että pitää tuota sunnuntain osallistumistakin vielä harkita. Maaliskuun kunniaksi on varmaankin vaihdettava ajopeli CC-versioon. Huomisella lenkillä sitten näkee, että kulkeeko CC-hyrrä yhtään maasturia nopeammin (jos ei tunnu liikkuvan, niin pitää sunnuntainakin tyytyä soololenkkiin).

----------


## Tassu

Täällä harkitaan myös lenkille lähtöä, jos keli hyvä ja hallitusneuvottelut tuottavat tulosta. Ohjelmaa on aika lailla viikonlopulle muutenkin, mutta kiinnostusta löytyy. Josko sitä pysyis mukana noinkin pitkällä lenkillä. Eihän CC ole pakko, en omista.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> katsotaan huomenna ennustetta uudestaan ja *siirretään lähtöä tunnilla jos* näyttää olevan yli 10 astetta pakkasta sunnuntaina klo 9.



Minua -15 yöllä ei pysähtäisi jos keskipäivällä on luvassa -5. 30 minuutissa en kuitenkaan ehdi kotoa lähtöpaikalle, niin jos klo 8:30 ei ole selvyyttä, tulen minäkin vakioaikaan.

----------


## VPR

AccuWeather.com lupaa ysiks -11, klo 10 -10, klo 11 -8, klo 12 -8 ja klo 13 -8.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ennuste lupaa tasan -10° klo 9:ksi ja aurinkokin varmaan lämmittää säteilyllään, joten:

huomisen lenkin lähtö on *normaaliin aikaan, eli klo 9:30*

Ja siitä lenkin vauhdista: Tuo fillarikalenterissa mainitsemani 93km / 4,5 tuntia pätee jos tiet ovat hyvässä kunnossa. Reitillä valtaosa ajetaan teitä pitkin. Jos ajetaisiin lumisia pyöräteitä, niin aikaa menisi yli 5 tuntia. Reitillä on mahdollisesti pari aika lumista pätkää (Aittakalliontie ja se mahdollinen oikaisu Vuolteenmäen kautta), joten aikaa voi kyllä muutenkin mennä yli 4,5 tuntia.

----------


## StePe

Vauhtihan riippuu olennaisesti alustasta. Ajelin tänään vaihtelevasssa kunnossa olevia teitä pitkin (kaupunkialueella joutuu väistämättä käyttämään noita jalankulkijoiden tallaamia väyliä). Päivän lenkin keskinopeus oli aavistuksen yli 18 km/h ja ilman tehomittaria olisin tässä vaiheessa varsin masentunut (tehomttarin lukemien perusteella on kuitenkin pakko päätellä, että hitaan vauhdin syy on jossakin muualla kuin moottorissa). Osa teistä on tamppaantunut todella hienoon kuntoon, osa on vastaavasti aivan järkyttävässä kunnossa - löytyy kuoppasarjoja, paksut kerrokset irtonaiseksi jauhautunutta lunta jne. 

Aamuksi järjestyi muuta ohjelmaa, joten jätän huomisen Mikkelän lenkin joka tapauksessa väliin (muutenkaan ei näin hitaassa kunnossa viitsi lähteä ryhmän jarruksi  :Vink: ).

----------


## VPR

Irtolunta oli kyllä iltapäivästä liikkeellä, jalat ja etulokari ihan valkoisessa pölyssä mitä en tänä talvena ole aiemmin nähnyt.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viisi kuskia ajoi tänään Mikkelän lenkin.
Oikein superhieno sää saatiin. Vaikka pakkasta oli -8 - -4 astetta, niin kylmä ei tullut kun aurinko lämmitti mukavasti. Vastatuulta saatiin yllättävästi sekä meno- että paluumatkalla, mutta vain 2 m/s.

Melko tarkkaan suunniteltua reittiä noudatettiin. Aittakalliontie oli hyvin aurattu, kuten myös Vuolteenmäelle nousevan tien alkuosa, mutta metsätien kapeampaa jatkoa ei ollutkaan aurattu, jolloin jouduttiin jalkautumaan noin 800 m:n matkalla. Käveltiin siinä jonkun paikallisen tekemää hiihtolatua pitkin, joten pyydämme täten anteeksi ladun pilaamista.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tuo fillarikalenterissa mainitsemani 93km / 4,5 tuntia pätee jos tiet ovat hyvässä kunnossa. Reitillä valtaosa ajetaan teitä pitkin. Jos ajetaisiin lumisia pyöräteitä, niin aikaa menisi yli 5 tuntia. Reitillä on mahdollisesti pari aika lumista pätkää (Aittakalliontie ja se mahdollinen oikaisu Vuolteenmäen kautta), joten aikaa voi kyllä muutenkin mennä yli 4,5 tuntia.



Tässä ajettu reitti, jos ymmärrän oikein, ei ollut yhtään suunnistusvirhettä! Oma SportsTracker laski 92km, 19.3km/h, 4:45h. Kiitos Jari! Tässä ensimmäinen lyhyt pysäkki (klikattava) (en osa sanoa, missä se on kartalla):

Ja toinen taluttamisen jälkeen:

----------


## Tassu

> Viisi kuskia ajoi tänään Mikkelän lenkin.



Kiitokset Jarille ja kumppaneille lenkkiseurasta! Keli oli mahtava. Ne lumiset ja kovapintaiset tiet aivan huippuhienoja vetää. Kyllä mieli lepäs kun asfaltilta siirryttiin lumelle, ei ropissu nastat.

Meikä erkani (oikaisi) Viherlaakson kohdalta, kun tuli vähän kiirus kotio. Mutta sain minäkin yli 90 km kasaan (aamun siirtymän kanssa meni sata rikki  :Leveä hymy: )

Kyllä se kevät on selvästi tulossa, kun maksimiksi sain 46km/h jossakin alamäessä.

----------


## Tassu

Sain oman datan siirrettyä garmin.connectiin.

----------


## VPR

Visiota sunnuntailenkistä? Mä tässä vielä arvon että lähenkö sunnuntaina Lahteen hiihtämään vai kenties jo lauantaina ja sunnuntaina sit lenkille.

----------


## capitano

> Visiota sunnuntailenkistä? Mä tässä vielä arvon että lähenkö sunnuntaina Lahteen hiihtämään vai kenties jo lauantaina ja sunnuntaina sit lenkille.



Täytty odotella et lumet sulaa ja sit vasta lenkille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Visiota sunnuntailenkistä? Mä tässä vielä arvon että lähenkö sunnuntaina Lahteen hiihtämään vai kenties jo lauantaina ja sunnuntaina sit lenkille.



Mikkelästä lähtee joku viiden tunnin lenkki sääolosuhteiden mukaan suunnan ja reitit valiten. Eli kuten HePo:n termi kuuluu "Minne vie, vetäjän tie".

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../486/2010-3-14

----------


## ittna

Mukana ollaan pitkästä aikaa. Katsotaan mihin saakka kunto riittää.

----------


## VPR

Taitaa olla Lahti meikäläisel sunnuntaina kun muun perheen ehdoilla mennään, katellaan ens viikol uudestaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Seitsemän kuskin voimin käytiin taas ajelemassa Nurmijärven suunnalla.
Vastatuuleen ajaessa tunsi kalsean tuulen kylmentävän vaikutuksen, mutta myötätuulessa pääsi taas aina välillä lämmittelemään.

Piirtelin reittilinkin fillarikalenteriin (sillä tarkkuudella kun gmaps autoreittiohjeet piirtää).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään laitettiin lenkillä asfalttia rullalle. Eli siis vältettiin tällä kertaa sohjoisia pikkuteitä.

Fillarikalenterissa reittilinkki. 

Googlemapsin reittiohjeillahan siistit reitit pystyy nopeasti piirtämään, mutta tiedä sitten miten linkit kestävät aikaa, eli jos tulevaisuudessa tulee uusia teitä tai vanhoja häviää, niin taitaa googlemaps vetää ohjeet eri kohtaa. Niin että jos joku kantoi mukanaan gps-tallenninta, niin saapi laittaa toisenkin linkin kalenteriin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tänään laitettiin lenkillä asfalttia rullalle. Eli siis vältettiin tällä kertaa sohjoisia pikkuteitä.



Erilaisten asioiden vuoksi en päässyt mukaan, mutta on jo kovaa halua ajaa nastattomilla renkailla. Onnistuiko? Itse kokeilin vapaana olevissa 1.5 tunnissa ajaa ensi kerta vuodessa välisesonkihybridillä. Tuntui aivan kohtuuttomalta aurata paksun sohjokerroksen läpi 40 minuuttia päästäkseen pyöräteistä pois, ja sitten aivan kivalta ajaa 40 minuuttia märkää ja likaista Länsiväylää. Kai voi jo ajaa maantiepyörälläkin (lokasuojilla), jos vaan kestää taluttaa sen kotoa lähtöpaikalle  :Sarkastinen: 





> Googlemapsin reittiohjeillahan siistit reitit pystyy nopeasti piirtämään, mutta tiedä sitten miten linkit kestävät aikaa, eli jos tulevaisuudessa tulee uusia teitä tai vanhoja häviää, niin taitaa googlemaps vetää ohjeet eri kohtaa. Niin että jos joku kantoi mukanaan gps-tallenninta, niin saapi laittaa toisenkin linkin kalenteriin.



Lisäsin saman sinun reittisi konvertoituna. GMaps:illä valitset "linkki karttaan", kopioit osoitteen, ja lisäät "_&output=kml_". Palvelin palauttaa reitin KML-muodossa, jonka voi vaikka heti tallenna omiin karttoihin. Näin se pysyy sellaisenaan ainakin siihen asti kun Google on päällä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lisäsin saman sinun reittisi konvertoituna. GMaps:illä valitset "linkki karttaan", kopioit osoitteen, ja lisäät "_&output=kml_". Palvelin palauttaa reitin KML-muodossa, jonka voi vaikka heti tallenna omiin karttoihin. Näin se pysyy sellaisenaan ainakin siihen asti kun Google on päällä.



Ai niin, tuota kml:ksi talletustahan sun ohjeiden mukaan joskus käytinkin, mutta se oli unohtunut jossain välissä kun gmaps rupesi tukemaan reittiohjeiden talletusta omiin karttoihin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Crossari sai tänään vahaa pintaan ja kevyet kesärenkaat alle. Nyt pitää sitten kiertää hiekoitussepelit kaukaa.

Voimansiirto on menossa myös vaihtoon, mutta takapakalla ajattelin ajaa vielä 1400 km, niin 10000 km tulee täyteen. Ylivenyneiden ketjujen tilalle vaihdoin ei-ihan ylivenyneet.

Huomenna CCH:n lenkille kokeilemaan josko pysyisi kyydissä. Pitää kai huomenna ajaa sen verran rasitusta alle että voi sunnuntaina ajaa lyhyemmän lenkin jos sattuu kovastikin satamaan.

----------


## ittna

Jokohan sunnuntailenkille uskaltaa ilman nastoja?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kyllä ilman nastoja uskaltaa, mutta nastarenkailla saa kovemman treenin aikaiseksi.

Nastarenkaat myös kestää paremmin satunnaisia pyörätiellä ajettavia hiekoitussepeliosuuksia.

----------


## StePe

Hyvin ainakin tänään pärjäsi nastattomillakin renkailla. Hiljaisemmilla teillä varjokohdissa oli vielä sohjoa ja jossain jäätäkin, mutta yllättävän hyvin pienet nappulat niissä kohdissa piti.
Olihan tuo nastaton rengas paljon jäykkiä nastarenkaita mukavampi ajettava - pyörä vaan kulki kevyemmilläkin (ja periaatteessa paremmin rullaavilla) renkailla edelleen yhtä hitaasti.  :Leveä hymy: 

Huomenna voi olla vaikeata ehtiä ajoissa Mikkelään - kun tuo kesäaika vielä aikaistaa starttia.

----------


## VPR

Neljä kuskia joista yksi kääntyi takaisin Lapinkylän tienoilla. 95 kilsaa näytti mittari, keskari 28 km/h. Ihan mukavasti nastarenkailla.  :Leveä hymy:  

Karttalinkissä pari ylimääräistä mutkaa ja pari oikaistu. Kahvitauko Pikkalan Esso/ABC:llä.
http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.625534&z=11

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hyvin näköjään osattiin välttää sadealueet päivän lenkillä :Hymy: 

Mikkelän St1:llä oli aamulla lappu luukulla. Antero tiesi viime viikolla kertoa, että tilalle on tulossa ABC Deli, joten lenkin lähtöpaikkaa ei tarvii tämän takia ruveta siirtämään.

Fillarikalenterissa taas reittilinkki.

Pikkalan ABC:lla muuten käräytettiin pari ikämieskisakuskia kahvittelemasta kesken lenkin. :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen: 

Ensi viikolla alkaa sitten maantiepyöräkausi, ja samalla IK:n perinteiset pääsiäislenkit, eli neljänä peräkkäisenä päivänä ajetaan pitkä lenkki. Itse en pääse osallistumaan. Pasi lupasi tulla vetämään säävarauksella kuitenkin.

Joten jos olet tulossa mukaan epävarmalla kelillä, niin pidä varalla jokin reittisuunnitelma. Viime vuoden pääsiäislenkeistä voi katsoa vihjeitä. Silloinhan muutama hurja ajoi 200 km jokaisena päivänä.

----------


## VPR

Joku voisi lisätä kesälenkit kalenteriin. Mites muuten Espoonlahden maanantailenkit?

Toissakerralla IK-lenkillä meni etuvaihtaja halki ja tällä kerralla takavaihtajan vaijeri irtosi kahvasta kotimatkasiirtymällä, piti sit ajella kymppirattaalla kotiin.

----------


## ittna

Taitaa mennä mulla ajot CC:llä pääsiäisen yli. Maantiepyörästä uupuu STI kahva. On tilattu, mutta ei taida ennättää pääsiäiseksi. CC:llä en taida uskaltaa porukkalenkille. Tuo 28 oli just passeli keskari, kun sai Jarin perässä körryytellä. Maantiepyörillä nopeus on varmaan jotain ihan muuta. Sykepuolella ensimmäinen porukkalenkki lähellä PK aluetta.

----------


## abruzziamo

Ongelmaksi muodostuu nyt lähinnä probleema, jotta kuinka saankaan pyörän bemböleen kaiken tuon soran keskellä =)

----------


## VPR

Durano Plussat alle niin eiköhän se siitä.  :Leveä hymy:  Mä oon pääsiäisen Tampereella (yritän ehtiä Samulle) niin jää kans väliin, vois viikon päästä vaihtaa kevyemmät kumit alle kun tosta sohjosta pääsee eroon. Tiet kun kuivuu niin pääsee uus maantiefilo ulos.

Keskareista huomasin noista Anteron nauhoituksista että vuos sit ajeltiin suunnilleen 180 kilsaa päivässä seitsemässä tunnissa taukoineen, se olisi noin 25 km/h.

----------


## TeeCay2

Kyllä toi 28km/t keskari näin talven jälkeen kuulostaa aika reippaalta. Toki puhdan asvaltti vs hiekalla tai jääsohjolla kuorutettu tie ovat ihan erilaisia alustoja. Riippuen Pässiäisen itsestä riippumattomasta ohjelmasta täytyy katsoa jos lähtisi ulkoiluttamaan nastoja pidemmälle lenkille.

----------


## Viineri

Olisko tulevana Lauantaina 10:00 yhteislenkille tulijoita?  Matka noin 100km, minulla on kilometrejä kerättynä kokonaista 80 kpl, joten kovaa ei pääse eikä kovin pitkälle jaksa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Minkälaisella kalustolla ajattelit lähteä? Olisi jo niin halu avata maantiekausi kunnolla, mutta pystyykö? Tulen jos lähdetään tielle eikä metsään =) Niin ja täytyy vielä käydä harjaamassa reitti tuvalle!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## StePe

Jos lauantaina sattuu olemaan kohtuullinen ajosää, niin oma määrätavoite on jotain aivan muuta kuin 100 km (esim. Foreca ennusti vielä aamupäivällä lauantaiksi  poutaa ja tällä hetkellä ennuste on sadevoittoinen). Jos kostea keli toteutuu, niin tuollainen 100 km on aivan riittävä. Pitäisi vielä osata valita oikeat renkaat viikonlopun lenkeille - tällä hetkellä ehkä vahvimmalta vaihtoehdolta tuntuisi Michelinin Krylion Carbon (rullaisi ainakin paremmin kuin 4-Season)

Näin keväällä ei omat pyörät kyllä millään kulje kovaa (ihmetyttää tuo Mikkelän porukankin viime sunnuntain vauhti, kun oman sunnuntailenkin vauhti oli vain 23 km/h - onneksi päätin jättää Mikkelän lenkin väliin). Sattumalta tuon oman lenkin keskiteho oli aika tarkkaan sama kuin viime kevään Kuusjärven pitkäperjantain porukkalenkillä, jolla keskinopeus oli kuitenkin n. 33 km/h.

----------


## ittna

Minulla on vielä neuvottelut päästäisen lenkeistä kesken, mutta sunnuntai on aika vahvoilla. Tässä linkissä viime sunnuntain dataa. Mukana on siirtyminen Mikkelään ja keskellä käyrää oleva kuoppa on huoltotauko. Toivottavasti linkki aukeaa.
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w....do?id=2261941

----------


## Viineri

Ajattelin lähteä cc:llä, pitäis huomenna laittaa siihen sileät renkaat ja pistosuojanauhat, kun tuota sepeliä on viljelty riittävästi.

----------


## ittna

Saa olla varakumia mukana ihan reilusti. Tänään 60km matkalla meni kolme rengasta. Reitti oli lähes kokonaan pyöräteitä. Loppumatka kotiin kävellen. Maratonit pitäisi olla kuitenkin hyvin pistosuojatut, mutta ei sepelille mitään mahda. Tosin maastossa pääsee aina moskaa renkaiden väliin ja kohta on taas kumi tyhjänä.

----------


## VPR

Jos pyörätiet on sepeliä niin ajatte ajoradalla, ihan samalla tavalla kuin talvella ajetaan ajoradalla jos pyörätietä ei ole aurattu.

----------


## Heikki

> Ajattelin lähteä cc:llä, pitäis huomenna laittaa siihen sileät renkaat ja pistosuojanauhat, kun tuota sepeliä on viljelty riittävästi.



Kyllä varmaankin tuo yhdistelmä (cc + sliksit + pistosuojat) on vielä järkevin, vaikka kovasti haluttaisikin jo lähteä maantiepyörällä. Ennen kaikkea lokarit on vielä poikaa. Ajotien reunat ovat vielä märkiä. Maantiepyörän ketjua, etulehtiä ja rissaa ei nyt kannata pilata hiekka+vesi hieronnalla. Ja säilyy kuskikin tunnistettavassa kunnossa!

----------


## Teppo

> Saa olla varakumia mukana ihan reilusti. Tänään 60km matkalla meni kolme rengasta. Reitti oli lähes kokonaan pyöräteitä.



Pistosuojanauhoja käyttämällä voi tuolla ajella maantierenkailla pyöräteilläkin. Contin GP4Season + Prolinen nauhat on ainakin toimiva yhdistelmä. Rullaavuus ja tuntuma kärsivät, mutta tähän aikaan vuodesta meno on muutenkin jähmeää. 





> Kyllä varmaankin tuo yhdistelmä (cc + sliksit + pistosuojat) on vielä järkevin, vaikka kovasti haluttaisikin jo lähteä maantiepyörällä. Ennen kaikkea lokarit on vielä poikaa.



Asensin omaan vanhempaan maantiepyörään Crud Roadracer lokarit. Ne on siistin näköiset ja ennenkaikkea toimivat hyvin. Jos käytätte 23 mm renkaita, niin ei pitäisi olla ongelmia. Mulla mahtuivat Cannondalessa pyörimään yllämainitsemani kantikkaiksi ajetut vajaa 25 milliset Contit.

----------


## Viineri

Jos sataa kovasti, täytyy varmaan heittää vaan pari tuntia, tihkussa menee pitempääkin.

Perttikin tuli vastaan vielä puoli viiden maissa Vihdissä, maallepäin menossa.

----------


## StePe

Kyllä Vihdissä oli suunta jo vahvasti kotiin päin.
Kävin aamupäivästä hakemassa vetoapua Kuusijärven lenkiltä, mutta "eksyin" ryhmästä Kellokosken tuntumassa. Oli kyllä mukavaa pitkästä aikaa ajaa maantielle tarkoitetulla ajopelillä isossa ryhmässä.

Jos sade huomenna on mm. norjalaisten ennustamaa luokkaa alle 1 mm/3 h, niin se ei paljoa haittaa.

Prolinen pistosuojanauha kyllä käy mille tahansa renkaalle (viime viikonloppuna pistosuoja säästi ainakin kahdelta rengasrikolta CX:n Speed Kingeillä ja tänäänkin näytti pari kivensirua painuneen aika syvään Krylion Carboneihin)

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 4hlö porukalla Lohjan suunnalla. Olosuhteet oli tasaiset koko lenkin  :Irvistys:  Kilometrejä omassa Edgessä 121.

----------


## Heikki

Oli vähän puhetta lauantaina, että maanantaina otettaisiin tupalenkki uusiksi. Nyt olisi tarjolla huomattavasti kuivempaa keliä. Pitänee aamulla katsoa, joko sitä jättäisi cc:n kotiin...

----------


## Viineri

Keli näyttäisi hyvältä huomenna. Ajattelin ajella huomenna vaan 2-3h, tulen Tuvalle aamusta, jos lähdettäisiin Veikkolan, Vihdin suuntaan, niin pääsen livistämään kesken pois, lännen suuntaan en lähde, siitä tulee kuitenkin 5-6 tuntinen.

----------


## VPR

Missä päin ajelitte viikonloppuna? Jos kelit ovat hyvät vois harkita jopa maantiepyörän ensilenkkiä ens sunnuntaina.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hannu, laitatko taas tupalenkit fillarikalenteriin. Ja mukaan mahdollisuus ilmoittautua vetäjäksi ja osallistujaksi.

Uskallettaisiinko jopa speksata tuo vetäjävastuu fillarikalenterin kautta? Eli itsensä voi merkata vetäjäksi, jos on ideoita ajettavasta reitistä ja vauhdinjaosta. Valitaan reitti vetäjiksi ilmoittautuneiden vaihtoehdoista sitten viimeistään siinä perinteisessä 10:n minuutin alkuneuvottelussa Kahvituvan edustalla.

Jos fillarikalenterissa ei näy yhtään vetäjää eikä ilmoittautunutta, tietää sitten turhaan olla ajamatta Bemböleen lauantai-aamuna.

----------


## ittna

Maanantaina olin mukana Pasin vetämässä neljänhengen porukassa. Yksi jäi omille teilleen alkumatkasta. Pasi ulkoilutti meitä reippaan 140km lenkin. Linkistä tarkemmat reittitiedot. Iltapäivällä alkoi olla jo kuivia teitä, mutta varjopaikoissa tienreunat oli sulavesistä märät. Klaukkalan seudulla tehtiin reittimuutos, kun tulvavesi oli täyttänyt risteyksen. 
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w....do?id=2286830

----------


## Viineri

Juu, laitetaan pikimmiten. Voidaan koittaa myös tuota veturiosiota, toivottavasti sällit viitsii ilmoittautua ns. virallisesti. Yleensä tuo reitti tosiaan muotoutuu viimeistään siinä 10 minuutin palaverissä Tuvalla, ellei ole mitään erikoisteemaa.  Terveisin! -Hannu-






> Hannu, laitatko taas tupalenkit fillarikalenteriin. Ja mukaan mahdollisuus ilmoittautua vetäjäksi ja osallistujaksi.
> 
> Uskallettaisiinko jopa speksata tuo vetäjävastuu fillarikalenterin kautta? Eli itsensä voi merkata vetäjäksi, jos on ideoita ajettavasta reitistä ja vauhdinjaosta. Valitaan reitti vetäjiksi ilmoittautuneiden vaihtoehdoista sitten viimeistään siinä perinteisessä 10:n minuutin alkuneuvottelussa Kahvituvan edustalla.
> 
> Jos fillarikalenterissa ei näy yhtään vetäjää eikä ilmoittautunutta, tietää sitten turhaan olla ajamatta Bemböleen lauantai-aamuna.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Onko huomenna tupalenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## abruzziamo

Tulossa ollaan!

----------


## Heikki

> Voidaan koittaa myös tuota veturiosiota, toivottavasti sällit viitsii ilmoittautua ns. virallisesti.



Onkos kellään mitään käsitystä, kuinka innokkaasti tuonne fillarikalenteriin tehdään noita mukanaoloilmoittautumisia? Pahasti pelkään, että sitä ei juuri harrasteta. Ainakaan itse en muista koskaan sitä tehneeni. Jonkin verran näitä näkyy tulevan näille keskustelupalstoille sen sijaan. Hyvä, että edes tänne.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Onkos kellään mitään käsitystä, kuinka innokkaasti tuonne fillarikalenteriin tehdään noita mukanaoloilmoittautumisia?



No, itse yritin ilmoittautua tuohon IK:n talvilenkkeihin. Toki muita en nähnyt. (Nyt ei kalenteriin eikä tuvalle, vaan sänkyyn flunssassa  :Vihainen: ) Minulle oli helpompi painaa nappia fillarikalenterissa kuin kirjoittaa tänne - kalenteriin ei tarvitse *kirjoittaa*, tästä työstä voin hikoilla enemmän kuin lenkillä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VPR

Voisin keretä huomenna tuvalle, pitää kyllä olla noin kahdelta takaisin että ehdin kotiin suihkuun ja vaihtamaan vaatteet noin kolmeksi. Nyt vaan arvotaan että krossari vai maantiepyörä, lokarit vai ei...  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Olen tulossa Tuvalla, mikäli ei sada kovasti. Ajattelin lähteä ihan maantiepyörällä, joten kaikki hiekkaiset pyörätiet on kierrettävä kaukaa.  T:Hannu

----------


## StePe

> Onkos kellään mitään käsitystä, kuinka innokkaasti tuonne fillarikalenteriin tehdään noita mukanaoloilmoittautumisia? Pahasti pelkään, että sitä ei juuri harrasteta. Ainakaan itse en muista koskaan sitä tehneeni. Jonkin verran näitä näkyy tulevan näille keskustelupalstoille sen sijaan. Hyvä, että edes tänne.



Eihän tuonne kalenteriin voi osallistumista merkitä, kun osallistumisen tietää varmuudella vasta, kun on lähtöpaikalla. 

Huominenkin on omissa suunnitelmissa vielä täysin auki. Kaikki riippuu huomisen olosuhteista ja omista fiiliksistä. Jos sää ei näytä liian hyvältä, voin tulla tuvallekin.

----------


## Viineri

Keli näyttäisi olevan hyvä, jos sade pysyy lännempänä. Nähdään aamulla!

----------


## VPR

Jeps, Cervélolle eka lenkki. Kaffestuga kutsuu.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tulen mukaan ajamaan tunnin pari. Huomenna ehtii taas ajamaan pidemmän lenkin.

Reittiehdotus: Tupa-Vols-Veikkola-Vihtijärvi-Tupa: 144 km

Itse kurvaisin jo Veikkolasta kotiin päin.

----------


## Heikki

> Tulen mukaan ajamaan tunnin pari. Huomenna ehtii taas ajamaan pidemmän lenkin.
> 
> Reittiehdotus: Tupa-Vols-Veikkola-Vihtijärvi-Tupa: 144 km
> 
> Itse kurvaisin jo Veikkolasta kotiin päin.



Kiitos Jari hyvästä ehdotuksesta.

Pari pikku toivetta tosin alkumatkaan:
- Lapinkylän sijasta kiertäisin Kylmälän kautta Veikkolaan;
- Veikkolan ja Vihdin väli kannattaisi mennä Tervalammen-Ojakkalan kautta, Turun motaria ja Porintien alku Nummelaan olisi varmaankin turhan haastava!

----------


## VPR

Muistaakseni kahdeksan kuskia lähti Tuvalta, viis kääntyi Jarin mukana takaisin Veikkolan kohdalla ja kolme äijää jatkoi matkaa. Mä käännyin takaisin Haimoossa kun oli kiire serkkujen synttäreille mutta kaksi jatkoi vielä Vihtijärvelle. Siirtymineen 136 kilsaa eli noin 115 tuvalta tuvalle.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.056747&z=11

Onko huomisen IK-lenkille suunnitelmia?

----------


## Heikki

Miksi porukka kaikkosi klungasta Veikkolassa?

Vain kaksi ukkoa kiersi Jarin speksaaman reitin. Kahvi- & rengaspaussi Vihtijärvellä. Nurmijärvellä piti hieman jopa väistää tulvaa.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/29581138

----------


## StePe

> Nurmijärvellä piti hieman jopa väistää tulvaa.



Ettekös tekään uskoneet Kiljavan päässä ollutta liikennemerkkiä?  :Leveä hymy:  Ajoin minäkin tuosta saman pätkän aivan uteliaisuuttani. 

Aamulla vähän myöhästyin Bembölestä ja rangaistukseksi ajoin sitten hieman pidemmän kierroksen. Tuli käytännössä kokeiltua, että Kärköläntieltä pääsee Karkkilaan Antiaistentietä pitkin (maantierenkaillakin).

----------


## TuH

Meneekö muuten ihan kuraperseilyksi tuo maantieajo vielä vai kelpaako pk-seudun ympäristössä ajaa jo ilman lokareita?

----------


## supertele

Kuivaa on. Yksittäisiä kohtia on märkänä siellä missä sulamisvesi valuu tien yli.

----------


## VPR

Jep kuivaa on, vähän pölyä pyörässä mutta kuski kuiva. Jaloissa tuli kylmä kun ei ollut suojia, huomenna vanhat neopreenit jotka on kantapäästä rikki koska tuuli/sadesuojat on hukassa ja uudet vielä tilauksessa.

----------


## Viineri

Mulle tuli 162km, keskarilla 26.8km/h. Ei me mitään merkkejä huomattu Kiljavantiellä, mentiin nenä mutkassa :Irvistys:   Ajettiin tosiaan Jarin lenkkiin vähän lisämutkaa, mutta reitti kulkikin järven läpi(silta puuttui) ja jouduttiin ajamaan n.1,5km hiekkabaanaa, jotta päästin takaisin Rajamäentielle.

Taitaa olla tuo 150km speksi olla vielä turhan raju, kun kävi noin suuri kato kesken lenkin, pitäiskö tuosta vähän lyhentää, ainakin näin alkukaudesta?

----------


## VPR

Kymmenisen kuskia lähti Mikkelästä, jäykkäperämies siirtyi omalle lenkille Huhmarissa, naiset pari kilsaa myöhemmin ja levarikrossarimies Nummelan Hiidenrannassa. Loput jatkoivat matkaa kunnes multa meni Pusulassa rengas kun ajoin routarailoon, pari jatkoi matkaa ja muiden kanssa ajettiin toinen heistä kiinni. Vihdissä rengas tyhjeni uudestaan ja taitettiin kiinniajetun kanssa loppumatka autolla.

Ajoa noin 140 kilsaa mulle, noin 50 jäi ajamatta. Karttalinkissä hieman modattu versio koska Google Maps ei tunne uutta tietä metsän halki. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.251068&z=10

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Kiitoksia Pasille veturihommasta, ja myös Jarille! Kelin todellinen kylmys yllätti joten tuli meikäläisille pari kotiläksyä. Yritetään pysyä ensi kerralla mukana loppuun asti ja mielummin ilman kramppeja  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Eikö muilla kommentteja viikonlopun lenkeistä? Mulla jää viikonlopun ajot väliin töiden ja muiden menojen vuoksi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Itse olen ajamassa Sipoossa kisaa molempina päivinä.

Pasi tulee sunnuntaina vetämään IK:n lenkin jos sää on kelvollinen. Tasaista PK:ta vielä ajetaan kun talvella olosuhteiden pakosta PK jäi aika vähiin.

----------


## Heikki

> Taitaa olla tuo 150km speksi olla vielä turhan raju, kun kävi noin suuri kato kesken lenkin, pitäiskö tuosta vähän lyhentää, ainakin näin alkukaudesta?



En kannata lyhentämistä. Jos matka alkaa painaa, ainahan voi kesken lähteä porukasta pois. Yllättävää viime kerralla oli tuo sovitulta reitiltä samanaikaisesti poistuvien suuri määrä.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> En kannata lyhentämistä. Jos matka alkaa painaa, ainahan voi kesken lähteä porukasta pois. Yllättävää viime kerralla oli tuo sovitulta reitiltä samanaikaisesti poistuvien suuri määrä.



En minäkään vaikka olin yksi viime viikon poistujista. Oli nimittäin ensimmäinen lenkki tai muutenkin fyysinen rasitus sairasloman jälkeen. Huomenna tulisin yrittämään kokonaista kunhan pysytään PK tasolla...

----------


## Viineri

Mukana ollaan!

----------


## Hannu Koo

Mukana myös!

----------


## vetooo

Minkälaista vauhtia Fillarifoorumin Espoon lenkeillä pidetään? Jan Ullrich -kevätterässä oleva Vetooo voisi liittyä Espoon ajoporukkaan joku kerta, mikäli lenkeillä ei mennä Cancellara-vauhtia. Mikä on yleinen lähtöpaikka ja -aika? Mitä pystyn tarjoamaan? Vuoren varmaa Evans-takawheelsuckingia ja analyysin päivän lenkistä!

----------


## VPR

Viime viikonloppuna mentiin molemmilla lenkeillä reilun 28:n vauhtia. Lauantaisin kymmeneltä Bembölen kaffestugalta ja sunnuntaisin puoli kymmeneltä Mikkelän tulevalta ABC:ltä.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/618/2010-4-17
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/596/2010-4-18

----------


## Heikki

> ...analyysin päivän lenkistä!



Matkaan lähti 15 pelotonta kuskia. Tällä kertaa vain pari kääntyi kesken matkaa kotiin.
Nautimme mahtavan lounaistuulen voimasta ja ehdottomasti painavimmista fillarilenkeillä löytämistämme munkkirinkilöistä.

Olitko vetooo porukassa mukana? Innolla odotamme analyysiäsi.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/30392257

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/30392257



Tapasin teitä paluumatkallanne Espoon rajan kohdalla Laskistontiellä  :Hymy:  En osannut prioritizoimaan muut kotiasiat alaspäin ja niin aamulähtö ei onnistunut. Rangaistuksena sain oman lenkkini puolivälissä kunnon vesisadetta  :Nolous:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Viime vuonna ajettiin Kivenlahden Teboililta iltaisiin klo 18:30, maanantaisiin jos muistan oikein. Löytyykö minun lisäksi muita länsi-Espoolaisia jotka eivät pääse ti. ja to. Vantaankoskelle eikä ke. Velosportille - kannattaako sitten palauttaa "vanhan (n. puolivuoden) tradition"?

----------


## VPR

Ai Velosportin lenkitkin pyörivät taas, sekin voisi olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Maanantailenkit kiinnostavat, Vantaankoskelle on multa 18 kilsaa joten ei paljon nappaa ajella sinne työ-/koulupäivän jälkeen ja takaisin plus vielä lenkki päälle. Mäkelänkadulle ja Kivenlahteen matkaa on noin kymppi joten ne kiinnostaisivat.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Matkaan lähti 15 pelotonta kuskia. Tällä kertaa vain pari kääntyi kesken matkaa kotiin.
> Nautimme mahtavan lounaistuulen voimasta ja ehdottomasti painavimmista fillarilenkeillä löytämistämme munkkirinkilöistä.
> 
> Olitko vetooo porukassa mukana? Innolla odotamme analyysiäsi.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/30392257



Munkkirinkilät olivat maukkaita, mutta olisin voinut juoda enemmän. Tuli hieman amatöörikramppeja. Hieno lenkki ja hieno kannustus. Sain jopa työntöapua.

----------


## Viineri

Pysyttiin aika tarkasti spekseissä, matkaa Tupa-Tupa n.150km. Hienosti oli porukkaa, ehkä
viime keväänä oli kerran enemmänkin, mutta epänormaalia kuitenkin, toivottavasti sama meno jatkuu. Mukana ollaan porukassa varmaan ensi Lauantainakin, mikäli ei tuhkat häivy, pahalta näyttää  :Irvistys:  

T:Hannu

----------


## mantis

> Viime vuonna ajettiin Kivenlahden Teboililta iltaisiin klo 18:30, maanantaisiin jos muistan oikein. Löytyykö minun lisäksi muita länsi-Espoolaisia jotka eivät pääse ti. ja to. Vantaankoskelle eikä ke. Velosportille - kannattaako sitten palauttaa "vanhan (n. puolivuoden) tradition"?



Muuten vois tullakkin, mutta toi merituulentie on niin paska ajettava tällä hetkellä ettei hirveesti nappaa länteen suuntaaminen. Enemmin vaikka tuvalle ja siitä sitten johonkin.

----------


## VPR

Se on kyllä totta, Olarissa on kova remontti päällä. Onkos Länärin varressa pyörätie mihin asti?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Se on kyllä totta, Olarissa on kova remontti päällä. Onkos Länärin varressa pyörätie mihin asti?



Suomenojaan. Tässä linkki OSM-pyöräreittiin Westendistä Kivenlahteen.

----------


## abruzziamo

Itsellänikin olisi kiinnostusta viikolla tapahtuviin yhteislähtöihin, mutta kivenlahteen on kyllä liian pitkät ja haastavat siirtymät.

----------


## Teppo

Länärin varren pyörätie Westendin ja Matinkylän välillä on aina ollut paremmassa kunnossa Merituulentiehen verrattuna. Miksi nyt muutenkaan ajaa Tapiolasta länteen Merituulentietä pitkin, kun voi vaikka ajaa Westendin, Haukilahden ja Koukku/Nuottaniemen mukavia rantateitä ja sitten jatkaa tuota Konstantin linkittämää reittiä Friisilän Bikeplanetin kohdalta. Noh, tuleehan siitä tietty muutama kilsa lisää. 

Maanantain lenkit Teboililta/Mankin Nesteeltä oli kyllä mukavia viime kesänä. Miksipä noita ei voisi ajaa useampinakin päivinä, vaikka erikseen täällä sopimalla jos siltä tuntuu. Tässä vaiheessa kautta taidan tosin ennemmin ajella  aikaisemmin lähtemällä lenkille suoraan töistä.

----------


## lampoma

> Viime vuonna ajettiin Kivenlahden Teboililta iltaisiin klo 18:30, maanantaisiin jos muistan oikein. Löytyykö minun lisäksi muita länsi-Espoolaisia jotka eivät pääse ti. ja to. Vantaankoskelle eikä ke. Velosportille - kannattaako sitten palauttaa "vanhan (n. puolivuoden) tradition"?



Kyllä löytyy, maanantai tosin voi itselläni mennä vasta kesäkuulle ennenkuin pääsen mukaan, mutta voisihan sitä lähteä myös keskiviikkona samaan aikaan.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Itä-Espoostakin löytyisi kuskeja, jos lähtö olisi esim. kaffe-tuvalla.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntailenkeistä: uudessa Iikoolaisessa mainittiin lähtöpaikaksi Mikkelän Lidl, onko lenkit siirretty sinne kunnes ABC aukeaa uudelleen?

----------


## TeeCay2

> Sunnuntailenkeistä: uudessa Iikoolaisessa mainittiin lähtöpaikaksi Mikkelän Lidl, onko lenkit siirretty sinne kunnes ABC aukeaa uudelleen?



Eikös se Esson pihan ole aika tehokkaasti aidattu tällä hetkellä, niin Liiterin pihalle helpompi kerääntyä.. Näin mutuna. Vielä kun ehtisi mukaan.. Parit työreisut, muutot, perhevelvollisuudet ja ties mitkä syyt hankaloittaneet harrastamista pahasti viimeiset viikot. No nyt on hyvä viikonloppu luvassa kun on HelTri:n kevät leiri Vierumäellä. Vielä kun keli olisi vähän paremmat kuin luvattu.  :No huh!:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Päivitin fillarikalenteriin lähtöpaikaksi Lidl:n

----------


## Viineri

Nyt alkaa näyttämään taas hieman siltä, että Tupalenkki jää väliin ja joutuu 
lähtemään Mallikselle lenkkeilemään, joten jos hyvin käy, nähdään aikaisintaan 8.5  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tupalenkki olisi huomiseksi suunnitelmissa.
Tuuliennuste suosisi vaikkapa Firskarsin lenkkiä myötäpäivään.

----------


## apuajaja

Paljos siitä tulee matkaksi about?

----------


## Antero

> Kyllä löytyy, maanantai tosin voi itselläni mennä vasta kesäkuulle ennenkuin pääsen mukaan, mutta voisihan sitä lähteä myös keskiviikkona samaan aikaan.



"Maanantaitradition" voisoi tosiaan ottaa takaisin kuvioihin jos vaan riittävän rauhallinen vauhti sopii. Tarkoituksena lienee kaikille palautua viikonlopusta. Laitan Fillarikalenteriin ma klo 18.30 Kivenlahden Teboilin näkyville.

Niille kenelle asia on uusi, niin tuo rauhallinen tarkoittaa kelistä riippuen kolmenkympin hujakoilla olevaa ajelua ilman minkäänlaista puristusta.

----------


## Antero

> "Maanantaitradition" voisoi tosiaan ottaa takaisin kuvioihin jos vaan riittävän rauhallinen vauhti sopii. Tarkoituksena lienee kaikille palautua viikonlopusta. Laitan Fillarikalenteriin ma klo 18.30 Kivenlahden Teboilin näkyville.
> 
> Niille kenelle asia on uusi, niin tuo rauhallinen tarkoittaa kelistä riippuen kolmenkympin hujakoilla olevaa ajelua ilman minkäänlaista puristusta.



http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2010-4-26

Huomio, että lähdöt Kivenlahden Teboililta kello 18.30 ja Mankin Nesteeltä klo 18.45.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Paljos siitä tulee matkaksi about?



Täyden lenkin pituus olisi 209 km, mutta voidaan ajaa lyhyempikin versio.

Ehdotan että ajetaan samalla kaavalla kuin 12.9.2009. Eli mukaan voi tulla myös matkan varrelta:

10:50 Kirkkonummi, Vanhan Rantatien ja Gesterbyntien risteys
11:20 Siuntio, Siuntiontien ja Degerbyntien risteys
12:05 Inkoo, 51:n ja 186:n risteys

ja lyhyemmänkin lenkin voi ajaa esim:

45 km, Kirkkonummi, Josta Sepänkylän ja Oitmäen kautta takaisin
76 km, Siuntio, Evitskogin kautta takaisin
119 km, Inkoo, Virkkalan kautta takaisin
156 km, Karjaa, Virkkalan kautta takaisin
194 km, Karstuntie, Lohjan kautta takaisin
190 km, Saukkola, Turuntietä takaisin

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Olisi kai pitänyt vaan markkinoida noita lyhyempiä vaihtoehtoja. Nyt ei paikalle uskaltautunut kuin kaksi ajajaa.  :Vihainen:  

Ajettiin Tähtelän lenkki. Puolessa välissä porukka jakaantui kahtia ja toinen ajaja ajoi Lohjan kautta sakkolenkin ja toinen suorempaan.

Aika moisen kolea ja tuulinen keli oli. Takatalvivaatetus oli tarpeen. Sadetta ei sentään saatu lenkin aikana kuin muutama pisara.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Rattijuoppo oli kylvänyt aamulla lasinsirua usean kymmenen metrin matkalle Leppävaaran urheilupuiston kohdalla olevalle pyörätielle. 

Jos lasia ei ole siivottu pois, niin kannattaa kantaa pyörä yli tai käyttää Turuntien eteläpuolella olevaa pyörätietä.

----------


## StePe

> Rattijuoppo oli kylvänyt aamulla lasinsirua usean kymmenen metrin matkalle Leppävaaran urheilupuiston kohdalla olevalle pyörätielle. 
> 
> Jos lasia ei ole siivottu pois, niin kannattaa kantaa pyörä yli tai käyttää Turuntien eteläpuolella olevaa pyörätietä.



Tuli omakohtaisesti kokeiltua, etteivät Diamante Prot ole lasinsiruja kestävät. Heti 200 km brevetin alkuvaiheissa pääsin harjoittelemaan sisäkumin vaihtoa. Samat lasinsirut olivat väylällä vielä iltapäivällä palatessa.

Tuo brevetti ja M-saaren lentojen alkaminen varmaankin vaikuttivat osaltaan siihen, ettei tupalenkille ollut sen enempää osallistujia.

----------


## TuH

> Sadetta ei sentään saatu lenkin aikana kuin muutama pisara.



Hyvä tsägä teillä sitten. Espoossa vihmoi keskellä päivää ihan luntakin.

----------


## Trike-Man

No-niin...Tulin just (kylläisenä) kotiin. Kiitos niille aamuisille kanssa-pyöräilijöille, jotka opettivat minulle hieman nöyryyttä. Ilmankos jäin siinä yhdessä vaiheessa teidän kyydistänne...huomasin siinä ajellessani, että pyörän takahaarukan yksi alum. putki on murtunut! Ilmankos en kyennyt ajamaan enää miljoonaa ja pyörän käytös oli muutenkin "mukavan pehmeää".

Eiköhän sitten yritetä uudestaan, kun alla on hieman kestävämpi peli...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ja vielä maantierenkaat alle, niin pysyt kyydissä vieläkin paremmin  :Hymy: .

Reittimme kulki tänään Lohjan, Koisjärven, Vihdin ja Otalammen kautta. Ajajia taisi olla yhteensä kymmenen. Nummelasta saatiin yksi M-18 -vahvistus vauhdissa mukaan.

Eilisen kylmän lenkin jälkeen oli jalat vähän tönköt, mutta heti oli paljon mukavampi ajaa kun aurinko vähän lämmitti.

----------


## VPR

> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../466/2010-4-26
> 
> Huomio, että lähdöt Kivenlahden Teboililta kello 18.30 ja Mankin Nesteeltä klo 18.45.



Mukana ollaan.

----------


## supertele

Tää vois kans koittaa ehtiä mukaan.

----------


## apuajaja

> Ja vielä maantierenkaat alle, niin pysyt kyydissä vieläkin paremmin .
> 
> Reittimme kulki tänään Lohjan, Koisjärven, Vihdin ja Otalammen kautta. Ajajia taisi olla yhteensä kymmenen. Nummelasta saatiin yksi M-18 -vahvistus vauhdissa mukaan.
> 
> Eilisen kylmän lenkin jälkeen oli jalat vähän tönköt, mutta heti oli paljon mukavampi ajaa kun aurinko vähän lämmitti.



Mikä oli päivän keskinopeus?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mikä oli päivän keskinopeus?



Liikkeelläolon keskinopeus oli 30 km/h. 
Kahvitaukokin pidettiin, poikkeuksellisesti. Kun oli niin hieno terassikeli!

----------


## ittna

Vielä eilisestä lenkistä. Pitää hattua nostaa kolmipyöräisen kuskille. Asenne on kyllä kohdallaan.


 Kevättä tuntui olevan rinnassa, kun äijät loppumatkasta laittoi Velskolan mäkiä semmoista kiriä, että huomasin yhtäkkiä polkevani yksin. Sain kyllä joukon sitten kiinni. Myös Anteron kunnanrajakiri pistetili taisi kasvaa roimasti.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Laitan Fillarikalenteriin ma klo 18.30 Kivenlahden Teboilin näkyville.



Kiva! Juuri tänään joudun jättämään väliin pois Helsingistä ollessani, mutta muuten nämä aika ja paikka sopivat mainiosti.

----------


## Teppo

> Mukana ollaan.



Samoin, tänään Teboil klo 18:30!

----------


## VPR

Neljä kuskia lähti Kivenlahdesta ja yksi hyppäs peesiin Mankista, ajeltiin noin kuuskymppiä vähä alle paris tunnis. http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.056747&z=11

----------


## kp63

moi
Voisin lähteä kokeilemaan tätä ryhmää eli onko vapunpäiväksi suunnitteilla ajoa. Ainakin tällä hetkellä on mahdollisuus poutasäähän. Jos on niin miten pitkää matkaa noin tunnin tarkkuudella on ajateltu ?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Rattijuoppo oli kylvänyt aamulla lasinsirua usean kymmenen metrin matkalle Leppävaaran urheilupuiston kohdalla olevalle pyörätielle. 
> 
> Jos lasia ei ole siivottu pois, niin kannattaa kantaa pyörä yli tai käyttää Turuntien eteläpuolella olevaa pyörätietä.



Autonromu on korjattu pois mutta lasia ei.
Espoon teknisen keskuksen mukaan siivoustyö on jo tilattu ja jonossa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Vappulenkki! Vihdoin saapuu vapaa lauantai ja pääsisi tupalenkille taas mukaan. Toivottavasti olisi lähtijöitä.

----------


## rhiisto

Täällä olisi ainakin yksi lähtijä vapunpäivän lenkille, että ainakin muutama jo foorumiltakin tulossa. (Ensimmäinen postaus tänne, jo oli aikakin, kun on kuitenkin jo muutama vuosi tullut seurattua)

----------


## abruzziamo

Edustettiin kp63:n kanssa tänään Vappupäivänä tupalenkkejä kahdestaan. Käytiin Veikkolassa pyörähtämässä. Ajeltiin rauhallinen lenkki sitä vauhtia mitä allekirjoittanut jaksoi polkea. Löytyi samanlaisia intressejäkin niin oli kiva turista niitä näitä raikkaan sään merkeissä. Mittariini tuli siirtymineen 70km joka oli juuri sopiva lenkki tällä kunnolla. Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta, oli kiva kun joku sentään saapui näin vappupäivänäkin.

----------


## VPR

Vai että kahdestaan, hyvä sit et en jääny tänne ajamaan vaan lähdin kaverien kanssa juhlimaan.

----------


## Antero

Tänään on tarkoitus ajella viikonlopun jäljiltä retkeilyvauhtia (about 25 km/h) puolisentoista tuntia, joten jos sellainen maistuu, niin Teboilille 1830.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/cal

----------


## VPR

Kuulostaa hyvältä. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...e/466/2010-5-3

----------


## ittna

Eilen läksi seitsemän kuskia kohti Lohjaa. Pasi veti navakkaan vastatuuleen harvenevaa joukkiota. Lohjan ja Inkoon kautta palattiin takaisin. Minulle napsahti siirtymineen mittariin 165km, joka taitaa olla kesän ja myös ikinä pisin lenkki. Loppumatkasta mukana oli enää kolme polkiaa. Kerran poikettiin huoltamolla hakemassa täydennystä eväisiin. Mutta kahvihommiin ei sorruttu. Tässä lenkin speksit. http://connect.garmin.com/player/32067784

----------


## kp63

kiitos seurasta ja datasta, kivaa tietää, missä jalat kuolivat. Erityiskiitos vetäjälle (sorry nimi kateissa), joka *veti koko matkan* tyylikkäästi hyvää reittiä pitkin ja vauhdilla (+ lähti vielä lenkin jälkeen omalle lenkille !!!!). Olisko campa recordissa jokin simpasta paranneltu sähkömoottori, joka vaihtamisen lisäksi myös pyörittää pakkaa ?

----------


## equilibrium

Parempi kai rauhassa tänään kuin sateessa huomenna. Jos pääsen ajoissa, tulen sinne retkeilemään, muuten pikaisempi rivakkaampi pyörähdys ilman seuraa.

jk. Toivottavasti saitte hyvän lenkin, ajoin sitä kautta, mutta lähes 30 min liian varhain ja jatkoin matkaan ilman seuraa. Shortseissa tarkeni ja aurinkokin jaksoi paistaa lähes kolmen tunnin ajan.

----------


## supertele

Mä lähdin jo perinteisesti liian myöhään kotoa, enkä ehtinyt mukaan. Jospa seuraavalla kerralla lähtisi kotoa ajoissa  :Nolous:

----------


## VPR

Retkeilyvauhti unohtu ja ajeltiin viiskymppiä keskarilla 29,6. Viisi kuskia lähdössä ja yksi lisää Mankista. http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.528374&z=12

----------


## Antero

Tosiasiassa keskari on vain osatotuutta, sillä uskoisin lenkin "rasittavuuden" olleen kyllä oikeastikin aika pieni. Itsellä ainakin tavoitteena oli olla maitohappoa hukkaamassa kuin keräämässä :Hymy: 

Tämä tarkennus lähinnä siksi, jos joku miettii lenkkien rasittavuutta ja sitä uskaltaako tulla mukaan. Se, että ylämäet ajetaan hiljaa ratkaisee aika paljon (ts. se ettei tule pitkäkestoisia suuria tehoja). Ja noilla Teboilin lenkeillä mäet ajetaan rauhassa tai ainakin meikäläinen ajaa.

----------


## VPR

Joo sykkeet pysy aika alhaalla lukuunottamatta menosiirtymää jolloin tuli vähän kiire ja kellotin 191 huipuksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään loikkasin HePo:n lenkin puolelle, kun sen maltillisempi speksi keskinopeudesta ja pituudesta sopi paremmin vatsataudista toipuneen ekaksi lenkkipäiväksi. 

Mutta huomenna starttaan taas Espoosta.

----------


## equilibrium

Millainen lenkki huomenna tiedossa? Siis lähinnä reittisuunnitelmaa kaipaisin: aikataulurajoitteisena en kerkeä kuutta tuntia ajamaan, mutta voisin kehitellä järkevän kompromissiratkaisun 40km+40km esim. tai jotain muuta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Reittisuunnitelmaa ei taida huomiseksi olla tarjolla, mutta useinkin Mikkelän lähdössä on mukana kuskeja jotka ajavat lyhyemmän lenkin. 

Tarvittaessa neuvotaan kyllä sopiva paluureitti lyhytmatkalaisille.

----------


## equilibrium

Ok, kiitän. Google maps löytynee taskusta kuitenkin.

----------


## equilibrium

Joko pojatkin on tehty sokerista, tai sitten olin sen ratkaisevan minuutin myöhässä: mittarin kello näytti 9:31 Lidlin pihalla ja siellä näytti hyvin tyhjältä. Tihkusateessa kuitenkin oma semireipasta vauhtia ajeltu 2,5 h oli oikeastaan ihan hyvä sunnuntailenkki, kerkeän ehkä kuivumaan vielä ennen muita päivän aktiviteetteja.

----------


## kp63

sori, olishan meidän arvata, että naisia kannattaisi aina hetki odottaa. kannattaa tarkistaa kello. Ajettiin 3-ja 4 porukassa ristiin rastiin nurmijärven ympäristössa. Siirtymineen mulle 159km noin 32 keskarilla, kiitos vetäjälle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No ei ihan ristiin rastiin, mutta siksakkia kuitenkin  :Hymy: .
Eli tuossa linkissa yhteinen osuus, 138 km ja 31,6 km/h.

Enpä harmi kyllä muistanut muistuttaa equilibriumia meidän tarkasta lähtöaikataulusta. Kello oli 9:30:20 kun ruvettiin lähtemään Lidlin pihasta.

----------


## equilibrium

> Enpä harmi kyllä muistanut muistuttaa equilibriumia meidän tarkasta lähtöaikataulusta. Kello oli 9:30:20 kun ruvettiin lähtemään Lidlin pihasta.



Tiesin kyllä, myöhästyminen oli ihan oma vika. Toisen kerran sitten!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Myös helatorstaina 13.5. ajetaan Mikkelän lenkki.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/cal?month=5&year=2010

----------


## VPR

Hmm, vois olla hyvää treeniä Keravalle. Kattoo jos tulee mukaan vai ilmaantuuko parempaa tekemistä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Kivenlahden lenkki ajettiin 1.5 hengen voimalla. Eli alusta noita oli oikeasti 2, toki toinen pilasi keskarin joko kerta kuin oli vetäjän asemassa  :Sarkastinen:  Volsin kohdalla tämä jarrumies sai kuitenkin eturenkaansa tyhjäksi ja päästi ajokaverinsa vapaaksi. Renkaan täyttämässä, tämä onni-Pekka (tai onni-Konstantin tarkempi sanottuna)  onnistui rikkomaan pumppunsa  :No huh!:   Vaihtoehtoiksi jäivät joko 20 km juoksulenkki kotiin tai vaimon kyyti. Arvatkaa, kumpi oli valittu  :Cool:  
Kiitos Teppo että ehdin hikoilla kunnon, peesissäkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teppo

Teboililla ei tosiaan näkynyt eilen muita fillaristeja kuin allekirjoittanut. Konstantin liittyi sitten joukkoon Mankin Nesteeltä. Ajeltiin hiukan normaalia vauhdikkaammin Veikkolan ja Kylmälän kautta Volsintielle, missä tuo rengasrikko sitten tapahtui golf-kentän kohdalla. Tienpinta on tuossa paikassa aika surkeassa kunnossa  :Irvistys: , liekö tullut ns. snakebite? Taisi Konstantin kuitenkin olla tuossa vaiheessa varsin hyvissä voimissa kun jaksoi pumpunkin rikkoa :Leveä hymy: . Ajoin sieltä  Överbyntien ja Veklahden mäkien kautta Masalaan josta länärin vartta Teboilille.

----------


## VPR

Helatorstain lenkki oli loistava, paras millä olen ollut. Lähdössä kuskeja reilu 10 joista putoili porukkaa ja lopulta oli seitsemän jäljellä, kuusi saapui perille. Matkaa Mikkelästä Mikkelään 180 kilsaa keskarilla 32 ja puoli, eka Nummelaan ja sielt Hyvinkään kautta takas. Kuvassa Kiljavan kohdalla, vähän ennen Hyvinkäätä tuli aurinko esiin.



http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.249695&z=10

----------


## equilibrium

Jee, oli kyllä  loistolenkki. Kiitos karttadatasta, toivoinkin vähän, että sellainen tänne ilmestyisi.  :Hymy:  Ajoseuralle ja varsinkin vetäjille myös iso kiitos!

Mun mittari näytti kotiovella 215 km. Oliko tää nyt sitten sitä pitkää ja rauhallista peekoota? Tämän tytön kunto kaipaa vielä hieman kohennusta siinä tapauksessa...

----------


## VPR

Piti oikoa muutama mutka koska reittipisteet loppuivat kesken ja Google Maps ei ymmärrä että Lepsämänjoentietä pitkin pääsee suoraan Kuonomäentieltä Lahnuksentielle.

Nurmijärvellä oli mielenkiintoinen episodi kun sauvarullaluistelija alkoi pahoinpidellä ohikulkijaa juuri ajaessamme ohi, kaveri ei kuulemma ollut väistänyt ja luistelija oli siksi kaatunut. Poliisit tulivat paikalle ja lähtivät paikalta paenneen luistelijan perään jatkaessamme matkaa.

----------


## KiVa

Kiitos minunkin puolestani. Oli hyvä lenkki niin kauan ennenkuin polvi alkoi kipuilla. Vähänkö hävetti, kun lähdin "könkkäämään" siitä huoltikselta eteenpäin, kun vauhtia yhdellä jalalla pyöritellen oli n. 15 km/h myötätuuleen ja tuli pyöräilijöitä vastaan... ja pariin mäkeen jouduin jalkautumaan ja taluttaan pyörää. Sitä ei onneks kukaan nähnyt!  :Leveä hymy: 

Ai niin ja equilibrium, arvelinkin että sä olit sä!  :Hymy:

----------


## equilibrium

Toivottavasti polvi toipuu pian! Aika sissi olet, kun jatkoit siitä matkaa.

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkillä oli hyvin porukkaa 12hlö, joista 2 käänty omalla lyhyemmälle kiepille. 
Aurinkokin paistoi Kytäjän munkkien jälkeen :Hymy:  Mielestäni tuo "normaalista" poikkeava reitti Kytäjälle toimi hyvin. Huonoa tienpintaa oli yllättävän vähän, tuon Tervalammentien saisivat päällystää jo, melkoista reikää. 

Kilometrejä kertyi Tupa-Tupa n.135km, keskinopeuden ollessa reilut 30km/h.  Joku voi laittaa halutessaan tarkempaa dataa lenkistä ja reitistä.

Lauantaina minulla jää väliin, mutta eiköhän Tuvalta silloinkin lenkkiporukka lähde.

T:Hannu

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Helatorstain Tupa-lenkin keskustelujen pohjalta alustava toivomus olisi lauantain Tupa-lenkin kestoksi ~5-6h ja matkaksi ~150 km.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Tässä reittiehdotus huomiselle Tupa-lenkille Jokelan kautta n. 128 km: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.734711&z=11

----------


## kp63

hyvä reitti, mukana

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Tässä reittiehdotus huomiselle Tupa-lenkille Jokelan kautta n. 128 km: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.734711&z=11



Kiitos hienosta reitistä ja pullakahvista Jokelassa! Jukka tarjosi nimittäin syntymäpäivän kunniaksi. 8 polkijaa osallistui onnistuneeseen tupalenkkiin. Vauhti oli riittävä (mittari unohtui muualle) ja saimme myös kokea hienoa vastatuulta.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Samat sanat. Onnea ja kiitos pullakahveista Jukka!

----------


## Viineri

Terveisin! -Hannu-

----------


## equilibrium

Sunnuntaigroovea riitti tänäänkin Espoon lenkillä, keskari reipas 32. Mulla sattui rengasrikko ja 144 km kohdalla ja takalinkku rikki, joten oma lenkki jäi n. 15 km vajaaksi Mikkelästä. Aamusiirtymää vähän reilu 40 km Ruskeasuo-Masala-Mikkelä. Porukka harveni kyllä helteessä, 8 starttasi ja kaksi jatkoi vielä vikat kilsat mun rengasrikkopaikalta perille asti.

Konstantin taisi luvata reittidataa.

Täytyy kehua poikia, sillä lähes jokainen ohikulkija pysähtyi kohdalle kyselemään avuntarvetta, ja sain autokyydin kotiin. Tienpenkalla istuskelu kyllä harmitti hieman ja rikkinäinen linkku erityisesti, mutta mahtava fiilis lenkistä jäi silti.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Oon miettinyt itse osallistumista Espoon lenkeille, mutta en ole ihan varma miten pyöräilykunto kestää. Tällä hetkellä tulee pyöräiltyä cyclocrossilla työmatka-ajoa noin 400-500 kilsaa kuukaudessa. Siihen päälle omia lenkkejä, mutta olisi kuitenkin kiva osallistua välillä näille yhteislenkeille. 

Olen ruvennut "aktiivipyöräilijäksi" vasta tänä keväänä.
Kuinka hyvin cyclocross soveltuu näille sunnuntaina ajettaville lenkeille?

Tällä hetkellä pyöräilen sellaista 27-30km keskaria, kun pääsen kunnon pyöräteille. Työmatka-ajossa keskari on usein noin 23-24km, mutta se tietysti laskee kun joutuu kikkailemaan 1/3 matkasta Helsingin ydinkeskustassa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Sunnuntaigroovea riitti tänäänkin Espoon lenkillä, keskari reipas 32. 
> 
> Konstantin taisi luvata reittidataa.



 Yep, täällä. Siihen asti kunnes tipahdin pois mahtavasta peesistä. Kiitos kaikille, ensiksi Pasille, joka vei ryhmän 32km vauhdissa myös vastatuulessa  :No huh!:  Sain riittävästi "rauhallista PK:ta"  :Sarkastinen:  katsotaan, pysynkö seuraava kerta pitemmäksi  :Leveä hymy: 





> Mulla sattui rengasrikko ja 144 km kohdalla ja takalinkku rikki, joten  oma lenkki jäi n. 15 km vajaaksi Mikkelästä. Aamusiirtymää vähän reilu  40 km Ruskeasuo-Masala-Mikkelä. Porukka harveni kyllä helteessä, 8  starttasi ja kaksi jatkoi vielä vikat kilsat mun rengasrikkopaikalta  perille asti.
> 
> Täytyy kehua poikia, sillä lähes jokainen ohikulkija pysähtyi kohdalle kyselemään avuntarvetta, ja sain autokyydin kotiin. Tienpenkalla istuskelu kyllä harmitti hieman ja rikkinäinen linkku erityisesti, mutta mahtava fiilis lenkistä jäi silti.



 :Irvistys:  Minäkin ajoin ohi sitä pysäkkiä, heilutin kättä, ja ensiksi mietin että kannattaako kysyä, tarvitaanko tässä esimerkiksi vararengasta. Mutta luulin sitten ettei varmaan Pasi ja muutkin jättäisivät porukasta teknistä apua tarvitsevaa, ja päätin, että kai halusit lyhentää matkan samoin kuin minäkin. Selvästi aivoni eivät olleet toimikunnossa (Espooseen oli jäljellä 10 km suoraa tietä). Johtopäätös: älä tuomitse kaikkia itseni mukaan  :Cool:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kuinka hyvin cyclocross soveltuu näille sunnuntaina ajettaville lenkeille?.



Jos alla on maantierenkaat, niin et joudu kovin paljoa antamaan muille tasoistusta. Konstantin ainakin pärjää aika hyvin tälläisella kalustolla.

----------


## mantis

Onkohan tänään teboililta lähtijöitä 18.30?

Edit: tänäänhän on suomen matsi - ei pystykkään.

----------


## Tassu

> Onkohan tänään teboililta lähtijöitä 18.30?



Kyllä meitä kolme oli. Leppoisa n. 50 km lenkki vedettiin 29 keskarilla. Kiitos kanssakulkijoille.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Löytyykö huomiseksi Tupalenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## StePe

Huomiseksi olisi tarjolla myös vaihtoehtolenkki (Fleche Finland) eli riittävän pitkä ja todella rauhallinen.
Espoosta lähtevä lenkki n. 450 km (+ optiona 150 km paluu Asikkalasta). Mukaan mahtuu vielä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

hulluudellakin on rajansa, mutta lupaa aamupäiväksi hyvää keliä eli normaalille tupalenkille lähdetään. Reittiehdotus: klaukkala-selki-haimoo-karkkila-vihti-ojakkala-veikkola-kauklahti = about 128 ???

----------


## Jan Kruse

> hulluudellakin on rajansa, mutta lupaa aamupäiväksi hyvää keliä eli normaalille tupalenkille lähdetään. Reittiehdotus: klaukkala-selki-haimoo-karkkila-vihti-ojakkala-veikkola-kauklahti = about 128 ???



Kiitos kaikille osallistuneille hienosta ja hieman erikoisesta lenkistä. Kolme rengasrikkoa on aika paljon yhdelle lenkille. Ojakkalassa saimme hieman vettä niskaamme, joten lyhensimme lenkkiä n. 10km ja ajoimme veikkolasta suoraan Tuvalle. Kahden mittarin mukaan keskinopeus oli hieman yli 31.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Löytyykö huomiseksi lähtijöitä?

----------


## equilibrium

Huomiseksi on tilattu aurinkoa eikä sadetta, Mikkelään siis aamulla. Ihan varmuuden välttämiseksi voisin vaikka vaihtaa eteenkin toisen pikalinkun.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ..Mikkelään siis aamulla...



Jep

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mikkelän lenkki tuli ajettua. Seitsemän ajajaa oli mukana. Pujoteltiin onnistuneesti ukkoskuuroalueita Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen alueella (Vähän haastava gmaps-reitti ja jotain häikkääkin sen näyttämisessä, mutta idean tuosta saa selville). Itse kastuin pahasti vasta viimeisellä 10 km:n siirtymällä. 

Matkaa kertyi Mikkelästä Mikkelään vähän yli 150 km ja keskinopeus oli noin 33,5 km/h lähinnä Pasin hoidellessa vetotyöt. Välillä puuskittainen tuuli Porkkalanniemellä meinasi viedä niin pienemmät kuin isommatkin kuskit mennessään.

Päätettiin jatkaa Mikkelän lenkin aikaa lokakuun loppuun asti, joten tervetuloa niin kisakuskit kuin omaksi huvikseen ajavat mukaan kesäisille sunnuntailenkeille. Aina ei ajeta yhtä hurjaa vauhtia, ja muutamana sunnuntaina yhdistän Mikkelän lähdön ja Vantaankoski 25-lenkin, jolloin ajetaan ensin Vantaankoskelle klo 11:ksi noin 28 km/h vauhdilla.

----------


## equilibrium

Kiitos vaan Pasille ja Jarille reippaasta vedosta! Hienosti onnistui tuo sadepilvien välttely; ja hyvä kun lähdin rantareittiä tempoamaan kotiin myötätuulessa, pääsin mustien pilvien alta kastumatta.

----------


## VPR

Espoonlahdesta lähti kaksi kuskia ja Mankilta yks lisää, lähettiin Veikkolan suuntaan mutta porukka suuntasi omille lenkeilleen ja ajelin sitten Veikkola-Kylmälä-Evitskog-Vols-Sepänkylä-Masala-Kauklahti-Mikkelä-Bemböle-Kauniainen-Kehä II-Mankkaa-Koti, 90 kilsaa.

----------


## Iletys

Jaahas. Onko porukkaa lähdössä huomenna klo 10:00 Bembölestä? Täällä olisi yksi "ekakertalainen" tulossa koittamaan.
Toiveena siis, ettei mitään standardit ylittävää matkaa olisi suunnitteilla. Tuultakin kait on luvassa jonniin verran.

----------


## kp63

mä oon ainakin tulossa ja jos CRC.ltä ei tule tänään uutta takapakkaa maantiefillariin, niin lähden hybridillä = kuolema jossain kohdassa

----------


## TuH

Onko kenelläkään reittiä mielessä huomiselle? Pidemmän kaavan kautta varmaankin ajetaan?

----------


## happo

Onko kyseessä Bembölen Shell? ...ensikertalainen.

----------


## TuH

> Onko kyseessä Bembölen Shell? ...ensikertalainen.



No melkein. Se paljon puhuttu kahvitupa on Shelliä vastapäätä tien toisella puolella.

----------


## Iletys

> Onko kenelläkään reittiä mielessä huomiselle? Pidemmän kaavan kautta varmaankin ajetaan?



Pidemmän? yli 150km?

Melkoinen länsituuli taitaa olla, että jos ei itään lähretä.

----------


## kp63

kaikki käy, tässä oma ehdotus: sivutuulessa kirkkonummen kautta tielle 115, josta  vastatuuleen siuntion ja tien 116 kautta Lohjalle kaffeelle. lohjan kierros ja noin myötäseen tietä 1130 lapinkylän kautta kotiin, oisko noin 115km ????? Jk: ei tullut pakkaa, joten mukana ainakin yksi hybridisti, joka ei jaksa vetää ja marisee vauhdista ainakin ylämäissä kokomatkan.........

----------


## VPR

Tuosta ehdotuksesta kartta: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.425476&z=10

Mulla yo-juhlia niin ei pääse.

----------


## Iletys

> Tuosta ehdotuksesta kartta: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.425476&z=10
> 
> Mulla yo-juhlia niin ei pääse.



Komia on kahdeksikko. Kannatetaan. Voihan tuota matkaa Lohjalla suunnitella uudestaan.

----------


## amateur

Moi,
ekakertalaisena meinasin lähteä myös mukaan. Bembölessä kympiltä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tulossa mukaan. Oliko jokin tietty taukopaikka mielessä? Esim. Mäntynummen Shell. Koukattaisiinko sitten Immulantien kautta.

----------


## kp63

kaikki käy, toi 8 oli vaan siemenehdotus kehittelyn pohjaksi

----------


## Iletys

Olipa karvas tappio tämä lenkki. Mikä oli porukan keskinopeus koko lenkillä? Ihan uskomattoman kova oli vauhti ainakin noihin tuuliolosuhteisiin. Tippuiko muita pois vauhdista? 

Minä siis tipun siinä jo alle 50km kohdin. Koitin vielä lähteä porukan vauhtiin, mutta alkoi vaan naurattamaan tuo vauhti. Jalat meni saman tien hapoille.
Eipä tuo porukassa ajaminen ollut minulle mitenkään rentoa. Sykkeet oli jo siitymälenkillä Bemböleen 150 luokkaa.  :Hymy:  Turhaa jännitystä.

Reitin kyllä vedin yksin loppuun saakka ja kilsoja tuli lähes lähes 120km. Keskari tosin tippui 27km/h korville.
Pitää tulla treenaamaan toistenkin, että oppisi tuon porukka-ajon.
Kiitos kaikille. Varsinkin kp63:lle kiitokset hyvistä vinkeistä.

----------


## TuH

Kiitos kaikille tupalenkin osallistujille, oli tosi hyvä lenkki! Päivän kovimman urakan taisi tehdä KP63, joka sinnitteli hybridillään maantiepyörien vauhdissa melkein maaliin asti.

Garmin mittasi tuvalta tuvalle* matkaa vajaat 128 kilometriä* ja *keskinopeudeksi 32,5 km/h* (autostop 11 km/h). Lenkin loppupuolella myötätuuli siivitti ryhmälle aika vauhdikkaita kymppejä:

Kilometrit 90-100, keskinopeus: *37,2 km/h*
Kilometrit 100-110, keskinopeus: *39,6 km/h* (tässä kohtaa Shellin kampaviinerit olivat ilmeisesti imeytyneet elimistöihin  :Vink: )
Kilometrit 110-120, keskinopeus:* 34,8 km/h*
Kilometrit 120-130, keskinopeus: *35,5 km/h*
Kilometrit 130-140, keskinopeus: *34,9 km/h*

Lenkin hitain kymppi (vähän ennen Lohjaa) ajettiin 29 kilometriä tunnissa.
Tupalenkin GPS-jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/35734448 (mailit metreiksi klikkaamalla View in Metric)

----------


## kp63

tipuin n30km ennen maalia. Pitikin tehdä TKTP eli täysinkuolluttyhjäpunti-treeni eli kaikki ok. Ihan hyvin vedit ottaen huomioon kilometrit joita olet ajannut. Porukka-ajo vaatii porukka-ajoa eli mukaan vain vaikka jossainvaiheessa tippuukin. Kovia vetomiehiä ja nainen tänään , kiitos kaikille ja nyt grillaamaan

----------


## TuH

> Olipa karvas tappio tämä lenkki. Mikä oli porukan keskinopeus koko lenkillä? Ihan uskomattoman kova oli vauhti ainakin noihin tuuliolosuhteisiin. Tippuiko muita pois vauhdista?



Ihan tuvalle asti ajoi itseasiassa vain kolme kuskia. Kauklahdessa kävi isoin kato, kun noin puolet porukasta suuntasi kotia kohti Etelä-Espooseen. Väki väheni matkan aikana muutenkin, mutta minulla ei ole ihan selkeää kuvaa, että kuka kääntyi tai jäi omille teilleen ja missä.

Vauhdista putoaminen on joka tapauksessa ihan normaalia, varsinkin jos ajoit ensimmäistä ryhmälenkkiäsi. Kunnioitettavaa, että päätit polkea reitin loppuun soolonakin! Ryhmäajossa kannattaa huomata, että peesihyödyn saa vain lähellä ajamalla. Jos varovaisuuttaan tai kokemattomuutta ajaa liian kaukana edellä ajavasta, niin se on käytännössä sama kuin polkisi yksin. En silti sano, että ensikertalaisen kannattaisi hirveällä riskillä ajaa ihan toisessa kiinni, ryhmäajo vaatii oman totuttelunsa.

----------


## Iletys

> tipuin n30km ennen maalia. Pitikin tehdä TKTP eli täysinkuolluttyhjäpunti-treeni eli kaikki ok. Ihan hyvin vedit ottaen huomioon kilometrit joita olet ajannut. Porukka-ajo vaatii porukka-ajoa eli mukaan vain vaikka jossainvaiheessa tippuukin. Kovia vetomiehiä ja nainen tänään , kiitos kaikille ja nyt grillaamaan



Kyllä minusta saatte vielä kärsiä! Nyt Sauna, grilli ja viini.

----------


## pölhö

Onko huomenna luvassa ajoa, minkä mittaista ja onko suunnilleen samaa vauhtia tarjolla? Jos saan himassa neuvoteltua, voisin tulla edustamaan nöösejä...

----------


## happo

Hieno lenkki kuskit!! Lopussa kuuden porukassa ajeltiin mukavaa kyytiä.  Kovimmassa kohtaa max nopeus näytti 69,7 km/h. Joo, jatkoin kauklahden kohdalla espoonlahden suuntaan..kilsoja kertyi 137.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna olisi tarjolla Mikkelän lähdössä myös hieman rauhallisempi vaihtoehto. Sieltä siirrytään ensin noin 28 km/h -vauhdilla Vantaankoskelle klo 11:ksi, josta jatkuu Vantaankoski 25-lenkki, josta voi valita kolme nopeusryhmää.

Myös normaali vauhdikas viisituntinen on Mikkelästä lähdössä.

Lisätietoja fillarikalenterista.

----------


## pölhö

Sellainen tyhmä kysymys, että meneekö "vauhdikas viisituntinenkin" Vantaankosken kautta vai päästäänkö Mikkelässä 9:30 heti itse asiaan (eli tyyliin 14:30 paluu)?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sellainen tyhmä kysymys, että meneekö "vauhdikas viisituntinenkin" Vantaankosken kautta vai päästäänkö Mikkelässä 9:30 heti itse asiaan (eli tyyliin 14:30 paluu)?



Vauhdikkaampi vaihtoehto ei suuntaa Vantaankoskelle, vaan menee heti itse asiaan.

----------


## pölhö

OK, kiitos paljon tiedosta!

----------


## amateur

Olipa hieno lenkki. Yksi ylämäki vielä niin olisin väsähtänyt. Kauklahdesta kotiin oli aika tuskallista körötellä, mummotkin meni ohi. Kiitos vinkeistä aloittelijalle!

----------


## TeeCay2

Huomisesta lenkistä tarkempia ajatuksia...?

----------


## pölhö

Kiitos ja anteeksi, olipa hieno lenkki. En vain itse ole riittävän hienossa kunnossa. Noutaja tuli n. 13:30, ei hajuakaan paikasta saati ajetusta matkasta tai ajoajasta. Paluu olikin aikamoista köröttelyä...

----------


## TeeCay2

Vajaa kymmenkunta taistelijaa taisi aamulla olla Mikkelässä. Pari lähti Jarin peesissä kohti Vantaankoskea ja loput Pasin johdolla kohti länteä. Tuulisessa mutta kauniissa kelissä karavaani kulki hienoja reittejä pitkin Fagervikin tietä melkein Tammisaareen asti josta suunta Karjaan kautta kohti Espoota. Karjaalla täytettiin leilit Liiteristä ja tuonne asti GPS nappasi 93km@31,1km/t. Paluumatkalle saatiin pientä myötästä ja vauhti kasvoi 65,3km pätkällä Karjaa-Mankki noin 35,4km/t. Ilmeisesti alkumatkan vastatuuli verotti karavaanin voimia ja pientä katoa havaittiin Karjaan jälkeen. Toivottavasti kaikki pääsivät turvallisesti ja vielä voimissaan kotiin asti. Itsellä meinasi noutaja tulla, mutta Pasin tsempatessa ja kannustaessa saatiin homma kunnialla loppuun asti vietyä. Vähän Mankin jälkeen siirryin loppuverraan ja päästin Pasin takaisin omiin vauhteihin. Omaan GPS:n napsahti kaikkine siirtymisineen 175km @ 32.7km/t. Erittäin hyvä setti ja kiitokset karavaanille sekä Pasille vetojuhdan töistä, kaveri veti letkaa alusta loppuun kiitettävällä pieteetillä. *Respekt-hymiö*

- TC (se HelTri-paita heppu)   :Hymy: 

e: typoja

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mulla tänään Bembölestä klo 9:50 35 km:n lenkki 23 km/h keskarilla. 
Enempää ei uskalla ajaa kun pitää säästää voimia Porvoon ajoihin.

Edit: tällainen reitti ajettiin HePo:n retkiporukan edustajan kanssa tihkusateisessa säässä.

----------


## Iletys

Onko joku tänään Espoosta (kivenlahti tebbari) lähdössä klo 18:30? Jos ei sada.
Hidas ja huonokuntoinen voisi ilmoittautua.

----------


## rhiisto

Olisi tarkoitus tulla tänään, tosin voi olla riippuvainen siitä kuinka nopeasti sitä pääsee töistä paikan päälle.

----------


## Iletys

Kivenlahden lenkki ei ole kuollut. Kolme kuskia tänään. Vajaa 1,5h 30km/h keskarilla.

----------


## Rappa

Tippuko vararengas ja 3 sinistä rengasmuovia Kivenlahden porukalta? Bemböles Kunnarlantien sillan alla, nostin paketin valaisinpylvään juureen,siis kevyenliikenteen väylällä

----------


## Iletys

> Tippuko vararengas ja 3 sinistä rengasmuovia Kivenlahden porukalta? Bemböles kehä 3 sillan alla, nostin paketin valaisinpylvään juureen,siis kevyenliikenteen väylällä



Ei ollut tämä porukka. Tai sitten tuuli on kuljettanut tavarat todella kauas.
Toivottavasti löytää omistajansa. Tai edes onnellisen uuden omistajan.

----------


## kp63

Tere taas. La sää voisi olla ajokelpoinen. Onko muita la-lenkistä haaveilevia ?. Onko käyty Porkkalassa ja onko ajettavia teitä ??

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tere taas. La sää voisi olla ajokelpoinen. Onko muita la-lenkistä haaveilevia ?. Onko käyty Porkkalassa ja onko ajettavia teitä ??



Joku 3,5 tuntia voisi ajaa, että ehtii kotiin ennen ennustettuja sateita.
Hilassa ja Upinniemessä tuli juuri käytyä, mutta jos vaikka Porkkalantien kärjessä käytäisiin tuollaista reittiä myötäpäivään.

----------


## kp63

propyöräilijät on näköjään myös ajatustenlukijoita, mukana ja ainakin nyt sää näyttää kuivalta

----------


## Hiilari

Terveeks. En tänään pääse beesailemaan. Onkohan huomenna sunnuntaina 20.6. ajoa tiedossa? Yli 200 lenkkiä näköjään ainakin on työn alla mutta on vähän yyberiä minulle nykykuosissa. Pitäisiköhän poiketa tuosta porukasta vaikka Inkoon kohdalla ja tehdä sellanen reilu satanen?

----------


## kp63

Ajettin Jarin speksaama reitti (ks yllä) kolmeen pekkaan. Tietä  Porkkalanniemeen voi kehua varauksitta, muttei sovi kovin isolle joukolle pienipiirteisyyden takia. Riittävän suojaisa reitti myös tämän päivän kovassa kaakkoistuulessa. Sataman rantakahvilassa nostettiin verensokerit takaisin iskutasolle nauttimalla perinteiset tupakahvit lisukkeineen. Kilometrejä puskettiin tai lasketeltiin n 115km ja oma noinmittari kertoi 34km/h keskarista. Oli itelle ns tappoviikon (su...la=680km) viimeinen rynnistys ja loppumetreilla sen jalkaparoista tunnisti. Hyvä lenkki, kiitos Jarille ja Anterolle (sory, jos muistan nimen väärin). Itellä alkaa ansaittu ns löysäily viikko.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Terveeks. En tänään pääse beesailemaan. Onkohan huomenna sunnuntaina 20.6. ajoa tiedossa? Yli 200 lenkkiä näköjään ainakin on työn alla mutta on vähän yyberiä minulle nykykuosissa. Pitäisiköhän poiketa tuosta porukasta vaikka Inkoon kohdalla ja tehdä sellanen reilu satanen?



Vantaankosken lähtö on ainakin varma vaihtoehto. 

 Mikkelän lähtöönkin yleensä muutama ajaja ilmestyy. Pasi ei taida huomenna päästä vetäjäksi ja minäkin otin tuon Vantaankosken vetovastuun huomiseksi.

Jos haluat liittyä tuohon Nurmisen 200 km-lenkkiporukkaan, etkä halua ajaa Maunulaan asti, niin sovi kohtaamisesta tuolla "pitkät maantielenkit" -ketjussa. 
Porukkahan ajaa Mikkelän kautta, mutta ei taida ehtiä sinne ihan klo 9:30:ksi.

----------


## Hiilari

Kiitän vihjeestä ja ilmaannun Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## Iletys

Kolme kuskia teki tänään Kivenlahden Tebbarilta n. 60km lenkin n. 32km/h keskarilla. Vauhdista saamme kiittää vetäjää joka veti koko lenkin. Kaksi nöösiä ähelsi perässä, mutta ei tuntunut pahalta. Hieno lenkki, hieno ilma.
Ensi kerralla saisi olla enemmän porukkaa!

----------


## VPR

Silloin palaudutaan juhannuksesta.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mä toivun vielä parin viikon takaisesta OTB:stä ja ajan vain työmatkaa.

----------


## kp63

Moi kaikki tupajumit. Löytyykö innokkaita launtain tupalenkille, voisin viritellä jonkun 130-150 lenkin esim läyliäisten suuntaan......

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Moi kaikki tupajumit. Löytyykö innokkaita launtain tupalenkille, voisin viritellä jonkun 130-150 lenkin esim läyliäisten suuntaan......



Superrauhallinen retkeilylenkki kävisi minulle. Peesissä sykkeet alle PK:n, eli keskinopeus max jotain 30.

Hauska termi muuten tuo tupalenkki. Ulkopuolinen voisi kuvitella että kyseessä on jokin treineriharjoitus :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## kp63

kiitti Jari..... 2 muodostaa jo lenkkiporukan. Virittelen launtaiksi muutaman vaihtoehdon (jotain 3.5h...  5h = 100..150km) teemalla 30km/h kahville Läyliäisiin tai ainakin sinnepäin. Päätetään lähdossä mikä ajellaan. Kaikki rauhallisesta ja tasatehoisesta ajelusta sekä mukavasta jutustelusta nauttivat pyöräilijät ja pyöräilijättäret Bembölen kahvituvalle launtaina viim klo 10.00.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Voisin liittyä mukaan osaksi matkaa tuvalta mökille -teemalla, mikäli reitti osoittautuu suht. kohtuulliseksi lopullisen päämäärän eli Janakkalan kannalta eli joku loppi/läyliäinen/hyvinkää/riihimäki-suunta olisi ok.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minäkin ilmoittaudun mukaan , kun kerran kesäflunssa alkaa hellittää.

----------


## kp63

> Moi kaikki tupajumit. Löytyykö innokkaita launtain tupalenkille, voisin viritellä jonkun 130-150 lenkin esim läyliäisten suuntaan......



Reittiehdotukset: Meno Lahnus...Klaukkala..Röykkä, josta suoraan Läyliäisiin (= n58km) tai Kytäjän kautta (= n 72km). Tulo Vihtijärven...Haimoon...Lepsämän...Velskolan kautta...Tuvalle (= n 58km) tai sitten koukataan ensin Karkkilan ja Haaviston kautta Haimoosen, josta sama loppumatka (= n 74km). Eli kokonaismatkat löytyy 116...146km väliltä. 

JK: Kesäflussa vai juhannuskrapula?

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minulle sopii mainiosti se vajaa 150km. Aika sitkeä kesäflunssa yskän kera.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen lenkillä on siis tarkoitus ajaa normaalia kesätupalenkkiä rauhallisemmin. Keskaritavoite olisi alle 30 km/h ja ylämäet rauhallisesti.

Tässä vielä reittiohje gmapsillä. Vastapäivään ajetaan.

Edit: Reittiohje on viitteellinen. Jos haluat tulla reitin varrella mukaan, niin ilmoita halusi tänne, niin tiedetään olla mutkittelematta.

----------


## kp63

Tuparaportti. Ajettiin 7 veljeksen voimin pisin versio eli 146 km 30km/h keskarilla. Kaffit ja Nesteytys tietenkin Läyliäisten Nesteellä, kun siellä on SE kiva kesäapulainenkin. 110% speksin mukainen tasawattinenhyvähenkinenläpänheitto-lenkki ilman teknisiä tai muita probleemia. Itellä siirtymineen 170km ja kokonaiskulutus 5.5l eli noin 3.2l/100km.

----------


## kp63

oisko la pitkän lenksun vuoro ?

----------


## StePe

> oisko la pitkän lenksun vuoro ?



Oiskos suunnitteilla pitkä lenkki vai 200 km? Alustavat sääennusteet lupailevat ainakin riittävän lämmintä (tosin ei aivan edellisen viikonlopun tasoa). Vaihteeksi voisin kokeilla tupalenkkiäkin (taitaisi olla jopa 2. kerta tänä kesänä).

----------


## kp63

ei kuumalla ajeta pitkää lenkkiä vaan tommonen 200-220 parilla breikillä. jos löytys muutama jo auringonpistoksen saanutta niin vois tommosen viritellä.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Moi!
Onko kukaan tulossa iltalenkille? Olisin itse tulossa mankin nesteeltä 18.45.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Moi!
> Onko kukaan tulossa iltalenkille? Olisin itse tulossa mankin nesteeltä 18.45.



olihan meitä. Yhteensä 5. 
Nautittiinkin helleillasta hieman normia pidemmän lenkin muodossa. 
Itselleni matkaa kertyi siirtymineen 122 km.

----------


## kp63

Tässä visio launtain 10.7 retkeilyksi. Kirkkonummi, Inkoo, Fagervik, Karjaa, jossa tauko. Sieltä sprinttiporukka ajaa Virkkalan kautta Lapinkylään ja takas tuvalle yhteensä n 145km. Auringonpistokseen saaneet tai muuten oudot jatkaa reittiä: Fiskars, Karjalohja, Suomusjärven kirkko, tie 1873, Sammatti, jossa toinen tauko. Tuvalle palataan Lohjan, Siuntion kk:n ja Lapinkylän kautta ja yhteensä noin 211km. Matkavaudit ja vedot niin, että kaikilla olisi mukava PK-lenkki. Jollei mitään ylläriä satu, niin aattelin ite ajaa ton pitemmän. Pakko vielä muistuttaa: mukaan nestettä 1l/h (= noille etapeille min 3x0.75l) + hiilaria about 60g/h ja tarvittaessa aurinkorasvaa älyttömästi

----------


## Ari_T

> olihan meitä. Yhteensä 5. 
> Nautittiinkin helleillasta hieman normia pidemmän lenkin muodossa. 
> Itselleni matkaa kertyi siirtymineen 122 km.



Hyvä lenkki oli tällaiselle ensikertalaisellekin - kiitokset siitä. Pääsin kokeilemaan, miltä tuollainen pienessä ryhmässä ajaminen tuntuu.  :Hymy: 

T: "Se aloittelija Focuksen crossarin päältä"

----------


## Iletys

> olihan meitä. Yhteensä 5. 
> Nautittiinkin helleillasta hieman normia pidemmän lenkin muodossa. 
> Itselleni matkaa kertyi siirtymineen 122 km.



Hirmuinen "palautteleva maanantailenkki". 90km keskarilla 32km/h. Taas ennätykset rikottiin omalta osalta. Kiitti!

----------


## VPR

Mulle matkaa 113 kilsaa. Kartta: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.727158&z=11

----------


## Heikki

> Tässä visio launtain 10.7 retkeilyksi. Kirkkonummi, Inkoo, Fagervik, Karjaa, jossa tauko. Sieltä sprinttiporukka ajaa Virkkalan kautta Lapinkylään ja takas tuvalle yhteensä n 145km. Auringonpistokseen saaneet tai muuten oudot jatkaa reittiä: Fiskars, Karjalohja, Suomusjärven kirkko, tie 1873, Sammatti, jossa toinen tauko. Tuvalle palataan Lohjan, Siuntion kk:n ja Lapinkylän kautta ja yhteensä noin 211km. Matkavaudit ja vedot niin, että kaikilla olisi mukava PK-lenkki. Jollei mitään ylläriä satu, niin aattelin ite ajaa ton pitemmän. Pakko vielä muistuttaa: mukaan nestettä 1l/h (= noille etapeille min 3x0.75l) + hiilaria about 60g/h ja tarvittaessa aurinkorasvaa älyttömästi



Tuo on kyllä hyvä lenkki, mutta jo niin moneen kertaan koluttu. Tässä olisi kilpaileva ehdotus, joka sisältää Stepen löytämän vanhan Antiaisten tien Kärkölästä Karkkilaan, kokonaismatka 180km. Kaffepaussit esim Läyliäsissä ja Karkkilassa.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.780716&z=11

----------


## StePe

Tuossa kp63:n ehdottamassa reitissä olisi uutta ainakin Suomusjärven kirkolla koukkaaminen (tietä  1873 eli Suomusjärventietä olen usein ajanut, mutta Nummijärventietä en ole koskaan ajanut läpi - jostakin syystä joskus vuosia sitten käännyin Karjalohjalle takaisin). 

Heikin ehdotuksessa Riimalantie Pilpalasta Leisjärvelle taitaa olla hiekkapinnalla (ainakin oli vielä syksyllä 2008, kun siitä viimeksi CC:llä ajoin) . Antiaisentietäkin voi varauksella suositella pienelle porukalle - isommalla ryhmällä muutama lyhyt huonokuntoinen pätkä länsipäässä vaatii oikeaa asennetta.

Jos Karjaalla ja Sammatissa olisi tarkoitus pitää kahvitaukoja, niin kiinnostaisi konkreettiset paikat, kun en ole koskaan kummallakaan paikkakunnalla sellaiseen kunnolliseen vielä eksynyt (minulle käy esim. usein käyttämäni juomatäydennyspaikka Sammatin Siwa, mutta moni muu kaipaa varmaankin kuppilaa).

----------


## Viineri

Ääni tuolle Heikin reitille, ihan vaan siksi, että toisessa vaihtoehdossa mulle tulis n.250km ja, kun Vättern on jo ajettu ei tarvii tuollaista treeniä enään.

Pitkästä aikaa näyttää siltä, että pääsen Tupalenkille, eikä ole mitään kunto-/kilpa-ajoa tai muuta happeningiä täyttämässä kalenteria.

Lähtö mielellään ihan normiaikaan, niin saa nukkua 8:aan asti.

----------


## kp63

hyvä, ollaan hereillä vaikka kuuma onki. mulle käy kaikki reitit. heikin reittiin pari kyssäriä/kommenttia: 1. touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa vanha vihdintie oli sepelillä vähän ennen karkkilaa (muistan kun rikoin gummin), onkohan päällystetty (vois esim kiertää ikkalan kautta). 2 jussina lauantaina ajoin kärköläntien ja aika röpelöinen asfaltti porintielle asti. 3. mun GT2 2008 väittää tien liesjärveltä pilpalaan olevan hiekkatietä ?.

Tosiasiallisita kaffipaikoista ei edes hajuakaan, kun en oo käyny. mun reitin perusajatus oli se, että alku kimpassa ja ekan tauon jälkeen jakaannutaan. itse asiassa, jollei ketään muuta kiinnosta ajaa 200, niin mä irtoan jossain kohtaa omalle sakkoringille, jolloin tupalenkki pysyy speksien mukaisena.  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Muutama viikko sitten ajoin Karkkilasta Vanjärven kautta Vihtiin ja sieltä löytyi useampi kilometri aivan uutta päällystettä.

Tuosta Heikin ehdotuksestakin saadaan helposti 200, jos Pilpalasta ajetaan Räyskälän ja Portaan kautta Liesjärvelle (on ainakin päällystetty osuus). Tuoltakin reitiltä pääsee kiireisemmät oikaisemaan joko Hongiston/Haaviston kautta Vihtiin tai Pilpalasta Karkkilaan.

----------


## kp63

kaikki käy ja oon pari kertaa ajanut stepen "ekstrat" ja ihan kivaa reittiä

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tekisi kyllä mieli tulla mukaan, mutta on enää kaksi viikonloppua treenata ISM-kisoihin, eli joutuu rajoittamaan tässä vaiheessa ylipitkiä (>120km) lenkkejä.

Viime vuonna oli sopivasti Hyvinkään ajot ja Mäntsälän ajot, mutta nyt niistä ei ole hajua. Ehkä CCH:n lenkillä olisi sopivasti vauhtia.

Hitsi kuin tuo kilpailuharrastus haittaa tuota lenkkeilyharrastusta  :Vihainen: .

----------


## TeeCay2

Sama ongelma kuin Jarilla, kilpailut haittaa harjoittelua. Joroisten ½-matkan triathlonin takia joutuu säästelemään, pari viimeistä viikkoa meni lauantain Kiskon olympiamatkaan valmistauessa ja tänään oli vuorossa pikamatka Kuusijärvellä.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Tekisi kyllä mieli tulla mukaan, mutta on enää kaksi viikonloppua treenata ISM-kisoihin, eli joutuu rajoittamaan tässä vaiheessa ylipitkiä (>120km) lenkkejä.
> 
> Viime vuonna oli sopivasti Hyvinkään ajot ja Mäntsälän ajot, mutta nyt niistä ei ole hajua. Ehkä CCH:n lenkillä olisi sopivasti vauhtia.
> 
> Hitsi kuin tuo kilpailuharrastus haittaa tuota lenkkeilyharrastusta .



17-18.7 olisi Puruvesiajot, lauantaina 6km tempo ja sunnuntaina 111km maantietä. On vaan hieman kaukana.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Jos Karjaalla ja Sammatissa olisi tarkoitus pitää kahvitaukoja, niin kiinnostaisi konkreettiset paikat, kun en ole koskaan kummallakaan paikkakunnalla sellaiseen kunnolliseen vielä eksynyt (minulle käy esim. usein käyttämäni juomatäydennyspaikka Sammatin Siwa, mutta moni muu kaipaa varmaankin kuppilaa).



Karjaalla taitaa olla lähinnä räkäläosasto hyvin edustettuna, mutta Fiskarsissahan on muutamiakin mukavia vaihtoehtoja. 

Noin muuten ja reitistä riippumatta, jos sää on kelvollinen ja onnistun välttymään muilta menoilta, voisin tulla roikkumaan mukaan lauantaina. Lähtö munkin puolesta mielummin ihmisten aikaan, eli oliko se nyt sitten 9 vai 10?

----------


## kp63

no niin. Jos saan nöyrästi ehdottaa, niin la ajetaan lenksu "tupaheikki" siten, että lisätään stepen räyskälän koukku niin 204km on siinä. läyliäisistä voi pikamatka ajaa suoraan tuvalle. Tätä pikamatkaa jarik ei voi vastustaa kun ekat kaffeet on läyliäisissä,  jossa on se.... _((Eikä toi 204 edes ole mikään pitkä lenkki vaan oikeasti kolme lyhyttä.... nykymailmassa tehokkuus on in ja jenkkiläinen tehokkuuskonsultti on todennut, että lenkkien välisiä turhia tuottamattomia välejä on syytä supistaa))._ Miksi muuten pilata hyvä harrastus kilpailemisella ?.

----------


## StePe

> Lähtö munkin puolesta mielummin ihmisten aikaan, eli oliko se nyt sitten 9 vai 10?



Eiköhän näin valoisaan kesäaikaan voi lähteä aivan tupalenkkien vakioaikaan klo 10 (ei pitäisi ainakaan pimeän vielä yllättää - ainakin viime viikonloppuna oli valoisaa suunnilleen läpi yön)

----------


## Heikki

Jos Viinerikin saadaan mukaan, tulee mieleen, että olisiko lenkin loppupäätäkin vielä muutettava: Vihti-Vekkola-Bembölen sijasta Vihti-Siippoo-Laurintie-Velskola-Bemböle...? Ehdotettuine muutoksineen lenkki olisi siten 212km.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.780716&z=11

----------


## Viineri

Juu, kannatetaan(yllättäen), ja eikös ympyrälenkki ole aina parempi.


Lähtö siis 10:00 tuvalta.

----------


## kp63

kannatettava muutos, mäkin voin irrottautua tarvittaessa ennen tupaa

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Mukana Tupa-lenkillä.

----------


## illO

Itseäni kiinnostaisi myös lyöttäytyä porukkaan peesailemaan. Onnistuisiko liittyminen Selin tai Haimoon kohdalta mukaan?

----------


## Iletys

Onko porukkaa lähdössä huomenna Lidlin pihalta tai tuvalta Vantaankosken lenkille?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko porukkaa lähdössä huomenna Lidlin pihalta tai tuvalta Vantaankosken lenkille?



Saapa nähdä. Vantaankosken lenkille olen menossa, mutta ehkä suoraan.

Tänään kävin CCH:n lenkillä, ja siellä sai rasitusta ihan "koko rahan edestä" kun Helmisen Matti ammattikuskina tuli pitämään vauhtia.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kiitokset 170 kilometrin hyvästä peesistä ja anteeksi sekaannus, jos nyt pitkäänkin ehditte odottelemaan. Huikkasin pari kertaa, että menkää vaan omaa tahtianne - Poikkesin Salmen S-marketissa ja oikaisin siitä suoraan Takkulaan kun rupesi olemaan vähän kiire. Kilometrejä tuli 205 ja keskinopeus 31,8 km/h, muilla varmaan molempia vähän enemmän.

Pitää kattoa jos saisi kiloja sen verran karisemaan kesän mittaan, etteivät nuo ylämäet, insh'Allah, ota niin voimille...

----------


## Heikki

Olipa hieno lenkki. Tie Kärkölästä Antiaisten kautta Karkkilaan on ihan mukava poikeama normaaliin jyystämiseen, Kärkölän päässä tosin hieman tekninen. Uinti Tämäkohdussa kruunasi koko jutun.

Tuvalta tuvalle 206,2km, pyörät oli liikkeessä 6:25:45 eli keskari 32,1km/h.
Kiitos kaikille osallistujille!

----------


## mantis

Hulluja ootte  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tässä vielä tunnelmakuva jostain Nummi-Pusulan ja Karkkilan rajan paikkeilta:

----------


## kp63

hieno kuva ja yksi parhaista lenkeistä tänä vuonna, kiitti

----------


## Heikki

Garmin Connect on varmasti yksi surkeimpia web sovelluksia.

Tässä Porras-Antiainen lenkin jälki mun 705:stä:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/39964670

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mikäköhän ero Garminin ero mallien noususumman laskennassa on, kun Heikin jäljen mukaan tuvalta tuvalle nousua olisi ollut 2151 metriä? Oma Edge 500 antaa summaksi 1428 metriä, ja eroa 705:n lukemaan näyttäisi muodostuneen jokaisen tauon välillä ihan tasaisesti.

----------


## Viineri

Olipas mahtava lenkki. Sen verran vielä infoa, että porukassa oli lomakaudesta huolimatta peräti 13hlö mukana. Tuo uinti voidaan ottaa standardi featureksi, kaikille lenkeillä, joissa matka ylittää 200km :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Mikäköhän ero Garminin ero mallien noususumman laskennassa on, kun Heikin jäljen mukaan tuvalta tuvalle nousua olisi ollut 2151 metriä? Oma Edge 500 antaa summaksi 1428 metriä, ja eroa 705:n lukemaan näyttäisi muodostuneen jokaisen tauon välillä ihan tasaisesti.



Ihme juttu.

Miten nämä käsitteet on nyt ymmärrettävä? Garmin Connect käyttää "Elevation Gain":iä, kun Garmin Training Center "Total Ascent/Descent":iä.
GTC:n mukaan tuvalta tuvalle oli Total Ascent = 1827m.

705:sia oli matkassa muitakin. Mitähän noususummia nämä näyttivät? Mun 705:n SW versio on 2.90.

Muutamien pysähdyspaikkojen tunnettuja korkeuksia:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...n=true&lang=FI
- Tämäkohtu järvi (uintipaikka): 115,2m, Heikin GTC 127m
- Karkkilan Pyhäjärvi (kahvipaikka): 72,6m, Heikin GTC 80m

----------


## VPR

Maanantailenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Tassu

> Maanantailenkille lähtijöitä?



Hallitukselle sanoin, josko lähtisin, mutta ei päästy vielä loppuun saakka kun on osa päivän ohjelmasta auki. Yritystä on kuitenkin. 

ööh, tavoitenopeus? Kelistä johtuen rauhallinen?

----------


## VPR

Saa nähdä käykö kuten viime viikolla jolloin suunnitelmissa oli perusrauhallinen lenkki mutta joka muuttui 90km 32km/h -lenkiksi Jarin paikallaolon vuoksi.  :Leveä hymy:  Mulla vielä vähän auki tulenko vai en.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Maanantailenkille lähtijöitä?



Pyöräilijän ensimmäinen vihollinen, eli kesäloma, on keskellä  :Sarkastinen:  mutta taistelu on mennessä, yritän saapua paikalle.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Maanantailenkille lähtijöitä?



Tulossa ollaan. Otan tällä kertaa myös se toinenkin pullo mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Seitsemän kuskia oli eilen mukana.
Eksyttiin sitten opastamanani myös sorapätkälle, jossa yksi rengas saatiin rikottua. Tulipa  sitten ihan omin silmin nähtyä että Peräläntie/Päivärinteentie Veikkolassa ei ole vielä päällystetty.

Pistin reittilinkin fillarikalenteriin. Vastapäivään ajettiin.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille. Osattiin aika hyvin pitää vauhti rauhallisena, kuten oli tarkoituskin.

----------


## VPR

Jäi väliin koska pyörä oli vielä rempassa enkä olis ehtiny kaupungilta kotiin ja Espoonlahteen ajoissa, käytiin sit purjehtimassa. Merellä oli mukavan viileää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Olisko Lauantaina 10:00 Tupalenkkiä, mulle kävis tällä kertää joku lyhyehkö (100km) pyrähdys, täytyisi säästellä jalkoja ISM:iin.  Porukka voi tietenkin ajaa enemmänkin, minä voin poiketa väliltä kotiin, se ei ole ongelma. Heikki ja Jukka taitaa olla mökkeilemässä, mutta onko muita ajureita maisemissa?

T:Hannu

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olisko Lauantaina 10:00 Tupalenkkiä, mulle kävis tällä kertää joku lyhyehkö (100km) pyrähdys, täytyisi säästellä jalkoja ISM:iin. Porukka voi tietenkin ajaa enemmänkin, minä voin poiketa väliltä kotiin, se ei ole ongelma. Heikki ja Jukka taitaa olla mökkeilemässä, mutta onko muita ajureita maisemissa?
> 
> T:Hannu



Jotain Mäntsälän ajojen korviketta sitä voisi kehittää.
Miten olisi, jos lyötäisiin monta kärpästä samalla iskulla ja järjestettäisiin puoli-TdH-preliminääri 35-nopeusryhmälle. Bembölestä Raalantielle asti ja takaisin, noin 39 km/h:n keskarilla. Matkaa tuliisi 86 km.

----------


## StePe

Vauhdikkaampi lenkki kyllä kiinnostaisi (ja olisi varmaan ihan hyödyllinenkin). Lauantaille on kuitenkin luvassa sen verran kuumia olosuhteita, että taidan sittenkin lähteä liikenteeseen huomattavasti aikaisemmin (jos vaikka muutaman tunnin ennättäisi nauttia vähän viileämmistä olosuhteista).

----------


## Viineri

Juu harmi, että Mäntsälän ajoja ei järjestetä. Laitoin kyselyä sinne heti Royalin jälkeen,
ei ole vastausta kuulunut, siitä kai voi päätellä, että ei järjestetä  :Irvistys: 

En tiedä saadaanko Jari tuolle  39 keskarin lenkille ketään lähtijöitä, ja jos joutuu paljon vetämään, onkin ihan valmis seuraavat pari viikkoa.

Minulle käy kaikki n.100km matkat

----------


## pölhö

Onko kukaan vielä hahmotellut tämän sunnuntain lenkkiä? Lähinnä että kuinka mittava juoma-arsenaali kannattaa ottaa mukaansa. Jos vaikka tällä kertaa jaksaisin kyytiä edes neljännelle tunnille saakka  :Nolous:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Pieni vinkki: Ajakaa helteellä vasta illalla, esim. klo 18 jälkeen, niin ei aurinko paahda enää ja pääsette vähemmällä veden ryystämisellä/ aurinkovoiteen lotraamisella. Aamuvirkuille sopii myös aamu-/ aamupäivälenkki. -- Miksi tehdä fillarointi vaikeaksi (= ajaa keski- tai iltapäivällä helteessä), kun suomalaisessa kesässä, pitkän valoisan illan ja yön(kin) aikana pääsee paljon helpommalla...

----------


## Olli Ranta

> En tiedä saadaanko Jari tuolle  39 keskarin lenkille ketään lähtijöitä, ja jos joutuu paljon vetämään, onkin ihan valmis seuraavat pari viikkoa.
> 
> Minulle käy kaikki n.100km matkat



Samoin, mutta 39 jää kyllä tekemättä. Tuun joka tapauksessa tuvalle klo 10 josko siellä olisi muitakin rauhallisemmasta lenkistä kiinnostuneita

----------


## pölhö

Hmm... "hiukka" malttamattomana jatkan monologiani, kerta tarttis kohtsilleen lyödä viikonlopun suunnitelmia lukkoon: ajetaanko tänä sunnuntaina 9:30 Lidliltä lainkaan? Siis sellaista perus Espoon lenkkiä, eikä vain siirtymää Vantaankoskelle? Vai onko nyt vain lauantailenkki tarjolla?

----------


## TuH

> Samoin, mutta 39 jää kyllä tekemättä. Tuun joka tapauksessa tuvalle klo 10 josko siellä olisi muitakin rauhallisemmasta lenkistä kiinnostuneita



Kenelläkään ideoita vaihtoehtoisesta lauantai-lenkistä? Henk. koht. olisi ajohaluja vähän pidemmälle kierrokselle kuin Tour de Helsingin puolikkaalle.

----------


## Jälkijouko

Tulossa ollaan. Minullakin ohjelmassa lyhyempi pyrähdys, voidaan Viinerin kanssa kurvata Lepsämää kohti jos aikataulu ylittyy. Tarttis olla takaisin tuvalla kahden maissa.

----------


## Viineri

Nähdään Tuvalla 10:00, katsotaan sitten minne suunnataan, riippuu siitä miten pitkää lenkkia halutaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Itsenikin ilmoitin sekä tupalenkille että Mikkelän lenkille, mutta ajan vain yhden tunnin lenkin kumpanakin päivänä.

----------


## TuH

Tuvalta ei sitten lähdetykään keskinopeusjahtiin, vaan 127 kilometrin kierrokselle Vihdin suuntaan. Lähdössä kuskeja taisi olla yhdeksän, tuvalle palattiin kolmen kuskin voimin. Hyvä oli lenkki, kiitos vain kaikille osallistuneille!

Kahvipaussi järjestyi 79 kilometrin kohdalla (mikä muuten oli sen paikan nimi?), eikä yhtään liian aikaisin, sillä taisi olla suunnilleen jokaisella vesipullot tyhjinä siinä vaiheessa. Henk. koht. taisin juoda lenkin aikana noin neljä litraa vettä, eikä tämä lauantai ollut edes viikon helteisin päivä.

Latasin reitin GPS-jäljen Garmin Connectiin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40710842 . Mailit muuttuvat metreiksi klikkaamalla oikeasta yläkulmasta "View in Metric". Vaikka tämä ei mikään sata lasissa -lenkki ollutkaan, niin Garmin tallensi meille pari suht vauhdikasta kymppiä:

*2.* 00:16:58 10,00 35,4 km/h
*11.* 00:17:00 10,00 35,3 km/h

Koko lenkin "moving speed" keskinopeudeksi saatiin 32,8 km/h, nousumetreiksi 737 m.

----------


## happo

Onko suunniteltuna minkälaista lenkkiä sunnuntaina Mikkelästä 18.7 ?

----------


## pölhö

> Onko suunniteltuna minkälaista lenkkiä sunnuntaina Mikkelästä 18.7 ?



Tai edes *minkäänlaista*? Jari K ilmeisesti tulee starttaamaan oman tunnin mittaisensa (?), mutta kukaan ei ole vielä maininnut perusspeksien mukaisesta vaihtoehdosta.

Pitänee startata itsekseen kukonlaulun aikaan nauttimaan "viileydestä", jollei huominen Mikkelä toteudukaan.

----------


## happo

Ok. Taidan suoraan siirtyä Vantaankosken majalle klo 11:00.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ok. Taidan suoraan siirtyä Vantaankosken majalle klo 11:00.



Oikea valinta. Paikalla ei ollut muita kuin minä, ja minä ajoin siis vain sen tuntisen (Lapinkylä-Veikkola-Bemböle).

----------


## happo

> Oikea valinta. Paikalla ei ollut muita kuin minä, ja minä ajoin siis vain sen tuntisen (Lapinkylä-Veikkola-Bemböle).



Hyvin vedetty! Hyppäsin Hepo-letkan kyytiin Bembölestä ja ajettiin TdH lenkkiä. Kilsoja tuli 135 km.

----------


## TeeCay2

Huomenna jotain menoa? Itse ajattelin vetästä jonkun kevyehkön ja palauttavan lenkin 60-90min. Tosin jos tunne että Joroisten puolimatkan rasitus tuntuu vielä liikaa niin lähden kotiin sohvaperunaksi.

----------


## Teppo

Tänään iltalenkille Teboililta!

----------


## Mankka

> Tänään iltalenkille Teboililta!



Joo, olihan se kokemus ensikertalaiselle. Ei ollut pitkä lenkki, mutta enpä paljoa pitempää olisi tuota vauhtia jaksanut. Onneksi lenkki kulki ihan kotioven ohi, joten päätin hypätä siinä kohtaa sivuun. Siinä kohtaa mun garminin mukaan keskari Mankin Nesteeltä eteenpäin oli rapiat päälle 32 km/h, joka alkaa olla maksimi mulle. Ja kotiovelta kotiovellekkin kekari oli päälle 31 km/h. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/41041425

Kiitos vauhdinpitäjille, jotka malttoivat hidastaakkin välillä.  ...niin mä olin se pitempi hiuksinen Bianchi kuski.

----------


## Molsk

Olin myös ensimmäistä kertaa mukana, aika raateleva kokemus ja polvikipuun reissu hyytyi lopulta ikävästi. Veikkolan jälkeen suuntasin lapinkylän kautta kotia kohti. Hyvä mieli jäi kuitenkin, mukaan taas kunhan kunto kohoaa. Olin se perän pitäjä bianchikuski  :Hymy:

----------


## Teppo

Vauhtia oli tänään lenkkispekseihin (30 km/h) nähden liikaa. Muutenkin ajettiin välillä vähän miten sattuu. Noin käy helposti, kun lenkillä ei ole ns. virallista järjestävää tahoa eikä vetäjää. Maanantailenkin alkuperäinen idea oli tasatehoisuus, eli ylämäet ajettaisiin selkeästi rauhallisemmin. Mitä olen aiemmin ollut mukana tällä lenkillä, niin noita speksejä on noudatettu aika hyvin, joten ensikertalaiset vaan rohkeasti uudestaan mukaan lenkille!

----------


## Viineri

Paikan nimi on Syökerin tupa ja sijaitsee siis Vihtijärvellä, melkein keskustassa, jos oletetaan, että keskusta on; Nummitupa ja Kappeli






> Tuvalta ei sitten lähdetykään keskinopeusjahtiin, vaan 127 kilometrin kierrokselle Vihdin suuntaan. Lähdössä kuskeja taisi olla yhdeksän, tuvalle palattiin kolmen kuskin voimin. Hyvä oli lenkki, kiitos vain kaikille osallistuneille!
> 
> Kahvipaussi järjestyi 79 kilometrin kohdalla (mikä muuten oli sen paikan nimi?), eikä yhtään liian aikaisin, sillä taisi olla suunnilleen jokaisella vesipullot tyhjinä siinä vaiheessa. Henk. koht. taisin juoda lenkin aikana noin neljä litraa vettä, eikä tämä lauantai ollut edes viikon helteisin päivä.
> 
> Latasin reitin GPS-jäljen Garmin Connectiin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40710842 . Mailit muuttuvat metreiksi klikkaamalla oikeasta yläkulmasta "View in Metric". Vaikka tämä ei mikään sata lasissa -lenkki ollutkaan, niin Garmin tallensi meille pari suht vauhdikasta kymppiä:
> 
> *2.* 00:16:58 10,00 35,4 km/h
> *11.* 00:17:00 10,00 35,3 km/h
> 
> Koko lenkin "moving speed" keskinopeudeksi saatiin 32,8 km/h, nousumetreiksi 737 m.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos yhtään lohduttaa ensikertalaisia, niin voin vahvistaa, että kauden edetessä keskarit nousevat muillakin pk-seudun (vapaan vauhdin) lenkeillä  :Vink:  Vakiojengi, joka on ajanut näitä lenkkejä huhtikuusta (ellei aiemminkin) lähtien, alkaa olla suht' koht' hyvässä "vedossa", kun kilometrejä on kertynyt... Parasta olisi siksi ensikertalaisten tulla mukaan lenkeille mahdollisimman aikaisin. Turha odottaa, että oma kunto kohoaa, kun innokkaimmin (5-6x/vko) harjoittelevat repivät kuitenkin "kaulaa" omiin treeneihin (3-4x/vko, max) kauden edetessä. - Itsellänikin alkaa näihin aikoihin olla melko lailla "orpo olo", kun olen ajanut vasta noin +2000 km, ja vierellä veivaa +4000-5000 km:n (voi olla joillain vieläkin enemmän  :No huh!: ) kuskeja...  :Nolous:  Onneksi olen - kilpailuvuosien peruja - sen verran hyvä peesaaja, että tasaisella reitillä pysyn parempikuntoisten kyydissä, ainakin jonkin matkaa  :Vink: 

_Tosiasioden tunnustaminen on positiivisen pyöräilykokemuksen edellytys_  :Leveä hymy:  Oman kunnon mukaan tulisi ajaa, ts. ei tulisi yrittää pitää liikaa vauhtia tai ajaa liian pitkää matkaa ensialkuun. Hyvän vk-treenin saa, jos ajaa parempikuntoisten kanssa vain 1/3 tai 3/5 matkasta (eikä sitten ole paluumatkalla täysin väsähtänyt). Säännöllinen harjoittelu on pyöräilyn a & o, ja oikean treeniporukan* löytäminen myös auttaa...  Samoin auttaa, jos ymmärtää, että kuntoa kertyy harjoittelemalla hieman (mutta ei liikaa...) parempikuntoisten kanssa  :Hymy: 

*_Erilaisia treeniporukoita on pk-seudulla myös ns. tiskin alla_; kyselkää näistä  vinkkejä pidempään mukana olleilta. Kaikki ajoryhmät kun eivät huutele/ ilmoittele itsestään foorumeilla... Vinkki: Jos teillä on, _btw_, auto käytössänne, niin voitte ajaa sillä kauempanakin olevan - mutta teille juuri sopivan - ryhmän lähtöpaikalle  :Vink:  Lenkit usein palaavat lähtöpisteeseen (tai ainakin samalle alueelle) joskaan eivät aina.

J.k. Vinkki vakioporukalle: _Hyvä tapa olisi_ raskaamman reittiosuuden (esim. mäkien) ajamisen jälkeen _pysähtyä_ (= mieluummin selvä pysähdys kuin vauhdin hidastaminen) _odottelemaan hitaampia_. Tätä onneksi jonkin verran harrastetaan, esim. HePon lenkeillä.  -- Kuten sanottu, moni pysyy kyllä tasaisella kyydissä vauhdikkaampaakin ajettaessa, mutta mäet erityisesti tekevät tiukkaa, jos ei ole mäkiajoa ja/tai kilometrejä muuten riittävästi... Jos halutaan aloittelijoiden & ensikertalaisten (tai muuten vain hitaamman väen) tulevan ko. lenkille uudelleenkin, voisi olla hyvä joustaa (edes jonkin verran) omista menohaluista  :Vink:  Kovaa ei ole vaikea ajaa, mutta hitaasti ajaminen... se vasta on "taiteenlaji"... Nimim. kokemusta on...  :Cool:

----------


## apuajaja

Lauantain tupalenkille osallistujia?

----------


## ittna

Löytyykö sunnuntain Mikkeleän lenkkille lähtiöitä? Voisi siirtää lähtöä tunnilla 10.30 alkavaksi, niin ei kesärytmissä toimiva kroppa saisi shokkia.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Lauantain tupalenkille osallistujia?



Joo. Meitä oli 6, joista yksi jäi Pikkalassa, jotka tuulisessa säässä kävi Virkkalan ST1:ssa kahvilla. 111km ja vauhti pyöreät 31km/h.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mahtuisiko Espooseen yxi porukkalenkki lisää...?!?  :Hymy: 

Tässä taustaa tuolta HePon lenkkien puolelta. Ehdotus kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä ja kannatettavalta!!!  

J.k. Vilkastuisi & elävöityisi tämä Espoon puolen keskustelu, kun (ilmeisesti jonkin verran keski-iältään) nuorempi porukka tulisi mukaan, ja viikollakin tulisi ko. lenkin "jälkilöylyistä" kirjoitettavaa/luettavaa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teppo

> Mahtuisiko Espooseen yxi porukkalenkki lisää...?!?  Tässä taustaa tuolta HePon lenkkien puolelta. Ehdotus kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä ja kannatettavalta!!!



No porukkalenkkejä saa tietenkin ajaa milloin ja mistä vaan, jos vaan löytyy sitä porukkaa, ja miksipä ei löytyisi. Ehdotettu tiistaisin (ilmeisesti klo 18) Bembölestä kuulostaa ihan hyvältä ottaen huomioon, että siirtymä Vantaankosken arkilenkeille on monelle turhan pitkä. Maanantaisinhan on ajeltu Kivenlahdesta sellaista 1.5-2.5 h @ 30 km/h lenkkiä. Niillä kerroilla kun olen ollut mukana, niin osallistujia on ollut 2-10 henkeä.

----------


## TuH

> Ehdotettu tiistaisin (ilmeisesti klo 18) Bembölestä kuulostaa ihan hyvältä ottaen huomioon, että siirtymä Vantaankosken arkilenkeille on monelle turhan pitkä.



Ylimääräinen lenkki Espoosta on ehdottomasti kannatettava idea. En kuitenkaan näe syytä miksi uusi porukkalenkki pitäisi järjestää päällekäin HePo-ajeluiden kanssa. Eikö pääkaupunkiseutulaisten valinnanvara paranisi nimenomaan sillä, että lenkkejä löytyisi pitkin viikkoa? Jos Espoosta ajettaisiin esimerkiksi ma-*ke*-la-su ja Vantaankoskelta ti-to-la-su, niin siinä olisi jo valinnanvaraa kerrakseen.

----------


## ElluT

Uuden Espoon porukkalenkin päiväksi suunniteltiin tiistaita lähinnä siksi, että tulossa olisi samoja ihmisiä, jotka ajavat torstaisin tammaraveissa ja joille siirtymä Vantaankoskelle on viikolla tosiaan himpun verran liian pitkä. Maanantain Espoon lenkit taas osuvat heti sunnuntain pitkän lenkin perään ja menevät ainakin vielä omalle tasolleni  liian lujaa...
27-29 vauhtia ajaville ei tässä vaiheessa kautta oikein tahdo olla sopivaa ryhmää, siitä nämä vauhtispeksit. 

Toki on aina parempi, mitä useampia lenkkivaihtoehtoja on tarjolla, joten jos porukkaa riittää, niin keskiviikkolähtökin vaan kehiin!

Ensi viikon tiistaista alkaen ainakin itse olisin lähdössä näitä ajamaan, ja seura on siis erittäin tervetullutta  :Hymy:

----------


## Hannu Koo

Ei tiistaiksi tarkoitettu espoo-lenkki voi olla mitenkään olla päällekäinen hepon ti v-kosken lenkin kanssa. Verratkaa vaan keskinopeustavoitteita ja -toteutumia. Jos lenkkipäiväksi valikoituisi keskiviikko, epäilen että siellä ei ajettaisin ollenkaan alkuperäisen ehdotuksen tehneen mainitsemilla spekseillä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei tiistaiksi tarkoitettu espoo-lenkki voi olla mitenkään olla päällekäinen hepon ti v-kosken lenkin kanssa. Verratkaa vaan keskinopeustavoitteita ja -toteutumia. Jos lenkkipäiväksi valikoituisi keskiviikko, epäilen että siellä ei ajettaisin ollenkaan alkuperäisen ehdotuksen tehneen mainitsemilla spekseillä.



Jaa? Itse en pistäisi pahakseni sitä että tarjolla olisi viikolla ti/to (itselleni) VK-lenkkien lisäksi myös hitaampi PK-lenkki.

----------


## wilier-08

> Ei tiistaiksi tarkoitettu espoo-lenkki voi olla mitenkään olla päällekäinen hepon ti v-kosken lenkin kanssa. Verratkaa vaan keskinopeustavoitteita ja -toteutumia. Jos lenkkipäiväksi valikoituisi keskiviikko, epäilen että siellä ei ajettaisin ollenkaan alkuperäisen ehdotuksen tehneen mainitsemilla spekseillä.



Olet Hannu oikeassa,tulemme mittaamaan keskinopeuksia joka kilometrille!!

----------


## Mika H.

Minua kiinnostaisi pidempi (150-200km) kalorinpolttolenkki, kun vararengasta kertyi kesälomalla vyötärön seutuun. Olisiko muita kiinnostuneita?

----------


## happo

Joku 150-170 km sopisi ihan ok

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minullekin sopii!

----------


## TuH

Nyt alkaa kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta! Voisiko jonkinlainen Fiskarsin lenkki tulla kyseeseen?

----------


## kp63

mukana, ilmeisen kuumaa luvassa eli jos Mika sul olis viriteltynä joku 1-2baarin  (ja mahd 1 syrjäisen uimarannan) lenkki niin avot..

----------


## Mika H.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../372/2009-5-21

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...cfd1095829ebec

Tässä viime vuoden helatorstain tupalenkki, jota voisi hyvinkin käyttää aihiona. Baareja ainakin Vattolassa, Läyliäisissä ja Kytäjällä. Viime vuonna olivat ajaneet myötäpäivään.

Fiskarsin suunnan lenksu taitaisi helposti venähtää 200:ksi.

----------


## rhubarb

Tjaa, minäkin voisin tulla lauantaina mukaan.

----------


## Pakkeli

> Mahtuisiko Espooseen yxi porukkalenkki lisää...?!? 
> 
> Tässä taustaa tuolta HePon lenkkien puolelta. Ehdotus kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä ja kannatettavalta!!!  
> 
> J.k. Vilkastuisi & elävöityisi tämä Espoon puolen keskustelu, kun (ilmeisesti jonkin verran keski-iältään) nuorempi porukka tulisi mukaan, ja viikollakin tulisi ko. lenkin "jälkilöylyistä" kirjoitettavaa/luettavaa...




45Nöösinä toivoisin Espoon suunnalle jotain oman suorituskyvyn puitteissa olevaa toimintaa. Eka kesä on nyt ajeltu aika yksin ja satanen menee 4 tunnissa, joten olettaisin pysyväni näin 28-29 porukoissa mukana. Toki muutenkin lenkki seuraa hieman hakusessa tässä Grani-Mankkaa akselilla...

----------


## kp63

Ei muuta kuin puuhamieheksi, niin saat just sellasen lenksun kuin haluat.

----------


## juhone

> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...cfd1095829ebec
> 
> Tässä viime vuoden helatorstain tupalenkki, jota voisi hyvinkin käyttää aihiona. Baareja ainakin Vattolassa, Läyliäisissä ja Kytäjällä. Viime vuonna olivat ajaneet myötäpäivään.



Tuo vaikuttaisi ihan mielenkiintoiselta. Onko mitään ajatusta minkälaisella vauhdilla ajeltaisiin?

----------


## kp63

Mikan rasvanpottolenkki tarkoittaa kevyttä ja tasaista tehoa johtaen porukasta ja yms 29-33 keskariin. Tupalenkillä tärkeintä ei ole vauhti vaan hyvät jutut,  ryhmäfiilis (ja kaffipaikojen kesäapulaisten bongaus) jne. Koska tehot pidetään mäissä ihan oikeasti kurissa pärjää lenkillä monen kuntoiset (vetovuoroja säätelemällä), tosin lenkit on pitkähköjä eli ei ihan aloittelijoille.

----------


## happo

Reittiaihio 160 km sopii ainakin minulle

----------


## Mika H.

Eiköhän sitten suunnisteta tuon ehdotuksen puitteissa (ainakaan muunlaisia ehdotuksia ei ole vielä tullut). Hienoa olisi jos mukaan sattuisi joku Nummela/Vihti-tuntemusta omaava homman sujuvoittamiseksi.

----------


## Cannon Dave

Yritän tulla ekaa kertaa tupalenkille mukaan, jos saan itseni sängystä ajoissa ylös. Ihan koko lenkkiä en kuitenkaan ajaisi, vaan jossain Lepsämän kohdalta ajattelin suunnata Vantaankoskelle (=lähempänä kotoa).

----------


## Heikki

Moikka Mika!

Voimme tietysti ajaa prikulleen noinkin, mutta muutaman kohdan olisin ajanut toisin:
- Palojärveltä Vihtiin menisin Ojakkalan kautta, nuo kiemurat Nummelassa vaikuttavat hiukan oudoilta. Mutta jos noin on joskus maantiepyörällä ajettu, olen valmis uusiin kokemuksiin.
- Samoin reitti Vihtijärveltä Perttulan kautta Lepsämään kulkee pitkän matkaa vilkasta ja tylsää Lopentietä. Vaihtoehtona on rauhallisempi Haimoo-Selki reitti.

Muutoksineen reitti olisi 154km. Nämä ihan vain ehdotuksena. Päätetään aamulla, miten ajetaan...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...6,0.66124&z=11

----------


## Cannon Dave

Melkein olisin Heikin muutosehdotusten kannalla. Ne vaikuttivat hyviltä. Tosin ainakin minulle molemmat reittivaihtoehdot ovat uusia kokemuksia, joten molemmat käyvät.

----------


## Mika H.

> Moikka Mika!
> 
> Voimme tietysti ajaa prikulleen noinkin, mutta muutaman kohdan olisin ajanut toisin:
> - Palojärveltä Vihtiin menisin Ojakkalan kautta, nuo kiemurat Nummelassa vaikuttavat hiukan oudoilta. Mutta jos noin on joskus maantiepyörällä ajettu, olen valmis uusiin kokemuksiin.
> - Samoin reitti Vihtijärveltä Perttulan kautta Lepsämään kulkee pitkän matkaa vilkasta ja tylsää Lopentietä. Vaihtoehtona on rauhallisempi Haimoo-Selki reitti.
> 
> Muutoksineen reitti olisi 154km. Nämä ihan vain ehdotuksena. Päätetään aamulla, miten ajetaan...
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...6,0.66124&z=11



Tulihan siitä aihiosta ihan kelpo reitti, kiitos Heikki  :Hymy: .

----------


## Mika H.

23 kuskia oli startissa ja suurin osa oli mukana käytännössä koko retken vaikka takaisin tuvalle asti meitä ajoi vain kourallinen. Reilu 5 tuntia ajoaikaa, Läyliäisissä varsinainen tauko tosin Karkkilassa täydennettiin juomapullot kp:n tarjoamalla vedellä  :Hymy:  Lidlin pihassa. 2 rengasrikkoa sattui, ensimmäinen ennen Veikkolaa ja toinen Kytäjän jälkeen.

Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä, oli mulle aivan sopivan mittainen vaikka uhosinkin alunperin haarukan ylälaidaksi 200km, tänään matkan pidentäminen olisi tarkoittanut linnoittautumista aurinkokansipaikalle loppumatkaksi  :No huh!: .

----------


## Kane

Itse kurvasin jo Klaukkalan liittymästä omille teille, ja "vältin" Lepsämän mäet. Mehut olivat tuossa vaiheessa jo loppumaisillaan, enkä nyt tarkoita juomapulloja. Siirtymien kanssa matkaa tuli 190 km joka on selkeästi pisin lenkki tänä vuonna. Peesailin lähes koko matkan.

"Puuhamiehet" ohjasivat letkaa hyvin.

----------


## juhone

Kiitokset hienosta lenkistä. Itselleni tuli matkaa 167km, joka on 40km enemmän kuin aikaisempi matkaennätys. Pääsin jopa perille tuvalle "pääjoukossa", vaikka aloin tippuilemaan lopun mäissä. Päälimäisenä reissusta taisi jäädä mieleen Röylän jenkkiautoäijä, joka kävi hieman kuumana. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TuH

> Kiitokset hienosta lenkistä. Itselleni tuli matkaa 167km, joka on 40km enemmän kuin aikaisempi matkaennätys. Pääsin jopa perille tuvalle "pääjoukossa", vaikka aloin tippuilemaan lopun mäissä. Päälimäisenä reissusta taisi jäädä mieleen Röylän jenkkiautoäijä, joka kävi hieman kuumana.



Tuo jenkkiharrastaja jätti suoraan sanottuna paskan jälkimaun muuten upeaan lenkkiin.

Tyyppihän kiihdytti Espoon automuseon jälkeisessä S-mutkassa niin aggressiiviseen ohitukseen, että oli itse vähä ajautua tieltä ulos. Seuraavaksi tämä maanteiden ritari päätti protestimielessä vetää liinat kiinni etujoukkomme edestä. Peräänajo ei ollut kovin paljosta kiinni. Kuski huuteli siinä ikkunastaan jotain ja jätti sitten meidät luopiopyöräilijät nielemään tomua.  :Irvistys:  :Sekaisin:  :Vihainen:  

Että sellaista.

Latasin lenkin gepsijäljen Garmin Connectiin. Mailimitat saa muutettua metreiksi klikkaamalla View in Metric. 154 kilometria keskinopeudella 31,1 km/h. Aika tasaista vauhtia mentiin, kierrosnopeudet hiipuivat vasta ihan viimeisillä kympeillä.

----------


## rhubarb

Pah. Heräsin liian myöhään ehtiäkseni lenkille ja kypäräkamerakin oli viritettynä. Hyvä ettei kuitenkaan huonommin käynyt.

----------


## kp63

kiitti mikalle ja heikille ja muillekin, jälleen yksi hyvä tupalenkki takana. Muistakaa kaikki, ettei jenkkiauton kuski oikeasti ollut tupailijoihin raivostunut, vaan omaan elämäänsä. Aina kun selvitään ilman haavereita, niin tehdään kallisarvoista sosiaalityötä, hemmo sai purettua paineensa ja jätti sitten ehkä vaimonsa (onkohan jenkkiautohemmoilla sellaisia) tai lapsensa rauhaan. MUTTA kaikille niille, joilla alkoi ennen kone ennen loppua hyytymään, olikohan ennakko ja lenkinaikainen nesteytys ja suolotus kunnossa ? (itellä pe 0.5l/h melkein läpi päivän ja lenkillä 1l/h eikä sekään riittänyt)

----------


## Mika H.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0...,1.451569&z=10

Eilisen lenkin jälkipeleissä puhuttiin pyöräilyyn liittyvistä (lähes) pakkomielteistä, vaikkapa keskarin on oltava 30 lenkillä kuin lenkillä tai 10k on saatava vuodessa mittariin. Tällaisen wannabe-pyöräilijän pakkomielle on, että 200km porukkalenkki on ajettava ainakin kerran kauteen, vaikka sitten loppumatka aurinkokansipaikalla. Tuota lenkkiä odotellessa oheen viime vuodelta yksi ajettu reitti kohottamaan fiiliksiä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## kp63

Lupasin eilisten ja tämänpäivän juttujen perusteella laittaa TUPA-ehdotuksen: TARUNHOHTOINEN SYKSYN SUURKLASSIKKO AJA > 200KM JA NÄE FISKARS  tapahtuu la 18.09  (25.09 varalla), laittakaapa kalenteriin.

----------


## Pakkeli

Päätin lopultakin lähteä kokeilemaan pysyykö sitä ja kuinka pitkään porukassa mukana. En kyllä havainnut ketään Mikkelän Lidlin kulmilla 9:30. Pystyykö jostakin etukäteen tarkistamaan, pitääkö nuo Fillarikalenterin merkinnät kutinsa?

----------


## Ansatsi

> MUTTA kaikille niille, joilla alkoi ennen kone ennen loppua hyytymään, olikohan ennakko ja lenkinaikainen nesteytys ja suolotus kunnossa ? (itellä pe 0.5l/h melkein läpi päivän ja lenkillä 1l/h eikä sekään riittänyt)



Nesteytys ja suolopuoli tietysti epäonnistuivat ja Rinnekodin mäessä tuli lopullinen stoppi. Jo ennen sitä oli kramppivaivaa. Huilin sitten Lahnuksen Shellillä ja sitkuttelin siitä kotiin tankkaamaan. Matkaa kertyi 182km. Yksi vaikeus tuli jo matkalla tuvalle kun pullo putosi ja hajosi - se vuoti jonkin verran ja arvokasta 'suololientä' meni hukkaan. Tämän päivän tasoitteleva rauhallinen lenkki Vantaankoskelta oli oikea valinta ja nyt on taas aika hyvä olo. :Vink:

----------


## TuH

Ihan uteliaisuudesta, minkälaisin eväin lähditte eiliselle 155 km lenkille? Jos olen kantapään kautta jotain oppinut, niin syötävää ei voi koskaan ottaa liikaa mukaan. Oma satsi oli seuraava:

2 juomapullollista vettä
4 energiapatukkaa (kolme syöty)
2 välipalakeksiä (kaksi syöty)
2 riviä glukoosipastilleja (melkein kaikki syöty)
1 energiageelipussi ("hätävara", jäi käyttämättä)

Näiden lisäksi sitten ylimääräistä tankkausta lenkin puolivälin kestikievarissa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Päätin lopultakin lähteä kokeilemaan pysyykö sitä ja kuinka pitkään porukassa mukana. En kyllä havainnut ketään Mikkelän Lidlin kulmilla 9:30. Pystyykö jostakin etukäteen tarkistamaan, pitääkö nuo Fillarikalenterin merkinnät kutinsa?



Haavena olisi että ihmiset merkkaisevat osallistumis-ilmoituksensa fillarikalenteriin, mutta se vaan jotenkin ilmeisesti tuntuu olevan mahdotonta.

----------


## kp63

> Ihan uteliaisuudesta, minkälaisin eväin lähditte eiliselle 155 km lenkille? Jos olen kantapään kautta jotain oppinut, niin syötävää ei voi koskaan ottaa liikaa mukaan. Oma satsi oli seuraava:
> 
> 2 juomapullollista vettä
> 4 energiapatukkaa (kolme syöty)
> 2 välipalakeksiä (kaksi syöty)
> 2 riviä glukoosipastilleja (melkein kaikki syöty)
> 1 energiageelipussi ("hätävara", jäi käyttämättä)
> 
> Näiden lisäksi sitten ylimääräistä tankkausta lenkin puolivälin kestikievarissa.



Tähän pakko vastata, kun oon asiasta niin moneen kertaan höpissyt:

6 metukkapaahtoleipää
2 banaania
1l superjuomaa, jossa omenamehua, urheilujuomaa, suolaa, extra määrä magneesiumia ja erittäin hyvin pilkottua  (=imeytyy helposti ja nopeasti) heraproteinia, jossa erittäin paljon välttämättömiä aminohappoja (BCAA), Juoma tosisuperina sen takia ettei viitti duunaa uudestaan.

 Mulle on toiminut seuraava annostelu: 50-60g hiilareita + 10g proteinia ja yhteensä 1 l nestettä tunnissa ja niin että  nestettä 2.5dl vartin  välein ja safkat sitten puolen tunnin välein. Jotenkin tuntuu että, kun aloin vetää noita metukkaleipiä + muuta ruokaa vaan joka puolen tunnin välein, niin koko homma alkoi toimii paremmin, eikä mulla ole yhelläkään lenkillä ollut edes krampin aihiota.  Mutta se mikä toimii mulla ei toimi muilla, muutta ton proteinin näkisin jossain muodossa pitkillä lenkeillä kuuluvan jokaisen pussukkaan.

----------


## TeeCay2

> Lupasin eilisten ja tämänpäivän juttujen perusteella laittaa TUPA-ehdotuksen: TARUNHOHTOINEN SYKSYN SUURKLASSIKKO AJA > 200KM JA NÄE FISKARS  tapahtuu la 18.09  (25.09 varalla), laittakaapa kalenteriin.



Kävin perjantaina sutimassa tuolla Inkoo-Fiskarsin-Mustio suunnalla. Hyvä ja haastava reitti, varsinkin Karjaa-Fiskars-Mustio pätkä, jota tuntuu olevan melkein pelkkää ylämäkeä.  :Hymy:  Reitti löytyy täältä http://fridaycycling.notlong.com/

----------


## Kane

> Ihan uteliaisuudesta, minkälaisin eväin lähditte eiliselle 155 km lenkille? Jos olen kantapään kautta jotain oppinut, niin syötävää ei voi koskaan ottaa liikaa mukaan. Oma satsi oli seuraava:
> 
> 2 juomapullollista vettä
> 4 energiapatukkaa (kolme syöty)
> 2 välipalakeksiä (kaksi syöty)
> 2 riviä glukoosipastilleja (melkein kaikki syöty)
> 1 energiageelipussi ("hätävara", jäi käyttämättä)
> 
> Näiden lisäksi sitten ylimääräistä tankkausta lenkin puolivälin kestikievarissa.



Itse olin vähän huonosti valmistautunut kun mukana ei ollut kuin kaksi juomapulloa. Energiapatukoita tms. olisi ollut hyvä olla mukana. Ainoastaan siis nestettä ja Läyliäisen Nesteellä voileipä  :Irvistys:

----------


## TuH

> Tähän pakko vastata, kun oon asiasta niin moneen kertaan höpissyt:
> 
> 6 metukkapaahtoleipää
> 2 banaania
> 1l superjuomaa, jossa omenamehua, urheilujuomaa, suolaa, extra määrä magneesiumia ja erittäin hyvin pilkottua (=imeytyy helposti ja nopeasti) heraproteinia, jossa erittäin paljon välttämättömiä aminohappoja (BCAA), Juoma tosisuperina sen takia ettei viitti duunaa uudestaan.
> 
> Mulle on toiminut seuraava annostelu: 50-60g hiilareita + 10g proteinia ja yhteensä 1 l nestettä tunnissa ja niin että nestettä 2.5dl vartin välein ja safkat sitten puolen tunnin välein. Jotenkin tuntuu että, kun aloin vetää noita metukkaleipiä + muuta ruokaa vaan joka puolen tunnin välein, niin koko homma alkoi toimii paremmin, eikä mulla ole yhelläkään lenkillä ollut edes krampin aihiota. Mutta se mikä toimii mulla ei toimi muilla, muutta ton proteinin näkisin jossain muodossa pitkillä lenkeillä kuuluvan jokaisen pussukkaan.



Noita voi kutsua jo pro-luokan eväiksi! :-) Miten olet pakannut leivät selkätaskuihin? Rullalle ja pussiin?

Oma annostelu menee suunnilleen niin, että glukoosipastillejä varttitunnin välein ja kiinteää ravintoa 30-60 min välein. Raskaan suorituksen aikana tunti on vähän liian pitkä tauko energiapatukoissa, joten vähän pitäisi petrata tuossa syömistiheydessä vielä. Suolapuoli on mietityttänyt. Vaikka patukoiden (Dexal, Maxim) tuoteselosteet väittävät, että suolaa on, niin onkohan sitä "tarpeeksi"? 

Veden korvaamiseen jollain sporttisemmalla drinksulla en viitsi lähteä, kun hampaat eivät oikein tykkää.





> Itse olin vähän huonosti valmistautunut kun mukana ei ollut kuin kaksi juomapulloa. Energiapatukoita tms. olisi ollut hyvä olla mukana.



Joo, ehdottomasti. Muuttuu ajaminen huomattavasti vähemmän tuskaiseksi.

----------


## kp63

mahdollisimman epätervellinen (=nopeasti sulava) vehnäpaahtoleipä puoliksi, meetwurstit väliin ja tiukka folio ympärille.  Ja mullahan on salaisena protason lisävarusteena vaakaputken päällä olisko se ny TOPPEAK:n tuulitunnelissa testattu virallinen metukkaleipäbagi

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mikä/mitä tämä "metukkaleipä"...  :Sekaisin:  ... oikein on?!?

j.k. Onx "eno" pudonnut jo ihan veneestä...? Eilen juomapulloissa oli tosin Herbalife H3O Pro:ta (_ei mainos_)... ihan ok... Meriajossa käytin Marlin Juissi (Green)Energy "energiajuomaa" (_ei myöskään mainos_), josta kylläkin tuli kivan "kevyt" olo... siis loppumatkan ajaksi, mutta mitään "puhdin" lisäystä en muuten huomannut...  :Sarkastinen:   :Nolous: 

j.j.k. _Old Skool_: Ripaus suolaa veteen, joka on maustettu sitruunamehulla ja hunajalla - siinä perinteinen urheilujuoma rusinoiden, banaanien ja taatelien kyytipojaksi... (= MAINOS  :Hymy: )

-----
Edit: metukka= meetwurstia = heppamakkaraa...?!?

----------


## kp63

jep, muttei tietenkään hepomakkaraa HEPOn lenkeillä, siellä tietenkin kroisantteja stokkan herkusta ostetun brien kera. Me espoolaiset maalaisserkut tupalenkeillä ahmitaan sitten ties mitä. Mä oon kyllä vakavasti samaa mieltä, että nykyaikaiset kisajuomat voidaan korvata omilla, se vaan vaatii vähän vaivaa ja ehkä jotain perustietoa ravinnosta.

----------


## Mika H.

lienee kuitenkin riittävä lajikohtainen harjoitusmäärä  :Leveä hymy: . Omat reidet ilmoittelivat lauantain lenkillä kramppioireista sadan kilsan jälkeen ja samaan aikaan ihmettelin ääneen leposykkeen korkeutta renkaanpaikkaustauolla - joku kuski osuvasti sanoikin tuohon, että ainoa lääke siihen on treenin lisääminen.

Suoritusta edeltävän ja suorituksen aikaisen tankkauksen huolellisuus etenkin hellesäällä on toki äärimmäisen tärkeää. Jos se ei ole kunnossa tai neste ei imeydy suorituksen aikana niin kovallekin karpaasille tulee noutaja jossain vaiheessa, niin kuin kävi ulkoministerillemme tänä vuonna Tukholman maratonilla, kun hän joutui keskeyttämään puolimatkan paikkeilla. Hän veti myöhemmin kesällä puolikkaan triathlonin 5 ja puolen tunnin pintaan, joten kuntotekijöistä ei ollut hänen kohdallaan kyse  :Cool: .

The more I practice, the luckier I get  :Vink: .

----------


## Hannu Koo

Minulla meni satulassa kaksi banaania ja kaksi välipalakeksiä. Taukopaikalla ruisleipä, erinomainen mustikkapiirakka ja pullo sokerifantaa. Juomia yhteensä  n. 4,5 litraa laihaa urheilujuomaa. Lenkkiaamuna söin lautasellisen kaurapuuro-myslimixiä niin paljon kunnes alkoi ällöttää. Lenkkiä edeltävänä iltana meni kattilallinen kaivosmiehen pastaa (pekoni-muna-juusto-spagetti).

Määrä oli helleoloihin aivan liian vähäinen, joten olin aika tyhjä Lakiston seutuvilla. Minulle tuo oli kesän raskain lenkki eli ei mitään rasvanpolttoa tai kai sitäkin siinä muun ohessa paloi..

----------


## Mika H.

> Lupasin eilisten ja tämänpäivän juttujen perusteella laittaa TUPA-ehdotuksen: TARUNHOHTOINEN SYKSYN SUURKLASSIKKO AJA > 200KM JA NÄE FISKARS tapahtuu la 18.09 (25.09 varalla), laittakaapa kalenteriin.



Kp:n aiempaa pidempiin lenkkeihin liittyvää kommenttia nostaisin tässä kohtaa, eli ei ihan aloittelijoille ja ryhmäajokokemusta olisi myös syytä olla kerättynä.

----------


## ElluT

Mainostetaan tänne vielä jo viime viikolla keskustelua herättänyttä tiistain lenkkiä Bembölestä. 

Huomenna klo 18 tuvalta on starttaamassa ainakin 3 kuskia Kirkkonummen  suuntaan n. 27-29 vauhtia, jos ei suurempia ukkosmyräköitä tai vastaavia  ole tiedossa. Yritetään pitää vauhti alle kolmessakympissä - itselleni se ei ainakaan tule tuottamaan ongelmia  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo

Paikalle tullaan, jos ei tule ylitsepääsemätöntä estettä.

----------


## Antero

*Mainos*: Näitä maanantai lenkkejä siis vielä ajellaan. Tänään(kin) 5 kuskin voimin Porkkalanniemeen munkkikahville ja takas Teboilille.

----------


## Antero

> Oma annostelu menee suunnilleen niin, että glukoosipastillejä varttitunnin välein ja kiinteää ravintoa 30-60 min välein.



Eikös nuo glukoosipastillit ole kaikista nopeinta energiaa mitä suun kautta voi ottaa? Meikäläisen logiikalla noista saa hyvät energiat loppukiriin, mutta pitkäkestoiselle lenkillä taitaa olla parempi nauttia vain pidempiketjuisia  (hitaasti energiaansa luovuttavia) hiilihydraatteja.

Pk-lenkeille tulee juomat tehtyä maltodekstriinijauheesta (=pitkäketjuinen) ja dekstroosi (=lyhytketjuinen). Tässä teoriani on, että mitä hitaampaa mennään sitä maltopainotteisempaa (=hitaammin energiaansa luovuttavaa) juomat on ja mitä sipimpi on ja mitä vähemmän reissua jäljellä, niin sitä dekstropainotteisempaa, jotta löytää takaisin kotiin. Suolaa ja muita mineraaleja omien mieltymysten mukaan sekaan, mutta energiat pitäisi noilla olla turvattu.

Asia mitä olen ihmetellyt, että onkohan joku syy miksi pitkäkestoiseen harjoitteluun tarkoitetuissa juomissa ei ole proteiineja mukana?. (Maito)Proteiinit taitaa tosin olla herkkiä pilaantumaan tuntikausia pullossa ollessaan. Vai onkohan siihen joku fysiologinen syy.

----------


## Pakkeli

> *Mainos*: Näitä maanantai lenkkejä siis vielä ajellaan. Tänään(kin) 5 kuskin voimin Porkkalanniemeen munkkikahville ja takas Teboilille.



Kiitokset vetäjälle, elämäni toinen ajo ryhmässä, älyttömän kivaa ja vauhtia oli ihan eri tavalla kuin yksin ajaessa...

----------


## kp63

Asia mitä olen ihmetellyt, että onkohan joku syy miksi pitkäkestoiseen harjoitteluun tarkoitetuissa juomissa ei ole proteiineja mukana?. (Maito)Proteiinit taitaa tosin olla herkkiä pilaantumaan tuntikausia pullossa ollessaan. Vai onkohan siihen joku fysiologinen syy.[/QUOTE]

Aika uusi viritys, mutta löytyy niitäkin, esim HIGH5. En oo huomannut omien viritysten vielä max 8h "käyvän", tosin johtusko mun levottomat jutut juuri jostain kemiallisesta reaktiosta..varoitus teen ens tupalenkille tuplaväkevän satsin ja katotaan sitten  :No huh!: . Kun qooglaat esim protein / endurance / sportdrinks jne huomaat että asiaa on tutkittu ja kuten yleensäkin tulokset ristiriitaisia...Mutta varmaan kovin yksilöllistä toi tarve ja toiminta. Mutta jos joku kokeilee, niin ei missään nimessä maitoproteinia (milk, casein), joka on hitain imeytymään (= ns voimailijoiden yöproteini) vaan imeytymisen helpottamiseksi ja nopeuttamiseksi käsiteltyä heraproteinia (whey). Hiilareista samaa mieltä ja jos teen ite, niin juuri maltosta + pikkasen dekstroosia lisäksi.

----------


## pirtti

Tänään siis kevytvauhtinen tuvalta klo 18, kuten tuolla yllä jo mainostettiin. Askartelin alustavan ja karkean reittiehdotuksen fillarikalenterin puolelle.

----------


## Iletys

> *Mainos*: Näitä maanantai lenkkejä siis vielä ajellaan. Tänään(kin) 5 kuskin voimin Porkkalanniemeen munkkikahville ja takas Teboilille.



Joo kiitokset myöskin vetäjälle (joka ei tunnustautunut vetäjäksi). Ensi maanantaina pullakahvit jossain muualla. Minun firmakortilla.

----------


## Ansatsi

> Ihan uteliaisuudesta, minkälaisin eväin lähditte eiliselle 155 km lenkille? Jos olen kantapään kautta jotain oppinut, niin syötävää ei voi koskaan ottaa liikaa mukaan. Oma satsi oli seuraava:
> 
> 2 juomapullollista vettä
> 4 energiapatukkaa (kolme syöty)
> 2 välipalakeksiä (kaksi syöty)
> 2 riviä glukoosipastilleja (melkein kaikki syöty)
> 1 energiageelipussi ("hätävara", jäi käyttämättä)
> 
> Näiden lisäksi sitten ylimääräistä tankkausta lenkin puolivälin kestikievarissa.



2 pulloa vettä ja 1,5 pulloa urheilujuomaa
1 geeli
1 energiapatukka (mutta vasta sippauksen jälkeen n. 160 km kohdalla)

+ taukopaikan juominen ja syöminen.

... eli ihan liian vähän oli evästä. Syynä oli ainakin osittain se että tarkoitus oli jättäytyä omalle lenkille aikaisemmin, mutta tuli lähdettyä sitten mukaan. Toinen on se että syöminenkin pitäisi aloittaa ajoissa kun vielä kulkee eikä ole ollenkaan sellainen tunnekaan että tekis mieli syödä.

----------


## pirtti

Tänään ajettiin siis suunniteltu reitti, tuvalta-tuvalle 46km. Nopeus myös suunnitelman mukainen 28km/h joskin alun ja lopun hitaat pätkät vievät tuota alas, "todellinen" matkanopeus oli sen noin 30km/h, jota ajettiin pois lukien eka vika vitonen. 

Starttasi 13 kuskia, takaisin tuvalle pääsi 3 kun osa porukka oikoi kotimatkoille ja osalla ei riittänyt näin lyhyt lenkki vaan päättivät hakea lisää matkaa. 

Kiitoksia osallistuneille! Osanottajien runsaus yllätti ainakin minut. Näitä ajettanee jatkossakin, eli noin tämän päiväisellä nopeudella ja matkat varmaan tuossa 45-60km haarukassa.

----------


## juhone

Kiitokset myös puolestani eilisen lenkin osallistujille. Toivottavasti vauhti oli sopiva. Väkeä tosiaan kertyi mukavasti lyhyestä varoitusajasta huolimatta.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Huomisesta näyttää tulevan hieno ajopäivä. Sellainen noin 150km PK-lenkki kiinnostaisi. Onko reittiehdotuksia tai toivomuksia?

----------


## Heikki

> Huomisesta näyttää tulevan hieno ajopäivä. Sellainen noin 150km PK-lenkki kiinnostaisi. Onko reittiehdotuksia tai toivomuksia?



Yksi vaihtoehto on Inkoo-Lohja-Lemsämä kierros, vai onko se jo liian usein kierretty? Taitaa meikä olla jo hieman urautunut näihin vakiolenkkeihin. Ehdottakaa nyt ihmeessä jotain tuoreempaa!

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.582031&z=10

Toinen juttu olisi, että missä vaiheessa otamme käyttöön viime loppukesän käytännön ja siirrämme Tupalenkkien lähtöajan aikaisemmaksi? Lenkkien pidetessä hieman aikaisempi (esim klo 9:00) lähtöaika olisi perusteltua.

----------


## VPR

Mukana ollaan!

----------


## Jan Kruse

Miten olisi Heikin ehdottama alku ja sitten Lohjan jälkeen Myllykylä, Saukkolassa kahvitauko ja Siuntion ja Evitskogin kautta takaisin. Tällainen ajettiin 10.10.2009. Konsta taisi laittaa reitin nettiin mutta en osannut siirtää sitä tähän. Pituudeltaan n. 150. Jos tähän päädytään toivon kartanlukuapua, koska olen ennenkin eksyttänyt porukkaa.

----------


## StePe

> Toinen juttu olisi, että missä vaiheessa otamme käyttöön viime loppukesän käytännön ja siirrämme Tupalenkkien lähtöajan aikaisemmaksi? Lenkkien pidetessä hieman aikaisempi (esim klo 9:00) lähtöaika olisi perusteltua.



Pimeän tulo ei vielä moneen viikkoon vaadi alle 10 h lenkkien aikaisempaa lähtöaikaa. Auringon laskuaikojen perusteella vielä syyskuun lopussa valoa riittäisi yli klo 19.

Huomiseksi olen ideoinut omaa lenkkiä, jolle pitäisi kehitellä muutama kilometri aikaisemmin ajamatta jäänyttä tietä (en yritäkään ehdotella reittiä porukkalenkille, kun tarkoitus olisi kuitenkin ajaa reilusti yli 200 km).

----------


## Hannu Koo

Jos ei aina halua ajaa samoja reittejä, niin Lappersissa Lappersintieltä voi ajaa suht. uutta asfalttia Backsintietä Lohjan Gunnarlaan/Metsolaan. Tuo oli ennen hiekkatietä eli on voinut jäädä huomaamatta. Vaihtoehtoisena kulkuna Inkooseen on tehdä mutka Porkkalaan eli Heikkilä - Gunnarsby - Piispankylä ja siitä Eestinkylän kautta takaisin reitille. 

Mietin näitä siksi, kun huomenna pitäisi ehtiä aikaisemmin kotiin ruokkimaan lapsia ja isosta ympyrälenkistä on vaikea oikoa lyhyempää. Lohjan suunnalta ajattelin kääntyä. No, saa nähdä, ajanko oman lenkin. 

Ääni varhaisemman lähdön puolesta muutenkin.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Voimmehan poiketa Porkkalassa mutta lähtöajankohdan muuttaminen näin lennossa voi olla vaikeampaa.

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Voimmehan poiketa Porkkalassa mutta lähtöajankohdan muuttaminen näin lennossa voi olla vaikeampaa.



Juu, nyt klo 10 tietenkin. Tarkoitan että olisi valmiuksia (pakon sanelemana) lähteä varhaisemmillekin lenkeille noin yleensä. Kotiväki tykkää, kun tulee aiemmin takaisin.

----------


## TuH

> Pimeän tulo ei vielä moneen viikkoon vaadi alle 10 h lenkkien aikaisempaa lähtöaikaa. Auringon laskuaikojen perusteella vielä syyskuun lopussa valoa riittäisi yli klo 19.



Ei mitään lenkin aikaistamista vielä elokuussa. Normilauantaina olisin kymmeneltä vielä nukkumassa, joten jollekin ysin lenkille tuskin tulisi edes lähdettyä.

----------


## Heikki

Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt ehdotetut muutokset oikein, reitin pituus kasvaisi > 170km. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...8&ie=UTF8&z=12

Ovatko nuo lisäykset kuinka houkuttelevia, on kokonaan toinen juttu, esim 51-tien ylitys Tolsassa ei tule olemaan joustavaa ja kahvipaussi siirtyy myöhemmäksi. Kaavailin paussia Lohjan asemalle, Inkoossa Tähteläntien ja 51-tien risteyksen huoltoaseman hinnat ei houkuttele.

Juuri aikaisempaa kotiintuloa minäkin haen tällä lähtöajan aikaistamisella.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Totta, 51-tie on kyllä hankala ylittää ryhmänä. Mun ehdotukset vain vaihtoehtoisia pätkiä eli km-lukemaa en ehdota ollenkaan kasvatettavan varsinkin jos/kun ajan vain osa matkaa.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Unohdetaan sitten se Porkkala jotta ehditään ajoissa kahville Lohjan asemalle.

----------


## Heikki

Foreca se uhkailee sateella lähes koko lauantaiksi. Norskit taas ei tiedä tuosta mitään. Kattoo ny aamulla, joutuuko perumaan...

----------


## kp63

saattaapi sataa, mutta hei äijät lämpötila hipoo 25 eli ihan sama vaikka sataa eli tuvalla tavataan.ps Jan, mä voin niinku vähän vanhempana tukea sua karttahommmissa...

----------


## Heikki

Jätän väliin.

----------


## kp63

4 tosimiestä vähät välitti sateesta ja salamoista ja suoritti annetun tehtävän 3 rengasrikosta (tyyppisadekelijuttuja) huolimatta. Yllä googlattu reitti kaikin puolin ok ja varsinkin inkoo-virkkala, mainittu uusi asfalttitieosuus ja lohjalta lännen puolelta  koukkaus hanko-hyvinkää tielle erityisen naatittavia. Sadetta saatiin vain noin tunnin ajan inkoon ja lohjan välillä, muutoin kärsittiin poutasäästä. Hyvä lenkki ja porukka eli kiitti kaikille

----------


## VPR

Toteutunut reitti: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,2.113495&z=10

178 kilsaa kotoa kotiin ja keskari 30,5. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## Mika H.

Juu, hieno lenkki, kiitos vaan porukalle. Fillari pesty, sisäkumeja myöten  :Hymy:  Oli kiva reitti, kun en ole juurikaan tällä suunnalla ajellut niin oli paljon uusia pätkiä itselle. Ja vain yksi maantiepyöräiljiä tuli vastaan koko aikana, missähän ne kaikki oli  :Vink: ?

----------


## Mika H.

Saatan olla turhan aikaisin kyselemässä, mutta olisikohan ketään muuta kiinnostunut "normitupalenkistä" ensi viikon lauantaina? Kun en aio osallistua TdH:lle niin en viitsi sitä reittiä lähteä ajamaan.

Vaikkapa tuollainen 150km lenksu, vastapäivään kiertäen, kahvitauko Vattolassa. Jos muitakin kiinnostaa, niin tämän porukan alkumatka Lepsämään tietysti niin, ettei pre-TdH- junan ajo häiriinny.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Bemb%C3%B6le&daddr=Leps%  C3%A4m%C3%A4+to:Haimoonraitti+to:M%C3%B6lkintie+to  :Haavisto,+Karkkila+to:60.622524,24.287682+to:Vatt  olantie+to:Vattolantie+to:Ikkala,+Nummi-Pusula+to:Reitti+1215%2FTervalammentie+to:Bemb%C3%  B6le&geocode=Fd_tlgMdQoN4ASnTBVDO7vONRjEBcxk8UrUAJ  g%3BFSZ3mQMdyAp4ASlP9DepKOWNRjEFZvfOGq8utQ%3BFbBwm  gMdpgp2AQ%3BFeDRmgMd2mh1AQ%3BFd96mwMdyXxzAQ%3B%3BF  QW0mwMdUSRxAQ%3BFUi0mwMdfiNxAQ%3BFSb_mgMdGQ5wAQ%3B  FfLumAMd0L50AQ%3BFd_tlgMdQoN4ASnTBVDO7vONRjEBcxk8U  rUAJg&hl=fi&mra=dme&mrcr=2,3&mrsp=5&sz=12&via=2,3,  7,9&dirflg=h&sll=60.600622,24.324074&sspn=0.082245  ,0.307961&ie=UTF8&ll=60.450446,24.285278&spn=0.661  028,2.463684&z=9

----------


## pirtti

Tiistaina olisi tarkoitus ajaa taas saman tyylistä kuin viime viikollakin, eli kevyehkö vauhti ja kohtuullinen matka klo 18 tuvalta: 
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../718/2010-8-17

Katsotaan josko keksitään joku reitti etukäteen, jos ei niin sitten arvotaan tuvalla ennen lähtöä.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Onkos tänään Teboilille menijöitä ja mahdollista reittisuunnitelmaa?

----------


## Ari_T

> Onkos tänään Teboilille menijöitä ja mahdollista reittisuunnitelmaa?



Ajattelin kyllä lähteä, jos ei mitään yllättävää estettä tule.

----------


## TommiL

> Onkos tänään Teboilille menijöitä ja mahdollista reittisuunnitelmaa?



Tulossa mukaan.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Onkos tänään Teboilille menijöitä ja mahdollista reittisuunnitelmaa?



Tulossa on Mankista

----------


## Iletys

Ja myöskin paikalla Teboililta.

----------


## Antero

Tänään olikin suuresti (about 12) porukkaa. Meikäläinen kävi vääryydellä rekrytöimässä seuraa lyhyemmälle ja nopeammalle lenkille ja muutaman kuskin kanssa ajettiinkin Kurkin kautta Masalaan 5-20 min vedoilla.

Lähinnä tämä nyt tarkennuksena (koska alunperin tuon lenkin Fillarikalenteriin olen laittanut), että Teboilin lenkki on siis oikeasti rauhallinen ja ylämäet rauhallisesti ajaen -lenkki. Ja jos siis sellaista kaipaa, niin sinne vain.

----------


## pirtti

Jos huomenna on joku lähdössä niin ajattelin ehdottaa Klaukkalan suuntaa tällä kertaa.  Reittiehdotus: 
http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.721664&z=11

tuota voi helposti vähän pidentää, jos on menohaluja (ja suunnistustaitoisia, tuon ehdotetun osaisin kai minäkin ajaa).

----------


## Pakkeli

Hyvältä näyttää, mutta jos enemmän porukkaa, niin toi Röylästä lännen puolelle on kyllä tosi huonossa hapessa. Idän puolelta tylsää peltoaukeaa, mutta kuitenkin kivempi ajella. Aamulla työpaikan ergotestiin ja illalla sitten tänne kokeilemaan...

----------


## Iletys

> Tänään olikin suuresti (about 12) porukkaa. Meikäläinen kävi vääryydellä rekrytöimässä seuraa lyhyemmälle ja nopeammalle lenkille ja muutaman kuskin kanssa ajettiinkin Kurkin kautta Masalaan 5-20 min vedoilla.
> 
> Lähinnä tämä nyt tarkennuksena (koska alunperin tuon lenkin Fillarikalenteriin olen laittanut), että Teboilin lenkki on siis oikeasti rauhallinen ja ylämäet rauhallisesti ajaen -lenkki. Ja jos siis sellaista kaipaa, niin sinne vain.



No huh joo. mikä mahtoi olla keskari mankista johonkin esim. masalaan? Varmaa jotain 37km/h paikkeilla. Syke keskari jotain 160.  :Hymy:

----------


## TeeCay2

Kattelin että Mankista oli 3x5km keskarit 37 päällä, ihan ok vauhti. Omalla kohdalla Veikkolassa jättäydyin letkasta ja rullailin kotiin 30 vauhdeilla ja pitkällä loppuverralla. Iltapäivällä kävin kiusaamassa itseäni CC:llä 90min hiekkateillä ja mäkivedoissa. Nopea fillarin vaihtokotona ja Tebarille. CC + tuo kevyt tempo-osuus ja rullailu kotiin täytti päivän tavoitteet; 100km ja aavistuksen reilu 3 tuntia hyvää reeniä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

Nesteeltä pääjoukon suunnatessa "rennolle" 35 keskarin lenkille, teimme kolmella hengellä irtioton ajatuksella 30 keskarin vauhdilla. Kundit hoiti vetopuuhat ansiokkaasti ja allekirjoittanut roikkui mukana, joskus peesissä, joskus tilannetta tarkkailen vähän matkan päästä. Keskisyke reilun kahden ja puolen tunnin pyöräilystä oli 151 ja matkaa taittui 65 kilometriä siirtymisineen. Hyvin huomasin että yleensä poljen 1-1,5 tunnin lenkkejä. Vetäjille kiitos opastuksesta yhteislenkkien maailmaan ja vauhdinpidosta. Avautui ihan uusia maisemia ja tienpätkiä, mitä täytyy yksinkin lähteä koluamaan ja kyllä mä yhteislenkeillekin uskalla jatkossa.

----------


## Iletys

Hieno homma, että rauhallinen lenkki ilmeisesti toteutui myös! Ensi maanantaina jos olisi oikeesti joku 30km/h lenkki. Vaikka sitten loppukirillä jos haluaa hurjastella.

----------


## miq

> Jos huomenna on joku lähdössä niin ajattelin ehdottaa Klaukkalan suuntaa tällä kertaa. Reittiehdotus: 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.721664&z=11
> 
> tuota voi helposti vähän pidentää, jos on menohaluja (ja suunnistustaitoisia, tuon ehdotetun osaisin kai minäkin ajaa).



Onko eilisestä lenkistä toteutunut reitti, kilometrit ja keskari tallessa eli millaista vauhtia piditte? Itseä houkuttelisi nöösinä tämä "hitaampi" ryhmä, mutta taitaa mun kunnolle ja maasturille olla siinä rajoilla tuo aiemmille lenkeille suunniteltu 28-30 keskari. Toisaalta eiköhän sitä 1½ h pysty vetään hampaat irvessä...

----------


## pirtti

> Onko eilisestä lenkistä toteutunut reitti, kilometrit ja keskari tallessa eli millaista vauhtia piditte? Itseä houkuttelisi nöösinä tämä "hitaampi" ryhmä, mutta taitaa mun kunnolle ja maasturille olla siinä rajoilla tuo aiemmille lenkeille suunniteltu 28-30 keskari. Toisaalta eiköhän sitä 1½ h pysty vetään hampaat irvessä...



Moi, en ollut eilisellä mukana eli en osaa siitä sanoa. 

Viime viikon tiistailenkistä kirjoittelin tähän ketjuun jo aiemmin, siitä mulla on matka ja nopeusdata aika tarkasti. Eli vaikka keskari asettuisi alle 30, niin käytännössä maantielenkillä mennään pitkiä pätkiä lujempaakin, missä tie vaan sallii. 

Itse en maasturilla (omalla täpärillä ja leveillä renkailla ainakaan) lähtisi, tämä ihan jo mukavuussyistä, mutta ehkä myös omasta kunnosta johtuen  :Leveä hymy:  

Vaikka ketään ei ole tarkoitus pudottaa matkalle, niin tämä on kuitenkin ensijaisesti maantietouhua, eli suositeltavampi kalusto on: maantiepyörä, cc tai vähintään joku fittnes / hybridi pyörä vähän rullaavammalla renkaalla. Jos tietää rajansa niin tervetuloa mukaan maasturilla - mutta enemmän siinä töitä joutuu tekemään kuin muut vieressä. 

Jos ei ole maantieporukasta kokemusta, niin suosittelisin maasturilla  kokeilemaan ensin vaikka HePon sunnuntain 25km/h porukkaa  Vantaankoskelta tai HePon Tammaravien 24km/h porukkaa torstaina Bembölestä.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Onko eilisestä lenkistä toteutunut reitti, kilometrit ja keskari tallessa eli millaista vauhtia piditte? Itseä houkuttelisi nöösinä tämä "hitaampi" ryhmä, mutta taitaa mun kunnolle ja maasturille olla siinä rajoilla tuo aiemmille lenkeille suunniteltu 28-30 keskari. Toisaalta eiköhän sitä 1½ h pysty vetään hampaat irvessä...



Mulle tuli matkaa noin 65 ja keskari Mankin nesteeltä Masalaan pyöri noin 35-37 välillä. Meitä oli neljä jäljellä Masalan kohdalla. Antero olisi voinut tiputtaa loputkin kyydistä, mutta herrasmiehenä hän odotti  :Hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...3,0.44014&z=11

Ohessa mielestäni reitti, mitä hitaampi ryhmä polki eilen. Suunnon kirjaamat vauhdit näyttivät olleen 28-30 ensiksi ja sitten allekirjoittaneen hyytyessä vauhti tippui 25-26 tasolle. Lopputuloksena oli vuoden toiseksi pisin pyöräreissu.

----------


## pirtti

Tänään oikaistiin hieman suunnitellusta, että vältettiin Klaukkalan keskusta ja osa Lahnuksentiestä, jossa on yleensä paljon liikennettä. 

Matkaa lyhyehkö 44km, mutta tulihan tuosta siirtymineen ihan ok arki-iltaan, itselle ainakin riitti tänään  :Hymy:  Keskari 31,2km/h minun Polarini mukaan. 

Mukava lenkki - kiitokset taas osallistujille, joita oli tänään seitsemän.

----------


## Pakkeli

Minulle oli jostakin jäänyt sellainen käsitys, että tämä Espoon tiistai ajellaan jollakin 28-29 keskarilla, joten täytyy myöntää, että Velskolan mäkien jälkeen meinasi usko, toivo ja rakkaus lajia kohtaan himmetä. Mutta kyllähän se sitten tasaisella sujui. Mukavaahan se on huomata, että perässä pysyy noissakin vauhdeissa.

----------


## pirtti

> Minulle oli jostakin jäänyt sellainen käsitys, että tämä Espoon tiistai ajellaan jollakin 28-29 keskarilla, joten täytyy myöntää, että Velskolan mäkien jälkeen meinasi usko, toivo ja rakkaus lajia kohtaan himmetä. Mutta kyllähän se sitten tasaisella sujui. Mukavaahan se on huomata, että perässä pysyy noissakin vauhdeissa.



Olet oikeassa, 30- on ilmoitettu ja luvattu vauhti. Tarkoitus on nimenomaan hitaampi vaihtoehto arki-iltaan. 

Minä lupaan ainakin hiljempaa vauhtia ajaa jos joku haluaa, vaikka nyt nimenomaan oma aloitus taisi olla vähän raju. Alun jälkeen kuitenkin tuntui, että kaikki kuitenkin matkassa pysyivät  eikä ollut tarvetta jarrutella lisää  :Vink:  

Mutta pahoittelut jos mentiin liian lujaa. Ei tarvitse ujostella, huudellaan vaan jatkossa, että hiljempaa niin kyllä odotellaan ja pudotetaan vauhdit tuonne 28 kieppeille niin haluttaessa.

----------


## Pakkeli

Ei varmastikaan ole syytä kenenkään mitään pahoitella.

Tuo on ristiriitainen juttu, koska toisaalta on mukavaa päästä mittaamaan omaa kuntoa oikein tosissaan eikä ainkaan minulle ole mikään ongelma hypätä pois junasta, jos kyyti on liian kovaa. Toisaalta olisi mukavaa, jos Espoossa olisi yksi lenkki, jolla keskari olisi se 30-.

Pääasia että ajetaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Nollasin mittarini tuvalla ennen lähtöä ja se näytti 30.5 keskaria melkein koko matkan aikana joten vauhti oli lähellä sovittua. Tyynellä kelillä rullataan hieman paremmin ja vauhti nousee senkin takia ilman lisäkuormaa.

----------


## happo

> Saatan olla turhan aikaisin kyselemässä, mutta olisikohan ketään muuta kiinnostunut "normitupalenkistä" ensi viikon lauantaina? Kun en aio osallistua TdH:lle niin en viitsi sitä reittiä lähteä ajamaan.
> 
> Vaikkapa tuollainen 150km lenksu, vastapäivään kiertäen, kahvitauko Vattolassa. Jos muitakin kiinnostaa, niin tämän porukan alkumatka Lepsämään tietysti niin, ettei pre-TdH- junan ajo häiriinny.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Bemb%C3%B6le&daddr=Leps%  C3%A4m%C3%A4+to:Haimoonraitti+to:M%C3%B6lkintie+to  :Haavisto,+Karkkila+to:60.622524,24.287682+to:Vatt  olantie+to:Vattolantie+to:Ikkala,+Nummi-Pusula+to:Reitti+1215%2FTervalammentie+to:Bemb%C3%  B6le&geocode=Fd_tlgMdQoN4ASnTBVDO7vONRjEBcxk8UrUAJ  g%3BFSZ3mQMdyAp4ASlP9DepKOWNRjEFZvfOGq8utQ%3BFbBwm  gMdpgp2AQ%3BFeDRmgMd2mh1AQ%3BFd96mwMdyXxzAQ%3B%3BF  QW0mwMdUSRxAQ%3BFUi0mwMdfiNxAQ%3BFSb_mgMdGQ5wAQ%3B  FfLumAMd0L50AQ%3BFd_tlgMdQoN4ASnTBVDO7vONRjEBcxk8U  rUAJg&hl=fi&mra=dme&mrcr=2,3&mrsp=5&sz=12&via=2,3,  7,9&dirflg=h&sll=60.600622,24.324074&sspn=0.082245  ,0.307961&ie=UTF8&ll=60.450446,24.285278&spn=0.661  028,2.463684&z=9



 
Huomisen lenkki sopii jos vain ilmoja on.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna siis tupalenkin lähtö toimii samalla Pre TdH -lenkin toisena lähtönä. Tuvalta varmaan lähtee myös toinen ryhmä ajamaan normaalimman tupalenkin (esim. edellä olevan ehdotuksen mukaan).

Pre TdH ajetaan 4h-nopeusryhmän mukaista vauhtia, eli Bemböle-Kuninkaanmäki noin 37 km/h keskinopeudella.

Lenkillä käytetään tasaista voimanjakoa, eli ylämäet mennään maltillisesti, ja tavoitteena on pitää porukka yhtenäisenä. Edessä ajaa telaketjuvedolla vetoryhmä, ja tätä ryhmää seuraavat muut ajajat. Eli halukkaat tekevät vetotöitä voimiensa mukaan, ja pakko ei ole tehdä vetotöitä lainkaan. Telaketjun ja peesaajien väliin jätetään 1-2 metrin väli. 

Telaketjumuodostelmasta voi siirtyä pois tai siihen takaisin sen kärkipaikalta. Tavoitteena on siis ajaa hyvää ja tasaista vauhtia isolla ryhmällä yhteistyötä tehden. Vahvemmat ajavat auttavat muita ajamalla sivutuulessa parijonon tuulen puolella (siis peesiparijonossa). Omat voimavarat olisi syytä tuntea, jotta tietää kuinka paljon voi tehdä vetotöitä niin että silti pysyy mukana lenkin loppuun asti. Koko ryhmä pidetään yhdessä lenkin loppuun asti, ja omat irtiotot pitää malttaa jättää tekemättä.

Tiivistetyt ohjeet teleketjuvedosta tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=875

----------


## TuH

Kiitokset kaikille onnistuneesta TdH-harjoituslenkistä! Henkkoht meinasi käydä andyschleckit Tattariharjuntien ylämäessä, kun ketju jumitti etuvaihtajaan. Onneksi se lähti pelittämään ilman sen ihmeempiä toimenpiteitä, tiedä sitten mikä siinä vaihdossa oikein tökkäsi. Vaikka viive jäi lyhyeksi, niin kiitos, että jäitte odottamaan!

Niin ja ihan hyvää vauhtiahan me mentiin, vaikka viimeisten kymmenien kilometrien aikana keskinopeudet putosivat vastatuulen ja kaupunkiliikenteen seurauksena. 

Mittasin keskinopeudeksemme Bembölen kahvituvalta Velodromin liikennevaloihin 37,2 km/h (avg moving speed, autostop 11 km/h). Keskari lenkin nopeimmalla kympillä (Uusikylän jälkeen Kellokoskentie-Linjatie) oli 41,5 km/h.

GPS-jälki löytyy Garmin Connectista: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/45437550 (mailit metreiksi -> View in Metric).

Kuinkas osallistujat hoitivat juoma- ja ravintohuollon? Selvisin matkan nippanappa 850+550 ml bidoneilla ja kolmella energiapatukalla. Vesi loppui suunnilleen 5 km ennen maalia.

----------


## Antero

> Kuinkas osallistujat hoitivat juoma- ja ravintohuollon? Selvisin matkan nippanappa 850+550 ml bidoneilla ja kolmella energiapatukalla. Vesi loppui suunnilleen 5 km ennen maalia.



3 banaania, 1,5 litraa laimeaa urheilujuomaa, 1 geeli. Polarin mukaan keskitehot 290 W  tuvalta kuninkaanmäkeen (johon tippui ensin satulalaukku ja minä sen myötä).

----------


## Mika H.

Tämänpäiväiselle normitupalenkille starttasi 5 kuskia, hyvä kun tuonkin verran oli kiinnostuneita rauhallisemmasta ajosta, saatiin mukava lenkki aikaan. Kiitos seurasta ja fillarinsäätövinkeistä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Viineri

Ajeltiin ensin vastatuuleen Siuntioon, josta Lappersin kautta Lohjalle kahville, siitä Lehmijärven - Vesikansa-Nummela-Otalampi-Lepsämä-Tupa. Matkaa tuli 119km ka. n.30km/h. Nummela-Lepsämä väli tultiin reippaammin ka 34,5, osin myötätuulen avittamana. Joten spekseissä pysyttiin tällä kertaa hyvin.  

Ps.Hukkasin jonnekin mustat Castellin irtohihat, jos joku sattuu näkemään sellaisia, niin Kiitos!

Terveisin!
-Hannu-

----------


## VPR

Ehdin ajaa pre-TdH:ta noin 50m kun huomasin että pulloteline on löysällä ja heiluu ees taas, sitä sitten kiristellessä ryhmä karkasi ja yritin tempoa sitä kiinni 187:n sykkeellä Velskolan mäissä tuloksetta. Ajelin sit ripeetä tahtia perään, sain kiinni pari vauhdista pudonnutta ja ajeltiin kolmistaan Kuninkaanmäkeen 35:n keskarilla ja siitä Kehä I:lle pyöräteitä. Ite jatkoin vielä Velolle rauhallista tahtia missä ei näkynyt enää ketään ja sieltä Pasilan ja Munkkiniemen kautta kotiin, matkaa tuli 155 kilsaa. Juotavaa oli kolme 0,8 litran pulloa Hartsporttia ja varalla 0,5 litraa vettä selässä, kotimatkalla tuli siitäkin ryystettyä. Yhden Tuplan söin Paippisten paikkeilla, kolme jäi taskuun oikeaa koitosta varten.

----------


## Mika H.

> Ps.Hukkasin jonnekin mustat Castellin irtohihat, jos joku sattuu näkemään sellaisia, niin Kiitos!
> 
> Terveisin!
> -Hannu-



Mun mielestä irtohihat oli sulla paidan takataskussa, kun siirryttiin ulos kahvilasta Lohjalla. Olisko siinä huoltsikan pihalla sitten ollut kalustokäpistelyä siihen malliin, että olisivat pudonneet?

PS Kiersin Valkjärven lenksun siitä Lepsämästä ja sain 142km matkaa tupa-tupa.

----------


## Viineri

Ovat siis tippuneet välille Lohja As- Lepsämä. Onneksi PBK:ssa on noita tarjouksessa, täytyy pistää tilausta vetämään.

----------


## Iletys

Inhimillinen maanantailenkki.
Olikos joku 8 kuskia?

----------


## Mika H.

Saisiko tuvalta seuraa ~150km lenkille?

Keli ei tietty vaikuta parhaalta mahdolliselta ja taitaa osa vakioporukasta olla Myllyssä ja vaikuttaisikohan tuleva TdH:kin tämän viikonlopun ajeluihin...

----------


## TeeCay2

> Huomenna siis tupalenkin lähtö toimii samalla Pre TdH -lenkin toisena lähtönä. Tuvalta varmaan lähtee myös toinen ryhmä ajamaan normaalimman tupalenkin (esim. edellä olevan ehdotuksen mukaan).
> 
> Pre TdH ajetaan 4h-nopeusryhmän mukaista vauhtia, eli Bemböle-Kuninkaanmäki noin 37 km/h keskinopeudella.
> 
> Lenkillä käytetään tasaista voimanjakoa, eli ylämäet mennään maltillisesti, ja tavoitteena on pitää porukka yhtenäisenä. Edessä ajaa telaketjuvedolla vetoryhmä, ja tätä ryhmää seuraavat muut ajajat. Eli halukkaat tekevät vetotöitä voimiensa mukaan, ja pakko ei ole tehdä vetotöitä lainkaan. Telaketjun ja peesaajien väliin jätetään 1-2 metrin väli. 
> 
> Telaketjumuodostelmasta voi siirtyä pois tai siihen takaisin sen kärkipaikalta. Tavoitteena on siis ajaa hyvää ja tasaista vauhtia isolla ryhmällä yhteistyötä tehden. Vahvemmat ajavat auttavat muita ajamalla sivutuulessa parijonon tuulen puolella (siis peesiparijonossa). Omat voimavarat olisi syytä tuntea, jotta tietää kuinka paljon voi tehdä vetotöitä niin että silti pysyy mukana lenkin loppuun asti. Koko ryhmä pidetään yhdessä lenkin loppuun asti, ja omat irtiotot pitää malttaa jättää tekemättä.
> 
> Tiivistetyt ohjeet teleketjuvedosta tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=875



Yksi animaatio aiheesta lisää http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S129pCsN-YU

----------


## happo

> Saisiko tuvalta seuraa ~150km lenkille?
> 
> Keli ei tietty vaikuta parhaalta mahdolliselta ja taitaa osa vakioporukasta olla Myllyssä ja vaikuttaisikohan tuleva TdH:kin tämän viikonlopun ajeluihin...



Jep! Keli näyttäisi hyvältä, ei ainakaan pitäisi olla sadetta :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## kp63

mukana, teetkö mika jonkun aihion, voin mäkin viritellä

----------


## Mika H.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...8,2.463684&z=9

Reitti tarjoaa sopivasti haastetta, nousun kinkamaakin osuu reitille.

----------


## kp63

ihan ok normitupailu

----------


## giin

Osaisko joku spekuloida tuota ryhmässä ajoa verrattuna yksin ajamiseen? Näin nyyppänä en oikein osaa arvioida tuota ryhmässä ajon vaikutusta keskinopeuteen. Haen lähinnä siis sitä, että miltä tuo nopeus x km/h tuntuu verrattuna samaan nopeuteen yksin ajettuna?

Nämä yhteislenkit kyllä kiinnostavat, mutta ei viitsisi riipaksi lähteä mukaan  :Hymy:  Hankin äskettäin Polarin mittarin ja näyttäisi siltä että nörminopeuteni yksin ajaessa on tällä hetkellä jotain 27-28 km/h luokkaa, joka minun kunnollani tuntuu melko mukavalta. En voi kyllä väittää, että ajokuntoni olisi mikään kummoinen tällä hetkellä eli toivon mukaan tuosta päästään ylöspäin kunnon parantuessa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Nämä yhteislenkit kyllä kiinnostavat, mutta ei viitsisi riipaksi lähteä mukaan  Hankin äskettäin Polarin mittarin ja näyttäisi siltä että nörminopeuteni yksin ajaessa on tällä hetkellä jotain 27-28 km/h luokkaa, joka minun kunnollani tuntuu melko mukavalta.



Pituus vaikuttaa asiaan mutta saman pituinen tai hieman pidempi lenkki 30-32km/h menee suunnilleen yhtä mukavasti.

Tosin suosittelisin että ensimmäisen kerran tai kaksi ajat hieman hitaammassa ryhmässä jotta voit keskittyä ryhmädynamiikkaan ilman suurempaa rasitusta tai väsymystä. HePon puolelta löytyy sunnuntaisin n. 25 ja n. 28 km/h ryhmiä (todellinen nopeus saattaa olla hieman korkeampi) ryhmäajo-opastuksella tai toisaalta tuo Espoon tiistailenkki voi myös olla mahdollinen?

----------


## TuH

Jos on epävarma kuntotasostaan, 150 kilsaa voi olla turhan pitkä matka ensimmäiseksi ryhmälenkiksi. Jostain Karkkilasta on pitkä matka polkea yksin kotiin, jos sippaa kesken matkan.

Aika kurjaa sääennustetta muten lupaavat lauantaille.

----------


## giin

Hmm joo 150km kuulostaa tosiaan melko pitkältä  :Hymy:  Olen yksikseni ajanut vain tuollaisia 30-40km lenkkejä työajojen lisäksi. Espoon lenkki olisi itselleni varsin hyvä, kun asun ihan Bembölen vieressä. Katselin noiden vanhempien tiistailenkkien kuvauksia, ne vaikuttivat melko sopivan oloisilta. Katsotaan jos tulisin seuraavaan mukaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Porukkalenkkien etuja tästä ja tästä  :Vink: 

J.k. Ei ajoryhmässä ajaminen vaadi mitään erityisosaamista tai -taitojakaan. Pitää _ekax_ uskaltaa mukaan, sitten pitää _tokax_ uskaltaa ajaa vähän lähempänä toisia, sitten _kolmannex_ tulee alkaa pitää ihan luontevana porukassa ajamista - ja _lopux_ rentoutua  :Cool:  ja nauttia porukkalenkin "fiiliksestä"  :Hymy: 

J.j.k. Ah... vielä sen verran piti kommentoida, että vaikka sanotaan, että "ei se matka tapa, vaan vauhti", niin kyllä _kuntoon nähden ylipitkä_ _ajomatka_ "tekee selvää jälkeä" kuskin energiataloudesta - etenkin, jos _energiansaanti_ ei matkan varrella ole kohdallaan. Lisäenergiaa lihaksille tulisi pitkäkestoisessa (>2 h) suorituksessa saada 45-60 gr/tunti, siis _juomalla_ esim. urheilujuomaa ja _syömällä_ kiinteämpää (banaaneja, myslipatukoita jne.) evästä  :Vink:  -- Ja jos ei ole ajanut koskaan yhtä matkaa 150 km, niin (energiatankkauksesta huolimatta) kunto loppuu jossain vaiheessa... ja vauhti hidastuuuuuuu... Väsähtämiseen on syytä (omaan kuntoon nähden yli)pitkillä matkoilla aina aloittelijoiden varautua - ettei tule yllätyksenä.

----------


## illO

Voisin liittyä porukkaan Selin kohdalta, jos sopii. Pienellä säävarauksella kuitenkin.

Onko heittää mitään arviota monelta olisitte tuossa Selin kohdalla?

----------


## kp63

ilmatieteen ennuste on sellainen, että voi olla viimehetken reittimuutos viisasta eli näyttäs toi lounaissuunta paremmalta eli näillä keleillä kaikki on mahdollista. Muutoin lähtö noin 10.05...10.10 ja nopeus 30...33km/h. Mutta mä ainakin tuun tuvalle, sit näkee

----------


## TeeCay2

> Osaisko joku spekuloida tuota ryhmässä ajoa verrattuna yksin ajamiseen? Näin nyyppänä en oikein osaa arvioida tuota ryhmässä ajon vaikutusta keskinopeuteen. Haen lähinnä siis sitä, että miltä tuo nopeus x km/h tuntuu verrattuna samaan nopeuteen yksin ajettuna?
> 
> Nämä yhteislenkit kyllä kiinnostavat, mutta ei viitsisi riipaksi lähteä mukaan  Hankin äskettäin Polarin mittarin ja näyttäisi siltä että nörminopeuteni yksin ajaessa on tällä hetkellä jotain 27-28 km/h luokkaa, joka minun kunnollani tuntuu melko mukavalta. En voi kyllä väittää, että ajokuntoni olisi mikään kummoinen tällä hetkellä eli toivon mukaan tuosta päästään ylöspäin kunnon parantuessa.



Maanantaisin lähtee Kivenlahden Teboililta 18:30 yhteislenkki Mankin Nesteen kautta vaihteleviin suuntiin. Ko. lenkin pituus on parista kolmeen tuntiin ja vauhdit ~30km/t. Tosin parin viime viikkona porukka on jakautunut kahtia nopeampiin ja ei niin nopeisiin kuskeihin. Lenkin ajatuksena on ollut toimia palauttavana lenkkina viikonloppuna urakoineille, mutta toki se tarjoaa muutenkin haasteita. Jos yksin jaksaa ajella sen reilu pari tuntia 28-30km/t vauhtia niin varmasti pärjää tuollakin ihan hyvin. Tosin kannattaa avata suunsa ennen kuin porukka lähtee liikkeelle ja kertoa omista aika ja matka tavoitteista jotta porukkaa osataan jakaa oikeisiin ryhmiin (sikäli kun se määrän puolesta on mahdollista). http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/466/2010-8-30

----------


## kp63

lähettiin myöhässä ja ajettiin ihan sikinsokin, eikä kukaan kertonut mihin mennään ja miksi. Reitillä liikaa kuoppia, mutkia, sikaloita, autoja jne sekä mäkiä, jotka ajettiin ihan väärillä tehoilla tai muuten vaan ihan tyhmästi. Tyhmästi suunniteltu reitti ajettiin kamalassa säässä (joku vois vähän kattoo etukäteen)yllä olevan alaarvoisen speksin mukaan, miksei mitään kivaa ylläriä?: missä naiset, johtuiko rumasta ja vanhasta vetäjästä. Miksei kukaan sanonut et mulla tulee kuuma ja hiki mun vaatteissa. Strategisesti ihan väärin valitulla taukopaikalla ihan väärät juomat ja munkissa väärää hilloa, pitäis jonkun tarkistaa etukäteen. missä oli kunnon kolajuomat, häh. Sit mika ilkku koko ajan mun bakaasista..ei oo kivaa hei. Eikä sekään oo kivaa, että jan lähtee kesken retken grillaamaan, pitäis ajaa loppun asti..ajettiin 150 tosi tyhmää kilsaa ihan väärällä vajaan 33 keskarilla, ei näin voi jatkua. Mihin voin tehdä virallisen valituksen.... 

ps: Mikalle vielä onnittelut ja sama meno jatkuu ensi lauantaina sään salliessa eli kaikki, joille TDH ei nappaa niin lauantaina espooseen kärsimään

----------


## Mika H.

Jos joku ei sattunut kuulemaan niin Kp:lla pamahti 10k rikki tällä lenkillä, onneksi olkoon! Itselle sattui muuten vaan synttärit. Hieno lenkki, 9 kuskia starttasi ja sääkin parani loppua kohden aivan erinomaiseksi. Ojakkalasta lähtien tultiin pitkälti Stepen ja Kp:n vedossa, matka ja maasto olivat sen verran haastavia - when the going gets tough the tough get going. Thx.

----------


## Mika H.

> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...8,2.463684&z=9
> 
> Reitti tarjoaa sopivasti haastetta, nousun kinkamaakin osuu reitille.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Hieno Tupalenkki vaikka olisin kaivannut hieman enemmän vaatetta päälle. Erityiset kiitokset Stepelle ajo-ohjeista Lohjalle. Grilli löytyi n. 15:30 Lohjan länsipuolelta Routiosta.

----------


## ElluT

Huomenna olisi taas muutama kuski lähdössä klo 18 Bembölestä ajamaan alle 30-vauhtisen lenkin. 

Suuntia voidaan ottaa tuvallakin, mutta ajattelin ehdottaa yhtä kesällä ajettua tammaravireittiä, joka kulki Veikkolan, Kylmälän ja Evitskogin kautta. Tätä olis helppo myös lyhentää lopusta, jos näyttää tulevan kiire pimeän tieltä kotiin.

----------


## Pakkeli

> Osaisko joku spekuloida tuota ryhmässä ajoa verrattuna yksin ajamiseen? Näin nyyppänä en oikein osaa arvioida tuota ryhmässä ajon vaikutusta keskinopeuteen. Haen lähinnä siis sitä, että miltä tuo nopeus x km/h tuntuu verrattuna samaan nopeuteen yksin ajettuna?
> 
> Nämä yhteislenkit kyllä kiinnostavat, mutta ei viitsisi riipaksi lähteä mukaan  Hankin äskettäin Polarin mittarin ja näyttäisi siltä että nörminopeuteni yksin ajaessa on tällä hetkellä jotain 27-28 km/h luokkaa, joka minun kunnollani tuntuu melko mukavalta. En voi kyllä väittää, että ajokuntoni olisi mikään kummoinen tällä hetkellä eli toivon mukaan tuosta päästään ylöspäin kunnon parantuessa.



Tässä keski-ikäisen, tänä vuonna aloittaneen, kuntoilua vasta vuoden harrastaneen näkemys: olen ollut kesän aikana muutamalla lenkillä mukana: oma normaalikeskari on 25+ ja sillä olen nyt kahdesti pysynyt 50+km noin 31 keskariryhmän matkassa. Ikämiehelle ensimmäiset 10-15 kilometriä ovat olleet melkoisen tuskaisia, mutta sen jälkeen olen pysynyt erittäin hyvin mukana.

Hepon lenkillä ajeltiin parijonossa ja Espoossa jonossa. Tuo Hepon 25:nen on loistava mahdollisuus kokeilla, ei mene kaikki energia siihen "mukana roikkumiseen". Minulle ainakin vaikeinta on ollut ajaa riittävän lähellä edellä ajavaa ja toinen, missä pitää olla varovainen on, ettei mutkissa leikkaa takana olevan linjalle.

Nöösinä suosittelen tätä ryhmäajoa, vauhti nousee ihan eri tasolle.

----------


## Pakkeli

> Huomenna olisi taas muutama kuski lähdössä klo 18 Bembölestä ajamaan alle 30-vauhtisen lenkin. 
> 
> Suuntia voidaan ottaa tuvallakin, mutta ajattelin ehdottaa yhtä kesällä ajettua tammaravireittiä, joka kulki Veikkolan, Kylmälän ja Evitskogin kautta. Tätä olis helppo myös lyhentää lopusta, jos näyttää tulevan kiire pimeän tieltä kotiin.



Kuullostaa hyvältä. Mukana.

----------


## kp63

tästä ei varmaan tuu mitään, mutta yritetään eli puhuttu porkkalan käyntiehdotus 148km, tosin en ole saanut varmistettua onko ko kaffila enään auki. Oho ainakin ite sain linkin auki

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&so...,0.814362&z=10

----------


## ElluT

Lähdettiin tänään 7 kuskin voimin (kp oli taas jossain ihan muualla) Bembölestä edellä suunnitellulle reitille: Brobackan kierroksen kautta Veikkolaan, josta Kylmälän ja Evitskogin kautta Kauklahteen ja siitä kuka mihinkin Etelä-Espoon suuntaan. Pysyin tällä kertaa jopa pystyssä Lapinkylän risteyksessä  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuvalta Kauklahteen keskari 31,7 - just sopiva, eikä valituksia kuulunut muiltakaan, vaikka ei ihan spekseissä pysyttykään  :Hymy:  Omat kilsat siirtymineen 71. Loistava iltalenkki - thanks guys vetämisestä!

----------


## kp63

Nyt iskee jo täysmasennus, mutta pakko välillä käydä kattelemassa noita helsingin hepolaisia kun ne on niin polleita. Noi keskarit lähestyy Hepon ti,to vauhtilenkkejä. Vieläkös to ajetaan oritammaraveja?

----------


## mantis

Joo, saatiinhan me siitä hyvä lenkki aikaseks. Huomaa kyllä että omat kilsat on vähän vähissä kun tollanen alkaa 'tuntumaan' kropassa. Hatun nosto ellulle! Reipas tyttö sie olet kun jaksat tuollai heilua. Tulee ihan mieleen takavuosilta Anne Palm joka polki meidän kanssa.

----------


## juhone

Jälleen mukava tiistaikieppi. Ja tässä gepsikäppyrää: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3007926536

----------


## ElluT

Mun mielestä tammaraviketjussa oli puhetta, että torstaina ainakin osa porukasta ajais vielä. Ite en pääse, mutta eiköhän siellä niitä tammoja riitä - vaikka jakauma on kyllä viime aikoina ollut aika fifty-fifty  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Raimo

> Lähdettiin tänään 7 kuskin voimin (kp oli taas jossain ihan muualla) Bembölestä edellä suunnitellulle reitille: Brobackan kierroksen kautta Veikkolaan, josta Kylmälän ja Evitskogin kautta Kauklahteen ja siitä kuka mihinkin Etelä-Espoon suuntaan. Pysyin tällä kertaa jopa pystyssä Lapinkylän risteyksessä 
> 
> Tuvalta Kauklahteen keskari 31,7 - just sopiva, eikä valituksia kuulunut muiltakaan, vaikka ei ihan spekseissä pysyttykään  Omat kilsat siirtymineen 71. Loistava iltalenkki - thanks guys vetämisestä!



Ei kunto vielä riittänyt koko lenkille ko vauhtia. En ole koskaan vielä ajanut moista vauhtia.
Mutta Kylmälässä olikin hyvä oikaisukohta suoraan Lapinkylään ja sieltä takaisin Veikkolaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

> tästä ei varmaan tuu mitään, mutta yritetään eli puhuttu porkkalan käyntiehdotus 148km, tosin en ole saanut varmistettua onko ko kaffila enään auki. Oho ainakin ite sain linkin auki
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&so...,0.814362&z=10



Kyllä käy, vissiin reitin valinta olisi oltava sellainen, että löytyy avoinna oleva kahvila. Vieläkin mieltä lämmittää viime lauantain lämmin reissumiessetti munakkaalla ja meetvurstilla, tosi pyöräiljän retkieväs  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhile

Ensimmäistä kertaa lähdin  näin nopeaan ajoon mukaan, hiukan myöhästyin, mutta onneksi lähtö oli vasta tapahtumassa. Miten muuten voi unohtaa kypärän lenkille lähtiessä :No huh!: ? Yli kilometrin ajettuani tajusin jotain puuttuvan ja sitä hakiessa aikaa sitten tuhrautuikin. Pitäisiköhän hakeutua jonnekin pöpilään :Leveä hymy: ?
Itse lenkin alkuvauhti oli melkoisen tyrmäävä, mutta parinkymmenen minuutin jälkeen löysin kai sitten itsestäni vauhdikkaamman puolen. Onneksi ei kuitenkaan tuossa vauhdissa mitään todellisia tappomäkiä tullut vastaan. Kokonaisuudessaan lenkki oli positiivinen kokemus ja TdH:n nopeusryhmän valintakin sai lisävalaistusta, joka olikin yksi syy lähteä mukaan.
Kiitos vain kaikille mukana olleille ja lisäplussaa tuulenhalkojille.

----------


## kp63

> Kyllä käy, vissiin reitin valinta olisi oltava sellainen, että löytyy avoinna oleva kahvila. Vieläkin mieltä lämmittää viime lauantain lämmin reissumiessetti munakkaalla ja meetvurstilla, tosi pyöräiljän retkieväs



Reissumies munalla kuulostaa tammaravien välipalalta, tupalenkillä on enempi ahmittu munkkeja.   :Nolous:  Joo sain tänään SP-vastauksen, oli viime la vikan kerran auki. Ajetaanko kuitenkin ko reitti ja etin uuden kaffipaikan.

----------


## Mika H.

> Reissumies munalla kuulostaa tammaravien välipalalta, tupalenkillä on enempi ahmittu munkkeja.  Joo sain tänään SP-vastauksen, oli viime la vikan kerran auki. Ajetaanko kuitenkin ko reitti ja etin uuden kaffipaikan.



Jatkanpa siitä mihin viime lauantaina jäätiin eli kun jalat ei enää liiku niin hyvä että leuat käy: yksi vaihtoehtohan olisi ottaa siitä sun virittämästä satulalaukusta retkigrilli (vai mitä siellä kuskasitkaan) ja keitellä kahvit tiepuolessa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kp63

ootte te vantaalaiset. no modifioin reittiä eli ajetaan veikkolan jälkeen lohjan kierros ja sitten pikkalan ABC kaffille ja mika lounaalle. sieltä sitten käynti porkkalassa ja kirkkonummen kautta takas tuvalle ja tarkalleen 150km. LUPAA TÄLLÄ HETKELLÄ HUONOA SÄÄTÄ LA JA HYVÄÄ SU ONKO OSALLISTUJILLA MAHDOLLISUUTTA PÄÄTTÄÄ/MUUTTAA PERJANTAINA RETKIPÄIVÄ SEN HETKISEN SÄÄN PERUSTEELLA MYÖS SUNNUNTAIKSI

----------


## Mika H.

Mulla on muuta ohjelmaa sovittuna sunnuntaille, eli jos vaan keli antaa myöden niin starttaisin lauantaina.

----------


## kp63

näin siis tehdään ja nyt näyttää jo siltä, että on toivoa

----------


## Mika H.

Niille kuskeille, jotka pohtivat onko keli hyvä ja mahdollisesti huonon sään vuoksi jättivät lähtemättä, voidaan todeta ettei paljon parempaa ajokeliä voi ollakaan kuin tänään oli  :Hymy: .

Ajettiin Kp:n kanssa kahdestaan, ihan ilman vetomiehiä, 115 km 30-keskarilla, vastatuuleen hitaammin ja myötätuulessa reipasta vauhtia. Hienoja reittejä ajeltiin Espoon perukoilla, sieltä Siuntioon ja Lohjalle, josta takaisin Siuntioon ja Pikkalan kautta sitten Kirkkonummen tienoot kieputellen takaisin tuvalle. Tyyskylän TB:llä vedettiin miehekkäät reissumiessetit munakkaalla ja balkanilla, joten kaikki asetetut tavoitteet saavutettiin.

Reissusta tuli taloudellisesti raskas, kun renkaanvaihtotalkoisiin jouduttiin kaksi kertaa. Ensin tupalenkkien "vakiopaikalla" heti Kolmperän risteyksestä Veikkolan suuntaan monttuunajo (siihen voisi jo laittaa tiepuoleen muistolaatan), ja siinä eturenkaan vaihto. Oma moka, kaivelin eväitä heti alkumatkasta enkä katsonut missä mennään. Monttuunajo oli sitten sen verran tehokas, että takarengaskin meni vaihtoon Lohjan jälkeen, mukava pamaus kun oltiin alamäkeen laskettelemassa. Kotona havaitsin, että takarenkaan sivussa on kunnon viilto, josta sisäkumi kurkki ulos ihan huolella, hyvä että kesti ajoa noin hyvin.

Kiitti Kp:lle hyvästä lenkkiseurasta, seuraavan kerran ajellaan sitten vissiin syksyn suurklassikossa.

----------


## kp63

jep, lenkkiseuraa ei tarvita montaa 1 mukava riittää, tack. Pakko todeta, että balkanilainen reissumies munalla hakkaa munkin mennentulleen ja  että  kun miehet lähtee rynkyttää, niin vaarana on ettei gummit aina kestä. Ps jälleen nähtiin 2 peuraa ja 1 golf.kuski, jolla tuulilasinpesurit säädetty kohti pyöräilijöitä (oisko tyyppivika?). itelle uutena toi Kylmälän tie oli mukava uutuus. Koska me ei ajeta Mikan kanssa huomenna, joudumme tänään ottamaan

----------


## ElluT

Huomenna olisi ainakin muutama kuski lähdössä Bembölestä klo 18 jatkamaan lenkkeilyä vielä TDH:n jälkeenkin. Velskolan mäkiin en henk.koht. välittäisi suunnata, joten olisko se taas Kirkkonummen lenkki tiedossa? Vauhdit n.30, ei ainakaan paljon kovempaa - vois yrittää vaikka ihan vähän palautella eilisen jäljiltä  :No huh!: 

Täytyis varmaan lisätä tääkin lenkki Fillarikalenteriin, niin saatais enemmän porukkaa paikalle.

----------


## mantis

Mä voisin kanssa harkita osallistumista jos työkiireiltä kerkiää. Miten olis vaikka reitti:
masala-kirkkonummi-kela-porkkalanniemi-kivenlahti?? Tulis sopiva matka eikä tota ole vielä kyllästymiseen asti ajettu.

----------


## ElluT

> Mä voisin kanssa harkita osallistumista jos työkiireiltä kerkiää. Miten olis vaikka reitti:
> masala-kirkkonummi-kela-porkkalanniemi-kivenlahti?? Tulis sopiva matka eikä tota ole vielä kyllästymiseen asti ajettu.



Kuulostais hyvältä! Itelle tulis ihan uus reitti, kun en oo tuolla ajellut. Onks 51-tie ajokunnossa vai oliko siellä jotain tietöitä tässä kesällä?

----------


## pirtti

Taitaa jäädä taas väliin kun pyörä (taino, pelkkä takakiekko, mutta ei ole varaosaa tähän hätään) on pajalla toipumasssa TdH:sta.  :Irvistys:  

Hyviä ajoja teille!

----------


## mantis

> Kuulostais hyvältä! Itelle tulis ihan uus reitti, kun en oo tuolla ajellut. Onks 51-tie ajokunnossa vai oliko siellä jotain tietöitä tässä kesällä?



Onhan siellä noita, mutta pienellä porukalla pitäis mennä ok. Tai sitten palataan sinne masalan tielle niin pian tuolta 51-tieltä kuin mahdollista (tulee ehkä 2km tuota 51-tietä eikä siinä ainakaan viimeksi ollut mitään tietöitä.)

Mä olen kerran ajanut kulmalan jarin vetämänä tuon reitin ja silloin se ainakin oli kiva. Reitti ei mullekkaan ole siis mikään super tuttu joten muutkin saavat navigoida jos muistavat reitin paremmin.

About tollanen reitti:
http://www.google.fi/maps?f=d&source...6&ie=UTF8&z=12

----------


## juhone

Hyvä reitti. Messissä ollaan.

----------


## ElluT

> About tollanen reitti:
> http://www.google.fi/maps?f=d&source...6&ie=UTF8&z=12



Jees, ajellaan toi. Mä kattelen tota kans vähän etukäteen siihen malliin, etten oo aivan pihalla kaikissa käännöksissä  :Hymy:  
Lisäsin tän lenkin myös Fillarikalenteriin.

----------


## apuajaja

Tarkottaisi että oltaisiin n 20.15 Kivenlahdessa. Saattaa olla aikas pimeä ennekuin ehtii kotio toiselle puolelle Espoota. Mutta pannaan mietintään.

----------


## mantis

> Tarkottaisi että oltaisiin n 20.15 Kivenlahdessa. Saattaa olla aikas pimeä ennekuin ehtii kotio toiselle puolelle Espoota. Mutta pannaan mietintään.



Kun päästään taajamaan, niin siellä on valot. Omat tuikut mukaan niin ei olla pimeitä. Clasulta saa 9e hintaan parin ledivaloja eteen ja taakse, jotka toimii ihan riittävästi merkkivaloina ja on kompaktit.

----------


## Antero

Suvisaariston säännölliset viikkotempot on tältä kaudelta ohi, mutta nyt keskiviikkona on järjestetty ajanotto klo 18.30 lähtien (koska pimeä tulee aiemmin). Jos haluaa "virallisen" ajan, niin ilmoittautua voi paikan päällä ja ei maksa mitään.

----------


## Antero

Olisiko kiinnostusta jos nuo Teboilin maanantain maantiepyörälenkit ajettaisiin jatkossa cyclocrossareilla?

Käytännössä ero kesän lenkkeihin tulee siitä, että reitillä voi olla myös hiekkatietä ja teknisesti helppoja kuntopolkuja. Se tärkeääkin tärkeämpi keskari tullee myös alemmaksi ja varmaan myös lokarit, (valot), nappularenkaat kannattaa laittaa kiinni crossariin. Tietty osallistuahan voi siis millä pyörällä vaan, mutta tärkeintä on että pyörässä on hiekkatieajon kestävät renkaat.

----------


## Iletys

> Olisiko kiinnostusta jos nuo Teboilin maanantain maantiepyörälenkit ajettaisiin jatkossa cyclocrossareilla?
> 
> Käytännössä ero kesän lenkkeihin tulee siitä, että reitillä voi olla myös hiekkatietä ja teknisesti helppoja kuntopolkuja. Se tärkeääkin tärkeämpi keskari tullee myös alemmaksi ja varmaan myös lokarit, (valot), nappularenkaat kannattaa laittaa kiinni crossariin. Tietty osallistuahan voi siis millä pyörällä vaan, mutta tärkeintä on että pyörässä on hiekkatieajon kestävät renkaat.



Kiinnostusta on, mutta ehkä voisi hetken vielä odottaa. Jotenkin tuntuu, että "vielä on kesää jäljellä". Tosin samapa se. Jätetään tämä mielipide huomiotta äänestyksessä.

----------


## kp63

> Suvisaariston säännölliset viikkotempot on tältä kaudelta ohi, mutta nyt keskiviikkona on järjestetty ajanotto klo 18.30 lähtien (koska pimeä tulee aiemmin). Jos haluaa "virallisen" ajan, niin ilmoittautua voi paikan päällä ja ei maksa mitään.



 
Kiitos Antero etukäteen. Nyt ei tarvitse ajaa 100km autolla ajakseen 10km pyörällä  :Nolous:  ja vielä Zeuksen mailla. Suvisaariston tempo - luonnon asialla.

----------


## ProSLCX

Tervehdys näin ensimmäisen viestini myötä koko foorumille. Löytyyköhän Espoosta hidasta nautiskelijaporukkaa (suhteellisen rapakuntoisia siis) cyclo tyyppisille lenkeille 20-100km? 

En jaksaisi lähteä mitään 25kmh keskinopeutta rullaamaan ammattilaisten seurassa.

----------


## Antero

> Tervehdys näin ensimmäisen viestini myötä koko foorumille. Löytyyköhän Espoosta hidasta nautiskelijaporukkaa (suhteellisen rapakuntoisia siis) cyclo tyyppisille lenkeille 20-100km? 
> 
> En jaksaisi lähteä mitään 25kmh keskinopeutta rullaamaan ammattilaisten seurassa.



Kannattaa vilkaista HePon (Helsingin Polkupyöräilijät) sivustoa osoitteessa www.hepo.fi. Ainakin HePolla on retkiporukka, joka ajelee rauhallisemmin.

Esim tällänen löyty fillarikalenterista (mainos)

http://fillarikalenteri.com/eventinstance/736/2010-9-12

----------


## ElluT

Kiitos kundit lenkistä!! Reitti oli kaunis ja vauhti just sopiva, vaikka ei mulle kyllä ihan palauttelusta mennyt enää  :Hymy:  Mun mittarin mukaan tuvalta Kivenlahteen tuli matkaa n. 63km keskarilla 32,8. Joku vois laittaa vielä GPS-käppyrän, jos oli tällanen hieno laite mukana.

Ja tässä vielä mainostusta perjantain "lenkistä"  :Leveä hymy: :





> Tehotammateam proudly presents
> 
> ** * * AFTER BIKE * * **
> 
> Tule kaatamaan kausi ja TDH pe 10.9. klo 19 alkaen Rymy-Eetuun  (Erottajankatu 15-17, Hki)! Sisään pääsee ilman pääsymaksua 20:30 asti.  Vetovastuussa olevat pyöriskelevät paikalla ainakin kymppiin (tunnistat  pinkeistä pohkeista ja paikan tykeimmistä reisistä?) ja tämän jälkeen  ympäri Helsingin. Omat huoltojoukot sallittuja ja kutsua saa riemumielin  levittää. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Tassu

> Kiitos kundit lenkistä!! Reitti oli kaunis ja vauhti just sopiva, vaikka ei mulle kyllä ihan palauttelusta mennyt enää  Mun mittarin mukaan tuvalta Kivenlahteen tuli matkaa n. 63km keskarilla 32,8.



Ette sit millään malta... :Leveä hymy: 

Anyway, ajattelin teitä klo 18.00 (= olisin tahtonut olla mukana) Jorvin pääaulan terasilla olkapää operoituna. Keli näytti aika mahtavalta.

----------


## Raimo

On teillä kunto noussut kohisten, kun sunnuntain 25-lenkit on vaihtunut noihin vauhteihin. Ei kykene enää mukaan noihin vauhteihin.

----------


## juhone

Kiitokset kaikille loistolenkistä. Erityiskiitokset Mantikselle reitistä. Bembölestä taisi lähteä 11 kuskia. En ehtinyt laskea tulivatko kaikki Kivenlahteen, vai poikkesiko joku jo aiemmin kotiin. Toivottavasti kaikki pääsi ehjänä perille. Ja gepsikäppyrää voi ihmetellä täällä -> http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3025930219

Seuraavat ajot tosiaan RymyEetussa. Pukeutumis/käyttäytymisohjeet voi lukea tammaravien ketjusta.  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

Joo, olihan tuo oikein mukava reitti. Itse asiassa ilta-auringossa kauniimpi kuin muistinkaan. Taidanpa käydä tuolla useammin. Vielä kun keksis jonkun paremman paluu reitin kun toi hangontien varsi ei ole porukalla mikään mukava ajettava - varsinkin nyt kun on rempassa.

----------


## TuH

> Joo, olihan tuo oikein mukava reitti. Itse asiassa ilta-auringossa kauniimpi kuin muistinkaan. Taidanpa käydä tuolla useammin. Vielä kun keksis jonkun paremman paluu reitin kun toi hangontien varsi ei ole porukalla mikään mukava ajettava - varsinkin nyt kun on rempassa.



Jep, reitti oli loistava, mitä nyt tuo lopun kantatie-rasti vähän tökki. Seuraavalla kerralla kannattaisi varmaan ajaa suosiolla Masalantien kautta takaisin Espooseen. Trek-kuskille propsit kunnioitettavasta loppuvedosta Tolsasta Kivenlahteen (viimeiset 13 kilometriä yli 34 km/h keskarilla).

Loppuun vielä oma gps-jälki (Bemböle-Kivenlahti, *ei siirtymiä*): http://connect.garmin.com/activity/48040909

----------


## pirtti

Kiitokset reittisuunnittelijoille! Tosi mukava reitti ja minulle uusia teitä kun ei ole tuollapäin kauheasti tullut veivattua. 

Itseä ei haitannut edes se lopun kantatie, sen verran leveä piennar ja enimmäkseen hyvässä kunnossa, että yhdessä jonossa se oli ok. Mitä nyt juuri satuin revipään vetoketjua ylös kun siinä melko lopussa tuli aika paha pomppu tiessä varoittamatta, taisi päästä jotain kirosanoja mutta ei varsinainen vaaratilanne kuitenkaan.

Vauhtikin oli sopiva palauttava vaikka jotain suutani soitinkin siitä, että tämän tiistai lenkin vauhdit on vähän karanneet alkuperäisestä speksistä  :Hymy: 

P.S. Jos herrasmies, joka sitä hiilarirunkoista Bianchia kauppasi sattuu lukemaan niin voi pistää vaikka yv:tä. Voisinhan sen ainakin koeajaa.

----------


## Teppo

> Vielä kun keksis jonkun paremman paluu reitin kun toi hangontien varsi ei ole porukalla mikään mukava ajettava - varsinkin nyt kun on rempassa.



Eipä tuolta pahemmin vaihtoehtoja ole maantiepyörällä. Vanha porkkalantiekin on ollut jo pitkään suljettuna tietöiden vuoksi. Kantatien ylitys Heikkilään oli tosin aina varsin tuskaista kun liikennettä piti varoa molemmista suunnista. Tolsasta voi ajaa kantatietä Jorvaksen valoristeykseen, josta sitten käännös vasempaan ja Masalan kautta Mankkiin. CC-pyörällä löytyypi sitten kiva reitti Bondarbyn, Långvikin, Tanskarlan, Abramsbyn ja Malmenin kautta. Tai voi tuon maantiepyörälläkin ajaa mikäli haluaa hieman jänskempää ajokokemusta. :Vink:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Löytyykö pk lenkkiehdotuksia?

----------


## kp63

> Lupasin eilisten ja tämänpäivän juttujen perusteella laittaa TUPA-ehdotuksen: TARUNHOHTOINEN SYKSYN SUURKLASSIKKO AJA > 200KM JA NÄE FISKARS tapahtuu la 18.09 (25.09 varalla), laittakaapa kalenteriin.



 
Tiedän, että olen ajoissa, mutta jääpi enempi aikaa retostella eli tässä ehdotus syyskauden 220km, ei siis ihan nööseille. Pitempi tauko tietenkin Fiskarssissa (noin 90km) ja lyhyempi tutulla huoltiksella Lohjalla.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...ee63d31ded&z=9

----------


## Thundermand

Tällä taisin olla tänään. Meni siis niin, että aluksi piti Bike Planetin lenkille mennä, mutta siellä ei ollut ketään varsinaista vetäjää, joten päätimme toisen pyöräilijän kanssa kulkea Vihdintietä länteenpäin. Käännyimme sitten Klaukkalan suuntaan ja tien ohi menee viisihenkinen pyöräilijäporukka, siihen sitten menimme ja hieno lenkki tuli. 

Paluumatkalla Helsinkiin tuli itselleni tauko, enkä muita enää saanut kiinni, joten yksikseni palailin kotiin päin.

Tässä reitti mukaantulosta lähtien: http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=800845

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Tiedän, että olen ajoissa, mutta jääpi enempi aikaa retostella eli tässä ehdotus syyskauden 220km, ei siis ihan nööseille. Pitempi tauko tietenkin Fiskarssissa (noin 90km) ja lyhyempi tutulla huoltiksella Lohjalla.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...ee63d31ded&z=9



Äänestän 25.9 puolesta

----------


## kp63

Valitan Jan, kyllä on viisasta näin syksyllä ajaa heti 18.9 jos sää vaan sallii, mutta mä ainakin voin ajaa uudelleen (vaikka toisinpäin) sitten 25.9 sää varauksella

----------


## giin

Onko Bembölestä vielä lähdössä jotain kohtuumittaista lenkkiporukkaa? Melko pitkiltä omaan kuntoon/makuun tuntuvat nuo Mikkelän 5h rykäsyt. Sellainen 3h lenkki 30 keskarilla olisi sopiva.

----------


## Guppe

> Niille kuskeille, jotka pohtivat onko keli hyvä ja mahdollisesti huonon sään vuoksi jättivät lähtemättä, voidaan todeta ettei paljon parempaa ajokeliä voi ollakaan kuin tänään oli .
> 
> Ajettiin Kp:n kanssa kahdestaan, ihan ilman vetomiehiä, 115 km 30-keskarilla, vastatuuleen hitaammin ja myötätuulessa reipasta vauhtia. Hienoja reittejä ajeltiin Espoon perukoilla, sieltä Siuntioon ja Lohjalle, josta takaisin Siuntioon ja Pikkalan kautta sitten Kirkkonummen tienoot kieputellen takaisin tuvalle. Tyyskylän TB:llä vedettiin miehekkäät reissumiessetit munakkaalla ja balkanilla, joten kaikki asetetut tavoitteet saavutettiin.
> 
> Reissusta tuli taloudellisesti raskas, kun renkaanvaihtotalkoisiin jouduttiin kaksi kertaa. Ensin tupalenkkien "vakiopaikalla" heti Kolmperän risteyksestä Veikkolan suuntaan monttuunajo (siihen voisi jo laittaa tiepuoleen muistolaatan), ja siinä eturenkaan vaihto. Oma moka, kaivelin eväitä heti alkumatkasta enkä katsonut missä mennään. Monttuunajo oli sitten sen verran tehokas, että takarengaskin meni vaihtoon Lohjan jälkeen, mukava pamaus kun oltiin alamäkeen laskettelemassa. Kotona havaitsin, että takarenkaan sivussa on kunnon viilto, josta sisäkumi kurkki ulos ihan huolella, hyvä että kesti ajoa noin hyvin.
> 
> Kiitti Kp:lle hyvästä lenkkiseurasta, seuraavan kerran ajellaan sitten vissiin syksyn suurklassikossa.







> Valitan Jan, kyllä on viisasta näin syksyllä ajaa heti 18.9 jos sää vaan sallii, mutta mä ainakin voin ajaa uudelleen (vaikka toisinpäin) sitten 25.9 sää varauksella



Miillä keskituntivauhdilla tarkoitus ajaa Fiskarssin lenkki?

----------


## kp63

riippuu porukasta, sen koosta, tuulesta yms. Sivistynyt arvaus on 31...32km/h, mutta tärkeintä on, että oot ajanut aiemmin pitkiä esim muutamia yli 150km lenkkejä. Toinen hyvä mittari on Hepon su 30+, jotka on tupalenkien "vakiokiertäjille" suht helppoja eli jos ne on ollut äärirajoilla, niin en suosittele. Muutoin tervetuloa ja toivottavasi tämä kysymys ja sepustus jelppasi muitakin

----------


## apuajaja

Mulle sopisi huomenna sellainen 4-5 tunnin rimpuilu Janin peesissä. Suunta ihan sama kunhan poispäin Helsingistä. Jos vettä tulee simona niin lyhyempikin käy.

----------


## apuajaja

Yhden miehen tupalenkki kävi ensin Rinnekodin mäessä ajamassa jalat tyhjäksi ja sen jälkeen pyörittelyä Veikkolan suunnalla. Kesto 4 ja 1/2 h. Mukavan lämmin ilma ja sadekin alkoi vasta vikalla kahdellakympillä joten ei valittamista.

----------


## Antero

Meikäläinen koukkaa Cyclocross lenkille Teboilin kautta, joten jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan ajamaan hiekkapätkiä rantoja mukaillen (Kivenlahti-Soukka...-Laru-Kaivari-Linnunlaulu-Hietsu ja takaisin), niin CC nappularenkailla tai MTB lienee hyvä valinta. Rauhallista menoa.

----------


## Iletys

Mahtavan kuuloista reittiä! Ei vaan pääse. Jää ainakin kolme seuraavaa maanantailenkkiä väliin.

----------


## Teppo

> Meikäläinen koukkaa Cyclocross lenkille Teboilin kautta, joten jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan ajamaan hiekkapätkiä rantoja mukaillen (Kivenlahti-Soukka...-Laru-Kaivari-Linnunlaulu-Hietsu ja takaisin), niin CC nappularenkailla tai MTB lienee hyvä valinta. Rauhallista menoa.



Mukana!

----------


## ElluT

Olisko huomiselle lähtijöitä Bembölestä? 
Voitais lähteä jo 17.30, niin ehdittäis vielä melkein valoisalla himaan. Viime tiistain lenkki oli niin nätti, että voidaan ajaa se uudestaan tai sitten perus Kylmälä-Evitskog-Vols-setti Kivenlahteen tms.

----------


## kp63

tais su ollla liian kevyt, joo mukana ja 17.30 mulle parempikin, sadevarauksella. Kaikki reitit käy, mutta kannattanee lenkkien lyhetessä panostaa siihen, ettei alussa ja lopussa oo pitkään vaikeasti ajettavia pätkiä. Velskolan, Lahnuksen ja Solvallan / Veikkolan suunnathan ovat heti ajettavia.

----------


## timppa_234

Mukana huomenna tiistaina. Sään pitäis olla ennusteiden mukaan hyvä, samanlainen kuin tänään.

----------


## Ari_T

Mukana myös huomenna, jos ei mitään odottamatonta tule. Koitan tankata tällä kertaa vähän paremmin kuin sunnuntaina.  :Hymy: 

Niin ja tuo 17:30 käy myös mulle.

----------


## Iletys

Ja myös mukana jos kerkeää tuohon lähtöön. Oikean polven ulkosyrjä vihloo melko pahasti. Pitää tulla jumppaamaan sitä.

----------


## karhile

Pitäisiköhän huomenna lähteä taas jonon jatkoksi kiusaamaan itseään? Viime tiistain lenkiltä lahjaksi saatu puolittainen flunssakin alkaa olla läpikäyty, joten kai kuntoa pitäisi taas lähteä kohentamaan CC:llä. Viime lenkki oli muuten ihan mainio, mutta lopun hangontien/femtiettanin loputon suora vauhtiin ynnättynä pisti jalat laulamaan hoosiannaa :No huh!: , mutta kyllähän sitä perässä pysyi.....juurijajuuri.

----------


## kp63

vähän viime tiistaita (en ollut mukana) modifioiden

http://www.google.fi/maps?f=d&source...,0.398254&z=11

----------


## Iletys

No tuohan on hyvä. Jos tulee kiirus, niin tulen mankista kyytiin.

----------


## rhiisto

Reitti näyttää suhteellisen tutulta omilta lenkeiltä, mutta mikäs siinä. Tulen jos nyt ei vallan kaatamalla sada.

----------


## Iletys

No voi voi. Vielä töissä, tiet märkänä, eilen pesty pyörä, polvi kipeä. Voi voi voi! Eli ei pääse sittenkään. Loppuviikon sade-ennuste näyttää myös tosi lupaavalta!  :Vihainen:

----------


## StePe

> Loppuviikon sade-ennuste näyttää myös tosi lupaavalta!



Voi olla hyvinkin tarpeen se varapäivä 25.9. tuolle lauantaiksi suunnitellulle pitkälle lenkille.

----------


## kp63

nyt pikkulenkille ja tosiaan la näyttää pahalta.  katellaanko kuitenkin pe iltaan asti ? vai mitä mieltä muut ? . sinänsä jos kastuu vikan tauon jälkeen se vielä mun puolesta menee, mutta sinne asti pitäisi kuivana selvitä ?

----------


## Mika H.

Mulle ei käy tuo 25.9. varapäivä, eli mielelläni katsoisin ihan perjantaihin asti tarviiko pitkää lenkkiä siirtää.

----------


## ElluT

Ei ollu sunnuntai näköjään mulle ihan kevyt, kun tänään tuntui keuhkoissa niin etten meinannut pysyä mukana edes noissa alun kohtuuvauhdeissa  :Irvistys:  Surkeeta. Suuntasinkin sitten suosiolla kotiin siitä Sepänkylästä. Pari vapaapäivää olis ilmeisesti paikallaan... 

Toivottavasti lopuilla oli hyvä lenkki! Porukkaa oli paikalla mukavasti ja tietkin jo kuivumaan päin. Ens viikolla vois yrittää uudestaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Ok lenkki, pari rengasta ny meni. Tais loppumatkan keskari nousta vähän 30 paremmalle puolelle. Jutuista ja fiiliksistä päätellen monen mielestä kausi loppuu liian aikaisin, joten kannattaa vielä pitää ajatus tiistain klo 17.30 lenkistä ilmassa. Mulle itseasiassa käy aloitusaika aina 16.00 asti eli jos vaan on innokkaita ja säät sallii niin voin ajellla pitenpäänkin syksyllä.. Ettet ellut vaan flunssaile ?

----------


## juhone

Kiitoksia lenkistä, se oli varsin reipashenkinen  :Leveä hymy: . Tuvalta taisi lähteä 12-13(?) kuskia, joista erinäisistä syistä Kauklahteen selviytyi vain 6 ajajaa. Tuvalta Kauklahteen keskari oli noin 30.6km/h. Sepänkylästä eteenpäin keskari oli 31.8km/h mukaanlukien kusitauko ja rengasrikko.

Taisin siinä rengasrikon kohdalla ihmetellä miten oli mahdollista, ettei se ollut meikäläisen rengas. No, ilmeisesti takarengas kuuli tämän ja laukesi 10 metriä ennen kotiovea.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tässä vielä gepsikäppyrä reitistä: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3042178295

----------


## ElluT

> Ok lenkki, pari rengasta ny meni. Tais loppumatkan keskari nousta vähän 30 paremmalle puolelle. Jutuista ja fiiliksistä päätellen monen mielestä kausi loppuu liian aikaisin, joten kannattaa vielä pitää ajatus tiistain klo 17.30 lenkistä ilmassa. Mulle itseasiassa käy aloitusaika aina 16.00 asti eli jos vaan on innokkaita ja säät sallii niin voin ajellla pitenpäänkin syksyllä.. Ettet ellut vaan flunssaile ?



Toivotaan, että en... Vielä olis intoa ja ajokautta jäljellä! Ja kiva, jos olis lähtijöitä vielä tiistaisin. Voitais mahisten mukaan aikaistaakin lähtöä aina klo 17 saakka, mut siitä aikaisempi startti alkaa tuottaa jo vaikeuksia, ainakin Bembölestä.





> Taisin siinä rengasrikon kohdalla ihmetellä miten oli mahdollista, ettei  se ollut meikäläisen rengas. No, ilmeisesti takarengas kuuli tämän ja  laukesi 10 metriä ennen kotiovea.



Mikä se sellanen lenkki olis, jolla sulta ei menis rengas??? Ootko  laskenut, mikä on sulla renkaan puhkeamisten määrä suhteessa  ajokilsoihin tai ajettuihin lenkkeihin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juhone

> Mikä se sellanen lenkki olis, jolla sulta ei menis rengas??? Ootko  laskenut, mikä on sulla renkaan puhkeamisten määrä suhteessa  ajokilsoihin tai ajettuihin lenkkeihin?



Mun laskujen mukaan 500km välein paukahtaa. Yleensä ne menee jossain porukkalenkillä, joilloin hitaammat ryhmät saa taas naureskella samalle hepulle  :Leveä hymy: . Teen varmaan jotain väärin... :Nolous:

----------


## Tassu

> Jutuista ja fiiliksistä päätellen monen mielestä kausi loppuu liian aikaisin, joten kannattaa vielä pitää ajatus tiistain klo 17.30 lenkistä ilmassa. Mulle itseasiassa käy aloitusaika aina 16.00 asti eli jos vaan on innokkaita ja säät sallii niin voin ajellla pitenpäänkin syksyllä..



Mä oon kans heti tulossa, kun saan vaan luvan ajaa hiki päällä (ja kelit ok). Työvuoroista vähän riippuu pääseekö 17.30 vai 18.

----------


## Mika H.

> Voi olla hyvinkin tarpeen se varapäivä 25.9. tuolle lauantaiksi suunnitellulle pitkälle lenkille.



Melko synkeät on lauantain sääennusteet ainakin norskeilla, jotka on olleet kohtuu luotettavia. Siitä vaan minun puolesta vetomiehet suunnittelemaan varapäivälle siirtoa, jos siltä tuntuu, vaikka tuossa aiemmin toivoinkin että katsottaisiin vasta perjantaina, kun en pääse varapäivänä mukaan.

----------


## kp63

> Mun laskujen mukaan 500km välein paukahtaa. Yleensä ne menee jossain porukkalenkillä, joilloin hitaammat ryhmät saa taas naureskella samalle hepulle . Teen varmaan jotain väärin...



En muista onk sulla avot, mut jos on, niin mulla renkaanpaikkaus tienpäällä (ainakin kostealla säällä) on sellasta tuhelointihommelointia, että on varmaa että päällisen ja sisuksen väliin jää hiekkaa tms, joka ajan (oisko 500km) kanssa puree. Yritän estää sen avaamalla kotona paketin + vesipesu. Märälällähän muutenkin renkaan sisään esim ventiiliaukosta kulkeutuu "tiimalasihiekkaa". Tai sitten sulla on vaan tuurit kohallaan.

JK: kattelin aamulla noin valoisat ajat eli jos tiistaisin haluu ajaa, niin järkevät lähtöajat olis 21.09 klo 17.30; 28.09 klo 17.15; 5.10 klo 17.00 ja 12.10 klo 17.00, jolloin lenkin pitää olla jo vähän lyhyempi (esim 1.5h)

----------


## TuH

> Melko synkeät on lauantain sääennusteet ainakin norskeilla, jotka on olleet kohtuu luotettavia.



Eikä muuten pelkästään se sade vaan myös luvattu tuulisuus. Yli 200 kilsan lenkki noin 10 m/s tuulessa menisi aika rankaksi puurtamiseksi. Ainakin tällä hetkellä ennusteet lupaavat selvästi parempia kelejä ensi viikolle. Eri asia sitten jatkuuko sitä viikonloppuun asti.

Henk. koht. tuo syksyn mahdollisesti viimeinen pitkä lenkki kiinnostaisi kovasti, mutta ei sentään säässä kuin säässä...  :Hymy: 

Kannatan silti viimeiseen asti katselua tuon ylihuomisenkin osalta.

----------


## VPR

Mullekaan ei tän viikon lauantai kävis ja ens viikko ois parempi, kiinnostais kyllä lenkkinä.

----------


## kp63

Tupa220/Fiskars: norskit ja finskit huomisen sateista niin yksimielisiä, että omalta osalta laitan succikset naulaan, vedän huomenna kalsarikännit ja toivon ensiviikon lauantaiksi kuivempaa keliä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, ei oikein pitkä maantielenkki tällä säällä innosta.

Mutta kaivakaapa maastopyörät esiin, niin lähdetään huomenna ajamaan kolmisen tuntia Nuuksion poluille. Cyclocrossarillakin pärjää.

Jokin about noissa maisemissa.

Eli tuvalta klo 10.

----------


## Mika H.

Voipi olla että tämän ajokauden tupailut on sitten mun osalta tupailltu, etenkin kun toi maantiefillari on ainoa kalusto. Kivoja lenkkejä tuli tänäkin kesänä. Kp:lle erityiskiitos kannustuksesta jota riitti kaikille ajokavereille, myös minulle - ja vähintään reissumieskahvit jäin pystyyn.

----------


## rhubarb

Houkutteleva lenkki mutta aaaivan liian aikaisin  :Cool:

----------


## Mika H.

Kato Rhubarb se on niin että mies kun tulee tiettyyn ikään... niin se herää viikonloppuna "ajohommiin" mieluummin kuin nukkuu onnensa ohi  :Cool:

----------


## skior

> Mutta kaivakaapa maastopyörät esiin, niin lähdetään huomenna ajamaan kolmisen tuntia Nuuksion poluille. Cyclocrossarillakin pärjää.



Mahdollisesti mukana.

----------


## StePe

Eikä maantielenkkejäkään vielä kannata unohtaa muutaman sadepäivän vuoksi (tilastollisesti viimeiset maantielenkit osuvat yleensä marras-joulukuun vaihteeseen).

Viime viikonloppuna tuli koluttua maastopyörän kanssa syrjäisempiä maastopolkuja ja umpeen kasvaneita metsäteitä. Hirvikärpäset lähentelivät sen verran innokkaasti, että toistaiseksi pysyn vielä mieluummin tien puolella ja siirryn maastoon vasta muutaman viikon kuluttua.

----------


## kp63

> Jep, ei oikein pitkä maantielenkki tällä säällä innosta.
> 
> Mutta kaivakaapa maastopyörät esiin, niin lähdetään huomenna ajamaan kolmisen tuntia Nuuksion poluille. Cyclocrossarillakin pärjää.
> 
> Jokin about noissa maisemissa.
> 
> Eli tuvalta klo 10.



Jari, jos sulla suunnitteilla kevyt PK-ajelu, niin siirrän kalsarikännejä ja tuun kokeilee hybridillä (ollut vähän flussanen olo ettei uskalla ihan vielä tykittää).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep. Kevyttä ajelua.

Tietääkö joku muuten onko jompi kumpi reiteistä suht ajokelpoinen tuosta risteyksestä itään päin?

On jo muutamia vuosia kun siellä on viimeksi tullut käytyä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jokin about noissa maisemissa.



Trimmailin suunnitelmaa vähän tarkemmaksi.

----------


## kp63

Kun ihan väärä mies joutuu väärällä fillarilla ajamaan väärään aikaan ihan surkeaa reittiä kurjassa säässä, niin jalat ihan hapoilla.....no, kohta on pääkin. jarin kevyt PK tarkoitti tänään mulle Pirun Kovaa joten oli pakko heittää hanskat tiskiin Solvallassa. Anyway kiitos Jarille, eka kerta maastossa ja kivaa oli, otetaan uusiksi.

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän nuo Jarin lenkit tiedetään  :Leveä hymy:  Siksi en uskaltanutkaan lähteä mukaan, vaan kävin ajamassa turvallisesti maantietä pitkin. Vähän ihmetytti sateen puute, kun ennusteissa kuitenkin oli luvassa varsin kosteaa. Lehmijärventiellä tuli pieni kuuro ja Nummelassa muutama pisara, mutta muuten sai ajella lähes kuivilla teillä.

Nyt muutkin voivat ajaa minun vakioreittiä Degerbystä Päivölän kautta Tähtelään, kun Ingarskilan tie Tähtelän kupeessa on vihdoin päällystetty. Tuota reittiä voisi ajaa Inkooseenkin tien 51 sijasta, jos ensi viikonloppuna Fiskarsin lenkki toteutuu.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Näköjään oli tuuria reittivalinnoissa kun säästettiin Fiskarsin lenkki myöhemmäksi. 
Sadetutkan mukaan näköjään Lohjanjärven länsipuolella on ollut melkoisen voimakkaita sadekuuroja.

Ja vastauksena tuohon yllä olevaan risteyskysymykseeni on että ainakin eteläisempi polku oli oikein hyvin ajettavissa jopa CX-pyörällä. Vähän pidemmällä oli sitten teknisempää pätkän matkaa.

----------


## ittna

> Näköjään oli tuuria reittivalinnoissa kun säästettiin Fiskarsin lenkki myöhemmäksi. 
> Sadetutkan mukaan näköjään Lohjanjärven länsipuolella on ollut melkoisen voimakkaita sadekuuroja.
> 
> Ja vastauksena tuohon yllä olevaan risteyskysymykseeni on että ainakin eteläisempi polku oli oikein hyvin ajettavissa jopa CX-pyörällä. Vähän pidemmällä oli sitten teknisempää pätkän matkaa.




Oli teknisempää. Niin hankalaa, että hymyyn veti suun. Ensimmäistä kertaa crossarilla muutama vertikaalinen kolmekuuskymppinen. Harjoituksen puutetta. Törkeän hauskaa puuhaa.

----------


## kp63

> Kyllähän nuo Jarin lenkit tiedetään  Siksi en uskaltanutkaan lähteä mukaan, vaan kävin ajamassa turvallisesti maantietä pitkin. Vähän ihmetytti sateen puute, kun ennusteissa kuitenkin oli luvassa varsin kosteaa. Lehmijärventiellä tuli pieni kuuro ja Nummelassa muutama pisara, mutta muuten sai ajella lähes kuivilla teillä.
> 
> Nyt muutkin voivat ajaa minun vakioreittiä Degerbystä Päivölän kautta Tähtelään, kun Ingarskilan tie Tähtelän kupeessa on vihdoin päällystetty. Tuota reittiä voisi ajaa Inkooseenkin tien 51 sijasta, jos ensi viikonloppuna Fiskarsin lenkki toteutuu.



Päivitin, osuiko. Vanhakin jäi näkyviin ?. Nyt näyttää, että selkenee viikonlopuksi. Jos su näyttää la selkeästi paremmalta, niin mulla ainakin on mahdollisuus päättää ajopäivä vasta pe, mites muilla ?

----------


## kp63

Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tiedän, että olen ajoissa, mutta jääpi enempi aikaa retostella eli tässä ehdotus syyskauden 220km, ei siis ihan nööseille. Pitempi tauko tietenkin Fiskarssissa (noin 90km) ja lyhyempi tutulla huoltiksella Lohjalla.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...ee63d31ded&z=9



Olipa tuo reittilinkki jäänyt säikeessä sen verran kauas että lainasin sen tähän uudestaan.

Minulle käy sunnuntaikin (ja lauantaina taas maastoon eiks je?).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?



Minulle käy (tiistaina en pääsisikään).
Miten muuten olisi jos vaihdettaisiin kalusto cyclocrossariin tms ja ajeltaisiin kehä III:n sisäpuolella olevia hiekkateitä? 
Vähän niin kuin kotikaupunkiin tutustumisen merkeissä (monelle saatta olla Nurmijärven ja Kirkkonummen reitit jo tutumpia kuin Espoon tai Helsingin).

----------


## mantis

> Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?



Mulle kanssa kävisi vaihteeksi kuivempi lenkkikin eli keksiviikko on hyvä.

----------


## Iletys

Täältä ääni myös keskiviikolle! Ihan jatkossakin olisi kiva jos keskiviikkona olisi joku ajo täälläpäin. (siitä vaan järkkäämään)

----------


## MikkoMaM

Kiitos Jarille lauantain maastolenkin vetämisestä. Olipa hurjan hauskaa vaikka kliimaksi eli tuo vertikaali-360 jäi tällä kertaa kokeilematta :-)

Fiskarsin keikka - minulle myös sopii että ajopäivä valitaan vasta perjantaina


mikko

----------


## Proj.nro

> Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?



Sopii ke. Vaikkakin jos tätä vauhtia ennuste päivittyy, ei huomenna sada lainkaan. Ainahan voi ajaa molempina päivinä  :Hymy:  

Fiskarsiin lähden kumpana päivänä vain, jos saan luvan.

----------


## juhone

> Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?



Keskiviikko käy. Cuivempi on succis on Civempi succis.

----------


## ElluT

> Jos ennusteet pitävät voisi olla viisasta siirtää ti Espoon tupalenkki keskiviikolle 17.30. Mites on ?



Meinasin ehdottaa samaa eli mennään vaan ke. Tosin nyt missataan juhonen märät valkoiset succikset, damn...

----------


## kp63

Meillä kaikilla on omat salaiset unelmamme. Alkaa olla viimehetket tehdä viikolla kunnon lenksu + toi vois vastapäivään olla autoilijahelppo jos sellasta nyt onkaan. http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.812988&z=10

----------


## Iletys

Kannatus kp:n reitille! Jo senkin takia, että joku oikeasti jaksaa suunnitella nuo.

----------


## mantis

Kp:n reitti näyttää hyvälle, mutta joko lähtö aiemmin tai sitten kaikille valot mukaan. Kerkee tulla pimiä jos lähetään vasta 18.00.

----------


## ElluT

> Kp:n reitti näyttää hyvälle, mutta joko lähtö aiemmin tai sitten kaikille valot mukaan. Kerkee tulla pimiä jos lähetään vasta 18.00.



Kp ehdotteli, että lähdettäis 17.30, se varmaan riittää? Mulle ainakin käy tuo aika. Ja hyvä reittiehdotus, thanks kp!

----------


## Iletys

Pimeetä tulee jo ennen kasia, eli viimeistään siirtymällä olisi hyvä olla valoa.

----------


## kp63

Joo huono(n) näköisenä en mielellään kruisaile roiloon 4-kymppiä. Ton linkin perusteella ensi viikolla pitää lähteä 17.15 ja seuraavalla 17.00. Iletykselle: työn, ja karttakiinnostuksen, näkömuistin yms takia noi lähiseudun reitit alkaa olla omalla kovalevyllä eli niiden raapustelu ei oo "uhraus", kiitos kuitenniin. Yritetään olla paikalla mielummin ajoissa niin, että startti olisi tasan 17.30, niin jää vähän pelivaraa esim rengasrikkoon. 


JK: On luvannut ilmeisesti torstaillekin ajettavaa keliä eli löytyykö innostusta ajaa uudelleen huomenna 17.30 vaikka tammaravien nimellä semmonen kevyempi ja naisellisempi  :Hymy:  ulkoilusiivu. 

http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/espoo.html

----------


## Iletys

> Iletykselle: työn, ja karttakiinnostuksen, näkömuistin yms takia noi lähiseudun reitit alkaa olla omalla kovalevyllä eli niiden raapustelu ei oo "uhraus", kiitos kuitenniin.



Se näyttää mulle päin siltä, että vaivaa on nähty, joten arvostusta löytyy, kiitos!

----------


## karhile

> JK: On luvannut ilmeisesti torstaillekin ajettavaa keliä eli löytyykö innostusta ajaa uudelleen huomenna 17.30 vaikka tammaravien nimellä semmonen kevyempi ja naisellisempi  ulkoilusiivu. 
> 
> http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/espoo.html



Tänään en pääse laiskemman penkkiharrastuksen takia, mutta huomiseksi löytyisi kyllä innostusta. "Tammaravien" puolella väläyteltiin viime viikolla lähtöajaksi jo 17.00, mutta eiköhän tuo 17.30 riittäne.

----------


## kp63

> Tänään en pääse laiskemman penkkiharrastuksen takia, mutta huomiseksi löytyisi kyllä innostusta. "Tammaravien" puolella väläyteltiin viime viikolla lähtöajaksi jo 17.00, mutta eiköhän tuo 17.30 riittäne.



Sori, en tiennyt puheista, mielestäni 17.00 on parempi ja jos jo sovittu, niin sitä kaikki noudattakoon. Jos ei vielä reitti-ideaa, niin tossa "kevyt" viiskymppinen. Siinä keskari pysyy alhaisena, kun siinä on muutamia "hidastetöyssyjä :Kieli pitkällä:  . 

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Olipa tuo reittilinkki jäänyt säikeessä sen verran kauas että lainasin sen tähän uudestaan.
> 
> Minulle käy sunnuntaikin (ja lauantaina taas maastoon eiks je?).




Sääennuste tarjoa lauantaiksi sadetta ja enemmän tuulta ja sunnuntaiksi poutaa ja vähemmän tuulta. Ehdotan Fiskarsin lenkin siirtoa sunnuntaiksi (Bemböle klo 10), jos lauantain sää ei ratkaisevasti muutu.

----------


## kp63

> Sääennuste tarjoa lauantaiksi sadetta ja enemmän tuulta ja sunnuntaiksi poutaa ja vähemmän tuulta. Ehdotan Fiskarsin lenkin siirtoa sunnuntaiksi (Bemböle klo 10), jos lauantain sää ei ratkaisevasti muutu.



Samaa mieltä ja näyttäs olevan monen muunkin näkemys ja eihän naatiskeluretkeä viitti sateessa ajaa. Mun puolesta voidaan jo sopia (ellei ennusteet viimeistään esim pe aamupaivällä tosiaan oleellisesti muutu) että ainakin su ajetaan. Saahan sen lenksun ajaa myös la, jos pitää sateesta ja intoa riittää :Hymy:  .

----------


## Iletys

Tack, hyvä lenkki oli tänään.

Huomasko joku onko mulla roikkunut kypärästä usb-johto? Jos on, niin sen ei ollut tarkoitus. On varmaan ollut hifi:n näköinen.
Kypärän eteisen lattialle laskiessa huomasin Garminin piuhan olevan siellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

5......4 maantiekilpuria + 1 hybridi naatiskeli yllä speksatun pohjoisespoon töyssyspesiaalin. Lenksuna kivan vaihteleva heti ajettava ja sopivan lyhyt näin syksyksi. Vauhti oli toisille sopiva ja toisille valitettavasti ei. No nämähän on jo offseason lenkkejä ilman virallista vetäjää ja speksiä eli ne muodostuu semmoisiksi kuin muodostuu. Hyvänä vertailuna kaikille jotka haaveilevat hybridin ostosta: eilinen lenkki maantiefillarilla keskisyke 113 ja tänään hybridillä max 172, keski 142 ja yli kynnyksen (ehkä 160) 10min ja molemmat lenkit noin 30km/h.

----------


## StePe

Norjalaisten lauantain ennusteesta on sade kadonnut esim. Espoon ja Lohjan osalta. Animaatiossa näyttää pilvialue vyöryvän alueen yli, mutta sademäärä olisi mukamas kuitenkin 0 mm.
Minulle tuo lauantai sopisi paremmin, kun sunnuntaina pitäisi olla heti klo 16 jälkeen kotona.

Noille iltalenkeille kannattaisi ihan suosiolla ottaa kunnolliset valot mukaan, niin ei tarvitsisi hyvällä säällä jättää lenkkiä turhaan kesken. Eilenkin illalla minulla tuli lähes 130 km erinomaisissa olosuhteissa (kaiken kaikkiaan sattui sopivasti, kun alkumatkasta sai vastatuuleen ison ryhmän peesin ja myöhemmin ei sitten tuulta oikeastaan ollutkaan).

----------


## karhile

> 5......4 maantiekilpuria + 1 hybridi naatiskeli yllä speksatun pohjoisespoon töyssyspesiaalin. Lenksuna kivan vaihteleva heti ajettava ja sopivan lyhyt näin syksyksi. Vauhti oli toisille sopiva ja toisille valitettavasti ei.



Korjaus: meikäläisen pyörä oli CC ja renkaillakin leveyttä uskomattomat 35 :No huh!: . Sehän olikin tietysti ainoa syy miksei vauhti ollut tänään sopiva. No toki jotkut pärjää hybridilläkin, kai se on otettava itseä niskasta kiinni ja todettava kaiken olleen sittenkin miehestä kiinni :Nolous: .
Tästälähin lähden sitten vain superkevyille lenkeille.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=StePe;1483328]Norjalaisten lauantain ennusteesta on sade kadonnut esim. Espoon ja Lohjan osalta. Animaatiossa näyttää pilvialue vyöryvän alueen yli, mutta sademäärä olisi mukamas kuitenkin 0 mm.
Minulle tuo lauantai sopisi paremmin, kun sunnuntaina pitäisi olla heti klo 16 jälkeen kotona.

Mulle hlökohtaisesi kumpikin olisi ok. Mutta jos lähdetään siitä, mitä aiemmin on ilmoitettu ja speksattu niin mielestäni  lenkki tulee ajaa  normaalina lauantain Tupa-lenkkinä alkaen klo 10. Toi su tuli esille ainoastaan varapäivän varapäivänä ja pelkästään alkuviikosta ennustetun la-sateen vuoksi. Siten sateenuhan poistuessa myös su poistuu listalta mahdollisena ajopäivänä. Lisäksi näyttää että la tuuli olisi aika kevyt ja lounaasta. Vaikka tiedän, että joillekin taas la ei käy, niin sanoisin "reitittäjänä" että tämän päivän ennusteiden perusteella ajamme lauantaina.  ( saahan sen ajaa myös sunnuntaina) . Tulipas aika pitkä filosofointi.

HUOM !!!. Muistakaa/ huomioikaa tankkauksissa, juomissa yms, että lenkin eka tauko on ajateltu vasta Fiskarsissa, joka tulee Stepen koukun kautta ajaessa vasta noin satkun kohdalla. Jan ota kuppi kaffea ennen lähtöä ettei kaffikitinä ala jo jossain Inkoon kohdalla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Onko muita, jotka eivät pääse lauantaina?
Jos löytyy sunnuntaiksi ajajia, niin voitaisiin ajaa samalle suunnalle vähän varioiden: 
tupa-Inkoo-Raasepori-Tenhola-Fiskars-Karjalohja-Lohja

Kahvitauko Fiskarsissa. kp, mikä kahvila sulla oli mielessä?

----------


## kp63

moi, toi www.kuparipaja.fi
Periaatteessa tekis mieli kattoo miten roppa ja revanteri reagoi kahteen pitkään. Jos sopii niin päätän sään ja revanterin mukaan vasta la iltana ja voisko myös ajaa vastapäivään? + sitten optiona valitusoikeus koko matkalle. Oisko viisasta laittaa hepon sivuille mainos, että Espoolaiset tarjoo su 30+ / pitkän, joka ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti tuvalta 10.00 tai sitten erikoispitkänä 9.30 ensin kioskilta tuvalle + toi lenksu.

----------


## VPR

Eli ajetaankin huomenna? Pitää sitten tankata tänään pastaa kunnolla.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

[QUOTE=kp63;1483378][QUOTE=StePe;1483328]Norjalaisten lauantain ennusteesta on sade kadonnut esim. Espoon ja Lohjan osalta. Animaatiossa näyttää pilvialue vyöryvän alueen yli, mutta sademäärä olisi mukamas kuitenkin 0 mm.
Minulle tuo lauantai sopisi paremmin, kun sunnuntaina pitäisi olla heti klo 16 jälkeen kotona.

Mulle hlökohtaisesi kumpikin olisi ok. Mutta jos lähdetään siitä, mitä aiemmin on ilmoitettu ja speksattu niin mielestäni  lenkki tulee ajaa  normaalina lauantain Tupa-lenkkinä alkaen klo 10. Toi su tuli esille ainoastaan varapäivän varapäivänä ja pelkästään alkuviikosta ennustetun la-sateen vuoksi. Siten sateenuhan poistuessa myös su poistuu listalta mahdollisena ajopäivänä. Lisäksi näyttää että la tuuli olisi aika kevyt ja lounaasta. Vaikka tiedän, että joillekin taas la ei käy, niin sanoisin "reitittäjänä" että tämän päivän ennusteiden perusteella ajamme lauantaina.  ( saahan sen ajaa myös sunnuntaina) . Tulipas aika pitkä filosofointi.

HUOM !!!. Muistakaa/ huomioikaa tankkauksissa, juomissa yms, että lenkin eka tauko on ajateltu vasta Fiskarsissa, joka tulee Stepen koukun kautta ajaessa vasta noin satkun kohdalla. Jan ota kuppi kaffea ennen lähtöä ettei kaffikitinä ala jo jossain Inkoon kohdalla.[/QUOTE

Täältä yksi kammen vääntäjä ilmestyy Tuvalle lauantaina klo 10.

----------


## wilier-08

Kaiketi sitä pitää tulla morjestaa Espoon iltalypsy miehiä,kurvaan Inkoosta lyhyemmälle reitille.

----------


## Jälkijouko

+1
Tuvalla tavataan. Pyöräilyn rokkenrollia!

----------


## Proj.nro

Toivon teille kaikille lauantaina lähtijöille mukavaa sateista keliä, rengasrikkoja ja sopivaa vastatuulta, prkele  :Hymy: 



Nyt se sitten lupailee sadetta sunnuntaille...  :Vihainen:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No tempaistaanpa nyt sitten niin, että tarjotaan lenkki molempina päivinä.

Siis:

Espoon tupalenkit tarjoaa viikonloppuna Länsi-Uudenmaan ympäri ja takaisin -lenkin.

Lauantaina ajetaan myötäpäivään ja sunnuntaina *vastapäivään* (huom muutos eiliseen ideaan), ei kuitenkaan ihan sama reitti, mutta Fiskarsissa pysähdytään kahvitauolla molempina päivinä.
Kilometrejä kumpanakin päivänä tuvalta tuvalle tulee noin 230.

Lisäsin lenkit myös fillarikalenteriin

----------


## Teppo

Onko Jarin reitillä nuo Norrbyntie ja Krokbyntie hiljattain asfaltoituja? Tiehallinnon kartan ja googlen street viewin perusteella olisivat hiekkateitä. Flunssaisena en valitettavasti kykene lähtemään viikonlopun lenkeille mukaan, mutta jos käyn tuollapäin yksin ajamassa tässä joku päivä niin olisi mukava tietää noista päällysteistä etukäteen.

----------


## StePe

> Onko Jarin reitillä nuo Norrbyntie ja Krokbyntie hiljattain asfaltoituja? Tiehallinnon kartan ja googlen street viewin perusteella olisivat hiekkateitä. Flunssaisena en valitettavasti kykene lähtemään viikonlopun lenkeille mukaan, mutta jos käyn tuollapäin yksin ajamassa tässä joku päivä niin olisi mukava tietää noista päällysteistä etukäteen.



Kyllähän niitä kuivia hiekkateitäkin hyvin voi maantiepyörällä ajaa. Olen monta kertaa ajanut Norrbyntien kautta Tammisaareen - kuiva hyväkuntoinen hiekkatie on kuitenkin miellyttävämpi ajaa kuin vilkas valtaväylä (eli tässä tapauksessa tie nro 25). 

Keväällä Prästkullan kautta Tenholaan ajaessa ei risteyksestä vilkaisten Krogbyntie näyttänyt ollenkaan houkuttelevalta, mutta onneksi erinomainen korvaava reitti kulkeekin siinä pari km lännempänä.

Maantiepyörällä olen ajanut joskus myös suoran reitin Tammisaaresta Pohjaan (taitaa olla Mörbyntie ja se oli ainakin silloin lähes koko matkalla hiekkatie). Mörbyntietä ei ainakaan parin vuoden takaisessa kunnossa voi suositella maantieohjuksille.

----------


## Teppo

Kiitos Stepe, hyvä tietää noiden hiekkapätkien kondis. Hyväkuntoinen hiekkapätkä menee tosiaan kivasti maantiepyörällä mutta ne  huonokuntoiset ovat pahimmillaan hirveitä ajaa cc-pyörälläkin.

----------


## Antero

> No tempaistaanpa nyt sitten niin, että tarjotaan lenkki molempina päivinä.
> 
> Siis:
> 
> Espoon tupalenkit tarjoaa viikonloppuna Länsi-Uudenmaan ympäri ja takaisin -lenkin.
> 
> Lauantaina ajetaan myötäpäivään ja sunnuntaina *vastapäivään* (huom muutos eiliseen ideaan), ei kuitenkaan ihan sama reitti, mutta Fiskarsissa pysähdytään kahvitauolla molempina päivinä.
> Kilometrejä kumpanakin päivänä tuvalta tuvalle tulee noin 230.
> 
> Lisäsin lenkit myös fillarikalenteriin



Mukana ainakin lähtöpaikalle saakka jos "juoksukauden" avaamisen jälkeen kammet vielä pyörii. Huomenna Reitti2000 CC:llä, joten sillon ei pääse.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko Jarin reitillä nuo Norrbyntie ja Krokbyntie hiljattain asfaltoituja? Tiehallinnon kartan ja googlen street viewin perusteella olisivat hiekkateitä.



Hyvä huomio. Ei ollut tarkoitus ajaa hiekkateitä. Korjasin reittisuunnitelman tältä osin.

Jos jollakulla on ajantasaista tietoa että Norrbyntien olisi siistissä kunnossa, niin kertokoon, niin ajetaan sitten se kuitenkin.

----------


## VPR

17 kuskia lähti tuvalta, kolme kääntyi Inkoossa takaisin, kaksi oikaisi Karjalohjalla, yksi jäi Nummelaan ja yksi Mikkelään ja 11 palasi tuvalle. 255 kilsaa siirtymineen, 9h 40min.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.234589&z=10

----------


## kp63

Edelliseen lisäten. Voiko ihanammin päivää enää viettää? Upea sää, maisemat, kuskit ja tiet. Tosi kovakuntoinen ja hyvin tankattu porukka eli vauhti ei hiipunut ja kukaan ei katkennut.  Ehkä ainut miinus oli 1 taukopaikka kuparipaja, jonka tarjonta ei ollut ihan miljöön veroinen. Kiitos omasta puolestani kaikille. 

JK:lle: Sää ok ja revanteri ei, mutta yritetään eli mukana

----------


## Heikki

Voiko enää hienommin päättää kauden kuin tällaiseen porukkalenkkiin? 

Kiitos!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vähänkö oon kateellinen tän päivän lenkille, kun itse en päässyt osallistumaan. Lämmintä näköjään oli. Ymmärsikö porukka varustautua kesävaattein? 

Sunnuntaina taitaa olla parasta taas palata talvivaatekauteen.

Piirtelin tuossa reitin uusiksi Fiskarsin ja Tammisaaren välille, eli näin.

Jos huomenna on mukana paikallisia teitä paremmin tuntevia, niin voisivat sitten hihkata jos opastan harhaan.

----------


## Ari_T

Oli tosiaan mahtava lenkki: hieno ilma, nätti reitti ja mukavaa lenkkiseuraa. Porukassa sattui vain yksi rengasrikko ja sekin liian paino-optimoitujen renkaiden takia.  :Hymy:  Toivottavasti saatte huomiselle lenkille samanlaiset olosuhteet.

Vauhti oli sopivan kovaa, mutta takapuoli pääsi silti puutumaan. Vaatetuksen puolesta olisi kyllä selvinnyt vähemmälläkin, vaikka shortsilinjalla lähdinkin. Tällä kertaa kengänsuojat olivat liioittelua ja kastelivat kengät sisältä.

----------


## TuH

Komean lenkin teitte!

Aioin itsekin liittyä mukaan Karjaalta, mutta reittitietoni olivat näköjään ihan väärät. Oletin, että tulette Tammisaari-Siggby-Pohja-reittiä kohti Fiskarsia, joten olin tosiaan täysin hakoteillä, kun yritin ajaa sitä kautta tupalenkkiä vastaan. Taisin suunnilleen Tammisaaren hiffata, että se juna taisi mennä jo... :Hymy:  Että soololenkki tuli tehtyä, mutta ainakin sää oli mitä loistavin ja maisemat kauniita. 

Sunnuntain lenkkeilijöille tiedoksi, että se päällystämättömäksi merkitty Krobyntie (Tammisaaren ja Pohjan välillä) ei ole mitään herkkua ajaa. Siellä on paikka paikoin semmoisia hasardikuoppia että etukiekko on taatusti paskana, jos sellaiseen erehtyy ajamaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Länsi-Uudenmaan ympäriajon paluulenkille osallistui tänään viisi kuskia. Kaikki ajoivat tuvalta tuvalle asti. Matkaa kertyi 230 km. Lähes ennalta suunniteltua reittiä ajettiin. Kahvitauko pidettiin kuitenkin pikaisemmassa paikassa, eli Pohjankurun Shellillä.

Kp osallistui molempina päivinä eikä osoittanut minkäänlaisia väsymisen merkkejä toisenakaan päivänä. Päin vastoin. Meno vain yltyi loppumatkasta kun hän veti kuin hevonen letkaa perässään vastatuuleen. Kp:n pyöräilyteorian opiskeluissa lienee pointtinsa. Tuo max-välityksellä peesailu palautumisen nopeuttamiseksi oli minulle uusi asia.

----------


## kp63

eilen totesin, että kova suoritus porukalta ja olihan se, mutta kalpenee tämän päivän superviisikon (heljä, jussi, esa, jari ja mä) rutistukselle. Tosiaan yhdellä tauolla posoteltiin  lenkki vuorovedoin niin, että kokonais ajoajaksi tuli 7h 20min eli eilistä nopeammin.  Itellä tänään yllättävän helppoa, syke tänään muutaman pykälän isompi ja molempina päivina 230km vaati noin 5400kcal.

----------


## Proj.nro

Tässä luvattu gps-tallenne. 
Vähän tekee mieli vielä ylistää lisää, oli hieno lenkki, hieno reitti, mutta huonot eväät. Oksettaa taas ajatuskin patukoista. Leipä se miehen tiellä pitää.

edit. taidan lähteä syömään jotain pientä, kun garmiini väittää kulutukseksi 10319 kcal...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Allekirjoittaneella on suunnitelmissa ajaa pitkiä (200- km) viikonloppulenkkejä vielä ainakin lokakuun ajan. Löytyykö samansuuntaisia kaavailuja muilta? Esimerkiksi tulevana viikonloppuna voisi ajaa säitten mukaan lauantaina tai sunnuntaina samantapaisella tyylillä kuin viikonlopun Fiskarsin lenkeillä.

----------


## rhiisto

Voisin ainakin muutamana viikonloppuna lähteäkin pitkälle lenkille. Tulevana viikonloppuna kyllä pitäisi olla sunnuntai tuo päivä.

----------


## timppa_234

Mites tiistaina 28.9 tai torstaina 30.9, onko lähtijöitä? Jos on niin mihin aikaan startataan Bembölestä?

----------


## kp63

> Allekirjoittaneella on suunnitelmissa ajaa pitkiä (200- km) viikonloppulenkkejä vielä ainakin lokakuun ajan. Löytyykö samansuuntaisia kaavailuja muilta? Esimerkiksi tulevana viikonloppuna voisi ajaa säitten mukaan lauantaina tai sunnuntaina samantapaisella tyylillä kuin viikonlopun Fiskarsin lenkeillä.



Pari viikonloppua menee vihteellä  :Hymy:  / :Vihainen:  mutta sitten mukana. Voisko ideoida esim 70+70+70 lenksut niin että, porukka voi ajaa perinteisen SPRINTTITUPA-140 lenkin tai FRIIKKITUPA-210 lenkin päivän fiilisten tai aikataulun mukaan eli ekalle tauolle kimpassa. Yleisesti la tai su ok.

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän niitä pitkiä lenkkejä pitäisi jatkaa vielä pitkään (pitkillä lenkeillä alkaa vaan kohta olla valopakko, vaikka lähtöä aikaistaisi). Jossakin vaiheessa kalusto vaihtuu maantiepyörästä CC-peliksi ja reitit sen seurauksena vähän erilaisiksi (7 - 10 h monipuolisemmassa maastossa on kyllä mukavaa vaihtelua - nousumetrejäkin kertyy yleensä tuplasti maantielenkkeihin verrattuna). 

Ensi viikonloppuna minulla on vuorossa maastopyöräilyä Itä-Suomessa, mutta sen jälkeen pitää yrittää ajaa vielä muutama viikonlopun maantielenkkikin (kelien mukaan).





> edit. taidan lähteä syömään jotain pientä, kun garmiini väittää kulutukseksi 10319 kcal...



Jos tuo kulutu on Edge 705:n arvio, niin ei sitä kovin vakavasti kannata ottaa. Yhdellä kevään lenkillä 705 väitti kulutukseksi 23006 kcal, mutta tehomittarin datan perusteella n. 10000 kcal olisi ollut lähempänä totuutta

----------


## Ari_T

> Kyllähän niitä pitkiä lenkkejä pitäisi jatkaa vielä pitkään (pitkillä lenkeillä alkaa vaan kohta olla valopakko, vaikka lähtöä aikaistaisi). Jossakin vaiheessa kalusto vaihtuu maantiepyörästä CC-peliksi ja reitit sen seurauksena vähän erilaisiksi (7 - 10 h monipuolisemmassa maastossa on kyllä mukavaa vaihtelua - nousumetrejäkin kertyy yleensä tuplasti maantielenkkeihin verrattuna).



Vaihtuu CC-peliksi?  :Sarkastinen: 

Aika tiukalle meni lauantaina valon kanssa jo nyt. Hämärässäkin olisi syytä olla se lamppu käytössä ja itselläni oli jäänyt kotiin. Lähdön aikaistaminenkaan 10:stä voi olla lauantaina/sunnuntaina hieman huono...

----------


## kp63

Moi

Pari tuntia 28-30 ajelua ja jos tälle palstalle tulee halukkaita, niin voin "vetää" ja "kartottaa" sen jotenkin Meno Lepsämään ja Tulo Velskolaan - maisemiin, ne kun on helposti ajettavia näin viikolla

----------


## ElluT

> Mites tiistaina 28.9 tai torstaina 30.9, onko lähtijöitä?



Mä joudun nyt kyllä skippaamaan tän viikon iltalenkit, se flunssa iski sitten kuitenkin viime keskiviikon jälkeen  :Vihainen:  Jospa viikonloppuna sitten uskaltautuis Vantaankoskelle. 
Pitäkää kivaa munkin puolestani!

----------


## karhile

> Moi
> 
> Pari tuntia 28-30 ajelua



Luotan noihin "leppoisiin" lukemiin ja mitä ilmeisimmin uskaltaudun paikalle. Lepsämä ja Velskola sopivat hyvin. Jälkimmäisestä osaa jo kotiluolaankin, jos ei matalissa hidasteissa :No huh!:  enää pysy mukana.

----------


## skior

> Pari tuntia 28-30 ajelua ja jos tälle palstalle tulee halukkaita, niin voin "vetää" ja "kartottaa" sen jotenkin Meno Lepsämään ja Tulo Velskolaan - maisemiin, ne kun on helposti ajettavia näin viikolla



Kaipa sitä voisin minäkin tulla mukaan.

----------


## Iletys

Taloyhtiön hallituksen kokous estää pääsyn. Nyt on kyllä asiat huonosti!

----------


## Tassu

> Mites tiistaina 28.9 tai torstaina 30.9, onko lähtijöitä? Jos on niin mihin aikaan startataan Bembölestä?



Mulle sopis torstai klo 17-17.30. En oo vähän aikaan päässy ja nyt sais vimoset merkinnät kilometrikisaan. :Leveä hymy: 

Jos on kuivaa niin sit vois ajaa oikealla lenkkipyörällä (keskari esim. 30),
jos on märkää niin sit tulisin fiksillä (max 26 keskari). 
Voin ajaa kuivalla kelillä tuota märkävauhtiakin, jos vain muille sopii.

Valot on mukana varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## karhile

[QUOTE=Tassu;1485634]
jos on märkää niin sit tulisin fiksillä (max 26 keskari). 
Voin ajaa kuivalla kelillä tuota märkävauhtiakin, jos vain muille sopii.QUOTE]

Itselle ainakin sopisi, viikko sitten putosin pois yli 30kilsan vauhdissa, mutta enemmistö päättänee kai sitten torstaina miten lennokkaasti mennään. Tosin, kai sitä saisi kaksikin ryhmää, jos kiinnostusta riittää tarpeeksi.

----------


## kp63

> Luotan noihin "leppoisiin" lukemiin ja mitä ilmeisimmin uskaltaudun paikalle. Lepsämä ja Velskola sopivat hyvin. Jälkimmäisestä osaa jo kotiluolaankin, jos ei matalissa hidasteissa enää pysy mukana.



 
jep tänään (jos saan olla vetäjä) ajetaan ns takuulenkki, keskari on mitä on, mutta takaan, että peesissä on alhaiset ja tasaiset tehot niin suorilla kuin ylämäissä. Lenkin pituus on valoisuus-optimoitu eli jos tulee esim rengasrikko, niin valot täytyy olla mukana. Ohessa reitti, josta lähtee noin 3km pois, kun kuonomäkeen ajetaan oikeasti ketunkorven kautta. Ja lähdetään tasan 17.15.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.203247&z=12

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Allekirjoittaneella on suunnitelmissa ajaa pitkiä (200- km) viikonloppulenkkejä vielä ainakin lokakuun ajan. Löytyykö samansuuntaisia kaavailuja muilta? Esimerkiksi tulevana viikonloppuna voisi ajaa säitten mukaan lauantaina tai sunnuntaina samantapaisella tyylillä kuin viikonlopun Fiskarsin lenkeillä.



Pitkä tupalenkki sopii myös minulle. Voihan reitin suunnitella niin että siitä voi poiketa hieman aikaisemmin....

----------


## timppa_234

> Pari tuntia 28-30 ajelua ja jos tälle palstalle tulee halukkaita, niin voin "vetää" ja "kartottaa" sen jotenkin Meno Lepsämään ja Tulo Velskolaan - maisemiin,



Tämä meni ihan speksien mukaan. Leppoisaa ajelua pari tuntia ja keskinopeus 29. Kiitoksia KP:lle ja muille vetojuhdille.

Navakka siperialainen tuuli ja loppumatkasta 6 asteen lämpotila kertoo, että ollaan syssyssä. Sortseilla ei tarkene kuin friikit.

----------


## jjyrki

Olin tänään mukana ja kivaa oli, tosin kotimatkalla oli jo sysipimeää ja varovainen piti olla.  Pannaanpa kunnon valonheittäjä hankintalistalle kun kautta ei malta millään lopettaa.

Jari ja KP ovat viime aikoina googlemapsanneet reitit jakeluun ja tämä on erittäin hyvä asia, sillä monella on stongassa garmiini johon reitin voi heittää, jollon porukan hajotessa aina on joku joka pysyy reitillä.

----------


## Ari_T

Tänään ei ehtinyt lenkille muiden menojen takia, mutta nyt olisi tarjolla hitaampaa lenkkiä huomiselle. Lähtö tuvalta 17:00 ja lenkin reitti about tämä.

Tavoitteena on siis ajella noin 27 km/h keskarilla (mukana hitaampia) eikä tällä lenkillä jätetä. Vetovuorot saatan tosin omia kokonaan, jos porukkaa tulee liian vähän parijonoon. Olen kuitenkin sellainen shortsifriikki, joka ei enää tahdo pysyä peesissä lämpimänä.  :Hymy:

----------


## juhone

Kiitoksia kaikille huippulenkistä! Eipä ole Velskolan mäet ennen tuntuneet noin hyvältä kun lähdin niitä itsekseni puskemaan. Onko kunto muka voinut parantua, vai olikohan se sittenkin myötätuulen jeesiä?  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä vielä gepsikäppyrää: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3080748925

----------


## karhile

Kiitokset vain omasta puolestanikin koopeelle takuulenkistä, jossa tällainen amatöörikin pysyi hyvin taas mukana ja kaikille muillekin ajoseurasta, ennenkaikkea tuulenhalkomisesta. Taisi olla omalta osaltani syyskuun paras porukkalenkki. Ei jäänyt kesken, ei kastunut ja vauhtikin sopiva.
Piti keskiviikkona lepäillä, mutta täytynee lähteä Ari_T:n tarjoamalle lenkille, jos vain ehdin ja torstainakin kai sittten taas.

----------


## kp63

> Tänään ei ehtinyt lenkille muiden menojen takia, mutta nyt olisi tarjolla hitaampaa lenkkiä huomiselle. Lähtö tuvalta 17:00 ja lenkin reitti about tämä.
> 
> Tavoitteena on siis ajella noin 27 km/h keskarilla (mukana hitaampia) eikä tällä lenkillä jätetä. Vetovuorot saatan tosin omia kokonaan, jos porukkaa tulee liian vähän parijonoon. Olen kuitenkin sellainen shortsifriikki, joka ei enää tahdo pysyä peesissä lämpimänä.



Yllä 10-pisteen esimerkki miten mielestäni kuuluu toimia. Ei ruikuteta reiteistä, vauhdeista, päivistä yms vaan otetaan rohkeasti vastuuta ja räätälöidään kierros omien (ja seuralaisten) tarpeiden mukaan + annetaan muillekin mahdollisuus nauttia + ilmoitetaan selkeästi, kuka johtaa. ARI_ T saat kaiken kunnioitukseni. 

Samalla kiitän omasta puolestani muitakin kauden järjestäjiä ja erityisesti niitä, jotka ovat aikanaan punkeneet Espooseen Ma, ti ke, to, (1kpl spesiaali pe), la (la tupa lenkeistä erityiskiitos) ja su lenkkejä sillä olen saanut tulla keväällä nöösinä ns valmiiseen pöytään nauttimaan pyöräilyn antimista.

btw1: jos Espooseen tulisi HEPO:n kaltainen yhdistys se olisi EPO ja sloganina: TARVITKO PYÖRÄILYYN PIRISTYSTÄ...EPO AUTTAA.

btw2: Aika monta PK-lenkkiä ajaneena ja porukan menohaluja seuranneena, ehdotan (jos selviän vkonlopun veneen, laiturin ja mailmanparannuksen aiheuttamista hapoista), että ensi tiistaina sään salliessa (ke vois olla säävarapäivä) ajettaisiin Tuvalta klo 17.00 alkaen normaalin Espoon tiistailenkin (28-30) lisäksi (ei siis sijasta !!!) parin tunnin KP-lenkki  :Kieli pitkällä:  VK/MK tasoilla (34+). Tietenkin vain, jos halukkaita ilmaantuu paikalle.

----------


## TetedeCourse

EPOon minäkin voisin liittyä heti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## scarson

> Tänään ei ehtinyt lenkille muiden menojen takia, mutta nyt olisi tarjolla hitaampaa lenkkiä huomiselle. Lähtö tuvalta 17:00 ja lenkin reitti about tämä.
> 
> Tavoitteena on siis ajella noin 27 km/h keskarilla (mukana hitaampia) eikä tällä lenkillä jätetä. Vetovuorot saatan tosin omia kokonaan, jos porukkaa tulee liian vähän parijonoon. Olen kuitenkin sellainen shortsifriikki, joka ei enää tahdo pysyä peesissä lämpimänä.



Tulen mukaan :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Tässä kaksi ehdotusta Tupa-lenkiksi lauanataina. Myös sunnuntai mahdollinen, jos lauantain sää ei ole kelvollinen.

Hausjärven lenkki 196 km:

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...7,2.598267&z=9

Portaan lenkki 212 km:

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...,1.299133&z=10

Kumpikin lenkki olisi tarkoitus ajaa vastapäivään. 

Hausjärven lenkin osalta Hausjärvellä ei varmaan ole Tauko-kioski enää auki, joten taukopaikka siellä on hakusessa. Hausjärven keskustassa on kyllä pari-kolme raflaa. Jos joku tietää hyvän taukopaikan Hausjärvellä tai sen läheisyydessä, otamme tiedon ilolla vastaan.

En tunne Portaan lenkkiä pohjoisilta osin kovin hyvin, joten sen osalta olisi hyvä, jos mukaan eksyisi joku reitin paremmin tunteva.

Huom. reittiehdotuksia voidaan aivan hyvin muokata.

----------


## karhile

Eilisen ajon tyyliin myös keskiviikon lenkki oli oikein onnistunut. Viidellä hengellä ajettiin n.50 kilsaa ja nopeus oli vain hiukan yli tavoitteeksi asetetun. Velskolan mäet mentiin nyt myötäpäivään ja muutenkin mäkiä tuli sopivasti vastaan. Kiitos vain Ari_T:lle lenkin vetämisestä ja muille ajoseurasta ja tuulen ajamisesta pois tieltäni.
t. peräpään valvoja.

----------


## tipsu

Hyvä lenkki oli tänään, nopeus minullekin sopiva, matka mukavan mittainen ja kiva pieni porukka :Hymy:  Sääkin suosi, vaikka loppumatkasta varpaita hiukan palelikin. Porukalla ajaminen tuo hauskaa vaihtelua parisuhdepyöräilyyn, ja saahan tässä enemmän peesiapuakin :Hymy:  Sunnuntaina sitten seuraavan kerran, jos ei mikään kuolemantauti yllätä ennen sitä. Muuten alkaakin oma kausi hiljalleen loppua kylmyyden takia.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna torstaina olen tulossa tuvalle niin, että klo 17 vois lähtee ajaan. Rauhallista vauhtia olisi tarkoitus ajella (jos vain muita on tulossa).

Kokeilin omia taitoja reittimerkintään eli alla olevan väsäsin. Voi olla, että meni metsään, kun osaa pätkästä en tunne (vedin vaan kartalla paikasta A paikkaan B  :Leveä hymy: )

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4074070 

Lapinkylästä Volsiin on hakusessa. Olen kyllä pari kertaa ollut mukana kun ajettu Veikkolasta Volsiin, mutta en muista yhtään mitä kautta se reitti meni (maanantailenkit tebbarilta).

Kauklahden kohdalla voi kattoo, mitä pitkin ajetaan kotiin, ja tarkoitus tosiaan loppumatkaa tulla KLV:tä pitkin, jos pimiä yllättää (vaikka valot onkin mukana). Alkumatkakin Kauklahteen KLV myös. Jos ei kuulosta hyvältä niin sit muutetaan. Kirkkonummi voidaan sivuuttaa ajamalla Vols-Österby-Veklahti-Sepänkylä-Masala (tuttu).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, kiitoksia ajoseurasta keskiviikon lenkillä. Mukavan viileä ilma, juomatkin pysyivät jääkaappikylminä. :Leveä hymy: 






> ... Hausjärven lenkki 196 km: ...



Yksi ääni täältä tämän puolesta.






> ... Voi olla, että meni metsään, kun osaa pätkästä en tunne (vedin vaan kartalla paikasta A paikkaan B )
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4074070



Ihan näppärä reitti. Ei mene metsään (itse en kylläkään pääse huomenna).

----------


## karhile

> Huomenna torstaina olen tulossa tuvalle niin, että klo 17 vois lähtee ajaan. Rauhallista vauhtia olisi tarkoitus ajella (jos vain muita on tulossa).
>  Jos ei kuulosta hyvältä niin sit muutetaan. Kirkkonummi voidaan sivuuttaa ajamalla Vols-Österby-Veklahti-Sepänkylä-Masala (tuttu).



Ihan hyvältähän tuo näyttää. Jos kahden illan porukka ajot ei torstaina kropassa liiemmin tunnu, niin voisi tuonkin käydä vielä ajamassa rauhallisella vauhdilla.

----------


## karhile

> Muuten alkaakin oma kausi hiljalleen loppua kylmyyden takia.



Shortsikelithän :Cool:  vielä on, joten eihän kylmyydestä ole tietoakaan. Kommandopipoa vain päähän, kengänsuojukset, talvihanskat jne, niin ajokausi jatkuu ja jatkuu ja................................................ :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Ajoissa taas, mutta kun oli päässä niin laitan näkyviin. Jannemaisittain teemana "alamäki täytyy ansaita"  :Leveä hymy:  kahdessa osassa. Huom lenkki on speksattu päättymään bembölen mäkeen, joka on tarkoitus posottaa isoimmalla välityksellä. :No huh!: 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.203247&z=12


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.203247&z=12

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Tässä kaksi ehdotusta Tupa-lenkiksi lauanataina. Myös sunnuntai mahdollinen, jos lauantain sää ei ole kelvollinen.
> 
> Hausjärven lenkki 196 km:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...7,2.598267&z=9
> 
> Portaan lenkki 212 km:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...,1.299133&z=10
> ...



 
Äänestän Hausjärven lenkkiehdotusta.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=Tassu;1486797]Huomenna torstaina olen tulossa tuvalle niin, että klo 17 vois lähtee ajaan. Rauhallista vauhtia olisi tarkoitus ajella (jos vain muita on tulossa).


http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4074070 

Valitettavasti esteitä vaikka pitäis lähtee ihan kannatuksen vuoksi, kun reittittäjiä alkaa tupsahtaa kuin sieniä sateella. Hyvä niin ja taas respektiä täältä. ihan ajettava reitti, ehkä menomatkan alussa Espoon kartanon ja Järvikylän reitti on ajettavampi.

----------


## apuajaja

> Kp osallistui molempina päivinä eikä osoittanut minkäänlaisia väsymisen merkkejä toisenakaan päivänä. Päin vastoin. Meno vain yltyi loppumatkasta kun hän veti kuin hevonen letkaa perässään vastatuuleen. *Kp:n pyöräilyteorian opiskeluissa lienee pointtinsa.* *Tuo max-välityksellä peesailu palautumisen nopeuttamiseksi oli minulle uusi asia*.



Täällä on puhuttu mielenkiintoisia. Haluaisitteko avata vähän tätä keskustelua muillekin asiasta kiinnostuneille.

----------


## TuH

Oliko nyt torstaille suunnitteilla vielä tupalenkkiä (klo 18?) vai kannattaako suosiolla polkaista Vantaankoskelle?

----------


## kp63

> Täällä on puhuttu mielenkiintoisia. Haluaisitteko avata vähän tätä keskustelua muillekin asiasta kiinnostuneille.



Lyhyesti: Hyvässä peesissä vakionopeudella ja tasamaalla tarvitset watteja niin vähän ettei kannata sotkea tiuhalla kadenssilla, koska jo pelkkä pyörittäminen (vaikka ilman ketjuja) kuluttaa. Vaihda isoimmalle välitykselle ja aja ns pintakaasulla ja teknisesti mahdollisimman puhtaasti. Kokeile ja huomaat kuinka syke tippuu ja jalat palautuu. Toi opiskelu tarkoittaa tutustumista mm jenkkiläisiin (esim The Cyclist's Training Bible 
Joe Friel, The Time-Crunched Cyclist: Fit, Fast, and Powerful in 6 Hours a Week Chris Carmichael,  The Complete Book of Long-Distance Cycling Edmund R. Burke ja on itse asiassa edullisia) valmennuskirjoihin.

Avautuiko?

----------


## rhubarb

> Lyhyesti: Hyvässä peesissä vakionopeudella ja tasamaalla tarvitset watteja niin vähän ettei kannata sotkea tiuhalla kadenssilla, koska jo pelkkä pyörittäminen (vaikka ilman ketjuja) kuluttaa. Vaihda isoimmalle välitykselle ja aja ns pintakaasulla ja teknisesti mahdollisimman puhtaasti.



En tiedä onko _isoin_ välitys ihan paras vaihtoehto, riippuu kai lihaskunnosta? Olisikohan parempi formulaatio vaihtaa suurimmalle vaihteelle jolla pyöritysnopeus pysyy 60/70/80 RPM (mikä lieneekään optimi).

Periaatteessa kyllä kuulostaa ihan järkevältä. Jossakin kirjassa mainittiin että kisan voittaja on yleensä polkenut vähiten ryhmästään.

Toisaalta omana tuntemuksena raskaan vedon jälkeen kevyt pyöritys avaa jalat. Ehkä nopea kevyt ja sitten kierroksia pois...

----------


## Tassu

> Oliko nyt torstaille suunnitteilla vielä tupalenkkiä (klo 18?) vai kannattaako suosiolla polkaista Vantaankoskelle?



Minä ainakin olen lähös, mut klo 17 lähtö tuvalta. Rauhallinen suunnitteilla, mutta katotaan ketä tulee ja mitä tulee.

Max-välityksellä peesailu -keskusteluun mulla on yksinkertainen vastaus, tai ei ainakaan tarvii miettii
>
kun ajaa sinkulalla.

----------


## pirtti

> Minä ainakin olen lähös, mut klo 17 lähtö tuvalta. Rauhallinen suunnitteilla, mutta katotaan ketä tulee ja mitä tulee.



tulossa ollaan, rauhallinen sopii hyvin

----------


## TuH

Ai-jai, en taida ihan viideksi ehtiä tuvalle tänään. Antoisaa lenkkiä nyt kuitenkin!

----------


## pirtti

Viideltä starttasi neljä kuskia, ajettiin Tassun speksaama reitti pienin muunteluin. Matkaa Tuvalta Tuvalle mun Polarin mukaan 48,7km ja keskari leppoisa 29km/h, joka tuntui sopivan kaikille. 

Kiitoksia osallistujille matkaseurasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Ai-jai, en taida ihan viideksi ehtiä tuvalle tänään. Antoisaa lenkkiä nyt kuitenkin!



Voi hitsin pitsi, meinaan kelin puolesta oltas voitu kyllä lähtee hiukka myöhemminkin. Itse ajattelin, että pimiä kerkee jossakin muodossa yllättää, mutta eipä niin käynytkään. Yllätyin kun olin ite kotona jo puoli kaheksan aikaan.

Mutta joo, oikein mukava lenkki tuli vedettyä, olosuhteet olivat kyllä kohillaan. Sai nautiskella. Kiitoksia lenkkiporukalle!!

Tuossa mun Garminin käppyrät:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51136871

Vauhti oli hivenen kovempaa kuin mun rauhallinen olisi ollut, mutta tuntui kelpaavan ilman moitteita niin näin mentiin. Kp:lle kiitokset Espoon kartano vinkistä. Käytimme hyväksi mennen tullen.

----------


## karhile

No niin kolmen illan Bemböle lenkit sai lähes kunnialla ajettua. Tänään taisi olla kaikista mäkisin reitti ja jossain puolenvälin jälkeisessä jyrkemmän puoleisessa mäessä tuli kymmenisen metriä jäätyä muista, mutta kiltisti hiljensivät kaiketi vauhtia ja taas oltiin mukana rauhallisessa vauhdissa, seuraavassa mäessäkin tuli hiukan jäätyä, mutta loppumatkassa pysyttiin hyvin mukana. Kaikki muut hoiteli kunniallisesti vetohommiakin (siitä kiitos), mutta lienee ollut kuitenkin hyvä, etten kuluttanut itseäni liikaa sellaiseen. 
Reitti oli monipuolinen hiljaisempine maalaisteineen ja hiukan runsaammin autoistetuilla teillä. Taas tuli nähtyä uusia kauniita maisemia.
Kiitos vain kaikille mukana olleille lenkistä ja Tassulle spesiaalisti suunnittelusta.

On ollut kyllä hieno ajoviikko sateisempien päivien jälkeen. Toki kylmenevät illat rupeaa hiljalleen tuntumaan esim. varpaissa, mutta pääasia, ettei sada. Tällaista ensi viikollekin.

----------


## Iletys

Ari_T ehdotteli eritymistä sunnuntain Vantaankosken lenkiltä jossain Nurmijärven tienoilla. Aattelin, että olisiko voinut viedä hommaa vielä sen verran pidemmälle, että sovittaisiin tapaaminen Bembölen tuvalle esim klo 10:00? Voisi matkalla vantaankoskelle sitten sopia miten/millä vauhdeilla tuolta nurmijärveltä karkuun lähdetään.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari_T ehdotteli eritymistä sunnuntain Vantaankosken lenkiltä jossain Nurmijärven tienoilla. Aattelin, että olisiko voinut viedä hommaa vielä sen verran pidemmälle, että sovittaisiin tapaaminen Bembölen tuvalle esim klo 10:00? Voisi matkalla vantaankoskelle sitten sopia miten/millä vauhdeilla tuolta nurmijärveltä karkuun lähdetään.



Hmmm... siis tarkoitus oli vain lähteä siitä paluumatkalta ennen Hämeenlinnantielle siirtymistä takaisin Espoota kohti. Eli melkein koko lenkki ajettaisiin samaa matkaa muun porukan kanssa. Eiköhän nuo ehtisi sopia hyvin siellä Vantaankoskellakin ennen lenkkiä ... tai viimeistään sitten taukopaikalla munkin äärellä?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lienee jo korkea aika saada oma lenkkilähtö myös pikkukylään nimeltä Leppävaara.

Vähän olen jo ennakkoon varoitellutkin joitakuita, että olisi kiva kaahailla välillä kaupungin hiekkateitä cyclocrossarilla tms. Niinpä merkkasin fillarikalenteriin syyskaudeksi tällaisen lenkkispeksin:

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/759/2010-10-6

----------


## ElluT

> Hmmm... siis tarkoitus oli vain lähteä siitä paluumatkalta ennen Hämeenlinnantielle siirtymistä takaisin Espoota kohti. Eli melkein koko lenkki ajettaisiin samaa matkaa muun porukan kanssa. Eiköhän nuo ehtisi sopia hyvin siellä Vantaankoskellakin ennen lenkkiä ... tai viimeistään sitten taukopaikalla munkin äärellä?



Joo tällanen siirtymä oli mullakin mielessä. Näin ei ole oikeestaan väliä, missä ryhmässä kukin taukopaikalle asti ajelee, voidaan sopia paluupätkästä ja -vauhdista sit vaikka sieltä lähtiessä.

----------


## Iletys

> Hmmm... siis tarkoitus oli vain lähteä siitä paluumatkalta ennen Hämeenlinnantielle siirtymistä takaisin Espoota kohti. Eli melkein koko lenkki ajettaisiin samaa matkaa muun porukan kanssa. Eiköhän nuo ehtisi sopia hyvin siellä Vantaankoskellakin ennen lenkkiä ... tai viimeistään sitten taukopaikalla munkin äärellä?



Nonni. Tulihan sitä sitten väärin ymmärrettyä. Vähän alkuun ihmettelinkin, että mites sitä jo tuossa kohtaa. Eli sunnuntaihin.

Edit: En jymmärtänyt kun katselin reitin kulkusuuntaa myötäpäivään. Nyt selkis.

----------


## kp63

hyvä idea, jota kannatanee pohtia ensikaudelle enempikin. Vantaankoskella alkoi pahimmillaan tai parhaimmillaan olla niin paljon porukkaa, että meidän kannattaa ainakin pohdiskella, jospa helpottaisimme sesonkiajan ruuhkaa epoilemalla kokonaan itsenäiseti ainakin toisinaan myös sunnuntaisin. Espoolaisia sotkijoita alkaa siihen olemaan riittävästi ja näyttäs tota järjestelyintoakin olevan riittävästi. Lenkkimaastothan on lännen suunnalla ylivertaisia. Ja olishan länteen suuntautuvat lenksut muillekin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

Tupalenkki Hausjärvelle on saanut sen verran kannatusta, että suuntaamme huomenna ilmeisesti sinne.

Hausjärven lenkki 196 km:

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...7,1.30188&z=10

Lenkki olisi tarkoitus kiertää vastapäivään.

----------


## karhile

> hyvä idea, jota kannatanee pohtia ensikaudelle enempikin. Vantaankoskella alkoi pahimmillaan tai parhaimmillaan olla niin paljon porukkaa, että meidän kannattaa ainakin pohdiskella, jospa helpottaisimme sesonkiajan ruuhkaa epoilemalla kokonaan itsenäiseti ainakin toisinaan myös sunnuntaisin. Espoolaisia sotkijoita alkaa siihen olemaan riittävästi ja näyttäs tota järjestelyintoakin olevan riittävästi. Lenkkimaastothan on lännen suunnalla ylivertaisia. Ja olishan länteen suuntautuvat lenksut muillekin vaihtoehto.



Itselläkin menee siirtymiin Vantaankoskelle tuollaiset yli 45 kilsaa. Matka ei sinänsä aina haittaa, mutta hiljalleen kyllästyy ajamaan edestakaisin samaa/samoja reittejä lähtöpaikalle ja takaisin. Mieluummin senkin ajan kuluttaisi vaihtelevempiin reitteihin. Muutenkin olisi mukava joskus Bembölestäkin lähteä viikonloppuisin päiväsaikaan saman mittaisille lenkeille, kuin Vantaankoskeltakin, kunhan ainoa nopeusryhmä ei olisi luokkaa 30+ - 32+, toisaalta, jos on niin pitää varmaankin vain kuntoa sitten kasvattaa.

----------


## hoohoo

> hyvä idea, jota kannatanee pohtia ensikaudelle enempikin. Vantaankoskella alkoi pahimmillaan tai parhaimmillaan olla niin paljon porukkaa, että meidän kannattaa ainakin pohdiskella, jospa helpottaisimme sesonkiajan ruuhkaa epoilemalla kokonaan itsenäiseti ainakin toisinaan myös sunnuntaisin. Espoolaisia sotkijoita alkaa siihen olemaan riittävästi ja näyttäs tota järjestelyintoakin olevan riittävästi. Lenkkimaastothan on lännen suunnalla ylivertaisia. Ja olishan länteen suuntautuvat lenksut muillekin vaihtoehto.



Tämä on erittäin kannatettava idea ensi kaudelle. Koska Espoon ja Kirkkonummen kulmat ovat tuttuja niin lupaudun tarvittaessa mukaan vetäjärinkiin. Vantaankoskelta en sitä uskalla tehdä kun paikat ovat vieläkin niin kovin outoja.

----------


## VPR

Mun mielestä sunnuntaisinkin voitaisiin ajella tuvalta ensi vuonna, Mikkelän lenkit ovat kesällä tauolla eikä Vantaankoskelle asti jaksa ajaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tupalenkki Hausjärvelle on saanut sen verran kannatusta, että suuntaamme huomenna ilmeisesti sinne.
> 
> Hausjärven lenkki 196 km:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...7,1.30188&z=10
> 
> Lenkki olisi tarkoitus kiertää vastapäivään.



Jee jee, Vanha Soukkiontie on nami ajettava!

Oitista näyttäisi löytyvän huoltoasema. Joten siellä kai sitten kahvitauko.

Ja kaikenlaiset Vanhat tiet kuullostaa aina hyviltä, joten jospa ajetaan Oitissakin sellaista.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lienee jo korkea aika saada oma lenkkilähtö myös pikkukylään nimeltä Leppävaara.
> 
> Vähän olen jo ennakkoon varoitellutkin joitakuita, että olisi kiva kaahailla välillä kaupungin hiekkateitä cyclocrossarilla tms. Niinpä merkkasin fillarikalenteriin syyskaudeksi tällaisen lenkkispeksin:
> 
> http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/759/2010-10-6



Tulipa askarreltua reittisuunnitelmakin fillarikalenteriin.
Keskiviikkoisin on ajettu myös Velosportin CX-lenkkejä, joten saapa nähdä miten yhteislenkkeilijöitä löytyy toiselle lenkille samaan aikaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> Tulipa askarreltua reittisuunnitelmakin fillarikalenteriin.
> Keskiviikkoisin on ajettu myös Velosportin CX-lenkkejä, joten saapa nähdä miten yhteislenkkeilijöitä löytyy toiselle lenkille samaan aikaan.



Juu, olisin mielelläni tullut mukaan varsinkin kun tuo on lähellä mutta sattuu päällekkäin. Siinä on paljon hyvää hiekkatietä ja muutakin polkua lähellä.

_Edit: itseasiassa juuri tänään ajelin siinä Leppiksen ja Kilon välisessä metsikössä. Tosi hauskaa polkua ja joitain teknisiä pätkiä vaikka CX:llä selvisinkin (hitaasti). Tarkoitus oli mennä Lupauksenvuorta kohti mutta ajan puutteen vuoksi ja polkujen houkuttelemana jäin tuonne._

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mittaus todistaa tuntemuksen. Päästiin eilen ajamaan vastatuuleen koko lenkki!

----------


## kp63

> Mun mielestä sunnuntaisinkin voitaisiin ajella tuvalta ensi vuonna, Mikkelän lenkit ovat kesällä tauolla eikä Vantaankoskelle asti jaksa ajaa.



Jos sallitaan ja en astu kenenkään varpaille, niin lähden puuhapeteksi virittelemään ensikesän sunnuntaiksi EPOHEPO-lenksuja. Tietenkin toimiakseen tarvitaan sitten innokkaita lenkkivastaavia, mutta tän syssyn perusteella niitä Espoosta löytyy. Vois esim ajella joka toinen vko su tuvalta. Tapaan ke HEPO:n Jannen muissa merkeissä  ja voitas tehdä alustavia yhteistyövirityksiä, jos kaikille sopii. Voi laittaa ideoita tänne tai Sp: kari.pajanne()espoo.fi.

----------


## Iletys

> Jos sallitaan ja en astu kenenkään varpaille, niin lähden puuhapeteksi virittelemään ensikesän sunnuntaiksi EPOHEPO-lenksuja. Tietenkin toimiakseen tarvitaan sitten innokkaita lenkkivastaavia, mutta tän syssyn perusteella niitä Espoosta löytyy. Vois esim ajella joka toinen vko su tuvalta. Tapaan ke HEPO:n Jannen muissa merkeissä  ja voitas tehdä alustavia yhteistyövirityksiä, jos kaikille sopii. Voi laittaa ideoita tänne tai Sp: kari.pajanne()espoo.fi.



Jos täällä voisi painaa sellaista "peukku ylös" nappia niin kuin facebookissa, niin tähän kommenttiin sen olisin tehnyt.

----------


## kp63

> Ajoissa taas, mutta kun oli päässä niin laitan näkyviin. Jannemaisittain teemana "alamäki täytyy ansaita"  kahdessa osassa. Huom lenkki on speksattu päättymään bembölen mäkeen, joka on tarkoitus posottaa isoimmalla välityksellä.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.203247&z=12
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.203247&z=12

----------


## apuajaja

Pois - Kp hoiti homman

----------


## timppa_234

Mites, onko jengillä kiinnostusta leppoisampaan viikkolenkkiin, 30 tai jotain, keskiviikkona 6.10 tai torstaina 7.10?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tulipa askarreltua reittisuunnitelmakin fillarikalenteriin.



Hm, miksi Facebookkiin eikä esim. tälle palstalle  :Sekaisin:  (sanoo vanha FB-vihaaja  :Sarkastinen: )
Reitti (ja kokonainen ajatuskin) on kiva, vaikka on erittäin houkuttelevaa jättää pois lenkista oman kodin kohdalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Mites, onko jengillä kiinnostusta leppoisampaan viikkolenkkiin, 30 tai jotain, keskiviikkona 6.10 tai torstaina 7.10?



Torstai voisi olla ok (17:00?). Taistelu flunssaa vastaan on päällänsä. Jos voitan, niin taistelen vielä hallituksen luvan asiaan. Yhtä taistelua tämä!

----------


## karhile

> Mites, onko jengillä kiinnostusta leppoisampaan viikkolenkkiin, 30 tai jotain, keskiviikkona 6.10 tai torstaina 7.10?



Jos jotain tarkoittaa n. 28-29 eikä 31-32, niin toki kiinnostaa. Tiistain lenkki täytynee tehdä itsenäisesti, ei noihin 34+ lukemiin pääse ainakaan vielä, jos koskaan.

----------


## timppa_234

Ok, eli torstai klo 17 sai kannatusta joten silloin polkaistaan.

Lähtöpaikkana tuttu Bembölen kahvitupa ja ajetaan 2 tuntia jotain mukavaa reittiä  :Hymy: .  Keskivauhti kaikille sopiva, esim. 29-30 km/h.

----------


## Iletys

> Ok, eli torstai klo 17 sai kannatusta joten silloin polkaistaan.
> 
> Lähtöpaikkana tuttu Bembölen kahvitupa ja ajetaan 2 tuntia jotain mukavaa reittiä .  Keskivauhti kaikille sopiva, esim. 29-30 km/h.



Sääennuste näyttää pilvetöntä, että voi ajaa hieman pidempäänkin. Tosin valot mukaan.
Tuuli etelästä, niin mennäänkö jotain veikkola-vols meininkejä? Vai onko tylsää?

----------


## ISO-O

HEPO:n 25 lenkit,siis niissä missä kävin, eivät juurikaan vastanneet sovittua.
Eli ei copypastella ainakaan sellaisia lenkkejä Espoon suunnalle.
Ekax kannattaa hankkia ne vetäjät, sitten sopia speksit joissa myös pysytään.
Vaan kukapa kaipaa tasapaksuja lenkkejä...

----------


## Iletys

> Sääennuste näyttää pilvetöntä, että voi ajaa hieman pidempäänkin. Tosin valot mukaan.
> Tuuli etelästä, niin mennäänkö jotain veikkola-vols meininkejä? Vai onko tylsää?



Tässä reittiehdotus torstaille. Aika perinteisiä seutuja. Ehtiiköhän tän vetämään keskarilla 29,5km/h? Pimeetä tulee ainakin pitkän siirtymän omaaville.
Jos kiertää vastapäivään, niin itse jään tuossa mankissa pois kauklahdenväylälle ja kotio.

----------


## Tassu

Muutin työvuoroja, että pääsee ke cross ja to tupa -lenkeille.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Tässä reittiehdotus torstaille. Aika perinteisiä seutuja. Ehtiiköhän tän vetämään keskarilla 29,5km/h?



Kuulostaa ihan ok. Hämärä varmaan tulee, mutta haitanneeko tuo. Itse meinasin ehdottaa viime torstain lenkkiä toiseen suuntaan, mutta tämäkin käy.

Viime torstaina havaitsimme, että Hansatiellä Kauklahdessa (Espoonkartano) on tietyö, joka kannattaa kiertää vetämällä suoraksi tuon kartan H-kohdassa.

EDIT: Osa mulle tuntematonta seutua, joten ...

----------


## Tassu

> Vaan kukapa kaipaa tasapaksuja lenkkejä...



Kyllä minä ainakin jaksan, minusta se on jopa ihan mukavaa. Ja minusta on myös tärkeää, että se hitain lenkki mennään speksien mukaan (niin kuin Jari jo mainitsi), jotta uudet (oli sit alku- tai loppukausi) poorailijat tulevat toistekin ja pääsevät hommaan mukaan. Niistä voidaan joskus saada uusia vetäjiä.  :Vink: 

Jos ei spekseissä pysytä niin palautetta vaan, imho.

----------


## Iletys

> Muutin työvuoroja, että pääsee ke cross ja to tupa -lenkeille. 
> 
> 
> Kuulostaa ihan ok. Hämärä varmaan tulee, mutta haitanneeko tuo. Itse meinasin ehdottaa viime torstain lenkkiä toiseen suuntaan, mutta tämäkin käy.
> 
> Viime torstaina havaitsimme, että Hansatiellä Kauklahdessa (Espoonkartano) on tietyö, joka kannattaa kiertää vetämällä suoraksi tuon kartan H-kohdassa.
> 
> EDIT: Osa mulle tuntematonta seutua, joten ...



Meinaatko tuota Erik Bassentie kohtaa kauklahdessa? Google ei anna vetästä siitä kun tie on sen mukaan kakastu. Siinä on niitä tolppia eessä.

Vai olitte noinkin saman reitin vetäneet viime torstaina. Saa muutakin ehdottaa. Niin ja voihan tuon vetää toiseenkin suuntaan. Jos osaa. Maisemat muuttuu ihan toisenlaiseksi.
Tää oli lähinnä mun harjotus Googlemapsin käyttöön ja linkkaamiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> HEPO:n 25 lenkit,siis niissä missä kävin, eivät juurikaan vastanneet sovittua.



Mainittakoon vielä täällä että ensi HePon kaudelle ilmeisesti painotetaan speksissä pysymistä, varsinkin 25-ryhmän osalta nimenomaan siksi että uusia kasvoja liittyy mukaan pitkin vuotta. Viime aikojen osanottajamäärillä tosin Espoon "omat" lenkit ovat siltikin erinomainen ajatus.

...

Aikataulun "pakottamana" tulen sittenkin (aikaisemmin lähtevälle) cyclolenkille! Eikä tarvitse ajaa Hakamäentietä…tuosta Talin läpi ja Vermon eteläpuolelta varmaankin löytyy joku hyvä hiekkatiereitti siirtymäksi.

----------


## kp63

4 vauhdikaan ajamisen ystävää tuuttasi speksilenkin speksinmukaan eli jalat hapoille ja mieli virkeäksi. Oma keskisyke 81% ja ylin 98% maksimista. Tohon lenksuun tuli 8 kunnon mäkeä sopivin välein ja lukuisia pikkutöyssyjä eli niitä hakeville ihan jees kierros. Kiva oli välillä mennä tosissaan eli kiitos mukana olleille. Oli puhetta, että viritellään vielä ensi tiistaiksi tuvalta joku vastaava rajumpi rykäys eli katellaan.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Viime torstaina havaitsimme, että Hansatiellä Kauklahdessa (Espoonkartano) on tietyö, joka kannattaa kiertää vetämällä suoraksi tuon kartan H-kohdassa.



Olen ajanut tänä vuonna Hansatietä lähes sata kertaa jompaan kumpaan suuntaan Kauklahdenväylälle/-väylältä, eikä siinä minusta ole mitään ongelmaa...Sen sijaan viime vkolla sain kauden 1. rengasrikkoni Kuninkaankartanontien ja Kauklahdentien risteyksessä, jossa on tie kaivettu auki ja tiellä hiekkaa ja sepeliä...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Hm, miksi Facebookkiin eikä esim. tälle palstalle  (sanoo vanha FB-vihaaja )
> Reitti (ja kokonainen ajatuskin) on kiva, vaikka on erittäin houkuttelevaa jättää pois lenkista oman kodin kohdalla



Jahas, facebookkiin talletettu kuva aiheutti konstalle ihottumaa... :Leveä hymy: 

No miten olisi tämä OpenStreetMap-vaihtoehto?
OpenStreetMap:n avulla muistui mieleen vielä vähän enemmän hiekkapätkää Lepuskin ja Kivenlahden välille.

Kivenlahdesta reitti jatkuu hyvin opastetulla rantaraitin reitillä.

----------


## Tassu

> Meinaatko tuota Erik Bassentie kohtaa  kauklahdessa? Google ei anna vetästä siitä kun tie on sen mukaan  kakastu. Siinä on niitä tolppia eessä.



Joo, Erik Bassentie, tolppia on, mutta läpi pääsee.





> Olen ajanut tänä vuonna Hansatietä lähes sata kertaa jompaan kumpaan suuntaan Kauklahdenväylälle/-väylältä, eikä siinä minusta ole mitään ongelmaa...Sen sijaan viime vkolla sain kauden 1. rengasrikkoni Kuninkaankartanontien ja Kauklahdentien risteyksessä, jossa on tie kaivettu auki ja tiellä hiekkaa ja sepeliä...



Sori, ilmaisin itseni huonosti. Viime torstaina ajoimme sovitusti tuossa kohtaa KLV:tä pitkin ja se oli työn alla, joten jouduimme jalkautumaan päästäksemme autojen sekaan (no, oli siinä pari autoo :Leveä hymy: ). Hyvä, että korjasit.

----------


## apuajaja

Kiitokset Kp:lle hyvin suunnitellusta tiistain reitistä. Vaihtelevuutta löytyi ja mäkiennousukunto tuli testattua. Punaisella ajettiin paljon mutta myös palauteltiin väleissä. Erinomainen tehoharjoitus.

----------


## pirtti

Täytyypä lähteä tuota cross lenkkiä tänään koittamaan. Oma kalusto on vähän puutteellista, eli koitan miten pysyn hypriitillä perässä  :Leveä hymy:  (ei tarvitse odotella jos en pysy, noilta seuduilta osaan kyllä kotiin)

----------


## JA-J

> 4 vauhdikaan ajamisen ystävää tuuttasi speksilenkin speksinmukaan eli jalat hapoille ja mieli virkeäksi.



Kiitokset vauhdikkaasta lenkistä. Kärsivällisesti jaksoitte odottaa aina mäkien jälkeen. Normaalikunnossakin olisitte varmaan joutuneet odottamaan, mutta nyt jalat olivat huonosti palautuneet ja puolivälin jälkeen syke laski mäissä kun voimat oli loppu.

Nimimerkillä Jarrumies

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Jahas, facebookkiin talletettu kuva aiheutti konstalle ihottumaa...
> 
> No miten olisi tämä OpenStreetMap-vaihtoehto?
> OpenStreetMap:n avulla muistui mieleen vielä vähän enemmän hiekkapätkää Lepuskin ja Kivenlahden välille.
> 
> Kivenlahdesta reitti jatkuu hyvin opastetulla rantaraitin reitillä.



Ei aiheuta facebookki näppylöitä yksin Konstalle sillä mulla nousi yöllä  flunssakuume eli puistopyöräily jää tänään väliin . Nää on kyllä mukavaa vaihtelua maantielle kesän jälkeen. Ensi viikkoon!

-Hannu

----------


## karhile

Leppävaaran CC-lenkille on nyt sitten ilmoittauduttu.  Maastopyörällä lähden ja yritän pysyä mukana vähintäänkin Kauniaisiin asti :No huh!: . Viimeistään Kivenlahdesta taidan kuitenkin jo lähteä kotia kohti.

----------


## VPR

Jaa Lepuskin lenkki koukkais kodin vierestä, taidan kuitenkin jättää väliin koska krossari on vielä työmatkakunnossa enkä viitsi lähteä maantiekiekoilla ja -renkailla krossilenkille.

----------


## rhubarb

Tästähän tulee kohta tapa: jäin katsomaan oliko mäessä jalkautunut Konstantin kunnossa ja porukka oli sillä välin mennyt parista risteyksestä metsäisellä alueella joten hukkuivat sinne johonkin, joko toiseen suuntaan tai liian nopeasti edelläni. Tämä oli jossain Saunalahden paikkeilla joten suuntasin siitä sitten suunnitelman mukaisesti rantaraitille ja Kivenlahden-Soukan-Suvisaariston viidakon selvitettyäni poljeskelin tuttua reittiä kotiin. Kartta, syke- ja nopeusinfoa, metrit oikeasta yläkulmasta.

Ihan hienoa maastoa kyllä oli tuolla alkupuoliskollakin, ja aika vauhdikkaasti mentiin. Kaikki pysyivät mainiosti mukana vaikka yllättäen maastureita taisi olla suurin osa kalustosta. Kamerastakin tuli toivottavasti jotain materiaalia.

----------


## ElluT

Hyvännäköinen letka polki vastaan tänään Matinkylän rantaraitilla! Harmitti, kun en päässyt lähtemään töistä ajoissa, jotta olisin ehtinyt mukaan... 





> 4 vauhdikaan ajamisen ystävää tuuttasi speksilenkin speksinmukaan eli jalat hapoille ja mieli virkeäksi... Oli puhetta, että viritellään vielä ensi tiistaiksi tuvalta joku vastaava rajumpi rykäys eli katellaan.



Olisko ens tiistaina joku lähdössä tuuttaamaan vähän vähemmän täysillä? Tiistai sattuu olemaan itselle ainoa mahdollinen lenkkipäivä ens viikolla, mutta mun täydet ei ihan riitä noihin vauhteihin. Sellasen 30-vauhtisen voisin lähteä polkemaan, jos jollekin kelpaa vähän hitaampi kyyti.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitokset Leppis cc-lenkkiporukalle kivasta lenkistä. Vaikka iso osa pätkästä oli tuttua reittiä niin oli siellä hienoja uusiakin pätkiä. Ja isoja mäkiä. Välillä oli aika pimiää, kun ei ollut raitilla valoja, mutta ihan hyvää vauhtia mentiin.

Tässä on mun käppyrät
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51946334
Aika samanlaiseltahan tuo näyttää kuin rhubarb:n, mutta tää oli se virallinen. :Leveä hymy: 
Lenkki päättyi jonnekin keskelle metsää lähelle Sellon pyörää. Piti vähän aikaa miettiä, miten pääsee kotia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, kiitokset lenkkiporukalle kiinnostuksesta ja Tassulle vielä kiitokset rantaraitin opastuksesta. Taitaa olla jo pari vuotta kun olen rantaraitin itse viimeksi ajanut läpi, joten melkoiseksi hakemiseksi olisi itseltä reitin hakeminen mennyt. Sen verran kihara tuo reitti on. Ja nyt oli tainnut tulla raitille viime kerrasta lisääkin rantapätkää.

Kyllähän tuo rantaraitin läpi ajaminen pitäisi olla espoolaiselle ihan yleissivistyksen takia hallussa. Eihän sitä koskaan tiedä vaikka joku vieraileva pyöräilijä yllättäen pyytää reitille oppaaksi. :Leveä hymy: 

Reitin loppuosa ei sitten pysynyt suunnitellulla reitillä kun parista ulkoilutien risteyksestä valitsin väärän suunnan. Ajamatta jääneet pätkät säästyivät sitten toiseen kertaan.

Niin, siitä kalustovalinnasta. Itse piti kyllä lähteä työmatkacrossarilla lenkille, mutta kun rupesin tarkastamaan onko pyörä kunnossa, niin huomasin että vapaanapa on sen verran risana, ettei sillä uskalla lähteä lenkille. Piti sitten tyytyä varapyörään, joka tällä kertaa oli 29-maasturi kapeammilla renkailla.

----------


## karhile

Kiitos vain täältäkin CC-lenkistä, vaikka maasturilla tulikin ajettua. Olipahan sillä ainakin rento ajella vähät välittämättä kuopista tai katukivetyksistä. Toki mukavuudesta :Hymy:  sai sitten maksaa pienemmän rengaskoon ja leveiden näppylärenkaiden aiheuttaman hitauden :Vihainen:  takia, jota sai sitten itse tehokkaasti polkemalla parantaa. Välillä oli hiukan vaikeuksia pysyä mukana, mutta tällä kertaa selkäranka ei katkennut, vaan loppuun asti selvittiin. Itselleni tämä oli ensimmäinen porukkalenkki maantieajojen ulkopuolella ja pimeydessäkään ei ollut ennen porukassa tullut ajettua, joten paljon uutta tuli taas koettua.
Pääosin itselleni uusi reittikin avarsi taas maailmaa tai ainakin Espoota. Liian usein omilla lenkeillä pyörii vain samoissa paikoissa, ehkäpä nyt taas löytää uusia teitä koluttavaksi. Muutama taukokin pidettiin oivalliseen aikaan, jotta ylikiihtyvän hengityksen sai taas tasattua. Ilman noita taukoja olisi saattanut matka jopa loppua kesken omalta osalta.
Eiköhän sitä ensi viikollakin löydä tiensä lähtöpaikalle. Toivottavasti vaan vauhti ei kovene, eikä mäetkään kasva ja lisäänny liiemmin.

----------


## Jan Kruse

PK-lenkki kiinnostaa. Löytyykö muita?

----------


## jjyrki

ja lähtö klo 17?

----------


## apuajaja

Veikkaan Jan Krusen tarkoittaneen sitä oikeaa tupalenkkiä eli lauantai klo 10.00.

----------


## Heljä

Kiitos Jarille ja muille eilisestä cc-lenkistä. Oli kiva ajaa pimeessä, ku uskalsi ajaa paremmin, ku ei nähnyt ihan kaikkea. Välillä oli jo niin pimeetä, et ei meinannut ensimmäisten käsimerkit erottua.
Pitäis olla samanlaiset nuotit, ku rallissa, et osaa varautua käännöksiin tarpeeksi aikaisin  :Vink:

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Veikkaan Jan Krusen tarkoittaneen sitä oikeaa tupalenkkiä eli lauantai klo 10.00.



 
Tätä minä tarkoitin!

----------


## kp63

> Tätä minä tarkoitin!



Eikös TUPALENKKI (tm) olei suojattu tavaramerkki eikä sitä saa sekottaa muihin tuvalta lähteviin espoon lenkkeihin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Pääosin itselleni uusi reittikin avarsi taas maailmaa tai ainakin Espoota. Liian usein omilla lenkeillä pyörii vain samoissa paikoissa, ehkäpä nyt taas löytää uusia teitä koluttavaksi. Muutama taukokin pidettiin oivalliseen aikaan, jotta ylikiihtyvän hengityksen sai taas tasattua. Ilman noita taukoja olisi saattanut matka jopa loppua kesken omalta osalta.



Juuri samaa olin just kirjoittamassa! Ihmettää, kuinka paljon hienoja pätkiä löytyy aivan kodin lähellä.

Olen pahoillani siitä, että *rhubarb*kin hukkasi porukan kun meni takaisin minua tarkistamaan (kun _chainsuck_ iski ylämäessä). No, minä itse tyydyin myös puoli-lenkkiin, sekin riitti  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti seuraava kerta järjestän repun jättämisen jonnekin, näin etteivät työtavarat kuten läppäri ja varavaatteet anna muille lisää tasoitusta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Heikki

> Tässä kaksi ehdotusta Tupa-lenkiksi lauanataina. Myös sunnuntai mahdollinen, jos lauantain sää ei ole kelvollinen.
> 
> Hausjärven lenkki 196 km:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...7,2.598267&z=9
> 
> Portaan lenkki 212 km:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?f=d&ie...,1.299133&z=10
> ...



Jukka, Jan et kumpp.

Olisiko se nyt sitten tuon Portaan kierroksen vuoro? Sen verran ehdottaisin reittiin muutosta, että tylsän Lopen-Läyliäistenraitin sijaan mentäisiinkin Ylimmäistentietä Vaskijärvelle, josta jatko ehdottamaasi reittiä.

Tällä kertaa voinemme jättää väliin uinnin Tämäkohtu-järvessä?

----------


## Tassu

Torstaina Bembölestä kolme kuskia teki lyhkäsen ja lepposan lenkin, n. 40 km, 27 km/h. Kylmälään saakka mentiin Iletyksen speksien mukaan, mutta sit oikastiin kotiin päin. Nuuksion Pitkäjärven seutu oli uusi tuttavuus ja jälleen sai todeta, että vallan mainio ajettava.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52043097

Nyt alkaa tuntua, että viikkomaantielenkit alkaa oleen tässä, ainakin meikäläisellä. Kiitoksia lenkkiporukoille!

----------


## karhile

> Olisko ens tiistaina joku lähdössä tuuttaamaan vähän vähemmän täysillä? Tiistai sattuu olemaan itselle ainoa mahdollinen lenkkipäivä ens viikolla, mutta mun täydet ei ihan riitä noihin vauhteihin. Sellasen 30-vauhtisen voisin lähteä polkemaan, jos jollekin kelpaa vähän hitaampi kyyti.



Alkaa puheitten mukaan maantielenkit viikolla käydä vähiin, joten täytyy käydä pyydykseen kiinni aina, kun tilaisuus koittaa, joten voisin hyvinkin lähteä tiistaina "hitaammalle" lenkille. Itselle kävisi lyhyempikin puolentoista tunnin ajo, jos sopiva reitti löytyy, kun futishulluuden takia on kiire telkkarin ääreen katsomaan matsia, toki voin hulluudesta hiukan joustaakin tai vain kääntyä aikaisemmin jo kotimatkalle.
17.00 lienee lähtöaika?


Torstain lenkki oli hyvän mittainen ja nopeuksinen palautumisajo edellisen illan CC-reissun jälkeen. Kiitos vain porukan kahdelle muulle ajajalle.

----------


## Iletys

Kyllähän tässä alkaa olemaan vähän vaikeeta tuon lenkkiajan löytämisen kanssa. Vielä ei luovuteta!  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

> Olisiko se nyt sitten tuon Portaan kierroksen vuoro? Sen verran ehdottaisin reittiin muutosta, että tylsän Lopen-Läyliäistenraitin sijaan mentäisiinkin Ylimmäistentietä Vaskijärvelle, josta jatko ehdottamaasi reittiä.



Kannatettava muutosehdotus reittiin.

Tuo reitti on kuitenkin sen verran yli 200 km, että meneekohän viimeistään loppusiirtymä vähän hämärän rajamaille?

Yritin kehitellä vaihtoehtoista n. 200 km lenkkiä ja esim. tuota ehdotettua reittiä Vaskijärven tuntumaan ja siitä Karkkilan kautta Antiaistentielle ja Leppäkorven kautta Saukkolaan kahville tulisi vähän vajaa 200 km.
Paluu Saukkolasta reittejä Jokikunta-Vihti tai Lohja-Siuntio on suunnilleen saman mittainen.

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

> Kannatettava muutosehdotus reittiin.
> 
> Tuo reitti on kuitenkin sen verran yli 200 km, että meneekohän viimeistään loppusiirtymä vähän hämärän rajamaille?
> 
> Yritin kehitellä vaihtoehtoista n. 200 km lenkkiä ja esim. tuota ehdotettua reittiä Vaskijärven tuntumaan ja siitä Karkkilan kautta Antiaistentielle ja Leppäkorven kautta Saukkolaan kahville tulisi vähän vajaa 200 km.
> Paluu Saukkolasta reittejä Jokikunta-Vihti tai Lohja-Siuntio on suunnilleen saman mittainen.



Tosi on, että menee herkästi hämärän rajamaille etenkin, jos vähän pidempi siirtymä Tuvalta kotiin. Täältä yksi jaa-ääni Stepen reittiehdotukselle.

----------


## Heikki

> Tosi on, että menee herkästi hämärän rajamaille etenkin, jos vähän pidempi siirtymä Tuvalta kotiin. Täältä yksi jaa-ääni Stepen reittiehdotukselle.



Täältä toinen.

----------


## apuajaja

Saadaanko liikkeelle myös toinen, n 4-5 tunnin porukka (including tauko)?

Pitäisi olla klo 15-16 main muissa harrasteissa joten 200 km jää tänä lauantaina ajamatta.

----------


## Niclas

> Täältä toinen.



Tulen mukaan huomenna, jos kunto kestää ~200km lenkille. Eikös lähtö ole 10:00?

t. niclas

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Toivotan hyviä viikonloppulenkkejä kaikille. Itse en pääse osallistumaan.

Keskiviikkona taas sitten cx-lenkille. Hahmottelin reittisuunnitelman. Reitti on noin 46 km ja ajetaan vastapäivään.

Vielä pitää tarkastaa Punametsä-Bodom välin kunto. Tietääkö joku onko se ajokelpoinen ja onko karttoihin merkittyjä teitä ensinkään olemassa? (Tai käy katsomassa jos olet siellä päin lenkillä).

(vähän lipsahti reittisuunnitelma kehä III:n ulkopuolelle, vaikka lenkin speksissä luvattiin pysyä sen sisäpuolle, mutta Espoon puolella pääosin kuitenkin pysytään  :Hymy: )

----------


## Heikki

> Tulen mukaan huomenna, jos kunto kestää ~200km lenkille. Eikös lähtö ole 10:00?
> 
> t. niclas



Speksin mukaan Tupalenkki lähtee klo ~10:00.

----------


## StePe

Tupalenkille lähti 8 ajajaa ja 5 ajoi yhdessä 194 km reitin loppuun asti. Saukkolasta päätettiin palata Jokikunta-Vihti-reittiä. Yksi harmittava keskeytys tuli teknisen ongelman vuoksi - toivottavasti nouto järjestyi.

Antiaisentiellä oli positiivinen yllätys havaita, että huonoimmat kohdat oli korjattu ja nyt tie soveltuu maantierenkaille entistä paremmin.

----------


## StePe

> Vielä pitää tarkastaa Punametsä-Bodom välin kunto. Tietääkö joku onko se ajokelpoinen ja onko karttoihin merkittyjä teitä ensinkään olemassa? (Tai käy katsomassa jos olet siellä päin lenkillä).



Ajoin joskus viime syksynä iltalenkillä tuosta Bodomista Punametsän suuntaan, kun Garminin kartta väitti jonkin tien kulkevan Vihermäentieltä Maarinpurolle asti. Pitkän haeskelun jälkeen ajoin sitten pellon laidassa ja päädyin Maarinpuron päässä olevan kasvihuoneen kulmalle (ajamalla pääsi, mutta ei sitä tieksi voinut kutsua). Googlen satelliittinäkymä vastaa aika hyvin omaa muistikuvaani.

----------


## skior

> Keskiviikkona taas sitten cx-lenkille. Hahmottelin reittisuunnitelman. Reitti on noin 46 km ja ajetaan vastapäivään.
> 
> Vielä pitää tarkastaa Punametsä-Bodom välin kunto. Tietääkö joku onko se ajokelpoinen ja onko karttoihin merkittyjä teitä ensinkään olemassa? (Tai käy katsomassa jos olet siellä päin lenkillä).



Kansalaisen karttapaikalta löytyy ilmakuvaa tältä vuodelta 1:2000 mittakaavassa esim. tässä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...=225&map.y=358 hyvä kuva Maarinpuro-Vihermäentie väliltä. Joutuisimme luultavasti ajamaan peltoa pitkin ja jos se on kynnyspeltona, voi mennä hieman epämiellyttäväksi. Joka tapauksessa reitti kulkisi jonkun pihan poikki kasvihuoneiden välistä. Sitten karttapaikan mukaan Googlen Perusmäki-nimistä tietä ei ole olemassa, tuon pystyy kyllä kiertämään muita teitä pitkin. Ja karttojen perusteella myös Bodominjärven ja Matalajärven välinen alue näyttää haastavalta, mutta oliko tuo alue jo tuttu sinulle?

----------


## TuH

Hyvä lenkki oli, kiitos ja kumarrus lenkkiseuralle! Latasin lauantai-lenkin gps-jäljen Garmin Connectiin:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52262014 (mailit metreiksi -> View in Metric)





> Antiaisentiellä oli positiivinen yllätys havaita, että huonoimmat kohdat oli korjattu ja nyt tie soveltuu maantierenkaille entistä paremmin.



Mä pumppasin aamulla hätäpäissäni reilut kahdeksan baria renkaisiin , hyvä ettei paikat pudonneet suusta tuolla tieosuudella!  :Hymy: 

Miten tosiaan kävi sille voimansiirtonsa rikkoneelle ajomiehelle? Toivottavasti ei liian pitkään joutunut seisomaan siellä tienposkessa!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ...karttojen perusteella myös Bodominjärven ja Matalajärven välinen alue näyttää haastavalta, mutta oliko tuo alue jo tuttu sinulle?



Kyllä tuo on ihan hyvää reittiä. Ainoa mikä epäilyttää, on varsin järeä portti tuolla Bodomin kartanolle menevällä tiellä. Mutta eiköhän sen voi kiertää jostain kohtaa jos se sattuu olemaan suljettuna.

Näköjään varsin pätevää ilmakuvaa tuolla kansalaisen karttapaikassa. En taas muistanutkaan että sielläkin niitä ilmakuvia on tarjolla (nyt taas katselin ilmakuvia vain www.02.fi:stä)

----------


## TuH

Mites se nyt olikaan, ilkeääkö noille keskiviikon cc-lenkeille tuppautua mukaan pelkällä maastopyörällä?

----------


## rhubarb

> Mites se nyt olikaan, ilkeääkö noille keskiviikon cc-lenkeille tuppautua mukaan pelkällä maastopyörällä?



Viimeksi taisi olla 3/12 sykloja  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tassu

> Viimeksi taisi olla 3/12 sykloja



Joista yksi oli meikäläisen fiksi. Jos menee jatkossa teknisemmäksi ja/tai mäkisemmäksi niin jätän suosilla väliin tai tulen (hyvin vastentahtoisesti :Leveä hymy: ) maastopyörällä.

----------


## TeeCay2

Mitäs huomiseksi Mikkelästä suunnitteilla?

----------


## Iletys

Nyt etsitään ajoseuraa maanantaille (kivenlahti, cx tai maantie) ja torstaille (bemböle, maantie). Viime torstaina tein oharit, että koitetaan nyt uudestaan.

----------


## kp63

löytyykö innokkaita klo 17, jos ei, niin lähden ite 15-16

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...f97162420&z=10

----------


## skior

> löytyykö innokkaita klo 17, jos ei, niin lähden ite 15-16
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...f97162420&z=10



Voisin yrittää ehtiä klo 17, jos sää sellainen että siellä voi maantiepyörällä ajaa...

-Antti

----------


## Proj.nro

Mä tulen viideksi.

----------


## Teppo

> Hahmottelin reittisuunnitelman. Reitti on noin 46 km ja ajetaan vastapäivään. Vielä pitää tarkastaa Punametsä-Bodom välin kunto. Tietääkö joku onko se ajokelpoinen ja onko karttoihin merkittyjä teitä ensinkään olemassa? (Tai käy katsomassa jos olet siellä päin lenkillä).



Kävin eilen ajamassa nuo Jarin "erikoiset" pätkät tuolla Bodomin seudulla. Perusmäki-Gobbackantie on perusmäen talojen jälkeen vanhaa metsätietä ja hyvin ajettavissa mutta alkupäässä piti louhikon vuoksi jalkautua hetkeksi ja taisi siinä hetken päästä tien poikki olla joku pieni puun runkokin.

Väli Maarinpuro-Vihermäentie on ensin pitkin pellon laitaa ja sitten heinikkoista ojan vierustaa menevä polku. Siitäkin pääsee, mutta polku risteilee tuon ojan molemmin puolin joten jouduin jalkautumaan tuossakin hetkeksi. Vihermäentielle saavuttaessa piti ajaa vielä tien päässä olevan talon pihanurmikon poikki.

Bodomin ja Matalajärven välisellä kannaksella ei ollut mitään kummallista, ellei nyt golf-kentän alueella ajamista lasketa sellaiseksi.

----------


## ElluT

> löytyykö innokkaita klo 17, jos ei, niin lähden ite 15-16
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...f97162420&z=10



Sorry, en ehdikään tuohon lähtöön, vaikka viime viikolla täällä lenkkiseuraa huutelinkin. Tuvalle on sen verran matkaa, että aikataulut menee tiukille - joutuu siis vaihteeksi ajelemaan itsekseen tänään, boring  :Irvistys:

----------


## kp63

vaikkei ellut tullutkaan, ajettiin rundi kolmisin, tosin ite lipesin lahnuksessa pois. Ajeltiin reitti karkeasti 10-12min kovaa (kynnyssykkeen molemmin puolin) ja perään aina kevyemmin 10min eli happointervalleja. Niille,jotka ovat laittaneet fillarin naulaan on todettava, että sää oli ihan makee. Itellä oli takana 3 päivän teholeiri Tallinnassa ja se näkyi, kun ei oikein meinannut pysyä nuorten turbojen perässä.  Aateltiin vielä ajaa ens tiistaina 16.45 joku  reippaampi  lenkki. Vois olla vaikka VK-intervalleja.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kävin eilen ajamassa nuo Jarin "erikoiset" pätkät tuolla Bodomin seudulla. Perusmäki-Gobbackantie on perusmäen talojen jälkeen vanhaa metsätietä ja hyvin ajettavissa mutta alkupäässä piti louhikon vuoksi jalkautua hetkeksi ja taisi siinä hetken päästä tien poikki olla joku pieni puun runkokin.
> 
> Väli Maarinpuro-Vihermäentie on ensin pitkin pellon laitaa ja sitten heinikkoista ojan vierustaa menevä polku. Siitäkin pääsee, mutta polku risteilee tuon ojan molemmin puolin joten jouduin jalkautumaan tuossakin hetkeksi. ...



Kiitokset tarkasta reittiraportista. Siispä Perusmäki-Bodom -väli on todettu nipin napin säädylliseksi ajettavaksi.  (Kävinpä minäkin sitten asian toteamassa tänä aamuna työmatkapyöräilyn ohessa).





> Vihermäentielle saavuttaessa piti ajaa vielä tien päässä  olevan talon pihanurmikon poikki.



Ei se nyt ihan pihanurmikko kuitenkaan taida olla. Tai jos on, niin mitäpä laittavat pihanurmikkonsa polun päälle.  :Leveä hymy: 
No, ajetaanpa nurmikko kuitenkin varovasti, ettei jää liikaa jälkiä.

----------


## Tassu

Tänään olikin reipasvauhtista menoa, sekä hyvinkin teknistä pätkää Leppävaaran cc-lenkillä. Yllätyin, että pystyin fiksuttimella niinkin hyvin vetään kuin tänään tapahtui. Koko lenkin aikana jouduin jalkautumaan varmaan 5-6 kertaa (joista pari oli pakkojalkautumista koko porukalle).

Se yksi pellon kautta oikasu oli hauska. Totesin siinä, että kohta tulee varmaan joku kuoppa, johon vedän > ei menny ku 5 sekuntia niin ajoin lähes nollavauhdista ojaan ja tein erittäin hitaan ja hallitun OTB:n. Hauska kokemus.

Sen verran oli sitä teknistä pätkää, että fillari ei tykänny. Takakiekosta ainakin yksi pinna poikki.

Kiitokset kanssakulkijoille. Saako joku laitettua GPS dataa näkyviin? Jos ei niin voin laittaa kehä 2:lle saakka, mistä suuntasin kotiin.

----------


## skior

Keskiviikon lenkin toteutunut reitti löytyy täältä: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3115555170
Mielestäni paras pätkä oli ehkä hiekkatie pilkkopimeässä Turunväylän ja Kehä 2:n "kainalossa".

----------


## TuH

Olipa hauska ja antoisa lenkki. Reitistä suunnilleen 90 % oli minulle täysin uutta. Näin maastonoviisina nuo teknisimmät kohdat menivät vähän ajotaitojeni rajoilla, mutta ei siellä sentään mitään sellaista ollut mistä ei jalkautumalla olisi yli päässyt...  :Hymy: 





> Se yksi pellon kautta oikasu oli hauska. Totesin siinä, että kohta tulee varmaan joku kuoppa, johon vedän > ei menny ku 5 sekuntia niin ajoin lähes nollavauhdista ojaan ja tein erittäin hitaan ja hallitun OTB:n.



Vierestä seurattuna kuperkeikkasi näytti aika hurjalta! Pian sen jälkeen (siellä Bodomin pellonlaidalla) kävin perehtymässä ojan pohjaan. Pimeys ja korkea heinikko tekivät niin sanotusti tepposet, kun yritin lähteä nollavauhdista liikkeelle. Kylmää vettä!

Vähän myöhemmin tajusin, että sinne ojaan taisi jäädä myös juomapulloni. Ilman vesihörppyjä meno alkoi Mankkaalle tullessa olla sen verran hapokasta, että päätin oikaista suorempaa tietä kotiin. En siinä tietysti enää paljon voittanut, kun minullakin kertyi 48 kilsaa mittariin!

Kiitokset Jarille vetohommista ja lenkkiseuralle lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## karhile

Kiitos vain Kulmalalle taas hyvästä reitistä ja vetovastuusta ja muillekin mukana ajaneille. Hiukan oli teknisempää, kuin viime viikolla, mutta ihan sopivassa määrin. Muutama kerta tuli jalkauduttua mäissä jonkun muun teknisemmän kohdan lisäksi, mutta loppujen lopuksi helpommin pysyi perässä edelliseen ajoon verrattuna hitaamman nopeuden myötä.  
Ensimmäistä kertaa pääsi porukkalenkillä jopa ajamaan oman asuinalueen Kuurinniityn läpi, joka oli vielä positiivinen lisä ajossa. 
Ei tulisi kyllä itsekseen tuolla tuntemattomilla reiteillä pimeässä ajettua, mutta porukassa ajosta valojen kanssa kyllä nauttii ja tuntuu se näemmä monia muitakin kanssa kulkijoita reitin varrella viihdyttävän. Voisi olla mukava ajella vastaavanlaisia ajoja joskus kesälläkin tai vaikka kesäyössä.

----------


## kp63

Näyttäs lauantain keli rapsakalta, mutta ilmeisesti ajettavalta. Ehdotuksena säähän sopiva joku alimittainen tupalenkki esim 50km + tauko + 50km ja ehkä niin, että eka osuus hitaammin ja takaisin pikkasen joutuummin. Suunnalla ei niin väliä eli löytyykö kiinnostusta ??? Jos löytyy niin voin huomen aamulla heittää ehdotuksen.

----------


## Ari_T

> Näyttäs lauantain keli rapsakalta, mutta ilmeisesti ajettavalta. Ehdotuksena säähän sopiva joku alimittainen tupalenkki esim 50km + tauko + 50km ja ehkä niin, että eka osuus hitaammin ja takaisin pikkasen joutuummin. Suunnalla ei niin väliä eli löytyykö kiinnostusta ??? Jos löytyy niin voin huomen aamulla heittää ehdotuksen.



Jonkun tuollaisen lyhyemmän (50+50) voisin vaikka lähteä ajamaan, jos sääennuste ei tuosta sateisemmaksi muutu. Täytynee laittaa pitkät housut tällä kertaa jalkaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Vierestä seurattuna kuperkeikkasi näytti aika hurjalta!



Joo, nyt kun sitä on tää päivä makosteltu niin kyllä se taisi juurikin noin olla. Pyörä irtos kourista ja jaloista vasta sitten kun olin maassa. Mut sit pitikin irrotusta jouduttaa, koska molemmat pohkeet alko heti kramppaamaan, mikä onneks meni nopeesti ohi ja oli ainoa seuraamus tapahtuneesta. Onneksi oli pehmee alusta eikä osunu tohon olkapäähän. Tuli mieleen keväinen paha kaatuminen.

Oliko se niin, että Jari ei pääse ensi keskiviikkona?

----------


## skior

> Oliko se niin, että Jari ei pääse ensi keskiviikkona?



Oli, mutta mä voin vetää lenkin ensi viikolla.

----------


## Tassu

> Oli, mutta mä voin vetää lenkin ensi viikolla.



Ok, ootko miettiny reittiä? Olin itekin valmis vetään, jos ketään muita ei ilmesty. Mulla ajatuksena Leppis-Otaniemi-Lauttasaari-Kuusisaari-Munkkiniemi-Tali-Leppis. Asfalttia tulis varmasti enemmän kuin tähän saakka, eli jos porukoille vain käy. Tali pitäs käydä tutustuun viikonloppuna, en oo ennen ajanu. Pituudesta ei toistaiseksi mitään hajua.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Näyttäs lauantain keli rapsakalta, mutta ilmeisesti ajettavalta. Ehdotuksena säähän sopiva joku alimittainen tupalenkki esim 50km + tauko + 50km ja ehkä niin, että eka osuus hitaammin ja takaisin pikkasen joutuummin. Suunnalla ei niin väliä eli löytyykö kiinnostusta ??? Jos löytyy niin voin huomen aamulla heittää ehdotuksen.



Mun makuun on liian kylmä maantielenkkiin.

Onko StePe kuulolla?
Sulla on ollut ihme crossarilenkkejä tässä lähiympäristössä. Pystyisitkö valkkaamaan ja opastamaan niistä meille jonkin sellaisen, jossa nyt ei kilometrikaupalla tarvitse pyörää kantaa. Esim jotenkin tuohon suuntaan. Se on kartasta katsoen ehkä mahdollinen reitti, mutta sisältää monta pätkää, jota en ole käynyt katsomassa, joten en tiedä miltä näyttää luonnossa.

----------


## skior

> Ok, ootko miettiny reittiä?



Helsingin keskuspuiston suuntaan olen kaavaillut reittiä, mutta käyn ensin itse ajelemassa ehkä huomenna kaavailemani reitin ennenkuin piirtelen sen näkyville.





> Esim jotenkin tuohon suuntaan. Se on kartasta katsoen ehkä mahdollinen reitti, mutta sisältää monta pätkää, jota en ole käynyt katsomassa, joten en tiedä miltä näyttää luonnossa.



Mä tiedän ainakin tienoot melko hyvin reitin pohjoisosissa...

----------


## StePe

> Sulla on ollut ihme crossarilenkkejä tässä lähiympäristössä ...



Mitähän se lähiympäristö tarkoittaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Viime syksynä tuli ajettua samalla suunnalla. Tuostakin voisi saada vinkkejä reitille. Kaukaisimmat osat voisi jättää pois ja ajaa esim. Patojantieltä Niinimäki-Santamäki-reittiä Keihäsjärven kaakkoispuolelta Ylimmäisentielle (ja melkein suosittelisin jättämään myös Lahnuksen ampuraradan pois reitiltä).

Ihan vertailun vuoksi: Eilisellä CC-lenkillä oli yllättäen sama keskiteho (175 W) ja tehojakauma muutenkin kuin alkukevään ison porukan maantielenkillä, jolla keskinopeus oli n. 33 km/h.
Oli tuo eilinen muuten kummallinen CC-lenkki, kun mukana oli ainoastaan 2 kippuratankoa.

----------


## kp63

> Näyttäs lauantain keli rapsakalta, mutta ilmeisesti ajettavalta. Ehdotuksena säähän sopiva joku alimittainen tupalenkki esim 50km + tauko + 50km ja ehkä niin, että eka osuus hitaammin ja takaisin pikkasen joutuummin. Suunnalla ei niin väliä eli löytyykö kiinnostusta ??? Jos löytyy niin voin huomen aamulla heittää ehdotuksen.



Ainakin yksi eli ARI T löytyi eli tavataan tuvalla la 10.00 ja tossa ehdotus vastapäivään ajettuna ja kaffit Siuntiossa. Onkohan se kirppiksen kaffila vielä auki ?

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.024891&z=15

----------


## skior

Kun Jari ei pääse vetämään ensi viikon lenkkiä, niin minä voisin tämän tämän kaltaisen lenkin opastaa, jos innokkaita riittää. Jos reitillä pysytään, niin liikennevaloja ei pitäisi olla kuin Lepuskissa. Matkaa tulee noin 47 km. Jos keskiviikon sää vaikuttaa huonolta, niin mulle käy tiistaikin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ... Esim jotenkin tuohon suuntaan. Se on kartasta katsoen ehkä mahdollinen reitti, mutta sisältää monta pätkää, jota en ole käynyt katsomassa, joten en tiedä miltä näyttää luonnossa.



Trimmailin suunnitelmaa tarkemmaksi. Pituutta ehkä noin 130 km + eksymisvara  :Leveä hymy: . Pyörän kantamista tulee ehkä kilsan verran riippuen mm. peltopolkujen kunnosta. Reitin varrelta löytyy yksi vakiokahvittelupaikkakin.

Löytyisikö tällaiselle pitkälle crossi/seikkailulenkille lähtijöitä huomiseksi, eli Tuvalta klo 10? (Voin tuon lenkin säästää myöhemmäksikin)

----------


## TeeCay2

Hmm.. foreca näyttää yöksi pakkasta asteen verran ja vielä ysiltä nollaa. Puolilta päivin pitäisi olla 2c plussan puolella. Olen vähän 50/60 pitäisikö lähteä huomenna vielä maantielenkille vai siirtää se lämpimämpään sunnuntaihin ja huomenna mennä uimaan ja juoksulenkille. Eikä tuossa se lämpötila muuten mutta saattaa olla luikasta..

----------


## rhiisto

> Trimmailin suunnitelmaa tarkemmaksi. Pituutta ehkä noin 130 km + eksymisvara . Pyörän kantamista tulee ehkä kilsan verran riippuen mm. peltopolkujen kunnosta. Reitin varrelta löytyy yksi vakiokahvittelupaikkakin.
> 
> Löytyisikö tällaiselle pitkälle crossi/seikkailulenkille lähtijöitä huomiseksi, eli Tuvalta klo 10? (Voin tuon lenkin säästää myöhemmäksikin)



Täältä löytyis ainakin yksi lähtijä huomiseksi. Maasturilla mennään, mutta eiköhän tuollakin pärjäile.

----------


## apuajaja

> Trimmailin suunnitelmaa tarkemmaksi. Pituutta ehkä noin 130 km + eksymisvara . Pyörän kantamista tulee ehkä kilsan verran riippuen mm. peltopolkujen kunnosta. Reitin varrelta löytyy yksi vakiokahvittelupaikkakin.
> 
> Löytyisikö tällaiselle pitkälle crossi/seikkailulenkille lähtijöitä huomiseksi, eli Tuvalta klo 10? (Voin tuon lenkin säästää myöhemmäksikin)



Kuulostaa vähän pitkältä olemattomaan maastoajokokemukseen peilaten mutta mukana.

----------


## skior

> Löytyisikö tällaiselle pitkälle crossi/seikkailulenkille lähtijöitä huomiseksi, eli Tuvalta klo 10?



Kyllä mäkin olisin tulossa.

----------


## kp63

Tuvalle saapui 3 tupalenkkeilijää ja 3 oudoilla paksurenkaisilla munamankeleilla liikkuvaa ilmestystä, kuulemma jotain Kulmalan-kurapöksyjä. Minä,  Ari ja Tomi suhailtiin speksilenkki tyypilliseen tupavauhtiin eli rapiat alle 32. Siuntion kirppiskaffilaa ei löytynyt joten tauoteltiin Pikkalan ABC:llä. Sää, reitti ja fiilis ok eli kiitos seurasta. Päivän opetukset: maantiepyörä ei kuulu KLV:lle ja tuplahanskat mukaan syksyllä.

----------


## Tassu

> .... maantiepyörä ei kuulu KLV:lle ....



Mitä mitä. Speksejä haluaa hän.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Maastocruisailijatkin selvisivät kotiin asti.
Salmen kohdalla todettiin että päiväannos ylämäkiä rupeaa olemaan täynnä, joten suunnattiin sieltä suoraan kotiin päin kuitenkin Kuikunläänin kautta "oikaisten".

Ulkoilua kertyi yhteensä runsas seitsemän tuntia.

----------


## kp63

> Mitä mitä. Speksejä haluaa hän.



Valitan, teimme Pikkalassa verivalan kuten  Chilen sankarit, se mitä tapahtui lenkillä, sitä ei paljasteta. Tietenkin, jos lupaat esim munkkikaffit voisin neuvotella.

----------


## Antero

Olikos huomenna pk-lenkkiä Mikkelän Lidliltä (IK-32) tai Tuvalta?

----------


## kp63

> Olikos huomenna pk-lenkkiä Mikkelän Lidliltä (IK-32) tai Tuvalta?



Enpä tiedä, mutta voisin lähtee seuraks rauhalliselle max 100/30, jos lähtö olis Lidl tai tupa esim klo 11..12 ?

----------


## TeeCay2

> Tuvalle saapui 3 tupalenkkeilijää ja 3 oudoilla paksurenkaisilla munamankeleilla liikkuvaa ilmestystä, kuulemma jotain Kulmalan-kurapöksyjä. Minä,  Ari ja Tomi suhailtiin speksilenkki tyypilliseen tupavauhtiin eli rapiat alle 32. Siuntion kirppiskaffilaa ei löytynyt joten tauoteltiin Pikkalan ABC:llä. Sää, reitti ja fiilis ok eli kiitos seurasta. Päivän opetukset: maantiepyörä ei kuulu KLV:lle ja tuplahanskat mukaan syksyllä.



Jep, hyvä lenkki vaikka Porkkalassa luovutin loppulenkin vetovuorot teille. Keli ja seura olivat loistavia. Seuraavalle kerralle täytyy itsekin kokeilla niitä KP:n "tutkassa näkymättömiä juomapulloja"..  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olikos huomenna pk-lenkkiä Mikkelän Lidliltä (IK-32) tai Tuvalta?



Olisi varmaan syytä aktivoida länsi-Espoon sunnuntailenkit.
Mikkelän lenkillä ei ole kuulemma kesällä paljoa porukkaa ollut. Itsekin olen ollut sunnuntaisin joko kisoissa, mökillä tai vetämässä Vantaankosken lenkkiä.

Mutta jospa huomenna osallistuisi Mikkelän lenkille. Kalustona lenkkispeksin mukaisesti maantiepyörä ja viitisen tuntia ajetaan. Mutta kahvitauko voitaisiin pitää näin siirtymäkauden kunniaksi.

Kp toivoi lähtöajaksi 11-12. Itselle sopisi paremmin tuo normaali 9:30, mutta myöhempikin kyllä käy. Ja lyhyempikin lenkki käy.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuvalle saapui 3 tupalenkkeilijää ja 3 oudoilla paksurenkaisilla munamankeleilla liikkuvaa ilmestystä, kuulemma jotain Kulmalan-kurapöksyjä. Minä,  Ari ja Tomi suhailtiin speksilenkki tyypilliseen tupavauhtiin eli rapiat alle 32. Siuntion kirppiskaffilaa ei löytynyt joten tauoteltiin Pikkalan ABC:llä. Sää, reitti ja fiilis ok eli kiitos seurasta. Päivän opetukset: maantiepyörä ei kuulu KLV:lle ja tuplahanskat mukaan syksyllä.



Kiitokset myös mun puolesta hyvästä lenkistä ja hanskojen lainaamisesta - mukavan reitin olit valinnut. Täytyy muistaa jatkossa pysyä pois KLV:lta ja ottaa tarpeeksi käsineitä mukaan.

----------


## kp63

> Olisi varmaan syytä aktivoida länsi-Espoon sunnuntailenkit.
> Mikkelän lenkillä ei ole kuulemma kesällä paljoa porukkaa ollut. Itsekin olen ollut sunnuntaisin joko kisoissa, mökillä tai vetämässä Vantaankosken lenkkiä.
> 
> Mutta jospa huomenna osallistuisi Mikkelän lenkille. Kalustona lenkkispeksin mukaisesti maantiepyörä ja viitisen tuntia ajetaan. Mutta kahvitauko voitaisiin pitää näin siirtymäkauden kunniaksi.
> 
> Kp toivoi lähtöajaksi 11-12. Itselle sopisi paremmin tuo normaali 9:30, mutta myöhempikin kyllä käy. Ja lyhyempikin lenkki käy.



Menikös Antero jo levolle?. Tän päivän perustella  mun nesteenkulutus/lämpimänä pysyminen  on sellainen ettei yli 3h lenksuja kannata enään tehdä. Lisäksi mulla menosa PKPK kausi eli pirunkovapuntikausi, joten jalat tönköttää, joten Jarin 5h maratooneihin on mahdollista osallistua aikaisintaan taas keväällä.

----------


## Antero

> Olisi varmaan syytä aktivoida länsi-Espoon sunnuntailenkit.
> Mikkelän lenkillä ei ole kuulemma kesällä paljoa porukkaa ollut. Itsekin olen ollut sunnuntaisin joko kisoissa, mökillä tai vetämässä Vantaankosken lenkkiä.
> 
> Mutta jospa huomenna osallistuisi Mikkelän lenkille. Kalustona lenkkispeksin mukaisesti maantiepyörä ja viitisen tuntia ajetaan. Mutta kahvitauko voitaisiin pitää näin siirtymäkauden kunniaksi.
> 
> Kp toivoi lähtöajaksi 11-12. Itselle sopisi paremmin tuo normaali 9:30, mutta myöhempikin kyllä käy. Ja lyhyempikin lenkki käy.



Hyvä, että Lidlin lenkit alkaa taas toimimaan!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pakkasta riittää. Kalenterin mukaan on vielä maantiepyöräkausi, mutta Mikkelän lenkille tänään crossarilla tai maasturilla.

----------


## Antero

> Pakkasta riittää. Kalenterin mukaan on vielä maantiepyöräkausi, mutta Mikkelän lenkille tänään crossarilla tai maasturilla.



Juu tulossa.

----------


## karhile

> Kun Jari ei pääse vetämään ensi viikon lenkkiä, niin minä voisin tämän tämän kaltaisen lenkin opastaa, jos innokkaita riittää. Jos reitillä pysytään, niin liikennevaloja ei pitäisi olla kuin Lepuskissa. Matkaa tulee noin 47 km. Jos keskiviikon sää vaikuttaa huonolta, niin mulle käy tiistaikin.



Ainakin tällä hetkellä Forecan ennuste on sateen suhteen selvästi huonompi keskiviikoksi, kuin tiistaiksi, joten tiistai voisi olla todellakin viisaampi valinta, jotta ajo ylipäätään toteutuisi. Itselle tiistaikin käy ja ainakin Hepon lenkillä tuntui 1-2 muullekin käyvän. Maanantaina viimeistään kannattaa varmaankin täällä sopia lopullisesti ajankohta.
Onkos ehdotetulla reitillä teknisempääkin pätkää?

----------


## skior

> Ainakin tällä hetkellä Forecan ennuste on sateen suhteen selvästi huonompi keskiviikoksi, kuin tiistaiksi, joten tiistai voisi olla todellakin viisaampi valinta, jotta ajo ylipäätään toteutuisi. Itselle tiistaikin käy ja ainakin Hepon lenkillä tuntui 1-2 muullekin käyvän. Maanantaina viimeistään kannattaa varmaankin täällä sopia lopullisesti ajankohta.
> Onkos ehdotetulla reitillä teknisempääkin pätkää?



Joo tällä hetkellä vaikuttaa siltä, että tuo kannattaa ajaa jo tiistaina. Teknisempää pätkää on hyvin vähän, parissa kohdassa mennään lyhyesti polulla, mutta mitään juurakkoa ei ole.

----------


## kp63

Löytyykö vielä maantieinnokkaita (Esa oli vissiin lähdössä)?
Lähtö olisi tuvalta 16.45 ja "virallinen" osuus päättyisi Hämeenkylään. Ajatuksena vauhtikestävyys intervallit 3x30min 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...e34ca5e2c&z=10

----------


## rhubarb

> Ainakin tällä hetkellä Forecan ennuste on sateen suhteen selvästi huonompi keskiviikoksi, kuin tiistaiksi, joten tiistai voisi olla todellakin viisaampi valinta, jotta ajo ylipäätään toteutuisi. Itselle tiistaikin käy ja ainakin Hepon lenkillä tuntui 1-2 muullekin käyvän. Maanantaina viimeistään kannattaa varmaankin täällä sopia lopullisesti ajankohta.



Tiistai sopii sykloiluun.

----------


## skior

> Kun Jari ei pääse vetämään ensi viikon lenkkiä, niin minä voisin tämän tämän kaltaisen lenkin opastaa, jos innokkaita riittää. Jos reitillä pysytään, niin liikennevaloja ei pitäisi olla kuin Lepuskissa. Matkaa tulee noin 47 km. Jos keskiviikon sää vaikuttaa huonolta, niin mulle käy tiistaikin.



Voitaneen nyt sääennusteiden perusteella päättää, että tämä ajetaan jo tiistaina klo 18 lähtien. Toki pientä sateenuhkaa on tiistaillekin, mutta toivottavasti kuitenkin parempi keli kuin keskiviikkona.

----------


## Iletys

Ja hallitus myöntyi tiistaipyöräilyyn, joten mukana ollaan vaikka alunperin tiistai ei käynytkään.

----------


## Tassu

> Voitaneen nyt sääennusteiden perusteella päättää, että tämä ajetaan jo tiistaina klo 18 lähtien. Toki pientä sateenuhkaa on tiistaillekin, mutta toivottavasti kuitenkin parempi keli kuin keskiviikkona.



Lenkki Hki keskuspuistossa kiinnostais kyllä, mutta nyt tuntuu, että ohjelmaa on tällä viikolla niin paljon, että pakko varmaan passata. Olin yksi niistä viime sunnuntain ajajista joille tuo tiistai oli parempi.

----------


## Proj.nro

> Löytyykö vielä maantieinnokkaita (Esa oli vissiin lähdössä)?
> Lähtö olisi tuvalta 16.45 ja "virallinen" osuus päättyisi Hämeenkylään. Ajatuksena vauhtikestävyys intervallit 3x30min 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...e34ca5e2c&z=10



Joo mä lähden kuten oli puhe. Loppu saadaan puskea vastatuuleen  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

Olipas taas hyvä CC-ajo Leppiksestä. Vauhti oli sopiva, ei yhtään tappomäkeä, tekninen osuuskin oli niin lyhyt ja helppo, että pärjäsin :No huh!:  jopa täysjoustolla mukavasti. Yksi ylimääräinen mäkitreenikin tehtiin ja pari kertaa harjoiteltiin pyörien hallitsemista tekemällä uuuuukäännöksiä :Hymy: . Paljon uusia reittejä tuli taas edellisten ajojen tyyliin nähtyä ja koettua.
Ainoa negatiivinen asia oli heikko (onneksi vain heikko) sade ennen pyöräilyä ja ensimmäisen tunnin aikana, jonka ansiosta ajajat ja pyörät saivat mukavan mutakuorrutuksen päällensä.
Lähtijöitä oli seitsemän, joten tasaisen kaavan (11-9-7) mukaan ensi viikolla lähtenee vain viisi ajajaa.
Kiitos erityisesti skiorille vetovastuusta ja muille mukavasta ajoseurasta. 
Ensi viikolla taas mukana, kunhan sää ei tästä huonone.

----------


## Iletys

Loistava reitti tosiaan. Kiitos siitä!
Pikkuisella tuikullani en tietä niin paljoa saanut valaistua, että monia yllätyksiä tuli eteen, mutta yksikän niistä ei koitunut kohtalokseni. kopkop!
Lisää krossareita lenkille. Ei tuollaisilla mankeleilla ole mitään haastetta.  :Hymy: 

Tässä reitin jäljet.

----------


## karhile

> Lisää krossareita lenkille. Ei tuollaisilla mankeleilla ole mitään haastetta.



Siinähän on ihan haastetta kerrakseen pyörittää 2 tuumaa pienempiä ja huomattavasti maasturimaisempia renkaita crossareiden renkaitten tahtiin :Hymy: .
Sen verran surkea ajaja olen noiden yllätysten suhteen, että tarvitsen kaverikseni pyörän, joka jelppii hiukankin pahemmista paikoista ehjin nahoin.
Maantieajot krossarilla, krossariajot maasturilla eli maasturiajot todennäköisesti sitten kolmipyörällä tai mönkijällä, noinhan se menee meikäläisellä suurinpiirtein.

----------


## kp63

Löytyskö vielä lauantaille sään salliessa maantiesotkijaa. Vai olikos Jukalla tai muilla vielä maratooni mielessä?. Ite voisin ajaa lauantaina tuvalta klo 10 esim tollasen (8 alkaen myötäpäivään) 60-LOHJA-60 kevyenä ja tasatehoisena eli jotain 28-30 vauhtia (sopii siis peesissä ajaen myös vähemmän ajaneille, jos matka ei tapa). Eli ilmotelkaa löytyykö seuraa?

JK: Ajellaan Esan kanssa vielä ensi tiistaina noin 16.15 (säävaraus) Leppävaarasta Hämeenlinnanväylän kautta Palojoelle ja sieltä Vantaankoskelle jonkin sortin kovavauhtinen 60 km teemalla all in one (monen eri tehoalueen intervallit samaan harjoitukseen). Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostusta. Viime tiistaina ajettiin kahdestaan Tuvalta speksattu VK treeni, joka onnistui hyvin. 



http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## Tommi G

> Löytyskö vielä lauantaille sään salliessa maantiesotkijaa. Vai olikos Jukalla tai muilla vielä maratooni mielessä?. Ite voisin ajaa lauantaina tuvalta klo 10 esim tollasen (8 alkaen myötäpäivään) 60-LOHJA-60 kevyenä ja tasatehoisena eli jotain 28-30 vauhtia (sopii siis peesissä ajaen myös vähemmän ajaneille, jos matka ei tapa). Eli ilmotelkaa löytyykö seuraa?
> 
> JK: Ajellaan Esan kanssa vielä ensi tiistaina noin 16.15 (säävaraus) Leppävaarasta Hämeenlinnanväylän kautta Palojoelle ja sieltä Vantaankoskelle jonkin sortin kovavauhtinen 60 km teemalla all in one (monen eri tehoalueen intervallit samaan harjoitukseen). Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostusta. Viime tiistaina ajettiin kahdestaan Tuvalta speksattu VK treeni, joka onnistui hyvin. 
> 
> Mukaan tullaan sään salliessa.
> 
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## Ari_T

Lauantain varaukset valitettavasti estävät kp63:n lenkille osallistumisen, mutta löytyisikös keneltäkään kiinnostusta lähteä sahaamaan maantietä sunnuntaina vahvalla säävarauksella?

Jotain tällaista (myötäpäivään) voisi harkita ja jos intoa löytyy, voidaan jättää tuo 25-tien osuus väliin ja koukata Vihtiin taukoilemaan. Tosin niillä pätkillä saatan tarvita tukea aluetta paremmin tuntevalta tai seurauksena voi olla pieni sakkolenkki.

Vauhti voisi olla leppoisissa sunnuntaiajelun lukemissa porukan toiveiden mukaan. Loppupätkän hidastetöyssyt voidaan kiskoa revittelytyyliin, jos intoa löytyy.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lauantain varaukset valitettavasti estävät kp63:n lenkille osallistumisen, mutta löytyisikös keneltäkään kiinnostusta lähteä sahaamaan maantietä sunnuntaina vahvalla säävarauksella?
> 
> Jotain tällaista (myötäpäivään) voisi harkita ja jos intoa löytyy, voidaan jättää tuo 25-tien osuus väliin ja koukata Vihtiin taukoilemaan. Tosin niillä pätkillä saatan tarvita tukea aluetta paremmin tuntevalta tai seurauksena voi olla pieni sakkolenkki.
> 
> Vauhti voisi olla leppoisissa sunnuntaiajelun lukemissa porukan toiveiden mukaan. Loppupätkän hidastetöyssyt voidaan kiskoa revittelytyyliin, jos intoa löytyy.



Pääsisitte ajamaan uutta ja sileää Tervalammentien asfalttia (tai en nyt varmaksi osaa sanoa kun en ole päästä päähän ajanut).

Itse olen kyllä jo siirtynyt crossikauteen, kun suolausautotkin jo liikkuvat maanteillä.

Sunnuntaina klo 9:30 Mikkelän ABC:ltä lähtee IK-32:n crossilenkki. Yleisön pyynnöstä ajellaan Sarfvikin/Hirsalan/Porkkalanniemen pikkuteitä. Lenkin pituus säätyy kelin mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ...Lisää krossareita lenkille. Ei tuollaisilla mankeleilla ole mitään haastetta...



Joo, mullakin crossarin takakiekko odottelee edelleen korjaamista.
Lähikorjaamon työkaluvalikoimasta ei kuulemma löytynyt 11 mm:n kuusiokoloa, joten korjaus vielä viivästyy. Sellaista todistettavasti joidenkin vapaarattaiden kohdalla tarvitaan.

Alustatava reittisuunnitelma ensi keskiviikoksi tässä. Eli käväistäänpä ajamassa Serena-Petikko -hiihtolatupohja ennen lumien tuloa.

----------


## kp63

sää aurinkoinen eli ainakin 1 kuski lähtee. Jos tulossa niin jalat ja kädet lämpimiksi, juomat ajopaidan taskuihin takin alle ja kaffitauon jälkeen kuiva myssy ja aluhanskat on luksusta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Suunnittelin huomiselle cx-lenkille niin hankalan suunnistustehtävän, että pitää mennä tänään harjoittelemaan se.
Mukaan voi tulla tuvalta klo 10.
Tiedossa suunnistustaukopysähdyksiä ja siirtymäetapeilla vk-vauhtia.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin Tommin kanssa speksattu lenkki tarkalleen speksivauhtia. Upea sää mitä nyt ekan tunnin aikana tiet osin jäiset. Tommille kiitos seurasta ja ehkä vielä ensi la yritetään sään salliessa Tupailla joku vastaava ulkoilupläjäys. Sitten monot jalkaan ja lumia odottelemaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Suunnittelin huomiselle cx-lenkille niin hankalan suunnistustehtävän, että pitää mennä tänään harjoittelemaan se.
> Mukaan voi tulla tuvalta klo 10.
> Tiedossa suunnistustaukopysähdyksiä ja siirtymäetapeilla vk-vauhtia.



Jaahas, kyllä nyt suunnitelma meni uusiksi. Hiekkamaantiet ovat aivan kauheassa kunnossa räntäsateen jäljiltä. Vielä aamulla maantiet olivat OK kun tien pinnassa oleva hiekka oli jäässä.

Metsätiet, joilla ei ole ollut autoliikennettä, ovat ihan siistissä kunnossa. Pitääpä funtsia jokin sellainen reitti, jossa ei ole hiekkamaanteitä.

----------


## ProSLCX

Kävin äsken sotkemassa *todella upean* CC/MTB lenkin täällä Espoossa. Hiekkatiet ja kinttupolut ainakin tuolla reitillä mitä ajoin, olivat ihan hyvässä kunnossa, mitä nyt välillä vähän kosteita. Rapa ja muta tosin lensi ihan kiitettävästi, mutta se kuulukin asiaan! Suosittelen siis todella lämmöllä tuota reittiä kaikille rapaa pelkäämättömille CC ja maastopyöräilijöille. En ainakaan itse ole vielä parempaa kokonaisuutta löytänyt Espoosta. Huom! kannattaa ehdottomasti ajaa niin päin, että ensin Nupurintielle ja sieltä sitten käännytään etelään.

Linkki reittiin: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...95d246f2ce2cdd

Pyöränä toimi siis hieman "tuunailtu" Hiki Pro Sl ~30mm cyclo cross kumeilla. Vastaan tuli vähän alle kymmenen hevosta, joutsen tuli nähtyä ja metsäpeurankin kanssa pääsi tekemään tuttavuutta parinkymmenen metrin päästä. Mahtava lenkki kaikkineen! Yöllä tuo olisi myös mahtava vetää läpi. Lähtijöitä?  :Vink:

----------


## Teppo

> Hiekkamaantiet ovat aivan kauheassa kunnossa räntäsateen jäljiltä.



Sarfvikin ja Hirsalan suunnalla piisasi tosiaan tänään puoliltapäivin ihan kivasti kuraa ja tiet oli pehmeessä kondiksessa, kun kävin siellä ajelemassa. Mutta eipä tuo haitannut mitenkään ajamista. Huomenna ohjelmassa sitten lepopäivän ratoksi pyörän pesua ja vaihteiston säätöä.

ProSLCX:n reitti ihan kiva, mutta Nupurintie on kyllä varsin hyväpintainen cyclocrossilenkille :Hymy: . Kierräpä seuraavalla kerralla  Bembölestä Mustanpurontielle metsien kautta. Vaikkapa Myllytie-Kellonummi-Raikorventie-Nupurinmetsä-Herrbackantie-Myrskymäentie.

----------


## ProSLCX

> ProSLCX:n reitti ihan kiva, mutta Nupurintie on kyllä varsin hyväpintainen cyclocrossilenkille. Kierräpä seuraavalla kerralla  Bembölestä Mustanpurontielle metsien kautta. Vaikkapa Myllytie-Kellonummi-Raikorventie-Nupurinmetsä-Herrbackantie-Myrskymäentie.



Oletko itse vetänyt tuon Myllytie-Myrskymäentie-Mustanpurontie jne? Kuulostaa kyllä tosi hyvältä (ja rasittavalta) reitiltä. Lähde ihmeessä mukaan reitille tässä joskus, jos lähistöllä kerran asustelet.

----------


## skior

> Alustatava reittisuunnitelma ensi keskiviikoksi tässä. Eli käväistäänpä ajamassa Serena-Petikko -hiihtolatupohja ennen lumien tuloa.



Suunnistuskartasta näkee aika hyvin mitä vaihtoehtoja löytyy Röylä-Kalajärvi -väliltä. Serena-Petikko välillä taitaa olla jo aika pimeää, harmi etten ehdi mukaan tälle lenkille.  





> Linkki reittiin: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...95d246f2ce2cdd



Täytyypä käydä tuokin joskus Marraskuun iltapimeillä ajamassa. Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Kellonummi-Nupuri välillä pätkä juuri ennen Nupurinmetsää on aika huonossa kunnossa, mutta korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.

----------


## TeeCay2

> Lauantain varaukset valitettavasti estävät kp63:n lenkille osallistumisen, mutta löytyisikös keneltäkään kiinnostusta lähteä sahaamaan maantietä sunnuntaina vahvalla säävarauksella?
> 
> Jotain tällaista (myötäpäivään) voisi harkita ja jos intoa löytyy, voidaan jättää tuo 25-tien osuus väliin ja koukata Vihtiin taukoilemaan. Tosin niillä pätkillä saatan tarvita tukea aluetta paremmin tuntevalta tai seurauksena voi olla pieni sakkolenkki.
> 
> Vauhti voisi olla leppoisissa sunnuntaiajelun lukemissa porukan toiveiden mukaan. Loppupätkän hidastetöyssyt voidaan kiskoa revittelytyyliin, jos intoa löytyy.



Vedin about tämän reitin tossa 2 viikkoa sitten. Tiesto loistavassa kunnossa, varsinkin Tervalammentie jossa uusi alfaltti muistaakseni koko matkalla.

Itse olin ajattelin huomenna polkaista ton aamupäivälähdöllä, tosin viikon liikunnat painavat jälleen kintuissa sen verran, että saattaa jäädä väliin. Aamun 10km juoksulenkin päälle reilu 2km uinti jossa koin loppuverran aikana, 15m ennen viimeisen päädyn saavuttamista, kevyttä pohjekramppia. Eipä sellaisesta olekkaan miesmuistiin tullut kärsittyä.. :|

----------


## Teppo

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Kellonummi-Nupuri välillä pätkä juuri ennen Nupurinmetsää on aika huonossa kunnossa, mutta korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.



No siellä joutuu kantamaan. Tai siis minä olen joutunut ne pari kertaa mitä olen tuolta kautta koukannut. Siinä on joku ojan tms ylitys jotain rikkinäistä sillan tapaista pitkin, ja tuohon paikkaan on jyrkkä lasku ja toisella puolella jyrkkä nousu. Sekä lasku että nousu juurakkoa/kivikkoa. Eipä tuo väli nyt muutenkaan omiin suosikkipätkiin kuulu. Tietty jos maastohenkisempi pyöräily kiinnostaa niin voipi näkökulmakin olla toinen.

----------


## Ari_T

> Lauantain varaukset valitettavasti estävät kp63:n lenkille osallistumisen, mutta löytyisikös keneltäkään kiinnostusta lähteä sahaamaan maantietä sunnuntaina vahvalla säävarauksella?
> 
> Jotain tällaista (myötäpäivään) voisi harkita ja jos intoa löytyy, voidaan jättää tuo 25-tien osuus väliin ja koukata Vihtiin taukoilemaan. Tosin niillä pätkillä saatan tarvita tukea aluetta paremmin tuntevalta tai seurauksena voi olla pieni sakkolenkki.
> 
> Vauhti voisi olla leppoisissa sunnuntaiajelun lukemissa porukan toiveiden mukaan. Loppupätkän hidastetöyssyt voidaan kiskoa revittelytyyliin, jos intoa löytyy.



Koska varmoja ehdokkaita tälle lenkille ei ole ilmaantunut ja tuo sää ei nyt pahemmin houkuta, taidan perua tämän omassa mukavuudenhalussani. Sain tämän viikon annokseni vesi- ja räntäsadetta jo työmatkoillani.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Käväistiin tänään tarkastamassa päivänvalossa keskiviikon iltalenkin reitin parhaat pätkät.
Kalajärven pätkä oli vähän ylitekninen liukkaine pitkospuineen.
Ehkä järven länsipuolen reitti olisi ollut ajettavampi. Pitääpä käydä sekin vielä katsomassa etukäteen.

Serena-Petikko -pätkä on myös varmaan extreme pimeällä. Eli hauskaa on luvassa! En kuitenkaan aio sillä kertaa hauskuuttaa takana tulijoita kaatumalla mutaisessa alamäessä :Nolous:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## skior

> Käväistiin tänään tarkastamassa päivänvalossa keskiviikon iltalenkin reitin parhaat pätkät.
> Kalajärven pätkä oli vähän ylitekninen liukkaine pitkospuineen.
> Ehkä järven länsipuolen reitti olisi ollut ajettavampi. Pitääpä käydä sekin vielä katsomassa etukäteen.
> 
> Serena-Petikko -pätkä on myös varmaan extreme pimeällä. Eli hauskaa on luvassa! En kuitenkaan aio sillä kertaa hauskuuttaa takana tulijoita kaatumalla mutaisessa alamäessä



Tällaista seikkailua siis harrastettiin oikeata reittiä etsiessämme Kalajärven eteläpuolella. Joo sitä alamäkeä ei ehkä kannata yrittää ajamalla laskea pimeässä

----------


## kp63

> Käväistiin tänään tarkastamassa päivänvalossa keskiviikon iltalenkin reitin parhaat pätkät.
> Kalajärven pätkä oli vähän ylitekninen liukkaine pitkospuineen.
> Ehkä järven länsipuolen reitti olisi ollut ajettavampi. Pitääpä käydä sekin vielä katsomassa etukäteen.
> 
> Serena-Petikko -pätkä on myös varmaan extreme pimeällä. Eli hauskaa on luvassa! En kuitenkaan aio sillä kertaa hauskuuttaa takana tulijoita kaatumalla mutaisessa alamäessä



Järven länsipuolella menee ihan ajettava ja leveä polku, tähän aikaan  vuodesta pätkän vertaa jonkun verran mutanen, mutta sitähän te haettekin...

----------


## Iletys

Ei omista vieläkään kunnon valoa, mutta kokeillaan silti tulla mukaan. Vakuutukset on kunnosta, että saa roudata suoraan johonkin yksityiseen.

----------


## timppa_234

Ilmoittauduin myös keskiviikon CC:lle. Fillarin renkaat ja valot ei sovellu extreme-kuntoiluun, joten saatan jossain vaiheessa jäädä joukosta tai kurvata kohti himaa. 

Mutta jos vettä ei tule tänään ja huomenna niin eiköhän siellä ole kohtuullinen ajokeli.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ilmoittauduin myös keskiviikon CC:lle. Fillarin renkaat ja valot ei sovellu extreme-kuntoiluun, joten saatan jossain vaiheessa jäädä joukosta tai kurvata kohti himaa. 
> 
> Mutta jos vettä ei tule tänään ja huomenna niin eiköhän siellä ole kohtuullinen ajokeli.



Hyviä valoja reitillä kyllä tarvittaisiin. Mutta jos pahimmat pätkät taluttaa, niin heikommillakin valoilla pärjää. 

Korjasin reittisuunnitelmaan Kalajärven kierron länsipuolelta ja poistin latupohjaa ajamisen Juvanmalmilta.

----------


## karhile

> Hyviä valoja reitillä kyllä tarvittaisiin. Mutta jos pahimmat pätkät taluttaa, niin heikommillakin valoilla pärjää. 
> 
> .



Kuullostaa ïhan siltä, että rupeaa itkettämään :Leveä hymy:  huomisen ajon aikana, mutta lähdenpä kuitenkin. Pitänee kiinnittää jeesusteipillä 40cm:n Maglite pyörään, jos sillä vaikka pärjäisi, vaikka eihän se auta toisaalta meikäläisen auttamattoman huonoa teknisempää ajotaitoa.

----------


## pirtti

Koitan ehtiä mukaan, huomenna tekee töiden puolesta vähän tiukkaa. Jos ehdin, niin ainakin yhdellä on valot on kunnossa - miehen kunnosta en mene niin takeisiin.

----------


## Iletys

Kiitokset vaan Jarille tämän päivän krossarilenkistä!
Vähän hankalaa oli minulle tuo pehmeä latupohja ajaa ilman kunnon valoa. Niin ja samoiten kaikki muutkin pimeät alamäet. Tai no oikeastaan kaikki pimeät kohdat.
Eli jos joku nyt meinaa joku arki-ilta krossarilenkille lähteä, niin sellaset 500 lumenia taitaa olla vähimmäisvaatimus.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

moi
Näyttäs ajokelit vaan paranevan  :Hymy: . Tommonen ehdotus (ARI T: n viimeviikon versio vähän pidennettynä) myötäpäivään ja Tupalenkkiin (tm) kuuluva pakollinen kaffitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Speksinä kevyt PK 28-30 vauhdilla. Jollei sada niin mielummin lauantaina klo 10 tuvalta ja säävarana sunnuntai. Muukin 80-120 km PK-lenkki käy eli löytyykö seuraa ?


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## Ari_T

> moi
> Näyttäs ajokelit vaan paranevan . Tommonen ehdotus (ARI T: n viimeviikon versio vähän pidennettynä) myötäpäivään ja Tupalenkkiin (tm) kuuluva pakollinen kaffitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Speksinä kevyt PK 28-30 vauhdilla. Jollei sada niin mielummin lauantaina klo 10 tuvalta ja säävarana sunnuntai. Muukin 80-120 km PK-lenkki käy eli löytyykö seuraa ?
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11



Mukana ollaan, jos ei mitään ihmeellistä satu. Lauantaina 10-> sopii hyvin ja sunnuntaikin käy, jos sää on lauantaina liian kehno.

----------


## karhile

Keskiviikon CC-lenkki taisi olla kaikista haastavin neljästä ajetusta. Pehmeää :No huh!:  hiekkaa, ylämäkiä ja teknistä :No huh!:  riitti, toisaalta toki myös asfalttia ja kovaa kunnollista ulkoilutietä sopivasti palautumiseen. Jälkijunassa ajaneena kiitän ennenkaikkea riittävällä valolla varustautunutta kuskia, jonka valokeilassa oli takana hyvä tai vähintään mukavampi ajella tai taluttaa :Nolous:  pyörää. Hengissä kuitenkin selvittiin, joten kiitos vain lenkistä vetäjälle ja muille.

Nythän lauantaina lähtee Maunulan majalta klo.10.30 Hepon CC-lenkki n.3t ja n.20-24 kilsan vauhdilla ja teknistä ei kuulemma ole, vain asfalttia ja hiekkateitä ja............mäkiä. Tarkemmat tiedot kalenterissa ja "Hepon yhteislenkkien" kohdalla. Täytynee lähteä, jos sade ei vie voittoa.

----------


## kp63

> Mukana ollaan, jos ei mitään ihmeellistä satu. Lauantaina 10-> sopii hyvin ja sunnuntaikin käy, jos sää on lauantaina liian kehno.



 
Sehän lupaa Arille sortsikeliä. Ehdotan, että katotaan toi pieni sateenuhka  vielä huomen aamulla lähinnä niin, että onko mahdollisesti parempi aika lähteä esim klo 11.

----------


## Ari_T

> Sehän lupaa Arille sortsikeliä. Ehdotan, että katotaan toi pieni sateenuhka  vielä huomen aamulla lähinnä niin, että onko mahdollisesti parempi aika lähteä esim klo 11.



Joo, selkeä shortsikeli taas. Katsotaan joo vähän myöhempään ja tuo 11 sopii oikeastaan jopa paremmin.

----------


## kp63

> moi
> Näyttäs ajokelit vaan paranevan . Tommonen ehdotus (ARI T: n viimeviikon versio vähän pidennettynä) myötäpäivään ja Tupalenkkiin (tm) kuuluva pakollinen kaffitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Speksinä kevyt PK 28-30 vauhdilla. Jollei sada niin mielummin lauantaina klo 10 tuvalta ja säävarana sunnuntai. Muukin 80-120 km PK-lenkki käy eli löytyykö seuraa ?
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11



(Näyttäs aamupäivän sateet menevän pohjoisempaa ohi eli tänään xx tuvalle). Näin siis tutka....kuitennin 6.30 ulkona tihuttaa eli siirretään arin ehdotuksen mukaan lähtöä tunnilla niin tiet on kuivempia eli lähtö klo 11.00 tuvalta. Ari kuittaatko tämän niin tiedän

----------


## Ari_T

> (Näyttäs aamupäivän sateet menevän pohjoisempaa ohi eli tänään xx tuvalle). Näin siis tutka....kuitennin 6.30 ulkona tihuttaa eli siirretään arin ehdotuksen mukaan lähtöä tunnilla niin tiet on kuivempia eli lähtö klo 11.00 tuvalta. Ari kuittaatko tämän niin tiedän



Jeh, lähtö kello 11. Tällä kertaa pysytään pois KLV:ltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## TommiL

> Jeh, lähtö kello 11. Tällä kertaa pysytään pois KLV:ltä.



Mukana myös tuvalla klo 11.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna vielä lokakuun kunniaksi ajetaan IK-32:n lenkki seikkailuhengessä ja myös kahvitauko pitäen. Ajattelin käydä katsomassa löytyykö Peuramaa-Pikkala-suunnalta läpiajettavia polkuja.

Samalla näköjään jatkuu golfkenttien bongaus... :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

5 kuskin voimin kierrettiin speksilenkki 30 keskarilla. Jonkun verran oli tihkua, muttei haittaavasti, tosin naamat oli tauolla kuten kurapyöräilijöillä. Kauden komein rengasrikko tapahtui, kun arin cyklon umpijöötirengas, jossa vielä about 3mm paksu sisäkumi,  koki voittajansa eli sen lävisti 1.5cm pituinen teräspiikki. Muutoin varsin onnistunut ja hyväfiiliksinen lenkki eli kiitokset muille urheille, aina kivempaa ajaa porukassa. 

Jk1: tuvalla oli Tommin ja Arin kanssa puhetta, että voitais vielä marras-joulukuussa ajella lauantaisin sellaisia cyklo-hybridi-mtb-sopivia ja  ei niin teknisiä ja rauhallisia PK lenkkejä, eli olkaapa kuulolla.

Jk2: tänään oli oikeasti shortsikeli.

----------


## Ari_T

> 5 kuskin voimin kierrettiin speksilenkki 30 keskarilla. Jonkun verran oli tihkua, muttei haittaavasti, tosin naamat oli tauolla kuten kurapyöräilijöillä. Kauden komein rengasrikko tapahtui, kun arin cyklon umpijöötirengas, jossa vielä about 3mm paksu sisäkumi,  koki voittajansa eli sen lävisti 1.5cm pituinen teräspiikki. Muutoin varsin onnistunut ja hyväfiiliksinen lenkki eli kiitokset muille urheille, aina kivempaa ajaa porukassa.



Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta. Reitti oli hyvä ja sääkin siedettävä. Päivän kunto tosin ei ollut kohdallaan, mutta siitä ei voi lenkkiä syyttää. Naama piti pestä lenkin jälkeen kahteen kertaan.

Tarttis varmaan vaihtaa umpikumisiin renkaisiin, kun saa yhtenään olla paikkaamassa. Pyörähän oli melkein uusi ja renkailla takana vasta hieman alle 6000 km.  :Hymy: 





> Jk2: tänään oli oikeasti shortsikeli.



Joo, niin olisi ollut ja menin nössöilemään pitkillä housuilla.

----------


## kp63

Lezyne Road Drive olisko medium (pituus noin 21cm).

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> 5 kuskin voimin kierrettiin speksilenkki 30 keskarilla.



Hieno, kiitoksia vetäjille! Vaikka putosin joukosta 2 (!) kertaa, tuli silti nämä haastavat 97km ajettua  :Sarkastinen:  Omalla osallani hieno [s]mummo[/s]retkivauhti 25.0 km/h  :Cool:  ja puhdas takapuoli (siis takin)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

> 5 kuskin voimin kierrettiin speksilenkki 30 keskarilla. Jonkun verran oli tihkua, muttei haittaavasti, tosin naamat oli tauolla kuten kurapyöräilijöillä. Kauden komein rengasrikko tapahtui, kun arin cyklon umpijöötirengas, jossa vielä about 3mm paksu sisäkumi, koki voittajansa eli sen lävisti 1.5cm pituinen teräspiikki. Muutoin varsin onnistunut ja hyväfiiliksinen lenkki eli kiitokset muille urheille, aina kivempaa ajaa porukassa. 
> 
> Jk1: tuvalla oli Tommin ja Arin kanssa puhetta, että voitais vielä marras-joulukuussa ajella lauantaisin sellaisia cyklo-hybridi-mtb-sopivia ja ei niin teknisiä ja rauhallisia PK lenkkejä, eli olkaapa kuulolla.
> 
> Jk2: tänään oli oikeasti shortsikeli.



 
Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä,olin niin likainen housujenkin alta eetei lähtenyt puhtaaksi edes vimillä ja juuriharjalla.

----------


## TommiL

[QUOTE=Ari_T;1502526]Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta. Reitti oli hyvä ja sääkin siedettävä. Päivän kunto tosin ei ollut kohdallaan, mutta siitä ei voi lenkkiä syyttää. Naama piti pestä lenkin jälkeen kahteen kertaan.

Eipä ollut päivän kunto parhaimmillaan ei ja sain puristaa viimeisetkin mehut koneesta mutta mukavaa oli silti, kiitokset kaikille.

Oma naamataulu ei lähtenyt kahdellakaan hinkkaamisella puhtaaksi, pitänee kaivaa tehokkaammat aineet käyttöön.

----------


## kp63

joo, koville otti mullekin. Ainoa, joka sanoi, että ois voinu ajaa kovempaakin oli tommi g, jolla ei oo muka voimaa eikä kuntoa jne, tosin sillä on niin hirvee kamanhankkimiskuume et se päästää suustaan mitä vaan, jolla vois järjettömän hankinnan perustella järjelliseksi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään ajettiin IK-32:n Mikkelän lenkki viimeisen kerran.
Ensi sunnuntaista lenkki lähtee Lommilasta Ikean risteyksestä ja lähtöaika on puoli tuntia myöhempi, eli klo 10:00. Lisätietoja fillarikalenterista.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tänään ajettiin IK-32:n Mikkelän lenkki viimeisen kerran.



Onnistuiko ajo golfikentän läpi?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onnistuiko ajo golfikentän läpi?



Melkein. Ainoastaan yksi narusta tehdyn aidan ylitys piti tehdä (jos siis tarkoitit Peuramaata).

Julkaisenpa tässä nyt saman tien tänä syksynä aloittamani harrastuksen, eli crossilenkkien yhdyspätkien luokittelun. Kyseessä siis sellaisia pätkiä jotka yhdistävät muuten umpikujaan päättyvän crossilenkin käyttäen karttaan merkkaamattomia polkuja tai muuten jotain yllättävää ajouraa. 

Yhdyspätkien luokittelukarttani löytyy tämän linkin takaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Laitoin keskiviikon crossilenkin reittisuunnitelman kalenteriin.
Ajopäivä on keskiviikko, satoi tai paistoi (tai ei taida enää paistaa klo 18...)

----------


## Hannu Koo

> ...
> Yhdyspätkien luokittelukarttani löytyy tämän linkin takaa.



Oikein hyvä!

----------


## Polla

No mä voisin tulla kokeileen teidän lenkkiä, mutta mites toi sade? aika voimakasta sadetta lupailee foreca? Lenkki ei ole siirtymassä huomiseksi?

----------


## StePe

> Yhdyspätkien luokittelukarttani löytyy tämän linkin takaa.



Jari voisi käydä luokittelemassa esim. lauantaina kokeilemani ajokelpoiset pätkät Lätinkoskentie - Pohjoinen Vihtijoentie ja Kaltevasta väli Kirvuntie - Suomiehentie.
Myös Kalkkivuorentie - Mukulamäentie on aivan loistava reitti, vaikka esim. Googlen kartta ei taida sitä tuntea (muutenkin tuossa Vihtijärven pohjoispuolella Googlen kartassa näyttää olevan useita virheitä - eräs selkeimmistä Löytlahdentien "sakara").

Eilisellä lenkillä vähän ihmettelin sitä U-käännöstä Stävöntiellä, kun Garminin kartan mukaan n. 400 m eteenpäin ajaen olisi löytynyt lähes läpiajettava reitti.

----------


## Iletys

> Laitoin keskiviikon crossilenkin reittisuunnitelman kalenteriin.
> Ajopäivä on keskiviikko, satoi tai paistoi (tai ei taida enää paistaa klo 18...)



Tuolla pärjää jo vähän heikommallakin valolla. Ilmeisesti ei mitään metsäpolkuja?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jari voisi käydä luokittelemassa esim. lauantaina kokeilemani ajokelpoiset pätkät Lätinkoskentie - Pohjoinen Vihtijoentie ja Kaltevasta väli Kirvuntie - Suomiehentie.
> Myös Kalkkivuorentie - Mukulamäentie on aivan loistava reitti, vaikka esim. Googlen kartta ei taida sitä tuntea (muutenkin tuossa Vihtijärven pohjoispuolella Googlen kartassa näyttää olevan useita virheitä - eräs selkeimmistä Löytlahdentien "sakara").
> 
> Eilisellä lenkillä vähän ihmettelin sitä U-käännöstä Stävöntiellä, kun Garminin kartan mukaan n. 400 m eteenpäin ajaen olisi löytynyt lähes läpiajettava reitti.



Pitääpä laittaa nuo pätkät ajosuunnitelmiin.

Mun karttatiedustelun mukaan tuolta Stävöntieltä olisi ollut karttaan merkitty polku, mutta epäselvien muistiinpanojen takia en tajunnut kääntyä tästä risteyksestä etelään päin.

Mutta ehkä tuolta edempääkin olisi todennäköisesti polku löytynyt. Kansalaisen karttapaikan mukaan polulta tielle olisi ollut 50m.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> No mä voisin tulla kokeileen teidän lenkkiä, mutta mites toi sade? aika voimakasta sadetta lupailee foreca? Lenkki ei ole siirtymassä huomiseksi?




Tänään (tiistaina) näyttäisi tosiaan olevan kuivempaa. Itse en pääse tiistaisin ajamaan kun on vuorossa sulkapalloa.

En katso kuitenkaan pahakseni jos sovitte täällä että lähdette ajamaan jo tiistaina (joko mun suunnitteleman reitin tai jonkin muun). Itse on tarkoitus tulla kuitenkin vetämään lenkki keskiviikkona, jos fillarikalenterissa on vielä ilmoittautuneita.

Antti olikin jo kuulemma eilen vähän tutustumassa keskiviikon reittiin. En tiedä löysikö Antti mun tarkoittaman reitin koska gmapsistä nyt ei oikein selviä nuo pienimmät polut ja muutenkin kartta oli muutamissa kohtaa vähän ylimalkaisesti piirretty.

Harri muuten lupaili vetää lenkin ensi viikon keskiviikkona. Suunnitelmissa on ainakin kierrellä Lauttasaaren rantoja. (merkkaa Harri itsesi fillarikalenterissa lenkille  vetäjäksi jos suunnitelmaan ei ole tullut muutoksia, niin vaihdan sitten  oman vetäjäilmoittautumiseni osallistujaksi ilmoittautumiseksi)






> Tuolla pärjää jo vähän heikommallakin valolla. Ilmeisesti ei mitään metsäpolkuja?



Kyllä metsäpolkujakin on mausteeksi muutama sata metriä.

----------


## kp63

Ei pysty lopettaa. Jos sää pysyy la kuivana ja plussalla, niin tuvalta ajamaan reipas satku 28-30 vauhtia, tauko Rajamäellä. Lähtöaika vois kellon siirron takia olla taas perinteinen 10.00 ellei säiden takia joku muu näytä paremmalta. Laitan ehdotuksen jo nyt, koska olen  loppuviikon reissussa. Palaan astialle pe iltana. PS oikeasti menomatkalla on tarkoitus oikaista  :Kieli pitkällä:  Lakiston  ja Kuonomäenkautta. Laittakaapa mietteitä 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## skior

> Tänään (tiistaina) näyttäisi tosiaan olevan kuivempaa. Itse en pääse tiistaisin ajamaan kun on vuorossa sulkapalloa.
> 
> En katso kuitenkaan pahakseni jos sovitte täällä että lähdette ajamaan jo tiistaina (joko mun suunnitteleman reitin tai jonkin muun). Itse on tarkoitus tulla kuitenkin vetämään lenkki keskiviikkona, jos fillarikalenterissa on vielä ilmoittautuneita.
> 
> Antti olikin jo kuulemma eilen vähän tutustumassa keskiviikon reittiin. En tiedä löysikö Antti mun tarkoittaman reitin koska gmapsistä nyt ei oikein selviä nuo pienimmät polut ja muutenkin kartta oli muutamissa kohtaa vähän ylimalkaisesti piirretty.



Et sitten torstainakaan pääsisi vetämään lenkkiä? En mä niin paljon ole vielä näillä seuduilla ajellut, että tollaisen lenkin voisi muutamalla vilkaisulla ulkomuistista osata. Tuli kyllä silti ajettua varsin mielenkiintoinen lenkki, joka pääpiirteissään seurasi suunnitelmaa. 
Tuskin mä ainakaan tänään vielä uudestaan tuota lähtisin ajamaan, kun maasturin keskiökin oli päättänyt alkaa naksumaan sen edellisen viikon sunnuntain sadelenkin jälkeen. Viime viikollahan tuli 0:n pyöräilykilometrin viikko

----------


## Ari_T

> Ei pysty lopettaa. Jos sää pysyy la kuivana ja plussalla, niin tuvalta ajamaan reipas satku 28-30 vauhtia, tauko Rajamäellä. Lähtöaika vois kellon siirron takia olla taas perinteinen 10.00 ellei säiden takia joku muu näytä paremmalta. Laitan ehdotuksen jo nyt, koska olen  loppuviikon reissussa. Palaan astialle pe iltana. PS oikeasti menomatkalla on tarkoitus oikaista  Lakiston  ja Kuonomäenkautta. Laittakaapa mietteitä 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11



No täytyyhän sitä lähteä, jos sää vain suosii.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Harri muuten lupaili vetää lenkin ensi viikon keskiviikkona. Suunnitelmissa on ainakin kierrellä Lauttasaaren rantoja.



Fillarikalenteriin laitettu reittilinkki keskiviikolle 10.11.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/53283727

Reitti kulkee teemalla:
"Helppoa ja tasaista merenrantamaisemissa (jos nyt pimeällä mitään näkee) - niin lähellä rantaa kuin vetäjä on osannut tutustua"

Tuossa on se huono puoli, että matkaa kertyi aika vähän. Olin ajatellut Talin polkuja siihen päälle, jotta reitti pitenisi, mutta en tunne aluetta enkä ole kerennyt tutustumaan. Siis jos joku tuntee niin voidaan ihan ex-tempore mennä motarin yli/ali ja saada lisäkilsat. Tai muita ehdotuksia tuon päälle? Tai sit vaan otetaan rennosti ja nautitaan.

Tarkoitus on ajaa tuo lenkki vielä kerran läpi pimeällä ennen 10.11. niin tietää päivän kunnon.

----------


## Tassu

> Ei pysty lopettaa. Jos sää pysyy la kuivana ja plussalla, niin tuvalta ajamaan reipas satku 28-30 vauhtia, tauko Rajamäellä. Lähtöaika vois kellon siirron takia olla taas perinteinen 10.00 ellei säiden takia joku muu näytä paremmalta.



Meikäläistäkin alkoi kiinnostamaan yllä mainituilla ehdoilla. Olis ihan kiva vielä kerran päästä kunnolla tielle ajaan. Pitäs testata toi lenkkipyörä huollon jäljiltä että on ajokunnossa. Katotaan loppuviikosta uudelleen ja ite koitan puhua/mainita hallituksellekin, ettei tule yllätyksenä. :Nolous:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viisi ajajaa oli tänään mukana Lepuskin crossilenkillä sadekelistä huolimatta. Suunniteltua reittiä helpotettiin hieman jättämällä Lippajärven rannan polkuosuus pois (Nuuniitynkujan päästä). Siellä olisi kyllä ollut pari hauskaa pitkittäisen betonisen siltarummun päältä liukastelua…

Olisiko johtunut hauskasta kelistä vai mistä, mutta minusta illan crossilenkki oli hauskin tähänastisista keskiviikkolenkeistä!

----------


## Heljä

Kiitos Jarille, oli hauska lenkki. Keli oli mahtava, kyllä on aina hienoa, kun saa revittyä ittensä lenkille tuollaisessa säässä. Oli hyvin vedenpitävät kengät, ku niistä sai kaataa vedet pois  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polla

kiitokset lenkistä, itse en kaatosateen alettua enää nauttinut niin paljoa ja reisilihaksetkin väsähtivät yllättävän nopeasti, olisiko syynä ollut lauantain hepo lenkki. Kunhan jalat alkavat taas toimia niin ensi keskiviikon lenkki näyttää todella mukavalta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Fillarikalenteriin laitettu reittilinkki keskiviikolle 10.11.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/53283727
> 
> Reitti kulkee teemalla:
> "Helppoa ja tasaista merenrantamaisemissa (jos nyt pimeällä mitään näkee) - niin lähellä rantaa kuin vetäjä on osannut tutustua"
> ...



Oikein kivan näköinen reitti ja sisältää Otaniemen paikkeilla minullekin uutta polkua.
Onkohan tuo kohta muuten ihan oikeasti ajateltu pyörällä kielletyksi: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...,211.7,,0,1.77

Vaikkakin samanlaista liikennemerkkä päin kyllä eilenkin ajettiin  :Vink:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Oikein kivan näköinen reitti ja sisältää Otaniemen paikkeilla minullekin uutta polkua.
> Onkohan tuo kohta muuten ihan oikeasti ajateltu pyörällä kielletyksi: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...,211.7,,0,1.77
> 
> Vaikkakin samanlaista liikennemerkkä päin kyllä eilenkin ajettiin



Sitähän tuo merkki kai tarkoittaa - ennen oli pyörällä ajo kielletty merkki, muttei enää - aina tuosta posotan kuitenkin menemään ... :Cool:

----------


## StePe

> Oikein kivan näköinen reitti ja sisältää Otaniemen paikkeilla minullekin uutta polkua.
> Onkohan tuo kohta muuten ihan oikeasti ajateltu pyörällä kielletyksi: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...,211.7,,0,1.77



Ei kai tuo ole oikea kielto, kun  siinä vieressä ainakin yritetään kieltää vähän enemmän (ilmeisesti fillari ei sitten kuitenkaan ole ajoneuvo :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Oikein kivan näköinen reitti ja sisältää Otaniemen paikkeilla minullekin uutta polkua.



Otaniemen rantaa kulkevalla hiekkatiellä kannattaa pitää vauhdit maltillisina, siinä kulkee yleensä kohtuullisessa määrin kävelijöitä ja hölkkääjiä. Paikallisena erikoisuutena mainittakoon myös lintubongarit, joita lähinnä keväisin parveilee rantavyöhykkeellä.

Lauttasaaressa taitaa myös olla erinäisiä ulkoilijoiden suosimia rantareittejä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Ei kai tuo ole oikea kielto, kun  siinä vieressä ainakin yritetään kieltää vähän enemmän (ilmeisesti fillari ei sitten kuitenkaan ole ajoneuvo)



Tuota ei muuten enää ole olemassa (ainakaan viime sunnuntaina) - ja vain yksi portti myös....kuukkelin street view on vanha ...

----------


## Tassu

> Onkohan tuo kohta muuten ihan oikeasti ajateltu pyörällä kielletyksi: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...,211.7,,0,1.77



Äh, oma Ubuntu ei osaa näyttää noita gmaps-linkkejä, piti mennä emännän koneelle kattomaan mitä yritätte näyttää.

Juu, tuossa kohtaa oli kielto, jonka kyllä tsekkasin eli toisesta suunnasta kun tullaan niin siellä muistaakseni oli ihan oikea kieltomerkki pyörälle. Tarkoitus on jättää tuo lyhyt pätkä ajamatta ja mennään hetki asfaltilla ja liitytään sitten luvan kanssa takas tuohon hiekkapätkään.

Larussa on myös yksi pätkä kielletty pyörältä. Se olis ihan mukava lisä reittiin (lähempänä rantaa), mutta kunnioitakaamme näitä juttuja.






> Otaniemen rantaa kulkevalla hiekkatiellä kannattaa pitää vauhdit maltillisina, siinä kulkee yleensä kohtuullisessa määrin kävelijöitä ja hölkkääjiä. Paikallisena erikoisuutena mainittakoon myös lintubongarit, joita lähinnä keväisin parveilee rantavyöhykkeellä.



Juuri näin, taitaa vielä olla ilman mitään valaistusta tuo ranta, joten rauhassa mennään, jo siitäkin syystä, että tuo on koko reitin kapeinta väylää.

----------


## Tommi G

> Ei pysty lopettaa. Jos sää pysyy la kuivana ja plussalla, niin tuvalta ajamaan reipas satku 28-30 vauhtia, tauko Rajamäellä. Lähtöaika vois kellon siirron takia olla taas perinteinen 10.00 ellei säiden takia joku muu näytä paremmalta. Laitan ehdotuksen jo nyt, koska olen loppuviikon reissussa. Palaan astialle pe iltana. PS oikeasti menomatkalla on tarkoitus oikaista  Lakiston ja Kuonomäenkautta. Laittakaapa mietteitä 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11



 
Mukaan tullaan jos sää sallii,huonon sään sattuessa lehdetään crossilenkille.

----------


## kp63

ei paras mahdollinen, mutta ajettava, voipi olla, että loppupuolella vähän satais, mutta sehän ei haitaa eli tuvalle. voidaan myös vähän lyhentää loppumatkaa...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jatkoin lenkkikautta koko talvikauden pituiseksi ja lisäsin fillarikalenterin speksiin vetäjien ohjeet. 
Toivon siis että lenkinvetohommista kiinnostuneet ottavat lenkkejä vetääkseen. Itsekin pyrin kyllä tulemaan vielä vetäjäksi aina välillä.

----------


## Tassu

> ei paras mahdollinen, mutta ajettava, voipi olla, että loppupuolella vähän satais, mutta sehän ei haitaa eli tuvalle. voidaan myös vähän lyhentää loppumatkaa...



Keli ei houkuta, mutta tulossa tuvalle ainakin katsomaan tilanteen.

----------


## Ari_T

> ei paras mahdollinen, mutta ajettava, voipi olla, että loppupuolella vähän satais, mutta sehän ei haitaa eli tuvalle. voidaan myös vähän lyhentää loppumatkaa...



Taitaa jäädä kuitenkin väliin osaltani, pahoittelut. Ajokeli ei ole hirveän hohdokas ja väsyttää/laiskottaa liikaa.

----------


## kp63

ajokeli oli kuitenkin ihan ok, joskin vähän kurainen. 5 lähti, 4 ajoi loppuun (rengasprobleema). Ajeltiin lähes speksilenkki yht n105km vähän yli 30 keskarilla, joten ihan reipas vauhti näin syksyn lenkiksi. Sovittiin vielä ajeltavan maantiellä säiden salliessa. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille

----------


## Tassu

Jeps, kiitos hyvästä lenkkiseurasta. Loppumatkasta alko jalat vähän hapottaa muutamissa rankemmissa mäissä (rankka viikko ja muut kootut selitykset), mutta muutoin ihan mukava rykäsy.

Meno
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/55670655

Paluu
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/55670647 (oikee yläkulma Metrit > Metric)

Nopeampaa tultiin paluu vaikka puhuttiin, että vedetään pitempi paluu vähän hitaammin. Mut eipä mitään, kaikki jaksoi porukassa. Kiitän.

Äijä ja pyörä ei oo ikinä ollu noin p..anen.

----------


## Tommi G

> ajokeli oli kuitenkin ihan ok, joskin vähän kurainen. 5 lähti, 4 ajoi loppuun (rengasprobleema). Ajeltiin lähes speksilenkki yht n105km vähän yli 30 keskarilla, joten ihan reipas vauhti näin syksyn lenkiksi. Sovittiin vielä ajeltavan maantiellä säiden salliessa. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille



Kiitos vaan kaikille kuraukoille,olipas taas pyörä ja kuski tosi likasia.
Toivotaan suosiollisia säitä että pääsis vielä maantielenkille.

----------


## Proj.nro

Keli oli hyvä heti sen jälkeen kun oli ajanut ensimmäiset satametriä. Riippumatta siitä ajoiko suoraan kotiin vai vielä satakilometriä, pyörän ja kuskin on mentävä suihkuun  :Hymy:  
Alussa kun joutui Velskolassa ottaamaan kiinni pääjoukon oli jalat jo ihan tööt ja lopussa meinas pariin otteeseen tulla oksu. Kari arvasi ihan oikein, että otti koville  :Hymy:  Mutta koottujen selitysten listasta poimitaan poikkeuksellisen rankka reeniviikko... ihan oikeesti!

----------


## kp63

> Keli oli hyvä heti sen jälkeen kun oli ajanut ensimmäiset satametriä. Riippumatta siitä ajoiko suoraan kotiin vai vielä satakilometriä, pyörän ja kuskin on mentävä suihkuun  
> Alussa kun joutui Velskolassa ottaamaan kiinni pääjoukon oli jalat jo ihan tööt ja lopussa meinas pariin otteeseen tulla oksu. Kari arvasi ihan oikein, että otti koville  Mutta koottujen selitysten listasta poimitaan poikkeuksellisen rankka reeniviikko... ihan oikeesti!



Kaikki muu treeni vie hetkeksi lajikunnon ties minne kebab-
kioskille, mutta varmasti maksaa itsensä takaisin myöhemmin.

----------


## rhiisto

Kiitos vain proj.nrolle renkaan lainasta. Itsellä oli vain yksi sisäkumi mukana. Puhkeamisten syy selvisi onneksi kun olin vaihtamassa rengasta. Sisältä löytyi tunnustelemalla ohuen ohut metallinen piikki. (Mistähän sekin lie tullut.) 

Ajelin sitten pientä kiertotietä kotiin, ettei olisi mennyt ihan hukkaan. Ja rengasongelmatkin lakkasivat.

----------


## Tassu

> Fillarikalenteriin laitettu reittilinkki keskiviikolle 10.11.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/53283727



Huomenna tarkoitus käydä tsekkaamassa Lauttasaaren polkujen kunto. Tänään pyörähdin Otaniemen ja ihan kivalta vaikutti. Pieni pakkanen teki hiekkapolusta hyvän ajettavan. Sompailin siinä Mankkaankin seutuvilla, kun ajattelin, että josko jostain sais lisäkilometrejä ensi keskiviikon lenkkiin.

6 km saatais, jos heti alkuun tehtäis lämmittelykiepsaus Turvesuon entisen kaatopaikan ympäri. Jotenki näin
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4144989
Voidaan päättää tämä paikan päällä.

Toivottavasti ei satais lunta tai vettä keskiviikkona, mun fiksi ei ole talvivarusteltu (vielä).


Jos ette ole kovasti reittilinkkiä kattoneet ettekä tunne reittiä niin ennakkoinfona sanottakoon, että reitillä on yksi *"*tekninen*"* pätkä ja tällä pätkällä lyhyt kopasu vesirajassa niin halutessaaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Jos ette ole kovasti reittilinkkiä kattoneet ettekä tunne reittiä niin ennakkoinfona sanottakoon, että reitillä on yksi *"*tekninen*"* pätkä ja tällä pätkällä lyhyt kopasu vesirajassa niin halutessaaan.



Lieneekö kyseessä paikka siinä Laajalahden lintutornin nurkilla?

Siitä ei kannata kokeilla läpi silloin kun vesi on korkealla - pahimmillaan Laajalahti on noilla nurkilla kuulemma tulvinut niin että vettä on lainehtinut ollut Kehä I liittymässä asti.

----------


## jjyrki

Hei hetkinen, ei yhtään kommenttia Focusleidien cc-lenkistä, eikö pitänyt ajaa sunnuntaisin klo 10? Kertokaa nyt jotain!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Hei hetkinen, ei yhtään kommenttia Focusleidien cc-lenkistä, eikö pitänyt ajaa sunnuntaisin klo 10? Kertokaa nyt jotain!



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=40723

----------


## jjyrki

Ok, seriuos biking, niin kuin tuolla porukalla pitääkin olla. Hyvä duunipäivä leideillä.

----------


## equilibrium

Jep, normipäivä toimistolla. Kivaa oli, tervetuloa mukaan! Kyllä tyttöjen perässä aina pysyy, tai ainakin ne on niin kilttejä, että tarjoavat taskuistaan eväitä väsyneille ja työntävät ylämäkiin....  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Näytti eilen olevan leideillä riittävästi herraseuraakin, kun Veklahdentiellä satuin osumaan sivutieltä hetkeksi porukan perään. Jos lauantain lenkki ei olisi lyhentynyt rengasongelmien vuoksi, olisin voinut tuossa ryhmässä ajaa pidempäänkin. Tällä kertaa oli kuitenkin vuorossa täysimittainen seikkailuretki, joten jäi lady-lenkki väliin.





> Mun karttatiedustelun mukaan tuolta Stävöntieltä olisi ollut karttaan merkitty polku, mutta epäselvien muistiinpanojen takia en tajunnut kääntyä tästä risteyksestä etelään päin.
> 
> Mutta ehkä tuolta edempääkin olisi todennäköisesti polku löytynyt. Kansalaisen karttapaikan mukaan polulta tielle olisi ollut 50m.



Sen verran uteliaisuus heräsi, että eilisellä lenkillä kävin vilkaisemassa eteläistä vaihtoehtoa Stävöntieltä Torniniityntielle ja kansalaisen karttapaikka pitää aika tarkkaan paikkaansa. Siinä, missä kartan mukaan polku päättyy, alkaa kesämökin piha (ei se satunnaisen seikkailijan matkaa pysäyttänyt, mutta ei tuota vakioreitiksikään ehkä voi suositella).

----------


## equilibrium

> Näytti eilen olevan leideillä riittävästi herraseuraakin, kun Veklahdentiellä satuin osumaan sivutieltä hetkeksi porukan perään. Jos lauantain lenkki ei olisi lyhentynyt rengasongelmien vuoksi, olisin voinut tuossa ryhmässä ajaa pidempäänkin. Tällä kertaa oli kuitenkin vuorossa täysimittainen seikkailuretki, joten jäi lady-lenkki väliin.



Suhde taisi olla 7 & 10, eli hieman normilenkkiä parempi. Tästä ne pidot paranee, kunhan loput FL-porukasta saa crossarit alle ja ehkä tuonne vielä pari poikaakin mahtuu ajoseuraksi.

----------


## TeeCay2

Sunnuntaiksi haettu ja myönnetty ulkonaliikkumislupa joten ainakin yksi miespuolinen sotkija tulee näillä näkymin lisää.. Pahimpana uhkana tämän ja torstai iltojen a-spinnien sekä lauantain juoksukisan rasitukset.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Juuri näin, taitaa vielä olla ilman mitään valaistusta tuo ranta, joten rauhassa mennään, jo siitäkin syystä, että tuo on koko reitin kapeinta väylää.



Kävin tarkistamassa tuon Otaniemen rannan valaistuksen - ehkä neljännes reitistä on valaistua (Jämeräntaipaleen pään ja venevaraston välinen osuus). Myöskin tuosta Villa Elfvikin ja Otaniemen välisestä reitistä tuntui olevan 2/3 valaisematonta.

Leppävaaran nurkilla oli myös taas vaihteeksi tukittu pätkä KLV:tä (tai sitä mitä siitä on jäljellä ajoradan levennysten jälkeen) siinä Stella Business Parkin nurkilla. Ei näytä tosin olevan suunnitellulla reitillä.

----------


## Tassu

> Kävin tarkistamassa tuon Otaniemen rannan valaistuksen - ehkä neljännes reitistä on valaistua (Jämeräntaipaleen pään ja venevaraston välinen osuus). Myöskin tuosta Villa Elfvikin ja Otaniemen välisestä reitistä tuntui olevan 2/3 valaisematonta.



Näin on. 

Minusta hauskempi ajaa täyspimeellä ja ainakin maanantain kokemuksen mukaan ei muita liikkujia ole. Eilen tsekkasin Lauttasaaren. Oli kyllä hyvässä kunnossa polut pikku pakkasessa. Valaistuilla osuuksilla muita liikkujia oli, joten pidetään tämä mielessä huomenna. Nyt jännäämään minkalaista kelia se antaa huomiseksi. Tänään oli ihan hauskaa kokeilla eka kerta tänä talvena lumella 25 millisillä Marathon Plussilla, joilla on tarkoitus huomennakin tulla lenkille.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Tänään oli kehnosta kelistä huolimatta jonkin verran liikkujia tuolla Villa Elfvikin ja Otaniemen eteläkärjen välillä. Itse bongasin noin 5-6 kävelijää ja hölkkääjää - näistä aika monet tummissa asusteissa ilman heijastinta, yhdellä hölkkääjällä oli tosin oikein heijastinliivit päällä.

----------


## StePe

Aamulla töihin ajaessa näytti olevan vesi rannalla varsin korkealla ja Ilmatieteenlaitoksen mittaustulos vahvisti vaikutelman (yli +60 cm). 
Illan reitillä vesirajan tuntumassa olevissa paikoissa (jos nyt sellaisia sattuu reitille) voi olla varsin kosteaa.
Oma osallistuminen tyypilliseen tapaan ratkeaa "viittä vaille kuusi" - jos ennätän, olen mukana.

----------


## Polla

Joo-o, ilmoittauduin ja nyt peruin osallistumiseni, sunnuntaista asti oon maannu kotona parantelemassa ja nyt nousi kuume. Hauskaa lenkkiä, harmittaa etten pääse mukaan :/

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Olipas mainio krossilenkki tänään! Ilma oli lämmin, tyyni, sateeton ja kevyesti usvainen, tiet sopivan kuraisia, merimaisemat upeita ja reitti sangen vaihteleva. Paljon oli itselle aivan uusia teitä.

Taisin tosin kevyesti venäyttää toisen reiden siinä Munkkiniemen portaissa, joten loppukilometrit kävivät vähän raskaiksi - tiputtauduin porukasta siinä Tarvaspään jälkeen ja ajelin rauhallisempaan tahtiin Leppävaaraan ja sieltä pienen evästauon jälkeen kotiin.

----------


## Tassu

> Olipas mainio krossilenkki tänään



Kyllä! Keli oli hyvä, mitä nyt vähän kostea ja kuranen. Keltainen takki oli hiukka rapanen (samoin pyörä). Osasyy kyl oli siinä alun Mankkaan kierrossa, missä oli sitä rapaa aika lailla sen työmaan kohdalla.

Speksien suhteen meno oli (vetäjän mielestä) kohdallaan. Rauhassahan me ajeltiin. 40 km 22 keskarilla. 8 lähti matkaan.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/56233152

Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille!

----------


## kp63

Tere
Säästä riippumatta ajelen huomenna tommosen about 46km ilmeisen helppoa reittiä (Pirttimäki..laurintie tuntematon mulle) rauhalliseen vauhtiin. Itellä hybridi, jossa 35mm nastarenkaat eli ei mikään maasto- tai tietykki. Jos kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan niin ilmoittele, niin treffataan 10 Pirttimäessä.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...c5a709bd2&z=11

----------


## Tommi G

> Tere
> Säästä riippumatta ajelen huomenna tommosen about 46km ilmeisen helppoa reittiä (Pirttimäki..laurintie tuntematon mulle) rauhalliseen vauhtiin. Itellä hybridi, jossa 35mm nastarenkaat eli ei mikään maasto- tai tietykki. Jos kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan niin ilmoittele, niin treffataan 10 Pirttimäessä.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...c5a709bd2&z=11



 
Klo 10.00 Pirttimäessä OK.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä, ei oo kiva eksyä yksin. Ei kauheasti kokemusta paljon aikaa menee, mutta varataan juomat 3 tunnille. Nähdään päärakennuksen edessä.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin Tommin kanssa lähes suunniteltu lenkki. Nuuksion ja Salmen välillä vähän poikettiin reitiltä, kun haluttiin välillä "harjoitusmielessä" kävellä pitkospuita pitkin. Koko lenkki ihan cc tasoista toisin aika rajuja nousuja, mutta silti lopputuloksena hyvä PK-lenkki. Tommille kiitos seurasta ja jotain samaa ens lauantaina ellei sitten maantielle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kalenterissa taas reittisuunnitelma keskiviikon cruisailuiksi.
Veden äärelle taas, mutta makean sellaisen tällä kertaa.
Reitti on maastoltaan helppo ja maltillisesti taas ajetaan, mutta ehkä hieman kovempaa kuin viimeksi.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Onkos tuo keskiviikon kruisailu suunniteltu ajettavaksi myötä- vai vastapäivään?

----------


## karhile

> Onkos tuo keskiviikon kruisailu suunniteltu ajettavaksi myötä- vai vastapäivään?



Kalenterin reittisuunnitelmassa lukee myötäpäivään. Taitaa itseltä nyt jäädä ajo väliin jalkapallohulluuden takia, joten ajakaa mahdollisimman kovaa :Cool: , teknisimpiä mahdollisia pätkiä :No huh!:  ja satojen metrien vähintään 60 asteisia mäkiä :Hymy:  tai lyhyempiä vähintään 70 asteisia. Voi sitten ensi viikolla ajella taas leppoisammin viime viikon tyyliin.
Viime viikkoisen rantareitin voisi joskus vaikka ajaa uudestaankin, tosin ilman Mankkaan muta/savi aluetta, joka tosin oli onneksi hyvin lyhyt. Mahdollisille "arastaville" ensikertalaisille kyseinen reitti olisi hyvä aloitus ajoille.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Kalenterin reittisuunnitelmassa lukee myötäpäivään.



Niinpä lukee. Täytynee ryhtyä käyttämään voimaakkaampaa pesunestettä silmälaseille.  :Nolous: 

Ilmatieteen laitoksen sääennusteen mukaan seuraavat kaksi päivää saattavat olla kuivia ja viileitä, joten parhaimmat mutalammikot saattavat hieman kuivahtaa keskiviikkoon mennessä.

----------


## Tassu

> Viime viikkoisen rantareitin voisi joskus vaikka ajaa uudestaankin, tosin ilman Mankkaan muta/savi aluetta, joka tosin oli onneksi hyvin lyhyt.



Tämä vain passaa. Toi vois olla talvellakin ihan mukava ajettava, jos talvi vain on sellainen kuin edellinen. Täytyypä pitää mielessä ja käydä kurvailemassa, kun talvikelit kohallaan.

Toi Mankkaan mutahel... oli mullekin aika yllätys ja mielessäni sitä kyllä kirosin, kun siitä ajoimme. Olin ajanut sen maanantaina, mutta sillon oli pakkasta, joten ei todellakaan antanut oikeaa kuvaa ko. kohdasta. Pahoittelut tästä vielä uudestaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Hetkinen, pahoitellaanko täällä nyt mutaa _krossilenkillä_?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Ei se oo cyclocross-lenkki vaan pyörätielenkki cyclocross-pyörillä.  :Vink:

----------


## Tassu

> Hetkinen, pahoitellaanko täällä nyt mutaa _krossilenkillä_?



Nooh, ainahan sitä pikkasen...

Tässä suunnittelen toista krossilenkkiä, joka mahdollisesti sisältäisi pienen pätkän pellolla. Eilen pystyin siellä ajaan 25-millisillä. Ihan kävelypolku siellä menee, mut mietin mahtaako olla viisasta ajaa. Lähinnähän siinä on se, että aiheutammeko jotain haittaa pellolle. Muutoinhan siellä voi mennä miten haluaa.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Eihän siellä Mankkaalla ollut sitä kuraa juuri nimeksikään, hyvä jos oli sadan metrin pätkän verran. Ja syvyyttäkään sillä kuralammikolla ei tainnut olla paljoa yli viittä senttiä, ja aika kevyttä siinä oli ajaa. Hurjempia vesiesteitä näkee asfaltoiduilla teillä keväisin lumien sulaessa.

Omaan pyörään tai vaatetukseenkaan sitä kuraa ei juuri tarttunut. Tällä saattaa tosin olla jotakin tekemistä täyspitkien lokasuojieni kanssa - tai sitten sen kanssa että en tuossa kohdin kauheasti peesannut ketään.

PS: savisten peltojen laidassa kulkevat polut ovat hieman liukkaita tähän aikaan vuodesta.

----------


## kp63

> Nooh, ainahan sitä pikkasen...
> 
> Tässä suunnittelen toista krossilenkkiä, joka mahdollisesti sisältäisi pienen pätkän pellolla. Eilen pystyin siellä ajaan 25-millisillä. Ihan kävelypolku siellä menee, mut mietin mahtaako olla viisasta ajaa. Lähinnähän siinä on se, että aiheutammeko jotain haittaa pellolle. Muutoinhan siellä voi mennä miten haluaa.



Äläpä Tassu suotta. Ne, jotka viitsivät reitittää ja ottaa vastuuta, saavat tehdä lenksusta  juuri omanlaisensa. Jos se on liian mäkinen, hiekkainen, asfalttinen ,tasainen, mutainen tai mikä milloinkin, ei ole pakko tulla perässä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kalenterissa taas reittisuunnitelma keskiviikon cruisailuiksi.
> Veden äärelle taas, mutta makean sellaisen tällä kertaa.
> Reitti on maastoltaan helppo ja maltillisesti taas ajetaan, mutta ehkä hieman kovempaa kuin viimeksi.



Viilailin reittisuunnitelmaa hieman tarkemmaksi. Reitillä on mittaa lähelle 50 km.

Tarkistakaapa huomiseksi että vaihteet ja jarrut ovat kunnossa. Ettei tarvitse ruveta taluttamaan ylä- tai alamäissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polla

Mä tuun perään roikkumaan, katotaan kauan jaksan mukana  :Leveä hymy: 

mites kun on luvattu nolla kelejä, nappulaa alle ja sitten toivon ettei asfaltilla tule pannutettua? nastat (marathon winter) on varmaan liioittelua hiekalle?? terveisin tietämätätön nöösi  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Tarkistakaapa huomiseksi että vaihteet ja jarrut ovat kunnossa. Ettei tarvitse ruveta taluttamaan ylä- tai alamäissä.



Tuo suunniteltu Paloheinän mäen nousu on kyllä muistaakseni kohtuullisen vaativa taluttamallakin. Vaikka olisihan siinä vieressä vielä jyrkempi nousu ruohikkoon tallattua polkua pitkin, saattaa tosin olla vähän liukas. Lamput kannattaa kanssa tarkistaa, siellä mäellä on jostakin syystä hiekkateiltä valaistus pois päältä (pururata/hiihtolatu on kyllä valaistu).

Asfaltit tuskin ovat huomenna kovin jäiset, on sen verran kuivan oloista keliä tänään. Hiekalla pieni pakkanen lähinnä parantaa pitoa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Crossarin voimansiirto ei kestänyt keskiviikon reitin koeajoa. Pitäisi vaihtaa koko voimansiirto euturattaineenkin. Kaikki varaosat olisi kyllä valmiina hyllyssä, mutta en saanut itse irrotettua eturattaita kammista. 

Sunnuntaina havaittu ketjujen kiemurtelu johtui siitä että ne olivat vaan pahasti venyneet (noin 2,5 %). Kylläpäs se aika kuluu nopeasti kun en huomannut että kyseisillä ketjulla on tullut ajettua jo 7036 km. Jotkut Connexin ketjut olivat.

Tulenpa siis 29"-nastarenkaisella hirviömaasturilla huomenna. Se kyllä usein johdattaa lenkkiporukkaa huonoille teille...

----------


## VPR

Mulla on krossarissa takana nyt 12-23, pitäis vaihtaa jotain 25 tai 27 jotta nousis mäet ja pikkupolut paremmin. Edessä on 36-46.

----------


## rhubarb

> Mulla on krossarissa takana nyt 12-23, pitäis vaihtaa jotain 25 tai 27 jotta nousis mäet ja pikkupolut paremmin. Edessä on 36-46.



Oli itseasiassa tismalleen sama tilanne. Uuteen takakiekkoon otin pakaksi 12-27, nyt voi ajaa isollakin limpulla näitä hiekkatieajeluita. Jos siis jaksaisi säätää etuvaihtajan…

----------


## kp63

Tommonen PK-lenkki la klo 10, jollei pukkaa hiihtokelejä. Ilmoittele, jos haluat mukaan niin sovitaan lähtöpaikka. Sopii hybridi-mtb-cc kalustolle. Reitti muutoin helppo, mutta sisältää jonninverran kovia mäkiä. 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.812988&z=10

----------


## Polla

Kiitos mahtavasta lenkistä! Oli mukavan tasaista ja vauhdikasta, erityis peukkua siitä että huonot mäkikuskit saivat jäädä nauttimaan virvokkeita muiden rehkiessä. Toimi todella hyvin  :Hymy:  Virtaa riitti.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Reipasta menoa oli! Leppävaarasta lähti yhdeksän kuskia, ja sinne saapui vähän vähemmän väkeä - itse oikaisin loppumatkasta Maunulan kohdilta kotiin lämmittelemään jalkojani. Pitäisi varmaankin käydä hankkimassa talvipopot pyöräilyyn.

Kiinnostaisiko jatkaa vielä pääkaupungin vesistöihin tutustumista? Voisin suunnitella sellaisen lenkin jonka nähtävyyksiin mahtuisivat Iso Huopalahti, Mätäjoki, Pitkäkoski (plus paikallisen vedenpuhdistamon altaat), Silvolan tekojärvi, Vantaanjoen varsi Pitkäkoski-Haltiala välillä, ja lopuksi hieman pyörimistä keskuspuistossa ennen paluuta Leppävaaraan.

----------


## karhile

> Kiinnostaisiko jatkaa vielä pääkaupungin vesistöihin tutustumista? Voisin suunnitella sellaisen lenkin jonka nähtävyyksiin mahtuisivat Iso Huopalahti, Mätäjoki, Pitkäkoski (plus paikallisen vedenpuhdistamon altaat), Silvolan tekojärvi, Vantaanjoen varsi Pitkäkoski-Haltiala välillä, ja lopuksi hieman pyörimistä keskuspuistossa ennen paluuta Leppävaaraan.



Kiinnostaisi toki. Keskiviikon lenkeillä on jo tutustuttu mm. Espoon rantareittiin ja Lauttasaaren/Otaniemen rantoihin ja lauantain Hepon CC-lenkilläkin pari viikkoa sitten ajeltiin joenvarsia pitkin ja ainakin itse olen noista ajeluista erityisesti nauttinut (vaikka osa reiteistä oli toki jo ennestäänkin tuttuja), joten lisää vain rantoja tulevillekin lenkeille.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Tänäinen lumisade taisi muuttaa suurimman osan noista keskuspuiston pätkistä (ml. Pitkäkoski-Haltiala välin) toistaiseksi lähinnä hiihtoladuiksi, mutta kyllä siellä vielä ajettavaa riittää. Ja onhan vielä noita muitakin vesistöreittejä joita voi ajaa talvella, kuten Vantaanjoen varsi Ylästöstä Vantaankoskelle tai Keravanjoen varsi.

(Vantaankoskella on tosin joku saattanut joskus ennenkin mahdollisesti käydä.)

----------


## Tassu

Oli hyvä lenkki. Sai kunnolla nauttia hienoista hiekkapätkistä, siitäkin huolimatta, että olin maasturilla liikenteessä. Tosin se mahdollisti isojen mäkien nousun (2/3).

Fillarikalenteriin oli jo ajettu reitti kaiketi merkitty, tässä meikäläisen, 2 kilsaa uupuu alusta
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/57104191

Ensi keskiviikkona en pääse.

----------


## kp63

> Tommonen PK-lenkki la klo 10, jollei pukkaa hiihtokelejä. Ilmoittele, jos haluat mukaan niin sovitaan lähtöpaikka. Sopii hybridi-mtb-cc kalustolle. Reitti muutoin helppo, mutta sisältää jonninverran kovia mäkiä. 
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.812988&z=10



no pukkashan se eli vaihdettava tohon

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.406494&z=11

----------


## skior

Nyt kun kelit meni tällaiseksi, niin taitaa ensi viikonkin lenkit mennä pyörätieajeluksi. Olemattomalla talviajokokemuksellani en kyllä mitään kiinnostavaa reittiä osaa kehitellä ensi keskiviikoksi toisin kuin ehkä Jari osaisi. Vai tietääkö joku onko esim. rantaraitti, joka ajettiin ekalla Lepuskin cc-lenkillä aurattu? Meren läheisyydessä olisi varmaan vähän vähemmän pakkastakin.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Meren läheisyydessä olisi varmaan vähän vähemmän pakkastakin.



Noinhan se yleensä on, ainakin siihen asti kunnes meri jäätyy. Mutta tuosta jäätymättömästä merestä seuraa toinen ongelma, nimittäin korkea ilmankosteus, joka tekee siitä pakkasesta huomattavasti epämiellyttävämpää.

Lisäksi meren rannalla tuppaa olemaan tuulista, kuten alavilla paikoilla muutenkin. Parasta tuulensuojaa tarjoavat yleensä pienet metsätiet.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Reipasta menoa oli! Leppävaarasta lähti yhdeksän kuskia, ja sinne saapui vähän vähemmän väkeä - itse oikaisin loppumatkasta Maunulan kohdilta kotiin lämmittelemään jalkojani. Pitäisi varmaankin käydä hankkimassa talvipopot pyöräilyyn.
> 
> Kiinnostaisiko jatkaa vielä pääkaupungin vesistöihin tutustumista? Voisin suunnitella sellaisen lenkin jonka nähtävyyksiin mahtuisivat Iso Huopalahti, Mätäjoki, Pitkäkoski (plus paikallisen vedenpuhdistamon altaat), Silvolan tekojärvi, Vantaanjoen varsi Pitkäkoski-Haltiala välillä, ja lopuksi hieman pyörimistä keskuspuistossa ennen paluuta Leppävaaraan.



Jokivartta pääsee myös ainakin heurekalle asti, molemmin puolin, tiksistä taas kantakaupunkiin asti. Itse kun asun tässä haltialan vieressä on tuota jokivartta tullut koluttua.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Tuo Keravanjoen varsi Tikkurilaan asti on kyllä upea reitti, myös talvella. Saisi jatkua Tikkurilasta vielä pidemmällekin minun puolestani. Matkan varrellehan mahtuu myös erinäisiä kulttuurinähtävyyksiä, kuten Heureka, Vantaan pitäjän kirkko ja Bilteman nakkikioski.

Itse on tullut lähinnä ajettua tuota Helsingin puolella menevää osuutta, se kun on tuntunut kotoisemmalta. Täytyypä joskus kokeilla ajaa myös se Vantaan puoleinen osuus kokonaisuudessaan.

Koiranulkoiluttajia saa tuolla kyllä varoa säännöllisesti, ja näkymät ovat rajoitetut, joten vauhdit joutuu pitämään melko maltillisina.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikon pakkaskelin cx-cruisailuksi suunnitelin maasturilenkkiä Leppävaaran lähistöllä.

Jos joku ehtii ja jaksaa, niin käyköön katsomassa onko polut jo tamppautuneet vauhdikkaaseen kuntoon.

----------


## Polla

Tuleeko jatkossa cc:lle sopivia keskiviikko lenkkejä? Sen verran onneton peli ettei noi metsäpolut houkutele  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tuleeko jatkossa cc:lle sopivia keskiviikko lenkkejä? Sen verran onneton peli ettei noi metsäpolut houkutele



Tulee kyllä mutta huomisen ennuste 7 astetta pakkasta ja 8 m/s koillistuulta, ja ensi viikon keskiviikon ennuste -17 astetta ja 5 m/s on jo vähän liian karua keliä aukeammille crossiväylille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhile

> Tuleeko jatkossa cc:lle sopivia keskiviikko lenkkejä? Sen verran onneton peli ettei noi metsäpolut houkutele



Eiköhän lenkin muuttuminen maasturimaisemmaksi johdu vain ja ainoastaan vallitsevista sääolosuhteista. Voisihan lenkin tietysti ajaa ainoastaan KLV:tä käyttäen, mutta se ei ehkä täytä lenkin "vaatimustasoa" tai laatukriteereitä. Talven otteen heiketessä joko tilapäisesti tai viimeistään keväämmällä lenkit varmasti muuttuvat taas CC ystävällisemmiksi.
Itse en ole vielä yhtään talvista lumilenkkiä porukassa tehnyt, joten saa nähdä uskaltaako huomenna mukaan, jos vuorokauden aikana sataa vielä luvatut määrät lunta.

Kulmala näemmä ehtikin vastata jo ensiksi.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Tulee kyllä mutta huomisen ennuste 7 astetta pakkasta ja 8 m/s koillistuulta, ja ensi viikon keskiviikon ennuste -17 astetta ja 5 m/s on jo vähän liian karua keliä aukeammille crossiväylille.



Vastatuuleen polkiessa tuntui kyllä jo tänään kohtuullisen karulta tuo 8 m/s koillistuuli, eikä tarvinnut olla edes kauhean aukea paikka.

Metsäisillä hiekkateillä on kyllä ihan suojaisa ajella ilman huolta tuulesta, mutta niistä suurella osalla kai ajelevat jo latukoneet.

----------


## Polla

no kappas  :Leveä hymy:  En ollut sääennusteita katsellut joten nyt ymmärrän tuon metsään menemisen. 

noh, mä tuun sit taas mukaan kun on tasaisempaa reittiä luvassa. Eilen pari kilsaa ajelin möykkyistä polkua, ei ollu kivaa ei  :Cool:  Keskuspuistossa on kyllä hyväkuntoisia reittejäkin joita ei ole hiihtäjille varattu, mutta siellä on sitten muitakin ulkoilijoita sankoin joukoin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kävin aamulla kokeilemassa suunnittelemaani polkua. Tasaisella pystyi vielä ajamaan nipin napin, mutta ylämäkeen ei enää. Lunta tulee koko ajan lisää, joten peruin tämän suunnitelman. 
Ehkä tänään kannattaa valita ulkoliikuntavälineiksi lumilauta tms.  :Cool:

----------


## pirtti

Potkukelkalla meni varmaan koko lenkki?

----------


## StePe

Sääennusteen motivoimana kävin ajamassa tuon suunnitellun reitin suurin piirtein kokonaan läpi eilen illalla ja silloin reitti oli vielä suurin piirtein ajettavissa (onneksi reitti sattui olemaan Garminin muistissa, muuten olisin eksynyt moneen kertaan).
Tänään taitavat olosuhteet kannustaa kauden ensimmäisiin sisäpyöräilytreeneihin.

----------


## equilibrium

Mä ajattelin vaihtaa fillarin suksiin. Tosin niilläkin hieman onnetonta oli aamulla, vaikka latukone olikin käynyt tamppaamassa ladut ehkäpä eilen.

----------


## kp63

Ei muuta kuin hiihtämään, ite avasin kauden maanantaina. Outoa menoa, kun on koko kauden pakottanut jalkojaan tasaiseen voimantuottoon, niin hiihtopotku ja liuku on kaikkea muuta. Tarkkasilmä varmaan huomaa, että hiihtoräpiköijä on enempi fillaristi.

----------


## timppa_234

Hiihto on mukavaa vaihtelua pyöräilykauden jälkeen. Mä aloitin sunnuntaina Oittaalla ja luistelubaana ei ollut ollenkaan hassumpi. Tasapainon kanssa oli vähän ongelmia kun polkimet karkasi jatkuvasti alta eikä satulaa ollut. Tarttee hiihtää jokunen kilometri sauvoitta niin sujuu taas.

Päätin, että fillari makaa varastossa kunnes liukkaat lähtevät.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Keskiviikon pakkaskelin cx-cruisailuksi suunnitelin maasturilenkkiä Leppävaaran lähistöllä.
> 
> Jos joku ehtii ja jaksaa, niin käyköön katsomassa onko polut jo tamppautuneet vauhdikkaaseen kuntoon.



Tällä viikolla uusi yritys.

----------


## StePe

> Tällä viikolla uusi yritys.



Tuolla reitillä arvioitu keskinopeus 24 km/h taitaa vähän karsia osallistujia  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## karhile

> Tuolla reitillä arvioitu keskinopeus 24 km/h taitaa vähän karsia osallistujia



No ei tarvitse amatöörien tulla mukaan, jos ei pysty reittiä ajamaan tuolla vauhdilla :Leveä hymy: .
Itseasiassa, jos mennään asiaan, niin viikko sitten fillarikalenterissa Kulmala viestitti seuraavaa, joka mahdollisesti pätee nyttenkin: " Reitin pituus n. 22 km ja se kestää ajaa n. 2 tuntia."
eli keskinopeus pyörinee 11 km/h tasolla, joten ehkäpä meikäläinenkin uskaltautuu mukaan ainakin lenkin alkumetreille. Jos rännit käy liian kapoisiksi omaan huojuvaan :No huh!:  ajotyyliin, niin pitänee jättäytyä vain pois ja etsiä leveämpiä teitä. Talvikengätkin on vasta tilaukseen menossa, joten eipä viitsi kauheasti talutella pyörää lumihangessa.

----------


## StePe

Vähän tuntuu olevan kiinnostusta tämän illan lenkille.

Jos yhteislenkki peruuntuu, käyn joka tapauksessa ajamassa noita polkuja vähän myöhemmin illalla.

----------


## skior

> Vähän tuntuu olevan kiinnostusta tämän illan lenkille.



Kyllä sitä joskus voisi talvimaastopyöräilyäkin kokeilla, mutta nyt tilanteeni on sellainen, että lähden mieluummin kokeilemaan kuinka tarkenee ajaa hieman nopeammilla alustoilla.

----------


## karhile

> Vähän tuntuu olevan kiinnostusta tämän illan lenkille.
> 
> Jos yhteislenkki peruuntuu, käyn joka tapauksessa ajamassa noita polkuja vähän myöhemmin illalla.



Ilmoittauduin nyt mukaan, vaikkei kokemusta talvisista poluista ole metrin vertaa. Koska ilmoittautuneita on vetäjän lisäksi vain kaksi ainakin nyt, niin en pane pahakseni, jos vetäjä haluaa mieluummin lähteä bodyapumppaamaan. Säästynpähän silloin kauden ensimmäisiltä kaatumisilta lumihankeen ja muilta kauheuksilta :No huh!: . Parin (tai yhden) kaatumisen jälkeen lähden jokatapauksessa kotimatkalle, jos en jo sitä ennen huomatessani olevani täysin väärässä paikassa kykyihini nähden.
Stepehän lähtee näemmä kuitenkin ajelemaan polkuja ja itsekin voin lähteä itselleni sopivampia vähintäänkin metrin leveämpiä "polkuja" samoamaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No hyvä että lenkille lähtijöitä löytyi. Siellähän on nyt varmaan ihan huippukelit ja polutkin mainiossa kunnossa. 

Tänään ajellaan ihan rauhallista vauhtia ja tarvittaessa pysähdytään huohottamaan jos jokin pahempi paikka pitää ajaa isommilla tehoilla.

Toivottavasti ei pahasti eksytä pimeillä poluilla. Tai eihän siellä kauaksi pääse eksymään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Päivän lenkki ajettiin speksin mukaan. Kilometrejä tuli nimittäin 22 ja aikaa meni vähän yli 2 tuntia. Metsäpolkujen lumirännit alkavat olla vauhdikkaassa kunnossa, sillä tällainen maantiekuskikin pysyi suht hyvin pystyssä ja ajouralla.

Rauhassa sai ajella. Pimeillä poluilla ei edes yhtään koiran ulkoiluttajaa osunut kohdalle.

----------


## StePe

Kyllähän tuolla kovaksi taallantuneilla osuuksilla tosiaan maantiekuskikin pääsi eteenpäin, mutta pehmeämmissä kohdissa hajosi ajotekniikka totaalisesti, eikä etenimisestä meinannut tulla mitään.

Ja oli Jarilta aika ikävä temppu valita reitti Hämevaaran muhkuraisen luistelukentän poikki - oli pakko todeta, että olin valinnut väärät renkaat alle, kun pyörä yllättäen katosi alta  :Nolous:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> [--]
> Ja oli Jarilta aika ikävä temppu valita reitti Hämevaaran muhkuraisen luistelukentän poikki - oli pakko todeta, että olin valinnut väärät renkaat alle, kun pyörä yllättäen katosi alta



Pakkohan se oli etsimällä etsiä vähän haastetta kesärenkailijalle... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Moi kaikille

Kuten syksyllä oli puhetta, ensi vuonna on tarkoitus ajella Bembölen kahvituvalta myös sunnuntaisin. Alustavat speksit ovat: Ajetaan joka sunnuntai 3-5 tuntia yhdellä tauolla, ainakin touko-elokuun ajan ja tavoitteena ainakin 2 nopeusryhmää (esim 27 ja 30). Tämän lisäksi harkinnassa kerran kuukaudessa pitempi (esimi 6 tunnin) lenkki, jonka aikana pyritään pitämään yhteinen tauko HEPO:n Vantaankosken porukan kanssa, jossain isossa kaffilassa. 

Talven aikana olisi tarkoitus rakentaa "valmislenkkejä", joita voisi hyödyntää aina silloin, kun ei löydy innostusta, aikaa jne laatia uutta reittiä. Tässä työssä toivon kaikkien olevan aktiivisia ja laitan sen takia muutaman mallilenkin tähän liitteeksi. Malleissa on ollut ideana löytää sellaisia eripituisia reittejä, että taukopaikoilla ryhmät olisivat noin samaan aikaan. Toivon lisäksi, että kukin laatisi otsakkeet ja selitykset samalla tavalla kuin malleissa, jotta emme menisi sekaisin erilaisista ilmaisuista. Mallissa siis: Taukopaikan nimi: kokonaisajoaika laskettuna 30km/h tuntivauhdilla / osamatkojen pituudet. Selostuksessa on selvitetty eri ryhmien reittierot ja taukopaikan puhnro. Mallireitithän voi ajaa kumminpäin haluaa ja niitä voi myös yhdistellä eli noista 4 mallista rakentaa jo monta lenkkiä. Muita taukopaikkoja voisi olla Porkkala, Siippoon Neste, Rajamäki, Läyliäinen jne, kunhan huomioidaan HEPO:n lenkit lähinnä pienten kaffipaikkojen kohdilla.

Jos joku Bittinikkari keksii keinon tallentaa mallilenksut johonkin yhteen paikkaan, se olisi kaiketi toimivin ratkaisu.

Espoon sunnuntailenkit tulevat olemaan maantiepyöräilyn ystävien omatoimiretkiä eli varsinaista virallista järjestäjää tai vetäjää ei tule olemaan vaan homma edellyttää kultakin vastuunottoa vuorollaan. 

Olen tässä avannut pelin ja toivon kaikilta aktiivisuutta, ideoita jne jotta saamme luotua yhdessä mukavan sunnuntaiperinteen. Muistaakseni vastuuta ovat jo luvanneet ottaa ainakin AriT, Pirtti, ElluT, Pauli, Harri, Juhone, Heljä, Jari K ja varmaan moni muukin, jonka nimeä en nyt saa mieleen eli homma varmaan saadaan toimimaan. 

Nyt ei muuta kuin ideoimaan ja toivotan samalla kaikille tutuille hyvää joulua ja uutta vuotta. 


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...e86317e93&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.812988&z=10


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.812988&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...846af1db4&z=11

----------


## kp63

moi

jollei lunta pukkaa liikaa aattelin ma aamupäivällä ajella hybridillä tollasen hiekka/yksityistietutkielman PK-vauhdeilla (= 3.5..4.5h, jos tiet lumettomia). Jos kiinnostaa ilmoittele, niin treffataan Lahnuksen Shellillä

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.812988&z=10

----------


## Tommi G

> moi
> 
> jollei lunta pukkaa liikaa aattelin ma aamupäivällä ajella hybridillä tollasen hiekka/yksityistietutkielman PK-vauhdeilla (= 3.5..4.5h, jos tiet lumettomia). Jos kiinnostaa ilmoittele, niin treffataan Lahnuksen Shellillä
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.812988&z=10



Moi,
Laji on vaihtunut kylmän mustan rei'än tuijottamiseen,mutta onneksi sieltä nousee aika-ajoin komeita kuhia. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Hienoa KP!!! Tämäkin nimimerkki lupaa jonkun lenkin keksiä jos ei tappelua "vetovuoroista" tule ja hallitus järjestää vapaata.
Pitäisikö alkukausi mennä yhdellä nopeusryhmällä ihan suosiolla? Varmaan menee aika pitkälle kesää, että fillarointikunto kasvaa niin paljon, että espoolaisista saisi kerättyä kaksi ryhmää.

----------


## kp63

> Hienoa KP!!! Tämäkin nimimerkki lupaa jonkun lenkin keksiä jos ei tappelua "vetovuoroista" tule ja hallitus järjestää vapaata.
> Pitäisikö alkukausi mennä yhdellä nopeusryhmällä ihan suosiolla? Varmaan menee aika pitkälle kesää, että fillarointikunto kasvaa niin paljon, että espoolaisista saisi kerättyä kaksi ryhmää.



Hyvä että oot mukana. Kaikkia tarvitaan. Ajellaan porukan mukaan. Jos löytyy porukka, joka haluaa ajaa vaikka 23 vauhtia, niin sekin käy. Pääasia on, että su ajetaan ja ollaan kaikki aktiivisia. Sit on muitakin kahjoja kuin minä, jotka fillaroi läpitalven ja kevään ajokunto on vähän toinen kuin vähemmän polkeneilla,mutta kahjotkin pitää huomioida. Eli summasummarun kaikki on mahdollista. Ainoat asiat mitkä "sovittiin" kun asiaa pohdittiin HEPO:n kanssa oli, että  sunnuntaisin ajetaan Espoosta ja että tulevalla kaudella pyritään rajaamaan ryhmäkokoja turvallisuussyistä siten, että samakin nopeusryhmä jaetaan kahtia, kun ajajamäärä on jotain 16-20 välillä.

----------


## Iletys

Jep. Sunnuntailenkin tarkoitus varmaan on ainakin osittain saada sellainen pitkä pk-lenkki. Nyt kun hiihdon aloitti tälle talvelle, niin sellaiset pk-sykealueet on taas kaukana haaveissa. Siksi tässä jarruttelin jo valmiiksi vauhteja.

----------


## timppa_234

> , että  sunnuntaisin ajetaan Espoosta ja että tulevalla kaudella pyritään rajaamaan ryhmäkokoja turvallisuussyistä siten, että samakin nopeusryhmä jaetaan kahtia, kun ajajamäärä on jotain 16-20 välillä.



Hyvä, että asioita on pohdittu. Mun hajanaisia pohdintoja seuraavassa.

Liian suuri ryhmäkoko on ongelma ilmeisesti vaan heinä-elokuussa? Kevällä ja syksyllä ei Vantaankosken ryhmät olleet kauhean isoja?

Viime kesän viikkolenkkien perusteella luulen, että Espoon hitaampaan 27 ryhmään ei löydy kuin 2 ajajaa, mä ja tuo karhile. Elokuussa voi tulla pari lisää. Oisko fiksua pitää vaan yksi 30 ryhmä? Päivälenkki 6 tuntia + siirtymät on joka tapauksessa liikaa varmaan useimmille, kun ollaan harrastepyöräilijöitä eikä tähdätä mihinkään.

Mietin, että jonkunnäköistä galluppia vois tehdä ihmisten mielihaluista. Löytyykö tästä alustasta jotain apuja vai kuunnellaanko vaan kommentteja?

----------


## kp63

Iletys: joo tarkoitus on su PK-lenkit, siksi useampi nopeusryhmä. Mutun perusteella turhan monella 2010 yhteislenkit oli liian kovia. Mutun perusteella ryhmän nopeus on ajajalle PK-lenkiksi sopiva, kun pystyy ajamaan yksin 3h samaa  vauhtia. 

Timppa: gallupit, meetingit, yms otetaan lähempänä ajokauden alkua. Tupalenkeillä ajettiin 2010 useita upeita pitkiä lenkkejä. Ne eivät kuitenkaan sovi vauhtinsa puolesta kaikille. Ajatus on tarjota (Pekka S kertoi, että toiveita on ollut) myös hitaamman vauhdin ajajille mahdollisuus joskus ajella pitempään. Voihan silloin lähteä osalenkille mukaan tai ottaa kirjastosta lyhyemmän valmislenkin.Tulin kaapista näin aikaisin, koska a) saataisiin keskustelu ja ideointi käyntiin b) luotaisiin lenkkikirjasto ja c) joku Bittinikkari ottaisi kopin tosta yhteisestä lenkkikirjasto-ideasta

Eli kaikki on vielä ns valmistelua ja voihan se olla niinkin, että itse en osallistu yhdellekään su lenkille. Nyt Oittaalle hiihtämään.

----------


## tipsu

Sellainen kommentti (lähinnä timppa 234:lle), että minäkin kyllä toivoisin kahta eri ryhmää. Ajaisin mieluummin Espoosta kuin lähtisin aina Vantaankoskelle, ja näin varmaan tekisi kumppaninikin. Me emme kuitenkaan ajele ihan samoissa nopeusryhmissä, ja olisi ihan tylsää jos joutuisimme sitten minun takiani lähtemään aina Vantaalle asti (tai minä yksin, ei yhtään kivaa), että pääsen jonnekin alle 30-ryhmään. Ja onhan varmasti muitakin espoolaisia, jotka eivät pysty ajamaan mitenkään superkovaa (enemmän kuin 2-3).

----------


## Prinsessa

> Sellainen kommentti (lähinnä timppa 234:lle), että minäkin kyllä toivoisin kahta eri ryhmää. Ajaisin mieluummin Espoosta kuin lähtisin aina Vantaankoskelle, ja näin varmaan tekisi kumppaninikin. Me emme kuitenkaan ajele ihan samoissa nopeusryhmissä, ja olisi ihan tylsää jos joutuisimme sitten minun takiani lähtemään aina Vantaalle asti (tai minä yksin, ei yhtään kivaa), että pääsen jonnekin alle 30-ryhmään. Ja onhan varmasti muitakin espoolaisia, jotka eivät pysty ajamaan mitenkään superkovaa (enemmän kuin 2-3).



Uuden fillarin myötä uskaltaudun kanssa ehkä mukaan tänä vuonna. Täysi peesi yo. kirjoitukselle.  :Cool: 
Pk-kuntoa haettu työmatkasuhailulla ja jatketaan läpi talven olosuhteiden niin salliessa. Hiihdon myötä ei pitäisi tuo kevätkuntokaan ihan huonoimmasta päästä olla, joten siksi uskallus  :Nolous:

----------


## Tassu

Hienoa kp.





> Jos joku Bittinikkari keksii keinon tallentaa mallilenksut johonkin yhteen paikkaan, se olisi kaiketi toimivin ratkaisu



Jos ei mitään muuta ratkaisua löydy niin voinen tuupata linkit vaikka omille www-sivuille, josta ne sit ainakin löytyy YHDESTÄ paikkaa helposti ettei tarvii näitä ketjuja selata.





> Muistaakseni vastuuta ovat jo luvanneet ottaa ainakin AriT, Pirtti, ElluT, Pauli, *Harri*, Juhone, Heljä, Jari K ja varmaan moni muukin, jonka nimeä en nyt saa mieleen eli homma varmaan saadaan toimimaan.



Boldaus minun, ja tuossa varmaan viitataan minuun. Tuon tässä esille sen, että toki minuakin Espoon lenkit kiinnostaa, mutta kun kerkesin Pekalle halukkuuteni vetohommiin ilmoittaa ennen kuin aloitit puhua näistä Espoon lenkeistä, joten kun koitan olla sanani mittainen äijä niin tarkoitus on suunnata Vkoskelle ensi kesänä. Toki ei aina, jolloin tupa on vaihtoehto. Erityisesti ne pitkät kiinnostaa, kun niissä en oikein ole vielä ollut mukana.

EDIT:
Ja vielä niistä ryhmistä. Uskoisin, että tilausta on myös hitaammalle ryhmälle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huominen crossilenkki jää mun osalta väliin flunssan takia. Kelihän on kyllä mitä mainioin, paitsi että jonkinlaiseksi aurattujen teiden pujotteluksi lenkki kyllä menee. 

Jos jollakulla on tiedossa kelvollista ajouraa vaikkapa omaa työmatkareittiänsä mukaillen, niin ilmoittautukoon vetäjäksi.

----------


## Ari_T

> Olen tässä avannut pelin ja toivon kaikilta aktiivisuutta, ideoita jne jotta saamme luotua yhdessä mukavan sunnuntaiperinteen. Muistaakseni vastuuta ovat jo luvanneet ottaa ainakin AriT, Pirtti, ElluT, Pauli, Harri, Juhone, Heljä, Jari K ja varmaan moni muukin, jonka nimeä en nyt saa mieleen eli homma varmaan saadaan toimimaan. 
> 
> Nyt ei muuta kuin ideoimaan ja toivotan samalla kaikille tutuille hyvää joulua ja uutta vuotta.



Joo, tästä oli loppukesästä puhetta ja olen edelleen mukana, jos muitakin kiinnostuneita löytyy. Tällä hetkellä mielenkiinto on enemmän hiihdon puolella. Pitäisiköhän siitäkin alkaa järjestää porukkalenkkejä?  :Hymy:

----------


## ElluT

> Olen tässä avannut pelin ja toivon kaikilta aktiivisuutta, ideoita jne jotta saamme luotua yhdessä mukavan sunnuntaiperinteen. Muistaakseni vastuuta ovat jo luvanneet ottaa ainakin AriT, Pirtti, ElluT, Pauli, Harri, Juhone, Heljä, Jari K ja varmaan moni muukin, jonka nimeä en nyt saa mieleen eli homma varmaan saadaan toimimaan. 
> 
> Nyt ei muuta kuin ideoimaan ja toivotan samalla kaikille tutuille hyvää joulua ja uutta vuotta.



Loistavaa KP, kiitos pelinavauksesta! 
Mä olen ehdottomasti mukana aina, kun vaan muut ajot antaa myöden. Kyllä se vaan on paljon kivempi ajella siirtymiä Vantaankosken edestakaisen yli 50km:n sijasta puolet vähemmän  :Hymy: 

Ja suunnitteluahan voidaan jo enemmän aloitella ensi perjantaina tilaisuudessa, jota tammaraviketjussa mainostettiin:





> Hyvin alkanutta perinnettä kannattaa jatkaa...
> 
> *************
> AFTER BIKE vol II
> *************
> 
> Pe 17.12. Sir Einossa (Eteläespa 18) klo 20 alkaen! Kaikki kaksirenkaiset kaverit tervetuloa mukaan tonttuilemaan!
> 
> Toivottelevat tammalauma ja yksi sukkahousuori eli (H)annat, Sini ja Juho

----------


## kp63

näin on riippumatta siitä olenko itse paikalla ja varsinkin kun ajatus olisi että su 1 ryhmä soveltuisi myös tammoille jos haluja(pyöräily) on. Pe voi syntyä lennokkaita ideoita.

----------


## Tassu

Jos pakkanen ei paukukaan kovasti huomenna niin löytyykö kiinnostusta urbaaniin polkaisuun jotakuinkin näin:
leppis-tapiola-westend-haukilahti-koukkuniemi-nuottalahti-Fortum-hyljelahti-kaitamäki-soukansalmi-soukanranta-laurinlahti-espoonlahti-sammalvuori-nöykkiönlaakso-pisa-puolarmetsä-olarinniitty-kehä2-laajalahti-leppis

Tapiola-Olarinniitty n. 26 km. Itse olen lähdössä hitaalla fiksillä, joten maltillisesti ajetaan. Tuohon päälle siirtymät ja alku- ja loppupätkä leppis, niin tuleehan sitä näille keleille ihan hyvästi.

Pakkasraja on suhteellinen, mut jos yli 15 niin sit varmaan passaan. Kuitenkin niin, että päätös lenkille lähöstä tehään huomenna keskiviikkona klo 16.30 tähän ketjuun.

Lähtöpaikkana voisi olla myös tuo Westendin bussi"terminaali". Ainakin meikäläiselle sopisi paremmin.

Tiestö oli tänään hyvässä kunnossa eli cc-pyörällä pärjää.

----------


## Tassu

Ei leppis-lenkkiä tänään meikäläisen toimesta.

----------


## karhile

> Ei leppis-lenkkiä tänään meikäläisen toimesta.



Sinänsä lenkki olisi kyllä kiinnostanut, mutta asteet on nyt -12 ja näyttäisi laskeutuvan -15 asteeseen ja jopa alle seuraavien tuntien aikana, joten lenkin pituus siirtymineen yhdistettynä kylmyyteen voisi ottaa koville. Saman reitinhän voisi toteuttaa hiukan lämpimämmällä ilmalla myöhemmin.

----------


## Pakkeli

Hienoa, että ensi kesän lenkkejä jo suunnitellaan!

Uskon, että Espoosta löytyy porukkaa enemmän, jos valikoimaan saadaan <30 lenkkejä. Viime kesänä omaa osallistumistani rajoitti se, että lenkkien vaatimukset olivat aika napakoita. Ne kerrat, kun mukaan uskalsin, lenkit vedettiin speksejäkin kovempaa. No, sinänsä oli upeaa huomata, että mukana pysyi vauhdissa, johon en olisi ikinä uskonut, mutta edes viikottain ei ollut kanttia osallistua niin kovaan rääkkiin.

Lisäksi täytyy antaa vielä täysi tunnustus siitä, että aina joku kyllä kävi tarkistamassa tilanteeni siinä vaiheessa, kun pulssimittarissani loppui asteikko.

Vantaalla käyminen vie aikaa ratkaisevasti enemmän, mikä hankaloittaa perheellisen osallistumista.

Sunnuntain pitkä lenkki alle 30 keskarilla kuullostaa erityisen hyvältä!!

Sillä välin spinningpyörää piiskaten.

----------


## kp63

> Moi kaikille
> 
> Kuten syksyllä oli puhetta, ensi vuonna on tarkoitus ajella Bembölen kahvituvalta myös sunnuntaisin. Alustavat speksit ovat: Ajetaan joka sunnuntai 3-5 tuntia yhdellä tauolla, ainakin touko-elokuun ajan ja tavoitteena ainakin 2 nopeusryhmää (esim 27 ja 30). Tämän lisäksi harkinnassa kerran kuukaudessa pitempi (esimi 6 tunnin) lenkki, jonka aikana pyritään pitämään yhteinen tauko HEPO:n Vantaankosken porukan kanssa, jossain isossa kaffilassa. 
> 
> Talven aikana olisi tarkoitus rakentaa "valmislenkkejä", joita voisi hyödyntää aina silloin, kun ei löydy innostusta, aikaa jne laatia uutta reittiä. Tässä työssä toivon kaikkien olevan aktiivisia ja laitan sen takia muutaman mallilenkin tähän liitteeksi. Malleissa on ollut ideana löytää sellaisia eripituisia reittejä, että taukopaikoilla ryhmät olisivat noin samaan aikaan. Toivon lisäksi, että kukin laatisi otsakkeet ja selitykset samalla tavalla kuin malleissa, jotta emme menisi sekaisin erilaisista ilmaisuista. Mallissa siis: Taukopaikan nimi: kokonaisajoaika laskettuna 30km/h tuntivauhdilla / osamatkojen pituudet. Selostuksessa on selvitetty eri ryhmien reittierot ja taukopaikan puhnro. Mallireitithän voi ajaa kumminpäin haluaa ja niitä voi myös yhdistellä eli noista 4 mallista rakentaa jo monta lenkkiä. Muita taukopaikkoja voisi olla Porkkala, Siippoon Neste, Rajamäki, Läyliäinen jne, kunhan huomioidaan HEPO:n lenkit lähinnä pienten kaffipaikkojen kohdilla.
> 
> Jos joku Bittinikkari keksii keinon tallentaa mallilenksut johonkin yhteen paikkaan, se olisi kaiketi toimivin ratkaisu.
> 
> Espoon sunnuntailenkit tulevat olemaan maantiepyöräilyn ystävien omatoimiretkiä eli varsinaista virallista järjestäjää tai vetäjää ei tule olemaan vaan homma edellyttää kultakin vastuunottoa vuorollaan. 
> ...



Nyt on ehkä aika ruveta enempi ideoimaan Espoon lenkkejä. Kivasti on jo ajatuksia tullutkin. Ilmeisesti lähtökohtana pidetään se, että bembölestä ajetaan sunnuntaisin ainakin kahden nopeusryhmän (ehkä 27 ja 30 ?) voimin. Kokonaisajoaika ilman taukoa vois olla yleensä säästä riippuen 3-4.5h. Nyt heitän semmosen isomman kysymyksen eli jos esim joka 4 (5? 6?) viikonloppu olisi vähän pitempi ja ehkä himpun hitaampi lenkki sanotaan vaikka ajoaikana 6h, niin riittääkö sellaisiin innokkaita ?. 
Syntyikö pikkujouluissa krapulan lisäksi lennokkaita ideoita?.

Tossa lisäksi yksi "valmislenkki" aihio Karkkilaan. Porkkalan ja Rajamäen reititkin on tulossa, kunhan saan ne päästä kartalle.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Iltalenkille tänään Lepuskista?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Iltalenkille tänään Lepuskista?



Ilmoittautuneita ei löytynyt joten ajoin oman lenkin. Kahden tunnin lenkillä Myyrmäen suuntaan kertyi kilsoja 30. 

Vähän kävin kokeilemassa myös metsäpolkuja. Tuloksena yksi vauhdikas sukellus pehmeään lumihankeen kun alamäessä pyörä lipsahti tamppaantuneen osuuden ulkopuolelle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Taas houkuttelen paikkakuntalaisia iltalenkille. Nyt ihan reittisuunnitelmankin kera. 
Kotiseutuun tutustumista olisi tarjolla. Lumitilanteen mukaan voi joutua säätämään vähän reittiä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eipä löytynyt arktisen illan lenkille lähtijöitä. Pidänpä minäkin lepopäivän  :Hymy: . Huomenna ajetaan taas pidempää siivua Lommilasta.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Saattaisi olla keskiviikkona taas asiaa Espoon puolelle, niin samalla voisi harkita hieman ylimääräistä fillarin tunkkausta lenki muodossa.

Vaikuttaa tosin siltä että reittien kunto voi olla vähintäänkin elämyksellinen - sääennusteen mukaan tuo nykyinen sohjo alkaisi jäätyä tiistai-iltana, ja keskiviikkona olisikin sitten tulossa uutta lunta siihen päälle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Saattaisi olla keskiviikkona taas asiaa Espoon puolelle, niin samalla voisi harkita hieman ylimääräistä fillarin tunkkausta lenki muodossa.
> 
> Vaikuttaa tosin siltä että reittien kunto voi olla vähintäänkin elämyksellinen - sääennusteen mukaan tuo nykyinen sohjo alkaisi jäätyä tiistai-iltana, ja keskiviikkona olisikin sitten tulossa uutta lunta siihen päälle.



Mulla ainakin jää tänään lenkki väliin. Pitää välillä levätä ja keliksikin taitaa tosiaan tulla aika haastava. Siitä sai jo esimakua työmatkapätkällä kun jään pinnalla oli milli uutta lunta.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Eilisiltana tulin kanssa siihen tulokseen että asfalttipintaisilla teillä ei kovin vauhdikkaasti kannattanut ajaa: kunnolla auratut kohdat olivat muuttuneet täysiksi luistinradoiksi, ja heikommin auratut kohdat taas olivat upottavaa pöpperöä. Aika kieli keskellä suuta sai ajella.

----------


## StePe

Aamulla töihin ajaessa totesin, että parhaita paikkoja olivat auratut (tai jalankulkijoiden tallaamat), mutta hiekoittamatta jääneet osuudet (eli juuri ne "luistinradat" - ei edes jalankulkijoita ollut jäätiköillä kiusana  :Leveä hymy: ).

Aamulla poikkesin muutamalle hyvin tallatulle polullekin - harmittavasti taitaa taas lumisade pilata hyväkuntoisia reittejä.

----------


## KuntoKalle

Täällä yksi aloitteleva maantiefillaristi olisi mielellään lähdössä ensikesän pitkille lenkeille mukaan ja tuo alle 30 vauhti on varmasti enemmän kuin sopiva. Uusi fillari tuli hankittua juuri ennen lumien tuloa ja muutama lenkin ehdin ajaa. Onhan siinä melkoinen ero tuohon fitness pyörään, millä on tullut ajeltua jokunen vuosi.

Toistaiseksi kampien pyöritys jää vähemmälle kun ladut kutsuvat mutta ehkäpä sitä voisi kokeilla kuntopyörää salilla. Harjoitusvastus/rullat olisi tietenkin yksi hyvä vaihtoehto mutta "hallituksen" mukaan ei sovi enempää urheiluvälineitä asuntoon  :Leveä hymy:  





> Hienoa, että ensi kesän lenkkejä jo suunnitellaan!
> 
> Uskon, että Espoosta löytyy porukkaa enemmän, jos valikoimaan saadaan <30 lenkkejä. Viime kesänä omaa osallistumistani rajoitti se, että lenkkien vaatimukset olivat aika napakoita. Ne kerrat, kun mukaan uskalsin, lenkit vedettiin speksejäkin kovempaa. No, sinänsä oli upeaa huomata, että mukana pysyi vauhdissa, johon en olisi ikinä uskonut, mutta edes viikottain ei ollut kanttia osallistua niin kovaan rääkkiin.
> 
> Lisäksi täytyy antaa vielä täysi tunnustus siitä, että aina joku kyllä kävi tarkistamassa tilanteeni siinä vaiheessa, kun pulssimittarissani loppui asteikko.
> 
> Vantaalla käyminen vie aikaa ratkaisevasti enemmän, mikä hankaloittaa perheellisen osallistumista.
> 
> Sunnuntain pitkä lenkki alle 30 keskarilla kuullostaa erityisen hyvältä!!
> ...

----------


## kp63

> Täällä yksi aloitteleva maantiefillaristi olisi mielellään lähdössä ensikesän pitkille lenkeille mukaan ja tuo alle 30 vauhti on varmasti enemmän kuin sopiva. Uusi fillari tuli hankittua juuri ennen lumien tuloa ja muutama lenkin ehdin ajaa. Onhan siinä melkoinen ero tuohon fitness pyörään, millä on tullut ajeltua jokunen vuosi.
> 
> Toistaiseksi kampien pyöritys jää vähemmälle kun ladut kutsuvat mutta ehkäpä sitä voisi kokeilla kuntopyörää salilla. Harjoitusvastus/rullat olisi tietenkin yksi hyvä vaihtoehto mutta "hallituksen" mukaan ei sovi enempää urheiluvälineitä asuntoon



Mukaan vaan, mutta muista että kaikki ottavat vastuuta. Peruskuntoa voit kehittää kuten minäkin hiihtämällä, mutta lajikuntoa eli lähinnä jalkojen voimaa ja lihaskestävyyttä kannattaisi tehdä vähän myös talvella. Esim kerta viikossa punteilla ja kerta kuntopyörällä esim jotain intevallityypppistä  parin hiihtokerran lisäksi.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Toistaiseksi kampien pyöritys jää vähemmälle kun ladut kutsuvat mutta ehkäpä sitä voisi kokeilla kuntopyörää salilla. Harjoitusvastus/rullat olisi tietenkin yksi hyvä vaihtoehto mutta "hallituksen" mukaan ei sovi enempää urheiluvälineitä asuntoon



Mitenkä olisi jokin arkipyörä, jolla voisi pyöritellä työ/kauppamatkat jolloin jotakin ajotuntumaa pysyisi yllä? Kyseessähän ei tällöin olisi urheiluväline, vaan hyötyajoneuvo.  :Vink: 

Ja tietysti jos kyseessä on riittävän huokea peli, niin sittenhän sitä voi jopa uskaltaa säilyttää pihalla tai pyöräkellarissa.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Sääennusteen mukaan näyttäisi ensi keskiviikkonakin olevan aikamoinen pääkallokeli, kun ensin tulee lunta ja sitten lämpötila sahaa kaksi vuorokautta nollan ympärillä. Ei ehkä kauhean otollinen sää lenkkeillä muulla kuin lumikengillä.

----------


## Tassu

Minulle ei keskiviikko käy, joten tarjoan huomiseksi otsikon ja alla olevan mukaista lenkkiä (tosin Kivenlahti nyt tuntematon, joten muutos siellä päässä mahdollinen). Palauttelulenkki vai miten sen voisi ilmaista, että rauhallisesti. 

Eilen väylä oli hyvä tuonne Kaitaalle saakka mihin ajoin. Siitä eteenpäin arvoitus. Oletettavasti kuitenkin ok. Modataan jos tarvetta.

Tiedossa olisi hyvää väylää, kapeeta polkua (vähän) ja tietä. Toivon, että huominen nollakeli ei muussaa väyliä vielä. Sit meikällä on vaikeempaa.






> ... löytyykö kiinnostusta urbaaniin polkaisuun jotakuinkin näin:
> leppis-tapiola-westend-haukilahti-koukkuniemi-nuottalahti-Fortum-hyljelahti-kaitamäki-soukansalmi-soukanranta-laurinlahti-espoonlahti-sammalvuori-nöykkiönlaakso-pisa-puolarmetsä-olarinniitty-kehä2-laajalahti-leppis
> 
> Tapiola-Olarinniitty n. 26 km. Itse olen lähdössä hitaalla fiksillä, joten maltillisesti ajetaan. Tuohon päälle siirtymät ja alku- ja loppupätkä leppis, niin tuleehan sitä näille keleille ihan hyvästi.
> 
> Lähtöpaikkana voisi olla myös tuo Westendin bussi"terminaali". Ainakin meikäläiselle sopisi paremmin.

----------


## VPR

Mulle ei huomenna käy koska jos hyvin käy sillon tulee kauan kaivattu krossarin uus runko ja sit keskiviikkona se vois olla jo ajokunnossa.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Minulle ei keskiviikko käy, joten tarjoan huomiseksi otsikon ja alla olevan mukaista lenkkiä (tosin Kivenlahti nyt tuntematon, joten muutos siellä päässä mahdollinen). Palauttelulenkki vai miten sen voisi ilmaista, että rauhallisesti.



Innostusta olisi lähteä mukaan krossaamaan/kiemurtelemaan/tunkkaamaan! Erityisestikin kun sääennusteen mukaan tuo huominen lähes nollakeli näyttää paremmalta kuin ylihuominen nollakeli.

Nollakelin nurkilla kannattaa muuten huomioida reittisuunnittelussa mikroilmaston erot rannikon ja sisämaan välillä. Jo alle 10 kilometrin siirtymä Itämeren rannasta sisämaahan voi tipauttaa lämpötilaa 1-2 astetta, jolloin luminen ajoalusta voi olla kovempi. Myöskin kuusimetsissä tuntuu ilmaston pysyvän viileämpänä kuin monissa muissa paikoissa.

Keväällä lumien lähtiessä tuo voi sitten toimia toisinpäin - rannikon vieressä voivat tiet olla jo sulia, kun sisämaassa ne ovat vielä lumista pöpperöä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mukana ollaan. Näyttäisi tiistain keli tosiaan aika lupaavalta. Rauhallinen vauhti sopii.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Kumpi lähtöpaikka, Alberga vai Westend? Meikäläiselle ihan sama, kunhan tietää ajoissa minne saapua.

Westendin terminaalin sijainnista en ole ihan varma, mutta se löytynee karttaa, kompassia ja ohi kulkevia linja-autoja seuraamalla. Tai sitten ei.

----------


## Tassu

> Kumpi lähtöpaikka, Alberga vai Westend?



Mä pidän nyt kiinni tosta westendistä kun olen siitä puhunu. Se mahdollistaa paremmin, että mä yleensä pääsen paikalle. :Leveä hymy: 





> Westendin terminaalin sijainnista en ole ihan varma, mutta se löytynee karttaa, kompassia ja ohi kulkevia linja-autoja seuraamalla. Tai sitten ei.



Kyl se löytyy. Laita google mapsiin westendinkatu 1 niin olet ihan vieressä. Eli Aivan Länsiväylän eteläpuolella missä westendintie muuttuu westendinkaduksi.

Äh, kyllä pedometer on hyvä.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4265245 
Westendinkadulta lähetään kohti etelää.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Tuo kartta selvensi asioita. Näköjään kun ottaa Tapiolan Stockan nurkalta suunnan kompassi-etelään, niin päätyy aika lähelle oikeaa paikkaa. Eli siellä Westendissä kello 18:30.

Varauduin uhkaavaan nollakeliin laittamalla etulokasuojat pitkästä aikaa paikoilleen. Jos ne pitäisivät tällä kertaa osan tuosta kaduilla lainehtivasta suolavedestä pois voimansiirrosta, ettei kävisi kuten lauantaina: illalla kenkiin saattoi perustaa suolakaivoksen ja ketjut olivat muuttuneet hassun orasseiksi!  :No huh!:

----------


## skior

Mä olisin kanssa tulossa palauttelemaan eilisestä 4h lenkistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

Olisiko joku starttaamassa Leppävaarasta klo 18? Voin ajaa Westendiin Leppävaaran kautta, jos muitakin on sieltä lähdössä.

----------


## skior

> Olisiko joku starttaamassa Leppävaarasta klo 18? Voin ajaa Westendiin Leppävaaran kautta, jos muitakin on sieltä lähdössä.



Siis Sellon pyörältä vai? Mä voisin tulla sitä kautta.

----------


## rhubarb

> Siis Sellon pyörältä vai? Mä voisin tulla sitä kautta.



Samoin, kunhan joku tuntee reitin! Itse en taida osata kuin jotain kiertoteitä.

----------


## StePe

> Samoin, kunhan joku tuntee reitin! Itse en taida osata kuin jotain kiertoteitä.



Eiköhän tuosta joku reitti löydy, kun ajan tuota väliä normaalisti 2-4 kertaa päivässä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heljä

Mä voisin kans tulla Leppävaaran kautta ajelemaan rauhallista vauhtia.

----------


## rhubarb

Jumissa ruuhkassa, en taida ehtiä joten älkää suotta odotelko.

----------


## skior

Kun Jari reittitallennetta kyseli, niin täältä löytyy. Siitä löytyy myös alkupätkä Lepuski-Westend. Lenkki oli varsin mukava, kiitos siitä Tassulle. Tulipa ajettua käytännössä ekat talvipolkupätkätkin. :)

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Kiinnostavaa katsoa tuosta reittitallenteesta missä käytiin. Tällaiselle osa-aika-espoolaiselle oli melko tuntematonta tuo pätkä Westendistä alkaen. Kiva ajaa välillä aivan uusilla reiteillä.

Omalle kohdalle tuli siirtymineen matkaa 61 kilometriä. Keskinopeus ei ollut kovin ihmeellinen, mutta ajoittain reitin kunto aiheutti ylimääräistä sykkeen nousua - erityisesti noilla polku-osuuksilla.

----------


## VPR

> Mulle ei huomenna käy koska jos hyvin käy sillon tulee kauan kaivattu krossarin uus runko ja sit keskiviikkona se vois olla jo ajokunnossa.



Kaikki osat on kiinni mutta hienosäätö jää myöhemmäksi, seuraava tavoite sunnuntain Ikealenkki.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos osallistujille. Omasta mielestä lenkki oli myös mukava. Mainio juttu oli, että Kivenlahdestakin löytyi mukavia polkuja, joten niitä tuli enemmän kuin spekseissä, mutta tuo ei haitannut varmasti ketään. Niitä oli ihan hauska ajella.





> Kun Jari reittitallennetta kyseli, niin täältä löytyy.



Kiitos tästä. Meikä ajelee vielä vähän aikaa ilman mitään mittauslaitteita niin oli mukava katsoa kuinka lujaa päästeltiin. (ja missä mentiin vikaan :Nolous: )

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Polkuja oli hauska ajella vaihteeksi, vaikka muutamat mäet olivatkin hieman turhan jänskiä! Taitaa kestää aika pitkään ennen kuin tuo oma talvipoluilla krossaamisen tekniikka on samaa luokkaa Tassun kanssa. On tuo kapea kippuratanko niin paljon leveää tanko herkempi ohjausliikkeissä, että tarkkana saa olla. Ja puoli metriä pehmeää lunta polun molemmin puolin takaa välittömän mutta pehmeän pysähdyksen.

Kova ruokahalu tästä talviajelusta kyllä tulee. Huomenna saa varmaan taas tankata kaksin käsin pitkin päivää että jaksaa ajaa lisää.

----------


## Tassu

> On tuo kapea kippuratanko niin paljon leveää tanko herkempi ohjausliikkeissä, että tarkkana saa olla.



Vähän kun edes ajaa poluilla niin sitä saa sellasen perusvarmuuden touhuun. Mulla oli eilen tämän talven eka kunnon polkulenkki, enkä nyt viime talvena niin hirveästi kuitenkaan ajanu (poluilla). 

Mitä tohon stongaan tulee niin minähän ajan/ajoin Linon bullhornilla, joka näkyy tuossa avattaressakin. Leveyttä huimat 34 cm. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Mitä tohon stongaan tulee niin minähän ajan/ajoin Linon bullhornilla, joka näkyy tuossa avattaressakin. Leveyttä huimat 34 cm.



Tuohan on sentään fiksi-tangoksi aika leveä. Helsingin keskustassa näkee ajoittain sellaisia fiksejä, että hyvä kun kuskin molemmat kädet mahtuvat tangolle.  :No huh!:

----------


## VPR

> Helsingin keskustassa näkee ajoittain sellaisia fiksejä, että hyvä kun kuskin molemmat kädet mahtuvat tangolle.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4



No nyt selkis minkä takia meikäläisellä ei oikein pyörä kulje!  :Leveä hymy: 

Eilinen meno tosin oli vähän lähempänä tätä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU

----------


## MRa

> Vähän kun edes ajaa poluilla niin sitä saa sellasen perusvarmuuden touhuun. Mulla oli eilen tämän talven eka kunnon polkulenkki, enkä nyt viime talvena niin hirveästi kuitenkaan ajanu (poluilla).



Kun näitä samoja seutuja ittekin silloin tällen ajelen, niin mikä osuus tossa oli polkua?  Pääasiassa näyttää KLV:ltä ja tienlaidalta.  Kun sunnuntaina ajelin tuollla rannassa, niin kaikkia pätkiä ei viittiny ajella fillarilla kun oli sen verran ruuhkaisia leveyteensä nähden, ettei viittiny fillarilla aiheuttaa hämminkiä.  Mutta olis siis kiva ittekin polkuja päästä harjotteleen talvikuosissa.

----------


## Tassu

> Kun näitä samoja seutuja ittekin silloin tällen ajelen, niin mikä osuus tossa oli polkua?



Skiorin Traxmeet linkistä:

Mellstenintien kohdalla 10,5 - 10,9 km.
Koukkuniementien kohdalla 12 - 12,5 km.

12,6 km kohdalla mutkasta alaspäin Koukkuniemenrannan eteläpuolelta lähtee myös polku, mut sitä ei nyt menty. Tämä polku yhtyy 13,3 km kohdalla ajettuun reittiin.

Nuottaniemi 14,9 - 15,1 km, tällä pätkällä jyrkähkö ylämäki.
Laurinlahti/Ristiniementie 24,5 - 25,3 km.
Laurinlahden ja Kivenlahden väli 26 - 27 km, tällä välillä ylämäkee ja jyrkähkö alamäki.

Ylä- ja alamäet siis kulkusuuntaan.

Laurinlahden ja Kivenlahden välillä on polkuja enemmänkin, kun vaan viittii pyöriä. Ainakin viime vuonna oli. Eiköhän ne ulkoilijat samoissa paikoissa kuitenkin kulje. Valoisaan aikaan kannattaa tutustua, mutta pimeään aikaan kannattaa ajaa > hauskempaa ja vähemmän muita kulkijoita.

----------


## Polla

eli noin 3 km eli 1,2 % lenkistä oli polkua? Jos noilla lukemilla suunnilleen jatkatte niin pitääpä tulla crossarilla messiin joku kerta.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> eli noin 3 km eli 1,2 % lenkistä oli polkua?



Meikäläisen laskupäällä tuosta taitaa kuitenkin tulla lähemmäs 12%.  :Sekaisin: 

Lisäksi Stepen vetämällä lämmittelyosuudella Leppävaarasta Westendiin oli joitakin satoja metrejä lisää polkua.

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikolle reittisuunnitelmia? Jari on Intiassa.

----------


## Tassu

> Keskiviikolle reittisuunnitelmia?



Mieli tekis. Sään pitäs vissiin olla hyvä ja polut (ainakin rantaraitilla) on todella hyvässä kunnossa. Juoksuklubin ke-reenit vaan vähän häiritsee tätä leppis-lenkkeilyä. Täytyy katsoa mikä on prioriteetti nro 1.

----------


## Tassu

Tulin yllättäen kipeäksi. Ei pääse.

----------


## VPR

Mulle sopii myös tiistai ja lähtöpaikkana Westendinasema on mainio, itse asiassa parempi koska asun siitä kilometrin päässä. Huomiseksi on tosin luvattu lumisadetta ja keskiviikolle kymmentä pakkasastetta.

----------


## VPR

> Huomiseksi on tosin luvattu lumisadetta



Tänään tonne ei oo mitään asiaa.

----------


## VPR

Kelit lämpenee taas, lenkkiehdotuksia? Norskit lupaavat aurinkoa ja nollakeliä klo 17.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kelit lämpenee taas, lenkkiehdotuksia? Norskit lupaavat aurinkoa ja nollakeliä klo 17.



Keskiviikkona klo 18 parin tunnin crossilenkille Lepuskista. 
Vai Leppiksestäkö täällä on puhuttu? Leppis kuulostaa kyllä enemmän leppäkertulta, vaikka voittaakin kyllä Lepuskin googlefightissa selvästi. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Keskiviikkona klo 18 parin tunnin crossilenkille Lepuskista. 
> Vai Leppiksestäkö täällä on puhuttu? Leppis kuulostaa kyllä enemmän leppäkertulta, vaikka voittaakin kyllä Lepuskin googlefightissa selvästi.



Olin käsittävinäni että Lepuski oli paikallisten käyttämä nimi joten “hesalaisena” nimi on tietysti Leppis!

…

Paikalla jos saan uuden valon hommattua.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Keskiviikkona klo 18 parin tunnin crossilenkille Lepuskista.



Tarkensin vähän reittisuunnitelmaa. 

Otin hieman polkuja lisää mukaan. 
Mutta koska lenkille ei ole kovin moni ilmoittautunut, niin en viitsinyt käydä etukäteen tarkastamassa kaikkien polkujen kuntoa.

Painiityn rakenteilla olevalle asutusalueellekin päästään tutustumaan. Sen katuverkoston teitä löysin Espoon omasta karttapalvelusta. 

On muuten harvinaisen sokkeloinen katuverkosto. Siellä kun on pari kertaa käynyt pyörimässä niin aina on löytänyt itsensä ihan ihme paikasta. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Painiitty on mulle uus tuttavuus. Aurinko paistaa ja lämmittää päivällä niin illallakin pitäisi olla viel inhimillinen keli. Pitää toimia ripeästi koska ajan ensin Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan, vaihdan kamppeet ja ajan sit takas Sellon Pyörälle.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Jää omasta puolesta väliin, kun olen vielä pari päivää täällä Suomenlahden eteläpuolella pitämässä "tankkaustaukoa". Yritetään ensi viikolla mukaan, jos tämä käheä kurkku vain ottaa parantuakseen.

----------


## VPR

Neljä kuskia: kolme krossaria ja yksi maasturi. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/70931869

----------


## kp63

Kevät ja kesä tulee vihdoin. Su pohditaan Hepo-EPo lenkkejä Pirkkolassa Pekan vetämänä. Espoon su lenkkien osalta lyhyt kysymys kaikille: polkaistaanko su Espoon Bembölen lenkit heti sään salliessa käyntiin (oma arvio/ehdotus 17.04) vai ajellaanko muutama viikko ensin Vkoskelle?

----------


## karhile

> Kevät ja kesä tulee vihdoin. Su pohditaan Hepo-EPo lenkkejä Pirkkolassa Pekan vetämänä. Espoon su lenkkien osalta lyhyt kysymys kaikille: polkaistaanko su Espoon Bembölen lenkit heti sään salliessa käyntiin (oma arvio/ehdotus 17.04) vai ajellaanko muutama viikko ensin Vkoskelle?



Valkeakoskelle on melko pitkä matka........ :Leveä hymy: .
Onko edelleen ajatus kuitenkin, että Espoosta lähdettäisiin lenkille hiukan harvemmin, kuin Vantaankoskelta? esim joka toinen viikko. Tällöin voitaisiin aloittaa hyvinkin kausi Vantaankoskelta suuremman osallistujamääränkin toivossa ja vaikkapa seuraavalla/sitä seuraavalla viikolla lähteä Espoosta jne. Toki itselleni käy aloituslähtö Espoostakin.

----------


## VPR

17.4. on kisakausikin jatkunut jo viikon.  :Vink:  Mun puolesta voidaan hyvin ajella heti Kaffestugalta. Sunnuntailenkeille ei huhtikuussa kerkiä joten arki-iltalenkit kiinnostavat enemmän.

----------


## kp63

> Valkeakoskelle on melko pitkä matka.........
> Onko edelleen ajatus kuitenkin, että Espoosta lähdettäisiin lenkille hiukan harvemmin, kuin Vantaankoskelta? esim joka toinen viikko. Tällöin voitaisiin aloittaa hyvinkin kausi Vantaankoskelta suuremman osallistujamääränkin toivossa ja vaikkapa seuraavalla/sitä seuraavalla viikolla lähteä Espoosta jne. Toki itselleni käy aloituslähtö Espoostakin.



Sen miten ajetaan päättää ajaja(t). Itellä vkoski taitaa olla 2km lähempänä. Syksyllä sovittiin, että 2011 HEPO lenkeillä ei ajeta enää  megapitkissä porukoissa, vaan pidetaan ryhmäkoot muulle liikenteelle sopivampana eli max 16-20 ajajaa.   Eli jos enemmän, niin muodostetaan useampi ryhmä. Omasta mielestä 6-12 on ihan hyvä ryhmän koko. Muistutan edelleen, ettei kukaan ole varsinaisesti järjestämässä tai muutenkaan vastuussa su bembölen lenkeistä.

----------


## VPR

> 2011 HEPO lenkeillä ei ajeta enää  megapitkissä porukoissa



Sehän on vain hyvää treeniä.  :Leveä hymy: 



Mut tosiaankin ei näille lenkeille tarvita virallista järjestäjää vaan innokkaita lenkkeilijöitä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

On tarkoitus taas yrittää roikkua mukana joku aika, mutta >puolivuoden pakkotauon jälkeen en toivo että se "aika" tarkoittaa nyt enemmän kuin pari tuntia... niin yleinen lenkin kaava auttaisi poistumisreitin suunnitelman. Mutta ei hätää jos tätä ei olekaan tiedossa.

----------


## VPR

Kannattaa varmaan kysyä Pasilta suoraan.

----------


## TeeCay2

Kannattaa sanoa lähteissä vetäjälle kuinka pitkään haluaa ajaa, neuvot sopivaan erkanemiskohtaan ja paluureittiin kyllä tulee.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Ajettu lyhennetty versio, 70+ km (oli juuri sopiva rasitus niin että myös jaksa tehdä kotisiivoukset  :Sarkastinen: ). Reitti. Parempaa keväistä säätä ei voi keksiä, 0 astetta ja paistava aurinko. Kiitoksia vetäjille! Ja myös niille, jotka ottivat oikean päätöksen kääntää kotiin Tervalammintielle, niin ettei tuntunut yksinäistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Pasin peesaajat ajoivat 130 km, mulle tuli siirtymineen 155 kilsaa ja aikaa seitsemän ja puoli tuntia. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/71559729

Valokuvia ja videota myöhemmin.

----------


## VPR

> Valokuvia ja videota myöhemmin.



http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showt...82#post1566282

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Löytyykö Lepuskin keskiviikon crossilenkille vetäjää tälle viikolle?
Minä jätän lenkin väliin flunssan takia.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

Kesä tulee oletko valmis? 

Muistutus Espoon Bembölen kahvituvan su-lenkeistä vielä näin kauden pikkuhiljaa alkaessa ja samalla omat ehdotukseni: 

1. lenkki säiden salliessa su 16.04 klo 11.  

Lähtökohtaisesti 2 nopeusryhmää. hitaampi jotain 26-28 ja nopeampi 28-30 ja ihan porukan, tiestön ja sään mukaan. Oheiset "valmislenkit" speksattu niin, että molemmat ryhmät olisivat samaan aikaan kaffilla, jolloin voi vaihtaa ryhmää. Poikkeuksena Porkkalan fiilistelylenkki.

Näitä lenkkejä ei kukaan virallisesti järjestä eli ovat omatoimilenkkejä. Siten jokainen on itse siitä vastuussa, että löytää tarvittaessa itse kotiin (=kartta) ja siitä, että valitsee sellaisen nopeusryhmän, jossa varmati jaksaa mukana. Eli aloita ensin Vantaankosken 25 ryhmässä ja kun se alkaa tuntua liian hitaalta, siirry vasta sitten seuraavaan jne. Sunnuntain ryhmälenkit eivät ole kokeilupaikkoja ja niissä ei ole tarkoitus joutua liian koville, vaan nautiskella. 

Kesän aikana vois vetää 2-4 kpl vähän pitempää rykäystä siten, että ajetaan 3h+3h tai 2h+2h+2h, jolloin osa voi ajaa 4h. 

ei muuta kuin ideoita ja reittejä funtsimaan 


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...846af1db4&z=11


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## kp63

Moi

Jos Norskit on oikeessa, niin la olisi sunnuntaita parempi ajokeli. Olisko innokkaita ajelee la alkaen esim klo 11 Tuvalta semmonen 2+2 tuntia Kesän TUPA-tehoilla maantielenkki. Jos on niin voisin viritellä jonkun maantiereitin, Ite ajan Hyrbidillä. Tää sopis Janillekin paremmin, ku vouhkata vanhana äijänä puolipukeissa nuorten naisten perässä niin et paikat paukkuu.

----------


## StePe

Kp nyt kovasti mainostaa kesän sunnuntailenkkejä, mutta toivottavasti perinteisiä lauantain klo 10 tupalenkkejä ei kokonaan unohdeta tulevanakaan kesänä.

----------


## VPR

> Jos Norskit on oikeessa, niin la olisi sunnuntaita parempi ajokeli. Olisko innokkaita ajelee la alkaen esim klo 11 Tuvalta semmonen 2+2 tuntia Kesän TUPA-tehoilla maantielenkki.



Sillon ens kuussa vai nyt täl viikol? Mulle sopii kyllä jos tarkoitetaan 12. maaliskuuta, sunnuntaina ei ole Ikean lenkkiä Wattbiken SM-kisojen vuoksi.

Löytyykö keskiviikolle reittimestaria?

----------


## kp63

> Kp nyt kovasti mainostaa kesän sunnuntailenkkejä, mutta toivottavasti perinteisiä lauantain klo 10 tupalenkkejä ei kokonaan unohdeta tulevanakaan kesänä.



 
ei tietenkään, toi su tarjonta on kohdennettu niille, joille tupalenkki on liian pitkä tai vauhdikas ja sillä haetaan helpotusta Vantaankosken ruuhkille + lyhyempiä siirtymiä Espoolaisille jne

----------


## kp63

> Sillon ens kuussa vai nyt täl viikol? Mulle sopii kyllä jos tarkoitetaan 12. maaliskuuta, sunnuntaina ei ole Ikean lenkkiä Wattbiken SM-kisojen vuoksi.
> 
> Löytyykö keskiviikolle reittimestaria?



 
nyt täl viikolla, jos tosiaan toi sää on la parempi

----------


## Iletys

> Kesä tulee oletko valmis? 
> 
> Muistutus Espoon Bembölen kahvituvan su-lenkeistä vielä näin kauden pikkuhiljaa alkaessa ja samalla omat ehdotukseni: 
> 
> 1. lenkki säiden salliessa su 16.04 klo 11.



Tarkoitatko K.P. su 17.4.?

----------


## kp63

> Tarkoitatko K.P. su 17.4.?



joo su 17.4 ...tää ei mun päivä

----------


## Ari_T

> Moi
> 
> Jos Norskit on oikeessa, niin la olisi sunnuntaita parempi ajokeli. Olisko innokkaita ajelee la alkaen esim klo 11 Tuvalta semmonen 2+2 tuntia Kesän TUPA-tehoilla maantielenkki. Jos on niin voisin viritellä jonkun maantiereitin, Ite ajan Hyrbidillä. Tää sopis Janillekin paremmin, ku vouhkata vanhana äijänä puolipukeissa nuorten naisten perässä niin et paikat paukkuu.



Kyllähän tuo houkuttelisi, jos sää on hyvä. Tosin omassa pyörässäni on nastat alla vielä jonkin aikaa työmatkailun takia enkä laiskana miehenä jaksa vaihdella renkaita jatkuvasti. Oma kuntokin on hieman arvoitus, kun en ole ajanut yhtään pidempää lenkkiä syksyn jälkeen.

----------


## VPR

Kyl mä ainakin meinasin pitää vielä nastat vaikka tiet ovatkin sulia, siirtymät ja pyörätiet ovat umpijäässä.

Hyvin tuolla mukana pysyy, ajoin helmikuussa ekan syyskuun jälkeen ja pysyin ongelmitta mukana.

----------


## kp63

> Kyllähän tuo houkuttelisi, jos sää on hyvä. Tosin omassa pyörässäni on nastat alla vielä jonkin aikaa työmatkailun takia enkä laiskana miehenä jaksa vaihdella renkaita jatkuvasti. Oma kuntokin on hieman arvoitus, kun en ole ajanut yhtään pidempää lenkkiä syksyn jälkeen.



Nastat täälläkin. Ja pitkiä lenksuja tehty vain hiihtäen, mutta jostain aloitetaan. Sitäpaitsi mikä tahansa nasta rullaa paremmin kuin sun umpikumikesärenkaat. Ja oishan se makeeta ku vedät sortseissa nastarenkailla. Tupatehoilla ei tarkoittanut Tupakesävauhdeilla vaan soveltaen. 

Laiton tommosen selkeän rundin (kaffit Pikkalassa) tyrkylle. Tuulen takia myötäpäivään ja noi tiet luulis olevan ajokuntoisia vaik pe tuleekin vähän lunta. Muutkin ideat käy tietenkin.

Ku Ariki oikeesti tulee mukaan, niin meitä on jo kolme eli porukka ja jollei sää oleellisesti muutu niin la klo 11 Tuvalla.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## Ari_T

> Nastat täälläkin. Ja pitkiä lenksuja tehty vain hiihtäen, mutta jostain aloitetaan. Sitäpaitsi mikä tahansa nasta rullaa paremmin kuin sun umpikumikesärenkaat. Ja oishan se makeeta ku vedät sortseissa nastarenkailla. Tupatehoilla ei tarkoittanut Tupakesävauhdeilla vaan soveltaen.



Joo, täytyyhän sitä tulla koittamaan sit. Lauantain sääennuste lupaa aamuksi hieman vajaata lämpöä shortseille, joten täytynee vetää pitkät jalkaan.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minäkin haluan olla mukana ja pidän huolen että polvet pysyvät lämpiminä. Tarkistan vielä tänään polvien kunnon sisäpyöräilyssä.

----------


## VPR

Viis kuskia lähti tuvalta, kaksi kääntyi menomatkalla omalle lenkille ja yksi väsähti paluumatkalla joten ajeltiin kp:n kanssa kahdestaan takaisin tuvalle. Alun tiuha räntäsade vaihtui ennusteen mukaiseksi auringonpaisteeksi kolmen kympin jälkeen minkä jälkeen saatiin ajella hienossa kelissä. Törmättiin Pasiinkin Evitskogintiellä, taisi harjoitella ITT:tä.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/72549086

----------


## Ari_T

> Viis kuskia lähti tuvalta, kaksi kääntyi menomatkalla omalle lenkille ja yksi väsähti paluumatkalla joten ajeltiin kp:n kanssa kahdestaan takaisin tuvalle. Alun tiuha räntäsade vaihtui ennusteen mukaiseksi auringonpaisteeksi kolmen kympin jälkeen minkä jälkeen saatiin ajella hienossa kelissä. Törmättiin Pasiinkin Evitskogintiellä, taisi harjoitella ITT:tä.



Joo, olipas melkoinen lenkki. Ei oikein kone jaksanut vääntää talven jälkeen noin pitkää matkaa, ja jouduin jättäytymään porukasta vajaa 30 km ennen kotia. Hassu fiilis sinänsä, kun syke ei tuntunut pahemmin nousevan, mutta ei silti päässyt kovempaakaan. Loppumatkan kruisailin omaa vauhtiani aurinkoisesta säästä nauttien. Viimeiset 15 km olivat tosin melkoista loskajaskassa tarpomista, kun piti vaihtaa KLV:lle.

Täytyy vain polkea lisää lenkkejä, jotta pääsee taas takaisin ajokuntoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

eka pitkä ja porukkalenkki tälle vuodelle. Ei muistanukkaan kuin makeeta se on. Sitä tunnetta, joka pitkän lenkin lopussa hiipii reisiin ei saa aikaan lyhyemmillä vaikkakin teholtaan kovemmilla lenkeilla. Ja toinen itelle uusi ja upea fiilis oli  aloittaa kausi siten, että oli heti tuttua porukkaa mukana. Muutamaa pätkää lukuunottamatta saatiin ajella asfaltilla nastat ropisten. Toi Arin putoaminen kuuluu kevääseen ja kertoo sen, että kovakuntoinekaan jäbä ei pysty ajaa yhtä-äkkiä 4 tuntia kovaa ainakaan ilman aamupalaa. Kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kilpaurheilijoilla peruskuntokausi vaihtuu pikku hiljaa kilpailuihin valmistavaksi kaudeksi joten keskiviikon PK/VK-vauhtileikittelylenkki vaihtuu loppukevääksi rauhallisemmin ajettavaksi palauttavaksi lenkiksi tiistain ja torstain tehotreenipäivien väliin.

Rasitustaso vastaa arviolta 25 km/h maantielenkkiä, eli crossilenkkinä keskinopeudeksi tulee ehkä jotain 17 km/h. Pahoille poluille ei mennä ajamaan ja kun on jo sen verran valoisaakin, niin pelkkä huomiovalokin riittää valaistusvarusteeksi.

Lenkki sopii siis hyvin myös uusille porukkalenkkeilyn harrastajille.

Urbaanin lenkkimaaston takia osallistujalukumäärä on rajoitettu 12:een ja mukaan pääsee ilmoittautumalla fillarikalenterissa.

Huom! Vaihdoin lenkin HePo:n nimiin ja tarjosin lenkkiä myös aloittelijoille sopivaksi, joten älkääpä ihmetelkö jos paikalle saapuu uutta porukkaa, vaan olkaa valmiita opastamaan heitä esille tulevissa kysymyksissä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kilpaurheilijoilla peruskuntokausi vaihtuu pikku hiljaa kilpailuihin valmistavaksi kaudeksi joten keskiviikon PK/VK-vauhtileikittelylenkki vaihtuu loppukevääksi rauhallisemmin ajettavaksi palauttavaksi lenkiksi tiistain ja torstain tehotreenipäivien väliin.



Hyvä homma. Hiekkatielenkkihän saattaisi olla ihan piristävä kesälläkin, mutta taitaa tulla kalenteri aika täyteen…

----------


## VPR

Alkaa polut olla aika pehmeitä jo. Tarkoitetaanko tiistain ja torstain tehotreenillä Animal Spiniä tai jotain muuta yhteislenkkiä? Ensi viikolla pimeä tulee hieman seitsemän jälkeen joten on syytä pitää valoja mukana vielä pari viikkoa kesäajan alkuun saakka. http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/espoo.html

Mukana keskiviikkona.





> Hiekkatielenkkihän saattaisi olla ihan piristävä kesälläkin, mutta taitaa tulla kalenteri aika täyteen…



Keskiviikkoisin ajetaan tempoa.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> [--] Tarkoitetaanko tiistain ja torstain tehotreenillä Animal Spiniä tai jotain muuta yhteislenkkiä? [--]



Mitä kelläkin. Mulla tiistaina sulkapallo ja torstaina A-spin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kevään keskiviikkolenkkien ohessa ajattelin järjestää pientä treeniä pyöränhallintatekniikasta.
Tarkoitus olisi treenata asioita joita tarvitaan maantiepyöräilyssä.
Esimerkiksi:
-    tehokas jarrutus
-    hyppääminen
-    putkelle nouseminen ilman että kilkkaa takana peesaajaa
-    nojaaminen
-    alamäkiajo
-    vauhdikkaan kurvin ajaminen (vastaohjaus, painopiste, katse)
-    suoraan ajaminen
-    taakse katsominen
-    ajaminen loppukirissä
-    pullon ottaminen huoltajalta
-    tiukan kurvin ajaminen monta rinnan
-    eturattailta pudonneen ketjun takaisin laittaminen vauhdissa

tässä lista asioista joka nyt heti tuli ulkomuistista mieleen. Ehdotuksia muistakin asioista otan vastaan. Ensimmäisellä kerralla ajattelin ottaa mukaan tuosta listasta nuo kolme ekaa kohtaa.

Pyöräksi tekniikkatreeniin suosittelen cyclocross-pyörää tai sitten kelin mukaan vahvarenkaista maantiepyörää.

Tekniikkaosuuteen ei tarvitse osallistua jos sellaiseen ei näe tarvetta. Sen ajan voi sitten vaikka pyöriä ympyrää tai viettää evästaukoa.

Lenkille osallistujille suositellaan urheiluvakuutuksen ottamista, joka kattaa myös harjoittelussa tapahtuvat tapaturmat. Esimerkiksi SPU:n harrastajalisenssin tai kilpalisenssin mukana tarjottava vakuutus (http://www.pyoraily.fi/lisenssi/).

----------


## VPR

Tekniikkatreeni kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta ja tulee varmasti tarpeeseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## lynxlynx

> Tekniikkatreeni kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta ja tulee varmasti tarpeeseen.



Ehdottomasti, täytyy yrittää ehtiä mukaan.

----------


## TuH

Joko huomenna oli tarkoitus aloittaa nuo tekniikkatreenit? Itsekin osallistuisin mielelläni, mutta en ihan näissä keleissä olisi vielä valmis nostamaan maantiepyörääni talviteloilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Krossaril sit, jos ei löydy niin kipin kapin kaupoille.  :Leveä hymy:  Mulla meni eilen takarenkaasta nastat sisäpuolelta läpi niin pitänee heittää Racing Ralph ja ajaa ylämäet penkistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuH

> Krossaril sit, jos ei löydy niin kipin kapin kaupoille.



Älä, älä edes ehdottele tuommoisia!

nimim. Vuoden sisällä kolme uutta runkoa/fillaria  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Jos saapuu lähtöpaikalle riitävän ajoissa, niin sitähän ehtii käydä vieressä olevasta liikkeestä poimimassa vaikka tuollaisen krossarin lenkille:

http://www.sellonpyora.fi/tuote/25

----------


## kp63

Tän hetken ennuste lupaa lauantaiksi 0-keliä ja puolipilvistä. Rohkenisko laittaa hybridiin kesätassut ja ajaa esim tommonen tylsähkö asfalttilenkki. Ajo nimenomaan teitäpitkin tappajasepeliä vältellen. Löytyykö kiinnostusta sää varauksella ? 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään kiinnostaisi mutta jäänee väliin kun en ole saanut lamppua korvattua.

...

Mitäs tuolla kp:n reitillä on mittaa, joku vähän yli 100? Millaisella aikatavoitteella? Nastat taidan kuitenkin vielä jättää krossariin.

----------


## VPR

111,5 km näyttäis olevan jos noita mittoja uskoo. Keskari jäänee välille 23 - 26 km/h tässä vaiheessa kautta. Tänä viikonloppuna on muuta menoa mutta ensi viikolla vois koittaa kahta lenkkiä jos jalat jaksaa.

Sain uudet nastarenkaat maahantuojalta päivän toimitusajalla joten saankin ne vielä pariksi viikoksi alle. Pitänee ajaa pienen lenkin kautta Alberganesplanadille jotta saa renkaille tarpeeksi sisäänajoa.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tän hetken ennuste lupaa lauantaiksi 0-keliä ja puolipilvistä. Rohkenisko laittaa hybridiin kesätassut ja ajaa esim tommonen tylsähkö asfalttilenkki. Ajo nimenomaan teitäpitkin tappajasepeliä vältellen. Löytyykö kiinnostusta sää varauksella ? 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11



Mulla on la bookattu - su olisi käynyt. Jos kiinnostaa lähteä sunnuntaina(kin) ajelemaan jotain sopivan mittaista reittiä semirauhalliseen tahtiin, olen mukana (säävarauksella). Renkaita en taida vielä vaihtaa, kun noi KLV:t ovat melko karseassa kunnossa.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina ajetaan ainakin Ikealta vähän pidempää: http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/775/2011-3-20

----------


## VPR

Neljän kuskin voimin ajeltiin ja harjoteltiin jarruttamista, hyppäämistä ja putkelle nousua. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/73366167

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Mulla on la bookattu - su olisi käynyt. Jos kiinnostaa lähteä sunnuntaina(kin) ajelemaan jotain sopivan mittaista reittiä semirauhalliseen tahtiin, olen mukana (säävarauksella). Renkaita en taida vielä vaihtaa, kun noi KLV:t ovat melko karseassa kunnossa.



Kokeile ihmeessä Ikean lenkkiä. Jos et halua polkea 5h voit kääntyä aikaisemmin. Useimmiten osa porukasta ajaa n 3h . Pasin vetämä lenkki on monipuolinen PK-lenkki.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kokeile ihmeessä Ikean lenkkiä. Jos et halua polkea 5h voit kääntyä aikaisemmin. Useimmiten osa porukasta ajaa n 3h . Pasin vetämä lenkki on monipuolinen PK-lenkki.



Ikea on minulle liian pitkällä kun ei viitsi autolla fillaroimaan (ellei reittisuunnitelma tuo lähemmäs HKIä jonain tiettynä aikana) mutta jos saan huomenna krossarin ajokuntoon, voisin lähteä lauantaina…

----------


## rhubarb

> Kokeile ihmeessä Ikean lenkkiä. Jos et halua polkea 5h voit kääntyä aikaisemmin. Useimmiten osa porukasta ajaa n 3h . Pasin vetämä lenkki on monipuolinen PK-lenkki.



Ikea on minulle liian pitkällä kun ei viitsi autolla fillaroimaan (ellei reittisuunnitelma tuo lähemmäs HKIä jonain tiettynä aikana) mutta jos saan huomenna krossarin ajokuntoon, voisin lähteä lauantaina (tai sunnuntaina)…

----------


## kp63

> Tän hetken ennuste lupaa lauantaiksi 0-keliä ja puolipilvistä. Rohkenisko laittaa hybridiin kesätassut ja ajaa esim tommonen tylsähkö asfalttilenkki. Ajo nimenomaan teitäpitkin tappajasepeliä vältellen. Löytyykö kiinnostusta sää varauksella ? 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11



Ennuste on sellainen, että ellei muutosta taphdu, omalta osaltani Tupalenkki vaihtuu hiihtolenkiksi. Jos su sää olis parempi, niin  pääsis Pasin lenkille.

----------


## equilibrium

rhubarb: Nyt ei siirtymät kohta vie enää niin pitkään, Vanha Turuntie on hiljainen paikka ajaa sunnuntaisin. Jos haluat joskus Ikealle ja siirtymälle ajoseuraa niin laittele viestiä. Olen joskus myös hypännyt Huopalahden asemalta junaan, ja autoilukin on tuttua, mutta ei sitä näillä keleillä enää viitsi.

----------


## ElluT

> Ennuste on sellainen, että ellei muutosta taphdu, omalta osaltani Tupalenkki vaihtuu hiihtolenkiksi. Jos su sää olis parempi, niin  pääsis Pasin lenkille.



No höh. Mä olisin lähtenyt lauantaina ajamaan ainakin jonkun matkaa seurassa, kun pitää ajella joka tapauksessa muutamia tunteja. Tuuhan KP sunnuntaina mukaan, eikös olis jo aika aloittaa kesää varten  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

> No höh. Mä olisin lähtenyt lauantaina ajamaan ainakin jonkun matkaa seurassa, kun pitää ajella joka tapauksessa muutamia tunteja. Tuuhan KP sunnuntaina mukaan, eikös olis jo aika aloittaa kesää varten



No nyt sääennuste onkin taas toinen. Eli jos saan seuraa niin vois lähtee tuvalta jo klo 10 (koska nyt luvannu lunta la iltapäivällä) ja ajettaisi tommonen vajaa ysikymppinen. esim toi lenkki. Jos sää taas muuttuu niin lopetan ulkoilmaurheilun ja otan kunnon kännit. Ilmotelkaa jos innostusta löytyy.  Ite ajan hybridillä, jossa nastat. 


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.090723&z=14

----------


## VPR

Mitähän sä katot, ainakin Ilmatieteen laitos ja norjalaiset lupaavat lunta koko päiväksi.

Pääsisköhän ens viikolla jo maantielle. Kelit lupailevat lämmintä viikolle ja vois kattoo jos esim tiistaina pääsis jonnekin mis ois kuiva tie niin vois vähän tykitellä.

----------


## kp63

Forecaa, en tiedä kattooko ne kortilla vai miten?. Täytynee ratkaista aamulla, la olis vaan tällä kertaa sopinu mulle paremmiin. Ilmotelkaa, jos joku muukin vielä haaveilee la-lenkistä?

----------


## ElluT

> Forecaa, en tiedä kattooko ne kortilla vai miten?. Täytynee ratkaista aamulla, la olis vaan tällä kertaa sopinu mulle paremmiin. Ilmotelkaa, jos joku muukin vielä haaveilee la-lenkistä?



Mä haaveilin vielä tunti sitten, mutta nyt näyttää jo Forecakin lunta koko lauantaiksi... Katellaan vielä aamulla, miten käy. 
Sunnuntaina sen sijaan vaikuttais näillä näkymin olevan jo poutaa, yes!

----------


## kp63

Omalta osaltani fillarointi siirty huomiseen Pasin lenkkiin, tänään hiihtämään.

----------


## Polla

Olisko Jarilla mahdollisuutta pitää esim. huhtikuussa jonain iltana parin tunnin tekniikka ilta missä harjoiteltaisiin noita juttuja lenkkeilyn sijaan? Tämä siis tämmöinen kaino pyyntö  :Hymy:  

Mahtavaa että tämmöistä jaksaa joku järjestellä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olisko Jarilla mahdollisuutta pitää esim. huhtikuussa jonain iltana parin tunnin tekniikka ilta missä harjoiteltaisiin noita juttuja lenkkeilyn sijaan? Tämä siis tämmöinen kaino pyyntö  
> 
> Mahtavaa että tämmöistä jaksaa joku järjestellä



Kyllä se varmaan onnistuu. Vois pitää sitten kun maantiepyöräkelit on kunnolla alkaneet. Ja sitten voisin järkätä vaikka yhden hölmöilyharjoittelun maastopyörillä tai crossareilla pehmellä nurmikolla (takarenkaaseen ajon harjoittelua ym.)

----------


## Polla

> Kyllä se varmaan onnistuu. Vois pitää sitten kun maantiepyöräkelit on kunnolla alkaneet. Ja sitten voisin järkätä vaikka yhden hölmöilyharjoittelun maastopyörillä tai crossareilla pehmellä nurmikolla (takarenkaaseen ajon harjoittelua ym.)



Kuulostaa todella loistavalta, isoa peukkua täältä!

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Ja sitten voisin järkätä vaikka yhden hölmöilyharjoittelun maastopyörillä tai crossareilla pehmellä nurmikolla (takarenkaaseen ajon harjoittelua ym.)



Tovin verran voi kyllä joutua odottelemaan, ennen kuin mitään nurmikenttiä alkaa näkymään tuolta lumen alta.

Mistäs kaikkialta muuten löytyy pyöräilyyn sopivia nurmikenttiä? Tapiolassahan on aika komea Silkkiniityn kenttä, mutta siitä ovat tainneet valkoposkihanhet tehdä aika hasardin paikan.

Talin golfkenttä ei myöskään taida olla kovin suositeltava pyöräilyyn - tosin tuli kerran sinnekin vahingossa ajettua, kun tuolla päin on aika heikkoa opastekylttien suhteen.

----------


## Polla

Ainiin, ja crossareilla voisi tota bunnyhoppia opetella, itse kovasti haluaisin sen hallita täydellisesti  :Hymy:  Ja Risto, onhan nyt Espoossa jossain isohko puisto? Kyllä ne lumet kohta katoaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Leppävaaran länsireunalta löytyy ainakin Leppävaaran liikuntapuisto, jossa on komeita nurmikenttiä - mutta ne on kai varattu lähinnä pallon potkimista varten.

----------


## VPR

Voi olla et ainakaan keväällä eivät kauheesti tykkää jos nurmikolla ajetaan nappulakumeilla ruohopaakut lentäen.

----------


## rhubarb

Miten olisi Bodomin golfkenttä?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Otetaanpa jo heti alussa tuo tärkeä aihe keskiviikon lenkin tekniikkaharjoitteluun: 
  - vauhdikkaan kurvin ajaminen (vastaohjaus, painopiste, katse)

  Ja sen lisäksi kertausta viime viikolta:
  - tehokas jarrutus
  - hyppääminen
  - putkelle nouseminen ilman että kilkkaa takana peesaajaa

  Tekniikkaharjoittelu hieman kärsii vielä siitä että nastarenkailla joutuu vielä ajamaan, mutta treenaillaan lisää sitten kun kelit kesäistyvät.

----------


## kp63

Mikään ei ole niin tärkeää kuin pyöräily ja F1. IKEA:n lenkki lähtee liian aikaisin, joten aattelin ajella säävarauksella tommosen Rajamäki-lenkin toivottavasti paljaita asfalttiteitä. Jos joku haluaa mukaan niin ilmoittelkaa, niin voin esim koukata Tuvan kautta jne. Aattelni startata kisojen jälkeen sanotaan 11.30-12.30 miten sovitaan. Olen loppuviikon työmatkalla, pystyn seuraa Foorumia. Kalustona TT-hybridi nastoilla.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.362892&z=12

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Räntäsadetta olisi illaksi ennustettu. Saattaapi olla että keskiviikkolenkille ei riitä tässä kelissä osallistujia. Tulen kyllä vetämään lenkin jos kalenteriin ilmoittautuu vähintään se kaksi osallistujaa.

----------


## VPR

Norjalaisten mielestä sade tulisi vasta kotimatkalla.  :Leveä hymy:  Mukana ollaan.

_/edit:_ Testbedissä näkyy jo saderintama ja ennustetta on aikaistettu, jätän lenkin väliin.

----------


## apuajaja

> Mikään ei ole niin tärkeää kuin pyöräily ja F1. IKEA:n lenkki lähtee liian aikaisin, joten aattelin ajella säävarauksella tommosen Rajamäki-lenkin toivottavasti paljaita asfalttiteitä. Jos joku haluaa mukaan niin ilmoittelkaa, niin voin esim koukata Tuvan kautta jne. Aattelni startata kisojen jälkeen sanotaan 11.30-12.30 miten sovitaan. Olen loppuviikon työmatkalla, pystyn seuraa Foorumia. Kalustona TT-hybridi nastoilla.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.362892&z=12



Formulat ei enää nappaa kun Espoon oma poika ei ole enää mukana, mutta lenkkispeksauksen reitti, aikataulu ja kalusto sopii mun tarpeisiin. Jos ei muita ilmaannu niin voisin lähteä ajelemaan Kalajärven suuntaan sanotaan vaikka tavoitteeksi 11.30 siellä? Lähtö tuvalta luonnollisesti ok jos muitakin tulossa mukaan.

Edit: Kalustona cyclocross 35 mm nastarenkaalla

----------


## kp63

> Formulat ei enää nappaa kun Espoon oma poika ei ole enää mukana, mutta lenkkispeksauksen reitti, aikataulu ja kalusto sopii mun tarpeisiin. Jos ei muita ilmaannu niin voisin lähteä ajelemaan Kalajärven suuntaan sanotaan vaikka tavoitteeksi 11.30 siellä? Lähtö tuvalta luonnollisesti ok jos muitakin tulossa mukaan.
> 
> Edit: Kalustona cyclocross 35 mm nastarenkaalla



Joo ihan ok. Jos ei muita tuu, niin voidaan kiertää vastapäivään, niin voit jatkaa sitten suoraan Kehä 3:lta lepuskiin.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin sitten kahdestaan piirretty lenkki 4.5 tuntiin, josta melko tovi meni kovassa sivu-tai vastatuulessa. Muutamaa pikkupätkää (n 1km) lukuunottamatta ois voinu ajaa jo maantiefillarilla. Ideoitiin samalla ens viikonlopulle tuplalenkki. La lyhyempi ja vauhdikkaampi esim 2.5...3h, johon jotain tehojuttuja mukaan ja sitten su esim 4..4.5h rauhallisempana. Katellaan...

----------


## VPR

> Otetaanpa jo heti alussa tuo tärkeä aihe keskiviikon lenkin tekniikkaharjoitteluun: 
>   - vauhdikkaan kurvin ajaminen (vastaohjaus, painopiste, katse)
> 
>   Ja sen lisäksi kertausta viime viikolta:
>   - tehokas jarrutus
>   - hyppääminen
>   - putkelle nouseminen ilman että kilkkaa takana peesaajaa
> 
>   Tekniikkaharjoittelu hieman kärsii vielä siitä että nastarenkailla joutuu vielä ajamaan, mutta treenaillaan lisää sitten kun kelit kesäistyvät.



Tällä viikolla uus yritys? Valoisa aikakin lisääntyy, nyt pääsee melkein kotiovelle ilman valoja.

Ens viikonloppuna taitaa olla duunia lauantaina mut sunnuntaina vois kaivella kervelon Ikealle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tällä viikolla uus yritys? Valoisa aikakin lisääntyy, nyt pääsee melkein kotiovelle ilman valoja.
> 
> Ens viikonloppuna taitaa olla duunia lauantaina mut sunnuntaina vois kaivella kervelon Ikealle.



Palasin just Zürichistä. Ei kovin houkuttavalta näytä nyt Helsingin sää. Mutta jospa pakkanen hieman kuivaisi teitä huomiseksi.

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää aurinkoiselta ja ennusteiden mukaan säilyy sellaisena, mukana jos vain saadaan porukka kasaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> rhubarb: Nyt ei siirtymät kohta vie enää niin pitkään, Vanha Turuntie on hiljainen paikka ajaa sunnuntaisin. Jos haluat joskus Ikealle ja siirtymälle ajoseuraa niin laittele viestiä. Olen joskus myös hypännyt Huopalahden asemalta junaan, ja autoilukin on tuttua, mutta ei sitä näillä keleillä enää viitsi.



Kiitos tarjouksesta! Huomasin tuossa häpeäkseni karttaa katsellessa että eihän se Lommila ole kuin muutaman minuutin Tupaa pidemmällä (vaikkeivät ne Turuntien mäet ihan parasta siirtymämaastoa olekaan). Olen ilmeisesti joskus joatain kiertoreittiä mennyt ja kuvitellut etäisyyden paljon suuremmaksi.

Jos satulalaukku ja -tarvikkeet ehtivät saapua vielä tällä viikolla, koetan ehtiä joko la tai su sinne Espooseen päin.

----------


## VPR

Kolme kuskia treenaili vauhdikkaan kurvin ajamista ja jarruttelua neljästä kympistä. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/76204323

Vapaaratas sano itsensä irti, pitänee viedä se jonnekin pajalle nysvättäväksi. Piti soittaa kyyti kun ei ottanut enää millään kiinni vaan oli sama pyörittikö eteen- vai taaksepäin.

----------


## kp63

tere taas
aateltiin apuajajan kanssa tehdä tuplakierros seuraavasti: 


1. Launtaina tuvalta reipas teholenksu. Ajellaan 3x40-50min vk vetoa, siten että keskisyke nousisi joka vedolla jonkinverran ja siten, että ekassa noin 5min välein 15s kiri täystehoilla, toinen veto vakiovaihteella (kadenssi 50-150) ja kolmas tavallisesti. Koska luvannu pe vähän lunta, niin ajettas varmuudeksi talvipyörillä ja nastoilla ja heittona kokonaisajoaika noin 2.5h. Lähtöaika tarkentuu perjantaina.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.362892&z=12


2. Sunnuntaina perinteinen 4h PK-lenkki tuvalta maantiepyörällä ja kaffitauolla Virkkalassa. Lähtöaika sään mukaan ja lyödään lukkoon lauantaina.Vauhti noin 30km/h.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,46.450195&z=5

Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostaa + ehdotuksia lähtöajaksi.

----------


## apuajaja

Pyritäänkö ottamaan perinteinen klo 10.00 Tupalähtö kumpanakin päivänä?

----------


## kp63

ihan hyvä ja perinteikäs aika ja pidetään niistä kiinni, mutta jos esim 9-10.30 sataa, niin sit varmaan säädetään vähän

----------


## apuajaja

Säädetään sään mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tehotreeni kiinnostaa. Vähän vaan hirvittää nuo pakkaskelit vielä. Hirveää tuulta ei sentään ole luvassa. Saapas nähdä lähdenkö kaahaamaan vielä lumipolkuja vai joko sitä lähtisi maantietä kiertämään tehotreenin muodossa. 

Sunnuntaina joka tapauksessa Focus Ladies -lenkille ajamaan todennäköisesti vähän rauhallisempaa PK:ta kuin mitä kp suunnittelee.

----------


## VPR

20 km/h -> 30 km/h ei välttämättä ainakaan mulla pysy PK-alueella, mieluummin vähän rauhallisemmin ja pidempään tässä vaiheessa kautta. Opetellaan vielä ajamaan maantiepyörällä talven jäljiltä.

----------


## kp63

> 20 km/h -> 30 km/h ei välttämättä ainakaan mulla pysy PK-alueella, mieluummin vähän rauhallisemmin ja pidempään tässä vaiheessa kautta. Opetellaan vielä ajamaan maantiepyörällä talven jäljiltä.



20 hybridi,nastat ja lumi = 30 maantiep ja asfaltti aika lähellä. PK lenkillä varmaan jokainen tarkoittaa vähän eri asioita. Mulle se on aerobisen kynnyksen ja VK välinen sykealue, ei mielellään ollenkaan alle, mutta satunnaisesti voi mennä ylikin. 

Voihan se keskari su ollakin jotain 26...34 välillä, se on sivuseikka, mutta lenkki on teholtaan kuitenkin sellainen,  että vaatii kilometrejä alle. Pekan termein tavoitteellisille kuntoilijoille

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään mukaan kp:n teholenksulle. Ja nastarenkailla kuten speksi kuuluu. Koskaan en kyllä ole vetänyt lenkillä noin pitkiä VK-vetoja, joten saa nähdä miten käy.





> [--]PK lenkillä varmaan jokainen tarkoittaa vähän eri asioita. Mulle se on aerobisen kynnyksen ja VK välinen sykealue, ei mielellään ollenkaan alle, mutta satunnaisesti voi mennä ylikin. 
> [--]



Vai on kp löytänyt PK-lenkin sykealueen aerobisen kynnyksen ja VK-alueen välistä! Mulla sellaista sykealuetta ei olekaan, vaan joudun ajamaan PK-lenkit aerobisen kynnyksen alapuolella. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## apuajaja

Päädyimme KPn kanssa aamun viestittelyssä myös nastarenkaisiin. Kolme siis ainakin paikalla. Täälläkin mietityttää noi vk-vetojen pituudet mutta katsotaan mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltin sitten kolmisin speksilenkki lähes speksin mukaan. Keskimmäinen yksivaihde veto piti lyhentää 30minuuttiin ku ei pappojen jalat toimineet kokolailla mäkisellä osuudella eli iso hatunnosto fiksikuskeille, hullun hommaa. Nastat olikin oikea valinta sillä mm Laurintie oli vielä jäinen. Oman mittauksen mukaan kokonaisajoaika 2h 36min. Ainakin itelle hyvä lenkki just oikealla rasituksella eli kiitos Harrylle ja Jarille seurasta.

Jk: sovittiin, että huominen Espoon lenkki ajetaan ekat 2h kuten Focus-lenkki. Jari kertoo tarkemmin. Espoon lenkillä ajetaan talvipyörilla, mutta kesägummein eli keskari tippuu.

----------


## apuajaja

Lenkin speksit oli itselleni oikein kohdillaan, monenlaista ärsykettä. Lisää tällaista.

----------


## timppa_234

kp:n ajatus siitä, että anarobisen kynnyksen tuntumassa on hyvä ajaa on samoilla linjoilla Carmichaelin kanssa. Toisaalta Dählie piti samanlaisia lenkkejä täysin hyödyttömiltä. Syksyllä nähdään mikä on totuus  :Hymy: 

Mutta kertokaa täällä milloin olette lähdössä huomenna ja mistä. Voisin tulla osan matkaa mukaan, työmatkahybridillä. Vuoden ekalle fillarilenkille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huominen tupalenkki yhdistyy Focus Ladies -lenkin kanssa. Joten Ikealta klo 10 lähtö.

----------


## kp63

> Tänään mukaan kp:n teholenksulle. Ja nastarenkailla kuten speksi kuuluu. Koskaan en kyllä ole vetänyt lenkillä noin pitkiä VK-vetoja, joten saa nähdä miten käy.
> 
> 
> 
> Vai on kp löytänyt PK-lenkin sykealueen aerobisen kynnyksen ja VK-alueen välistä! Mulla sellaista sykealuetta ei olekaan, vaan joudun ajamaan PK-lenkit aerobisen kynnyksen alapuolella.



Joo näinhän se on, multa puuttu 10 lyöntiä tai oli 10 liikaa. eli pointti oikeasti oli se (Mero etc), ettei PK kannata suhaa liian pienillä sykkeillä ja alaraja ko teoksen mukaan olisi aerokynnys - 10 ja aerokynnys maxsyke-40..50. Haastena pitkät kestävyyslajit-teos arpoo aerokynnyksen 20 pykälää alle anakynnyksen.  Joe Friel antaa endurance alueeksi 82-88% anaerobisesta.

esim: Jos mulla olisi anakynnys 159, niin suomalaisittain PK-alue olisi siis 129-139 ja jenkkiläisittäin 130-140 eli aika yksimielinen lopputulos.

Tosin eilen olis ollut käyttöä ylimääräisille sykkeille. Kiitos tarkkaavaisuudesta, hyvä ettei harhaopit leviä. menikös nyt oikein?

----------


## rhubarb

Sitten pitäisi enää tietää mikä se anaerobinen kynnys on…

Vaikka nopeudet sinänsä ovat merkityksettömiä, on niillä kuitenkin helpointa kommunikoida lenkin rasitustasoa niin että jokainen voi itse ekstrapoloida oman rasituksensa. Ei tule niitä “toisen PK on mun VK”-tilanteita.

Keliolosuhteet ja tuuli toki vaikuttavat vauhtiin mutta vauhdin standardiyksikkönä voidaan käyttää tavanomaisen km/h sijaan km/(plt)h (Poutaista, Lämmintä ja Tyyntä) josta johdetun rasitustason juontaja eikun vetäjä sitten moduloi PLT-tripletin varianssilla, vähentäen tai lisäten reaalinopeutta.

----------


## Teppo

Sattuipa mukava kimppalenkkisää täksi päiväksi.  :Sarkastinen:  Oli tarkoitus tulla mukaan porukkaan, mutta onneksi minimoin kärsimyksen ajamalla oman lenkin. Uitetun olon sai kehitettyä kolmessakin tunnissa, ei siinä mitään.  Toivottavasti ensi sunnuntaina on kuivemmat kelit.

----------


## mantis

Mullon vasta siirroskausi hiihdosta fillarointiin menossa niin ei viitti tulla noille porukkalenkeille vielä. Pitää varmaan kehitellä jotain järkevämpiä porukkalenkkejä kun noi talvipolkijoiden lenkkispeksit on aika älyttömiä tällee alkukaudesta.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mäkin kävin tänään korkkaamassa maantiekauden cc:llä. Ei menny ihan niinku strömsössä  :Irvistys:   Windstopper succikset ei ollu riittävästi, niinpä polvien sekä reisien jäädyttyä piti kääntyä takaisin puolen tunnin jälkeen. Näpitkin jääty. Olis ollu ihan selvästi vielä talvikamojen paikka. Kaiken muun hyvän lisäksi mulle tuli ketjuun jäykkä liitos kesken lenkin (en kyllä tajuu miten) ja ketju alko pomppimaan mahdottomasti. Ketjun katkasija mulla on mallia kiristävä joten sen liitoksen löystäminen ei onnistunutkaan suoraviivaisesti. Ei mun pitäny avautua, mutta näin tässä vain kävi. Että tämmöisiä kevät kokemuksia, no ehkä se aurinko paistaa ens viikonloppuna  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Espoon lenkki ajeltiin Lohja Virkkalan väliä lukuunottamatta speksin mukaan. Hapekas ja raikas sää. Tarkemmat raportit ja pohdinnat tullee Focus-raportissa, ne tosin ajo vähän lyhyemmän reitin, kun me lähettiin virallisesti tuvalta ja ne Ikealta.

----------


## abruzziamo

Joo-o, täälläkin vasta heräillään talviunilta. Saa nähdä kui sitä pysyy näiden talvihirmujen kyydissä kun nyt jo alotellaan elokuun vauhdeilla =)
Paranis ny noi kelit ensin, että ees pääsis tuvalle maantiepyörällä, taluttamatta.
Sunnuntaitupa kuulostaa kuitenkin hyvältä, hieno kehitys.

----------


## juhone

Kävin itsenäisesti liottamassa itseäni lenkillä, mutta huonosta säästä huolimatta oli yllättävän hauskaa. Mukavaa oli myös vanhojen tuttujen näkeminen. Ikean kohdalla taisi Tupa- ja Ladies ryhmät kurvata liikkeelle ja KP:hän se siellä kärjen tuntumassa taisikin vilkutella takaisin. Myöhemmin vastaan tuli myös Pirtti komialla pyörällä.

Vähän leikkauksesta toipuvaa nuo lenkkispeksit vielä kammottavat, mutta eiköhän sitä kohtapuoliin voisi iskeytyä mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

Kuvista päätellen osa on ollut tänään Espoon suunnalla liikkellä jo maantiepyörillä...

Pystyikö "siirtymillä" ajamaan vai tuliko porukka lähtöpaikalla autoilla? Ainakin Olari - Suomenoja -Ikea väli tuntuu olevan vielä tehokkaasti hiekotettu. Ellei sitten aja autotiellä...
Jokatapauksessa pitää tulla mukaan varmaan jo ensi sunnuntaina!

----------


## kp63

> Vähän leikkauksesta toipuvaa nuo lenkkispeksit vielä kammottavat, mutta eiköhän sitä kohtapuoliin voisi iskeytyä mukaan.



Joo nähtiin ja 17.4 on toivottavasti Espoon su-lenkkien aloitus, sinne viimeistään, siellä pitäs olla toipilaallekin sopiva gruppa-pippa.

JaakkoRa:lle: Pääosa tuli ajoteitä, joku autolla. Ite olin vielä hybridillä, osa oli maastopyörällä, osa cyclolla eli aika kirjava joukko, joka tosin muuttui aika yhtenäisen kuraiseksi.

----------


## VPR

Juu ajoradalla oli hyvä ajaa. Ainoat ilkeät autoilijat olivat kaksi Maksjoentiellä peräkkäin ajaneet joista toinen körötteli hiiiitaaasti ohi ja näytti keskisormea ja toinen tööttäsi ja kaahasi kauheata vauhtia ohi.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Ajotiellä on varmaan pakko tosiaan siirtymät ajaa seuraavat pari viikkoa - ainakin jos on liikkeellä maantiepyörällä. Toisaalta sunnuntaisin ei muutenkaan hirveästi muuta liikennettä ole.

----------


## timppa_234

> Ainakin Olari - Suomenoja -Ikea väli tuntuu olevan vielä tehokkaasti hiekotettu.



Kyllä, kvl:llä oli muutama tonni hiekkaa, vähän loskaa, jonkun verran jäätä ja jään päällä paikoin puoli metriä vettä. Sellainen hydrokopteri olisi toiminut paljon paremmin kuin sileärenkainen fillari. Mutta se on kevättä.

Mietin, että löytyisikö ensi sunnuntaiksi vähän hidasvauhtisempi ryhmä meille just pyöräkautensa aloittaneille? Mitään vetäjää ei tarttis, vuorovedolla tai jotain.

----------


## kp63

[ 
_Mietin, että löytyisikö ensi sunnuntaiksi vähän hidasvauhtisempi ryhmä meille just pyöräkautensa aloittaneille? Mitään vetäjää ei tarttis, vuorovedolla tai jotain.[/QUOTE]_

Teitä on siinä jo 3, jotka pohtii lenkittelyä ilman talvikahjoja. Ei muuta kuin otatte ennakon Espoon su lenkeille ja aloitatte jo 10.4 tai la 9.4. Kehittäkää joku lyhyt lenkki tai ottakaa toi "valmislenkki", jota olin aatellut 17.4 avaukseksi lähinnä sen takia, että siitä on kaikilla lyhyt matka takas tuvalle, jos loppuu veto kesken. Juhone ja timppa ainakin tuntee kaikki noi tiet entuudestaan 2010 ti-to lenkeiltä. 

Tommin kanssa jo su soviittiin, että la 9.4 pyritään ajamaan sitten vähän pitempi ja vauhdikkaampi perinteinen TUPA-lenkki 120-140km.

Säätiedotuskin lupaa Jukallekin sopivaa kevätsäätä.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...&start=33&z=11

----------


## mantis

Otetaanpa sitten ennakko. Jos keli on vähänkään sopiva niin voisi ajella tuollaisen 100km lenkin noin 25km/h vauhdeilla La 9.4. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10 ja tauko Pikkalassa. Reitti on tuttu varmaan ainakin juhonelle. Ja sepelistä johtuen itse lähden ainakin cyclolla ja rullaavilla krossikumeilla liikenteeseen.

Reitti:
http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF8...,0.604248&z=11

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen tekniikkatreenin aiheina olisi:
- nojaaminen
- suoraan ajaminen
- taakse katsominen

Nojaamisen harjoittelu tarkoittaa siis sitä että tasapaino säilyy jos kisatilanteessa tulee ahdasta ja rinnakkain ajavien hartiat koskettavat toisiaan (kisoissa ei tarkoituksella koskaan nojata, mutta joskus sellaistakin sattuu).

Suoraan ajamisesta tarvitaan erityisesti aika-ajossa, jotten pyörän mutkittelun takia matkaa tule metrikaupalla ylimääräistä.

Taakse katsomisen harjoittelussa harjoitellaan ajolinjan säilyttämistä taakse katsottaessa (normaalisti kisoissa taakse ei saisi katsella, koska ajolinja on vaikea säilyttää, eikä muutenkaan).

Lisäys: Kesärenkaat alle. Yritetään välttää hiekoistussepeliä.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä mantis, siit se lähtee. Tossa ehdotus pitemmäksi 131km ja vähän vauhdikkaammaksi (ehkä 28-32 km/h) kevät lenkiksi, jos noi sää ennusteet ei oleellisesti muutu. Ajo vastapäivään ja kaffet ja turinat Hyvinkäällä TB tai ABC.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...2c7de0a01&z=10

----------


## VPR

Mulla jää tekniikkakeskiviikko väliin tällä kerralla. Toivottavasti ei kostaudu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Espoon sunnuntai (lauantai) lenkkien alkuun muutamia ajatuksia.

Lenkkejä ei kukaan virallisesti järjestä vaan se on vain foorumi, jossa sovitaan kimppalenkeistä. Koollekutsujalla (vetäjä) ei siis ole sen suurempaa vastuuta kuin muillakaan osallistujilla. Kaikilla osallistujilla on vastuu itsestään, lenkkikavereistaan ja koko lenkin onnistumisesta.

Viikonlopun pitkä lenkki ei ole kilpailu tai voimain näytös/koitos vaan yhteislenkki. Tavoitteena on lähteä ja saapua perille yhdessä hyväntuulisena ja hyvävoimaisena, mutta sopivasti uupuneena. Kun sinusta alkaa tuntua siltä, että vauhtia voisi olla enemmänkin, toteuta se vasta seuraavalla kerralla vaihtamalla ryhmää tai perusta uusi ja nopeampi ryhmä. Samoin liity uuteen nopeusryhmään vasta sitten, kun olet varma kunnostasi. Lähtökohtaisesti siis ketään ei jätetä, mutta on kohteliasta jättäytyä, jos päivän kunto on haitaksi muulle ryhmälle. 

Vetäjän ei tarvitse olla kartturi ja hän saa päättää ajaako koko ajan keulilla tai ei ollenkaan. Vaikka vetäjällä ei ole velvoitteita, tulisi hänen parhaansa mukaan vaikuttaa koko ryhmän turvallisuuteen ja edesauttaa kaikille mukavan lenkin syntymiseen. Vetäjä voi ja saa toimia kuten laivan kapteeni ja olla aktiivinen taukojen pituuden, teknisiä ongelmien, muodostelman (koko, 1jono, parijono jne) ajonopeuden, kurin ja monen muun asian suhteen. Joukon perässä ajaen kykenee havainnoimaan enemmän kuin keulilla. 

Jokaisen osallistujan velvoite on huolehtia ryhmän turvallisuudesta ja toisista siten kuin haluaa itsestään huolehdittavan. Osallistujan on kunnioitettava vetäjän päätöksiä ja noudatettava niitä. Osallistujan (kunto. juomat, hiilarit jne) pyörineen (huollettu, varaosat jne) on oltava riittävässä kunnossa verrattuna lenkin pituuteen ja kaavailtuun nopeuteen.

Teknisten ongelmien osalta perussääntönä on se että normaalit rengasrikot jne korjataan eikä ongelman kohdannutta jätetä, vaan tarjotaan tarvittava apu. Muu ryhmä voi joko taukoilla tai ajella edestakaisin sopivan ajan. Viimekädessä vetäjällä on niin halutessaan (ei siis velvoitetta edelleenkään) oikeus tehdä lopullinen päätös. 

Isoja ryhmiä on syytä jakaa kahtia tai useampaankin jos tarvetta. Muistaakseni Hepon spekulaatioissa sovittiin, että pyritään pitämään ryhmän koko max 12-16, jonka jälkeen muodostetaan kaksi ryhmää jne, jotka ajavat sen verran etäällä toisistaan, että autoilla on ohitus mahdollisuus. Tässäkin vetäjällä on oikeus sanoa painava sana.

Kun porukkaa on paljon, on viisasta soittaa suunniteltuun taukopaikkaan ja varmistaa tarjoilun riittävyys. Kahvit, munkit, sokerilimpat yms kuuluvat perinteeseen. 

Sunnuntailenkit aloitetaan toivottavasti 17.4 kahdella nopeusryhmällä. Sivistynyt arvaus on, että hitaampi ajanee 26-29 ja nopeampi 28-31 vauhtia. Kunhan kevät etenee ja nähdään kuinka paljon porukkaa ja vetäjiä löytyy, niin mikään ei estä meitä perustamasta uusia nopeusryhmiä esim 23-26 ja/tai 31-35. Kaikki on meistä itsestä kiinni. Kun liikkeelle lähtee useampi nopeusryhmä, on tavoitteena saapua taukopaikalle noin samaan aikaan, joten ryhmien on viisasta vaihtaa muutama puhelinnumero keskenään mahdollisten poikkeuksien varalta. 

Hepon tiedotteessa tulee lisää etikettisääntöjä. Paljon tuli sanottua ja paljon jäi varmaan sanomatta. Ollaan aktiivisia, kohteliaita ja tehdään yhdessä mukava ja turvallinen lenkkivuosi 2011.

----------


## pirtti

Koitan tulla lauantain 25 lenkille mukaan. 

Kalustosta löytyy vain keliin ja teiden kuntoon epäsopivia, joista valitsen varmaan 29" maasturin kapeilla cx tassuilla (onkos se sitten oikeistaan 28"  :Hymy: ), eikö tuollakin sitä 25kmh aja. 

Mantiksen reittiehdotus ok. Juho, Timppa ja muutkin, joille nuo KPn vauhdit ei vielä maistu vaan rohkeasti mukaan.

----------


## tipsu

> Otetaanpa sitten ennakko. Jos keli on vähänkään sopiva niin voisi ajella tuollaisen 100km lenkin noin 25km/h vauhdeilla La 9.4. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10 ja tauko Pikkalassa. Reitti on tuttu varmaan ainakin juhonelle. Ja sepelistä johtuen itse lähden ainakin cyclolla ja rullaavilla krossikumeilla liikenteeseen.
> 
> Reitti:
> http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF8...,0.604248&z=11



Tämä houkuttaisi, mutten varmaan ehdi vielä lauantaina, kun eilen sattunut rengasrikko pitäisi vielä korjata sitä ennen ja on pari muutakin juttua. Mutta täytyy katsoa, saatan mahdollisesti tulla mukaan. Jos en jaksa ajaa koko matkaa, niin jättäydyn sitten pois, vauhti tuskin olisi ongelma.

Lisäys: Pääsen todennäköisesti sittenkin. Toivottavasti ei sada.

----------


## Tassu

> Ja sepelistä johtuen itse lähden ainakin cyclolla ja rullaavilla krossikumeilla liikenteeseen.



Onko mitään käsitystä kuinka paljon tuota sepeliä on ja missä?

Kiinnostaa kovasti tällainen alotus kaudelle, mutta kalusto tuottaa ongelmia. Jos lähden niin kelin tulis olla aikas hyvä ja maantiesinkulalla pitää lähteä kun se on ainoa järkevä kulkine toistaiseksi. Fiksillä en viitti noin pitkää matkaa lähteä kokeilemaan vaikka olishan sekin kokemus. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## abruzziamo

> Otetaanpa sitten ennakko. Jos keli on vähänkään sopiva niin voisi ajella tuollaisen 100km lenkin noin 25km/h vauhdeilla La 9.4. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10...



Itse en valitettavasti pääse vielä tällä viikolla mukaan, kun lauantai menee töissä ja sunnuntai on pyhitetty Paris - Roubaix:lle. Toivottavasti kuitenkin  seuraavanakin vkoloppuna löytyy vielä löysästi pedaaleja pyöritteleviä. Silloinhan taitaa jo ollakkin tuo suunniteltu kauden avaus =)

----------


## mantis

> Onko mitään käsitystä kuinka paljon tuota sepeliä on ja missä?



Eipä tuolla maantiellä sitä sepeliä pahemmin ole, mut kvllät on sitä täynnä (ainakin oli vielä eilen), joten sen puolesta paksummat renkaat on jees. Jos pääset tuvalle autoteitä pitkin niin siitä pääsee melkein koko matkan autotietä pitkin.

----------


## Tassu

Yllä olevahan kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. Jäämme odottamaan onnaako lähtö.

----------


## juhone

> Otetaanpa sitten ennakko. Jos keli on vähänkään sopiva niin voisi ajella tuollaisen 100km lenkin noin 25km/h vauhdeilla La 9.4. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10 ja tauko Pikkalassa. Reitti on tuttu varmaan ainakin juhonelle. Ja sepelistä johtuen itse lähden ainakin cyclolla ja rullaavilla krossikumeilla liikenteeseen.



Jes! Pakkohan se on mukaan lähteä, vaikka satanenkin kuulostaa aika pitkältä täysin rapautuneeseen kuuntoon nähden  :Leveä hymy: . Reitti varmaankin muistuu mieleen viimeistään paikanpäällä, mutta muidenkin kannattaa opetella reitti jos allekirjoittanut hyytyy puolimatkassa (hyvin todennäköistä  :Vink: ). Kesäkalustoa ei vielä kehtaa kaivaa esiin, joten liikkeellä ollaan hybridillä.

Itse varmaankin oikaisen kotiinpäin Porkkalantieltä Jorvaksentietä Kivenlahden suuntaan. Mutta Tuvalle menijöiden kannattanee kääntyä Porkkalantieltä vasuriin Tolsantielle ja sieltä sitten Vanhalle rantatielle, jolloin ei tarvitse ajaa ihan niin pitkää matkaa Jorvaksentien pientareella.

----------


## kp63

Mä ajoin tänään ekan kerran duunin kesäpyörällä, jossa lokarit ja 4seasoniit. Maantiet ihan ok, eli harkitkaa kuitenniin jo kesäpyörää lauantailenkille. Riippuu tietenki kesäpyörästä ja vähän siirtymistä.

----------


## VPR

Kesäpyörällä ajettu jo kaks lenkkiä, turha sitä on säästellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## timppa_234

> http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF8...,0.604248&z=11



Juuh, lähden mukaan Mantiksen lauantain lenkille. Jos tuuli on pohjoisesta kuten ennustetaan niin ajetaan myötäpäivään ja loppumatka menee kuin siivillä?

Ajokalustoksi ajattelin kesäpyörää Vittorian umpikumeilla, jos saan koottua vehkeen ajokuntoon perstaina. En ole käynyt katsomassa kvl:lien kuntoa tarkemmin mutta siirtymät ajattelin vetää varmuuden vuoksi autolla.

----------


## mantis

Luultavasti ajellaan kuitenkin vastapäivään sieltä on sitten helpompi kunkin lopussa livetä omille teilleen. Mä lupaan vetää lopussa jos tuulee paljon  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## timppa_234

> Luultavasti ajellaan kuitenkin vastapäivään sieltä on sitten helpompi kunkin lopussa livetä omille teilleen. Mä lupaan vetää lopussa jos tuulee paljon .



Siitä on aivan hirveästi iloa, jos häivyt omalle lenkille ennen vastatuuliosuutta.

----------


## mantis

> Siitä on aivan hirveästi iloa, jos häivyt omalle lenkille ennen vastatuuliosuutta.



En lähde.

----------


## ElluT

> Otetaanpa sitten ennakko. Jos keli on vähänkään sopiva niin voisi ajella tuollaisen 100km lenkin noin 25km/h vauhdeilla La 9.4. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10 ja tauko Pikkalassa. Reitti on tuttu varmaan ainakin juhonelle. Ja sepelistä johtuen itse lähden ainakin cyclolla ja rullaavilla krossikumeilla liikenteeseen.



Mukana, jos vaan flunssa hellittää lauantaiaamuun mennessä! 

Tosin pikkusen masentavaa ajella harmaassa, 15 astetta kylmemmässä kelissä kuin viimeiset pari viikkoa  :Hymy:  Katotaan uskaltaisko sitä jo kuitenkin ulkoiluttaa kesäkalustoa. 

Onhan sulla juhone mukana sitten hybridille sopivia varasisureita?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juhone

> Jos tuuli on pohjoisesta kuten ennustetaan niin ajetaan myötäpäivään ja loppumatka menee kuin siivillä?



Mutku ei kukaan osaa ajaa sitä myötäpäivään kun on aina ajettu vastapäivään.  :Leveä hymy: 

Älä Ellu vielä tuu mukaan kun mä oon niin huonossa kunnossa. Sä kuitenkin naurat kun mä hyydyn ekaan mäkeen  :Leveä hymy: . Vähän tuo Olmon ulkoiluttaminen polttelisi, joten rengasrikko meikäläisellä on takuuvarma. Noh, saanpahan taas "hyvän" syyn tippua joukosta "paikkailemaan". :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mantis

Saas nähdä vetääkö yöllä jäähän nuo tienpinnat. Veikkolaan luvattu yöksi -3C. Voi olla että aamulla on varjopaikoissa tavanomaista liukkaampaa, mutta ajellaan nuo sitten kieli keskellä suuta.

----------


## StePe

Pitäisi ennusteen mukaan lämpötilan nousta aika nopeasti aamulla, joten pahimpia varjopaikkoja lukuunottamatta jäät ennättävät sulaa.

Kp:n reittiehdostus menisi mukavasti Hyvinkäälle asti vastatuuleen ja tuohon voisi lähteä taas peesailemaan. Kahvitauon sijasta aion jälleen rangaista itseäni pidennetyllä paluulenkillä.

Onko kukaan tällä viikolla tarkistanut Kyläjoentien tilannetta (Nurmijärveltä Kijavalle). Aika usein nähin aikoihin lumien sulaessa se pikkupuro Nurmijärven puoleisessa päässä on vallannut pellot ja myös ajoradan.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Ymmärsinkö oikein. Kaksi eri ryhmää lähtee huomenna Tuvalta normiaikaan klo 10?

----------


## tipsu

> Ymmärsinkö oikein. Kaksi eri ryhmää lähtee huomenna Tuvalta normiaikaan klo 10?



Juu, näin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt. Mantiksen lyhyempi ja hitaampi ryhmä ja kp:n nopeampi ja pidemmän lenkin ajava ryhmä.

----------


## mantis

> Juu, näin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt. Mantiksen lyhyempi ja hitaampi ryhmä ja kp:n nopeampi ja pidemmän lenkin ajava ryhmä.



Tämähän se idea oli. Nyt olis sitten lenkkiä tarjolla kanssa meille, jotka ei ole koko talvea polkenut noita pitkiä lenkkejä  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## kp63

Joo, eikä tota pitempääkään oo tarkotus ajaa sen kovempaa kuin yleensä tupalenkeillä, tosin Jan valitsee kuitenkin sen missä on enemmän naisia.

----------


## pirtti

> Vähän tuo Olmon ulkoiluttaminen polttelisi, joten rengasrikko meikäläisellä on takuuvarma. Noh, saanpahan taas "hyvän" syyn tippua joukosta "paikkailemaan".



Joo, keli näyttää hyvältä. Taidan myös avata maantiepyöräkauden. Toivotaan ettei kovin jäisiä paikkoja tule vastaan...

----------


## thomas_s

Ehkä nyt olisi hyvä kerätä rohkeutta ja tulla tulla ensimmäistä kertaa mukaan Espoon porukkalenkille. Tuo 25km/h ryhmä kävisi hyvin jos vaan saan lauantain aikataulun sopivaksi. Muuten pitää lähteä vähän aikaisemmin aamulla omalle lenkille. 

Menopelinä maantiepyörä ja Schwalbe Durano S 23mm renkaat. Siirtymä Bemböleen kapeilla renkailla kyllä vähän hirvittää.

----------


## Viineri

Moi!

Taidan hypätä kp:en speksaamalle lenkille mukaan kesken kaiken, Jos menette reitin vastapäivään, olette tuolla Valkjärventien ja Lepsämäntien risteyksessä noin 11:00, ajelen
teitä siitä vastaan, joten toivottavasti noudatatte aiottua reittiä.

Mulla on takana 0km pyöräilyä marraskuun jälkeen, joten mulle sopii tämä hieman lyhyempi versio  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ari_T

> Menopelinä maantiepyörä ja Schwalbe Durano S 23mm renkaat. Siirtymä Bemböleen kapeilla renkailla kyllä vähän hirvittää.



Hmmm... ja itse pohdin, jaksanko jo vaihtaa tänään kesärenkaat alle noiden nastarenkaiden tilalle.

----------


## mantis

Mitä tossa äsken kävin polkemassa bembölen kautta niin maantierenkailla pysytään sitten kiltisti siellä ajoradalla. Paikotellen on sitä sepeliä vielä aika paljon tuolla klvllä. Jos moni tulee kapeilla nakeilla niin pyritään ajamaan ajoradalla se alkukin. Nastarenkailla en lähtis tuonne enää, turhan raskasta.

----------


## kp63

> Moi!
> 
> Taidan hypätä kp:en speksaamalle lenkille mukaan kesken kaiken, Jos menette reitin vastapäivään, olette tuolla Valkjärventien ja Lepsämäntien risteyksessä noin 11:00, ajelen
> teitä siitä vastaan, joten toivottavasti noudatatte aiottua reittiä.
> 
> Mulla on takana 0km pyöräilyä marraskuun jälkeen, joten mulle sopii tämä hieman lyhyempi versio



tervetuloa, vastapäivään tullaan kartan mukaan lahnuksen tietä Lidlille, siitä vasempaan jne kohti valkjärventietä, tosin varaudu siihen, että parhaimmillaan klo 11 voidaan olla jo hongisojantien alkupäässä

----------


## Tassu

Pakko passata mantiksen speksaama lenkki. Kurkku vähän oireilee ja henkikään ei kulje ihan normaalilla tavalla.

----------


## tipsu

Omasta vuoden ensimmäisestä porukkalenkistä tuli lopulta soololenkki. Tarkoitus oli lähteä Mantiksen lenkille, mutta jo siirtymän aikana tuntui, ettei taida reisissä tänään riittää vääntöä. :Vihainen:  Eikä riittänytkään, poljin porukkalenkkiä huikeat alle kaksi kilometriä, ja päätin kääntyä kotiin, etten olisi muiden hidasteena. Ajelinkin hetken kotiin, mutta sitten alkoi ottaa päähän, etten jaksanutkaan, ja päätin rankaista itseäni pienellä sakkolenkillä. Olisi edes jotain kunnonkohotushyötyä, ettei seuraavalla kerralla käy sama. Ajelin sitten rauhakseen välillä kovempaa ja välillä himmaillen oman 56 km:n lenkin. Valitettavasti onnistuin löytämään jonkin mäkispesiaalireitin, niin ihan kevyellä pyörittelyllä ei selvinnyt. Vasta 30 km:n jälkeen alkoi tuntua, että polkeminen sujuu. Tämmöistä se näköjään näin alkukaudesta on. Mutta jotain hyvääkin sentään: uusi satula tuli todettua sittenkin ihan hyväksi, samoin uudet pyöräilyhousut ja ajolasit.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Avasin tänään maantiekauden kaverin kanssa. Poljettiin Nupurista Solvallaan urheiluopistolle ja takaisin. Vanha Turuntie ja Solvallantie oli ainakin jo hyvässä kunnossa! Pyöräkin pysyi ton välin suht. siistinä  :Hymy: 

Sen sijaan siirtymä Olarista Nupuriin oli vielä heikommasssa kunnossa. Osa teistä oli jo putsattu - osa täynnä sepeliä. Tällä pätkällä oli myös vielä liukkaita osittain heikossa jäässä olevia lammikoita sun muuta paskaa.

Mutta maantiepyörät alle vaan  :Hymy:  Jos haluaa päästä helpoimmalla niin ajaa autolla suoraan maantieosuuden päähän, niin välttää vielä heikommassa kunnossa olevat siirtymät ja pyörän putsaukseen ei mene niin paljoa aikaa!

----------


## mantis

No niin lenkki on kierretty. Suunniteltu reitti kierrettiin muuten paitsi mentiin kylmälän kautta ja jorvaksen tieltä mentiin tolsantien kautta. Mittariin kerty 118km 26.0km/h keskarilla, joten kohtuullisen hyvin pysyttiin spekseissä.

Tuvalta lähti 13 polkijaa nauttimaan aurinkoisesta kelistä, mikä kyllä yllätti ainakin allekirjoittaneen. Paikotellen routavauriot oli kyllä aikamoisia, mutta pääsääntöisesti tiet oli hyvässä kunnossa tuolla reitillä.

----------


## thomas_s

Kiitos hienosta lenkistä! Osallistuin Mantiksen ryhmään, joka sitten lenkin loppupuoliskolla jakautui kahtia. Maantiepyörä osoittautui hyväksi kalustovalinnaksi näin hienoihin keleihin.  Ajaminen sujui ihan hyvin vaikka tämä oli vuoden ensmmäinen >20km lenkki.

----------


## kp63

Hyvinkään pappaporukka ajeli speksatun lenkin 4 ja puoleen tuntiin + perinteinen pitkä kaffitauko Hyvinkään TB:llä, jossa Jan merkkipäivän kunniaksi tarjos perinteiset munkkikaffit kokiksella, kiitos kaikkien puolesta. Railoja lukuunottamatta reitin tiet yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa. Menomatka ajeltiin kovan vastatuulen takia pääasiassa telaketjua. Paluumatka perinteisesti ja loppumatka Vihtijärveltä Tuvalle vähän irroteltiin. Loistava sää ja lenkki, kiitos mukana olleille. Sit viel kiitos Mantikselle, et lähdit rohkeesti vetämään ja kiva nähdä porukan määrästä, että tilausta Espoon lenkeille on, tästä jatketaan ensi viikon loppuna.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Hyvinkään pappaporukka ajeli speksatun lenkin 4 ja puoleen tuntiin + perinteinen pitkä kaffitauko Hyvinkään TB:llä, jossa Jan merkkipäivän kunniaksi tarjos perinteiset munkkikaffit kokiksella, kiitos kaikkien puolesta. Railoja lukuunottamatta reitin tiet yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa. Menomatka ajeltiin kovan vastatuulen takia pääasiassa telaketjua. Paluumatka perinteisesti ja loppumatka Vihtijärveltä Tuvalle vähän irroteltiin. Loistava sää ja lenkki, kiitos mukana olleille. Sit viel kiitos Mantikselle, et lähdit rohkeesti vetämään ja kiva nähdä porukan määrästä, että tilausta Espoon lenkeille on, tästä jatketaan ensi viikon loppuna.



Itseasiassa juhlittiin Heikin ja minun synttäreitä, eli tarjosimme yhdessä. Hieno ensimmäinen lenkki maantiepyörällä.

----------


## Ari_T

> No niin lenkki on kierretty. Suunniteltu reitti kierrettiin muuten paitsi mentiin kylmälän kautta ja jorvaksen tieltä mentiin tolsantien kautta. Mittariin kerty 118km 26.0km/h keskarilla, joten kohtuullisen hyvin pysyttiin spekseissä.
> 
> Tuvalta lähti 13 polkijaa nauttimaan aurinkoisesta kelistä, mikä kyllä yllätti ainakin allekirjoittaneen. Paikotellen routavauriot oli kyllä aikamoisia, mutta pääsääntöisesti tiet oli hyvässä kunnossa tuolla reitillä.



Kivaahan se taas oli, mikä ei pahemmin yllätä. Sää oli hyvä, vaikka vähän tuulikin reippaammin. Pudokasjoukkuekin pääsi hyvin maaliin - yhdestä rengasrikosta huolimatta.

Ottaen huomioon lenkin luonteen, matkalla käynyt kato oli melko suuri. Ilmeisesti erot kalustossa aiheuttivat osaltaan tippumista joukosta, joten tämä tasaantunee hieman, kun kaikki saavat maantiepyörät alleen. Tällä kertaa ei vielä ollut ensikertalaisia mukana, mutta kannattaa varmaan ottaa tasaisempi kuorma ja leppoisampi meno, kun uusia alkaa tulla mukaan. Ei ole kiva, jos lyödään jollekin juuri aloittaneelle luu kurkkuun heti ensilenkillä.

Pari yksityiskohtaa vauhdin säätelystä ja muusta ajosta jäi mieleen:
 * Risteyksistä lähdettiin tarpeettomalla kiireellä liikkeelle niin, että jono turhaan hajosi heti alussa.
 * Lähtö tuvalta ja taukopaikalta kannattaa ottaa hieman rauhallisemmin ja kiihdyttää vauhtia tasaisesti siitä. Polkijat saadaan paremmin käyntiin sillä tavalla.  :Hymy: 
 * Vähänkään pienemmillä teillä olisi parempi ajella parijonossa. Nyt jono venähti melko pitkäksi, mikä tekee sen ohittamisesta todella hankalaa. Aika paljon parijonossa ajeltiinkin, mutta sitä voisi mielestäni harrastaa enemmän kaikkein isoimpia teitä (Vanha Turuntie, Jorvaksentie) lukuunottamatta.

Kaikkiaan kuitenkin hyvä ja mukava lenkki.  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

> Pudokasjoukkuekin pääsi hyvin maaliin - yhdestä rengasrikosta huolimatta.



No me ihmeteltiinkin siinä jorvaksentiellä että mihin jäitte.





> Ottaen huomioon lenkin luonteen, matkalla käynyt kato oli melko suuri. Ilmeisesti erot kalustossa aiheuttivat osaltaan tippumista joukosta, joten tämä tasaantunee hieman, kun kaikki saavat maantiepyörät alleen. Tällä kertaa ei vielä ollut ensikertalaisia mukana, mutta kannattaa varmaan ottaa tasaisempi kuorma ja leppoisampi meno, kun uusia alkaa tulla mukaan. Ei ole kiva, jos lyödään jollekin juuri aloittaneelle luu kurkkuun heti ensilenkillä.



Tarkoitus ei ollu lyödä luuta kurkkuun kellekkään, mutta speksin mukaan mentiin. Eikä se kato ollut lopulta niin kauhee. Tipsu lähti jo alussa pois, ellu veikkolassa ja kolmas kaveri evigtskogissa. Kymmenestä polkijasta vain yksi tipahti oikeasti. Tehän tulitte kolmistaan omaa vauhtia loppumatkan.





> Pari yksityiskohtaa vauhdin säätelystä ja muusta ajosta jäi mieleen:
>  * Risteyksistä lähdettiin tarpeettomalla kiireellä liikkeelle niin, että jono turhaan hajosi heti alussa.
>  * Lähtö tuvalta ja taukopaikalta kannattaa ottaa hieman rauhallisemmin ja kiihdyttää vauhtia tasaisesti siitä. Polkijat saadaan paremmin käyntiin sillä tavalla. 
>  * Vähänkään pienemmillä teillä olisi parempi ajella parijonossa. Nyt jono venähti melko pitkäksi, mikä tekee sen ohittamisesta todella hankalaa. Aika paljon parijonossa ajeltiinkin, mutta sitä voisi mielestäni harrastaa enemmän kaikkein isoimpia teitä (Vanha Turuntie, Jorvaksentie) lukuunottamatta.
> 
> Kaikkiaan kuitenkin hyvä ja mukava lenkki.



Hyvä että saa palautetta - pistetään korvan taakse ensi kertaa varten.

----------


## StePe

> Itseasiassa juhlittiin Heikin ja minun synttäreitä, eli tarjosimme yhdessä. Hieno ensimmäinen lenkki maantiepyörällä.



Jäi harmittavasti tarjoilut väliin, kun oli niin kova into päästä nauttimaan yksin vastatuulen puskemisesta. Seuraavat 47 km osoittivat selkeästi, mikä ero vastatuulessa on ryhmässä ja yksin ajaessa. "Pappaporukan" mukana matka taittui todella helposti, vaikka ei kokonaan päässytkään peesaamalla  :Leveä hymy: . Yksin ajaessa meno olikin sitten sen verran hidasta, että ennakoitu ajoaikakin ylittyi 1,5 tunnilla (ja ilman kahvitaukoa)

----------


## Ari_T

> Tarkoitus ei ollu lyödä luuta kurkkuun kellekkään, mutta speksin mukaan mentiin. Eikä se kato ollut lopulta niin kauhee. Tipsu lähti jo alussa pois, ellu veikkolassa ja kolmas kaveri evigtskogissa. Kymmenestä polkijasta vain yksi tipahti oikeasti. Tehän tulitte kolmistaan omaa vauhtia loppumatkan.



Joo, ei se ollutkaan mitenkään moite tätä lenkkiä koskien vaan ennakkovaroitus tuleville lenkeille. Viime kesänä tuli nähtyä näitä "palauttelevia/rentoja lenkkejä", joilla painettiin menemään 30-35 km/h keskarilla ja pari kertaa näillä oli mukana ensikertalaisiakin. Jäähän siinä hieman ikävä maku touhusta, jos heti ensimmäisellä kerralla jätetään tielle.

Hyvä lenkki tämä oli kaikkiaan eikä ainakaan meidän pudokastiimissä ollut pahoja ajatuksia sen suhteen. Toivottavasti Timppakin pääsi hyvin kotiin, vaikkei meihin enää matkalla törmännytkään edes meidän varikkopysähdyksen aikana.

----------


## kp63

yhteislenkin vetäminen tai yhteislenkkeily on itse asiassa aika vaativaa. Kunto-ja fillarierot, tasainen/mäki, pitkä/lyhyt veto kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen. Tästäkin syystä palaute on kaikille vetäjille tervetullutta. Oon ite noviisi pyöräilijänä, mut aika monta lenkkiä syystä tai toisesta tuli viimevuonna vedettyä ja virheiden kautta siis ehkä opittua. Jos sopii, mä voisin ens su ajaa ensin hitaamman ryhmän kanssa tauolle ja sit nopeamman ryhmän kanssa Tuvalle ja jakaa nää omat mokat toisille, niin ehkä keksitään uusia mokia.

----------


## Viineri

Kiitos hyvistä peeseistä ja tarjoilusta!  Ja ONNEKSI OLKOON !

Loppu V:järveltä tuli kevyesti, harvoin on noin mahtavaa myötätuulta kuin tänään.

Hyvä ajaa viiden kuukauden tauon jälkeen, 1. lenkillä yli satanen, huomenna voi
olla istuminen heikkoa  :Irvistys:  Ajattelin kuitenkin käydä huomenna palauttelemassa, mikäli
pystyn istumaan satulassa.


Terveisin!
-Hannu-

----------


## HannAh

Kiitokset eilisestä lenkistä kaikille veto-, työntö- ja renkaanpaikkausapua tarjonneille! Korostan, että kyydistä putoaminen johtui ainoastaan hiljalleen puhjenneesta takarenkaasta. Muuten olisin pysynyt mukana.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juhone

Loistava kauden avaus eilen hyvässä säässä ja hyvässä seurassa. Tsemppipisteet Hannalle ja herrasmiespisteet Arille. Ja kiitokset Mantikselle koko jutun organisoinnista. 
Mulla on GePSikäppyrä matkasta mutta palveluntarjoajan serveri tuntuu olevan toistaiseksi alhaalla. Kuitenkin matka sujui suurinpiirtein speksin mukaan. Tuvalta Kauklahden nurkille (josta poikkesin kotia kohti) keskari oli 26,1km/h. Ensi viikolla uudestaan kauden viralliseen avaukseen!  :Hymy:

----------


## timppa_234

Heh, jalat ei vaan toimineet enää elisellä lenkillä 2,5 tunnin jälkeen. Tuli kuin seinä eteen. Pitäis vissiin polkea talvella vähän, tai edes pyöräillä duuniin.

Yritin ajaa oikotietä himaan kun putosin kelkasta mutta eksyin pikkasen ja kilometreja tuli lopulta paljon enemmän kuin lenkkiporukalle. Pitkä lenkki oli tavoitteena ja se onnistui, kiiitoksia kaikille seurasta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Fillarikalenterissa ohjelma

----------


## mantis

Terve,
mä en pääse ajelemaan virallisena avauspäivänä, mutta lauantaina 16.4 vois ajella. Lupaa aurinkoista ja lounaistuulta, joten länteen päin lähdetään. Tuossa on nyt tuommoinen tupa-inkoo-tupa reittiehdotus 120km, jonka voi ajaa oikeastaan kumminpäin vaan:
http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?doflg=p...,0.760117&z=11

Jos tällä kertaa nostetaan tuo vauhtitavoite tuonne 26-27km/h tasolle niin ei ainakaan mennä paljon yli tavoitteiden. Kyllä mulla kaikki aiemmatkin ehdotukset käy, mutta tää olis tuntunut tässä vaiheessa semmoiselta sopivalta lenkiltä.

----------


## kp63

On aika aloittaa Espoon su lenkit klo 11.00 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Sää näyttää niin mukavalta, että valitsin pikkasen pitemmän kierroksen kuin alunperin ajattelin. Lenkit ajetaan vastapäivään ja jos haluaa ajaa lyhyemmän kierroksen, niin Veikkolasta pääsee eksymättä suoraan Turuntietä takaisin Tuvalle. 

Pyritään ainakin kahteen nopeusryhmään eli hitaampi noin 26-27 ja nopeampi noin 28-30. Jotta mahdollisimman moni uskaltaa mukaan, ensimmäisten lenkkien on syytä olla ns takuulenkkejä eli pidetään vauhti (ja erityisesti tehot ylämäissä) niin tarkkaan speksin mukaisena kuin mahdollista. Itse tulen vetämään ton hitaamman. 

Ensimmäinen tavoite on ehdottomasta ajaa turvallisesti.

Toinen tavoite ekalle lenkille olisi opiskella kärjessä ajavien tehon ja vauhdinsäätely, niin että peesissä ajavilla olisi mahdollisimman tasainen meno. 

Kolmas tavoite olis koko ryhmälle oppia ajamaan ryhmässä ja lähekkäin niin että Espoon lenkkiryhmä erottuisi Hepohärdellistä, joka liikuskelee kuulemma jossain Rusutjärven tuntumissa. :Leveä hymy: 

Siksi toivoisinkin, että sunnuntain lenkille ilmoittautuisi itseni lisäksi 3 kokenutta vetäjää ja voisimme toimia tutorina. 

ei muuta kuin tervetuloa tuvalle su, ja muista olla ajoissa 


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## JaakkoRa

Itse en pääse sunnuntaina paikalle, mutta olisin kiinnostunut lauantailenkistä (la 16.7.), jos saadaan hyvä porukka kasaan.
Viime lauantain speksit kuulostivat ainakin omaan makuun tässä vaiheessa kautta ihan mukavilta... Löytyykö kiinnostusta?  :Hymy: 

Tämän hetken ennusteen mukaan pitäisi olla poutaa ja noin 5-7 plussaa...
Tuo mantiksen reittiehdotus vauhteineen sopisi ainakin mulle! Aikataulusta: pitäisi lähteä liikkeelle heti aamusta (esim. klo 10), koska illemmalla
on sitten menoa.

----------


## tipsu

> Terve,
> mä en pääse ajelemaan virallisena avauspäivänä, mutta lauantaina 16.4 vois ajella. Lupaa aurinkoista ja lounaistuulta, joten länteen päin lähdetään. Tuossa on nyt tuommoinen tupa-inkoo-tupa reittiehdotus 120km, jonka voi ajaa oikeastaan kumminpäin vaan:
> http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?doflg=p...,0.760117&z=11
> 
> Jos tällä kertaa nostetaan tuo vauhtitavoite tuonne 26-27km/h tasolle niin ei ainakaan mennä paljon yli tavoitteiden. Kyllä mulla kaikki aiemmatkin ehdotukset käy, mutta tää olis tuntunut tässä vaiheessa semmoiselta sopivalta lenkiltä.




Olisiko kellään kiinnostusta ajella lauantaina tuo Mantiksen lenkki pätkäisten se lyhyemmäksi esim. Siuntiontien kohdalta? Ja ehkä himpun rauhallisempaan tahtiin myös.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Fillarikalenterissa ohjelma



Pari paikallista aktiivista osallistujaa karkasi Espanjaan.
Treenataan sitten VP:n kanssa kahdestaan jos muita ei ilmoittaudu.

----------


## VPR

Muita ei ilmoittautunut. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/78995111

----------


## juhone

> Olisiko kellään kiinnostusta ajella lauantaina tuo Mantiksen lenkki pätkäisten se lyhyemmäksi esim. Siuntiontien kohdalta? Ja ehkä himpun rauhallisempaan tahtiin myös.



Hep! Mä voisin tulla oikaisemaan Mantiksen reittiä, kun huonokuntoisen täytyy säästellä sunnuntain Kauden Viralliselle Avaukselle  :Nolous: . Jos reitti kierretään vastapäivään, voisi tosiaan oikaista Siuntiontien kautta. Itse varmaankin jatkan Jorvaksentietä Kivenlahteen. Jos Tipsu pysyt Siuntiontielle asti porukan kyydissä, voisi sen jälkeen mennä ihan hissukseen loppumatkan ja vaikka poiketa taukomunkilla Pirkkalassa.





> On aika aloittaa Espoon su lenkit klo 11.00 Bembölen  kahvituvalta. Sää näyttää niin mukavalta, että valitsin pikkasen  pitemmän kierroksen kuin alunperin ajattelin.



Jee! Hyvä KooPee! Tätä onkin jo odoteltu. Kausi näköjään aloitetaan heti hyökkäämällä Velskolan mäkiin :Vink: .

----------


## mantis

> Hep! Mä voisin tulla oikaisemaan Mantiksen reittiä, kun huonokuntoisen täytyy säästellä sunnuntain Kauden Viralliselle Avaukselle . Jos reitti kierretään vastapäivään, voisi tosiaan oikaista Siuntiontien kautta. Itse varmaankin jatkan Jorvaksentietä Kivenlahteen. Jos Tipsu pysyt Siuntiontielle asti porukan kyydissä, voisi sen jälkeen mennä ihan hissukseen loppumatkan ja vaikka poiketa taukomunkilla Pirkkalassa.



No niin. Tästähän saadaan hyvää settiä. Vedetään alkumatka rauhallisemmin siuntioon, missä juhon vetämä porukka haarautuu takaisinpäin ja ne joilla intoa rittää lähtee inkooseen. 

ps. Ihan vinkkinä, inkoosta saa myös pitsan ja limpparin jos meitä ei ole monta. Olen ihan henk.koht. pitänyt omana kauden avauksena pereinteistä inkoon pitsalenkkiä. Joo, on vähän ähky sen jälkeen polkea, mutta perinne vaatii. Voidaan myös jättää pitsat väliin jos tuntuu siltä, kuitenkin tuolla on kiva ihailla keväistä merta kun on aurinkoista.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä Tipsu, Juhone, Mantis !! Meitä Espoolaisia fillaristeja löytyy niin paljon että kaikille löytyy ajoseuraa ja erilaisia lenkkispeksejä, kunhan vaan ollaan aktiivisia ja ilmotellaan. 

BP-lenkki eli Bembölen Pizzalenkki on mukava uutuus tälle vuodelle, ihan oikeasti harmittaa ettei pääse mukaan. Siinäkin vois olla kaksi ryhmää eli kalorikammoiset ja amatöörit, jotka vetää peruspitsan ja sitten kokeneemmat ns pitsafillaristit, jotka vetää kevyesti perhepitsan oluella tai kahdella. Laitetaaks se kalenteriin?

----------


## tipsu

> Hep! Mä voisin tulla oikaisemaan Mantiksen reittiä, kun huonokuntoisen täytyy säästellä sunnuntain Kauden Viralliselle Avaukselle . Jos reitti kierretään vastapäivään, voisi tosiaan oikaista Siuntiontien kautta. Itse varmaankin jatkan Jorvaksentietä Kivenlahteen. Jos Tipsu pysyt Siuntiontielle asti porukan kyydissä, voisi sen jälkeen mennä ihan hissukseen loppumatkan ja vaikka poiketa taukomunkilla Pirkkalassa.



 
Okei, kiva juttu :Hymy:  Koitan tulla maantiepyörällä, jos vaikka kulkisi krossaria kevyemmin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## karhile

> Hep! Mä voisin tulla oikaisemaan Mantiksen reittiä, kun huonokuntoisen täytyy säästellä sunnuntain Kauden Viralliselle Avaukselle . Jos Tipsu pysyt Siuntiontielle asti porukan kyydissä, voisi sen jälkeen mennä ihan hissukseen loppumatkan ja vaikka poiketa taukomunkilla Pirkkalassa.



Ohhoh...huonokuntoinen muka ja tarkoitus on käydä taukomunkilla peräti Pirkkalassa :No huh!:  (Tampere) asti.

No Pikkalasta on luonnollisesti kyse.
Pitänee itsekin harkita lauantain oikaisu lenkkiä lämmittelyksi mahdollista sunnuntain ajoa varten.

----------


## VPR

Ottakaa sitten omat pitsaleikkurit mukaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Copy-paste HePon lenkkien puolelta:

Olen tulossa sunnuntaina vetämään jotain lenkkiä.
Fillarikalenterissa  on nyt lenkit listattuna ja nopeusryhmät erikseen ja lisäksi  sunnuntaina on vaihtoehtona Focus Ladies -lenkki. Tulen sitten vetämään  sitä ryhmää jossa on eniten ilmoittautuneita ajajia suhteessa  ilmoittautuneiden vetäjien lukumäärään. Jos tulee tasapeli, nin lähden  oman seuran FL-lenkille.

----------


## juhone

> Lauantaina 16.4 tupa-inkoo-tupa reittiehdotus 120km, jonka voi ajaa oikeastaan kumminpäin vaan:
> http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?doflg=p...,0.760117&z=11
> 
> Jos tällä kertaa nostetaan tuo vauhtitavoite tuonne 26-27km/h tasolle niin ei ainakaan mennä paljon yli tavoitteiden.




Otetaanko lähtö taas kello 10? Ei heti osunut kellonaikaa silmään...

----------


## karhile

> Otetaanko lähtö taas kello 10? Ei heti osunut kellonaikaa silmään...



Juu ei ole tainnut kellonaikaa näkyä eli eiköhän se ole samainen klo.10.00, kuin viikko sitten. Itsellä ollut puolentoista kuukauden tauko pyöräilyssä tämän viikon alle 30 kilsan maastopyörällä ajoa lukuunottamatta, joten lyhyempi  Siuntion kohdalta takaisin kääntyvä lenkki sopii paremmin, ennenkaikkea, jos kuvittelen sunnuntainakin olevani ajokunnossa. Ajokkina on CC, kun ei sen nopempaa löydy varastosta.

----------


## mantis

> Otetaanko lähtö taas kello 10? Ei heti osunut kellonaikaa silmään...



Aa sori luulin että se on jo vakioaika. Perinteisesti klo 10 tuvalta.

----------


## rhubarb

Muistakaa päivittää Fillarikalenteri, kenen kontolle se nyt sattuukaan.

----------


## kp63

Olisko muita innokkaita kokeilemaan pääsiäisen pyhinä jotain 230-250km PK-lenkkiä parilla tauolla?. Ensisijaisesti la (ehkä taukopaikat auki paremmin) , mutta pe, su tai ma käy myös. Joku 3-4 hengen porukka riittäis ihan hyvin lenkin ajamiseen. Laittakaapa viestiä tänne tai suoraan mulle. Reitti ja suunta voidaan sit kattoo yhdessä. Tietenkin keväällä säävaraus.

----------


## rhubarb

9 tunnin lenkki tai yli? Alkaahan se valo jo riittämään tietysti.

Edit kun itse asia unohtui: pääsiäisenäajelu kyllä käy periaatteesta mutta pitkien matkojen kuntokestävyydestä ei ole aavistustakaan joten vähän reitistä riippuen saattaisin tulla mukaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Olisko muita innokkaita kokeilemaan pääsiäisen pyhinä jotain 230-250km PK-lenkkiä parilla tauolla?. Ensisijaisesti la (ehkä taukopaikat auki paremmin) , mutta pe, su tai ma käy myös. Joku 3-4 hengen porukka riittäis ihan hyvin lenkin ajamiseen. Laittakaapa viestiä tänne tai suoraan mulle. Reitti ja suunta voidaan sit kattoo yhdessä. Tietenkin keväällä säävaraus.



Voisihan tuota harkita - säävarauksella tietenkin. Täytyy ehkä ottaa se maantiepyörä käyttöön tuollaiselle lenkille.

----------


## tipsu

Mukavasti meni oikaisijoiden lenkki tänään :Hymy:  Kaikki pysyi kyydissä, vauhti oli sopiva enkä minäkään tainnut kovin paha jarru olla. 75 km taisi olla lenkin pituus, kun siirtymineen näytti mittari 96 km. Nopeudesta en osaa sanoa, kun unohdin nollata mittarin siirtymiksi, mutta siirtymineen oma keskari oli 25,5 km/h, eli ihan kohtuullista vauhtia tultiin itse lenkki. Keskisyke 153, eli ei se itselle mikään ihan kevyt lenkki ollut, mutta loppuun asti tultiin. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta kaikille ja reitityksestä Mantikselle ja Juhonelle!

----------


## Hexcu

Terve kaikille,

Hieman tätä keskustelua seuranneena tiedustelisin, että ajellaanko Espoossa yhteislenkkejä maastossa? Juuri paikkakunnalle muuttaneella ei ole nämä reitit vielä yhtään hallinnassa. Yhteislenkit olisi oiva tapa tutustua paikallisiin maastoihin ja harrastajiin. Vinkkejä hyvistä reiteistä ja paikoista otetaan avosylin vastaan ja jos joku haluaa/viitsii joskus oppaaksi lähteä, niin sitä parempi  :Hymy: 

Hexcu

----------


## Tassu

> mä en pääse ajelemaan virallisena avauspäivänä, mutta lauantaina 16.4 vois ajella.



Tuvalta lähti reilu kymmenen polkijaa. Siuntiossa porukka jakaantui, osa jatkoi Inkooseen (joku rapsaa kaiketi) ja osa kääntyi Pikkalaan. Matkaa lyhyemmälle lenkille tuli reilu 70 km, kun ei menty enää takas tuvalle.

Hieno kauden avaus, kiitos kaikille osallistujille.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79448400

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tämä reipas joukkio tuli vastaan Kauklahdenväylän ja Hansatien risteyksen kohdalla - olin se mustiin pukeutunut vanha, hidas ja lihava Cervelo RS -kuski, joka morjensti teitä kaikkia kauden 1. maantielenkilläni - täytyypä tulla mukaan kun kunto kohenee... :Nolous:

----------


## mantis

Jeps, saatiin nopeampi porukkakin perille asti. Pojat kyllä innostu polkemaan aivan liian kovaa ottaen huomioon kauden ajankohdan, mutta kivaa oli sen aikaa kun jakso hyvin. Mulla tuli siirtymineen 144km ja keskari oli 29.8km/h. Kuudesta kuskista kolme ajoi cyclocrossarilla - hyvä cc-miehet. Ens kerralla otan kyllä jo maantiepyörän esille.

Ei tästä nyt ihan vielä pizza-lenkkiä tullut kun vain kaksi uskalsi ottaa lätyn  :Leveä hymy: , mutta ens kerralla sitten paremmalla menestyksellä. Kevään pakollinen rengasrikkokin koettiin ja saatiin havainnollistava esitys kumin oikeaoppisesta asettamisesta sekä hiilidioksiidipatruunan käytöstä.

Ei se kevät kaikkia saa hyvälle mielelle. Paluumatkalla koettiin pari aika vaarallistakin tilannetta kun autoilijat yrittivät ohitella sokeissa mutkissa. Sitten puidaan nyrkkiä kuin se olisi meidän vika että ei malteta odottaa. Hoh hoh.  :Irvistys: 

Kiitos vielä kaikille osallistumisesta. Mukavaa että meitä innostuneita on näin paljon.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=mantis;1591672] Pojat kyllä innostu polkemaan aivan liian kovaa

Ei se kevät kaikkia saa hyvälle mielelle. Paluumatkalla koettiin pari aika vaarallistakin tilannetta kun autoilijat yrittivät ohitella sokeissa mutkissa. Sitten puidaan nyrkkiä kuin se lisi meidän vika että ei malteta odottaa. Hoh hoh.  :Irvistys: [/QUOTE

Spekseihin nähden pieni ylivauhti on sallittua, jos enemmistö niin haluaa ja vetäjä antaa luvan kuultuaan kaikkia. Muutoin ei kuulu hyvään yhteislenkkiin. Tarvittaessa pitää jakaantua. 

Autoilijat on kakspiipunen juttu ja jakaa mielipiteet. Ite oon ns leveän ajomuodostelman kannalla noin yleisesti, jolloin autoilijat joutuu oikeasti katsomaan ohituspaikan eikä hasardeja voi edes yrittää. Tietenkin joskus on syytä mennä jonoonkin.

----------


## juhone

Kiitoksiä oikaisulenkin osallistujille. Hauskaa oli jälleen ja speksissäkin pysyttiin hyvin. Huomenna kauden viralliseen avaukseen! Toivotaan että jalat täyttyvät siinen mennessä. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Ei pääse viralliseen avaukseen, mutta mä olenkin huoltanut jo kaksi fillari. Rihdannut yhdet vanteetkin. Jos kalusto olisi edes kunnossa. Pitäkää hauskaa!

Viikolla voisi ajella Kivenlahdesta tai Bembölestä? Tiistaina. Anyone?

----------


## apuajaja

> Olisko muita innokkaita kokeilemaan pääsiäisen pyhinä jotain 230-250km PK-lenkkiä parilla tauolla?. Ensisijaisesti la (ehkä taukopaikat auki paremmin) , mutta pe, su tai ma käy myös. Joku 3-4 hengen porukka riittäis ihan hyvin lenkin ajamiseen. Laittakaapa viestiä tänne tai suoraan mulle. Reitti ja suunta voidaan sit kattoo yhdessä. Tietenkin keväällä säävaraus.



Selkä vähän juilii, mutta mukana. Joku kaksatanen sopii Vätterniin valmistautumiseen oikein hyvin.

----------


## TuH

> Olisko muita innokkaita kokeilemaan pääsiäisen pyhinä jotain 230-250km PK-lenkkiä parilla tauolla?. Ensisijaisesti la (ehkä taukopaikat auki paremmin) , mutta pe, su tai ma käy myös. Joku 3-4 hengen porukka riittäis ihan hyvin lenkin ajamiseen. Laittakaapa viestiä tänne tai suoraan mulle. Reitti ja suunta voidaan sit kattoo yhdessä. Tietenkin keväällä säävaraus.



Kiinnostus heräsi, mutta tässä vaiheessa kautta vähän arvoitus miten hyvin noin pitkän lenkin jaksaa. Tohdinko ehdottaa, että kilsahaarukka olisi jotain 150-180?

----------


## JaakkoRa

Kiitokset myös omasta puolestani tämän päivän lenkistä. Hauskaa oli ja sopivan leppoisaa näin kauden alkuun  :Hymy: 
Huomenna en pääse paikalle juoksutreenien takia, mutta tarkoitus olisi käydä jatkossa ainakin kerran viikossa yhteislenkeillä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kiinnostus heräsi, mutta tässä vaiheessa kautta vähän arvoitus miten hyvin noin pitkän lenkin jaksaa. Tohdinko ehdottaa, että kilsahaarukka olisi jotain 150-180?



(Tai reitti jolta pääsee järkevästi erkanemaan noilla paikkeilla jos koko matkan ajajiakin kuitenkin on. Veikkaan että oma maksimi löytyy noilta paikkeilta ihan tunneissa jos oletetaan ettei nyt ainakaan yli kolmeakymppiä ajeta.)

----------


## Jan Kruse

Onhan porukkaa tulossa polkemaan huomenna ? Minua kiinnostaa se 28/30 ryhmä.

----------


## kp63

> Kiinnostus heräsi, mutta tässä vaiheessa kautta vähän arvoitus miten hyvin noin pitkän lenkin jaksaa. Tohdinko ehdottaa, että kilsahaarukka olisi jotain 150-180?



Saattaapi olla, että löytyy porukkaa pitemmällekin lenkille. Sit voidaan tehdä pikamatka 80+80 ja sitten osa ajaa 80+80+80. 

Janille, jos Jari menee Vantaankoskelle, niin tuvalle olis huomenna just vapaa nopeamman ryhmän vetäjän paikka sulle varattuna.

----------


## VPR

> Hieman tätä keskustelua seuranneena tiedustelisin, että ajellaanko Espoossa yhteislenkkejä maastossa? Juuri paikkakunnalle muuttaneella ei ole nämä reitit vielä yhtään hallinnassa. Yhteislenkit olisi oiva tapa tutustua paikallisiin maastoihin ja harrastajiin. Vinkkejä hyvistä reiteistä ja paikoista otetaan avosylin vastaan ja jos joku haluaa/viitsii joskus oppaaksi lähteä, niin sitä parempi



Suosittelen tutustumaan http://www.mtbcf.net/

Katso myös http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?t=37524

----------


## karhile

Yllättävän hyvin meni kyllä kauden eka porukkalenkki. Ei ole ennen ollut tapana jo huhtikuussa ajaa näin pitkään ja tällaisilla nopeuksilla, mutta porukassahan kaikki menee helpommin. Kiitos vain täältäkin vetäjille ja muille, erikoisesti tietysti lyhyemmän reitin ajajille.
Aamuun mennessä pitäisi nyt saada sitten päätettyä, minkä lenkin sunnuntaina valitsisi. Velskolan  mäet vai rauhallisempaa menoa Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Saattaapi olla, että löytyy porukkaa pitemmällekin lenkille. Sit voidaan tehdä pikamatka 80+80 ja sitten osa ajaa 80+80+80. 
> 
> Janille, jos Jari menee Vantaankoskelle, niin tuvalle olis huomenna just vapaa nopeamman ryhmän vetäjän paikka sulle varattuna.



Taidan lähteä Vantaankosken avaukseen

----------


## apuajaja

> Taidan lähteä Vantaankosken avaukseen



Janille: Epäselvyyden välttämiseksi, mun mielestä KP:n jutustelut 80+80 tai 80+80+80 tuossa siteerauksessa ei koske tän päivän lenkkiä vaan Pääsiäistä. Tänään ajetaan lyhyemmin.

----------


## apuajaja

> On aika aloittaa Espoon su lenkit klo 11.00 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Sää näyttää niin mukavalta, että valitsin pikkasen pitemmän kierroksen kuin alunperin ajattelin. Lenkit ajetaan vastapäivään ja jos haluaa ajaa lyhyemmän kierroksen, niin Veikkolasta pääsee eksymättä suoraan Turuntietä takaisin Tuvalle. 
> 
> Pyritään ainakin kahteen nopeusryhmään eli hitaampi noin 26-27 ja nopeampi noin 28-30. Jotta mahdollisimman moni uskaltaa mukaan, ensimmäisten lenkkien on syytä olla ns takuulenkkejä eli pidetään vauhti (ja erityisesti tehot ylämäissä) niin tarkkaan speksin mukaisena kuin mahdollista. Itse tulen vetämään ton hitaamman. 
> 
> Ensimmäinen tavoite on ehdottomasta ajaa turvallisesti.
> 
> Toinen tavoite ekalle lenkille olisi opiskella kärjessä ajavien tehon ja vauhdinsäätely, niin että peesissä ajavilla olisi mahdollisimman tasainen meno. 
> 
> Kolmas tavoite olis koko ryhmälle oppia ajamaan ryhmässä ja lähekkäin niin että Espoon lenkkiryhmä erottuisi Hepohärdellistä, joka liikuskelee kuulemma jossain Rusutjärven tuntumissa.
> ...



Tässä siis virallinen 17.4 avaus.

----------


## Hexcu

> Suosittelen tutustumaan http://www.mtbcf.net/
> 
> Katso myös http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?t=37524



Kiiti vinkistä. 

Hexcu

----------


## kp63

Tuvalta lähti 20 kuskia, joista pääosa valitsi hitaamman ryhmän. Hitaampi ryhmä ajeli aika tarkkaan speksin mukaan. Yhteinen tauko osoitti järkevyyden, kun osa siirtyi nopeampaan ryhmään loppumatkaksi. Kaikenkaikkiaan hyvä avaus kauniissä säässä.

----------


## tiger

Kiitos kp:lle hyvin johdetusta lenkistä ja kaikille kuskeille hyvästä seurasta. Pituus oli aika tarkkaan 100km ja siirtymineen minulle tuli 115km mittariin. Lipsahti omalta osalta kauden avaus pitkänpuoleiseksi, mutta mikäs loistosäässä ja hyvässä seurassa oli polkea.

----------


## Tommi G

> Tuvalta lähti 20 kuskia, joista pääosa valitsi hitaamman ryhmän. Hitaampi ryhmä ajeli aika tarkkaan speksin mukaan. Yhteinen tauko osoitti järkevyyden, kun osa siirtyi nopeampaan ryhmään loppumatkaksi. Kaikenkaikkiaan hyvä avaus kauniissä säässä.



Nopeampi ryhmä ajeli 31km/h keskinopeudella,kiitos kaikille osallistujille.

----------


## kp63

4 Ilmeisen aurinkoista päivää. Varmaan joka päivälle löytyy lenkkimielisiä. Tässä muutama.

1. Pitkäperjantain intervalliharjoitus vastapäivään. Väli A..B 2x(3x2min) maxteho vetoja. Väli B..C ns over-under eli syke kynnystehon molemmin puolin 20min. Väli C..D vauhtikestävyys yhdessä porukassa 40min. Intervallien väleissä 10-15 min palatukset, jossa porukka kerätään kasaan. Soveltuu niille, joille mikään ei riitä ja jotka ajelleet HEPO/ESPOO kovimpia lenkkejä. Lähtö tuvalta alustavasti klo 10,täytyy viel kattoo sää, miten noi pikku sateet ajoittuu. Ainakin minä ja Apuajaja lähdössä, muutkin enemmän kuin tervetulleita rääkkäämään.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

2. Lauantain erikoinen eli pitkä 248km PK kahdella tauolla. Vastapäivään kierto (lapsuuden trauma ?, ku mun lenkit on aina vastapäivään  :Sekaisin: ) ja arvioitu ajonopeus 28-32 riippuen tuulista ja osallistujien määrästä. Kokonaiskesto noin 9h. Minä ja Apuajaja ja ilmeisesti ainakin AriT mukana. Voisi olla viisasta lähteä ajoissa eli ehdotan lähtöä klo 9 (HUOM AIKA) tuvalta. Huomatkaa alun ja lopun pitkät pätkät eli vaatinee mielummin min 3l nestettä mukaan. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10 

Su lenkkien vetäjäksi en uskalla lupautua, täytyy kattoo su aamulla mikä on jalkojen ja revanterin fiilis ja päättää sitten. Eli tältäosin jää muiden harteille.

----------


## mantis

Toi lauantain ylipitkä lenkki olis kyllä kiinnostava, en tiedä vaan miten kunto ja paikat jaksais tollaisen tässä vaiheessa. Reitti kulkee nykyisellään hiekkatietä osittain. Ainakin tuo perniöntieltä lähtevä saarenjärventie on hiekkatie. Perniöntie ei ole muutenkaan kiva tie polkea - paljon raskasta liikennettä. Paljon parempi olisi mennä tenalasta kuninkaantietä 111 pohjaan ja sieltä fiskarsintietä pohjoiseen 104.

----------


## Mankka

> Tuvalta lähti reilu kymmenen polkijaa. Siuntiossa porukka jakaantui, osa jatkoi Inkooseen (joku rapsaa kaiketi) ja osa kääntyi Pikkalaan. Matkaa lyhyemmälle lenkille tuli reilu 70 km, kun ei menty enää takas tuvalle.
> 
> Hieno kauden avaus, kiitos kaikille osallistujille.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79448400



Taisi tuo porukka tulla mua vastaan Masalassa, kun olin Bianchin ekaa kertaa tänä vuonna varastosta esiin kaivanut

----------


## kp63

> Toi lauantain ylipitkä lenkki olis kyllä kiinnostava, en tiedä vaan miten kunto ja paikat jaksais tollaisen tässä vaiheessa. Reitti kulkee nykyisellään hiekkatietä osittain. Ainakin tuo perniöntieltä lähtevä saarenjärventie on hiekkatie. Perniöntie ei ole muutenkaan kiva tie polkea - paljon raskasta liikennettä. Paljon parempi olisi mennä tenalasta kuninkaantietä 111 pohjaan ja sieltä fiskarsintietä pohjoiseen 104.



Tack, sinne oli jäänyt väärä versio. Tarkoitus oli ajaa Perniöön. Reitin suunnittelun ajatus on ollut ajaa mahdollisimman kauas ja hyväksyä sen myötä muutama pätkä "siirtymiä" ikävilläkin osuuksilla. Noi sun tiet on parempia, mutta näin tällä kertaa ja ehkä raskaskin liikenne on pääsiäislomalla. Toi pitkä lenkki vaatii lähinnä hyvän tankkauksen ennen lenkkiä (= perjantaina) ja sen aikana. Ajelet alkupuolen pelkästään peesissä, niin en usko vauhdin tappavan. Tommosella matkalla on pakko mäet ajaa rauhallisesti.

----------


## rhubarb

Onko noissa intervalleissa tarkoitus antaa porukan hajota? Kuitenkin varmaan helposti jopa 100W eroja ajajien välillä.

----------


## kp63

> Onko noissa intervalleissa tarkoitus antaa porukan hajota? Kuitenkin varmaan helposti jopa 100W eroja ajajien välillä.



Ei, tarkoitus on harjoitella tarkkaan merkatuilla tehoaluilla. Siitä tosin seuraa porukan hajoaminen.  Ekan setin tauot on myös 2 minuuttia, joissa porukka ehkä  kasaantuu. Ekan setin alussa on 15s maksimikiihdytys, jonka jälkeen yritetään vetää 2 min aika täyteen ja kerätä maximi määrä maitohappoja jalkoihin eli varsin mukavaa. Vika setti on sellanen, että siinä varmaan porukka pysyy kasassa vetovuoroilla kikkailemalla. Kyseessähän on rankka yksilöharjoitus porukassa.

----------


## ElluT

Onko kellään kiinnostusta lähteä ajamaan perjantaina n. viisituntista PK-lenkkiä? Mulla on sellainen ohjelmassa joka tapauksessa, ja seura kelpais kyllä. 
Lähtö tuvalta tai Mankin Essolta esim. klo 10. Vauhti siinä 25 tienoilla, ei suunniteltua taukoa, mutta pullot pysähdytään täyttämään, jos on tarve. Tarkoituksena siis ajaa myös mäet rauhallisesti, jotta sykkeet pysyvät kurissa. 
Reittiä en ole vielä tsekannut, mutta nopea laskutoimitus indikoisi n. 125km pituista siivua - pidempikin voisi olla.

----------


## pirtti

> Onko kellään kiinnostusta lähteä ajamaan perjantaina n. viisituntista PK-lenkkiä? Mulla on sellainen ohjelmassa joka tapauksessa, ja seura kelpais kyllä. 
> Lähtö tuvalta tai Mankin Essolta esim. klo 10. Vauhti siinä 25 tienoilla, ei suunniteltua taukoa, mutta pullot pysähdytään täyttämään, jos on tarve. Tarkoituksena siis ajaa myös mäet rauhallisesti, jotta sykkeet pysyvät kurissa. 
> Reittiä en ole vielä tsekannut, mutta nopea laskutoimitus indikoisi n. 125km pituista siivua - pidempikin voisi olla.



Hämäsin, perjantai ei käykään. Lauantaina vastaava sopisi.

----------


## Ari_T

> 2. Lauantain erikoinen eli pitkä 248km PK kahdella tauolla. Vastapäivään kierto (lapsuuden trauma ?, ku mun lenkit on aina vastapäivään ) ja arvioitu ajonopeus 28-32 riippuen tuulista ja osallistujien määrästä. Kokonaiskesto noin 9h. Minä ja Apuajaja ja ilmeisesti ainakin AriT mukana. Voisi olla viisasta lähteä ajoissa eli ehdotan lähtöä klo 9 (HUOM AIKA) tuvalta. Huomatkaa alun ja lopun pitkät pätkät eli vaatinee mielummin min 3l nestettä mukaan. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10



Perjantain lenkille en taida lähteä, jotta jalat ja takamus olis ajokunnossa lauantaina. Toi kello 9 sopii kyllä. Kävin tänään vihdoin testaamassa maantiepyörääkin lyhyellä 56 km soololenkillä ja ihan mukavasti se kulki.  :Hymy:  Täytyy vielä hieman hakea joitain säätöjä (klossien asennot yms), mutta enköhän mä sillä uskaltaudu lenkille lauantaina.

----------


## abruzziamo

Moi!

Perjantain hidas pk kuulostaa hyvältä! Lauantaina huilataan ja sunnuntaina taas tuvalle.

----------


## ElluT

> Hämäsin, perjantai ei käykään. Lauantaina vastaava sopisi.



No jee, lauantaikin kävis, mutta silloin pitäis ajaa vain 3-4h, edelleen kevyillä tehoilla kun sunnuntaina pitäis jaksaa kovempivauhtinen pitkä siivu. Mutta sähän voit jatkaa sitten vielä pari tuntia omaa lenkkiä, jos tossa ei oo tarpeeksi  :Hymy:  
Vakioaika ja -paikka (klo 10 tuvalta)? Mietitään vielä joku kiva reitti.

Niin ja perjantaina mä olen edelleen siis myös lähdössä.

----------


## kp63

> 4 
> 2. Lauantain erikoinen eli pitkä 248km PK kahdella tauolla. 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10 
> .



Jos löytyy aamuvirkkuja lyhyemmän lenkin kannattajia, niin kerätkää porukka kasaan. Pidetään yhdessä tauko Karjalohjalla, josta pikamatkan ajajat jatkaa Inkooseen loppulenkille tai ajaa Lappersintietä suoraan Tuvalle. Siis la Tuvalta klo 9.00

----------


## tipsu

Jos lauantain lyhyt ryhmä oikeasti ajaa noin 25 km/h, ei ainakaan paljon yli, niin minäkin voisin lähteä. Kahvittelutaukokin olisi mukava :Hymy:  Olettaen toki, että olen itse taas kunnossa, onnistuin tulemaan nuhaiseksi ja kurkkukipuiseksi, mutta onhan tässä aikaa toipua.

----------


## pirtti

> Jos lauantain lyhyt ryhmä oikeasti ajaa noin 25 km/h, ei ainakaan paljon yli, niin minäkin voisin lähteä. Kahvittelutaukokin olisi mukava Olettaen toki, että olen itse taas kunnossa, onnistuin tulemaan nuhaiseksi ja kurkkukipuiseksi, mutta onhan tässä aikaa toipua.



Mä voin ainakin ajella hiljakseen lauantaina. Lähtö käy ysiltä tai kympiltä, ei väliä.

----------


## tipsu

> Mä voin ainakin ajella hiljakseen lauantaina. Lähtö käy ysiltä tai kympiltä, ei väliä.



Ysiltä sopisi itselle paremmin. Tuo pitkän lenkin ajava ryhmä ei varmaan voi ajella niin hiljakseen, mutta katsellaan. Voihan sitä ajaa ensin kovempaakin ja sitten himmata vauhtia.

----------


## Köli

> Mä voin ainakin ajella hiljakseen lauantaina. Lähtö käy ysiltä tai kympiltä, ei väliä.



Mua alkoi kiinnostamaan kanssa, kahtotaan miten tuon vekottimen saisi kasattua siihen mennessä, eli olisi vuoden eka lenkki lähdössä.

----------


## mantis

> 4 Ilmeisen aurinkoista päivää. 
> 2. Lauantain erikoinen eli pitkä 248km PK kahdella tauolla. Vastapäivään kierto (lapsuuden trauma ?, ku mun lenkit on aina vastapäivään ) ja arvioitu ajonopeus 28-32 riippuen tuulista ja osallistujien määrästä. Kokonaiskesto noin 9h. Minä ja Apuajaja ja ilmeisesti ainakin AriT mukana. Voisi olla viisasta lähteä ajoissa eli ehdotan lähtöä klo 9 (HUOM AIKA) tuvalta. Huomatkaa alun ja lopun pitkät pätkät eli vaatinee mielummin min 3l nestettä mukaan. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10



Mulle kävi nyt silleen että toi hallitus ilmoitti että lauantai-iltana pitäis jaksaa pitkän kaavan kautta eli tähän yli pitkään ei ole mahdollista kokonaisuudessaan lähteä mukaan. Olisiko joku muu myös kiinnostunut polkemaan muuten saman reissun mutta hieman lyhyempänä ja yhdellä (2) paussilla? Eli ei kuitenkaan ihan 25km/h vaan ennemmin tuo sama 28-30km/h. Taidan tulla mukaan jokatapauksessa ja polkea vaikka sitten yksin tuon osan lenkistä jos ei muita halukkaita ilmene. Tuossa vielä reitti:
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...8ab378f9f38473

----------


## juhone

> No jee, lauantaikin kävis, mutta silloin pitäis ajaa vain 3-4h, edelleen kevyillä tehoilla kun sunnuntaina pitäis jaksaa kovempivauhtinen pitkä siivu. Mutta sähän voit jatkaa sitten vielä pari tuntia omaa lenkkiä, jos tossa ei oo tarpeeksi  
> Vakioaika ja -paikka (klo 10 tuvalta)? Mietitään vielä joku kiva reitti.



Mä oon lähdössä lauantaina omalle retkelle Kärkölää kohti, mutta jos satutte menemään samaan suuntaan, voitaisiin jakaa peesiä. Eli meikäläisen reitti olisi Bemböle - Röylä - Klaukkala - Vanha Hämeenlinnantie Riksuun asti, josta käännyn itään tielle 54. Lähtö ysiltä Tuvalta kävisi oikein buenosti.

----------


## kp63

> 4 ilmeisen aurinkoista päivää. Varmaan joka päivälle löytyy lenkkimielisiä. Tässä muutama.
> 
> 1. Pitkäperjantain intervalliharjoitus vastapäivään. Väli a..b 2x(3x2min) maxteho vetoja. Väli b..c ns over-under eli syke kynnystehon molemmin puolin 20min. Väli c..d vauhtikestävyys yhdessä porukassa 40min. Intervallien väleissä 10-15 min palatukset, jossa porukka kerätään kasaan. Soveltuu niille, joille mikään ei riitä ja jotka ajelleet hepo/espoo kovimpia lenkkejä. Lähtö tuvalta alustavasti klo 10,täytyy viel kattoo sää, miten noi pikku sateet ajoittuu. Ainakin minä ja apuajaja lähdössä, muutkin enemmän kuin tervetulleita rääkkäämään.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11
> 
> .



on niin yksimielisiä sääproffat pe sateesta, että ko lenkki ajetaan huomenna klo 17 tuvalta. Valittelut. Lenkin speksi on heti alusta aika raju eli kunnon lämmittelyt ja muutama veto jo Tuvalle tultaessa on paikallaan.

----------


## Viineri

Voisin lähteä oppaaksi ihan perinteiselle Tupalenkille, vaikka ihan perinteisesti Lohjan suuntaan takaisin Nummelan ja Lepsämän kautta tai suorempaa Tervalampi- Veikkola akselilla.
Matkaa n.120-130km, keskari porukan mukaan, mutta yleensä tähän aikaan kaudesta (2 pidempää lenkkiä takana) n.27,1km/h  :Hymy:   Kaffet Lohja As.

----------


## kp63

ajeltiin Apuajan ja Mantiksen kanssa speksin mukaiset intervallit reittiä soveltaen. Noinkin simppelillä reitillä voi ajaa väärin. Hapokasta, niinkuin oli tarkoitus. Kyl noi kovatkin treenit onnistuu pienessä kimpassa ja kevyillä osuuksilla on kiva rupatella. Kiitos seurasta. Nyt jaksaa la pitkän lenksun.

----------


## mantis

Kuin myös. Kyllä huomas että kavereilla on pari kilometriä enempi vyön alla. Mutta oli kyllä järkyttävä ero tuossa rullaavuudessa. Älkää ikinä ostako tufon tuubeja - niih.

Mistäköhän mä saisin lauantaiksi campan jarrujen kengät (siis ne metalliset johon itse palat tulee kiinni) noille tavallisille paloille? Onkos jollain ylimääräisiä nurkissa?

----------


## StePe

> Kuin myös. Kyllä huomas että kavereilla on pari kilometriä enempi vyön alla. Mutta oli kyllä järkyttävä ero tuossa rullaavuudessa. Älkää ikinä ostako tufon tuubeja - niih.



Eikös se virallinen totuus ollut sellainen, että avot rullaa paremmin? :Leveä hymy: 




> Mistäköhän mä saisin lauantaiksi campan jarrujen kengät (siis ne metalliset johon itse palat tulee kiinni) noille tavallisille paloille? Onkos jollain ylimääräisiä nurkissa?



Minulta voisi löytyä (ainakin lainaksi pahimpaan hätään).

Lauantain pitkä lenkki jää taas väliin, kun on suunnitelmissa vielä vähän pidempi kierros.

----------


## apuajaja

Apuajaja myös kiittää lenkkiseurasta ja KP:ta ideoimisesta. Ajettiin erilaisilla sykkeillä ja vauhdeilla. Taatusti kehittävä harjoitus. Lauantaina jatketaan eri teemalla.

----------


## TuH

Mikäs nyt olikaan perjantain tupasuunnitelma? Starttaako lenkkiä kymmeneltä?

----------


## kp63

Hyvä Espoo, la löytyy varmaan kaikille jotain. yritin tehdä koosteen:

KP63/Apuajaja/AriT: 253km 28-32km/h klo 9.00
Mantis: 147km ja alku kuten yllä.
ElluT/Pirtti/Tipsu: 3-4h rauhallista 25km/h? tuvalta 9.00. 
Juhone: Idän pikajuna, no return tuvalta 9.00

Jos 25-ryhmää kiinnostaa, voidaan ajaa yhdessä Lohjalle, pidätte taon Mäntynummen Shellillä ja ajatte esim Immulantien ja Lapinkylän kautta takaisin (noin 85km). Ajatte alun peesissä vähän reippaammin ja me vedämme vähän hitaammin + mäet hiljaa, niin kyllä hyvä peesi tasoittaa. Eilisen tehotreenin reittikin olisi yhteensopiva.

Viinerin " iltapäivälenkki" 120-130km Lohjalle yhdellä tauolla 27.1km/h ja tuvalta siis klo 10.00. Erityisvaativa lenkki tarkan keskarin kautta, tullee varmaan palautetta.

Olisi suotavaa, että lenkeille tulijat laittaisivat tietoa osallistumisesta, jotta vetäjät osaavat varautua. 

Hyviä lenkkejä kaikille

----------


## kp63

> Mikäs nyt olikaan perjantain tupasuunnitelma? Starttaako lenkkiä kymmeneltä?



ainakin yksi kaunis nuori neito ElluT kaipasi seuralaista lenkille

----------


## abruzziamo

> Moi!
> 
> Perjantain hidas pk kuulostaa hyvältä! Lauantaina huilataan ja sunnuntaina taas tuvalle.



Itselleni tuli menoja perjantai iltapäiväksi, joten en pääsekkään paikalle. Tähtään siis sunnuntaille.

----------


## tipsu

Minä taidan joutua tukkoisuuden ja kurkkukivun takia passaamaan lauantain :Irvistys:  Tavoite olla sairastumatta yhtään enempää, jos edes jossain vaiheessa näitä pääsiäisvapaita pääsisi ajelemaan...

----------


## ElluT

> Mikäs nyt olikaan perjantain tupasuunnitelma? Starttaako lenkkiä kymmeneltä?



Mä meinasin koukata kymmeneltä tuvan kautta, jos joku haluaa sieltä mukaan. Tarkoitus ajella 5h rauhallisesti. Jengi näyttäis nyt panostavan enemmän lauantain ja sunnuntain parempiin keleihin  :Hymy:

----------


## ElluT

> Hyvä Espoo, la löytyy varmaan kaikille jotain. yritin tehdä koosteen:
> 
> KP63/Apuajaja/AriT: 253km 28-32km/h klo 9.00
> Mantis: 147km ja alku kuten yllä.
> ElluT/Pirtti/Tipsu: 3-4h rauhallista 25km/h? tuvalta 9.00. 
> Juhone: Idän pikajuna, no return tuvalta 9.00
> 
> Jos 25-ryhmää kiinnostaa, voidaan ajaa yhdessä Lohjalle, pidätte taon Mäntynummen Shellillä ja ajatte esim Immulantien ja Lapinkylän kautta takaisin (noin 85km). Ajatte alun peesissä vähän reippaammin ja me vedämme vähän hitaammin + mäet hiljaa, niin kyllä hyvä peesi tasoittaa. Eilisen tehotreenin reittikin olisi yhteensopiva.



Kiinnostaa toki, varsinkin peesissä  :Hymy:  Muutenkin tekis mieli ajella reippaasti, mutta mulla on joka tapauksessa tiedossa sunnuntaina rankka lenkki, joten vähän pitää säästellä vielä huomenna.

----------


## apuajaja

Mikäs tää Ellun sunnuntain rankka on, liittyykö FL-touhuiluhin vai miten?

----------


## Ari_T

> KP63/Apuajaja/AriT: 253km 28-32km/h klo 9.00



Sain jonkinlaisen flunssan tapaisen köhän päälle keskiviikkoiltana eikä se ole hellittänyt vieläkään.  :Vihainen:  En uskalla lähteä vielä huomenna lenkkeilemään tässä kunnossa, joten joudun valitettavasti jättämään väliin tällä kertaa. Toivottavasti löydätte vähän lisää porukkaa tuolle pitkälle lenkille. Täytyy katsoa, jos olisin edes sunnuntaina taas lenkkikunnossa...

----------


## TuH

> Mä meinasin koukata kymmeneltä tuvan kautta, jos joku haluaa sieltä mukaan. Tarkoitus ajella 5h rauhallisesti. Jengi näyttäis nyt panostavan enemmän lauantain ja sunnuntain parempiin keleihin



Toivottavasti löytyi edes joku lenkkikaveriksi, mulla taas venyi "pienet aamutorkut" klo 10 paremmalle puolelle...  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Sain jonkinlaisen flunssan tapaisen köhän päälle keskiviikkoiltana eikä se ole hellittänyt vieläkään.  En uskalla lähteä vielä huomenna lenkkeilemään tässä kunnossa, joten joudun valitettavasti jättämään väliin tällä kertaa. Toivottavasti löydätte vähän lisää porukkaa tuolle pitkälle lenkille. Täytyy katsoa, jos olisin edes sunnuntaina taas lenkkikunnossa...



ok, Terveys ensin. Porukan määrä vaikuttaa tuulenhalkojien kautta vain keskariin, siksi tuo iso haarukka. Näillä näkymin itellä seuraava mahdollisuus ylipitkään lenkkiin olis viikoilla 21-23, eli jos oot maisemissa yritetään uudestaan. Hoivatkaa toisianne.

----------


## pirtti

> Kiinnostaa toki, varsinkin peesissä  Muutenkin tekis mieli ajella reippaasti, mutta mulla on joka tapauksessa tiedossa sunnuntaina rankka lenkki, joten vähän pitää säästellä vielä huomenna.



Mä joudun tekeen kuitenkin oharit, en oo tarpeeksi aikaisin takaisin edes tolla 09 lähdöllä. Käyn sitten iltasella ajelemassa jotain itsekseni.

----------


## ElluT

> Mikäs tää Ellun sunnuntain rankka on, liittyykö FL-touhuiluhin vai miten?



FL-touhut on aina kovia hommia  :Leveä hymy:  Niihinhän se.





> Toivottavasti löytyi edes joku lenkkikaveriksi, mulla taas venyi "pienet aamutorkut" klo 10 paremmalle puolelle...



Mä kävin ajelemassa itsekseni 2,5h. Sopivasti alkoi sataa vettä just tuvalla, mut päätin kuitenkin lähteä ajamaan, jos se sade lakkais... Parin tunnin jälkeen alkoi tältäkin tytöltä into loppua, kun kengätkin muistutti täysiä kaljatuoppeja. 

Huomenna voi sitten ajella niitä tunteja enemmän ja toivottavasti paremmassa kelissä kuin tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Voisin lähteä oppaaksi ihan perinteiselle Tupalenkille, vaikka ihan perinteisesti Lohjan suuntaan takaisin Nummelan ja Lepsämän kautta tai suorempaa Tervalampi- Veikkola akselilla.
> Matkaa n.120-130km, keskari porukan mukaan, mutta yleensä tähän aikaan kaudesta (2 pidempää lenkkiä takana) n.27,1km/h   Kaffet Lohja As.



*Perinteisen* Tupalenkin perinteinen reitti Pikkala-Tähtelä-Vappula-Vesikansa-Otalampi, mahdollisimman paljon vältellen suuria pääteitä, 154km, keskari perinteisen häilyvä. Lähtöaika perinteinen klo 10:00 (about). Kaffet sopimuksen mukaan. Mukana ainakin Viineri ja mä. Tervetuloa muutkin!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,0.347786&z=12

----------


## rhubarb

En osaa yhtään sanoa jaksaako sataaviittäkymppiä ja 9 lähdöt ovat aivan liian aikaisin joten taidan lähteä omalle mukaillulle lenkille puolen päivän aikaan…

Vastapäivään samoilla seuduilla kuin tupalenkkeilijät: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=233140

----------


## Hannu Koo

Mukana tupalenkillä, *perinteisellä tupalenkillä!*

----------


## Viineri

Perinteisellä Tupalenkillä ainakin 4hlö, toivottavasti ainakin pari saatais vielä lisää  :Hymy: 

Huomenna nähdään!


T:Hannu

----------


## Pakkeli

Kirkkonummen keskustassa vaanii tappajasepeli, rengas meni kahdesti keskustan alueella.

No, nyt opin kerralla, miksi pitää olla mukana kaksi varakummia.

----------


## TuH

> *Perinteisen* Tupalenkin perinteinen reitti Pikkala-Tähtelä-Vappula-Vesikansa-Otalampi, mahdollisimman paljon vältellen suuria pääteitä, 154km, keskari perinteisen häilyvä. Lähtöaika perinteinen klo 10:00 (about). Kaffet sopimuksen mukaan. Mukana ainakin Viineri ja mä. Tervetuloa muutkin!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...,0.347786&z=12



Vaikuttaa hyvältä, mä yritän kanssa ehtiä lähtöpaikalle!

Sepänkylä-Gesterby-väli ennen Kirkkonummea on muuten tosi huonossa kunnossa. Sieltä löytyy yksi erityisen inhottava alamäki täynnä routatöyssyjä ja -railoja. Nuo kilometrit voisi olla fiksu ajaa joko väljässä muodostelmassa tai vaihtoehtoisesti kiertää koko hasardipätkä Volsin kautta.

----------


## Viineri

Saatiin hienosti kasaan 6hlö, matka taittui mukavasti hieman speksiä(27,1)nopeammin,
matkaa tuli Tupa-Tupa 155km, ka 29,6.

Milläköhän sitä jaksaa huomenna ajaa taas  :Irvistys:

----------


## Heikki

> Saatiin hienosti kasaan 6hlö, matka taittui mukavasti hieman speksiä(27,1)nopeammin,
> matkaa tuli Tupa-Tupa 155km, ka 29,6.



Ei, ei! Kyllä keskari oli 29,67. Tiedon pitää olla tarkkaa, hepo saattaa lukea näitäkin  :Leveä hymy: !

----------


## TuH

Oli kyllä kevään paras lenkki, kiitos vaan koko klo 10 porukalle! Mä pääsin keskinopeusmittauksessa peräti 30:een, kun painelin aika hövelisti stoppia taukopaikoille kääntyessä  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

Tuossa vielä klo 10 tupalenkkiläisten GPS-jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80971139

----------


## ElluT

Tackar ysiltä lähteneelle ryhmälle, oli taas loistolenkki loistavassa kelissä ja seurassa! Tätä lisää  - onneksi kausi on vasta alussa. 

Lyhyemmän lenkin ajaneessa ryhmässä matkaa taisi kertyä n. 150km suunnilleen 29 keskarilla - Mantiksella vois olla tarkempaa dataa, jos sitä tarvitaan  :Hymy:  Mäkin onnistuin melkein pysymään sillä yrittämälläni pk:lla, vaikka toisella puoliskolla taidettiin vähän innostua vauhdin kanssa... Tää ei ollut kritiikkiä  :Leveä hymy:  Oli kiva päästä ajamaan myös reippaasti peesissä.

----------


## Hiilari

Fillarikalenterin mukaan huomenna sunnuntaina olisi lenkkiä kahdella keskarilla  tarjolla Bembölestä klo 11. Onkos sinne lähtijöitä?  Vantaankoski on tietty sunnuntaisin se perinteinen ja suositumpi. Keli saattaa olla huomennakin yyber-hieno.

----------


## Roopesetä

Meitä olisi ainakin kaksi kuskia tulossa Bemböleen klo 11. Toivottavasti löytyy iso porukka kun on luvattu hyvät kelit. Meille sopii 30-ryhmä.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin Harryn ja Tomi kanssa speksattu pitempi lenkki ja loppusaldoksi tuli 255km noin 30 keskarilla ja yksi kpl rengasrikko. Kokonaisuudessaan itelle uusi enkka eli 281km. Toinen paussi pidettiin Tammisaaressa, jonka eteläkärjestä löytyy tosi kiva merenrantakahvila, voi suositella.  Kiitoksia muille, upea lenkki, muttei ton pitusia ehkä ihan joka viikko viitsi tehdä.

----------


## Iletys

Ja täältä ilmoittautuu yksi tuvalle huomenna klo 11. Keskaritoiveena 28-30. Eli eiköhän sitä joku porukka tule kasaan.
Vetäjäksi ei uskaltaudu kun kunto on täääyyysin arvoitus.

----------


## pirtti

> Ja täältä ilmoittautuu yksi tuvalle huomenna klo 11. Keskaritoiveena 28-30. Eli eiköhän sitä joku porukka tule kasaan.
> Vetäjäksi ei uskaltaudu kun kunto on täääyyysin arvoitus.



Mä tässä vielä mietin että Tuvalta vaiko Vantaankoskelta. Ainakaan paljon yli 30 ei varmaan viitsisi ajella.

----------


## kp63

> Saatiin hienosti kasaan 6hlö, matka taittui mukavasti hieman speksiä(27,1)nopeammin,
> matkaa tuli Tupa-Tupa 155km, ka 29,6.
> 
> Milläköhän sitä jaksaa huomenna ajaa taas



Vai hieman, käsittämätöntä ylivauhtista kaahotusta ja tietenkin ylämäet vedetty taas kieli pitkällä ja alamäissä jarruteltu. Ei mihinkään voi enää luottaa. Kuka on vastuussa, kysyn vaan?

----------


## Hiilari

Mä ilmestyn joka tapauksessa Bemböleen 28 ryhmään. Tai jos ei saada kahta ryhmää niin 30 ryhmään laahusankkuriksi.

----------


## apuajaja

Jumansviidu olihan lenkki. Olisin tullu Tammisaaresta suoraan 51:stä pitkin Espooseen mutta kaikki pikkutiet piti kiertää..

Noeivaan, hieno reitti oli ja kiitokset taas KP:lle, on se kone. 272 km, personal longest ever.

----------


## Iletys

Tuvalle totta kai kaikki Espoolaiset. Tuollanen sunnuntain "EPo"-lenkki kun on perustettu, niin pakkohan sellasta on kannattaa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Tulossa tuvalle huomenna. Mä ajelen ainaski hiljaa, eiköhä me porukka saada.

----------


## kp63

> Tuvalle totta kai kaikki Espoolaiset. Tuollanen sunnuntain "EPo"-lenkki kun on perustettu, niin pakkohan sellasta on kannattaa.



Oikein, tehdään siitä yhdessä vakiokamaa ja tietenkin parempi kuin Hepon lenkit. 

Oma revanteri on eilisen jälkeen pakkotauolla, mutta huomenna aattelin ajella rauhallisesti jonkin lenkin. Jos kiinnostaa semmonen ulkoilulenkki noin 3h mielellään tauolla ja 28-30 vauhdilla (voin kyllä vetää kokoajan jos tarvis eli soveltuu aika monelle), niin laita viestiä. Lähtöaika 10-12. Jos kiinnostaa, niin viritän jonkin lenksun näkyville. :Hymy:

----------


## JaTu

Huomenta!

Yksi aloittelija on tulossa tänään Bembölen 28-ryhmään hakemaan oppia ryhmäajosta (Hepon ohjeet ryhmäajosta kyllä luettu).

----------


## ElluT

> Oma revanteri on eilisen jälkeen pakkotauolla, mutta huomenna aattelin ajella rauhallisesti jonkin lenkin. Jos kiinnostaa semmonen ulkoilulenkki noin 3h mielellään tauolla ja 28-30 vauhdilla (voin kyllä vetää kokoajan jos tarvis eli soveltuu aika monelle), niin laita viestiä. Lähtöaika 10-12. Jos kiinnostaa, niin viritän jonkin lenksun näkyville.



Mä voisin ainakin lähteä mukaan peesailemaan - nää kelit on hyödynnettävä! Mä kannatan lähtöajaksi klo 11 tuvalta.

----------


## rhubarb

Yhdeksitoista saatan ehkä jopa minä pystyä herääämään paikalle.

----------


## pirtti

Olisin lähdössä huomenna. Kannatan lähtöajaksi tosin kymppiä, mutta olen joustava ja voin lähteä vielä klo 11  :Hymy:  Mielellään ei sitten enää sitä myöhemmin.

----------


## kp63

> Mä voisin ainakin lähteä mukaan peesailemaan - nää kelit on hyödynnettävä! Mä kannatan lähtöajaksi klo 11 tuvalta.



Tehdään niinkuin naiset käskee. Lähdetään tuvalta klo 11 ja ajellaan pääsiäisen ristiretki HEPO:n pyhille seuduille. Ajellaan noin 3h 28-30km/h ja ylämäet hissukseen ja lähtökohtaisesti olen keulilla koko matkan. Soveltuu siis kokeiluksi niille, jotka empii siirtyiskö 25:sta jo 28:n. Vantaankoskelta pääsee mukaan 11.35 kunhan sitten ajaa Tuvalta itsekseen. Tauko ilman kiireitä Nurmijärvellä. Kuuluu sarjaan HEPO/EPO takuulenkit eli ei räyhätä.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...b612036d4&z=11

----------


## Iletys

Tänään virallinen EPo:n sunnutailenkki ajoi Lohja-Virkkala-Siuntio-Vols lenkin. Hjuva reissu, mutta tuli tehtyä.

Ainoa rengasrikko sattui minulle kun olin juuri maininnut, että yhtään rikkoa ei viime kaudella tullut. Renkaasta löytyi kotona puolen sentin nätti viilto. Ei muuta kun uutta rengasta alle ja taakse sisuriksi nyt alkukevääksi perus-kortonkia latexin tilalle. Sen verran vähän on noita renkaita joutunut vaihtelemaan, että tuhosin vielä pari sisuria kotosalla kun paikalleen uusia renkaita väänsin. Over and out.

Kiitos kaikille paikkausta odottaneille ja porukan määrästä päätellen EPo:n sunnuntailenkit ovat suosiossa.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=Iletys;1597138

Ainoa rengasrikko sattui minulle kun olin juuri maininnut, että yhtään rikkoa ei viime kaudella tullut.. ja porukan määrästä päätellen EPo:n sunnuntailenkit ovat suosiossa.[/QUOTE]

Mulla kahdella viime lenkillä pakasta vedetyt Ultremot ja molempiin ekalla lenkillä ns snake-bite eli sivuun osuma esim railosta tai vastaavasta. ko rengas kestää kohtuullisen hyvin alhaalta tulleet kivet, muttei noita, ku on vähän ns kisarengas, jossa painoa säästetty nimenomaan sivusta. Kiva kuulla, et porukka alkaa löytää tuvalle. Lenkkimaastot ja vaihtoehdothan ovat paljon parempia kuin Vantaankoskelta.   PS huomennakin ajetaan klo 11.

----------


## juhone

> Tehdään niinkuin naiset käskee. Lähdetään tuvalta klo 11 ja ajellaan pääsiäisen ristiretki HEPO:n pyhille seuduille. Ajellaan noin 3h 28-30km/h ja ylämäet hissukseen ja lähtökohtaisesti olen keulilla koko matkan. Soveltuu siis kokeiluksi niille, jotka empii siirtyiskö 25:sta jo 28:n. Vantaankoskelta pääsee mukaan 11.35 kunhan sitten ajaa Tuvalta itsekseen. Tauko ilman kiireitä Nurmijärvellä. Kuuluu sarjaan HEPO/EPO takuulenkit eli ei räyhätä.



Jee. Hyvä KooPee! Jos sä oot keulilla, mä voin varmistaa takapään :Leveä hymy: .
Taas luvataan hyvää säätä, joten mainostetaan että ainakin yksi pari karvaisia miessääriä ilmaantuu paikalle. Lenkin suosio on siis taattu :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## apuajaja

Mulla sosiotekninen huomenna (sukulaisia tulossa kylään), joutuu ajamaan yksin klo 8-11.30.

----------


## Iletys

> Mulla kahdella viime lenkillä pakasta vedetyt Ultremot ja molempiin ekalla lenkillä ns snake-bite eli sivuun osuma esim railosta tai vastaavasta. ko rengas kestää kohtuullisen hyvin alhaalta tulleet kivet, muttei noita, ku on vähän ns kisarengas, jossa painoa säästetty nimenomaan sivusta. Kiva kuulla, et porukka alkaa löytää tuvalle. Lenkkimaastot ja vaihtoehdothan ovat paljon parempia kuin Vantaankoskelta.   PS huomennakin ajetaan klo 11.



Jää vaan harmittamaan kun joutuu heittämään ulkokumeksen pois. Vai voisikohan pikaliimailla?

----------


## kp63

> Jää vaan harmittamaan kun joutuu heittämään ulkokumeksen pois. Vai voisikohan pikaliimailla?



Joo, jotain löytyy kaupoista ulkokumillekin. Sain tomilta (kiitos siitä) Tammisaaressa Pääsiäislauantain kunniaksi pätkän Jeesus-teippiä (tästedes mullakin on sitä pumpun ympärille laitettuna muutama kierros, MTB-kikka, kuulemma) ja sen avuin vika satku. Koska kaksi gummia samassa jamassa, niin pakko keksiä joku viritys, raportoin myöh onnistuiko.

----------


## kp63

> Jee. Hyvä KooPee! Jos sä oot keulilla, mä voin varmistaa takapään.
> Taas luvataan hyvää säätä, joten mainostetaan että ainakin yksi pari karvaisia miessääriä ilmaantuu paikalle. Lenkin suosio on siis taattu.



Sovittu, sun säärillä joutuu ajaa vikana, en sano miksi, tiedät kyllä.

----------


## Iletys

> Joo, jotain löytyy kaupoista ulkokumillekin. Sain tomilta (kiitos siitä) Tammisaaressa Pääsiäislauantain kunniaksi pätkän Jeesus-teippiä (tästedes mullakin on sitä pumpun ympärille laitettuna muutama kierros, MTB-kikka, kuulemma) ja sen avuin vika satku. Koska kaksi gummia samassa jamassa, niin pakko keksiä joku viritys, raportoin myöh onnistuiko.



Kohta dyykkaamaan roskiksesta ulkokumi ja latexit. Piheys iski. Raportoi toki.

----------


## JaTu

Pyöräilyhistoriani eka ryhmäajo/EPO-ajo takana. Matka taittui ketterästi ilman ongelmia, ja koukussa ollaan heti ekasta laakista.

Tulossa messiin huomiselle ristiretkelle.

----------


## kp63

> Mulla sosiotekninen huomenna (sukulaisia tulossa kylään), joutuu ajamaan yksin klo 8-11.30.



=tossunallasyndrooma.

----------


## kp63

> Pyöräilyhistoriani eka ryhmäajo/EPO-ajo takana. Matka taittui ketterästi ilman ongelmia, ja koukussa ollaan heti ekasta laakista.
> 
> Tulossa messiin huomiselle ristiretkelle.



Jes, huomisen jälken oot toivottavasati fillanisti.

----------


## jjuva

Heps. Voisin tulla mukaan riippumaan mukana. Vantaankoski @ 11:35.





> Tehdään niinkuin naiset käskee. Lähdetään tuvalta klo 11 ja ajellaan pääsiäisen ristiretki HEPO:n pyhille seuduille. Ajellaan noin 3h 28-30km/h ja ylämäet hissukseen ja lähtökohtaisesti olen keulilla koko matkan. Soveltuu siis kokeiluksi niille, jotka empii siirtyiskö 25:sta jo 28:n. Vantaankoskelta pääsee mukaan 11.35 kunhan sitten ajaa Tuvalta itsekseen. Tauko ilman kiireitä Nurmijärvellä. Kuuluu sarjaan HEPO/EPO takuulenkit eli ei räyhätä.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...b612036d4&z=11

----------


## apuajaja

> =tossunallasyndrooma.



Hepon puolella kettuillaan ajamisesta ja täällä ajamatta jättämisestä. Ei oo kivaa.

Ittelläs oli tänään sosiotekninen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Srami

Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta. Kiva kun reitti oli etukäteen esillä niin pääsi sopivasti nurmijärveltä pyöritellen itekseen reittiä pitkin bemböleen, ja sitten ryhmään.

----------


## kp63

ajeltiin speksilenki noin 10 kuskin porukalla. Tauko Nurmijärven tebiksellä, joka olikin suht suuri eli sopii isommillekin porukoille ainakin kun ilmoittaa etukäteen. Tauolla sovittiin että ajellaan loppu vähän vauhdikkaammin. Velskolassa ajettiin perinteisesti yksilöinä ja täysiä. Jälleen kerran pakko todeta, että kun ryhmäkoko on sopiva, niin ajo siistiä ja ryhmä pysyy nätissä muodostelmassa. Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## ElluT

Thanks myös mun puolesta porukalle ja erityiskiitos KP:lle taas kerran lenkin speksaamisesta! On se luksusta, kun pääsee ajamaan valmiin reitin sopivaa vauhtia ja hyvässä seurassa  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

Jees, tänks. Upea lenkki. 

Jos jotain negatiivista pitäisi hakemalla hakea, niin kädet ehkä "vähän" kärähti. Joku kevät vielä opin käyttämään aurinkorasvaa...

----------


## kp63

> Jees, tänks. Upea lenkki. 
> 
> Jos jotain negatiivista pitäisi hakemalla hakea, niin kädet ehkä "vähän" kärähti. Joku kevät vielä opin käyttämään aurinkorasvaa...



Kuuluu lajiin. Vähän väliähän luetaan lehdistä, et se ja se pro kärähti. Sulle kävi Contadorit, kun kärähdit vaan vähän. Oisko taukomunkissa ollu jotain?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Varmaan ovat jo tuolla Nurmijärven Teboililla niin tottuneet pyöräilijöihin, että lisäävät näitä nähdessään automaattisesti clenbutarolia kahviin.

(Toissa sunnuntaina siellä taisi käydä peräkanaa tauolla niin CCH:n kuin HePonkin lenkkiporukat.)

----------


## K4k3

Jep. Kiitoksia kovasti oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Todella tasaista vetotyötä  :Hymy:  tämmönen rapakuntoinenkin välttyi rytmihäiriöiltä ja erityis kiitos vielä kp63:lle reitti-opastuksesta takaisin tutummille kulmille. Höveliä porukkaa espoossa  :Hymy:  tänx.

----------


## JaTu

> Jes, huomisen jälken oot toivottavasati fillanisti.



Jep, oikeassa olit, juuri noin siinä kävi, kun löytyi näin hyvä diilerirengas :Leveä hymy:  Kiitti tämän päivän lenkistä!

----------


## kp63

Erikoisten speksien sarjalle jatkoa: Ke Kaskelan (ks Pyöräilyseura Zeus) 10km tempo 18.30 ja kunnon lämmittelyt 43km eli lähtö tuvalta 16.30. Takas palautellen sitten jotain reittiä, ite ajan Kalajärvelle esim samaa reittiä Vihdintielle asti. Jos kiinnostaa, ilmoittele. Toivotaan, että Foreca väärässä. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

----------


## Cannon Dave

Oliko tuosta Kaskelan temporeitistä ja "tapahtumasta" mitään tarkempaa speksiä? Siellä ilmeisesti on ajanotto järjestäjien toimesta?

----------


## Ari_T

> Erikoisten speksien sarjalle jatkoa: Ke Kaskelan (ks Pyöräilyseura Zeus) 10km tempo 18.30 ja kunnon lämmittelyt 43km eli lähtö tuvalta 16.30. Takas palautellen sitten jotain reittiä, ite ajan Kalajärvelle esim samaa reittiä Vihdintielle asti. Jos kiinnostaa, ilmoittele. Toivotaan, että Foreca väärässä.



Olen tänään Järvenpäässä piipahtamassa, joten saatan koukata tuota kautta kotimatkalla, jos aikataulut mätsää.

----------


## TuH

Onko keskiviikolle muuten tiedossa normimuotoista tupalenkkiä klo 18 lähdöllä? Oma aikataulu ei tuolle klo 16:30 tempolenkille anna mitenkään myöten.

----------


## pirtti

Onko huomenna klo 18 lähdöllä ajajia? Itse ajelen maantietä huomenna joka tapauksessa, jos on muita lähtijöitä niin voin ajaa Bembölen kautta kuudelta. Vauhti toiveiden mukaan 25-30+, jos ei nyt kuitenkaan kauheasti yli 30.

----------


## juhone

> Onko huomenna klo 18 lähdöllä ajajia? Itse ajelen maantietä huomenna joka tapauksessa, jos on muita lähtijöitä niin voin ajaa Bembölen kautta kuudelta. Vauhti toiveiden mukaan 25-30+, jos ei nyt kuitenkaan kauheasti yli 30.



Mä voin tulla mukaan köröttelemään. Jos käpätään vauhti vaikka 28:n niin voisi useampi uskaltautua mukaan.

----------


## timppa_234

> Onko huomenna klo 18 lähdöllä ajajia?



Voisin tulla torstailenkille joukkoon sankkaan. Toiveissa joku suht lyhyt ja reipas lenkki.

----------


## tipsu

Harmin paikka, lupaavat hyvää säätä, mutta en ehdi ihan kuudeksi. Täytyy varmaan hyödyntää sää, ja ajella vaikka oma lenkki :Hymy:  Ensi viikolla sitten tammailemaan :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

Eli taas tämmöistä kp:n tyylistä teholenksua ajattelin polkea. Voin tulla tuvan kautta jos joku muukin haluaa lähteä "kehittämään" itseään, mutta ilmoitelkaa koska menen muuten omia aikojani.





> Aluksi 2x(3x2min) maxteho vetoja. Sitten 2/3min ns over-under eli syke kynnystehon molemmin puolin 20min. Lopuksi vauhtikestävyys yhdessä porukassa 40min. Intervallien väleissä 10-15 min palatukset, jossa porukka kerätään kasaan.

----------


## kp63

> Eli taas tämmöistä kp:n tyylistä teholenksua ajattelin polkea. Voin tulla tuvan kautta jos joku muukin haluaa lähteä "kehittämään" itseään, mutta ilmoitelkaa koska menen muuten omia aikojani.



Lisää tehoa: lauantaina mäkiharjoitus  :Kieli pitkällä:  jne säästä riippumatta. Jos ei tule ilmoittautuneita ajelen mäkeen ehkä pohjoisen kautta. Nyt sääennusteet epäilee, että aamusella olisi kuivempaa eli startti alustavasti 9.00. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...819499b35&z=11

JK: Ajelen tänään Espoon keskuksesta Vantaankosken lenkille, jos muita menijöitä, niin ilmoita ja treffataan 17.20 Tuvalla.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Teholenksujen vaihtoehdoksi ehdotaan perinteistä PK-lenkkiä?

----------


## make.v

tulen myös tuvalle tänään, tuo 28 lenkki kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## KaroI

Samoin tämä, tullaan tuvalle tänään kuudeksi.

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Teholenksujen vaihtoehdoksi ehdotaan perinteistä PK-lenkkiä?



 Tykkää!

----------


## karhile

> Onko huomenna klo 18 lähdöllä ajajia? Itse ajelen maantietä huomenna joka tapauksessa, jos on muita lähtijöitä niin voin ajaa Bembölen kautta kuudelta. Vauhti toiveiden mukaan 25-30+, jos ei nyt kuitenkaan kauheasti yli 30.



Taidanpa tulla testailemaan itseäni. Max. mielellään 28.

----------


## mantis

Kiitos intervalli-porukalle! Hyvät treenit saatiin aikaiseksi ja kelikin oli vielä kiva niin mikäs sen parempaa. 78km kerty matkaa ovelta ovelle. Hapokasta, nyt kyllä kelpaa sauna ja kunnon venyttely päälle.

----------


## ElluT

> Kiitos intervalli-porukalle! Hyvät treenit saatiin aikaiseksi ja kelikin oli vielä kiva niin mikäs sen parempaa. 78km kerty matkaa ovelta ovelle. Hapokasta, nyt kyllä kelpaa sauna ja kunnon venyttely päälle.



Kiitokset munkin puolesta! Kyllä porukassa vaan saa itsestään enemmän irti kuin yksin nykiessä - ihan eri fiilis! Hyvät vedot oli, ja sainpa hyvät peesausharjoituksetkin samalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Ei-intervallaajat jakaantu Kylmälän kohdalla kahtia ja lyhyemmän lenkin ajaneet ajoivat seuraavanlaisen lenkin:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/82140769

Kiitos kanssakulkijoille, kivaa oli vaikka polvet alko oireileen loppumatkasta!

----------


## juhone

Kiitokset myös puolestani lenkkiseurasta. Tuvalta lähti laskujeni mukaan yhdeksän kuskia ajamaan normilenkkiä. Kuten Tassu mainitsi, porukka jakaantui Kylmälän nurkilla kahtia. Kylmälän tienoilla keskari oli 28.1km/h, joten mentiin aika lähelle speksiä.

Kylmälältä jatkoi viisi kuskia reittiä Evitskog - Vols - Kirkkonummi - Masala ->. Vauhtia päätettiin lisätä hieman ja loppumatka menikin joutuisasti 29.9km/h keskarilla. Matkaa kertyi Tuvalta Kauklahteen noin 58km + siirtymät. Tässä vielä GePSikäppyrä allekirjoittaneen siirtymisineen:
http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3533096064

----------


## Tommi G

> Teholenksujen vaihtoehdoksi ehdotaan perinteistä PK-lenkkiä?



Tupalenkille tullaan,onko Janilla reitti jo suunniteltu ?

----------


## Jan Kruse

Huomenna lupaavat vilpoista aamua, mutta ei sadetta. Ajattelin että voisi polkea ensiksi vastatuuleen eli pohjoiseen ja sitten myötätuulessa takaisin. Tommi voisit nyt tuoda se sun uusi karttalaite niin ei eksytä....
Minulle voisi sopia 120-150km PK keskarilla 28-30 ja aamulla voidaan pitää pikainen reittipalaveri, ellei joku ehdi ehdottaa jotakin

----------


## ElluT

> Lisää tehoa: lauantaina mäkiharjoitus  jne säästä riippumatta. Jos ei tule ilmoittautuneita ajelen mäkeen ehkä pohjoisen kautta. Nyt sääennusteet epäilee, että aamusella olisi kuivempaa eli startti alustavasti 9.00. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...819499b35&z=11



Mä saattaisin olla lähdössä mäki-tuskareitille  :No huh!:  Voin yrittää pysyä peesissä sun vk-vedoissa, mut jos ei onnaa, voidaan ajaa kiinni sit palautellessa. 

Jos jalat ihan tukossa aamulla eikä mäkeen kannata lähteä, saatan suunnata tupailuun.

----------


## kp63

Jollei *sitovia ilmoittautuneita* ole aamulla klo 8.00 foorumilla, niin ajan oman lenkin. Sääennusteen puolesta voidaan startata myös klo 10

----------


## equilibrium

Mä voin Ellu tulla tsemppaamaan sua mäkivedoissa.  :Vink: 

Kymppi sopii mulle lähtöajaksi paremmin, kerkeää vähän keli lämmitä ennen siirtymästarttia. Pitää varmaa kaivaa muutenkin lämpöisempää vaatetta taas laatikon pohjalta, kun eilenkin meinasi tulla vilu.

----------


## ElluT

No onhan se sit sinne mäkeen lähdettävä, kun on tsemppausta tiedossa ja KP:ltäkin tuli boldattua tekstiä  :Hymy:  Mäkin lähtisin mieluummin kympiltä tuvalta, kun on tuota siirtymää sinnekin jo.

----------


## kp63

Hienoa. Samaa mieltä, että kovat lenkit pääsääntöisesti levänneenä, mutta naseva vaihtoehto on tehdä ne joskus myös väsyneenä (itelläkin jalat valmiiksi aika puhki) kisatilannetta simuloiden.  Huomenna siis klo 10 tuvalta pääsee mukaan intervalliharjoitukseen. Katellaan mihin tupalenkkiläiset lopulta lähtee ja  mahdollisuuksien mukaan peesataan eli sovelletaan ton lenksun kiertosuuntaa. VK-osuus ajellaan ilman muuta kimpassa. Siippoosta Velskolaan on pääsääntöisesi suht tasasta eli eiköhän peesihommalla selvitä.

----------


## StePe

Voisin huomenna yrittää tulla rauhalliselle tupalenkille, jos nyt kohtuudella saa yhden väliin jääneen yön univelat kuitattua aamuun mennessä. Varmaan sitten aamullakin voi jonkun reitin keksiä (minulla ainakaan ei ole koskaan jäänyt lenkki ajamatta sen takia, ettei olisi löytynyt reittiä).

----------


## Viineri

Mukana ollaan pk tupalenkillä, ei väliä vaikka tulis vaan reilu satku, jaksaa illlalla juhlia paremmin :Hymy:  

Reitistä ei kannata murehtia, sen ehtii keksiä aamulla tuvallakin, ehdotan vaihteeksi Vihdin suuntaa, vaikka Suonpääntien kautta Vihti kk:hon, siitä vaikka Haaviston kautta Läyliäisiin kahville, tai voi oikaista suoraan Vihtijärvelle, jotakin sellaista. 

Jätetään me intervallit väliin, ja yritetään mennä tasaisella kuormituksella, itsekin kaipaan vaan ihan peruskilometrejä , kun niitä ei montaa ole ehtinyt tänä vuonna kertyä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Hienoa. Samaa mieltä, että kovat lenkit pääsääntöisesti levänneenä, mutta naseva vaihtoehto on tehdä ne joskus myös väsyneenä (itelläkin jalat valmiiksi aika puhki) kisatilannetta simuloiden.  Huomenna siis klo 10 tuvalta pääsee mukaan intervalliharjoitukseen. Katellaan mihin tupalenkkiläiset lopulta lähtee ja  mahdollisuuksien mukaan peesataan eli sovelletaan ton lenksun kiertosuuntaa. VK-osuus ajellaan ilman muuta kimpassa. Siippoosta Velskolaan on pääsääntöisesi suht tasasta eli eiköhän peesihommalla selvitä.



Voisin tulla mukaan säävarauksella. Kroppa alkaa olla jotenkin toipunut siitä keskiviikon riehumisesta, joten kai sitä voisi taas rääkätä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Kaipati joku halajaa baanalle vappupäivänäkin. Eli tommosta satkun pk-lenkkiä vois ajatella. Jos muilla oli jo muita mielessä, nekin käy. Voisin kipparoida ton suht rauhallisesti 27-28 keskarilla ja ylämäet rauhallisesti eli sopii vappusimaa nauttineille ja niille, jotka pohtii 25 ja 28 nopeusryhmien välillä. Tää vois olla taas takuulenkki eli speksistä ei poiketa ellei se kaikille sovi. Joku vois ottaa nopeamman ryhmän komentoon ja keksiä tohon lenkkiin tarvittavat sakkolenkit.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.056747&z=11

----------


## abruzziamo

Hienoa! Mietinkin jo, että lähteeköhän kukaan sunnuntaina lenkille. Itse siis ainakin tulossa mukaan.

----------


## equilibrium

Sadetutkat ei näytä kovin hyvää: ainakin Forecan iPhone-ohjelma ennustaa sadetta, samoin näytti norskit lupaavan. Katson vielä miltä näyttää tunnin päästä, mutta jos on liian märkää luvassa, ajan mieluummin oman lenkin iltapäivällä kuivemmissa olosuhteissa.

----------


## kp63

> Sadetutkat ei näytä kovin hyvää: ainakin Forecan iPhone-ohjelma ennustaa sadetta, samoin näytti norskit lupaavan. Katson vielä miltä näyttää tunnin päästä, mutta jos on liian märkää luvassa, ajan mieluummin oman lenkin iltapäivällä kuivemmissa olosuhteissa.



Veikkaan kuitenkin niin, että iltapäivällä saat ajaa kumisaappaissa. No mä ajan nyt anyway tuvalle. Jos mäkiosuuden kerkiää ajaa suht kuivassa, ei loppumatkaa sade haittaa.

----------


## Iletys

Aattelin kysästä, mikä on kiinnostus sellaisille viikonlopun "iltalenkeille"? En tarkoita kaljan juontia vaikka kivaa sekin on. Itselläni on sellanen ongelma, että 10-11 lähtöihin ei perheellisistä syistä yleensä pääse. Huomennakin pääsee vasta kolmen jälkeen lenkille.
Eli käytännössä tuollainen arkilenkkiporukka viikonlopulle. Lähtö n 16:00 ja kestoltaan 2-3h.
Tämä on siis kysely kiinnostuksesta ja en varmaan tällaisellekaan lenkille itse aina pääse.  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

Tuvan intervalliryhmä ajeli tupapappojen kanssa Vihtiin, jossa erkanimme, kiitos mukavista peeseistä. Mina, ElluT ja AriT (onkohan naimisissa tai sukua?) vedettiin Siippoon mäki 4 kertaan 5 sijasta, ku ei jaksanut, no oikeesti mä en jaksanut, nuoret olis ku ne on ihan kauheita happoja. Sitten tauoteltiin Nesteellä. Sateen ja tietyön (Otalammelta Siippoon tielle 1322 ei voi ajaa, sepelillä) takia oikaistiin Velskolaan Vihdintien kautta. Vaikka jalat oli jo Vappukunnossa, vedettiin Velskolan pikis silti täysiä. Onnistunut harjoitus, kiitos mukanaolleille, kaikille hauskaa vappua ja toivotaan huomiseksi poutaa, jotta päästään yllä speksatulle vappulenkille.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuvan intervalliryhmä ajeli tupapappojen kanssa Vihtiin, jossa erkanimme, kiitos mukavista peeseistä. Mina, ElluT ja AriT (onkohan naimisissa tai sukua?) vedettiin Siippoon mäki 4 kertaan 5 sijasta, ku ei jaksanut, no oikeesti mä en jaksanut, nuoret olis ku ne on ihan kauheita happoja. Sitten tauoteltiin Nesteellä. Sateen ja tietyön (Otalammelta Siippoon tielle 1322 ei voi ajaa, sepelillä) takia oikaistiin Velskolaan Vihdintien kautta. Vaikka jalat oli jo Vappukunnossa, vedettiin Velskolan pikis silti täysiä. Onnistunut harjoitus, kiitos mukanaolleille, kaikille hauskaa vappua ja toivotaan huomiseksi poutaa, jotta päästään yllä speksatulle vappulenkille.



Kiitokset myös omasta puolestani ja kiitokset tupaporukalle alkumatkan peesiavuista. Olihan se melko hapokasta - ja likaista. Sai pestä pyörää, kuskia ja vaatteita kotona ihan urakalla.

----------


## ElluT

Oli kyllä todella onnistunut treeni, kiitos vaan KP ja Ari! Velskola meni yllättäen kovempaa kuin viimeksi - liekö syynä toi mäkinen "alkulämmittely"  :Hymy: 

Mä vietin fillarin kanssa melkein tunnin suihkussa... Onkohan tärkeysjärjestys kohillaan, kun ensin piti puunata fillari ja sitten vasta kuski?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JaTu

> Kaipati joku halajaa baanalle vappupäivänäkin.



Kyllä vappusimalenkkiä tosiaan halajataan. Mihis aikaan huomenissa olis startti?

----------


## pirtti

Veikkaan että klo 11 startataan, vaikka itse heitän vakioehdotukseni klo 10  :Hymy: 

(heräilen kuitenkin aina ajoissa ja aamulla se tunti yleensä valuu "hukkaan", iltapäivällä voisi ollakin jotain ideaa olla aiemmin kotona... mutta makuasioita, tiedän että monet tykkää nukkua pitkään)

----------


## kp63

> Kyllä vappusimalenkkiä tosiaan halajataan. Mihis aikaan huomenissa olis startti?



Normiaikaan klo 11. Pienenpienenä optiona kannattaa pitää säävaraus eli jos ennuste on sellainen, että klo 10 olisi selkeästi parempi ajosää, niin voitaneen ottaa se huomioon. Jos lähtö aikaistuu ilmoitan viimeistään 8.45 tänne.

----------


## apuajaja

Täältä ääni klo 10 startille. Norskien ja Forecan mukaan sade alkaisi noin klo 15 aikoihin. Joka tapauksessa aamupäivä iltapäivää parempi ilmeisesti.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin veivaamassa Tupa-Tupa 125km, 7hlö oli matkassa, lähtiessä tais olla 11, mutta kolme lähti Vihdissä mäkitreeniin Painonummenmäkeen. Mulla oli ka. 28,6, mutta siinä on 18km alkulämmittelyä yksin, joten varmaan jossain 29-30 välillä liikuttiin porukkaosuus. 

Kylmäkin meinas välillä olla, kun "lämmöt" kävi Haavistontiellä +3:ssa, Vihtijärven tauon jälkeen onneksi aurinko lämmitti ja tiekin oli kuiva.

Tuon Otalammen tietyöt pääsee kiertämään Oikotien ja Rantatien kautta, joten Vihdintietä tarvii ajaa alle 1km. Vihdintieltä siitä vanhan Otalammen kahvituvan jälkeen tiukka vasen, joka menee Otalammen uimarannan ohi, sitten pitää vielä kerran muistaa kääntyä vasemmalle, niin tulee takaisin tutulle reitille. 

t:Hannu

----------


## mantis

Lähetäänkö jo klo 10 vai 11?

----------


## apuajaja

Mä voisin tulla tuvalle klo 10ksi jos parikin muuta tulis niin voitaisi lähteä veivaamaan tuntia aiemmin samoilla spekseillä.

----------


## kp63

> Lähetäänkö jo klo 10 vai 11?



Tämänhetken tiedon perusteella sadetta tulossa idästä iltapäivällä. On siis perusteltua ainakin yhden poppoon startata* jo klo 10*. Nähdään tuvalla.

Voihan aamu-uniset ajaa sitten oman kierroksen klo 11, jos porukkaa riittää.

----------


## mantis

Ok, mä tuun kans kymmeneks. Saatan olla jokusen minuutin myöhässä kun vaihdan kiekot.

----------


## kp63

Kymmenkunta kuskia starttasi 10 tuvalta. Alkuosa ajeltiin myötätuuleen speksin mukaan. Vappumunkit nautittiin Pikkalassa. Loppuosa tultiin Heikin ehdotuksen mukaisesti Niemenkylän ja Palojärven kautta vastatuulen. Omaan mittariin 134km siirtyminen ja tuulesta huolimatta varsin onnistunut lenksu, sadekkaan ei iskenyt. Kiitokset seurasta.

3 seuraavaa viikonloppua olen näistä kuvioista pois eli olkaapa muut aktiivisia . 28 tai 29.5 palaan astialle 300km PK-lenkillä alustavasti Porvoon Orimattilan ja Mäntsälän suuntaan.

----------


## karhile

Meikäläiseltä loppui tehot n. 25 kilsan tienoilla eli suurinpiirtein heti tuon rengaskorjauksen jälkeen, vaikka siihen asti kaikki sujui hyvin. Kaiketi tuosta voi päätellä, että "huippu-urheilijan" lihakseni kylmeni hetkessä vauhdin hidastuttua korjauksen ajaksi ja tämän jälkeen ne olikin sitten poissa pelistä ja yritin pysyä mukana pelkällä tahdonvoimalla huonoin tuloksin. Ajoin sitten kuitenkin kohtuullisesti yhteensä 102 kilsaa, joten kai sitä kunto taas hiukan koheni. Pitänee mennä taas Hepon lenkeille löysäilemään 25 ryhmään, ehkä sitä uskaltaa taas epoilla joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## mantis

> 3 seuraavaa viikonloppua olen näistä kuvioista pois eli olkaapa muut aktiivisia . 28 tai 29.5 palaan astialle 300km PK-lenkillä alustavasti Porvoon Orimattilan ja Mäntsälän suuntaan.



Mullakin on reissu edessä  tässä kuussa, mutta toi Orimattilan reissu kuullostaa sopivan 'sairaalta' että vois lähteä mukaan. Palaan tosin vasta 27.5 joten toi 29.5 olis alustavasti parempi jos saa toivoa.

----------


## Pakkeli

> Meikäläiseltä loppui tehot n. 25 kilsan tienoilla eli suurinpiirtein heti tuon rengaskorjauksen jälkeen, vaikka siihen asti kaikki sujui hyvin. Kaiketi tuosta voi päätellä, että "huippu-urheilijan" lihakseni kylmeni hetkessä vauhdin hidastuttua korjauksen ajaksi ja tämän jälkeen ne olikin sitten poissa pelistä ja yritin pysyä mukana pelkällä tahdonvoimalla huonoin tuloksin. Ajoin sitten kuitenkin kohtuullisesti yhteensä 102 kilsaa, joten kai sitä kunto taas hiukan koheni. Pitänee mennä taas Hepon lenkeille löysäilemään 25 ryhmään, ehkä sitä uskaltaa taas epoilla joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa.



Tavataan Hepolan 25:ssa! Olen kahdessa lähdössä roikkunut mukana, kerran Lohjalle ja lauantaina Veikkolaan, mutta vaikka viime kesänä loppukaudesta pystyi roikkumaan iltalenkeillä yli 30 keskareissa, nyt ei kunto ole riittänyt hitaampaankaan menoon.

----------


## karhile

> Tavataan Hepolan 25:ssa! Olen kahdessa lähdössä roikkunut mukana, kerran Lohjalle ja lauantaina Veikkolaan, mutta vaikka viime kesänä loppukaudesta pystyi roikkumaan iltalenkeillä yli 30 keskareissa, nyt ei kunto ole riittänyt hitaampaankaan menoon.



Samoin meni itsellänikin syksyllä, kahdesti tuli roikuttua koko matka 30-31 keskarissa tiistain lenkeillä, eikä tällä kaudellakaan noilla 25 lenkeillä ole ollut ongelmia, mutta nyt tuli noutaja, joten ensi sunnuntaina ilmeisesti taas Vantaankoskelle kuntoa nostamaan porukassa.

----------


## kp63

Tossa skitsi kevään pitemmästä PK lenkistä. Ennakkoon ajopäivä olisi la tai su 28-29.5. Säät jne kaikki vaikuttavat, mutta laittakaapa muistiin kalenteriin. Speksattu 29km/h eli pitemmän linjan ketjunpyörittäjille.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.056747&z=11

----------


## mantis

> Tossa skitsi kevään pitemmästä PK lenkistä...



Hyvältä näyttää... toivottavasti ei tuule lounaasta niin kuin yleensä  :Leveä hymy:  Onko noi lepopaikat nyt sitten tehokertymän mukaisesti tasavälein siten että tuuli on huomioitu?  :Cool:  (Eikös se kp ollut niin että on aloittelijamaista asettaa taukopaikat tasavälein matkan suhteen)

----------


## kp63

> Samoin meni itsellänikin syksyllä, kahdesti tuli roikuttua koko matka 30-31 keskarissa tiistain lenkeillä, eikä tällä kaudellakaan noilla 25 lenkeillä ole ollut ongelmia, mutta nyt tuli noutaja, joten ensi sunnuntaina ilmeisesti taas Vantaankoskelle kuntoa nostamaan porukassa.



Alkuosuus ajeltiin molemmilla lenksuilla siten, että oikein peesaten ei ois pitänyt pudota. Molemmat lenksut on jonninverran mäkisiä eli olisko ongelmana mäkitekniikka?.

----------


## kp63

> Hyvältä näyttää... toivottavasti ei tuule lounaasta niin kuin yleensä  Onko noi lepopaikat nyt sitten tehokertymän mukaisesti tasavälein siten että tuuli on huomioitu?  (Eikös se kp ollut niin että on aloittelijamaista asettaa taukopaikat tasavälein matkan suhteen)



aivan ja siksi se on vain skitsi. Tän välin kun oon poissa niin derivoin mäet, jotta voin muodostaa mäkiprofiilimatriisin, josta ratkaisen numeerisesti muutaman faktorin, jotta saan tehokertymän peruslausekkeen, jonka sitten tarkastelen integroimalla sen erisuuruisten muuttuvien tuulivektoreiden kanssa. Sitten kerron tarkat taukopaikat.

----------


## robink

> Tossa skitsi kevään pitemmästä PK lenkistä. Ennakkoon ajopäivä olisi la tai su 28-29.5. Säät jne kaikki vaikuttavat, mutta laittakaapa muistiin kalenteriin. Speksattu 29km/h eli pitemmän linjan ketjunpyörittäjille.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.056747&z=11



100-120km pois ja vauhti alle 25, oikeasti alle 25, niin oon messissä.

----------


## tipsu

> 100-120km pois ja vauhti alle 25, oikeasti alle 25, niin oon messissä.




Meidän lyhyemmän linjan ketjunpyörittäjien pitää järjestää oma lenkki :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

> 100-120km pois ja vauhti alle 25, oikeasti alle 25, niin oon messissä.



Itäpuolella maasto on sen verran tasaisempaa kuin lännessä, että peesissä pääsee tuolla paljon helpommalla.

KP:n luonnoksessa ei näytä olevan mitään uusia pätkiä ja on noita taukojakin ideoitu sen verran reilusti, että varmaankin jätän tuon keikan väliin, vaikka muuten idea periaatteessa kiinnostaisikin.

----------


## karhile

> Alkuosuus ajeltiin molemmilla lenksuilla siten, että oikein peesaten ei ois pitänyt pudota. Molemmat lenksut on jonninverran mäkisiä eli olisko ongelmana mäkitekniikka?.



Oliskohan tämä kommentti ennemmin tuohon Pakkelin kirjoitukseen?
Itsellänihän on toki mäkitekniikka hallussa.....ainakin alamäkitekniikka :Hymy: .

----------


## jjyrki

300 km, hmmm. 
Yks pointti: aika kauas ulottuu tuo lenkki, väsähdyksen sattuessa saattaapi olla vaikea matka kotiin.
Jos reitti pysyttelisi esim. Lohja-Karkkila-Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Porvoo -kaaren
alapuolella niin kotiin pääsisi kesken reissun järkevällä noin 50 km ajolla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Juu ei. 300 km:n lenkki ajetaan tietysti mahdollisimman kauaksi että tulee nähtyä uusia reittejä. Jos väsähtää niin sitten junalla tai bussilla takaisin. Mutta juu, mää en pääse osallistumaan tuona viikonloppuna kun on kalenteriin merkitty rock-juhlat. (Ei kyllä pahasti muitakaan viikonloppuja ole vapaana ennen kisakauden loppua).

----------


## Heikki

> Tossa skitsi kevään pitemmästä PK lenkistä. Ennakkoon ajopäivä olisi la tai su 28-29.5. Säät jne kaikki vaikuttavat, mutta laittakaapa muistiin kalenteriin. Speksattu 29km/h eli pitemmän linjan ketjunpyörittäjille.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.056747&z=11



Hienoja pätkiä olet kerännyt tähän lenkkiin, esim sakkolenkki Porvoon eteläpuolella ja reitti Porvoonjoen vartta ylös Orimattilaan (oletan, että reitti ajetaan kp-mäisesti vastapäivään). 
Mutta miksi rangasta porukkaa ajattamalla Hki-Porvoo väli Uutta Porvoontietä/Helsingintietä? Tuo on yleensä sen verran vilkas tie, että autoilijat eivät juuri ymmärrä ajotiellä pyöräilyä, kun klv on kuitenkin koko matkalle olemassa. Pohjoisempi reitti Nikkilän ja Hinthaaran kautta on monin verroin miellyttävämpi. Eikä siellä onneksi juuri ole pyöräteitä.
Tätä ei saa nyt kuitenkaan tulkita niin, että olisin jo tässä vaiheessa ilmoittaunut tuolle retkelle.

----------


## kp63

Joo ton pitkän reitin suunnittelussa oli 3 princiippiä: >300km, itään ja mahdollisimman suoraan Vantaan ja Helsingin ohi.  Laitoin sen siksi jo näkyviin, että mahdollisimman moni viilais sitä paremmaksi, sillä itelle noi kaikki Lahdentien itäpuolet on vieraita.

Eli kaikki ideat on enemmän kuin tervetulleita erityisesti niiltä, jotka on noita ajellut. Niille, jotka pohtii jaksaako lenkin ajaa, niin tämä ei ole oikea lenkki. Mutta esim Vätterundiin aikoville varmaan kohallaan.

----------


## Heikki

> heti tuon rengaskorjauksen jälkeen



On varmaankin paikallaan pikku kertaus ryhmässäajamisen periaatteisiin?
Jonon vetäjä on koko jonon palveluksessa. Vetäjä valitsee ajoreitin niin, että perässätulijat voivat turvallisesti seurata samaa jälkeä hyvinkin tiukassa peesissä. Kuopat ja reiät kierretään loivin ajolinjoin. Yksin ajaessahan kuopat voi ohittaa hyvinkin läheltä, mutta ryhmää vetäessä tämä tapa johtaa takuuvarmasti siihen, että joku jäljempänä täräyttää siihen montuun. Ja huuto: "Monttu!" pitää kuulua. Käsimerkit ovat sitten vain lisänä.
Näitä monttuun ajamisia yleensä sattuu, kun ajetaan kahdessa jonossa rinnakkain. Voitaisiinko ajatella, että näin ajettaessa kärkiparin olisi syytä jopa rajoittaa keskinäistä keskusteluaan ja keskittyä enemmän etumaaston skännäämiseen?

----------


## mantis

Ajattelin polkaista tänään vaihteeksi pohjoiseen. Käväisen tuvan kautta klo 18 joten mukaan pääsee jos haluaa. Vauhtia pyrin pitämään silleen että ollaan VK-alueella eli varmaan joku 30km/h.

Tuossa reitti: http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF8...,0.613174&z=11

----------


## Iletys

> On varmaankin paikallaan pikku kertaus ryhmässäajamisen periaatteisiin?
> Jonon vetäjä on koko jonon palveluksessa. Vetäjä valitsee ajoreitin niin, että perässätulijat voivat turvallisesti seurata samaa jälkeä hyvinkin tiukassa peesissä. Kuopat ja reiät kierretään loivin ajolinjoin. Yksin ajaessahan kuopat voi ohittaa hyvinkin läheltä, mutta ryhmää vetäessä tämä tapa johtaa takuuvarmasti siihen, että joku jäljempänä täräyttää siihen montuun. Ja huuto: "Monttu!" pitää kuulua. Käsimerkit ovat sitten vain lisänä.
> Näitä monttuun ajamisia yleensä sattuu, kun ajetaan kahdessa jonossa rinnakkain. Voitaisiinko ajatella, että näin ajettaessa kärkiparin olisi syytä jopa rajoittaa keskinäistä keskusteluaan ja keskittyä enemmän etumaaston skännäämiseen?



Peukku tälle! Varsinkin alkukaudesta parijonon oikea reuna kerää mukavan määrän kiveä ja kuoppaa renkaiden alle.
Tosin itse taisin olla viimeksi vedossa kun rengas meni. Eli joka toiselle kuoppaa kaivaa...

----------


## mantis

> On varmaankin paikallaan pikku kertaus ryhmässäajamisen periaatteisiin? ...
> Voitaisiinko ajatella, että näin ajettaessa kärkiparin olisi syytä jopa rajoittaa keskinäistä keskusteluaan ja keskittyä enemmän etumaaston skännäämiseen?



Kannatetaan. Ryhmäajotavoista pitää pystyä keskustelemaan avoimesti ja niitä tulee hioa näin alkukaudesta koska ne ovat monilla meistä vähän hakusessa. Tunnustan ensimmäisten joukossa omat mokani siellä letkan kärjessä. Niitä ei saisi tulla, mutta niitä vain tulee erinäisistä syistä. Välillä veto ei ole tarpeeksi tasainen, välillä veto mäkeen loppuu liian aikaisin ja niin edelleen. Joskus monttuja on vaikea nähdä riittävän aikaisin varjojen, valon tai muiden syiden takia. 

Tosin ainakin eilen kävi iloinen puheensorina niin kiivaana välillä että merkit eivät kyllä kulkeneet parhaalla tavalla senkään takia. Kyllä siellä peesissäkin pitää olla hereillä ja keskittyä ensisijaisesti ryhmässä ajamiseen puhumisen sijasta.

----------


## Heikki

> Kyllä siellä peesissäkin pitää olla hereillä ja keskittyä ensisijaisesti ryhmässä ajamiseen puhumisen sijasta.



Missään tapauksessa tarkoitus ei ole osoittaa ketään sormella. Pyörälenkithän ovat mitä suuremmassa määrin sosiaalisia tapahtumia, jossa keskustelu vieruskaverin kanssa mitä mainiointa yhteishengen kohottamista. Peesistä vaan noita monttuja on melko vaikea havaita riittävän ajoissa ja vielä ehtiä varoittaa takanatulevia. 
Montun läheltä ajettaessa ei enää irroteta kättä tangosta, ainoaksi konstiksi jää huutaminen. Olen myös hieman skeptinen sen suhteen, että onko yleensä turvallista aloittaa esteiden väistely keskellä glungaa. Aika usein näistä manöövereistä aiheutuu vain kasoja, kun väistäjä kaataa liian lähellä ajavan takanatulijan. Turvallisinta onkin ajaa suoraan, vaikka sitten siihen monttuun (vaikka siinä saattaa mennä oman fillarin vanne). Esteen voi kuitenkin aina yrittää ylittää hyppäämällä. Hyppääminen on suht helppoa, koska fillari edustaa yleensä vain 10%:ia kuskin painosta. Polkimet vaaka-asentoon, pylly irti satulasta ja hyppäys ylös samalla kun nostaa ohjaustangosta ja hiukan koukistaa polvia. Tätä on vain harjoiteltava niillä lenkeillä, jossa ei ole muita mukana, esim nuo kouluja edeltävät poikittaistärinäraidat ovat oivia "harjoitusmonttuja".

----------


## ElluT

Huomenna olisi tarjolla tuvalta klo 10 myös hieman normitupailua iisimpi vaihtoehto: tavoitteena nelisen tuntia leppoisaa 28-vauhtia, pyrkimys suht tasaiseen tehoon eli mäet rauhassa. 

Tämä ei ole takuulenkki  :Leveä hymy:  Vauhti ei siis välttämättä ole ihan tarkalleen tässä ilmoitettu, mutta tavoitteena on kuitenkin ajaa melko rauhallisesti.

----------


## Ari_T

> Huomenna olisi tarjolla tuvalta klo 10 myös hieman normitupailua iisimpi vaihtoehto: tavoitteena nelisen tuntia leppoisaa 28-vauhtia, pyrkimys suht tasaiseen tehoon eli mäet rauhassa. 
> 
> Tämä ei ole takuulenkki  Vauhti ei siis välttämättä ole ihan tarkalleen tässä ilmoitettu, mutta tavoitteena on kuitenkin ajaa melko rauhallisesti.



Olen myös lähdössä ajelemaan tuvalta huomenna kello 10 ja rennompikin meno kelpaa hyvin. Olitko jo miettinyt jotain reittiä?

----------


## ElluT

> Olen myös lähdössä ajelemaan tuvalta huomenna kello 10 ja rennompikin meno kelpaa hyvin. Olitko jo miettinyt jotain reittiä?



Kirkkonummen suuntaa ja länttä ajattelin. En vielä tsekannut tarkemmin, mut voin kattoo aamuks jonkin kiepin. Ja sit voidaan soveltaa matkalla fiilisten mukaan   :Hymy:

----------


## ElluT

Tänään oli kiva lenkki, jota itse häiritsin omalla tasatehoyritelmällä  :Leveä hymy:  Kilsoja kertyi kotoa saakka 135, vauhti taisi olla himpun verran yli sen 28km/h.  Reittinä oli Veikkola - Kylmälä - Lappers - Tähtelä - Degerby, kuulemma perus-Inkoosetti, mutta toisin päin (vaihtelu virkistää  :Hymy: ). Suunnattiin Juhonen kanssa Kirkkonummelta suorempaa tietä Etelä-Espooseen, muut taisivat jatkaa tuvalle?

Onko huomenna lähtijöitä klo 11?

----------


## Teppo

Inkooseen asti vauhti oli Garminin mukaan aavistuksen päälle 28 km/h. Siitä eteenpäin mentiin hieman kovempaa, koska tehomittarin hankinta on jäänyt Risulta harkinnan asteelle ja takaa kuuluvat vapaarattaiden äänet kuulemma kannustivat lisäämään vauhtia  :Hymy: . Kimppalenkkiä kertyi mulle Finnoontielle asti 125 km, avg 28.9 km/h. Harvoin kun näille lenkeille pääsen/viitsin lähteä, niin on hienoa, että sattui kohdalle hyvät säät ja leppoisa porukka.

----------


## Onceagain

> Onko huomenna lähtijöitä klo 11?



Oliko millaista reittiä mielessä?

Itse ajattelin vetää sellaisen leppoisan setin aurinkoisesta kelistä nauttien. Näillä näkymin hepon sunnuntailenkki (3-4tuntia) klo 11 täyttää nämä vaatimukset joten aikomus mennä sinne.

----------


## ElluT

> Oliko millaista reittiä mielessä?
> 
> Itse ajattelin vetää sellaisen leppoisan setin aurinkoisesta kelistä nauttien. Näillä näkymin hepon sunnuntailenkki (3-4tuntia) klo 11 täyttää nämä vaatimukset joten aikomus mennä sinne.



Ei vielä mitään käsitystä reitistä, mutta 5 tuntia reipasta menoa  porukan mukaan sovittaen. Mulla on Vantaankoskelle sen verran pitkä siirtymä  (yli 25km), että sinne en jaksaisi lähteä...

----------


## 42x17

> Tossa skitsi kevään pitemmästä PK lenkistä. Ennakkoon ajopäivä olisi la tai su 28-29.5. Säät jne kaikki vaikuttavat, mutta laittakaapa muistiin kalenteriin. Speksattu 29km/h eli pitemmän linjan ketjunpyörittäjille.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.056747&z=11



Toinen mukava variaatio tuosta vakiolenkistä on tulla pikkuteitä reittiä Kärkölä - Hausjärvi/Oitti - Ridasjärvi - Jokela - Järvenpää. Tosin väli Oitti-Kuru voi olla tällä hetkellä huonokuntoinen...

----------


## Ari_T

Hyvä lenkki hyvässä säässä ja mukavassa seurassa - tällaisia täytyy saada lisää. Huomenna olisi tarkoitus ajella Järvenpäähän äitienpäivää viettämään joskus aamupäivällä. Jos joku haluaa ajella pohjoiseen tuvalta, minusta saa seuraa puolimatkaan. Ajattelin ajella hieman reippaammin, mutta sekään ei ole välttämättömyys.

----------


## Onceagain

> Ei vielä mitään käsitystä reitistä, mutta 5 tuntia reipasta menoa porukan mukaan sovittaen. Mulla on Vantaankoskelle sen verran pitkä siirtymä (yli 25km), että sinne en jaksaisi lähteä...



 
Meikäläinen hoitelee siirtymät autolla, onhan se noloa kaivaa fillari takakontista mutta laiskuus näyttää iskevän huomennakin  :Hymy: 

Täytyypä tutustua espoon reitti-tarjontaankin lähiaikoina, eipä ole tullut käytyä veikkola-kylmälä-osastoa lännemmässä, mielenkiintoisia reittejä lienee sielläkin. 

Mukavia ajeluja huomiselle!

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin rapiat 120. Ylimääräisen siirtymälenkin jälkeen kotoa kotiin 187 km. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/84251386
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/84251367
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/84251339

----------


## VPR

Olisko huomenna Espoonlahden maanantailenkille lähtijöitä? Aattelin tällaisen perinteisen siivun käydä ajelemassa: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.622101&z=11

----------


## Iletys

> Olisko huomenna Espoonlahden maanantailenkille lähtijöitä? Aattelin tällaisen perinteisen siivun käydä ajelemassa: http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.622101&z=11



Huomenna ei pääse, mutta olisi se hienoa jos nuo lenkit taas jatkuisi!

----------


## mantis

> Olisko huomenna Espoonlahden maanantailenkille lähtijöitä?



Mul oli tarkoitus mennä huomenna lenkille ja reittikin oli muuten sama paitsi ajattelin polkea veikkolaan bembölen kautta mutta käy tommonenkin reitti ihan hyvin. klo 18 ja about 30 keskarilla?

----------


## TuH

Mäkin voisin yrittää tuollaiselle lenkille. Reitistä sen verran, että tuo Kylmäläntie Evitskogiin oli ihan ruvella, kun sen torstaina ajoin. Itse ajaisin suosiolla Sjökullantietä Evitskogintielle asti ja kääntyisin sieltä sitten länteen.

----------


## Teppo

> tuo Kylmäläntie Evitskogiin oli ihan ruvella, kun sen torstaina ajoin. Itse ajaisin suosiolla Sjökullantietä Evitskogintielle asti ja kääntyisin sieltä sitten länteen.



Eipäs nyt liioitella. Useita kertoja tullut ajettua tuo Kylmäläntie tänäkin keväänä, viimeksi lauantaina porukalla, eikä mitään ongelmia. Siellä on yhdessä nousussa pientä monttua ja hiekkaa mutta entäs sitten.

----------


## VPR

Ajoin sen eilen ja kyl se oli ihan ajokunnossa paria kohtaa lukuunottamatta. Viime vuonna lähettiin puol seiskalta mutta mulle käy kyllä jo kuudeltakin, eipähän viilene niin paljon loppua kohden. Toi oli 58,5 km joten jotain parin tunnin luokkaa siihen pitäis mennä. Palauttelua eilisestä satakasiseiskasta.

----------


## kp63

Tiistaina Bembölen tuvalta klo 16.30 Vantaankoskelle. Nykyään ajetaan Vantaankoskella niin kovaa, että käydään ennen sinne menoa lämmittelemässä noin 30min  :Kieli pitkällä:  Velskolan mäessä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tiistaina Bembölen tuvalta klo 16.30 Vantaankoskelle. Nykyään ajetaan Vantaankoskella niin kovaa, että käydään ennen sinne menoa lämmittelemässä noin 30min  Velskolan mäessä.



Ja Vantaankoskelta kiertotietä pitkin Myllykylään ajamaan Bianchi-cuppia.

----------


## apuajaja

> Tiistaina Bembölen tuvalta klo 16.30 Vantaankoskelle. Nykyään ajetaan Vantaankoskella niin kovaa, että käydään ennen sinne menoa lämmittelemässä noin 30min  Velskolan mäessä.



Apu kuittaa ja tulee Tuvalle.

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin kolmistaan suunniteltu reitti. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/84565254

----------


## rhubarb

Muut ovat ilmeisesti niin naatteja  :Sarkastinen:  että tässä dataa tämäniltaiselta Epo-HePo-keikalta: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/84792106. 4 henkeä lähti, 3 ajoi koko 91km ja ihan tehokastakin taisi olla. Tuntuu että olisi ajanut.

----------


## mantis

Ajattelin käydä polkemassa tänään vähän pidemmän viikkolenkin kun keli on niin hyvä. Sellainen 84km ja 30 keskarilla tasaisesti nautiskellen olis tarkoitus heittää. Tuvalta ajan, joten mukaan pääsee. Lähtöaika voisi olla vaikka 17.30 niin kerkee valosalla kotio. 

PS. Ilmoittakaa mikäli haluatte mukaan.
Tuossa vielä reitti: http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF8...,0.695572&z=11

----------


## O.K

Tänään tarkoitus ajaa kovempi harjoitus Solvallassa. Rosendahl:ia valmistava tykitys. Starttaan Shellin edestä klo 17. Lähtiöitä?

----------


## Jan Kruse

Huomiseen keliin sopiva PK lenkki kiinnostaa! Lähtö Tuvalta klo 10 tai jopa aikaisemmin?

----------


## Tommi G

> Huomiseen keliin sopiva PK lenkki kiinnostaa! Lähtö Tuvalta klo 10 tai jopa aikaisemmin?



 
Jos ei ole kova vesisade niin tulen mukaan.

----------


## juhone

> Huomiseen keliin sopiva PK lenkki kiinnostaa! Lähtö Tuvalta klo 10 tai jopa aikaisemmin?



Mitä PK tässä tapauksessa tarkoittaa? KP-PK vai ihan oikea PK? Tälläpäin voisi olla kiinnostusta.

----------


## Tommi G

> Mitä PK tässä tapauksessa tarkoittaa? KP-PK vai ihan oikea PK? Tälläpäin voisi olla kiinnostusta.



 
PK tasaisella kuormituksella 28 km/h.

----------


## VPR

Tasainen 500W?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timppa_234

> Tasainen 500W?



Fiksillä ja soraa täynnä oleva peräkärry mukana  :Cool:

----------


## apuajaja

Sunnuntaina klo 10 lähtijöitä Tuvalta? Mulle sopis esim 100-120 km keskinopeudella 28 km/h. Parametrejä voi säätää järjen rajoissa ylös- tai alaspäin.

----------


## pirtti

> Sunnuntaina klo 10 lähtijöitä Tuvalta? Mulle sopis esim 100-120 km keskinopeudella 28 km/h. Parametrejä voi säätää järjen rajoissa ylös- tai alaspäin.



Voisin lähteä aiemminkin, mutta kymppi ok. Matka ok jos kympin lähtö, jos aiempi lähtö niin vähän pidempikin matka käy. Vauhti riippuen tuulesta, mutta tuo varmaan ok jos ei törkeä tuuli ole. Paljon lujempaa en viiti ajaa huomenna. 

Mutta jos ei muita lähtijöitä niin (oma) vaihtoehto myös kiertää jonkun sakkoringin kautta Vantaankoskelle klo 11 lähtöön ja sieltä sitten 28 ryhmän matkassa, ne ajaa kuitenkin sen verran lyhyttä kieppiä että sillain saisi tuon 120 tai vähän yli täyteen.

----------


## JaTu

> Sunnuntaina klo 10 lähtijöitä Tuvalta? Mulle sopis esim 100-120 km keskinopeudella 28 km/h. Parametrejä voi säätää järjen rajoissa ylös- tai alaspäin.



Huomenna klo 10 tuvalta apun speksein sopii mulle, tulossa siis mukaan.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Kiitos seurasta neljälle muulle polkijalle jotka osallistuivat tänään Tupalenkille. Puuskittainen tuuli vei sopivasti voimat lenkillä Hyvinkäälle ja takaisin. Kiitos Stepelle reitityksestä. Matka n. 150km ja vauhti n. 29.

----------


## apuajaja

Tuvalta lähti viisi kuskia ja kuudes liittyi ryhmään Veikkolassa. Sieltä Evitskog, Virkkala (tauko), Tähtelä, Siuntio, Kirkkonummi, Masala, Mikkelä, jossa jengi pölähti kuka minnekin. Keskinopeus siinä kohtaa 29,0 km/h ja matkaa karvan alle 120 km.

----------


## VPR

Ajatteko te joka viikko saman lenkin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Ajatteko te joka viikko saman lenkin?



Helpottaa reititystä kun vakioi nää hommat.  :Hymy:  (Itsehän tosin en ajanut tätä viime viikolla) 

Kiitokset kaikille ajoseurasta ja onneksi pahemmilta vammoilta ilmeisesti vältyttiin vaikka yksi kaatuminenkin varjosti matkaa alkumatkan vesisateen lisäksi. 

Siirtymineen tuli 150km täyteen itselle ja keskari vähän reilu 29.  Taisin ajella sen paikkauksen jälkeen yksin suht ripeästi kotiin.

----------


## kp63

Muistutuksena *la 28.5 (säävaralla su 29.5)* kevään *kevyt kolmesatanen* tuvalta klo 9!!!!!.  :No huh!:  Reitin hifistely vielä tekemättä, mutta perussetti on tossa. Tietenkään ei ajeta, jos sää molempina päivinä sateinen.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...207e5261f3&z=9

Nyt la *21.5 (säävaralla su 22.5)* vois ajella pikkasen lyhyemmän sprintti-tupalenkin klo 10 (182km PK-lenkki 29-32km/h) yhdellä tauolla. Ajoaika noin 3h+3h eli huomioikaa juomissa jne.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,2.113495&z=10

----------


## pirtti

Onko huomenna tiistaina klo 18 ajelijoita? En tosin itsekään ole ihan 100% varma mahdollisen työesteen takia, mutta jos aikataulut antaa myöten niin ajan tuvan kautta klo 18. 

Oma tavoite noin 30km/h keskarilla joku reilu 60km kieppi. Voin ajaa hiljempaakin jos joku toivoo tai sitten vähän lujempaa jos saa peesailla välillä  :Hymy:  Ajoaika ei jousta kauheasti 2h yli, mutta tarvittaessa vähän.

----------


## VPR

Tossa 28. toukokuuta on Hyvinkään ajo, voi karsia hieman osallistujia.

----------


## Tommi G

[QUOTE=kp63;1612717]Muistutuksena *la 28.5 (säävaralla su 29.5)* kevään *kevyt kolmesatanen* tuvalta klo 9!!!!!.  :No huh!:  Reitin hifistely vielä tekemättä, mutta perussetti on tossa. Tietenkään ei ajeta, jos sää molempina päivinä sateinen.


Lauantaina on edessä 400 km brevetti säässä kuin säässä,muuten tulisin. :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko huomenna tiistaina klo 18 ajelijoita? En tosin itsekään ole ihan 100% varma mahdollisen työesteen takia, mutta jos aikataulut antaa myöten niin ajan tuvan kautta klo 18. 
> 
> Oma tavoite noin 30km/h keskarilla joku reilu 60km kieppi. Voin ajaa hiljempaakin jos joku toivoo tai sitten vähän lujempaa jos saa peesailla välillä  Ajoaika ei jousta kauheasti 2h yli, mutta tarvittaessa vähän.



Voisin lähteä ajelemaan tuvalta kello 18, jos täällä ilmottautuu muitakin lähtijöitä. Muuten taidan suunnata Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## Tommi G

> Voisin lähteä ajelemaan tuvalta kello 18, jos täällä ilmottautuu muitakin lähtijöitä. Muuten taidan suunnata Vantaankoskelle.



 
Ilmoittaudun mukaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ilmoittaudun mukaan.



Valitettavasti joudun kuitenkin perumaan osallistumiseni. Totesin kotimatkalla pyöräillessäni, että yskä on tehnyt comebackin, joten en ole lenkkikunnossa. Saisi tämä sairastelu nyt jo vihdoin loppua...  :Vihainen:

----------


## juhone

Meikäläinen itkee kuin pikkutyttö pienessäkin ylämäessä, joten nyt on aika tarttua härkää sarvista ja ajella muutama mäki. Jos muillekin maistuu mäet, olisin lähdössä huomenna *keskiviikkona Bembölen tuvalta klo 18*. Ideana olisi ajella *26-28km/h* keskarilla rauhallista kyytiä siirtymät ja mäet sitten jokainen ajaisi omaan tahtiin. Porukka kerätään kasaan mäen jälkeen. Nyt on hyvä sauma lähteä ajelemaan mäkeä vähän maanläheisemässä seurassa :Leveä hymy: .

Reittinä tylsä Velskola - Rinnekoti - Velskola - Solvallan urheiluopisto (jossa kuulemma on hyviä mäkiä, itse en ole siellä käynyt koskaan). Matka tuvalta tuvalle n. 70km

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.445976&z=12

Tervetuloa mukaan. Huudelkaa tänne jos kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan.

----------


## VPR

Mäkitreeni kuulostaa hyvältä, voisin lähteä messiin. Solvallassa on paljon hyviä mäkiä, Solvallan nousun voi vielä maksimoida nousemalla Solvallan laskettelukeskuksen huipulle Haukkalammen risteykseen ajamisen sijaan. Alla reittikartta ja -profiili, laskettelukeskus on piikki 51 km:n kohdalla.

----------


## Tassu

5 kuskia lähti tänään tuvalta suuntana Velskola-Rinnekoti-Klaukkala-Lahnus Bemböle. 2 tiputtautui alkumatkan jälkeen pois kyydistä (olivat ensikertalaisia). Velskola mentiin vauhdikkaasti, sit vähän tasattiin vauhtia. Lopussa Kuninkaantie tultiin myös vauhdikkaasti. Kyllä se oli makeeta vetää Tommi G:n perässä lujaa.  :Hymy:  Kiitos!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/86273242

----------


## Tommi G

> Meikäläinen itkee kuin pikkutyttö pienessäkin ylämäessä, joten nyt on aika tarttua härkää sarvista ja ajella muutama mäki. Jos muillekin maistuu mäet, olisin lähdössä huomenna *keskiviikkona Bembölen tuvalta klo 18*. Ideana olisi ajella *26-28km/h* keskarilla rauhallista kyytiä siirtymät ja mäet sitten jokainen ajaisi omaan tahtiin. Porukka kerätään kasaan mäen jälkeen. Nyt on hyvä sauma lähteä ajelemaan mäkeä vähän maanläheisemässä seurassa.
> 
> Reittinä tylsä Velskola - Rinnekoti - Velskola - Solvallan urheiluopisto (jossa kuulemma on hyviä mäkiä, itse en ole siellä käynyt koskaan). Matka tuvalta tuvalle n. 70km
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.445976&z=12
> 
> Tervetuloa mukaan. Huudelkaa tänne jos kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan.



 
Ilmottaudutaan mukaan.

----------


## pirtti

Koska tänään en sittenkään ehtinyt, niin koitan lähteä huomenna nöyryyttämään itseäni ja hidastamaan pelotonia. Ainakin jos ei sada.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Onkos Espoon vakiolenkit tälle kesälle listattu johonkin? Viime vuonna taisi olla oikeastaan joka päivälle jonkin porukan vakilenkki, lähtöpaikkojen vaihdellessa Kivenlahden TB:n, tuvan ja Mikkelän ABC:n välillä.

Tarttis vaihtaa juoksukenkiä fillariin jä lähteä peesaamaan parempikuntoisia.

----------


## VPR

Mikkelästä ei tänä vuonna lähde lenkkejä, Espoon Ikealta lähtee mahdollisesti joku sunnuntai pidempi lenkki. Muuten ajetaan yleensä maanantaina Kivenlahdesta ja tuvalta tiistaina, torstaina, lauantaina ja sunnuntaina. Kannattaa kysellä ennen lenkkiä onko muita lähtijöitä. Fillarikalenterista http://fillarikalenteri.fi/ löytyy osa lenkeistä, kunnaksi Espoo ja ruksi vain maantielenkkeihin.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä treeni, mutta jalat muussina. Pieni vinkki: 70km mäkiharkkana + siirtymät speksikeskarilla johtanee yli 3h treeniin!!!

----------


## Teppo

> Solvallassa on paljon hyviä mäkiä, Solvallan nousun voi vielä maksimoida nousemalla Solvallan laskettelukeskuksen huipulle Haukkalammen risteykseen ajamisen sijaan. Alla reittikartta ja -profiili, laskettelukeskus on piikki 51 km:n kohdalla.



Nuuksiontiellä on muuten kevyenliikenteenväylän rakennustyöt käynnissä. Viime viikolla niistä ei ollut merkittävää haittaa. Voitte maksimoida nousut ajamalla ensin tuonne huipulle, sitten edelleen Haukkalammen risteyksen ohi yleisen asfaltoidun tien päähän josta takaisin Solvallaan ja uudestaan tuonne huipulle, ja sitten Nupurintielle. Nupurintien risteyksestä on asfaltoidun osuuden loppuun ja takas noin 20km. Ajakaa tuo isolla tuumalla tempona, kyllä hapottaa. :Hymy:  Eikä sinne Rinnekodille asti tartte lähteä lainkaan kun tota 20km pätkää voi kiskoa useamman kerran. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Mikkelästä ei tänä vuonna lähde lenkkejä, Espoon Ikealta lähtee mahdollisesti joku sunnuntai pidempi lenkki. Muuten ajetaan yleensä maanantaina Kivenlahdesta ja tuvalta tiistaina, torstaina, lauantaina ja sunnuntaina. Kannattaa kysellä ennen lenkkiä onko muita lähtijöitä. Fillarikalenterista http://fillarikalenteri.fi/ löytyy osa lenkeistä, kunnaksi Espoo ja ruksi vain maantielenkkeihin.



Kiitoksia vastauksesta. Tuo fillarikalenteri oli mielessä, mutten muistanut mistä ja millä nimellä se löytyy.

----------


## pirtti

> Koska tänään en sittenkään ehtinyt, niin koitan lähteä huomenna nöyryyttämään itseäni ja hidastamaan pelotonia. Ainakin jos ei sada.



Ja vaikka paistaa ja speksi näyttää hyvältä niin skippaan silti. Erinäisiä tekosyitä en edes jaksa luetella, laiska jätkä.

----------


## VPR

Muussijalkainen KP oli päivän kovin kuski, joka mäessä täysii ohi. Skipattiin Rinnekoti ja Velskola ja ajettiin Nuuksiontien päähän bussin kääntöpaikalle ja takaisin, Solvallan korkeimman mäen kautta. Lopuksi vielä "palauttava" kruisailu Brobackantien kautta ja Turuntie tempona takaisin tuvalle. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/86464196

----------


## kp63

Kiitos Juhonelle ideasta, tosi makee setti. Otetaan uusiksi

----------


## timppa_234

Jep, hyvä lenkki oli ja Nuuksiontieltä löytyi kuin löytyikin jokunen töyssy vaikka olin toisessa kettingissä vähän epäileväinen. Tarttee käydä uudestaan josko ne menisi paremmin kun on reenattu.

----------


## kp63

Hyvät kelit luvassa eli tuvalta kannattaa ajella molempina päivinä.

Lauantain PK-tupalenkki (29-31) *klo 10*

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...7221be6e57&z=9

Sunnuntain PK-lenkki 125km *klo 11*. Kunto on nousussa eli vähän jo pitempi su lenkki (pitää olla aina vähän pitempi kuin Vantaankoskelta  :Leveä hymy: ). Ite vedän nopeamman ryhmän 28-30 (sakkolenkki ennen taukoa, jos tulee hitaampi ryhmä) eli hitaampaan ryhmään (26-28) tarvitaan kippari !!!!!!, joka vois ilmoittautua tänne, niin porukka tietää et myös hitaampi ajetaan. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

----------


## Viineri

Minäkin pääsen vaihteeksi Tupalenkille Lauantaina, toivottavasti säätiedotus ei enään paljoa muutu, ainakaan huonommaksi.

Päättelin reittiohjeista, että on tarkoitus kiertää lenkki myötäpäivään, menikö oikein?

Jos näin, lähden kotoa Tuvalle heti yhdeksän jälkeen.

T:Hannu

----------


## VPR

Lauantain lenkki näyttää hyvältä ja sisältää mullekin uusia pätkiä, viikonloppu menee kylläkin metsässä joten en pääse mukaan.

----------


## juhone

Kiitoksia vielä puolestani eilisestä mäkitreenistä. Ihan hyvä että jätettiin Rinnekodit ja Velskolat väliin. Nuksiontien mäet oli aivan riittävät :Leveä hymy: .

Lopun "palautteleva" oli tosi makee, vaikka itselläni se oli epätoivoista peesissä rimpuilua, mutta pysyin kuin pysyin mukana. Kiitosia kannustuksesta edessä olleelle herrasvetomiehelle.

----------


## apuajaja

> Kiitosia kannustuksesta edessä olleelle herrasvetomiehelle.



Apuajaja kerrankin oikeissa töissä  :Hymy:

----------


## StePe

> Hyvät kelit luvassa eli tuvalta kannattaa ajella molempina päivinä.
> 
> Lauantain PK-tupalenkki (29-31) *klo 10*
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...7221be6e57&z=9



Lauantain reitti tarjoaisi hyvän pohjan kunnon lenkille, kun ilmeisestikin Karkkilaan suunnitellun kahvitauon korvaisi puolen tunnin mäkitreenillä Antiaisentiellä.  :Leveä hymy: 
Valitettavasti parin potentiaalisen tupalenkkiläisen kanssa suuntaamme lauantaina 24 h flechelle määränpäänä Tampere (porukassa olisi tänäkin vuonna vielä tilaa parille lisäosallistujalle).

Kun KP on tuota 300 km lenkkiäkin muutamaan otteeseen mainostanut, niin mainostan tässä myös omaa perinteistä (vuodesta 2006 alkaen) päiväkahvilenkkiä Tampereelle 12.6. (säävarauksella). Matka on vuosittain vähän reitistä riippuen vaihdellut 410 ja 470 km välillä (viime vuonna oli Etelä-Suomen sateiden vuoksi lyhennetty n. 70 km versio Ittalasta).

----------


## VPR

Eikö kova kuski ajaisi ensin Tampereelle, sitten Pirkan Pyöräilyn 217 km ja lopuksi takaisin kotiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Minäkin pääsen vaihteeksi Tupalenkille Lauantaina, toivottavasti säätiedotus ei enään paljoa muutu, ainakaan huonommaksi.
> 
> Päättelin reittiohjeista, että on tarkoitus kiertää lenkki myötäpäivään, menikö oikein?
> 
> Jos näin, lähden kotoa Tuvalle heti yhdeksän jälkeen.
> 
> T:Hannu



jep, kotiin pääset sitten porukassa

----------


## JaTu

> Hyvät kelit luvassa eli tuvalta kannattaa ajella molempina päivinä.
> 
> Lauantain PK-tupalenkki (29-31) *klo 10*
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...7221be6e57&z=9



 
Mä voisin tulla lauantaina mukaan hakemaan kokemusta vähän pidemmästä lenkistä. Koska tässä on nyt kyse mulle ekasta normia (120 km) pidemmästä kiekasta, tekisin tällä kertaa ultimate peesitreenin eli luovuttaisin jo heti lähdössä kaikki vetovuorot teille kokeneille-ketjunpyörittäjä-karpaaseille  :Leveä hymy:   
Mitä sanoo ryhmänjohtaja KP, sopisiko tämmöinen diili?

----------


## kp63

> Mä voisin tulla lauantaina mukaan hakemaan kokemusta vähän pidemmästä lenkistä. Koska tässä on nyt kyse mulle ekasta normia (120 km) pidemmästä kiekasta, tekisin tällä kertaa ultimate peesitreenin eli luovuttaisin jo heti lähdössä kaikki vetovuorot teille kokeneille-ketjunpyörittäjä-karpaaseille   
> Mitä sanoo ryhmänjohtaja KP, sopisiko tämmöinen diili?



Ilman muuta ja ajattelinkin sanoa sen lenkin alussa niille, jotka vähänkin epäilee kestävyyttään. Mielummin koko matka peesissä kuin alussa keulilla ja lopussa jarruna. Eli kenekään ei ole tarvis vetää, mielelläni ajan keulilla ja vedän koko reitin, jos oltais vaikka kaksin, mutta sitten keskari on haarukan alapäässä, mutta tärkeämpää on kuitenkin, että on kiva porukka. 

Mutta muistä nämä: sulla oltava mukana min 2l juomaa (mulla 3l) + 200g hiilareita per puolisko. Lisäksi 2kpl sisärenkaita ja semmonen kartanpala tai GP et tarvittaessa löydät kotiin.

----------


## Jälkijouko

Meikäläinen ilmoittautuu. Vihdoinkin sopii tupa aikatauluihin.
Sovittiin juuri Risu-Hannun kanssa että on pakko kääntyä Lohjalta takaisin. Jos muillakin on kiire kotiin niin saa tulla mieluusti mukaan.

----------


## Ari_T

Joo, mukana ollaan lauantaina, jos flunssa ei enää palaa takaisin häiritsemään.

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Meikäläinen ilmoittautuu. Vihdoinkin sopii tupa aikatauluihin.
> Sovittiin juuri Risu-Hannun kanssa että on pakko kääntyä Lohjalta takaisin. Jos muillakin on kiire kotiin niin saa tulla mieluusti mukaan.



jep, varmaan Lehmijärven ja Vesikansantien suunnasta tms - ja kotiväki kiittää. 
T: Hannu myös

----------


## Tassu

> Aattelin kysästä, mikä on kiinnostus sellaisille  viikonlopun "iltalenkeille"? En tarkoita kaljan juontia vaikka kivaa  sekin on. Itselläni on sellanen ongelma, että 10-11 lähtöihin ei  perheellisistä syistä yleensä pääse. Huomennakin pääsee vasta kolmen  jälkeen lenkille.
> Eli käytännössä tuollainen arkilenkkiporukka viikonlopulle. Lähtö n 16:00 ja kestoltaan 2-3h.







> Tälle olisi tilausta huomenna tupailun vaihtoehtona. Lähtö Bembölestä 15-16 välillä, pari tuntia 28-30 keskarilla.
> Jos kiinnostusta niin viesti tähän ketjuun. En tule paikalle, jos ketään ei kiinnosta vaan suuntaan jonnekin tai sit en.



Ei enää tilauksessa.

----------


## kp63

16 kuskia lähti tuvalta. 11 tossun alla elävää ajoi ns sprintin, mutta 4 kovaa jäbää ja 1 ihan käsittämättömän kova lady ajoivat 182km speksilenkin ilman teknisiä tai muita murheita 31 keskarilla. Kiva sää ja hyvä lenkki eli  kiitos porukalla.

----------


## Ari_T

> 16 kuskia lähti tuvalta. 11 tossun alla elävää ajoi ns sprintin, mutta 4 kovaa jäbää ja 1 ihan käsittämättömän kova lady ajoivat 182km speksilenkin ilman teknisiä tai muita murheita 31 keskarilla. Kiva sää ja hyvä lenkki eli  kiitos porukalla.



Todella hyvä lenkki oli - kauden parhaita. Ahterikin kesti istumisen yllättävän hyvin, joten enköhän uskalla lähteä ensi viikonlopun ylipitkällekin tuolla maantiefillarilla. Kiitokset vielä kaikille osallistujille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos vedosta ja ystävällisestä lenkkiseurasta kaikille. Jäin Lohjalta myötätuulen vietäväksi kun tajusin että energiat ja kilsat ei enempään tänään riittäny.Mun "sprintti" oli 125km eli kesän kivoin veto toistaseks. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Klo 11 huomenna Bembölestä? Jos tänään porukka on hurjastellut ja ajanut ylipitkästi, niin vedetäänkö huomenna rauhassa? Sen verran syntinen ollut viime aikoina.

----------


## Viineri

> 16 kuskia lähti tuvalta. 11 tossun alla elävää ajoi ns sprintin, mutta 4 kovaa jäbää ja 1 ihan käsittämättömän kova lady ajoivat 182km speksilenkin ilman teknisiä tai muita murheita 31 keskarilla. Kiva sää ja hyvä lenkki eli  kiitos porukalla.



Meni aika tarkalle, että pysyi speksissa, mun ajoaika 14 sekuntia alle 6h!

Kiitos vetotöistä, peesissä oli hauska matkustaa :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Klo 11 huomenna Bembölestä? Jos tänään porukka on hurjastellut ja ajanut ylipitkästi, niin vedetäänkö huomenna rauhassa? Sen verran syntinen ollut viime aikoina.



Huomenna on tarjolla myös “myöhäinen lähtö” sillä Vantaankosken lenkit suuntautuvat koukkaavat aivan tuvan vierestä. Lisätietoja HePo-ketjusta…

----------


## kp63

> Klo 11 huomenna Bembölestä? Jos tänään porukka on hurjastellut ja ajanut ylipitkästi, niin vedetäänkö huomenna rauhassa? Sen verran syntinen ollut viime aikoina.



Tulkitsenko oikein, että ilmoitat itsesi tuolla kiertoilmaisulla ryhmän 26-28 kippariksi, hyvä. Mikään ei estä, että team-peacefellows ajaa myös jonkin lyhyemmän lenksun kuin tuo Virkkalan rundi.

----------


## Iletys

> Tulkitsenko oikein, että ilmoitat itsesi tuolla kiertoilmaisulla ryhmän 26-28 kippariksi, hyvä. Mikään ei estä, että team-peacefellows ajaa myös jonkin lyhyemmän lenksun kuin tuo Virkkalan rundi.



Mahtavaa tulkintaa. Kahtellaan tuvalla. Tuolta vantaankoskelta tosiaan tulisi porukkaa bembölen vierestä. No... klo 11 ihmettelen tuvalla.

----------


## TommiL

> Mahtavaa tulkintaa. Kahtellaan tuvalla. Tuolta vantaankoskelta tosiaan tulisi porukkaa bembölen vierestä. No... klo 11 ihmettelen tuvalla.



Tulen kans klo11 tuvalle ihmettelemään mihin ajetaan ja millä porukoilla.

----------


## pirtti

Tuvalla tavataan. Reitissä on mulle uusia teitä mutta kai niistä hätätilassa selviäisi kartan kanssa. Mielummin jättäisin kipparoinnit muille tänään kyl.

----------


## kp63

31-ryhmä ajeli 8-9 kuskin voimin speksilenkin + pari pientä sakkolenkkiä päälle. Pakko sanoa vaikka ite reitin tein, niin kaikinpuolin kiva rundi. Sääkin suosi ja hyvä porukka jälleen liikkeellä eli kiitos kaikille.

----------


## Iletys

26-28 porukka ajoi varmaan lähelle 30km/h keskarilla lenkin. Hyvä hieno lenkki, mutta vauhti oli vähän päivään nähden kova.
"Satikutia" tuosta keskarin noususta yli speksin ja loppumatkan härdellistä. Härdelli varmaan sekin johtui siitä, että koville otti.
Ehkäpä jokainen porukka vaatii sen yhden jästipään joka ajaa speksien mukaan koko matkan.
Kauhee nälkä. Moro!

----------


## TuH

> 26-28 porukka ajoi varmaan lähelle 30km/h keskarilla lenkin. Hyvä hieno lenkki, mutta vauhti oli vähän päivään nähden kova.
> "Satikutia" tuosta keskarin noususta yli speksin ja loppumatkan härdellistä. Härdelli varmaan sekin johtui siitä, että koville otti



Härdelli? Kolaroitiinko kakkosporukassa vai mistä oli kyse?

----------


## Iletys

> Härdelli? Kolaroitiinko kakkosporukassa vai mistä oli kyse?



No ei mitään tapahtunut, mutta muodostelma oli sellainen parijonon ja jonon välimuoto. Yksi letukka olisi voinut päälle ajaa kun railoja väisteltiin. Kuoppa/railo merkinnät jäi myöskin vähän unholaan. Väsyneenä tietysti vähän ote herpaantuu, mutta toisaalta tuskin ne takana tulijatkaan kauheasti skarpimpia on.
Vauhti vaan sellaiseksi, että kaikki pystyy ajamaan turvallisesti.
Mutta hieno lenkki. Kiitos K.P. Ja hienoa, että Espoosta lähti näin iso porukka. Kun pääsisi aina mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Yleisön pyynnöstä järjestän maantiepyöräilyn harrastajille tekniikkaharjoituksen 2 kertaa 1,5 tuntia + varapäivä.
Harjoitus sisältää teoriaa ja käytännön harjoittelua.

Ekalla kerralla harjoitus tehdään maastopyörällä (tai muulla vähän leveärenkaisemmalla kuin maantiepyörä, huom! takalokari pois) ja se sisältää harjoittelua nurmipinnalla kaatumisriskin takia (normaalisti kaatumista ei pitäisi tapahtua, mutta riski on olemassa). Toisella kerralla harjoitus on maantiepyörällä asfaltilla.

Aiheina on samoja asioita joita harjoiteltiin keväällä Leppävaaran keskiviikkolenkkien yhteydessä, eli:

-    Jarruttaminen
-    Hyppääminen esteen yli hitaassa vauhdissa ja nopeassa vauhdissa
-    Putkelle nousu ilman suhteellista taaksepäin siirtymistä
-    Kurviin ajo
-    Suoraan ajaminen
-    Taakse katsominen
-    Rengaskosketuksen hallinta
-    Hartiakosketuksen hallinta
-    Juomapullon poimiminen vauhdissa huoltajan kädestä

Harjoitus on ilmainen. Osallistujilta edellytetään oman pyörän käyttäytymisen tuntemusta, eli ainakin muutama sata kilometriä pitää olla pyörällä ajettu lenkkivauhtia. Kohderyhmänä on pääkaupunkiseudun yhteislenkkien osallistujat tai sellaisille osallistujaksi suunnittelevat. Harjoitus ei ole tarkoitettu ihan aloitteleville pyöräilijöille, vaan esimerkiksi lukkopolkimien käyttö pitää olla tuttua jo ennestään. Osallistujat ovat mukana omalla vastuulla.

Kokoontumispaikka: Sellon Pyörä, Leppävaara, Alberganesplanadi 2, Espoo
Aika:
Perjantaina 27.5. klo 19, harjoitus maastopyörällä
Keskiviikkona 1.6. klo 19, harjoitus maantiepyörällä
Varapäivä: Perjantai 3.6. klo 19 varapäivä

Huom! Varapäivä 3.6. otetaan käyttöön vain jos huonon kelin takia harjoitus päätetään jättää väliin.

Kurssille mahtuu kymmenen ensiksi ilmoittautunutta.
Ilmoittautumiset tuonne:
http://www.doodle.com/unewkqf2ga3rks3r

----------


## Päällikkö

Kiitos eilisestä lenkistä "hiljaisemmassa" porukassa. Hieman porukka keuli lopussa, mutta kasassa päästiin pois..merkit porukalta unohtui vauhdin hurmassa..  :Cool:

----------


## kp63

> Espoon sunnuntai (lauantai) lenkkien alkuun muutamia ajatuksia.
> 
> Lenkkejä ei kukaan virallisesti järjestä vaan se on vain foorumi, jossa sovitaan kimppalenkeistä. Koollekutsujalla (vetäjä) ei siis ole sen suurempaa vastuuta kuin muillakaan osallistujilla. Kaikilla osallistujilla on vastuu itsestään, lenkkikavereistaan ja koko lenkin onnistumisesta.
> 
> Viikonlopun pitkä lenkki ei ole kilpailu tai voimain näytös/koitos vaan yhteislenkki. Tavoitteena on lähteä ja saapua perille yhdessä hyväntuulisena ja hyvävoimaisena, mutta sopivasti uupuneena. Kun sinusta alkaa tuntua siltä, että vauhtia voisi olla enemmänkin, toteuta se vasta seuraavalla kerralla vaihtamalla ryhmää tai perusta uusi ja nopeampi ryhmä. Samoin liity uuteen nopeusryhmään vasta sitten, kun olet varma kunnostasi. Lähtökohtaisesti siis ketään ei jätetä, mutta on kohteliasta jättäytyä, jos päivän kunto on haitaksi muulle ryhmälle. 
> 
> Vetäjän ei tarvitse olla kartturi ja hän saa päättää ajaako koko ajan keulilla tai ei ollenkaan. Vaikka vetäjällä ei ole velvoitteita, tulisi hänen parhaansa mukaan vaikuttaa koko ryhmän turvallisuuteen ja edesauttaa kaikille mukavan lenkin syntymiseen. Vetäjä voi ja saa toimia kuten laivan kapteeni ja olla aktiivinen taukojen pituuden, teknisiä ongelmien, muodostelman (koko, 1jono, parijono jne) ajonopeuden, kurin ja monen muun asian suhteen. Joukon perässä ajaen kykenee havainnoimaan enemmän kuin keulilla. 
> 
> Jokaisen osallistujan velvoite on huolehtia ryhmän turvallisuudesta ja toisista siten kuin haluaa itsestään huolehdittavan. Osallistujan on kunnioitettava vetäjän päätöksiä ja noudatettava niitä. Osallistujan (kunto. juomat, hiilarit jne) pyörineen (huollettu, varaosat jne) on oltava riittävässä kunnossa verrattuna lenkin pituuteen ja kaavailtuun nopeuteen.
> ...



Kuulin vähän sisäpiiritietoja eilisen Espoon lenkin "hitaamman" porukan häröilystä loppumatkalla. Seuraavana sunnuntaina ei järjestetä tuvalta yhtään lenkkiä, jos etukäteen ei löydy vetäjää, joka pitää porukan säntäilyt kurissa.Ilmeisesti yhteislenkin periaatteet hävinneet jonnekin matkalle eli tuossa vähän muistutusta.

----------


## thomas_s

Huomenna tiistaina olisi koko ilta vapaa-aikaa ja ajattelin sen kunniaksi lähteä vähän pidemmälle iltalenkille. 
Jos on kiinnostuneita mukaan lähtijöitä, koukkaan mielelläni Bembölen kautta klo 18. Lenkin speksit voisivat olla 100km, 25-28km/h, yksi pullatauko. Lähtöaikaa ja matkaa voi tarvittaessa vähän säädellä.

----------


## VPR

> Seuraavana sunnuntaina ei järjestetä tuvalta yhtään lenkkiä, jos etukäteen ei löydy vetäjää, joka pitää porukan säntäilyt kurissa.



 :Sekaisin:  Eihän lenkkejä ole nytkään kukaan järjestänyt?

----------


## kp63

> Eihän lenkkejä ole nytkään kukaan järjestänyt?



Näköjään pitäis, muuten joku vielä loukkaantuu ihan turhan takia. Maantiepyöräily näillä roilomonttuväylillä kaistapää autoilijoiden seassa on ihan riittävän haasteellista ilman, että sitä tarvitsee enää ite hölmöillä.  

Mutta kun olen lupautunut katsomaan päältä, miten homma toimii, niin sen aion tehdä. Sinänsä VPR, tän asian suhteen ei kannata kauheasti näsäviisastella vaan keskittyä omalta osalta miettimään toimiiko itse oikein vai mitä? Itekin sain la lenkillä kurinpalutuksen takajoukoilta ja ihan aiheesta.

----------


## kp63

> Huomenna tiistaina olisi koko ilta vapaa-aikaa ja ajattelin sen kunniaksi lähteä vähän pidemmälle iltalenkille. 
> Jos on kiinnostuneita mukaan lähtijöitä, koukkaan mielelläni Bembölen kautta klo 18. Lenkin speksit voisivat olla 100km, 25-28km/h, yksi pullatauko. Lähtöaikaa ja matkaa voi tarvittaessa vähän säädellä.



Itellä "aja niin paljon viikossa kuin mahdollista"-viikko menossa, eli mukana. Pikkasen tällä hetkellä kevyen sateen uhkaa huomenna 19-21 eli ehotan niin aikaista (mulle käy alkaen 15.30) lähtöä, kuin sulle ja muille kohtuudella sopii, jotta pullatauolle asti pysyis kuivana, sit ei niin väliä.

Speksinopeus on sellainen, että voin olla tuulenhalkojana tarvittaessa koko matkan. Onko reitti mietitty, jos ei, niin mun arkistosta voin käydä tonkimassa muutaman ehdotuksen.

----------


## thomas_s

> Itellä "aja niin paljon viikossa kuin mahdollista"-viikko menossa, eli mukana. Pikkasen tällä hetkellä kevyen sateen uhkaa huomenna 19-21 eli ehotan niin aikaista (mulle käy alkaen 15.30) lähtöä, kuin sulle ja muille kohtuudella sopii, jotta pullatauolle asti pysyis kuivana, sit ei niin väliä.
> 
> Speksinopeus on sellainen, että voin olla tuulenhalkojana tarvittaessa koko matkan. Onko reitti mietitty, jos ei, niin mun arkistosta voin käydä tonkimassa muutaman ehdotuksen.



Työmenot ovat sellaisia että juurikaan aikaisemmin en pääse lähtemään. Vartin voin kuitekin puristaa pois, eli 17:45 kävisi. 
Reitin voisi vaikka suunnitella sääennusteiden mukaan. Sadealueita pakoon tai  jos ei ole sadeuhkaa niin vastatuulet ensin alta pois niin että myötätuulet jää loppumatkalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Päällikkö

Kyllähän se näin on että spekseissä hyvä pysyä. Siksi ne speksit on että voi mallata oman harjoituksen niiden mukaan. Su oli muutama joilla hieman heikompi päivä, niin ei se keuliminen elimistöä huoltanut. Mutta ei tainnut kukaan "herneitä" reenistä vetää? Mutta aihetta muistutukseen, että ensi kerralla mennään sopimusten mukaan. Yritän su päästä taas mukaan.

----------


## kp63

käy oikein hyvin eli olisko se sitten 17.45 tuvalta semmonen 3,5h iltalenkki pullakaffilla ja tuulen mukaan. Jos muilla ei ideoita, kerkiän täsmävirittää lenksun reitin ennen lähtöä (sanotaan 16.30 mennessä) sään mukaan ja keskarille 27-28.

----------


## pirtti

Yritän ehtiä mukaan huomiseen 17:45 lähtöön, voi kyllä tehdä lähtöajan kanssa tiukkaa, ei tarvitse/kannata odotella jos mua ei näy, ajan sitten yksinään jotain.

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna tiistaina olisi koko ilta vapaa-aikaa  ja ajattelin sen kunniaksi lähteä vähän pidemmälle iltalenkille.







> Itellä "aja niin paljon viikossa kuin mahdollista"-viikko menossa, eli mukana.



Joskus sitä miettii:

miksi en aloittanut pyöräilyä aikaisemminmiksi on jälkikasvuamiksi ylipäätään sekaannuin toiseen sukupuoleenmiksi pitää käydä töissämiksi pitää tehdä puutarhahommiamiksi pitää mennä mökilleplus muita koottuja aineksia
Suomeksi: Kiinnostaa, kiinnostaa, mutta ei kykene.


Tämä tällaisena humoristisena pläjäyksenä. Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## Ari_T

Voisin myös tulla tänään 17:45 lähtöön mukaan.

----------


## kp63

Tommonen ehdotus. Ajetaan Veikkolaan tauolle, jossa katellaan sadetutkat ja päätetään ajetaanko pikapikaa takas tuvalle tai sitten Kylmälän kautta tai koko lenkki.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## thomas_s

Näyttää hyvältä! Sadetutkan mukaan näyttää tosiaan vähän kostealta tuo klo 19-22 väli joten ihan hyvä että on optioita vielä reitillä. Sitten vaan ajovaatteet päälle ja menoksi!

----------


## juhone

Huomenna olisi tarjolla tylsääkin tylsempi perus takuulenkki. Eli huomenna *keskiviikkona Tuvalta klo 18.00*. Vauhdiksi tasainen *27km/h keskari*, takuulenkki(tm) tyyliin mäet iisisti. Eli jos siirtyminen 28+ luokkiin mietityttää, voi hyvin tulla mukaan kokeilemaan. Ohjelmistossa ei tule olemaan yllärisprinttejä tms, koska allekirjoittaneen jalat on vieläkin jumissa viikonlopun jäljiltä.

Reittinä vanha tuttu. N. 65km
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...8636670b40b072

----------


## apuajaja

Lähtö Tuvalta klo 18.00 (tai 17.30 jos kaikille ilmoittautuville sopii).

Ajetaan lämmittelynä 110:ä pitkin Nuuksiontien ja Nuuksionkujan risteykseen, josta lähtö varsinaiseen harjoitukseen. Ajetaan Solvallan Urheiluopistolle ja takaisin mäkitempona eli mäet reippaasti ja välit vauhtikestävyysalueella.

Kymmenen minuuttia kevyttä pyörittelyä lähtöpaikan läheisyydessä ja sama uudelleen. 

Nuuksionkujan risteys - Solvallan Urheiluopisto - Nuuksionkuja risteys = 12,8 km.

Jokainen ajaa tempon omalla vauhdillaan, saa ajaa lyhyemmän tai pidemmän pätkän kuin speksattu reitti. Porukat otetaan kasaan kummankin tempovedon jälkeen.

Jos jalkoja riittää, voidaan ajaa "Brobackan lenkki" ja Turuntietä kirittelynä Tuvalle.

----------


## kp63

kuulostaa mukavan hapokkaalle, pakko olla mukana ja 17.30 käy

----------


## VPR

Tehän ootte ny innostunu tosta lenkistä. Koska alotetaan TTT-harjoittelu Turuntiellä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

> Tehän ootte ny innostunu tosta lenkistä. Koska alotetaan TTT-harjoittelu Turuntiellä?



Tule huomenna mukaan speksatulle lenkille niin siinähän meitä on jo kolme ajamassa harjoituksen päätteeksi TTT:tä Nupurintietä (tie 110) väli Siikajärventie-Ylämyllyntie = 8,7 km.

----------


## VPR

Riippuu vähän kestosta, pitäis mennä ysin aikaan leffaan jolloin 17.30 lienee paras lähtöaika. Toivottavasti jalat eivät kuole täysin ennen lauantain Hyvinkään ajoa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Pitääkö mäkitempoon laittaa tempohaalari, aerotangot ja edessä oleva satula?  :Vink:

----------


## apuajaja

Kun ei näytä mikään varsinainen yleisöryntäysetappi olevan niin voidaan mun puolesta aikaistaa vaikka klo 17:ksi, uskoisin et sopii myös viralliselle valvojalle. Toki jos muita vielä ilmoittautuu niin otetaan lähtö siten että kaikki ehtii.

Seuran edustaja oli viime vuonna sitä mieltä, että Solvallassa tempo ajetaan aina tempovehkeillä pyörää myöden, mutta itse tulen kyllä maantievarusteilla ihan vaan et pääsee mäet ylös  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Klo 17 on aika aikasin, pitäis puol neljän aikaan jo lähteä töistä. Saa nähä jaksanko vaihtaa pyörään tempokamat, haalaria en kyllä ota koska siinä ei ole taskuja. Onneksi on aero-ajopaita.  :Leveä hymy: 

Se takavaihtajan ajautuminen pinnoihin johtui muuten vääntyneestä korvakkeesta, sain sen taivutettua varovasti takaisin oikeaan paikkaan. Pitää hommata varakorvake jos toi vaikka vääntyy uudelleen.

----------


## Ari_T

> Kun ei näytä mikään varsinainen yleisöryntäysetappi olevan niin voidaan mun puolesta aikaistaa vaikka klo 17:ksi, uskoisin et sopii myös viralliselle valvojalle. Toki jos muita vielä ilmoittautuu niin otetaan lähtö siten että kaikki ehtii.



Voisin vaikka lähteä mukaan rääkkäämään jalkoja, mutten tiedä, ehdinkö huomenna ihan 17:ksi. Laitan vielä illemmalla lisätietoa...

----------


## apuajaja

17 oli harhalaukaus, olikin liian aikaista VPR:lle. Palaamme lähtöruutuun eli 17.30 tällä hetkellä.

----------


## thomas_s

> Huomenna olisi tarjolla tylsääkin tylsempi perus takuulenkki. Eli huomenna *keskiviikkona Tuvalta klo 18.00*. Vauhdiksi tasainen *27km/h keskari*, takuulenkki(tm) tyyliin mäet iisisti. Eli jos siirtyminen 28+ luokkiin mietityttää, voi hyvin tulla mukaan kokeilemaan. Ohjelmistossa ei tule olemaan yllärisprinttejä tms, koska allekirjoittaneen jalat on vieläkin jumissa viikonlopun jäljiltä.
> 
> Reittinä vanha tuttu. N. 65km
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...8636670b40b072



Vaikuttaa sopivalta setiltä! Yritän ehtiä mukaan.

----------


## tipsu

Onkos kellään mahdollisuutta ja kiinnostusta lähteä huomenna torstaina  jo päivällä ajelemaan? Suht rauhaisaa vauhtia, jos kovasti tuulee vastaan. Olen varmaan joka  tapauksessa lähdössä päivällä yksin ellen jää haahuilemaan muihin puuhiin tai sitten odottele illan  tammaraveihin. Houkuttaisi kuitenkin näin lomalaisena ajella jo kaikkein  lämpimimpään aikaan päivästä :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

> Huomenna olisi tarjolla tylsääkin tylsempi perus takuulenkki.



No olipas tylsä lenkki! :Hymy: 
Luvattu nopeuskin ylitettiin kaikessa tylsyydessään vain niin hiuksenhienosti, että itsekin pysyin koko matkan mukana ilman suurempia ongelmia.
Totta puhuen ihan hyvä peruslenkki, jossa pysyttiin poikkeuksellisen hyvin luvatussa vauhdissa, vaikka joskus myötätuulen avustaessa kuvittelinkin keskivauhdin nousevan jo reippaasti 30 km:n :No huh!:  paremmalle puolelle.
Kiitos vain juhonelle ja thomas s:lle vetovastuun ottamisesta vuorotellen meikäläisen vain "laiskotellessa" viimeisenä. Toisaalta ei kai kukaan itseään
arvostava maantiekuski kestäisikään, jos leveärenkaisemmalla CC:llä ajava ottaisi vetovuoron :Vink: .
Vaihteeksi oli myös kiva ajaa pienessä kolmen hengen porukassa. Ei ollut ainakaan pahemmin pelkoa härdelleistä tai kanalaumamaisista ajomuodostelmista :Hymy: .

----------


## Iletys

> Onkos kellään mahdollisuutta ja kiinnostusta lähteä huomenna torstaina  jo päivällä ajelemaan? Suht rauhaisaa vauhtia, jos kovasti tuulee vastaan. Olen varmaan joka  tapauksessa lähdössä päivällä yksin ellen jää haahuilemaan muihin puuhiin tai sitten odottele illan  tammaraveihin. Houkuttaisi kuitenkin näin lomalaisena ajella jo kaikkein  lämpimimpään aikaan päivästä



Aamusta 8:45 vedän Bembölen ohi ja ajan Mäntsälään. Mukaan vaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## tipsu

> Aamusta 8:45 vedän Bembölen ohi ja ajan Mäntsälään. Mukaan vaan.



Muuten jees, mutta tuohon aikaan suunnitelma on vielä lojua sängyssä, kun kerrankin ei tarvitse nousta aikaisin :Kieli pitkällä:  Ajattelin päästä liikkeelle lähempänä yhtätoista, kun en ole mikään aamuvirkku :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Muuten jees, mutta tuohon aikaan suunnitelma on vielä lojua sängyssä, kun kerrankin ei tarvitse nousta aikaisin Ajattelin päästä liikkeelle lähempänä yhtätoista, kun en ole mikään aamuvirkku



Kuhan kokeilin. Ei kyllä ole minunkaan aika päivästä.
Lähden vastaan kaveriporukkaa joka saapuu fillareilla Kemistä. Siellä on antibioottikuuria ja rikkonaista alaselkää, niin tarjotaan vähän vetoapua.

----------


## juhone

Eli kuten ylempänä jo todettiin, lähti Tuvalta tänään 3:n kuskin miniryhmä vetämään peruslenkkiä. Kaikki meni oikein hyvin, keskari tosin taidettiin lipsauttaa 28:n nurkille (speksattu 27), mutta se varmaan johtui loppuosan helposta maastotsta ja myötätuulesta. :Sarkastinen:  Kiitoksia osallistuneille.

----------


## tipsu

> Kuhan kokeilin. Ei kyllä ole minunkaan aika päivästä.
> Lähden vastaan kaveriporukkaa joka saapuu fillareilla Kemistä. Siellä on antibioottikuuria ja rikkonaista alaselkää, niin tarjotaan vähän vetoapua.



Onneksi saat seuraa paluumatkalle, vähän tylsähän se on pitkiä pätkiä yksin ajella :Hymy:  Minäpäs taidan suunnata sitten omalle seikkailulle päivemmällä, kun hyvää säätäkin on luvattu. Vielä kun keksisi reitin, missä olisi silkkaa myötuulta mennen tullen :Hymy:  Viime viikonloppuna lenkin keskari nousi 23 -> 28 menomatkan vastatuulen vaihduttua paluumatkan myötäiseksi, mikä oli jo ihan kannustava vauhti yksin ajellessa.

----------


## kp63

Ennuste lupailee sittenkin lauantaiksi kohtuu ajosään. Päivä on riittävän lämmin, mutta tuulinen, aamupäivällä pieni sateenuhka, mutta loppupäivä poutainen. 

Eli mun mielestä tuo pitempi PK-lenkki on ajettavissa. Laitan uudelleen ton kartan, siinä on muutama parin kilometrin hifistely muttei mitään mullistavaa muutosta. Koska 305km käy työstä, on pidettävä lakisääteiset kaksi kaffitaukoa ja lounas ( :Leveä hymy:  = ei kuulu lenkkiin eli on omaa aikaa) on pidettävä. Pisin etappi noin 100 eli juomapullot sen mukaan. 

Jollen ole väärin tulkinnut, niin ainakin Apuajaja, AriT ja Mantis on lähdössä eli saadaan riittävästi vaihtelua vetopaikalle. 

*HUOMAA LÄHTÖAIKA KLO 9*

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

----------


## apuajaja

Lauantain lenkki ajetaan vastapäivään?

----------


## apuajaja

Lähtöaika Tuvalta siis 17.30

----------


## kp63

> Lauantain lenkki ajetaan vastapäivään?



mun speksaamat reitit ajetaan lapsuuden traumoista  :No huh!:   johtuen yleensä vastapäivään. No stadin läpi menee ehkä aamulla helpommin.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Lähtö klo 10 ja matka voisi olla n. 150. PK-vauhti voisi olla 28-30, hieman sopeuttaen tuuliolosuhteisiin.

----------


## apuajaja

> mun speksaamat reitit ajetaan lapsuuden traumoista  johtuen yleensä vastapäivään. No stadin läpi menee ehkä aamulla helpommin.



Siinä tapauksessa liityn ryhmään Lepuskista, vältän ajamasta metriäkään yli 305.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ennuste lupailee sittenkin lauantaiksi kohtuu ajosään. Päivä on riittävän lämmin, mutta tuulinen, aamupäivällä pieni sateenuhka, mutta loppupäivä poutainen. 
> 
> Jollen ole väärin tulkinnut, niin ainakin Apuajaja, AriT ja Mantis on lähdössä eli saadaan riittävästi vaihtelua vetopaikalle.



Joo, mukana ollaan, jos sääennuste ei tuosta kovasti heikkene. Ilmatieteenlaitoksen sääkartta lauantaille ei tosin ole hirveän lupaava, mutta katsotaan. Pitää muistaa, että tällaiselle reissulle täytyy tutkia vähän muitakin kuin Espoon ja Helsingin sääennusteita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Lähtö klo 10 ja matka voisi olla n. 150. PK-vauhti voisi olla 28-30, hieman sopeuttaen tuuliolosuhteisiin.



Mä voisin olla tässä mukana. 300 on pikkasen liikaa. Ajettaisko johonkin muualle kuin Virkkalaan tällä kertaa?

----------


## VPR

Tässä teille reittiehdotus: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,1.135712&z=10

Edit: pirtti huuteli taukopaikkaa, vaikkapa Pusulan Neste 80 km kohdalla. Myötäpäivään.

----------


## StePe

> Edit: pirtti huuteli taukopaikkaa, vaikkapa Pusulan Neste 80 km kohdalla. Myötäpäivään.



En ole tällä kertaa lähdössä tupalenkille tai 300 km rundille, mutta kahvipaikkaa voisin sen verran kommentoida, että Saukkolan ST1 on huomattavasti tuota Pusulan Nestettä parempi kahvipaikka. Myös Hyönölässä leipomon kahviossa on yleensä löytynyt tuoretta purtavaa (muistaakseni auki la klo 14 asti).

----------


## UKK

[QUOTE=VPR;1619996]Tässä teille reittiehdotus: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,1.135712&z=10

Uteliaisuutta katsoin reittiä, jotta saisi vaihtelu omiin lenkkeihin. En tiennytkään, että Saukkolan etelä-kaakkoispuoliset tiet on päällystettyjä, siis esim. Oittilantie. Kiitokset tästä. Kerään vielä rohkeutta ja ajotaitoa ryhmälenkille.

----------


## VPR

Jaa en tiedäkään siitä, katselin vain nopeasti Street Viewillä. Voi olla että jotkin noista eivät ole päällystettyjä, StePellä on varmaan tarkka tieto?

----------


## Cannon Dave

Selintien ja Siippoon tien risteyksessä oli ainakin viimeviikonloppuna sellainen tietyö menossa, että jäi kääntyminen Sippoontielle väliin. Päällysteet revitty kokonaan pois. En tiedä miten pitkältä matkalta, mutta kuitenkin niin pitkältä, että ei viitsinyt sinne ajella.

----------


## NoNo

Ei kovin pitkältä matkalta. Lauantaina tota ajeltiin. Veikkaisin että sellainen 200-300 metriä.

----------


## StePe

> Jaa en tiedäkään siitä, katselin vain nopeasti Street Viewillä. Voi olla että jotkin noista eivät ole päällystettyjä, StePellä on varmaan tarkka tieto?



Sellainen muistikuva huhtikuun lopulta viimeksi Lohjantietä Saukkolaan ajaessa on, että Oittilantie näytti hiekkatieltä (tosin siinä vaiheessa kevättä näyttivät monen päällystetynkin tien risteykset hiekkaisilta). Street Viewlläkin Oittilantien länsipää on puhtaasti hiekkatie (tosin se ei mitään todista, esim. Herrankunnantie Vihdissä on kuvissa hiekkatie ja Suonpääntiellä uusi päällyste yllättäen katoaa, kun siirtyy Immolantien risteyksestä askeleen verran 25 tielle päin.

----------


## VPR

TTT-harjoittelu typistyi yhden miehen show'ksi, sain kuitenkin itsekin myötätuuleen vitosen pätkissä yli 40 keskarin mikä olisi kymppitemponkin tavoite. Jalat enemmän jumissa kuin viime viikon mäkireenissä.

Treeni: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88143677

Kotimatka: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88143670

----------


## tipsu

Kiva oli tuo apuajajan suunnittelema Solvallan mäkitreeni. Sai vetää omaan tahtiin mutta kuitenkin porukassa (vaikka toiset menikin edellä mäkiosuuden). Täytyypä tulla seuraavallakin kerralla, jos vain töistä ehtii.

----------


## kp63

hyvä setti, ei tosin mennyt montaa minuuttia VK:lla, viimeksi 1 setti, tänään kaksi, oisko se sitten 3 seuraavalla kerralla?

----------


## rhubarb

> hyvä setti, ei tosin mennyt montaa minuuttia VK:lla, viimeksi 1 setti, tänään kaksi, oisko se sitten 3 seuraavalla kerralla?



Ajoit liian hiljaa  :Cool:

----------


## kp63

> Ennuste lupailee sittenkin lauantaiksi kohtuu ajosään. Päivä on riittävän lämmin, mutta tuulinen, aamupäivällä pieni sateenuhka, mutta loppupäivä poutainen. 
> 
> Eli mun mielestä tuo pitempi PK-lenkki on ajettavissa. Laitan uudelleen ton kartan, siinä on muutama parin kilometrin hifistely muttei mitään mullistavaa muutosta. Koska 305km käy työstä, on pidettävä lakisääteiset kaksi kaffitaukoa ja lounas ( = ei kuulu lenkkiin eli on omaa aikaa) on pidettävä. Pisin etappi noin 100 eli juomapullot sen mukaan. 
> 
> Jollen ole väärin tulkinnut, niin ainakin Apuajaja, AriT ja Mantis on lähdössä eli saadaan riittävästi vaihtelua vetopaikalle. 
> 
> *HUOMAA LÄHTÖAIKA KLO 9*
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10



 
Sääennuste elää. Apuajan ja AriT:n kanssa sovittiin, että katon huomisen varalle länsi/ranta-vaihtoehdon, kun näyttäs tällä hetkellä sää suosivan sitä suuntaa + pääsis kotiin muikeessa myötäleessä. Samalla viritin lenkin kahden stopin taktiikalle eli kaksi pitkää ja yksi pitempi. Aamulla saattaa vähän kastua, niin kerkii kuivuu ennen lounasta. Ehdotan, että tänään klo 21.00 sovitaan täällä forumilla lähdetäänkö ja mihin lähdetään vai vedetäänkö huomenna kalsarikännit, mitäs mieltä??.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...6,2.903137&z=9

----------


## Ari_T

> Sääennuste elää. Apuajan ja AriT:n kanssa sovittiin, että katon huomisen varalle länsi/ranta-vaihtoehdon, kun näyttäs tällä hetkellä sää suosivan sitä suuntaa + pääsis kotiin muikeessa myötäleessä. Samalla viritin lenkin kahden stopin taktiikalle eli kaksi pitkää ja yksi pitempi. Aamulla saattaa vähän kastua, niin kerkii kuivuu ennen lounasta. Ehdotan, että tänään klo 21.00 sovitaan täällä forumilla lähdetäänkö ja mihin lähdetään vai vedetäänkö huomenna kalsarikännit, mitäs mieltä??.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...6,2.903137&z=9



Hyvältä näyttää. Toivottavasti saadaan edes yksi lisäukko mukaan halkomaan tuulta. Hyvällä tuurilla ehditään melko pitkälle ennen kuin vastatuuli yltyy kunnolla. Vielä paremmalla tuurilla ei edes kastuta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Mä voisin olla tässä mukana. 300 on pikkasen liikaa. Ajettaisko johonkin muualle kuin Virkkalaan tällä kertaa?



Yksi vaihtoehto on että osallistutaan huomenna kp63:n ehdottamalle lenkille, mutta käännytään takaisin sopivassa kohdassa. Minun pitää ainakin olla takaisin Tuvalla n. neljän aikaan.

----------


## apuajaja

> Ehdotan, että tänään klo 21.00 sovitaan täällä forumilla lähdetäänkö ja mihin lähdetään vai vedetäänkö huomenna kalsarikännit, mitäs mieltä??.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...6,2.903137&z=9



Jos sääennuste ei muutu selvästi pahemmaksi niin mennään speksin mukaan. Klousataan klo 21. 

130 km Hankoon sivuvastaisessa > mahtavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Jos sääennuste ei muutu selvästi pahemmaksi niin mennään speksin mukaan. Klousataan klo 21. 
> 
> 130 km Hankoon sivuvastaisessa > mahtavaa



Kun mä oon teamin kippari ja Ari keskittyy mäkikireihin, niin arvaatko mikähän homma jää sulle  :Kieli pitkällä:  ?

----------


## kp63

> Yksi vaihtoehto on että osallistutaan huomenna kp63:n ehdottamalle lenkille, mutta käännytään takaisin sopivassa kohdassa. Minun pitää ainakin olla takaisin Tuvalla n. neljän aikaan.



Just tuvalle vaan klo 9 ja vetää meidät Inkoosen ja vähän yli ja sit meette lepää Karjaan ABC:lle kaffille, esim tommosella reitillä.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,1.451569&z=10

----------


## pirtti

> Yksi vaihtoehto on että osallistutaan huomenna kp63:n ehdottamalle lenkille, mutta käännytään takaisin sopivassa kohdassa. Minun pitää ainakin olla takaisin Tuvalla n. neljän aikaan.



Sopii paremmin kuin hyvin. 9 on mulle parempi kuin 10 lähtö lähes aina.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Minulle perinteinen klo 10 on lähempänä toteutumista, jos tuvalle  huomenna kampean. Karjaa-kiepissä on speksattuna tylsää valtatietä  poislukien Kuninkaantie. Kumpaa reittiä on on tarkoitus ajaa länteen?

----------


## tipsu

Onko tänään tekniikkatreenit, vaikka on luvassa sadetta? Jos on, niin tulen paikalle, mutta jos onkin siirretty toiseen päivään, niin mieluummin kuulen sen nyt kuin havaitsen poljettuani Leppävaaraan. Onkos joku muu tulossa tänään?

Edit: kuuden pintaan lähden ajelemaan, eli jos sitä ennen ehtisi joku vastata. Jos mitään ei kuulu, niin lähden paikalle ja toivon muidenkin saapuvan :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko tänään tekniikkatreenit, vaikka on luvassa sadetta? Jos on, niin tulen paikalle, mutta jos onkin siirretty toiseen päivään, niin mieluummin kuulen sen nyt kuin havaitsen poljettuani Leppävaaraan. Onkos joku muu tulossa tänään?
> 
> Edit: kuuden pintaan lähden ajelemaan, eli jos sitä ennen ehtisi joku vastata. Jos mitään ei kuulu, niin lähden paikalle ja toivon muidenkin saapuvan



Joo, treenit pidetään kun ei tuon enempää kosteutta ole tulossa.
Sadetakki mukaan ja lämmintä päälle ettei tule kylmä.

----------


## Iletys

> Joo, treenit pidetään kun ei tuon enempää kosteutta ole tulossa.
> Sadetakki mukaan ja lämmintä päälle ettei tule kylmä.



Toivottavasti kurssi on niin täynnä, että Jari joutuu pitämään vielä uuden.  :Hymy:  Päivämäärät kun ei natsannut tällä kertaa.

----------


## pirtti

> Minulle perinteinen klo 10 on lähempänä toteutumista, jos tuvalle  huomenna kampean. Karjaa-kiepissä on speksattuna tylsää valtatietä  poislukien Kuninkaantie. Kumpaa reittiä on on tarkoitus ajaa länteen?



Se on totta että tuo 51 sivu ei ole hehkeintä Etelä-Suomea. Mä lähden silti tuohon ysin porukkaan ja käännyn sitten jossain vaiheessa takaisin. 

Tosin sää ja myös jonkin lainen fiilisvaraus. Fillisvaraus siksi, että sen verran vaikeaa puntin vääntäminen äsken. En tiedä missä vika oli mutta jotain oli pielessä, sen verran tässä omaa kroppaa tuntee. Puskisikohan jotain flunssaa tai mitä lie, ei ihan 100% kondis kuitenkaan...

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina vois ajella 4-5 tuntia tauolla, reittiehdotuksia? Palauttavaa Hyvinkään ajosta.

----------


## Heikki

> Yksi vaihtoehto on että osallistutaan huomenna kp63:n ehdottamalle lenkille, mutta käännytään takaisin sopivassa kohdassa. Minun pitää ainakin olla takaisin Tuvalla n. neljän aikaan.



Minunkaan aikataulu ei salli nyt 300:n kierrosta. Mitäpä jos ajaisimme taas kerran perinteisen Inkoo-Immula-Vesikansa-Otalampi kiepin, hieman alle 160? Pitäisi ehtiä ennen neljää takaisin, jos lähdemme jo ysiltä kp63:n matkaan.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=233086

----------


## kp63

> Jos sääennuste ei muutu selvästi pahemmaksi niin mennään speksin mukaan. Klousataan klo 21. 
> 
> 130 km Hankoon sivuvastaisessa > mahtavaa



Foreca, Norskit ja Ilmatieteenlaitos aika yksimielisiä säästä: Kirkkonummi Tammisaari välillä kevyt sateen riski, muutoin poutaa....mut kova vastatuuli kuivattaa :Hymy:  eli mun ääni sille, että  lähdetään klo 9.00 Hankoon

----------


## apuajaja

Klo 9 Hankoon.

----------


## JaTu

> Foreca, Norskit ja Ilmatieteenlaitos aika yksimielisiä säästä: Kirkkonummi Tammisaari välillä kevyt sateen riski, muutoin poutaa....mut kova vastatuuli kuivattaa eli mun ääni sille, että lähdetään klo 9.00 Hankoon



Mä taidan kans tulla tekemään uusia aluevaltauksia lännen suuntaan, tavoitteena olis täyspitkä suoritus. Tämäkin reissu menisi taas ihan peesihengessä, lienee ok kipparille?

----------


## Ari_T

> Foreca, Norskit ja Ilmatieteenlaitos aika yksimielisiä säästä: Kirkkonummi Tammisaari välillä kevyt sateen riski, muutoin poutaa....mut kova vastatuuli kuivattaa eli mun ääni sille, että  lähdetään klo 9.00 Hankoon



Jeh, mukana ollaan. Toivottavasti saadaan vähän vetoapua muilta tupalenkkiläisiltä alkumatkalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Mä taidan kans tulla tekemään uusia aluevaltauksia lännen suuntaan, tavoitteena olis täyspitkä suoritus. Tämäkin reissu menisi taas ihan peesihengessä, lienee ok kipparille?



tottakai, kiva kun uskallat lähtee

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Minunkaan aikataulu ei salli nyt 300:n kierrosta. Mitäpä jos ajaisimme taas kerran perinteisen Inkoo-Immula-Vesikansa-Otalampi kiepin, hieman alle 160? Pitäisi ehtiä ennen neljää takaisin, jos lähdemme jo ysiltä kp63:n matkaan.
> 
> http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=233086



Sopii hyvin

----------


## Hannu Koo

Inkoo-Immula-Vesikansa-Otalampi kuullostaa hyvältä. Linkki vaan vie väärään  :Leveä hymy:  Tämä kai lienee tarkoitus.

----------


## Heikki

> Inkoo-Immula-Vesikansa-Otalampi kuullostaa hyvältä. Linkki vaan vie väärään  Tämä kai lienee tarkoitus.



Se siis kävi kuitenkin noin  :Vihainen: .

Eilen piirtelin ja tallensin BikeRouteTouster:iin ensin tuon Karjalohjan kautta kiertävän reitin. Siitä tuli sitten kuitenkin liian pitkä. Poistin sen työkalusta ja latasin vanhan tallentamani Immula-Otalampi reitin. BikeRouteTouster kertoi julkisen linkin, josta tämä jälkimmäinen piti olla ladattavissa. Tarkistuksen vuoksi lähetin linkin ensin itselleni sähköpostilla, ennen kuin liimasin sen foorum viestiini. Kaikki näytti olevan oikein, mutta vaan eipäs ollutkaan. Mokasinko minä nyt jossakin, vain onko BikeRouteToaster:issa jokin vika?

Kiitos, että huomasit virheen ja lähetit oikean reittilinkin.

----------


## TuH

Missasinko vain jonkun aiemman viestin vai oliko sunnuntain tupalenkin reittiä ja speksejä vielä päätetty?

----------


## VPR

Ei ollu päätetty, mä vaan kyselin onko ehdotuksia. Tässä olis yks. Vastapäivään, tauko vaikka siellä Saukkolan St1:llä.

----------


## abruzziamo

Reitti näyttää kyllä kivalta, ehkä vähän pitkä. Lähtö jos/kun on yhdeltätoista niin menee taas vaan koko päivä siinä. Lähdössä olen kuitenkin mukaan, oli reitti mikä tahansa. Käännyn sitten vaikka aikaisemmin reitiltä takaisin.

----------


## VPR

Joo iteki aattelin et onkohan tää liian pitkä, voidaan tietty lähteä jo klo 10 jolloin siitä tulis 28 km/h vauhdilla noin 5 tuntia plus tauot. Rakensin tän sen ympärille että ajettaisiin tota Karstuntietä Lohjanjärven rannassa, se on todella hieno enkä ole ajanut siitä hetkeen.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin Harryn, Jaanan ja Arin kanssa vähän muunneltu ja force major lyhennetty Hangon keikka 31 keskarilla.

 Muunnos johtui teknisestä: oma takagummi hajos Inkoon jälkeen silleen, että saatiin se Jeesusteipillä kestää Karjaalle, josta uusi takarengas alle.  

Lyhennys johtui omasta alokasmaisesta megavirheestä eli ilman merkkiä tehdystä jarrutuksesta, jonka seurauksena Ari ja Harry kolaroivat. Ari selvis naarmuilla, mutta Harri sai siipeensä useaan paikkaan ja pahimpana vasemman käden pikkurilli varmaan murtu.  Tästä huolimatta Harry ajoi lenkin loppuun "yhdellä kädellä"----aika sissi..

Oma jarrutus johtui siitä, että tein keulassa muuta kuin keskityin porukan turvallisuuteen (asia josta olen monesti maininnut). Rengashässäkän takia reitti kulki Hangossa eripäin kuin oli speksattu ja kuinka sen olin opiskellut. Etsin keulassa risteystä ja kun sen löysin, niin jarrutus ilman ajatusta ja noin kävi.

Nyt vituttaa ja hävettää ja vielä kerran anteeksi muilta ja erityisesti Harryltä ja toivotaan että poppamiehet saa käden nopeasti ajokuntoon..
Muutoin kiva lenkki ja kovaa porukkaa.

----------


## apuajaja

> Nyt vituttaa ja hävettää  .



Nou hätä. Käpälä turvoksissa mutta katotaan aamulla lekurissa mikä tilanne. Nopeasti kaikki kävi ja turha lähteä syyllisiä hakemaan, olisihan sitä itsekin voinut tarkempi olla ja jarrut on keksitty. Sain kuitenkin ilmaiset ruuat ja kansipaikan Hangosta Espooseen joten ei voi valittaa. Ovelta ovelle 300,3 km moving time 9 h 56 min (joutu ajaa 12 km sakkolenkin että sai kolmosella alkavan matkamittariin)

Mahtilenkki ja loistava porukka  :Hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

Mites torstain tammaraveissa on ollut porukkaa ajamassa? Helatorstai varmaan verottaa jonkin verran.

----------


## JaTu

> Mahtilenkki ja loistava porukka



Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä!
Paljon ehti tapahtua tämän reissun aikana, huominen menee kyllä siistien sisätreenien parissa :Vink:

----------


## karhile

> Mites torstain tammaraveissa on ollut porukkaa ajamassa? Helatorstai varmaan verottaa jonkin verran.



Viimeksi oli 18, joista enemmistö oli tosin oreja, mutta tällehän on oma ketjunsa :http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=35742&page=20

----------


## Ari_T

> Nou hätä. Käpälä turvoksissa mutta katotaan aamulla lekurissa mikä tilanne. Nopeasti kaikki kävi ja turha lähteä syyllisiä hakemaan, olisihan sitä itsekin voinut tarkempi olla ja jarrut on keksitty. Sain kuitenkin ilmaiset ruuat ja kansipaikan Hangosta Espooseen joten ei voi valittaa. Ovelta ovelle 300,3 km moving time 9 h 56 min (joutu ajaa 12 km sakkolenkin että sai kolmosella alkavan matkamittariin)
> 
> Mahtilenkki ja loistava porukka



Mielettömän hyvällä asenteella kyllä vedit loppuun asti. Enpä olisi varmaan itse vastaavassa kunnossa jatkanut noin pitkää matkaa.  :No huh!: 

Muilta osin lenkki oli loistava, mutta mitäpä muutakaan voi odottaa tuollaisella porukalla - kiitokset vielä. Loppulenkin kaaharirattijuopon kärähdys lämmitti myös mieltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

No olihan se pikkusormi sit murtunut kuitenkin. Kipsi kädessä seuraavat viisi viikkoa. Olisi pitänyt ottaa ohjaustanko mukaan lekuriin, nyt ei tullu ergonomisesti kovin toimivaa kipsausta. Mutta eiköhän tolla jotain pysty tekeen.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina ajettiin neljän hengen voimin hieman alle satanen kosteassa ja viileässä kelissä.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88700954

----------


## abruzziamo

Joo-o olipahan märkä lenkki, mutta kiva kuitenkin. Kiitoksia seurasta. Oli taas uusi ensikertalainenkin mukana menossa. 
Pieni nootti kuitenkin kaikille meille. Täytyy muistaa, että kun kerta foorumilla ja kalenterissa luvataan sunnuntaille rauhallista lenkkiä, niin se vauhti pitäisi sitten pitää varsinkin mäissä kohtuullisena. Tasaisella kuormituksella ja hitaimman mukaan. Nyt meillä ei ollut selvästikään kunnon auktoriteettiä vetämässä, jotta porukka olisi pysyny kasassa. Toivottavasti kuitenkin sinä, joka lopulta jäit jälkeen tulet uudestaankin mukaan.

----------


## kp63

> Joo-o olipahan märkä lenkki, mutta kiva kuitenkin. Kiitoksia seurasta. Oli taas uusi ensikertalainenkin mukana menossa. 
> Pieni nootti kuitenkin kaikille meille. Täytyy muistaa, että kun kerta foorumilla ja kalenterissa luvataan sunnuntaille rauhallista lenkkiä, niin se vauhti pitäisi sitten pitää varsinkin mäissä kohtuullisena. Tasaisella kuormituksella ja hitaimman mukaan. Nyt meillä ei ollut selvästikään kunnon auktoriteettiä vetämässä, jotta porukka olisi pysyny kasassa. Toivottavasti kuitenkin sinä, joka lopulta jäit jälkeen tulet uudestaankin mukaan.



Eipä forumi tai kalenteri mitään lupaa. Espoon lenkit ovat omatoimilenkkejä. Käsittääkseni ainoa, joka oli etukäteen oikeasti aktiivinen, oli VPR, joten lenkistä tuli siis hänenkaltaisensa. Eikä VPR mielestäni luvannut kellekään mitään?  Siis: jos porukka haluaa rauhallista lenkkiä, porukan se pitää järjestää.

Näyttäisi kuitenkin, vastoin viime syksyn tuntemuksia, ettei Espoosta sitten tosiasiassa löydykkään su-lenkkien kippareita? Silloin lenkki tietenkin on syytä poistaa myös kalenterista. Sehän ei kuitenkaan estä ajamasta, mutta ei anna myöskään yllä kuvattua virheinfoa.

----------


## VPR

Mun mielestä lenkki voi olla kalenterissa mutta Vantaankosken 25-lenkin speksiä on turha sotkea siihen ettei tule väärinkäsityksiä.

----------


## rhubarb

Kannattaa muuttaa kalenterin kuvaukseksi “omatoimilenkki, ajetaan kuten erikseen lähtöpaikalla tai foorumilla sovitaan”.

----------


## abruzziamo

Joo myönnettäköön, ei siellä näköjään mitään lue. Jostain oli vaan kuulemma luettu, että sunnuntaina lähtisi rauhallinen lenkki tuvalta. Minusta on vaan sitten kohteliasta tehdä siitä semmoinen ja niinhän me lopulta tehtiinkin. Ei siinä mitään, hyvä lenkki oli. Kuhan vaan päästin ilmoille muutaman ajatuksen.

----------


## Iletys

> Näyttäisi kuitenkin, vastoin viime syksyn tuntemuksia, ettei Espoosta sitten tosiasiassa löydykkään su-lenkkien kippareita? Silloin lenkki tietenkin on syytä poistaa myös kalenterista. Sehän ei kuitenkaan estä ajamasta, mutta ei anna myöskään yllä kuvattua virheinfoa.



Eiköhän vetäjiä löydy kun kunto kasvaa. Ainakaan omalla kohdalla kunto ei ole ollut sillä tasolla, että uskaltaisi lenkkiä vetää.
Ei nyt luovuteta.  :Hymy:  Vantaalle en lähe. Fillarilla vähintään 30km/h läpi.

----------


## Tassu

Tänään piti lähteä VPR:n speksaamalle lenkille, mutta kun katselin sadetutkaa aamulla niin mieli teki Vkoskelle. Kastuin kuitenkin kotiin-siirtymällä.

Mutta ensi vuonna mulla on tarkotus olla mukana Bemböle kuvioissa. Tää kesä menee sattuneesta syystä enemmän Vkoskella.

----------


## kp63

> Eiköhän vetäjiä löydy kun kunto kasvaa. Ainakaan omalla kohdalla kunto ei ole ollut sillä tasolla, että uskaltaisi lenkkiä vetää.
> Ei nyt luovuteta.  Vantaalle en lähe. Fillarilla vähintään 30km/h läpi.



Lenkin vetäjäminen/kipparointi ei ole ajokunnosta kiinni, päinvastoin. Kipparihan saa halutessaan päättää kokonaiskeskarin, mäkinopeuden , oman ajopaikan jne. Eli kippari voi olla porukan huonokuntoisin. Johonkin talven viestiin kokosin noita kipparin hommia. 

Tassulle kysymys eli et kai luvannut vetää kaikkia Vantaankosken lenkkejä vaan olla yksi vetäjistä?. Ja ei kai lupauksesi estä suo Espoolaisena ajamasta myös Espoon lenkkejä?. Käsittääkseni talvella oli näkemys se, että on myös Vantaankosken lenkkien edun mukaista se, että mahdollisimman moni ajaisi Espoosta. Tähän SIR- kiä vois ottaa kantaa?.

----------


## ElluT

Sunnuntain epoiluja voi haitata myös negatiivinen lumipalloefekti: itse suuntasin tänään Vantaankoskelle, kun arvelin tuvalta olevan lähdössä suhteellisen vähän kuskeja, jolloin myös vetovuoroon joutuminen on todennäköisempää  :Leveä hymy:  Tämän seurauksena tuvalta lähti siis yksi kuski vähemmän. Vantaankoskella on aina takuuvarmasti sen verran porukkaa, että sinne voi hyvällä omallatunnolla lähteä kansipaikalle peesailemaan, jos on sellainen tarve.

Toki mieluummin ajelisin lähes 15km lähempää, kyllä noi tunnin siirtymät alkaa syödä naista - varsinkin kotimatkalla sateessa... Ens sunnuntaina sitten taas tuvalta, tai ehkä jo helatorstaina, jos vaikka silloinkin olisi porukkaa lähdössä?

----------


## Tassu

> Tassulle kysymys eli et kai luvannut vetää kaikkia Vantaankosken lenkkejä vaan olla yksi vetäjistä?.



Joo, yksi vetäjistä toki, silloin kun pääsee. Tänä viikonloppuna mun ei pitäny olla ollenkaan maisemissa, mutta ei sit päästykään reisuun.





> Ja ei kai lupauksesi estä suo Espoolaisena ajamasta myös Espoon lenkkejä?.



Ei, tarkoitus on kesän aikana tulla myös katsastaan Espoon lenkkejä. Ja ensi viikonloppuna tähän voisi olla "taas"  mahdollisuus.





> Käsittääkseni talvella oli näkemys se, että on myös Vantaankosken lenkkien edun mukaista se, että mahdollisimman moni ajaisi Espoosta.



Joo näin. Tällä hetkellä Vkoskella muodostuu yleensä 2 x 25 ryhmää ja usein myös 2 x 28. Eli vetäjiä tarvitaan sielläkin. Tosin tämän päiväisen perusteella voi rehellisesti sanoa, että moni tyyppi kyllä pystyy sen 2-10 minuuttia oleen vetohommissa eli siinä mielessä lenkkien pitäs sujua vaikka monta ryhmää muodostuisikin.


Niis siirtymissä Vkoskelle ei ole mitään muuta iloa kuin että saa extra kilometrit matkakassaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Lenkin vetäjäminen/kipparointi ei ole ajokunnosta kiinni, päinvastoin. Kipparihan saa halutessaan päättää kokonaiskeskarin, mäkinopeuden , oman ajopaikan jne. Eli kippari voi olla porukan huonokuntoisin. Johonkin talven viestiin kokosin noita kipparin hommia.



Nyt oli lähinnä kyse siitä, että jossain vaiheessa keskinopeus tippuisi monellakin pykälällä. Nyt tiedän kunnon ja voin olla jonkun sunnuntain 26-28 lenkin vetäjä, kunhan vaan pääsen joskus paikalle.  :Vink:  Taitaa olla 12. päivä kesäkuuta.

----------


## pirtti

[QUOTE=ElluT;1622634tai ehkä jo helatorstaina, jos vaikka silloinkin olisi porukkaa lähdössä?[/QUOTE]

Mä ajan torstaina mutta olen aikataulurajoitteinen ja pitää olla klo 13 takaisin tuvalla. Eli lähden varmaan ysiltä jo jotain tommosta arkilenkkiä pidempää, mutta viikonloppulenkkiä lyhyempää kieppiä veivaamaan.

----------


## kp63

> Toki mieluummin ajelisin lähes 15km lähempää, kyllä noi tunnin siirtymät alkaa syödä naista - varsinkin kotimatkalla sateessa... Ens sunnuntaina sitten taas tuvalta, tai ehkä jo helatorstaina, jos vaikka silloinkin olisi porukkaa lähdössä?



Ei kenenkään tarvi lenkeillä ajaa keulilla, jos ei halua. Sähän Ellu tiedät et miehet vetää naisia mielellään . Meillä on ollut nyt kahdella ultramatkalla (180-280) Jatu mukana ja kiva et on ollut eikä vetäminen oo ollut mikään ongelma. Sitäpaitsi keulillahan saa ajaa just sitä vauhtia ku haluu, kyllä  nopeammat ajaa ohi, jos vauhti ei miellytä. Esim mun kipparoimila lenkeillä mä voin vetää yleensä aina koko lenkin, tosin silloin keskari tippuu monen mielestä liian alas. Olen myös kipparoinut sellaisia lenkkejä, jossa olen varannut jo etukäteen  kansipaikan.
'
*Iletys*: Juuri tuohon nopeusryhmään kippareita tarvitaan.

*Pirtti:* Mä voisin tulla to palauttelee aamulenkille kunhan se on sanotaanko max 3h ja kevyt tai sitten niin et oon kansipaikalla. Mulle käy mikä aika vaan aamusta.

*Keskiviikkona* mennään alustavasti Ari:n kanssa (oliko niin että, Esa lähti kanssa) ajaa *Kaskelan 10KM TEMPO.* Tempo alkaa 18.30 ja siirtymä tuvalta vie 28 keskarilla 1.5h eli lähtö tuvalta 16.30 eli jää 30 min aikaa levätä. Vantaankoskella ollaan noin klo 17.00.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,0.594292&z=12

----------


## karhile

> Nyt oli lähinnä kyse siitä, että jossain vaiheessa keskinopeus tippuisi monellakin pykälällä. Nyt tiedän kunnon ja voin olla jonkun sunnuntain 26-28 lenkin vetäjä, kunhan vaan pääsen joskus paikalle.  Taitaa olla 12. päivä kesäkuuta.



Se ei liene hirmuinen ongelma, vaikka keskinopeus olisikin  pienempi, kuin tähän mennessä Espoon lenkeillä. Itsekin olen tässä alkukaudesta suunnannut muutaman kerran sunnuntaisin juuri Vantaankoskelle hiljaisempien ajovauhtien perässä, vaikka siirtymä sinne ja sitä myötä aikaisempi lähtö risoo (n.21 kilsaa verrattuna tuvan 7 kilsaan). Enkä selvästi ole ainoa. Luulisin tuon 26-28 lenkin vetävän heti lisää lähtijöitä, vaikka varmaan se joillekin on sitten puolestaan liian hidasta menoa.

----------


## Ari_T

> *Keskiviikkona* mennään alustavasti Ari:n kanssa (oliko niin että, Esa lähti kanssa) ajaa *Kaskelan 10KM TEMPO.* Tempo alkaa 18.30 ja siirtymä tuvalta vie 28 keskarilla 1.5h eli lähtö tuvalta 16.30 eli jää 30 min aikaa levätä. Vantaankoskella ollaan noin klo 17.00.



Tulen varmaan suoraan töistä Vantaankoskelle. Koitan olla siellä viimeistään 17:00.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Sunnuntain epoiluja voi haitata myös negatiivinen lumipalloefekti: itse suuntasin tänään Vantaankoskelle, kun arvelin tuvalta olevan lähdössä suhteellisen vähän kuskeja, jolloin myös vetovuoroon joutuminen on todennäköisempää  Tämän seurauksena tuvalta lähti siis yksi kuski vähemmän. Vantaankoskella on aina takuuvarmasti sen verran porukkaa, että sinne voi hyvällä omallatunnolla lähteä kansipaikalle peesailemaan, jos on sellainen tarve.
> 
> Toki mieluummin ajelisin lähes 15km lähempää, kyllä noi tunnin siirtymät alkaa syödä naista - varsinkin kotimatkalla sateessa... Ens sunnuntaina sitten taas tuvalta, tai ehkä jo helatorstaina, jos vaikka silloinkin olisi porukkaa lähdössä?



Mulle sopii torstaina 3h lenkki ja sunnuntaina normaali pk lenkki tuvalta.

----------


## Päällikkö

> Mulle sopii torstaina 3h lenkki ja sunnuntaina normaali pk lenkki tuvalta.



Mihin aikaan siis to olisi lähtö jos yrittäisin joukkoon mukaan?
Speksi vauhti 28? ja aika 3h? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Iletys

> Mihin aikaan siis to olisi lähtö jos yrittäisin joukkoon mukaan?
> Speksi vauhti 28? ja aika 3h?



Mä annan äänene kello 11 lähdölle. Ja minulle sopisi ajaa pikkuisen kauemminkin. Jos sitten tekisi lenkin niin, että osa porukasta voisi jäädä vielä pyöriskelemään jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## pirtti

> Mä annan äänene kello 11 lähdölle. Ja minulle sopisi ajaa pikkuisen kauemminkin. Jos sitten tekisi lenkin niin, että osa porukasta voisi jäädä vielä pyöriskelemään jos siltä tuntuu.



3h + 28km/h käy kyllä, mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, mun pitää olla 13.00 mielellään takaisin tuvalla (13.30 ihan viimeistään - mutta joku teknisen tauon vara olisi hyvä olla), eli lähden itse viimeistään klo 10 ajamaan. Jos muita aiemman lähdön ajajia kuin minä (ja KP?) ei ole, niin sitten lähden ysiltä.

----------


## Päällikkö

Mulle sopii kanssa hieman pitempikin pyöriminen, jos vauhdit kohdallaan.. kuitenkin tarkoitus pk:lla vetää ;-)
Mulle käy aikaisempi lähtö eli 09-10 paikallaan, eli Iletys vaan joutuu heräämään ennen mukavuusrajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Mulle sopii kanssa hieman pitempikin pyöriminen, jos vauhdit kohdallaan.. kuitenkin tarkoitus pk:lla vetää ;-)
> Mulle käy aikaisempi lähtö eli 09-10 paikallaan, eli Iletys vaan joutuu heräämään ennen mukavuusrajaa



Kyse on TAAS perheen aikatauluista. 10:00 olisi ihan ok, mutta siitä tulee sanomista. 9:00 on sitten jo avioero.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Mä annan äänene kello 11 lähdölle. Ja minulle sopisi ajaa pikkuisen kauemminkin. Jos sitten tekisi lenkin niin, että osa porukasta voisi jäädä vielä pyöriskelemään jos siltä tuntuu.



Mulle sopii lähtö 10-11 ja keskaria voisi olla noin 30. Linkissä ehdotus reitistä ja se on noin 86 km. Reitti tarjoaa Evitskogin kohdalla paljon vaihtoehtoja niille jotka haluaa heittää pidemmän lenkin.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...9d3f96b12606cd

----------


## tipsu

Minä lähtisin mielelläni klo 11, ei jaksa herätä mihinkään aamulähtöön. Haluaisin ajaa kevyesti 25-27 km/h tai tuuli huomioiden. Mikään happolenkki ei käy, viikonloppuna täytyy jaksaa ajaa mahdollisesti pitkään. Jos en saa seuraa, ajan luultavasti yksin. 28-vauhti on liikaa, eli eri lenkkiseuraa tässä haen. Matkana joku 80 km voisi olla hyvä.

----------


## Iletys

> Mulle sopii lähtö 10-11 ja keskaria voisi olla noin 30. Linkissä ehdotus reitistä ja se on noin 86 km. Reitti tarjoaa Evitskogin kohdalla paljon vaihtoehtoja niille jotka haluaa heittää pidemmän lenkin.
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...981bbe0040a498



Linkki ei wörkkinyt? Antoi vähän turhankin vapaat kädet lenkin pidentämiselle.  :Hymy: 
Vauhti olisi mulle hyvä, mutta miten me saadaan Tipsu mukaan?

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Linkki ei wörkkinyt? Antoi vähän turhankin vapaat kädet lenkin pidentämiselle. 
> Vauhti olisi mulle hyvä, mutta miten me saadaan Tipsu mukaan?



Nyt toimii. Eka kertaa eli en ole mikään G-maps ekspertti  :Hymy: 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...9d3f96b12606cd

Ei se keskari ni fiksattu ole eli kelin ja tuulen armolla mennään. 27-30 keskarin ero ei ole suuri peesissä ja ylämäet mennään lunkisti.

----------


## tipsu

> Linkki ei wörkkinyt? Antoi vähän turhankin vapaat kädet lenkin pidentämiselle. 
> Vauhti olisi mulle hyvä, mutta miten me saadaan Tipsu mukaan?



Ajakaa vaan 30 km/h, jos haluatte. Ehkäpä tuollainen hitaampikin lenkki toteutuu vielä, tai sitten jos olen energinen (ettekä lähde heti millään tyrmäysvauhdilla liikkeelle) niin saatan tulla kokeilemaan kauanko jaksan roikkua peesissä. Elättelen nyt toistaiseksi vielä toivoa hitaasta lenkkiseurasta :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Ajakaa vaan 30 km/h, jos haluatte. Ehkäpä tuollainen hitaampikin lenkki toteutuu vielä, tai sitten jos olen energinen (ettekä lähde heti millään tyrmäysvauhdilla liikkeelle) niin saatan tulla kokeilemaan kauanko jaksan roikkua peesissä. Elättelen nyt toistaiseksi vielä toivoa hitaasta lenkkiseurasta



Okei, no mutta oliskos se nyt päätetty, että TO 11:00 lähtö myös "järjestetään"?

----------


## Päällikkö

No lähetään nyt jo kello 10 tuvalta.. Kerkeää tehdä jotain lenkin jälkeenkin..  :No huh!: 
Jos porukka repii mäkiin, niin saa odottaa sitten päällä.. Eli peesissä se karkea 28 mulla haarukassa. Voin sitten ehkä jatkaa lenkkiä sen 3h jälkeen, jos paikat sen sallii ja sää suosii.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Kello 10 sopii

----------


## Päällikkö

Loistavaa..

----------


## Iletys

> loistavaa..



10:15?

----------


## tipsu

> 10:15?



Tule tammaraveihin, siellä suunnitellaan 11 lähtöä.

----------


## Päällikkö

> 10:15?



Nyt Iletys on vedätyksen makua.. Ei se mamma vartista kimpaannu enempää..
Klo 10 lähtien jalat kramppiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Nyt Iletys on vedätyksen makua.. Ei se mamma vartista kimpaannu enempää..
> Klo 10 lähtien jalat kramppiin



Pitää alkaa valmistelemaan perhettä päiväksi takaisin talviaikaan. Eiköhän tuo kymppikin ole ihan ok. Tammaillaan huomenna. Tammaravit Part II pitäisi olla huomenna.
Ei tää mennyt nyt kuin Marokkolaisessa basaarissa.

----------


## Tassu

Älkääs ny veättäkö Iletystä. Perheellisten on pakko maksimoida hyödyllinen ajankäyttö. :Leveä hymy: 

Mut joo, klo 10.00 torstaina kuulostaa hyvältä. Tosin jos tammat lähtee myös klo 10, joudun arpomaan kumpaan menen.

----------


## timppa_234

To klo 10 ja 3 tunnin pikalenkki passais meikäläiselle hyvin.

----------


## Proj.nro

> *Keskiviikkona* mennään alustavasti Ari:n kanssa (oliko niin että, Esa lähti kanssa) ajaa *Kaskelan 10KM TEMPO.* Tempo alkaa 18.30 ja siirtymä tuvalta vie 28 keskarilla 1.5h eli lähtö tuvalta 16.30 eli jää 30 min aikaa levätä. Vantaankoskella ollaan noin klo 17.00.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,0.594292&z=12



Jep, lähden myös. Koitan ehtiä tuvalle.

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Mut joo, klo 10.00 torstaina kuulostaa hyvältä. Tosin jos tammat lähtee myös klo 10, joudun arpomaan kumpaan menen.



Taitaa TosiMiehet&aamuvirkut lähteä 1000 ja neidit&nöösit sitten 1100.

----------


## Iletys

> Älkääs ny veättäkö Iletystä. Perheellisten on pakko maksimoida hyödyllinen ajankäyttö.
> 
> Mut joo, klo 10.00 torstaina kuulostaa hyvältä. Tosin jos tammat lähtee myös klo 10, joudun arpomaan kumpaan menen.



Hyvä, joku ymmärtää.  :Hymy: 

Tammat taitaa lähteä klo 11 (tai sitten on jo vanhaa tietoa). Ja eikä sitä perheellinen vieraiden tammojen kyytiin saa lähteä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Nyt toimii. Eka kertaa eli en ole mikään G-maps ekspertti 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...9d3f96b12606cd
> 
> Ei se keskari ni fiksattu ole eli kelin ja tuulen armolla mennään. 27-30 keskarin ero ei ole suuri peesissä ja ylämäet mennään lunkisti.



Tomas, pistä aina lenkkikuvaukseen saman tien ajetaanko myötäpäivään ja vastapäivään. Voisin tulla Ikean lähdöstä mukaan ajamaan pidennetyn version.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Yleisön pyynnöstä järjestän maantiepyöräilyn harrastajille tekniikkaharjoituksen 2 kertaa 1,5 tuntia + varapäivä.
> Harjoitus sisältää teoriaa ja käytännön harjoittelua.
> 
> Ekalla kerralla harjoitus tehdään maastopyörällä (tai muulla vähän leveärenkaisemmalla kuin maantiepyörä, huom! takalokari pois) ja se sisältää harjoittelua nurmipinnalla kaatumisriskin takia (normaalisti kaatumista ei pitäisi tapahtua, mutta riski on olemassa). Toisella kerralla harjoitus on maantiepyörällä asfaltilla.
> 
> Aiheina on samoja asioita joita harjoiteltiin keväällä Leppävaaran keskiviikkolenkkien yhteydessä, eli:
> 
> -    Jarruttaminen
> -    Hyppääminen esteen yli hitaassa vauhdissa ja nopeassa vauhdissa
> ...



Perjantaina oli kostea keli, mutta kaikki ilmoittautuneet tulivat kuitenkin paikalle (yksi tuli kylläkin väärään aikaan ja ei sitten ollut mukana). Leppävaarasta löytyi muuten yllättävästi kuivaa, lämmintä ja rauhallista treenitilaa  :Leveä hymy: .

Huomenna treenaillaan maantiepyörillä sitten kurvailua, hyppäämistä ym. vähän kovemmassa vauhdissa.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Ilmoittaudun myös Tomaksen lenkille torstaina klo 10.

----------


## VPR

> Leppävaarasta löytyi muuten yllättävästi kuivaa, lämmintä ja rauhallista treenitilaa .



Olitteko taas parkkihallissa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Nyt toimii. Eka kertaa eli en ole mikään G-maps ekspertti 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...9d3f96b12606cd
> 
> Ei se keskari ni fiksattu ole eli kelin ja tuulen armolla mennään. 27-30 keskarin ero ei ole suuri peesissä ja ylämäet mennään lunkisti.



Tämä on hyvä setti. Klo 10 lähtö tuvalta ja tuolla lenkillä mennään, myötäpäivään?

----------


## Iletys

> Tämä on hyvä setti. Klo 10 lähtö tuvalta ja tuolla lenkillä mennään, myötäpäivään?



Tuun siis myös. Taitaa olla vastapäivään kun käänsin reitin gpx muotoon, niin näin väitti.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Oletan että tuo Niemenkylä-Myllykylä osuus on asfaltoitua, kun viikonloppuna seikkailin Annilantien kautta ja siellä oli pidempi pätkä hiekkatietä ikävän yllärinä?

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Juu, koko reitti on asfaltoitu. On itselläkin ollut aikoina tarkoitus mennä Annilantien kautta, mutta jouduin kääntymään kun asfaltti loppui ja silloin ajoin tuon pidemmän reitin siuntion kirkonkylän kautta.

----------


## VPR

Niemenkyläntie on asfalttia, Annilantie ja Karhusuontie hiekkatietä.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Kiva tietää tulevia lenkkejä ajatellen. Annilantien alussa oli kyltti "3km routavaurioita", niin ajattelin et kai sen 3km jaksaa, no sitten tuli risteys ja kyltti "2km routavaurioita"  :Leveä hymy:  En tiennyt, että järven toiseltakin puolen pääsee, kun ei ollut karttaa mukana ja saman reitin ajaminen takaisin tuntui myös tyhmältä.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Tomas, pistä aina lenkkikuvaukseen saman tien ajetaanko myötäpäivään ja vastapäivään. Voisin tulla Ikean lähdöstä mukaan ajamaan pidennetyn version.



Ok, kiitti vinkistä eli vastapäivää olisi tarkoitus ajaa ellei tuulen suunta ja voimakkuus ole sitä vastaan. Olisi suotavaa ajaa vastatuulen osuus matkan alussa. Lähtö on siis tuvalta.

----------


## pirtti

> Ok, kiitti vinkistä eli vastapäivää olisi tarkoitus ajaa ellei tuulen suunta ja voimakkuus ole sitä vastaan. Olisi suotavaa ajaa vastatuulen osuus matkan alussa. Lähtö on siis tuvalta.



4km pidennystä ehdotan, eli alun 110 tien sivun ajoon kieppiä Brobackan kautta.

----------


## karhile

> Taitaa TosiMiehet&aamuvirkut lähteä 1000 ja neidit&nöösit sitten 1100.



Epäilinkin jo viime vuonna, ettei TosiMiesten rohkeus riitä lähtemään Tammaraveihin :Vink: .
Klo.11.00 lähtijöihin lisätään vielä aamutorkkuilijat, johon ryhmään luonnollisesti ainoastaan kuulun.

----------


## Päällikkö

> 4km pidennystä ehdotan, eli alun 110 tien sivun ajoon kieppiä Brobackan kautta.



Kuulostaa hyvälle ainakin minulle. Eli käy. :Cool:

----------


## Tassu

> Taitaa TosiMiehet&aamuvirkut lähteä 1000 ja neidit&nöösit sitten 1100.



Mun on siis pakko olla aamuvirkku....


Sunnuntaille on varmasti jotain speksattua lenkkiä tulossa, mutta pieni mainos tähän kohtaan
*Helsinki-Turku-Helsinki/Turku-Helsinki-Turku n175 km lenkki su 5.6 järjestää CCH&TuUl*

Ilmaisin kiinnostukseni Hepon lenkkilistan kautta ja mahdolllisesti vetään hitaampaa ryhmää. Muita lähtijöitä? Katso linkit, jotta tiedät mikä meininki.

----------


## kp63

Välillä hapotettava.

*Perjantaina mäkiharkka + VK harjoitus.* Lähtö Lahnuksen Shelliltä 13...18. Koko setti vienee noin 3h. Mäkiharkka osuus sopii kaikiile, mutta VK-osuus vain niille, jotka ovat ajanneet esim Vantaankosken kovia ti-to lähtöjä. Jos kiinnostaa, niin laita mielummin YV tai txt nolla4nolla 3445nolla13, niin sovitaan lähtöaika. Ajan tän itse joka tapauksessa.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11


*Sunnuntaina* Solvallan 2xtempo (samanlainen speksi kuin Apuajajan laatima harjoitus viime viikon torstaina) + kevyt PK 26-28 perään. Lähtö tuvalta 8...11. PK-osuus + kaffitauko vienee noin 3h ja tempo-osuus vajaan tunnin eli koko setti vienee rapiat 4h. *Sopii kaikille, joille 26-28* sopii matkavauhdiksi, koska tempo-osuuden kaikki ajavat omaan tahtiin 2 x noin22min ja 10 min huili eli kukaan ei jää matkalle.

Tää *sopis myös su kevyemmäksi yhteislenkiksi,* kun ajelee ton Solvallan tien päästä päähän vain kertaalleen ja rauhallisesti. Jos tää kuullostaa kaikista hyvältä, niin ilmotelkaa tänne ja sitten lähdetään su klo 11.00 tuvalta. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11

----------


## VPR

Eli huomenna klo 10 tuvalta? Voisin ajella Jarin kanssa pidemmän siivun.

----------


## Iletys

Koville tyypeille on Pe ja Su ohjelmaa, mutta onko joku tekemässä jotain La a.p.?

----------


## abruzziamo

Joo-o eipä tullut ollenkaan mieleen, että taskussa olevat sisurit oli lyhyellä venttiilillä ja alla on vähän profiilia. Kiitoksia porukalla, että odottelitte. Vaikkakin turhaan, kun en uskaltanut enää lähteä matkalle ilman sisureita / ulkorenkaalla josta se paistoi läpi. Erityiskiitos Tassulle, kun lainasit sisurin. Saat uuden takaisin, kun nähdään.
Sunnuntaina sitten uusiksi.

----------


## Tassu

> Erityiskiitos Tassulle, kun lainasit sisurin.



Eipä kestä, pääasia, että pääsit jatkaan matkaa suuntaan tai toiseen.

86 km ja reilu 29 km/h lenkki takana. Ihan ok lenkki, paitsi muutamat tapahtumat vähän häiritsi. Tosin en ollut itse niissä osallisena. Masalan jälkeen tapahtunut (kaiketi) kaatuminen ylämäessä vei vähän ajofiiliksiä pois. Ymmärtääkseni ei kovin pahasti käynyt, mutta ainakin kp ja pirtti jäivät jälkijoukkoon muiden jatkaessa matkaa kohti tupaa/omille teilleen. 

Kiitos kp:lle luottamuksesta vetohommiin kun yritettiin saada Jarin vetämä ykkösryhmä kiinni. Kivaa oli vaikka ei saatu (olivat menneet eri reittiä).

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/89599630

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pitemmän lenkin ajanut porukka pääsi kommelluksitta perille (yksiä loppusuoralla tapahtunutta ketjujen katkeamisia lukuun ottamatta). Kantvikin kohdalla vaihdettiin reittisuunnitelmaa sisämaan suuntaan kun mereltä kävi hyisevän kylmä tuuli.





> [--]
> Kiitos kp:lle luottamuksesta vetohommiin kun yritettiin saada Jarin vetämä ykkösryhmä kiinni. Kivaa oli vaikka ei saatu (olivat menneet eri reittiä).
> [--]



Mahtoiko olla kp:n jujutus ajattaa porukkaa vähän vauhdikkaammin. Tehän sitä eri reittiä menitte emmekä me  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Pidemmän lenkin dataa: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/89629119

Hieno lenkki ja hieno päivä, kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=Jari Kulmala
Mahtoiko olla kp:n jujutus ajattaa porukkaa vähän vauhdikkaammin. Tehän sitä eri reittiä menitte emmekä me  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy: [/QUOTE]

Ei ollut, ku sullekin alkaa tota ikää kartuu vähän enemmän, niin tuut huomaa että muisti alkaa katkeilee..........niinku ketjut..........hm kauheet  WWWWatit, onneksi en lähtenyt teiän pk (=paskaks ketjut) lenkille.

----------


## pirtti

> Masalan jälkeen tapahtunut (kaiketi) kaatuminen ylämäessä vei vähän ajofiiliksiä pois. Ymmärtääkseni ei kovin pahasti käynyt, mutta ainakin kp ja pirtti jäivät jälkijoukkoon muiden jatkaessa matkaa kohti tupaa/omille teilleen.



Joo, päätin demonstroida vielä sen saarnan jälkeen että mitä käy kun häröilee, ei keskity ryhmän dynamiikkaan jne...  :Sarkastinen:  Eli jonon viimeisenä vaan nukuin tai mitä lie säädin ja kun vauhti putosi aika lujaa niin ajoin päin edessä menevää.  Täysin oma moka ja siitä ei tarvi muiden fiiliksiä menettää. Kaadoin onneksi vain itseni. 

Jälkijoukkoon jääminen oli meille ihan ok, turha siinä oli kaikkien odotella kun nuolin haavojani. Vammat ilmeisesti enemmän psyykkisiä, mitä nyt iho rikki kyynärpäästä ja parit mustelmat lonkassa ja reidessä.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=kp63;1624687]Välillä hapotettava.

*Perjantaina mäkiharkka + VK harjoitus.* Lähtö Lahnuksen Shelliltä 13...18. Koko setti vienee noin 3h. Mäkiharkka osuus sopii kaikiile, mutta VK-osuus vain niille, jotka ovat ajanneet esim Vantaankosken kovia ti-to lähtöjä. Jos kiinnostaa, niin laita mielummin YV tai txt nolla4nolla 3445nolla13, niin sovitaan lähtöaika. Ajan tän itse joka tapauksessa.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11


*Sunnuntaina* Solvallan 2xtempo (samanlainen speksi kuin Apuajajan laatima harjoitus viime viikon torstaina) + kevyt PK 26-28 perään. Lähtö tuvalta 8...11. PK-osuus + kaffitauko vienee noin 3h ja tempo-osuus vajaan tunnin eli koko setti vienee rapiat 4h. *Sopii kaikille, joille 26-28* sopii matkavauhdiksi, koska tempo-osuuden kaikki ajavat omaan tahtiin 2 x noin22min ja 10 min huili eli kukaan ei jää matkalle.

Tää *sopis myös su kevyemmäksi yhteislenkiksi,* kun ajelee ton Solvallan tien päästä päähän vain kertaalleen ja rauhallisesti. Jos tää kuullostaa kaikista hyvältä, niin ilmotelkaa tänne ja sitten lähdetään su klo 11.00 tuvalta. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11[/QUOTE

MUUTOS NRO 1: Pe ajetaan  Apuajajan kanssa klo 11 Tuvalta Solvallan mäkiharjoitus (+ehkä VK perään) ja Lahnuksen Shell/Rinnekoti on siten perutu. Su tehoharjoitus vielä auki, mutta jos toi aiemmin speksattu ei kiinnosta ajan jokun oman jutun.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

[QUOTE=kp63;1625902]



> Välillä hapotettava.
> 
> *Perjantaina mäkiharkka + VK harjoitus.* Lähtö Lahnuksen Shelliltä 13...18. Koko setti vienee noin 3h. Mäkiharkka osuus sopii kaikiile, mutta VK-osuus vain niille, jotka ovat ajanneet esim Vantaankosken kovia ti-to lähtöjä. Jos kiinnostaa, niin laita mielummin YV tai txt nolla4nolla 3445nolla13, niin sovitaan lähtöaika. Ajan tän itse joka tapauksessa.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...,0.725784&z=11
> 
> 
> *Sunnuntaina* Solvallan 2xtempo (samanlainen speksi kuin Apuajajan laatima harjoitus viime viikon torstaina) + kevyt PK 26-28 perään. Lähtö tuvalta 8...11. PK-osuus + kaffitauko vienee noin 3h ja tempo-osuus vajaan tunnin eli koko setti vienee rapiat 4h. *Sopii kaikille, joille 26-28* sopii matkavauhdiksi, koska tempo-osuuden kaikki ajavat omaan tahtiin 2 x noin22min ja 10 min huili eli kukaan ei jää matkalle.
> 
> ...



Tulen mukaan sunnuntaina

----------


## Steely

Iltaa

Voisin liittyä seuraan Kylmälässä, jossa asun ja yrittää roikkua mukana tuossa 26-28 vauhdissa  :Hymy:  Kehä 3 asti, josta ajelen Lapinkyläntietä takaisin Kylmälään.
Mihin aikoihin about olette Kylmälässä ?

Lenkinne kulkevat aika usein Veikkolan liepeillä josta voin jatkossakin
liittyä porukkaan.

----------


## Iletys

Onko lauantaina tuvalta lähtijöitä? Tämän tyyppisen lenkin voisi ajaa (myötäpäivään). 102km n.29km/h keskarilla. Lähtö klo 10:00? Saa muutakin ehdottaa.
Avasin vaan pääni kun mitään keskustelua lauantaista ole ollut. Hyvä lenkki olisi kait sunnuntainakin, mutta ei pääse.

----------


## kp63

> Iltaa
> 
> Voisin liittyä seuraan Kylmälässä, jossa asun ja yrittää roikkua mukana tuossa 26-28 vauhdissa  Kehä 3 asti, josta ajelen Lapinkyläntietä takaisin Kylmälään.
> Mihin aikoihin about olette Kylmälässä ?
>  .



Ajan joudut itse arvioimaan, koska minulle liian monta muuttujaa: lähdetäänkö tasalta tai 10 yli, ajetaanko Solvalla 1..3 kertaa, tuleeko teknisiä taukoja 0..3, ollaanko kaffilla 0..30min. Aja mielummin Solvallan, mutta huomioi seuraava:

Porukkalenkille ei ole fiksua/suositeltavaa tulla yrittämään roikkumista, se ei ole näiden lenkkien idea. Porukkalenkillä on erityisesti turvallisuussyistä ajettava ja siis osattava ajaa tiukassa ryhmässä ja se edellyttää sitä, ettei joudu ajamaan ns täpöillä. Kokeile ensin esim vantaankosken su 25 tai to tammaraveja ja jos ne menee kivasti "roikkumatta", siirry vasta sitten seuraavaan nopeusryhmään. Tämä varsinkin silloin, jos sinulla ei ole ryhmäajokokemusta, joka on edellytys "nopeammissa" ryhmissä.

Edellisistä huolimatta liity mukaan, kimppalenkit on parasta fillaroinnissa.

----------


## kp63

> Onko lauantaina tuvalta lähtijöitä? Tämän tyyppisen lenkin voisi ajaa (myötäpäivään). 102km n.29km/h keskarilla. Lähtö klo 10:00? Saa muutakin ehdottaa.
> Avasin vaan pääni kun mitään keskustelua lauantaista ole ollut. Hyvä lenkki olisi kait sunnuntainakin, mutta ei pääse.



Hyvä reitti. Hongisojalla saattaa olla vielä siltatyömaa eli lyhyt pätkä soralla?? En ole tosin muutamaan viikkoon ajanut, mutta harkitse kiertoa lännestä Perttulan kautta.

Mutta lauantai on ylioppilaiden, eli ei pääse.

----------


## Iletys

> Hyvä reitti. Hongisojalla saattaa olla vielä siltatyömaa eli lyhyt pätkä soralla?? En ole tosin muutamaan viikkoon ajanut, mutta harkitse kiertoa lännestä Perttulan kautta.
> 
> Mutta lauantai on ylioppilaiden, eli ei pääse.



Jep, Siltatyö kestää 29.07.2011 saakka. Eli kiertämiseksi menee.

----------


## happo

> Onko lauantaina tuvalta lähtijöitä? Tämän tyyppisen lenkin voisi ajaa (myötäpäivään). 102km n.29km/h keskarilla. Lähtö klo 10:00? Saa muutakin ehdottaa.
> Avasin vaan pääni kun mitään keskustelua lauantaista ole ollut. Hyvä lenkki olisi kait sunnuntainakin, mutta ei pääse.



 
Lauantai tupalenkki ok.

----------


## Iletys

> Lauantai tupalenkki ok.



Ok. No varmaan muodostetaan parijono.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=Tomas Beijar;1625962]



> Tulen mukaan sunnuntaina



Ok, siis speksilenkki ainakin ajetaan.. Muutkin rohkeesti kokeilee mäkikuntoa. Täsmennyksenä vielä:  mäkiveto on kilometrirajoitteinen nopeimmille ja muille aikarajoitteinen eli ajetaan 11 +11 min / setti eli kaikki on tauolla samaan aikaan.

----------


## happo

> Ok. No varmaan muodostetaan parijono.



 :Leveä hymy: toivotaan että muitakin eksyy mukaan vaikka kiireinen lauantai..

----------


## VPR

Mulla on neljät ylppärit, sunnuntaina ajelen CCH:n ja TuUL:n lenkillä.

----------


## Iletys

Oliskohan seitsemän kuskia kun starttasi 100km lenkille tänä aamuna. n.29km/h oli "speksivauhti", mutta karkasi parilla pykälällä ylöspäin. Parhaimmillaan viiden kilsan pätkällä keskari melkein 36.

Alku oli sen verran vauhdikas Velskolan mäissä, että rokotti n.80km kohdilla. Piti jakaa porukka kahtia, että menohaluisemmat pääsevät menemään.
Jotenkin pitäisi pystyä pidättelemään voimia ylämäissä. Porukkana pitäisi pysyä.

Reitti oli hyvä vaikka itse sen suunnittelinkin. Pyöräilynintendokin näytti reitin tyyyttävästi paria fibaa lukuun ottamatta.

No vielä... Oli alkumatkasta hauskanhauska kuski kun tuli purkamaan meille pahaa oloa. Huudon jälkeen vielä yritti kiilata meidät klv:lle.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

[QUOTE=kp63;1626517]



> Ok, siis speksilenkki ainakin ajetaan.. Muutkin rohkeesti kokeilee mäkikuntoa. Täsmennyksenä vielä:  mäkiveto on kilometrirajoitteinen nopeimmille ja muille aikarajoitteinen eli ajetaan 11 +11 min / setti eli kaikki on tauolla samaan aikaan.



Onko lähtö klo 11 tuvalta?

----------


## karhile

[QUOTE=Tomas Beijar;1627468]



> Onko lähtö klo 11 tuvalta?



Aina teille nööseille pitää kaikki taivuttaa rautalangasta :Vink: :
Lainaus parin päivän takaisesta kp63:n kirjoituksesta:
 "Jos tää kuullostaa kaikista hyvältä, niin ilmotelkaa tänne ja sitten lähdetään su klo 11.00 tuvalta."

----------


## Steely

Liityin viiden miehen ja yhden ladyn porukkaan Kylmälässä Sjökullan
koulun tienoilla. Odotin kovempaa kyytiä mäkiosuuksilla, mutta onneksi
mentiin ne hiljalleen, jolloin pysyin helposti mukana vauhdissa.
(Mäkivauhti mittaa henkilön todellisen kunnon  :Hymy:  )

Paluumatkalla tuvalta Veikkolaan yksi kaveri meni ohi reipasta 30+ vauhtia ja pitihän siinä yrittää peesata mukana ja sehän onnistui !
Veikkolan keskustassa simahti takarengas ja syynä presta-venttiilin hajoaminen. Tunnollisena ohjeiden noudattajana minulla oli toki varakumit ulkorengasta myöten ja onneksi huoltoaseman kompressori oli vieressä, jolloin uuteen sisäkumiin 8 baria sisälle (suositus 100-kiloisille) ja loput
neljä kilometriä Kylmälään.

PS1. Miksi lenkiiohjeissa ei mainita ulkorenkaan mukanaoloa ? Voihan 
siellä olla jokin lasinsiru joka rikkoo hetimiten uudestaan sisäkumin.
Näin minulle on käynyt kerran, tosin pyörä oli Nishikin hybridi ja rengas karkeampi kuin nämä maantieslicksit, joista vauriot on ehkä helpompi löytää.

PS2. Olen huomenna menossa Tallinnaan. Onko sieltä saatavissa
jotain fillarikamaa edullisemmin ?

----------


## VPR

Ulkorengas hajoaa harvemmin ja se vie aika paljon tilaa, lisäksi se maksaa 10 kertaa enemmän eikä sitä voi paikata pysyvästi. Ulkorenkaalle on fiksumpaa pitää mukana pientä paikkaa jonka avulla renkaalla pääsee kotiroskiksen ääreen.

Tallinnan liikkeistä ja hintatasosta en tiedä.

----------


## kp63

5 happofania ajoi solvallan tempo-osuuden. Yksi kuski liittyi Kylmälässä mukaan. Koko lenkki ajeltiin speksin mukaan ilman haavereita. Mukana 2 Espoon lenkkien ensikertalaista pitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjää, jotka sulautuivat ryhmään erinomaisesti.  Toivottavasti oli mukava kokemus ja tervetuloa uudelleen. Porukka oli mukava ja ainakin omasta mielestä speksi ensin tehoharjoitus "omaan tahtiin" ja sitten yhdessä oikeasti kevyt nautiskelulenkki oli mukava ja varmaan tulen esittämään samanlaista toistekin.  Sääkin suosi. Kiitokset muille mukavasta seurasta.

----------


## Iletys

> 5 happofania ajoi solvallan tempo-osuuden. Yksi kuski liittyi Kylmälässä mukaan. Koko lenkki ajeltiin speksin mukaan ilman haavereita. Mukana 2 Espoon lenkkien ensikertalaista pitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjää, jotka sulautuivat ryhmään erinomaisesti.  Toivottavasti oli mukava kokemus ja tervetuloa uudelleen. Porukka oli mukava ja ainakin omasta mielestä speksi ensin tehoharjoitus "omaan tahtiin" ja sitten yhdessä oikeasti kevyt nautiskelulenkki oli mukava ja varmaan tulen esittämään samanlaista toistekin.  Sääkin suosi. Kiitokset muille mukavasta seurasta.



Ensi sunnuntaina? Vai pitääkö pitää "perinteinen" lenkki välillä?

...Niin ja olsikos ensi keskiviikkona jotain porukkaa lähdössä tuvalta 17-18 lähdöllä? jotain 28-31 keskaria n.2,5-3h. Ite ainakin ajan, eli halukkuuden voisi täällä ilmoittaa.
Kaskelassa olis tempo, mutta ei vielä,,, ei vielä.

----------


## TommiL

> 5 happofania ajoi solvallan tempo-osuuden. Yksi kuski liittyi Kylmälässä mukaan. Koko lenkki ajeltiin speksin mukaan ilman haavereita. Mukana 2 Espoon lenkkien ensikertalaista pitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjää, jotka sulautuivat ryhmään erinomaisesti. Toivottavasti oli mukava kokemus ja tervetuloa uudelleen. Porukka oli mukava ja ainakin omasta mielestä speksi ensin tehoharjoitus "omaan tahtiin" ja sitten yhdessä oikeasti kevyt nautiskelulenkki oli mukava ja varmaan tulen esittämään samanlaista toistekin. Sääkin suosi. Kiitokset muille mukavasta seurasta.



Esitä ihmeessä - loistava treeni! Kiitokset seurasta.

----------


## VPR

Tällä viikolla ei ole Kaskelassa tempoa, siellä ajetaan joka toinen viikko. Sen sijaan Pepen tempo välillä Östersundom-Hakunila pyörii viikottain. Ensi sunnuntaina KP on Porvoon ajoissa joten voitte järkkäillä keskenänne mitä haluatte.

----------


## Steely

Onko kukaan menossa tähän tapahtumaan 17-18.6 ?

Voisi nimittäin olla aika upeata ihastella kauniita maisemia yöttömässä
yössä leppoisalla vauhdilla.

----------


## Viineri

> PS2. Olen huomenna menossa Tallinnaan. Onko sieltä saatavissa
> jotain fillarikamaa edullisemmin ?



Edullisuus on kovin suhteellinen käsite, mutta yksi parhaista kaupoista on Hawaii Express Piritalla, samalla pihamaalla, kuin Spordihotell

http://luxury.booking.com/hotel/ee/p...RSVzAodQGbcsw#

----------


## Talisker

> Onko kukaan menossa tähän tapahtumaan 17-18.6 ?
> 
> Voisi nimittäin olla aika upeata ihastella kauniita maisemia yöttömässä
> yössä leppoisalla vauhdilla.



Yöttömässä yössä ajamme tänä vuonna myös Pitkän Yöpirkan.
Lähtö klo 20.00. 
32, 30 ja 28km/h nopeusryhmät. Huoltoauto mukana.
Yöpyöräilyn maksu Pirkan toimistoon, ilmoittautuminen ryhmään myös minulle privaviestillä.

----------


## Iletys

> Tällä viikolla ei ole Kaskelassa tempoa, siellä ajetaan joka toinen viikko. Sen sijaan Pepen tempo välillä Östersundom-Hakunila pyörii viikottain. Ensi sunnuntaina KP on Porvoon ajoissa joten voitte järkkäillä keskenänne mitä haluatte.



Ourait. Hyvä korjaus. Ja hyvä, että joku tietää KP:n menot myös.  :Vink:

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> 5 happofania ajoi solvallan tempo-osuuden. Yksi kuski liittyi Kylmälässä mukaan. Koko lenkki ajeltiin speksin mukaan ilman haavereita. Mukana 2 Espoon lenkkien ensikertalaista pitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjää, jotka sulautuivat ryhmään erinomaisesti. Toivottavasti oli mukava kokemus ja tervetuloa uudelleen. Porukka oli mukava ja ainakin omasta mielestä speksi ensin tehoharjoitus "omaan tahtiin" ja sitten yhdessä oikeasti kevyt nautiskelulenkki oli mukava ja varmaan tulen esittämään samanlaista toistekin. Sääkin suosi. Kiitokset muille mukavasta seurasta.



Oli erinomaiset speksit tällä kertaa  :Hymy:  Kun porukka sai ajettua höyryt pihalle alkumetreillä Solvallan VK osuudella kukaan ei lähtenyt iskemään PK lenkin mäessä vaan jengi pysyi hyvin kasassa. Suosittelen muille ja tulen mielellään seuraavan kerran.

----------


## Ari_T

> ...Niin ja olsikos ensi keskiviikkona jotain porukkaa lähdössä tuvalta 17-18 lähdöllä? jotain 28-31 keskaria n.2,5-3h. Ite ainakin ajan, eli halukkuuden voisi täällä ilmoittaa.



Voisin lähteä ajamaan, jos ei mitään yllättäviä kiireitä tule. Voisi vetäistä vaikka jonkun perinteisen lenkin Kirkkonummen suunnalla...?

----------


## Iletys

> Voisin lähteä ajamaan, jos ei mitään yllättäviä kiireitä tule. Voisi vetäistä vaikka jonkun perinteisen lenkin Kirkkonummen suunnalla...?



No mahtavaa. Kirkkonummi käy kun Nurmijärvi/Tuusula tuli valloitettua viikonloppuna. Sovitaan aika vielä tarkemmin huutoäänestyksellä.

----------


## apuajaja

Uusitaan torstaina jo muutamaan kertaan ajettu 2 x Solvallan mäet urheiluopistolle saakka ja takaisin. 

Siihen päälle 40-60 minuuttia tasaista vk-alueen vetoa, esim Veikkolan kautta Kauklahteen (n 40 min) tai joku hivenen pidempi lenkki.

Lähtö tuvalta klo 17, 17.30 tai 18.00 sen mukaan miten osallistujat toivovat.

----------


## VPR

> Uusitaan torstaina jo muutamaan kertaan ajettu 2 x Solvallan mäet urheiluopistolle saakka ja takaisin.



Pitää katsoa missä kunnossa jalat ovat mutta periaatteessa kiinnostaa.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Voisin lähteä ke lenkille. Kuudelta lähtö, 2-3h, 28-32km/h sopii hyvin.

----------


## Tassu

Kiinnostaa keskiviikkolenkki, lähtö kuudelta, mut oma toive keskari maltillinen eli tässä tapauksessa lähempänä 28:a kuin 32:sta. Ja jos hallitus myöntää luvan (todennäköisesti kyllä, koska se on viikon ainoa lenkki tulevan sunnuntain Pirkan lisäksi). Tai sit puutarhahommelit sotkee tämän.

----------


## Iletys

Ourait. Klo 18:00 sovittu. Ja keskari 29,2km/h.

----------


## pirtti

Onko huomenna tiistaina ajavia? Joku (vajaa) 3h lähtö klo 18, keskarit fiiliksen ja osallistujien mukaan. Jos ei parempia ehdotuksia ole niin heitän vaikka perus Bemböle-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Evitskog-Vols-Masala-Kauklahti-Bemböle.

edit: voin muuten lähteä aiemminkin, en ennen klo 17 kuitenkaan.  Itseasiassa, jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan niin lähden itekseni  ajelemaan jo aiemmin ja en aja tuvan kautta, jos yksikin ilmoittautuu  niin ajelen tuvan kautta sovittuun aikaan.

----------


## apuajaja

KPn ehdotuksen mukaan (ks Tammaravit topic) lähtö torstain 2xSolvalla + vk -lenkille klo 18.00.

----------


## Ari_T

Rakentelin pientä ehdotelmaa vähän pidemmäksi lenkiksi pohjoiseen, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. Tuon voisi vetäistä kahdella tauolla myötäpäivään (esim. Hyvinkää ja jossain Hirvihaaran tienoilla). En ole vielä tutkinut mahdollisia taukopaikkoja tarkemmin. Reittiä voi toki muokata ehdotetusta, jos jollain on parempaa tietoa maisemista ja teiden kunnosta.

http://tinyurl.com/66s6f7a

Tämän voisi ajaa vaikka 18.6. tai 19.6. säästä riippuen.

----------


## kp63

> Rakentelin pientä ehdotelmaa vähän pidemmäksi lenkiksi pohjoiseen, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. Tuon voisi vetäistä kahdella tauolla myötäpäivään (esim. Hyvinkää ja jossain Hirvihaaran tienoilla). En ole vielä tutkinut mahdollisia taukopaikkoja tarkemmin. Reittiä voi toki muokata ehdotetusta, jos jollain on parempaa tietoa maisemista ja teiden kunnosta.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/66s6f7a
> 
> Tämän voisi ajaa vaikka 18.6. tai 19.6. säästä riippuen.



IDEE: HEPO ajaa su 19.6 150km, jossa tauko Hyvinkäällä. Yhden tauon vois koplaa samaan aikaan ja paikkaan. Mulla oli tarkotus koplata joku oheisen tapainen 158km lenkki. Jos yhdistetään noi siten, että Espoosta lähtee kaksi ryhmää, jotka ajaa Hyvinkäälle yhdessä. Tauon jälkeen voi valita sitten lyhyemmän tai pitemmän (= ilmeisesti vähän nopeampi myös?)Espoon tai sitten jonkun Hepon vaihtoehdoista.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...2c7de0a01&z=10

----------


## Ari_T

> IDEE: HEPO ajaa su 19.6 150km, jossa tauko Hyvinkäällä. Yhden tauon vois koplaa samaan aikaan ja paikkaan. Mulla oli tarkotus koplata joku oheisen tapainen 158km lenkki. Jos yhdistetään noi siten, että Espoosta lähtee kaksi ryhmää, jotka ajaa Hyvinkäälle yhdessä. Tauon jälkeen voi valita sitten lyhyemmän tai pitemmän (= ilmeisesti vähän nopeampi myös?)Espoon tai sitten jonkun Hepon vaihtoehdoista.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=fi&...2c7de0a01&z=10



Ei huono idea! Tämä voisi olla suunnitelma säävarauksella. Jos sunnuntaina on hirveä sää, täytyy siirtää tuota pidempää lenkkiä joko lauantaille tai parilla viikolla myöhemmäksi juhannuksen ohi.

Vauhdin osalta lenkin olisi tarkoitus olla tasaista tupakalustoa eli jotain 28-32 km/h vähän tuulesta ja vetäjien määrästä riippuen.

----------


## Steely

> Ei huono idea! Tämä voisi olla suunnitelma säävarauksella. Jos sunnuntaina on hirveä sää, täytyy siirtää tuota pidempää lenkkiä joko lauantaille tai parilla viikolla myöhemmäksi juhannuksen ohi.
> 
> Vauhdin osalta lenkin olisi tarkoitus olla tasaista tupakalustoa eli jotain 28-32 km/h vähän tuulesta ja vetäjien määrästä riippuen.



Voisiko taukopaikan valita "yleiselle uimarannalle", josta olisi mukava
virkistyneenä jatkaa pulahduksen jälkeen ?
Minulle riittää tuo 158 km  :Hymy: 

PS. Kiitettävästi on mielenkiintoa viikkolenkeillä Kylmälän suunnalle, mutta
valitettavasti kuntoni on  vielä sellainen että en 60 km työmatkapyöräilyn
(meno + paluu) oikein jaksa "15 min." kotonaolon jälkeen lähteä vetämään uutta 50 km matkaa (Kauklahteen).   Mutta nälkä voi kasvaa syödessä (ilmoittelen)  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Ei huono idea! Tämä voisi olla suunnitelma säävarauksella. Jos sunnuntaina on hirveä sää, täytyy siirtää tuota pidempää lenkkiä joko lauantaille tai parilla viikolla myöhemmäksi juhannuksen ohi.
> 
> Vauhdin osalta lenkin olisi tarkoitus olla tasaista tupakalustoa eli jotain 28-32 km/h vähän tuulesta ja vetäjien määrästä riippuen.



 
joo sää varaus ehdottomasti

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina on IK-32:n järkkäämä SM-paritempo Kirkkonummella missä taitaa olla ainakin osa porukasta talkoohommissa, sunnuntai käy hyvin.

----------


## happo

Onko tulijoita sekä reittiehdotuksia ensi lauantain tupalenkille, keskari 31-32 km/h.

----------


## Tassu

> Niin ja olsikos ensi keskiviikkona jotain porukkaa lähdössä tuvalta  17-18 lähdöllä? jotain 28-31 keskaria n.2,5-3h.



 



> Voisin lähteä ke lenkille. Kuudelta lähtö, 2-3h, 28-32km/h sopii hyvin.



 



> Kiinnostaa keskiviikkolenkki, lähtö kuudelta, mut  oma toive keskari maltillinen eli tässä tapauksessa lähempänä 28:a kuin  32:sta.



 



> Ourait. Klo 18:00 sovittu. Ja keskari 29,2km/h.



Mjoo, en urputa nyt kun olisin voinu jo lenkillä tehdä sen. Juhone'n rengasrikkoon saakka keskari oli 33, joten olinkin koko ajan siellä häntäpäässä nauttimassa siipeilystä. Rengasrikon jälkeen porukka jakaantu kahtia, meitä jäi kolme katteleen kun yks vaihto sisuria. Päästiin sit vetää kaikki vuorollaan kun oli enää neljä messissä, ja se keskari tippu sinne 32:een. Joku 65 km tuli polettua, ja tais olla perinteistä perinteisin lenkki tänään.

Hyvä lenkki siis, kiitos porukalle. Volsintielle pistettiin uutta pintaa, siel on hieno ajaa kun se on valmis.

----------


## Iletys

> Mjoo, en urputa nyt kun olisin voinu jo lenkillä tehdä sen. Juhone'n rengasrikkoon saakka keskari oli 33, joten olinkin koko ajan siellä häntäpäässä nauttimassa siipeilystä. Rengasrikon jälkeen porukka jakaantu kahtia, meitä jäi kolme katteleen kun yks vaihto sisuria. Päästiin sit vetää kaikki vuorollaan kun oli enää neljä messissä, ja se keskari tippu sinne 32:een. Joku 65 km tuli polettua, ja tais olla perinteistä perinteisin lenkki tänään.
> 
> Hyvä lenkki siis, kiitos porukalle. Volsintielle pistettiin uutta pintaa, siel on hieno ajaa kun se on valmis.



Keskari tosiaan karkasi. Alku olikin aika pitkälti myötätuulta. Mäet olisi voinut vetää iisimmin, mutta tulipahan vedettyä vk treeni (taas).
Mikään "virallinen" lenkki tämä ei ollut ja siten ei mitään rahat takaisin takuuta vauhdista saa. Ihan fiksua olisikin jakaa porukka jossain vaiheessa kahtia kun ei sitä aina omasta kunnosta ja menohalustakaan tiedä. Nyt se tapahtui teknisen takia.
Oliko se Juhone etu- vai takarengas? Me ajauduttiin näkymättömiin kun luultiin, että ryhmä vaan katkesi ja piti höllätä hetkeksi.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Kiitoksia kaikille eilisestä lenkistä! Mukavaa menoa hienossa säässä!

Olen lähdössä itse lauantaina pk-lenkille noin klo 09.00 - 09.30 välillä. Tarvittaessa voin koukata tuvan kautta. Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa noin 3-4h noin 28-30 km/h vauhdilla. Aikataulut on iltapäivällä sen verran tiukat kaverin häiden takia, että en ehdi klo 11 (?) lähtevän ryhmän mukaan.

Jos jollain on kiinnostusta lähteä lauantaina aikaisemmin treenaamaan, niin laittakaa viestiä. Oon avoin kaikille reittiehdotuksille (ja vauhdeille)...

----------


## Steely

> Onko tulijoita sekä reittiehdotuksia ensi lauantain tupalenkille, keskari 31-32 km/h.







> Kiitoksia kaikille eilisestä lenkistä! Mukavaa menoa hienossa säässä!
> 
> Olen lähdössä itse lauantaina pk-lenkille noin klo 09.00 - 09.30 välillä. Tarvittaessa voin koukata tuvan kautta. Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa noin 3-4h noin 28-30 km/h vauhdilla. Aikataulut on iltapäivällä sen verran tiukat kaverin häiden takia, että en ehdi klo 11 (?) lähtevän ryhmän mukaan.
> 
> Jos jollain on kiinnostusta lähteä lauantaina aikaisemmin treenaamaan, niin laittakaa viestiä. Oon avoin kaikille reittiehdotuksille (ja vauhdeille)...



Voisin liittyä joukkoon Veikkolan liepeillä, jos reitti kulkee siellä tai tulla muualle. Tuo 9-10 aika sopii hyvin, myöhempikin käy.
Keskari (KOKO LENKILTÄ) 27-30 ( tuuli, porukka, keli). 31-32 on liian kova minulle  :Hymy: 

Reittiehdotus: Bemböle - Veikkola - Yövilän risteys (Karprintin jälkeen) - Yövilä - Kahvimaa - Turuntie - Nummela - Ojakkala. Sitten on ainakin kaksi vaihtaria a) Pohjoiseen pätkä Hanko-Hyvinkäätä, josta Katinhännän liittymästä Vihdintien yli Otalammelle, josta jotain reittiä Bemböleen.
b) Vakiolenkki: Ojakkala - Veikkola - Vols - Masala - . . .

Näistä a) olisi ehkä vaihtelun vuoksi mukavampi ?

En ole vielä käyttänyt noita sähköisiä karttapiirtureita eli joku voisi piirrellä niitä.

t. Steely Dan (Hyvää musiikkia Kaliforniasta)

----------


## VPR

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.891953&z=11

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.891953&z=11

----------


## Steely

> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.891953&z=11
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.891953&z=11



Kiitos VPR kartoista.
Kannatan näistä ekaa (Otalampi .. ). Ajattelin itse että Kahvimaalta mennään Asematietä Nummelaan, mutta näemmä on parempi (Pillistöntie, Vanha Sepäntie), josta en ollut tietoinen.
Pitäisikö pituuden olla suurempi eli kartta näyttää 1 h 50 min ( 81 km) ja
JaakkoRA halusi kiduttaa 3-4 tuntia ? Mutta nuo arvothan tarkoittaisivat 40+ vauhtia ! eli jollain 28-vauhdilla menisi lähemmäs 3 tuntia, jolloin 81 km riittänee ? Tuolla Vihdintien pohjoispuolella on kyllä tarvittaessa tilaa "happofaneille".

----------


## VPR

Nuo aika-arviot lasketaan autolla nopeusrajoitusten mukaan ajettaessa. Asematiekin on varmasti hyvä, en ole ajanut siitä itse.

Jalat ovat säilyneet hyvin hengissä, mukana illan Solvalla + VK -lenkillä.

----------


## Steely

> Nuo aika-arviot lasketaan autolla nopeusrajoitusten mukaan ajettaessa. Asematiekin on varmasti hyvä, en ole ajanut siitä itse.
> 
> Jalat ovat säilyneet hyvin hengissä, mukana illan Solvalla + VK -lenkillä.



"Solvalla + VK" tarkoittanee tämän illan tammaraveja.
Niissäkin olisi välillä terveellistä käydä, mutta ajelen nyt päivittäin
60 km työmatkoja, jossa on riittävästi haastetta.
Nimittäin saa ajaa aika kovaa, jos meinaa välttää massaohitukset  :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

Ensimmäinen reitti näyttää ihan kivalta. Mulle käy hyvin tollainen 80-85km lenkki. Siihen päälle tulee siirtymät meikäläiselle, joten kokonaispätkä on noin 100km (= 3-4 tunnin setti).
Lauantaiksi on luvattu taas hellesäätä, aamulla ysiltä pitäisi olla jo +23 astetta tän hetken ennusteen mukaan. Ei jouduta ajamaan koko lenkkiä ihan kovimmalla helteellä.

Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 09.15 tuvalta, matkana noin 80-85km ja vauhtina tuo 28-30km/h.

----------


## rhubarb

Tavoitteellisempi gruppo ajeli tänään alkumatkan Tammaravien kanssa Solvallaan, jossa 10+10 minuutin mäkitempoa. Suunnitelmasta poiketen toinen ajokerta jäi väliin ja siirryttiin palautteluna Veikkolaan josta jätskin jälkeen aluksi nelimiehinen ryhmämme lähti ajamaan n. puolen tunnin VK-pätkää Kylmälän ja Lapinkylän kautta (oik. n. 31 min ja ~37,2 km/h). Kaikenkaikkiaan matkaa kuutisenkymppiä.

Karttoja ja teho-/nopeus-/sykedataa (resetoin jostain syystä Veikkolassa joten kahdessa osassa):

Solvalla
VK-lenksu

----------


## VPR

Kaikki samassa pätkässä: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/91243022

Unohtu vaihtaa kierrosta tauolla mutta kyllä tostakin selvän saa. Paljon kovempi treeni kuin tiistain maantiekisa (42,4 km/h) tai keskiviikon tempo (40,3 km/h).  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

Mun Garmin antoi Veikkola-Mankin Esso vk-vedolle kestoksi 31 min 00 sek, matkaksi 19,58 km ja keskinopeudeksi 37,9 km/h. Ei se mulle ollut vk vaan vk > ana kynnys > VO2max mutta hyvä niin. Kiitos teille hyvästä harjoituksesta.

----------


## Steely

> Ensimmäinen reitti näyttää ihan kivalta. Mulle käy hyvin tollainen 80-85km lenkki. Siihen päälle tulee siirtymät meikäläiselle, joten kokonaispätkä on noin 100km (= 3-4 tunnin setti).
> Lauantaiksi on luvattu taas hellesäätä, aamulla ysiltä pitäisi olla jo +23 astetta tän hetken ennusteen mukaan. Ei jouduta ajamaan koko lenkkiä ihan kovimmalla helteellä.
> 
> Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 09.15 tuvalta, matkana noin 80-85km ja vauhtina tuo 28-30km/h.



OK.
Odottelen Veikkolan keskustassa about 09:35 alkaen.
Tuolla vauhdilla olette perillä n. 09:45.

----------


## rhubarb

*Lauantaina 11.06. kello 11:00 (Vantaankoskelta)** olisi tarjolla lenkki niille jotka haluavat ajaa pitkälle, mutta eivät kauas.

Ideana siis se, että ajetaan pidempi matka PK-seudulla koukkaillen jolloin kyytiin ja pois pääsee helposti eikä väsyn yllättäessä täydy polkea takaisin Hämeenlinnasta tjsp. Ajatuksena oli lähteä itsekseen, mutta ajokavereiden kanssa on tietty aina hauskempaa. Ja peesimpää….

Reittisuunnitelma, kokonaisuudessaan 211 km. Suunta siis V:koski-Klaukkala-Bemböle-Kirkkonummi-Siuntio-Veikkola-Bemböle-Velskola-Lepsämä-Nurmijärvi-Tuusula-V:koski. Tauot Siuntiossa ja Pirttilässä (Kunnarlantiellä), lisäksi vedentäyttötauko ekalla kerralla Bembölen ohituksessa ja tarvittaessa Nurmijärvellä/Tuusulassa.

*Mukaan voi tulla myös Bembölestä (n. 12:30, odotellaan jos aikaisessa) tai vaikka ajaa vain Bemböle-Bemböle-osuuden (n. 95 km)*, tai minkä tahansa muun hyväksi katsomansa osuuden.

Vauhti pidetään 27-30 eli koko reissun kesto on 8 h luokkaa. Pidempiä ruokataukoja (15-20 min?) yllämainitut 2, lyhyitä venyttelytaukoja tarpeen vaatiessa. Juomapulloja syytä olla tarpeeksi 2 h yhtämittaiseen ajoon, ja energiaa/ruokaa riittävästi vaikka ruokapisteiltä pitäisikin saada lisäravintoa.

* Voin joustaa lähtöä 10:een jos suurempi porukka näin haluaisi. Mielummin kuitenkin 11.

----------


## Iletys

Onkos sunnutaille toiveita? Klo 11 voisin tulla ajamaan/ajattamaan 26-28 lenkkiä. Keskari varmaan kuitenkin lähempänä tuota yläpäätä.
Voitaisiin mennä HePo:n pyhille maille (tosin tuota lenkkiä voisi pikkuisen pidentää varsinkin kun tarvitaan tauko) tai sitten mennään syömään HePo:lle varatut munkit Siippooseen ennen kun saapuvat meidän taukopaikalle. Niin ja yksi hyvä vaihtoehto olisi mennä kiertäen Porkkalaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Onkos sunnutaille toiveita? Klo 11 voisin tulla ajamaan/ajattamaan 26-28 lenkkiä. Keskari varmaan kuitenkin lähempänä tuota yläpäätä.
> Voitaisiin mennä HePo:n pyhille maille (tosin tuota lenkkiä voisi pikkuisen pidentää varsinkin kun tarvitaan tauko) tai sitten mennään syömään HePo:lle varatut munkit Siippooseen ennen kun saapuvat meidän taukopaikalle. Niin ja yksi hyvä vaihtoehto olisi mennä kiertäen Porkkalaan.



Entäs tällainen hieman pidempi reitti:

Hausjärven kieppi

Voin vetää tuon harjoitusmielessä seuraavaa viikonloppua varten jo tulevana sunnuntaina, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. Säät ovat niin mainiot nyt. Tämä lenkki vedetään 18.-19.6. viikonloppuna säävarauksella. Kuten kp63 jo täällä aiemmin ehdotti, reitti voidaan yhdistää varsinaiseen Espoon lenkkiin, jolloin halukkaat voivat päättää vasta Hyvinkäällä, jatkavatko pidempää vai lyhyempää reittiä.

----------


## Iletys

> Entäs tällainen hieman pidempi reitti:
> 
> Hausjärven kieppi
> 
> Voin vetää tuon harjoitusmielessä seuraavaa viikonloppua varten jo tulevana sunnuntaina, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. Säät ovat niin mainiot nyt. Tämä lenkki vedetään 18.-19.6. viikonloppuna säävarauksella. Kuten kp63 jo täällä aiemmin ehdotti, reitti voidaan yhdistää varsinaiseen Espoon lenkkiin, jolloin halukkaat voivat päättää vasta Hyvinkäällä, jatkavatko pidempää vai lyhyempää reittiä.



Höpistiin eilen KP:n kanssa, että voisi vetää pikkusen lyhyemmän koska ensi viikolla on tuo pidempi versio. Loogista kyllä, mutta tietysti hyvä ilma puoltaa pitkää lenkkiä. Itse en pääse seuraavana sunnuntaina, eli pitkäkin käy.
Nyt vaan äänestystä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Höpistiin eilen KP:n kanssa, että voisi vetää pikkusen lyhyemmän koska ensi viikolla on tuo pidempi versio. Loogista kyllä, mutta tietysti hyvä ilma puoltaa pitkää lenkkiä. Itse en pääse seuraavana sunnuntaina, eli pitkäkin käy.
> Nyt vaan äänestystä.



Jos lähdetään pitkälle, vedetään rauhallista vauhtia. Voisi tietty harkita, että lähtisi jo kymmeneltä..? Voin kyllä ajella pitkän molempina viikonloppuina.

----------


## Iletys

> Jos lähdetään pitkälle, vedetään rauhallista vauhtia. Voisi tietty harkita, että lähtisi jo kymmeneltä..? Voin kyllä ajella pitkän molempina viikonloppuina.



Ari ei.  :Hymy:  Oon saanut lastenhoidon sovittua silleen, että pääsen klo 11:00 tuvalle. Tää on tällasta. Mercy!

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari ei.  Oon saanut lastenhoidon sovittua silleen, että pääsen klo 11:00 tuvalle. Tää on tällasta. Mercy!



Jees, eli 11:ltä sit vasta.  :Hymy:  Eipä tuo pitkäkään lenkki ole ongelma, vaikka lähtisi vasta 11:ltä. Ei siinä rauhallisemmallakaan tahdilla mene liian myöhään.

----------


## happo

> Voisin liittyä joukkoon Veikkolan liepeillä, jos reitti kulkee siellä tai tulla muualle. Tuo 9-10 aika sopii hyvin, myöhempikin käy.
> Keskari (KOKO LENKILTÄ) 27-30 ( tuuli, porukka, keli). 31-32 on liian kova minulle 
> 
> Reittiehdotus: Bemböle - Veikkola - Yövilän risteys (Karprintin jälkeen) - Yövilä - Kahvimaa - Turuntie - Nummela - Ojakkala. Sitten on ainakin kaksi vaihtaria a) Pohjoiseen pätkä Hanko-Hyvinkäätä, josta Katinhännän liittymästä Vihdintien yli Otalammelle, josta jotain reittiä Bemböleen.
> b) Vakiolenkki: Ojakkala - Veikkola - Vols - Masala - . . .
> 
> Näistä a) olisi ehkä vaihtelun vuoksi mukavampi ?
> 
> En ole vielä käyttänyt noita sähköisiä karttapiirtureita eli joku voisi piirrellä niitä.
> ...



 
Tuohon 30 kmh voisi tiputtaa :Leveä hymy: ...onko tuo 9:15 jo lyöty lukkoon? 10:00 tulisi varmasti enemmän kuskeja ja vetovuoroja..

----------


## Steely

> Tuohon 30 kmh voisi tiputtaa...onko tuo 9:15 jo lyöty lukkoon? 10:00 tulisi varmasti enemmän kuskeja ja vetovuoroja..



Tällä hetkellä sovittu aika on 09:15 koska JaakkoRa'lla on kiire
päivä.
Mahd. voimme tehdä siten, että Jaakko ja muut 09:15 aikaan ehtivät lähtevät 09:15
"hitaampaa" vauhtia (28) ja 30+ porukka lähtee 10:00 ja ottaa meidät kiinni jossakin matkalla ?

PS. Toivottavasti ylämäissä ei ole nopeusalarajaa, josta voi seurata että
keskarit tippuu  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Ylämäet kolmeakymppiä ja alamäet viittäkymppiä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## abruzziamo

Moro mä tuun ainaki aamusta, eli 9.15.

----------


## pirtti

> Moro mä tuun ainaki aamusta, eli 9.15.



Mukana myös. Mutta mielellään lähtö 9.15 tiukasti, matkaa se 80, ajetaan lujaa ja vältetään teknisiä  :Hymy:  

(eli olen hieman aikataulurajoitteinen, tavoite takaisin tuvalla klo 12.00 viimeistään).

----------


## apuajaja

Onko huomenna lauantaina normitupalenkille lähtijöitä eli klo 10?

----------


## JaakkoRa

*Joo lähdetään 9.15 tuvalta.* Olen tosiaan myös aikataulurajoitteinen ja kotona tulee sanomista, jos myöhästyn häistä (ei tosin ole omat!).... Vedetään koko setti putkeen, korkeintaan pullojen täyttö. Voi olla aika tuskaa, äsken juoksin tunnin +30 helteessä ja tuntui kyllä kropassa.

Huomiseksi on luvattu niin upeeta säätä, että luulisi porukkaa löytyvän myös klo 10 tai 11 lähtöön. Normaalisti nää ajat käy myös mulle oikein hyvin.

----------


## happo

> Onko huomenna lauantaina normitupalenkille lähtijöitä eli klo 10?



Normitupalenkki 10:00 sopii paremmin. Tulossa ollaan.

----------


## Iletys

Tässä taas lenkkiehdotus (copyright kp) sunnuntaille. Toinen vaihtoehto oli se Arin ehdottama Hausjärvi (ehkä lyhennettynä). Itsellä ei tuonne ole tietuntemusta, mutta reitin saa syötettyä Nintendoon.

----------


## TommiL

> Tässä taas lenkkiehdotus (copyright kp) sunnuntaille. Toinen vaihtoehto oli se Arin ehdottama Hausjärvi (ehkä lyhennettynä). Itsellä ei tuonne ole tietuntemusta, mutta reitin saa syötettyä Nintendoon.



Kelit "pakottaa" huomenna ajamaan ja ääni Arin pidemmälle kiepille. Pari ylimääräistä pullon täyttöätaukoa pitänee ottaa ohjelmaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Kelit "pakottaa" huomenna ajamaan ja ääni Arin pidemmälle kiepille. Pari ylimääräistä pullon täyttöätaukoa pitänee ottaa ohjelmaan.



Mulle käy kumpi tahansa noista lenkeistä. Voin toimia kartturina omalle ehdotelmalleni, jos se halutaan ajaa. Täytellään pulloja aina tarpeen mukaan, koska näillä säillä ei kannata jättää juomista liian vähälle.

----------


## happo

> Normitupalenkki 10:00 sopii paremmin. Tulossa ollaan.



Kolme kuskia lähti normitupalenkille. Reitti muodostui taipaleen varrella..veikkola-yöviläntie-kahvimaantie-Nummela-ojakkala, josta bemböleä kohti. Tuvalta tuvalle n. 96 km..jokaiselle tosin 100km ylitys kun kotimatkat mukaan. Itsellä kilsat 119,5 km. Keskari siinä 29 kmh.

----------


## apuajaja

...Ojakkala-Selki-Lepsämä - Klaukkala-Skogby-Lahnus-Röylä-Bemböle.

Kruisailua raskaahkon viikon jälkeen, oikein mukava reitti. Ajettiin Old School -hengessä ilman kiinnihakattua suunnitelmaa. Hapolla oli näkymys alkupätkästä ja mulla loppupätkästä.

----------


## Ari_T

Tulkitaanko tämä Tommin ääni niin, että tuolle lenkille halukkaita olisi ainakin kolme (Iletys, TommiL ja minä)? Voin väsätä ohjeistuksen tuota reittiä varten joka tapauksessa. Jos arvonnan tuloksena mennäänkin joku muu reitti, voin käyttää ohjeita ensi viikonloppuna.

Muillekin ajohaluisille: kyseessä on rento lenkki riittävillä pullontäyttötauoilla ja rauhallisella vauhdilla (28-30 km/h riippuen vetäjien määrästä, tuulesta ja kuun asennosta). Pidetään kaksi munkki/jätskitaukoa ja rupatellaan mukavia.  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

*Porvooseen* *huomenna*? 

Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan porvooseen katsomaan ajoja ja takaisin? Mulla ei valitettavasti ole älyllisempiä reittejä tarjota kuin "uuden" porvoontien varsin (170) kumpaankin suuntaan. Espoosta matkaa kertyy sitä reittiä vähän lähtöpaikasta riippuen noin 60km, eli noin 120km kokonaismatka. Voin ajella jotain 26-30 vauhteja, mielellään lähtisin melko aikaisin. Kiinnostuneita näinkin lyhyellä varoitusajalla? Paremmat reitit pienin kiepein kelpaa myös.  

Hasujärvi olisi jees, mutta sori vaan kundit teidän lähtöaikanne on pölhö noin pitkälle. Koko ajo kuumimpaan aikaan ja kun tuossa taukoinene menee se 7-8h niin tuhoaa kyllä aivan koko päivän ja vielä illankin, kasilta tai ehkä vielä ysiltä voisin tohon lähteä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Hasujärvi olisi jees, mutta sori vaan kundit teidän lähtöaikanne on pölhö noin pitkälle. Koko ajo kuumimpaan aikaan ja kun tuossa taukoinene menee se 7-8h niin tuhoaa kyllä aivan koko päivän ja vielä illankin, kasilta tai ehkä vielä ysiltä voisin tohon lähteä.



Ei voi oikein aiemmin lähteä, kun Iletyksellä on aamu kiinni. Mulla ei oo sen kummempaa tekemistä illallakaan, joten kai sitä voi pyöräilläkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Kolme kuskia lähti normitupalenkille. Reitti muodostui taipaleen varrella..veikkola-yöviläntie-kahvimaantie-Nummela-ojakkala, josta bemböleä kohti. Tuvalta tuvalle n. 96 km..jokaiselle tosin 100km ylitys kun kotimatkat mukaan. Itsellä kilsat 119,5 km. Keskari siinä 29 kmh.



Samoin kolme kuskia lähti tuvalta 09:15 kieppeillä tuolle speksi-lenkille.
Minä liityin joukkoon Veikkolassa.  Läheltä piti etten liittynyt väärään joukkoon eli vähän ennen kuuden miehen joukko ajoi ohi.
Loppumatkasta kolmikko jatkoi yksin Kunnarlan mäkien revittelyssä, jossa
vauhdissa en edes yrittänyt pysyä mukana.

Tällaisilla keleillä aikainen lähtöaika on hyvä, jotta välttää pahimman
kuumuuden.

Kiitokset hyvästä seurasta ja vetoavusta.

----------


## Steely

Tämä on siis kelistä riipuen joko la tai su.

lenkkiehdotus (copyright kp) 

Tuossa on mainittu kaksi nopeusryhmaa ja ilmottaudun niistä
hitaampaan esim. 26-28 km/h.
Hitaille (ja ylipainoisille  :Hymy:  ) on speksattu 58 + 56 km ja nopeille 64 + 62.
Yhteinen tauko Karkkilassa.

Käväisen jossakin kohtaa ennen Karkkilaa uimassa, niin jaksaa paremmin
ajella takaisin. Teen sen nopeasti ja liityin tauolla porukkaan.

Toinen vaihtoehto lenkille on AriT'n Hausjärvi, jossa voisi olla myös
kaksi nopeusryhmää / reittiä. Mahd. lyhyempänä kuin 211 km ettei mene koko päivä ajamiseen.

----------


## Iletys

> Ei voi oikein aiemmin lähteä, kun Iletyksellä on aamu kiinni. Mulla ei oo sen kummempaa tekemistä illallakaan, joten kai sitä voi pyöräilläkin.



Hienoa! Nyt kun pidit näin mun puolia, niin tuun sinne mihin sinäkin. Koitan laittaa tuon mun ehdottaman reitin kepsiin jos päätetäänkin tuvalla jotain muuta.
Niin ja jos lyhyempää lenkkiä joku haluaa, niin pääseehän sitä matkan varrelta pois.

----------


## Ari_T

> Hienoa! Nyt kun pidit näin mun puolia, niin tuun sinne mihin sinäkin. Koitan laittaa tuon mun ehdottaman reitin kepsiin jos päätetäänkin tuvalla jotain muuta.
> Niin ja jos lyhyempää lenkkiä joku haluaa, niin pääseehän sitä matkan varrelta pois.



Doddi, kaksi kuskia tekee porukkalenkin.  :Hymy:  Ja eiköhän TommiL:kin lähde mukaan, kun sitä jo täällä kuulutti, joten poljetaan porukalla joku kieppi. Mulla on toi Hausjärven lenkki speksattuna navigointilaitteeseen. Arvotaan sit tuvalla, mihin ajetaan.

----------


## JA-J

> Doddi, kaksi kuskia tekee porukkalenkin.  Ja eiköhän TommiL:kin lähde mukaan, kun sitä jo täällä kuulutti, joten poljetaan porukalla joku kieppi. Mulla on toi Hausjärven lenkki speksattuna navigointilaitteeseen. Arvotaan sit tuvalla, mihin ajetaan.



Olisin halukas ajamaan huomenna tuvalta, mutta kunto ei taida riittää yli 200 km matkalle. Jos olen ainoa lyhemmän (100 -150 km max) matkan kannattaja, suuntaan siinä tapauksessa Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## kp63

> Doddi, kaksi kuskia tekee porukkalenkin.  Ja eiköhän TommiL:kin lähde mukaan, kun sitä jo täällä kuulutti, joten poljetaan porukalla joku kieppi. Mulla on toi Hausjärven lenkki speksattuna navigointilaitteeseen. Arvotaan sit tuvalla, mihin ajetaan.



*
ota Ari arvonnassa huomioon tämä:* Hepo ajaakin ens su Hyvinkäälle siten, että ne tulee sinne 100km ajon jälkeen. Tästä syystä räätälöin Espoon lyhyemmän version uusiksi siten, että ollaan Hyvinkäällä myös 100km jälkeen.

 Eli jos ajaisitte tänään hausjärven ja ajettaisiin ensiviikolla 100km yhdessä karkkilan kautta Hyvinkäälle. Virität sen päälle pidemmän paluun hyvinkäältä. Voi sitten paikanpäälle päättää ajaako sen vai ei.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.849823&z=10

----------


## Ari_T

> *
> ota Ari arvonnassa huomioon tämä:* Hepo ajaakin ens su Hyvinkäälle siten, että ne tulee sinne 100km ajon jälkeen. Tästä syystä räätälöin Espoon lyhyemmän version uusiksi siten, että ollaan Hyvinkäällä myös 100km jälkeen.
> 
>  Eli jos ajaisitte tänään hausjärven ja ajettaisiin ensiviikolla 100km yhdessä karkkilan kautta Hyvinkäälle. Virität sen päälle pidemmän paluun hyvinkäältä. Voi sitten paikanpäälle päättää ajaako sen vai ei.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.849823&z=10



Okei, hyvä tietää. Me arvotaan vielä tuvalla tuota tämän päivän lenkkiä vähän sääennusteenkin mukaan. Tietysti pieni rankkasade voisi piristää helteessä.  :Hymy:  Mikäänhän ei estä ajamasta tuota Hausjärven kieppiä joskus myöhemminkin, vaikkei sitä tänään tai ensi viikonloppuna ajettaisikaan. Näitä lenkkejä on hyvä olla varastossa.

----------


## Steely

> *ota Ari arvonnassa huomioon tämä:* Hepo ajaakin ens su Hyvinkäälle siten, että ne tulee sinne 100km ajon jälkeen. Tästä syystä räätälöin Espoon lyhyemmän version uusiksi siten, että ollaan Hyvinkäällä myös 100km jälkeen.
> 
> Eli jos ajaisitte tänään hausjärven ja ajettaisiin ensiviikolla 100km yhdessä karkkilan kautta Hyvinkäälle. Virität sen päälle pidemmän paluun hyvinkäältä. Voi sitten paikanpäälle päättää ajaako sen vai ei.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.849823&z=10



Pieni tarkennusehdotus reittiin: Veikkolan jälkeen Tervalammentien risteyksen jälkeen n. 100 metrin päästä vasemmalle Palajärventielle.
Ajoimme sen eilen ja se tappoi mukavasti tylsän suoran Turuntien.
Tien pintakin oli parempi.   Tie yhtyy Karprintin kohdalla turkutiehen.
Lisämatkaa tulee vain pari kilometriä.

Jossain kohtaa ennen Hyvinkäätä aion käydä uimassa !

Koitin hakea Hepon sivuilta tietoa tuosta Hyvinkään keikasta, mutta
en löytänyt mitään.

----------


## rhubarb

> Koitin hakea Hepon sivuilta tietoa tuosta Hyvinkään keikasta, mutta
> en löytänyt mitään.



Ei ole HePon sivuilla, vaan ihan tuossa viereisessä ketjussa: http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showp...postcount=3674

----------


## pirtti

Yhden miehen ryhmämme suuntasi aamusta kohti Porvoota reittiä mistänytpääsi-170-Porvoo. Loppumatkasta noin viimeisen kymmenen km vetoapua tarjosi joku Itä-Helsigin lenkkiporukka. Paluumatkalla ihastelimme maisemia reitillä Hinthaara-Pornainen-Järvenpää-Tuusula-Lahela-jne... 

Kokonaismatka ja keskari puretaan jaksaessa, mutta noin 160km ja 29km/h. Vauhti painui lopussa, mutta se sopi kaikille vetomiehillimme koska speksiksi oli sovittu että ajetaan siten että on kivaa ja pysytään PK-alueella. Kansipaikallahan ei niin kauheasti ollutkaan porukkaa. 

Ajojakin ehti tunnin verran seurata, Espoon lenkeiltä tuttuja bongattiin kisasta KP ja Nokso.

----------


## Iletys

Virallinen Sunnuntailenkki starttasi neljän kuskin voimin Hausjärvelle. Ari veti koko reissun ja muut otti aurinkoa.
Itse ilmoittuduin 28 ryhmään ja 31 taisi olla keskari. Mihin saa valittaa.  :Hymy: 
Yksi valitettava tapaus tuli kuin joukossa ollut ensikertalainen (ilmoittaudu tänne) sai jonkun krampitusmutippeliskleroosin. Jouduttiin jättämään kylmästi matkasta pois, mutta hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä. Hyvin vedit!
Ei kyllä omalla uralla ole vielä näin loppu ole lenkin jälkeen ollut. Kait se kuumuuskin teki osansa.

Tässä dataa reitistä.

Niin ja kiitos Ari, Tommi ja se se se...

----------


## ElluT

> Ajojakin ehti tunnin verran seurata, Espoon lenkeiltä tuttuja bongattiin kisasta KP ja Nokso.



Kai sä huusit ja kannustit, mutta mä en huomannut ollenkaan... Tais mennä keskittyminen ihan vaan hengittämiseen, sen verran jännääkin tää vielä on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Virallinen Sunnuntailenkki starttasi neljän kuskin voimin Hausjärvelle. Ari veti koko reissun ja muut otti aurinkoa.
> Itse ilmoittuduin 28 ryhmään ja 31 taisi olla keskari. Mihin saa valittaa. 
> Yksi valitettava tapaus tuli kuin joukossa ollut ensikertalainen (ilmoittaudu tänne) sai jonkun krampitusmutippeliskleroosin. Jouduttiin jättämään kylmästi matkasta pois, mutta hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä. Hyvin vedit!
> Ei kyllä omalla uralla ole vielä näin loppu ole lenkin jälkeen ollut. Kait se kuumuuskin teki osansa.
> 
> Tässä dataa reitistä.
> 
> Niin ja kiitos Ari, Tommi ja se se se...



Kiitokset myös omalta osaltani. Olosuhteet eivät olleet mitenkään optimaaliset, mikä selittänee itse kunkin hyytymisen. Tässä taisi tulla monelle jonkinlaista ennätystä - omalta osaltani "pisin vetovuoro" tms.  :Hymy:  Sää ei siis ihan suosinut näin pitkää lenkkiä mutta hyvä seura ja mukava reitti (vaikka itse sanonkin) auttoivat jaksamaan.

Lenkin ensikertalainenkin veti hyvin lopun kramppeihin asti. Näillä helteillä täytyisi syödä jotain suolaista tai naukkailla vastaavat aineet muuten. Kotona pystyi taas rapsuttelemaan päivän suola-annoksen iholta ennen suihkua.

----------


## Steely

> Lenkin ensikertalainenkin veti hyvin lopun kramppeihin asti. Näillä helteillä täytyisi syödä jotain suolaista tai naukkailla vastaavat aineet muuten. Kotona pystyi taas rapsuttelemaan päivän suola-annoksen iholta ennen suihkua.



Näillä keleillä suolaa pitäisi kaiketi nauttia säännöllisesti esim. maustekurkkujen muodossa, jos niistä pitää.
Mangnesium auttaa kramppeihin. Minulla oli pohkeissa kiristystä ilman
mitään urheiluakin, mutta kahden viikon mangenesium-kuuri ja sen jälkeen ennen lenkkiä on poistanut ongelman totaalisesti.

Energiajuomista minulla ei ole kokemusta,mutta nekin lienevät välttämöttömiä energitasojen ylläpitämiseksi. Olen nyt käyttänyt Dexal-merkkistä juomaa ilman sivuvaikutuksia. Marketeista saatavia nuorison energiajuomia ei ehkä ole syytä liiemmäti nauttia.

Nyt ilmat ovat muuttumassa viileämmäksi, tosin sadettakin on luvassa.
Täytyy laittaa lokasuojat takaisin fillariin  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Asian vierestä, tilasin itse viime kesänä epähuomiossa Zipvitiltä elite-nimisen sijaan extreme-urheilujuomaa joka on tarkoitettu kuumiin olosuhteisiin*. Juoma maistuu aivan suolavedeltä eikä sitä oikein pysty ihan sisätiloissa kittaamaan kakomatta… eilen kuumalla lenkillä sen sijaan upposi todella mainiosti. Tuon lisäksi oli pari apteekista saatavaa kalium-tablettia ja noilla meni lihastuntemusten suhteen ihan mainiosti (vaikka tehot toki olivatkin hyvin matalat). Pureskeltavia magnesiumtablettejakin voi ottaa mukaan, eilen annoin kaksi krampeista kärsiville; vaikka se siinä vaiheessa onkin hieman myöhäistä ryhmässä pysymisen kannalta, imeytyminen antaa n. 20-30 minuutin kuluttua paremmat lähtökohdat lenkin jatkamiselle tai kotimatkalle.

* Sisällöt/35g:
Elite: 32 g hiilihydraattia, 0 g proteiinia, 0,3 g natriumia
Extreme: 27 g hiilihydraattia; 3,3 g proteiinia; *1,2 g* natriumia

----------


## kp63

Näillä helteillä täytyisi syödä jotain suolaista tai naukkailla vastaavat aineet muuten. 

Ihan klassinen metukkaleipä-keli

----------


## tipsu

Offtopicia täältäkin: eilen helteellä Pirkassa kokeilin itse ensimmäistä kertaa urheilujuoman naukkailua veden sijaan, ja se tuntui toimivan. Tarjolla oli Maratonic-nimistä keltaista litkua. Suolakurkut, energiapatukka, jatkuva mehu- ja energiajuomatankkaus auttoivat itseäni ajamaan hurjassa helteessä Pirkan 134 km omaan ennätystahtiin 28,5 km/h, kolmella tauolla (5 min), yhteensä taukoja 15 min. 

Tuossa sen näki, että juomisella ja juomisella on eroja. Normaalisti käyttämälläni vedellä ei varmasti olisi onnistunut, nyt tuntui jaloissa ja naisessa olevan virtaa vaikka mihin :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Foreca lupaa huomiseksi sadetta ja norjalaiset nättiä. Huomenna jos ajaisi rauhallista ajoa (n.28km/h) klo 18:00 tuvalta. Reittinä voisi olla nyt Tupa-Lapinkyläntie-Vols-Lapinkylä-Kymälä-Veikkola-Brobacka-Tupa. Eli tässä haen sitä, että pysyykö peruslenkkiä ajamaan tuohon suuntaan ilman eksymistä?
Vähän jumittaa eilisestä. Pakko saada nämä kaksi jalkaa taas tuntumaan omilta jaloilta.

----------


## VPR

Mihinkäs sitä eksyisi, helppoja maastojahan noi ovat.

----------


## kp63

Mulla taasen mäkitreeni. Rinnekodin jyrkempää puolta 6-10krt ylös-alas. Voin ajaa tuvan kautta esim klo 18, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Mihinkäs sitä eksyisi, helppoja maastojahan noi ovat.



Ei siinä oikeasti eksy, mutta tuntuu vaan, että tuota lenkkiä on vastapäivään sen verran pyöritetty, että vaikeuksia tekee toiseen suuntaan.

Tuonne Rinnekodillekin voisi ajaa. Ei mitään väliä, mutta mäki nousee varmaan korkeintaan pariin kertaan. Katsotaan tuvalla. Pääasia, että ajetaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mulla taasen mäkitreeni. Rinnekodin jyrkempää puolta 6-10krt ylös-alas. Voin ajaa tuvan kautta esim klo 18, jos kiinnostaa.



No hitto, huomiseksi on saunailtaa tiedossa. Tuollaisen Rinnekodin keikan voisi heittää joskus myöhemminkin. Toisaalta tänään työmatkalla oli sellainen olo, että se eilinen >200 km vetovuoro painaa vähän kropassa vielä.

----------


## Iletys

> No hitto, huomiseksi on saunailtaa tiedossa. Tuollaisen Rinnekodin keikan voisi heittää joskus myöhemminkin. Toisaalta tänään työmatkalla oli sellainen olo, että se eilinen >200 km vetovuoro painaa vähän kropassa vielä.



No sehän natsasi. Pääsee vielä saunaan lenkin jälkeen. Hyvä.

----------


## Steely

> Foreca lupaa huomiseksi sadetta ja norjalaiset nättiä. Huomenna jos ajaisi rauhallista ajoa (n.28km/h) klo 18:00 tuvalta. Reittinä voisi olla nyt Tupa-Lapinkyläntie-Vols-Lapinkylä-Kymälä-Veikkola-Brobacka-Tupa. Eli tässä haen sitä, että pysyykö peruslenkkiä ajamaan tuohon suuntaan ilman eksymistä?
> Vähän jumittaa eilisestä. Pakko saada nämä kaksi jalkaa taas tuntumaan omilta jaloilta.



Onnittelut yritteliäisyydestä eli hetimmiten 200 km jälkeen uudestaan
baanalle.
Säätiedotusten mukaan huomenna voi sataa aika ajoin.
Jos ei ole sateista ja olen ajoissa kotona niin saatan liittyä joukkoon Kylmälässä ja
ajaa sinne Nuuksion liittymään (ulostulo Brobackasta ?), josta takaisin kotiin.   Jos tälle reitille on lähtijöitä niin varmistakaa lähtöaika tuvalta ja about aika Kylmälässä.   Odottaa ei tarvitse, koska epävarmuutta on.

PS. Tänään kastuin aika hyvin paluumatkalla duunista (30 km)  :Hymy:

----------


## LeTouriste

> Virallinen Sunnuntailenkki starttasi neljän kuskin voimin Hausjärvelle. Ari veti koko reissun ja muut otti aurinkoa.
> Itse ilmoittuduin 28 ryhmään ja 31 taisi olla keskari. Mihin saa valittaa. 
> Yksi valitettava tapaus tuli kuin joukossa ollut ensikertalainen (ilmoittaudu tänne) sai jonkun krampitusmutippeliskleroosin. Jouduttiin jättämään kylmästi matkasta pois, mutta hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä. Hyvin vedit!
> Ei kyllä omalla uralla ole vielä näin loppu ole lenkin jälkeen ollut. Kait se kuumuuskin teki osansa.
> 
> Tässä dataa reitistä.
> 
> Niin ja kiitos Ari, Tommi ja se se se...



Lenkillä mukana turistina olleena speksini aamulla oli keskari 28 ja 4h ja sen mukaan oli eväät ym. valmistautuminen tehty. Lauantailta oli vielä reilu 90 takana. Mutta hyvä ensilenkki, enempi tästä riittää kerrottavaa kuin normiveivaamisesta. Ts. perille on päästy ja ensi kertaa odotellessa eli kiitos Ari, Ile & Tommi.
PS. Aamun speksini ei ihan täyttynyt, keskari jäi 27km/h, aika kyllä tuli täyteen.  :Vink:

----------


## Steely

> Mulla taasen mäkitreeni. Rinnekodin jyrkempää puolta 6-10krt ylös-alas. Voin ajaa tuvan kautta esim klo 18, jos kiinnostaa.



Jos mäkitreenin tarkoitus on parantaa vauhtia mäissä, niin
onko tällainen lajinomainen "happokidutus" paras tapa päästä
tavoitteeseen vai onko muita suositeltavia harjoitusmuotoja ?

Mahd. tuo happoasia kertoo jotakin kysyjän lähtötilanteesta eli 
olen kokenut että pohkeet ovat hapoilla lyhyenkin mäkiajon jälkeen
samalla kadenssilla millä mäkeen on tultu.   Hengitys vielä kulkee
välttävästi.

----------


## kp63

huomisen oma tavoite on ihan kilpailullinen eli yrittää totuttaa kroppa ajaa putkelta rennosti 9% jyrkkyistä mäkeä niin ettei syke nousis ihan tappiin eli vähän semmonen raakatekniikaharjoitus. Sit samalla yritän katella vähän mikä välitys sopis parhaiten. Eli ihan täpöillä ei oo tarkotus ajaa ja tarkoitus on uusia sama ainakin ens pe. 

 Ei ne jalat tiedä mistä ne hapoille menee, satulasta tai putkelta on vaan vähän eri juttu.

----------


## karhile

> Foreca lupaa huomiseksi sadetta ja norjalaiset nättiä. Huomenna jos ajaisi rauhallista ajoa (n.28km/h) klo 18:00 tuvalta.



 

Ja kun yksi Espoolainen lupailee lenkkivauhdiksi rauhallista n.28km/h :Hymy: , niin varmaakin varmempaa on muun porukan nostavan sen n.31km/h :No huh!: .

----------


## Iletys

> Lenkillä mukana turistina olleena speksini aamulla oli keskari 28 ja 4h ja sen mukaan oli eväät ym. valmistautuminen tehty. Lauantailta oli vielä reilu 90 takana. Mutta hyvä ensilenkki, enempi tästä riittää kerrottavaa kuin normiveivaamisesta. Ts. perille on päästy ja ensi kertaa odotellessa eli kiitos Ari, Ile & Tommi.
> PS. Aamun speksini ei ihan täyttynyt, keskari jäi 27km/h, aika kyllä tuli täyteen.



Ihan loistavaa! Nyt nukun yöni paremmin kun tiedän, että perille on päästy. Vompattileiman olet ansainnut. Annoin meinaan itselle myös sellaisen.
Tuosta voi kyllä sen päätellä, että kaikki 28 porukkalenkit matkasta riippumatta ainakin menee kevyesti ja varmaan lähes kaikki 30+ porukkalenkit myös. Siis kun kyse on ns. takuulenkeistä. Tämä ei ollut sitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Ja kun yksi Espoolainen lupailee lenkkivauhdiksi rauhallista n.28km/h, niin varmaakin varmempaa on muun porukan nostavan sen n.31km/h.



Hö! Katsotaan vielä huomen ip tuo sade ja katsotaan tuvalla minne mennään, mutta jos sovitaan se vauhti 28 kohille. Mäkiä voidaan mennä vetämään jos porukka haluaa.
Eli Steely... Varminta olisi tulla tuvalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Hö! Katsotaan vielä huomen ip tuo sade ja katsotaan tuvalla minne mennään, mutta jos sovitaan se vauhti 28 kohille. Mäkiä voidaan mennä vetämään jos porukka haluaa.
> Eli Steely... Varminta olisi tulla tuvalle.



Monologi jatkuu... Tammaravit Part II klo 18:00. Yksi siirtymällä kastunut kuski saapui tuvalle ja päätti ajaa siirtymän takaisin kotiin (tosin pikkuisen kiertämällä).

----------


## rhubarb

Tammaraveista kannattaa varmaan puhua omassa ketjussaan(kin). Ei OT:n vuoksi, vaan sen, että siitä topikista kiinnostuneet eivät välttämättä lue tätä ja jättävät väliin.

----------


## kp63

kun kukaan ei halunnut mäkiin, niin lähdin Espoon keskuksesta 17.30 ja ajelin Velskolan kautta Rinnekodin mäkeen. Mäessä ketjun pikaliitin irtosi??, mutta sain sen korjattua. Kiitos paikalliselle fillariharrastajalle käsienpuhdistus -avusta,  tsemppiä Vätterniin ja tuu joku kerta kokeilee Espoon kimppalenkkejä uudella fillarilla.

8x mäen jyrkkä osuus rennosti ylös ja sitten palauttelut kotiin.  Ainoastaan Velskolassa tuli viitisen minuuttia mitätöntä tihkua, joka ei kastellut mitään. Hyvä treeni, mutta seura oli tällä kertaa normaalia tylsempää.   Pe uudestaan + joku 60min VK/MK perään. Ilmotelkaa, jos kiinnostaa, lähtö tuvalta jotain 17-18.

Tammaravit tarkoittanee vain to HEPO.lenkkiä. Ti ajetaan (jos ajetaan) kai vain joku tiistailenkki, josta kukin käyttää vähän omaa ilmaisua. Ehkäpä kalenteriinkin se kannattaisi täsmentää.

----------


## Steely

> Pieni tarkennusehdotus reittiin: Veikkolan jälkeen Tervalammentien risteyksen jälkeen n. 100 metrin päästä vasemmalle Palajärventielle.
> Ajoimme sen eilen ja se tappoi mukavasti tylsän suoran Turuntien.
> Tien pintakin oli parempi. Tie yhtyy Karprintin kohdalla turkutiehen.
> Lisämatkaa tulee vain pari kilometriä.
> 
> Jossain kohtaa ennen Hyvinkäätä aion käydä uimassa !
> 
> Koitin hakea Hepon sivuilta tietoa tuosta Hyvinkään keikasta, mutta
> en löytänyt mitään.



Tällä hetkellä sääennustukset ovat tasaväkisiä 18. ja 19. päivän osalta eli
puolipilvistä ja ajoittaisia sadekuuroja.
Näin ollen päätös päivästä menee loppuviikkoon.
Hepon tämänhetkistä suunnitelmaa en ole katsonut.

Alkuperäinen suunnitelma:
http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showp...postcount=3674 

terv. nimim "Papparavit"

----------


## Iletys

Jep, Itsekin kutsun sitä Tammaraviksi, mutta sellasena sitä en miellä. Ehkä se on vain houkute, että joku nainen sinne joskus eksyisi.
Ei minusta mäkiä olisi ollut ajamaan näillä pohkeilla. Sen verran turvoksissa.

----------


## karhile

> Tällä hetkellä sääennustukset ovat tasaväkisiä 18. ja 19. päivän osalta eli
> puolipilvistä ja ajoittaisia sadekuuroja.
> Näin ollen päätös päivästä menee loppuviikkoon.
> Hepon tämänhetkistä suunnitelmaa en ole katsonut.
> 
> Alkuperäinen suunnitelma:
> http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showp...postcount=3674 
> 
> terv. nimim "Papparavit"



Hepon suunnitelmat sunnuntain osalta ovat säilyneet ennallaan. Pitkä 150 kilsan lenkki Hyvinkää tauolla, mutta tarjolla myös lyhyempi vaihtoehto.
Sää luonnollisesti voi vielä sotkea ennenkaikkea pitkän lenkin suunnitelmat.

----------


## karhile

> Monologi jatkuu... Tammaravit Part II klo 18:00. Yksi siirtymällä kastunut kuski saapui tuvalle ja päätti ajaa siirtymän takaisin kotiin (tosin pikkuisen kiertämällä).



Tarkoitus oli kyllä lähteä tarkistamaan Iletyksen lupaaman nopeuden paikkansa pitävyys, mutta kolme varttia ennen lähtöä tullut sade sai laiskuuden ja mukavuuden halun kasvamaan itsestäni. Sade tietysti loppui jo ennen lähtöaikaa, eikä sen jälkeenkään ole tainnut sataa niinkuin ei aikaisemminkaan päivällä, mutta tällaista se elämä on.....ei voi mitään :Vihainen: .

----------


## tipsu

Kyselenpä alustavasti, kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä perjantaina esim. aamupäivästä ajelemaan? Jonkinlainen päivälenkki olisi aika kiva, ettei tulisi vain laiskoteltua kotona :Kieli pitkällä:  Minulla on näitä perjantaivapaita heinäkuun puoliväliin asti, joten jos jollain on intoa ja mahdollisuus lenkkeillä päiväsaikaan, niin saa ilmoitella täällä. Realistinen etenemisvauhti n. 24-28 km/h.

----------


## robink

> Kyselenpä alustavasti, kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä perjantaina esim. aamupäivästä ajelemaan? Jonkinlainen päivälenkki olisi aika kiva, ettei tulisi vain laiskoteltua kotona Minulla on näitä perjantaivapaita heinäkuun puoliväliin asti, joten jos jollain on intoa ja mahdollisuus lenkkeillä päiväsaikaan, niin saa ilmoitella täällä. Realistinen etenemisvauhti n. 24-28 km/h.



Jos vantaankoskelle tuut klo 10-11 niin mä pääsen ainakin lenkille.  :Cool:

----------


## tipsu

> Jos vantaankoskelle tuut klo 10-11 niin mä pääsen ainakin lenkille.



Vantaankoski on niin kaukana. Jonnekin Leppävaaraan tai sinne päin voisin tullakin. Vantaankoskelle ja takaisin on jo itsessään melkein lenkki (46 km), joten sinne asti tulemiseen on korkeahko kynnys :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## juhone

Olisiko huomenna lähtijöitä perus Tupa-Veikkola-Kylmälä jne lenkille? Vauhdiksi mystinen *28km/h* ja lähtöajaksi *klo 18*.

----------


## Ari_T

> Olisiko huomenna lähtijöitä perus Tupa-Veikkola-Kylmälä jne lenkille? Vauhdiksi mystinen *28km/h* ja lähtöajaksi *klo 18*.



Voisihan sitä lähteä, jos ei sada tai ole kovin pahaa sateen uhkaa.  :Hymy:  Onko tuo speksattu vauhti kauhean tiukka ja tuleeko valitusta forumilla, jos siitä lipsutaan?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## juhone

> Voisihan sitä lähteä, jos ei sada tai ole kovin pahaa sateen uhkaa.  Onko tuo speksattu vauhti kauhean tiukka ja tuleeko valitusta forumilla, jos siitä lipsutaan?



Sen takia siinä on edessä tuo "mystinen" kun tuohon speksiin osuminen on perinteisesti ollut vaikeaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Vauhdista on jälkeenpäin turha valittaa jos ei osaa huudella ajaessa.

----------


## Steely

> Voisihan sitä lähteä, jos ei sada tai ole kovin pahaa sateen uhkaa.  Onko tuo speksattu vauhti kauhean tiukka ja tuleeko valitusta forumilla, jos siitä lipsutaan?



Voin liittyä jonoon Kylmässä 28 km/h rykmenttiin, jos ei sada, mutta sateen todennäköisyys on nyt suurehko.
Tupa 18:00 lähtöajalla olette Kylmälässä Eerikinkartanontien ja Sjökullantien liittymässä about 18:40 - 18:50.
Jos ei tarvitse vetää niin suorilla ja alamäessä saa ajaa kovempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Voin liittyä jonoon Kylmässä 28 km/h rykmenttiin, jos ei sada, mutta sateen todennäköisyys on nyt suurehko.
> Tupa 18:00 lähtöajalla olette Kylmälässä Eerikinkartanontien ja Sjökullantien liittymässä about 18:40 - 18:50.
> Jos ei tarvitse vetää niin suorilla ja alamäessä saa ajaa kovempaa



Jees, alku luultavasti tullaan taas Brobackan kautta (pieni lisäaika)? Tässä on tosiaan osaltani vielä vahva säävaraus, mutta vedän kyllä mielelläni vaikka koko lenkin, jos ei muut protestoi vastaan.

----------


## juhone

> Voin liittyä jonoon Kylmässä 28 km/h rykmenttiin, jos ei sada, mutta sateen todennäköisyys on nyt suurehko.



Joo, sateessa ajaminen ei ole niin hirveän kivaa. Tehdäänkö vaikka niin, että varmistellaan huomenna iltapäivällä ennusteet ja huudellaan klo 16 mennessä täällä foorumilla ollaanko lähdössä vai ei.

----------


## Iletys

> Tarkoitus oli kyllä lähteä tarkistamaan Iletyksen lupaaman nopeuden paikkansa pitävyys, mutta kolme varttia ennen lähtöä tullut sade sai laiskuuden ja mukavuuden halun kasvamaan itsestäni. Sade tietysti loppui jo ennen lähtöaikaa, eikä sen jälkeenkään ole tainnut sataa niinkuin ei aikaisemminkaan päivällä, mutta tällaista se elämä on.....ei voi mitään.



Kurja ilma oli joo. En itsekään olisi lähtenyt, mutta seraavan kerran pääseen lenkille la ja silloinkin lyhyesti.
Pitäkää lystiä ja koittakaa osua spekseihin.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Mä olen huomenna messissä, jos ei sada. Sateella en jaksa lähteä, kun sitten menee illalla tunti pyörän putsaukseen. Vaihdan sit pyöräilykengät juoksulenkkareihin, jos sataa...

Heitän ehdotuksen loppuviikon ajoista, mikäli nykyinen sääennuste (Foreca / ilmantieteenlaitos) pitää paikkansa:
- ke ilta = sataa
- to ilta = sataa?? (Foreca näyttää sadetta, ilmatieteenlaitos poutaa)
- pe ilta = poutaa
- la koko päivä = sataa
- su aamupäivä = sataa

Miten olisi pk-lenkki 80-100km perjantai-iltana? Voisin sumplia omat työaikatauluni siten, että ehtisin tuvalle viideksi. Tällöin ehdittäisiin tehdä esim. 3h lenkki. Perjantai-ilta on varmasti monelle paska, mutta tän viikon ajot voi olla aika vähissä, jos välttää sateella ajoa. Toki ennusteet elää koko ajan ja ehtii muuttua, mutta kyselyn tässä jo etukäteen!
Mikäli lauantaiaamuna ja sunnuntaiaamuna on poutaa, niin se tietty sopii myös mulle paremmin.

----------


## Steely

> Mä olen huomenna messissä, jos ei sada. Sateella en jaksa lähteä, kun sitten menee illalla tunti pyörän putsaukseen. Vaihdan sit pyöräilykengät juoksulenkkareihin, jos sataa...
> 
> Heitän ehdotuksen loppuviikon ajoista, mikäli nykyinen sääennuste (Foreca / ilmantieteenlaitos) pitää paikkansa:
> - ke ilta = sataa
> - to ilta = sataa?? (Foreca näyttää sadetta, ilmatieteenlaitos poutaa)
> - pe ilta = poutaa
> - la koko päivä = sataa
> - su aamupäivä = sataa
> 
> ...



Tuolta ennustukset näyttävät ja kesäretki Hyvinkäälle (la,su) on suuressa
vaarassa peruuntua.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?oe=utf...,1.849823&z=10 

Jos la,su on nähtävissä muutaman tunnin rako sateessa niin silloin voisi
ajaa tavanomaisen lenkin ( n. 100 km ).

----------


## tipsu

> Miten olisi pk-lenkki 80-100km perjantai-iltana? Voisin sumplia omat työaikatauluni siten, että ehtisin tuvalle viideksi. Tällöin ehdittäisiin tehdä esim. 3h lenkki.



Mikä on tämä pk-vauhti noin suurinpiirtein? Jos en saa päivälenkkiseuraa, niin voisin iltasella ehkäpä lähteä jollekin n. 27-lenkille. Mikäli muut tahtoo ajaa kovempaa, niin ajelen sitten yksin tai laiskottelen kotona :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Mikä on tämä pk-vauhti noin suurinpiirtein? Jos en saa päivälenkkiseuraa, niin voisin iltasella ehkäpä lähteä jollekin n. 27-lenkille. Mikäli muut tahtoo ajaa kovempaa, niin ajelen sitten yksin tai laiskottelen kotona



Kuulemma "vakio tupakalusto" vauhti = 28-32, mutta minullekin
sopisi aika ajoin vähempikin esim. tuo 27.
Liity siis joukkoon (tuvalla), johon minä voin sitten jossakin liittyä ja ajamme omassa ryhmässämme.
Toisn pitää muistaa että peesissä parhaimmillaan saa 25 % edun, mutta
jos haluaa välttää kolarit niin ei pidä roikkua kaverin takarenkaassa kiinni, jolloin peesihyöty laskee, mutta turvallisuus on parempi.

----------


## tipsu

> Kuulemma "vakio tupakalusto" vauhti = 28-32, mutta minullekin
> sopisi aika ajoin vähempikin esim. tuo 27.
> Liity siis joukkoon (tuvalla), johon minä voin sitten jossakin liittyä ja ajamme omassa ryhmässämme.
> Toisn pitää muistaa että peesissä parhaimmillaan saa 25 % edun, mutta
> jos haluaa välttää kolarit niin ei pidä roikkua kaverin takarenkaassa kiinni, jolloin peesihyöty laskee, mutta turvallisuus on parempi.



Ok, tulen sitten varmaan mukaan. Pystyisin ajamaan jonkun matkaa (ehkä tunnin) kovaakin, mutta se ei ole enää mukavaa eikä kovin turvallistakaan, jos väsähtääkin. Siksi ajelen mieluiten tuollaista jutteluvauhtia.

----------


## Viineri

> kun kukaan ei halunnut mäkiin, niin lähdin Espoon keskuksesta 17.30 ja ajelin Velskolan kautta Rinnekodin mäkeen. Mäessä ketjun pikaliitin irtosi??, mutta sain sen korjattua. Kiitos paikalliselle fillariharrastajalle käsienpuhdistus -avusta,  tsemppiä Vätterniin ja tuu joku kerta kokeilee Espoon kimppalenkkejä uudella fillarilla.
> 
> 8x mäen jyrkkä osuus rennosti ylös ja sitten palauttelut kotiin.  Ainoastaan Velskolassa tuli viitisen minuuttia mitätöntä tihkua, joka ei kastellut mitään. Hyvä treeni, mutta seura oli tällä kertaa normaalia tylsempää.   Pe uudestaan + joku 60min VK/MK perään. Ilmotelkaa, jos kiinnostaa, lähtö tuvalta jotain 17-18.
> 
> Tammaravit tarkoittanee vain to HEPO.lenkkiä. Ti ajetaan (jos ajetaan) kai vain joku tiistailenkki, josta kukin käyttää vähän omaa ilmaisua. Ehkäpä kalenteriinkin se kannattaisi täsmentää.



Naapuri oli tullut susta ohi ja kerto tänään, että joku hullu vetää sitä jyrkkää mäkeä ylös monta kertaa! Arvasin heti, että kp:hän se siellä treenaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

Voisin lähteä perjantaina ajamaan kovaa, kun nämä säät näyttävät niin surkeilta muiden päivien osalta. Voin lähteä repimään mäkiä tai ajamaan perussettiä (esim. tuo Veikkola - Kylmälä - jne) kovempaa vauhtia. Nopeus riippuu toki reitistä, joten en osaa sanoa siitä sen enempää. Ilmoitelkaa täällä, jos kiinnostaa. Tulen tuvalle kello 18:00 katsomaan, ketkä haluaa lähteä ajelemaan vähän reippaammin.

----------


## Steely

> Voisin lähteä perjantaina ajamaan kovaa, kun nämä säät näyttävät niin surkeilta muiden päivien osalta. Voin lähteä repimään mäkiä tai ajamaan perussettiä (esim. tuo Veikkola - Kylmälä - jne) kovempaa vauhtia. Nopeus riippuu toki reitistä, joten en osaa sanoa siitä sen enempää. Ilmoitelkaa täällä, jos kiinnostaa. Tulen tuvalle kello 18:00 katsomaan, ketkä haluaa lähteä ajelemaan vähän reippaammin.



Tervetuloa Kylmälään !
Ajamme Tipsun kanssa perässä "hiljaa"  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Naapuri oli tullut susta ohi ja kerto tänään, että joku hullu vetää sitä jyrkkää mäkeä ylös monta kertaa! Arvasin heti, että kp:hän se siellä treenaa



jep, oothan säkin lähös Lejona GP:n, se on kuin sulle tehty ja toi jyrkkäosuus on tarkka kopio sieltä

----------


## kp63

> Kuulemma "vakio tupakalusto" vauhti = 28-32, mutta minullekin
> sopisi aika ajoin vähempikin esim. tuo 27.
> Liity siis joukkoon (tuvalla), johon minä voin sitten jossakin liittyä ja ajamme omassa ryhmässämme.
> Toisn pitää muistaa että peesissä parhaimmillaan saa 25 % edun, mutta
> jos haluaa välttää kolarit niin ei pidä roikkua kaverin takarenkaassa kiinni, jolloin peesihyöty laskee, mutta turvallisuus on parempi.



ehkei kannata antaa tälläisiä ohjeita, jollei ole ihan varma onko oikeassa. oikein tehtynä lähellä peesaaminen (esim 0.1...0.5m) ei aiheuta kolareita. ne syntyy muista hölmöilyistä esim siitä, ettei tiedetä tai noudateta ryhmäajon perussääntöja eli ajetaan ryhmässä niinkuin ajettaisiin yksin tai sitten keskitytään johonkin muuhun. jos aikoo ajaa ryhmissä on opeteltava ajamaan tiiviisti ja sen takia ryhmäajo on viisasta aloittaa hitaammissa ryhmissä. Espoon lenkeillä on ollut 2011 aika paljon kovakuntoisia ajajia, joilta on puuttunut ryhmäajokokemus ja sen on huomannut.

----------


## juhone

> Olisiko huomenna lähtijöitä perus Tupa-Veikkola-Kylmälä jne lenkille? Vauhdiksi mystinen *28km/h* ja lähtöajaksi *klo 18*.



Jaa-a. Säätiedotteet näyttää niin surkeilta, että *jätetään tämänpäiväinen lenkki väliin* ja yritetään vaikka huomenna uudestaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Steely

> Jaa-a. Säätiedotteet näyttää niin surkeilta, että *jätetään tämänpäiväinen lenkki väliin* ja yritetään vaikka huomenna uudestaan.



Joo. Kylmälässäkin välillä paistaa ja sataa.
Menen kylälle ajelemaan mäkiä, josta pääsee nopeasti kotiin
sateen sattuessa. :Leveä hymy: 
Mäet täällä ovat pieniä, kuten tiedätte, mutta jostain pitää aloittaa :-)

----------


## pirtti

> Jaa-a. Säätiedotteet näyttää niin surkeilta, että *jätetään tämänpäiväinen lenkki väliin* ja yritetään vaikka huomenna uudestaan.



Riippuu ketä uskoo. Forecan tutka ja ennustemalli näyttää että rannikko pysyisi kuivana iltaan asti. Varsinkin jos ehtisi 17:30 lähteä niin voisi hyvin ajaa. 

Kiinnostuneita uhmaamaan säätä? Yksin en taida viitsiä. Siirryn nyt kotiin ja tulen kohta tarkastamana foorumin, ehdin tuohon 17:30 lähtöön tai sitten sen jälkeen, mutta sateen riski kasvaa mitä myöhemmin ollaan tiellä.

----------


## Steely

> Riippuu ketä uskoo. Forecan tutka ja ennustemalli näyttää että rannikko pysyisi kuivana iltaan asti. Varsinkin jos ehtisi 17:30 lähteä niin voisi hyvin ajaa. 
> 
> Kiinnostuneita uhmaamaan säätä? Yksin en taida viitsiä. Siirryn nyt kotiin ja tulen kohta tarkastamana foorumin, ehdin tuohon 17:30 lähtöön tai sitten sen jälkeen, mutta sateen riski kasvaa mitä myöhemmin ollaan tiellä.



Jos kyse on seur. linkistä

http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Helsink...adext?zoom=sfi

niin se tosiaan sanoo että rannikolla poutaa yöhön asti, mutta 
hetki sitten Kylmälässä lounaistaivas muuttui tummaksi ja nyt sataa reippaasti !

----------


## pirtti

No tulkitaan tämä radiohiljaisuus siten että kaikki on sokerista ja pienikin sateen uhka estää pyöräilyn. En lähde sitten yksinään tuvalle.

----------


## karhile

> Riippuu ketä uskoo. Forecan tutka ja ennustemalli näyttää että rannikko pysyisi kuivana iltaan asti. Varsinkin jos ehtisi 17:30 lähteä niin voisi hyvin ajaa. 
> 
> .



Eipä pysynyt kuivana. Nyt juuri Tuomarilan lähettyvillä 6 kilsan päässä tuvalta sataa ja kohtuullisen kovaa, joten eipä noihin ennusteisiin paljoa voi luottaa ainakaan tällaisena päivänä. Kyllä sokeriset kuskit olisi tässä sateessa sulaneet kokonaan viimeistä murua myöten :Hymy: .

Ei näytä hyvltä tämä viikko ajojen suhteen. Sunnuntain pitkät lenkitkin on edelleen uhan alla.

----------


## tipsu

Lenkkiaikaa vielä varmistan, eli onhan meidän rauhallisempaa tahtia ajelevien ryhmäkin starttaamassa kuudelta, eikä viideltä?

----------


## Steely

> Lenkkiaikaa vielä varmistan, eli onhan meidän rauhallisempaa tahtia ajelevien ryhmäkin starttaamassa kuudelta, eikä viideltä?



18:00 sopii minulle paremmin.

Kertokaa mitä reittiä tulette eli jos Kylmälään niin Eerikinkartanontien kautta Heparinjärvi kiertäen vai Lapinkylän kautta ?

Tänään mahd. joku porukka olisi myös ajamassa eilisen keskustelun perusteella.

PS. Viikonlopun sääennustukset näyttävät, että sunnuntaina lähes koko päivä voisi olla poutaa eli suunniteltu 19.6 aika Hyvinkään lenkille voisi toteutua.

----------


## abruzziamo

Lähtiskö joku ajelee tänään jotai semmosta 28/80km kieppiä?

----------


## pirtti

> Lähtiskö joku ajelee tänään jotai semmosta 28/80km kieppiä?



Mulla on kiinnostusta. Tammaravit ajaa tuvalta klo 18 myös, mutta sinne on speksattu aika lyhyttä ja hiljaa ajettavaa, luulen että sieltä vois joku muukin innostua tosta 28/80 kiepistä. 

Joku Veikkola-Kylmälä-Evitskog-Vols tyyppinen? Vai onko parempia mielessä?

----------


## abruzziamo

Joo, tuo reitti kuulostaa hyvältä. Lähdetäänkö mekin siis tuvalta klo 18?

----------


## pirtti

> Joo, tuo reitti kuulostaa hyvältä. Lähdetäänkö mekin siis tuvalta klo 18?



Joo, mulle kävis vähän aiemminkin. Mutta jos käydään klo 18 kalastelemassa lisää osallistuja tuolta? Eiköhän sieltä osa saada tolle reissulle puhuttua.

----------


## karhile

Perjantai näyttäisi olevan kaikista varmin ajosään osalta loppuviikosta, joten tulen myös tuvalle ja katson sitten kenen kyydissä pysyn, jos kenenkään....

----------


## pirtti

Tänään siis vaikka tämmöisin kiepein: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...3&ie=UTF8&z=11

Ei tuosta nyt ihan 80km tule, mutta 70 kuitenkin. 28-kuormitus takuu, eli jos on halukkaita ajamaan semmoista niin mä ajan sitä. Jos _kaikilla_ tähän osallistuvilla on haluja ajaa lujempaa niin voin ajaa lujempaa.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Tänään tuli sitten ajettua sellaisessa kaatosateessa 45min pätkä ettei mitään rajaa... meno oli kun Montrealin F1-kisassa. Sadetutkat näytti poutaa, mutta 17.15 alkoi aivan vi***moinen sade... olin just tolloin Brobackantiellä... Nyt on taas voittajafiilis!  :Hymy: 

Huomisesta:
Huomenna pitäisi olla poutaa (koputetaan puuta), mihin aikaan porukka ehtisi tuvalle? Mä ehdin itse hyvin esim. viideksi. Voisi tehdä jonkun 70-80km setin... Myöhemmin en ainakaan ite mielellään lähde, jotta ehdin sitten saunavuorolle  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Huomenna tääkin pääsee. 17 ja 18 lähdöt käy ja kaikki vauhdit.

----------


## pirtti

Tänään ajettiin tiukasti speksin mukaan. Eli keskari oli joku 31+ mutta rasitus takuu 28 tai sellainen joka kaikille sopi. 

Lähti 7, palasi tuvalle 3. Timo Soinin naapurit hävisivät hallitusti Iivisniemeen ennen Kökkeliä kuten myös Tommi kotiinsa kun siitä ohi ajettiin, yhden minulle tuntemattoman kuskin kadotimme ihan vähän ennen tupaa, toivon että kääntyi johonkin kotiinsa mainitsematta asiasta, eikä eksynyt ja ajele tällä hetkellä ympäri Lommilaa etsien reittiä pois.

Huomenna 17 tai jopa 1630 lähtö kävisi. Mielellään 80km+ mutta jos on aikataulurajoitteisia niin pidetään sitten se 70-80.

----------


## kp63

Tuvalta klo 18 ainakin minä ja AriT mennään Rinnekodin jyrkän mäen kimppuun. Mäki 8-12 kertaa omalla vauhdilla ylös. Sitten loppuosuus VK-ajona 35-37km/h tuvalle. Lenkki on tarkoitettu kovakuntoisille.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...,0.924911&z=11

----------


## ElluT

> Tänään ajettiin tiukasti speksin mukaan. Eli keskari oli joku 31+ mutta rasitus takuu 28 tai sellainen joka kaikille sopi. 
> 
> Lähti 7, palasi tuvalle 3. Timo Soinin naapurit hävisivät hallitusti Iivisniemeen ennen Kökkeliä kuten myös Tommi kotiinsa kun siitä ohi ajettiin, yhden minulle tuntemattoman kuskin kadotimme ihan vähän ennen tupaa, toivon että kääntyi johonkin kotiinsa mainitsematta asiasta, eikä eksynyt ja ajele tällä hetkellä ympäri Lommilaa etsien reittiä pois.



Hyvät oli speksit ja vedot, kiitti taas kundit! Kyllä teiltä saa aina takuukyydit  :Leveä hymy:  Ei edes kastuttu kunnolla, mikä vaikutti tuvalta lähtiessä vielä erittäin epätodennäköiseltä. Kuraa lensi kuitenkin sen verran, että pääsi taas suihkuun fillarin kanssa. 

Mulla on huomenna ihan omat mäet tiedossa, mutta ainakin sunnuntaina voisin taas ajella porukalla, jos muitakin pientä kastumista pelkäämättömiä lähtijöitä on liikkeellä.

----------


## kp63

"yhteislenkki" Hepon kanssa. Oma tauko Karkkilassa ja yhteinen tauko Hepon porukan kanssa Hyvinkäällä. 28-30km/h. AriT saattaa ajattaa Hyvinkäältä tuvalle myös pidemmän version. Lähtoaika poikkeuksellisesti noin 10.45 johtuen yhteensovituksesta.* Aika tarkentuu viim la-iltana.* Luonnollisesti säävaraus.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...95a8fced41692b

----------


## juhone

Tänään Tuvalta Kökkeliin keskari oli 31.1 km/h eli n. 28km/h.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Tänään ajettiin tiukasti speksin mukaan. Eli keskari oli joku 31+ mutta rasitus takuu 28 tai sellainen joka kaikille sopi. 
> 
> Lähti 7, palasi tuvalle 3. Timo Soinin naapurit hävisivät hallitusti Iivisniemeen ennen Kökkeliä kuten myös Tommi kotiinsa kun siitä ohi ajettiin, yhden minulle tuntemattoman kuskin kadotimme ihan vähän ennen tupaa, toivon että kääntyi johonkin kotiinsa mainitsematta asiasta, eikä eksynyt ja ajele tällä hetkellä ympäri Lommilaa etsien reittiä pois.
> 
> Huomenna 17 tai jopa 1630 lähtö kävisi. Mielellään 80km+ mutta jos on aikataulurajoitteisia niin pidetään sitten se 70-80.



Kiitoksia että olitte odotelleet saapuvaksi, sadekuuro iski juuri kun sain pyörän ulos joten kömmin takaisin sisään.

Huomenna voisi yrittää taas, liian kauan viime ajosta…

----------


## Steely

> Tänään tuli sitten ajettua sellaisessa kaatosateessa 45min pätkä ettei mitään rajaa... meno oli kun Montrealin F1-kisassa. Sadetutkat näytti poutaa, mutta 17.15 alkoi aivan vi***moinen sade... olin just tolloin Brobackantiellä... Nyt on taas voittajafiilis! 
> 
> Huomisesta:
> Huomenna pitäisi olla poutaa (koputetaan puuta), mihin aikaan porukka ehtisi tuvalle? Mä ehdin itse hyvin esim. viideksi. Voisi tehdä jonkun 70-80km setin... Myöhemmin en ainakaan ite mielellään lähde, jotta ehdin sitten saunavuorolle



Kiitos samoin. Olin toista kertaa "suihkussa" tämän viikon aikana.
Lisäksi takarenkaan sisäkumi petti taas, nyt oikeaan reikään, 2 viikkoa
siten hajosi venttiili. Korjausta sateessa  :Hymy: 
Huomenna sadetta luvattu alkavaksi etelästä käsin illallla, joten lähtöaika
olisi syytä olla ennen 18:00.
Piirtäkää reitti kartalle.

----------


## Iletys

Ehdotan 17:00 lähtöä ja suuntana pohjoinen. Jotain Siippoon suuntaa esm (vastapäivään)?

----------


## abruzziamo

Huomenna tosiaan voisi ajella sen epämääräisen espoon lenkin, 27-32km/h ja 70-100km. Lähtöaika voisi olla juurikin klo 17. Katotaan jos saadaan hyvänkokoinen porukka, muuten voisi sitten varmaan mennä nousemaan mäkeä. Katsellaan...

----------


## pirtti

> Ehdotan 17:00 lähtöä ja suuntana pohjoinen. Jotain Siippoon suuntaa esm (vastapäivään)?



Tänks Ile, hyvän näköinen setti. Mennään tolla jos kaikille sopii? Mä ajaisin ton myötäpäivää, mutta ehdotettu kiertosuuntakin käy. Ilmeisesti ainakin 4 kuskia saadaan viideksi. 

Niin ja voihan tuon ajaa myös niin että Röylästä Bodomin toista puoltakin jos haluaa vaihtelua.

----------


## mantis

> Ehdotan 17:00 lähtöä ja suuntana pohjoinen. Jotain Siippoon suuntaa esm (vastapäivään)?



Mä koitan kanssa ehtiä viideksi paikalle. Toi on hyvä reitti ja ehdottomasti vastapäivään. Jos saanen kuitenkin ehdottaa niin poljettaisiin tuo alkumatka hieman eri tavalla. Kp johdatti meidät eilen tuolta järvenperän kautta röylään ja se oli oikein hyvä reitti.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.613174&z=11

----------


## tipsu

Löytyykös vielä sitä rauhallisempaa seuraa, jos tulen tuvalle viideksi? Saatan tulla joka tapauksessa, lähden sitten vaikka yksikseen ajelemaan siitä, jos ei löydy. Ennen viittä en oikein ehdi, kun on päivätreffit kaverin kanssa. Mieluiten tulisin muutenkin samaan aikaan paikalle, kuin molemmat ryhmät, että saisin edes siirtymälle ajoseuraa (jos vaikka lenkistä tuleekin soololenkki :Hymy: )

----------


## Iletys

> Mä koitan kanssa ehtiä viideksi paikalle. Toi on hyvä reitti ja ehdottomasti vastapäivään. Jos saanen kuitenkin ehdottaa niin poljettaisiin tuo alkumatka hieman eri tavalla. Kp johdatti meidät eilen tuolta järvenperän kautta röylään ja se oli oikein hyvä reitti.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,0.613174&z=11



Jep,
Tuo reitti käy myös. Itse olin ajatellut hieman lyhentää reittiä ajamalla suorempaan. Päätetään sekin tuvalla, mutta pistän reitin Nintendoon.

----------


## Steely

> Löytyykös vielä sitä rauhallisempaa seuraa, jos tulen tuvalle viideksi? Saatan tulla joka tapauksessa, lähden sitten vaikka yksikseen ajelemaan siitä, jos ei löydy. Ennen viittä en oikein ehdi, kun on päivätreffit kaverin kanssa. Mieluiten tulisin muutenkin samaan aikaan paikalle, kuin molemmat ryhmät, että saisin edes siirtymälle ajoseuraa (jos vaikka lenkistä tuleekin soololenkki)



En pääset tuvalle 17:00 aikoihin, mutta se on niitä viimeisiä aikoja jolloin
pitäisi aloittaa, koska sade-ennustukset näyttävät nyt että about 19:00 aikoihin viimeistään sataisi.
Ajelen jossakin vaiheessa iltaa Veikkolan, Volsin liepeillä, ellei sada.
PS. Tänä aamuna pääsi kuivana työpaikalle (30 km) ja iltapäivällä
takaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Löytyykös vielä sitä rauhallisempaa seuraa, jos tulen tuvalle viideksi? Saatan tulla joka tapauksessa, lähden sitten vaikka yksikseen ajelemaan siitä, jos ei löydy. Ennen viittä en oikein ehdi, kun on päivätreffit kaverin kanssa. Mieluiten tulisin muutenkin samaan aikaan paikalle, kuin molemmat ryhmät, että saisin edes siirtymälle ajoseuraa (jos vaikka lenkistä tuleekin soololenkki)



Käykö sulle 28 (oikeasti 28) ja mäet rauhalliseen? Tylsäähän se nyt on ketään yksin jättää ajelemaan. Tuo kai kävisi muillekin, ainakin aiemman perusteella - ellei nyt juuri tänään joku halua vetää vauhtilenkkiä (mulla ei ainakaan ole tarvetta).

----------


## JaakkoRa

Reitti sopii mulle hyvin. Pääsen tarvittaessa jo klo 16.30 paikalle (jotain sateita tuolta ilmatieteenlaitoksen mukaan lähestyy). Mutta jos muut ei pääse aikaisemmin, niin lähdetään sitten viideltä.

----------


## tipsu

> Käykö sulle 28 (oikeasti 28) ja mäet rauhalliseen? Tylsäähän se nyt on ketään yksin jättää ajelemaan. Tuo kai kävisi muillekin, ainakin aiemman perusteella - ellei nyt juuri tänään joku halua vetää vauhtilenkkiä (mulla ei ainakaan ole tarvetta).



Uskoisin sen käyvän, katsotaan tuleeko paluu maan pinnalle :Hymy:  Pirkan 134 km ajelin 28,5 keskarilla vetäen siitä kymmeniä kilometrejä, mutta ehkä se oli poikkeus (tai numerolappu reidessä antoi ihmeesti energiaa) :Leveä hymy:  Kokeillaan siis, jos alan jäädä, niin siirryn omalle lenkille.

Viideksi ehdin, mutta en varmaan aiemmin, kun ehdin sopia ne päivätreffit, ja täytyy ehtiä vaihtaa pyörä siinä välissä ja ajaa tuvalle. Sopiiko siis 17.00?

Lisäys: jos sääennuste huononee, niin voidaan sopia se 16.30, ja yritän ehtiä siihen. Jos ei silloin näy paikalla, niin ei kannata odotella.

----------


## Pakkeli

> Löytyykös vielä sitä rauhallisempaa seuraa, jos tulen tuvalle viideksi? Saatan tulla joka tapauksessa, lähden sitten vaikka yksikseen ajelemaan siitä, jos ei löydy. Ennen viittä en oikein ehdi, kun on päivätreffit kaverin kanssa. Mieluiten tulisin muutenkin samaan aikaan paikalle, kuin molemmat ryhmät, että saisin edes siirtymälle ajoseuraa (jos vaikka lenkistä tuleekin soololenkki)



Viideksi ja arvostaisin todella paljon mahdollisuutta ajaa kimpassa "rauhallisempaa" vauhtia (27)! Olen tehnyt aika paljon kotiläksyjä ollakseni siinä kunnossa, että pysyn mukana ja nyt pitäisi tollanen 27 sujua (satanen menee yksin neljään tuntiin).

----------


## pirtti

Pidetään se klo 17 kun tuntuu sopivan monelle paremmin. 

Pakkeli, jos ajat yksin satasen 25km/h, niin ajat kyllä peesissä tuota "28" vauhtia. Kenenkään joka ei halua tarvitse vetää metriäkään.

Plus meitä on tulossa nyt sen verran monta, että jos tuntuu liian epätasaiselta porukalta niin voidaan jakaa matkalla. Mä voin ajaa tuota 25-27 tarvittaessa, mutta ei lähdetä sillä liikkeelle. 

Huomatkaa myös, että km/h -vauhdeista puhuminen on vähän hölmöä, koska vauhti ei ole sama kuin kuormitus. Kuormitukseen vaikuttaa reitti, tuuli, ajatapa (revitäänkö vai vedetäänkö tasaisesti), jne... Tänään on esim alkupätkästä aika helppo reitti. Jos tuuli on suotuisa, niin vauhti voi kasvaa hetkittäin, pudotellaan sitten ylämäkiin ja mahdolliseen vastatuuleen. Ja ajetaan tasaisesti.

----------


## Iletys

Forecan ja norjan mukaan pitäisi kuivana pysyä tuolla lenkillä jos se viideltä lähtee. Itse en myöskään pääse ennen viittä.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Jees, viideltä matkaan ja toivotaan että pysytään kuivana  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina voisi ajaa Karkkilan ja Hyvinkään jälkeen Hausjärvelle ja Mäntsälään, mistä Järvenpään ja Vantaankosken kautta takaisin. Matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tulee 226 km eli ajoaika noin 7,5 tuntia.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.783905&z=10

----------


## karhile

> Uskoisin sen käyvän, katsotaan tuleeko paluu maan pinnalle Pirkan 134 km ajelin 28,5 keskarilla vetäen siitä kymmeniä kilometrejä, mutta ehkä se oli poikkeus (tai numerolappu reidessä antoi ihmeesti energiaa) lenkille.
>  .



Kyllä sen numerolapun voi pistää reiteen illankin lenkille, jos sillä on nopeuteen vaikuttava  merkitys :Hymy: . Samalta on tosin itsekin tuntunut Tdh:ta ajaessa.

n.28 vauhti kuullostaa ihan hyvältä, joten mukana illalla.

----------


## Ari_T

> Sunnuntaina voisi ajaa Karkkilan ja Hyvinkään jälkeen Hausjärvelle ja Mäntsälään, mistä Järvenpään ja Vantaankosken kautta takaisin. Matkaa tuvalta tuvalle tulee 226 km eli ajoaika noin 7,5 tuntia.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.783905&z=10



Me ajettiin viime sunnuntaina neljän kuskin voimin tämä:
Hausjärven lenkki

Voin hyvin toimia kartturina tuon loppuosan Hyvinkäältä tuota samaa reittiä nytkin, jos muita kiinnostaa ja jos sää suosii. Sateessa en viitsi lähteä ajamaan noin pitkää matkaa.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuvalta klo 18 ainakin minä ja AriT mennään Rinnekodin jyrkän mäen kimppuun. Mäki 8-12 kertaa omalla vauhdilla ylös. Sitten loppuosuus VK-ajona 35-37km/h tuvalle. Lenkki on tarkoitettu kovakuntoisille.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...,0.924911&z=11



Tähän lisäys: sovittiin kp63:n kanssa, että tämäkin lähtö on kello 17 tuon illaksi luvatun sateen takia.

----------


## Iletys

> Tähän lisäys: sovittiin kp63:n kanssa, että tämäkin lähtö on kello 17 tuon illaksi luvatun sateen takia.



No tehän voitte tulla Röylän kautta Rinnekodin mäkeen. Pääsette nauttimaan laatuajasta. Tai parhaimmillaan ajaa siippooseen saakka ja jäädä paluumatkalla mäkeen. Otte te sen verran kovia.  :Vink:

----------


## tipsu

Hyvä lenkki, joku reilu 70 km, keskari omassa mittarissa 30.0 km/h (nopein lenkki itselle koskaan). Jätskitaukokin saatiin pidettyä, eikä edes kastuttu. Kukaan ei jäänyt matkan varrelle.

----------


## kp63

Tuvalta rinnekodin mäkeen, joka 10 kertaa ylös. Pikku tauko + 10 min kevyttä ajelua ja sitten hanaa Tuvalle. Kiitos Arille seurasta. Pikkasen tuli kastuttua siirtymällä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuvalta rinnekodin mäkeen, joka 10 kertaa ylös. Pikku tauko + 10 min kevyttä ajelua ja sitten hanaa Tuvalle. Kiitos Arille seurasta. Pikkasen tuli kastuttua siirtymällä.



Kiitokset itsellesi treenin speksaamisesta - hieno setti oli. Kyllä taas tuntee ajaneensa, kun piti sateen takia päästellä siirtymälläkin ihan reippaasti.  :Hymy:  Kastuin hieman mutta 5-10 minuuttia nopeammalla toiminnalla senkin olisi varmaan välttänyt. Ensi kerralla ajetaan siis kovempaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Hyvä lenkki, joku reilu 70 km, keskari omassa mittarissa 30.0 km/h (nopein lenkki itselle koskaan). Jätskitaukokin saatiin pidettyä, eikä edes kastuttu. Kukaan ei jäänyt matkan varrelle.



Hienoa, että kelpasi! Itselle jäi myös hyvä fiilis kun sai vetokokemusta lisää. Nyt uskaltaa tehdä reittejä ja vetää lenkkejä. Eli yksi puuhaaja lisää porukkaan. Suosittelen muillekin.

Kiitos porukalle myös puolestani!

Tuon lenkin paras kohta on varmaan tuo lenkin loppuminen Velskolaan. Pääsee repimään vielä paineet pois lopussa.

----------


## Saparmurat Zutroy

Kiitos täältäkin. Hyvin kulki, yleensä olen hiukan hitaammassa ryhmässä. Velskolan mäet oli kiva ylläri. Kotiin siirtymän sadekaan ei juuri haitannut, piristi vaan!

----------


## nikoaspo

Kiitokset vetäjille perjantain "kevyestä"! Vaikka loppuvaiheessa alkoikin jo poljin painaa, pääsin suht kunnialla kotiinkin asti :Hymy:  Vuoden eka kimppa-ajo ja hieman oli hakusessa kaikki mutta toivottavasti ei kelleen jäänyt mitään hampaankoloon sitä sinistä Pösö-kuskia kohtaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhile

Omalta osalta kauden kovavauhtisin lenkki ja käytännössä pelkkää kiitosta pitää jakaa:
Hyvä reitti, peesissä ei mitään ongelmia pysyä mukana, mäet mentiin lupausten mukaisesti, mukavan kokoinen (10) porukka ja sopiva sää varsinaisen lenkin aikana kruunasi kaiken ja jos jonkun renkaan on puhjettava, niin mikäs sen parempi paikka, kuin tuvalla ennen lähtöä, muutenhan teknisiltä vältyttiin.
Velskolan kirissä ei sentään kärjen mukana pysynyt (liian leveät renkaat), mutta keskivauhti ei sielläkään pudonnut, joten se riittää itselleni.

Mutta ei toki lenkkiä ilman valituksia :Hymy: .
Ne kohdistankin vain itseeni :No huh!: :
Lyhyemmän (6km) kotiin paluun sijasta valitsin pidemmän (10km) ja sillä pätkällähän sitten muutamien muiden kera tulikin sitten jo kastuttua ja pyörä kurattua. Muutama kilsa ennen kotia olikin sitten taas täysin kuivaa eli ilmeisesti paremmalla valinnalla olisi siirtymästäkin voinut antaa lenkin tapaan täyden kympin.

Tällaisia lisää!

----------


## kp63

> Hienoa, että kelpasi! Itselle jäi myös hyvä fiilis kun sai vetokokemusta lisää. Nyt uskaltaa tehdä reittejä ja vetää lenkkejä. Eli yksi puuhaaja lisää porukkaan. Suosittelen muillekin.
> .



Loistavaa ja tervetuloa remmiin. Mitä enemmän aktiivikippareita sitä monipuolisempaa lenkkispeksiä syntyy. Saat ansioituneena vetäjänä muuttaa nimimerkin mun puolesta ILEksi

----------


## Iletys

> Loistavaa ja tervetuloa remmiin. Mitä enemmän aktiivikippareita sitä monipuolisempaa lenkkispeksiä syntyy. Saat ansioituneena vetäjänä muuttaa nimimerkin mun puolesta ILEksi



Hei! Saako sen jostain muutettua?
Pitää vaan saada aikaa lenkeille. Nyt on päässyt ihmeen paljon menemään. Kiitetään nyt tästä menestyksestä kotiväkeä.  :Vink:

----------


## Pakkeli

> Vuoden eka kimppa-ajo ja hieman oli hakusessa kaikki mutta toivottavasti ei kelleen jäänyt mitään hampaankoloon sitä sinistä Pösö-kuskia kohtaan



Siinä takana tulin, ja ehdin muutaman kerran pohtia, että kaveri vetää suoraa linjaa ja vauhti on tasaista. Mitäs muuta sitä voi toivoa.

Vauhti ylitti käsitykseni ja lenkin jälkeen oli hirvee euforia päällä, kun tajusi, että pyörällä pääsee paljon nopeammin kuin mihin itse uskoo.

Kiitos vetäjile kuin myös taustaryhmän nuorille miehille, joilta lenkin aikana tuli hyvää sparria ryhmässä ajamiseen. Eihän se mulla ihan ohjeiden mukaan mennyt, mutta aiempi peesaustekniikkani (niin kauan ollaan peesissä, kun näköyhteys seuraavaan säilyy) kehittyi kuitenkin huomattavasti. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Hei! Saako sen jostain muutettua?
> Pitää vaan saada aikaa lenkeille. Nyt on päässyt ihmeen paljon menemään. Kiitetään nyt tästä menestyksestä kotiväkeä.



Foorumin yleisistä osista löytyy käyttäjätunnuksen vaihtoon liittyen seuraava teksti:
"
Voit muuttaa profiilistasi kaikkia muita tietoja paitsi käyttäjätunnusta. Kun olet rekisteröitynyt käyttäjätunnuksellasi, se pysyy samana vaikka kuinka pitkään. Erikoistapauksissa voit pyytää ylläpitoa muuttamaan käyttäjätunnustasi, mutta syyn täytyy olla todella hyvä.
"

Voisit yrittää pyytää tuolla perusteella tunnuksesi muutosta.
Jos anomusta ei hyväksytä, niin sitten voi kysyä saako sen poistettua, jolloin voit rekisteröityä uudelleen. Tällöin tosin profiilitietosi ja historiat häviävät.
Ellei tämäkään onnistu niin sitten pitää rekisteröityä vain uudestaan, jolloin
joutuu antamaan ainakin toisen email-osoitteen.

----------


## Steely

> Loistavaa ja tervetuloa remmiin. Mitä enemmän aktiivikippareita sitä monipuolisempaa lenkkispeksiä syntyy. Saat ansioituneena vetäjänä muuttaa nimimerkin mun puolesta ILEksi



Eräs mahdollisuus vaihteluun on siirtyä nopeasti kaluston kanssa toiseen
paikkaan, josta ajetaan Espooseen.
Jos henkilöitä on muutamia niin se voi onnistua junalla tai bussilla.
Esim. VR lähtee Espoon asemalta Hankoon viikonloppuisin 09:21 Inter-City junalla ja Karjaalla vaihto, josta paikallisjunalla Hankoon.
Toinen paikka voisi olla Turku.
VRllä lienee jokin kiintiö pyörämatkalaisten määrälle per. junavuoro.

Jos ja kun lähtijöitä on enemmän, niin siihen auttaa jonkun "sedän" pakettiauto, jolla pyörät siirretään ja kuskit tulevat bussilla/junalla perässä. Auton voi myös vuokrata ja about 10 hengen joukolle maksu per henkilö ei ole kohtuuton edellyttäen että "setä" uhrautuu autokuskiksi.

PS. Kovakuntoisille tämä asia ei ole ongelma eli hehän voivat ajaa tuon siirtymän lämmittelynä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Kiitos vetäjile kuin myös taustaryhmän nuorille miehille, joilta lenkin aikana tuli hyvää sparria ryhmässä ajamiseen. Eihän se mulla ihan ohjeiden mukaan mennyt, mutta aiempi peesaustekniikkani (niin kauan ollaan peesissä, kun näköyhteys seuraavaan säilyy) kehittyi kuitenkin huomattavasti.



Taustaryhmän toinen osa kuittaa ja toteaa ettei kestä kiittää. Peesaus
meni ihan hyvin ja tähän lenkkiin sopivasti. Ryhmäajo oli koko porukalla suht ok. Parijonossa toki parien pitäisi pysyä rinnakkain, mikä ei nyt ollut ihan koko ajan totta, mutta ei se kauhea härdellikään ollut. 

Tuo tiukempi ryhmäajo minkä perään joskus huudellaan on kaikkien yhteisen edun vuoksi:
1) kun sen peesin oppii niin siinä on helpompi ajaa kuin metrien päässä
2) se on kaikille turvallisempaa kuin härdelli < tärkein! 
3) se on autolijoiden silmiin paremman näköistä ja helpompi ohittaa kuin härdelli, eli vähentää osaltaan antipatioita

ja muitakin syitä voisi listata...  

P.S. kiitos koko taustaryhmän nimittämisestä nuoriksi (mä pääsen kuitenkin jo ikämiessarjaan ja taitaa jopa olla niin että pyöräilyssä olisin päässyt jo 5v, vaikka nuorihan sitä silti voi olla - se on vertailukohta kysymys)  :Cool:

----------


## JaakkoRa

Kiitoksia vaan kaikille eilisestä lenkistä. Vetäjiltä oli kyllä nappisuoritus; vauhti pysyi tasaisena, eikä missään vaiheessa lähditty repimään. Ryhmä pysyi mukavasti kasassa kaikissa kohdissa.

Huomenna sitten uudestaan ellei sada kaatamalla (nyt näyttää ihan hyvältä)...

----------


## ittna

Onnistuin tiputtamaan Polarin cs600x mittarin välille Soukka-Kirkkonummi-Upinniemi. Jos satutte törmäämään, semmoisen kaupittelijaan tai itse mittariin, niin täältä semmoinen puuttuu. kuvamies ät gmailpistecom

----------


## tipsu

Eilinen veto oli kyllä onnistunutta, hyvin tasaista. Kun tuli ennen Velskolaa tarve himmata, niin hetkeksi himmattiinkin. Sitten taas oli kuin olisi ollut uudet jalat alla. Velskolan jälkeen ei tuntunut enää missään.

Yhtä asiaa vain ihmettelin: mihin on kaikki naiset kadonneet? :Sekaisin:  Helatorstain lenkillä oli kohtuullisen paljon naisia, mutta sen jälkeen ei ole juuri näkynytkään? Jos naisia saapuisi lähtöpaikalle enemmän, niin varmasti voisi tarvittaessa tehdä kevyemmänkin ryhmän, ainakin matkan varrella jakaa porukkaa, jos on tarve.

----------


## Ari_T

Sattuisiko ketään kiinnostamaan parin tunnin iltalenkki näin lyhyellä varoitusajalla? Voisi käydä sotkemassa Kirkkonummen suunnalla, kun tuo sää kuitenkin parani. Mulle käy lähtö tuvalta (tai jostain muualtakin täältä eteläisen Espoon alueelta) n. 18-19 asti.

----------


## rhubarb

Taas mainitsen että naisille suunnattu kommunikaatio kannattanee laittaa tuonne Tammaraviketjuun(kin).

Kun nyt tällä puolella ollaan, lainaan itseäni tuolta aiempaa: on suurehko psykologinen ero sillä, sanotaanko:

A) Voidaan ajaa myös hitaammin jos joku haluaa;
B) Tarvittaessa nopeampaa ajoa haluavat voivat tehdä oman ryhmänsä; vai
C) Samaan aikaan on myös lähtö nopeammalle ryhmälle.

Jos tarkoituksena on houkutella ajajia, on syytä välttää A:n tyyppistä ilmaisua (ja ajatustapaa). B:kin on vähän siinä ja siinä.

Uusien harrastajien houkuttelemiseksi voisi olla syytä harkita Tammaravien lenkkiporukan rajoittamista _pelkästään_ naisiinkin, mutta se on sitten eri keskustelu…

----------


## pirtti

Oisko huomenna klo 9 lähtöön ajajia? Suuresti haluttaessa voin taipua myös 9:30 mutten enää sitä myöhempään. 

Sateenuhka myöhemmin on ilmeinen. Itsellä myös aikataulut semmoset että pakko lähteä ajoissa jos meinaa yhtään pidempää ajaa. Jotain tommosta 100+ koukkausta Virkkalan kautta tauolla 28+(+) vauhdeilla ajattelin. 

Ilmoittakaahan pikaisesti kiinnostus, jos sitä ei tunnu tähän iltaan mennessä olevan niin ajelen yksikseni jotain ihan muuta huomenna aamusta. (Yksin lähden mahdollsiesti vielä aiemmin ja ajan ilman taukoa)

----------


## Steely

> Taas mainitsen että naisille suunnattu kommunikaatio kannattanee laittaa tuonne Tammaraviketjuun(kin).
> 
> Kun nyt tällä puolella ollaan, lainaan itseäni tuolta aiempaa: on suurehko psykologinen ero sillä, sanotaanko:
> 
> A) Voidaan ajaa myös hitaammin jos joku haluaa;
> B) Tarvittaessa nopeampaa ajoa haluavat voivat tehdä oman ryhmänsä; vai
> C) Samaan aikaan on myös lähtö nopeammalle ryhmälle.
> 
> Jos tarkoituksena on houkutella ajajia, on syytä välttää A:n tyyppistä ilmaisua (ja ajatustapaa). B:kin on vähän siinä ja siinä.
> ...



Käytännnössä kaikille sopiva vaihtoehto olisi kaiketi eri nopeusryhmät (vaihtoehto C) ) jotka voivat lähteä samaan tai eri aikaan ja ajaa samaa tai eri reittiä eli
hitaammat ryhmät ajavat lyhyemmin. Taukopaikkojen olisi hyvä olla yhtäaikaa, joka edellyttää kurinalaisuutta nopeuksissa ja kellon seurantaa.
Tällaisia speksejä "Kapteeni" KP teki vähän aikaa sitten muistaakseni huomisella 19.6 lenkille, mutta se muuttui yhden nopeuden lenkiksi myöhemmin.
Jos huomiselle on enemmän halukkaita alempaan kuin nyt sovittuun 28-30 ryhmään niin tämä joukko voinee tulla omassa ryhmässään jossakin kohtaa
vähän oikaisten. Sopikaa tämä huomenna tuvalla. Markkinoinnin vuoksi kaksi reittiä pitäisi esittää pikimmiten. 
Jos nopeuryhmät olisivat 26-28,28-30 niin oikaisua tarvittaisiin n. 8 km välillä Tupa-Hyvinkää. Hyvinkää-Tupa samaa reittiä.
Espoossa on varmasti halukkaita myös johonkin 30+ vauhteihin.

Toivottavasti lounaasta tuleva sadealue ei tule aikaisemmin kun nyt on luvattu. Tämänhetkisen ennustuksen mukaan sateen todennäköisyys
Helsingissä alkaa 15:00 jälkeen olla 50 %, mutta silloinhan ollaan jo sopivasti hiessä paluumatkalla ja sade on toivottavasti kuurottaista.

----------


## abruzziamo

> Oisko huomenna klo 9 lähtöön ajajia? )



On, jos ei ajeta kauheasti yli satasta. Vauhdilla ei väliä.

----------


## pirtti

> On, jos ei ajeta kauheasti yli satasta. Vauhdilla ei väliä.



Oon kyllä aivan käsi tuon google mapsin kanssa  :Vihainen:  joten kierrätän KP:n ansiokkaasti piirtämän, koska kaavailin aika samaa: 
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...2&ie=UTF8&z=10

Tuosta voi vähän lyhentää ajamalla paluun suoraan 1130 pitkin jos halutaan ja ajatus tosiaan pitää tauko. 

Voidaan ajaa kahdestaankin, olisi kiva saada vielä pari muuta aamuvirkkua mukaan!

----------


## TuH

> VRllä lienee jokin kiintiö pyörämatkalaisten määrälle per. junavuoro.



Käytännössä se kiintiö lienee kolme, mikä on Intercity-junan pyörätelineiden lukumäärä. Lomasesonkina paikkojen vapaana olo ei ole mitenkään selviö. Periaatteessa lisää pyöriä mahtuisi fillarivaunun matkustamopuolelle (siellä on lattiaa vapaana pyörätuoleja ja lastenrattaita varten), mutta konduktöörit eivät taida sen alueen valtaamista hyvällä katsoa.

----------


## kp63

> Kiitokset itsellesi treenin speksaamisesta - hieno setti oli. Kyllä taas tuntee ajaneensa, kun piti sateen takia päästellä siirtymälläkin ihan reippaasti.  Kastuin hieman mutta 5-10 minuuttia nopeammalla toiminnalla senkin olisi varmaan välttänyt. Ensi kerralla ajetaan siis kovempaa.



joo kattelin dataa ja ajeltiin kahestaan se 39 km VK osuus lepsämä-valkjärvi-perttula-velskola-tupa vain 36.5km keskarilla eli surkee ajo ja parannettavaa jäi.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Oon kyllä aivan käsi tuon google mapsin kanssa  joten kierrätän KP:n ansiokkaasti piirtämän, koska kaavailin aika samaa: 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...2&ie=UTF8&z=10
> 
> Tuosta voi vähän lyhentää ajamalla paluun suoraan 1130 pitkin jos halutaan ja ajatus tosiaan pitää tauko. 
> 
> Voidaan ajaa kahdestaankin, olisi kiva saada vielä pari muuta aamuvirkkua mukaan!



Mä olen messissä... sovitaanko lähtö klo 09.00? Toi 125km sopii mulle loistavasti! Jos vaan passaa niin ei lyhennetä reittiä. Jatkan tosta sitten vielä Velskolan suuntaan mökille. Mun puolesta ei tarvi pitää taukoja ja voidaan pitää sellaista 29-32 vauhtia.

----------


## Ari_T

> joo kattelin dataa ja ajeltiin kahestaan se 39 km VK osuus lepsämä-valkjärvi-perttula-velskola-tupa vain 36.5km keskarilla eli surkee ajo ja parannettavaa jäi.



Aika kehnosti se sit menikin, vaikka tuntui, että vauhtia oli. Täytyy lämmitellä ensi kerralla mäessä paremmin, ettei jää noin heikoksi.

----------


## pirtti

9:00 lähdetään Tuvalta. Tauko pidetään Virkkalassa, ainakin lyhyt. Tuolla reitillä mennään, lyhyempää haluavat nappaavat 1130 suoraan Kaukahteen, oikaisten jonku itse laskemansa matkan. Vauhti vähän tuulen ja vetäjien määrän mukaan, mä ajaisin mielellään huomenna aika rauhalliseen.

----------


## A. Aro

Täältä ilmottautuu kaksi mukaan aamuksi: yksi vetomies ja yksi ikämies.

----------


## equilibrium

Reitti vaikuttaa hyvältä, tuun kans mukaan kunnes keuhkot tökkää kiinni. Paitsi jos en jaksakaan lähteä 8:30 kotoa vaan vasta myöhemmin ja myötätuuli käy itään...

----------


## VPR

Onko Arin ja mun lisäksi muita klo 1045 lähteviä, jotka ajavat Karkkilan ja Hyvinkään jälkeen reilua kakssatasta?

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko Arin ja mun lisäksi muita klo 1045 lähteviä, jotka ajavat Karkkilan ja Hyvinkään jälkeen reilua kakssatasta?



Tätähän voi kysellä vielä Hyvinkäällä, kun ollaan tauolla. Mullakin tuossa on sellainen säävaraus, että sateessa en jaksa Hausjärvelle lähteä sotkemaan. Muussa tapauksessahan tuo menee vaikka kahdestaan, jos ei muita ilmaannu.

----------


## tipsu

Harkitsen ysilähtöä, mutta ajaisin vain Pikkalan tienoille ja siitä mökille. En tosin voi varmaksi sanoa, kun en ole oikein noin varhaisaamuihmisiä :Hymy: 

Edit: en jaksanutkaan herätä, soololenkki kutsuu :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> "yhteislenkki" Hepon kanssa. Oma tauko Karkkilassa ja yhteinen tauko Hepon porukan kanssa Hyvinkäällä. 28-30km/h. AriT saattaa ajattaa Hyvinkäältä tuvalle myös pidemmän version. Lähtoaika poikkeuksellisesti noin 10.45 johtuen yhteensovituksesta.* Aika tarkentuu viim la-iltana.* Luonnollisesti säävaraus.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...95a8fced41692b



sää ok eli tuvalla nähdään

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> sää ok eli tuvalla nähdään



Espoon suunnistajille tiedoksi että asfaltoitua Vuohenojanpolkua pitkin pääsee ajamaan mukavasti läpi Nummelantielle ettei tarvitse ajaa 2-tien vartta.

----------


## TuH

Olipa muuten loistava ajoitus meillä klo 9 lenkkiläisillä. Sade taisi alkaa suunnilleen tunti siitä kun pääsin kotiin :-)

Kiitos vielä kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## kp63

Speksilenkki kahdella pikku sakkoringillä  ajettu noin 28 keskarilla. Päätavoite eli olla Hyvinkään tauolla ennen Hepoa onnistui noin 30s marginaalilla eli täydellinen ajoitus. Kiljavan kohdalla oli vedettävä sadekamppeet niskaan. Velskolassa vedettiin perinteiset pikikset. Loistolenkki hyvässä porukassa, ei teknisiä tai muita murheita eli kiitos kaikille ja nyt tutkimaan miten punaviini toimii palautusjuomana.

----------


## Steely

> Speksilenkki kahdella pikku sakkoringillä ajettu noin 28 keskarilla. Päätavoite eli olla Hyvinkään tauolla ennen Hepoa onnistui noin 30s marginaalilla eli täydellinen ajoitus. Kiljavan kohdalla oli vedettävä sadekamppeet niskaan. Velskolassa vedettiin perinteiset pikikset. Loistolenkki hyvässä porukassa, ei teknisiä tai muita murheita eli kiitos kaikille ja nyt tutkimaan miten punaviini toimii palautusjuomana.



Hyvät endrofiinihumalat olivat peesissä eli rasitustaso oli sopiva.
Ilma loistelias sateen alkuun asti. Reitti erinomainen varsinkin menomatkalla. Minulla pari kaatumista pysähtyessä uudenkarheiden kenkien lukkojen johdosta, kun kenkä ei irronnut lukosta. Pitää säätää
polkimia.

Toivomus tauoille: Voisimme sopia kellonajan jolloin lähdetään, koska
nyt Hyvinkäällä porukka hajaantui väenpaljouteen (Hepolaiset).

----------


## VPR

Käppyrät: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93443828

Mulle tuli 187 km siirtymillä. Pitää ajaa se Hausjärvi sitten joku toinen kerta, kenties Kärkölällä ja Pukkilalla höystettynä?  :Leveä hymy:  http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...3,2.480164&z=9

Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## JaakkoRa

Aamuryhmä ajoi noin 125km matkan poutasäässä. Säästyttiin juuri ja juuri sateelta (mulla noin 10km siirtymä päälle lenkin jälkeen). Ryhmän mukana lähti 7 kuskia, joista yksi jatkoi puolivälin jälkeen omaa reittiä. Mukava lenkki ilman minkäänlaisia haavereita, keskari noin 30-31km/h.

----------


## Steely

> Käppyrät: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93443828
> 
> Mulle tuli 187 km siirtymillä. Pitää ajaa se Hausjärvi sitten joku toinen kerta, kenties Kärkölällä ja Pukkilalla höystettynä?  http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...3,2.480164&z=9
> 
> Kiitos mukana olleille!



Keskari tuosta garminista näyttää 30.4 km/h, joka vastasi fiiliksiä eli aika
haipakkaa tultiin paikoitellen.

Tuon Kärkölä-Pukkilan voisi heittää juhannuspyhinä kun humala
on laskussa niin sitä voi terästää endrofiinillä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja kiitokset KPlle laastareista ! Tarjoan kahvit seur. lenkillä ( ja otan omat laastarit mukaan).

----------


## juhone

> Keskari tuosta garminista näyttää 30.4 km/h



Ei. Kyllä se on 28.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiitoksia muikean hyvästä lenkistä. Sadekaan ei haitannut niin hirveästi (kiitos nokson lainahihojen). Velskola meni paremmin kuin kertaakaan tällä kaudella. Näköjään tarvitsen 170km lämmittelyt alle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitokset kaikille hienosta lenkistä. Vähän kastuttiin, mutta se ei enää loppumatkasta niin haitannut. Pyörää sai toki taas jynssätä puhtaaksi lenkin jälkeen.





> Velskola meni paremmin kuin kertaakaan tällä kaudella. Näköjään tarvitsen 170km lämmittelyt alle.



Sun täytyy selkeästi lähteä sinne Kaskelan tempoon. Se kulkisi varmasti hyvin niillä lämmittelyillä ja jos tuntuu, ettei se >50 km riitä, voit koukata vaikka Hyvinkään kautta.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

[
Sun täytyy selkeästi lähteä sinne Kaskelan tempoon. Se kulkisi varmasti hyvin niillä lämmittelyillä ja jos tuntuu, ettei se >50 km riitä, voit koukata vaikka Hyvinkään kautta.  :Hymy: [/QUOTE]

Mä voin lähtee sittenkin seuraksi, jos ei sada. Käyn ensin aamulla ajaa Rinnekodin mäkiä ja toi on varsin hyvä palauttelu. Aikamoinen lounaistuuli nyt luvattu, mut sehän tarkottaa vain kevyempää/nopeampaa menomatkaa ja puhtaasti matemaattiselta kannalta tarkasteltuna; alku sujuu nopeasti ja kun laittaa tempon kääntöpaikan jälkeen loppupätkälle lisää watteja peliin, niin keskari paranee:-) Eli treffit Vantaankosken Kioskilla, jos mennään. Lähtekääpä joku muukin hullu kokeilee erikoista iltalenkkiä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mä voin lähtee sittenkin seuraksi, jos ei sada. Käyn ensin aamulla ajaa Rinnekodin mäkiä ja toi on varsin hyvä palauttelu. Aikamoinen lounaistuuli nyt luvattu, mut sehän tarkottaa vain kevyempää/nopeampaa menomatkaa ja puhtaasti matemaattiselta kannalta tarkasteltuna; alku sujuu nopeasti ja kun laittaa tempon kääntöpaikan jälkeen loppupätkälle lisää watteja peliin, niin keskari paranee:-) Eli treffit Vantaankosken Kioskilla, jos mennään. Lähtekääpä joku muukin hullu kokeilee erikoista iltalenkkiä.



Hyvä juttu! Täytyy kattoa toi ihan sään mukaan. Voidaan sopia lopullisesti vasta ke päivällä, kun näkee illan tutkaennusteet, jotka sit menee totaalisen käteen ja kastutaan kuitenkin.

----------


## Iletys

Tää yksi voisi harkita asiaa. Eikös se keskiviikkona ole (18:00)? Tai sitten järkkään jotain porukkalenkkiä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tää yksi voisi harkita asiaa. Eikös se keskiviikkona ole (18:00)? Tai sitten järkkään jotain porukkalenkkiä.



Keskiviikkona 18:30 Kaskelassa. Siellä olisi hyvä olla hieman aiemmin (18:00), jotta ehtii vetää pienet lämmittelyvedot ja levätä hetken. Tuu ihmeessä mukaan, jos sää sallii.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Keskiviikkona 18:30 Kaskelassa. Siellä olisi hyvä olla hieman aiemmin (18:00), jotta ehtii vetää pienet lämmittelyvedot ja levätä hetken. Tuu ihmeessä mukaan, jos sää sallii.



Tarviitko autokyytiä vantaankoskelle? Siirtymä ei oikeen innosta. Vitsi vitsi (puoliksi)  :Vink:

----------


## VPR

Aja sit perille asti jos ei siirtymä innosta.  :Vink:

----------


## Iletys

> Aja sit perille asti jos ei siirtymä innosta.



Hukuttelisko autokyyti. :Vink: 

Eli varmaan 17:10 v-koskella vai?

----------


## kp63

Viimeksi lähtö Vantaankoskelta oli 17.00. joka oli passeli eli se on tavoite. Menomatkan aikataulutuksen täytyy kestää yksi tekninen.

----------


## VPR

Tiistain ennuste on paranemassa ja voisi ajella pari tuntia kevyttä jotta jaksaa keskiviikkona tempoilla.

----------


## kp63

> Tiistain ennuste on paranemassa ja voisi ajella pari tuntia kevyttä jotta jaksaa keskiviikkona tempoilla.



Jottei poika (ari) ajaisi lujempaa Kaskelassa, on muutettava Rinnekodin mäkiharkka tiistai illaksi. Eli jos jotakuta kiinnostaa jyrkän mäen haasteet, niin ti klo 20.00 tavataan mäen itäpuolella.

----------


## Steely

> Tiistain ennuste on paranemassa ja voisi ajella pari tuntia kevyttä jotta jaksaa keskiviikkona tempoilla.







> Jottei poika (ari) ajaisi lujempaa Kaskelassa, on muutettava Rinnekodin mäkiharkka tiistai illaksi. Eli jos jotakuta kiinnostaa jyrkän mäen haasteet, niin ti klo 20.00 tavataan mäen itäpuolella.



Näin vanhemmiten kun elämä tasoittuu, niin tasainen tuntuu paremmalta ja "pojat" voivat leikitellä mäissä.
Huomiseksi kun on luvattu poutaa, niin ajelen taas työmatka-ajoja 60 km erikoiskoetta Kylmälä-Otaniemi (Kylmälä-Veikkola-Bemböle-Kaunialan mäki-Kauniainen-Sinimäentie-Kehä I ). Kaunialan mäen voi paluumatkalla vetää muutaman kerran.
Sitten kun kunto on parempi ja "kevyttä" ei tarkoita tempo-ajoon valmistautumista vauhdilla 35+  :Leveä hymy:  , niin voin ajoittain osallistua näihin
iltalenkkeihin.

PS. Tuota Kaunialan mäkeä tahkoessa tulee mieleen velvollisuuden täyttö eli kun ei 70 vuotta sitten tarvinnut osallistua sotiin niin
se pitää korvata toisenlaisella rääkillä miehyyden osoitukseksi :-)

----------


## VPR

Ei viitti mitää mäkireeniä huomenna, lenkkiin voi kyllä sisällyttää mäkiä.  :Leveä hymy:  Esimerkiksi Klaukkalaan ja Rinnekodin kautta takaisin n. 28-30 km/h sunnuntaina ajetuilla PK-sykkeillä. http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...2,3,4,5,6&z=11

----------


## juhone

> Eli jos jotakuta kiinnostaa jyrkän mäen haasteet, niin ti klo 20.00 tavataan mäen itäpuolella.



Onko toi oikeasti vasta kasilta? Tunti tai puolitoista aikaisemmin, niin olisin mukana.

----------


## kp63

> Onko toi oikeasti vasta kasilta? Tunti tai puolitoista aikaisemmin, niin olisin mukana.



Kun joku kahjo tarttuu syöttiin, niin siimaa on annettava eli tavataan klo 19 mäen itäpuolella. Tuvalta mäkeen Velskolan kautta vie noin 50 min.  Huom kyseessä on ns yksin tehtävä harjoitus (vie max noin 30min) eli mäkiosuus soveltuu kaikille. Juhon mukaan sit siirtymät, jotka lienee kevyet.

----------


## rhubarb

Eihän Rinnekodille mene kuin ~35 minsaa.

----------


## VPR

Ja Velskolaan käytetään sit korkeintaan 8,5 minuuttia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Ja Velskolaan käytetään sit korkeintaan 8,5 minuuttia.



Ja yhtään mäkeä ei saa pyörää taluttaa, kuten jotkut ovat joskus
joutuneet tekemään  :Cool:

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää hyvältä mutta pieni sateen uhka on olemassa, otan tällä kertaa kengänsuojat mukaan jos vaikka sade loppuisi nopeasti.  :Leveä hymy:  Ajan tuvan kautta klo 18 jos siellä on muita lähtijöitä.

----------


## juhone

Iso kiitos KooPeelle hyvästä treenistä ja seurasta, sekä parista loistovinkistä. Jostain syystä treeni ei ollut yleisömenestys, vaikka oli tosi hauskaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Me ajeltiin kolmistaan speksattu lenkki rauhallista vauhtia, kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93943524

----------


## JKy

Mukava lenkki oli, sääkin suosi. Kiitos vetäjille.
Ja tulihan se Rinnekodin nousukin nyt koettua  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

Tällainen asia ei kuulu tälle foorumille, mutta ...

Ilta meni pyörän korjauksessa.
Mahdollisesti etuvaihtaja vauroitui sunnuntailenkin kaatumisissa kun ei nyt enää vaihda pieneltä isommalle rattaalle.
Tässä vaihteessa Shimano Tiagra pitää vääntää kaksi kertaa, mutta nyt vaan ensimmäinen vaihto siirtää häkkiä ja toinen vääntö ei tee mitään.

Otin koko etuhäkin irti, jotta pääsen pyörällä liikkumaan.
Pitää korjauttaa jossain sopivassa välissä tai parempi ehkä olisi vaihtaa tuo vasen kahva ja etuvaihtaja parempaan esim. Shimano Ultegra.
Se pitäisi kaiketi helposti onnistua ?  Osien hinta lienee kohtuullinen kun tilaa netistä.
Takavaihtaja Tiagra toimii loistavasti ja sitä ei ole tarve vaihtaa.

----------


## Steely

Ainoa sopiva päivä ihmisille lienee sunnuntai 26.6.
Säätiedotukset eivät lupaa mitään hyvää millekään päivälle.

Jos olisi koko päivä poutaista tai vain pieniä paikallisia kuuroja niin
voisi ajatella VPRn suunnitelmaa ?

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...3,2.480164&z=9

----------


## VPR

Juhannuksen ryyppäjäiset peruuntuivat niin voimia voisi riittääkin pitkälle lenkille.  :Leveä hymy:  Ennuste on vielä vähän nihkeä joten odotamme mielenkiinnolla tarkentuvia säätietoja.

_Edit:_ tässä paranneltu versio, vähemmän isoja teitä http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9&dirflg=h&z=9

----------


## TimeMa

:Hymy: 



> Me ajeltiin kolmistaan speksattu lenkki rauhallista vauhtia, kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93943524

----------


## Steely

> Juhannuksen ryyppäjäiset peruuntuivat niin voimia voisi riittääkin pitkälle lenkille.  Ennuste on vielä vähän nihkeä joten odotamme mielenkiinnolla tarkentuvia säätietoja.
> 
> _Edit:_ tässä paranneltu versio, vähemmän isoja teitä http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9&dirflg=h&z=9



Tiedoksi että kollega rhubab on taas järkkäämässä pitkää lenkkiä 3.7
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...31515&page=131

Se on yksi mahdollisuus ellei Espoo silloin aja.
Tällä tietoa Espoo voi ajaa tämän VPR-lenkin vasta 2-3.7, koska
nämä juhannussäät näyttävät huonolta.

----------


## TuH

> Juhannuksen ryyppäjäiset peruuntuivat niin voimia voisi riittääkin pitkälle lenkille.  Ennuste on vielä vähän nihkeä joten odotamme mielenkiinnolla tarkentuvia säätietoja.
> 
> _Edit:_ tässä paranneltu versio, vähemmän isoja teitä http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9&dirflg=h&z=9



Lähtö klo 10 vai mitä olit ajatellut? Jos sää vain suosii, niin voisin olla mukana.

----------


## Steely

> Juhannuksen ryyppäjäiset peruuntuivat niin voimia voisi riittääkin pitkälle lenkille. Ennuste on vielä vähän nihkeä joten odotamme mielenkiinnolla tarkentuvia säätietoja.
> 
> Edit: tässä paranneltu versio, vähemmän isoja teitä http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9&dirflg=h&z=9







> Lähtö klo 10 vai mitä olit ajatellut? Jos sää vain suosii, niin voisin olla mukana.



Koska tuohon retkeen menee taukoineen about 9-10 tuntia, niin olisi
hyvä lähteä ajoissa about 10:00.
Valitettavasti sateet taitavat estää lähdön, mutta sen näkee
la-iltana.

Huominen sääennuste on edelleen parantunut.
Vosiko lähtö olla 09:30 ? (minulle käy myös jokin aikaisempi.)
Tälläkin lähtöajalla  n. 19 takaisin tuvalla.

Tauot 60,120,180 km kohdilla. Venyttelyjä loppuosalla tarvittaessa.

----------


## VPR

Kymmeneltä joo, ysikin onnistunee jos on tarvis. 11 on turhan myöhään ja kotiin pääsis vasta kun aurinko on jo puiden takana. Viimeisimpien ennusteiden mukaan sunnuntaina ei sada.  :Hymy: 

Ensi viikon sunnuntaina olen Lahden Royal-pyöräilyssä ja lauantaina kerätään siihen voimia, sitä seuraavana viikonloppuna on muutto ja vielä epävarmaa kerkeekö lenkille.

----------


## rhubarb

HePo-ketjussa olen pähkäillyt huomiseksi ajelua, alustava suunnitelma olisi jotakuinkin tällainen, lähtö kello 11 Vantaankoskelta ja mahdollisuus hypätä kyytiin Bembölestä n. 12:30 sekä loppumatkasta erota vaikkapa tuossa Metsäkyläntiellä joko samalle tai omalle reitille takaisin kohti Espoota.

----------


## rhubarb

> HePo-ketjussa olen pähkäillyt huomiseksi ajelua, alustava suunnitelma olisi jotakuinkin tällainen, lähtö kello 11 Vantaankoskelta ja mahdollisuus hypätä kyytiin Bembölestä n. 12:30 sekä loppumatkasta erota vaikkapa tuossa Metsäkyläntiellä joko samalle tai omalle reitille takaisin kohti Espoota.



Ei vastalauseita joten tällä mennään. Siltä varalta että joku tulee Bembölestä mukaan, emme lähde huoltoasemalta ennen kello 12:30 (mutta voi tietysti mennä myöhempäänkin jos tulee rikkoja tms.)

----------


## Steely

> Juhannuksen ryyppäjäiset peruuntuivat niin voimia voisi riittääkin pitkälle lenkille. Ennuste on vielä vähän nihkeä joten odotamme mielenkiinnolla tarkentuvia säätietoja.
> 
> Edit: tässä paranneltu versio, vähemmän isoja teitä http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9&dirflg=h&z=9







> Lähtö klo 10 vai mitä olit ajatellut? Jos sää vain suosii, niin voisin olla mukana.







> Koska tuohon retkeen menee taukoineen about 9-10 tuntia, niin olisi
> hyvä lähteä ajoissa about 10:00.
> Valitettavasti sateet taitavat estää lähdön, mutta sen näkee
> la-iltana.



Huominen sääennuste on edelleen parantunut.
Vosiko lähtö olla 09:30 ? (minulle käy myös jokin aikaisempi.)
Tälläkin lähtöajalla n. 19 takaisin tuvalla.

Tauot 60,120,180 km kohdilla. Venyttelyjä loppuosalla tarvittaessa.

----------


## Iletys

Tällaisen reitin (vastapäivään) ajattelin maantaina ajaa. Keskari n.30km/h (rasitustaso).
Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboililta 17:45. 18:00 lähdön toinen osa Mankin Nesteeltä. Sinnehän pääsee käzysti Bembölestä, jos ihmettelee miksi lähtö on Kivenlahdesta.

----------


## VPR

> Huominen sääennuste on edelleen parantunut.
> Vosiko lähtö olla 09:30 ? (minulle käy myös jokin aikaisempi.)
> Tälläkin lähtöajalla n. 19 takaisin tuvalla.
> 
> Tauot 60,120,180 km kohdilla. Venyttelyjä loppuosalla tarvittaessa.



0930 sopii mulle. Taukoetäisyydet kuulostavat sopivilta ja mätsäisivät suht ok Hyvinkäälle, Kärkölään ja Pornaisiin. Kärkölä on n. 110 km kohdalla mutta sen jälkeen ei ole pitkään aikaan kunnon paikkoja.

----------


## Steely

> 0930 sopii mulle. Taukoetäisyydet kuulostavat sopivilta ja mätsäisivät suht ok Hyvinkäälle, Kärkölään ja Pornaisiin. Kärkölä on n. 110 km kohdalla mutta sen jälkeen ei ole pitkään aikaan kunnon paikkoja.



09:30 Sovittu, ellei joku muuta halua.
TuH ilmoitti myös tulevansa. Jos taukoihin pitkä väli niin ed. paikasta
voi ottaa evästä ja syödä tien päällä.
Otan varoiksi mukaan kengänsuojat, jos jossakin sattuisi satamaan.

Siis 26.6

----------


## pirtti

Saattaapi olla että ajelen teidän kanssa Hyvinkäälle, siitä jollain kiepillä Jokelaan ajoittaen sinne Hepon tauon kanssa ja Hepon kanssa pois. Tämmöinenkin siis mahdollisesti tarjolla jos jotain muutakin kiinnostaa vähän lyhyempi kieppi. Tuosta tulee joku 120 tai himpun yli ja se päättyy Vantaankoskelle noin klo 15. 

En vielä lupaa varmaksi, mutta voin vahvistaa lähtöni tänne aamulla puoli ysiin mennessä jos yksikin ilmoittaa kiinnostusta tätä kierrosta kohtaan.

----------


## Tassu

> Saattaapi olla että ajelen teidän kanssa Hyvinkäälle, siitä jollain kiepillä Jokelaan ajoittaen sinne Hepon tauon kanssa ja Hepon kanssa pois.



Jos speksien mukaan ajetaan niin
hepo 25 Jokelassa 12.50
hepo 28 Jokelassa 12.38

Mahtaako tulla kiire? En ihan päässyt huomisesta epo-reitistä selvyyteen.

----

Ei perk..... tehän lähette jo 9.30 :Nolous:  noh, kiirehän on suhteellista.

----------


## pirtti

Joo lähden ja kyllä tosiaan noihin 12.38 ja 12.50 aikoihin ehtii helposti 9.30 lähdöllä. Jos tulee "kiire" niin suorin Hyvinkää-Jokela nykäisy on todella lyhyt, mutta kuvittelen edelleen ehtiväni pienen lisäkiepin siihen väliin.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Tällaisen reitin (vastapäivään) ajattelin maantaina ajaa. Keskari n.30km/h (rasitustaso).
> Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboililta 17:45. 18:00 lähdön toinen osa Mankin Nesteeltä. Sinnehän pääsee käzysti Bembölestä, jos ihmettelee miksi lähtö on Kivenlahdesta.



Mä yritän tulla huomenna mukaan. Pääsee vähän sulattelemaan juhannusruokia (ja juomia).... :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Mä yritän tulla huomenna mukaan. Pääsee vähän sulattelemaan juhannusruokia (ja juomia)....



Hieno homma. Itsekin koitan saada paholaisen pois elimistöstä. Eli saadaan muodostettua parijono. Hyvä!

----------


## Steely

> Joo lähden ja kyllä tosiaan noihin 12.38 ja 12.50 aikoihin ehtii helposti 9.30 lähdöllä. Jos tulee "kiire" niin suorin Hyvinkää-Jokela nykäisy on todella lyhyt, mutta kuvittelen edelleen ehtiväni pienen lisäkiepin siihen väliin.



Viisi koirasta lähti tuvalta sovittuna aikana, joista kolme irtaantui
Hyvinkään pohjoispuolella tapaamaan Hepolaisia Jokelaan, joukossa minä. Totesin että kunto ei kestä ajaa näin pitkää matkaa 30 keskarilla edes peesissä.
Jokelan kuppilat olivat kiinni ja lounas nautittiin S-marketin "terassilla".
Tulimme takaisin Hepolaisten imussa, josta joukosta irtaannuin Siippoon
seutuvilla, josta kartan kanssa Klaukkalaan Lahnuksentien päähän.
Mittari näytti 144 km.

Kuulemma Pukkilan seutu on hienoa, mutta sinne sitten jokin toinen kerta, mielummin lyhyemmällä reitillä.
VPR raportoinee miten tuo pitkä lenkki meni.

----------


## VPR

Ajettiin kahdestaan speksattu lenkki, kaveri irtaantui Nikkilässä kotimatkalle ja kruisailin yksin tuvalle. Kotoa kotiin 270 km ja 10 ½ tuntia. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/95009656

----------


## kp63

> Tällaisen reitin (vastapäivään) ajattelin maantaina ajaa. Keskari n.30km/h (rasitustaso).
> Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboililta 17:45. 18:00 lähdön toinen osa Mankin Nesteeltä. Sinnehän pääsee käzysti Bembölestä, jos ihmettelee miksi lähtö on Kivenlahdesta.



  Voisin Mankin nesteeltä tulla* kansipaikalle* palauttelee eli onhan takuuspeksi ettei ajeta lujempaa?

----------


## Ari_T

> Tällaisen reitin (vastapäivään) ajattelin maantaina ajaa. Keskari n.30km/h (rasitustaso).
> Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboililta 17:45. 18:00 lähdön toinen osa Mankin Nesteeltä. Sinnehän pääsee käzysti Bembölestä, jos ihmettelee miksi lähtö on Kivenlahdesta.



Voisin lähteä mukaan köröttelemään. Tuun Teboilille, kun siihen on lyhyempi matka ja ajaisin Mankkiin sitä kautta kuitenkin.

----------


## Iletys

> Voisin Mankin nesteeltä tulla* kansipaikalle* palauttelee eli onhan takuuspeksi ettei ajeta lujempaa?



Takuuta on. Turvallista avainlippukamaa.

----------


## pirtti

> Takuuta on. Turvallista avainlippukamaa.



Perus Espoo-28 takuu?  :Vink:

----------


## VPR

Nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja vois myöhemmin ajella tota eilistä lenkkiä uudelleen nyt kun tietää mistä ei kannata ajaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Esimerkiksi näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9,20,21,22&z=9

270 km, tauot Hyvinkäällä, Kärkölässä, Orimattilassa ja Pornaisissa. Ei kyllä pysty ihan heti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Perus Espoo-28 takuu?



Näillä lenkellä pyssätään heti hetkeksi kun keskari ylittää sallitun.
No sanotaan nyt, että himmataan mäkiin ja annetaan virran viedä.

----------


## Steely

> Nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja vois myöhemmin ajella tota eilistä lenkkiä uudelleen nyt kun tietää mistä ei kannata ajaa.  Esimerkiksi näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9,20,21,22&z=9
> 
> 270 km, tauot Hyvinkäällä, Kärkölässä, Orimattilassa ja Pornaisissa. Ei kyllä pysty ihan heti.



Joo, kun keskari on maltillinen ( max. 30) ja ja fillari on korjattu ja luomen poisto rinnasta sallii ajamisen.
Ajelen 11.7 - 20.7 Pohjanmaalla sukulaisissa.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Perus Espoo-28 takuu?



Perussettiä. Keskari on maltillinen 28km/h. Illalla todetaan, että olipas hyvä lenkki, keskari noin 31-33km/h. "Mentiin kovempaa kun kukaan ei valittanut vauhdista"  :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja vois myöhemmin ajella tota eilistä lenkkiä uudelleen nyt kun tietää mistä ei kannata ajaa.  Esimerkiksi näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9,20,21,22&z=9
> 
> 270 km, tauot Hyvinkäällä, Kärkölässä, Orimattilassa ja Pornaisissa. Ei kyllä pysty ihan heti.



Mä oon kiinnostunut tästä. Kesän viikonloput on kyllä aika tiukassa kaiken maailman kissanristijäisten vuoksi... Yksi mahdollisuus voisi olla la 23.7. tai su 24.7., jos se passaa...

----------


## VPR

Mulle ainakin passaa se ja samoin edellinen viikonloppu 16.-17. heinäkuuta. Viikonloput 2.-3.7. (royal-pyöräily), 9.-10.7. (muutto), 30.-31.7. (partioleiri), 6.-7.8. (puruvesiajot) sekä mahdollisesti 13.-14.8. (eteläkärjen ajo) eivät käy.

----------


## Ari_T

Speksailin huvikseni tuollaisen lenkin pohjoiseen:

Janakkala 248 km

Ajatuksena siis vain laajentaa reittivalikoimaa (VPR onkin jo kunnostautunut tässä) näille pitkille viikonloppu-/lomapäivälenkeille. Samalla voi myös ajella uusia reittejä "lähistöllä".  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

tommonen löytyy multa jemmasta. Vihti-Veikkola löytyy parempi baana Nummelan läpi, mutta muuten kai valmis. Joku loppukesän mahdollinen la-su lenkki.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...990793,4.22699

----------


## VPR

Ai nyt ajetaan jo Toijalaan asti? Seuraavaksi Espoo-Lahti-Tampere-Turku-Espoo?  :Leveä hymy:  Ois 550 km valtateitä pitkin.

----------


## Steely

> tommonen löytyy multa jemmasta. Vihti-Veikkola löytyy parempi baana Nummelan läpi, mutta muuten kai valmis. Joku loppukesän mahdollinen la-su lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...990793,4.22699



Tuota ajetaan varmaan 2 päivää tai yhtenä päivänä lähtöajalla 06:00 ?

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuota ajetaan varmaan 2 päivää tai yhtenä päivänä lähtöajalla 06:00 ?



Äläs nyt, Hankoonkin ajettiin (hieman alle 300 km + siirtymät) hyvin yhdessä päivässä, vaikka lähdettiin ysiltä ja siihen matkalle sattui melkoinen kasa teknisiä yms. murheita.  :Hymy:  Kesä-heinäkuussa voi ajaa tosi myöhään valon puolesta.

----------


## StePe

> tommonen löytyy multa jemmasta. Vihti-Veikkola löytyy parempi baana Nummelan läpi, mutta muuten kai valmis. Joku loppukesän mahdollinen la-su lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...990793,4.22699



Hetken jo epäilin, että KP onkäynyt minun reittiarkistolla :Leveä hymy: , mutta pelko oli turha, koska Topeno-Läyliäinen ei kulkenutkaan minun normireittiä.

----------


## Iletys

Kirjoitetaan nyt päiväkirjaan eilisestä lenkistä.
Viisi kuskia Tebbarilta ja pari lisää Mankista. Keskari 31-32.

Yksi rengasrikko yllätysyllätys "Juhone"!!! Mitäs me keksittäisiin tuohon. Olisko tuubit tai sitten maastopyörä.  :Hymy: 

Hyvä ilma ja hyvä meininki. Lopun 1/3 ei ollut mitään palstavalittajan ketseltavaa touhua, mutta mikäs siinä kun porukka oli pieni.

Garmin suunnistajille tiedoksi. Ei kannata luottaa siihen mitä koneella piirtää ja siirtää Garminin. Se laskee itse sinne omia koukeroitaan. Eikä nyt ole mikään uudelleenreititys ollut päällä.

----------


## kp63

> Hetken jo epäilin, että KP onkäynyt minun reittiarkistolla, mutta pelko oli turha, koska Topeno-Läyliäinen ei kulkenutkaan minun normireittiä.



Joo toi sun reitti on kivempi, mutta tavallisille kuolevaisille täytyy yrittää rajata kokonaismatkaa, kun perusajatus on ajaa kauas.

----------


## kp63

Kiitos lenkistä ja kansipaikasta. Loppuhan oli ihan kiva irrottelu, sopii lyhyille arkilenkeille.

Juho, älä masennu. Parempi et kumi puhkeaa lenkillä kuin muualla.

----------


## juhone

> Juho, älä masennu. Parempi et kumi puhkeaa lenkillä kuin muualla.



P***a lenkki.  :Leveä hymy:  Liikaa mäkiä, liikaa vauhtia, KP piippasi koko ajan ja rengas hajos.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Juho, älä masennu. Parempi et kumi puhkeaa lenkillä kuin muualla.



Voi olla, että Juho vetää siviilissä turvallisuuden vuoksi pelkällä vanteella.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Hyvä setti oli eilen... ensimmäisellä porukkalenkillä mukana ollut kaverini tykkäsi myös, vaikka reidet oli aika kovilla vikoilla kilsoilla.

----------


## pirtti

Onko tänään Tuvalta lähtijöitä? 

Jos yksin lähden (tai muita aikaisin lähteviä löytyy) niin ajan jo 17, ehkä aiemminkin. Mutta jos klo 18 lähtöön on innokkaita niin voin lykätä lähtöä. Speksi joustava noin 60-90km ja 28-32km/h vauhti sen mukaan mitä halutaan.

----------


## abruzziamo

Onko espoossa lomailijoita? Huomenna (KE) aamusta (8-10) voisi ajaa 3-4 tuntisen. Hiljakseen tai sitten tosi kovaa, eli 28.

----------


## Iletys

Meitä on kaksi lähdössä tuvalta huomenna klo 18:00. Tarkoituksena revitellä velskolassa, rinnekodin mäessä ja taas velskolassa. Siis aika vapaamuotoista häröilyä. Välillä ajetaan rauhassa, joten mahdollinen porukka saadaan kasaan. Eli ei speksivauhtia eikä matkaa. Tästä lenkistä ei siis voi valittaa jälkeenpäin.  :Vink:

----------


## juhone

Eli ollaan Ilen kanssa ajamassa mäkitreeni tyyppinen lenkki. Mäet ajellaan kukin omaan tahtiin ja siirtymät porukassa. Tervetuloa mukaan. Mäkien ajaminen on oikeasti hauskaa. Se että itkettää on vain jotain kemiahölynpölyä kun jalkoihin muka sattuu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Perjantaina tai ehkä jo torstaina (ehkä) voisi ajella kevyttä uusien tuubien ja kiekkojen testilenkkiä.

----------


## juhone

Ylläri taas että mäkien ajaminen ei ollut yleisömenestys. Kaksi yllättävän komeaa urhoa kuitenkin uhmasi reisien valitusta ja kävi ajelemassa mäkiä Velskolassa ja Rinnekodissa. Velskola tempoiltiin molempiin suuntiin ja heti huomasi, että mäkien ajelu auttaa. Ajasta lähti puoli minuuttia pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Tänne myös tiedotus, päivityksiä tarpeen mukaan HePo-ketjussa.

*Su 3.7. klo 11:00 Vantaankoskelta tarjolla 205 km lenkki lähialueilla.*

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/485137.

Menestyksekkään 211-lenkin seuraksi toinen; käytännössä sama lenkki mutta vastakkaiseen suuntaan: V:koski-Rusutjärvi-Nurmijärvi-Lepsämä-Velskola-Bemböle-Veikkola-Siuntio-Kirkkonummi-Bemböle-Lahnus-Klaukkala-Palojoki-V:koski. Pullontäydennys Pirttimäessä, ruokaa Siuntiossa, pullot taas Bembölessä.

Lähialueella liikutaan, joten kyytiin ja pois pääsee helposti, esim. molemmilla ohituskerroilla Bembölestä. Vauhtia n. 30, pienellä porukalla hieman alle. Mäet hissunkissun.

Kelistä on luvattu kuumaa, joten katsokaa että vesivarat riittävät pullontäydennysten välimatkat. Mukaan kannattaa ottaa myös suola- ja/tai magnesiumtabletteja, ne eivät vie paljon tilaa.

----------


## karhile

> Kelistä on luvattu kuumaa, joten katsokaa että vesivarat riittävät pullontäydennysten välimatkat. .



Taivaalta tullee täydennystä, jos Forecan ennusteet toteutuu. Helteetkin jää lauantaihin näillä näkymin.

----------


## VPR

> Perjantaina tai ehkä jo torstaina (ehkä) voisi ajella kevyttä uusien tuubien ja kiekkojen testilenkkiä.



Laitoinkin jo eilen kiinni, ajelen tammojen kanssa tänään.

----------


## rhubarb

> Taivaalta tullee täydennystä, jos Forecan ennusteet toteutuu. Helteetkin jää lauantaihin näillä näkymin.



Näinhän se on ehtinyt jo vaihtua… säävarauksella mennään.

----------


## karhile

> Näinhän se on ehtinyt jo vaihtua… säävarauksella mennään.



No nyt on vaihtunut taas lähes helteeksi ja poutaiseksi. Nopallako ne arpoo noita ennusteita?

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö muita, jotka haluaa lähteä uhmaamaan hellettä? Voisin heittää jonkun >100 km lenkin rauhallisella ~30 km/h vauhdilla. Lähtöaika voisi olla se perinteinen 10:00, mutta muutkin ajat käy, jos löytyy joku innokas aikataulurajoitteinen.

----------


## JaTu

> Löytyykö muita, jotka haluaa lähteä uhmaamaan hellettä? Voisin heittää jonkun >100 km lenkin rauhallisella ~30 km/h vauhdilla. Lähtöaika voisi olla se perinteinen 10:00, mutta muutkin ajat käy, jos löytyy joku innokas aikataulurajoitteinen.



Mä voisin ottaa haasteen vastaan, mulle kävis lähtö jo vaikka klo 9. Ja tilaan jo heti tässä ilmoittautumisvaiheessa kansipaikan, kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

> Löytyykö muita, jotka haluaa lähteä uhmaamaan hellettä? Voisin heittää jonkun >100 km lenkin rauhallisella ~30 km/h vauhdilla. Lähtöaika voisi olla se perinteinen 10:00, mutta muutkin ajat käy, jos löytyy joku innokas aikataulurajoitteinen.



 
Mukaan tullaan klo 10.00 lähtöön.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mä voisin ottaa haasteen vastaan, mulle kävis lähtö jo vaikka klo 9. Ja tilaan jo heti tässä ilmoittautumisvaiheessa kansipaikan, kiitos



Jees, kansipaikalle mukaan vaan.  :Hymy: 





> Mukaan tullaan klo 10.00 lähtöön.



Lähdetään siis kymmeneltä tuvalta. Sinne varmaan tulee tupalenkkien vakiokalustoa kuitenkin siihen aikaan. Koitan katsella jonkinlaisen reitin huomiseksi.

----------


## Ari_T

Ajettiin kolmistaan 167 km lenkki speksin mukaisesti. Keskari oli 30 km/h yhden merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella.  :Hymy:  Lämpöä riitti ja juomaa kului. Kiitokset Tommi G:lle ja JaTu:lle lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## StePe

Tässähän pitäisi valittaa harhaan johtavasta mainonnasta :Leveä hymy: 
Olisin saattanut raahautua tuvalle, jos olisin arvannut, että >100 tarkoittaa jotakin lähempänä paria sataa kuin yhtä. Toisaalta ei harmita yhtään, kun sain omalla lenkillä ajettua yli 50 km aikaisemmin ajamatta jääneitä teitä.

----------


## Tommi G

> Ajettiin kolmistaan 167 km lenkki speksin mukaisesti. Keskari oli 30 km/h yhden merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella.  Lämpöä riitti ja juomaa kului. Kiitokset Tommi G:lle ja JaTu:lle lenkkiseurasta.



 
Joo kiitokset Arille ja JaTu:lle seurasta,oli aika kuuma keli,kylmä suihku ja
pari tosikylmää bissee teki tosi hyvää.

----------


## abruzziamo

Sunnuntain aamulenkki, klo 9-10. Anyone?

----------


## pirtti

> Sunnuntain aamulenkki, klo 9-10. Anyone?



Oon lähdössä, varmaan jo ennen ysiä tosin  :Hymy:

----------


## JaTu

> Ajettiin kolmistaan 167 km lenkki speksin mukaisesti. Keskari oli 30 km/h yhden merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella.  Lämpöä riitti ja juomaa kului. Kiitokset Tommi G:lle ja JaTu:lle lenkkiseurasta.



Kansipaikkalainen esittää nöyrimmät kiitoksensa kipparille ja apukipparille, ei tosiaan ollu eilinen lenkki mikään pikkutyttöjen pyöräretki  :Leveä hymy:  (oma kertymä kotiovelta kotiovelle 185 km) 

Keliolosuhteet oli aika haastavat, hiki roiskui kiitettävällä intensiteetillä. Nyt nestetasapaino alkaa taas olla saavutettu, tässä kohden täytyy kompata Tommia: ohrapirtelöä tuli käytettyä osana tilanteen tasaamisessa, homma pysyi kuitenkin ihan lapasessa, eikä tullu tehtyä mitään Pasi Nurmismaisia ilmaveivejä  :Vink:

----------


## Steely

> Oon lähdössä, varmaan jo ennen ysiä tosin



Hepon foorumilla varoiteltiin kovasti ukkosen vaarasta.
Aamupäivällä ehkä voi ajella, mutta iltapäivä voi olla riskirajoilla.

Ajelin eilen täällä kotipuolessa aamulla 50 km aamulenkin ( Kylmälä-Veikkola-Nummela-Ojakkla-Veikkola-Lapinkylä-Kylmälä ).
Kuumaa oli jo lähtiessä.

----------


## Iletys

Keskiviikkona ajattelin mennä tuvalta velskolan läpi rinnekodin mäkeen. Takaisin varmaan samaa reittiä. Mahdollisesti joku pikku pk-lenkki mäen pohjoispuolella.
"Siirtymät" rauhallisesti n.28 vauhtia, R:mäki ja Velskola täysillä omaan tahtiin. R:mäki muutamaan kertaan ylös. Kaikkia osallistujia odotetaan rutistusten välissä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Keskiviikkona ajattelin mennä tuvalta velskolan läpi rinnekodin mäkeen. Takaisin varmaan samaa reittiä. Mahdollisesti joku pikku pk-lenkki mäen pohjoispuolella.
> "Siirtymät" rauhallisesti n.28 vauhtia, R:mäki ja Velskola täysillä omaan tahtiin. R:mäki muutamaan kertaan ylös. Kaikkia osallistujia odotetaan rutistusten välissä.



Kyllähän sitä mäkiä vois lähteä ajamaan. Mulle käy toi 18:00 ehkä vähän paremmin, mutta saatan ehtiä myös 17:ksi.

----------


## Iletys

> Kyllähän sitä mäkiä vois lähteä ajamaan. Mulle käy toi 18:00 ehkä vähän paremmin, mutta saatan ehtiä myös 17:ksi.



17:30 on myös mahdollinen.  :Vink:  Mulle parempi mitä aikaisemmin pääsee.

----------


## karhile

> Keskiviikkona ajattelin mennä tuvalta velskolan läpi rinnekodin mäkeen. Takaisin varmaan samaa reittiä. Mahdollisesti joku pikku pk-lenkki mäen pohjoispuolella.
> "Siirtymät" rauhallisesti n.28 vauhtia, R:mäki ja Velskola täysillä omaan tahtiin. R:mäki muutamaan kertaan ylös. Kaikkia osallistujia odotetaan rutistusten välissä.



Liittynen mukaan kidutukseen, joten osallistujamäärä kasvaa huikeat 50%, mutta numeraalisen tasapainon vuoksi lupaan ajaa mäet vähintään 50% hitaammin kuin muut, jotta saatte levätä enemmän rutistusten välissä :Hymy: . Jaksatte sitten paremmin seuraavatkin mäet ajaa 35 kilsan nopeudella.

----------


## Ari_T

> 17:30 on myös mahdollinen.  Mulle parempi mitä aikaisemmin pääsee.



Jos se tarkoittaa, että ehditään ajaa Rinnekoti useampaan kertaan, tulen aiemmin vaikka väkisin.  :Hymy:  Sovitaanko tuo 17:30 nyt ajaksi?

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö huomiseksi innokkaita ajajia? Voisin lähteä ajelemaan 18:00 tuvalta jonkinlaisen semikovan lenkin. Vauhtia sen verran, että vähän polttelee jaloissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Jos se tarkoittaa, että ehditään ajaa Rinnekoti useampaan kertaan, tulen aiemmin vaikka väkisin.  Sovitaanko tuo 17:30 nyt ajaksi?



Ainakin kolme kertaa ajetaan. Riippuu kuinka kovaa vetää. Täysillä tietysti ja velskolat myös. Karhile vetää myös täysii, niin prosentti on sillon 100%
No meitä on nyt sitten ainakin kolme ja lähtöaika 17:30. Je!

----------


## Iletys

> Löytyykö huomiseksi innokkaita ajajia? Voisin lähteä ajelemaan 18:00 tuvalta jonkinlaisen semikovan lenkin. Vauhtia sen verran, että vähän polttelee jaloissa.



Säästele Ari keskiviikkoon.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ainakin kolme kertaa ajetaan. Riippuu kuinka kovaa vetää. Täysillä tietysti ja velskolat myös. Karhile vetää myös täysii, niin prosentti on sillon 100%
> No meitä on nyt sitten ainakin kolme ja lähtöaika 17:30. Je!



Kyllähän se nyt 6-8 kertaa täytyy ajaa, eikös..  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tiistaina ja keskiviikkona ajetaan tempoa mutta torstaina voisi ajella tuvalta, en kyllä tiedä vielä mitä.  :Leveä hymy:  29-30 km/h varmaan.

----------


## Iletys

> Kyllähän se nyt 6-8 kertaa täytyy ajaa, eikös..



Kyllä se passaa, mutta ekassa ei säästellä. Velskola pitää mennessä ainakin kellottaa. Takaisin tullessa aika tuskin on kauheen vertailukelpoinen.

----------


## karhile

> Ainakin kolme kertaa ajetaan. Riippuu kuinka kovaa vetää. Täysillä tietysti ja velskolat myös. Karhile vetää myös täysii, niin prosentti on sillon 100%
> No meitä on nyt sitten ainakin kolme ja lähtöaika 17:30. Je!



Tietysti vedän täydellä 100% teholla, mutta se vastannee muiden lähtijöiden 66,66% tehoja, joten mäkiäkin ajelen varmaankin kolmen sijasta kaksi tai kuuden sijasta neljä, jotta pääsette ennen puoltayötä kotiinkin.
Minneköhän sitä on taas itseänsä tunkemassa :Sekaisin:

----------


## Ari_T

> Löytyykö huomiseksi innokkaita ajajia? Voisin lähteä ajelemaan 18:00 tuvalta jonkinlaisen semikovan lenkin. Vauhtia sen verran, että vähän polttelee jaloissa.



Taidankin mennä Vantaankoskelle tänään, kun Espoon puolelta ei löytynyt innokkaita kuskeja.

----------


## karhile

> Keskiviikkona ajattelin mennä tuvalta velskolan läpi rinnekodin mäkeen. Takaisin varmaan samaa reittiä. Mahdollisesti joku pikku pk-lenkki mäen pohjoispuolella.
> "Siirtymät" rauhallisesti n.28 vauhtia, R:mäki ja Velskola täysillä omaan tahtiin. R:mäki muutamaan kertaan ylös. Kaikkia osallistujia odotetaan rutistusten välissä.



Mäkiin lähti kuusi miestä komeaa, joista viisi oli nopeaa ja yksi :Leveä hymy:  ajoi mäet ja lopun hiukan hitaampaa, vaan perille kaikki pääsi ilman ongelmaa.

Rinnekodin mäen olin ajanut elämäni aikana vasta 2 tai 3 kertaa eli tänään ajetut 4 kertaa (yksi oli tosin vain 90% suoritus) oli kohtuullinen lisäys. Oulun vahvistushan veti 5 kertaa. 

Siirtymisistä voisi todeta sen, että tärkempää olikin ajaa mäkiin hiukan rauhallisemmin n.28 kilsan vauhdilla, niinkuin tapahtuikin. Lopun paluu siirtymässä tuvalle vauhti toki repesi, mutta se sallittakoon. Itsellekin on juuri senverran selkärankaa kasvanut, ettei hännänhuipuksi jääminen aiheuta psykiatrille menoa :Hymy: . 

Kiitos Ilelle ja muulle porukalle hyvästä "mäkikidutuksesta".

----------


## Iletys

> Mäkiin lähti kuusi miestä komeaa, joista viisi oli nopeaa ja yksi ajoi mäet ja lopun hiukan hitaampaa, vaan perille kaikki pääsi ilman ongelmaa.
> 
> Rinnekodin mäen olin ajanut elämäni aikana vasta 2 tai 3 kertaa eli tänään ajetut 4 kertaa (yksi oli tosin vain 90% suoritus) oli kohtuullinen lisäys. Oulun vahvistushan veti 5 kertaa. 
> 
> Siirtymisistä voisi todeta sen, että tärkempää olikin ajaa mäkiin hiukan rauhallisemmin n.28 kilsan vauhdilla, niinkuin tapahtuikin. Lopun paluu siirtymässä tuvalle vauhti toki repesi, mutta se sallittakoon. Itsellekin on juuri senverran selkärankaa kasvanut, ettei hännänhuipuksi jääminen aiheuta psykiatrille menoa. 
> 
> Kiitos Ilelle ja muulle porukalle hyvästä "mäkikidutuksesta".



Hienoa, että ei traumoja jäänyt. Ensi kerralla on taas helpompaa. Itselle kävi myös niin. Hyvää vaihtelua harjoitteluun. Ensi viikolla koitetaan uudestaan.
Mäki nousi alle minsaan ja Velskolan ajasta tipahti 30sek.  :Vink:

----------


## karhile

> Hienoa, että ei traumoja jäänyt. Ensi kerralla on taas helpompaa. Itselle kävi myös niin. Hyvää vaihtelua harjoitteluun. Ensi viikolla koitetaan uudestaan.



Muillehan niitä traumoja tulisi, jos pysyisin mäissä samassa vauhdissa suurinpiirtein 10 kiloisella CC:llä (maantiegummit tosin alla), muiden ajaessa n.7-8 kilon (kilpa)pyörillä :Hymy: . Tällähän voin aina itselleni selittää syyn vauhdittomuuteeni.

----------


## VPR

> torstaina voisi ajella tuvalta, en kyllä tiedä vielä mitä.  29-30 km/h varmaan.



Taitaa jäädä väliin tällä kerralla.  :Cool:

----------


## JaakkoRa

Dodii, pyörä palasi varikolta, joten taas treenataan!  :Hymy: 

- Tänään ajattelin tehdä noin 60-90km lenkin, keskari noin 30km, onko kiinnostuneita? Voisin lähteä tuvalta esimerkiksi kuudelta. Tarvittaessa voin myös lähteä tammaravien mukaan...

- Ajattelin lenkkeillä myös huomenna, onko kiinnostuneita? Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 17 ja matkana 60-90km, keskari noin 28-32km riippuen lähtijöiden menohaluista.

- Sunnuntaina voisin lähteä lenkille aikaisin aamusta, jos säät sallivat. Esim. 4-5h ja lähtö noin klo 8-9 tuvalta. Jos sunnuntaina aamusta sataa, niin lenkin voisi tehdä myös illalla. 

Sään puolesta tää ilta ja huominen näyttää ainakin hyvältä, tosin helle tekee lenkeistä aika raskaita...

----------


## mantis

Tänään vois vetää tommoisen. 
http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bell...,10,11,12&z=11

Tulee vähän vaihtelua. 30km/h vois olla sellainen maksimi koska eilen oli mäkipäivä (tai voidaan mennä kovempaakin mutta sitten kyllä hyppään peesiin). Jos vaimo lähtee mukaan niin pitää mennä tammojen kanssa hitaampaan ryhmään.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Tänään vois vetää tommoisen. 
> http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bell...,10,11,12&z=11
> 
> Tulee vähän vaihtelua. 30km/h vois olla sellainen maksimi koska eilen oli mäkipäivä (tai voidaan mennä kovempaakin mutta sitten kyllä hyppään peesiin). Jos vaimo lähtee mukaan niin pitää mennä tammojen kanssa hitaampaan ryhmään.



Mulle sopii mainiosti, kevyempi vauhti sopii myös (esim. legendaarinen 28km/h). Ja tarvittaessa tammojen hitaampi ryhmä/aavistuksen lyhyempi reitti sopii myös mulle. Mieluummin lähden sitten siihen, kun yksin polkemaan. 

Mutta tulen tuvalle kuudeksi niin katotaan mikä on tilanne.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Dodii, pyörä palasi varikolta, joten taas treenataan! 
> 
> - Tänään ajattelin tehdä noin 60-90km lenkin, keskari noin 30km, onko kiinnostuneita? Voisin lähteä tuvalta esimerkiksi kuudelta. Tarvittaessa voin myös lähteä tammaravien mukaan...
> 
> - Ajattelin lenkkeillä myös huomenna, onko kiinnostuneita? Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 17 ja matkana 60-90km, keskari noin 28-32km riippuen lähtijöiden menohaluista.
> 
> - Sunnuntaina voisin lähteä lenkille aikaisin aamusta, jos säät sallivat. Esim. 4-5h ja lähtö noin klo 8-9 tuvalta. Jos sunnuntaina aamusta sataa, niin lenkin voisi tehdä myös illalla. 
> 
> Sään puolesta tää ilta ja huominen näyttää ainakin hyvältä, tosin helle tekee lenkeistä aika raskaita...



Tän päivän yhteislenkille ei ole kukaan ilmaissut halukkuutta, joten unohdetaan se.. katotaan sunnuntaita uudestaan huomenna illalla.

----------


## abruzziamo

Moi, tuun sunnuntaina aamulla. Lyödään vaan se aika lukkoon, ni tietää kui myöhää voi rillutella :P

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Moi, tuun sunnuntaina aamulla. Lyödään vaan se aika lukkoon, ni tietää kui myöhää voi rillutella :P



Sopiiko 8.30 tuvalta? Voisi tehdä jonkun 3-4h lenkin, aikaa jäisi sitten mukavasti vielä iltapäivälle, kun kotona olisi jo heti puolen päivän jälkeen. Ehtii vähän rillata ennen Tour De Francen lähetyksen alkua  :Hymy:

----------


## TommiL

> Sopiiko 8.30 tuvalta? Voisi tehdä jonkun 3-4h lenkin, aikaa jäisi sitten mukavasti vielä iltapäivälle, kun kotona olisi jo heti puolen päivän jälkeen. Ehtii vähän rillata ennen Tour De Francen lähetyksen alkua



Mukana huomenna. Tuo 8:30 sopii omiinkin aikatauluihin mainiosti.

----------


## rhubarb

Jos joku haluaa ajaa hieman myöhemmin, viime viikon peruuntunut lähialueiden pitkä lenkki ajetaan huomenna (esim. pelkkä Bemböle-Bemböle-osuus on n. 100 km). Lähtö Vantaankoskelta 11:00, Bembölen kautta kurvataan 67 km jälkeen eli matkaa jatketaan siitä aikaisintaan 13:15.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/485137.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Yksi vaihtoehto reitiksi voisi olla edellisessä viestissä oleva Bemböle - Bemböle osuus, noin 100km. Muistan suunnilleen reitin, mutta voisiko joku aamulla mukaan tuleva ottaa tiedot vielä muistiin, jos muita ehdotuksia ei tule?

Olen mökillä ja tuun täältä suoraan aamuksi Bemböleen. Nettiyhteys on niin surkea huonon kuuluvuuden takia, että esim. google maps ei aukea millään. 

Toki muutkin reitit sopii, pituus voisi olla kuitenkin noin 90-120km välillä. Vauhtina tuo 28-31km/h.

----------


## aappan

Juu mä voisin lähteä mukaan kans aamun letkoihin tuvalta,mutta kansipaikka varattuna.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Tänään ajettiin aamulenkki kuuden kuskin voimin Velskolan, Otalammen, Tervalammentien, Veikkolan, Kylmälän ja Volsin kautta. Matkana noin 95km, keskari reilut 30km/h. Itselläni kokonaispituus siirtymineen reilut 110km.

Mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana keskustelu poliisipartion kanssa Kylmälässä. Partio pysäytti meidän porukan ja tämän jälkeen keskusteltiin erittäin hyvässä hengessä siitä pitäisikö näillä teillä ajaa parijonossa, jonossa vai miten... Lähialueiden asukkaat (autoilijat) ovat kuulemma valittaneet poliisille pyöräryhmistä noilla seuduilla. Kukaan ei osannut lopulta sanoa oikeaa vastausta ja matkaa jatkettiin. Ihan hauska yksityiskohta ja tosiaan poliisi ei moittinut meitä mistään.

Mukava lenkki ja ensimmäiset tunnit saatiin ajaa hieman viileämmässä kelissä  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia kaikille!

----------


## Steely

> Mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana keskustelu poliisipartion kanssa Kylmälässä. Partio pysäytti meidän porukan ja tämän jälkeen keskusteltiin erittäin hyvässä hengessä siitä pitäisikö näillä teillä ajaa parijonossa, jonossa vai miten... Lähialueiden asukkaat (autoilijat) ovat kuulemma valittaneet poliisille pyöräryhmistä noilla seuduilla. Kukaan ei osannut lopulta sanoa oikeaa vastausta ja matkaa jatkettiin. Ihan hauska yksityiskohta ja tosiaan poliisi ei moittinut meitä mistään.



Täällä Kylmälässä liikkuu paljon pyörilijöitä, joka on näemmä joitakin tahoja ärsyttänyt.
Tilanne voi kärjistyä sitten kun kaavoitettu kevyen liikenteen väylä Eerikinkartanontien varteen valmistuu, jolloin jotkut ovat taas sitä mieltä, että meidän pitäisi ajaa siellä.
Tämä kevyenliikenteen väylän käyttö lienee viranomaisten ja maantiepyörilijöiden kanssa epävirallisesti sovittu, mutta jolla sopimuksella ei ole lainvoimaa.   Kuulemma Hollanissa suositaan pyöräilijöitä, mutta onko sielläkään maaseudulla sen paremmat ratkaisut kuin Suomessa.

----------


## mantis

Terve,
jos tällä viikolla käytäis vetää keskiviikkona hyvän sään innoittamana parin tunnin intervallitreeni mäkivetojen sijaan, kello 18 tuvalta.

Eli seuraavalla speksillä:
10-20min lämmittely
4x(2+3) 2min Maksimivetoja, 3min palautus
20min palautus
4x(2+3) 5bpm Over-under, eli 2min 5 lyöntiä kynnyksen yli, 3min alle
20min palautus
30min kova VK, eli vedetään peesissä, missä vedon pituus voi olla vaikka 1min, sykkeet vetäjällä kynnyksen tuntumassa.

Jos mennään vaihteeksi pohjoiseen ja vastapäivään:
http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Turu...1,2,5,6,7&z=11

----------


## Iletys

> Terve,
> jos tällä viikolla käytäis vetää keskiviikkona hyvän sään innoittamana parin tunnin intervallitreeni mäkivetojen sijaan, kello 18 tuvalta.
> 
> Eli seuraavalla speksillä:
> 10-20min lämmittely
> 4x(2+3) 2min Maksimivetoja, 3min palautus
> 20min palautus
> 4x(2+3) 5bpm Over-under, eli 2min 5 lyöntiä kynnyksen yli, 3min alle
> 20min palautus
> ...



Koitan saada läpi hallitusneuvotteluissa. Erittäin hyvä setti! Kun vaan tietää mikä on mun over ja under, mutta "sun under on mun over" on hyvä nyrkkisääntö.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

*Miksi ajatte pyörällä autojen seassa?* -kysymykseen voisi vastata esim. näin: "Ensinnäkin teemme tärkeää kansanterveystyötä. Nämäkin pyöräilevät herrat ja rouvat lojuisivat sohvalla olutta juomassa sekä painoa ja sairauksia keräämässä, jos eivät olisi lenkillä. Pyörällä ajetaan siksi, että se on kivempaa kuin esim. juokseminen. Maantiellä ajetaan siksi, että se mukavampaa kuin metsässä ajaminen eli kivien ja liukkaiden juurien väisteleminen, etenkin näin  iäkkäämpänä. Autojen seassa ajetaan siksi, ettei ole pyörätietä. Ja vaikka olisikin pyörätie/klv, niin näin isolla  joukolla ja/tai näillä +30-50 km/h ajonopeuksilla ajaminen on _turvallisempaa_ autojen kuin jalankulkijoiden seassa." 

*Miksi ajatte parijonossa?* "Siksi, että yksi pyörä vie parin metrin tilan, jolloin 10 pyöräilijää jonossa vie 20 metrin tilan. Ja pitkässä jonossa ajavan pyöräilijäjoukon ohittaminen vie autolta enemmän aikaa, ja on siten vaarallisempaa. Kun ajetaan parijonossa, niin tilantarve vähenee puoleen, ja joukon ohittaminen käy nopeammin." 

*Entä otatteko huomioon, jos tiellä on vilkas liikenne?* "Jos tiellä on vilkas liikenne, niin ajetaan yksinkertaisessa jonossa, mutta jos tilaa on enemmän, esim. hiljaisemmalla tiellä, niin parijonossa." 

*Eikö noin isolla joukolla tule vääjäämättä vaaratilanteita pyöräteillä ja risteyksissä ajettaessa?* "Kyllä tulee. Siksi onkin tärkeää, että ajamme oikealla _tilannenopeudella_: vaarallisemmissa/ ahtaammissa paikoissa, esim. pyöräteillä/klv:llä ajetaan hitaammin. Ja risteyksissä odotellaan turvallista kääntymis-/ylityshetkeä. Mutta kun tilaa on, niin ajetaan vauhdikkaammin. Ja jos on oikein suuria pyöräilijäryhmiä, esim. >30-50 kuskia, niin niitä pilkotaan pienemmiksi alaryhmiksi, jotta on mukavampi ja turvallisempi ajaa sekä pyöräilijöillä että autoilijoilla." 

*Miksi pitää ajaa ylipäänsä kovaa vauhtia liikenteen seassa? Laittaisitte pyöriinne riittävän raskaan vaihteen, niin vauhtinne hidastuisi ja voisitte siirtyä ajamaan pyöräteille/klv:lle? Eikä näin menetellen kuntoakin tulisi enemmän?* "_Ehh_... maantiepyöräily on kestävyyslaji, ja voimailulajit ovat sitten erikseen... Mutta hyvä pointti, kiitos vaan. Joskus voisi kokeilla, että _kaikille_ kesken lenkin käyttöön raskain vaihde, mikä pyörästä löytyy. Olisi kiintoisa nähdä, miten joukon vauhti alkaisi vähitellen _hiiiidaaaaastuaaaaaaa_...."  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Onko kiinnostusta tänään klo 18.00? Kivenlahti? Vauhti 28-30, 2-3 tuntia. Bembölekin käy. Ihan perussettiä Veikkolaan jne. vois ajaa, tai sit improvisoida.

----------


## timppa_234

> Onko kiinnostusta tänään klo 18.00? Kivenlahti? Vauhti 28-30, 2-3 tuntia. Bembölekin käy. Ihan perussettiä Veikkolaan jne. vois ajaa, tai sit improvisoida.



On kiinnostusta. Joku 30-32 ja pari tuntia? Bemböle kävis parhaiten.

----------


## karhile

> On kiinnostusta. Joku 30-32 ja pari tuntia? Bemböle kävis parhaiten.



Tämä lieneekin siis huutokauppa, joten kiinnostaisi 32-34 ja pari tuntia, jos jaksaisin tuollaista vauhtia ajaa :Leveä hymy: , mutta nyt jäänee väliin vauhdin noustessa pilviin ja todennäköisesti muutenkin.

Forecan ennusteiden mukaan sade olisi illalla tulossa kaiketi tuolta Kirkkonummen suunnalta, joten ehkä kannattaa ottaa huomioon minne päin ajaa.

----------


## Thundermand

Bemböle ja 28-30 voisi kiinnostaa.

----------


## Tassu

Bemböle klo 18 sitten.

----------


## Tassu

5 kuskia lähti kohti tuntematonta. Tarkoitus oli ajaa Annilantietä ja Karhusuontietä pitkin Kylmälään, mutta Annilantie olikin hiekkatie. Tultiin sit samaa reittiä takas paitsi että kierrettiin Kahvimaan ja Palojärven kautta. Brobacka tultiin toiseen suuntaan, ihan kiva ekaksi kerraksi. Vähän yritti tihutella tuolla kauimmaisessa pisteessaä, mutta ei kastuttu.

Yksinäisiä pyöräilijöitä oli jonnin verran liikenteessä ja Brobackan  kierroksella oli 3 lenkkeilijää. Joutu niitä ihan väisteleen.

Hyvä lenkki, Bemböle-Bemböle 70 km, 2 h 14 min. Kolme kaveria erkani ennen Bemböleä kotiin. Kiitän!

----------


## VPR

Torstaina vois käydä ekalla lenkillä kahteen viikkoon, jos ei muuta keksitä niin Tammojen kanssa PK:ta.

----------


## apuajaja

> Terve,
> jos tällä viikolla käytäis vetää keskiviikkona hyvän sään innoittamana parin tunnin intervallitreeni mäkivetojen sijaan, kello 18 tuvalta.



Mukana. Aikaisempikin lähtö sopisi.

----------


## mantis

Katotaan ensin mitä iletys tuumaa lähtöajasta, mutta kyllä esim 17.30 käy myös.

Jos joku miettii tulevansa niin ilmoitelkaa niin tiedetään odottaa tarvittaessa.

----------


## Iletys

> Katotaan ensin mitä iletys tuumaa lähtöajasta, mutta kyllä esim 17.30 käy myös.
> 
> Jos joku miettii tulevansa niin ilmoitelkaa niin tiedetään odottaa tarvittaessa.



17:30 passaa ihan hyvin myös. Kuvittelen olevani lomalla.

----------


## mantis

Sovitaan sitten 17.30. Mulla voi tehdä tiukkaa töiden takia, mutta pyrin olemaan ajoissa paikalla.

----------


## timppa_234

> Sovitaan sitten 17.30. Mulla voi tehdä tiukkaa töiden takia, mutta pyrin olemaan ajoissa paikalla.



Tulen mukaan myös. Saas nähdä miten kauan pysyn ammattilaisten mukana mutta poikkean kotiin sitten kun katkean  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mantis

> Tulen mukaan myös. Saas nähdä miten kauan pysyn ammattilaisten mukana mutta poikkean kotiin sitten kun katkean



Otetaan aina palautuksien aikana porukka kasaan, joten ei pitäis olla ongelmaa. Ja tuossa VK-vedossa voi olla koko ajan peesissä jos tuntuu ettei paukut riitä keulilla.

----------


## VPR

Tulen tuvalle kuudeksi ja katellaan sit mitä ajetaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Sama täällä. Eli kuudeksi. Jos eu saada 28 ryhmää kasaan niin tammaillaan. Teen senkin mielelläni eilisten vetojen jälkeen.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Mä voisin yrittää tulla myös paikalle. Tein eilen kovemman treenin yksin, kun pyöräilin mökille. Tänään sopisi hyvin esim. 28km/h keskari, matkana noin 50km? Onko tällaiseen kiinnostusta?

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin reilu 47 vauhtia 29. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/99117521

Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## hedonist

Thanks for the really enjoyable ride, it's awesome that we managed 29 km/h!

It's a pity that Alex Stubb didn't want to join us  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhile

Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä omasta puolestanikin kaikille, erityisesti vetojuhdille. Liikaa on tullut laiskoteltua 25 ryhmissä, joten nyt sai sentään tehdä välillä töitäkin mukana pysyäkseen. Tällaisia lenkkejä lisää!

----------


## Iletys

Tää lenkki oli sellanen Tammojen ja 28 (lue 30+) lenkkien välimuoto. Hyvä, että maittoi. Tuolla Tammaraviketjussa saa sitten valittaa.  :Vink:

----------


## karhile

> Tuolla Tammaraviketjussa saa sitten valittaa.



Tuskinpa siellä voi valittaa, kun ei yhtään tammaakaan ollut mukana :Hymy: . Taitaa kaikki olla jossain kesälaitumilla kirmaamassa. Toki ne voivat valittaa liian kovasta nopeudesta, jotka ei olleet edes mukanakaan :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## VPR

> It's a pity that Alex Stubb didn't want to join us



Stubbilla tais olla parempaa seuraa: http://twitter.com/#!/alexstubb/stat...95778853847040

----------


## VPR

> Nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja vois myöhemmin ajella tota eilistä lenkkiä uudelleen nyt kun tietää mistä ei kannata ajaa.  Esimerkiksi näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...9,20,21,22&z=9
> 
> 270 km, tauot Hyvinkäällä, Kärkölässä, Orimattilassa ja Pornaisissa. Ei kyllä pysty ihan heti.



Ensi viikolla voisi olla tälle sopiva sauma. Käykö ihmisille paremmin lauantai 23. vai sunnuntai 24. heinäkuuta?

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Onko joku lähdössä? Mulle sopisi 2-3 tunnin lenkki heti aamusta.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## apuajaja

Tänään Tuvalta klo 15 (plusmiinus tunti lähtöaikaliukuma) kolmen tunnin PK-lenkki, anyone?

----------


## Steely

> Ensi viikolla voisi olla tälle sopiva sauma. Käykö ihmisille paremmin lauantai 23. vai sunnuntai 24. heinäkuuta?



Riippuu varmaankin ilmoista. Nyt Foreca lupaa kuumaa keliä molemmille päiville. ( Suolat ja mangnesiumit mukaan ).
Lauantai voisi vaihteeksi olla parempi. Oisko kuppilat silloin paremmin auki.
Saatan osallistua eli kunto voi nyt rimaa hipoen kestää 270 km lenkin 28-30 keskarilla edellyttäen: Kansipaikka ylimmällä aurinkokannella porealtaan vieressä + viisi ravintola-annosta endrofiiniä tuplana (Shaken, not stirred).

Olen viime päivät ajellut täällä Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla Sievin ympäristössä.
Tänään oli loistavat olosuhteet: Viime yön sateen jäljiltä hapekas ilma, lämpötila alle 20, puolipilvistä, loistavia "valokuvauksellisia" taukopaikkoja pienissä kuppiloissa, 180 km. Piirrän jossakin vaiheessa reitit kartalle muidenkin iloksi, jos täälläpäin sattuu liikkumaan.  Siirtymä Espoosta tänne on toki haasteellinen.  Tein sen 2004,5:  550 km 14 kg Nishikin hybridipyörällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Maanantaina voisi ajella perus-PK:ta, kiinnostusta? Tiistaille on luvattu sadetta.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Maanantaina voisi ajella perus-PK:ta, kiinnostusta? Tiistaille on luvattu sadetta.



Jepp, tulossa. Mihin aikaa?

----------


## VPR

Varmaan se 18 voisi olla hyvä. Reitti esim näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tur...3,4,5,6,7&z=11

70 km eli noin 2h 20-25 min. Vasta- tai miksei myötäpäiväänkin.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Reitti näyttää hyvältä ja aika sekä molemmat suunnat sopii.

----------


## karhile

> 70 km eli noin 2h 20-25 min. Vasta- tai miksei myötäpäiväänkin.



Eli n.29-30km/h. Todennäköisesti uskaltautunen mukaan testaamaan itseäni kansipaikalle.

----------


## rahi

Oisko jollain heittää sellaisia alle 50km reittiehdotuksia aloittelijalle maantiepyörällä joka ei vielä pysy porukoiden tahdissa. Lähinnä että voisi joskus olla siinä kunnossa että voisi lähteä mukaan. Asun Leppävaarassa.

----------


## VPR

Kun itse aloittelin ajelin pari lenkkiä Bodomin, Luukin, Klaukkalan, Lepsämän, Lapinkylän, Veikkolan paikkeilla ja siitä sitten hitaampien ryhmien kautta kuntoon.

----------


## A R:nen

Siinähän noita vaihtoehtoja oli (Lapinkylä ja Klaukkala eivät siis kuulu samaan alle 50 km lenkkiin). Velskolantiehen tutustuminen kannattaa aloittaa ajamalla pohjoisesta etelään (paljon helpompi tuohon suuntaan) ja Rinnekodin seudun pahimmat mäet voi oikaista reitillä Klaukkala–Kuonomäentie–Lepsämäjoentie (ja siitä Röylän kautta eteenpäin). Kannattaa katsoa vaihtoehtoja sellaisesta kartasta josta näkee myös tiedot teiden kestopäällysteestä (esim GT/Fillari-GT tai Helsinki 100).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Perinteinen HePo-lauantailenkki (...ei sininen...) kulkee reittiä (--) Leppävaara, Bemböle, Kunnarla, Velskola - ja kun en jaksa/ laiskottaa / viitsi pidemmälle ajaa, niin varsin usein olen tullut - yksin tai pienellä porukalla - Vihdintietä takaisin. Luukin kohdalla, _btw_, voi siirtyä pyörätielle ajaamaan. Matkaa kertyy näin _about_ 40-50 km, riippuen vähän siitä, mistä startaa. -- Röylän kautta voi käydä vaikka Klaukkalassa, jos haluaa ajaa pidemmän reissun, 50-60 km, ja V-kosken tai Lakistontien kautta takaisin.

J.k. Ei ne Velskolan mäet pahoja ole... minulla on takana isoin ratas 20-piikkinen  :No huh!:  ...ja kuntoa tulee lisää, kun harjoittelee...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Oisko jollain heittää sellaisia alle 50km reittiehdotuksia aloittelijalle maantiepyörällä joka ei vielä pysy porukoiden tahdissa. Lähinnä että voisi joskus olla siinä kunnossa että voisi lähteä mukaan. Asun Leppävaarassa.



Pari lyhyttä ja helppoa peruslenkkiä Lepuskista:
- Bodomin kierros
- Brobackan kautta Veikkolaa ja takaisin
- pyörätievaihtoehto, turuntien sivu -  kehä III sivu - hämeenlinnan väylän sivu ja lopuksi kehä I sivu

Porukoissa kannattaa ajaa siksikn että oppii mielekkäämåiä reittejä  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

> Oisko jollain heittää sellaisia alle 50km reittiehdotuksia aloittelijalle maantiepyörällä joka ei vielä pysy porukoiden tahdissa. Lähinnä että voisi joskus olla siinä kunnossa että voisi lähteä mukaan. Asun Leppävaarassa.



110 tietä Leppävaara-Bemböle-Veikkolan Nesteelle ja takaisin. 48 km.

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin nelistään speksattu reitti vastapäivään ja kahden hitaamman heivatessa Veikkolassa ajettiin Tomaksen kanssa kaivattua 35:n keskaria loppumatka. Kiitos mukana olleille! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/100110625

----------


## karhile

Tänään ei ollut oikein meikäläisen päivä ajon suhteen. Liian vähäiset yöunet, normaalia huonompi tankkaus jne. kostautuivat  kaiketi. Muutamaan kertaan jo alkumatkalla meinasi antaa periksi, mutta toisten hiukan löysätessä pysyi taas mukana, mutta Veikkolassa selkäranka katkesi lopullisesti ja köröttelin loppumatkan itsekseni Bembölen kautta himaan. 

Keskivauhti Veikkolaan saakka oli käytännössä hyvin lähellä viime torstain lenkkiä, jossa pysyi mukana, mutta  kadenssin perusteella  tänään sai polkea reippaasti enemmän kaiketi tuulisemman sään takia ja tämä kai sitten oli liikaa meikäläiselle.

Kiitos kuitenkin muille vetohommista ja kärsivällisyydestä hidastaessani hiukan :No huh!:  muiden menoa. :Hymy: 

Hyvä, että VPR jaTomas kuitenkin pääsivät näemmä lopussa vetämään normaalia PK vauhtiaan.

----------


## kp63

Moi, ajan ite la aamulla klo 10 jonkun 3-4h lenkin, ilman kaffi taukoa. Seura olisi mukavaa eli jos kiinnostaa suht reipasvauhtinen (tyynessä noin 32-34) "pikalenkki", niin ilmottele tänne tai suoraan mulle. Riippuen porukasta vedän mielelläni koko lenkin.  Ohessa ajatus reitistä myötäpäivään. Jos kaikille lähtijöille sopii, niin lähtö voi olla myös muukin, kuitenkin välillä 8.30---11.00. Pieni sade ei haittaa.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1

----------


## Pakkeli

> Ajeltiin nelistään speksattu reitti vastapäivään ja kahden hitaamman heivatessa Veikkolassa ajettiin Tomaksen kanssa kaivattua 35:n keskaria loppumatka. Kiitos mukana olleille! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/100110625



Kiitokset vaan teille nopeammille vauhdin sovittelusta mm. meikäläisen verkkaiseen tempoon!

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Tänään ei ollut oikein meikäläisen päivä ajon suhteen. Liian vähäiset yöunet, normaalia huonompi tankkaus jne. kostautuivat kaiketi. Muutamaan kertaan jo alkumatkalla meinasi antaa periksi, mutta toisten hiukan löysätessä pysyi taas mukana, mutta Veikkolassa selkäranka katkesi lopullisesti ja köröttelin loppumatkan itsekseni Bembölen kautta himaan. 
> 
> Keskivauhti Veikkolaan saakka oli käytännössä hyvin lähellä viime torstain lenkkiä, jossa pysyi mukana, mutta kadenssin perusteella tänään sai polkea reippaasti enemmän kaiketi tuulisemman sään takia ja tämä kai sitten oli liikaa meikäläiselle.
> 
> Kiitos kuitenkin muille vetohommista ja kärsivällisyydestä hidastaessani hiukan muiden menoa.
> 
> Hyvä, että VPR jaTomas kuitenkin pääsivät näemmä lopussa vetämään normaalia PK vauhtiaan.



Kyllä se loppumatka meni VK:n puolelle vastatuulessa ja VP:llä oli vetomiehenä pirteät jalat  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia lenkistä ja oli kiva nautti hyvästä kelistä.

----------


## VPR

Meni VK:lle ja reilusti, sykekäyrästä näkee miten syke ei laskenut 160:n alle kuin pariksi sekunniksi  :Leveä hymy:  Koko lenkin keskisyke nousi lopussa 136->142 ja keskivauhti 29,0->29,9.

----------


## Tommi G

> Moi, ajan ite la aamulla klo 10 jonkun 3-4h lenkin, ilman kaffi taukoa. Seura olisi mukavaa eli jos kiinnostaa suht reipasvauhtinen (tyynessä noin 32-34) "pikalenkki", niin ilmottele tänne tai suoraan mulle. Riippuen porukasta vedän mielelläni koko lenkin. Ohessa ajatus reitistä myötäpäivään. Jos kaikille lähtijöille sopii, niin lähtö voi olla myös muukin, kuitenkin välillä 8.30---11.00. Pieni sade ei haittaa.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1



 
Kahdenviikon tauon jälkeen lähden mielelläni mukaan,ehkä kansipaikalle.Mikä tahansa lähtöaika käy.

----------


## kp63

> Kahdenviikon tauon jälkeen lähden mielelläni mukaan,ehkä kansipaikalle.Mikä tahansa lähtöaika käy.



Sut tuntien, et malta olla kansipaikalla, 2 muodostaa jo porukan eli tommonen rundi ajetaan la, jollei säät heitä häränpyllyä. Sade ja rapa ei oo meitä ennenkään haitannu, kunhan  ei  kylmä kolota vanhoja luita. Lopullinen lähtöaika lyödään lukkoon pe viim. Klo 20.00, jos jollakulla erityisiä pakotteita/toivomuksia, muutoin perinteinen klo 10.00 tuvalta ja kaffit + särpimet sit lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna taas PK:ta keskiviikon ripeemmän pätkän jatkoksi. Varmaan klo 18 on hyvä ja kattelen reittiä huomenna jos muilla ei ole ehdotuksia.

----------


## VPR

Esimerkiksi näin: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...4,5,6,7,8&z=11

Myötäpäivään.

----------


## kp63

tere, teen pe iltapäivällä/illalla noin 15-18 tehotreenin, jossa 6x2min maxvetoja ja 2x 20min vetoja kynnyksellä, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa, niin voin ajaa tuvalle ja lähetään sieltä. Koko setti vie tuvalta tuvalle noin 2h

----------


## VPR

Ajettiin speksattu lenkki pienin muutoksin viiden kuskin voimin. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/100747147
Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## VPR

Huomisen pitkän lenkin tarkennettu suunnitelma: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...0,21,22,23&z=9

Siirsin reitin Pornaisista Porvooseen ja kierrän yhden hiekkatiepätkän (Kantolankuja). Matkaksi tulee siis noin 275 km (± 5 km), tauot Hyvinkäällä (ABC motarin varressa), Kärkölässä (Järvelän Neste), Orimattilassa (St1) ja Porvoossa (Teboil). Lähtö huomenna lauantaina 23. heinäkuuta klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta, paluu noin klo 19:30 ja 20:30 välillä samaan paikkaan.

Toivottavasti saadaan laajempi osanotto kuin viime kerralla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Matkaksi tulee siis noin 275 km (± 5 km), tauot Hyvinkäällä (ABC motarin varressa), Kärkölässä (Järvelän Neste), Orimattilassa (St1) ja Porvoossa (Teboil). Lähtö huomenna lauantaina 23. heinäkuuta klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta, paluu noin klo 19:30 ja 20:30 välillä samaan paikkaan.
> 
> Toivottavasti saadaan laajempi osanotto kuin viime kerralla.



Ehkä säävarauksella la eli jos pilvialueet näyttävät kattavaa sadetta
lenkkialuuelle la-aamuna, niin pitänee harkita siitoa sunnuntaiksi.
Päivitys tälle foorumille viimeistään la 07:00.
Kuurottaiset pilvialueet eivät haittaa vaan paremminkin lievittävät kuuman
kosteaa ilmaa.

Osallistujia olisi hyvä olla vähintään kolme.

Tuolla speksillä ja noin 1.5 h taukojen yhteispituudella keskariksi tulee
27.5 - 30.5  ( perillä 19:30-20:30 ).
Osallistunen yläkansipaikalla ja hyvillä tarjoiluilla, jotta maalissa ei ole
yhtä puhki kuin Thomas Voeckler eilisellä TDF 18 etapin maalissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Ennusteet eivät lupaa tällä hetkellä sadetta enkä usko sitä ilmestyvän huomiseksi muutamaa ukkoskuuroa lukuunottamatta. Ajan lenkin joka tapauksessa huomenna sillä sunnuntaina on muuta menoa.

Eikös tuo Vöcklerin ilme ollut ihan hieno.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Moi, ajan ite la aamulla klo 10 jonkun 3-4h lenkin, ilman kaffi taukoa. Seura olisi mukavaa eli jos kiinnostaa suht reipasvauhtinen (tyynessä noin 32-34) "pikalenkki", niin ilmottele tänne tai suoraan mulle. Riippuen porukasta vedän mielelläni koko lenkin.  Ohessa ajatus reitistä myötäpäivään. Jos kaikille lähtijöille sopii, niin lähtö voi olla myös muukin, kuitenkin välillä 8.30---11.00. Pieni sade ei haittaa.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1

----------


## Viineri

Moi!

Tulen tuvalle myös klo:10. Normi kahvitaukokin voidaan pitää, jos porukka niin haluaa, mutta voidaan ajaa putkeenkin, ei sen niin väliä.

-Hannu-

----------


## Hannu Koo

Siis onko joku vielä nykyään ajamassa ihan perinteistä tupalenkkiä? 

Siis tupalenkkiä ilman jotain hepo-erinopeusryhmiä tai jotain yli 200 km reissua, jolloin on kotona joskus klo 18 jälkeen.. tai jotain rääd keskinopeus/intervalli-speksausta koska se sopii just jonkun treeniohjelmaan tai lenkkejä, jotka lähtee johonkin muuhun aikaan kuin klo 10 jostain ihan muusta syystä. 

nimim."miettii missä joukossa ajan" 

ps. mietin, että kannattaisi varmaan perinteiselle lauantain klo 10 tupalenkille perustaa oma ketjunsa, kun se niin helposti hukkuu näihin muihin samaan aikaan ja paikkaan speksattuihin lenkkeihin vai onkohan tupalenkki-instituutio jo kadonnutta kansanperinnettä?

----------


## Steely

> Siis onko joku vielä nykyään ajamassa ihan perinteistä tupalenkkiä? 
> 
> Siis tupalenkkiä ilman jotain hepo-erinopeusryhmiä tai jotain yli 200 km reissua, jolloin on kotona joskus klo 18 jälkeen.. tai jotain rääd keskinopeus/intervalli-speksausta koska se sopii just jonkun treeniohjelmaan tai lenkkejä, jotka lähtee johonkin muuhun aikaan kuin klo 10 jostain ihan muusta syystä. 
> 
> nimim."miettii missä joukossa ajan" 
> 
> ps. mietin, että kannattaisi varmaan perinteiselle lauantain klo 10 tupalenkille perustaa oma ketjunsa, kun se niin helposti hukkuu näihin muihin samaan aikaan ja paikkaan speksattuihin lenkkeihin vai onkohan tupalenkki-instituutio jo kadonnutta kansanperinnettä?



Samansuuntaisia ajatuksia on käynyt mielessä, mutta on annettu ymmärtää, että sana on vapaa ja jokainen voi ehdottaa haluamiaan lenkkejä. Mahdollisesti toiminnan organisoiminen HEPO-tyylisesti voisi ryhdistää asioita, mutta epäilen että ei Espoon ja Helsingin eroista johtuen (tästä on keskusteltu näillä foorumeilla hiljattain).

Mutta asiaan: Ehdota lenkkiä sunnuntaiksi 24.7, jolloin ilmat ovat
tällä tietoa paremmat kuin la 23.7.   Sadealue on nousemassa Etelä-Suomen päälle aamulla.

----------


## kp63

älkääpä herrat risu ja steely jossiteltko, vaan toimikaa. Tupalenkkejä: perinteisiä, pitkiä tai pätkiä tai mitä tahansa lenkkejä syntyy vaan toimimalla eli näyttäkääpä esimerkkiä. Pelkkä viisastelu toisten lenkeistä tai tms jossittelu ei ole vielä sitä. Espoon lenkkiketjussa/porukassa toimii tällä hetkellä kiitettävästi tosi monta aktiivia, jotka oikeasti vievät asiaa eteenpäin speksaamalla/järjestämällä erilaisia lenkkejä, mutta perinteisten tupalenkkien osalta todellinen aktiviisuus on jostain syystä ollut aika pientä. Onko tasatehoinen 4-6h lenkki kaffitauolla huono ajatus vai onko kyse muusta esim laiskuudesta, sitä voi pohtia. JK viikoilla 33-39 tuun   ite alustavasti speksaaman/vetämään la ja su monta pitkää,  jokusen ylipitkän ja muutaman ultrapitkän  PK-lenkin mukaan lukien Fiskars.

----------


## Steely

> Ennusteet eivät lupaa tällä hetkellä sadetta enkä usko sitä ilmestyvän huomiseksi muutamaa ukkoskuuroa lukuunottamatta. Ajan lenkin joka tapauksessa huomenna sillä sunnuntaina on muuta menoa.



Perun osalistumiseni tähän sessioon. Ei sadevaarasta johtuen (pilvet näyttävät kaartavan Suomenlahdelta itään) vaan kunnon vuoksi.
Ei ole mielestäni syytä osallistua lenkkiin jos on epäilys ettei kestä speksattua vauhtia koko lenkin pituudelta normaalien vetovuorojen puitteissa. Tällöin ei muille osallistujille aiheudu haittaa.  Kansipaikkaa voi anoa muista syistä johtuen.
Sama koskee KPn lenkkiä 10:00, jossa vauhti 32-34 on liian kova  :Hymy: 

Jos huomenna on kiinnostusta 3-5 h sessioon vauhdilla "mystic 28" niin
se kiinnostaisi.

----------


## VPR

Selvä homma, vähän tämänsuuntaista epäilinkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> älkääpä herrat risu ja steely jossiteltko, vaan toimikaa. Tupalenkkejä: perinteisiä, pitkiä tai pätkiä tai mitä tahansa lenkkejä syntyy vaan toimimalla eli näyttäkääpä esimerkkiä. Pelkkä viisastelu toisten lenkeistä tai tms jossittelu ei ole vielä sitä. Espoon lenkkiketjussa/porukassa toimii tällä hetkellä kiitettävästi tosi monta aktiivia, jotka oikeasti vievät asiaa eteenpäin speksaamalla/järjestämällä erilaisia lenkkejä, mutta perinteisten tupalenkkien osalta todellinen aktiviisuus on jostain syystä ollut aika pientä. Onko tasatehoinen 4-6h lenkki kaffitauolla huono ajatus vai onko kyse muusta esim laiskuudesta, sitä voi pohtia. JK viikoilla 33-39 tuun ite alustavasti speksaaman/vetämään la ja su monta pitkää, jokusen ylipitkän ja muutaman ultrapitkän PK-lenkin mukaan lukien Fiskars.



Informaation välitystä voisi parantaa toisenlaisella foorumirakenteella esim.
lenkki luodaan kalenterinäkymään, josta pääsee siirtymään siihen liittyvän keskusteluun (nykyinen rakenne). Tällöin kalenterinäkymästä ("Espoon lenkit") näkisi yhdellä silmäyksellä mitä on suunnitteilla ja minkäluonteisia
tapahtumat ovat. Nyt näyttää olevan Espoossa tarvetta kahdelle luonteelle a) Peruslenkit ja b) Erikoislenkit.
Peruslenkkeihin kuuluu "vakio tupalenkit" ja erikoisiin muut. Rajanveto voi olla joissain vaikeaa, mutta yksi sääntö peruslenkille voisi olla "tasavauhtinen 50 - 150 km nopudella xx". Lenkki luonnetta "5*mäkeä + PK-lenkki" olisi erikoista. Termin "PK" tilalla pitäisi ehkä ilmoittaa vauhti eli jos PK takoittaa PerusKestävyyttä / sykettä niin sehän on yksilöllinen asia.

----------


## VPR

Nyt on pieni ukkoskuuro, lähden sen jälkeen liikenteeseen.

----------


## Steely

> Nyt on pieni ukkoskuuro, lähden sen jälkeen liikenteeseen.



Reaaliaikaisen vartin välein päivittyvän ennusteen näkee

http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browser.php

Tuon mukaan sadealue on jo siirtynyt kohti luodetta eli VPR & Co
voivat lähteä ellei uutta saderintmaa pukkaa 

Täällä Kylmälässä sade ja ukkoset ovat nyt loppuneet ja taivas osittain avoin.

----------


## ristopee

> Reaaliaikaisen vartin välein päivittyvän ennusteen näkee
> 
> http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browser.php
> 
> Tuon mukaan sadealue on jo siirtynyt kohti pohjoista eli juuri samaan
> suuntaan minne VPR & Co on menossa 
> 
> Täällä Kylmälässä sade ja ukkoset ovat nyt loppuneet ja taivas osittain avoin.



Eikö VPR ole menossa itään ja sateethan suuntaavat selkeästi länteen? :Sekaisin:

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Informaation välitystä voisi parantaa toisenlaisella foorumirakenteella esim.
> lenkki luodaan kalenterinäkymään, josta pääsee siirtymään siihen liittyvän keskusteluun (nykyinen rakenne). Tällöin kalenterinäkymästä ("Espoon lenkit") näkisi yhdellä silmäyksellä mitä on suunnitteilla ja minkäluonteisia
> tapahtumat ovat. Nyt näyttää olevan Espoossa tarvetta kahdelle luonteelle a) Peruslenkit ja b) Erikoislenkit.
> Peruslenkkeihin kuuluu "vakio tupalenkit" ja erikoisiin muut. Rajanveto voi olla joissain vaikeaa, mutta yksi sääntö peruslenkille voisi olla "tasavauhtinen 50 - 150 km nopudella xx". Lenkki luonnetta "5*mäkeä + PK-lenkki" olisi erikoista. Termin "PK" tilalla pitäisi ehkä ilmoittaa vauhti eli jos PK takoittaa PerusKestävyyttä / sykettä niin sehän on yksilöllinen asia.



Täytyy myös huomioida se, että näillä Espoon lenkeillä ei ole mitään virallista järjestäjää. Omasta mielestäni nykyinen systeemi toimii ihan hyvin. Valinnanvaraa myös riittää, monena viikonloppuna on saattanut lähteä jopa kolme eri ryhmää liikkeelle tuvalta klo 08 - 11 välillä.

Monet organisoijat ja vetäjät luonnostelevat lenkkinsä omien treeniensä mukaan (mikä on täysin ymmärrettävää), näin toimin myös itse. Yleensä laitan esim. pk-lenkeistä kuitenkin viestiä foorumille, jos löytyypi kiinnostuneita lähtijöitä treeniseuraksi. Yhtään lenkkiä ei ole tarvinnut tehdä vielä yksin, vaikka mun speksit poikkeaa lähes aina perinteisesti tupalenkeistä (lähtö on yleensä viikonloppuisin aikaisin, nopeudet vaihtelee, välillä kovempaa/välillä hiljempaa jne). 

Omatoimisuutta kehiin, niin hyvä tulee. Tällä tyylillä pääsee tekemään juuri sellaisia lenkkejä kuin itse haluaa niin pituuden, nopeuden kuin lähtöaikojenkin suhteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Siis onko joku vielä nykyään ajamassa ihan perinteistä tupalenkkiä? 
> 
> Siis tupalenkkiä ilman jotain hepo-erinopeusryhmiä tai jotain yli 200 km reissua, jolloin on kotona joskus klo 18 jälkeen.. tai jotain rääd keskinopeus/intervalli-speksausta koska se sopii just jonkun treeniohjelmaan tai lenkkejä, jotka lähtee johonkin muuhun aikaan kuin klo 10 jostain ihan muusta syystä. 
> 
> nimim."miettii missä joukossa ajan" 
> 
> ps. mietin, että kannattaisi varmaan perinteiselle lauantain klo 10 tupalenkille perustaa oma ketjunsa, kun se niin helposti hukkuu näihin muihin samaan aikaan ja paikkaan speksattuihin lenkkeihin vai onkohan tupalenkki-instituutio jo kadonnutta kansanperinnettä?



Moikka Risu!

Näinhän me eilen tätä hieman tuumailtiin. Kiitos sinulle rauhallisesta lenkkiseurasta, akillesjänne hiukan huomautteli itsestään loppua kohden. Ehkä vaiva tästä pikku hiljaa hoituu pois.

Hiukan historiasta: Viineri:hän tämän *Espoon lenkit* -aiheen perusti monia vuosia sitten ja siitä sitten kehittyi nämä perinteiset tupalenkit. Tuolloin *Espoon lenkit* -topikille oli todella tarvetta, koska Espoossa harrastajia oli vähän. Oli tarvetta saattaa samanhenkiset yhteen edes kerran viikossa. 

Nyt tilanne on aivan toinen, harrastajia on pilvin pimein, melkein minä päivänä tahansa Bembölestä starttaa eritasoisia ryhmiä. Aivan kuten mekin eilen tapasimme aivan sattumalta lähellä tupaa.

Tarkemmin harkittuna en kuitenkaan perustaisi uusia Espoo -topikkeja *Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat* -otsikon alle. Sensijaan voisi harkita, että pyrkisimme laittamaan viesteihimme aina viestin sisältöä kuvaavan otsikon. Tätä moni jo harrastaakin. Näin Espoon lenkit -topikki pysyy aktiivisena ja on löydettävissä yleensä jo ensimmäiseltä *Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat* -otsikon sivulta. Ja varmaan on niitäkin, jotka haluavat ajoittain hieman vaihtelua lenkkivauhtiinsa ja -kestoon. Helpoimmin tähän on silloin löydettävissä apu yhden ja saman otsikon alta, kun kulmakunnan lenkkitarjonta on yksissä kansissa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Sunnuntain aamulenkkeilijät ilmoittautukaahan, HEP!

Eli jos lähdettäs taas aikasemmin, noin klo 8.00-9.00. Vauhti voisi olla se ympäripyöreä 30 ja matkaa ei jaksais taittaa millään yli 120.

----------


## Steely

> Sunnuntain aamulenkkeilijät ilmoittautukaahan, HEP!
> 
> Eli jos lähdettäs taas aikasemmin, noin klo 8.00-9.00. Vauhti voisi olla se ympäripyöreä 30 ja matkaa ei jaksais taittaa millään yli 120.



Sopisiko tänään ajettu KP-lenkki ( 107 km) 
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1

myötäpäivään ajettuna kello 08:30 lähdöllä tuvalta ?
Kahvit Nummelan ABCllä.
Hyppään kyydistä pois jo Ojakkalassa pitkien siirtymien vuoksi ( 2 * 18 km), josta
ajan Veikkolaan Tervalammentietä.
En tunne reitin alkuosaa, mutta otan kartan mukaan varalle
(Navigaattorimittari on vielä mietinnässä).
Säävaraus toki eli lähtöä voidaan joutua myähäistämään.

----------


## kp63

Monipuolisuus kuten eri vetäjät, reitit, lähtöajat, speksit jne on ääretön rikkaus. Sen on mahdollistanut reitistön lisäksi Espoolaisten omatoimisuus. Espoon lenkeillä on 2011 ollut varmaan ennätysmäärä eri vetäjiä ja sitä suuntausta kannattaa jatkaa. Ehkä hitaampaa vauhtia kaipaavien oma aktiivisuus voisi vielä kasvaa. Muistakaa, että helpoin tapa varmistaa se, että lenkillä ajetaan omaan päivän kuntoon sopivaa vauhtia, on speksata ja vetää (ei siis tarkoitaa, että ajaa kärjessä) se itse.   

Samaa mieltä kuin Heikki, ei lisää ketjuja, mennään sekaisin. Toi on hyvä idea, että otsikossa voisi näkyä oleellinen, jotka lienee päivä, lähtöaika, arvioitu ajoaika ja luonne esim tän päivän juttu olis ollu: 
lauantai klo 10:  3-4h PK lenkki 32-34km/h.

Tosta kai nopeasti saa käsityksen, mitä on ajateltu? Jotain ton suuntasta voitas ruveta mun puolesta käyttää.

Jk: ajeltiin 3:sin speksattu lenkki ok säässä.  Hannu vanhana pelimiehenä vei meiät Nummelaan kaffeille paikkaan, jossa silmä lepäs ja muutkin herkut oli ykköslaatua. Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## Steely

> Samaa mieltä kuin Heikki, ei lisää ketjuja, mennään sekaisin. Toi on hyvä idea, että otsikossa voisi näkyä oleellinen, jotka lienee päivä, lähtöaika, arvioitu ajoaika ja luonne esim tän päivän juttu olis ollu: 
> lauantai klo 10: 3-4h PK lenkki 32-34km/h.
> 
> Jk: ajeltiin 3:sin speksattu lenkki ok säässä. Hannu vanhana pelimiehenä vei meiät Nummelaan kaffeille paikkaan, jossa silmä lepäs ja muutkin herkut oli ykköslaatua. Kiitos seurasta.



Tarkennuksena ehdottamaani foorumirakenteen muutokseen: Kyse ei ole
pelkästään volyymiasiasta ts. toimintaa olisi paljon vaan myös suunnittelun paraneminen esim. voisi etukäteen suunnitella lenkkejä (KP on suunnitelemassa yhdeksää kappaletta) ja laittaa ne kalenteriin ajoissa, joiden kautta niistä voitaisiin keskustella ilman sekaannuksen vaaraa jo ajoissa etukäteen.
Rakenteen idea on ikäänkuin yhdistää fillarikalenteri.fi ja tämä nykyinen jolloin siis jokainen lenkki olisi oma ketjunsa, joihon aina mennään kalenterin kautta.
Tällaista rakennetta ei siis nyt akuutisti tarvita Espoon lenkeillä, jossa
näemmä ( 2 kk kokemuksella) yhdellä kertaa keskustellaan korkeintaan
kahdesta lenkistä ja tuo KPn etukäteis-suunittelu lienee poikkeus.

Nyt sekaannusta voidaan vältää viestien otsikoinnilla esim. KPn ehdottamalla tavalla.
Toinen sekaannuksen asia on viestien sisällössä eli teksteissä vilisee
termejä PK, VK, ... joita aloittelijat eivät tunne. Tällöin on vaarana että
osallistuu lenkkiin jossa ajetaan "XX-alueella", joka kaiketi tarkoittaa että
tietyllä kuntotasolla olevat ihmiset (kovakuntoiset) ovat samalla rasitustasolla jossa
siis unohtuu että kaikki lukijat eivät valitettavasti ole samalla tasolla vaan
"200 % sykkeessä".
Mikäli edellinen kuvaus on oikein ? niin termien sijaan pitäisi puhua nopeuksista, joka toki voi olla sekin harhaanjohtavaa.

PS. Mikä oli se paikka Nummelassa jossa "silmä lepäs"  :Hymy: 
(kysyy toinen Espoon "50/60 kerhon" jäsen)

----------


## JSN

> Jk: ajeltiin 3:sin speksattu lenkki ok säässä.  Hannu vanhana pelimiehenä vei meiät Nummelaan kaffeille paikkaan, jossa silmä lepäs ja muutkin herkut oli ykköslaatua. Kiitos seurasta.



Taisitte tulla vastaan siinä Kauklahden tietämillä kun tulin omalta lenkiltä jo tuvalle päin. 

Ilahduttavaa huomata Espoon lenkkimäärien kasvu pariin edelliseen vuoteen verrattuna. Olen tänä kesänä keskittynyt lähinnä juoksuun ja nyt vasta aktivoitunut taas fillarin kanssa. Pitkästä aikaa kävin eilen katsomassa mitä olisi tarjolla ja oli mukava nähdä vaihtoehtoja olevan tarjolla runsaasti. Oma aikataulu ja vauhti ei tällä kertaa osunut yksiin joten kävin polkaisemassa yksin (osittain ukkosmyrskyssä) 80 km hieman ennen kasia lähdöllä.

Kannatan sitä että pidetään keskustelu tässä yhdessä threadissä ja määritellään otsikossa lenkin speksit. Omat perheaikataulut ovat viikonloppuisen sen verran tiukat että lähden mieluiten itse noille aikaisen aamun lenkeille (klo 7.00-8.00) joissa vauhti pyörii jossain siellä 28-30 km/h tietämillä ja matkat jossain satasen tai alle kieppeillä.

----------


## Steely

> Sopisiko tänään ajettu KP-lenkki ( 107 km) 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1
> 
> myötäpäivään ajettuna kello 08:30 lähdöllä tuvalta ?
> Kahvit Nummelan ABCllä.
> Hyppään kyydistä pois jo Ojakkalassa pitkien siirtymien vuoksi ( 2 * 18 km), josta
> ajan Veikkolaan Tervalammentietä.
> En tunne reitin alkuosaa, mutta otan kartan mukaan varalle
> (Navigaattorimittari on vielä mietinnässä).
> Säävaraus toki eli lähtöä voidaan joutua myähäistämään.



UHKAUS: Lähden tuvalta yksin kello 08:30 tälle lenkille ellei muita
sinne tule  :Hymy:   Muitakaan ehdotuksia ei ole toistaiseksi ilmestynyt.
Varauksena säätila, joka voi aiheuttaa siirtoja 30 min erissä eteenpäin.
Ilmoitan aamulla viimeistään 07:30 jos siirtyy. 

http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browser.php

----------


## VPR

Ajelin sit yksin kun muita ei näkynyt tuvalla. Siirtymillä ja sakkolenkillä 300,32 km. Kiitos mukana olleille tasaisesta vedosta ja hyvästä peesistä.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/101181439

----------


## Steely

> UHKAUS: Lähden tuvalta yksin kello 08:30 tälle lenkille ellei muita
> sinne tule  Muitakaan ehdotuksia ei ole toistaiseksi ilmestynyt.
> Varauksena säätila, joka voi aiheuttaa siirtoja 30 min erissä eteenpäin.
> Ilmoitan aamulla viimeistään 07:30 jos siirtyy. 
> 
> http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browser.php



Lähden ajelamaan kohti Tupaa, josta lähtö 08:30.
Jos minua ei silloin siellä ole niin pyörä on siirtymällä (Kylmälä-Tupa)
hajonnut ja lähtekää keskenänne  :Hymy: 
Ilma on loistava: Lämpötila alle 20, pilvipoutaa,...

----------


## Steely

> Lähden ajelamaan kohti Tupaa, josta lähtö 08:30.
> Jos minua ei silloin siellä ole niin pyörä on siirtymällä (Kylmälä-Tupa)
> hajonnut ja lähtekää keskenänne 
> Ilma on loistava: Lämpötila alle 20, pilvipoutaa,...



*Uhkaus toteutui*: Ajoin lenkin yksin koska 08:33 mennessä ei tuvalle ilmaantunut ketään. Mutta se ei haitannut radioaaltojen
kuulumista vanhaan MP3-soittimeeni: Radio Aalto unplugged, Heikki Harman
Pop eilen toissapäivänä ja Juha-Pekka Sillanpään Nousevan auringon talo.
Jos radio ei kuulu niin vanhan kunnon *Steely Dan* bändin musiikki ei petä koskaan !

*Reitti oli loistava*: Uusia hyviä teitä ( Järvikylän-, Niemenkyläntie ).

*Keli vielä parempi*: Hapekas, raikas ilma sateen jäljiltä. Vain Tervalammentiellä tuli reippaampi sadekuuro, mutta
ei vaatinut sadevarusteiden kaivamista päälle.

Evitskoginteillä vastaan tuli varmaankin HEPOn n. 40-henkinen retkiporukka.

Matkaa kodista kotiin tasan 100 km, satulassa 3 h 30 min. => Keskari 28,6

Tulen ehdottamaan tätä samaa lenkkiä jatkossakin. Toivomuksia siihen liittyen otetaan vastaan. Nopeudeksi saa ehdottaa alempaa, mutta ei kovempaa, koska tämän on tarkoitus olla minulle PK-tasoinen (aerobinen) lenkki. Joillakin muilla PK-taso on siis jossain 30+ vauhdissa  :Hymy: 
Jos lenkki ajetaan vastapäivään niin kahvit voisivat olla Nummenkylän Nesteen huotsikalla ja reitti Nummelasta hiukan erilainen, ellei sitten "silmänruoka" vaadi taukoa Nummelan ao. kuppilassa.

Samana päivänä voisi lähteä kaksi ryhmää a) 32-34 ja b ) 26-29 (porukasta riippuen) siten että b) lähtee n. 45 minuuttia aikaisemmin, jotta a)-ryhmän
kiinniottohalut ennen taukoa tapetaan  :Leveä hymy:  Nimittäin n. 5 km keskarierolla riittäisi n. 25 min aikaistus, mutta sehän motivoi liikaa a)-ryhmää !

Ja nyt hyvän lounaan jälkeen katsomaan TDF Champs Elysee rundeja ja Cadel Evansin kyynelehtimistä.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa huomenna pk-lenkki, noin 3-4h (matkana noin 90-100km), keskarina noin 30km/h. Ajattelin lähteä liikkeelle heti aamusta, lähtö voisi olla tuvalta esim. klo 08.30. Löytyykö kiinnostusta? Huomiselle on luvattu poutaa, aamulähdöllä ei tartte polkea ihan pahimmassa helteessä.

KP:n laatima reitti viime lauantaille vaikuttaa huokuttelevalta, toki muutkin käy mainiosti.

----------


## Steely

> Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa huomenna pk-lenkki, noin 3-4h (matkana noin 90-100km), keskarina noin 30km/h. Ajattelin lähteä liikkeelle heti aamusta, lähtö voisi olla tuvalta esim. klo 08.30. Löytyykö kiinnostusta? Huomiselle on luvattu poutaa, aamulähdöllä ei tartte polkea ihan pahimmassa helteessä.
> 
> KP:n laatima reitti viime lauantaille vaikuttaa huokuttelevalta, toki muutkin käy mainiosti.



Ajoin siis tänään tuon reitin ( http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1 )
josta raportti edellä. Reittiä voi lämpimästi suositella.
Ilmat eivät ole enää niin kuumat, jolloin myöhäisemmälläkään lähdöllä ei kärvenny.

Itse ajan huomenna ehkä parin tunnin rundin tässä kotinurkissa (Kylmälä-Evitskogintie-Vols-Oitmäki-Veikkola) omalla PK-vauhdillani (27-29).
Nyt kesälomalla on aikaa ajella  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa huomenna pk-lenkki, noin 3-4h (matkana noin 90-100km), keskarina noin 30km/h. Ajattelin lähteä liikkeelle heti aamusta, lähtö voisi olla tuvalta esim. klo 08.30. Löytyykö kiinnostusta? Huomiselle on luvattu poutaa, aamulähdöllä ei tartte polkea ihan pahimmassa helteessä.



Joo. Kiinnostusta löytyy, en uskalla varmaksi luvata, mutta yritetään olla paikalla.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Joo. Kiinnostusta löytyy, en uskalla varmaksi luvata, mutta yritetään olla paikalla.



Ok, toivottavasti pääset mukaan. Tulen 8.30 tuvalle, katsotaan tuleeko paikalle muita...

----------


## pirtti

> Ok, toivottavasti pääset mukaan. Tulen 8.30 tuvalle, katsotaan tuleeko paikalle muita...



Tulossa ollaan.

----------


## Steely

Iltaa

Tein Google Maps piirrosharjoituksen:
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b

(Jos teilläkin piirtää tietyt välit suoralla viivalla niin ...)
Motivaatio tällaiselle lenkille tulee siitä että olen
aiemmin asunut ja liikkunut näillä Nummi-Pusulan seuduilla mm. 70-luvun
alussa ajelin "Miesten pyörällä" (3-vaihteinen kappavaihde) väliä Lohja As. - Pusula

*Lähtö* joko la 30.7 tai su 31.7 kello 8-10 (sää, mikä ihmisille sopii).
Tällä hetkellä lauantaiksi luvataan sadetta.
*Pituus*: Lähemmäs 200 (pitää katsoa saisiko matkat vielä karttaan)
*Vauhti*: 27-29 km/h ( "Unplugged" )
*Tauot*: Lohja As ( Mäntynummen Shell ) ja Karkkila (joku paikka).

Ilmoitelkaa, jos tähän on kiinnostusta tai mitä halutaan tulevana viikonloppuna ?

Jos halutaan ajaa kovempaa niin saatan muodostaa ao. lenkistä etujoukon, joka ajaa hiukan hiljempää ja kohtaa takajoukon jossakin kuppilassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Iltaa
> 
> Tein Google Maps piirrosharjoituksen:
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b
> 
> (Jos teilläkin piirtää tietyt välit suoralla viivalla niin ...)
> Motivaatio tällaiselle lenkille tulee siitä että olen
> aiemmin asunut ja liikkunut näillä Nummi-Pusulan seuduilla mm. 70-luvun
> alussa ajelin "Miesten pyörällä" (3-vaihteinen kappavaihde) väliä Lohja As. - Pusula
> ...



Kartta korjattu. *Tarkka matka on 173 km*. 
Tarvittaessa voidaan lopusta lyhentää esim. ajamalla Vihdistä suoraan Ojakkalaan, jolloin ollaan jossain *150 km* vaiheilla.
Alussa voidaan oikaista Saukkolantieltä Hyrsyläntien kautta Somerontielle, josta Kaukelan kautta Pusulan kirkolle,
jolloin lyhenee tosi paljon, mutta silloin reitin idea mitä olen hakenut menetetään.

Itse liityn reittiin Evitskogin paloaseman kohdalla, jonne siirtymää kotoa tulee 10 kun Tuvalle se on 18. Lopussa jään pois Ojakkalan/Otalammen
kohdalla ja tulen Tervalammentien kautta Kylmälään.

Sääennuste osoittaa edelleen runsasta sadetta lauantaiksi.

Jos tälle matkalle kukaan ei ilmottaudu, niin saatan lähteä liikkeelle
yksin jo hyvin aikaisin su-aamuna.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b

----------


## abruzziamo

Huomenna aamusta lenkkiä bembölestä, vaan onko kukaan maisemissa?

----------


## Iletys

> Huomenna aamusta lenkkiä bembölestä, vaan onko kukaan maisemissa?



Noin 9:15 lähden tästä tillinmäestä mankin Nesteen (9:30) kautta volssiin ja lapinkylään (ehkä kylmälän kautta).
Reipasta menoa (30+) ja pari kovempaa vetoa (2x15-20min). Pitää olla viim 11:30 kotosalla takaisin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Eilen (26.7) ajettiin kolmen henkilön voimalla "perinteiset Veikkolan 60km" hieman yli 30km/h keskarilla. Siis kiitos kumppaneille vetoavusta  :Nolous:   En silloin viitsinyt kysyä nimiänne; no, seuraava kerta  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

> Huomenna aamusta lenkkiä bembölestä, vaan onko kukaan maisemissa?



2-3 tuntia voisin ajella kevyehkösti, joka mulla tarkoittaa n 28 km/h. Ilen speksi ei sovi mun suunnitelmiin huomenna, liian hapokas. Klo 9 lähtö on mulle ok.

----------


## pirtti

Koitan tulla ysiksi tuvalle, varmaksi en lupaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Koitan tulla ysiksi tuvalle, varmaksi en lupaa.



No kertokaahan mistä ajatte, niin saatan tulla ohittamaan teidät.  :Vink:

----------


## Steely

> 2-3 tuntia voisin ajella kevyehkösti, joka mulla tarkoittaa n 28 km/h. Ilen speksi ei sovi mun suunnitelmiin huomenna, liian hapokas. Klo 9 lähtö on mulle ok.



Saatan osallistua ryhmään 28, jos reitti sivuaa vähintään Evitskogintietä.
Joku voisi harjoitella kartanpiirtoa (Google Maps ). Minä tein siitä vähäksi aikaa riittävästi tuon ensi viikonlopun lenkkiä varten.
Vihje: Muista laittaa riittävästi "pisteitä" viivaa vetäessä.

Lopputuloksen julkaisun yhteydessä ilmoitus lähtöajasta- ja paikasta sekä ajosuunnasta (myötä- vai vastapäivään).

HUOM ! AAMULLA VOI SUUREHKOLLA TOD.NÄK. SATAA

----------


## VPR

> Vihje: Muista laittaa riittävästi "pisteitä" viivaa vetäessä.



Itse pyrin tulemaan toimeen mahdollisimman harvalla pisteellä, ne loppuvat helposti kesken pidemmällä reissulla.

----------


## Steely

> Itse pyrin tulemaan toimeen mahdollisimman harvalla pisteellä, ne loppuvat helposti kesken pidemmällä reissulla.



Hyvä tietää, jos siinä on jokin limiitti.  Kuulemma on olemassa saitti "Google Maps Tips", jota pitäisi varmaankin vilkaista.
Ensimmäiset piirrosyritykset olivat epätoivoisia kun en tätä piste-asiaa hiffannut, jolloin väline alkaa oikoa reittejä.

----------


## apuajaja

Jätän aamustartin väliin.

----------


## Iletys

> Noin 9:15 lähden tästä tillinmäestä mankin Nesteen (9:30) kautta volssiin ja lapinkylään (ehkä kylmälän kautta).
> Reipasta menoa (30+) ja pari kovempaa vetoa (2x15-20min). Pitää olla viim 11:30 kotosalla takaisin.



Tämän perun myös. Satoi kun heräilin. Pyörän juuri illalla pesseenä ja rasvanneena en tuonne lähde.

----------


## Steely

> Tämän perun myös. Satoi kun heräilin. Pyörän juuri illalla pesseenä ja rasvanneena en tuonne lähde.



Kylmälässä ei vielä sada, mutta juuri alkoi ukkonen jyristä, joka sekin on turvallisuusriski, joka tappaa !

Lenkkiä voisi yrittää huomisaamuna, mutta sääennuste on nyt sillekin päivälle niin masentava, että en ala karttaa piirtämään vielä.
Jos piirrän niin lähtö olisi Mankin Nesteeltä (Iletys start), josta vakkarireittiä ( Vanha Järvikyläntie, Österbyntie, Vols) Evitskogin paloasemalle.
Sitten esim. Kylmälä-Veikkola-Turkutie-Yövilä-Niemenkyläntie-Siuntio-Evitskog.

Eräs mielenkiintoinen tienpätkä Siuntion pohjoispuolella on Immulantie, joka Google Street View'ssä näytti kuvaushetkellä olevan juuri päällystetty ja olisi aika makea vetää ( 30+ ) esim. VK-harjoituksena, jokainen omaa vauhtiaan ja muiden odotus maalissa.
Tie saapuu Lohja As, josta sitten esim. Nummelaan.

Tämä koukkaus voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto viime viikonloppuna ajetuille KP-lenkeille ( http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...48f9b6d1dd51f1).

Tämän Immulantien näkee viikonlopun "Nummi-Pusula unplugged" lenkillä.
(http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b )

----------


## Polla

Mä nyt kysyn seuraavaksi täältä  :Leveä hymy:  ensi lauantai, onko kukaan lenkkeilemässä ja onko teidän keskari mikä? majalla tarkoitetaan benbölen kahvitupaa? vai jotain muuta mestaa?

----------


## Iletys

LA ip (ei perinteinen tupa):
Kiinnostaako ketään lähteä La ip rinnekotiin ja velskolaan sekoilemaan (vetoja ja mäkeä)? Voisin ajaa tuvalle 15:00. Velskola kovaa kynnyksen tienoilla omaan tahtiin. Rinnekodin mäki muutaman kerran ylös ja takaisin velskolaan. Eli siis Velskolat ja mäki omaan tahtiin.

SU EPo:
Sitten sunnuntaille voisi kyhäillä (voin myös yrittää) normaalin 11:00 lähdön. Steelyn reitti olisi ok, mutta sinne kait oli tarkoitus lähteä vähän aikaisemmin. Itse ajattelin nukkua ysiin saakka.
Voin vetää 28-30 (eli 28) ryhmän. Edellisen päivän mäkitreeni pitää varmaan vauhdin aisoissa.
Itse kannatan tuota Steelyn reittiä kuitenkin niin, että lyhennettäisiin sitä lopusta. Kahvitauko esim. lohjalla.

----------


## Steely

> Kiinnostaako ketään lähteä La ip rinnekotiin ja velskolaan sekoilemaan (vetoja ja mäkeä)?
> 
> Sitten sunnuntaille voisi kyhäillä (voin myös yrittää) normaalin 11:00 lähdön. Steelyn reitti olisi ok, mutta sinne kait oli tarkoitus lähteä vähän aikaisemmin. Itse ajattelin nukkua ysiin saakka.



Tälle lenkille ( http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b ) voidaan toki lähteä sunnuntaina vasta 11:00, jos se enemmistölle paremmin sopii.
Aikainen lähtö on parempi jos päivästä tulee kovin kuuma.

----------


## Tassu

Neljä urho(ollista) saapui tuvalle katsastamaan minkälaista keliä olis tarjolla. Polkijoita meni tuvan ohi ainakin kymmenkunta, mutta eivät pysähtyneet meidän lenkille.

Yhden matka katkesi jo kahden kilsan jälkeen. Rengasrikko ja kun ilmat oli saatu takas sisälle niin pumppua irrottaessa venttiilin sisuskalut lensi mäkeen. Sit kaveri päätti lähtee kotiin.

Mutta lenkki vedettiin (Tupa-Kauklahti-Masala-Vols-Kauklahti-Tupa). 50 km ja keskari oli kaiketi se perinteinen epo-28 eli 27,3. Vaihtelun vuoksi mentiin siis myötäpäivään ja oli oikein  mukava lenkura tänään. Yksi asia korostui selkeästi (imho). Tie oli hyvässä kunnossa noin päin. Aika vähän sai antaa merkkejä taaksepäin. Mankista Masalaan KLV oli asfaltoitu, joten sitä oli ilo ajella. Tosin sit kun se loppui oli pakko mennä ajoradalle, vastapainoksi oli karseessa kunnossa.

Kelikin oli ihan hyvä. Paikoin märkää ja muutaman kerran yritti sataa, mutta pääsääntöisesti kuitenkin kuivaa. 

Tästä tämä taas lähtee. Kiitos matkaseuralaisille!

----------


## karhile

Kiitos vielä Tassulle hyvän lenkin vetämisestä ja muulle porukalle ajoseurasta. Vauhti ja matka olivat sopivia ja sääkin parempi, kuin olisi ennusteiden mukaan voinut olla, joten mikäs oli ajaessa.
Ikävä tosin, että monilukuisen :Leveä hymy:  porukkamme yhden ajajan matka päättyi jo alkuunsa rengas ongelmien takia. Täytynee varmaan toinenkin sisägummi pistää satulalaukkuun tällaisia tapauksia varten.

----------


## Ari_T

Jos täältä löytyy ensi viikolla lomailevia ajohaluisia pidemmälle lenkille, voisin lähteä veivaamaan tällaista:

Vihti - Porras - Karkkila

Voihan tuon toki ajaa jonain viikonloppunakin, jos kukaan ei innostu pitkästä arkilenkistä.  :Hymy: 

Nopeus voisi olla mieluusti noin 30 km/h tai vähän enemmän, jos muutkin haluavat vetää välillä.

----------


## VPR

Mulla on elokuun viikonloput aika hyvin buukattu jo muulle menolle. Ensi viikolla olen Puruvesiajoissa, sitä seuraavana sunnuntaina Eteläkärjen ajoissa, sen jälkeen on tuparit joten näillä näkymin ensimmäinen vapaa viikonloppu olisi vasta elokuun lopussa. Toivotaan että ajokelit säilyvät vielä pitkään.

----------


## Steely

> Jos täältä löytyy ensi viikolla lomailevia ajohaluisia pidemmälle lenkille, voisin lähteä veivaamaan tällaista:
> 
> Vihti - Porras - Karkkila
> 
> Voihan tuon toki ajaa jonain viikonloppunakin, jos kukaan ei innostu pitkästä arkilenkistä. 
> 
> Nopeus voisi olla mieluusti noin 30 km/h tai vähän enemmän, jos muutkin haluavat vetää välillä.



Periaatteessa kiinnostaa, *jos osallistujia tulee enemmän*, jolloin tuo
haluttu 30+ nopeus voisi toteutua. Kahteen mieheen se ei onnistu  :Hymy: 
Tauot ovat kaiketi legendaarisessa Keppanakellarissa ja Karkkilassa.
Mielellään myötäpäivään, jolloin liittyisin joukkoon Veikkolassa.

Säätiedotukset lupaavat pilvipoutaisia kelejä ensi viikolle.

Ei heti maanantaina, koska sunnuntaina on se "Nummi-Pusula Unplugged".

----------


## Ari_T

> Periaatteessa kiinnostaa, *jos osallistujia tulee enemmän*, jolloin tuo
> haluttu 30+ nopeus voisi toteutua. Kahteen mieheen se ei onnistu 
> Tauot ovat kaiketi legendaarisessa Keppanakellarissa ja Karkkilassa.
> Mielellään myötäpäivään, jolloin liittyisin joukkoon Veikkolassa.
> 
> Säätiedotukset lupaavat pilvipoutaisia kelejä ensi viikolle.
> 
> Ei heti maanantaina, koska sunnuntaina on se "Nummi-Pusula Unplugged".



Ajattelin ajaa tuon myötäpäivään. Vihdissä voi tarvittaessa täyttää pulloja, jos on lämmintä, mutta muuten olisi tarkoitus ajaa suoraan Keppanakellarille asti. Toinen tauko olisi Karkkilassa, jossain aiemmilta lenkeiltä tutussa taukopaikassa.

Keskiviikkona on taas Kaskelan tempo, joten tiistaina en viitsi lähteä ajamaan noin pitkää settiä. Muut päivät käyvät säävarauksella. Voin vetää tarvittaessa koko matkan, tosin nopeus on silloin ehkä 30 tai ei ainakaan paljon päälle.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Löytyykö seuraa perinteiselle PK lenkille. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10, vauhti 28-30, pituus voidaan sopia (120-150).

----------


## Viineri

Sunnuntaina pitäs ajaa Sipoossa, joten huomenna ei ole Tupalenkkiä ohjelmassa.

Hauskaa lenkkiä! T:hannu

----------


## Steely

> Sunnuntaina pitäs ajaa Sipoossa, joten huomenna ei ole Tupalenkkiä ohjelmassa.
> 
> Hauskaa lenkkiä! T:hannu



Jotkut ajaa sunnuntaina Nummi-Pusulaan

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&page=101#3005

Laitan tästä tarkennetun kutsun huomenna sellaisella ukaasilla että siihen pitää ilmottautua, koska muutoin otan oikeudekseni lähteä yksin paljon aikaisemmin kuin kello 11:00.

----------


## Steely

> Toivotaan että ajokelit säilyvät vielä pitkään.



Sääenustajat povaavat lämmintä syksyä ja jäämme odottelemaan niitä
KPn yhdeksää lenkkiehdotusta ja muiden laatimia ehdotuksia.

----------


## kp63

> Sääenustajat povaavat lämmintä syksyä ja jäämme odottelemaan niitä
> KPn yhdeksää lenkkiehdotusta ja muiden laatimia ehdotuksia.



Ettei tule harhakäsityksiä/odotuksia, niin noiden lenkien kohderyhmänä on ensisijaisesti kunnoltaan lähellä kisakuskeja olevat polkijat.

----------


## Steely

> Ettei tule harhakäsityksiä/odotuksia, niin noiden lenkien kohderyhmänä on ensisijaisesti kunnoltaan lähellä kisakuskeja olevat polkijat.



Siinä tapauksessa hitaammat voivat muodostaa ao. lenkille etujoukon, joka kohtaa "kisakuskit" ainakin yhdellä taukopaikalla.

----------


## Steely

Huomenta

Huomenna minun pitää iltapäivällä olla muualla, jolloin joudun lähtemään suht. aikaisin. Näin tähän sessioon voisi olla kaksi lähtöä:

*Ryhmä 1*:
Lähtee Tuvalta kello* 08:20*.
Steely odottaa Evitskogin paloasemalla kello 09:30 asti, jonka jälkeen hän lähtee ajamaan reittiä kohti Siuntiota.

*Ryhmä 2*:
Lähtee Tuvalta kello *11:00* (Vakio tupalenkkiaika)
Tämä ryhmä voi sitten soveltaa reittiä haluamallaan tavalla (vauhti, pituus, ..)


*Tauot*:
Mäntynummen Shell ( Mäntynummentie 46) tai Saukkola ST1
Karkkila ( Esim. se paikka joka oli kiinni 19.6 reissulla)


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b

Good Luck !

----------


## Iletys

> LA ip (ei perinteinen tupa):
> Kiinnostaako ketään lähteä La ip rinnekotiin ja velskolaan sekoilemaan (vetoja ja mäkeä)? Voisin ajaa tuvalle 15:00. Velskola kovaa kynnyksen tienoilla omaan tahtiin. Rinnekodin mäki muutaman kerran ylös ja takaisin velskolaan. Eli siis Velskolat ja mäki omaan tahtiin.



Tämä peruttu kun kukaan ei ilmoittanut kiinnostusta. Varmaan teen saman lenkin tänään, mutta ilman kellonaikaa.

----------


## Iletys

Olisiko joku kiinnostunut kyseisen pituisesta ja nopeuden omaavasta lenkistä? Onko joku yleensäkään tulossa huomenna 11:00 Epo-lenkille?
Saa siis ehdotella muuta vauhtia ja matkaa, mutta pitäisi suunnitella pätkä ensin. Nyt olen piirrellyt reittiä lohjalle ja karkkilaan.

----------


## happo

> Olisiko joku kiinnostunut kyseisen pituisesta ja nopeuden omaavasta lenkistä? Onko joku yleensäkään tulossa huomenna 11:00 Epo-lenkille?
> Saa siis ehdotella muuta vauhtia ja matkaa, mutta pitäisi suunnitella pätkä ensin. Nyt olen piirrellyt reittiä lohjalle ja karkkilaan.



Tolla keskarilla kiinnostaa ja ehdottamasi pituuskin ok, kunhan palautuu tän päiväsestä..Tänään kävin kevyellä lenkillä n.70 km, 32kmh.

----------


## Ari_T

> Olisiko joku kiinnostunut kyseisen pituisesta ja nopeuden omaavasta lenkistä? Onko joku yleensäkään tulossa huomenna 11:00 Epo-lenkille?
> Saa siis ehdotella muuta vauhtia ja matkaa, mutta pitäisi suunnitella pätkä ensin. Nyt olen piirrellyt reittiä lohjalle ja karkkilaan.



Mites olisi vähän pidempi, vähän aiemmin ja vähän kovempaa?  :Hymy:  Mun täytyy olla viimeistään puoli viideltä kotona, joten hirveän myöhään ei voi ajella.

----------


## Iletys

> Mites olisi vähän pidempi, vähän aiemmin ja vähän kovempaa?  Mun täytyy olla viimeistään puoli viideltä kotona, joten hirveän myöhään ei voi ajella.



Ariariari... Pystyisihän sitä menemään kovempaakin ja pidempään ja aikaisemmin. Mutta mutta...
Aattelin kunnioittaa tuota 11 lähtöä ja itsellekin uni maistuu. Olisin mielellään myös tuohon aikaan (16:30) kotosalla, joten jos koittaisi vähän lyhentää tuota lenkkiä? Karkkila kuitenkin taukopaikkana.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ariariari... Pystyisihän sitä menemään kovempaakin ja pidempään ja aikaisemmin. Mutta mutta...
> Aattelin kunnioittaa tuota 11 lähtöä ja itsellekin uni maistuu. Olisin mielellään myös tuohon aikaan (16:30) kotosalla, joten jos koittaisi vähän lyhentää tuota lenkkiä? Karkkila kuitenkin taukopaikkana.



Mites olisi tuo hieman lyhennettynä:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...5406691df04920

Käytännössä kannattaisi siis vetää poikki tuosta 126:n kautta suoraan Karkkilaan.

----------


## Iletys

> Mites olisi tuo hieman lyhennettynä:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...5406691df04920
> 
> Käytännössä kannattaisi siis vetää poikki tuosta 126:n kautta suoraan Karkkilaan.



WTF.  :Hymy:  Tämä oikeesti lyhennettynä.
Nyt kansa äänestämään.

----------


## TuH

> Olisiko joku kiinnostunut kyseisen pituisesta ja nopeuden omaavasta lenkistä? Onko joku yleensäkään tulossa huomenna 11:00 Epo-lenkille?
> Saa siis ehdotella muuta vauhtia ja matkaa, mutta pitäisi suunnitella pätkä ensin. Nyt olen piirrellyt reittiä lohjalle ja karkkilaan.



Miten olis tää, 127 km tuvalta tuvalle: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40710842

Tuo oli siis tupalenkki suunnilleen vuoden takaa. Tehnyt pitkään mieli ajaa se uudestaan. Varmaan jotain sakkokierroksen tapaista voi kehittää matkalle, jos kilometrejä kaivataan lisää.

----------


## TuH

Oho, tännehän tuli monta ehdotusta kerralla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> WTF.  Tämä oikeesti lyhennettynä.
> Nyt kansa äänestämään.



Tuo on Karkkilaan asti sama kuin ehdottamani lyhennetty reitti.  :Hymy:  Välttelisin itse tuota 132:ta paluumatkalla.

----------


## Steely

> Tuo on Karkkilaan asti sama kuin ehdottamani lyhennetty reitti.  Välttelisin itse tuota 132:ta paluumatkalla.



Ettekö huomanneet vai eikö seur. suunnitelmani kelpaa

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b

Tämän reitin suunitelma tällä samalla sivulla edellä.
Joudun siis lähtemään tälle jo varsin aikaisin ja ajan suht. hiljaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Ettekö huomanneet vai eikö seur. suunnitelmani kelpaa
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...b6b44d55361e2b
> 
> Tämän reitin suunitelma tällä samalla sivulla edellä.
> Joudun siis lähtemään tälle jo varsin aikaisin ja ajan suht. hiljaa.



Pitäisi vähän lyhentää. Se oli 170 kilsaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Tuo on Karkkilaan asti sama kuin ehdottamani lyhennetty reitti.  Välttelisin itse tuota 132:ta paluumatkalla.



No korjasin sen

----------


## abruzziamo

lisää vettä myllyyn, ajattelin kiertää peruslenkin otalampi-ojakkala-veikkola jne. Eli ysiltä tuvalta. Sillä varauksella, että jos aamulla sataa tai olo on huono niin jää lenkki väliin.

----------


## pirtti

> lisää vettä myllyyn, ajattelin kiertää peruslenkin otalampi-ojakkala-veikkola jne. Eli ysiltä tuvalta. Sillä varauksella, että jos aamulla sataa tai olo on huono niin jää lenkki väliin.



Yritän tähän mukaan, vähän pidempikin kävis, mutta tuoKiN ok. Tarve olla ajoissa koona kuitenkin, joten klo 11 lähdöt ei käy.

----------


## Iletys

> No korjasin sen



Tähän tähtään, eli myötäpäivään ja tauko Karkkilassa. Vauhti varmaan lähempänä 30km/h, mutta ei yli,,, paitsi jos kaikki tahtoo.

----------


## mantis

> Vauhti varmaan lähempänä 30km/h, mutta ei yli,,, paitsi jos kaikki tahtoo.



Eli yli  :Kieli pitkällä: .

Pukkaan kanssa mukaan lenkille kun lomat on lusittu ja pyörä saatu äänettömäksi.

----------


## happo

> Tähän tähtään, eli myötäpäivään ja tauko Karkkilassa. Vauhti varmaan lähempänä 30km/h, mutta ei yli,,, paitsi jos kaikki tahtoo.



Sopii hyvin!

----------


## Iletys

Speksi oli 28-30km/h ja se tavallan toteutui. Ei kannata katsoa numeroita pilkun jälkeen.
Hyvän kokoinen lössi, 7 henk. Ja reitti sopivan pituinen ja tie kohtuukunnossa. Aika mäkinen maasto. Nosti sykettä yli odotusten.

Risuja lenkin speksaajalle taukopaikan epäselvyydestä. Anna olla viimenen kerta!  :Vink:  Tauko kuitenkin saatiin pidettyä. Joku kaffestugan tuolta Karkkilasta kannattaisi etsiä.

Tässä vielä ne kaikkia kiinnostavat speksit.

Kiitos kaikille!

----------


## TuH

Hieno lenkki oli, vaikka myöhäinen taukopaikka aiheuttikin vähän kahvihampaan tykytyksiä  :Hymy:  Meille taisi jäädä tauon jälkeen vain 50 kilsaa ajettavaksi, hyvä jos siinä ajassa ehtii korvapuustia sulattaa...

Hieman veti miestä hiljaiseksi ne lenkin loppupuolen kaksi kilariautoilijaa, se ensimmäinen oli erityisen törkeä ryhmän edessä jarrutuksineen. On se kumma kun näitä kiirekiirekiire-tyyppejä alkaa aina ilmestyä, kun lähestytään Espoota.

Kiitokset vielä kaikille hyvästä lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Steely

> *Ryhmä 1*:
> Lähtee Tuvalta kello* 08:20*.
> Steely odottaa Evitskogin paloasemalla kello 09:30 asti, jonka jälkeen hän lähtee ajamaan reittiä kohti Siuntiota.



Terve,

*Ryhmä 1* selvitti tämän lenkin ilman ongelmia ( välineet, kolarit, väsähtämiset)
Kaikki ryhmän yksi henkilöä pääsivät yhtäaikaa perille Veikkolaan.

Poikkeukset alkuperäiseen suunnitelmaan:
Lenkki alkoi ja loppui Kylmälään ( Kylmälä - Evitskog ... Vihti - Ojakkala - Veikkola ),
jolloin pituudeksi tuli vain* 137,2* km.

Rasituksen osalta oltiin aika paljon myös VK-tason puolella, jos täksi tasoksi tulkitaan aerobisen ja anaerobisen rasitustason raja-alue siten,
että sen määritelmä on "syvä henkäys tarpeen 3-4 sanan jälkeen" (Kirjasta "Suuri pyöräkirja (Chris Sidwells)".
Peruskuntoilussa nämä puhetestit riittävät, mutta aion hankkia kyllä paremman pyörämittarin, jossa olisi myös sykemittaus (Garmin Edge 500,800 tai joku muu).

Ilma oli loistava, ei yhtään sadekuuroa. Paras pätkä oli Pusula KK - Ikkala, jossa juuri uusittu pinnoite.

Satulassa 4 h 42 min => Keskari *29,1* km/h

Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille hienosta lenkistä !

Huomenna voisi ehkä vetää jonkin palauttavan lenkin pienemmällä rasitustasolla.

PS. Karkkilan kuppilat: Tarjonta on aika huonon tuntuista esim. se keskustan Valtatien
varressa oleva varsinainen kuppila ei ole sunnuntaisin auki.
Menin samaan kaljakuppilaan harjulle torin kauppakeskukseen, jossa oltiin 19.6. Ei hurraamista mutta muutakaan
en jaksanut hakea. Oisko Valtatien ja Porintien risteyksessä joku ABC ?
Ravintolatyyppisiä paikkoja on toki auki, mutta sinne ei näin kovassa hiessä kehtaa mennä.
Esim. Ikkalan Kokin ravintola on seutukunnassa hyvin tunnettu ja arvostettu, jota
voisi joskus kokeilla / saisiko sieltä patonkia tai hampurilaista.

----------


## happo

> Speksi oli 28-30km/h ja se tavallan toteutui. Ei kannata katsoa numeroita pilkun jälkeen.
> Hyvän kokoinen lössi, 7 henk. Ja reitti sopivan pituinen ja tie kohtuukunnossa. Aika mäkinen maasto. Nosti sykettä yli odotusten.
> 
> Risuja lenkin speksaajalle taukopaikan epäselvyydestä. Anna olla viimenen kerta!  Tauko kuitenkin saatiin pidettyä. Joku kaffestugan tuolta Karkkilasta kannattaisi etsiä.
> 
> Tässä vielä ne kaikkia kiinnostavat speksit.
> 
> Kiitos kaikille!



Hauskaa oli..kiitos seurasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Sunnuntaina pitäs ajaa Sipoossa, joten huomenna ei ole Tupalenkkiä ohjelmassa.
> 
> Hauskaa lenkkiä! T:hannu



Hienosti kisattu tänään! Yhden hengen tupalenkkiryhmä ajoi 140km sovittua vauhtia. Hieno mutta tuulinen ajokeli.

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Ettei tule harhakäsityksiä/odotuksia, niin noiden lenkien kohderyhmänä on ensisijaisesti kunnoltaan lähellä kisakuskeja olevat polkijat.



Taidat olla sellainen kunnoltaan lähellä kisakuskia oleva polkija kun pärjäsit niin hienosti tänään. Onneksi olkoon!

----------


## Steely

> Taidat olla sellainen kunnoltaan lähellä kisakuskia oleva polkija kun pärjäsit niin hienosti tänään. Onneksi olkoon!



KP oli näemmä sarjassaan kolmas, josta myös onnittelen.

Kuulemma jossakin Bembölen lähellä asuu n. 55-vuotias teräsmies, joka
ajaa pitkän matkan (yli 300 km) kisoja 36-37 keskarilla.

Onhan näitä muitakin esim. syöksylaskija Kalevi Häkkinen taisi vielä 50 kieppeillä tehdä MM-ennätyksiä lajissaan.

----------


## Steely

Kollega Sirkiä HEPOn foorumilla:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&page=142#4234

"Viisaammat" voivat väitellä näiden ohjeiden hyvyydestä  :Hymy:

----------


## SIX GARBON

> hauskaa oli..kiitos seurasta



ABC MASUUNI on auki joka päivä. Polarin risteyksestä n.1.5 km 2 tietä Helsingin suuntaan. Polarin risteyksessä on iso autoliike NISSAN.

----------


## Ari_T

Keskiviikkona 3.8. olisi taas tarjolla tempoilua Kaskelassa. Löytyykös Espoosta halukkaita revittelijöitä mukaan? Ajattelin polkaista Vantaankosken kioskin kautta niin, että lähden kiskalta kello 17 kohti Keravaa. Voin kyllä koukata tuvankin kautta, jos joku haluaa lähteä tältä suunnalta mukaan.

----------


## SIX GARBON

> Jos täältä löytyy ensi viikolla lomailevia ajohaluisia pidemmälle lenkille, voisin lähteä veivaamaan tällaista:
> 
> Vihti - Porras - Karkkila
> 
> Voihan tuon toki ajaa jonain viikonloppunakin, jos kukaan ei innostu pitkästä arkilenkistä. 
> 
> Nopeus voisi olla mieluusti noin 30 km/h tai vähän enemmän, jos muutkin haluavat vetää välillä.



Olisin tulossa mukaan Vihdistä Porras lenkille. Olen vasta toista vuotta ajellut maantiepyörällä 26km/h ja ajoittain lyhyemmällä nopeus on 30km/h. Viimeksi sunnuntaina Lohjan suunnalla 134km ja 5h20min taukoineen. Asun Karkkilassa ja olen pyöräillyt paljon Portaan ja Räyskälän suunnalla.

----------


## Steely

> Olisin tulossa mukaan Vihdistä Porras lenkille. Olen vasta toista vuotta ajellut maantiepyörällä 26km/h ja ajoittain lyhyemmällä nopeus on 30km/h. Viimeksi sunnuntaina Lohjan suunnalla 134km ja 5h20min taukoineen. Asun Karkkilassa ja olen pyöräillyt paljon Portaan ja Räyskälän suunnalla.



Terve,

Mielestäni 26-vetokeskarilla pystyy hyvissä peesiolosuhteissa (tuuli käy edestäpäin) ajamaan 30-vauhtia peesissä, mutta ei ehkä kovinkaan kauaa.

Minulla on samantapainen tilanne eli pystyn nyt vetämään tasoon 28,5 asti näin pitkää matkaa.

Ari on luvannut uhrautua vetämään 30-tasoon asti koko matkan.

Katsotaan onko muita kovempikuntoisia tulossa, ettei Arin tarvitse yksin vetää, jolloin me (Steely, SIX GARBON) voisimme olla mukana ainakin osan matkaa ja muodostaa tarvittaessa kahden henkilön jälkijoukon, jolloin AriT & Co voivat ajaa sitten kovempaa loppuosan.

Kalenteri näyttää siltä että tällä viikolla ainoat mahdolliset päivät ovat to,pe tai sitten yritetään jonakin viikonloppuna.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mielestäni 26-vetokeskarilla pystyy hyvissä peesiolosuhteissa (tuuli käy edestäpäin) ajamaan 30-vauhtia peesissä, mutta ei ehkä kovinkaan kauaa.



Tuo reitti on melko mäkinen ja siksi vaativampi, joten se ~30 km/h keskari vaatii hieman enemmän kuin tasaisemmalla pyörittely. Mäkisemmässä maastossa peesihyötykin jää pienemmäksi.





> Ari on luvannut uhrautua vetämään 30-tasoon asti koko matkan.
> 
> Katsotaan onko muita kovempikuntoisia tulossa, ettei Arin tarvitse yksin vetää, jolloin me (Steely, SIX GARBON) voisimme olla mukana ainakin osan matkaa ja muodostaa tarvittaessa kahden henkilön jälkijoukon, jolloin AriT & Co voivat ajaa sitten kovempaa loppuosan.
> 
> Kalenteri näyttää siltä että tällä viikolla ainoat mahdolliset päivät ovat to,pe tai sitten yritetään jonakin viikonloppuna.



Vedän mielelläni kyllä koko matkan, joten siitä ei kannata kantaa huolta. Itselleni käy lenkkipäiviksi edelleen tällä viikolla to-su, mutta täytyy nyt vähän katsella noita säitä ensin. Torstailähdöllä keskiviikon tempo siirtymineen saattaa vielä tuntua hieman jaloissa.  :Hymy:  Voihan tuon ajaa myöhemminkin, jos aikataulut eivät nyt sovi säiden kanssa yhteen.

----------


## SIX GARBON

Minulle sopii pe-su (vko 31 klo 8-10; Porras: 30km/h; 207km) ja seuraava vko 32 kokonaan. 
Reitti on mäkinen ja ajoittain pääsee luukuttamaan. Sopivin keskari on ollut tuo 26km/h kun täältä Karkkilasta on Ikkalan-Marttilan-Loukun-Portaan-Räyskälän kautta Karkilaan ajanut 100km. Pusulan suunnalta Loukkuun on nousua mutta sitten Räyskälään on laskua ja muutama mäki ennen Karkkilaa. Myötäpäivään on reitti nopeampi polkea. Loukussa  ja Räyskälän lentokentällä on kahviot joista saa murkinaa.

----------


## sini09

onko porukkaa lähdössä huomenna bembölen kahvituvalta klo 17-18? vauhtia vois olla 28km/h? ite en ehkä siinä vauhdissa koko ajan jaksa vetää, mutta jos teräsreisiä löytyy seuraksi?

----------


## Steely

> Minulle sopii pe-su (vko 31 klo 8-10; Porras: 30km/h; 207km) ja seuraava vko 32 kokonaan. 
> Reitti on mäkinen ja ajoittain pääsee luukuttamaan. Sopivin keskari on ollut tuo 26km/h kun täältä Karkkilasta on Ikkalan-Marttilan-Loukun-Portaan-Räyskälän kautta Karkilaan ajanut 100km. Pusulan suunnalta Loukkuun on nousua mutta sitten Räyskälään on laskua ja muutama mäki ennen Karkkilaa. Myötäpäivään on reitti nopeampi polkea. Loukussa ja Räyskälän lentokentällä on kahviot joista saa murkinaa.



Sääennusteet näyttävät huonoilta torstaista lähtien. Pitää katsoa lähempänä ao. päiviä. Maasto on todella haasteellista, jonka totesin su-lenkillä, jolloin tavallinen kuntoilija saa unohtaa korkeat keskarit eikä peesistäkään ole mäissä apua ellei vetäjä tarjoa hinausköyttä   :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> onko porukkaa lähdössä huomenna bembölen kahvituvalta klo 17-18? vauhtia vois olla 28km/h? ite en ehkä siinä vauhdissa koko ajan jaksa vetää, mutta jos teräsreisiä löytyy seuraksi?



Voin liittyä joukkoon, jos reitti sivuaa Pohjois-Kirkkonummea vähintään Evitskogintiellä.  Bemböleen asti (18 km) en lähde tilannetta katsomaan.

Vanhoista lenkeistä voinee varmaan kaivaa sopivan.

----------


## Iletys

Tuollaisen lenkin tarjoskelisin torstaille Tammaraveihin.

----------


## ISO-O

Siellä Rinnekodin nousun Klaukkalan puoleisen laskun loppuosassa on sitten sitä irtonaista
kiviainesta tien päällä! Mopopoika kaatui siinä edellä ajaessa ikävästi kyynärvartensa aukaisten. 8+4tikkiä. Näin viime su siis tilanne.

----------


## Iletys

> Siellä Rinnekodin nousun Klaukkalan puoleisen laskun loppuosassa on sitten sitä irtonaista
> kiviainesta tien päällä! Mopopoika kaatui siinä edellä ajaessa ikävästi kyynärvartensa aukaisten. 8+4tikkiä. Näin viime su siis tilanne.



Oho. Pitää ottaa harja mukaan.

----------


## pirtti

> Oho. Pitää ottaa harja mukaan.



Heh. Ei niistä ihan hnopealla harjauksella selviä, mutta paha paikka on siis sen bussipysäkin mutkan jälkeen vasta. Reilusti jarrua vaan ennen sitä. 

Noinq muuwten en ole ihan varma, onko rinnekodin tahkoaminen torstain Tammaravien hengen mukaista, mutta en puutu asiaan enempää.

Typoista kiiokset applen kosketusnäytön "näppäimistölle"

----------


## tipsu

Minua voisi mäet kiinnostaa, jos ehdin pitkästä aikaa tulla porukkalenkille.

----------


## Iletys

> Noinq muuwten en ole ihan varma, onko rinnekodin tahkoaminen torstain Tammaravien hengen mukaista, mutta en puutu asiaan enempää.



Joo ei varmaan ole, mutta oltiinhan sitä kerran Solvallan mäkiäkin vetämässä. Tuo vaan saattaa avata jonkun silmät sille, että pelkkä tasavauhtisen lenkin vetäminen ei loputtomasti kuntoa nosta. Saa vähän vaihtelua.
Viimeksi tammaraveissa vedettiin kuulemma 30 keskarilla, eli kauheasti hävittävää tässä ei ole.  :Hymy: 
Mutta tästä ei enempää tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Steely

> Joo ei varmaan ole, mutta oltiinhan sitä kerran Solvallan mäkiäkin vetämässä. Tuo vaan saattaa avata jonkun silmät sille, että pelkkä tasavauhtisen lenkin vetäminen ei loputtomasti kuntoa nosta. Saa vähän vaihtelua.
> Viimeksi tammaraveissa vedettiin kuulemma 30 keskarilla, eli kauheasti hävittävää tässä ei ole. 
> Mutta tästä ei enempää tässä ketjussa.



Heips,

Jos näiden intervallien kesto ajoitetaan lyhyeksi, niin ne jotka eivät
halua niitä ajaa voivat käydä kahvilla tms. tai jatkaa pienemmässä porukassa lenkkiä ja mäkitreenaajat ottavat heidät kiinni.

Itse asia on mielenkiintoinen jos kyse on laktaattikestävyyden (maitohappo) nostamisesta. Sen osalta kuulemma ainoa tapa on itsensä kiduttaminen eli mitä paremmin sietää kipua, niin sitä korkeamalla laktaattitasoilla voi vielä ajaa reippaasti. 
Toivosin että olisi olemassa jokin kivuttomampi tapa kuin "No pain, no gain." ?

----------


## apuajaja

> Itse asia on mielenkiintoinen jos kyse on laktaattikestävyyden (maitohappo) nostamisesta. Sen osalta kuulemma ainoa tapa on itsensä kiduttaminen eli mitä paremmin sietää kipua, niin sitä korkeamalla laktaattitasoilla voi vielä ajaa reippaasti. 
> Toivosin että olisi olemassa jokin kivuttomampi tapa kuin "No pain, no gain." ?



Eikös aktiivikuntoilijalle ole tärkeämpää pyrkiä nostamaan laktaattikynnystä ylöspäin kuin kasvattaa kykyä sietää laktaattia?

----------


## sini09

tämä tiisti lenkkihän ei ole tammaravien torstai lenkki vauhdilla 23-25km/h vaan reippaampi 2 osa 28-30km/h. Enemmänkin on tainnut tiistaisin espoon lenkkien porukkaa ajella vähän reippaammilla vauhdeilla. Minulle sopii tuo velskola mäki homma, jos sen pari kertaa jaksaa vetää ja muuten ajella rauhallisemmin..

----------


## Iletys

Tuo mun speksaama velskola rinnekoti on sitten vasta torstaina tammaravien puolella.

----------


## sini09

Tänään ajettiin 8 kuskin voimin tammaravien 2 lenkki/espoon lenkit. Matkaa tuli noin 68 km tuvalle asti ja keskinopeus 29.5km/h. Velskolan mäet ajettiin oman vauhdin mukaan ja loppumatka sujuvasti porukassa. Muutaman kerran sain hieman hillitä vetäjien menohaluja kun reidet alko hapotella, mutta niinhän se joskus pitääkin, eli taas hyvä lenkki takana loistavassa säässä.  :Hymy: 

Lisätäkseni vielä hyvästä lenkistä huolimatta pieni kärhämä sattui puimuritraktorikuskin kanssa. Traktori tuli takaa röyläntietä koskelontien risteykseen ja päätti lähteä ohittamaan meitä juuri ennen risteystä. Sen jälkeen avasi takaikkunan ja alkoi hirveä suun soitto johon minä kyllä vastasin omalta osaltani ja nyt onkin sitten hieman ääni käheänä.  :No huh!: 

Reitti tässä
http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...p=6&sz=14&z=14

----------


## karhile

> Joo ei varmaan ole, mutta oltiinhan sitä kerran Solvallan mäkiäkin vetämässä. Tuo vaan saattaa avata jonkun silmät sille, että pelkkä tasavauhtisen lenkin vetäminen ei loputtomasti kuntoa nosta. Saa vähän vaihtelua.
> Viimeksi tammaraveissa vedettiin kuulemma 30 keskarilla, eli kauheasti hävittävää tässä ei ole.



Viime torstaina ajettiin hiukan päälle 27 keskarilla, kaksi viikkoa sitten on toki jotkut ajaneet torstaina yli 31 keskarilla, mutta en itse kutsuisi sitä tammaraviksi, vaan Espoon lenkiksi, jonka otsikon alla kyseisestäkin ajosta on maininta. Viime aikoinahan torstaina ei välttämättä ole edes yhtään "tammaa" tullut lähtöpaikalle, joten lenkitkin on vedetty hiukan reippaammalla vauhdilla osallistujien halujen mukaan.

Halusin tuoda tämän esille, jottei kukaan todellisiin tammaraveihin aikova pelästy "hirmuisia" spekseistä poikkeavia keskinopeuksia.
Nythän siis torstaina ajetaan oikeilla spekseillä, lisänä vain Rinnekodin mäki, jonka varmaan halutessaan voi jättää yhteen ajokertaan tai vaikka taluttaa mäen ylös muiden hullutellessa muutamaan kertaan.

----------


## karhile

Kiitos vain omasta puolestanikin tämän illan lenkin tuulen halkojille ja muulle porukalle. Itselleni lenkki oli vuoden toiseksi nopein, joten en suin surminkaan olisi ollut sopiva missään vaiheessa etumieheksi, joten "laiskottelin" vain takana. Nähtiinhän meikäläisen mäkivauhdin heikkous ainakin tällaisessa vauhdissa jo Velskolassa ja myöhemminkin jossain mäessä oli hiukan ongelmia, vaikka muuten pysyinkin mukana. Hyvä kuitenkin, että Sini hiukan hillitsi kisakuskien menohaluja.

EU:n tuet on varmaan laskussa traktorimiehen kohtauksen perusteella :Vink: .

----------


## TuH

Minkäslaista tupalenkkiä suunnitteilla la/su? Säätietojen valossa sunnuntai vaikuttaisi paremmalta lenkkipäivältä.

----------


## Iletys

> Minkäslaista tupalenkkiä suunnitteilla la/su? Säätietojen valossa sunnuntai vaikuttaisi paremmalta lenkkipäivältä.



Itse pääsen vain lauantaina ja 10 lähdöllä ehdin vetämään 30 keskarilla 90km. Eli sellaisen lenkin voin speksata jos jotain kiinnostaa.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Löytyykö polkijoita mielellään yli 100km PK noin 30km/h lenkille. Lähtö perinteinen La klo 10.

----------


## mantis

Mä lähen mielummin kanssa sunnuntaina lenkille kun keli on parempi.

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Löytyykö polkijoita mielellään yli 100km PK noin 30km/h lenkille. Lähtö perinteinen La klo 10.



Yritys hyvä päästä! Ehkä naapurikin, huhuu..

----------


## Jan Kruse

Olisi kiva tietää osallistujista. Viime viikonloppuna sain pitää seuraa itselleni. Vaihtoehtona on Veikkolasta klo 9 lähtevä lenkki (PK 100km) jolloin saisi sen pyöreät 100 poljettua siirtymien kanssa.

----------


## StePe

> Olisi kiva tietää osallistujista. Viime viikonloppuna sain pitää seuraa itselleni. Vaihtoehtona on Veikkolasta klo 9 lähtevä lenkki (PK 100km) jolloin saisi sen pyöreät 100 poljettua siirtymien kanssa.



Voisihan sitä vaihteeksi yrittää päästä tuvallekin. En pistäisi mitenkään pahakseni, vaikka ajettaisiin 150+ lenkki.

----------


## happo

> Voisihan sitä vaihteeksi yrittää päästä tuvallekin. En pistäisi mitenkään pahakseni, vaikka ajettaisiin 150+ lenkki.



Ei näyttäisi satavan. La 10 tuvalta tuvalle jotain 100-130 km, 30 km/h :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Hienoa! Aamulla voimme säätää reitti porukalle sopivaksi.

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö innokkaita polkijoita ajamaan tätä lenkkiä huomenna:

Vihti - Porras - Karkkila

Vauhtia voisi olla noin 30 km/h riippuen vetohaluisten määrästä. Voin lähteä kyllä lyhyemmällekin lenkille, jos tulee hyviä vastaehdotuksia.

----------


## kentsu

Tavoitteena oli vetää 100 km lenkki 30 kilometrin keskivauhtia. Tämä toteutui, lenkin ollessa 98.1 keskivauhdilla 29.9km/h siirtymineen. Yhdeksän kaverin porukka lähti tuvalta, meitä jäi kolme Vihdissa oikaisemaan takaisinpäin, muiden jatkaessa pitempää mahdollisesti 150 km reittiä.

Kiitoksia osaanottajille hyvästä seurasta.

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/18306015

----------


## Ari_T

> Löytyykö innokkaita polkijoita ajamaan tätä lenkkiä huomenna:
> 
> Vihti - Porras - Karkkila
> 
> Vauhtia voisi olla noin 30 km/h riippuen vetohaluisten määrästä. Voin lähteä kyllä lyhyemmällekin lenkille, jos tulee hyviä vastaehdotuksia.



Tämä tai joku muu tupalenkki olisi vielä tarjolla, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy edes se yksi kappale. Muussa tapauksessa suuntaan 11:ksi Vantaankoskelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Tavoitteena oli vetää 100 km lenkki 30 kilometrin keskivauhtia. Tämä toteutui, lenkin ollessa 98.1 keskivauhdilla 29.9km/h siirtymineen. Yhdeksän kaverin porukka lähti tuvalta, meitä jäi kolme Vihdissa oikaisemaan takaisinpäin, muiden jatkaessa pitempää mahdollisesti 150 km reittiä.
> 
> Kiitoksia osaanottajille hyvästä seurasta.
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/18306015



Loput kuusi polkivat 138km keskivauhdilla hieman yli 30km/h. Vaikka kastuimme sateessa perusteellisesti ei tullut kylmä. Sitkeän sateen takia säädimme reittiä hieman lyhyemmäksi. Hyvässä seurassa tylsä ajokeli ei tuntunut niin pahalta.

----------


## Iletys

Tällaisen lenkin ajattelin tehdä vastapäivään huomenna. Keskari noin 30km/h. Matka n. 64km.
Lähtö siis Kivenlahden Teboililta ja 17:45 Mankin Nesteeltä.
Ilmoittautukaa nyt joku, niin pysyy motivaatio korkealla.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tällaisen lenkin ajattelin tehdä vastapäivään huomenna. Keskari noin 30km/h. Matka n. 64km.
> Lähtö siis Kivenlahden Teboililta ja 17:45 Mankin Nesteeltä.
> Ilmoittautukaa nyt joku, niin pysyy motivaatio korkealla.



Joo, mä voin tulla, jos pääsen lähtemään ajoissa töistä. Eka päivä duunissa loman jälkeen, joten voi olla vähän kiireitä. Voin laittaa vahvistuksen/peruutuksen vielä huomenna. Tän päivän lenkki saattaa tuntua huomenna vielä jaloissa, joten toi 30 sopii hyvin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Joo, mä voin tulla, jos pääsen lähtemään ajoissa töistä. Eka päivä duunissa loman jälkeen, joten voi olla vähän kiireitä. Voin laittaa vahvistuksen/peruutuksen vielä huomenna. Tän päivän lenkki saattaa tuntua huomenna vielä jaloissa, joten toi 30 sopii hyvin.



Hyvä! Seurailen palstaa (töissä kaiken aikaa) ja lähden vetään tuon joka tapauksessa jos ei ihan hirveesti sada.

----------


## Ari_T

> Hyvä! Seurailen palstaa (töissä kaiken aikaa) ja lähden vetään tuon joka tapauksessa jos ei ihan hirveesti sada.



Oon tulossa lenkille. Sääkin näyttää ihan hyvältä, vaikka vähän tuuleekin.

----------


## happo

> Oon tulossa lenkille. Sääkin näyttää ihan hyvältä, vaikka vähän tuuleekin.



Onko kyseessä kauklahdenväylän päässä oleva Teboil ja 17:30?

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko kyseessä kauklahdenväylän päässä oleva Teboil ja 17:30?



Jep, se juuri.

----------


## kentsu

> Oon tulossa lenkille. Sääkin näyttää ihan hyvältä, vaikka vähän tuuleekin.



Olisin myös tulossa.

----------


## happo

> Jep, se juuri.

----------


## Slaso

Olen tulossa  :Hymy:

----------


## happo

> Tällaisen lenkin ajattelin tehdä vastapäivään huomenna. Keskari noin 30km/h. Matka n. 64km.
> Lähtö siis Kivenlahden Teboililta ja 17:45 Mankin Nesteeltä.
> 
> 
> 
> Ilmoittautukaa nyt joku, niin pysyy motivaatio korkealla.




Vauhdikas lenkki oli ja hyvät kiksit tuli :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Maanantain Tebbarilenkki (60km) meni hyvin. Viisi kuskia lähti. Keskari oli 32,5km/h johtuen kovasta myötätuulesta,,, vai oliko se vastatuuli? Myötätuulessa tasasella 55km/h oli parhaimmillaan vautia, Hr. Hapolla varmaan vielä pikkasen enemmän.

No joka tapauksessa, kukaan ei tippunut matkasta. No ehkä meinasi, mutta sellaistahan ei mun speksaamilla lenkeillä saa tapahtua.  :Hymy:

----------


## happo

> Maanantain Tebbarilenkki (60km) meni hyvin. Viisi kuskia lähti. Keskari oli 32,5km/h johtuen kovasta myötätuulesta,,, vai oliko se vastatuuli? Myötätuulessa tasasella 55km/h oli parhaimmillaan vautia, Hr. Hapolla varmaan vielä pikkasen enemmän.
> 
> No joka tapauksessa, kukaan ei tippunut matkasta. No ehkä meinasi, mutta sellaistahan ei mun speksaamilla lenkeillä saa tapahtua.




Hyvin speksattu ja aikaisemmin ei tuota reittiä ole tullut mentyä.  Heh..tässä vielä, vauhdit nousivat 57,5 km/h  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Maanantain Tebbarilenkki (60km) meni hyvin. Viisi kuskia lähti. Keskari oli 32,5km/h johtuen kovasta myötätuulesta,,, vai oliko se vastatuuli? Myötätuulessa tasasella 55km/h oli parhaimmillaan vautia, Hr. Hapolla varmaan vielä pikkasen enemmän.
> 
> No joka tapauksessa, kukaan ei tippunut matkasta. No ehkä meinasi, mutta sellaistahan ei mun speksaamilla lenkeillä saa tapahtua.



Hienon reitin speksasit - kiitoksia lenkistä. Matkalle taisi tulla muutama vauhdikkaampi pätkä tuuliolojen takia.  :Hymy:

----------


## tipsu

Kiinnostaako ketään ajella perjantaina päivällä (esim. lähtö klo 9.30-11 tjsp) rauhallista maantielenkkiä n. 60 - 70 km tai sitten lyhyempää lenkkiä ja mäkiä? Lauantaikin on ihan mahdollinen lenkkipäivä, silloin voi ajaa pidempäänkin, mutta rauhallisesti olisi tarkoitus mennä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Espoon lenkkeilijöillekin tiedoksi: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...00#post1676400

Siis HePon lenkkien keskustelussa, vaikka kyseessä ei HePon lenkki olekaan, mutta siellä aihe on tullut esille.

----------


## VPR

Torstaitupailua/tammailua: http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showt...66#post1676766

----------


## YocceT

Espoolaisilla vauhdit kasvaa kun pitää jo motarille siirtyä?

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...oottoritiella/

----------


## Spica

> Espoolaisilla vauhdit kasvaa kun pitää jo motarille siirtyä?
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...oottoritiella/



Todellakin. Itsekin olen eksynyt motarille kerran - nimenomaan EKSYNYT en tarkoituksella, vaikka vauhti olikin päällä - rakenteellinen nopeus on varmasti myös yli 45km/h niin pyörässä kuin kuskissa  :Vink: 

Sattui niin, että tulin jorvaksentietä, enkä nähnyt motarin alkua osoittavaa kylttiä (eli risteyksessä, josta käännytään kivenlahteen kun tullaan kirkkonummelta espooseen päin), joten en kääntynytkään vanhalle jorvaksentielle... Ja loppu on historiaa. Seuraavasta liittymästä alas. Tulipahan tempoiltua vähän lenkillä.

----------


## VPR

Siellä on hyvä harjoitella rekan peesissä ajamista  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/Ku...336175471.html

----------


## happo

Olisiko mielessä perinteinen tupalenkki huomenna 30-(31) km/h nopeudella ja reittiä?

----------


## Iletys

Itse pääsen taas vain noin kahdeksi tunniksi lenkkeilemään. Tuun varmaan tuvalle ja katson mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna melotaan ja sunnuntaina ajetaan Tammisaaressa Eteläkärjen ajot.

----------


## happo

> Itse pääsen taas vain noin kahdeksi tunniksi lenkkeilemään. Tuun varmaan tuvalle ja katson mitä tapahtuu.



Sopii myös lyhyempi lenkki..kunhan pääsee porukassa menemään :Vink:

----------


## Iletys

> Sopii myös lyhyempi lenkki..kunhan pääsee porukassa menemään



Ok. Tuvalle siis.

----------


## happo

> Ok. Tuvalle siis.



Joo!

----------


## mantis

Mulle kävis huomenna joku perinteisen kaavan lenkki. Esim joku tän tyyppinen hiidenveden kierto http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...89263,1.226349

----------


## kentsu

> Joo!



Tulen myös tuvalle lauantaina kello 10ksi.

----------


## rhubarb

Huomennakin (13.8.) on muuten jotain TdH:n kiertoa tuon HePon retkiporukan yhteydessä, en muista mainittiinko asiasta täällä. 28- ja 25-vauhtiset saapunevat Bemböleen (Kunnarlantien alkuun) joskus 11 kieppeillä, lähtö kaavailtu klo 10 Velodromilta ja kaupunkiosuudella tulee varmaan kohtuullisesti KLV:ää. Retkiajelijat sitten joskus myöhemmin.

----------


## TuH

Minkäslaista tupalenkkiä tiedossa sunnuntaille? Lähtö klo 10 vai 11?

Jos ei parempia reittiehdotuksia ilmaannu, niin miten olisi vakkari viime keväältä: Bemböle-Kauklahti-Pikkala-Degerby-Päivölä-Tähtelä-Virkkala (tauko ST1)-Siuntion kk-Huhmari-Veikkola-Bemböle? (n. 125 km)

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Minkäslaista tupalenkkiä tiedossa sunnuntaille? Lähtö klo 10 vai 11?
> 
> Jos ei parempia reittiehdotuksia ilmaannu, niin miten olisi vakkari viime keväältä: Bemböle-Kauklahti-Pikkala-Degerby-Päivölä-Tähtelä-Virkkala (tauko ST1)-Siuntion kk-Huhmari-Veikkola-Bemböle? (n. 125 km)



Olen tulossa ja lähden mielellään klo 10

----------


## TuH

Vähän hiljaiselta nyt vaikuttaa tämä su-tupailu. Pitäiskö vaan suosiolla suunnistaa Vantaankoskelle?

----------


## VPR

Pelkäätkö vetohommia?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## rhubarb

> Pelkäätkö vetohommia?



Yksin voi ajaa yksinkin!

----------


## TuH

> Pelkäätkö vetohommia?



En, mutta nyt olin ihan rehtiä porukkalenkki-elämystä vailla. Kaksin ajaessa kaverista on seuraa ja miksei vetoapuakin, mutta ei se oikein isolla (tai edes pienellä) porukalla ajamista vastaa.

----------


## JA-J

> Vähän hiljaiselta nyt vaikuttaa tämä su-tupailu. Pitäiskö vaan suosiolla suunnistaa Vantaankoskelle?



Minultakin ääni ehdotetulle reitille ja klo 10 lähdölle. Koska tajusin vastata tähän näin myöhään, käyn kymmeneltä katsomassa tuvalla ja jos ketään ei näy ajelen rauhassa
Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## Iletys

Kiinnostaako jotakuta lähteä Kivenlahden Teboililta (17:30) ja/tai Mankin Nesteeltä (17:45) max 30km/h palauttavalle. Matkana n.50km (max 2h).
Tai no vedän tämän tyyppisen joka tapauksessa. Jos nyt joku kuitenkin kertoisi tulostaan, niin ei tarvitse yksin huoltoasemalla palloilla.

Esm tämä myötäpäivään.

----------


## kp63

Nyt on aikaa ajella sitä PK-lenkkiä. Toivotaan säitä. Tossa olis tyrkyllä vähän pitempi siivu noin 28-32 keskarilla. Keskari riippuu säästä ja tuulenhalkojien määrästä. Lenkille saa osallistua myös vain kansipaikalle, olen varautunut vetämään koko kiekan. Ajankohtana olisi ensimmäinen sateeton päivä seuraavista: ensi viikonlopun su tai seuraavan viikonlopun la tai su. Lähtö Espoon Bembölen kahvituvalta viimeistään klo 8.30, niin jää vähän pelivaraa valoisan suhteen. Tauoilla olisi tarkoitus ihan kunnolla ruokailla. Laittakaapa toiveita, reittivinkkejä jne tänne tai YV.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...f1a9c048&msa=0

----------


## Ari_T

> Nyt on aikaa ajella sitä PK-lenkkiä. Toivotaan säitä. Tossa olis tyrkyllä vähän pitempi siivu noin 28-32 keskarilla. Keskari riippuu säästä ja tuulenhalkojien määrästä. Lenkille saa osallistua myös vain kansipaikalle, olen varautunut vetämään koko kiekan. Ajankohtana olisi ensimmäinen sateeton päivä seuraavista: ensi viikonlopun su tai seuraavan viikonlopun la tai su. Lähtö Espoon Bembölen kahvituvalta viimeistään klo 8.30, niin jää vähän pelivaraa valoisan suhteen. Tauoilla olisi tarkoitus ihan kunnolla ruokailla. Laittakaapa toiveita, reittivinkkejä jne tänne tai YV.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...f1a9c048&msa=0



Joo, voisin lähteä mukaan. Oliko jokin erityinen syy sille, ettei Vihtiin ajeta Tervalammen ja Ojakkalan kautta? Lähtöaika on ok, koska tuohon on tosiaan hyvä jättää pelivaraa valon kanssa.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntai menee palautuessa  :Kieli pitkällä:  mutta sitä seuraava viikonloppu on vapaa vaikka mua kosiskeltiinkin jo Myllyn pyöräilyyn. Ajan mieluummin pitkää iisisti kuin 240 km 34:n keskarilla. Ehdotan lauantaita niin sunnuntai jäisi palautteluun/kevyelle esim v-kosken lenkille.

----------


## kp63

> Joo, voisin lähteä mukaan. Oliko jokin erityinen syy sille, ettei Vihtiin ajeta Tervalammen ja Ojakkalan kautta? Lähtöaika on ok, koska tuohon on tosiaan hyvä jättää pelivaraa valon kanssa.



Lapsuusajan  :No huh!: -kokemukset . Vihdistä Nummelaan pääsee nykyään menemättä Porintielle ja Nummelan läpi on ihan kiva ajaa. Mutta kumpikin reitti on ok. Ratkaistaan asia jossain mäkikirissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Reitistä vielä: onko Antiaistentie varmasti päällystetty? Näyttää epäilyttävästi soratieltä. Lisäksi Lopen keskustassa kannattaa ajaa Jokiniementietä kantatie 54:n sijaan.

----------


## StePe

> Reitistä vielä: onko Antiaistentie varmasti päällystetty? Näyttää epäilyttävästi soratieltä. Lisäksi Lopen keskustassa kannattaa ajaa Jokiniementietä kantatie 54:n sijaan.



Kyllä Antiaistentie on moneen kertaan porukalla ajettu - länsipäässä päällysteen kunto ei ole aivan priimaa, mutta on se kohtuudella ajettavissa (viimeksi lauantaina tuli taas tuo pätkä testattua ja se kuuluu ehdottamasti yksin ajaessa omiin suosikkipätkiin, mutta isommalla porukalla ei kannata pitää tiukkaa parijonoa).

----------


## Xamnala

> Kyllä Antiaistentie on moneen kertaan porukalla ajettu - länsipäässä päällysteen kunto ei ole aivan priimaa, mutta on se kohtuudella ajettavissa (viimeksi lauantaina tuli taas tuo pätkä testattua ja se kuuluu ehdottamasti yksin ajaessa omiin suosikkipätkiin, mutta isommalla porukalla ei kannata pitää tiukkaa parijonoa).



Taisin nähdä sinut lauantaina Antiaistentiellä ajamassa (ajoit yksin?) Olin sienimetsällä Antiaistentien loppupäässä Vahermajärven rannalla. Olen ajanut kymmenisen kertaa tänä suvena ko. tien Karkkilan suuntaan ja aina vaan tuntuu yhtä mutkaiselta ja mäkiseltä. Aamulla aikaisin kun uskaltaa ajaa vähän reippaammin, olen saanut jossain könkäreessä 77 kmh näyttöön. Suositeltava tie, joskin loppupään asfaltti noin 5 km kuoppaista.

----------


## SIX GARBON

> Reitistä vielä: onko Antiaistentie varmasti päällystetty? Näyttää epäilyttävästi soratieltä. Lisäksi Lopen keskustassa kannattaa ajaa Jokiniementietä kantatie 54:n sijaan.



Tie on päällystetty. Alkuosa on hyvää asfalttia mutta loppuosa huonompaa. Maasto on mäkistä ja tie kapea. Maisemat on hienot lampien takia. Karkkilasta lähdettäessä tulee muutama isompi mäki. Loppuosalla on pienempiä nousuja ja pinnoite on huonoa ei kumminkaan hiekkätietä.

----------


## Iletys

> Kiinnostaako jotakuta lähteä Kivenlahden Teboililta (17:30) ja/tai Mankin Nesteeltä (17:45) max 30km/h palauttavalle. Matkana n.50km (max 2h).
> Tai no vedän tämän tyyppisen joka tapauksessa. Jos nyt joku kuitenkin kertoisi tulostaan, niin ei tarvitse yksin huoltoasemalla palloilla.
> 
> Esm tämä myötäpäivään.



Tämä peruttu. Sadetta näyttää tulevan. Trainerin päälle hikoilemaan hetkeksi.

----------


## Steely

> Tämä peruttu. Sadetta näyttää tulevan. Trainerin päälle hikoilemaan hetkeksi.



Tai sitten harjoittelemaan sadevarusteiden käyttöä ellei vauhtia saa niin kovaksi että ruumiin lämpö kuivattaa ne muutamat pisarat joita nyt tulee. 
Siis testbed ei näytä nyt mitään suuria sadepilviä.

Minun on pakko lähteä polkemaan, koska tulin aamulla fillarilla duuniin, mutta PK on kivaa kun se ei rasita   :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Tai sitten harjoittelemaan sadevarusteiden käyttöä ellei vauhtia saa niin kovaksi että ruumiin lämpö kuivattaa ne muutamat pisarat joita nyt tulee. 
> Siis testbed ei näytä nyt mitään suuria sadepilviä.
> 
> Minun on pakko lähteä polkemaan, koska tulin aamulla fillarilla duuniin, mutta PK on kivaa kun se ei rasita



Pakko se on trainerikin kunnolla korkata. Yksin pyöräily ei motivoi, niin ei se sateesta (edes pienestä) paremmaksi muutu. Nyt kun joku olisi kirjoittanut, että ilmoittautuu lenkille, niin sitä olisi ollut hetkessä pihalla. Ja nyt trainerille.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna voisi ajella taas PK:ta, kattelen aamulla reittiä.

----------


## VPR

Vaihteeksi hieman pidempää:

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...h&vpsrc=6&z=10

----------


## Steely

> Vaihteeksi hieman pidempää:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...h&vpsrc=6&z=10



Jos haluaa ajaa vielä pidemmän niin ei käännytä Siuntiontieltä Niemenkykäläntielle vaan jatketaan Immulantien risteykseen asti, josta
LohjaAs kautta Lehmijärventielle, josta Nummelaan.

PS. Veikkolan paloasemalta lähti eilen kuusi kaveria lenkille eli on paljastunut että siellä toimii jokin porukka, joka ei halua mainostaa itseään.
Yritämme (Veikkolan maantielenkit) liittoutua heidän kanssaan  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Jos haluaa ajaa vielä pidemmän niin ei käännytä Siuntiontieltä Niemenkykäläntielle vaan jatketaan Immulantien risteykseen asti, josta
> LohjaAs kautta Lehmijärventielle, josta Nummelaan.



Ajattelin ajaa vastapäivään. Paljon pidempää ei viitti ajaa kun tulee pimeä.

----------


## VPR

Lähdettiin kolmistaan tammojen keskeltä pitkälle, yksi kääntyi Porintiellä takaisin ja ajettiin kahdestaan loppulenkki. Kiitos mukana olleille! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/107542775

----------


## VPR

> Nyt on aikaa ajella sitä PK-lenkkiä. Toivotaan säitä. Tossa olis tyrkyllä vähän pitempi siivu noin 28-32 keskarilla. Keskari riippuu säästä ja tuulenhalkojien määrästä. Lenkille saa osallistua myös vain kansipaikalle, olen varautunut vetämään koko kiekan. Ajankohtana olisi ensimmäinen sateeton päivä seuraavista: ensi viikonlopun su tai seuraavan viikonlopun la tai su. Lähtö Espoon Bembölen kahvituvalta viimeistään klo 8.30, niin jää vähän pelivaraa valoisan suhteen. Tauoilla olisi tarkoitus ihan kunnolla ruokailla. Laittakaapa toiveita, reittivinkkejä jne tänne tai YV.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...f1a9c048&msa=0



Ylihuomenna näyttäisi olevan erinomainen sää, 21 astetta ja puolipilvistä. Ehdotan että ajamme lenkin vielä kun hyviä kelejä riittää, ensi viikolle on luvassa 16-17 asteen lämpötiloja ja vaihdellen pilvistä/sateista ja parina päivänä aurinkoista.

----------


## kp63

Joo näin olis tarkoitus, kiva jos lähet mukaan. Näillä näkymin olis sit jo 4 eli Harry ja Ari on kanssa tulossa. Eli homma sen kun kevenee. Koht voidaa ajaa jo joku sakkolenkki. Eli su 8.30 tuvalta.

----------


## Ari_T

> Joo näin olis tarkoitus, kiva jos lähet mukaan. Näillä näkymin olis sit jo 4 eli Harry ja Ari on kanssa tulossa. Eli homma sen kun kevenee. Koht voidaa ajaa jo joku sakkolenkki. Eli su 8.30 tuvalta.



Tollahan tulee sit jo parijono eli saadaan vetää ~160 km per ukko.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tollahan tulee sit jo parijono eli saadaan vetää ~160 km per ukko.



Tulen mukaan. Eli vetotöitä nyt ~128 km per ukko :-)

----------


## Ari_T

Juteltiin jollain lenkillä kp63:n kanssa näistä ylipitkistä ja jostain Hausjärven kiepistä oli puhetta. Tässä pari hahmotelmaa, joista ensimmäinen on jo kertaalleen ajettu tänä kesänä:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid= 205922305364925348536.0004a556bb5829e4076b8

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid= 205922305364925348536.0004a6ae6c5c73e421104

Voin muokata noista jotain suunnitelmaa tuleville viikonlopuille, jos mahdollisilla osallistujilla on toiveita ja hyviä ehdotuksia.

----------


## apuajaja

> Tulen mukaan. Eli vetotöitä nyt ~128 km per ukko :-)



Vahvistan vielä myöhemmin, mutta jättänen huomisen väliin. Jouduin tänään aika koville enkä usko että palaudun riittävästi kolmesatasta silmälläpitäen, enkä välitä olla riippakivenä.

----------


## americano

Is anyone interested in going about 120km at 28-32km/hour from Tupa?   I want to start earlier then the 11 group.  8 or 9?  I don't know any routes yet.

----------


## rhubarb

> Is anyone interested in going about 120km at 28-32km/hour from Tupa?   I want to start earlier then the 11 group.  8 or 9?  I don't know any routes yet.



In the event there isn't, there's a new regular 9:00 start from Vantaankoski on Sundays (http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...n-yhteislenkit). Might be too far unless you're in eastern Espoo or coming by car, of course.

/poaching

----------


## Iletys

Kiinostaako vetästä (taas) tätä lenkkiä huomenna MA klo 17:30. Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboil. Seuraava lähtöpaikka Mankin Neste (17:45). Vauhtina 30-32km/h riippuen kelistä ja menohaluista.
Sadetta uhakaa illalle, mutta ehkä vasta lenkin jälkeen. Ja tulosuunta olisi kaakosta.

----------


## Ihanpihalla

Minulle natsaisi aika, reitti ja ehkä vauhtikin. Tulen Lintuvaarasta, joten Neste Mankki Ma 22.8 klo 17:45...

----------


## Iletys

> Minulle natsaisi aika, reitti ja ehkä vauhtikin. Tulen Lintuvaarasta, joten Neste Mankki Ma 22.8 klo 17:45...



Hyvä! Kahtotaan vielä huomenna tilannetta. Sääennusteet kun veikkaa reipasta sadetta illalle, mutta joskus ne vielä aikaistuu. Eli voisi huomenna puoliltapäivin päättää ennusteiden mukaan.

----------


## Ihanpihalla

Minä voin lykätä lopullista päätöstä lähdöstä ainakin 16:00:aan asti. Myös mahdollinen aikaistaminen on OK. Katellaan kelejä rauhassa.

----------


## VPR

Pitkänmatkalaisetkin ovat perillä. Tupa-tupa tuli 324 km ja keskari himpun päälle 32. Ulkomaanvahvistus ajoi kanssamme Hämeenlinnaan ja palasi junalla kotiin. Antiaistentien alamäessä ajoin uuden nopeusennätykseni 83,2 km/h, välitys oli 53-12 ja kadenssi 144.  :Leveä hymy:  Pinnamagneetti hieman sekoili mutta Rengosta eteenpäin on jälki kunnossa. Suurkiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/108341118
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/108341034

----------


## TuH

Hieno suoritus! Taisi tosiaan "muutama" tunti (10?) vierähtää satulassa tuolla reissulla...  :Hymy: 

Montako teitä nyt oli ajamassa?

----------


## VPR

Minä, kp63, Jari Kulmala ja Ari_T. Ajoaika tasan 10 tuntia ja taukoineen 12h 25min.

----------


## Steely

> Minä, kp63, Jari Kulmala ja Ari_T. Ajoaika tasan 10 tuntia ja taukoineen 12h 25min.



Mietin jossakin vaiheessa hetken että olisin lähtenyt tälle lenkille, mutta koska näytti siltä
että osallistujat ovat kaikki kilpaurheilijatasoisia, niin en pitänyt järkevänä pilata heidän
suoritustaan. Peesin varassa matkaan lähtö siis hirvitti  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

Erittäin hieno lenkki oli, vaikka välillä vähän satoikin ja tiet olivat märkiä. Menomatkalla paineltiin myötätuulessa melkoista kyytiä. Esim. tuo Renko-Akaa taisi mennä noin 35 km/h keskarilla. Paluumatkalla oli jonkin aikaa melko tyhjät jalat mutta loppumatkalla löytyi taas lisää voimia. Kiitoksia lenkkiseuralle ja otetaan ensi kesänä uudestaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Kiitos omasta puolestani porukalle. Kova lenkki ja porukka. Ilman teknisia ja muita murheita selvittiin. Alkuperäisesta 2-stopin taktiikasta siirryttiin lennosta 3 stoppiin, joka oli ihan hyvä päätös. Oisin kuvitellut, että ollaan loppumatkasta ihan töttöröö, mutta kaikilla riitti potkua, niinkuin VPR-datasta näkee. Nyt aamulla havaittavissa "pientä" jumia jaloissa. Reitti kokonaisuutena ihan suositeltava perus PK-lenkki. Ihan heti ei kyllä tee mieli ajaa yli 3-satasta. Mutta Arilla onkin ens viikonlopuksi sprinttiehdotelma tossa jo tyrkyllä.

----------


## VPR

Ai ens viikonloppuna pitäis ajaa taas yli 200.  :Leveä hymy:  Katotaan ny. Tota Hausjärveä oon tänä kesänä hinkannu jo kahdesti joten Janakkala näillä näkymin kiinnostavampi.

----------


## Iletys

> Kiinostaako vetästä (taas) tätä lenkkiä huomenna MA klo 17:30. Lähtö Kivenlahden Teboil. Seuraava lähtöpaikka Mankin Neste (17:45). Vauhtina 30-32km/h riippuen kelistä ja menohaluista.
> Sadetta uhakaa illalle, mutta ehkä vasta lenkin jälkeen. Ja tulosuunta olisi kaakosta.



Lähden 17:30 ajaman tätä lenkkiä. Sen verran jalkoja kolottaa eilisestä lenkistä, että tuo keskari on varmaan max 30. Jollei joku tee vetotöitä puolestani.
Ei pitäisi kauheasti ainakaan sataa jos sataa. Mukaan ny! Ny!

----------


## Ihanpihalla

Tulen mukaan 17:45 Mankilta. Vedän minkä kykenen, mutta tässä(kin) asiassa halut saattavat ylittää kyvyt.

----------


## Ihanpihalla

Tulen mukaan 17:45 Mankilta. Vedän minkä kykenen, mutta tässä(kin) asiassa halut saattavat ylittää kyvyt.

----------


## Iletys

Sitten hidastetaan jos tuntuu pahalta. Mulle käy palauttavakin lenkki.  :Hymy:

----------


## tipsu

> Lähden 17:30 ajaman tätä lenkkiä. Sen verran jalkoja kolottaa eilisestä lenkistä, että tuo keskari on varmaan max 30. Jollei joku tee vetotöitä puolestani.
> Ei pitäisi kauheasti ainakaan sataa jos sataa. Mukaan ny! Ny!



Kastuitteko?  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Kastuitteko?



Aika tasanen suihku koko matkan.  :Hymy:  Kovaa mentiin. Ihanpihalla ei ollut ihan pihalla vaan veti kyllä hienosti fillarikilsoihin nähden. Tosin muita kilsoja oli kyllä melkoisesti. Kiitos lenkistä!

----------


## kp63

Tossa Arille muokkausehdotus Norjaan. La näyttää tosi hyvältä ajopäivältä eli tää vois olla perinteinen TUPA-lenkki eli noin 30-32 keskarilla ja lähtö siis klo 10.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...ac2bf3ac&msa=0

Sunnuntaina klo 11 voisin vetää Espoon lenkin sillee takuulenkkinä (28-30 vauhtia + mäet rauhallisesti ), että mahdollisimman moni uskaltaa mukaan. Yhdellä tauolla noin 120km ja suuntana länsi.

----------


## Ihanpihalla

> Aika tasanen suihku koko matkan.  Kovaa mentiin. Ihanpihalla ei ollut ihan pihalla vaan veti kyllä hienosti fillarikilsoihin nähden. Tosin muita kilsoja oli kyllä melkoisesti. Kiitos lenkistä!



Kiitos itsellesi hyvästä lenkkiseurasta ja reitistä. Sateen  ajoitus oli kyllä täydellinen; viimeiset pisarat tulivat Leppävaaran kotimäessä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tossa Arille muokkausehdotus Norjaan. La näyttää tosi hyvältä ajopäivältä eli tää vois olla perinteinen TUPA-lenkki eli noin 30-32 keskarilla ja lähtö siis klo 10.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...ac2bf3ac&msa=0



Lauantaiksi lupaa hyvää ajosäätä, joten tällä ehdotelmalla voisi lähteä liikkeelle.

----------


## VPR

> Tossa Arille muokkausehdotus Norjaan. La näyttää tosi hyvältä ajopäivältä eli tää vois olla perinteinen TUPA-lenkki eli noin 30-32 keskarilla ja lähtö siis klo 10.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...ac2bf3ac&msa=0



Tuossa on mulle uutta välit Uusikylä-Oitti ja Hausjärvi kk-Launonen. Oitin jälkeen kannattaa ajaa Töytynmäen ja Syvänojan kautta Vanhaa Valtatietä pitkin 54:n sijasta.

----------


## kp63

Kiinnostaako ketään ajaa tänään tuvalta klo 15.30...16.30 noin 3.5 tunnin PK lenkki. Ajan ite joka tapauksessa ja ehkä niin, että oon klo 18 Vantaankoskella.

----------


## Iletys

*Torstaina 18:00 Tuvalta VK:ta ja ehkäpä rinnekotia*. Jos pari 15-20min vetoa tekisi. Kiinostaisiko ketään? Perjantaita voisi pitää varapäivänä kun ilimoista ei tiedä. Alkaa olla viimeset hetket tehotreeneille

Lauantain lenkki kiinnostaisi, mutta eipä taida aika riittää. Sunnuntaille ilmoittaudun jo säävarauksella.

----------


## JKy

> Tossa Arille muokkausehdotus Norjaan. La näyttää tosi hyvältä ajopäivältä eli tää vois olla perinteinen TUPA-lenkki eli noin 30-32 keskarilla ja lähtö siis klo 10.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...ac2bf3ac&msa=0
> 
> Sunnuntaina klo 11 voisin vetää Espoon lenkin sillee takuulenkkinä (28-30 vauhtia + mäet rauhallisesti ), että mahdollisimman moni uskaltaa mukaan. Yhdellä tauolla noin 120km ja suuntana länsi.



Ilmottaudun mukaan Su-lenkille säävarauksella.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> *Torstaina 18:00 Tuvalta VK:ta ja ehkäpä rinnekotia*. Jos pari 15-20min vetoa tekisi. Kiinostaisiko ketään? Perjantaita voisi pitää varapäivänä kun ilimoista ei tiedä. Alkaa olla viimeset hetket tehotreeneille
> 
> Lauantain lenkki kiinnostaisi, mutta eipä taida aika riittää. Sunnuntaille ilmoittaudun jo säävarauksella.



Dodii, meikäläinen on taas remmissa pienen kesälomatauon jälkeen... torstain lenkki kiinnostaa, jos säät ovat ok. Tarvittaessa voin lähteä aikaisemminkin liikkeelle (esim. 17.30).
Yritän tulla myös sunnuntain pk-lenkille, lauantaina en pääse muiden menojen vuoksi.

----------


## Iletys

> Dodii, meikäläinen on taas remmissa pienen kesälomatauon jälkeen... torstain lenkki kiinnostaa, jos säät ovat ok. Tarvittaessa voin lähteä aikaisemminkin liikkeelle (esim. 17.30).
> Yritän tulla myös sunnuntain pk-lenkille, lauantaina en pääse muiden menojen vuoksi.



Hienoa! Piirtelen vielä jonkun reitin vaikka aika perusmeiningeillä mennään. Lähetään 18:00 jos joku tammaravilainen haluaa tulla mukaan.

----------


## Iletys

Mennään Tammaravien kanssa alkumatka Sepänkylään saakka.
Volsintieltä Evitskogintielle ajetaan vaauuhdilla. Jos ajan edellä, niin minun takana reitin pääsee n.37km/h(teholla). Sakista saa tippua, ohittaa saa ja vetovuoroja vaihtaa. Pääasia, että ajetaan siististi ja omilla kynnys-sykkeillä. Jääneitä odotellaan. Eli luultavasti minua.
Toinen veto tehdään noin 5km tämän jälkeen Sjökullantien alkupuolelta Veikkolaan saakka. Ja meininki sama kuin edellisessä.
Veikkolasta ajetaan samaa reittiä kuin Tammaravit. Joku matemaatikko osaa varmaan sanoa ollaanko paluumatkalla samaan aikaan samoilla alueilla?

KARTTA (myötäillen kellon kulkusuuntaa)

----------


## happo

> Lauantaiksi lupaa hyvää ajosäätä, joten tällä ehdotelmalla voisi lähteä liikkeelle.



Tämä kiinnostaa myös! Yli 200 km on tosin hieman liikaa..

----------


## Steely

> Toinen veto tehdään noin 5km tämän jälkeen Sjökullantien alkupuolelta Veikkolaan saakka. Ja meininki sama kuin edellisessä.
> Veikkolasta ajetaan samaa reittiä kuin Tammaravit. Joku matemaatikko osaa varmaan sanoa ollaanko paluumatkalla samaan aikaan samoilla alueilla?
> KARTTA (myötäillen kellon kulkusuuntaa)



Siitä vaan ajamaan 37 km/h Kylmälän mäkiä nimenomaan näin päin  :Hymy:     (Toisinpäin se onnistuu paljon helpommin )

PS. Veikkolan paloasemalta lähti eilen peräti 12 ukkoa lenkille !

----------


## Iletys

> Siitä vaan ajamaan 37 km/h Kylmälän mäkiä nimenomaan näin päin     (Toisinpäin se onnistuu paljon helpommin )
> 
> PS. Veikkolan paloasemalta lähti eilen peräti 12 ukkoa lenkille !



Etelätuuli.  :Hymy: 

Kyllä Veikkolassa tuntuu kuskeja olevan. Joku Get2gether joskus?

----------


## Iletys

> Tämä kiinnostaa myös! Yli 200 km on tosin hieman liikaa..



Jos tuo sunnuntain sää näyttää vielä perjantainakin huonolta, niin voin piirrellä tuosta lenkistä lauantaille lyhennetyn version. Itse haluaisin mennä tuon myös, mutta ei taida aika riittää. Tunti pitäisi ainakin raapasta pois.

----------


## Ari_T

> Jos tuo sunnuntain sää näyttää vielä perjantainakin huonolta, niin voin piirrellä tuosta lenkistä lauantaille lyhennetyn version. Itse haluaisin mennä tuon myös, mutta ei taida aika riittää. Tunti pitäisi ainakin raapasta pois.



Eikös tämä mene perinteiseen tapaan niin, että lähdet mukaan lenkille ja Janakkalassa alat selittää, kuinka tarttis olla kello NN kotona.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Eikös tämä mene perinteiseen tapaan niin, että lähdet mukaan lenkille ja Janakkalassa alat selittää, kuinka tarttis olla kello NN kotona.



No sehän tässä justiin oli mielessä. Jos ysiltä lähtisi ja tunnin tauottelisi, niin kerkeis sellasen 180km vetään. Eli tota ei enää kiritä. Katos ku mä oon nyt näin fiksu.  :Vink: 

Piirtelin Wannabe Janakkala lenkin lähdön la aamuksi. Jos tulisi teidän mukaan, mutta kääntyisi Hyvinkään tienoilla pois. Matkaa tulisi 140km. Se on kait lauantaina sen verran siisti ilma, että pare vaan lähteä.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Mennään Tammaravien kanssa alkumatka Sepänkylään saakka.
> Volsintieltä Evitskogintielle ajetaan vaauuhdilla. Jos ajan edellä, niin minun takana reitin pääsee n.37km/h(teholla). Sakista saa tippua, ohittaa saa ja vetovuoroja vaihtaa. Pääasia, että ajetaan siististi ja omilla kynnys-sykkeillä. Jääneitä odotellaan. Eli luultavasti minua.
> Toinen veto tehdään noin 5km tämän jälkeen Sjökullantien alkupuolelta Veikkolaan saakka. Ja meininki sama kuin edellisessä.
> Veikkolasta ajetaan samaa reittiä kuin Tammaravit. Joku matemaatikko osaa varmaan sanoa ollaanko paluumatkalla samaan aikaan samoilla alueilla?
> 
> KARTTA (myötäillen kellon kulkusuuntaa)



Tämä passaa. Koitetaan saada hapokas setti aikaiseksi  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Katotaan jos eksyn paikalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> La näyttää tosi hyvältä ajopäivältä eli tää vois olla perinteinen TUPA-lenkki eli noin 30-32 keskarilla ja lähtö siis klo 10.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...ac2bf3ac&msa=0
> 
> Sunnuntaina klo 11 voisin vetää Espoon lenkin sillee takuulenkkinä (28-30 vauhtia + mäet rauhallisesti ), että mahdollisimman moni uskaltaa mukaan. Yhdellä tauolla noin 120km ja suuntana länsi.



ja tossa su klo 11 tuvalta alkavan lenkin reitti (vienee yhteensä noin 4.5h), jonka voi ajaa kumminpäin haluaa. Itelle riittävä sää on se, että taukopaikalle pääsee kuivana, sit voikin kastua.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=...05154,0.362892

antaaks joku ohje, ku noi mun kartat tulostuu nykyään enää pisteinä eli tietäpitkin oleva viiva häviää. onko liikaa kilometrejä vai mikä?

----------


## Steely

> ja tossa su klo 11 tuvalta alkavan lenkin reitti (vienee yhteensä noin 4.5h), jonka voi ajaa kumminpäin haluaa. Itelle riittävä sää on se, että taukopaikalle pääsee kuivana, sit voikin kastua.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=...05154,0.362892
> 
> antaaks joku ohje, ku noi mun kartat tulostuu nykyään enää pisteinä eli tietäpitkin oleva viiva häviää. onko liikaa kilometrejä vai mikä?



Moro,
Minulla tuo kartta näyttää vain kaksi sinistä pallukkaa (lähtö ja tauko LohjaAs huotsikalla).

Veikkolan porukka ajoi hiljan seur. lenkin, jota voi suositella. 
Lopussa Espoo haluaa varmaankin Vihdistä ajaa Ojakkalan, Otalammen kautta Velskolaan.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0&...0064aa78653f8a

Aika ajoin Google Mapsin kanssa on vaikeuksia, jolloin yleensä joutuu poistamaan sen pätkän, jossa
ongelmia on. Tästä syystä reitit kannattaa piirtää useammassa pätkässä.
Minulla tosin on aika vähän kokemusta mistään piirrosvälineistä ja joku muu voi osata neuvoa paremmin.

PS. Veikkolan "Veteraanit" lähtevät Veikkolan VPKlta su kello 09:00 (tällä tietoa).
Tämä veteraaniporukka ei pidä meteliä itsestään eikä mainosta lenkkejään millään foorumilla.
Sen ydin koostuu n. 60-vuotiaista veteraaneista. Porukka "Veikkolan maantielenkit" on ollut
näillä lenkeillä mukana mm. viime tiistaina meitä oli yhteensä 12 kuskia ! Joskus voitaisiin ajaa yhdessä Espoon kanssa tai kohdata samalla taukopaikalla. Tiedustelen
sitä noilta veteraaneilta.

----------


## VPR

Tehojengi ajoi nelistään, meikäläisen keskari oli ekalla spurtilla 39,9 km/h ja tokalla 37,6 km/h. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109322979

----------


## Iletys

> Tehojengi ajoi nelistään, meikäläisen keskari oli ekalla spurtilla 39,9 km/h ja tokalla 37,6 km/h. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109322979



Oli hapokasta. Tuo eka vetäsy oli kyllä hyvä. Toka oli vähän turhan mäkinen. Kiitos myöskin että lähditte mukaan. Ei sitä yksin saa tuollasta aikaan.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Oli hapokasta. Tuo eka vetäsy oli kyllä hyvä. Toka oli vähän turhan mäkinen. Kiitos myöskin että lähditte mukaan. Ei sitä yksin saa tuollasta aikaan.



Hyvä setti tänään! Kaikin puolin onnistunut treeni ja sääkin oli mitä mainioin. Kuten tuossa todettiin niin eka setti meni multakin ihan ok, mutta tokassa rupesi jo kirjaimellisesti vähän hapottamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> ja tossa su klo 11 tuvalta alkavan lenkin reitti (vienee yhteensä noin 4.5h), jonka voi ajaa kumminpäin haluaa. Itelle riittävä sää on se, että taukopaikalle pääsee kuivana, sit voikin kastua.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=...05154,0.362892
> 
> antaaks joku ohje, ku noi mun kartat tulostuu nykyään enää pisteinä eli tietäpitkin oleva viiva häviää. onko liikaa kilometrejä vai mikä?



Reitti lyhyesti txt-moodilla: Tauko Mäntynummen Shell ja Reitti karkeasti : Brobacka...Ojakkala..Nummela..Vesikansantie / Bäcksintie...Voll...Kirkkonummi

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Reitti lyhyesti txt-moodilla: Tauko Mäntynummen Shell ja Reitti karkeasti : Brobacka...Ojakkala..Nummela..Vesikansantie / Bäcksintie...Voll...Kirkkonummi



Joskus gmaps vaan bugittaa. Kokeilin piirtää ja tallettaa reitin ja ilmeisesti onnistui:  http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...39147,0.727158

----------


## Iletys

Lähteekös joku vetään la aamuna 10:00 Janakkalan porukan mukana PK:ta tämän lyhennetyn lenkin? 140km.

----------


## VPR

Eikös lähtö ollut lauantaina klo 10?

----------


## Iletys

> Eikös lähtö ollut lauantaina klo 10?



No niimpä olikin. Hyvä homma. Sopii paremmin. En tiedä mistä tuon ajan kaivoin. Kiitos!

----------


## kp63

Jari, sä oot Bittiguru, kiitos. Eli su reitti Jarin postauksessa ja kumpikin kiertosuunta ok

----------


## jopo73

> Lähteekös joku vetään la aamuna 10:00 Janakkalan porukan mukana PK:ta tämän lyhennetyn lenkin? 140km.



Ajatus oli tulla la aamuna tuvalle ihmettelemään menoa, tuo pidempi pätkä kiinnostaa mutta jos ei vauhdissa pysy niin voisin siirtyä lyhennetylle tai sitten jatkan tuon pidemmän omaan tahtiin. Kerrankin kun on koko päivä aikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## happo

> Lähteekös joku vetään la aamuna 10:00 Janakkalan porukan mukana PK:ta tämän lyhennetyn lenkin? 140km.



 Oisin tulossa tälle lyhennetylle 10:00.

----------


## Iletys

> Oisin tulossa tälle lyhennetylle 10:00.



Hyvä! Parijono paluumatkalle.

----------


## happo

> Hyvä! Parijono paluumatkalle.



Missä kohtaa on toi kääntöpiste..en nähnyt sitä tuossa linkissä..

----------


## Iletys

> Missä kohtaa on toi kääntöpiste..en nähnyt sitä tuossa linkissä..



Noin 13km Jokelasta eteenpäin. Ridasjärven jälkeen. Siitä hyvinkään "yli" länsipuolelle ja reitti jatkuu sitten jossain kohdin samaa reittiä mitä pitkänmatkalaiset tulevat. Mun Nintendo kertoo kyllä.
Pidetään tauko vaikka Hyvinkään ABC:lla?

----------


## happo

> Noin 13km Jokelasta eteenpäin. Ridasjärven jälkeen. Siitä hyvinkään "yli" länsipuolelle ja reitti jatkuu sitten jossain kohdin samaa reittiä mitä pitkänmatkalaiset tulevat. Mun Nintendo kertoo kyllä.
> Pidetään tauko vaikka Hyvinkään ABC:lla?



Hokasin :Hymy: ..ABC varmaan ok.

----------


## ekepete

Minkälaisella keskarilla jengi meinaa vetää?

----------


## Iletys

> Minkälaisella keskarilla jengi meinaa vetää?



Eiköhän se 30-32 kohdille muodostu. Ei se hirveästi tuosta voi muuttua. (tai voi)

----------


## Iletys

Janakkalan suuntaan lähtenyt lyhyemmän lenkin poppoo on "hengissä". Noin 32 paikkeille jäi keskari. Hyvinkäältä alas oli melkosen puuskainen tuuli. Mitenköhän pitkänmatkalaiset? Menomatka meni niin reippaasti hyvällä sykkeellä, mutta veikkaan, että sykkeet nousi melkosesti paluumatkalla.
Lämpökin pääsi yllättämään. Kylmät hiet ja päänsäryt on koettu. Nyt palautusjuomaa Siwasta hakemaan.  :Vink:

----------


## happo

> Janakkalan suuntaan lähtenyt lyhyemmän lenkin poppoo on "hengissä". Noin 32 paikkeille jäi keskari. Hyvinkäältä alas oli melkosen puuskainen tuuli. Mitenköhän pitkänmatkalaiset? Menomatka meni niin reippaasti hyvällä sykkeellä, mutta veikkaan, että sykkeet nousi melkosesti paluumatkalla.
> Lämpökin pääsi yllättämään. Kylmät hiet ja päänsäryt on koettu. Nyt palautusjuomaa Siwasta hakemaan.



Joo..palauttelu aloitettu täälläkin. Sauna ja palautusjuomaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Janakkalan suuntaan lähtenyt lyhyemmän lenkin poppoo on "hengissä". Noin 32 paikkeille jäi keskari. Hyvinkäältä alas oli melkosen puuskainen tuuli. Mitenköhän pitkänmatkalaiset? Menomatka meni niin reippaasti hyvällä sykkeellä, mutta veikkaan, että sykkeet nousi melkosesti paluumatkalla.
> Lämpökin pääsi yllättämään. Kylmät hiet ja päänsäryt on koettu. Nyt palautusjuomaa Siwasta hakemaan.



Pidemmän lenkin ajaneet kotiutuivat myös. Keskariksi tuli lopulta 33 km/h - VPR laittanee kohta tarkempaa dataa. Paluumatkalla oli kieltämättä melkoinen vastatuuli, joka välillä vähän hillitsi menoa. Jostain syystä omalla kohdalla kovimmalle joutui tällä kertaa ahteri. Mukana oli yksi porukkalenkkien ensikertalainen, joka hanskasi pitkän lenkin todella mallikkaasti. Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta kaikille!

----------


## VPR

Pitkän lenkin datat: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109760452

Yksi rengasrikko kärsittiin Isonpellontiellä, KP:lta meni eturengas juuri kun pääsi sanomasta että "ei tällaisella tiellä tule rengasrikkoja".  :Leveä hymy:  Pari idioottimaista ohitusta ja yksi tienposkesta huutelija ("pyörätie on tuota varten") osui myös matkan varrelle. Sää oli erinomainen alkukuun sateiden jälkeen. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## kp63

Kiitos lenkkiläisille. Erittäin hyvä jengi ja hyvä PK-lenksu, oma keskisyke just passeli (120) pitkälle. isonpellontie vähän peltomainen, muuten ok reitti. yks kesän parhaita settejä.

----------


## kp63

Huom *sunnuntain keli* on ilmeisesti sellainen, että todennäköisesti allekirjoittaneen *lohjan 28-30 lenkki alkaa klo 10*, infoan aamulla

----------


## karhile

> Huom *sunnuntain keli* on ilmeisesti sellainen, että todennäköisesti allekirjoittaneen *lohjan 28-30 lenkki alkaa klo 10*, infoan aamulla



Taidanpa tulla takuulenkille mukaan ja takuuhan tarkoittanee, että foorumilla saa luvan kanssa haukkua lenkin, jos ei spekseissä pysytä. Säästä sitten riippuu käännynkö jo Veikkolassa takaisin tai lähdenkö ollenkaan. Aikaisempi lähtöaika voi todella olla paikallaan sääennusteitten perusteella.

----------


## ElluT

> Huom *sunnuntain keli* on ilmeisesti sellainen, että todennäköisesti allekirjoittaneen *lohjan 28-30 lenkki alkaa klo 10*, infoan aamulla



Myös täältä ääni klo 10 lähdölle. Aina voi edes yrittää välttää kastumisen...

----------


## Tassu

Su klo 10 kuulostaa niin hyvältä, että taidan minäkin tulla Vkosken sijaan. Toivottavasti kp infoo aamulla, että lähtö on todellakin klo 10 (sopis niin passelisti sää- ja muiden olojen takia). Säävaraus kuitenkin lähtiessä.

----------


## Polla

Onko noista cc-lenkkien aloituksista ollut vielä mitään puhetta?

----------


## VPR

CC-lenkit alkavat TdH:n jälkeisenä keskiviikkona. http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-9-7

----------


## kp63

HUOMENTA.* LÄHTÖ KLO 10.00* Jos ennusteet pysyy, vaihdetaan varareittiin eli ajellaan enempi idempänä Hyvinkäälle. Speksit samat

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...25706,1.056747

----------


## Polla

> CC-lenkit alkavat TdH:n jälkeisenä keskiviikkona. http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-9-7




Aivan loistavaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## jopo73

> Pitkän lenkin datat: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109760452
> 
> Yksi rengasrikko kärsittiin Isonpellontiellä, KP:lta meni eturengas juuri kun pääsi sanomasta että "ei tällaisella tiellä tule rengasrikkoja".  Pari idioottimaista ohitusta ja yksi tienposkesta huutelija ("pyörätie on tuota varten") osui myös matkan varrelle. Sää oli erinomainen alkukuun sateiden jälkeen. Kiitos mukana olleille!



Kivaa oli! Hieno lenkki! Kiitoksia muulle porukalle vetoavusta...vähän kyllä nolotti roikkua vain siellä peesissä, mutta ehkä jatkossa pystyy olemaan aktiivisempi. Keskisyke meni kyllä "hieman" yli PK'n  :Leveä hymy:  http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109904834   mukana tuossa myös siirtymät...

Tänään olisi tehnyt mieli tulla tuolle takuulenkille, mutta meni hääjuhlat eilen vähän "pitkän kaavan mukaan" eikä ehtinyt ajoissa kotio...seuraavalle sitten...

----------


## Iletys

> Kivaa oli! Hieno lenkki! Kiitoksia muulle porukalle vetoavusta...vähän kyllä nolotti roikkua vain siellä peesissä, mutta ehkä jatkossa pystyy olemaan aktiivisempi. Keskisyke meni kyllä "hieman" yli PK'n  http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109904834   mukana tuossa myös siirtymät...
> 
> Tänään olisi tehnyt mieli tulla tuolle takuulenkille, mutta meni hääjuhlat eilen vähän "pitkän kaavan mukaan" eikä ehtinyt ajoissa kotio...seuraavalle sitten...



Nostan hattua!

----------


## Tassu

Hyvä lenksu ajettiin tänään  sadetta pakoon Hyvinkäälle, mutta kastuttiin kuitenkin loppumatkasta. 9 polkijaa lähti, 8 ajoi koko lenkin. Sykkeet pysy hyvin kurissa, kun sai välillä olla peesissä.
128 km ja 29,2 km/h. Kiitän.

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, kiitokset minunkin puolesta tuolle eiliselle 140km-porukalle (taisivat olla Iletys ja happo). Tuli hyviä neuvoja ja hyvää peesiä. Lopussa alkoi reidet painaa vähän ylämäissä :Vink:

----------


## JKy

Klo 11 lähdettiin tuvalta 4 miehen ja 1 naisen voimin ajelemaan Lohjaa kohti. Ukkoskuuro yllätti ja jätettiin sakkolenkit kiertämättä. Kiepin pituudeksi tuli noin 90 km ja 30 km/h. Kiitokset mukanaolijoille !!

----------


## Iletys

> Moi, kiitokset minunkin puolesta tuolle eiliselle 140km-porukalle (taisivat olla Iletys ja happo). Tuli hyviä neuvoja ja hyvää peesiä. Lopussa alkoi reidet painaa vähän ylämäissä



Oikein muistettu. On sitä pökkelöt jalat täälläkin. Pitää muistaa levätä, levätä, levätä ja levätä.

----------


## karhile

Hyvinkäälle tänään suuntautuneesta ajosta kiitokset: kp63:lle, lopun vetämisestä Tassulle, muille eturivin tuulenhalkojille ja toisille kansipaikalla viihtyneille. Spekseissä pysyttiin hyvin, mäet vedettiin luvatun rauhallisesti ja paluumatkalle oli jopa suihku tilattu, vaikka toki ilmankin olisi tultu toimeen. Onneksi se ei toiminut kovin hyvin.

Ihan hyvä, ettei aina tarvitse sunnuntaisin ajaa Vantaankoskelle, vaan tällainen pidempi lenkki ilman kilpapyöräilijän nopeusvaatimuksia järjestettiin vaihteeksi kotikonnuiltakin. Vastaisuudessakin kiinnostusta löytyy, jos vaikka tuo alkuperäinen Lohjan suunta joskus tulee tarjolle samoilla spekseillä. 

Itselleni lenkki oli kauden pisin siirtymineen ja olisi ollut samalla jopa nopein ilman paluusiirtymän liiallista verkkautta, nyt vain toiseksi nopein, joten lenkki oli erinomainen Tdh:ta silmälläpitäen.

Ps. löytyykö keneltäkään lenkin kokonaisnousu metrejä tai kilometrejä?

----------


## Tassu

> Ps. löytyykö keneltäkään lenkin kokonaisnousu metrejä tai kilometrejä?



Noin kilometri ylös ja alas (jos Garminiin on luottaminen).
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/110143312

----------


## karhile

> Noin kilometri ylös ja alas (jos Garminiin on luottaminen).



Eli suurinpiirtein saman verran kuin Tdh:ssa, matka oli toki hiukkasen lyhyempi. Mielikuvituksissani kuvittelin taas nousua olleen enemmän, mutta niinhän sitä aina liioittelee.

----------


## Steely

> Hyvinkäälle tänään suuntautuneesta ajosta kiitokset: kp63:lle, lopun vetämisestä Tassulle, muille eturivin tuulenhalkojille ja toisille kansipaikalla viihtyneille. Spekseissä pysyttiin hyvin, mäet vedettiin luvatun rauhallisesti ja paluumatkalle oli jopa suihku tilattu, vaikka toki ilmankin olisi tultu toimeen. Onneksi se ei toiminut kovin hyvin.
> 
> Ihan hyvä, ettei aina tarvitse sunnuntaisin ajaa Vantaankoskelle, vaan tällainen pidempi lenkki ilman kilpapyöräilijän nopeusvaatimuksia järjestettiin vaihteeksi kotikonnuiltakin. Vastaisuudessakin kiinnostusta löytyy, jos vaikka tuo alkuperäinen Lohjan suunta joskus tulee tarjolle samoilla spekseillä.



Hyvä että kilpaurheilijoidenkin pitää joskus ajaa hiljaa  :Hymy: 
Olisin myös osallistunut tälle lenkille, mutta pyrin ajamaan "Veikkolan maantielenkit" puitteissa aina kun mahdollista.
Siinäkin ajettiin eilen 31 keskarilla, mutta vetovuoroja jakaen menee mukavasti.

PS. Tänään ekaa kertaa sadevarusteissa (tarkoituksella) töihin ja talviajoa varten varusteiden hamstraus on käynnissä.

----------


## Tommi G

> HUOMENTA.* LÄHTÖ KLO 10.00* Jos ennusteet pysyy, vaihdetaan varareittiin eli ajellaan enempi idempänä Hyvinkäälle. Speksit samat
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...25706,1.056747




Olisi pitänyt aamulla tarkastaa lähtöaika,onneksi meitä oli kuitenkin 5 pyöräilijää klo 11.00 lähtöön.Ajettiin 90km 30km/h keskarilla ja kastuttiin Mäntynummen Shellin jälkeen.Rauhallinen hyvä lenkki,kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## kp63

Mielellään sitä välillä ajelee hissukseenkin. Valitettavasti kisa - kuntoilijan tehoero on niin iso, että alle 30 keskarilla ei saa PK-harjoitusta edes silleen, että vetää koko ajan vaan eilisen kaltainen lenkki soveltuu lähinnä palauttavaksi ulkoiluksi.  Mutta niitäkin tarvitaan ja eilinen olikin erittäin kiva lenkki ja omasta puolestani kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## Steely

> Mielellään sitä välillä ajelee hissukseenkin. Valitettavasti kisa - kuntoilijan tehoero on niin iso, että alle 30 keskarilla ei saa PK-harjoitusta edes silleen, että vetää koko ajan vaan eilisen kaltainen lenkki soveltuu lähinnä palauttavaksi ulkoiluksi. Mutta niitäkin tarvitaan ja eilinen olikin erittäin kiva lenkki ja omasta puolestani kiitos mukana olleille.



Toki näin (tehoerot). Kommunikoinnissa pitäisikin aina muistaa kertoa nopeus yms. jolla ajetaan koska termit "PK", "VK, "MK" ovat koviin
henkilökohtaisia asioita ja välillä tuntuu että kilpaurheilijat keskustelevat keskenään olettaen, että kaikki lukijat ovat samalla tasolla  :Hymy: 

Mutta kukin voi ehdottaa haluamiaan lenkkejä ja toivoa niihin osallistujia.
Ehkä tämä 28-30 alue on jäänyt vähän heikolle eli viime aikoina alueet ovat olleet luokkaa 25-27 (Tammaravit) ja 30+ (Muut lenkit).

----------


## Iletys

Kaikille wattimittarit ja ilmoitetaan jokaiselle lenkille watti/pyöräilijän paino suhde otsikossa, niin ei tule epäselvyyksiä tehojen kanssa.

----------


## karhile

> Olisi pitänyt aamulla tarkastaa lähtöaika,onneksi meitä oli kuitenkin 5 pyöräilijää klo 11.00 lähtöön.Ajettiin 90km 30km/h keskarilla ja kastuttiin Mäntynummen Shellin jälkeen.Rauhallinen hyvä lenkki,kiitos mukana olleille.



Ensimmäinen informaatio tuosta lähdön aikaistamisesta oli jo lauantaina klo.21.33, mutta hyvä, että klo.11.00 lähdöllekin riitti polkijoita.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> CC-lenkit alkavat TdH:n jälkeisenä keskiviikkona. http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-9-7



Kappas, jo syyskuun alusta. Onkohan joku suuntaamassa Keinumäen/Kontulan krossikisoihin lokakuun alussa?

Täytynee taas tulla muutamana keskiviikkona mukaan tutustumaan Espoon pikkuteihin.

----------


## kp63

moi

Säävarauksella ajellaan Harryn kanssa nyt torstaina tommonen 3h lenkki, alkaen klo 17.00. Ajelen alustavasti keulilla koko matkan eli kansipaikkoja vapaana. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...86882beb&msa=0

----------


## VPR

Ai viideltä jo, pitää kattoa onko keli niin hyvä että viitsis skipata matikan tunnin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Leppävaarasta ajetaan taas crossilenkkejä siis ensi keskiviikosta alkaen. Speksit, reittisuunnitelma ja ilmoittautumiset: www.fillarikalenteri.fi

Ensi keskiviikon reittisuunnitelmakin löytyy jo. Eilen kävin vesisateessa tyyppaamassa reitin ja hyväksi havaitsin.

----------


## JussiK+

Tämän päivän lenkki kiinnostaa, 17.00? Mitä vauhtia pidätte? Kuntoni riittää juuri ja juuri 32 keskareihin  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

Ajetaan sykkeiden ei nopeusmittarin mukaan, mutta juuri ja juuri 32-kunnolla todennäköisesti putoat kyydistä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## VPR

Tänään tarvittiin pikemminkin 34-kuntoa kuin max32-kuntoa. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/111073968

Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## Iletys

No pysyikö KP:lla PK:lla?

----------


## Tommi G

> Ajetaan sykkeiden ei nopeusmittarin mukaan, mutta juuri ja juuri 32-kunnolla todennäköisesti putoat kyydistä jossain vaiheessa.





Erittäin mukava ja rauhallinen PK lenkki,peesissä ajaneelle 129 keskisyke.Kiitos kaikille mukanaolijoille. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Eilinen tosi hyvä PK, kiitos porukalla. Ilelle tavoite ja toteutunut keskisyke 135 eli just nappiin.

----------


## TuH

Onko tiedossa Tupalenkkiä sunnuntaina vai ovatko kaikki vetämässä TdH-rundia?

----------


## rhubarb

> Onko tiedossa Tupalenkkiä sunnuntaina vai ovatko kaikki vetämässä TdH-rundia?



Tee Riccot ja tule Bembölestä mukaan!

----------


## kp63

TDH takana lenkit edessä. Huomenna ma 15...16 tuvalta 3-4h PK lenkki, ilmottele jos kiinnostaa. Ennakkona *la pitkä tupalenkk*i syksyn Klassikona *Tammisaari, Fiskars* jne noin 220..260km lenkki jos säät suotuisat.

----------


## Ari_T

> TDH takana lenkit edessä. Huomenna ma 15...16 tuvalta 3-4h PK lenkki, ilmottele jos kiinnostaa.



Kyllähän tuo kiinnostaisi, mutten ehdi noin aikaisin tuvalle (jep, työ häiritsee harrastusta jne). Ehdin tuvalle varmaan n. 16:30 aikaisintaan, jos oikein yritän. Tietty jos tulisin suoraan töistä krossarilla reppu selässä, voisin ehtiä aiemminkin.

----------


## VPR

> TDH takana lenkit edessä. Huomenna ma 15...16 tuvalta 3-4h PK lenkki, ilmottele jos kiinnostaa.



Aikaa olisi mutta ei pysty näillä jaloilla.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Ennakkona *la pitkä tupalenkk*i syksyn Klassikona *Tammisaari, Fiskars* jne noin 220..260km lenkki jos säät suotuisat.



Tähän mennessä vois palautua.  :Leveä hymy:  Tollanen ois 260: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...8,19,20,21&z=9

----------


## kp63

Ari: Voinhan mä ajaa vaikka jonnekin Matinkylään klo 16.30 ja ajellaan sieltä esim porkkalaan ja takaisin. VP: Joku tollanen, Västervikissä taitaa olla pätkä hiekalla???

----------


## VPR

Jaa voi olla, sitten vaan Kuninkaantietä 25:lle ja sen vartta Tammisaareen.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari: Voinhan mä ajaa vaikka jonnekin Matinkylään klo 16.30 ja ajellaan sieltä esim porkkalaan ja takaisin. VP: Joku tollanen, Västervikissä taitaa olla pätkä hiekalla???



Joo, käyhän tuollainenkin järjestely. Jos muita innokkaita ei löydy, voidaan tehdä joku lähtö akselilta Matinkylä - Kivenlahden teboil ja lähteä siitä länteen. Voin vaikka laittaa vielä mailia huomenna, kun tiedän tarkemmin, mihin aikaan ehdin.

----------


## seket

Olen kiinnostunut tulemaan huomenna mukaan lenkille. Pääsen Bembölen tuvalle klo 16.00.  Olin viime su KP:n vetämällä Espoon lenkillä ja oli mukava kokemus!

Minulle käy 3-4h, 30-35km/h. Pääseekö mukaan?

----------


## kp63

Joo tuu vaan. Ajellaan ehkä vähän reippaammin eli noin 32-34km/h . Lähtö tuvalta noin klo 16.  Tarkka lähtöaika 30 min aiemmin kuin Ari sanoo olevansa Kivenlahden tebbarilla.  tossa idee reitistä. vienee noin 3.5h

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...6ec85bb4&msa=0

----------


## seket

Jep! Reitti ja nopeus näyttää hyvältä. Ilmestyn tuvalle klo 16.00.

----------


## Steely

> Aikaa olisi mutta ei pysty näillä jaloilla.



Jalkoja voi vähän kolottaa kun ajaa 140 kilsaa n. 38 keskarilla  :No huh!: 

Olimme Veikkolan porukan kanssa Kunnarlan jyrkässä nousussa katsomassa ja
joukosta bongasin KPn ja Alexander Stubin.   KP näytti vetävän jotakin nopeusryhmää.
Stub oli maalissa vain 3 minsaa voittajasta.   ( Hän ehkä sai ajaa vahvassa IK-32 porukan peesissä )

----------


## VPR

Stubbista pidettiin hyvää huolta, aina kun oli jotain ongelmia odotettiin ja vedettiin takaisin pääjoukkoon. Mulla oli vapaan vauhdin keskari 40,1.

----------


## Steely

> Stubbista pidettiin hyvää huolta, aina kun oli jotain ongelmia odotettiin ja vedettiin takaisin pääjoukkoon.



Siltä tuloslistat näyttävät.  Stub oli koko IK-32 porukan paras, toki  :Hymy: 

http://www.championchip.fi/tulospalv.../Miehet+140+km

----------


## Slaso

Voisin tulla maanantain lenkille teboililta kirkkonummelle asti. Milloin toi lähtö on teboililta vai onko lähtö ainoastaan tuvalta?

----------


## kp63

ma lenkki : tarkka lähtö tuvalta viimeistään 16.05 ja tebbarilta 16.30. huomioikaa kesto juomissa.

----------


## Teppo

Oli niin aurinkoinen sää, että oli pakko lähteä mukaan tälle lenkille. Speksin mukainen lenkki ajettiin, Teboililta Brobackantielle edettiin keskimäärin hieman alle 34 km/h. Poikkeuksellisesti kotisiirtymällekin oli tarjolla veto-apua melkein ovelle asti. Kiitokset lenkkiseuralle!

----------


## Ari_T

> Oli niin aurinkoinen sää, että oli pakko lähteä mukaan tälle lenkille. Speksin mukainen lenkki ajettiin, Teboililta Brobackantielle edettiin keskimäärin hieman alle 34 km/h. Poikkeuksellisesti kotisiirtymällekin oli tarjolla veto-apua melkein ovelle asti. Kiitokset lenkkiseuralle!



Mukava lenkki siitä tuli. Erityisesti tuo Porkkalan pätkä on kiva ajaa reippaammin pienellä porukalla. Nyt siellä ei ollut pahemmin liikennettäkään.

----------


## seket

Eilen tuli itselleni hyvä tehotreeni ja pitää kokeilla ensi kerralla hieman pienemmillä kampikierroksilla. Kiitos vetäjille!

----------


## karhile

> Leppävaarasta ajetaan taas crossilenkkejä siis ensi keskiviikosta alkaen. Speksit, reittisuunnitelma ja ilmoittautumiset: www.fillarikalenteri.fi
> 
> Ensi keskiviikon reittisuunnitelmakin löytyy jo. Eilen kävin vesisateessa tyyppaamassa reitin ja hyväksi havaitsin.



Huomenna on sitten jo aloitus. Fillarikalenterista lainattua:
"Lenkin vauhdinjako ja keskinopeus vaihtelee kauden mukaan. Syys/talvikaudella lenkki on aktiiviharrastajien PK/VK-vauhtileikittelylenkki (vastaa kuormitukseltaan noin 32 km/h omaa maantielenkkiä). Kevätkaudella (viikoilla 11-16) lenkki vaihtuu palauttavaksi lenkiksi, joka soveltuu aktiiviharrastajien huoltoharjoituslenkiksi tai aloitteleville harrastajille PK-lenkiksi (vastaa kuormitukseltaan noin 28 km/h omaa maantielenkkiä)."


Viime vuonna vastaavat lukemat oli 30 km/h ja kevätkaudella 25 km/h eli Jari on näemmä hiukan nostellut vaatimustasoa. Saas nähdä pysyykö tuolla enää edes mukanakaan. Toisaalta huominen reitti on niin hyvä, ettei putoaminen olisi itselle ongelma muuten kuin henkisesti. Kunhan nyt vain pysyisi perässä vaikkapa Kauniaisiin tai Kuurinniittyyn saakka niin helppoa olisi ajaa häntä koipien välissä himaan häpeämään omaa kuntoa.
Fillarin pätevyys lenkille täytyy kuitenkin vielä tarkistaa huomiseksi, ennenkuin ilmoittaudun mukaan.

----------


## VPR

Tuskin on krossivauhti muuttunut viime vuodesta, ehkä Jarin kunto ja maantievauhti on kohonnut.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Crossilenkillä on muutama oikaisumahdollisuus teknisiin pätkiin. Muutama tekniikkapätkä on tarkoitus ajaa tuon piirretyn reittiviivan ulkopuolelta. Piti kyllä editoida reitti, mutta ridewithgps:n kyvyt ja mun maltti ei siihen oikein riittäneet.
Ajattelin että voitaisiin tänään tutustua reittiin ja tehdä niin että kaikki ajavat sekä tekniikkapätkät että oikotiet kertaalleen ja halukkaat ajavat sitten toiseen kertaan haluamansa vaihtoehdon. Ensi viikolla voitaisiin ajaa sama reitti uudestaan ja sitten voi valita haluamansa oikotiet. 
Yrittäkääpä siisä tänään opetella reitti mahdollisimman tarkasti.

----------


## Iletys

Viime syksystä muistan sen, että vaikka kunto olisi riittänyt niin uskallusta ei löytynyt. Suurimman ongelman huono valo/lamppu. Mutta ei sekään kaikkea selitä. Pakkohan se on joku keskiviikko on tulla kokeilemaan. Ehkä ensi kuussa.

Niin ja hyvä lenkki. Pääsen tuosta 14,5km kohdalta mukaan. Siis en tänään.

----------


## Iletys

Tammaravit lähtee huomenna 17:30 ja voin tulla vetämään tällaista lenkkiä Tammaraveja nopeampaa tahtia. Pieni säävaraus asiaan. Luultavasti ip sataa, mutta sade saattaa illaksi loppua.

----------


## VPR

> Suurimman ongelman huono valo/lamppu.



Osta parempi liikkeestä 5 min ennen lenkkiä.  :Vink: 

Näyttää olevan sadetta lännessä, toivottavasti ei kastuta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Eikös tässä lajissa kevyttä sadetta, kuraa ja mutaa pidetä ihan positiivisena ja asiaankuuluvana?

----------


## VPR

Päästiin juuri sateelta suojaan, Risto taisi kastua kotimatkalla. Ajettiin speksattu reitti pienin muutoksin. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/112612358

Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## Steely

> Suurimman ongelman huono valo/lamppu.



Sama vika minulla ja pitkällisten selvittelyjen jälkeen Varusteet-foorumin valokeskusteluiden (Syksy tulee, valoa!) perusteella päädyin tilaamaan pari kappaletta valaisimia. Ongelma valinnassa oli runsauden pula.
Nastarenkaat (Nokia W240) odottavat postissa noutoa ja vaihdan ne cyclocrossarin kakkosvanteille ja aion kokeilla työmatka-ajoja läpi talven  :No huh!:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Päästiin juuri sateelta suojaan, Risto taisi kastua kotimatkalla.



Juu, pari kilometriä ennen kotiovea alkoi ropsua vettä sen verran että paita ja hanskat kastuivat.

----------


## jopo73

> Tammaravit lähtee huomenna 17:30 ja voin tulla vetämään tällaista lenkkiä Tammaraveja nopeampaa tahtia. Pieni säävaraus asiaan. Luultavasti ip sataa, mutta sade saattaa illaksi loppua.



Voisin koittaa ehtiä tuohon mukaan...

----------


## kp63

Lauantaina vuorossa *perinteinen pitkätupa Fiskarssiin*. Kirkkonummi-Inkoo-Tammisaari-Tenhola-Fiskars-joku sakkolenkki-Lohja ( Laittelen kartan myöhemmin) yhteensä noin 260km. Reitti aika lähellä aiempaa VPR-ehdotusta. Ajellaan *kahden stopin* taktiikalla (Tammisaari + joku muu) noin *30-max32* keskarilla ja *ylä*mäet rauhallisesti eli sopinee peesissä ajaen aika monelle, jolla tuntumaa pitkiin lenkkeihin. Vetohommat hanskassa eli saa tulla vaan kansipaikalle. Pisin siivu noin 90km eli vajaa 3h eli juomat yms sen mukaan. *HUOM LÄHTÖ TUVALTA KLO 9.00

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...46d4132d&msa=0*

----------


## Slaso

Osallistun tän päivän tammaravien nopeaan ryhmään säävarauksella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Aika suurella todennäköisyydellä alkaa sataamaan, että ei saa pahastua jos vetäjä jää kotosalle. On myös tuo flunssanvaara.

LÄHDEN LENKILLE

----------


## Tommi G

> Lauantaina vuorossa *perinteinen pitkätupa Fiskarssiin*. Kirkkonummi-Inkoo-Tammisaari-Tenhola-Fiskars-joku sakkolenkki-Lohja ( Laittelen kartan myöhemmin) yhteensä noin 260km. Reitti aika lähellä aiempaa VPR-ehdotusta. Ajellaan *kahden stopin* taktiikalla (Tammisaari + joku muu) noin *30-max32* keskarilla ja *ylä*mäet rauhallisesti eli sopinee peesissä ajaen aika monelle, jolla tuntumaa pitkiin lenkkeihin. Vetohommat hanskassa eli saa tulla vaan kansipaikalle. Pisin siivu noin 90km eli vajaa 3h eli juomat yms sen mukaan. *HUOM LÄHTÖ TUVALTA KLO 9.00
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...46d4132d&msa=0*




Hyvä rauhallinen lenkki odotettavissa , ilmoittaudun kansipaikalle. :Hymy:

----------


## harpe2

Hei, ajetaanko su 11.9 klo 1100 Bembölestä 28 keskarin lenkki?

----------


## VPR

> *http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...46d4132d&msa=0*



Fagervikintie 186:n itäpuolella taitaa olla soratie vai luulenko väärin? Muutenhan lenkki on ihan mukavan näköinen ja tulee 260 siirtymillä.

Toi Karstuntie ois kiva ajaa jossain välissä, kenties hieman pohjoisemmaksi suunnattu Kisko-Salo-Somero -lenkura jossain välissä? Tossa joku hahmotelma, en tarkistanut asfalttia Street Viewistä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,11,12&t=m&z=8

----------


## TuH

Fagervikintie Inkoon keskustasta länteen on tosiaan 5 km kuoppaista soratietä. Tosi tuskaista ajaa maantiepyörällä, suosittelen koukkausta kantatie 51:n kautta.

----------


## Ari_T

> Toi Karstuntie ois kiva ajaa jossain välissä, kenties hieman pohjoisemmaksi suunnattu Kisko-Salo-Somero -lenkura jossain välissä? Tossa joku hahmotelma, en tarkistanut asfalttia Street Viewistä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,11,12&t=m&z=8



En suosittele 25:n ajamista 186:n ja 112:n välillä. Siinä on osittain tosi kapea piennar, suhteellisen kova liikenne ja 80-100 km/h rajoitus.

----------


## StePe

> ... kenties hieman pohjoisemmaksi suunnattu Kisko-Salo-Somero -lenkura jossain välissä? Tossa joku hahmotelma, en tarkistanut asfalttia Street Viewistä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,11,12&t=m&z=8



Jos olisin reittiä päättämässä, niin tuossakin Salon sijasta ajaisin reittiä Kuusjoki-Pertteli-Muurla-Tuohittu. Ylikulmasta Perniön kautta Kiskoon menevälle tielle, niin jää ikävä hiekkatieosuus väliin (ja tulee pari mukavaa mäkeäkin reitille).

----------


## Steely

> Hyvä rauhallinen lenkki odotettavissa , ilmoittaudun kansipaikalle.



Pahus, kun en tälle huomenna pääse (yläkannelle sinne uima-altaan ja baarin viereen  :Hymy: ), mutta
toivottavasti syksy jatkuu lämpimänä niin sitten seuraaville lenkeille, jos speksit ovat samantyyppiset.
Hyvää matkaa !

----------


## Pexi

> Hei, ajetaanko su 11.9 klo 1100 Bembölestä 28 keskarin lenkki?



Myös allekirjoittanut aprikoi tätä. Tulen joka tapauksessa paikanpäälle tutustumaan tilanteeseen.

----------


## VPR

Hyvä lenkki oli, ajettiin kahdeksan hengen voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

Sekoilleen Garminin dataa: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/113261913

----------


## Iletys

> Hyvä lenkki oli, ajettiin kahdeksan hengen voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> Sekoilleen Garminin dataa: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/113261913



Perniöt ja Perttelit jäi sitten käymättä?

----------


## Jan

Joo, joukon hitain kumartaa syvään. Kiitos.

----------


## VPR

Se on vast suunnitelma tulevaisuudelle, tää oli speksattu täks päiväks. Pitää kattoa milloin sen ehtis ajaa, ens vkl kaikil muil tuntuu olevan menoa ja siit seuraava vkl on mul lauantai menoa.

----------


## kmammi

Kiinnostaa kanssa ajetaanko bemböölestä tänään klo 11 lenkkiä 28-30 vauhdilla, vai onko meno liian hurjaa mulle?  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

> Hyvä lenkki oli, ajettiin kahdeksan hengen voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> Sekoilleen Garminin dataa: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/113261913



Komia lenkki, mutta mistä toi maksimi nopeus 90,1 km/h oikein tuli?

----------


## VPR

Kuten kuvauksessa lukee se oli mittarin sekoilua, oikea maksimi noin 60. Siuntion 2 km alamäessä yritin tykittää mutta ei noussut millään yli 60:n.

----------


## Pexi

Bembölestä starttasi tänään klo 11 vain kolmen kuskin porukka, joka ajeli Siuntio - Kirkkonummi suunnalla maaseututeitä loistavassa säässä mukavan noin 80 km lenkin. Itselleni tuli kaikkiaan mittariin 89 km, keskinopeus siirtymineen 29.8 km/h ja maksimit 57.8 km/h. Pientä vastaista puhuria oli välillä.

Aivan mainio lenkki ja hyvää seuraa!

----------


## Iletys

Hyvä, että pidätte Epon sunnuntailenkin elossa!

----------


## seket

Lähtisikö joku huomenna bembölen tuvalta rundille klo 16.00, 28-32km/h, n.3h, säävarauksella.

Onko kiinnostuneita?

----------


## apuajaja

> Lähtisikö joku huomenna bembölen tuvalta rundille klo 16.00, 28-32km/h, n.3h, säävarauksella.
> 
> Onko kiinnostuneita?



Olen ajamassa klo 15-19. Voin tulla tuvan kautta klo 16. Sovitaan huomenna tarkemmin.

----------


## apuajaja

Vilustumisen pireet eivät menneetkään pois yöllä vaan pahenivat joten joudun skippaamaan tämänpäiväisen.

----------


## Tommi G

> Hyvä lenkki oli, ajettiin kahdeksan hengen voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> Sekoilleen Garminin dataa: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/113261913




Kiitos kaikille osallistuneille,oli mukava seura ja reitti.

----------


## VPR

> Vilustumisen pireet eivät menneetkään pois yöllä vaan pahenivat joten joudun skippaamaan tämänpäiväisen.



Sateen uhka taitaa viedä meikäläisenkin ajohalut.

----------


## seket

Ok. Pikaista paranemista :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Sateen uhka taitaa viedä meikäläisenkin ajohalut.



  Sama juttu täällä, vaihdan pyörän juoksulenkkareihin. Loppuviikosta voisi ajella, jos ei ihan kaatamalla satele...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikon crossilenkille ennustetaan oivaa keliä. Kovaa tuulta ja kosteaa mutta lämmintä.
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Crossilenkille ei ollut tulossa muita. Lähden ajamaan oman lenkin tässä kohta. Mukavan myrskyisä keli. Toivottavasti puu ei kaadu päälle  :No huh!:

----------


## jjyrki

Ääh olisi siis pitänyt ilmoittaua. Olin Sellolla klo 18, muita ei näkynyt ja ihmettelin olisiko pitänyt sataa enemmän jotta paksunahkaista cc-porukkaa olis vaivautunut paikalle...

----------


## sini09

Laitoin tammaravien puolelle viestiä, että tulen huomenna paikalle klo 17.30 jos ei sada. Mitäs täällä puolen ollaan suunniteltu?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ääh olisi siis pitänyt ilmoittaua. Olin Sellolla klo 18, muita ei näkynyt ja ihmettelin olisiko pitänyt sataa enemmän jotta paksunahkaista cc-porukkaa olis vaivautunut paikalle...



Joo, ilmoittautuminen tälle mun vetämälle lenkille on pakollista. Tänä syksynä ei ole mulla keskiviikkona pumppituntia vaihtoehtona mutta jos ei ole tulijoita, niin lähden omalle lenkille sitten omia aikojani (aikaisemmin tai myöhemmin, miten töiden puolesta sopii). Ihan hirvellä ilmalla en minäkään lähde ajamaan, mutta tää tänpäiväinen kelihän oli just sopiva crossilenkille.

Tänään kävin ajamassa viime viikon lenkin toiseen suuntaan, paitsi että en ihan samalla reitillä malttanut kuitenkaan pysyä. Yritin myös etsiä lisää sorapätkää asfaltin tilalle. Aikaa kului 3 tuntia ja kilsoja tuli 55.

Mites muuten kävisikö crossilenkki huomenna torstainai? Klo 18 Sellon pyörältä. Samalla speksillä kuin keskiviikon lenkki. Voitaisiin ajaa tää mun lenkkireitti vastapäivään tänään löydetyillä lisäpätkillä höystettynä.

----------


## sini09

> Mites muuten kävisikö crossilenkki huomenna torstainai? Klo 18 Sellon pyörältä. Samalla speksillä kuin keskiviikon lenkki. Voitaisiin ajaa tää mun lenkkireitti vastapäivään tänään löydetyillä lisäpätkillä höystettynä.



Vois kiinnostaa, tosin lupailin jo tuonne tammaraveihin menoa, minkälaista vauhtia olis tiedossa?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Cx-lenkkien keskinopeus ei paljoakaan kerro, mutta  huomisen lenkin rasitustaso voisi vastata sellaista 30 km/h omaa maantielenkkiä.

----------


## jjyrki

Sää jatkuu sellaisena että tuskin monikaan huomenna maantietä ajaa, joten rossilenkki  sopii. Pieni sade, kuten tänään, ei mua haittaa niin kauan kun on näin  lämmintä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sää jatkuu sellaisena että tuskin monikaan huomenna maantietä ajaa, joten rossilenkki  sopii. Pieni sade, kuten tänään, ei mua haittaa niin kauan kun on näin  lämmintä.



OK. Ilmoittele tänne jos tulee esteitä.

Lähteekös Sini mukaan? Aika kuivalta näyttää ennuste maantielenkkiäkin ajatellen.

----------


## sini09

> Lähteekös Sini mukaan? Aika kuivalta näyttää ennuste maantielenkkiäkin ajatellen.



Voisinpa lähteäkin jos ei sada. Eipä tuonne tammaraveihin taida juuri enää olla osallistujia. Minkäslainen reitti on kyseessä? Mietin vaan että tuo vauhti voi olla 3 h liian rankka.  Jos reitti pyörii lähistöllä niin siitähän voisi sopivassa välissä jatkaa omille reiteille jos en mukana pysy.

----------


## Heljä

Mä voisin kanssa tulla tänään crossilenkille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Voisinpa lähteäkin jos ei sada. Eipä tuonne tammaraveihin taida juuri enää olla osallistujia. Minkäslainen reitti on kyseessä? Mietin vaan että tuo vauhti voi olla 3 h liian rankka. Jos reitti pyörii lähistöllä niin siitähän voisi sopivassa välissä jatkaa omille reiteille jos en mukana pysy.



Katso VPR:n gps-jälki tuolta: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../1031/2011-9-7 Mutta nyt vastapäivään.

----------


## VPR

Jos ei mee liian tiukalle ni voisin kans koittaa ehtiä kuudeks paikalle.

----------


## Mikko aka Aakko

Tulossa ollaan....

----------


## Iletys

Eikös niin, että Epo-lenkkien päättäjäiset vietetään joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa niin, että tämän viikon lauantai tupalenkille riittää tulijoita? HePoilla on siis Rymy-Eetussa Pe 20:00 päättäjäiset.

----------


## VPR

Ainakin KP ja Jari ovat sivussa ja ite taidan mennä illalla yö-TdH:lle.

----------


## sini09

> Ainakin KP ja Jari ovat sivussa ja ite taidan mennä illalla yö-TdH:lle.



Eipäs kun tulette rymy- eetuun päättäreihin  :Hymy:

----------


## rhiisto

Mäkin tulen vilkaisemaan ketä siellä Sellon Pyörän luona oikein on....

----------


## VPR

> Eipäs kun tulette rymy- eetuun päättäreihin



Juu tietty mut lauantaina sit tonne.  :Hymy:

----------


## tipsu

> Eikös niin, että Epo-lenkkien päättäjäiset vietetään joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa niin, että tämän viikon lauantai tupalenkille riittää tulijoita? HePoilla on siis Rymy-Eetussa Pe 20:00 päättäjäiset.



Kyllähän sitä voi hyvin viettää päättäjäisiä ja seuraavana aamuna ajella :Hymy:  Asennekysymys.

----------


## Iletys

> Eipäs kun tulette rymy- eetuun päättäreihin



Ei mulla päättäreitä mitään vastaan ole paitsi, että justiinhan sitä vauhtiin päästiin.  :Hymy: 
Epo:n porukka voisi viettää päättäjäiset Bembölen kahvituvalla. Tarviihan sinnekin joskus sisälle saakka mennä.

----------


## Iletys

> Kyllähän sitä voi hyvin viettää päättäjäisiä ja seuraavana aamuna ajella Asennekysymys.



Tarkoitatko asennetta silloin päättäjäisiltana vai seuraavana aamuna?

----------


## tipsu

> Tarkoitatko asennetta silloin päättäjäisiltana vai seuraavana aamuna?



Riippuu illan kulusta, useimmilla asennetta vaaditaan todennäköisesti vasta seuraavana aamuna :Hymy:  Itse en sitten ole edes suunnitellut mitään lauantailenkkiä, tässä etukäteen jo mainitsen ettei voi kukaan kuittailla puutteellisesta asenteesta :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Iletys

> Riippuu illan kulusta, useimmilla asennetta vaaditaan todennäköisesti vasta seuraavana aamuna Itse en sitten ole edes suunnitellut mitään lauantailenkkiä, tässä etukäteen jo mainitsen ettei voi kukaan kuittailla puutteellisesta asenteesta



Jatketaan nyt offtopiccia... Oliko tosta huomisesta bibbalosta jossain tietoa ja onko paljon porukkaa tulossa?

----------


## tipsu

> Jatketaan nyt offtopiccia... Oliko tosta huomisesta bibbalosta jossain tietoa ja onko paljon porukkaa tulossa?



Ei kai siitä muuta tietoa ole, kuin että paikkana on Rymy-Eetu (Erottajankatu 15-17), alkaen klo 20. Luulisi olevan ihan kohtuullisesti porukkaa tulossa. Ainakin kaksi :Hymy:  Ehkä sinne joku uusikin tulee uteliaana katsomaan, minkälaista väkeä hepossa pyörii ja saattaa joskus myöhemmin tulla lenkille :Hymy:  Tai päättää olla koskaan tulematta. No ei, hauskaa se varmasti on, mukaan vaan :Hymy:  Eihän siellä ole pakko olla tappiin asti, jos on kiirus nukkumaan.

----------


## sini09

> Jatketaan nyt offtopiccia... Oliko tosta huomisesta bibbalosta jossain tietoa ja onko paljon porukkaa tulossa?



Kyllä porukkaa on puhunut tulevansa, varmasti luulisin tulevan ainakin 10 henkilöä. Tänään mainostin cc- lenkillä, joten eiköhän sinne porukkaa rohkene tulla. Viime vuonna oli ainakin ihan mukavasti porukkaa ja mukava meininki jatku kovimpien juhlijoiden kanssa kolmeen saakka aamulla. :Hymy:  Eli kaikki mukaan. Lenkillä juttua riittää ja aina vastaan tulee mukavaa porukkaa niin olisi myös mukava tavata ihmisiä vähän eri merkeissä ja hauska tunnistaa ja nähdä porukkaa eri kuteissa.

----------


## VPR

Sää oli mitä parhain krossailuun ja reittikin tuntui tähän suuntaan nopeammalta. Sellolta lähti 12 kuskia joista 8 kulki lähtöruudun kautta kotimatkalla. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/114554622

----------


## jjyrki

Juuh ja puuh, kiitos kyydistä, oli hauska lenkki joskaan meikäläisen  taidot eivät joka kohdassa riittäneet ja jouduin useamman kerran  jalkautumaan. Harmittava rengasrikko lenkin loppupuolelta ja jouduin  sitten oikaisemaan kotiin jostakin Nihtisillan kohdalta. Onneksi löytyi  katos sateen suojaksi renkaan vaihdon ajaksi.

Muuten, näitä rossilenkkejä olisi kiva ajaa joskus kesälläkin paremmassa valossa.

----------


## sini09

Kiitokset vaan vetäjälle ja reitin suunnittelijalle. Näyttää siltä, että hienoja reittejä on ihan etsimällä etsitty, sen verran hakoteillä olin, että missäs mennään. Vauhti oli vauhdikasta ja jalat vähän loppua kohden väsähtivät. Hauskaa kyllä oli teknisillä osuuksilla, kun muta vaan lensi. Sain kyllä pienen innostuksen tuohon maastopyöräilyyn, tosin menihän tuo maastoajo kevyesti sileillä 28.  :Hymy:  Ehkäpä ensi viikolla uudestaan!

----------


## Ari_T

> Eikös niin, että Epo-lenkkien päättäjäiset vietetään joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa niin, että tämän viikon lauantai tupalenkille riittää tulijoita? HePoilla on siis Rymy-Eetussa Pe 20:00 päättäjäiset.



Olikos sulla joku lenkkisuunnitelma jo lauantaille? Mulla on hieman rajoittunut aikataulu lauantaina, mutta kai sitä 4-5h (esim. 11-16) ehtisi sotkea.

----------


## Iletys

> Olikos sulla joku lenkkisuunnitelma jo lauantaille? Mulla on hieman rajoittunut aikataulu lauantaina, mutta kai sitä 4-5h (esim. 11-16) ehtisi sotkea.



Oon juuri jotain Vihtiin päin menevää lenkkiä kyhäilemässä. Onko 10:00 liian aikaisin?

----------


## Iletys

Alustava reitti jossa pyritään hakemaan mäkiä. Tauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Ei ajeta mäkiä mitenkään korostetun hitaasti, mutta poikkeuksena alamäissä ei jarrutella.  :Vink: 

Pitää vielä tarkastaa että kaikki tiet oli päällystettyjä. Tuo rinnekodin mäelle tuleva tie ei varmaan ole vieläkään kunnossa, mutta on lyhyt pätkä. "Tuttuja" teitähän nuo on, mutta nyt on pyöränintendolle hommaa kun mennään oikeen kahdeksikko.

LENKKI SIIRRETTY HAMAAN TULEVAISUUTEEN. SAA HYVÄKSIKÄYTTÄÄ JOS HALUAA.

----------


## VPR

Jos mäkiä halutaan niin Nurmijärven Valkjärventiellä, Ojakkalantiellä ja pätkällä Nummelantie-Kirkkotie on parempia mäkiä kuin nykyisellä reitillä. Kai ajatte reitin 30-säännöllä?  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

> Olikos sulla joku lenkkisuunnitelma jo lauantaille? Mulla on hieman rajoittunut aikataulu lauantaina, mutta kai sitä 4-5h (esim. 11-16) ehtisi sotkea.



Ihmeen lyhyitä lenkkisiä suunnitellaan. Yritetään ajella säiden mukaan vielä ainakin la 24.9, 1.10, 15.10 ja 22.10 tai vastaavat sunnuntait kunnon lenkkejä eli 6-8h rykäsyjä. Yksi viritys on Haimoo...  Räyskälä...Somero...Suomusjärvi..Lohja about 260km, sitä voi kutsua jo lenkiksi:-)

----------


## Iletys

> Ihmeen lyhyitä lenkkisiä suunnitellaan. Yritetään ajella säiden mukaan vielä ainakin la 24.9, 1.10, 15.10 ja 22.10 tai vastaavat sunnuntait kunnon lenkkejä eli 6-8h rykäsyjä. Yksi viritys on Haimoo...  Räyskälä...Somero...Suomusjärvi..Lohja about 260km, sitä voi kutsua jo lenkiksi:-)



Ei oo rasvoja mitä polttaa noin pitkän ajan.  :Vink: 





> Jos mäkiä halutaan niin Nurmijärven Valkjärventiellä, Ojakkalantiellä ja pätkällä Nummelantie-Kirkkotie on parempia mäkiä kuin nykyisellä reitillä. Kai ajatte reitin 30-säännöllä?



No on kyllä sääntö! Pitää katto nuita reittejä myös. Tuossa nyt on lähinnä tuo Siippoon nesteen ja Vihdin välillä olevaa pätkää.

Muutin reittiin näitä sun mäkiä höysteeksi. Kiitti!

----------


## VPR

> Yritetään ajella säiden mukaan vielä ainakin la 24.9, 1.10, 15.10 ja 22.10 tai vastaavat sunnuntait kunnon lenkkejä eli 6-8h rykäsyjä.



Mulla on la 24.9. menoa mutta vastaava sunnuntai on vapaa, muut ehdotetut viikonloput ovat täysin vapaat.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Alustava reitti jossa pyritään hakemaan mäkiä. Tauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Ei ajeta mäkiä mitenkään korostetun hitaasti, mutta poikkeuksena alamäissä ei jarrutella.   Pitää vielä tarkastaa että kaikki tiet oli päällystettyjä. Tuo rinnekodin mäelle tuleva tie ei varmaan ole vieläkään kunnossa, mutta on lyhyt pätkä. "Tuttuja" teitähän nuo on, mutta nyt on pyöränintendolle hommaa kun mennään oikeen kahdeksikko.



  Joudun passaamaan lauantain 17.9. yhteislenkin, kun on poikkeuksellisesti duunia. Ensi viikolla voisi ajella joku arki-ilta + la 24.9. ajattelin tehdä jonkun pidemmän lenkin.

----------


## sini09

Vielä tämän illan päättäreistä, eli tulkaa ajoissa rymy-eetuun, ennen 20.30 pääsee ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Iletys

> Alustava reitti jossa pyritään hakemaan mäkiä. Tauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Ei ajeta mäkiä mitenkään korostetun hitaasti, mutta poikkeuksena alamäissä ei jarrutella. 
> 
> Pitää vielä tarkastaa että kaikki tiet oli päällystettyjä. Tuo rinnekodin mäelle tuleva tie ei varmaan ole vieläkään kunnossa, mutta on lyhyt pätkä. "Tuttuja" teitähän nuo on, mutta nyt on pyöränintendolle hommaa kun mennään oikeen kahdeksikko.



Jaaha! Se piru vei voiton tai siis eipä kukaan taida tuonne lenkille tulla huomen aamulla. Eli Lähden Rymy-Eetuun. Joku saa kyllä tarjota kaljat tästä hyvästä!

----------


## sini09

> Jaaha! Se piru vei voiton tai siis eipä kukaan taida tuonne lenkille tulla huomen aamulla. Eli Lähden Rymy-Eetuun. Joku saa kyllä tarjota kaljat tästä hyvästä!



Hehhee.. Bileet vei voiton, pistetään kolehti pystyyn  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikkona sama lenkki kuin viime syksynä: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3115555170

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Keskiviikkona sama lenkki kuin viime syksynä: http://www.traxmeet.com/traxmeet/sho...eid=3115555170



Koeajoin tuon Perusmäen mutapolun ja se oli kyllä jännä kurapätkä mutta ei enää oikein sivistynyttä reittiosuutta, joten skipataan se ja ajetaan vaikka Kalliomäentietä pitkin.

----------


## kp63

Moi. Uhkailin aiemmin, että nyt viikonloppuna ajellaan tuvalta joku pitempi siivu. Jarilla on kuitenkin tonne su pitkälle Hepo-lenkille alustavasti ideoitu niin uusi reitti/kohde, että se kannattaa ajaa, kunhan Jari säätää säät kohdalleen. La voisi sitten tuvalta klo 10 ajaa säävarauksella normitupalenkin 4-5h. Jos säät muuttuu lauantaita suosivaksi, niin sitten pohditaan uudelleen.

----------


## VPR

Tämä järjestely sopii minulle, olin suunnitellut meneväni Hepo-lenkille jos sunnuntaina ei ole tarjolla pitkää tuvalta.

----------


## VPR

Taas on luvassa sadetta krossilenkille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Ja foreca lupaisi sadetutkan mukaan melko kovaakin sadetta. Suaps nähdämiten lähdön käy. Kun pääsisi edes siirtymän suht kuivana.

Mitenkäs muuten torstain ajelut? Norjalaiset näyttäisi kirkastuvaa huomis illalle.

----------


## VPR

Huh, olipa rankka lenkki. Kiitos mukana olleille! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/116074366

Torstaina ajelen omia reittejä.

----------


## Iletys

> Huh, olipa rankka lenkki. Kiitos mukana olleille! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/116074366
> 
> Torstaina ajelen omia reittejä.



Oli joo rankka lenkki ainakin teknisesti. Nyt kun oli kelpo valo, niin lasit ei pysyneet auki. No niitä ei voi kuitenkaan syyttää kaksista mukkelismakkeleista mitkä itselleni järjestin. Niistä syytetään liukasta puusiltaa ja kuoppaa mäen alla. Taisit sinäkin turhaan merkata sen kuopan jonka juuri olin merkannut.  :Vink: 

Kiitos Jarille ja tietty muillekin! Huomenna jos ei sada, niin Bemböleen joko 17:30 tai 18:00.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep jep! Tänään pääsikin ihan kunnolla cyclocross-tunnelmaan kun kosteutta riitti ja kura lensi. Kiva kun porukkaakin uskaltautui mukavasti paikalle.
Ensi viikolla voitaisiin vaikka ajaa sama reitti toiseen suuntaan.

Ja vastauksia jälkikäteen maantietoon liittyviin kysymyksiin:

1) mikäs asfalttitie tämä on kun ei ole koskaan tullut maantielenkillä tänne tultua. V: Paciuksentie joka on umpikuja

2) missä me nyt ollaan? V: Vanha-Mankkaalla

----------


## VPR

Nyt norjalaiset ennustaa sateen loppuvan neljä tuntia myöhemmin kuin vielä eilen väitettiin. :/

----------


## Hirke

Isot kiitokset eilisestä Cyclocross lenkistä vaan ensikertalaisenkin suunnalta! Oli lystiä ja varmasti ensiviikolla roikun taas matkassa! :-)

----------


## Iletys

> Nyt norjalaiset ennustaa sateen loppuvan neljä tuntia myöhemmin kuin vielä eilen väitettiin. :/



Näin. Tuli huomattua sama. Eli nyt voisi päätellä, että trainerilla istutaan tää ilta.
On muuten mukavan räikeä mustelma vasemmassa pakarassa eilisen jälkeen. Vähän niin kun henkilökohtainen ruska-aika.

----------


## VPR

Mulla on molemmissa säärissä komeat kuhmut.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Mulla on molemmissa säärissä komeat kuhmut.



Ja minun kesäiset lukkopolkimien johdosta kaatumiset polvissa eivät ole vieläkään täysin parantuneet.
Vanhuus ei tule yksin  :Cool: 

PS. Työmatkoja on aika upeaa ajella näin syksyisin kuivalla aurinkoisella kelillä.
Nythän ilmat ovat olleet kummallisia kun viikolla sataa ja viikonlopulla on poutaa.

----------


## VPR

> Nythän ilmat ovat olleet kummallisia kun viikolla sataa ja viikonlopulla on poutaa.



Mieluummin näin päin niin voi ajaa pitkää maantielenkkiä viikonloppuna, tosin vois pari arkipäivää viikossa olla sateettomia.

----------


## VPR

> Näin. Tuli huomattua sama. Eli nyt voisi päätellä, että trainerilla istutaan tää ilta.



Alkuperäinen ennuste piti paikkansa ja kävin heittämässä viis kymppiä maantiepyörällä kuvarastien merkeissä. Turuntien varressa tuli joku porukka vastaan, heillä matka länteen päin Viherlaakson kohdalla.

----------


## kp63

TUPALENKKI LA KLO 10. 31-33 KM/H YHDELLÄ KAFFITAUOLLA
JOMPIKUMPI VALITAAN AAMULLA KOSKA PIENI SATEEN UHKA

1. VAIHTOEHTO LOHJALLE

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...22289,1.451569

VARALLA HYVINKÄÄ

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...19606,1.451569

----------


## JaakkoRa

> TUPALENKKI LA KLO 10. 31-33 KM/H YHDELLÄ KAFFITAUOLLA
> JOMPIKUMPI VALITAAN AAMULLA KOSKA PIENI SATEEN UHKA



Mukana ollaan huomenna, hyvältä vaikuttaa!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mukana ollaan huomenna, hyvältä vaikuttaa!



Mukana myös.

----------


## kp63

*Tuvalle klo 10.00*  ilmatieteenlaitos lupaa klo 8 ok sään, kunhan lähetään Hyvinkäälle (alkuu pieni kevyen sateen uhka). Viritin aamuniloksi ton reitin vähän menomatkalle uusiksi eli ajellaan vastapäivään Hyvinkäälle Nukarin kautta.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...d1d4c839&msa=0

Ensi viikon lauantaiksi luvattu kesäsäätä ja se on hyödynnettävä PK-lenkillä:

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...c8a3865f&msa=0

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Yritän minimoida kastumisen riskin ja tulen mukaan Lahnuksesta.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin sitten hyvinkäälle sadetta pakoon kastuen tietenkin jo heti lahnuksen jälkeen perusteellisesti. Suurin osa oli kesän aikana unohtanut syksyajon princiipit eli vaihtovaatetta muovipussiin mukaan. Tauon jälkeen ajeltiin kuivassa ja kivassa säässä takaisinpäin. Pari teknistä murhetta eli Harry jäi Selkin jälkeen paikkailemaan ulko-ja sisärengasta ja itellä reistaili jotain takaosastossa ja kurvasin vihdintietä suoraan kotiin. Ihan peruskiva syksyinen tupailu, kiitos kaikille.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ajeltiin sitten hyvinkäälle sadetta pakoon kastuen tietenkin jo heti lahnuksen jälkeen perusteellisesti. Suurin osa oli kesän aikana unohtanut syksyajon princiipit eli vaihtovaatetta muovipussiin mukaan. Tauon jälkeen ajeltiin kuivassa ja kivassa säässä takaisinpäin. Pari teknistä murhetta eli Harry jäi Selkin jälkeen paikkailemaan ulko-ja sisärengasta ja itellä reistaili jotain takaosastossa ja kurvasin vihdintietä suoraan kotiin. Ihan peruskiva syksyinen tupailu, kiitos kaikille.



Alussa paleli pirusti, kun lenkin sää ja nopeus poikkesivat speksatusta. Omassa varustautumisessa ei tietenkään ollut mitään vikaa.  :Hymy:  Hyvä lenkki siitä tuli kuitenkin kaikkiaan - tänään kulki herkästi. Kiitoksia kaikille osallistuneille lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## Iletys

Voisi ajella jonkun 50-60km Kirkkonummen teitä n.30-32 keskarilla. Eli 17:30 Teboililta ja Mankin Nesteeltä 17:45.
Riittää että joku ilmoittaa tänne tulevansa, niin lenkki toteutuu näillä spekseillä. Eteen ja taakse valoa mukaan.

----------


## seket

Voin tulla Kivenlahden Teboilille klo 17.30 ja siitä lenkkiä eteenpäin. Kypärään saan otsalampun mutta taakse en saa tähän hätään valoa.

----------


## Iletys

> Voin tulla Kivenlahden Teboilille klo 17.30 ja siitä lenkkiä eteenpäin. Kypärään saan otsalampun mutta taakse en saa tähän hätään valoa.



No sittenhän sitä voi olla vetovuorossa koko hämärän ajan kun mulla on takavalo.  :Vink: 
Eli 17:30 toteutuu.

----------


## VPR

Mites eilinen lenkki sujui?

Huomenna ajetaan sama reitti kuin viimeksi mutta toiseen suuntaan. Kelinkin pitäisi olla suotuisampi.  :Hymy:  http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-9-28

----------


## Iletys

> Mites eilinen lenkki sujui?
> 
> Huomenna ajetaan sama reitti kuin viimeksi mutta toiseen suuntaan. Kelinkin pitäisi olla suotuisampi.  http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-9-28



Mannantain lenkki suijui ihan ok. Kaksi kuskia. Matka vain jäi jonnekin alle 50km kohdille, mutta tulipahan edes mentyä.
Tänään krosilenkille. Jos ei niin liukasta olisi tänään ja ajolasitkin pysyy varmaan auki paremmin. Vanhat mustelmat alkaa jo kellastua.  :Vink:

----------


## VPR

Tänään oli hyvä keli.  :Hymy:  Oittaalla keskari oli 23 ja se siitä laski hieman lopun teknisten pätkien takia. Mulla puhkes molemmat renkaat lenkillä kerran ja kotimatkakin meni edessä vajaalla, nyt lentää noi vanhat Racing Ralphit roskiin ja toista tilalle. Väkeä oli 12 henkeä ja hyvä meininki. Kiitos mukana olleille!

Reittidata meni vahingossa poikki toisella rengastauolla: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/117724606

----------


## kp63

*Lauantain tupalenkki klo 9.00*. 260km porukasta ja ilmasta riippuen noin 31-33km/h. Reittinä Selki-Räyskälä-Somero-Suomusjärvi-Lohja ja kahdella tauolla (Räyskälä ja Suomusjärvi).

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...10197,0.725784

----------


## Iletys

Vaikka kuinka kiinnostaisi tuo lenkki, niin ei kerkee.  :Irvistys: 

*Normi Tupalenkkiä la klo 10:00 on luvassa myös*. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa ajaa näitä mäkiä ja käydä mahdollisesti kaffeella, niin ilmoittautukoot. Muuten saatan mennä vikasemaan Veikkolan lenkkien puolta.
Vauhtia se kolmen kympin päälle pikkuisen ja matkaa n.130km. Saa ehdottaa toki muutakin.

----------


## Ari_T

> *Lauantain tupalenkki klo 9.00*. 260km porukasta ja ilmasta riippuen noin 31-33km/h. Reittinä Selki-Räyskälä-Somero-Suomusjärvi-Lohja ja kahdella tauolla (Räyskälä ja Suomusjärvi).
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...10197,0.725784



Jesh, mukana ollaan. Menee vähän tiukalle valon kanssa mutta sehän vain tarkoittaa, että täytyy ajaa kovempaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## jopo73

> Tänään oli hyvä keli.  Oittaalla keskari oli 23 ja se siitä laski hieman lopun teknisten pätkien takia. Mulla puhkes molemmat renkaat lenkillä kerran ja kotimatkakin meni edessä vajaalla, nyt lentää noi vanhat Racing Ralphit roskiin ja toista tilalle. Väkeä oli 12 henkeä ja hyvä meininki. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> Reittidata meni vahingossa poikki toisella rengastauolla: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/117724606



Taas yhtä uutta kokemusta rikkaampi  :Hymy: 
Reitti oli kyllä paikkapaikoin melko vaativa ekakertalaiselle, varsinkin kun alla city-gummit ja valona pikkutuikku joka päätti vielä samamhdella epäsopivissa paikoissa. Mutta tulihan tuossa perehdyttyä paikkoihin joita ei tiennyt Espoossa olevankaan ja käsittämättömän hyvin reitti löytyi miljoonista mutkista ja pimeydestä huolimatta, suurkiitos vetäjille, ja mukavalle porukalle.

Tässä reitti siirtymineen omasta koneesta: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/117833221

----------


## jopo73

> *Lauantain tupalenkki klo 9.00*. 260km porukasta ja ilmasta riippuen noin 31-33km/h. Reittinä Selki-Räyskälä-Somero-Suomusjärvi-Lohja ja kahdella tauolla (Räyskälä ja Suomusjärvi).
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...10197,0.725784



Perhana...ehdin jo lupautumaan mökkikeikalle  :Irvistys:   ens kerralla sitten.

----------


## VPR

> Jesh, mukana ollaan. Menee vähän tiukalle valon kanssa mutta sehän vain tarkoittaa, että täytyy ajaa kovempaa.



Samoin. 260 km lenkki kestää 32 keskarilla 8 tuntia ja 7,5 minuuttia, joten jos pidetään kaksi 45 min taukoa siitä tulee puoltoista tuntia lisää. Näin oltaisiin takaisin tuvalla noin klo 18:40, onhan siinä vielä melkein 45 minuuttia aikaa ennen pimeää.  :Leveä hymy:  Tosiaan kannattaa vähintään jokin pieni huomiovalo olla mukana yllättävän himmailun/teknisen/auringonpimennyksen varalta.

----------


## Tommi G

> *Lauantain tupalenkki klo 9.00*. 260km porukasta ja ilmasta riippuen noin 31-33km/h. Reittinä Selki-Räyskälä-Somero-Suomusjärvi-Lohja ja kahdella tauolla (Räyskälä ja Suomusjärvi).
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...10197,0.725784




Mukaan tullaan kansipaikalle,kiitos jo valmiiksi vetäjille. :Hymy:

----------


## nurminen

> *Lauantain tupalenkki klo 9.00*. 260km porukasta ja ilmasta riippuen noin 31-33km/h. Reittinä Selki-Räyskälä-Somero-Suomusjärvi-Lohja ja kahdella tauolla (Räyskälä ja Suomusjärvi).



Tässä sama reitti Ride With GPS -palveluun laitettuna: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/742608.

----------


## Noppaed

Lähteeköhän espoosta vklp aikakana jotain 30-32kmh about 100km lenkkiä? Voisin lähteä kokeilemaan

----------


## Iletys

> Lähteeköhän espoosta vklp aikakana jotain 30-32kmh about 100km lenkkiä? Voisin lähteä kokeilemaan



No huomenna LA Bembölestä klo 10:00. 130km (tai pikkuisen alle jos halutaan). Katso tuo aikaisempi viestini.

----------


## Noppaed

jooh, no tulossa oon ja toivottavasti pysyn vauhissa :/

----------


## Iletys

> jooh, no tulossa oon ja toivottavasti pysyn vauhissa :/



Warmasti!

----------


## VPR

Syksyn viimeiselle pitkälle lähti 10 kuskia joista yksi loikkasi Somerolla mökilleen. Loput ajoivat karvan alle 270 karvan yli 31 keskarilla. Kohokohtana mainittakoon kohtaaminen hirviemon ja -vasan kanssa.  :Hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/118324630

----------


## Tommi G

> Syksyn viimeiselle pitkälle lähti 10 kuskia joista yksi loikkasi Somerolla mökilleen. Loput ajoivat karvan alle 270 karvan yli 31 keskarilla. Kohokohtana mainittakoon kohtaaminen hirviemon ja -vasan kanssa.  Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/118324630



Olipa mahtava lenkki,hirvi tosiaan vähän säikäytti,lopussa meinasi väsy tulla ,kiitos kaikille mukana olleille

----------


## seket

Mukana oli hyvä jengi kasassa, sen verran ylitin omat odotuksenikin jaksamisestani. Kiitos!

----------


## kp63

Kiitos porukalle, hyvin kulki hienossa säässä. Hirven lisäksi muutama hirvittävä normi junttipakuääliö-ohitus, 1kpl rengasrikko ja 8km sakkolenkki, tosin sehän on alle 1km/mieheen. Erityiskiitos kaudesta VP, Ari ja Harry, joiden kanssa on näitä yli 2-satasia ajeltu, lohduttaa että ei oo ainoa kahjo. Jukalle tiedoksi että punaviini on oikein hyvä palauttelujuoma.

----------


## StePe

Oli tarkoitus lähteä eilenkin peesailemaan pitkän lenkin alkumatkasta.
Tuo aikaisempi turha spekulointi valoisan ajan riittämisestä kuitenkin sotki omia ajatuksia (kuvittelin lähtöajaksi klo 10, vaikka oikein isolla näkyi klo 9).
Tulipahan sitten testattua, että sen yli 260 km ennätti valoisan aikana ajamaan vielä klo 10 startillakin (ilman vetoapuja).

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitoksia myös omasta puolestani kaikille osallistujille - oli taas hieno lenkki. 300 km ei ihan täyttynyt siirtymien kanssa, mutta samapa tuo. Niin hullu en ollut, että olisin lähtenyt ajelemaan pimeässä sakkolenkkiä.  :Hymy:  Kaikkiaan hieno pitkien lenkkien kausi, kiitoksia siitä vakiohulluille.

----------


## VPR

> Toi Karstuntie ois kiva ajaa jossain välissä, kenties hieman pohjoisemmaksi suunnattu Kisko-Salo-Somero -lenkura jossain välissä? Tossa joku hahmotelma, en tarkistanut asfalttia Street Viewistä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,11,12&t=m&z=8



Karstuntie ja Somero katsastettiin eilen joten siellä ei tartte enää käydä, tuolla Perniö-Teijo-Tuohittu -seudulla voisi pyöriä taas ensi vuonna.  :Hymy:  Noin 270-300 kilometrillä pääsee jopa Kemiönsaarelle asti.

----------


## skior

Keskiviikon CX-lenkin reitistä http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2011-10-5
Jarille tiedoksi: Viime vuonna keskuspuiston eteläkärki oli tarkoitus ajaa seuraavasti http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/vi...b4c66c610f5b24
Tuolloin kuitenkin käännyin yhdestä risteyksestä väärin ja tuo pätkä jäi ajamatta. Keskiviikkona voisi ehkä yrittää ajaa tuonkin pätkän, sillä se on osittain täysin pimeä ja taitaa siitä löytyä vähän helppoa kalliopätkääkin. Lähes koko muu lenkkihän on valaistu.

Samalla tässä esittelen ArcGIS Onlinen, johon kuka tahansa voi luoda sisältöä ilmaisen Esrin Global Accountin luotuaan.

----------


## VPR

Eli tällä viikolla ei ole paljoa teknistä/mutaista pätkää? Laitoin wanhat nappulakumit eläkkeelle mutta jos hiekkatierenkailla pärjää niin mukana.

----------


## Iletys

> Eli tällä viikolla ei ole paljoa teknistä/mutaista pätkää? Laitoin wanhat nappulakumit eläkkeelle mutta jos hiekkatierenkailla pärjää niin mukana.



Pärjää hyvikin. Olin tuolla lenkillä viime vuonna ja jos viimeviikkoiset kinttupolut pelotti (minua ainakin), niin tämä on "jotain ihan muuta".

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kiitokset Antille cx-reittivihjeistä. Jospa huomenna töihin mennessä kävisi katsastamassa muutamat risteyskohdat.

Asiasta toiseen: päivitin muutamat syksyn yhdyspätkien luokittelut listaani.

----------


## kp63

Keskiviikkona Kivenlahden teboil klo 16.00. Ajellaan harryn kanssa 3h PK-lenkki jossakin Kirkkonummen-Sipoon ympäristössä. Lenkki päättyy tuvalle.

----------


## VPR

Vai Kirkkonummi-Sipoo, kuulostaa siltä että lenkille tulee paljon kaupunkiajoa.  :Vink:

----------


## Iletys

> Keskiviikkona Kivenlahden teboil klo 16.00. Ajellaan harryn kanssa 3h PK-lenkki jossakin Kirkkonummen-Sipoon ympäristössä. Lenkki päättyy tuvalle.



Jos tarkoitetaan Siuntiota, niin voisin tulla mukaan. Sadevaraus. Pyörä on pesty ja öljytty Kreikanreissua varten.

----------


## kp63

joo Siuntio, ja tossa kiekura keskiviikolle, *siis klo 16 TB 

*http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...11869,0.725784

----------


## Slaso

> joo Siuntio, ja tossa kiekura keskiviikolle, *siis klo 16 TB 
> 
> *http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...11869,0.725784



Reitti näyttää hyvältä. Olen mukana, jos on kaunis keli. :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Keskiviikkona Kivenlahden teboil klo 16.00. Ajellaan harryn kanssa 3h PK-lenkki jossakin Kirkkonummen-Sipoon ympäristössä. Lenkki päättyy tuvalle.



Yritän myös ehtiä mukaan, duunikiireet saattaa vielä vaikuttaa asiaan...

----------


## jopo73

> Keskiviikkona Kivenlahden teboil klo 16.00. Ajellaan harryn kanssa 3h PK-lenkki jossakin Kirkkonummen-Sipoon ympäristössä. Lenkki päättyy tuvalle.



Mukana jos vain pääsen töistä livahtamaan ajoissa...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kävin katsastamassa huomisen crossilenkin Helsingin keskuspoiston reitit. Aika haastavaa tuonne keskuspuistoon on tehdä etukäteen lenkkireittiä kun polkua ja ulkoilutietä kulkee ristiin rastiin, eli harhaan ajon mahdollisuus on suuri. Mutta katsotaanpa sitten huomenna miten pysytään reitillä. 

Olikohan Laakson kalliopoluilla ylimääräistä lasinsirua vai mistä sain vielä rengasrikonkin aikaiseksi. Tässä juuri sisätiloissa otin vielä renkaan vanteelta ja imuroin imurilla renkaan sisäpuolelta hiekanmurut pois. Jostain niitäkin sinne kertyy kun maastossa rengasta korjaa.

reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/743244

----------


## rhubarb

> reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/743244



Tulen todennäköisesti mukaan mutta siltä varalta että en, suosittelen kaakkoiskulmassa hieman eri reittiä: Laakson tallien ohi Ratsastien suuntaisesti suoraan Pikku-Huopalahden rantaan josta pohjoiseen ja siitä takaisin reitille lahden pohjukassa. Jos Munkkivuoressa* haluaa enemmän hiekkatietä, voi 39-lätkän kohdalta jatkaa puistossa pohjoiseen Lapinmäentien yli ja keilahallin kohdalta Talin metsiköihin. Siitä pääsee tuon Ulvilantien pohjoispuolelta. Talin puistotieltä Pajamäkeen (42-lätkä) lähtevä polku oli myös poikki jokin aika sitten, mutta se voi olla sittemmin taas avautunut.

* Toinen vaihtoehto Talin kierrokselle olisi ajaa Munkkiniemen puiston kautta ja siitä siltoja pitkin Gallen-Kallelan ja mahd. Elfvikin ohitse + Hagalundintien suuntaisesti pohjoiseen.

----------


## kentsu

> Pyörä on pesty ja öljytty Kreikanreissua varten.



Kreikkaan pyöräilemään maantielle? Saadaanko matkakertomusta reissun jälkeen, kiinnostaa kuulla miten tuolla suunnalla pyöräily sujuu. Lienee aika kuivaa ja kuumaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Kreikkaan pyöräilemään maantielle? Saadaanko matkakertomusta reissun jälkeen, kiinnostaa kuulla miten tuolla suunnalla pyöräily sujuu. Lienee aika kuivaa ja kuumaa.



Tarkemmin Kreetalle. On siellä foorumilaisiakin ollut pyöräilemässä. Juutuubissa on videoitakin. Ei varsinaisesti pyöräilymestaa perheen kanssa etsitty (yllätys yllätys), vaan sattui osumaan halvat lennot ja talo kohilleen, niin sinne. Kuivaa ja kuumaa on ollut tällä viikolla, mutta ensi viikolla satelee satunnaisesti ja on vähän viileämpää. Eli sopii mulle, mutta ei muille.
Tässä Eskon blogia paikasta.

----------


## seket

[QUOTE=kp63;1714786]joo Siuntio, ja tossa kiekura keskiviikolle, *siis klo 16 TB 



Tulossa mukaan. Bembölen tuvan kautta klo 15.15(jos joku sattuu olemaan siellä silloin) ja Kivenlahden TB:llä 16.00.*

----------


## VPR

Suurella joukolla kruisailtiin hiekkatielenkki lukuisten ulkoilijoiden seurassa. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/119343956

----------


## rhubarb

Kiitokset lenkistä! Jäi vähän tuonne ala-PK:n puolelle kun pimeällä ei älyttömän kovaa voi ajaa, mutta reitti oli hauska.

…

Laitetaans tänne vielä maininta noista äänimerkeistä ohittaessa (erittäin kätevä näin pimeällä kun ajetaan eivätkä merkit näy):

“Etu!” tai “edestä!” – pysytään/siirrytään menosuunnassa oikeaan reunaan.
“Taka(a)!” – väistetään menosuunnassa vasemmalle puolelle.
“Välistä” tai “keskeltä!” – siirrytään keskelle koska molemmilla puolilla on ohitettavia.

Todellisuudessa ohitettava voi tietysti kulkea ‘väärään’ suuntaan mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä; ainoastaan sillä kummalle puolelle väistetään.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Suurella joukolla kruisailtiin hiekkatielenkki lukuisten ulkoilijoiden seurassa. Kiitos mukana olleille!



Sama ääni täällä! Ja reitti ladattavassa muodossa: http://g.co/maps/hfk3k

----------


## Iletys

Kiitetään nyt vielä KP:ta eilisestä maantielenkistä. Hyvä veto yhdellä vaihteella.
Lähtikös meitä kuusi kuskia Teboililta ja yksi tekninen tipahdus tapahtui. Kilsoja 90km ja keskari 32,4km/h.
Eli hienosti porukkaa pääsi näinkin aikaisin (16:00) lenkille.

----------


## karhile

> Kiitokset lenkistä! Jäi vähän tuonne ala-PK:n puolelle kun pimeällä ei älyttömän kovaa voi ajaa, mutta reitti oli hauska.



Itsellä meni  ennemminkin todennäköisesti ylä-PK:n puolelle, joten vauhtia oli  sopivasti, kovempi olisi ollut jo ilmeisesti liikaa. Reitti oli viime vuotiseen tyyliin tarpeeksi helppo tällaiselle pelkurillekin, joten tällaisia lisää. Kiitos Jarille ja muille polkijoille!
Taidettiinhan tuo ajaa melkoisesti reippaammalla vauhdilla, kuin viime vuonna.

----------


## VPR

> Taidettiinhan tuo ajaa melkoisesti reippaammalla vauhdilla, kuin viime vuonna.



Viime vuonna meni Ilen Garminin mukaan 10 minuuttia pidempään, viimeksi keskari 22,1 ja eilen 24,1. Kelikin taisi olla parempi. Puolivälissä keskari oli jopa 25, mutta lopun hitaammat pätkät laskivat sitä. Rasitus oli suht hyvällä tasolla kun ei kauheesti voinut peesata, mutta silti piti lopussa vielä kiriä tutulla reitillä pari asvalttimäkeä ylös kun oli sliksit alla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Viime vuonna meni Ilen Garminin mukaan 10 minuuttia pidempään, viimeksi keskari 22,1 ja eilen 24,1. Kelikin taisi olla parempi. Puolivälissä keskari oli jopa 25, mutta lopun hitaammat pätkät laskivat sitä. Rasitus oli suht hyvällä tasolla kun ei kauheesti voinut peesata, mutta silti piti lopussa vielä kiriä tutulla reitillä pari asvalttimäkeä ylös kun oli sliksit alla.



Tais olla viimeksi sitä reitin hakua loppupuolella. Muistaakseni ei ollut autostoppia viime vuonna.  :Vink:

----------


## karhile

> Tais olla viimeksi sitä reitin hakua loppupuolella. Muistaakseni ei ollut autostoppia viime vuonna.



Tehtiin sitä nytkin pari "hirmuisesti" hidastavaa uuuuuuuuuuuuuu-käännöstä, mutta oliko sitten enemmän hakua viime vuonna? Ei muista enää.

----------


## Iletys

> Tehtiin sitä nytkin pari "hirmuisesti" hidastavaa uuuuuuuuuuuuuu-käännöstä, mutta oliko sitten enemmän hakua viime vuonna? Ei muista enää.



Samapa tuo. Ei se keskari vaan se, että pääsee ehjänä kotiin.  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

*Sunnuntaina Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 11.00*PK-maantielenkki. Ajetaan yhdellä tauolla ja porukasta ja säästä riippuen noin 30-32km/h. Säävarauksella ja reittimuutoskin mahdollinen (katotaan su aamuna), jos idässä paremmat säät.  

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...22711,1.451569

----------


## VPR

Tänään ajettiin sama reitti kuin viimeksi mutta eri suuntaan. Illalla oli jo vähän viileä ja reisiä kuumotti kotona, pitää kaivaa pitkät pöksyt esiin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/121049680

----------


## Jan Kruse

Sellainen < tai > 150km, kahvitauko, porukalle sopiva vauhti n 30. Löytyykö seuraa ja haluaako joku ehdottaa reittiä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Sellainen < tai > 150km, kahvitauko, porukalle sopiva vauhti n 30. Löytyykö seuraa ja haluaako joku ehdottaa reittiä.



Voisin lähteä ajelemaan - ainakin jotain lyhyempää reittiä. Aikataulurajoitteiden vuoksi ei ehdi ajaa >150 km, mutta joku n. 4-4,5h lenkki voisi olla hyvä.

----------


## Ari_T

> *Sunnuntaina Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 11.00*PK-maantielenkki. Ajetaan yhdellä tauolla ja porukasta ja säästä riippuen noin 30-32km/h. Säävarauksella ja reittimuutoskin mahdollinen (katotaan su aamuna), jos idässä paremmat säät.  
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...22711,1.451569



Täytyyhän tällekin lähteä mukaan, jos säät sallii.  :Hymy:  Sateessa ei huvita enää noin pitkät.

----------


## Tommi G

> Sellainen < tai > 150km, kahvitauko, porukalle sopiva vauhti n 30. Löytyykö seuraa ja haluaako joku ehdottaa reittiä.



Mukaan tullaan,kaikki käy reitit,nopeus,pituus,tauko ym ym.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mukaan tullaan,kaikki käy reitit,nopeus,pituus,tauko ym ym.



Jotain tällasta vois ajella, jos ei muita ehdotuksia tule:

http://tinyurl.com/687tw23

Taukoa voidaan pitää Vihtijärvellä ja voidaan ajaa kumpaan suuntaan tahansa.

----------


## Iletys

Oiskos palauttelevaa lenkkiä Hanian liepeiltä huomen aamusta? Terveiset vaan täältä ylivelkaantuneiden maasta. 6000m on nyt noustu. Pohkeet alkaa kohta olla sitä luokkaa, että pitää vaihtaa juomapullot kapeampiin. Jamas!

----------


## Tommi G

> Jotain tällasta vois ajella, jos ei muita ehdotuksia tule:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/687tw23
> 
> Taukoa voidaan pitää Vihtijärvellä ja voidaan ajaa kumpaan suuntaan tahansa.



Ajetaan tohon joku sakkolenkki niin saadaan väh. se 150 km täyteen.

----------


## kp63

Ajeltiin speksilenkki suht lämpimässä poutasäässä viidestään noin 6 tuntiin. Kansipaikkalaisia ei tänään ollut, vaan ajeltiin jonossa 1-2 min vedoin. Aika paljon kesän aikaan Espoon puolella ajeltu ns puolenmetrin merkkaussäännöllä eli yhdessä jonossa ajettaessa kärkikuski yrittää löytää sellaisen ajolinjan, jonka molemmilta puolilta löytyy 0.5m roilovapaata banaa. Monen lenkin kokemuksella voin suositella, roilo yms merkkaukset jää melkein kokonaan pois ja ajosta tulee rennonpaa. Kaiken kaikkiaan tosi mäkinen, mutta mukava PK-lenkki kovakuntoisessa ja kivassa porukassa, kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## Iletys

Oliskos Torstaille lenkkiseuraa Kivenlahden Teboililta tai Mankin Nesteeltä? Lähtöaika esim. 17:00 (teboil). Lenkin pituus sellainen kuin valoisassa pääsee. Nopeus 30-32km/h.

----------


## VPR

Aurinko laskee klo 18 ja hämärää tulee noin 20 minuuttia myöhemmin, taitaa jäädä lenkki näillä spekseillä aika lyhkäseks.  :Leveä hymy:  Mulla on vielä ens viikonloppu vähän auki mutta jos ajot voittavat ni lauantaina HePon Reitti 2000 -lenkki ja sunnuntaina vois kelistä riippuen olla viimesiä maantielenkkejä.

----------


## kp63

*TUPALENKKI LA klo 10.00* Itelle su ei sovi eli la ajopäivä ja ainakin nyt sää olis kohdallaan. Eli ajellaan Pk-lenkki maantiellä noin 30-31 ja perinteiset kaffit Nummelan ABC tai joku muu kylän kuppila. Ajellaan "perinteisesti" vastapäivään, niin saadaan loppu lasketella myötätuuleen. (Tää olis Tommille räätälöity 150.1km, tarkempaan ei nyt pystynyt). Katellaan säät vielä pe*.  

*http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...21025,1.451569

----------


## Iletys

> Aurinko laskee klo 18 ja hämärää tulee noin 20 minuuttia myöhemmin, taitaa jäädä lenkki näillä spekseillä aika lyhkäseks.



Pimeet jutut sulla.  :Vink:  Käy 16:30 lähtökin jos se ratkaisee asian.

----------


## Tommi G

> *TUPALENKKI LA klo 10.00* Itelle su ei sovi eli la ajopäivä ja ainakin nyt sää olis kohdallaan. Eli ajellaan Pk-lenkki maantiellä noin 30-31 ja perinteiset kaffit Nummelan ABC tai joku muu kylän kuppila. Ajellaan "perinteisesti" vastapäivään, niin saadaan loppu lasketella myötätuuleen. (Tää olis Tommille räätälöity 150.1km, tarkempaan ei nyt pystynyt). Katellaan säät vielä pe*. 
> 
> *http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?
> msid=200657719599862095593.0004af8aa892e35ba2e6d&m  sa=0&ll=60.311307,24.476166&spn=0.421025,1.451569



Reitti näyttää hyvältä ja on sopivan mittainen ,mutta la ei pääse su sopisi paremmin.Onko Vantaankoskelta vielä sunnuntaina maantielenkkiä lähdössä? Lauantaina joutuu onkimaan isoja kuhia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sääennuste illaksi lupaa tuulista ja sateista, mutta lämmintä, joten aivan mainio crossikeli. Ehkä keskuspuiston reititkin on vähän ruuhkattomampia kuin viimeksi.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Keli oli ihan riittävän hyvä ja reitit olivat ruuhkattomia. Välillä mentiin hieman pehmeitä ylämäkiä joissa pääs syke vähän nousemaan. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/122862133

----------


## Ari_T

> Reitti näyttää hyvältä ja on sopivan mittainen ,mutta la ei pääse su sopisi paremmin.Onko Vantaankoskelta vielä sunnuntaina maantielenkkiä lähdössä? Lauantaina joutuu onkimaan isoja kuhia.



Mullekin käy la vähän kehnommin eikä sääennustekaan lupaa kovin hyvää. Voisin lähteä sunnuntaina ajamaan jotain lenkkiä tuvalta kello 10, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## kp63

La näyttää sateiselta eli ajan oman lenkin nyt pe ja omalta osaltani la-tupalenkki on peruttu.

----------


## Tommi G

> Mullekin käy la vähän kehnommin eikä sääennustekaan lupaa kovin hyvää. Voisin lähteä sunnuntaina ajamaan jotain lenkkiä tuvalta kello 10, jos kiinnostaa.



Tavataan tuvalla sunnuntaina klo 10.00

----------


## VPR

Tuvalla paikalla klo 10. Olisiko 172 km liikaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tur...10,11&t=m&z=10

----------


## Ari_T

> Tuvalla paikalla klo 10. Olisiko 172 km liikaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tur...10,11&t=m&z=10



Mulle käy kyllä, mutta joudut toimimaan kartturina. Toi Antiaistentie on kieltämättä hieno, vaikka siinä onkin aika rupisia osuuksia välillä.

----------


## VPR

Skipattiin Antiaistentie sumuisan ja märän sään vuoksi ja ajettiin Karkkilasta suoraan Pusulaan, Pusulan tauolla päätettiin ajaa suoraan kotiin Koisjärven ja Turuntien kautta säätilan jatkumisen vuoksi. Tämä oli mulle maantiekauden päätös, kausi alkoi 3.4. lähes identtisellä lenkillä ja päättyi 23.10. 6543 Cervélon päällä vietetyn kilometrin jälkeen. Kiitos hienosta kaudesta kaikille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/123731587

----------


## Ari_T

Tulipahan poljettua joo, vaikka sää olikin melko surkea. Luultavimmin myös oma maantiekauteni päättyi tähän, jollei sitten seuraavina parina viikonloppuna tule jotain todella ihmeellisen hienoa säätä. Tällaisissa olosuhteissa en enää lähde tällä kaudella ajamaan.  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia kaikille lenkkikavereille hienosta maantiekaudesta!

----------


## Iletys

Mitäs jos ensi sunnuntaina paistaa aurinko ja on 10 astetta lämmintä? Mä lähden ainakin maantielenkille. Sitäpaitsi Ari,,, sulla on ollut muutenkin suurimmaksi osaksi krossarikausi päällä koko kesän. Älä tee tästä numeroa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Joo säiden mukaan. Mulla olis ens su ohjelmassa pitkä 4-6h PK ja jos sää kohtuullinen ajan sen ensisijaisesti maantiellä esim klo 10 tuvalta. TT-hybridillä kerkiin talvenaikana ajaa kyllästymiseen asti.

----------


## kp63

Ajelen tänään hyvän sään kunniaksi pikkulenkin espoon keskuksesta/tuvalta. Lähtö 15.15-viim. 15.45, jos kiinnostaa laita vaikka YV

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...a08045d9&msa=0

----------


## Tommi G

> Joo säiden mukaan. Mulla olis ens su ohjelmassa pitkä 4-6h PK ja jos sää kohtuullinen ajan sen ensisijaisesti maantiellä esim klo 10 tuvalta. TT-hybridillä kerkiin talvenaikana ajaa kyllästymiseen asti.



Ilmoittaudun mukaan oli sää mikä tahansa.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna sitten taas krossia, viime viikon lenkki toiseen suuntaan. Sain viime viikon kolmesta märästä lenkistä tarpeekseni ja varmistan tulemisen kun sadetta ei varmasti ole luvassa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Joo säiden mukaan. Mulla olis ens su ohjelmassa pitkä 4-6h PK ja jos sää kohtuullinen ajan sen ensisijaisesti maantiellä esim klo 10 tuvalta. TT-hybridillä kerkiin talvenaikana ajaa kyllästymiseen asti.



Lähden myös, mutta jos jäisi 5h kohille tuo aika, niin kerkeisi vähän jotain muutakin tekemään. Siis jotain turhaa.

----------


## VPR

> Siis jotain turhaa.



"Kaikki paitsi pyöräily on turhaa."  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Ei ollut sadetta ja keli oli muutenkin nopea. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/124458083

----------


## kp63

> Lähden myös, mutta jos jäisi 5h kohille tuo aika, niin kerkeisi vähän jotain muutakin tekemään. Siis jotain turhaa.



Viikonlopun maantielenkin galluppi: jos ennuste pysyy, niin la voisi olla kuivaa ja su sataa eli onnistuuko lähtijöille päättää pe iltana ajetaanko la tai su klo 10?? (mulle lähtö myös klo 8-9 käy). Ajatuksena toi viimekerran väliin jäänyt 150km lenkki.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...35ba2e6d&msa=0

----------


## Iletys

> Viikonlopun maantielenkin galluppi: jos ennuste pysyy, niin la voisi olla kuivaa ja su sataa eli onnistuuko lähtijöille päättää pe iltana ajetaanko la tai su klo 10?? (mulle lähtö myös klo 8-9 käy). Ajatuksena toi viimekerran väliin jäänyt 150km lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...35ba2e6d&msa=0



Käy su klo 10-11. Ei muu. Oikeesti.  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

> Viikonlopun maantielenkin galluppi: jos ennuste pysyy, niin la voisi olla kuivaa ja su sataa eli onnistuuko lähtijöille päättää pe iltana ajetaanko la tai su klo 10?? (mulle lähtö myös klo 8-9 käy). Ajatuksena toi viimekerran väliin jäänyt 150km lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...35ba2e6d&msa=0



Kumpikin päivä käy. Mieluummin sateeton.

----------


## Tommi G

> Viikonlopun maantielenkin galluppi: jos ennuste pysyy, niin la voisi olla kuivaa ja su sataa eli onnistuuko lähtijöille päättää pe iltana ajetaanko la tai su klo 10?? (mulle lähtö myös klo 8-9 käy). Ajatuksena toi viimekerran väliin jäänyt 150km lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...35ba2e6d&msa=0



Kumpikin päivä käy ja lähtö mikä aika tahansa.

----------


## jopo73

> Käy su klo 10-11. Ei muu. Oikeesti.



+1

----------


## kp63

> Viikonlopun maantielenkin galluppi: jos ennuste pysyy, niin la voisi olla kuivaa ja su sataa eli onnistuuko lähtijöille päättää pe iltana ajetaanko la tai su klo 10?? (mulle lähtö myös klo 8-9 käy). Ajatuksena toi viimekerran väliin jäänyt 150km lenkki.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...35ba2e6d&msa=0



*Lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoista ja lämmintä eli tavataan tuvalla klo 10.00*. Käykää kuitenkin täällä huomen aamulla katsomassa onko tullut sää tai muita esteitä (laitan mahd. peruutuksen klo 8 mennessä) . Sori Ile, mutta la parempi myös ke testin kannalta, mutta onhan teitä jo 2 su lähtijää.

----------


## Tommi G

> *Lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoista ja lämmintä eli tavataan tuvalla klo 10.00*. Käykää kuitenkin täällä huomen aamulla katsomassa onko tullut sää tai muita esteitä (laitan mahd. peruutuksen klo 8 mennessä) . Sori Ile, mutta la parempi myös ke testin kannalta, mutta onhan teitä jo 2 su lähtijää.



Lauantai hyvä päivä. Ile, voin tulla mukaan sunnuntainakin,mihin aikaan olette lähdössä?

----------


## Iletys

> *Lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoista ja lämmintä eli tavataan tuvalla klo 10.00*. Käykää kuitenkin täällä huomen aamulla katsomassa onko tullut sää tai muita esteitä (laitan mahd. peruutuksen klo 8 mennessä) . Sori Ile, mutta la parempi myös ke testin kannalta, mutta onhan teitä jo 2 su lähtijää.



Eipä hätiä. Fiksut pärjää.





> Lauantai hyvä päivä. Ile, voin tulla mukaan sunnuntainakin,mihin aikaan olette lähdössä?



No klo 10:00 tai 11:00 on ok mulle. Mitä sanoo Tommi N(eli Jopo73)? Kattotaan tuo ilma vielä lauantaina mihin on muuttumassa.
Nyt valuttamaan laktaatteja sormenpäästä, eli kuntotestiin.

----------


## jopo73

> Eipä hätiä. Fiksut pärjää.
> 
> 
> 
> No klo 10:00 tai 11:00 on ok mulle. Mitä sanoo Tommi N(eli Jopo73)? Kattotaan tuo ilma vielä lauantaina mihin on muuttumassa.
> Nyt valuttamaan laktaatteja sormenpäästä, eli kuntotestiin.



Jaa...mitenköhän meille sitten käy  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Sunnuntaihan näyttää ainakin vielä tuuliselle mutta kuivalle...pitäskö sitä koittaa lähteä jo kympiltä niin ei pimeä yllätä jutellessa ?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Jaa...mitenköhän meille sitten käy 
> 
> Sunnuntaihan näyttää ainakin vielä tuuliselle mutta kuivalle...pitäskö sitä koittaa lähteä jo kympiltä niin ei pimeä yllätä jutellessa ?



Jep. Hyvin käy 10:00. Mennään länteen, niin päästään kovaa takasin päin. Eli siis perusreittejä. Pitää mennä rauhassa kun mulla on uus ana-kynnys.  :Hymy: 

Kävisikös tällainen lenksu? Varmaan riittävästi eri kuin lauantain lenkki. Kaffet joko Virkkalassa tai Inkoossa.

----------


## Tommi G

> *Lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoista ja lämmintä eli tavataan tuvalla klo 10.00*. Käykää kuitenkin täällä huomen aamulla katsomassa onko tullut sää tai muita esteitä (laitan mahd. peruutuksen klo 8 mennessä) . Sori Ile, mutta la parempi myös ke testin kannalta, mutta onhan teitä jo 2 su lähtijää.



Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille oli hyvä lenkki hyvässä seurassa.

----------


## Iletys

Hei huomenna klo 10:00 uutta aikaa lenkille! Minä ainakin meen.

----------


## kp63

> Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille oli hyvä lenkki hyvässä seurassa.



Kiitos samoin. 8 jeppeä lähti, joista 2 Nummelassa erkani omille lenkeille. Periaatteessa toivoisi, että maantekelit oli tässä. koska eiliseen lenkkiin lämpimässä ja aurinkoisessa säässä olisi hyvä päättää suht pitkä (itellä ylitty 17tkm lenkillä) maantiekausi 2011. 2 vkon päästä mahdollinen cyklo-hybridi-mtb-sopiva kierros Pirttimäki-Nuuksio-Salmi-Luukki akselilla. Jollei sitten kesä jatku.

----------


## Tommi G

> Hei huomenna klo 10:00 uutta aikaa lenkille! Minä ainakin meen.



Semmoinen olo että flunssaa pukkaa,jätän väliin.

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitoksia myös omasta puolestani: hyvä lenkki hyvässä säässä ja seurassa. Tähän on kiva päättää maantiekausi, jos ei enää samanlaisia säitä tule.

----------


## apuajaja

Myös täältä kiitokset maantiekaudesta, erityisesti KPlle ylimääräisestä reitti- ja vetotöistä sekä kaikesta muustakin mentoroinnista ja kannustamisesta pyöräilyn saralla lahjattomamman hyväksi.

----------


## Iletys

Ok. Ajelen 10:00 tuvan ohi ja kattelen tarttuuko ketään, mutta jos ei tartu, niin ajelen vantaankoskelle. Maantiekausi ei saa olla vielä tässä, mutta kiitoskset net minunkin puolestani tähänastisesta.

----------


## Steely

> Periaatteessa toivoisi, että maantekelit oli tässä. koska eiliseen lenkkiin lämpimässä ja aurinkoisessa säässä olisi hyvä päättää suht pitkä (itellä ylitty 17tkm lenkillä) maantiekausi 2011. 2 vkon päästä mahdollinen cyklo-hybridi-mtb-sopiva kierros Pirttimäki-Nuuksio-Salmi-Luukki akselilla. Jollei sitten kesä jatku.



Samoin kiitokset maantiepyöräilyn ryhmäajon opetutuksesta ja hyvästä seurasta kesällä 2011.
Ensi kesänä uudestaan toivottavasti paremmalla kunnolla Espoon ja Veikkolan lenkkien merkeissä.
Tarkoitus on jatkaa maantiepyöräilyä läpi talven työmatkojen puitteissa (nastarenkaat, valot, hyvät asusteet yms.)
ja olla hyvässä kunnossa kevään koittaessa.

Sanotaan että elämässä oleellista on puutarhanhoito ja pyöräily.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Maantiekausi ei saa olla vielä tässä, mutta kiitoskset net minunkin puolestani tähänastisesta.



Mulla olisi tarkoitus jatkaa vielä pari viikkoa, jos vaan säät sallii. Ainakin ensi viikosta on tulossa vielä tämän viikon kaltainen, jos ennusteet ei pahasti muutu. Viimeisten viikkojen aikana en oo ehtiny yhteislenkeille duuni yms. kiireiden takia, oon sitten tehny omia lenkkejä omien aikataulujen puitteissa.

1-3 viikon sisällä mun pitäisi saada uusi cyclocrossari, joten itse oon ainakin kiinnostunut vetämään hyviä cyclo-lenkkejä läpi talven. Pitää ilmoitella täällä, eiköhän sitä porukka saada kasaan! Ja toki Hepon lenkit pyörii myös koko ajan!

----------


## Iletys

> Mulla olisi tarkoitus jatkaa vielä pari viikkoa, jos vaan säät sallii. Ainakin ensi viikosta on tulossa vielä tämän viikon kaltainen, jos ennusteet ei pahasti muutu. Viimeisten viikkojen aikana en oo ehtiny yhteislenkeille duuni yms. kiireiden takia, oon sitten tehny omia lenkkejä omien aikataulujen puitteissa.
> 
> 1-3 viikon sisällä mun pitäisi saada uusi cyclocrossari, joten itse oon ainakin kiinnostunut vetämään hyviä cyclo-lenkkejä läpi talven. Pitää ilmoitella täällä, eiköhän sitä porukka saada kasaan! Ja toki Hepon lenkit pyörii myös koko ajan!



Voisihan sitä lopettaa itsekin maantiekauden suosiolla jos olisi kunnon krossari. Nykyinen on sellanen lousku. Pitää ostaa samanlainen TT-Hybridi kun KP:lla on. Se kulkee todistetusti yhtä lujaa kuin oma maantiepyörä.

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikkolenkillä vaan vaatteet vähenee. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/126043487

----------


## rhubarb

> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/126043487



Sunnuntaina on sitten tuolla Strömbergin puistossa krossiajelua! Maunulasta 11:00, puistossa n. 11:20.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Allekirjoittaneelle jäi kyllä hieman epäselväksi, että missä vaiheessa tarkalleen ottaen oltiin Strömberginpuistossa. Muutenkin oli itselle melko tuntematonta tuo Pajamäen tienoo, vaikka muuten reitti oli enimmäkseen melko tuttua pätkää.

----------


## rhubarb

> Allekirjoittaneelle jäi kyllä hieman epäselväksi, että missä vaiheessa tarkalleen ottaen oltiin Strömberginpuistossa.



Yo. kartassa osuus Pitäjänmäentien pohjoispuolella. Siihen aikaan oli tietysti jo niin pimeääkin ettei maisemia ehtinyt ihastella.

Sain kuitenkin selityksen parvekkeen vierestä menneelle letkalle.

----------


## Privileged

Jep, Jarille kiitokset hienosta reitityksestä ja muille ajoseurasta! Lopussa meinasi voimat huveta eilisen Maunulan lenkin ansiosta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ProSLCX

*Jos joku haluaa lähteä höntsäilemään 25km mtb/cyclocross kalustolla tänään torstaina 18:00-19:00 aikoihin Koivuhovin asemalta,* niin tervetuloa. Reitti: Koivuhovi-Kasavuoren metsän kautta-Nupurintielle >sieltä metsään ja saapuminen mutaisena Gumbölen kartanolle. Kartanolta meno joko kotiin päin tai kimpassa Tuomarilan kautta lähtöpaikkaan. Valoa niin paljon mukaan kuin kehtaat ottaa, koska metässä sitä valoa ei tosiaankaan enää pahemmin ole. Omat laastarit mukaan, jos olet kaatumatautinen.

Ilmoita vaikka mulle yksityisviestillä klo 17:45 mennessä, jos olet kiinnostunut.

----------


## Tommi G

> Kiitoksia myös omasta puolestani: hyvä lenkki hyvässä säässä ja seurassa. Tähän on kiva päättää maantiekausi, jos ei enää samanlaisia säitä tule.



Näyttää siltä että hyvät kelit jatkuvat, onko huomenna 6.11.2011 Tupalenkille lähtijöitä, 100-150 km rauhallisella 30 km/h olisi toivelistalla.
Lähtö voisi olla klo 09.00-10.00. Ilmoitelkaa jos on hlukkaita mukaan lähtijöitä, yksin ei oo niin kiva polkea.

----------


## Ari_T

> Näyttää siltä että hyvät kelit jatkuvat, onko huomenna 6.11.2011 Tupalenkille lähtijöitä, 100-150 km rauhallisella 30 km/h olisi toivelistalla.
> Lähtö voisi olla klo 09.00-10.00. Ilmoitelkaa jos on hlukkaita mukaan lähtijöitä, yksin ei oo niin kiva polkea.



Ajattelin itsekin ehdottaa lenkkiä täällä. Voisin lähteä ajamaan sellaisen 100-120 km (esim. "perinteinen" Vihtijärven lenkki). Lähtö kymmeneltä sopisi mulle.

----------


## Tommi G

> Ajattelin itsekin ehdottaa lenkkiä täällä. Voisin lähteä ajamaan sellaisen 100-120 km (esim. "perinteinen" Vihtijärven lenkki). Lähtö kymmeneltä sopisi mulle.



Ok Ari nähdään klo 10.00 tuvalla.

----------


## Tommi G

> Ajattelin itsekin ehdottaa lenkkiä täällä. Voisin lähteä ajamaan sellaisen 100-120 km (esim. "perinteinen" Vihtijärven lenkki). Lähtö kymmeneltä sopisi mulle.



Ajettiin kaksistaan Arin kanssa perinteinen Vihtijärven lenkki loistavassa syyssäässä.Tämä taitaa olla kauden viimeinen maantielenkki, mikäli
säät jatkuvat samanlaisina voisi vielä ensi viikonloppuna ajella.Kiitos Arille lenkki seurasta.

----------


## VPR

> Tämä taitaa olla kauden viimeinen maantielenkki, mikäli säät jatkuvat samanlaisina voisi vielä ensi viikonloppuna ajella.



Tätähän hoetaan joka viikonloppu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Ajettiin kaksistaan Arin kanssa perinteinen Vihtijärven lenkki loistavassa syyssäässä.Tämä taitaa olla kauden viimeinen maantielenkki, mikäli
> säät jatkuvat samanlaisina voisi vielä ensi viikonloppuna ajella.Kiitos Arille lenkki seurasta.



Kolmas kerta toden sanoo.  :Hymy:  Tämä jää hyvin todennäköisesti mun viimeiseksi maantielenkiksi tänä vuonna, koska ensi viikonloppuna on muuta menoa. Vaikea uskoa, että 2 viikon päästä voisi enää ajaa tällaisessa säässä.  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta - tällaiseen lenkkiin on mukava päättää kausi.

----------


## Teppo

> Tätähän hoetaan joka viikonloppu.



Ihmeen pitkään noita maantielenkkejä on porukka viitsinyt ajella. Oma mielenkiinto loppui kesän loputtua eli syyskuussa. Ei niitä samoja teitä viitti puolta vuotta pidempään kihnuttaa. Sitten kun on puoli vuotta ajellut cyclolla ja maasturilla niin ne maantiet rupee taas kiinnostamaan.

----------


## VPR

> Keskiviikkolenkillä vaan vaatteet vähenee. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/126043487



Ylihuomenna sitten sama lenkki toiseen suuntaan ja lämpötilaksi lupaillaan 10 astetta vähemmän kuin viime viikolla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Viime viikolla meinasikin tulla välillä vähän kuuma, kun oli mittarissa lähes trooppiset +11 C. Onneksi meren rannalla sentään tuuli vähän viilensi.

Omalla kohdalla on tosin huomenna huilipäivä pyöräilyn suhteen, joten en tule mukaan ulkoiluttamaan talvijälkineita.

----------


## kp63

*Sunnuntain isänpäivälenkki klo 10 Pirttimäen parkkikselta.* Ajellaan Tommin kanssa noin 4h PK-lenkki. Tommilla MTB ja mulla hybridi mutta sopinee myös cyklolle. Ei juomien täydennystaukoja eli riittävästi puteleita mukaan. Viime syksyn perusteella eksyminen mahdollista.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...12587,0.725784

----------


## VPR

> Ylihuomenna sitten sama lenkki toiseen suuntaan ja lämpötilaksi lupaillaan 10 astetta vähemmän kuin viime viikolla.



Keskilämpötila oli viimeksi 11,2 ja tänään 1,8 astetta.  :Leveä hymy:  Upee ja nopee keli, kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/127581579

----------


## Tassu

En kerenny cc-leppis porukan lähtöön, joten ajelin heitä sit vastaan ja liityin Lauttasaaren siltojen välissä junaan mukaan. Kaikki menikin ok, mutta Keilaniemen rannalla ollut loiva puu"silta" olikin petollisen liukas pakkasen takia ja tuli tehtyä lipat siihen. En tiedä tajusko kärki asiaa missään vaiheessa. Mitään huutoo liukkaudesta en kuullut, tosin en itsekään sitä huomannut, paitsi, että joku oli ottanu kärjessä jalan irti lukoista ja meni ns. varoen. Onneks kaaduin sillä puuosalla ja kukaan muu ei kaatunu saati tullu niskaan. Nyt on kankku vähän hellä ja puutunu, mutta eiköhän tämä tästä. Heti tämän jälkeen liikennevaloissa huomasin eturenkaan löysäksi, joten suuntasin kotiin suorinta reittiä, kun ei ollut mitään tarvikkeita nyt mukana. Kerkesin polkelmalla.

Mikäs se  sanonta olikaan; tulipa tehtyä vaikka olikin... Toinen kaatuminen kahden päivän sisään. Huomenna vois mennä kävellen töihin.

Kiitokset tästä lyhyestä rykäsystä.

----------


## VPR

Just eilenhän me siitä ajettiin ja sillon kyl infottiin liukkaudesta, tänään tais unohtua. Kyllä me se heti kuultiin ja pysähdyttiin. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Just eilenhän me siitä ajettiin ja sillon kyl infottiin liukkaudesta, tänään tais unohtua.



Joo, mutta se olikin märkäliukkautta se. Jos olisin tajunnu, että se silta on noin liukas niin oisin tullu hiukka hitaammin. Sen siitä saa kun ei ollu se parempi Garmin mukana, siinä kun olis ollu lämpötila näytöllä niin ehkä se olis soittanu kelloja, ehkä ei.





> Kyllä me se heti kuultiin  ja pysähdyttiin.



Ilmaisin itseni huonosti, kun luin  oman postauksen. Tarkoitin sitä, että huomasiko kärki, että siltä on liukas/jäinen. Siis en ihmettele, jos ette huomannu, koska en huomannu itekään. Vasta sit kun nousin ylös havaitsin jäähileet ja heijastukset.

----------


## VPR

Jäisyyttä en havainnut, oon ajanut siitä tässä viikon sisään neljä kertaa ja joka kerta se on ollut vähän liukas ni otin vanhasta tottumuksesta aika iisisti. Näitä sattuu, itelläkin polvi viel ruvella viime keskiviikon kaatumisesta.  :Hymy: 

Tästä siis kyse: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...379711&lang=fi

Olkaas muutkin varovaisia, kurveissa on usein löysää hiekkaa/liukasta ja näillä keleillä tulee helposti mustaa jäätä.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Täällä pääkaupungin puolella on tänä vuonna yhteen puusiltaan saatu jo molempiin päihin varoituskyltit, joissa ilmoitetaan että "silta ajoittain liukas". Silta tosin oli ollut paikallaan jo aika pitkään ennen noita kylttejä.

----------


## karhile

Itse liityin keskiviikon CC-lenkille vasta ennen Karhusaarta, koska takarengas olí yllättäen tyhjentynyt tiistain CC:n jälkeen  ja amatööriltä meni vaihtamiseen ikuisuus. 7000 kilsaa olikin ajettu pyörällä ilman rengasrikkoja, joten kai se olikin jo aika muutaman sentin snakebitelle.
Porukassa tulikin sitten ajettua vain vaivaiset 14 kilsaa, mutta kivaa oli. Lopun siirtymän mäissä alkoi kyllä edellisen illan ja keskiviikon lenkin rasitukset tuntumaan, joten ehkä se olikin hyvä, etten lähtöön ehtinyt.

----------


## Steely

> Jäisyyttä en havainnut, oon ajanut siitä tässä viikon sisään neljä kertaa ja joka kerta se on ollut vähän liukas ni otin vanhasta tottumuksesta aika iisisti. Näitä sattuu, itelläkin polvi viel ruvella viime keskiviikon kaatumisesta. 
> 
> Tästä siis kyse: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=2000&text=Liukas+puu"silta"&srs=EPSG%  3A3067&y=6672928&mode=orto&x=379711&lang=fi
> 
> Olkaas muutkin varovaisia, kurveissa on usein löysää hiekkaa/liukasta ja näillä keleillä tulee helposti mustaa jäätä.



Olen jo reilun kuukauden ajanut työmatkoja nastarenkailla varmuuden vuoksi, vaikka tämä intiaanikesä jatkui aika pitkään.
Kuntohan siinä vain paranee kun on vähän enemmän rasitusta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikon lenkkinä on Kalajärvi-Serena-Petikko. 
Tai "Blair Witch Project" -lenkki kuten nurminen sitä viime vuonna tituleerasi. Eli hyvät valot mukaan niin ei pelota niin paljoa  :Leveä hymy: . 
Tässä viime vuoden jälki. Myötäpäivään ajetaan.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Toissa viikonloppuna siellä Serena-Petikko välillä oli yhdessä alamäessä oikein krossihenkinen mutaeste, parikymmentä metriä pitkä pätkä pehmeää savea yms. koko leveydeltä ilman kiertomahdollisuuksia. Aika jännittävää pujoteltavaa päiväsaikaan, varmaan myös melko yllättävä pätkä kun siihen pimeällä tömähtää.

----------


## VPR

Kyseistä mutapätkää on hehkutettu jo Reitti 2000 -lenkillä ja kaksi viikkoa Lepuskin lenkeillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Mutapätkä oli jähmettynyt mukavasti. Yksi kuski hävisi letkasta Kalajärvellä eikä enää löydetty, muut kruisailivat plussakelissä jäätyneiden vesialueiden keskellä tähtien valossa. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/129084724

----------


## timppa_234

> Yksi kuski hävisi letkasta Kalajärvellä eikä enää löydetty,



Toivottavasti ette hakeneet pitkään. Jäin vähän siinä pitkässä nousussa (prkl kun maksimitehot ei riitä ajaa mukana) ja sen jälkeinen pimeä osuus ei ollut helppo ajaa yksin kun ajovalo oli sanonut vähän aikaisemmin työsopimuksen irti.... 

Käännyin jossain vaiheessa väärään suuntaan ja huomasin olevan umpikujassa eikä yhtään valoa lähimailla. Suuntasin takaisin sinne rakennustyömaalle ja sieltä edelleen himaan.

----------


## karhile

> Mutapätkä oli jähmettynyt mukavasti. Yksi kuski hävisi letkasta Kalajärvellä eikä enää löydetty, muut kruisailivat plussakelissä jäätyneiden vesialueiden keskellä tähtien valossa. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/129084724



Meikäläinenkin pelkurina sai ajettua tuon mutapätkän mutaisen 20 metrin alamäen (toinen jalka tosin välillä maata viistäen), vaikka puolisentoista viikkoa sitten vielä tuli pyörää vain taluteltua metsän puolella eli kylmyydestä oli jotain positiivista hyötyä. Muuten lenkki oli paikoittain teknisesti viime vuoden tyyliin itselleni ajoa äärirajoilla, mutta tulipahan taas tuostakin selviydyttyä. Saa sitten nähdä uskaltautuuko taas ensi viikolla mukaan. Pitäisi varmaan, jos vain sää sallii. 

Kiitos Jarille ja muille mukana olleille.

----------


## VPR

Sää kyllä salli pienestä tihkusta huolimatta. Kova luoteistuuli, +7 asteen lämpötila, pakkassunnuntain pehmittämät hiekkatiet ja edellisviikkoa ripeämpi vauhti tekivät päivästä viimekertaista raskaamman ja väkeä olikin paikalla vain viisi. Tänään piti kaikkien taluttaa mutapätkä ylös, ite luovutin myös sitä edeltävässä terävässä mäessä. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/130494122

----------


## kp63

> Ihmeen pitkään noita maantielenkkejä on porukka viitsinyt ajella. Oma mielenkiinto loppui kesän loputtua eli syyskuussa. Ei niitä samoja teitä viitti puolta vuotta pidempään kihnuttaa. Sitten kun on puoli vuotta ajellut cyclolla ja maasturilla niin ne maantiet rupee taas kiinnostamaan.



Joo ja hulluudella ei oo rajoja. Nyt lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoa eli siis loistava maantiekeli siispä tuvalta klo 10 noin 30 vauhtinen PK-lenkki Lohjalle kaffeelle. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...11944,0.725784

----------


## Iletys

> Joo ja hulluudella ei oo rajoja. Nyt lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoa eli siis loistava maantiekeli siispä tuvalta klo 10 noin 30 vauhtinen PK-lenkki Lohjalle kaffeelle. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...11944,0.725784



Suottap olla, että tuun hetkeksi mukaan. 90km (+siirtymät) ilman kaffetaukoa olisi tavoitteena lauantaille. Enempää ei kerkeä.

----------


## apuajaja

> Nyt lauantaiksi luvattu aurinkoa eli siis loistava maantiekeli siispä tuvalta klo 10 noin 30 vauhtinen PK-lenkki Lohjalle kaffeelle. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...11944,0.725784



Puhuttiin just KPn kanssa. Kapea mutta nasakka saderintama on tulossa Lohjan kohdalla itäänpäin joten lähtö siirtyy klo 10.45 Tuvalle. Seurataan tilannetta ja palataan asiaan mikäli aikataulua täytyy rukata lisää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ens kerralla Lepuskin cx-lenkki ajetaan palauttavana. 
Mulla olisi tarkoitus iskea kunnolla torstaina spinning-treenissä, joten pitää säästää paukkuja siihen.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Ai vielä kevyempänä, sittenhän se menee melkein jarrutteluksi.  :Leveä hymy:  Mukana taas.

Oliko lauantaina hyvä keli, vieläkö ajoitte maantiepyörillä? PK-seudulla oli tiet märkänä ja peesistä lens rapaa, lisäks mustaa jäätä paikka paikoin.

----------


## Privileged

Ehkä sitä vois tulla taas keskiviikkona Lepuskiin... jos vaikka tällä kertaa pysyis messis vähän helpommalla, kuin viime kerralla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Joo ajeltiin la Tommin ja Harryn kanssa speksilenkki maantiefiloilla. Toi yllättävä lyhyt sadekuuro nosti ekalle legille asfalttimömmöä, mutta takaisin tultiin jo nätimmin. Muutoin ihan ajettava keli.

----------


## Iletys

Oliskos pitkän PK:n ajelijoita ensi maanantaina? "Välipäivä" vapaana ja sateesta ei tietoa (lämpökin plussalla). Voisi lähteä kympin aikoihin tuvalta tai kivenlahden Tebbarilta.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Oliskos pitkän PK:n ajelijoita ensi maanantaina? "Välipäivä" vapaana ja sateesta ei tietoa (lämpökin plussalla). Voisi lähteä kympin aikoihin tuvalta tai kivenlahden Tebbarilta.



Mulla on kans välipäivä vapaana duunista ja oon kiinnostunut. Maantiepyörä odottelee jo ensi kevättä, mutta voisin lähteä cyclolla mukaan. Ihan sama sataako vai paistaako  :Hymy: 
Klo 10 lähtö sopisi ainakin mulle hyvin.

----------


## VPR

> Ens kerralla Lepuskin cx-lenkki ajetaan palauttavana.



Ajettiin kivassa kelissä speksin mukaan, tosin parilla vikakäännöksellä väärästä kiertosuunnasta johtuen. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/131903998

----------


## Iletys

> Mulla on kans välipäivä vapaana duunista ja oon kiinnostunut. Maantiepyörä odottelee jo ensi kevättä, mutta voisin lähteä cyclolla mukaan. Ihan sama sataako vai paistaako 
> Klo 10 lähtö sopisi ainakin mulle hyvin.



Sen verran suunnitelma muuttui jo, että en välttämäti hirveen pitkänä pääse tuota tekeen, mutta jos kolmisen tuntia pörräisi? Tarkennetaan vielä kun ajankohta lähenee. Hienoa!

----------


## karhile

Hyvin jaksoi eilisenkin lenkin ajaa tiistain lenkinkin jälkeen johtuen molempien ajojen rauhallisemmasta vauhdista, muuten olisikin saattanut noutaja tulla.
Kiitos taas Jarille ja muulle porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## apuajaja

Lauantain sääennuste näyttäisi antavan plussakeliä ja kuivaa. Olisiko vielä ketään valmiudessa lähteä esim klo 10 Tuvalta kauden viimeiselle maantielenkille? Noin 4 tuntia hakusessa, liikkumavaraa suuntaan ja toiseen löytyy tarvittaessa.

----------


## VPR

> Epo:n porukka voisi viettää päättäjäiset Bembölen kahvituvalla. Tarviihan sinnekin joskus sisälle saakka mennä.



No koska Ile järkkää Epon pikkujoulut tuvalla? Kävin siellä tänään niin tuli mieleen.

----------


## Iletys

> No koska Ile järkkää Epon pikkujoulut tuvalla? Kävin siellä tänään niin tuli mieleen.



No jos nyt ihan realistisesti ajattelee, niin voishan sitä jonkun pikkulenkin tehdä ja mennä sinne sitten vähän istuskelemaan, mutta en mä kyllä pysy sun juomisessa perässä, eli sitten ihan selvin päin.

----------


## Tassu

Lenkin jälkeen kaffe/tee/limppa santsikupilla tai kahdella niin nopeetkin voi olla pitempään.

----------


## Iletys

> Lenkin jälkeen kaffe/tee/limppa santsikupilla tai kahdella niin nopeetkin voi olla pitempään.



Juuri näin. Joku lauantai esimerkiksi. Tulit muuten Tassu tänään vastaan Kauklahden asemalla. Olin maastoutunut Focus merkkiseen liiviin.

----------


## Tassu

> Tulit muuten Tassu tänään vastaan Kauklahden asemalla. Olin maastoutunut Focus merkkiseen liiviin.



Ahaa, jotain tuttua oli joo, mutta en tunnistanut kuin vain Ellun. Kai se oli Ellu?

Jorvin kohdalla tuli muitakin tuttuja vastaan että siinä mielessä hauska lenkkipäivä. Ja kelihän oli ... mainio. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Ahaa, jotain tuttua oli joo, mutta en tunnistanut kuin vain Ellun. Kai se oli Ellu?
> 
> Jorvin kohdalla tuli muitakin tuttuja vastaan että siinä mielessä hauska lenkkipäivä. Ja kelihän oli ... mainio.



Nokso hän oli, mutta voi olla, että Elluksi saa kutsua. Pitää kysästä.

Ja kelihän oli sopivan haastava.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Eiköhän se sovi kun Nokson nimimerkkikin on ElluT.

----------


## Iletys

> Eiköhän se sovi kun Nokson nimimerkkikin on ElluT.



No on tietenkin jos asiaa ajattelee.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tänään ajettiin taas "palauttavaa", tosin jäinen keli teki lenkistä viime kertaista raskaamman vaikka vauhti oli hitaampi. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/133225015

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kelihän oli varsin luistava.
VP vaan taisi turhaan kohotella sykettä takarengasta sudittelemalla.

----------


## VPR

Ihan hyvin se sliksi piti, kaks kertaa vaan oli sivuluisussa  :Leveä hymy:  safkaus vähän petti mutta hyvin jakso silti.

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikkona näyttäis olevan täyttömäkiä tiedossa mutta mulla on joulujuhlia, ens viikolla sit toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Keskiviikkona näyttäis olevan täyttömäkiä tiedossa mutta mulla on joulujuhlia, ens viikolla sit toiseen suuntaan.



Jeps. http://fillarikalenteri.fi/
Muutama vuoren ylitys on mukana illan lenkillä, mutta osa porukasta voi ajaa ne eri reittiä.

Huom! jos haluat välttää Veräjämäen ja Taivaskallion ylitykset, niin opettelepa vetämään esim tämä kiertoreitti.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Kelihän oli varsin luistava.
> VP vaan taisi turhaan kohotella sykettä takarengasta sudittelemalla.



Eilisen hepo-lenksun pystyi ajamaan pk-tasolla, maximi 182 paukahti kun tuli isompi jää-alue eteen ja rupes irroittamaan klossia, nousi putkelle jne. Summa summarum parhaan ja omaan ohjelmaan sopivan treenin saa kun vetää itse alusta loppuun. Eilen tuli yli 3h ajettua pk-lenkkiä, mulle harvinaista, etenkin kun on joulukuu ja 5c lämmintä  :Leveä hymy: 

Pari naapuria oli tosiaan hepo-crossissa mukana, kun sattuivat asumaan paloheinässä. Pitkä siirtymä ja joku Jari niminen hirvi kuulemma piti liikaa vauhtia espoon puolella  :Leveä hymy:  Pojat tosin ajelivat maastureilla..

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ajetaan syyskauden 16. Lepuskin keskiviikkolenkki. Viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan, eli Herttoniemi-Paloheinä-Malminkartano. Vauhti normi kovaa, eli ei mitään palauttelua.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Vielä limaa joka paikka täynnä ja illalla menoa.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Huomenna ajetaan syyskauden 16. Lepuskin keskiviikkolenkki. Viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan, eli Herttoniemi-Paloheinä-Malminkartano. Vauhti normi kovaa, eli ei mitään palauttelua.
> 
> http://fillarikalenteri.fi/



Monelta Paloheinässä?

----------


## karhile

> Huomenna ajetaan syyskauden 16. Lepuskin keskiviikkolenkki. Viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan, eli Herttoniemi-Paloheinä-Malminkartano. Vauhti normi kovaa, eli ei mitään palauttelua.
> 
> http://fillarikalenteri.fi/



Viime viikon "suht rauhallisestakin" vauhdista yli puolet 5/9 putosi pois (joku saattoi toki oikaista kotiinkin), joten saas nähdä  selviytyykö Jarin lisäksi monikin perille asti? Ehkäpä musta jää kuitenkin liukastuttaa menoa tarvittavasti tai sitten hidastaa entisestään. Oma osallistuminenkin on edelleen mietinnässä. 

Paloheinässä ollaan varmaan vasta reippaasti yli seitsemän jälkeen, kun vastapäivään ajetaan, mutta ehkäpä Jari osaa arvioida paremmin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Huomenna ajetaan syyskauden 16. Lepuskin keskiviikkolenkki. Viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan, eli Herttoniemi-Paloheinä-Malminkartano. Vauhti normi kovaa, eli ei mitään palauttelua.
> 
> http://fillarikalenteri.fi/




Lenkki peruttu osallistujapulan takia.
Lähden vähän pidemmälle omalle lenkille katsastamaan yhden uuden pätkän. Lähden kotoa Timpurinkujalta klo 17-17:10, joten tule sinne jos haluat mukaan. Vihdintiellä Lahnuksen kohdalla olen noin tunti lähdöstä.

----------


## rhiisto

No harmi, mä olisin voinut lähteä. Käyn vilkaisemassa klo 18 sellon pyörällä onko siellä ketään, että jos joku muukin olis tulossa niin kiva.

----------


## rhubarb

> No harmi, mä olisin voinut lähteä. Käyn vilkaisemassa klo 18 sellon pyörällä onko siellä ketään, että jos joku muukin olis tulossa niin kiva.



Ilmoittautukaa Fillarikalenterissa jos/kun olette osallistumassa tälle keskiviikkolenkille. Muille ei yleensä tarvitse.

----------


## Iletys

Paikkapaikoin aika petollinen keli tänään. Olin vetään nelituntisen päivällä ja pannutin kunnolla vanhalla turuntiellä Gumbölen risteyksessä. Alamäki ja kelvi lumen alla ihan peilijäässä. Nopeesti ylos tietenkin ja "mitään ei sattunut" ilme päälle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mulle tuli lenkille pituutta 5 tuntia ja 80 km. Yritin käydä luokittelemassa tuon yhdyspätkän Mylly-Majalammella, mutta en sitten löytänyt sitä vaikka lähestyin molemmista suunnista. Onkos tää yhteys tuttu jollekin Espoon lenkkiläiselle?

----------


## StePe

> Yritin käydä luokittelemassa tuon yhdyspätkän Mylly-Majalammella, mutta en sitten löytänyt sitä vaikka lähestyin molemmista suunnista. Onkos tää yhteys tuttu jollekin Espoon lenkkiläiselle?



Taitaa tuossa reilu 10 m olla teiden välillä etäisyyttä. Suunnilleen kuukausi sitten viimeksi tuosta kulkeneena jäi mieleen lähes ajettavissa oleva ojan ylitys ja kaatunut puu, jonka alta lähes mahtui ajamaan.

----------


## kp63

Harry, tommi ja mä ajettiin se kans pari viikkoa sitten. Kun tulee pohjoisesta, niin vikan mökin autopaikan kohdalta lähtee lounaaseen poluntapanen, joka on kuten stepe ties noin 10m ja päättyy loivaan alamäkeen, joka johtaa alas järvelle ja viereiselle mökille. Eli siitä sitten vaan etiäppäin oikealle.

----------


## Tassu

Jo aaton jälkeen :Hymy: 

Syöty liikaa jouluruokaa? > Kyllä
Ei liikuttu nimeksikään (eikä tulla liikkumaan 3 päivään)? > Kyllä
Tarvetta liikkeelle? > KYLLÄ
Sää ok? > Ennusteiden mukaan kyllä
Todellinen syy? > Joulukuun 1 x 100 km yhden päivän aikana puuttuu vielä

Joten aattelin, että/jotta pysyy talvikauden suunnitelmissa niin nyt se pitäs tehä. Tuossa on kartta
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/862854
kulkemiset menis via KLV/asfaltti/hiekka (jos hiekkaa on). Vauhti yli 20 km/h, mutta nipin napin ylikin riittää (tai sit jos ei kulje niin sit alle). Sinkulalla ja MaraPlussilla lähen, joten senkin puoleen vauhti maltillinen.

Lenksu 83 km + siirtymät tekee sen vähintään satasen > tavoite saavutettu.

Lähtö Bembölestä tiistaina 27.12.2011 klo 10.00. 

Kaffepaussi Kirkkonummella jos tarvetta, mutta lopuksi vois mennä tuvalle kaffeelle.

Jos koet tarvetta liikkeelle niin saa tulla messiin. Valojen kera, paluu tapahtuu hämärään/pimeään aikaan.

Ja sit vielä se diskleimeri > jos keliennusteet muuttuu huonoksi niin sit perutaan/katotaan toinen päivä.

----------


## Iletys

^ vahva ehkä tälle! Tiistaina oli suunnitteilla PK-lenkki muutenkin. Jos on huono keli, niin mentäisiinkö pikkusen lyhyemmin? Pääasia, että pääsisi liikkeelle. Turvottaa ja pierettää tää mässääminen.

----------


## VPR

Tiistaina ollaan töissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Privileged

> Tiistaina ollaan töissä.



Toiset on ja toiset taas ei  :Kieli pitkällä:  Kiinnostusta ja etenkin tarvetta lenkille olisi... eli jos vaan joulureissulta kerkiää kotiutuun jo maanantaina niin mukana.

----------


## Tassu

> Jos on huono keli, niin mentäisiinkö pikkusen lyhyemmin?



Passaa, jos muillekin passaa.

Just kattelin ylen sääsivuja ja näyttää isossa ikkunassa aurinkoista/puolipilvistä, mutta sit kun kattoo jatkumoo niin yhdellä pisaralla näyttää sadetta klo 12 saakka. Katsellaan illan ja aamun aikana kelitilannetta. Periaatteessa märkyys ei nyt mua haittais, mutta osaako pukeutua oikein tai pysyykö lämpimänä, kah siinä kysymys. Kiva olis kuitenkin lähtee trikoilla eikä kahluuhousuilla.

----------


## Iletys

> Passaa, jos muillekin passaa.
> 
> Just kattelin ylen sääsivuja ja näyttää isossa ikkunassa aurinkoista/puolipilvistä, mutta sit kun kattoo jatkumoo niin yhdellä pisaralla näyttää sadetta klo 12 saakka. Katsellaan illan ja aamun aikana kelitilannetta. Periaatteessa märkyys ei nyt mua haittais, mutta osaako pukeutua oikein tai pysyykö lämpimänä, kah siinä kysymys. Kiva olis kuitenkin lähtee trikoilla eikä kahluuhousuilla.



Hyvältähän keli vaikuttaisi. Alkuun vähän märkää, mutta ei kaiketi mitään rankkasadetta. Pidetään vaan alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta kiinni. Aloitusaikaakaan ei varmaan kannattane siirtää yhtään edemmäksi?

----------


## Tassu

> Pidetään vaan alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta kiinni. Aloitusaikaakaan ei varmaan kannattane siirtää yhtään edemmäksi?



Juu ei kannata.

----------


## Tassu

Aamun keli oli kostea ja onneksi se 5 minuutin rankkasade osu n. klo 10.00 tienoille, jolloin saatiin olla huoltoaseman katoksen suojassa. Liikkeelle lähettiin viiden kuskin voimin pienessä sateessa. Kaksi hyppäs paluumatkalle Jorvaksen kohalla ja loput veti lenkin speksien mukaan.

Loistavaa oli se, että keli parani koko ajan, ja vaikka aika kurasia oltiin niin ilo oli ajella tuttuja reittejä pitkin. Vauhtikin nousi ajankohtaan nähden ihan kiitettävälle tasolle.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/136727978

Sanoinko jo, että oli kyllä hyvä lenkki. Ja tavoite tuli saavutettua (yli 100 km).

Kiitos Ile ja Antero koko matkan lenkkiseurasta!

P.S. Puita oli pinossa melkoisesti, varsinkin Jorvaksentien eteläpuolella.

----------


## Iletys

Kiitokset vaan itsellesi. Melkosen hyvässä kunnossa olit. En tiedä mikä oli kun oma kone keitti kyllä niin helposti tänään. Hyvä lenkki kuitenkin. Ensi kertaan! Mä tarjoon seuraavat.

----------


## VPR

> Lenkki peruttu osallistujapulan takia.



Olisko huomenna tän vuoro? Voisin uskaltautua taas treenaamaan vaikka vielä lima liikkuu.

----------


## karhile

> Olisko huomenna tän vuoro? Voisin uskaltautua taas treenaamaan vaikka vielä lima liikkuu.



Kalenterista löytyy tiedot huomiselle: "Noin 2,5 tunnin lenkki rauhallisella vauhdilla."

Jospa nyt taas löytyisi ajajiakin, kun rauhallisesti ajetaan. Jollei tiet ihan jäädy ja pelko hiivi puseroon, niin kai sitä huomenna pitäisi itsekin taas lähteä mukaan.

----------


## karhile

> Vauhtikin nousi ajankohtaan nähden ihan kiitettävälle tasolle.



Keskivauhti 25.8km/h! Onneksi en sentään luottanut liikoja noihin lenkin suunnitelmiin: "Vauhti yli 20 km/h, mutta nipin napin ylikin riittää (tai sit jos ei kulje niin sit alle). Sinkulalla ja MaraPlussilla lähen, joten senkin puoleen vauhti maltillinen."

No pitihän se toisaalta paikkansa: vauhtia oli yli 20km/h ja epäilemättä se on sitten maltillista joillekin huippukuskeille, muttei meikäläinen olisi kyllä nastoilla tainnut mukana pysyä (perässä olisi toki pysynyt, maalissa 10 kilsaa perässä!), joten onneksi sängyssä löhöily voitti tällä kertaa aktiivisuuden.
Toisaalta kai se ajettiin kiltisti hitaimman mukaan, joten olisihan sitä voinut lähteäkin.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Jos matka käy Helsingin keskuspuiston suuntaan, niin kannattaa huomata, että monin paikoin on puita tiellä ja valaisinpylväistä johdot poikki. Eli rauhallisesti kannattaa todellakin ajaa.

Espoon keskuspuistossa lienee samantyyppiset olosuhteet.

----------


## Tassu

> Keskivauhti 25.8km/h! Onneksi en sentään luottanut liikoja noihin lenkin suunnitelmiin: "Vauhti yli 20 km/h, mutta nipin napin ylikin riittää (tai sit jos ei kulje niin sit alle). Sinkulalla ja MaraPlussilla lähen, joten senkin puoleen vauhti maltillinen."
> 
> No pitihän se toisaalta paikkansa: vauhtia oli yli 20km/h ja epäilemättä se on sitten maltillista joillekin huippukuskeille, muttei meikäläinen olisi kyllä nastoilla tainnut mukana pysyä (perässä olisi toki pysynyt, maalissa 10 kilsaa perässä!), joten onneksi sängyssä löhöily voitti tällä kertaa aktiivisuuden.
> Toisaalta kai se ajettiin kiltisti hitaimman mukaan, joten olisihan sitä voinut lähteäkin.



Vaikka välillä tuijotin garminin nopeusnäyttöä niin se ei määrännyt tänään vauhtia. Vauhti tuli just siitä kuin musta tuntu, ja aattelin, että mukana olleet oli sen verran kokeneita kuskeja, että olisisvat sanoneet, jos vauhtia pitää tiputtaa. Kävi Ile ja Anterokin vetämässä ja samaa mentiin. Ennen lenkkiä mulla oli kyllä mielessä sanoa jengille, että hitaimmain mukaan mennään eli ainakin teoreettisesti näin olin ajatellut. Speksi-info ei määrittänyt kovaa vauhtia ollenkaan (paitsi että yli 20 se on), halusin tuoda julki, että hidaskin vauhti kelpaa. Ne kaksi, jotka lähti paluumatkalle Jorvaksesta, ilmotti ennen lenkin alkua, että ovat mukana sinne saakka.

Tämä oli siinä mielessä erikoinen lenkki, että omasta mielestä oma keskisyke oli suht korkea, mutta kehossa ja jaloissa ei tuntunu oikeastaan miltään (no vähän kuitenkin lopussa). Yleensä mulla jalat ilmottaa enste. :Hymy:

----------


## Antero

> Vaikka välillä tuijotin garminin nopeusnäyttöä niin se ei määrännyt tänään vauhtia. Vauhti tuli just siitä kuin musta tuntu, ja aattelin, että mukana olleet oli sen verran kokeneita kuskeja, että olisisvat sanoneet, jos vauhtia pitää tiputtaa. Kävi Ile ja Anterokin vetämässä ja samaa mentiin. Ennen lenkkiä mulla oli kyllä mielessä sanoa jengille, että hitaimmain mukaan mennään eli ainakin teoreettisesti näin olin ajatellut. Speksi-info ei määrittänyt kovaa vauhtia ollenkaan (paitsi että yli 20 se on), halusin tuoda julki, että hidaskin vauhti kelpaa. Ne kaksi, jotka lähti paluumatkalle Jorvaksesta, ilmotti ennen lenkin alkua, että ovat mukana sinne saakka.
> 
> Tämä oli siinä mielessä erikoinen lenkki, että omasta mielestä oma keskisyke oli suht korkea, mutta kehossa ja jaloissa ei tuntunu oikeastaan miltään (no vähän kuitenkin lopussa). Yleensä mulla jalat ilmottaa enste.



Hyvä lenkki ja sääkin tosiaan muuttui tuulesta huolimatta varsin mukavaksi. Luksusta joka tapauksessa päästä ajelemaan pitävällä näin vuodenvaihteessa. Sinkulalla 99% vetotyöt tuohon keliin ja reittiin ja nopeuteen melkein velvoittaa käymään täällä :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kalenterista löytyy tiedot huomiselle: "Noin 2,5 tunnin lenkki rauhallisella vauhdilla."
> 
> Jospa nyt taas löytyisi ajajiakin, kun rauhallisesti ajetaan. Jollei tiet ihan jäädy ja pelko hiivi puseroon, niin kai sitä huomenna pitäisi itsekin taas lähteä mukaan.



En ole vielä päättänyt reittiä, mutta yritän keksiä sellaisen missä kaatuneita puita ja maassa olevia sähkölankoja ei olisi ihan kyllästymiseen asti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> En ole vielä päättänyt reittiä, mutta yritän keksiä sellaisen missä kaatuneita puita ja maassa olevia sähkölankoja ei olisi ihan kyllästymiseen asti.



Ajetaan nyt se viime viikolle ajateltu reitti (ainakaan aamulla ei enää kauheasti ollut kaatuneita puita alkuosalla reittiä)

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Yksi kaatunut puu löytyi ja kolme roikkuvaa sähköjohtoa. Ihan ei välitykset riittäneet täyttömäissä.  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/137056828

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitokset mainosta lenkistä ja erinomaisesta vedosta! Joskus toistekin voisi uskaltautua mukaan!

----------


## Tassu

Samoin kiitokset mainiosta lenkistä. Tulen mukaan taas kun aika ja kelit on kohallaan. Eilen oli kyllä mahtikeli!

----------


## Iletys

Huomasitteko tämän. Joku tupailija on ansainnut vähintään pullakahvit!

Kyseisenä päivänä ei ollut kuin Steelyn järjestämä ja ajama lenkki.

----------


## kp63

Huomenna su 1.1 klo 11.30 Pirttimäestä 3-4h (=tän verran juomaa mukaan) PK-ajelu Nuuksio-Salmi-Rinnekoti-Kaitalampi. Tarvitaan kohtuu kunto, koska sisältää jyrkkiä mäkiä. Soveltuu: MTB-Hybridi-nastoilla. Hyvät valot varuiksi mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Huomenna su 1.1 klo 11.30 Pirttimäestä 3-4h (=tän verran juomaa mukaan) PK-ajelu Nuuksio-Salmi-Rinnekoti-Kaitalampi. Tarvitaan kohtuu kunto, koska sisältää jyrkkiä mäkiä. Soveltuu: MTB-Hybridi-nastoilla. Hyvät valot varuiksi mukaan.



Heräsin ajoissa! Tulenpa mukaan ajelemaan.

----------


## Steely

> Huomasitteko tämän. Joku tupailija on ansainnut vähintään pullakahvit!
> 
> Kyseisenä päivänä ei ollut kuin Steelyn järjestämä ja ajama lenkki.



Tuona aikana oli elvyttämässä itseäni Saukkolan ST1:llä.  Siinäkin on riittävästi tekemistä ulkopuolisista puhumattakaan  :Hymy:     Vakavasti ottaen tästä tuli taas muistutus siitä, että joku ensiapukurssi olisi hyvä käydä, koska jo omassa porukassa voi tapahtua vakavampia kolareita.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna näyttäisi olevan vuorossa hieman myrskyisämpi lenkki länsilounaaseen.

----------


## VPR

Koko Testbed on kelta-punaisen pilven peitossa eikä suosio näytä suurelta, jätän väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

joo-o. Jospa pitäisi lepopäivän, niin jaksaa taas loppuviikosta riehua.

----------


## karhile

Lenkki olisi reitiltään kyllä kiinnostanut, kun lähes kotikonnuillani olisi Henttaalla ajellessa oltu, mutta ei nyt sentään tässä säässä. Nyt vain täytyy toivoa parempia säitä seuraaviksi keskiviikoiksi, jos silloin pääsisi tuota ajelemaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Piirtelin huomiselle lenkille lenkkisuunnitelman kunnossapitoluokitusten perusteella eli reitti kulkee mahdollisimman hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin.
Lyhennetään tarvittaessa jos menee yliraskaaksi (jos huomenna todellakin sataa silkkaa vettä iltapäivästä niin lumiset pyörätiet voivat olla aika mielenkiintoisessa kunnossa).
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## karhile

Kuulostaa hyvältä tuo keskiviikon suunnitelma ajaa parempikuntoisia pyöräteitä pitkin. Pakko kuitenkin vielä katsella ja mahdollisesti vielä testaillakin mitä nuo sateet saavat aikaan, ennenkuin uskaltaa luvata löytävänsä tietä lähtöpaikalle. Saattaa jo tie pelkästään sinne käydä yliraskaaksi....valitettavasti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

onko tuo Saunalahden uusi rantaraittipätkä jollekin tuttu? Piirsin sen mukaan pelkän karttatiedustelun perusteella.

----------


## Iletys

> onko tuo Saunalahden uusi rantaraittipätkä jollekin tuttu? Piirsin sen mukaan pelkän karttatiedustelun perusteella.



Se ihan rantaa menevä pätkä on ihan siisti ja kunnossa, mutta sen jälkeen saattaa olla jotain työkoneiden möyrimää aluetta. Mutta jos minä olen tuon reitin ajanut, niin ajaa muutkin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Piirtelin huomiselle lenkille lenkkisuunnitelman



Onhan vaikea ajaa omaa kotia ohi, sitten toisen kerran päivässä jokapäiväisen työmatkan, sitten taas takaisin! En tiedä, riittääkö voimia ajaa loppuun asti, siis henkisiä  :Leveä hymy: 





> reitti kulkee mahdollisimman hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin.



Ainakin tänään aamulla myös auraamattomat tiet ja jopa polut olivat ajokelpoisia (ainakin pikkurattaalla).

----------


## VPR

Tänään aamulla oli alusta ajokelpoinen mutta säätila kaikkea muuta kuin miellyttävä, taidan jättää väliin motivaation puutteesta.

----------


## Iletys

> taidan jättää väliin motivaation puutteesta.



Nyt on rehellistä miestä liikenteessä. Hyvä!!!

----------


## jopo73

Mukana. Katsotaan miten jalat kestää tänään...  :Hymy:

----------


## jopo73

> Mukana. Katsotaan miten jalat kestää tänään...



Äh, töissä vielä...jäi väliin tämäkin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ihan kiva kelihän illaksi kuitenkin tuli. Reitti oli onnistunut siinä mielessä että pahasti ei tarvinnut paksussa lumisohjossa tarpoa. Ainoastaan Espoon keskuksessa Kirkkojärven nurkilla ei ollutkaan pyöräteillä talvikunnossapitoa. Muokkasin reittisuunnilmaa sen osalta vastaisuuden varalle. Myöskään Saunalahden rantaraittia ei ollut aurattu, mutta lunta ei ollut kuitenkaan liiaksi. Sen verran lyhennettiin reittiä, että kurttilan rannan kierto jätettiin väliin.

Kiitokset mukana olleille, eli Konstantinille puolikkaan reitin verran  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

Keskiviikkona olisi taas lenkkiä Sellolta tiedossa, kunhan joku ilmoittautuisi:
"Ajetaan viime viikon lenkki toiseen suuntaan ja katsotaan onko Espoo saanut lumisateen jäljiltä ulkoilutiet aurattua." 
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2012-1-18

Itse harkitsen edelleen lähtöä viime viikkoiseen tyyliin. Riippuu hiukan tuosta sateen määrästä ja kuinka sitä huomenna saadaan jynssättyä pois. Oma vauhti on tosin lumettuneiden teiden ansiosta pudonnut roimasti, joten saa nähdä pysyisinkö edes perässä, mutta kyllähän tuolta kotiin takaisin osaa tarvittaessa.

----------


## kijas

Tässä kun tulee seuraavan vuoden aikana oltua enemmänkin täällä leppävaaran välittömässä läheisyydessä niin voisi välillä osallistua näille yhteislenkeille. Kysymys kuuluu että onko näihin ihan oikeasti pakko ilmoittautua tuon kalenterin kautta? Vai riittääkö jos hihkasee osallistumisestaan täällä foorumilla niin ei tarvitsisi luoda tunnuksia taas yhdelle sivustolle lisää?

----------


## rhubarb

Keskiviikon Sellon syys-/talvilenkeille tulee ilmoittautua kalenterissa. Muille ei, ellei toisin mainita.

----------


## kijas

Asia kunnossa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tervetuloa mukaan keskiviikon crossilenkeille. Ei kaikki sinne aina ilmoittautunut mukaan ole, jos ovat jo nähneet että ilmoittautumisia on, jolloin tiedetään että tulen vetämään lenkin. Mutta jos kukaan ei halua ilmoittautua, niin lenkki voi jäädä sitten turhaan ajamatta. Ja toinen syy ilmoittautumiselle on urbaanin ajoympäristön sanelema 12:n osallistujan maksimimäärä.

Tänään voitaisiin muuten ajella ihan rauhallisesti, ainakin alkumatka.

----------


## rhubarb

Miten reitti muuten, näyttäisi lähinnä KLV:ltä? Voisin tulla paksutassulla katsomaan pysynkö perässä.

----------


## karhile

> Miten reitti muuten, näyttäisi lähinnä KLV:ltä? Voisin tulla paksutassulla katsomaan pysynkö perässä.



Viime viikon lenkin ennakko:"Pyörätielenkki länteen päin (satunnaiset polut taitavat olla nyt liian lumisia eivätkä vielä ajokelpoiseksi tamppaantuneita)"

Eli KLV-lenkkihän tuo lähinnä/kokonaan on, nyt ajetaan vain sama lenkki toiseen suuntaan. Paksutassulla mukaan vain, niin ehkäpä itse uskallan testaamaan pysynkö marawintereillä perässä, todennäköisesti putoan kuitenkin aikaisemmin :Hymy: , viimeistään lumisemman tien tullessa vastaan.

----------


## karhile

> Tänään voitaisiin muuten ajella ihan rauhallisesti, ainakin alkumatka.



Ilmoittauduin nyt sitten mukaan tarkistamaan millaista tuo rauhallinen vauhti on. 10m-n.44 kilometriä lienee matkani pituus lumenmäärästä, kitkasta, jäisistä ajourista,kunnosta ja vauhdista riippuen, kunhan saan nyt poljetuksi edes lähtöpaikalle. Näin pessimistisellä mielialalla lähtiessä jokainen metri on voittoa ja sitä ennenkaikkea tavoitellaan :Hymy: .

Ps. ilmoittautuneitakin on niin vähän 1+2, että mukaan mahtuu varmasti ilmoittautumattakin, joten spontaanisti vain  mukaan.

----------


## Luir

Jospa mä espoolaisena kuittaan tänne nähneeni teidät tänään tuossa K-supermarket Mankkaan kulmilla. Oli säätämistä niiden lastenkin kanssa niin unohtui esittäytyminen, vaikka paksupyörän kuskia kyselin. Me oltiin poikkeuksellisesti jalan, normaalisti ois tullut erikoiskohtaaminen paksupyörä meets Yuba Mundo - pitkäperäpyörä. 

"Oikeat" pyöräilijät kiinnittää aina huomion, varsinkin jos niitä on porukka!
T. Luir, myös määritelty nimikkeellä p bonkin vaimo.

----------


## rhubarb

Terve terve!

…

Tollasta oli. Sää loistava, tiet (paksupyöräiselle liiankin) hyvässä kunnossa. Kolme lähtijää, muut jäivät paitsi.

Keskisyke vahvasti siinä PK:n ylähujakassa mutta mäkeä ja nopeaa tasaista oli sen verran että normalisoitu vaikutus kipusi selkeästi sen yli. Bembölen kohdalla alkoivat jalat olemaan jo melko väsyneet. Hieno reissu kuitenkin, paljon uutta pätkää.

----------


## karhile

Muut jäi todellakin paitsi niinkuin Raparperi jo tuossa totesi. Meinasi toki itseltäkin jäädä lenkki väliin hitaasti sujuneen siirtymän takia (ei olisi pitänyt kyllä yllättää), mutta onneksi oli reittiä tutkittu tarpeeksi, jotta pääsi porukan mukaan vielä Leppävaaran sisällä.

Liian pessimistisenä näemmä suhtauduin teiden kuntoon: hyvin oli aurattu eilisen ja yön lumet pois. Itse pyrin talvella omilla lenkeillä välttämään autoteillä ajoa ja lumisempia taipaleita, mutta sitä ajoa oli melkoisen vähän ja vauhti pysyi sopivana. Enemmän sitä syksyllä tuli jäätyä porukasta jälkeen mutaisemmilla taipaleilla, kuin nyt Saunalahden auraamattomalla ulkoilutiellä. Vauhti yllätti todella positiivisesti. Keskari oli hiukan alle 18km/h eli ihan sitä samaa mitä oli esim. viime sunnuntaina omallakin lenkillä ajanut. Toki itselläkin rupesi tuolla Kauniaisten kohdalla mäessä tuntumaan ja lähellä oli jo jalkautuminenkin, mutta sisu ei antanut periksi ja loppumatka sujui taas hyvin ilman pahempia mäkiä.

Itsellä oli tuo Saunalahtikin vielä täysin kokematta ja moni muukin paikka, joten taas paljon uusia reittejä pääkoppaan pähkäiltäväksi.
Kiitos koko mahtavalle porukalle Jarille ja Raparperille lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jospa mä espoolaisena kuittaan tänne nähneeni teidät tänään tuossa K-supermarket Mankkaan kulmilla. Oli säätämistä niiden lastenkin kanssa niin unohtui esittäytyminen, vaikka paksupyörän kuskia kyselin. Me oltiin poikkeuksellisesti jalan, normaalisti ois tullut erikoiskohtaaminen paksupyörä meets Yuba Mundo - pitkäperäpyörä. 
> 
> "Oikeat" pyöräilijät kiinnittää aina huomion, varsinkin jos niitä on porukka!
> T. Luir, myös määritelty nimikkeellä p bonkin vaimo.



Kiitokset esittäytymisestä. 
Punaisissa valoissa kun malttaa pysähtyä, niin saattaa törmätä uusiin tuttuihin  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

Keskiviikkona olisi Jarin toimesta taas lenkkiä tiedossa ja tällä kertaa normaalia lyhyempänä n.22km eli, jos on arastellut talvilenkille lähtöä, niin ei ainakaan matkanpituuden pitäisi pelottaa ja ajokin tapahtuu aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin (ainakin pääasiassa). Keskiviikon sääennusteenkaan mukaan ei pitäisi pahemmin sadella, joten eiköhän ne suurinpiirtein jopa auratussa kunnossa pysy, kunhan ne nyt aurataan taas jossain välissä.
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2012-1-25

----------


## VPR

No nyt on ainakin tuttuja kulmia tiedossa, mukana ellei jotain ilmaannu.

----------


## Tassu

Nyt näyttää niin rankalta lenkiltä, että pitäskö mun laittaa mehupiste pystyyn Lystimäkeen. Reitti menee n. 10 m päästä meidän huushollista. Tai sit vois lähtee messiin kotoa ja jatkaa omia polkuja pitempään. En kuitenkaan lupaa mitään.

Mutta tilanne tällä hetkellä Lystimäki akselilla on se, että sunnuntaiksi väylät aurattiin, mutta nyt on lunta tullu jo sen verran, että ainakin meikäläinen 35 marawinttreillä on hieman vaikeuksissa. Ajorata ei ole sen parempi. Jos tulis lunta vielä vähän lisää niin mahdollisesti aurauskalusto lähtis liikkeeseen, jolloin keli varmasti mainio. Noh, spekulointia vaan.

----------


## karhile

> Mutta tilanne tällä hetkellä Lystimäki akselilla on se, että sunnuntaiksi väylät aurattiin, mutta nyt on lunta tullu jo sen verran, että ainakin meikäläinen 35 marawinttreillä on hieman vaikeuksissa. Ajorata ei ole sen parempi. Jos tulis lunta vielä vähän lisää niin mahdollisesti aurauskalusto lähtis liikkeeseen, jolloin keli varmasti mainio. Noh, spekulointia vaan.



Viime viikon lenkki meni noilla 35 marawinttereillä pystyssä pysyen, vaikka muutamissa lumisemmissa kohdissa sai toki ajaa kieli keskellä suuta ja pelko puserossa,  muutamia läheltä pitäen heilahduksia kyllä tapahtui. Toivottavasti ensi yöksi luvattu sade saa toteutuessaan taas aurauskalustonkin liikkeelle. Oma ilmoittautuminen jää keskiviikon sään ja teiden kunnon varaan, mutta niiden salliessa varmasti mukana.

----------


## karhile

Lenkki taisikin muuttua auraamattomilla pyöräteillä ajeluksi ainakin sen perusteella mitä tuli nähtyä äsken lenkinkin ylittävällä Kauniaistentiellä ja lähiympäristössä. Ei ollut pyörätiet vähään aikaan auraa nähneet muualla, kuin viereisellä autotiellä. Mukavuuden haluisena pelkurina siirrän oman ajoni paremmille keleille, vaikka olisi tehnyt mieli lähteä.

----------


## VPR

Ei näkynyt muita niin ajeltiin Jarin kanssa kahdestaan, vauhti oli sama kuin ilmankin lunta mutta sykkeistä huomasi että olosuhteet eivät olleet identtiset.  :Leveä hymy:  http://connect.garmin.com/activity/144536126

----------


## VPR

Huomiseksi on luvattu liki -14 astetta, ei tuolla ainakaan viime viikon lenkkiä pidempää viitti heittää.

----------


## karhile

Tuohan kuullostaa ihan lämpimältä, sillä Foreca lupailee keskiviikkoillaksi -20 astetta, joten saas nähdä miten lenkin käy? Forecan asteilla jäänee ajamatta?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Liian kylmä on puistopyöräilyyn, mutta kiinnostaisiko lyhyt maastolenkki lähiseudun lumipoluilla? Viikonloppuna kävin jo vähän lumipolkuja tiedusteluretkeilemässä.

edit: jaa-a. Pakastekaappikeliä siis ennustetaan. Päätin laittaa illan treeniohjelmaksi sisällä laiskottelun.

----------


## VPR

Tänään on vielä leudompaa mutta huomiseksi luvataan taas alle kympin painuvia lukuja.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tänään on vielä leudompaa mutta huomiseksi luvataan taas alle kympin painuvia lukuja.



Eli juuri sopiva keli lumipolkulenkille! http://fillarikalenteri.fi

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nyt on varmaan lumipolut huippukunnossa. 
Kävisikö parin tunnin maastopyörälenkki iltapäivällä? 
Vaikka klo 15 Leppävaaran uimahallilta.
Ilmoitusta tänne tai mulle suoraan niin tiedän tulla oikealla hetkellä lähtöpaikalle.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna on ilmeisesti taas lumipolkuja tiedossa, krossarilla todennäköisyys polulta harhautumiseen on lenkkivauhdilla vähän liian suuri.  :Hymy:  Viime vuonna taisin vetää 100 metrin matkalla kolme kertaa OTB:n.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Nyt on kyllä kaikki lumipolut ja muutkin baanat ummessa.  :Leveä hymy:  Passaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kävin sitten omalla lenkillä maasturilla kruisailemassa. Suunnitellut kilsat tuli täyteen, mutta tunnit ei kun ajettavia lumipolkuja ei oikein löytynyt, muuta kuin muutamassa kohtaa kun pyörätie oli vielä auraamatta.

----------


## karhile

Keskiviikoksi olisi Jarin toimesta tällaista lenkkiä tarjolla: "Rauhallinen pyörätielenkki aurattuja teitä valkaten." http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2012-2-22
Kuullostaisi juuri sellaiselta mihin lähtisin, mutta täytynee vielä katsoa millaiseksi ajosää muotoutuu. Nollakeliä ja mahdollisesti lumisadetta lupaillaan, joten ehkä hiukan saisi parantua lähdön varmistamiseksi. Vielä puuttuu itseltä porukkalenkki helmikuun ja maaliskuun osalta, joten pitäisi tuo puute korjata ja helmikuun osalta alkaa olla viimeisiä mahdollisuuksia :Hymy: .

----------


## VPR

Mä rämmin metässä loppuviikon.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ei sää näytä oikein suosivan meidän keskiviikkoillan lenkkiä. Räntää kovasti illaksi ennustetaan. Taidanpa uskoa tällä kertaa ennusteita ja jätän lenkin väliin. Lähden tästä ajelemaan töihin päin pientä kiertotietä aamuauringossa sen sijaan.

edit: ihan hyvä ajokeli illaksikin sitten tuli kun räntäsade ehti loppu ja pientä tihkua vain oli ilmassa. Ajelin sitten takaisin töistä takaisin samaa kiertoreittiä kuin aamulla.

----------


## karhile

Olisi taas keskiviikkona Jarin toimesta lenkkiä tarjolla: "Parin tunnin rauhallinen pyörätielenkki jonnekin Kannelmäen ja Pakilan suuntaan."
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1031/2012-2-29

Itse en ole kohta kahteen viikkoon pyöräillyt ja ajohalut vain kasvaa, mutta täytynee taas katsella miten noita teitä saadaan tiistain myräkän jälkeen auki ja nollakeliäkin luvassa, joten enemmän, kuin epävarmalta näyttää taas kerran valitettavasti.

----------


## VPR

Norjalaiset lupaavat aurinkoa, jos auraustilanne ei näytä törkeältä ja nuha ei tästä ylly niin vois käydä ekan kerran helmikuussa lenkillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

"Jari ja mä, lenkillä taas, illat rullaillaan..."

Kahestaan ajeltiin ja melkein kaikkialla pääs etenemään. Lopussa ripotteli vähän vettä. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/153732173

----------


## Hirke

Olikos tämänpäivän lenkki kuitenkin sellainen syksyn menon tyyppinen missä cyclorossarilla pärjää, kun ei maasturia löydy? :-)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olikos tämänpäivän lenkki kuitenkin sellainen syksyn menon tyyppinen missä cyclorossarilla pärjää, kun ei maasturia löydy? :-)



Pärjää juu. Tulen itsekin crossarilla. Jousitetulla maasturilla voisi kyllä olla paikoin mukavampi ajaa.

----------


## Hirke

hyvä homma! Lokakuisen kaatumisen jälkeen onkin vihdoin mukava päästä ajamaan porukkaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Mukana kans, kävinkin äsken jo vähän tykittelemässä maantiellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Vähän viileni kun oli pilvetön taivas, tosin täysikuu, Merkurius, Venus ja Jupiter loistivat komeasti. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/155747178

----------


## JaakkoRa

Koskas aloitellaan taas pidemmät pk-lenkit tuvalta? Maantiepyöräkausi käynnistynee tällä vauhdilla pääsiäisen tienoilla (tai ehkä aikaisemminkin riippuen millaisessa kelissä haluaa ajaa). Itse aion tehdä tulevina viikkoina 2-4h pk-treenejä cyclolla. Lähteekö joku mukaan? Arki-illat käy, jos lähtö esim. klo 16 (ehtii ajaa pari tuntia) ja tietysti myös viikonloppuaamut.

----------


## Iletys

> Koskas aloitellaan taas pidemmät pk-lenkit tuvalta? Maantiepyöräkausi käynnistynee tällä vauhdilla pääsiäisen tienoilla (tai ehkä aikaisemminkin riippuen millaisessa kelissä haluaa ajaa). Itse aion tehdä tulevina viikkoina 2-4h pk-treenejä cyclolla. Lähteekö joku mukaan? Arki-illat käy, jos lähtö esim. klo 16 (ehtii ajaa pari tuntia) ja tietysti myös viikonloppuaamut.



Viikkolenkkejä voisi harkita jo ti 27. tai to 29. päivä. Keskiviikkoisin on tietysti Lepuskin lenkki 18:00, mutta sinne en pääse. Lähtöaika pitäisi varmaan olla tuo 16:00.

----------


## mantis

Jaahas,
syksy tuli maastopyöräiltyä ja talvella tuli hiihdeltyä. Maantiehammasta on alkanut jo pahasti kolottamaan ja asialle pitää varmaan alkaa tekemään jotain lähiviikkoina. Kuten Jaakko tossa jo suunnitteli niin viikolla voisi tehdä lyhyempiä pk-lenkkejä cycloilla ja viikonloppuna pitempiä. 

Huomenna taidan käydä kauden avauslenkillä kattelemassa teiden kuntoa kirkkonummen suunnalla muutaman tunnin edestä. Pyrin ajamaan tuvan kautta vaikka kymmeneltä jos vaikka joku haluaa lähteä seuraksi. Ihan hissuksiin sitten mennään nastarenkailla.

Ps. Saatan kyllä mennä kaverin kanssa maastoonkin, jos tänne ei ilmaannu aamuun mennessä halukkaita tai jos sää näyttää riittävän kurjalta.

----------


## karhile

> Arki-illat käy, jos lähtö esim. klo 16 (ehtii ajaa pari tuntia) ja tietysti myös viikonloppuaamut.



 Viikon päästähän valon määrä lisääntyy tunnilla illalla:*kesäaika 2012 alkaa sunnuntaina 25. maaliskuuta*. Eli jopa klo.17.00 lähdölläkin ehtii ajaa pari tuntia.

----------


## Muddy Fox

Olen lähdössä Kirkkonummen asvalttiteille maasturilla, vauhti hidas, n. 40-50 km.  Mankin bensiksellä Lapinkyläntiellä n. klo 10. ja siitä kohti Lapinkylää.

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Jaahas,
> syksy tuli maastopyöräiltyä ja talvella tuli hiihdeltyä. Maantiehammasta on alkanut jo pahasti kolottamaan ja asialle pitää varmaan alkaa tekemään jotain lähiviikkoina. Kuten Jaakko tossa jo suunnitteli niin viikolla voisi tehdä lyhyempiä pk-lenkkejä cycloilla ja viikonloppuna pitempiä. 
> 
> Huomenna taidan käydä kauden avauslenkillä kattelemassa teiden kuntoa kirkkonummen suunnalla muutaman tunnin edestä. Pyrin ajamaan tuvan kautta vaikka kymmeneltä jos vaikka joku haluaa lähteä seuraksi. Ihan hissuksiin sitten mennään nastarenkailla.
> 
> Ps. Saatan kyllä mennä kaverin kanssa maastoonkin, jos tänne ei ilmaannu aamuun mennessä halukkaita tai jos sää näyttää riittävän kurjalta.



Ok, laita ihmeessä viestiä miltä teidän kunto näytti. Oma veikkaus on, että maantiet on jo aika hyvässä kunnossa. Siellä pystynee ajamaan hyvin cyclon hiukan paksummilla renkailla ilman nastoja yms. Ohuille maantierenkaille tiet voi olla vielä vähän hankalat yöpakkasten vuoksi. Toinen ongelma ainakin itselleni on siirtymät, koska sepeliä on teillä niin paljon. En usko, että montaa metriä pääsisi ilman rengasrikkoa.

Ensi viikonloppuna voisi tehdä pidemmän pk:n? Tänään en tosiaan pääse mukaan...
Niin ja kesäaika lisää myös valon määrää  :Hymy:  Tästä tää lähtee!

----------


## mantis

> Ok, laita ihmeessä viestiä miltä teidän kunto näytti. Oma veikkaus on, että maantiet on jo aika hyvässä kunnossa. Siellä pystynee ajamaan hyvin cyclon hiukan paksummilla renkailla ilman nastoja yms. Ohuille maantierenkaille tiet voi olla vielä vähän hankalat yöpakkasten vuoksi. Toinen ongelma ainakin itselleni on siirtymät, koska sepeliä on teillä niin paljon. En usko, että montaa metriä pääsisi ilman rengasrikkoa.
> 
> Ensi viikonloppuna voisi tehdä pidemmän pk:n? Tänään en tosiaan pääse mukaan...
> Niin ja kesäaika lisää myös valon määrää  Tästä tää lähtee!



Kuten arvelit niin maanteiden kunto oli enimmäkseen hyvä. Ainakin Lapinkylän, Volssin, Båtvikin ja Porkkalan teillä. Ihan hyvin voisi ajella vaikka gp4000 renkailla jos ei ole jäätä yöpakkasten jäljiltä. Siirtymät on sitten ihan oma tarinansa ja paikoitellen on vielä nastoillekkin käyttöä. Tänään oli edessä nastat ja takana marathon plussa, joka oli sopiva valinta. Viikon päästä plussat molemmissa päissä on varmaan sopivat.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Loppukevään Lepuskin keskiviikko-cx-lenkit ajetaan palauttavana lenkkinä, eli syketasona vauhti tippuu syksyn ja talven lenkkivauhdista arviolta 20 bpm. Lenkin pituus alle 2 tuntia. (Viime viikon lenkki ajettiin speksistä poiketen vielä vauhdikkaasti).

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Kovista lenkeistä putos 20 bpm, normilenkeistä 10. Vaihteeksi neljän hengen voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/160145793

----------


## TimeMa

Oli siis mulle sopiva vauhti. Muuten kiva ajaa kavereiden valoissa. Kiitos kauden 1. Espoolenkistä.

----------


## Tassu

Tulee lyhyellä varotusajalla, kun en eilen tajunnut, mutta tänään lenkkiä tarjolla Kauklahdesta Veikkolaan ja Kylmälän kautta takas. Lähtö klo18.30 Hansakallion koulu, Hansakallio 4, paluu klo 20.30 eli pojan reeniaika. Vauhti tulee olemaan siis 24+. Vuodenaika huomioon ottaen lähen tietty fiksillä liikkeelle. Valo tarvitaan loppumatkalle. 
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5372422

Disclaimer: Eka lenkki toipumiskauden jälkeen joten mitä vaan voi tapahtua.

----------


## VPR

Onko huomennakin tarjolla asfalttia vai joko uskaltaudutaan hiekkateille?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko huomennakin tarjolla asfalttia vai joko uskaltaudutaan hiekkateille?



Melkein kokonaan asfaltilla olisi tarkoitus ajaa. Käydään tutustumassa lähilähiöiden katuihin liikennevalot kuitenkin kiertäen.
Vahvoja renkaita voisi suosia ettei hiekoitussepeli yllätä.
Kyseessä siis Lepuskin cx-lenkki Sellolta klo 18. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## mantis

Huomenna eli torstaina ajattelin polkaista parin tunnin lenkin n. 25-keskarilla kirkkonummen seutuvilla, mukaan saa tulla. Lähtö noin klo 18 korvilla. Ilmoitelkaa jos haluatte mukaan.

----------


## Hirke

Harmi en kerkeä tänäänkään lepuskin lenkille, mutta käyn töistä kotiin matkatessa tarkistelemassa keskustan-larun-tapiolan tiet. :-)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Reittisuunnitelmakin tuli piirrettyä. Tuollainen myötäpäivään: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=grxqelwueezuhbtp
Rauhallista palautteluvauhtia on tarkoitus taas ajaa.

----------


## VPR

Vähän sateen uhkaa ilmassa mutta se ei menoa haittaa. Nyt vois pärjätä jopa ilman pakkasvaatteita ja supervaloja.

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna eli torstaina ajattelin polkaista parin tunnin lenkin n. 25-keskarilla kirkkonummen seutuvilla, mukaan saa tulla. Lähtö noin klo 18 korvilla. Ilmoitelkaa jos haluatte mukaan.



Kiinnostaa, jos keli ei aivan huonoksi mene. Kerrotko lähtöpaikkaa tarkemmin niin vois suunnitella itekin tarkemmin.

----------


## VPR

Kyllähän siellä pärjäs vaikka vähän viilee olikin. Taas oli neljä kuskia, vauhti nousi 0,1 km/h ja syke laski 2 bpm. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/162453776

----------


## mantis

> Kiinnostaa, jos keli ei aivan huonoksi mene. Kerrotko lähtöpaikkaa tarkemmin niin vois suunnitella itekin tarkemmin.



Mulle käy kivenlahti/kauklahti tai sitten tupa, about yhtä pitkä matka kumpaankin. Ilmeisesti tiistaina ainakin olit kauklahdesta päin lähdössä niin voidaan nyttenkin lähteä sieltä jos haluat.

----------


## VPR

Tai sit ajat Tassun luo ja jatkatte siitä yhdessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Sit vois olla Kauklahti eli Mankin Esso varmaan sopiva. Sieltä pääsis suoraan baanalle. Jos tulee esteitä niin ilmoittelen huomenna ip.

Tiistaina tosiaan ajoin tämän:




> lenkkiä tarjolla Kauklahdesta Veikkolaan ja  Kylmälän kautta takas. 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5372422



mutta loppu Masalan kautta. Tiet oli hyvässä kunnossa muutamaa routavauriota lukuunottamatta. (hyvä kunto = sama kuin viime suvena)

EDIT: Lisätään nyt vielä se, että oma siirtymä lähtee Lystimäestä ja ajan joko Länsiväylä-Kivenlahti tai Puolarmaari-Eestinlaakso-Tillinmäki linjaa pitkin Mankkiin.

----------


## mantis

No, itse tulen tapiolasta eli oot mun matkan varrella. Jos vaikka nähdään olarin prisman valoissa (siinä missä autot ajaa sisään) niin voidaan aloittaa lenkki jo siitä.
Nähdään siinä vaikka 17.45. Mutta jos alkaa ilmaantuu muita halukkaita niin siirretään paikka takas kivenlahteen mikäli eivät pääse tuohon olarin prismaan.

Tommosen reitin ajattelin niin ei tuu samoja mitä kävit tiistaina polkasee.
http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...93906,0.614548

----------


## VPR

Loppu vois olla kivempi ajaa reittiä Tolsantie-Jorvas-Masala-Sundsbergintie Hangontien hinkkaamisen sijaan.

----------


## mantis

Tiedän ja se me poljetaankin jos on aikaa. Toi nyt on sen 50km speksin mukaan vaan vedetty.

----------


## Tassu

> No, itse tulen tapiolasta eli oot mun matkan varrella. Jos vaikka nähdään olarin prisman valoissa (siinä missä autot ajaa sisään) niin voidaan aloittaa lenkki jo siitä.
> Nähdään siinä vaikka 17.45. Mutta jos alkaa ilmaantuu muita halukkaita niin siirretään paikka takas kivenlahteen mikäli eivät pääse tuohon olarin prismaan.



Ok.

----------


## TimeMa

Ciao!  yritän tulla myös Olarin prisman valoihin 17:45.   + -  5 minsaa on varmaan ok.

----------


## mantis

Ok. Nähdään siellä.

----------


## Iletys

Onko kiinnotusta ajella maanteitä tuvalta lauantaina joko 10 tai 11 lähdöllä? 4-5h ajoa ja vauhti erittäin maltillinen (alle 25km/h). Itsellä varmaan nastat krossarissa edelleen jos sääennusteet paikkansa pitävät.

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko kiinnotusta ajella maanteitä tuvalta lauantaina joko 10 tai 11 lähdöllä? 4-5h ajoa ja vauhti erittäin maltillinen (alle 25km/h). Itsellä varmaan nastat krossarissa edelleen jos sääennusteet paikkansa pitävät.



Voisin olla kiinnostunut tuollaisesta. Mulla on vielä karkeat nastarenkaat alla krossarissa, joten rauhallinen vauhti sopii todella hyvin.

----------


## Iletys

> Voisin olla kiinnostunut tuollaisesta. Mulla on vielä karkeat nastarenkaat alla krossarissa, joten rauhallinen vauhti sopii todella hyvin.



Hienoa. Natsoilla mennään. Sitten taitaa olla jo kolme koossa. Klo 10 vai 11?

----------


## Ari_T

> Hienoa. Natsoilla mennään. Sitten taitaa olla jo kolme koossa. Klo 10 vai 11?



Mulle käy kumpi tahansa - 11 on ehkä vähän mieluisampi vaihtoehto, jos täytyy järjestykseen laittaa.

----------


## juhone

Mantis, minkälaisessa kunnossa tiet oli teidän reitillä? Vähän tekisi mieli kokeilla viikonloppuna kesänakkeja maantiepyörässä :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Iletys

> Mulle käy kumpi tahansa - 11 on ehkä vähän mieluisampi vaihtoehto, jos täytyy järjestykseen laittaa.



Done. 11:00 on hyvä. Speksaan huomenna jotain lenkkiä, mutta eiköhän tässä vaiheessa kautta kaikki käy.

----------


## Iletys

> Mantis, minkälaisessa kunnossa tiet oli teidän reitillä? Vähän tekisi mieli kokeilla viikonloppuna kesänakkeja maantiepyörässä.



Kyllä tuolla nyt maantienakeilla menisi, mutta viikonloppuna on ehkä tilanne toinen. Niin ja Juholla puhkeaa aina kumi.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitokset mantis ja TimeMa, sikapähee lenkki tuli nyt vedettyä. Kun ns. lähtö oli kotinurkilta niin lenkin pituudeksi tulikin komeat 72 km, ja siirtymiä vaivaiset 3 km. Alun pienen kosteuden ja tihuttelun jälkeen kelihän vaan parani, ja toden totta, nyt oli kevätpyöräily parhaimmillaan kuivalla tiellä auringon kohta kadotessa horisonttiin. Upea keli kuivalla osuudella.





> Mantis, minkälaisessa kunnossa tiet oli teidän reitillä? Vähän tekisi mieli kokeilla viikonloppuna kesänakkeja maantiepyörässä.



Kyllä siellä reikiä ja sen sellaista oli, mutta ei kait se mihinkään muutu kesällä, joten kesägumia vaan kehiin. Jos on kuivaa niin sillon ainakin natsaa mainiosti. Kelveillähän toki oli sit soraa niissä paikoissa joissa jouduttiin ajamaan kelviä pitkin. Ja kaiken lisäksi joissakin paikoissa oli tien varsia puhdistettu hiekasta. Varsinaisia routavaurioita en oikein bongannut.

Mä harkitsen kanssa lauantaina mukaan tuloa, mutta se edellyttää, että tie ei ole luminen tai jäinen. Nastoja en laita enää alle.

----------


## mantis

Kiitti lenkistä. Oli kiva polkee seurassa ja kivassa kelissä. Eipä mulla tuohon tassun raporttiin ole paljon lisättävää, paitsi että jos haluaa oikeasti polkea maantiegumeilla niin on parempi ronttaa se pyörä sinne maantien laitaan vaikka autolla - muuten puhkeaa kumi.  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

Tassu - kun me lenkillä ihmeteltiin niitä eri mittareiden antamia tuloksia niin koitin google mapsissä tehdä saman reitin mahdollisimman tarkkaan. Lopputulema oli että maps sano 82.5km ja mittari 82.3km, joka on siis noin 2.5 promillen virhe, joka kyllä kelpaa mulle. Suurempi ero varmaan tulee tosiaan niistä eri autostop-toiminnoista.

----------


## tipsu

Jos sää on kiva, saatan tulla alkumatkaksi mukaan ajamaan lauantaina cyclolla ja 25mm kumeilla.

----------


## TimeMa

Mantis & Tassu kiitos reissusta, oli kauden rekordi joka suhteessa. Mun trackeristä löyty 82,3km ja mediaani 25,7km/h. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Oliskos huominen reitti tässä? 4-5h. Siippoossa tankkausta.
Eli 11:00 Bemböle. Vauhti alle 25km/h.

----------


## Tassu

> Tassu - kun me lenkillä ihmeteltiin niitä eri  mittareiden antamia tuloksia niin koitin google mapsissä tehdä saman  reitin mahdollisimman tarkkaan. Lopputulema oli että maps sano 82.5km ja  mittari 82.3km, joka on siis noin 2.5 promillen virhe, joka kyllä  kelpaa mulle. Suurempi ero varmaan tulee tosiaan niistä eri  autostop-toiminnoista.



 Tarkentava kysymys. Laitoitko mittarin päälle kotona etkä nollannut  Prismalla? Mä nollasin Prismalla. Siitä vois tulla se keskariero juomataukopaikalla.





> Oliskos huominen reitti tässä? 4-5h. Siippoossa tankkausta.
> Eli 11:00 Bemböle. Vauhti alle 25km/h.



Toivotaan, että keli pysyy kosteana tai kuivana, niin olen mukana. Ilmoitan aamulla jos olen estynyt.

----------


## mantis

> Tarkentava kysymys. Laitoitko mittarin päälle kotona etkä nollannut  Prismalla? Mä nollasin Prismalla. Siitä vois tulla se keskariero juomataukopaikalla.



Joo laitoin kotona päälle ja lisäksi stoppasin aina ennen valoja. Mut joo tuskin gps:n ja hyvin kalibroidun mittarin ero on kovin suuri.

----------


## Hirke

Huomenna menossa mukana oli keli mikä hyvänsä. :-)

----------


## VPR

> Oliskos huominen reitti tässä? 4-5h. Siippoossa tankkausta.



Vai Bianchi-cupin mäkitemporeittiä, treenaatko salaa?  :Vink:

----------


## juhone

> Oliskos huominen reitti tässä? 4-5h. Siippoossa tankkausta.
> Eli 11:00 Bemböle. Vauhti alle 25km/h.



Jos lunssa ei pahene eikä tiet ole jäässä, voisin ehkä tulla alkumatkasta mukaan, jonka jälkeen karkaan omille reiteille. Kesänakeilla liikkeellä joten paikkauskamat mukana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timppa_234

Huomisen lauantain sää näyttää alustavasti oikein hyvältä. Tulen tuvalle kuikuilemaan klo 11, jos siellä olisi vähän lyhyempään lenksuun tyytyviä. Joku 2-3 h riittäisi mulle, krossipyörä ja -renkaat alla.

----------


## karhile

Itsellekin riittäisi tuollaiset 2-3 h mainiosti, mutta saas nähdä löydänkö itseni nastarenkaitten kanssa tuvalta? Säätila ja muut mukavuustekijät/tekosyyt ratkaisee osallistumisen. Aamun sää näyttää toki hyvältä, mutta puolenpäivän jälkeen lupaillaan mahdollisesti vähäistä lumisadetta ja neljän tienoilla jo ajoittaista lumisadetta, joten kovin pitkälle ei huvita lähteä.

----------


## JiiTee

Kun katsoo miten sadealueet ovat menneet ja ennustetaan- voi olla että suunnitellun reitin päältä on se kulkenut, mutta idempänä ei niinkään. 
http://ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/sade-ja-pilvialueet
Kannattaisiko reittisuunnitelmaa kenties muuttaa?

----------


## tipsu

*Olipas kylmä!


*Ajoin mukanapuolisen tuntia, ja sitten käännyin omalle lenkille. Pidempään olisi ollut kiva ajella, mutta ei pärjännyt mun varusteilla :Irvistys:  Sormet ja varpaat oli kivassa kohmeessa jo siirtymällä, niin tänään ajot jäi kokonaisuudessaan kahteen tuntiin. Harmitti vähän, kun olisi ollut kiva ajella Bodomin kautta pois. Paljon oli ajajia sää ja ajankohta huomioiden, varmaan 9-10 lähdössä. Mutta tulipahan ajettua edes vähän :Hymy:  Energiaakin kului ihan kivasti mittarin mukaan 950 kcal. Eväsbaanani tippui taskusta jo lenkin alussa, enkä löytänyt sitä paluumatkalla. Äkkiä hävisi :No huh!:  Itse lenkissä tai porukassa ei siis mitään vikaa, mutta lämpöä olisi saanut olla jokunen aste enemmän, tai varusteet paremmat.

Hiekat oli aika hyvin harjattu pois, jäätä oli Kauniaisissa jonkun verran. Rengasrikkoja ei omalle kohdalle tullut (25 mm Continental 4season renkaat alla). Ensi kerralla ehkä jo maantiepyörällä.

----------


## karhile

10 taisi olla lähdössä. Timpan kanssa erottiin porukasta noin tunnin ajon jälkeen, jolloin pääryhmään jäi 6 ajajaa. Ajeltiin sitten takaisin tuvalle Velskolan mäkien kautta ja saatiin mittariin rapiat vaille 49 km.  Itselle tuli siirtymineen n.63 km ja se oli ensimmäiseksi maantieporukkalenkiksi sitten 31.12 ajetun ajon jälkeen ihan riittävä aloitus ainakin nastojen kanssa ajaessa. Viime kauteen verrattuna sentään parisen viikkoa aikaisemmin tuli nyt aloitettua porukkalenkit, joten hyvällä mallilla ollaan.

Tipsun banaanin kohtalo: loppupään ajajista ainakin Tassu näki banaanin lentävän tielle ja noukkaisi sen mukaansa, mutta valitettavasti ei huomattu kenen taskusta banaani ponkaisi epäonnistuneelle karkumatkalle. Vasta lähdettyäsi omille teillesi banaani otettiin puheeksi ja joku tiesi kenen banskusta oli kyse, joten ei sitä paikalliset sammakot tai etanat sentään olleet tien poskesta ehtineet omiin poskiinsa vielä ahnehtia. Voit varmaan pyytää Tassulta banaanisi takaisin seuraavalla yhteisellä porukkalenkillä ehkäpä jo viikon parin tai sitten kuukauden parin päästä :Vink: . Milloin nyt sitten törmäätte toisiinne.

Kiitos vaan mukana ajaneille ja ennenkaikkea alkumatkan tuulenhalkojille.

----------


## tipsu

No niin, banaanin kohtalokin selvisi! En ehkä tarvitse uutta tilalle (Tassu saa pitää). Olisin vain poiminut sen paluumatkalla muussaantumasta autojen alle, ja jättänyt kuorittuna vaikka linnuille (syövätköhän banaania...)  :Hymy:  Ens kerralla banaani eri taskuun varakumin kanssa, niin mahtuu paremmin. 

Mä olisin hyvin voinut ajaa teidän kanssa sen Velskolan lenkin, jos olisi ollut edes paremmat hanskat. Nyt ei sormet hetkeen toimineet lenkin jälkeen. Yllättävän kiva oli yksinkin tosin ajella, ja vauhtiakin oli hyvin (ei mittaria mukana, niin näin voi sanoa)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Kiva lenkki. Nopeus pysyi justiinsa spekseissä.  :Vink:  Kiitos hiekkatien joka muuten oli mun reittiin piirrettynä. Kiitokset mukana olleille! 4:50 tuli ajoaikaa itselle.

----------


## Ari_T

Oli mukava lenkki ja paljon kivoja mäkiä.  :Hymy:  Kiitokset reitin speksaajalle ja muillekin lenkkikavereille. Täytyy ottaa tämä taas tavaksi.

----------


## juhone

Kiitoksia alkumatkan seurasta. Oli mukava nähdä tuttuja naamoja pitkästä aikaa. Itse poikkesin omille reiteille jo Röylässä ja jatkoin Bodomin kautta Kökkeliin ja kävin vielä tarkastamassa teitä Vitträsk järven ympäriltä. Matkaa kertyi reilu 70km. Tiet ja kelvit oli pääosin hyvässä kuosissa jos perus routavaurioita ei lasketa. Maantiepyörällä kesänakeilla pärjäsi hyvin eikä rengasrikkoja tullut.

----------


## Iletys

> Kiitoksia alkumatkan seurasta. Oli mukava nähdä tuttuja naamoja pitkästä aikaa. Itse poikkesin omille reiteille jo Röylässä ja jatkoin Bodomin kautta Kökkeliin ja kävin vielä tarkastamassa teitä Vitträsk järven ympäriltä. Matkaa kertyi reilu 70km. Tiet ja kelvit oli pääosin hyvässä kuosissa jos perus routavaurioita ei lasketa. Maantiepyörällä kesänakeilla pärjäsi hyvin eikä rengasrikkoja tullut.



No olisit nyt pyörinyt meidän mukana kun tuollaset kilsat kuitenkin sait aikaiseksi. TIetysti meidän vauhti oli pikkusen liian vähän, että ymmärrän.

----------


## VPR

Kylmä oli tänään vaikka metriäkään en ajanut. En viitti ajaa maantiepyörällä toppavaatteissa enkä nastoilla maantiellä joten ootellaan jos tosta kelit vähän lämpenis.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos vetäjille! Ja hyvä että ette uskoneet välitämääni Ilmatieteenlaitoksen pessimismiä...
Hyvin pelitti maantipyörälläkin, Schwalben Ultremo ZX 25mm alla. Vähän tosin hirvitti kun eilen puhkesi. Mukavaa rasvanpolttoa, kokonaissaldo siirtymineen karvan verran yli 150 km. Piti ajaa kilsa extraa... 

Toteutunut reitti

----------


## JiiTee

> Kylmä oli tänään vaikka metriäkään en ajanut. En viitti ajaa maantiepyörällä toppavaatteissa enkä nastoilla maantiellä joten ootellaan jos tosta kelit vähän lämpenis.



Minulla oli tauolle aluspaita + takki. Siellä laitoin toisen paidan väliin. Hyvin riitti. Vähän kovemmassa vauhdissa olisi riittäneet nuo alkuperäisetkin...

----------


## VPR

Maantiepyörällä pitää mun mielestä pärjätä lyhkäset + irtovehkeet + tuuliliivi -varustuksella.

----------


## Tassu

10 lähti, 6 ajo speksatun lenkin. Kiitos koko porukalle, hyvä lenksu oli. Kelikin suosi oikein hyvin. Mäet tosiaan (ne uudetkin) oli mukavia, tuli tehtyä rekordi tän päiväsellä fixivälityksellä (59 km/h). Harmi, että http://www.surplace.fr/ffgc/ ei pysty antaa kampikierroksia tuolle vauhdille. Mahtaiskohan jostain löytyä isompi skaala?

Tipsun banaani: Joo, koppasin sen matkaan, mutta en sit alkanu kyseleen mitään. Enkä tajunnu sit kysyä kun Tipsu lähti omalle reitille.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Lenkkikuume nousee kun lukee spekulointeja eilisestä setistä. Itselläni jatkuikin vielä salibandytuomarointikausi, joten en päässyt eilen messiin. Pääsiäisenä oon Pohjanmaalla, mutta sen jälkeen mukana kuvioissa!

----------


## kp63

Tupalenkkiä lauantaina. Moi kaikille ja hyvää alkanutta kautta. La voisi ajella tuvalta cyclo/hybridi (miksei myös road) asfalttitie PK-lenkin 3-4h. Tämän hetken ennuste on sellainen, että klo 11 vois olla sopiva lähtö. Jos torstaina näyttää siltä, että perjantaiksi tulee parempi keli, niin pohditaan vaihtoa.

----------


## Tassu

> Tupalenkkiä lauantaina. ....*KLIPKLIP* 
> Jos torstaina näyttää siltä, että perjantaiksi tulee parempi keli, niin pohditaan vaihtoa.



Edelleen pätee jos keli ei ole aivan huono > mukana.

----------


## VPR

Jos kelit on hyvät voisin ajella tuvalta ainakin perjantaina ja lauantaina ja ehkä maanantaina. Sateella en lähde liikenteeseen ja jos lämpöä on alle 7-8 niin kalustona krossari lokareilla.

----------


## Iletys

Mua kiinnostaisi myös maanantai. Tai siis ajelen silloin, mutta en tiedä milloin. Rauhallista n.4h.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna taas Sellon pyörältä hidasta katulenkkiä, viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan. Se onkin kalenterin mukaan kauden tokavika lenkki.

----------


## LJL

> Huomenna taas Sellon pyörältä hidasta katulenkkiä, viime viikon reitti toiseen suuntaan. Se onkin kalenterin mukaan kauden tokavika lenkki.



Sikäli kun kouluhommiltani ehdin laittaa fillarin iskuun, voisinpa tästä Laaksolahdesta tulla maastopyörällä mukaan pyörittelemään. 

-Lauri

----------


## TimeMa

Moi,Pyrin myös tuleen Sellolle kuudeks.  
Regs, T

----------


## LJL

Tarvitseekohan muuten lenkin ehtoopuolella valoa? Ei tällä hetkellä ole pultattuna kiinni, mutta voisi laittaa jos se on tarpeen.

-Lauri

----------


## Hirke

mukana!  Knnattanee valo varuuksi ottaa ties vaikka eksytään polulta :-P

----------


## LJL

Erittäin hyvä lenkki ja ilman valoakin pärjäsi!  :Hymy:  Kiitokset.

-Lauri

----------


## rhiisto

Joo hyvät lenkit. Mahtavaa päästä taas porukkalenkille pitkästä aikaa. Kiitoksia ajoseurasta jengille.
ACT/IK-32 indeksi oli tällä kertaa 0.666...

----------


## VPR

Vähän oli tullu lisää lunta hiekkateille. Kevään ennätysyleisö (8 hlö). Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/164707971

----------


## VPR

> Tupalenkkiä lauantaina.



Ovatko speksit tarkentuneet?

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos osallistujille! Hyvä lenkki jossa juttuakin riitti. -T

----------


## Tassu

Laitan tämän nyt jo eli Ilen kanssa keskusteltu 2. pääsiäispäivälle eli maanantaille lenkuraa. Lähtö klo 11.00, keskaritavoite 24-26 ja n. 100 km. 
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5386532
Tauko Pikkalassa.
Lähtöpaikka yllä olevassa reittilinkissä on Tillinmäki, (mutta voinemme siirtää sen Bemböleen, *jos muitakin on* tulossa mukaan = KLV-siirtymä Kuninkaankartanon kautta Mankin Essolle, mistä voi hypätä kyytiin myös). Tai sit vaan Tillinmäestä tai Mankista kyytiin.

Kiitoksia tämän päiväiselle Lepuskiporukalle ja speksaajalle. Lumiosuudet ei kesägumeilla oikein natsannu, mutta muutoin mukava lenkki.

----------


## kp63

> Ovatko speksit tarkentuneet?



JOO, kun on tarkoitus mennä Poriin, niin su ja ma ei sovi, joten pitää yrittää ajaa launtaina. Eli ajellaan tuvalta la klo 11.00 (sateella en lähde, lämpötilalla ei niin väliä). Lähden ite TT-Hybridillä, toivottavasti kesägummein. Lenkki on tarkoituksella isompia teitä pitkin. Tutusti vastapäivään. Tupailuun pakollisena kuuluva kaffitauko Mäntynummen Shell. Pidetään molempiin suuntiin 2-3 juomataukoa eli juomapullot voi laittaa takin alle lämpimään. Kesägummein kuvittelisin 26-28km/h eli noin 4h kiekura. 

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...2ab56d9e&msa=0

----------


## VPR

> Laitan tämän nyt jo eli Ilen kanssa keskusteltu 2. pääsiäispäivälle eli maanantaille lenkuraa. Lähtö klo 11.00, keskaritavoite 24-26 ja n. 100 km. 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5386532
> Tauko Pikkalassa.
> Lähtöpaikka yllä olevassa reittilinkissä on Tillinmäki, (mutta voinemme siirtää sen Bemböleen, *jos muitakin on* tulossa mukaan = KLV-siirtymä Kuninkaankartanon kautta Mankin Essolle, mistä voi hypätä kyytiin myös). Tai sit vaan Tillinmäestä tai Mankista kyytiin.



Voisin lähteä messiin, Tillinmäki sopii kyllä (saa vähän siirtymää pohjalle kun on niin lyhyt lenkki  :Vink: )
Huomisen ennuste näyttää tällä hetkellä vähän liian räntäiseltä, mutta katsotaan jos tilanne tästä vielä muuttuu.

----------


## Steely

> Laitan tämän nyt jo eli Ilen kanssa keskusteltu 2. pääsiäispäivälle eli maanantaille lenkuraa. Lähtö klo 11.00, keskaritavoite 24-26 ja n. 100 km. 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5386532
> Tauko Pikkalassa.
> Lähtöpaikka yllä olevassa reittilinkissä on Tillinmäki, (mutta voinemme siirtää sen Bemböleen, *jos muitakin on* tulossa mukaan = KLV-siirtymä Kuninkaankartanon kautta Mankin Essolle, mistä voi hypätä kyytiin myös). Tai sit vaan Tillinmäestä tai Mankista kyytiin.



Liityn joukkoon Veikkolassa, josta reittinne näyttää kulkevan.  Vesisateessa en lähde.
Renkaina sileät, nappulat tai nastat kelistä riippuen.   Kesäslicksejä ei vielä oikein uskalla käyttää.

----------


## kp63

> JOO, kun on tarkoitus mennä Poriin, niin su ja ma ei sovi, joten pitää yrittää ajaa launtaina. Eli ajellaan tuvalta la klo 11.00 (sateella en lähde, lämpötilalla ei niin väliä). Lähden ite TT-Hybridillä, toivottavasti kesägummein. Lenkki on tarkoituksella isompia teitä pitkin. Tutusti vastapäivään. Tupailuun pakollisena kuuluva kaffitauko Mäntynummen Shell. Pidetään molempiin suuntiin 2-3 juomataukoa eli juomapullot voi laittaa takin alle lämpimään. Kesägummein kuvittelisin 26-28km/h eli noin 4h kiekura. 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...2ab56d9e&msa=0



La sää viileä, mutta ajettava. Onkohan kiinnostuneita, ilmoitelkaa viim tänään pe 18.00 mennessä, ajan muutoin oman kiekuran Nurmijärven maisemissa.

----------


## VPR

Mä lähen ainaki huomenna messiin, en oo viel varma et vaihdanko kesäkiekot ja uudet sliksit vai mennäänkö vielä nastalla ja vanhalla sliksillä.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä, Harrykin on tulossa eli IK32/muut 3-0 tässä vaiheessa. Puhdistin ja rasvasin talven jäljiltä TT-hybridin navat ja laiton äärettömän nopeat uudet kesägummit alle eli mennään lujaa :-), toivotaan ettei gumeksia tarvi aamulla vaihtaa. Eli ilman nastoja on suunnitelma.....

----------


## Tassu

> Hyvä, Harrykin on tulossa eli IK32/muut 3-0 tässä vaiheessa.



Heheh





> Puhdistin ja rasvasin talven jäljiltä TT-hybridin navat ja laiton äärettömän nopeat uudet kesägummit alle eli mennään lujaa :-)



Toivottavasti ei liian lujaa, mää tuun sinkulalla tai fiksillä.

----------


## kp63

> Heheh
> 
> 
> Toivottavasti ei liian lujaa, mää tuun sinkulalla tai fiksillä.



no oikeasti ei. Eli kaikille viimekesän TUPA-lenkkeilijöille semmonen alaPK-lenkki eli aikasen rauhallisesti. UUdetkin pyörittäjät tervetuloa.

----------


## apuajaja

Siis mukana, kuten yllä todettiin. Cyclo + nastaton lievästi nappulainen rengas.

----------


## Ari_T

> Laitan tämän nyt jo eli Ilen kanssa keskusteltu 2. pääsiäispäivälle eli maanantaille lenkuraa. Lähtö klo 11.00, keskaritavoite 24-26 ja n. 100 km. 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5386532
> Tauko Pikkalassa.
> Lähtöpaikka yllä olevassa reittilinkissä on Tillinmäki, (mutta voinemme siirtää sen Bemböleen, *jos muitakin on* tulossa mukaan = KLV-siirtymä Kuninkaankartanon kautta Mankin Essolle, mistä voi hypätä kyytiin myös). Tai sit vaan Tillinmäestä tai Mankista kyytiin.



Voisin lähteä mukaan maanantaina, kun en valitettavasti pääse huomiselle kp:n lenkille.

----------


## Petteri Lahtinen

Minäkin voisin tulla maanantaina mukaan Mankin Essolta ja kokeilla miltä kauden ensimmäinen porukkalenkki tuntuu. Hyppään omille teilleni 66 km kohdalla, koska pitää ehtiä hieman sukuloimaan.

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna lauantaina on myös perinteinen Tupalenkki klo:10. Reitti arvotaan perinteisesti lähdössä, matkaa n.100-120km. Itse lähden vielä cc:llä ja kuluneilla nappularenkailla, koska Velskolan tie on taas osin luminen.

----------


## VPR

Vaihdoin sit sliksit ja putsasin samal pyörän. Kuntotestin mukaan mä oon ajanu kaikki lenkit PK:n alarajan alapuolella joten katotaan missä huomenna pyöritään.  :Vink:

----------


## jopo73

Olipa jäätävä reissu, vähän piti oikaista lopusta, kiitokset lenkkiseurasta!  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tuulta piisas ja polkimienhakureissulla sain speksatun pituudenkin täyteen. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/165538232

----------


## Heikki

> Huomenna lauantaina on myös perinteinen Tupalenkki klo:10. Reitti arvotaan perinteisesti lähdössä, matkaa n.100-120km. Itse lähden vielä cc:llä ja kuluneilla nappularenkailla, koska Velskolan tie on taas osin luminen.



Klo 10:n tupalenkki VP:n voimin myötäpäivään oli tämä:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/165549404

----------


## VPR

Foorumin kaatumisesta huolimatta ihmiset olivat löytäneet Tillinmäkeen ja ajeltiin lenkki seitsemän miehen ja kahdeksan eri kuskin voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/166395349

----------


## Iletys

To 12.4. Bembölen tupa klo 18:00

Tammaravit lähtee samaan aikaan, joten voisi kasata nopeampaa kyytiä kaipaavat pois siitä sakista. Reittinä melkein sama kun tammoilla, mutta vauhti jossain 27-28 tietämillä. Mäen nyppylät mennään reippaasti ylös ja päällä palautellaan. Eli ei tasatehoinen lenkki.
Hämärää alkaa olemaan kasin jälkeen, eli pitäisi keretä.

Ilmoittakaa jos edes joku haluaa tällaiselle lenkille. Muuten lähden aikaisemmin ja meen enemmän, pidemmälle ja kovempaa.

----------


## VPR

Heparintie on soraa.

----------


## Steely

> Heparintie on soraa.



Vahvistan edellisen puhujan toteamuksen, että Heparintie on soraa ja nyt vielä kelirikkoinen.
Nimittän asun Heparintieltä kääntyvällä Solbergintiellä.
Kuivalla kesäilmalla siitä voi varovasti ajaen selvitä slickseillä ilman rengasrikkoa.

PS. Ajattelin laittaa slicksien alle suojateipin ulkorenkaan sisäpuolelle.  Ne ovat kehuttu ratkaisu.
Viime kesäiset 6-7 kumirikkoa oli vähän liikaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Heparintie on soraa.



Korjattu. No ei sitä varmaan tosta olisi ajanutkaan. Tää on jo niin ajettua reittiä, että tuon reitin pistää vasurilla ja silloinhan...

Kiitokset kuitenkin. Tuli pari kilsaa lisää.  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

> To 12.4. Bembölen tupa klo 18:00
> Tammaravit lähtee samaan aikaan, joten voisi kasata nopeampaa kyytiä kaipaavat pois siitä sakista. 
> Ilmoittakaa jos edes joku haluaa tällaiselle lenkille. Muuten lähden aikaisemmin ja meen enemmän, pidemmälle ja kovempaa.



Harder, faster.... scooter.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei vaineskaan. Mä voin tulla näillä näkymin mukaan vaikka mun polarin training load sanoo että vasta sunnuntaina saisi liikkua (Vetää muuten aika herkästi punaiselle tuo polarin training load mittari). 

Nyt kun tää foorumi on ollut nurin niin lahjakkaasti niin pitäiskö olla vaikka joku facebook yms. konsti millä voi tarkistaa ihmisten lenkkimenot?

----------


## VPR

Facebookissa on kyllä ryhmä "Vara-Fillarifoorumi" ja aina on olemassa http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Iletys

> Harder, faster.... scooter. 
> 
> Ei vaineskaan. Mä voin tulla näillä näkymin mukaan vaikka mun polarin training load sanoo että vasta sunnuntaina saisi liikkua (Vetää muuten aika herkästi punaiselle tuo polarin training load mittari). 
> 
> Nyt kun tää foorumi on ollut nurin niin lahjakkaasti niin pitäiskö olla vaikka joku facebook yms. konsti millä voi tarkistaa ihmisten lenkkimenot?



Joo. Facebookia käytin myös tuon eilisen lenkin kohdilla. Eli siellä tuli muistuteltua.

Eli torstaina mennään. Tosin meen tänäänkin ja huomenna. Prrrrk...

----------


## VPR

Tänään Bianchi-cuppia, huomenna Selloa ja torstaina spinningiä tai tupaa, kattoo vähän mikä motivaatio ja keli.

----------


## mantis

> Joo. Facebookia käytin myös tuon eilisen lenkin kohdilla. Eli siellä tuli muistuteltua.
> 
> Eli torstaina mennään. Tosin meen tänäänkin ja huomenna. Prrrrk...



Hyvä tietää toi fb-sivu. Ile, jos haluat niin mä voin kyllä huomennakin lähteä mukaan mikäli meet työpäivän jälkeen. Joku 1-2 tuntia olis varmaan sopiva. 
-mikko

----------


## Iletys

> Hyvä tietää toi fb-sivu. Ile, jos haluat niin mä voin kyllä huomennakin lähteä mukaan mikäli meet työpäivän jälkeen. Joku 1-2 tuntia olis varmaan sopiva. 
> -mikko



Itse asiassa mun meno tarkoitti seuran spinningiä. Eli vielä nyjötetään osa treenistä sisällä. Torstaina aattelin kyllä ottaa jo ihan maantiepyörän alle.

----------


## apuajaja

Voisin tulla torstaina mukaan epätasatehoiselle lenksulle.

----------


## Ari_T

Haluaako joku lähteä ajamaan reippaalla (n. 30 km/h) vauhdilla jotain parin tunnin peruslenkkiä (esim. Veikkola - Kylmälä - Evitskog - Vols)? Ajattelin lähteä huomenna "joustavaan aikaan" 17-18 tienoilla. Voin koukata tuvan tai jonkun muun sovitun paikan kautta, jos joku ilmoittautuu mukaan.

----------


## mantis

No mä tossa ilelle jo ehdottelin, kun ajattelin itekkin mennä lenkille. Käviskö tuommoinen reitti kun torstaina mennään taas tonne länteen:
http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tunt...,9,11&t=m&z=12

Ei tuu niin paljon siirtymiä. Startti merituulentien ja kehä II risteyksestä.

----------


## VPR

Torstaille luvataan aurinkoa ja +9 astetta, maantiepyöräkeli siis.  :Hymy:  Riippuu vähän miltä viikonlopun ennuste näyttää että jaksanko vaihtaa kiekot vai ajelenko sormet ristissä tuubeilla.

----------


## Ari_T

> No mä tossa ilelle jo ehdottelin, kun ajattelin itekkin mennä lenkille. Käviskö tuommoinen reitti kun torstaina mennään taas tonne länteen:
> http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tunt...,9,11&t=m&z=12
> 
> Ei tuu niin paljon siirtymiä. Startti merituulentien ja kehä II risteyksestä.



Joo, sopiihan tuokin. Käykö vaikka 18:00 siinä risteyksessä?

----------


## mantis

Sopii. Nähdään siellä.

----------


## Tassu

Jaha, olis hyvää lenkkiä tiedossa. Torstai kiinnostaa. Koitan järkätä itseni paikalle, ja jos keli kohdallaan niin maantiefilolla. Kait sekin pitäs ottaa pikku hiljaa käyttöön.






> Foorumin kaatumisesta huolimatta ihmiset olivat  löytäneet Tillinmäkeen ja ajeltiin lenkki seitsemän miehen ja kahdeksan  eri kuskin voimin. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/166395349



 Hyvillä mielin katsoin VP:n käppyröitä. :Leveä hymy: 






> No mä tossa ilelle jo ehdottelin, kun  ajattelin itekkin mennä lenkille. Käviskö tuommoinen reitti kun  torstaina mennään taas tonne länteen:
> http://www.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tunt...,9,11&t=m&z=12
> 
> Ei tuu niin paljon siirtymiä. Startti merituulentien ja kehä II risteyksestä.



Oijoi kun olis liki.

Mut pieni huomautus. Kehä kakkosen varsi Olarinluoman jälkeen on sitä Suurpellon työmaa-aluetta, joten siellä on joku 300 m sorapintaista KLV-pintaa yhdistettynä kuorma-autoväylään. En suosittele maantiekumeksilla. 
Eli otatte tyhjät pois heti alkuun ja ajatte Mankkaan kautta ajoradalla 40 lasissa niin ei autot tuupi. Tosin sielläkin on pieni työmaapätkä jossa joutuu vähän hidastaan ja nouseen pois ajoradalta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin cyclocross-lenkkikauden finaali tänään. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

> Lepuskin cyclocross-lenkkikauden finaali tänään. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/



Messissä, toi pätkä jäi talvella väliin.

----------


## mantis

Tassu,
kiitti tiedosta, kierämme olarinluoman ja mankkaan kautta. En oo tänä keväänä vielä polkenu kehä II vartta, mut aiemmin se on ollu aina hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin nelistään speksattu lenkki, vielä löyty lunta ja tiukkoja mäkiä  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/167056270

----------


## VPR

> Riippuu vähän miltä viikonlopun ennuste näyttää että jaksanko vaihtaa kiekot vai ajelenko sormet ristissä tuubeilla.



Viikonlopun keli näyttää siltä että silloinkin ajetaan, vaihdoin siis avokiekot takaisin (yhden kerran takia en viitsi vaihtaa kiekkoja ja jarrupaloja ja säätää jarruja ja vaihteita uudestaan).

----------


## LJL

> tiukkoja mäkiä



No juu… Pikkusen oli hapokasta loppumatkasta (tuli ajettua alussa liian lujaa)  :Leveä hymy:  Oli vähän jano, join litran vettä kun pääsin kotiin. Voisi ensi kerralla ottaa juomarepun kun pillikin pysynee jo sulana. Kiitos tosiaan hyvästä lenkistä!

-Lauri

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos CX finaali retkestä. Oli siistejä mulle uusia pätkiä, ja pysy mukavan lämpimänä. Tiukkoja mäkiä. 
Cheers Time

----------


## Jan Kruse

Tupalenkki lauantaina 14.4? Ei ole valmista reittiä mutta voisi olla pituudeltaan 120-150km. Perinteiseen PK-tyyliin.

----------


## Iletys

> Tupalenkki lauantaina 14.4? Ei ole valmista reittiä mutta voisi olla pituudeltaan 120-150km. Perinteiseen PK-tyyliin.



Kiinnostaa myöskin jos saan lastenhoidon järjestymään.

----------


## VPR

Viikonlopun ennustetta on rukattu taas kylmempään suuntaan mutta en kyllä viitti enää ajella krossarilla maantiepyörien seassa. Näillä näkymin voisin lähteä lauantaina.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...17,18&t=m&z=10

Tollasta hahmotelmaa, voi kans lyhentää esim jättämällä Hiidenveden kierroksen väliin. Taukopaikkoja ainakin Selki, Koisjärvi ja Mäntynummi.

----------


## mantis

Katos olin just rustaamassa karttaa ja vpr kerkes ensiks. Ainakin ollaan samoilla linjoilla kun mun reitti oli sama mut 15km lyhyempänä. Kannattaa nyt vielä pitää se maltti noissa lenkkimitoissa, koska kaikki ei ole kuitenkaan polkenu talven ympäri ja siten vähän vähempikin riittää. Lisäksi on luvattu suht kylmää keliä. Mut joo samanlainen reitti oli mullakin suunnitelmissa ja pk-tyyliin eli varmaan joku 27-29kmh.
http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...48064,1.538086

----------


## Steely

> Viikonlopun ennustetta on rukattu taas kylmempään suuntaan mutta en kyllä viitti enää ajella krossarilla maantiepyörien seassa. Näillä näkymin voisin lähteä lauantaina.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...17,18&t=m&z=10
> 
> Tollasta hahmotelmaa, voi kans lyhentää esim jättämällä Hiidenveden kierroksen väliin. Taukopaikkoja ainakin Selki, Koisjärvi ja Mäntynummi.



Lauantaiksi Foreca lupaa nyt aamupäiväivälle about 40 % todennäköisyydellä sadetta ja iltapäiväksi 20 %.
Sunnuntaina olisi nyt todennäköisesti poutaa.   Toivotaan, että ennusteet paranevat ja lauantai toteutuu.
Voin osallistua ainakin osalle matkaa, jos vauhti on perinteistä 28-30 km/h.    Saatan jäädä kyydistä pois
aiemmin, jos jalat alkavat mäissä hyytymään.   Esim. Vihdistä on lyhyt matka takaisin Kylmälään  :Cool:

----------


## VPR

Eipä noissa näytä juuri muuta olevan eroa kuin että mulla oli koukkaus Valkjärven ja Perttulan kautta, mun puolesta sen voi kyl jättää väliin. Rinnekoti ois kiva  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

Susta on tullut mäkihamsteri  :Leveä hymy: , mut joo ei sun reitissä ollut mitään vikaa, mutta kun ehkä hieman turhan pitkä näin alkuvaiheessa.

----------


## VPR

Tästä KP:lle, Arille ja muille hulluille hautumaan visio kesän suurlenkistä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...,20,21&t=m&z=8  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> No juu… Pikkusen oli hapokasta loppumatkasta (tuli ajettua alussa liian lujaa)  Oli vähän jano, join litran vettä kun pääsin kotiin. Voisi ensi kerralla ottaa juomarepun kun pillikin pysynee jo sulana. Kiitos tosiaan hyvästä lenkistä!
> 
> -Lauri



Juu, tällä kertaa ajeltiinkiin sellaista normivauhdikasta ajoa, vaikka vähän lupailin että nää kevään viimeiset lenkit ajetaan rauhallisesti palauttavana  :Leveä hymy: 

Yhteensä 28 cyclocross-lenkkiä ehdittiin ajamaan talvikaudella. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille. Kesäkaudella Sello ei toimi lähtöpaikkana, vaan maantielenkit lähtevät Bembölestä tai Vantaankoskelta.

----------


## kp63

> Tästä KP:lle, Arille ja muille hulluille hautumaan visio kesän suurlenkistä:



jotain tollasta pitää ehdottomasti vetää. Mulle eka sopiva olisi su 17.6 ja silloin valoisakin riittäisi. 4 tauolla toi on about 16h PK-lenkki eli 06-22 eli ihan ok.

----------


## LJL

> Juu, tällä kertaa ajeltiinkiin sellaista normivauhdikasta ajoa, vaikka vähän lupailin että nää kevään viimeiset lenkit ajetaan rauhallisesti palauttavana



Se oli kuule just hyvä  :Vink:  Juurin tulin tammaraveista palauttelemasta, nyt on oikein hyvä fiilis ja vuorokauden saldo tasan 100km maantietä maastopyörällä. Yritin kyllä, muttei vaan pysynyt V-P:n & kumppaneiden vauhdissa 2,2" leveillä nappularenkailla (+ väsyneellä ja huonokuntoisella kuljettajalla)

-Lauri

----------


## Ari_T

> jotain tollasta pitää ehdottomasti vetää. Mulle eka sopiva olisi su 17.6 ja silloin valoisakin riittäisi. 4 tauolla toi on about 16h PK-lenkki eli 06-22 eli ihan ok.



Eihän tollasessa reissussa oo enää mitään järkeä... eli mukana ollaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Kulkipas maantiepyörä kevyesti  :Leveä hymy:  vaikka hitaampi ryhmä sai meidät kiinni rengasrikon yhteydessä tykitin Veikkolaa ennen ohi, sai hyvän maksimitreenin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/167347934

----------


## Tassu

Olipa ihanan rasittava mäkireeni. Kiitos!

----------


## VPR

Huomaa kyllä eron eiliseen, eilen oli jalat jumissa ja vaatteet hiessä ja tänään ei kumpaakaan  :Leveä hymy:  johtuneeko sit kevyemmin kulkevasta pyörästä vai paremmista juomista, vaatetta laitoin tahallaan niin vähän kuin suinkin mahdollista ja suunnitelma toimi loistavasti. +8 asteessa riitti aluspaita, ajopaita, irtohihat, shortsit ja irtolahkeet, tietty vielä tässä vaiheessa vuotta myös kengänsuojat, pipo, lippis ja pitkät hanskat.

----------


## mantis

Ei VPR - tänään oli parempi tuuletus  :Vink: 

Ja LJL, hyvin se maastopyörä kulki ja kova sälli oot kun sillä roikuit mukana edes sen mitä roikuit. Itellä oli vähän sama tilanne kun sulla. Eilen vedettiin arin kanssa kunnon vk-treenit niin ei oikein tänään irronut enää koko matkalla. Muut tuli mäissä heittämällä ohi ja vitträskissä oli kyllä eväät syöty. Nyt pari päivää lepoa ja sunnuntaina lenkille uudestaan.

----------


## Iletys

Kiitos myöskin! Ajatus epätasatehoisesta lenkistä oli hyvä (vaikka itse sanonkin), mutta omalla kohdalla ei jalosta löytynyt parin polasun jälkeen enään mitään. Palautuneena näitä vauhtileikkittelyjä varmaan kandee tehdä.

Olipa muuten vuodenaikaan nähden hyvä keskari.

----------


## karhile

> Kulkipas maantiepyörä kevyesti  vaikka hitaampi ryhmä sai meidät kiinni rengasrikon yhteydessä tykitin Veikkolaa ennen ohi, sai hyvän maksimitreenin. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/167347934



Kevyesti on näemmä todellakin kulkenut maksiminopeuden perusteella :Hymy: :
Keskinopeus:
31.4 km/h

Avg Moving Speed:
31.5 km/h

Maksiminopeus:
128.3 km/h

----------


## VPR

Joo naureskelin sitä vähän, oikea taitaa olla toi viidennen kierroksen 64,7 km/h.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Kevyesti on näemmä todellakin kulkenut maksiminopeuden perusteella:
> Keskinopeus:
> 31.4 km/h
> 
> Avg Moving Speed:
> 31.5 km/h
> 
> Maksiminopeus:
> 128.3 km/h



Muuten OK, mutta speksaus oli
"
 mutta vauhti *jossain 27-28 tietämillä*. Mäen nyppylät mennään reippaasti ylös ja päällä palautellaan
"
Tässä "äijäkerhossa" tällainen speksien ohitus vauhdin osalta vielä menee (äijät tulevat uudestaan) mutta
Tammaravien osalta se on varma tapa kadottaa loputkin naiset porukasta.
Tänään onneksi speksissä pysyttiin ( kiitos AriT vedon) ja toivottasti jatkossa naisia on enemmän mukana kuin tämänpäiväiset neljä.

Terv. nimim. "Kylmälän mäkitreenipaikalta hitaampaan joukkoon liittynyt"

----------


## LJL

> Ja LJL, hyvin se maastopyörä kulki ja kova sälli oot kun sillä roikuit mukana edes sen mitä roikuit.



Noh, kyllä sitä paremminkin olisi voinut kulkea ja tuollaisen vajaan Tahkon verran täytyisi pystyä aina roikkumaan mukana… Mutta tämän päivän lenkillä tuli vasta 400km täyteen tälle vuodelle, että tästä on suunta ylöspäin. Rovaniemellä oon tottunut maantiemiesten vauhdissa roikkumaan aina alkukaudesta, se on hyvää reeniä niin jaksaa ajaa polkuakin kun ne joskus sulaa.

-Lauri

----------


## mantis

LJL, ihan mielenkiinnosta, mitkä renkaat sulla oli alla. Mun maastopyörien renkailla (rampage, purgatory) ei kyllä tommosissa vauhdeissa pysytä mukana.

----------


## LJL

> LJL, ihan mielenkiinnosta, mitkä renkaat sulla oli alla.



 Raceking Supersonic 2,2" (~470g), Schwalben 130g sisurit ja niissä sisällä 2 kuppia (~120g) Stanin sisäkumilitkua per rengas, että ei mikään kauhean kepeä yhdistelmä minkä myös huomasi kun ylämäessä nykäistiin.

-Lauri

----------


## mantis

Mutta ilmeisen hyvin rullaava yhdistelmä kuitenkin. 

Asiasta viidenteen. En tiedä kauan olet espoossa majaillut, kun mainitsit olleesi Rovaniemellä aiemmin, mutta mikäli porukkalenkit maastopuolella kiinnostavat espoossa kannattaa tarkistaa MTBCF ja bikepoli nimiset ajoporukat.

----------


## VPR

> Muuten OK, mutta speksaus oli
> "
>  mutta vauhti *jossain 27-28 tietämillä*. Mäen nyppylät mennään reippaasti ylös ja päällä palautellaan
> "



Tämä yhdistelmä ei vain oikein toimi, jos ylämäet mennään ylös 35-40 vauhtia ja sen jälkeen on loiva alamäki/tasaista jossa vauhti nousee 32-38 tasolle.

MTBCF:n lenkeistä onkin ollut puhetta LJL:n kanssa, mutta on todettu että siellä ajetaan nopeasti ja teknistä maastoa. Voitaisiin viritellä jotain yleistä Espoon XC-maastolenkkiketjua kunhan metät sulavat ja saan oman maasturin.

----------


## Iletys

> Tämä yhdistelmä ei vain oikein toimi, jos ylämäet mennään ylös 35-40 vauhtia ja sen jälkeen on loiva alamäki/tasaista jossa vauhti nousee 32-38 tasolle.



Ja nyt lenkki oli hieman erilainen poiketen siitä kuvasta mikä päässäni enne lenkkiä pyöri. Mäet mentiinkin täysillä. Ei siinä.. tehdään sama uudelleen ja reittikin on tähän ihan ok.

----------


## Tommi G

> jotain tollasta pitää ehdottomasti vetää. Mulle eka sopiva olisi su 17.6 ja silloin valoisakin riittäisi. 4 tauolla toi on about 16h PK-lenkki eli 06-22 eli ihan ok.



Mukaan tullaan.

----------


## LJL

> Mutta ilmeisen hyvin rullaava yhdistelmä kuitenkin. 
> 
> Asiasta viidenteen. En tiedä kauan olet espoossa majaillut, kun mainitsit olleesi Rovaniemellä aiemmin, mutta mikäli porukkalenkit maastopuolella kiinnostavat espoossa kannattaa tarkistaa MTBCF ja bikepoli nimiset ajoporukat.



 Juu kyllä tiettyyn pisteeseen rullaa hyvin, mutta sanotaanko että noin 40km/h vauhdissa alkaa tulla raja vastaan, jolloin vierintävastuksessa alkaa tulla aika paljon turpaan maantiepyörään verrattuna  :Hymy:  Kiitti vinkistä, tässä 1,5kk ehtinyt asustella Espoossa ja olen CF:n jäsen. Ehdin jo viime kauden olla jäsenenä, kun olin etelässä kesätöissä.





> Voitaisiin viritellä jotain yleistä Espoon XC-maastolenkkiketjua kunhan metät sulavat ja saan oman maasturin.



Loistava idea!!  :Hymy:  Kannatetaan vahvasti.

-Lauri

----------


## Steely

> Tämä yhdistelmä ei vain oikein toimi, jos ylämäet mennään ylös 35-40 vauhtia ja sen jälkeen on loiva alamäki/tasaista jossa vauhti nousee 32-38 tasolle.



Näinhän siinä käy, edellyttäen että kunto on tuolla vauhtitasolla, että vielä mäen täysillä vedon jälkeen jaksaa tasaisellakin
pitää kovaa vauhtia.
Jotta porukka ei hajoa liikaa niin kärjen pitäisi malttaa himmata mäen päällä (jos ei ole alamäkeä) ja odottaa tavallisia
kuolevaisia, jotka ajavat mäen tasolla 20-30, kukin kuntonsa mukaisesti.

----------


## apuajaja

Jokakeväinen urputus viikkolenkkien vauhdeista alkanut taas. Ite lähden noille vauhdikkaiksi speksatuille porukkalenkeille sillä ajatuksella, että speksattu lenkkivauhti on enintään hyvin ohjeellinen, jos sitäkään. Mukaan tulevan porukan kokoonpano (jota "lenkkivastaava" ei voi speksausta tehdessään tietää) sekä kunkin yksilölliset harjoitustarpeet määrittävät sen mihin "keskari" asettuu (keskarikaan ei kerro kuin viitteellisesti lenkin rasittavuudesta mutta se on oma keskustelunsa). Jos joku haluaa ajaa happoa jalkoihinsa vielä ylämäen jälkeenkin "ylämäet reippaasti" -lenkillä, niin en näe siinä mitään pahaa. Aina olen osannut ajaa itsekin kotiin kun on osoittautunut että ei ole kykyjä pysyä porukassa. Sirkiän Pekan kirjoituksista Hepon yhteislenkkien puolelta luettavissa olevaa asennetta kaipaisin myös tänne Espooseen.

Tammaravien osalta on tietysti selvä (ja ymmärtääksen myös Tipsun tarkoitus) että annetusta keskivauhdista pidetään kiinni, koska se on sisäänheittolenkki yhteispyöräilyn maailmaan.

Ihan teoreettisena kysymyksenä (ei siis koske tammaraveja), kuvitellaan että lenkkivastaava on speksannut 27-28 km/h ja matkan varrella osoittautuu että kahdeksan hengen porukasta 6 haluaisi ajaa kovempaa (speksaaja mukaanlukien) ja kahdella on vaikeuksia pysyä speksin mukaisessa vauhdissa, miten on oikein toimia? Saako yksin irrottautua ryhmää kovempaan vauhtiin vai onko ryhmään liittymisellä sitoutunut ajamaan speksin mukaan? Saako kiritellä edellyttäen että pysyy keskarissa? Kuinka kauas pääjoukosta? Entä jos yli puolet ryhmästä haluaa irrottautua? Ja onko lenkkivastaavalla erityinen velvollisuus pysyä annetussa speksissä? Jääkö speksaaja ajamaan yksin 28 keskarilla kun 5 on karannut ja 2 jäänyt?

Ryhmäkuntoilu on sikäli vaikeaa ja vakavahenkistä puuhaa että se pitäisi imo säätää luvanvaraiseksi ja Liikenneministeriö valvomaan käytettyjä keskinopeuksia.

Kiitos kuitenkin Ilelle eilisestä, hyvin järjestetty  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Tupalenkki lauantaina 14.4? Ei ole valmista reittiä mutta voisi olla pituudeltaan 120-150km. Perinteiseen PK-tyyliin.



Lähtö klo 10?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Lähtö klo 10?



Perinteinen lähtö klo 10. Nythän on luvattu sadettu aamuun asti mikä tietää hienoa puhdasta suhteellisen pölytöntä ajoilmaa huomiseksi. Voisin vielä ehdottaa pientä lähtöajan tarkistusta klo 9 täällä foorumilla, mikäli sade ei näytä lakkaavan ajoissa. Pieni tihku ei haittaa.
Huominen lenkki on pk-lenkki.

----------


## Tommi G

Tupalenkki lauantaina 14.4
Mukaan tullaan onko lähtö klo 10.00? Sadevehkeet mukaan.

----------


## Steely

> Tupalenkki lauantaina 14.4
> Mukaan tullaan onko lähtö klo 10.00? Sadevehkeet mukaan.



Tarkoitus tulla 10:ksi tuvalle.   Sadevarusteet syytä olla mukana.
Foreca lupaa nyt 15 % todennäköidyydellä aamuksi sadetta ja 15:00 lähtien 40 %.
Siihen mennessä lenkki lienee jo ajettu.
Pieni ajoittainen tihkusade ei haittaa.

----------


## mantis

Mä onnistuin ajamaan parina viimä päivänä sen verran hyvin happoa jalkoihin että palauttelen vielä lauantainkin, vaikka alunperin tarkoitus oli lähteä mukaan. Kelin puolesta sunnuntai on muutenkin parempi päivä, niin halukkaiden ilmaantuessa kehitetään joku lenkki.

Muussa tapauksessa taidan polkaista joka keväisen (ja välillä myös kesäisen) inkoon pizza-lenkinTM

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin lenkki hieman oikaistuna ja eksyttynä vahvuudella VPR, Jan, Risu, Tommi ja Steely. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/167869177

----------


## VPR

> Muussa tapauksessa taidan polkaista joka keväisen (ja välillä myös kesäisen) inkoon pizza-lenkinTM



Eikös pizzakolmio ole Helsinki-Turku-Tampere-Helsinki  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

Ehkä teille pähkähulluille vois joku tollanen olla paikallaan. 

Mä kävin loppujenlopuksi yksivaihteen porukan kanssa porvoossa pizzalla. Oli kiva joskin tuulinen keli.

----------


## Steely

> Ajeltiin lenkki hieman oikaistuna ja eksyttynä vahvuudella VPR, Jan, Risu, Tommi ja Steely. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/167869177



Tuulista, kylmää ja märkää oli koko ajan, mutta hapekasta ja hapokasta (paljon mäkiä). 
Opiksi seuraavalle tällaiselle kelille että pitää ottaa varavaatetusta mukaan, 
joka tosin sekään ei auta kauaa jos koko ajan sataa.

Kiitokset porukalle että jaksoitte odotella mäkien päällä meikäläistä.

PS. Eilen liikkui paljon ykisnäisiä pyörälijöitä Turuntiellä, ehkä foorumin toimimattomuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö ajohaluisia tänään ajamaan parin tunnin lenkin Kirkkonummen suunnalla? Itselläni on vähän aikataulurajoitteita, joten pitäisi lähteä liikkeelle viideltä. Vauhti voisi olla sopivan kova, 30-32 km/h, mäet revitellen.

----------


## jopo73

Pahus kun huomasin vasta nyt. Kävin juur tollasen heittämässä eilen, tosin lähdin jo klo 16.  :Irvistys:  Täytyy ens kerralla muistaa seurata voorumia...

----------


## Ari_T

> Pahus kun huomasin vasta nyt. Kävin juur tollasen heittämässä eilen, tosin lähdin jo klo 16.  Täytyy ens kerralla muistaa seurata voorumia...



No pahus, "joukkoon" olisi todellakin mahtunut toinenkin kuski. Nyt etummainen valitti vastatuulesta ja takimmainen ylämäistä, mutta kivaa oli silti.  :Hymy:  Ajelin lopulta n. 73 km vähän yli 30 km/h keskarilla, joten ihan speksin mukainen lenkki tuli.

----------


## jopo73

heh...ollaan varmaan ajeltu peränjälkeen sama reitti. Meilläkin oli joukossa samanlaista valitusta, lisäksi oli kuulemma perhanan kylmä  :Hymy:  matkaa tuli 72 ja keskari 31...

----------


## Iletys

Get a room you two!

----------


## Ari_T

Tämän hetken sääennuste näyttäisi siltä, että huomenna voisi mennä tupalenkkeilemään. Löytyykö muita lähtijöitä kymmeneltä noin 4-5h köröttelylle?

----------


## mantis

Mä voisin lähteä mukaan sellaselle 4 tunnin lenkille. Jos haluatte mennä paljon pidemmän niin mä koukkaan kotiin jostain välistä kun mun pitää olla viimeistään kuudelta turussa. Eli jos ottais sellasen noin 120km@30km/h tavotteen. Lähtö klo 10.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mä voisin lähteä mukaan sellaselle 4 tunnin lenkille. Jos haluatte mennä paljon pidemmän niin mä koukkaan kotiin jostain välistä kun mun pitää olla viimeistään kuudelta turussa. Eli jos ottais sellasen noin 120km@30km/h tavotteen. Lähtö klo 10.



Joo, tollanen speksi sopii kyllä hyvin. Ei ole tarvetta ajaa yhtään pidempää lenkkiä huomenna mutta pieni pullatauko olisi kiva.  :Hymy:

----------


## americano

Is anyone going on early morning sunday ride?  08 or 09.   Looking for 100-120 at 30/32

----------


## VPR

Jos saan pyörän kuntoon niin tällä viikolla voisi ajella joku ilta taas lenksun tyyliin mäet kovaa, päällä himmailua.

----------


## Iletys

> Jos saan pyörän kuntoon niin tällä viikolla voisi ajella joku ilta taas lenksun tyyliin mäet kovaa, päällä himmailua.



Hyvä idea. Kattotaan vaan miten ke spinnusta selviää. To valitsen sitten kevyen tai tämän välillä.

----------


## kp63

Torstaina 26.4 noin 3h PK-lenkki 31-33km/h tuvalta noin *klo 17*. Löytyykö kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Iletys

> Torstaina 26.4 noin 3h PK-lenkki 31-33km/h tuvalta noin *klo 17*. Löytyykö kiinnostuneita?



On hyvä kompromissi mulle. Eli lyödään lukkoon säävarauksella.

----------


## VPR

Kelistä riippuen voisin koittaa keretä paikalle, ajelen sitten tiistaina tai keskiviikkona ite about tunnin kovaa treeninä lauantain tempoon.

----------


## kp63

> On hyvä kompromissi mulle. Eli lyödään lukkoon säävarauksella.



ok, katotaan vielä to aamuna sää, mutta muutoin klo 17 tuvalta ja joku tommonen, Arikin voi tulla mukaan ja tykitellä muiden edellä mäet. Niitä tolla lenkilla on jokunen.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...c5fccba7&msa=0

----------


## mantis

Mä voisin kanssa koittaa ennättää tuolle kp:n lenkille torstaina. Aika kova vauhti speksi tässä vaiheessa kautta, mutta eiköhän sitä ainakin peesissä pysytä.

----------


## Ari_T

> ok, katotaan vielä to aamuna sää, mutta muutoin klo 17 tuvalta ja joku tommonen, Arikin voi tulla mukaan ja tykitellä muiden edellä mäet. Niitä tolla lenkilla on jokunen.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...c5fccba7&msa=0



No pahus kun ootte menossa aikaisin. Täytyy katsoa, pystynkö lähtemään töistä ajoissa mutta vähän pahalta näyttää. Tota vauhtia varten tarvii varmaan kaivaa vihdoin se maantiepyöräkin esiin...

----------


## jopo73

Yritän myös tulla torstaina mukaan jos saan aikataulun sopimaan perheen muihin tapahtumiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

Ajattelin mennä keskiviikkona ajelemaan parin tunnin lenkin noin 18->. Ajelen varmaan mäet kovaa revitellen ja muuten rauhallisemmin.

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää siltä että mäkin ajelen keskiviikkona tunnin tempotreenin maantiekalustolla.

----------


## Tassu

> Torstaina 26.4 noin 3h PK-lenkki 31-33km/h tuvalta noin *klo 17*. Löytyykö kiinnostuneita?



Olis kyllä, mutta liian aikaista mulle. :Irvistys: 





> Ajattelin mennä keskiviikkona ajelemaan parin tunnin lenkin noin 18->. Ajelen varmaan mäet kovaa revitellen ja muuten rauhallisemmin.



Alustavasti kiinnostaa lähtee mukaan. Joko tasasesti tai sit mäet kovaa, selviää tiistain jälkeen.

----------


## Tassu

> Ajattelin mennä keskiviikkona ajelemaan parin tunnin lenkin noin 18->. Ajelen varmaan mäet kovaa revitellen ja muuten rauhallisemmin.



Tiistai on jo pulkassa, joten jos huomenna keli on ok niin lähen mukaan. Ja kun tavoitteita pitää olla niin mäkireeni olkoon homman nimi. Kerron huomenna iltapäivällä jos keliolosuhteet pakoittaa perääntymään. Minäkin olen sellainen puhtaudesta pitävä ihminen, joten sateella en kovin mielelläni aja. :Nolous: 

Lähtöpaikkaa ei vissiin vielä oltu määritelty, joten jos muita ei tule niin voitas tavata tässä lähistöllä (Matinkylä-Olari).

----------


## kp63

> No pahus kun ootte menossa aikaisin. Täytyy katsoa, pystynkö lähtemään töistä ajoissa mutta vähän pahalta näyttää. Tota vauhtia varten tarvii varmaan kaivaa vihdoin se maantiepyöräkin esiin...



Laita ny hyvä mies hommat tärkeysjärjestykseen ja ilmoita pomolle, ett nyt alkaa kesäkausi ja varaat oikeuden lähteä etukäteen ilmoittamatta lenkille minä päivänä tahansa klo 15 jälkeen. Ja sama kopiona Tipsulle :-). Mutta, jos vartti auttaa sua, niin kaiketi se voitaneen joustaa?

----------


## Iletys

> Laita ny hyvä mies hommat tärkeysjärjestykseen ja ilmoita pomolle, ett nyt alkaa kesäkausi ja varaat oikeuden lähteä etukäteen ilmoittamatta lenkille minä päivänä tahansa klo 15 jälkeen. Ja sama kopiona Tipsulle :-). Mutta, jos vartti auttaa sua, niin kaiketi se voitaneen joustaa?



Vartti tai puoli tuntia voisi minuakin jeesata. Ei tarvitse hernekeitot henkitorvessa reissua vääntää.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tiistai on jo pulkassa, joten jos huomenna keli on ok niin lähen mukaan. Ja kun tavoitteita pitää olla niin mäkireeni olkoon homman nimi. Kerron huomenna iltapäivällä jos keliolosuhteet pakoittaa perääntymään. Minäkin olen sellainen puhtaudesta pitävä ihminen, joten sateella en kovin mielelläni aja.
> 
> Lähtöpaikkaa ei vissiin vielä oltu määritelty, joten jos muita ei tule niin voitas tavata tässä lähistöllä (Matinkylä-Olari).



Huomisen sääennuste näyttää hyvältä, joten eiköhän siitä lenkki saada. Voisi ajella lyhyitä mäkiä revitellen - esim. Porkkalantietä tai jotain vastaavaa. Se on aika mukava pätkä, jos on max 2-4 kuskia. Muutkin mäet sopii mulle hyvin.

Voidaan joo lähteä jostain lähistöltä, jos ei muita tule. Esim. se Kehä2/Merituulentie, jossa bongasit mut ja Mantiksen taannoin, voisi toimia?





> Laita ny hyvä mies hommat tärkeysjärjestykseen ja ilmoita pomolle, ett nyt alkaa kesäkausi ja varaat oikeuden lähteä etukäteen ilmoittamatta lenkille minä päivänä tahansa klo 15 jälkeen. Ja sama kopiona Tipsulle :-). Mutta, jos vartti auttaa sua, niin kaiketi se voitaneen joustaa?



Joo, ei oo asiat nyt oikein tärkeysjärjestyksessä. Taitaa mennä torstaina niin myöhään, etten ehdi, vaikka joustaisitte enemmänkin. Kyllä näitä lenkkejä ehtii vielä ajella ja täytyy revitellä huomenna sit senkin edestä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> ok, katotaan vielä to aamuna sää, mutta muutoin klo 17 tuvalta ja joku tommonen, Arikin voi tulla mukaan ja tykitellä muiden edellä mäet. Niitä tolla lenkilla on jokunen.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...c5fccba7&msa=0



Riittävä sää mulle joka tapauksessa eli tällä puheella to klo 17 tuvalta.

----------


## rhiisto

Mä voisin yrittää kans tonne huomisen 17 lähtöön ehtiä.

----------


## Tassu

> Voidaan joo lähteä jostain lähistöltä, jos ei muita tule. Esim. se Kehä2/Merituulentie, jossa bongasit mut ja Mantiksen taannoin, voisi toimia?



Eksä joudu tuleen vähän sivuun, jos tuossa tavataan? 

Olarin Prisman parkkihallin sisääntuloväylän liikennevalot? Siis se yksinäinen Prisma siinä Merituulentien varressa. Minimoidaan KLV-ajot. :Hymy:  Klo 18. Mulle sopii aikasemminkin, vaikka jo klo 17. Olen jo kotona.

----------


## Ari_T

> Eksä joudu tuleen vähän sivuun, jos tuossa tavataan? 
> 
> Olarin Prisman parkkihallin sisääntuloväylän liikennevalot? Siis se yksinäinen Prisma siinä Merituulentien varressa. Minimoidaan KLV-ajot. Klo 18. Mulle sopii aikasemminkin, vaikka jo klo 17. Olen jo kotona.



Joo, toi paikka käy kans. Voitais lähteä vaikka 17:30 siitä Prisman edestä Merituulentieltä (tai Kuitinmäentiehän se siinä taitaa jo olla). Sen aiemmin en valitettavasti tänään pääse.

----------


## Tassu

> Joo, toi paikka käy kans. Voitais lähteä vaikka 17:30 siitä Prisman edestä Merituulentieltä (tai Kuitinmäentiehän se siinä taitaa jo olla). Sen aiemmin en valitettavasti tänään pääse.



Tämä sovittu.

----------


## Tommi G

> Joo, toi paikka käy kans. Voitais lähteä vaikka 17:30 siitä Prisman edestä Merituulentieltä (tai Kuitinmäentiehän se siinä taitaa jo olla). Sen aiemmin en valitettavasti tänään pääse.



yritän tulla mukaan klo 17.30

----------


## Tommi G

> Torstaina 26.4 noin 3h PK-lenkki 31-33km/h tuvalta noin *klo 17*. Löytyykö kiinnostuneita?



Tulen mukaan jos vaan ehdin,vähän tiukille ottaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Riittävä sää mulle joka tapauksessa eli tällä puheella to klo 17 tuvalta.



Mukana

----------


## VPR

Jäikin tänään väliin toi nopea ajelu kun piti käydä vaihtamassa keskeltä haljennut krossarin satula, huomenna sit senkin edestä.  :Vink:

----------


## TimeMa

Tuun myös tuvalle tänään 17 aikaan, lähetään siitä ja katon mistä palaan... :Sekaisin:

----------


## apuajaja

Tulossa tänään Tuvalle klo 17.

----------


## VPR

Piti herätä ja tulla töihin aikaisemmin tänään että ehtii lenkille, meitä onkin lähdössä mukava sakki.  :Hymy:

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, oletteko menossa la tai su 120-150km lenkille?

----------


## VPR

Hieno lenkki ja hyvä keli, lopussa kolme Iikoolaista tiputti ACT:n edustajan Turuntien TTT:ssä  :Vink:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/171968859

----------


## mantis

Kyllä veti nöyräks tää lenkki. Ei oikein kulkenut, mutta onneksi mä en aja kisaa niin ei tarvi tuskastua valtaisasta taso-erosta. 

Oli kuitenkin oikeasti hauskaa ja ehkä kesällä se pyöräkin kulkee paremmin. Nyt saunaan.

----------


## rhiisto

> Hieno lenkki ja hyvä keli, lopussa kolme Iikoolaista tiputti ACT:n edustajan Turuntien TTT:ssä  Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/171968859



Joo, näin tais päästä käymään. Kiva lenkki jokatapauksessa, kiitoksia mukana olleille. Oli kyllä hieman energiat lopussa, kun jäi toi syöminen tänään vähän vähemmälle (seli seli)

----------


## kp63

> Kyllä veti nöyräks tää lenkki. Ei oikein kulkenut, mutta onneksi mä en aja kisaa niin ei tarvi tuskastua valtaisasta taso-erosta. 
> 
> Oli kuitenkin oikeasti hauskaa ja ehkä kesällä se pyöräkin kulkee paremmin. Nyt saunaan.



Hyvä reipas lenkki. Kaikki, jotka jakso loppuun, on aika kovassa kunnossa jo tässä vaiheessa kautta. Eikä mantis sun ja muiden kannata verrata omaa ajoa kisaajiin, koska ajomäärät on ihan toista luokkaa. Itellä esim maaliskuun lopussa 2 vkoa italiassa.  Porukka pysy hyvin kasassa ja ajo oli siistiä eli pelimiehiä kaikki, kiitos seurasta. Säävarauksella olis tarkoitus ajaa ensi keskiviikkona klo 17 tuvalta joku samantyyppinen 3h, mutta vähän kevyemmin. Pankaapa kalenteriin ja halukkaat reittiä miettimään.

----------


## mantis

Tuossa ilen kanssa jo jutelkiinkin että lauantaina olis tilauksessa aitoa pk-lenkkiä palautuksen muodossa. Oikeasti mennään sitten rauhassa eli pyrittäis sellaseen 27-29km/h vauhtiin ja 4-5 tuntia. Katellaan reittiä huomenna mikäli halukkaita .

----------


## LJL

> Oikeasti mennään sitten rauhassa eli pyrittäis sellaseen 27-29km/h vauhtiin ja 4-5 tuntia. Katellaan reittiä huomenna mikäli halukkaita .



Jos on tuon vauhtista pk-lenkkiä tiedossa lauantaina, niin meikäläinen ilmoittautuu mukaan!

-Lauri

----------


## tipsu

> Tuossa ilen kanssa jo jutelkiinkin että lauantaina olis tilauksessa aitoa pk-lenkkiä palautuksen muodossa. Oikeasti mennään sitten rauhassa eli pyrittäis sellaseen 27-29km/h vauhtiin ja 4-5 tuntia. Katellaan reittiä huomenna mikäli halukkaita .



Harkitsen mukaantuloa.

----------


## Iletys

> Harkitsen mukaantuloa.



Lupauduin lauantaina vetämään sellasta yksityistilaisuutta.  :Hymy:  Vauhti saattaa olla jopa alle tuon. Eli toivotan teille hyvää matkaa!

----------


## kp63

Torstain lenkillä noustiin Villen gps-datan mukaan keskimäärin  95m/10km. Verrattuna Vantaankosken to 62m/10km ja parin viikon takaiseen mun vetämään Vantaankosken "mäkitreeniin" 85m/10km oli aika mäkistä eli siinä selitys sille, että saattoi tuntua jaloissa. Ajettu keskari oli siin mäkisyyteen nähden aika kova.

----------


## mantis

Lauantain klo10 hidas tupa (27-29) vois olla vaikka perinteinen inkoon lenkki ja paussi inkoossa. http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...89324,1.229095

Tai sitten vois polkea tuon giro espoon reitin läpi, joskin siinä on suhteellisen paljon kaupunki-ajoa. Myös muut reittiehdotukset kelpaavat.

Muistutan että tuvalta lähtee mahdollisesti myös nopeampi ryhmä, joten tähän junaan ei ole pakko hypätä jos tuntuu liian verkkaiselta.

----------


## karhile

> Lauantain klo10 hidas tupa (27-29) vois olla vaikka perinteinen inkoon lenkki ja paussi inkoossa. http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...89324,1.229095
> 
> Tai sitten vois polkea tuon giro espoon reitin läpi, joskin siinä on suhteellisen paljon kaupunki-ajoa. Myös muut reittiehdotukset kelpaavat.



Giroileminen kiinnostaisi, joten todennäköisesti mukana, jos tuohon päädytään. Hiukan on vielä oma vauhti hakusessa, mutta osaahan tuolta takaisinkin, jos "hidas" vauhtikin on vielä liikaa.

----------


## a2jkanga

Muakin voisi kiinnostaa Giro, kun kerrankin on aikaa ajaa porukassa.

----------


## jopo73

Koitan päästä mukaan myös...kumpi vaan reitti käy.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Täältä tulee kanssa yksi mukaanlähtijä - tuosta Giron reitistä olen käytännössä ajellut (tässä vuosien varrella pätkissä) jokaisen metrin kymmeniä eri kertoja, jotenka voisin preferoida tuota pidempää lenkkiä - toki mulle myös tuo Girokin käy mainiosti, jos se halutaan ajaa..

----------


## AriKuu

Eilisen lenkin jäljiltä on jalat hieman tukossa ja rauhallinen ajo Inkooseen olisi minun valinta. "Lauantaiautoilijoiden" seassa ajelu kaupungissa voi olla turhauttavaa

----------


## LJL

Reitillä ei mitään väliä (kun en kummastakaan tiedä  :Leveä hymy:  ), mutta tosiasiallinen keskinopeus saisi mielellään olla sen alle 30km/h… Muuten voi 2,2" nappularenkailla ja tämän hetken kunnolla olla tiedossa parit laattaustauot siinä 120km jälkeen. Lähden kyllä joka tapauksessa mukaan yrj… -yrittämään!

-Lauri

----------


## happo

Nopeampaan ryhmään on kiinnostusta lauantaiksi..n. 30-31kmh.







> Lauantain klo10 hidas tupa (27-29) vois olla vaikka perinteinen inkoon lenkki ja paussi inkoossa. http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...89324,1.229095
> 
> Tai sitten vois polkea tuon giro espoon reitin läpi, joskin siinä on suhteellisen paljon kaupunki-ajoa. Myös muut reittiehdotukset kelpaavat.
> 
> Muistutan että tuvalta lähtee mahdollisesti myös nopeampi ryhmä, joten tähän junaan ei ole pakko hypätä jos tuntuu liian verkkaiselta.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Lauantain klo10 hidas tupa (27-29) vois olla vaikka perinteinen inkoon lenkki ja paussi inkoossa.



Sopii mainiosti sekä vauhti että reitti! +1 mukaan Inkooseen. Toisinpäin, en mieluummin ajaisi aivan yksin - jos kaikki muut lähtevät Girolle, niin +1 sinne  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lähden huomenna crossilenkille Nummi-Pusulan suuntaan (150 km / 6h). Voisin tulla peesailemaan Inkoon reittiläisiä alkumatkan.

----------


## LJL

> Lähden huomenna crossilenkille Nummi-Pusulan suuntaan (150 km / 6h). Voisin tulla peesailemaan Inkoon reittiläisiä alkumatkan.



 Ohoh, tuota miten on, sopisiko lähteä maastopyörällä kyytiin? Matka ja vauhti olisi sopivat ja hiekkatiet houkuttelisivat maasturilla kieltämättä asfalttia enemmän. Just tässä mätän pizzaa sisään että energiat riittäisi huomenna pidempäänkin suoritukseen.

-Lauri

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ohoh, tuota miten on, sopisiko lähteä maastopyörällä kyytiin? Matka ja vauhti olisi sopivat ja hiekkatiet houkuttelisivat maasturilla kieltämättä asfalttia enemmän. Just tässä mätän pizzaa sisään että energiat riittäisi huomenna pidempäänkin suoritukseen.
> 
> -Lauri



Jep, mukaan vain.

----------


## LJL

> Jep, mukaan vain.



Loistava homma. Eli huomenna klo10 tuvalta muiden mukaan, ja siitä hiekkateille? Ilmaannun huomenna paikalle kyselemään tyhmiä.

-Lauri

----------


## mantis

Vaikuttaa siltä että Inkoo olisi enemmistön toiveissa, joten suuntaamme sinne. Hieman tuulista luvassa joten alkumatkan vauhti on sen mukainen. Nähdään tuvalla klo10.

----------


## Tassu

Onko tietoa minkälaisessa kunnossa tuo suunniteltu Inkoon reitti on? Näillä näkymin tulossa mukaan (uusilla kiekoilla).

----------


## mantis

En oo kyllä koko reittiä ajanut tänä vuonna, mutta tuo degerbyn pätkä ennen pikkalaa on huonossa kunnossa. Se ajetaan sillee varovasti joka tapauksessa. Mutta oman harkinnan mukaan liikenteeseen ja pidetään vaikka hieman pidempiä välejä niin kerkee paremmin väistellä kuoppia jos käsimerkit ei kulje riittävän nopeasti. Ite kyllä lähtisin ihan surutta tuubi-kiekoilla tolle lenkille jos ne olis jo alla.

----------


## VPR

> degerbyn pätkä ennen pikkalaa



Läntinen Kuninkaantie siis, Degerbyntiessä ei liene suurempia vikoja.

----------


## mantis

> Läntinen Kuninkaantie siis, Degerbyntiessä ei liene suurempia vikoja.



I stand corrected. Mut joo, samaa pätkää tarkoitin.

----------


## Slaso

Onko mahdollista järjestää myös vappuna tai vapun aatona rauhallista pk lenkkiä?

----------


## Keyser Söze

Pieni poppoo lähtee Veikkolasta 1.5. klo 10 polkemaan Giro d´Espoon reittiä.
Bemböle/Kahvitupa ohitetaan palttiarallaa klo 11.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Olen lähdössä huomenna aamulla todennäköisesti pk-lenkille. Voin lähteä aikaisin polkemaan (klo 9-10 välillä), matka esim 100km tuvalta tuvalle ja vauhti voi olla siinä 30km/h tietämillä. Onko kiinnostuneita? Mulle käy hyvin rauhallisempikin vauhti. Oon tosiaan ollut kipeenä 2 viikkoa, jonka takia en oo päässy mukaan lenkeille.

----------


## Viineri

> Onko mahdollista järjestää myös vappuna tai vapun aatona rauhallista pk lenkkiä?



Olen tulossa Tiistaina Tuvalle 10:00, normi tupalenkkiä 100+ km rauhallisesti

----------


## tipsu

Kiva lenkki, kiitos Mantikselle :Hymy:  Tuuli oli raaka, mutta sää muuten kiva, ja reitti nätti. Itse lenkki taisi olla n. 116 km tjsp ja keskari lopulta 28,5 km/h. Kotoa kotiin 138 km, eli kauden pisin matkakin tuli itselle. Taukopaikka oli viihtyisä.

Nähtiin matkalla juuri sattunut kolarikin, onneksi ei kamalan vakavasti näyttänyt käyneen.

Huvikseni muuten katselin, että sykemittarin mukaan tämän lenkin rasitus oli huomattavasti kevyempi kuin torstain tyynellä ajetun 43 km:n tammaravien, joissa vedin koko matkan. Kiitos siis koko matkan aurinkokansipaikan (ja tuuppausavun)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Nähtiin matkalla juuri sattunut kolarikin, onneksi ei kamalan vakavasti näyttänyt käyneen.



Myös kiitokset mukavasta lenkistä. Tilannehuoneessa (http://www.tilannehuone.fi/halytys.php?1482853847) on rekisteröity "Lohja	28.04.2012 11:55:36	tieliikenneonnettomuus: pieni", lienee tuo, vaikkei ainakaan autojen kunnon perusteella vaikuttanut "pieneltä". Molemmat autot tukevasti lunastukseen.

-Lauri

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitokset - olipas mainio reitti ja lenkkiseura. Ekaa kertaa läntistä kuninkaantietä näin paljon tuli ajettua! Reitti siirtymineen.

----------


## JiiTee

OT: reitillä oli tippunut Rotor 3D kampien "non-drive side cap" eli kammen keskelle tuleva palikka, joka vetää laakeriot sopivan tiukalle. Sitä myötä kampi irtosi. Ilmankos ei vaihteet edessä toimineet loppumtakasta kunnolla...
Onko kenelläkään lainata/vuokrata/(myydä) kyseistä palikkaa? Uusi hankittava, siihen asti laina/vuokra kiinnostaisi...

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, kiitoksia myös minun puolesta hyvästä lenkistä ja seurasta. Onko huomenna lenkille menijöitä?

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos mantis ja kumppanit. Oli vallan mainio lenkki tänään. En ole ennen tuollaiseen sivu- ja vastatuuleen ajanut. Menomatkan vastatuulen 70 km:n kympin keskarit olivat 24,6 - 28,6 välillä, paluun myötäisen vastaavat kympin keskarit oli 30,1 - 32,1. Eli kyllä sillä tuulella oli merkitystä tänään.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kiitoksia porukalle peesiavusta vastatuuleen. Kurvasin omalle osuudelle Lappersin kohdalla luokittelemaan muutama yhdyspätkä.
Tuohon yhdyspätkään tuli merkintä että kengät kastui kevättulvassa kun fillarin maavara ei riittänyt kuivin kengin pyörittämiseen.

----------


## mantis

Kiitokset myös puolestani koko porukalle. On tommosella tuulella huomattavasti mukavampi polkea ryhmässä kun pääsee huilimaankin välillä. Meno matka oli ehkä hieman liian kova speksiin nähden tuulen takia mutta vauhdin puolesta osuttiin hyvin. Laurille ja Tiialle pojot tsemppaamisesta. Reitti on ihan kiva mutta mielellään sitä polkisi koko matkan pikku teitä inkooseen asti.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vanha ja hidas kiittää myös lenkkiporukkaa - alkupuoliskon vastatuuli vie multa voimia, jotenka lymysin loppumatkan peräjoukoissa. Matkaa mulle tuli siirtymisineen 138 km + 400 m kävelyä, kun rengas päätti vielä puhjeta maalisuoralla... :No huh!:

----------


## juhone

Kiitokset alkumatkan peesistä. Hyvä kun välillä tarjotaan näitä hieman inhimillisemmin speksattuja lenkkejä. Poikkesin omille reiteille Siuntion nurkilla. Myötätuuli paluumatkalla kyllä lennätti pyörää ja keskari nousi melkoisesti yli speksin. Miksei aina kulje yhtä hyvin?  :Hymy:

----------


## JaakkoRa

> Olen lähdössä huomenna aamulla todennäköisesti pk-lenkille. Voin lähteä aikaisin polkemaan (klo 9-10 välillä), matka esim 100km tuvalta tuvalle ja vauhti voi olla siinä 30km/h tietämillä. Onko kiinnostuneita? Mulle käy hyvin rauhallisempikin vauhti. Oon tosiaan ollut kipeenä 2 viikkoa, jonka takia en oo päässy mukaan lenkeille.



Ilmoittautumisia ei ole tullut, joten teen oman treenin  :Sarkastinen:  Aikataulut on tiukat niin en pysty lähtemään myöhemmin. Parin viikosta Prahan marathon, mutta katsotaan jos jollekkin yhteislenkille ehtisi ennen sitä.

----------


## tipsu

Onkohan ollut puhetta täällä aiemmin, mutta tietääkö joku Rinnekodin mäen kunnosta? Voisikos siitä suunnitella lenkkiä läpi, vai onko toinen puoli edelleen onneton sorapätkä?

----------


## apuajaja

> Onkohan ollut puhetta täällä aiemmin, mutta tietääkö joku Rinnekodin mäen kunnosta? Voisikos siitä suunnitella lenkkiä läpi, vai onko toinen puoli edelleen onneton sorapätkä?



Ajettavassa kunnossa.

----------


## tipsu

> Ajettavassa kunnossa.



ok, kiitoksia! Täytynee piirtää siitä joku lenkura.

----------


## kp63

> Olen tulossa Tiistaina Tuvalle 10:00, normi tupalenkkiä 100+ km rauhallisesti



JEP tossa aika normitupalenkki myötäpäivään. Munkkikaffeet Mäntynummen Shell.


http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...33585,0.528374

----------


## kp63

[ Säävarauksella olis tarkoitus ajaa ensi keskiviikkona klo 17 tuvalta joku samantyyppinen 3h, mutta vähän kevyemmin. Pankaapa kalenteriin ja halukkaat reittiä miettimään.[/QUOTE]. 

Tossa keskiviikon kiekura. Lähtö tuvalta klo 17. Porkkalantien alussa ollaan noin 17.35, jos tulee etelä-Espoosta suoraan. Lenkki ajetaan rauhallisesti noin 28-30. Jorvaksentien eteläpuoli eli Porkkalanniemi ajetaan sekin rauhallisesti, mutta tehdään vuorotellen (=yksitellellen eli ei kilpaillen) 10-15s kirejä tai iskuja about 10kpl / kuski. Loppu palautellen. Laittakaapa tänne ilmoittautumisia, niin tiedän tulla tuvalle.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...67221,0.264187

----------


## VPR

Messissä, en olekaan tänä keväänä ajanut vielä niemelle.  :Hymy:  Kirijärjestely kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta, mutta en aivan vielä tajunnut miten homma käytännössä toimii. Lopussa varmaan ajetaan Järvikyläntietä?

----------


## Iletys

> [ Säävarauksella olis tarkoitus ajaa ensi keskiviikkona klo 17 tuvalta joku samantyyppinen 3h, mutta vähän kevyemmin. Pankaapa kalenteriin ja halukkaat reittiä miettimään. 
> 
> Tossa keskiviikon kiekura. Lähtö tuvalta klo 17. Porkkalantien alussa ollaan noin 17.35, jos tulee etelä-Espoosta suoraan. Lenkki ajetaan rauhallisesti noin 28-30. Jorvaksentien eteläpuoli eli Porkkalanniemi ajetaan sekin rauhallisesti, mutta tehdään vuorotellen (=yksitellellen eli ei kilpaillen) 10-15s kirejä tai iskuja about 10kpl / kuski. Loppu palautellen. Laittakaapa tänne ilmoittautumisia, niin tiedän tulla tuvalle.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...67221,0.264187



Mukana myös vaikka onkin kevyt viikko. Jätän pari kiriä tekemättä jos siltä tuntuu.
Jos aikataulu lähdössä tekee tiukkaa, niin tulen lapinkyläntien ja mankintien risteykseen 17:10.

----------


## kp63

> Messissä, en olekaan tänä keväänä ajanut vielä niemelle.  Kirijärjestely kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta, mutta en aivan vielä tajunnut miten homma käytännössä toimii. Lopussa varmaan ajetaan Järvikyläntietä?



Ajetaan jonossa ja jonon vika iskee vuorollaan ohi ja himmaa sen jälkeen jonon ekaksi jne. Iskujen väli siten, että kullekin tulee kirivuoro noin 5min välein eli levänneenä. Järvikyläntietä jep

----------


## rhiisto

Mä voisin lähteä kans ke polkemaan.

----------


## mantis

Mä koitan huomenna keretä tuvalle kunhan vappu-riehasta tokenen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mukana huomenna Tuvalta klo 17

----------


## mantis

Kiitokset lenkistä. Päivän saldo oli 150km ja 30km/h. Oli kiva polkea  taas parin tuntemattoman tien kautta, eli hyvin laadittu reitti. Kiitos  kp. Jaanalle toipumista ja toivottavasti saat fillarin kuntoon.

----------


## Steely

Varokaa liikenteenhidastajia Porkkalan niemeen johtavalla pienellä tiellä, jos sinne ajatte, joita
on kuulemma viime vuodesta korotettu ja kun niihin ajatte "50 lasissa" niin
vanteet ovat solmussa.

Totesimme tämän hiljan Veikkolan porukan lenkillä.

----------


## VPR

Olen hieman myöhässä, töissä tuli pieni viivästys.

----------


## rhiisto

Mä en kyl ehdi millään viideksi, joten omaa lenkkiä tiedossa.

----------


## VPR

Ehdin kuin ehdinkin ajoissa. Hyvä lenkki oli mutta aika kova tuuli. Hidasteetkaan eivät haitanneet. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/174074553

----------


## Iletys

Kiitoksia myöskin lenkistä. Lisää vain näitä erikoislenkkejä!

----------


## mantis

Oisko lauantaina vähän pidemmän lenkin paikka? Kierrettäisiin vaikka Lohjanjärvi http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...f9f38473&msa=0

tai sitten joku muu reitti ja rauhallisesti eli noin 30kmh tai vähän alle. Muita ideoita?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Oisko lauantaina vähän pidemmän lenkin paikka? Kierrettäisiin vaikka Lohjanjärvi http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...f9f38473&msa=0
> 
> tai sitten joku muu reitti ja rauhallisesti eli noin 30kmh tai vähän alle. Muita ideoita?



Hyvä ehdotus PK-lenkille.

----------


## Tommi G

> Oisko lauantaina vähän pidemmän lenkin paikka? Kierrettäisiin vaikka Lohjanjärvi http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...f9f38473&msa=0
> 
> tai sitten joku muu reitti ja rauhallisesti eli noin 30kmh tai vähän alle. Muita ideoita?



Voisin lähteä mukaan mutta en voi olla mukana ihan kokomatkaa.

----------


## LJL

> Oisko lauantaina vähän pidemmän lenkin paikka? Kierrettäisiin vaikka Lohjanjärvi http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...f9f38473&msa=0
> 
> tai sitten joku muu reitti ja rauhallisesti eli noin 30kmh tai vähän alle. Muita ideoita?



Arrgh, onnettomat mökkitalkoot, muuten lähtisin taas mukaan. Nuo alle 30-keskarin pitkät lenkit ovat todella kehittäviä, kulkenut todella hyvin viime lauantain jälkeen!

-Lauri

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Hyvä ehdotus PK-lenkille.



Kannatetaan. Eli tuvalta klo 10 Lohjanjärveä kiertämään vastapäivään.
Kahvitauko Virkkalassa. Vai onko Mustiossa tai Karjalohjalla taukopaikkaa?

Edit: Ps. lisäsin lauantain tupalenkin fillarikalenteriin. Kopsasin suoraan Viinerin tekstin pari vuoden takaa.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## mantis

Viimeksi taidettiin kahvitella Karjalohjalla sun cafessa. Käydään kattoo josko se ois taas auki.

----------


## TimeMa

Tuvalta 10 aikaan tulossa messiin... katotaan kuin meitsin käy.

Hyvinhän toi meni oli kiva reissu aurinkoa odotellessa - ja sehän tulikin sieltä. Kiitokset speksimiehille. Henkilökohtainen pituusloikkaenkka. 
Parasta oli päästä myötätuulessa himaan, sen myötä voi uskotella itselleen että homma oli jotenkin hallinnassa.

----------


## mantis

Joo, kiitos kaikille seurasta. Vähän intouduttiin ja mentiin kovempaa kun kaikille tuntui maistuvan. Omaan mittariin kertyi 169km ja 31.8km/h eli oikein mukavasti kulki. Loppumatkan aurinko ja myötätuuli nosti tunnelmaa aikalailla. Saatiin myös tuubin paikkaus demo, ensin litkulla ja perään tuubin vaihto kun litku ei toiminut. Avorenkaat on pop.  :Vink:

----------


## AriKuu

> Joo, kiitos kaikille seurasta. Vähän intouduttiin ja mentiin kovempaa kun kaikille tuntui maistuvan. Omaan mittariin kertyi 169km ja 31.8km/h eli oikein mukavasti kulki. Loppumatkan aurinko ja myötätuuli nosti tunnelmaa aikalailla. Saatiin myös tuubin paikkaus demo, ensin litkulla ja perään tuubin vaihto kun litku ei toiminut. Avorenkaat on pop.



Kiitti Mantis avusta. seuraavalle lenkille taidan vaihtaa avot takaisin, eilen ei vaan kerennyt...

----------


## kentsu

> Joo, kiitos kaikille seurasta. Vähän intouduttiin ja mentiin kovempaa kun kaikille tuntui maistuvan. Omaan mittariin kertyi 169km ja 31.8km/h eli oikein mukavasti kulki. Loppumatkan aurinko ja myötätuuli nosti tunnelmaa aikalailla. Saatiin myös tuubin paikkaus demo, ensin litkulla ja perään tuubin vaihto kun litku ei toiminut. Avorenkaat on pop.



Kiitos omastakin puolestani. 9 polkijaa lähti liikkeelle tuvalta. Sateelta vältyttiin, joskin kosteutta ja kylmää tuulta riittii. Kahvimunkit nautittiin Karjalohjan Nesteellä. 120 kilsan kohdalla pidimme teknisen tauon ja ihailimme tuubirenkaan vaihto-operaatiota.

----------


## mantis

> Viimeksi taidettiin kahvitella Karjalohjalla sun cafessa. Käydään kattoo josko se ois taas auki.



Sen verran vielä että sun cafe oli suljettu - mahdollisesti lopullisesti, kun ei ollut edes kalusteita kahvilassa enää jäljellä.

----------


## Iletys

> Joo, kiitos kaikille seurasta. Vähän intouduttiin ja mentiin kovempaa kun kaikille tuntui maistuvan. Omaan mittariin kertyi 169km ja 31.8km/h eli oikein mukavasti kulki. Loppumatkan aurinko ja myötätuuli nosti tunnelmaa aikalailla. Saatiin myös tuubin paikkaus demo, ensin litkulla ja perään tuubin vaihto kun litku ei toiminut. Avorenkaat on pop.



Veditkö tuvalle päin siirtymän taas täysillä vai mistä tuo keskari on noin korkeaksi pöllähtänyt?

----------


## mantis

> Veditkö tuvalle päin siirtymän taas täysillä vai mistä tuo keskari on noin korkeaksi pöllähtänyt?



Eeeh, kyllä tällä kertaa saat syyttää kollektiivista innostumista ja kohtalaisia tuuliolosuhteita. Tauolla kaikki oli hyvä voimaisia ja kyseltiin että tiputetaanko vauhtia. Virkkalasta takaisin päin oli kyllä aika hyvät myötäiset paikkapaikoin. Tuu ens kerralla mukaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Eeeh, kyllä tällä kertaa saat syyttää kollektiivista innostumista ja kohtalaisia tuuliolosuhteita. Tauolla kaikki oli hyvä voimaisia ja kyseltiin että tiputetaanko vauhtia. Virkkalasta takaisin päin oli kyllä aika hyvät myötäiset paikkapaikoin. Tuu ens kerralla mukaan



Tuun varmasti kun lauantai osuu aikatauluihin. Ei se innostuksen puutteesta ole kiinni. Nyt lenkille!

----------


## VPR

Torstaina vois ajaa jotain reeniä, ideoita? Ei pelkkää PK:ta vaan mäkeä, kirejä tai VK:ta.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Tulisin tiistaina 8.5 tuvalle n. klo 17 rauhalliselle 30km/h, max 3t lenkille.

----------


## mantis

Tiistaina on luvassa kivaa keliä, mutta treeni tavoitteet sanoo että jotain muuta kuin PK:ta pitäis polkee eli mäkeä, kiriä tai vk-vetoja mitä tuo villekin tuossa jo peräänkuulutti. 
Katotaan jos saatais joku porukkaan kasaan huomiselle. Mulle käy 17 ja 18 lähdöt hyvin.

----------


## kp63

Lähtekää ajaa Bianchi-tempo klo 19 Sotunkiin. Sinne ku ajelee tulee hyvät lämmöt ja sit palauttelu =oikein hyvä setti

----------


## VPR

> Lähtekää ajaa Bianchi-tempo klo 19 Sotunkiin. Sinne ku ajelee tulee hyvät lämmöt ja sit palauttelu =oikein hyvä setti



Tämä onkin tiistain suunnitelma ja keskiviikkona Viikin lenkin tsekkaus. Ajetaanko samaa matkaa Östersundomiin?

----------


## kp63

Ajan TT:llä eli meen autolla, voin kyl koukkaa sut mukaan?

----------


## VPR

Sekin käy kyllä.

----------


## kp63

> Tiistaina on luvassa kivaa keliä, mutta treeni tavoitteet sanoo että jotain muuta kuin PK:ta pitäis polkee eli mäkeä, kiriä tai vk-vetoja mitä tuo villekin tuossa jo peräänkuulutti. 
> Katotaan jos saatais joku porukkaan kasaan huomiselle. Mulle käy 17 ja 18 lähdöt hyvin.



Joudun siirtää to mäen keskiviikkoon eli tarjolla olisi *Velskolassa takuu-maxhapotus treeni.* Ajetaan ns aikaperusteisena eli kukin ajaa 1.5min mäkeä ylös, pieni huili ja uudestaan eli soveltuu kaikenkuntoisille. Toi setti vienee noin 30min.  Päälle vois ajella kevyen 1.5-2h PK-lenkin jonnekin Klaukkalaan päin. Takas tullessa vois ajaa Velskolan pikiksen, jos jalkoja on. *Eli tuun tuvalle ke klo 17, jos löytyy kiinnostuneita, ilmotelkaapa..*

----------


## Iletys

> Joudun siirtää to mäen keskiviikkoon eli tarjolla olisi *Velskolassa takuu-maxhapotus treeni.* Ajetaan ns aikaperusteisena eli kukin ajaa 1.5min mäkeä ylös, pieni huili ja uudestaan eli soveltuu kaikenkuntoisille. Toi setti vienee noin 30min.  Päälle vois ajella kevyen 1.5-2h PK-lenkin jonnekin Klaukkalaan päin. Takas tullessa vois ajaa Velskolan pikiksen, jos jalkoja on. *Eli tuun tuvalle ke klo 17, jos löytyy kiinnostuneita, ilmotelkaapa..*



Ile ja Ari on ainakin tulossa. Vaihdetaan epävarma Kaskelan tempo takuuvarmaan KP-lenkkiin.
Mitäs mäkeä tuossa on tarkoitus tahkoa? Mennäänkö Rinnekodille?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mukana keskiviikon happotreenissä.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mukana keskiviikon happotreenissä.



 :No huh!:  Kokeilen minäkin jotain uutta elämässä (siis treeniä). Annan hyville herroille luvan jatkaa jos tipun pois jo kyydin treenipaikalle peesistä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Hyvä, et saadaan porukka.  Konstantin, tää hapotus on speksattu siten, että ketään ei tipu, mutta kaikilla on jalat hapoilla. Ajateltuun treenin Velskolantien alun mäki sopii hyvin. Sen jälkeen vois ajaa kevyen PK-osuuden noin 43km Klaukkala-valkjärvi-ylilepsämäntie-Velskolan pikiksen alku, josta sitten 8min tempo. Koko setti vienee reippaan 2.5h eli sen verran evästä mukaan.

----------


## mantis

^Konstantin, jos haluat niin mä voisin lähtee huomenna polkee sellasen 3h@30kmh lenkin. Klo 17 bemböle? Kierretään vaikka perinteinen veikkola-evitskog-porkkala.

Keskiviikkona sitten happolenkille ja torstaina palautellaan rennon kovaa eli muuten löysäillään mutta mäkiin lykätään watteja kunnolla.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> ^Konstantin, jos haluat niin mä voisin lähtee huomenna polkee sellasen 3h@30kmh lenkin. Klo 17 bemböle? Kierretään vaikka perinteinen veikkola-evitskog-porkkala.



Kiva, olen siellä! Kannattaa tulla jopa jos minä en haluaisikaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mantis

Juu, kaikki muut kanssa mukaan. Klo 17 @ tupa.

----------


## fiber

> *Eli tuun tuvalle ke klo 17, jos löytyy kiinnostuneita, ilmotelkaapa..*



Kiinnostusta löytyy. Pk-osuudelta siirryn Klaukkalan kulmilta Vantaankosken kautta kotiin. Kiva tulla ensi kertaa Espoon lenkille. Tänään puolestaan kuokkavieraana ACT:n treeneissä  :Hymy:

----------


## TimeMa

Yritän tulla kanssa today 17 nurkilla tuvalle voi mennä autosiirtymäksi.Jos en oo 5 yli paikalla niin lähtekää vaan menee...

Oli punaset valot joten olin Bemskissä noin varttia yli..
Ehkä huomenna sitte.

----------


## mantis

Joo, me ootellaan tuvalla sua.

----------


## Steely

> *Velskolassa takuu-maxhapotus treeni.* Ajetaan ns aikaperusteisena eli kukin ajaa 1.5min mäkeä ylös, pieni huili ja uudestaan eli *soveltuu kaikenkuntoisille.*



Koska kutsussa on annettu ymmärtää, että myös amatöörit voivat osallistua ja Tupa osuu työmatkalle niin
yritän ehtiä tuvalle töistä 17 mennessä.
Happojen jälkeen Vihdintien takaa jatkan Otalammen kautta Ojakkalaan, josta Tervalammentien happotestien 2 kautta
Kylmälään saunaan.
Eläköön laktaatti !

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Juu, kaikki muut kanssa mukaan. Klo 17 @ tupa.



Aivan mahtava! Reittinä tavallinen tupa-Brobacka-Veikkola-Evitskog-Kirkkonummi-Båtvik-Porkkala-Kivenlahti http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aorxnhtcnltduidw, 32km/h?? Hyvä ettei mikään ennustaja sanoi että ajetaan 32km/h:lla, en lähtisi mukaan jos tiesin etukäteen  :Leveä hymy:  Superkiitokset *mantis*!

----------


## mantis

Joo olipa mahtilenkki katkenneesta pinnasta huolimatta. Molemmilla oli kyllä hyvä veto päällä tänään, mä ainakin sain ihan mukavasti ajettua happoa jalkoihin aina välillä. Timpelle pahoittelut että mentiin niin kovaa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Kokeilen minäkin jotain uutta elämässä (siis treeniä).



Sorri, peruutus (työpaineita)  :Irvistys:

----------


## Tassu

Toissapäivänä: Tsiisus teidän klo 17 lähtöjen kanssa.

Eilen: Onnenkantamoinen, sain työvuoroja vaihdettuja, pääsen mäkireeniin. Mahtavaa.

Tänään: Total fail, kauppareisulla lipat pyörällä. Ei kykene tänään.

Svitu sentään. :Vihainen:  Nyt saa sataa vettä putkeen 5 päivää!

----------


## fiber

Olin tosi tyytyväinen, että klo 17 lähtö ja vieläpä upeasti kp:n organisoima mäkitreeni. Harmi kyllä vasuri ei kestänyt tehoja ja piti jättää leikki kesken.

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitokset kp:lle todella hyvästä lenkistä. Tuntuu, että tuli tehtyä jotain, mutta toisaalta taas kotisiirtymällä oli sellainen olo kuin jalat olisivat heränneet pitkästä talviunesta.

----------


## mantis

Kiitos kp jälleen kerran! Ihmeen hyvin kulki tänään vaikka eilen  vedettiin ihan vauhdikas 100km Konstantinen kanssa. Joo kumma juttu toi  mitä ari sano. Heti kun lähettiin kotiin päin niin jaloissa tuntu tosi  hyvältä ja rennolta. Tosin ei se Jorvin mäki kivalta tuntunut siitä  huolimatta. Toi kisa-simulaatio nykäisyineen oli kyllä hieno ja oli kiva  polkea sitä sellaisten kavereiden kanssa jonka tuntee ja luottaa. Ei oo  niin turvaton tunne kuin vaikkapa jonkun TdH:n 35-ryhmän kanssa.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna voisi ajaa taas tammaravien reitin mäkikireillä ja Brobackan koukkauksella, lähtö samaan aikaan.

----------


## Iletys

Ihan samat fiilikset kuin näillä parilla viimeisimmällä kommentoijalla (reponen tosin ehti väliin kommentoida). Jalat tosiaan heräsi. Lisää tätä. Pitää tosiaan varmaan käydä lisenssikaupassa.

----------


## mantis

Huomenna vois vaikka vähän palautella. Mä koitan tulla kanssa tammaravien lähtöön mut ehkä polkasen hieman nopeamman lenkin palauttavana. Sori Ville, huomenna ei kyllä irtoo mäkikirittely, mutta varmaan saat muita halukkaita mukaan.

----------


## VPR

Odotellaan mäkien päällä ni pysyy tasaista tahtia ajavatkin mukana.

----------


## LJL

> Huomenna vois vaikka vähän palautella. Mä koitan tulla kanssa tammaravien lähtöön mut ehkä polkasen hieman nopeamman lenkin palauttavana.



Jos olisi tarjolla hieman tammoja ripeämpää pk-lenkkivauhtia, voisin lähteä siihen kyytiin. Jalat on kyllä vähän saissena CF:n tiistaisen maastolenkin jäljiltä… Joka tapauksessa huomenna klo18 tuvalle pölpöilemään.

-Lauri

----------


## kp63

> Kiitokset kp:lle todella hyvästä lenkistä. Tuntuu, että tuli tehtyä jotain, mutta toisaalta taas kotisiirtymällä oli sellainen olo kuin jalat olisivat heränneet pitkästä talviunesta.



Olkaapa hyvä, kiva näitä on inspiroida, kun on innokkaita mukana. Jalat irtoo hermotuksen kautta. Sanoinkin Mikolle, että jos tommosia mäkijuttuja vetää esim 6kpl 3 vkoon, niin vaikutus on huomattava, kokeilkaapa. Ensiviikolla mulla Tempoa, mutta 2vkon päästä vois taas viritellä jotain. Se vois olla esim joukkuaika-ajon kaltainen kova VK-harjoitus. Jos saatas kasaan useampi joukkue, niin tulis vähän yritystä.

----------


## mantis

Hallitukselta tuli uusia velvotteita, joten joudun palauttelemaan joskus muulloin. Hyvää lenkkiä.

----------


## Steely

Samat kokemukset miulla kuin eräillä muilla eli harjoituksen jälkeen
kulki n. 20 km kevyesti, mutta loput 40 km aika raskaasti.

Tämä voi olla normaalia fysiologiaa vs. väärin suoritettu harjoitus.

Kovin voimakasta hapotusta en harjoituksen aikana kokenut, ehkä kunto ei riittänyt edes harjoitukseen  :Hymy: 

Hyvä hapot saa myös siten, että ajaa riittävän kauan VK-, MK-tasoilla niin jossain vaiheessa
jaloissa tämä "lyijypainoefekti" alkaa tuntua.
Tämän voi suorittaa esim. niin että osallistuu porukkalenkille jonka käsitys PK-tasosta on aivan jotain muuta
korkeampaa mihin itse pystyy.   Tasoero pitää olla riittävän suuri, ettei peesihyöty korjaa tasoeroa.
Näinhän jotkut ajautuvat tekmään tietämättä mitä ovat tekemässä  :Cool:

----------


## AarJok

Kiitos kp:lle hienosta keskiviikkotreenistä ja ajovinkeistä! 

Porukka oli todella kovakuntoista ja edellisen päivän tempotreenikin tuntui sen verran omissa jaloissa, että sippasin pk:lla. Tälläinen treeni kannattaa kyllä vetää ainakin freesimpänä. Kiitos kaikille loppumatkan aurinkokansipaikasta  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Samat kokemukset miulla kuin eräillä muilla eli harjoituksen jälkeen
> kulki n. 20 km kevyesti, mutta loput 40 km aika raskaasti.
> 
> Tämä voi olla normaalia fysiologiaa vs. väärin suoritettu harjoitus.
> 
> Kovin voimakasta hapotusta en harjoituksen aikana kokenut, ehkä kunto ei riittänyt edes harjoitukseen 
> 
> Hyvä hapot saa myös siten, että ajaa riittävän kauan VK-, MK-tasoilla niin jossain vaiheessa
> jaloissa tämä "lyijypainoefekti" alkaa tuntua.
> ...



Huonokuntoisen kyky saada kauheasti millimooleja on rajattu. Eikä pidä sekoittaa PK-lenkin väsymysoireita hapotukseen, ne ovat ihan eri asia.
.

----------


## Tommi G

> Joudun siirtää to mäen keskiviikkoon eli tarjolla olisi *Velskolassa takuu-maxhapotus treeni.* Ajetaan ns aikaperusteisena eli kukin ajaa 1.5min mäkeä ylös, pieni huili ja uudestaan eli soveltuu kaikenkuntoisille. Toi setti vienee noin 30min. Päälle vois ajella kevyen 1.5-2h PK-lenkin jonnekin Klaukkalaan päin. Takas tullessa vois ajaa Velskolan pikiksen, jos jalkoja on. *Eli tuun tuvalle ke klo 17, jos löytyy kiinnostuneita, ilmotelkaapa..*



Moi,kattelin eilen kateellisena kun tulitte lenkiltä,itse tulin Jorvista(oikeassa pohkeessa laskimotukos,on meinaan kipee)

----------


## Iletys

> Moi,kattelin eilen kateellisena kun tulitte lenkiltä,itse tulin Jorvista(oikeassa pohkeessa laskimotukos,on meinaan kipee)



Oho! Paranemisiin. Sun kilsoja tarvitaan  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

> Moi,kattelin eilen kateellisena kun tulitte lenkiltä,itse tulin Jorvista(oikeassa pohkeessa laskimotukos,on meinaan kipee)



Voi vee, mut paranemisiin. Tukoksiin auttaa ennalta ehkäisynä ja hoitona miestä väkevämpi liuotin. Sä et oo kenties huolehtinut riittävästi tosta puolesta?

----------


## VPR

Ootko treenannu kuin George Hincapie?




Ajeltiin kahden miehen voimin samanlainen setti kuin Ilen 12.4. speksaama. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/176776017

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, onko sunnuntaina porukkaa menossa pidemmälle lenkille esim 180-200km?

----------


## mantis

Edit:
HUOM! Lenkki järjestetäänkin Maanantaina (klo18), johtuen synnytysvalmennuskurssista jonka olin unohtanut. Mutta sunnuntainahan kaikkilla on lepopäivä joten jo maanantaina jaksaa polkea. Pahoittelut sekaannuksesta.

Terve,
koska kp ei kuulemma järjestele meille tällä viikolla ohjattua toimintaa otan kopin tällä viikolla tästä hommasta. Sään puolesta tiistai näyttää parhaalta päivältä.

Eli kaksi eri tyyppistä intervallia olisi tiedossa:
1. Kiri-intervalli. Suoritetaan pienessä ryhmässä, siten että ensimmäinen polkija polkee suurinpiirtein kynnysteholla (tai sykkeellä) 1min, jonka jälkeen ottaa noin 15s kirin johon muut pyrkivät vastaamaan (ei ohitella). Tämän jälkeen hän siirtyy joukon ja seuraava ottaa vastuun. Seuraava hieman höllää vauhtia, jotta sykkeet hieman palautuvat ja suorittaa oman vuoronsa. Tarkoitus on simuloida kisatyyppista ajoa, siten että jokainen kuski kuormittuu. Pyritään saamaan noin 10 suoritusta/kuski. Kesto noin 30min. Tämän jälkeen palautus.
2. Kova VK-intervalli. Oletan että kuskit tuntevat oman sykerajansa jolla alkaa hapottaa. Eli poljetaan 2min 5 yli kynnyksen sitten 3min 5 ali kynnyksen. Yhteensä 20min eli 4 toistoa. Yksilösuoritteena. Lopuksi palautus. Kp:n ideoima harjoitus viime vuodelta.

Katselen tuossa vielä myöhemmin sopivan reitin

----------


## Glaciesvir

Mites helatorstaina porukkaa johonkin kevyt vauhtisempaa, koska ei näillä tän vuoden kilsoilla vielä mihinkään vauhdikkaampaan menoon lähdetä. Oma tavoite 2,5-3 tuntia jollain n. 26 keskarilla voisi toimia.

----------


## Iletys

> Edit:
> HUOM! Lenkki järjestetäänkin Maanantaina (klo18), johtuen synnytysvalmennuskurssista jonka olin unohtanut. Mutta sunnuntainahan kaikkilla on lepopäivä joten jo maanantaina jaksaa polkea. Pahoittelut sekaannuksesta.



Ehdin sittenkin varmaan osioon yksi. Kakkonen jää väliin.

----------


## karhile

> Mites helatorstaina porukkaa johonkin kevyt vauhtisempaa, koska ei näillä tän vuoden kilsoilla vielä mihinkään vauhdikkaampaan menoon lähdetä. Oma tavoite 2,5-3 tuntia jollain n. 26 keskarilla voisi toimia.



"*Ensi viikolla helatorstaina ajetaankin Porkkalaan jo klo 11 (näillä näkymin), jossa pidetään jätskitauko. Matka on vähän pidempi, taitaa tulla n. 80-90 km. Katsotaan saataisiinko vielä toinen ryhmä ajamaan lyhyempi lenkki, jos tuo matka tuntuu pitkältä. Eli ensi viikolla ei tammaraveja klo 18-lähdöllä."

Eli tammaravien (suurin osa kuskeista "rohkeita ja kaavoista vapaita" oreja) puolelta olisi tuollaista luvassa näillä näkymin. Vauhti lienee tuolla 26 kilsan tienoilla.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...maravit/page30*

----------


## apuajaja

> Edit:
> 
> Eli kaksi eri tyyppistä intervallia olisi tiedossa:
> 1. Kiri-intervalli. Suoritetaan pienessä ryhmässä, siten että ensimmäinen polkija polkee suurinpiirtein kynnysteholla (tai sykkeellä) 1min, jonka jälkeen ottaa noin 15s kirin johon muut pyrkivät vastaamaan (ei ohitella). Tämän jälkeen hän siirtyy joukon ja seuraava ottaa vastuun. Seuraava hieman höllää vauhtia, jotta sykkeet hieman palautuvat ja suorittaa oman vuoronsa. Tarkoitus on simuloida kisatyyppista ajoa, siten että jokainen kuski kuormittuu. Pyritään saamaan noin 10 suoritusta/kuski. Kesto noin 30min. Tämän jälkeen palautus.
> 2. Kova VK-intervalli. Oletan että kuskit tuntevat oman sykerajansa jolla alkaa hapottaa. Eli poljetaan 2min 5 yli kynnyksen sitten 3min 5 ali kynnyksen. Yhteensä 20min eli 4 toistoa. Yksilösuoritteena. Lopuksi palautus. Kp:n ideoima harjoitus viime vuodelta.
> 
> Katselen tuossa vielä myöhemmin sopivan reitin



Nyt kun päivä muuttui niin tää alkoi kiinnostaa.

Esittäisin muutamia muutoksia tähän harjoitukseen:

1. Kiri-intervallit siten muutettuna, että ajettaisiin *pareittain* tai kolmen ryhmissä, etummainen vetää alkuun noin minuutin selvästi laktaattikynnyksen yläpuolella mutta ei ihan maksmiitehoilla (eli VO2max harjoitusalueella), jonka jälkeen peesaaja tekee 15 sek maksimi-iskun, johon vetomies yrittää väsyneillä jaloilla vielä vastata. Saa ohittaa ja pitää yrittää ohittaa, kaikki peliin! Simuloi vähän paremmin oikean kisan viimeistä kilometriä.  Näin tehtynä 3-4 toistoa per etumies riittää jotta riittävä harjoitusvaikutus on saatu imo (peesipaikalla tulee samanmoinen määrä vetoja). 5 min palautus vetojen välissä.Alkuperäisen harjoituksen ohituskielto aikaansaa sen, että eka kuormittuu, takana-ajavat ei niinkään.
2. Over-Under kynnystehoharjoite. Samaan harjoitusvaikutukseen päästäisiin jos ajettaisiin noin 4-5 kuskin porukassa(koissa) ihan perinteinen TTT esim Veikkolasta Kylmälän kautta Mankkiin, noin puolen tunnin veto. Pysyy porukat koko ajan kasassa, ei synny epäselvyyksiä missä kohtaa harjoitusta kukin on menossa, harjoitusrasite on yhtäjaksoinen ja kesto sopiva. Yleensä ainakin ite joudun aika oville TTT:ssä kun aina löytyy ryhmästä parempia kuskeja joita vastaan joutuu venymään. Halutessaan tämän harjoituksen voi päättää perinteiseen Kauklahden mäen kiriin.

Kiitti Mantis aktiivisuudesta järkkäämisen suhteen!

Harry

----------


## mantis

Hyviä ideoita Harry.

Mä myönnän että nää mun treeni-ehdotukset ei olleet ihan kypsiä ja noi sun ehdotukset on hyviä. Tehdään toi 2. harjoitus niin kuin ehdotit eli 30min TTT. Tuo 1. harjoituksenkin ehdotus on selvästi parempi kuin omani, mutta ohitus iskuissa pitää olla tarkkana takaa tulevien autojen kanssa. Lisäksi, jotta harjoitus ei veny turhan pitkäksi niin palautusta pitää lyhentää eli tehdään 1min veto, 15s kiri ja 3min palautus eli about sama kuin kp:n viime viikon mäkitreenissä. Eli viimeisillä vedoilla kuuluukin olla väsynyt ja hapoilla. Sitten palautellaan kunnolla PK:llä porukassa.

Oisko (sulla tai muilla) ollut ideoita reitistä/tiestä millä nää harjoitukset olis paras suorittaa? Alunperin ajattelin Lepsämän suuntaa, mutta sulla oli selvästi Veikkola ja kylmälän tie mielessä.

----------


## LJL

> "*Ensi viikolla helatorstaina ajetaankin Porkkalaan jo klo 11 (näillä näkymin), jossa pidetään jätskitauko.*



Oujees! Meikä on mukana kunhan vain saan opinnäytetyön sille mallille, että pystyy lähtemään! Tällä kertaa voisi vaikka yrittää syödä ja nukkua ennen lenkkiä  :Sarkastinen: 

-Lauri

----------


## Iletys

Jos ajaa Veikkolaan ja aloitaa sieltä. Minäkin pääsen sieltä sitten ajoissa kotio (ykkösharjoituksen jälkeen). Volsintie olisi varmaan hyvä tuolla kakkosharjoitteelle, mutta en tiedä miten sen saa osumaan tuohon aikataulullisesti.

----------


## apuajaja

Ykkösosion voi tehdä matkalla Veikkolaan, joko siten että koko ajan ajetaan eteenpäin, myös palautusjaksoilla tai sitten niin että ajetaan teho-osio samalla pätkällä koko ajan, palautus vastakkaiseen suntaan. Joku 700-800 metrin pätkä, joko 110:llä tai Brobackantiellä. Brobackatietä puoltaisi hiljaisempi liikenne, mutta toisaalta pitäisi mielellään olla pääosin suoraa pätkää eikä hirveän mäkistä (loppuvedon voi tehdä ylämäkeen). Toisaalta, jos matka etenee koko ajan niin vedot ja kirit tulee erilaisiin profiileihin mikä sekin on hyvä asia. Mulle periaatteessa sama miten ajetaan kunhan seuraavat asiat toteutuu:

- vetomiehenä joutuu koville vetovaiheessa
- peesaajana joutuu iskemään makmimaalisesti
- vetäjänä pääsee yrittämään vielä kontrausta

Ile, nopein tapa päästä Veikkolasta Espooseen on hypätä kakkososion TTT-junaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mantis

Ile,
Niinkuin Harry sanoi, jos mennään veikkolaan 1. osassa ja palautellaan kylmälän pätkä niin nopein tie kotiin on idän pikajuna eli 2. harjoitus lapinkylän ja kauklahden kautta. PK-osuutta voidaan ihan hyvin lyhentää jos sulla on kiire. Aloitusaikakin vois olla eri mutta muutamat ihmiset on ainakin kommentoineet näiden klo 18 lähtöjen puolesta.

----------


## apuajaja

Lisätään vielä että mulle ei ole ongelmaa startata aikaisemmin, jos se helpottaisi Ilen tilannetta. Kaikki ajat 16 eteenpäin käy mulle.

----------


## Iletys

> Lisätään vielä että mulle ei ole ongelmaa startata aikaisemmin, jos se helpottaisi Ilen tilannetta. Kaikki ajat 16 eteenpäin käy mulle.



Kyllä 18:00 lähtö on turvallisin, mutta ma mun pitää olla himassa VIIM 20:00. Mutta ei mun takia tarvitse aikaa säädellä. 17:30 olisi tietysti myös suht pyöreä starttiaika.  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

Mantis, jos haluaa ajaa sen 30 min TTT:n niin Veikkola-Kylmälä-Mankki on about sen mittainen. Jos palauttelee Kylmälään saakka niin jää lyhyeksi ilman lisälenkkiä. Esittäisin että Veikkolassa lyhyt n 5-10 min palattelu ykkösosion jälkeen ja siitä osio 2 liikkeelle. Ei se mitään haittaa (ainakaan harjoitusvaikutuksen osalta) jos joutuu ajamaan kakkososion hivenen väsyneenä jo lähdössä.

----------


## mantis

Joo,
eli tehdään siten, että ajetaan alku pätkä brobackan kautta, jossa on ihan hyviä mäkiä noihin kireihin, ja pysähdytään veikkolassa. Ensimmäinen harjoitus alkaa brobackantieltä ja loppuu kun molemmat kuskit on suorittaneet 4 kiriä tai tulleet veikkolaan. Kevyttä pyörittelyä loppuun. 2. osio eli TTT aloitetaan noin 10-15min palauttelun jälkeen. Reitti niinkuin Harry sanoi: Veikkola-Evitskog-Lapinkylä-Mankki.

----------


## Ari_T

Täällähän on taas speksattu hyvältä kuulostavaa settiä. Tulen myös mukaan maanantaina.

----------


## Tassu

Vaikka on äitienpäivä ja ip tulee matsia niin lähen ajeleen tänään tuvalta klo 18 rauhallisesti 2-3 tuntia. 28 tavoitekeskari (eh... speksikeskari). Tod. näk. velskolan kautta jonnekin. Jos tulee kiinnostuneita niin voinen piirtää reitin tai ainakin kertoa mikä reitti vois olla kyseessä.

----------


## Pakkeli

Reitin kiertäneille: missä kunnossa reitti on massatapahtumaa ajatellen? Omat havainnot joiltakin pätkiltä tänään olivat aika karuja, lähinnä asfaltin urat arveluttavat.

----------


## mantis

On siellä muutama paikka jotka on hieman heikossa kunnossa. Gesterbyntie, kylmälän kohta, pätkiä turuntiestä, kunnarlantie ja lopussa kehä II jälkeen oleva risteys tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------


## kp63

Mulla jäi tren kisa puolitiehen eli voisin tulla mukaan. Ihan kivaa settiä viritelty. Mullekin käy kaikki ajat, mutta ilmeisesti 18 on lyöty lukkoon.

----------


## mantis

Joo, klo 18 tuvalta on nyt sovittu.

----------


## Iletys

> Joo, klo 18 tuvalta on nyt sovittu.



Ja jos reitti pysyy sovittuna ja keskari väh 30km/h ilman teknisiä, niin minäkin olen mukana.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ryhmäajoharjoittelua Espoossa huomenna tiistaina.
Tervetuloa osallistujaksi tai vetäjäksi.


Ilmoittautumiset: http://www.doodle.com/iuq6228wwc9geikn


(kommentit tuonne suoraan kun mainostin tätä useammassa paikassa)

----------


## kp63

> Joo, klo 18 tuvalta on nyt sovittu.



Mikko,kiitän ja kumarran, mainiot speksit. Näitä lisää.

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitokset myös täältä - oli erittäin hyvä setti. Nyt tuntee taas ajaneensa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Kiitokset myöskin! Vaikka omalta osalta ei ihan putkeen mennyt, niin treenivastetta varmasti tuli. Kyllä Vantaalaisia harmittaa kun ne joutuu ajamaan vaan siistissä parijonossa.  :Vink: 
On kyllä kovakuntoista porukkaa vrt viime vuosi samaan aikaan tai sitten on vaan jäänyt huomaamatta.

----------


## mantis

Joo, kyllä toimi. TTT:n lopussa oli sellanen fiilis et nyt riittää, meinas aika monta kertaa katketa selkä vaihdoissa. Eli hyvä treeni  :Leveä hymy: 

TTT enskertalaiselle ajotekniikan merkitys oli yllätys. Meillä ei menny alussa vaihdot hyvin ja tuli aikamoisia nykäsyjä. Alussa ei myöskään tajunnut vetovuoron jälkeen polkea kokoajan vaan joutui uudestaan kiihdyttämään jonon vauhtiin mikä kyllä söi voimia. Tulipa muuten ohitettua ensimmäistä kertaa auto maantiellä  :Vink:  Oli hevoskärryt ja kaikki.

Ile, mä olen kyl samaa mieltä siitä et porukan vauhti on kasvanut. Porukka kirittää toisiaan ja kausi on aloitettu aikasemmin, joten taso on parempi. Mut kuten tossa Arin kanssa juteltiin et tää sosiaalisuus on kyl yks hienoimpia puolia tässä lajissa vaikka periaatteessa onkin kyseessä yksilölaji.

----------


## Iletys

> Ile, mä olen kyl samaa mieltä siitä et porukan vauhti on kasvanut. Porukka kirittää toisiaan ja kausi on aloitettu aikasemmin, joten taso on parempi. Mut kuten tossa Arin kanssa juteltiin et tää sosiaalisuus on kyl yks hienoimpia puolia tässä lajissa vaikka periaatteessa onkin kyseessä yksilölaji.



No se on juuri tuo ajoissa aloitettu kausi. Tässä itsekin alkaa ymmärtämään vasta miten kausi pitäisi rytmittää ja on se kyllä suomessa haastavaa säilyttää pyöräilykuntoa yllä talven. Ja hienoahan se on että löytyy tällaista porukkaa! Lisää tätä ja taas!

----------


## apuajaja

Kiitokset myös täältä. Mulle noi kiriharjoitukset on ensiarvoisen tärkeitä kisoissa pärjäämisen kannalta. Yksin harjoitellen olisi vaikea saada maksimit ulos mutta Karia vastaan vääntäessä ei ole tätä ongelmaa koskaan  :Sarkastinen: 

TTT on kans hieno laji,  takuuvarmasti pääsee ajamaan limiiteillä.

----------


## VPR

> TTT enskertalaiselle ajotekniikan merkitys oli yllätys. Meillä ei menny alussa vaihdot hyvin ja tuli aikamoisia nykäsyjä. Alussa ei myöskään tajunnut vetovuoron jälkeen polkea kokoajan vaan joutui uudestaan kiihdyttämään jonon vauhtiin mikä kyllä söi voimia.



Etappikilpailujen joukkueaika-ajoissa ajetaan yli 50:n keskarilla ja siellä tämä on aivan ratkaisevaa. Vetomies ei voi huilata jonon vierellä hetkeäkään vaan on ensin päästävä takaisin peesiin, muuten peli on menetetty.

Kovakuntoiset vaan IK:hon ja kilpasarjan junaa rakentamaan.  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

Millä kalustolla noi ajetaan?

----------


## VPR

Riippuu kisasta ja mitä teknisessä oppaassa käsketään, Saaremaa Velotuurissa maantiepyörillä ja WT-kisoissa tempopyörillä.

----------


## kp63

Ohessa oma hahmotelma alunperin VPR:n lanseeraamasta kesäkuun vähän pitemmästä PK-lenkistä 16 tai 17.6. Porukkaahan on jo alustavasti tulossa eli myös kansipaikkoja on jo tarjolla. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...54dbcd7f&msa=0

----------


## StePe

Tuossa kp:n ehdottamalla reitillä voi Eräjärvellä kokeilla huippunopeutta. Oma pyörä on kulkenut siellä 76,4 km/h pelkästään painovoiman avulla.

Tuo viikonloppu ei omiin aikatauluihin sovi, mutta oma perinteinen Tampereen lenkki on suunnitelmissa edellisenä sunnuntaina 10.6. (jos sääolot ovat siedettävät).
Minullahan lenkit eroavat vähän noista kp & Co lenkeistä siinä, ettei mitään turhan tarkkaa reittisuunnitelmaa ole, eikä kahvitaukoja pidetä kovin tiuhaan.

----------


## jjyrki

Kappas, osin tutun näköinen reitti. Poljin viime kesänä Orivedelle (ja edelleen Talviaisiin) osin samaa reittiä kuin tuossa suunnitelmassa tullaan takaisin. Orivesi-Kangasala –väli (tie 58) on sopivasti pikkumäkinen ja tarjoaa tilaisuuksia mäkikireihin :Vink: . Tempot sitten Hyvinkään kohdalla  :Vink:   :Vink:  
Ite tulin kyllä hyvin syöneenä ja juoneena autokyydillä takaisin seuraavana päivänä-
Lainaan reittiä ja poljenkin tänä kesänä Orivedelle via Järvenpää-Lammi-Luopioinen.
Onnea kunnianhimoiselle retkellenne.

----------


## jopo73

> Ohessa oma hahmotelma alunperin VPR:n lanseeraamasta kesäkuun vähän pitemmästä PK-lenkistä 16 tai 17.6. Porukkaahan on jo alustavasti tulossa eli myös kansipaikkoja on jo tarjolla. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...54dbcd7f&msa=0



Aijai...olispa viikkoa myöhemmin niin pääsis mukaan...menee juuri Islannin reissun päälle  :Irvistys:

----------


## VPR

16. päivä mul on tällä hetkellä sovittuna muuta menoa eli jos molempina päivinä on hyvä keli niin sunnuntai on parempi päivä. Viikkoa myöhemmin on juhannus ja se on mulla vielä hieman auki. Onko tuolla Eräjärvellä tiet päällystetty? Street Viewissa näyttää hiekkatieltä. Ja oliko reitti vastapäivään?

----------


## StePe

> Onko tuolla Eräjärvellä tiet päällystetty? Street Viewissa näyttää hiekkatieltä. Ja oliko reitti vastapäivään?



Tulkitsin noista reittipisteistä kiertosuunnaksi vastapäivään. Tosiaankin päällystetty reitti Eräjärvellä taitaa kulkea järven länsipuolelta eli tietä 3260.

----------


## kp63

Joo kiitos tarkoista havainnoista. Kyllähän Ville tiedät et mull aina vastapäivään ja ideana on lyhentää etappeja sitä mukaan ku väsyy. Joo 17 on parempi, kun vähän kiinnostais mennä pe ajaa tempo. Stepe, kukaan muu ei pystykkään ajaa yksin 200km 30:n keskarilla kuluttamalla 4dl vettä ja sekin vaan jos on kuuma. Tavalliset ihmiset tarvii tankkausta vähän enempi ja se on pakko suunnitella.

----------


## VPR

Eräjärven alamäki lienee tämä: http://g.co/maps/w5fj3
BikeRoute Toasterin mukaan 33 metriä pudotusta reilun kilometrin suoralla eli aivan Antiaistentien lukemiin ei päästä. Tosin tiekin näyttää turvallisemmalta kuin Antiaistentie.

----------


## mantis

Oisko huomenna vähän pidempää ja tasatehoista lenkkiä vaikka jo klo 17? Tavoitteena 3-4 tuntia.

----------


## mantis

Joku tommonen vois olla ja myötäpäivään vaihteeks
https://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...95627,0.309334

Tasaisella vedolla välillä 30-32kmh. Jos olette tulossa niin ilmotkaa tänne, koska muuten en tule tuvalle.

----------


## kp63

Nyt ei onnistu toi Mikon PK, mutta ensiviikon keskiviikko sopis mulle varsin hyvin ja toi kiekurakin on just passeli eli saatan varastaa sen, muukin hyvä idea sopii. Eli *Keskiviikkona 23.5* olis kans tarjolla *noin 4h* tauolla tai ilman. Lenkki on ns  *takuulenkki eli ajetaan noin 30km/h ja ylämäet rauhallisesti*. Sopii kansiapaikalla siis aika monelle. Lenkillä saa irrotella ja vetää omiakin juttuja, kunhan kertoo etukäteen, muuten tullee penalty :-). Tietenkin säävarauksella, mutta tällä hetkellä sääennuste lupaa kesäkeliä, toivotaan parasta. Ilmoitelkaa tulosta tänne, sanotaanko että mun lisäks 2 muuta riittää ja kertokaa myös halutaanko kaffitauolla vai ilman, niin viritän lenkin sen mukaan. Lähtö pituudesta johtuen *tuvalta jo klo 17, korkeintaan 17.30,* laittakaa toiveita tästäkin.

----------


## mantis

Kp,
mä olen ainakin alustavasti mukana. Toi lenkura on muuten enimmäkseen peruja siltä sun vetämältä viime lenkiltä tuonne suuntaan, joten krediitti kuuluu ennemminkin sulle  :Vink: 

Mut joo, toivottavasti tällekkin päivälle riittäis pari kuskia.
-mikko

----------


## VPR

Ensi viikolla vois onnistua, tänään ei kyl.

----------


## Hirke

tänään ei taida viideksi mitenkään keritä tuvalle, mutta 18 maissa käyn pyörähtämässä siellä ja tarkoitua olisi ajaa joku 2-4h/ n.30km/h lenkki riippuen miten kroppa reagoi alla olevaan uuteen"kameliin". :-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LJL

> tänään ei taida viideksi mitenkään keritä tuvalle, mutta 18 maissa käyn pyörähtämässä siellä ja tarkoitua olisi ajaa joku 2-4h/ n.30km/h lenkki riippuen miten kroppa reagoi alla olevaan uuteen"kameliin". :-)



Sikäli kun huominen tammaravilenkki Porkkalaan ei toteudukaan, niin olisin kiinnostunut lähtemään sellaiselle max. 28km/h keskarin maantielenkille maasturilla, ja tänään klo18 sopisi loistavasti. Kiskaisin tosin eilisellä CF:n 3h/40km maastolenkillä sellaiset hapot reisiin että tuskin irtoaa juuri pk-peruspyöritystä kummempi suoritus… Että jos speksinä on tosiaan kovempivauhtinen lenkki/uudella fillarilla iloittelua niin en suotta tule häiriköimään  :Vink:  Jos toisaalta passaisi vähän alle 30km/h vauhti niin sitten lähden mieluusti kunhan saan fillarin pestyä ja rasvattua eilisen jäljiltä.

-Lauri

----------


## Hirke

Kyllä mulle passaa hyvin hiljaisempikin lenkki, kun kameli kyllä alkaa jo tottelemaan ohjaksia, mutta kengät tarkennettuna klossien asento on hakusessa ja sitä kautta ruhon epänormaali "oireilu". :-) Koitan kotimatkalla töistä saada asennot kuntoon niin ei tarvitae turhaan kesken lenkin pysähdellä. Yritän päästä 17:45 lähtemään karakalliosta, kohti tupaa. -Keke

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LJL

> Kyllä mulle passaa hyvin hiljaisempikin lenkki, kun kameli kyllä alkaa jo tottelemaan ohjaksia, mutta kengät tarkennettuna klossien asento on hakusessa ja sitä kautta ruhon epänormaali "oireilu". :-) Koitan kotimatkalla töistä saada asennot kuntoon niin ei tarvitae turhaan kesken lenkin pysähdellä. Yritän päästä 17:45 lähtemään karakalliosta, kohti tupaa. -Keke



Okei, loistohomma! Nähdään tuvalla klo18. Ei mittään stressiä ylimääräisistä pysähdyksistä, meikälle on pääasia että saa raitista ilmaa ja pääsee vähän avaamaan jalkoja eilisen jäljiltä.

-Lauri

----------


## mantis

> Oisko huomenna vähän pidempää ja tasatehoista lenkkiä vaikka jo klo 17? Tavoitteena 3-4 tuntia.



Meen pitkästä aikaa soololenkille kun ei ilmaantunut halukkaita.

----------


## LJL

Ajettiin viime torstain tammaravien lenkki rauhassa kahteen mieheen (kun en muuta osannut/muistanut  :Cool: ), tällä kertaa ei tullut edes kuolema! Kiitokset Kekelle lenkkiseurasta.

-Lauri

----------


## juhone

Löytyykö halukkaita lenkkiseuraksi leppoisalle sunnuntailenkille? Eli tarjolla olisi *su 20.5. Tuvalta klo 11, n. 100 km / 27km/h keskarilla takuulenkkiä™*tauolla tai ilman. Jos tauko päätetään pitää, niin sen voi hoitaa Lappersintiellä tai myöhemmin vaikka Pikkalassa. Jos halukkaita löytyy, huudelkaa tällä niin tulen Tuvalle yhdeksitoista, muuten menen soolona issekseen.

Tässä reittiehdotusta. Opastettu matka loppuu Kauklahden nurkille, josta itse suuntaan Espoonlahtea päin.
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...84865,0.891953

----------


## Raimo

> Löytyykö halukkaita lenkkiseuraksi leppoisalle sunnuntailenkille? Eli tarjolla olisi *su 20.5. Tuvalta klo 11, n. 100 km / 27km/h keskarilla takuulenkkiä™*tauolla tai ilman. Jos tauko päätetään pitää, niin sen voi hoitaa Lappersintiellä tai myöhemmin vaikka Pikkalassa. Jos halukkaita löytyy, huudelkaa tällä niin tulen Tuvalle yhdeksitoista, muuten menen soolona issekseen.
> 
> Tässä reittiehdotusta. Opastettu matka loppuu Kauklahden nurkille, josta itse suuntaan Espoonlahtea päin.
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...84865,0.891953



Veikkolan jälkimmäisestä liikenneympyrästä voisi tulla 3-4 henkeä matkaan mukaan.

----------


## TuH

> Löytyykö halukkaita lenkkiseuraksi leppoisalle sunnuntailenkille? Eli tarjolla olisi *su 20.5. Tuvalta klo 11, n. 100 km / 27km/h keskarilla takuulenkkiä™*tauolla tai ilman. Jos tauko päätetään pitää, niin sen voi hoitaa Lappersintiellä tai myöhemmin vaikka Pikkalassa. Jos halukkaita löytyy, huudelkaa tällä niin tulen Tuvalle yhdeksitoista, muuten menen soolona issekseen.
> 
> Tässä reittiehdotusta. Opastettu matka loppuu Kauklahden nurkille, josta itse suuntaan Espoonlahtea päin.
> http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...84865,0.891953



Onko toi Päivöläntie rantaradan pohjoispuolen osalta varmasti ajokelpoisessa kunnossa? Google Mapsin perusteella se näyttäisi olevan ehtaa soratietä. Vähän riskiltä näyttää ryhmäajoa ajatellen.

Lenkki tietty pitenisi siitä noin satasesta noin 120 kilometriin, mutta kierroksen venyttäminen Virkkalantielle (tie 112) asti takaisi asvalttia koko matkalle. Päivöläntie-Stenbrontie-Ingraskilantie-Tähteläntie-Virkkalantie on muutenkin tosi kaunis reitti.

----------


## VPR

Hiekkatie se on, ajettiin talvella.

----------


## juhone

> Onko toi Päivöläntie rantaradan pohjoispuolen osalta varmasti ajokelpoisessa kunnossa? Google Mapsin perusteella se näyttäisi olevan ehtaa soratietä. Vähän riskiltä näyttää ryhmäajoa ajatellen.
> 
> Lenkki tietty pitenisi siitä noin satasesta noin 120 kilometriin, mutta kierroksen venyttäminen Virkkalantielle (tie 112) asti takaisi asvalttia koko matkalle. Päivöläntie-Stenbrontie-Ingraskilantie-Tähteläntie-Virkkalantie on muutenkin tosi kaunis reitti.



Jeps, mun moka. Olin katsovinani satelliittikuvasta että olisi päällystetty tie. Itse olen hieman aikataulurajoitteinen, joten joudun pitämään lenkin alle 100km pituisena. Tässä olisi hieman muokattuna noin ysikymppinen reitti. http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...84972,0.891953

Toki niitä joita yllämainittu pidempi lenkki kiinostaa voivat ajaa sen, mutta itse joudun tyytymään hieman lyhyempään.





> Veikkolan jälkimmäisestä liikenneympyrästä voisi tulla 3-4 henkeä matkaan mukaan.



Hyvä homma. Veikkolan väki osaa varmaankin itse arvioida koska ollaan niillä nurkilla.

----------


## TuH

Kunhan olen aamulla ajokondiksessa (ollut koko viikon vähän puolikuntoisena), niin tähtään klo 11 starttiin tuvalta.

----------


## Math

> Kunhan olen aamulla ajokondiksessa (ollut koko viikon vähän puolikuntoisena), niin tähtään klo 11 starttiin tuvalta.



Voin myös tulla mukaan tähän lyhyempään noin 90 km:n lenkkiin aikataulusyistä eli tuvalla tavataan klo 11.

----------


## TuH

Kiitoksia kaikille hyvästä, joskin rengasrikkojen värittämästä lenkistä. Kyllä tuollaisessa kelissä kelpasi silti ajaa.

----------


## mantis

Huomiseks luvataan taas mahtikeliä. Oiskos halukkaita lähössä polkemaan vähän lenkkiä klo 17 tai 18?

----------


## Iletys

Ja sama Tiistaina klo 18:00 tuvalle? Mäkitreeniä.

----------


## kp63

> Nyt ei onnistu toi Mikon PK, mutta ensiviikon keskiviikko sopis mulle varsin hyvin ja toi kiekurakin on just passeli eli saatan varastaa sen, muukin hyvä idea sopii. Eli *Keskiviikkona 23.5* olis kans tarjolla *noin 4h* tauolla tai ilman. Lenkki on ns *takuulenkki eli ajetaan noin 30km/h ja ylämäet rauhallisesti*. Sopii kansiapaikalla siis aika monelle. Lenkillä saa irrotella ja vetää omiakin juttuja, kunhan kertoo etukäteen, muuten tullee penalty :-). Tietenkin säävarauksella, mutta tällä hetkellä sääennuste lupaa kesäkeliä, toivotaan parasta. Ilmoitelkaa tulosta tänne, sanotaanko että mun lisäks 2 muuta riittää ja kertokaa myös halutaanko kaffitauolla vai ilman, niin viritän lenkin sen mukaan. Lähtö pituudesta johtuen *tuvalta jo klo 17, korkeintaan 17.30,* laittakaa toiveita tästäkin.



Mikko ilmeisesti ainakin tulossa eli ke klo 17 tuvalta. Ajetaan ilman taukoa eli 3 pullon taktiikalla. ja tossa kiekura.

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...19474,0.615234

----------


## VPR

> Huomiseks luvataan taas mahtikeliä. Oiskos halukkaita lähössä polkemaan vähän lenkkiä klo 17 tai 18?



Klo 18 vois sopia, minne päin?

----------


## mantis

Mulla jäi vähän hampaankoloon viime lenkillä Vihdistä, joten sinne päin. Jotain 90km lenkkiä ajattelin. Voidaan vaikka muuttaa vähän fiiliksen mukaan, jos tarvii.

----------


## VPR

Tossa yks idea vastapäivään: http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Bel...10,11&t=m&z=10

Pitää ajaa SPD:illä kun maantiepolkimet hajosivat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mantis

Joo, mulla oli aikalailla samannäköinen lenkura mielessä. Mennään toi, jos se on sulle tuttu. Tosin vihdin golf-centerin mäet jää väliin tällä kertaa, mut paluu on parempi koska ei ajeta Tervalammintietä pitkin. Se oli revitty toiselta puolelta auki viime viikolla.

----------


## VPR

> Pitää ajaa SPD:illä kun maantiepolkimet hajosivat



Lenkki jääkin väliin tänään. En saa noita polkimia millään irti pyörästä, väänsin 20 minuuttia hampaat irvessä CRC-liotuksessa mutta ei onnistu näillä vehkeillä. Pitänee hankkia kunnon poljinjakari. Harmin paikka, kelikin olisi ollut erinomainen.  :Irvistys:

----------


## AarJok

> Mikko ilmeisesti ainakin tulossa eli ke klo 17 tuvalta. Ajetaan ilman taukoa eli 3 pullon taktiikalla.



Näyttäis soveltuvan hyvin mullekin tää speksi eli mukana ollaan. Toi nimim. polkupedaalikin olis vissiin tulossa.

----------


## mantis

> Lenkki jääkin väliin tänään. En saa noita polkimia millään irti pyörästä, väänsin 20 minuuttia hampaat irvessä CRC-liotuksessa mutta ei onnistu näillä vehkeillä. Pitänee hankkia kunnon poljinjakari. Harmin paikka, kelikin olisi ollut erinomainen.



Kerrankin oli mobiilinetistä hyötyä. Olin jo kerennyt lähtee tuvalle ja tuli sitten mieleen tarkistaa onko sulta tullut jotain viestiä kun kello alko jo olemaan jonkun verran yli 18. Eipähän tarvinnut sitten odotella turhia, kun luin ton sun tekstin.

Joo, oli keli kuin morsian. About niin hyvä kuin voi vaan olla. Tollasen sit loppujen lopuksi kiersin. http://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=20...85479,1.229095
Noi vihdin tiet on kyllä tosi kivoja, varsinkin se vihti golfin läpi menevä tie.

Vielä ku ois ollu ukko tikissä, niin ois ollu hyvä. Alaselkä on ollu jumissa viimeset puoltoista viikkoa eikä ota helpottaakseen.

----------


## VPR

Pitää ajaa toi reitti joskus myöhemmin, himottaa yhdistelmä Rinnekoti-1221  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mantis

> Nyt ei onnistu toi Mikon PK, mutta ensiviikon keskiviikko sopis mulle varsin hyvin ja toi kiekurakin on just passeli eli saatan varastaa sen, muukin hyvä idea sopii. Eli *Keskiviikkona 23.5* olis kans tarjolla *noin 4h* tauolla tai ilman. Lenkki on ns  *takuulenkki eli ajetaan noin 30km/h ja ylämäet rauhallisesti*. Sopii kansiapaikalla siis aika monelle. Lenkillä saa irrotella ja vetää omiakin juttuja, kunhan kertoo etukäteen, muuten tullee penalty :-). Tietenkin säävarauksella, mutta tällä hetkellä sääennuste lupaa kesäkeliä, toivotaan parasta. Ilmoitelkaa tulosta tänne, sanotaanko että mun lisäks 2 muuta riittää ja kertokaa myös halutaanko kaffitauolla vai ilman, niin viritän lenkin sen mukaan. Lähtö pituudesta johtuen *tuvalta jo klo 17, korkeintaan 17.30,* laittakaa toiveita tästäkin.



Sori Kari mut tänään ei onnistu. Aamulla oli nenässä vähän kumma olo ja äsken oli hieman kuumetta eikä olo muutenkaan ole 100%. Joku lenssu tai muu voipi olla tulossa, joten koitan pelata varmanpäälle että pääsee sit sunnuntaina giroon.

----------


## AarJok

> ...eli ke klo 17 tuvalta. Ajetaan ilman taukoa eli 3 pullon taktiikalla.



Kiitos taas lenkkiseurasta! Kylläpäs meni satanen kuin siivillä. Kivä käydä välillä uusissakin maisemissa ajelemassa. Lenkille osui pari erityisen mukavaa pikkutieosuutta, jossa asfaltti oli melkein kuin kanarialla eikä autoja mailla halmeilla.

----------


## polkupedaali

Yes. Reissu oli mitä mainioin. Hiljaisia ja hyvä pintaisia kyläteitä osuin reitin varrrelle. Vaikka alku menikin veto hommia opetellessa niin toivottavasti) homma alkoi toimia paremmin. kilsojakin tuli kiitettävästi lähes 150 kun kotiin pääsin.

----------


## kp63

Joo kiitos seurasta. Kolmisin vedettiin kiekura noin 31.5km/h. Kyllä vetohommat sujui lopussa niin mallikkaasti, että ei muuta kuin kokeilee isompaa porukkaa.

----------


## happo

Onko valmista reittiehdotusta huomiselle tupalenkille..n. 120 km   :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

Jos kierrettäis vaikka hiidenvesi https://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...85857,1.229095

Ollaan kierretty jo kerran tänä vuonna, mutta oli vain 3 kuskia tuolloin ja tuossa on kivoja pätkiä. Mennään sitten aika rauhallisesti, koska pitää sunnuntaillekkin jättää voimia. Vaikka n. 30-kymppiä vois olla tavoite ja pk-lenkkiä.

----------


## happo

> Jos kierrettäis vaikka hiidenvesi https://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...85857,1.229095
> 
> Ollaan kierretty jo kerran tänä vuonna, mutta oli vain 3 kuskia tuolloin ja tuossa on kivoja pätkiä. Mennään sitten aika rauhallisesti, koska pitää sunnuntaillekkin jättää voimia. Vaikka n. 30-kymppiä vois olla tavoite ja pk-lenkkiä.




Joo, sopii hyvin, 30 kmh keskari on hyvä pk-lenkiksi.

----------


## happo

Neljän miehen voimin kierrettiin speksilenkki..kiitos hyvästä lenkistä! Itselle kilsoja tuli 136 km ja 32kmh tais olla keskari yhteisosuudella..

----------


## TuH

Moni ajaa huomenna varmasti Giro D'Espoossa, mutta löytyisikö kiinnostuneita myös pienelle tupalenkille?

Ajattelin heittää sunnuntailenkkina jotain Pikkala-Tähtelä-Virkkala-Kylmälä-tyyppistä 30-32 tavoitekeskarilla. Pitstoppia Virkkalan ST-1:llä. Lähtö Pempöölestä klo 11.

----------


## mantis

Kannattaisko kuitenkin suunnata jonnekkin muualle kuin giron reitille? Vaikka pohjoiseen? Tai sitten kierrätte Pikkalaan siten, että ette osu giron kanssa samalle reitille. Giron lähtö on kans 11.

----------


## Silakka

> Moni ajaa huomenna varmasti Giro D'Espoossa, mutta löytyisikö kiinnostuneita myös pienelle tupalenkille?
> 
> Ajattelin heittää sunnuntailenkkina jotain Pikkala-Tähtelä-Virkkala-Kylmälä-tyyppistä 30-32 tavoitekeskarilla. Pitstoppia Virkkalan ST-1:llä. Lähtö Pempöölestä klo 11.



Saattaisin lähteä mukaan jos en sitten päätä lähteä Vantaankoskelle. On tämä reittituntemus vähän huono, joten kysynkin että paljonkos tosta tulee suurinpiirtein pituutta?

----------


## VPR

Noin 113 km.

----------


## TuH

> Kannattaisko kuitenkin suunnata jonnekkin muualle kuin giron reitille? Vaikka pohjoiseen? Tai sitten kierrätte Pikkalaan siten, että ette osu giron kanssa samalle reitille. Giron lähtö on kans 11.



Giron väistämiseen on itseasiassa simppeli ratkaisu eli Tähtelä-lenkin ajaminen vastapäivään. ST-1 vieläpä osuu molempiin suuntiin about lenkin puoliväliin :-)

----------


## VPR

> Tuvalla paikalla klo 10. Olisiko 172 km liikaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tur...10,11&t=m&z=10



Tää jäi viimeks torsoksi niin vois ens sunnuntaina 3.6. ajaa tästä vähän modatun version: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tu...14,15&t=m&z=10
Vastapäivään ja tauko Pusulassa.

----------


## TuH

> Saattaisin lähteä mukaan jos en sitten päätä lähteä Vantaankoskelle.



Sen verran hiljaiselta vaikuttaa, että taidan itsekin suunnata suosiolla Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## kp63

Kiinnostaako ketään nyt keskiviikkona 17.00 Tuvalta jonkun sortin 2-3h tehopläjäys. Ilmoittele, niin viritellään sellainen all-in treeni, sadevarauksella. Ei sovellu happokammoisille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Kiinnostaako ketään nyt keskiviikkona 17.00 Tuvalta jonkun sortin 2-3h tehopläjäys. Ilmoittele, niin viritellään sellainen all-in treeni, sadevarauksella. Ei sovellu happokammoisille.



Joo, viritellään vaan. Huomiseen tempoonkin matkustan autolla jotta jää voimia keskiviikon tehoiluun  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Eiköhän noita voimia jää temposta yli, viimeksikin jäi tarpeeksi 30 km maantieparitempoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

Löytyykö lauantaiksi seuraa tuvalta hitaampaa ja lyhyempää kuin speksattu 30 keskarin 4-5 tuntinen? Perhe menee uimaan, joten voisin lähteä liikkeellekin aikaisemmin kuin 1100. Vajaa pari tuntia tuvalta ja noin 50 kilsaa olisi ajatuksissa.

----------


## kp63

> Eiköhän noita voimia jää temposta yli, viimeksikin jäi tarpeeksi 30 km maantieparitempoon.



Hyvä. Olisko tommonen: Myötäpäivään ja 1,3,5 legi lämmitys, palauttelu ja loppuverra. 2 legi semikovaa + 6-8x10-15s kirit 5min välein. 4 legi 50km ja tavoitteena ajaa se ryhmänä noin 75-80min. Jos alkaa tuntuu liian pahalta, niin himmataan aiemmin. Loppuveto olisi siis sellainen, että ne jotka kaipaavat viikkolenkiltä vauhtia, niin nyt olisi tarjolla.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...93023,1.230469

----------


## VPR

Onkos tuo Ingarskilantie päällystetty sitten Googlen kuva-auton visiitin?

----------


## StePe

> Onkos tuo Ingarskilantie päällystetty sitten Googlen kuva-auton visiitin?



Viimeksi sunnuntain vastaisena yönä Tähtelästä Päivölään ajaessa ainakin vielä tuntui olevan päällystetty (ja näytti siinä 51:n suuntaan kääntyvällä pätkälläkin olevan päällyste).
Olihan se päällystetty jo koko viime kesän (Streetview-kuva on vuodelta 2009, joten ei tässäkään tapauksessa vastaa todellisuutta).

----------


## TuH

> Viimeksi sunnuntain vastaisena yönä Tähtelästä Päivölään ajaessa ainakin vielä tuntui olevan päällystetty (ja näytti siinä 51:n suuntaan kääntyvällä pätkälläkin olevan päällyste).
> Olihan se päällystetty jo koko viime kesän (Streetview-kuva on vuodelta 2009, joten ei tässäkään tapauksessa vastaa todellisuutta).



Voin viime kesän ajojen perusteella vahvistaa, että Ingarskilantie on 51:ltä Tähteläntielle asti koko matkan päällystetty. Oikein viehkeä pätkä muutenkin.

----------


## Tommi G

> Hyvä. Olisko tommonen: Myötäpäivään ja 1,3,5 legi lämmitys, palauttelu ja loppuverra. 2 legi semikovaa + 6-8x10-15s kirit 5min välein. 4 legi 50km ja tavoitteena ajaa se ryhmänä noin 75-80min. Jos alkaa tuntuu liian pahalta, niin himmataan aiemmin. Loppuveto olisi siis sellainen, että ne jotka kaipaavat viikkolenkiltä vauhtia, niin nyt olisi tarjolla.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...93023,1.230469



Saatan lähteä mukaan mikäli vain reissusta ehdin ajoissa kotiin.

----------


## Ari_T

> Hyvä. Olisko tommonen: Myötäpäivään ja 1,3,5 legi lämmitys, palauttelu ja loppuverra. 2 legi semikovaa + 6-8x10-15s kirit 5min välein. 4 legi 50km ja tavoitteena ajaa se ryhmänä noin 75-80min. Jos alkaa tuntuu liian pahalta, niin himmataan aiemmin. Loppuveto olisi siis sellainen, että ne jotka kaipaavat viikkolenkiltä vauhtia, niin nyt olisi tarjolla.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...93023,1.230469



Koitan myös ehtiä tänään mukaan.

----------


## mantis

Mä tulen kans näillä näkymin kattelemaan josko kulkis vaihteeks vähän paremmin.

----------


## VPR

> Tää jäi viimeks torsoksi niin vois ens sunnuntaina 3.6. ajaa tästä vähän modatun version: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tu...14,15&t=m&z=10
> Vastapäivään ja tauko Pusulassa.



Sadekeliä lupaillaan, pidetään varaus ja jos näyttää huonolta niin pysyn kotona.

----------


## VPR

Seitsemän kuskia lähti ja yksi jättäytyi kotinsa kohdalla pois. Loput kuusi ajoivat lenkin speksin mukaan Siuntioon asti, missä kova tuuli ja hapotus päätti vetopätkän ja ajettiin loput iisimmin mutkan kautta. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/183763320

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, kiitos happotreenikavereille! Tänään sivutuuli ja VPR tuppasivat välillä repiä porukkaa riekaleiksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Kiitosta. Kiva ajaa ammattiporukassa, kun tietää, että voi luottaa. Toivotaan, että vauhti riitti ja huomenna on jaloissa jonkin sortin harjoitusvaikutusta havaittavissa. Parannettavaakin jäi eli otamme uusiksi tyynellä kelillä.

----------


## Tassu

Jes, kovin reeni ikinä. Oli hapokasta ja välillä ei niin mukavaa. Mutta nyt hyvä mieli. Ja täytyy nyt korostaa, että kirit ja ja se eka "revitys" meni ihan hyvin, mutta suunniteltu 50 km joukkue tempo laitto reidet huutaa hoosiannaa. Kiitän!

----------


## mantis

Kiitos myös täältä. Jaloissa on aika magia olo tällä hetkellä. Vaikka mulla ja Harrilla piiputti koneet ensimmäisenä niin kyllä me oltais voitu viedä toi viimenenkin harjoitus ihan onnistuneesti läpi. Meidän olisi pitänyt saada vain ne nykäykset pois ja ylämäet oltais ajettu heikoimman mukaan. Huomaa ettei meidän porukalla ole vielä hirveesti harjoteltu joukkuetempoa treenimuotona.

----------


## Ari_T

Kiitoksia kaikille myös tältä kuskilta. Erityisesti se tempon alku hapotti mukavasti. Täytyy ottaa joku samantyylinen setti uusiksi paremmin levänneenä.

----------


## VPR

> Sadekeliä lupaillaan, pidetään varaus ja jos näyttää huonolta niin pysyn kotona.



Ei näytä muita kiinnostavan niin käyn sitten kuvarastiajelulla sunnuntaina.

----------


## mantis

^ Älähän nyt vielä hötkyile VPR. Mua kyllä kiinnostais, kunhan ajetaan ns. takuu-PK:na. Sadeuhkakin näyttää väistyneen.

----------


## snow

> ^ Älähän nyt vielä hötkyile VPR.



VPR on varattu kuvarastiajelulle sunnuntaina. Nopeat syö hitaat :P

----------


## mantis

Ok (ja diipa daapa duu täyttöö)

----------


## Ari_T

Mä voisin kyllä lähteä sunnuntaina ajelemaan jotain PK-settiä säävarauksella. Tänään ja huomenna on rötväilypäivät.  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> VPR on varattu kuvarastiajelulle sunnuntaina. Nopeat syö hitaat :P



Missä varauslista? Viikin keskiviikkolenkeille vois varata taas joku viikko.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

> Mä voisin kyllä lähteä sunnuntaina ajelemaan jotain PK-settiä säävarauksella. Tänään ja huomenna on rötväilypäivät.




Sunnuntai sopii mullekin klo 10.00 ?

----------


## mantis

^Joo, mä tuun kanssa mukaan. Ja sitten jälleen kerran sitä PK:ta (eli about 30, ei 32-34), tehot ajetaan viikolla. Joku 4-6 tuntia vois toimii. Ideoita?

----------


## JaakkoRa

Olen myös mukana sunnuntaina. Tarvittaessa aikaisempikin lähtö sopii....esim klo 09.00

----------


## Ari_T

Mulle sopis 10, ei oikein aiemmin. PK-vauhti käy hyvin.  :Hymy:  Voidaan säveltää huomenna jotain.

----------


## Ari_T

Olisikohan joku tällainen liian pitkä: Hyvinkäälle ja takas

Tota taukopaikkaa täytyy vain vähän säätää, koska nyt se on tosi epätasaisella jaolla.

----------


## mantis

^Pitäiskö tossa puolessa välissä tehdä ihan pieni lisäkoukku Mäntsälän kautta, missä vois käydä kahvilla?

----------


## Ari_T

> ^Pitäiskö tossa puolessa välissä tehdä ihan pieni lisäkoukku Mäntsälän kautta, missä vois käydä kahvilla?



Joo, voi koukata sieltä tai sit pysähtyä Kellokoskella tauolle. Siellä on ainakin pari pientä paikkaa, joista saa evästä ja juotavaa. Lisäksi Hirvihaaran golf-kahvila voisi toimia taukopaikkana (http://www.fillaristit.fi/?id=686). Tuo Vanha Soukkiontie on tosi mukava pikkutie, joten ajaisin mielelläni sitä kautta Sälinkääntien sijaan.

----------


## happo

Hieman lyhyempikin voisi olla..esim 150 km..

----------


## Steely

VPR oli speksannut jo yhden lenkin huomisella, jota voitte myös harkita.
(Huutelee eräs naapurikerhosta)






> Tää jäi viimeks torsoksi niin vois ens sunnuntaina 3.6. ajaa tästä vähän modatun version: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tu...14,15&t=m&z=10
> Vastapäivään ja tauko Pusulassa.

----------


## mantis

^Eiköhän menna Arin speksin mukaan, kun VPR on poissa maisemista. Se joka speksaa, määrää reitin. Sitäpaitsi tänä vuonna ei ole poljettu kovin pitkiä lenkkejä tuvalta, jos nyt noita brevettejä ei lasketa. 

Vois muuten koittaa speksaa vaikka kesäkuulle jonkun n. 230-260km pitkän lenkin vaikka fiskarssin kautta. Mua ei oikeen noi 400km pitkät lenkit himota, mitä on tyrkyllä.

----------


## Ari_T

Huomenna kannattanee suunnata pohjoiseen tuultenkin puolesta. Pääsee myötätuulessa menomatkan ja iltapäiväksi pitäisi hieman tyyntyä.

Joku tuollainen 230-260 km olisi kyllä kiva jossain välissä. Vähän tiukkaa taitaa vain tehdä kesäkuun osalta, kun ensi viikonloppuna on Pirkka, sitten mahdollisesti tuo ylipitkä ja sen jälkeen juhannus.

----------


## VPR

Mulla ei tällä hetkellä ole mitään juhannussuunnitelmia ja jos ei kummempia pippaloita ilmesty niin mulle sopii kyllä esimerkiksi juhannusviikonlopun jälkeinen sunnuntai 24.6. Syksyllä aattelin et vois ajaa tonne Perniön seudulle, tämmönen olis 264 km: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...16,17&t=m&z=10

Voihan 400:aa pelkäävät ajaa keskenään lyhyen pätkän tuossa 16.-17.6. viikonloppuna.

----------


## mantis

^ Voi juhannuksenakin polkea  :Vink:  Mut joo, pitä tota ylipitkää harkita, joskin jo ajatus puistattaa. Ajankohta olis kyllä vielä sopiva.

Edit: Katos Ville-Pekka kerkis ensteks. Toi juhannus ois kiva mut en uskalla lähteä enää noin pitkälle lähellä laskettua aikaa, mut syssymmällä ton kyl vois polkaista, jos muuten jää hyödyntämättä toi sun reitti.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Joo, en tajunnutkaan että huomiselle suunnitteilla noin pitkä setti. Mulle noin 190km lenkki on tässä vaiheessa liian pitkä, joten skippaan huomisen klo 10.00 tupalenkin. Mulla tarkoitus ajaa noin 3-4h pk-lenkkiä noin 28-30km/h, onko kellään kiinnostusta tällaiselle? Tarkoitus lähteä aamulla aikaisin...Lähden tuvalta 8.30. Tuleeko joku mukaan? Katson aamulla viestit, jos halukkaita on ilmaantunut.

----------


## TommiL

> Joo, en tajunnutkaan että huomiselle suunnitteilla noin pitkä setti. Mulle noin 190km lenkki on tässä vaiheessa liian pitkä, joten skippaan huomisen klo 10.00 tupalenkin. Mulla tarkoitus ajaa noin 3-4h pk-lenkkiä noin 28-30km/h, onko kellään kiinnostusta tällaiselle? Tarkoitus lähteä aamulla aikaisin...Lähden tuvalta 8.30. Tuleeko joku mukaan? Katson aamulla viestit, jos halukkaita on ilmaantunut.



Sopii hyvin aikaisempi lähtö. Nähdään 8:30.

----------


## mantis

Olipas aika vaihteleva lenkki. Riitti tuulta ja sadetta, mutta saatiin Arin kanssa kierrettyä rapiat 200km ja sykkeetkin pysy hyvin PK:n puolella. Kaksi kuskia kääntyi kotia kohti jokelantien kohdalla. Mahdoitteko kastua? Pilvet näytti ainakin pahalta kun sinnepäin katseltiin.

----------


## Ari_T

> Olipas aika vaihteleva lenkki. Riitti tuulta ja sadetta, mutta saatiin Arin kanssa kierrettyä rapiat 200km ja sykkeetkin pysy hyvin PK:n puolella. Kaksi kuskia kääntyi kotia kohti jokelantien kohdalla. Mahdoitteko kastua? Pilvet näytti ainakin pahalta kun sinnepäin katseltiin.



Joo, oli vaihtelevaa säätä ja melko paljon mäkiä. Ihan hyvä lenkki silti - ei harmita, että tuli lähdettyä.  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia kaikille osallistujille ajoseurasta.

----------


## Tommi G

> Olipas aika vaihteleva lenkki. Riitti tuulta ja sadetta, mutta saatiin Arin kanssa kierrettyä rapiat 200km ja sykkeetkin pysy hyvin PK:n puolella. Kaksi kuskia kääntyi kotia kohti jokelantien kohdalla. Mahdoitteko kastua? Pilvet näytti ainakin pahalta kun sinnepäin katseltiin.



Kiitos seurasta kaikille osallistuneille,Hyvinkäältä Tuusulaan osuudella sateli sen verran että kastuttiin.Matkaa meille kertyi vain 140 km
30km/h keskarilla ja sykkeet pysyi juuri ja juuri PK:n puolella.

----------


## TeroMA

> Kiitos seurasta kaikille osallistuneille,Hyvinkäältä Tuusulaan osuudella sateli sen verran että kastuttiin.Matkaa meille kertyi vain 140 km
> 30km/h keskarilla ja sykkeet pysyi juuri ja juuri PK:n puolella.



Neljänneltäkin Hyvinkään kävijältä kiitokset matkaseurasta. Kiva reissu oli, vaikka meinasi olla vähän takki tyhjänä lopussa ja sormet kohmeessa - eli tuo "vain" 140 km riitti mulle oikein hyvin  :Hymy: 

(Sainpas viimein rekisteröidyttyä tänne...)

----------


## VPR

Solvallan mäkien hinkkaajille tiedoksi että Nuuksiontie on taas ajettavassa kunnossa, etelään päin menevällä kaistalla on muutama routavaurio mutta muuten tie on päällystetty kokonaan ja Solvallan kohdalle on lisätty kaksi hidastetöyssyä. Uusi pyörätie on myös käytännössä valmis, siinä on vain muutama parin metrin kolo Kattilajärventien risteyksen tienoilla.

----------


## VPR

> Pitää ajaa toi reitti joskus myöhemmin, himottaa yhdistelmä Rinnekoti-1221



Olisko huomenna ajohaluisia? Ja reittihän oli https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...11,12&t=m&z=11

90 km / 3 h. Lähtö klo 18 tai 17 onnistunee kans, nyt on jo tarpeeksi valoisaa ja lämmintä että voi lähteä myöhemminkin liikenteeseen.

----------


## VPR

Hiljaista on, ajelen silti kuudelta tuvan ohi jos joku haluaa sittenkin mukaan.

_/edit:_ Menikin ylitöiksi niin katotaan ehtiikö tänään lenkille lainkaan.

----------


## Slaso

Perjantaina lähtö kivenlahden teboililta klo 18. Suunnitteilla 90km lenkki 30-32 nopeuksilla. Laitan reitin myöhemmin. 

Huom! Lenkki peruutettu.

----------


## kp63

> Ohessa oma hahmotelma alunperin VPR:n lanseeraamasta kesäkuun vähän pitemmästä PK-lenkistä 16 tai 17.6. Porukkaahan on jo alustavasti tulossa eli myös kansipaikkoja on jo tarjolla. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...54dbcd7f&msa=0



Otetaas muistutuksena ylös ja omalta osaltani päivän oltava su 17.6. Nyt alustava 10vrk sää lupaa kohtuu keliä.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntai OK, mukana ollaan.  :Hymy:  Onko reitti nyt tarkistettu kuntoon? Siirtymillä Leppävaarasta tulisi kokonaismatkaa mukavat 450.

----------


## kp63

pitäs olla. Toi toinen ruokapaikka hlinnassa on vielä tarkistettava . reitisssä on ainakin mun koneella 
joku ihme kiekura lopussa, pitäis kai piirtää uudestaan

----------


## Tommi G

> Otetaas muistutuksena ylös ja omalta osaltani päivän oltava su 17.6. Nyt alustava 10vrk sää lupaa kohtuu keliä.



Huomenna alkaa 600km,katsotaan onko palautunut tohon mennessä,kansipaikka kiinnostaa.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Osaako joku kertoa miten poljettava reitti on tuvalta mennä Solvallan urheiluopiston ohi ja jatkaa matkaa kohti vihdintietä, minkä yli kohti Lakiston golfkenttää, mistä tiedänkin reitin kohti tupaa Velskolan kautta. Autolla tullut mentyä Haukkalammen risteykseen asti ja kapeä+mutkainenhan tuo tie on, mutta tulisi ainekin kunnon mäkitreeni  :Leveä hymy:  Millainen tuo väli Solvalla-Vihdintie on?

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Caf...ra=ls&t=m&z=11

----------


## VPR

Se on hiekkatie, krossarilla tai maasturilla menee mukavasti. Eikä se ole autoille auki vaikka Google muuta väittääkin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Se on hiekkatie, krossarilla tai maasturilla menee mukavasti. Eikä se ole autoille auki vaikka Google muuta väittääkin.



Kiitos, olinkin joskus ymmärtänyt ettei sieltä pääse läpi, mutta ajattelin tilanteen muuttuneen viime vuosina. Ei tule turhaa reissua mäkien kanssa ja sitten tulisi hiekkaa eteen. Tulisi tietysti tuplatehokas mäkitreeni :P Taidan siis suunnata muualle hakemaan uusia reittejä.

----------


## kp63

> Otetaas muistutuksena ylös ja omalta osaltani päivän oltava su 17.6. Nyt alustava 10vrk sää lupaa kohtuu keliä.



piirsin reitin uudelleen + otin isonpellontien (sehän oli 2011 tosi ruttunen) pois + nimesin ruokapaikat.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...15474,0.066047

----------


## tunkkari

> piirsin reitin uudelleen + otin isonpellontien (sehän oli 2011 tosi ruttunen) pois + nimesin ruokapaikat.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...15474,0.066047





Tarkempia tietoja... Mistä lähtee ja moneltako? Millä keskarilla tarkoitus ajaa. Vapaa pääsy mukaan peesailemaan??

----------


## karhile

> Tarkempia tietoja... Mistä lähtee ja moneltako? Millä keskarilla tarkoitus ajaa. Vapaa pääsy mukaan peesailemaan??



Alkuperäisestä maps.google linkistä (löytyy esim. eilisen/perjantain klo.07.31 viestin lainauksesta) löytää noita tietoja:
Ajoaika noin 14h (>31km/h) ja kokonaisaika noin 16
7-23

Eli lähtö tuon perusteella 07.00 ja  lähtöpaikkana Bembölen kahvitupa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskikesällä valoisaa aikaa riittää, joten speksaanpa tällaisen:
Torstaina 21.6. klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta n. 157 km iltalenkki: Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk
Kaksi taukoa: Karkkilan ABC Masuuni (58 km) ja Mäntynummen Shell (+ 54 km).
Keskinopeus 28-30 km/h

Jonkinlaista varoitusvalotuikkua taakse ja eteen voisin suositella.

Vapaaehtoiset ilmoittatutumiset doodleen.

----------


## Privileged

Tällä tietoo mukana aatonaaton iltapyöräilyssä... seuraava päivä lomaa suurimmalla osalla, joten toivottavasti saadaan kunnon lössi liikenteeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

Hyvä Jari! Sitten saa seuraavana päivänä hyvällä omallatunnolla juoda yhden oluen.

----------


## mantis

Torstaina olis tarjolla mäet 30-lenkki, jossa mäet pyritään ajamaan ylös 30km/h, muuten mennään rentoa vauhtia. Ajellaan vaihteeksi vaikka Masala-båtvik-porkkala-espoo. Lähtö tuvalta klo18.

----------


## VPR

Molemmat torstaisuunnitelmat kuulostavat hyviltä, katsotaan miten tilanne kehittyy. Tarkoittaako "mäet 30" siis vähintään 30 vai tasan 30?

----------


## mantis

Koetetaan ajaa vähintään 30 km/h ylös. Kaikki mäet ei varmaan onnistu, mut ajetaan ne niin kovaa kun jaksetaan.

----------


## Iletys

> Molemmat torstaisuunnitelmat kuulostavat hyviltä, katsotaan miten tilanne kehittyy. Tarkoittaako "mäet 30" siis vähintään 30 vai tasan 30?



Reponen tässä varmaan tarkoitti, että "saako ajaa kovempaakin?"  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Reponen tässä varmaan tarkoitti, että "saako ajaa kovempaakin?"



Hyvin päätelty.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mukana torstaina, ainakin alustavasti. Mä kyllä voisin noudattaa tuota 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta ylämäissä.

----------


## kp63

> Otetaas muistutuksena ylös ja omalta osaltani päivän oltava su 17.6. Nyt alustava 10vrk sää lupaa kohtuu keliä.



Tällä hetkellä sääennuste on su osalta masentava. Jos ennuste pysyy en ainakaan ite lähde. La jalat ihan tönkkönä, mutta jos la sää on ennusteen mukainen eli aurinkoinen ja tyyni, niin parempi se eli ajetaan sitten 425 palauttavana. Mites arvon kahjot, onnistuisiko tarpeen tullen siirto lauantaiksi??

----------


## VPR

Lauantai sopii kyllä myös, mulla on silloin synttärit eli voin tarjota yhdet kahvit.  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

Lauantai vaikuttaisi sääennusteiden puolesta tosi hyvältä lenkkipäivältä, mutta toi 400 km Orivesi-kierros on mulle vähän liikaa. Löytyisiköhän lauantaina lähtijöitä myös vähän lyhyemmälle lenkille?

Henkilökohtaisesti houkuttelisi ajaa varaslähtöhengessä tuo Jari Kulmalan suunnittelema aatonaaton lenkki (Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk, 157 km) jo lauantaina, itse kun en aatonaattona taida mukaan ehtiä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Tällä hetkellä sääennuste on su osalta masentava. Jos ennuste pysyy en ainakaan ite lähde. La jalat ihan tönkkönä, mutta jos la sää on ennusteen mukainen eli aurinkoinen ja tyyni, niin parempi se eli ajetaan sitten 425 palauttavana. Mites arvon kahjot, onnistuisiko tarpeen tullen siirto lauantaiksi??



Lauantai onnistuu kyllä. Katselin itsekin noita ennusteita ja totesin, että tämä setti jää väliin, jos sunnuntaina pitäisi ajaa. Joudutaanko me VPR:n kanssa vetämään koko setti, jos sun jalat on loppu lauantaina?  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Ovatko ennusteet olleet oikeassa _kertaakaan_ tänä kesänä?

----------


## StePe

> Ovatko ennusteet olleet oikeassa _kertaakaan_ tänä kesänä?



Tätä on tullut ihmeteltyä moneen otteeseen kevään ja alkukesän aikana. Jostakin syystä ennusteisiin on valittu "pahin mahdollinen" vaihtoehto ja edes parin päivän päähän ei ole ajoitus osunut sinne päinkään. Harmittaa tässä itseäkin, kun on erehtynyt viikonloppujen aikatauluja etukäteen ennusteiden pohjalta suunnittelemaan. Onneksi viime sunnuntaina tuli ajettua perinteinen Tampereen lenkki, vaikka sääennuste tälläkin kertaa oli aika pessimistinen.

Lauantainakaan ei näkynyt Bembölessä tupalenkille lähtijöitä, vaikka lenkkikeli oli mitä parhain (sai tälläkin kertaa ajaa ihan omaan vapaaseen tahtiin reilun 4 h verryttelyn).

----------


## Tommi G

> Tällä hetkellä sääennuste on su osalta masentava. Jos ennuste pysyy en ainakaan ite lähde. La jalat ihan tönkkönä, mutta jos la sää on ennusteen mukainen eli aurinkoinen ja tyyni, niin parempi se eli ajetaan sitten 425 palauttavana. Mites arvon kahjot, onnistuisiko tarpeen tullen siirto lauantaiksi??



Tulevana viikonloppuna on valitettavasti muuta puuhaa enkä pääse osallistumaan vaikka kuinka haluaisin.
Hyvää matkaa kaikille jotka tonne lähtevät.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lauantaina pääsen minäkin mukaan pitkälle lenkille. Sitten vielä sunnuntaina HePo:n lenkillä sprinttimatka, niin 33 tunnin sisällä tulisi kilometrejä 600.

----------


## kp63

Hieno homma Jari. Nelistään homma sujuu ja keskarikin nousee. Muutkin tietysti tervetulleita. Sääennuste nyt To aamuna kaikilla (ilmatieteenlaitos, foreca, ja norskit) niin yksiselitteinen, että ehdotan että tapaamme *Tuvalla la kl 7.00.* Eka setti tosiaan 120km ja vienee nelistään tyyneen tai pikku myötäseen reippaan 3.5h eli ekat energiat ja nesteet sen mukaan. Mulla mukana pumppu ja yleistyökalu, jossa ketjuhärveli mukana eli jos on ahdasta, niin muut voi jättää ne pois. Tilanteen mukaan katsotaan sitten noi 2 vikaa jaksoa, josko ajetaan ne putkeen.

----------


## VPR

Messissä lauantaina. Tämänpäiväinen 30-setti on vielä vähän auki kun on pientä limaneritystä ja jalat ei tunnu vahvoilta.

----------


## Hirke

> Messissä lauantaina. Tämänpäiväinen 30-setti on vielä vähän auki kun on pientä limaneritystä ja jalat ei tunnu vahvoilta.




Itsekkin parin viikon lenkkitauon ja surkuhupaisan kesä kuumelentsun jälkeen voisin tulla tänään irrottamaan viimeisiäkin limoja keuhkoista.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Säästelen jalkoja lauantaille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hez3

Kiitokset 30-mäkiryhmälle vetoavusta. Reisistä vaan loppui potku ja koska maksimisykkeessäkin tuli uusi enkka, niin oli parempi jättää leikki kesken. Hangontien myötäisellä sain sen verran palauteltua, että tein vielä pikkukoukkauksen ennen kotiutumista. Pitänee käydä salaa harjoittelemassa...

----------


## mantis

^ Vähän turhan aikaisin luovutit, sillä homma keveni aika paljon loppua kohden kun reitti oli hieman tasaisempi ja tuuli myötäinen. Mutta tälläiset rypistykset ovat kehittäviä ja ens kerralla pysyy paremmin mukana. Kiitos vielä mukana olleille. Hyviä watteja näytti Polar tuossa kun selailin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hez3

no joo, mutta en tuntenut reittiä ennalta, joten en oikein osanut arvioida mitä on vielä tulossa. Aattelin sit etten jää teille muille jarruksi...

----------


## mantis

> Lauantai vaikuttaisi sääennusteiden puolesta tosi hyvältä lenkkipäivältä, mutta toi 400 km Orivesi-kierros on mulle vähän liikaa. Löytyisiköhän lauantaina lähtijöitä myös vähän lyhyemmälle lenkille?
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti houkuttelisi ajaa varaslähtöhengessä tuo Jari Kulmalan suunnittelema aatonaaton lenkki (Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk, 157 km) jo lauantaina, itse kun en aatonaattona taida mukaan ehtiä.



Mulle kans kelpais lyhyempi lenkki. Toi Jarin reitti olis kiva, mutta mä olen menossa torstaina ajelemaan sitä, joten ei viitsisi kahta kertaa ajaa samaa lenkkiä. Eli joku muu reitti olis mulle mieleisempi. Esim. Fiskarsissa ei olla mun muistaakseni vielä käyty: https://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...88c5bea1&msa=0

Tuo tai joku muu. Tuota voi sitten vapaasti muunnella.

----------


## happo

> Lauantai vaikuttaisi sääennusteiden puolesta tosi hyvältä lenkkipäivältä, mutta toi 400 km Orivesi-kierros on mulle vähän liikaa. Löytyisiköhän lauantaina lähtijöitä myös vähän lyhyemmälle lenkille?
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti houkuttelisi ajaa varaslähtöhengessä tuo Jari Kulmalan suunnittelema aatonaaton lenkki (Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk, 157 km) jo lauantaina, itse kun en aatonaattona taida mukaan ehtiä.



Tuollainen lyhyempi lennki olisi itsellenikin sopivampi.

----------


## TuH

> Mulle kans kelpais lyhyempi lenkki. Toi Jarin reitti olis kiva, mutta mä olen menossa torstaina ajelemaan sitä, joten ei viitsisi kahta kertaa ajaa samaa lenkkiä. Eli joku muu reitti olis mulle mieleisempi. Esim. Fiskarsissa ei olla mun muistaakseni vielä käyty: https://www.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...88c5bea1&msa=0
> 
> Tuo tai joku muu. Tuota voi sitten vapaasti muunnella.



Fiskarsin lenkki voisi olla ihan jees. 

Reitillä taitaa tosin olla pari cyclocross-kunnossa olevaa osuutta, joille on mielestäni turha lähteä renkaita rikkomaan. Ellei tilanne ole vastikään muuttunut, niin päällystämättömiä ovat ainakin Fagervikintie Inkoon kirkonkylän jälkeen (kierto Inkoon Rannikkotien ja 186:n kautta) ja Kuusiantie (kierto Pohjantien ja Mustiontien risteyksen kautta). Kokonaismatka ei taida noista koukkauksista juuri muuttua.

Olisiko kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka liioittelua? Karjaalla joku paikka ja Virkkalan ST-1?

----------


## happo

> Fiskarsin lenkki voisi olla ihan jees. 
> 
> Reitillä taitaa tosin olla pari cyclocross-kunnossa olevaa osuutta, joille on mielestäni turha lähteä renkaita rikkomaan. Ellei tilanne ole vastikään muuttunut, niin päällystämättömiä ovat ainakin Fagervikintie Inkoon kirkonkylän jälkeen (kierto Inkoon Rannikkotien ja 186:n kautta) ja Kuusiantie (kierto Pohjantien ja Mustiontien risteyksen kautta). Kokonaismatka ei taida noista koukkauksista juuri muuttua.
> 
> Olisiko kahden pysähdyksen taktiikka liioittelua? Karjaalla joku paikka ja Virkkalan ST-1?



Joo, ei mielellään cc-teitä  :Hymy:  Kierrellään ne miten olit kaavaillut. Jos toi on jotain 160 km, niin luulen että yksi pysähdys voisi riittää.

----------


## mantis

^Joo, olin tietoinen noista pätkistä mutta en viittynyt alkaa jokaista  pikkutietä viilaamaan tuohon karttaan. Eli kierretään nuo kuten  ehdotitte. Mä olen hieman aikataulu-rajoitteinen huomenna sikäli että  klo18 pitää olla kekkereissä, joten jos olis vain yksi pysähdys vaikka  tuolla Fiskarsissa? Ajellaan sitä perus 30-vauhtia tasaisesti. Ja lähtö  perinteisesti klo10 tuvalta.

----------


## happo

> ^Joo, olin tietoinen noista pätkistä mutta en viittynyt alkaa jokaista  pikkutietä viilaamaan tuohon karttaan. Eli kierretään nuo kuten  ehdotitte. Mä olen hieman aikataulu-rajoitteinen huomenna sikäli että  klo18 pitää olla kekkereissä, joten jos olis vain yksi pysähdys vaikka  tuolla Fiskarsissa? Ajellaan sitä perus 30-vauhtia tasaisesti. Ja lähtö  perinteisesti klo10 tuvalta.



Joo, 10 tuvalta.

----------


## TuH

Lauantain sääennuste sen kun paranee. Aamupäivällä saa ajaa tyynessä länteen ja iltapäivällä myötäisessä takaisin Espooseen!

----------


## Cranky

Sopiiko Fiskarsin porukkaan lähteä mukaan? Talvella tänne etelän humuun muuttaaneena ei noita hyväksi havaittuja yli satkun reittejä ole oikein tiedossa vielä. Fiskarsi vaikuttais oikein mainiolta lauantaikierrokselta eilisen 2 tunnin maastonautiskelun jälkeen. Tulee vähän myöhässä ilmoittautuminen/kysely...ehkä ilmestyn siis suoraan tuvalle katsastamaan tilanteen.

----------


## mantis

5 kuskia tuvalla, 4 kiersi Fiskarssin lenkin mainiossa kelissä. Oli lämmintä ja myötäisiä tuulia. Sais aina olla tälläistä! 

Tänään kertyi matkaa ovelta-ovelle 202km@32.4km/h, kiitos vielä seuralaisille ja crankylle naksunnan poistosta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuH

Mahtava oli lenkki, kiitos vielä kaikille Fiskarsin kiertäneille! Meinasi kyllä tulla vikalla 20 km noutaja, ei ollut enää yhtään ruutia jaloissa kun pääsin kotiin. 

Crankylle tiedoksi, että jos haluat omin päin polkaista saman tyyppisen lenkin mutta vähän lyhyempänä, niin Tähtelästä pohjoiseen kääntymällä pääset oikaisemaan suoraan Virkkalaan. Virkkalasta kun ajelet samaa reittiä takaisin kuin nyt paluumatkalla, niin siitä tulee semmoinen mukava noin 120 km Espoosta Espooseen.

----------


## Cranky

Kiitos tosiaan kaikille, hieno lenkki saatiin aikaan! Sama vika täällä, että ihan tyhjillä jaloilla taisteltiin viimeset kympit. Aivan lopussa jopa krampit vähän varoitteli, mutta ei onneksi sen pahemmin sitten tulleet päälle.

Hyvä tietää toi "oikoreitti", sooloiluun varmasti pätevä reitti, täytyy joskus kokeilla. On vaan tavannut toistaiseksi jäädä arkilenkit tuohon Veklahden/Volsin reiteille ajan puutteen takia.

----------


## happo

Siisti lenkki kaikinpuolin! Mulla iski lähinnä kova nälkä 20 km ennen loppua, jalat toimi ihan ok..magnesium tankkaus onnistunut ilmeisesti hyvin :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Kahvitteluryhmäkin on perillä. Löydettiin muuten PK-seudun lenkkien hienoin taukopaikka, Cafe Herkkuhetki.



Keli oli helteinen ja se näkyi myös paidassa.



Paluumatka avitti pitkät loivat mäet ja hyvä myötätuuli. Lopussa kuitenkin alkoi painaa ja KP:n jalat eivät enää kantaneet maalissa.



Kaikkiaan dataa kertyi 520 kilotavua.



Mahtava lenkki jollaista ei kyllä enää tänä vuonna ajeta. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/189599937

----------


## Ari_T

Olipas mahtava lenkki. En olisi vielä eilen uskonut, että tuo setti voisi mennä noin helposti. Ahteri ja jalat kestivät touhun yllättävän hyvin, eikä yläkroppakaan mennyt pahemmin jumiin vasenta kyynärpäätä lukuunottamatta. Alusta asti harrastettu voimistelu pyörän selässä auttoi.

Olosuhteet olivat ehkä aavistuksen liian hikiset mun makuun, mutta menihän se näinkin. Lopussa helpotti, kun ilma alkoi viilentyä. Ehdin vielä hyvin kotiin ennen pimeää - pyörä oli hississä 23:00.  :Hymy: 

Kiitoksia kaikille osallistujille!

----------


## kp63

Samoin kiitos Jarille, Arille ja Villelle. Ootte kovia jätkiä, mutta jotenkin vinksahtaneita, no sillee harmittomalla tavalla. Ikimuistoinen lenkki, joka ei toistu. Se on kyl hienoo ajaa tossa porukassa, ei kertaakaan mitään vaaratilannetta tms. Päivää kuvannee parhaiten usein hoettu: täs ei oo mitään järkee.

----------


## TuH

Tosi kova suoritus! Respect!

----------


## mantis

Mad props! Mulle riitti tänään 200 ja siinäkin oli riittävästi. Oliks teidän keskari oikeasti 33.3km/h? Tää oli vissiin se kp:n palauttava lenkki vai mitä  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

> Kahvitteluryhmäkin on perillä. Löydettiin muuten PK-seudun lenkkien hienoin taukopaikka, Cafe Herkkuhetki.



Mä olin jo ihan fiiliksissä että missä tämmönen hieno kahvipaikka on, no tiettyhän se oli orivedellä eli Villen mukaan PK-seudulla. Gee, thanks.

J.K. Tekee muuten höpöä vetää 6 tuntia fillarin selässä ja käydä kaverin bileissä juomassa saman verran kaljaa (eli 6kpl), olo on aika astraalinen.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mad props! Mulle riitti tänään 200 ja siinäkin oli riittävästi. Oliks teidän keskari oikeasti 33.3km/h? Tää oli vissiin se kp:n palauttava lenkki vai mitä



Toi keskari taisi yllättää meidätkin. Eilen kulki yllättävän hyvin monestakin syystä:
 * Suotuisat tuulet - ennusteiden mukaan piti olla ikävää vastatuulta paluumatkalla, mutta sitä ei ainakaan tuntunut osuvan pahasti kohdalle muutamia paikkoja lukuunottamatta.
 * Hyvin speksattu reitti - paluumatkasta oli iso osa aika helppoa tietä. Nousumetrejä tuolle reitille tuli "vain" n. 3 km eli ihan maltillisesti lenkin pituuteen nähden.
 * Lyhyet vedot auttaa jaksamaan - tämä on opittu jo monelta aiemmalta ylipitkältä. Nyt kukaan ei lähtenyt leikkimään edes lenkin alkuvaiheessa hyvävoimaisena vaan vedot pidettiin lyhyinä alusta lähtien.
 * Maltillinen mäkien vetäminen - tällä kertaa ajettiin mäet lenkin alkupuoliskolla todella maltillisilla tehoilla, mikä auttoi lenkin lopussa.
 * Kaikenlaisen muun hönöilyn välttäminen - nyt ei otettu missään kohtaa mäkikirejä, ajettu tiimitempoa jne.  :Hymy:  Pitkä matka sai ryhmän kunnioituksen tarvittavalla tavalla.

----------


## Iletys

> * Kaikenlaisen muun hönöilyn välttäminen - nyt ei otettu missään kohtaa mäkikirejä, ajettu tiimitempoa jne.  Pitkä matka sai ryhmän kunnioituksen tarvittavalla tavalla.



Off-topiccia. Tämä kuuluu HePo-lenkkien puolelle. Ei kait. Onnittelut täältäkin koko sakille. Jos ei tällaista tänä vuonna enää tule, niin voisi sitä porukalla edes kolmesatasen vääntää. Multa puuttuu sekin vielä.

----------


## juhone

Kova suoritus pitkänmatkalaisilta. Nostan pyöräilykypärääni teille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, kiitoksia porukalle taas mukaan houkuttelusta ylipitkälle lenkille. Tulipa tuollainenkin sitten koettua. Mulla tuli vielä tänään 170 km HePo-lenkillä päälle. Nyt jalat tuntuu viimeistellyiltä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Jep, kiitoksia porukalle taas mukaan houkuttelusta ylipitkälle lenkille. Tulipa tuollainenkin sitten koettua. Mulla tuli vielä tänään 170 km HePo-lenkillä päälle. Nyt jalat tuntuu viimeistellyiltä.



Päätit sitten saada sen sadelenkin, kun ei eilen loppumatkan ennusteista huolimatta kastuttukaan?  :Hymy:  Joo, ollaan me hulluja mutta sä oot meistä neljästä kaikkein kahjoin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Päätit sitten saada sen sadelenkin, kun ei eilen loppumatkan ennusteista huolimatta kastuttukaan?  Joo, ollaan me hulluja mutta sä oot meistä neljästä kaikkein kahjoin.



Gee, Thanks!
Cycling Explained

----------


## Birling

Oniitelut teille, oli se hurja matka ja Jari vielä tänään 170 sateessa medän"taviksien" kanssa.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Löytyykö kiinnostusta ( ja reittiehdotusta ) polkea heinäkuun puolessa välissä tuvalta 200-210km lenkki keskarilla 25-27? Olisi varmaan vaihtelun nimissä useimmille mielekästä suunnata kohti Janakkalaa ja palata vanhaa Tampereentieä sitten kohti tupaa. Taukomahdollisuuksista ei mitään tietoa, kun kerran googlen varassa teiden katselu. Pari taukoa olisi omaan tahtiin toimivat, että saa täytettyä pullot ja vaikka jälkimmäisellä hieman pidempi tankkaustauko.

----------


## Steely

> Löytyykö kiinnostusta ( ja reittiehdotusta ) polkea heinäkuun puolessa välissä tuvalta 200-210km lenkki keskarilla 25-27? Olisi varmaan vaihtelun nimissä useimmille mielekästä suunnata kohti Janakkalaa ja palata vanhaa Tampereentieä sitten kohti tupaa. Taukomahdollisuuksista ei mitään tietoa, kun kerran googlen varassa teiden katselu. Pari taukoa olisi omaan tahtiin toimivat, että saa täytettyä pullot ja vaikka jälkimmäisellä hieman pidempi tankkaustauko.



Tällainen kevyt cruisailytyyppinen (rasvanpoltto) lenkki kiinnostaa varsinkin kun loma alkaa tuossa heinäkuun puolivälissä.
Sopiva ajankohta voisi olla keskellä viikkoakin, koska monet ovat lomalla.
Toivottavasti muitakin kiinnostuneita löytyy ehkäpä Tammaravien osallistujajoukosta, jonne tämän ilmoituksen voisi myös laittaa.

----------


## Iletys

> Toivottavasti muitakin kiinnostuneita löytyy ehkäpä Tammaravien osallistujajoukosta, jonne tämän ilmoituksen voisi myös laittaa.



Taisi saada tämä viesti aikast nyrpeän vastaanoton Tammaravien puolella.  :Hymy:  Nyt on kyllä ehdottomasti oikeassa paikassa.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Tässä viimeisen parin vuoden aikana tullut ymmärrettyä, että Tammaravi-ketju on torstaisin polkevalle porukalle, missä pääosin muut polkijat lähempänä omaa tasoani ja tämä ketju sitten la/su Tupalenkeille, missä porukka Fillarikalenterin speksien mukaan polkee pidempään ja nopeammin kuin mikä on omien soololenkkien perusteella oma tasoni. Tästä johtuen en ole tätä ketjua kovin aktiivisesti viitsinyt seuralla, kun lenkkisuunnitelmat ovat 95% sellaisia että ei oikein ole voinut kuvitellakaan lähtevänsä riippakiveksi peesaamaan. Nyt kun polvi ei ole tykännyt juoksemisesta on tullut vietettyä enemmän aikaa fillarin satulassa ja Giro-osallistuminen toi myös oman motivaationsa polkemiseen. Samalla lenkkipituudet ovat kasvaneet ja onpahan nopeuksiinkin tullut jotain kehitystä. Toivottavasti ketjua lukee kuitenkin useampi hitaamminkin polkeva. 

Itsellä kanssa loma tuolloin menossa joten hyvin voi polkea arkenakin.

----------


## Kaissi

Minua kiinnostaisi myös kyseinen lenkki, mutta olen vielä hieman varovaisen skeptinen kestääkö kunto tuollaista reissua. Tähän mennessä pisimmät lenkit olleet noin 130 kilsaa ja vauhdit yksin ajettuna hieman tuon keskarin yläpuolella. Lisäksi olen vielä tuossa vaiheessa töissä l. itselle sopii joko arki-illat tai jokunen viikonloppu. Eli jos ajankohta sattuu kohdalle ja jos ehdin tuohon mennessä nostella pitkien lenkkien kilometrit edes tuonne 150 päälle niin voisin tulla mukaan kokeilemaan.

----------


## tapsalme

Moi,
onko n. 170-200km lenkille lähtijöitä sunnuntaina 24.6. ja noin 31-33 keskarilla?

T. Tapio

Ps. Meni eka Vätternrundan mukavasti 9h 5min ajoaika eli n 33 keskarilla

----------


## Iletys

> Tässä viimeisen parin vuoden aikana tullut ymmärrettyä, että Tammaravi-ketju on torstaisin polkevalle porukalle, missä pääosin muut polkijat lähempänä omaa tasoani ja tämä ketju sitten la/su Tupalenkeille, missä porukka Fillarikalenterin speksien mukaan polkee pidempään ja nopeammin kuin mikä on omien soololenkkien perusteella oma tasoni. Tästä johtuen en ole tätä ketjua kovin aktiivisesti viitsinyt seuralla, kun lenkkisuunnitelmat ovat 95% sellaisia että ei oikein ole voinut kuvitellakaan lähtevänsä riippakiveksi peesaamaan. Nyt kun polvi ei ole tykännyt juoksemisesta on tullut vietettyä enemmän aikaa fillarin satulassa ja Giro-osallistuminen toi myös oman motivaationsa polkemiseen. Samalla lenkkipituudet ovat kasvaneet ja onpahan nopeuksiinkin tullut jotain kehitystä. Toivottavasti ketjua lukee kuitenkin useampi hitaamminkin polkeva. 
> 
> Itsellä kanssa loma tuolloin menossa joten hyvin voi polkea arkenakin.



Ihan varmasti kiinnostusta on ja syytä ainakin olisi. Kyllä "nopeidenkin" kuskien olisi syytä polkea välillä hiljempaa ja kauemmin. Näillä espoon lenkellä kun tuo vauhti vaan tuppaa nousemaan kovaksi. Ketään ei silti tietääkseni jätetä jollei jäävä osapuoli sitä itse tahdo. (tää on kai tullut jos sanottua tarpeeksi monta kertaa). Nyt vaan speksaa lenkin ja ilmoittaa tänne tarkat reitit ja ajat. Vetäjän ei tarvitse olla keulilla koko aikaa.

----------


## Tassu

Mää ainakin kiinnostuin tuollaisesta pitkästä ja rauhallisesta lenkistä kun sitä ekan kerran tässä kuussa toivottiin. Ainakin haluaisin olla mahdollistamassa tällaista vaikka ihan vetäjänä. Sopiiko tuleva ajankohta omiin aikatauluihin, onkin sit eri asia, mutta viikollakin vois käydä kun tässä lomaillaan aika pitkään. Ollaan kuulolla. Nyt lähen mökille ja toivottavasti kerkeen torstain lenkille  mukaan.

P.S. Yhden reitin speksasin eilen ja tästä saa antaa kommentteja, pieni osa tiestöstä tuntematonta mulle.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5519532

----------


## VPR

> P.S. Yhden reitin speksasin eilen ja tästä saa antaa kommentteja, pieni osa tiestöstä tuntematonta mulle.
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5519532



Mahtaako Leppälammentie olla hiekkatie?

----------


## Ari_T

> Mahtaako Leppälammentie olla hiekkatie?



Jep, oli ainakin viime vuonna, kun koitettiin ajaa siitä.  :Hymy:  Tuohon suuntaan ajaessa tulee ikävä ylläri noin puolivälissä Leppälammentietä.

----------


## Birling

> Tällainen kevyt cruisailytyyppinen (rasvanpoltto) lenkki kiinnostaa varsinkin kun loma alkaa tuossa heinäkuun puolivälissä.
> Sopiva ajankohta voisi olla keskellä viikkoakin, koska monet ovat lomalla.
> Toivottavasti muitakin kiinnostuneita löytyy ehkäpä Tammaravien osallistujajoukosta, jonne tämän ilmoituksen voisi myös laittaa.



Tosi hieno tämä Glaciesvirin aiemmin  ehdottama 200-210 km kn 25-27 lenki-idea.
Osalla meistä viime su Vantaankoskelta klo 9 150 km ajaneilla olikin jo tämän tyyppisiä keskusteluja. ( Varsinki sellaisilla, jotka eivät yltyneen sateen vuoksi päässeet korottamaan siirtymien kanssa 190stä 200aan. )
Voisiko tälläisessä tapauksessa, jossa ei tiedetä mikä on paras hetki, tehdä Doodle ilmoittautumislistan, jossa myös eri päivävaihtoehtoja? JK?
Arki-ilta on kyllä epärealistinen. Jos ollaan töissä 16 asti, niin pyörät ehkä liikkuu 17.15 ja kotona aikaisintaan 2 yöllä ja seuraavana päivänä töihin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

200/25 -lenkin doodle-kutsun voisi tehdä joku, jolla kesän kalenterissa on enää vähän vapaita päiviä.
Doodlehan on todella helppokäyttöinen työkalu. Ensin tuonne: http://doodle.com/ ja sitten opastuksen mukaan.
Jos haluat valinnoiksi jotain muita kuin päivämääriä, käytä kohdassa 2 toimintaa "vapaa teksti".

----------


## Glaciesvir

Itse lomailen oikeastaan koko heinäkuun ja ainoa varaus on Kiskon tri-sprintti 7.7 lauantaina. Arki polkeminen kyllä edellyttää loamilua, koska muuten aikataulu menee kyllä naurettavaksi vaikka kesällä valoisaa onkin. Giro päivänä tuli 130 mittariin ja nyt perjantaina pitäisi saada noin 170km mittariin mökille polkiessa. Sen pohjalta osaa jo sanoa miten realistinen suunnitelma on. Näillä näkymin sopivalla vauhdilla ja parilla tauolla luulisi olevan ihan tehtävissä.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Caf...,3,5,6&t=m&z=9

Vähän mallailin sopivan mittaista reittiä ja mikä suuntautuisi paljon itselle uusille seuduille. Ei mitään hajua onko välissä hiekkaa ja onko ennen Janakkalaa reitillä jokin huoltis, missä täyttää juomapullot. Janakkalaan noin 100km ja Hyvinkää olisi noin 150 kilsan kohdalla. Itselle ideaali taukopaikat olisi noin 70km ja noin 140 km eli Hyvinkää osuisi aika hyvin sellaiseen kohtaan mihin polkee kahdella pullolla kun on jossain vaiheessa aiemmin täyttänyt pullot. Hyvinkäällä voisi sitten pitää hieman pidemmän tauon, että istuisi alaskin juoman+pullan kera tjsp. Ihan pelkillä geeleillä ja protskupatukalla ei viitsisi noin montaa tuntia polkea.

----------


## kp63

Streetwiew:llä näet teiden pinnat niin ei tarvi arvailla ja Googlella löydät samoin taukopaikat ja huoltoasemat, ei ole vaikeaa.

----------


## StePe

> Ei mitään hajua onko välissä hiekkaa ja onko ennen Janakkalaa reitillä jokin huoltis, missä täyttää juomapullot.



Ennen Janakkalaa huoltiksia on ainakin Läyliäisessä Neste ja Lopella Shell (ja Lopen keskustassa vähän reitiltä sivussa myös Neste). Launosessa Siwa aivan reitin vieressä. Vähikkälästä suora tie kohti Janakkalaa on ainakin aikaisempina vuosina ollut varsin karussa kunnossa (tämän kesän tilannetta en ole vielä käynyt tarkistamassa), mutta tuon välin voi kiertää myös esim. Tervakosken kautta, jolloin myös Linnatuuli moottoritien varressa osuu reitille mahdolliseksi tankkauspisteeksi.

----------


## karhile

> mutta tuon välin voi kiertää myös esim. Tervakosken kautta, jolloin myös Linnatuuli moottoritien varressa osuu reitille mahdolliseksi tankkauspisteeksi.



Kai sitä sitten käydään samalla myös puuhamaassakin :Vink: .

----------


## VPR

Viimeksi kun ajettiin sieltä Puuhamaa oli kiinni.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Streetwiew:llä näet teiden pinnat niin ei tarvi arvailla ja Googlella löydät samoin taukopaikat ja huoltoasemat, ei ole vaikeaa.



En tiedä millaisella nettiliittymällä operoit, mutta itsellä edes lyhyen kadun selaaminen streetview:llä kestää sen verran ettei ole mitenkään mielekästä kelata useita kilometrejä teitä tien pinnan osalta.

----------


## VPR

Ei sen tien jokaista metriä tartte kattoa, yleensä tie joko on tai ei ole päällystetty.

----------


## Tassu

> keskikesällä valoisaa aikaa riittää, joten speksaanpa tällaisen:
> Torstaina 21.6. Klo 18 bembölen kahvituvalta n. 157 km iltalenkki:



/capslock/
Kiitos, mahtilenkki!
/capslock/

----------


## VPR

Lenkki houkutteli runsaan osanoton ja kelikin suosi. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/191379873

----------


## Iletys

Ihan parhaita lenkkejä. Taukoja oli tarpeeksi. Meno oli rauhallista ja siistiä. Sykkeet pysyi aisoissa. Lämmintä (paitti pohkeet) ja valoisaa. Kiitos Jari!

----------


## Privileged

Ehdottomasti yksi kauden parhaimmista lenkeistä... keli oli mitä parhain ja tauot juuri passelit. Eli kiitokset Jarille lenkin speksaamisesta ja muille hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## Steni

Yep

Hieno lenkura, kiitokset myös täältä koko poppoolle.
Yllättävän kylmä ja pimeä oli jälkimmäisen tauon jälkeen, 
ei valot ja pitkähihainen olleet turhaan painolastina.
Vähän teki tiukkaa 03.45 herätä aamuvuoroon, 
kyllä uni ois maistunut pidempään.

----------


## ArtK

Aivan upea lenkki! Kiitokset innovaattorille ja kiitokset hyvälle ajoporukalle.

----------


## _teme

Kiitoksia vetomiehille ja muillekkin hyvästä seurasta. Loistava lenkki!

----------


## supera

Kiitos ! Aina kannattaa lähteä. Saunaan en reissun jälkeen mennyt, ne bisset kuitenkin join nautinolla. 

Kaveria ei jätetä tänäänkään, hyvät Jussit !

----------


## mantis

Mä tuun ainakin kurkkaa 10:ltä tuvalle josko ois lenkkiseuraa. Ei mitään yberpitkää ollut mielessä. Ehkä joku 100-120km.

----------


## supera

Avatkaas vielä kimppa-ajojen aikatauluista. Onko näin että Fillarikalenteri on paikka josta aikataulut löytää parhaiten ? Itseä kiinnostaa ainakin Bembölen lähtöjen aikataulut?  Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että " viralliset" ajopäivät on torstaina Tammat ja lauantaina pitempi lenkki. Onko Bembölestä lähtöjä muinakin päivinä ?

----------


## Iletys

> Avatkaas vielä kimppa-ajojen aikatauluista. Onko näin että Fillarikalenteri on paikka josta aikataulut löytää parhaiten ? Itseä kiinnostaa ainakin Bembölen lähtöjen aikataulut?  Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että " viralliset" ajopäivät on torstaina Tammat ja lauantaina pitempi lenkki. Onko Bembölestä lähtöjä muinakin päivinä ?



Eipä ole. Jos jotain muuta on, niin ne löytää juuri täältä.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Juhannuksen henk.koht enkkapitkä lenkki 163 km tuli poljettua keskarilla 24,3. Reitillä Espoo-Heinola. Vastatuuli oli suurimman osan matkasta ja Lahti-Heinola välillä huomasi tuulen, mäet ja kaupunkiongelmat. Sikäli positiivista että lopussa ei joutunut kuitenkaan taistelemaan, vaan polkeminen sujui edelleen mukavasti. Tältä osin luottamus 200/25 lenkille on olemassa. 

Doodle-kysely sopivasta päivästä ja olisinko saamassa seuraa:
http://www.doodle.com/iqvhact4h5us83uc

Edellisellä sivulla parikin reittisuunnitelmaa. Itseäni houkuttaisi suunnata ns. tuntemattomille teille eli kohti Tampereentietä, missä ei ole muuten tullut poljettua. kirkkonummen suuntaan tulee normisti lähdettyä ja varmaan omat 100+ lenkitkin suuntautuu enempi länteen. Tietty jos joku keksii mainion myötätuulisen ja vähä ylämäkisen reitin, niin toki kiinnostaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhile

> Doodle-kysely sopivasta päivästä ja olisinko saamassa seuraa:
> http://www.doodle.com/iqvhact4h5us83uc



Kannattaa huomioida, että Vuelta Vantaa ajetaan 22.7 eli vaikuttaa varmasti monen mahdollisuuksiin ajaa silloin. Itse en ehkä viitsisi edellisenäkään päivänä ajaa pitkää lenkkiä, tosin ehdin ajaa vain lyhyemmän Vueltan, joten kyllähän sen toki jaksaa ajaa mahdollisen pitkän lenkinkin päälle.

----------


## VPR

> Avatkaas vielä kimppa-ajojen aikatauluista. Onko näin että Fillarikalenteri on paikka josta aikataulut löytää parhaiten ? Itseä kiinnostaa ainakin Bembölen lähtöjen aikataulut?  Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että " viralliset" ajopäivät on torstaina Tammat ja lauantaina pitempi lenkki. Onko Bembölestä lähtöjä muinakin päivinä ?



Kuten Ile tossa puhuikin niin yleensä ajetaan silloin kun joku huutelee täällä porukkaa kasaan, päivä voi olla melkein mikä tahansa viikonpäivä mikä nyt kokoon kutsujalle parhaiten sopii.

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Kannattaa huomioida, että Vuelta Vantaa ajetaan 22.7 eli vaikuttaa varmasti monen mahdollisuuksiin ajaa silloin. Itse en ehkä viitsisi edellisenäkään päivänä ajaa pitkää lenkkiä, tosin ehdin ajaa vain lyhyemmän Vueltan, joten kyllähän sen toki jaksaa ajaa mahdollisen pitkän lenkinkin päälle.



Eipäs käynyt vuelta alkuunkaan mielessä vaan mallailin oman kalenterin mukaan, kun pitäisi ehtiä mökille rakennuspuuhiinkiin. Läpsyttelin sitten useamman vaihtoehdon, niin voipahan haarukoida. Heinäkuun vika viikonloppu olisi itselleni paras, mutta muutkin käy. Olisi kiva lopettaa loma kunnon reippailulla. Jos ehtisi alkukuusta polkemaan 100+ päivän treenimielessä.

----------


## Birling

Löytyisikö tälle 200/25 lenkille aikaa 14-15.7 tai arkipäivänä noiden la+su läheltä? 22.7 on Vuelta ja 28.7 Botnia Pyöräily. No jälkimmäinen starttaa Vöyriltä, joten sinne ei nyt moni täältä lähde. Itse kyllä menen, kun olin 2011 ja se menee mökkimme ohitse Vähässäkyrössä.

----------


## _teme

200/25 lenkkiä varten rustasin itselleni parhaiten käyvät päivät doodleen.
mutta ko. lenkki mahtuisi kalenteriin myös 14-15.7. viikonlopuksi

----------


## sykeli

Samoin. 14-15.7. viikonloppu sopii myös.

----------


## Kaissi

Mulle sopisi myös tuo 15.7 sunnuntai.

----------


## mantis

Huomenna lähetään näillä näkymin taas kiusaamaan jalkoja ja kroppaa tuvalta klo18. Ei oo mitään spesifiä vielä mielessä, mutta Ilen mukaan pitäis olla jotain herkistävää eli sen mukaan keksitään jotain.

----------


## Iletys

> Huomenna lähetään näillä näkymin taas kiusaamaan jalkoja ja kroppaa tuvalta klo18. Ei oo mitään spesifiä vielä mielessä, mutta Ilen mukaan pitäis olla jotain herkistävää eli sen mukaan keksitään jotain.



Yhtenä ajatuksena voisi olla käydä ajamassa tupa-velskola-rinnekoti-velskola-solvalla-tupa (u-muotoinen lenkki). Eli mäet ripeästi ja välit 100 kadenssilla palautellen. Eiköhän siinä sitten herkkänä ole?

----------


## mantis

^Mikä jottei ja tuohon paluu-matkalle voidaan vaikka ottaa pieni paritempo välille tupa-solvallantie (siis siihen risteykseen joka on turuntiellä).

----------


## kp63

*Sunnuntai 8.7 PK-lenkki tuvalta 11 ?.* Löytyskö kiinnostuneita noin 3h+tauko+3h (= 180-190km) lenkille.

----------


## VPR

> *Sunnuntai 8.7 PK-lenkki tuvalta 11 ?.* Löytyskö kiinnostuneita noin 3h+tauko+3h (= 180-190km) lenkille.



Juu vois kiinnostaa. Pitäis lähettää jossain välissä Garmini huoltoon telinerikon takia mutta eiköhän se vielä ens viikon kestä teipillä vahvistettuna.

----------


## kp63

ok, vois olla vaik tommonen

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...69568,0.512924

----------


## VPR

Joo toi on hyvä, on pitäny ajaa noi Antiaistentie ja Karstuntie jo pidemmän aikaa putkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## tapsalme

Onko sunnuntaina lähtijöitä pidemmälle lenkille?

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko sunnuntaina lähtijöitä pidemmälle lenkille?



Mitä tarkoittaa pidempi lenkki? 200, 300 vai 400 km?  :Hymy: 

Voisin väsätä sunnuntaiksi jonkun ~150 km lenkin, jos löytyy muita ajohaluisia. Ja kun täällä aina höpistään nopeudesta, joku 30-33 km/h riippuen vetäjien määrästä, reitistä ja tuulista voisi olla sopiva.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Onko sunnuntaina lähtijöitä pidemmälle lenkille?



Mukana ollaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Ihan perinteinen Tupalenkki huomenna klo 10. Pk. Pituudesta ei ole päätetty ja siitä ja reitistä sovitaan aamulla.

----------


## mantis

^Jos ei tuu yllätyksiä niin, koitan keretä aamulla mukaan.

----------


## tapsalme

> Mitä tarkoittaa pidempi lenkki? 200, 300 vai 400 km? 
> 
> Voisin väsätä sunnuntaiksi jonkun ~150 km lenkin, jos löytyy muita ajohaluisia. Ja kun täällä aina höpistään nopeudesta, joku 30-33 km/h riippuen vetäjien määrästä, reitistä ja tuulista voisi olla sopiva.



Tuo 150km ja n. 30km/h sopii mulle. Tosin 200km myös ok. Lähtö klo 10 tuvalta?

----------


## mantis

^Tuli yllätys kun tuubi puhkesi heti kun läksin kotoa, mutta huomenna voisi yrittää uudestaan.

----------


## Iletys

> ^Tuli yllätys kun tuubi puhkesi heti kun läksin kotoa, mutta huomenna voisi yrittää uudestaan.



No oliko se yllätys?  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

Mäkin taidan ilmaantua sunnuntaina tuvalle. Oisko heinäkuun kunniaksi klo 11 lähtö mitään? :-)

----------


## Jan Kruse

> ^Tuli yllätys kun tuubi puhkesi heti kun läksin kotoa, mutta huomenna voisi yrittää uudestaan.



Me jo arvelimme muuta syytä. 

Meitä oli viisi ja kävimme Porkkalan eteläkärjessä. Sieltä jatkoimme Siuntion ja Kahvimaan kautta Tuvalle. Porkkalasssa oli hienoa käydä ajamassa mantiepyörällä. Ajoimme kohtuullisen vauhdikkaasti ne pyöreät 130km sopivan tuulisessa säässä.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Mäkin taidan ilmaantua sunnuntaina tuvalle. Oisko heinäkuun kunniaksi klo 11 lähtö mitään? :-)



Klo 11 sopii minulle  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

^Mulle sopii kans 11, jos vielä ari kuittaa niin sitten on lähtö 11:sta.

Ile:  ei ollut yllätys, mutta ottaen huomioon että se piti paineet yön yli  ihan hyvin niin olen kyllä hieman pettynyt. Toi caffe latex on ihan  paskaa litkua, ei tee mitä lupaa. Mää pistän tufoa sisään seuraavaks ja  jos se ei toimi niin sit luovutan ja laitan uuden tuubin tilalle.

----------


## Heikki

> ^Mää pistän tufoa sisään seuraavaks ja  jos se ei toimi niin sit luovutan ja laitan uuden tuubin tilalle.



Sorry nyt, mut mä olen ymmärtänyt, että nämä paikkausvaahdot antavat vain yhden mahdollisuuden. Joko reikä umpeutuu ekalla yrittämällä tai sitten ei. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa uusi tuubi tilalle, jatkoyritykset ovat turhaa paikkavaahdon tuhlausta. Vaahto vaahdon päälle ei auta. Ja toimiva vaahto on Vittoria PIT STOP!

----------


## Ari_T

Joo, 11 tuvalta sopii mullekin. Koitan väsäillä jonkun ~150 km reitin vielä tänään.

----------


## mantis

^Heikki, mä en tiennytkään tota. Ootko varma tuosta ja mihin se perustuu?

----------


## Iletys

> Ile:  ei ollut yllätys, mutta ottaen huomioon että se piti paineet yön yli  ihan hyvin niin olen kyllä hieman pettynyt. Toi caffe latex on ihan  paskaa litkua, ei tee mitä lupaa. Mää pistän tufoa sisään seuraavaks ja  jos se ei toimi niin sit luovutan ja laitan uuden tuubin tilalle.



Taitaa se lattekahvi olla sellasta ehkäsyvaahtoa. Eli voi pistää valmiiksi tuubiin. Paikkaa sitten pienet reijät jos niitä syntyy. Se tufon extreme toimii jos osaa käyttää. Se sun reikä oi vaan niin ammottava, että siihen ei varmaan ehkäsytkään auta. Toivottavasti tuo Pit Stop on hyvää kamaa. Sen tapaista kun taskusta löytyy.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Taidan piipahtaa Tuvalla lähtöaikaan, jos olette suuntaamassa Kirkkonummelle, niin voin tulla kokeilemaan joksikin matkaa kovempaa vauhtia. Noin 150 km on matkana liian pitkä viime viikon 160 km lenkin päälle ja ennen ensi viikon tri-kisaa. Enkä usko edes pysyväni noin 30 keskarissa koko matkaa muutenkaan. Mikäli tavoitekeskari menee 33 hujakoille, niin jätän roikkumisenkin väliin.

----------


## tapsalme

Olen mukana tänään klo 11

----------


## Ari_T

Tässä pari ehdotelmaa lenkiksi:
Vihti - Vihtijärvi - Nurmijärvi
Mantiksen Lohjanjärven kierros

----------


## Heikki

Jos vaahto ei kerralla pure, tuskin se toimii sitten toisellakaan kerralla. Ja kyllä se venttiilikin siinä samalla tukkeutuu.

----------


## mantis

Mä en päässekkään tulemaan kun pitää tuota rouvan tilannetta nyt seurata vähän tarkemmin. Hyvää lenkkiä!

^Heikki, mä laiton kaikesta huolimatta eilen tufon extremeä caffen tilalle ja ainakin eilen illalla kun kävin tuossa kadulla koe-ajamassa 10barin paineilla niin kesti. Nähtäväksi jää onko tuo pysyvää.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Roikun tupalenkin matkassa Veikkolaan. Alussa meidän ohi meni vauhdikkaampi porukka minkä peesissä mentiin vitosen pätkä 33,9 keskarilla, mikä oli meikäläiselle selvästi liian rajua vetoa. Meinasi aamiainen päätyä tienposkeen jossain vaiheessa. Sitten vauhti vähän rauhoittui ja sai hyvää tuntumaa kunnon vauhtiin. Viikonlopun viisi tuntisille ei kannata lähteä 30-ryhmään, mutta 2-3 tuntinen voisi toimiakin.

----------


## TuH

Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille, oli oikein mainio lenkki!

Tuvalta tuvalle kertyi matkaa karvan verran alle 143 kilsaa keskinopeudella 32,7 km/h. Nopeita kymppejä seitsemäs (34,0 km/h) ja kymmenes (38,7 km/h). Pukkasi ihan hellettäkin, Palojoelle tultaessa lämpöä oli ihan 27 astetta. 

Lenkin gepsijälki löytyy tuolta: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/194593021

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitokset myös minunkin puolesta tämän päivän lenkille. Loistava lenkki ja kiitokset sopivan hitaista ylämäistäkin :Vink: . Muutamassa mäessä syke hakkas aika hyvin.
Varsinkin nuo pari kympin vetoa olivat mahtavia!

----------


## Ari_T

Hauskaa oli taas - kiitokset kaikille osallistuneille. Yllättävän tasaisia noi kympit oli lopulta. Se yksi vähän kovempi tuli mutta muuten noi mahtuu aika pieneen väliin.

----------


## Tommi G

> *Sunnuntai 8.7 PK-lenkki tuvalta 11 ?.* Löytyskö kiinnostuneita noin 3h+tauko+3h (= 180-190km) lenkille.



Mukana

----------


## jopo73

> Mukana



Kuten myös...

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Doodle-kysely sopivasta päivästä ja olisinko saamassa seuraa:
> http://www.doodle.com/iqvhact4h5us83uc



Lenkki kerännyt mukavasti kiinnostusta ja parhaiten sopivaksi päiväksi nyt haarukoitunut heinäkuun viimeinen sunnuntai. Alle reittiehdotus, mikä olisi mahdollisimman yksinkertainen muistettava.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Caf...2,4,5&t=m&z=11

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Lenkki kerännyt mukavasti kiinnostusta ja parhaiten sopivaksi päiväksi nyt haarukoitunut heinäkuun viimeinen sunnuntai. Alle reittiehdotus, mikä olisi mahdollisimman yksinkertainen muistettava.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Caf...2,4,5&t=m&z=11



En oikein suosittele tuota tietä nro 186 ajamaan Muurlasta Virkkalaan - olematon piennar ja autojen nopeudet 80-100 km/h ...

Sen sijaan tie 104 Sammatista - Karjalohjan kautta Pohjaan ja edelleen Karjaalle on nautittava - piennar tosin myöskin aika kapea, mutta autojen nopeudet alhaisemmat ...Karjaalta tietä 1103 ja edelleen 1050 Fagervikin kautta Inkooseen..

----------


## VPR

> *Sunnuntai 8.7 PK-lenkki tuvalta 11 ?.* Löytyskö kiinnostuneita noin 3h+tauko+3h (= 180-190km) lenkille.



Sääennuste näyttää hieman sateiselta tällä hetkellä.

Ajattelin huomenna töiden jälkeen polkaista tuon lenkin joka on jo pari kertaa pitänyt ajaa: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...11,12&t=m&z=11
Onko muita ajohaluisia?

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=VPR;1861518]Sääennuste näyttää hieman sateiselta tällä hetkellä.

Näin on ja ainakin *omalta osaltani perun sunnuntain 8.7 PK-lenkin.*

----------


## Tommi G

[QUOTE=kp63;1861795]



> Sääennuste näyttää hieman sateiselta tällä hetkellä.
> 
> Näin on ja ainakin *omalta osaltani perun sunnuntain 8.7 PK-lenkin.*



Jää minultakin ajamatta.

----------


## Birling

Minulle ei tuo 29.7. 200/25 lenkki sovi, kun olen la Botnia Pyöräilyssä. Ehdotankin 14.7. TdH reitin ajoa. Sitä 140 km:iä voi jokainen siirtymillään korottaa, jos tarvis.
Enempi tuolla:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...60#post1864160

----------


## kp63

Ajelen tänään Espoon keskuksesta jonkun 3h alaPK-lenkin (28-30) sateesta huolimatta. lähtö 15-16, ilmoittele jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## TuH

Onkos tuvalle tiedossa tänä viikonloppuna muita lähtöjä kuin tuo "Espoon hitaat"?

----------


## kp63

> Onkos tuvalle tiedossa tänä viikonloppuna muita lähtöjä kuin tuo "Espoon hitaat"?



Su ajelen Kalajärveltä semmosen 2.5 max 3h lenkin. Jos kiinnostaa, niin voidaan treffata lahnuksen shellillä kl 14-15.

----------


## TuH

> Su ajelen Kalajärveltä semmosen 2.5 max 3h lenkin. Jos kiinnostaa, niin voidaan treffata lahnuksen shellillä kl 14-15.



Mjoo, menee vähän myöhäiseksi itelle, ajan varmaan sitten omaan tahtiin jo aamupäivästä.

----------


## Glaciesvir

200/25 lenkille tarjolla tällä hetkellä huonoa keliä, mutta ennuste nyt voi vielä muuttua moneen kertaan. Ehkä reitin osalta voisi miettiä sellaista ettei puske 100km suoraan ulos ja sitten kiroa mahdollista ukkosmyrskyä, kun on pakko tulla sama matka takaisin. Mieluusti sitä jättää "pakotien" auki, jos keli menee mahdottomaksi. Taukoineen ja siirtymineen kuitenkin noin 9 tunnin reissu kyseessä.

----------


## sykeli

Doodlessa kaikille, paitsi Karhileelle, näyttäisi sopivan myös lauantai. Forecalla ja  Ilmatieteen laitoksella on harvinainen yksimielisyys siitä, että sunnuntaina sataa, mutta aikuisten oikeasti sadealueen reitit tiedetään vasta 3-5 vuorokautta ennen. Ehkä ennusteisiin kannattaisi alkaa luottamaan joskus keskiviikon ja torstain tietämillä.

----------


## kp63

Moi pari vinkkiä: kattokaa valmiiksi 3 eri reittiä eli länsi, pohjoinen ja itä, jos sää erilainen niin voi vähän pelata suunnalla ja taukojen sijoittelulla. Varsinkin vikan tauon jälkeen kastumisella ei oo mitään väliä. Kokemuksesta sellanen +20 riittää, niin sade ei haittaa, kun on joku tuulta pidättävä takki mukana. Sateella menee renkaita eli sisureita ylimäärä mukaan. Toivotaan kuitenkin poutaa ja hyvää lenkkiä.

----------


## VPR

Huomiselle luvataan 23 astetta ja aurinkoa, lenkkiehdotuksia?

----------


## tapsalme

VPR, mihin aikaan olet lähdössä? Mä pääsen klo 11 jälkeen. Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tuo Mantiksen Lohjanjärven kierros

----------


## VPR

Töiden jälkeen illalla, toi on iltalähdöksi noin kolmanneksen liian pitkä.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Moro, mulla olisi tää viikko vielä lomaa.... voisin tehdä hyvin aamupäivän lenkkejä (2-5h), jos löytyy lähtijöitä. Sääennusteet näyttää tosi hyviltä ti-pe välillä.
Mulle sopisi hyvin lähtö esim 9-10 välillä. Onko kiinnostuneita? Vauhdit voi olla siinä kolmenkympin hujakoilla. Hiljaisempikin käy, koska triathlonskaboista ei ole kuin
viikko ja palautuminen on menossa... Illat sopii tietysti myös, mutta nyt pystyisi hyvin nautiskelemaan kaikessa rauhassa  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Mulla olis sulle keskiviikoksi oiva palautumislenksu  :Hymy: . Käydään ensin Velskolan mäessä poistaa hapot sun jaloista 6x1.5min, sitten huilitaan 10-30min auringosta nauttien ja päälle semmonen 2-2.5h tunnin PK ajelu ja jos ajetaan toi noin 30km/h, niin mun on sitten saatava vetää koko ajan. Jos ajatus sopii, niin treffit siihen velskolantien ja kunnarlantien risteykseen 8-12 väliin.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mulla olis sulle keskiviikoksi oiva palautumislenksu . Käydään ensin Velskolan mäessä poistaa hapot sun jaloista 6x1.5min, sitten huilitaan 10-30min auringosta nauttien ja päälle semmonen 2-2.5h tunnin PK ajelu ja jos ajetaan toi noin 30km/h, niin mun on sitten saatava vetää koko ajan. Jos ajatus sopii, niin treffit siihen velskolantien ja kunnarlantien risteykseen 8-12 väliin.



Voisin tulla mukaan. Joudun tosin tulemaan crossarilla, kun maantiefillari on vielä jonkin aikaa telakalla odottamassa osalähetystä.

----------


## tapsalme

Mä voisin tulla myös mukaan ja ehdin risteykselle klo 11. Sopiiko tuo aika teille?

----------


## kp63

Mulle klo 11.00 ok. Toi mäkiosuus vie 30min. Päälle esim tommonen vastapäivään.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...289a7eda&msa=0

----------


## Ari_T

Joo, 11 sopii mullekin.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Mun osallistuminen vielä epävarmaa, voi olla et tulisin mahdollisesti pelkälle maantiepätkälle. Tein äsken pidemmän palauttavan treenin ja katson aamulla fiilistä. Vielä vähän hapottaa toi kisa. Lenkki toteutuu näköjään jokatapauksessa, osallistuin tai en. Aikataulu on ok, jos päätän osallistua.

----------


## TuH

Olen myös lähdössä päivälenkille huomenna, mahdollisesti jotain Pikkala-Tähtelä-Virkkala-Lapinkylä-tyyppistä kierrosta (reilu sata km). Ei mitään treenitavoitteita, ihan vain rentoa fillarointia noin kolmenkybän keskarilla. 

Koukkaan joka tapauksessa Bembölen kautta, joten jos joku muu haluaa liittyä mukaan, niin voin tehdä pienen stopin kahvituvalla (klo 11 tai klo 12) ennen varsinaista lenkkiä.

----------


## JaakkoRa

Tuun mukaan KP:n lenkille. Nähdään kohtapuolin!

----------


## JaakkoRa

Kiitos kaikille lenkistä. KP:n järkkäämälle lenkille osallistui 4 kuskia. Kuuma keli tuntui ainakin itsellä, olisi pitänyt ottaa enemmän nestettä ja energiaa mukaan. Kiitokset myös tekniikkavinkeistä kokeneimmille.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Valitettavasti joudun jättämään 200/25 lenkin väliin. Viime lenkin jälkeen särkenyt polvia ikävästi ettei viitsi lähteä ylittämään itseään pahemman vamman pelossa.

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitoksia myös mun puolesta hyvästä reenistä tänään. Lisää tällaisia vaan ja pitää itekin alkaa vetää tähän tyyliin noita mäkitreenejä. Takavaihteen vaijeri oli rispaantunut melkein poikki joten ei ihme etteivät vaihteet pysyneet paikalla.

----------


## Viineri

Moi! Olisko La 10:00 perinteiselle Tupalenkille lähtijöitä?  Eli 100-130km yhdellä kaffetauolla mahdollisimman pieniä teitä, vauhti porukan mukaan.
Keliksi on luvattu sopivan lämmintä.

----------


## tapsalme

> Moi! Olisko La 10:00 perinteiselle Tupalenkille lähtijöitä?  Eli 100-130km yhdellä kaffetauolla mahdollisimman pieniä teitä, vauhti porukan mukaan.
> Keliksi on luvattu sopivan lämmintä.



Olen mukana.

----------


## ristopee

Pari päivää sitten (illalla) Bodomin lähellä oleva Snettansintie oli päällystetty kivimurskeella, ilmeisesti odotti uutta asfalttia. Tuli tiukka u-käännös vähän ennen Röyläntien risteystä. Mahtaako joku tietää onko tuo tie jo kunnossa?

----------


## TeroMA

> Pari päivää sitten (illalla) Bodomin lähellä oleva Snettansintie oli päällystetty kivimurskeella, ilmeisesti odotti uutta asfalttia. Tuli tiukka u-käännös vähän ennen Röyläntien risteystä. Mahtaako joku tietää onko tuo tie jo kunnossa?



Tiistaina kun ajoin siitä, niin kysyin paikalla olleilta tietyösediltä, ja he sanoivat että asfaltti vedetään keskiviikkona. Eli sillä perusteella voisi vaikka ollakin jo kunnossa - en ole kyllä käynyt itse katsomassa sen jälkeen. Ehkä joku tietää tarkemmin?

----------


## JaakkoRa

Me ajettiin siitä kulmalta eilen keskiviikkona ja silloin siinä jotain töitä tehtiin. Ei tietoa onko vielä valmis.

----------


## Hez3

> Valitettavasti joudun jättämään 200/25 lenkin väliin. Viime lenkin jälkeen särkenyt polvia ikävästi ettei viitsi lähteä ylittämään itseään pahemman vamman pelossa.



Onko tuolle sunnuntain lenkile vielä lähtijöitä? Sääennuste on aika ukkospainotteinen.

----------


## VPR

Norjalaisten ennuste näyttää ihan hyvää keliä.

----------


## Viineri

> Olen mukana.



Sittenhän meitä on ainakin kaksi lähdössä, eli nähdään Lauantaina kympiltä.

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Onko tuolle sunnuntain lenkile vielä lähtijöitä? Sääennuste on aika ukkospainotteinen.



Foreca lupaa myrskyä ja accuweather +29. Hieman oli puhetta homman siirrosta lauantaille ja reitistä riippuen voisin tulla mukaan osaksi matkaa kokeilemaan jalkoja.

----------


## timppa_234

> Onko tuolle sunnuntain lenkile vielä lähtijöitä? Sääennuste on aika ukkospainotteinen.



Juu on. En ehdi ajamaan lauantaina, joten sunnuntain 200/25 on ainoa vaihtoehto. Tämänhetkiset sääennusteet ei vaan lupaa kauhean hyvää. Jos kelit paranee ja lähtijöitä on vähintään 3 niin olen mukana.

----------


## karhile

Itse pystyn lähtemään lauantainakin, mutta silloin vain osaksi matkaa alkuillan muun menon takia. Ukkoskuuroja sunnuntaiksi lupailee sekä Foreca että ilmatieteenlaitos, joten ei ihan hyvältä näytä.

----------


## Hez3

Mulle sunnuntai on ainoa mahdollinen. Ukkoskuurothan saattaa olla hyvinkin paikallisia, joten hyvällä tuurilla pysytään kuivana. Onko reitistä jo joku lukkoonlyöty versio? Olisko lähtö klo 10 tuvalta?

----------


## Glaciesvir

Mites reittinä tälläinen lenkura, mikä mahdollistaisi loikkimisen kesken pois, kun vedetään tuvan tienoilla kahdeksikko? Poljin jälkimmäisen lenkin kolme viikkoa sitten, mutta eka kierros on monelta osin tuntematon. Voisin lähteä alusta mukaan ja katsoa miten paikat kestää. Huominen sopisi minulle nyt paremmin ja ennustekin näyttää paremmalta. Tuvalta voisi lähteä 1000 liikkeelle.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Caf...13,15&t=m&z=11

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Moi! Olisko La 10:00 perinteiselle Tupalenkille lähtijöitä?  Eli 100-130km yhdellä kaffetauolla mahdollisimman pieniä teitä, vauhti porukan mukaan.
> Keliksi on luvattu sopivan lämmintä.



Mukana

----------


## Glaciesvir

200/25 reittiä tuli testattua Masalan risteykseen asti. Röykästä vedettiin Nurmijärvelle 1311-tietä pitkin, kun arvottiin reittiä ja navi-tarkistus kertoi edessä olevan jonkin verran hiekkaa. Nurmijärvellä kannattaa harkita taukoa, koska itsellä tuntui Keimolaan olevan turhan pitkä matka. Toisaalta nukuin pommiin ja jäi aamiainen vähiin. Velksolan mäkien jälkeen oikein mukava reitti kaikkiaan. Tasaista paljon ja yllättävän paljon alamäkiä ilman isoja ylämäkiä. Omat päiväkilsat meni 135 tasolle ja keskri taisi olla himpin yli 25, kun Bropackan mäet vei kaiken mehun koneesta.

----------


## Hez3

Tässä olis yksi vaihtoehto sunnuntain lenkiksi. Reitillä on pikkuisen vähemmän isoja teitä kuin tuossa 8-lenkissä. Sammatista tai Karjalohjalta luulisi löytyvän joku taukopaikka, Karjaalta viimeistään ja sitten Inkoossa näyttäisi myös löytyvän taukopaikka.

http://goo.gl/maps/Z9dAc

No katsotaan aamun sääennuste missäpäin on vähemmän ukkosen uhkaa, käyn joka tapauksessa 10:ltä tuvalla katsomassa onko lähtijöitä.

----------


## TuH

> Mites reittinä tälläinen lenkura, mikä mahdollistaisi loikkimisen kesken pois, kun vedetään tuvan tienoilla kahdeksikko? Poljin jälkimmäisen lenkin kolme viikkoa sitten, mutta eka kierros on monelta osin tuntematon. Voisin lähteä alusta mukaan ja katsoa miten paikat kestää. Huominen sopisi minulle nyt paremmin ja ennustekin näyttää paremmalta. Tuvalta voisi lähteä 1000 liikkeelle.



Jälkimmäisellä kierroksella K-osuus eli Lieviöntie sopii paremmin cyclocrossiin (soratie). Sitä edeltävä Niemenkyläntie ei ole sekään kovin ihanteellinen ryhmäajoon, siellä on kuuden kilometrin matkalta todella vaarallisia routavaurioita.

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkilä oli 7hlö. Käytiin Vattolan kioskilla kahvilla. Kilometrejä kertyi 134, nousua 1200m, keskarilla 31,0. Harvinaisen hienosta kelistä saimme nauttia, tätä lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

[QUOTE=Glaciesvir;1875674]200/25 reittiä tuli testattua Masalan risteykseen asti. nukuin pommiin ja jäi aamiainen vähiin. QUOTE]

Itse en nukkunut pommiin, mutta suoritin askareet niin leppoisasti, että myöhästyin reilusti lähdöstä. Lähdin kuitenkin samaan suuntaan, jos vaikka olisin saavuttanut, mutta turha toivo. Ajoin sitten itsekseni 83 kilsan lenkin  25.5 keskarilla.

Nyt kun 200/25 on mennyt melko säätämiseksi säänkin osalta, joka nyt tosin näyttää melko hyvältä, niin taitanee itseltä jäädä tuo sunnuntainkin ajo. Tänäänkin jo polvessa muutama vihlaisu tuntui ja kun en mitään pasta-annostakaan ole sisääni ahtanut, niin taidan tyytyä mahdollisesti puolet lyhyempään Vantaankosken-lenkkiin. Ihan kiinnostavalta toki näyttäisi tuo Hez3:n ehdottama lenkki.

----------


## kp63

> Tupalenkilä oli 7hlö. Käytiin Vattolan kioskilla kahvilla. Kilometrejä kertyi 134, nousua 1200m, keskarilla 31,0. Harvinaisen hienosta kelistä saimme nauttia, tätä lisää



Oliko asiallinen kesäapulainen kassalla? , Jari voi kommentoida.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Oliko asiallinen kesäapulainen kassalla? , Jari voi kommentoida.



Viineri oli huolehtinut lenkkireittiä suunnitellessa että maisemat reitillä ja tauolla olivat asiallisia. :Hymy:

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Jälkimmäisellä kierroksella K-osuus eli Lieviöntie sopii paremmin cyclocrossiin (soratie). Sitä edeltävä Niemenkyläntie ei ole sekään kovin ihanteellinen ryhmäajoon, siellä on kuuden kilometrin matkalta todella vaarallisia routavaurioita.



Hyvä tietää. Itsellä ryhmäajokokemus sen verran vähäistä ettei osaa lukea tienpintaa sillä silmällä. Eilen tultiin kehä kolmosen  vartta tuvalle ja kiitettävä määrä railoja siinäkin oli. Näköjään 200 tulisi täyteen tuolla kahdeksikolla vaikka linjaisi reitin Lieviöntien sijasta kohtio Yövilää.

Rajakylän rundi täytyy pitää jatkossa mielessä, niin voi välillä lähteä muuallekin kuin Kirkkonummen suuntaan. Näillä nopeuksilla vain reilu huntin rundit vie aikaa mukavasti.

----------


## Viineri

> Viineri oli huolehtinut lenkkireittiä suunnitellessa että maisemat reitillä ja tauolla olivat asiallisia.



Kiitos Jari tästä kommentista  :Hymy:

----------


## Hez3

2 mieheen ajettiin 207 km tuvalta Sammatin - Karjaan - Inkoon kautta takaisin tuvalle. Kokolenkin keskari tasan 27. Sadetta saatiin vain 5 min. lenkin aluksi, sen jälkeen oli enemmänkin hiostavaa... Reitti oli vallan mainio, eikä ilmassakaan ollut valittamista. Taukoineen aikaa taisi kulua vajaa 9 h. Kiitokset lenkkikaverille!

----------


## sykeli

Kiitos hyvästä reitistä ja lenkkiseurasta!  Päivä oli onnistunut ja näin lomalla sopi mainiosti pitkä päivä auringossa. Ei niin vanhan emännän kahvila ja vohvelit oli hyvä löytö.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Löytyykö ketään joka ei päässyt ajamaan sunnuntaina (tai ei saanut tarpeeksi  :Hymy:  ) ja on halukas lähteä Tuvalta tänään klo 18? Joku 2-3 tuntinen 30-32 km/t oli mielessä, +/- tunti/kilometri sinne/tänne sopii yhtä hyvin.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Mulle sopii 18.30 ja 2h lenkki

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mulle sopii 18.30 ja 2h lenkki



Hieno, niin olen tuvassa klo 18:30. Kai täällä ei paljon uusia kahden tunnin reittejä voi keksiä; no vaikka Nuuksion ympäriajo http://goo.gl/maps/QgP4 tai Båtvikissa käynti http://goo.gl/maps/tS8P.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

Äänestän Båtvikin puolesta  :Hymy:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> ...tai Båtvikissa käynti http://goo.gl/maps/tS8P.



 Kahden hengen voimin ajettu täysin speksin mukaan 2t 10m ja 30.9 (vai oliko se 30.7?) km/t. Vesisade yritti kiusata lopussa, muttei oikeasti onnistunut!

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Kahden hengen voimin ajettu täysin speksin mukaan 2t 10m ja 30.9 (vai oliko se 30.7?) km/t. Vesisade yritti kiusata lopussa, muttei oikeasti onnistunut!



Mittari näytti 31.3 finnontien kohdalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Huomenna lauantaina perinteinen Tupalenkki sopivaa pk-vauhtia. Ehkä sellainen 120-150 km. Reitistä voidaan sopia paikan päällä. Lähtö klo 10.

----------


## Aakoo

> Huomenna lauantaina perinteinen Tupalenkki sopivaa pk-vauhtia. Ehkä sellainen 120-150 km. Reitistä voidaan sopia paikan päällä. Lähtö klo 10.



Pystytkö arvioimaan, mikä on näillä Espoon lenkeillä ollut "sopiva pk-vauhti", lähempänä 30km/h vai 35km/h? Tietäisi vähän tuleeko liian kylmää kyytiä, eli suunnatako suosiolla Maunulan suuntaan...

----------


## Viineri

> Huomenna lauantaina perinteinen Tupalenkki sopivaa pk-vauhtia. Ehkä sellainen 120-150 km. Reitistä voidaan sopia paikan päällä. Lähtö klo 10.



Moi! Mulla jää väliin, pyöräilin tänään mökille :Hymy:  Hauskaa lenkkiä!

----------


## Jälkijouko

Mukana. 
Hei Jan, ajan VPK:n ohi 9:45. Vaihdetaan kuulumiset heti mennessä?

----------


## Jan Kruse

> Pystytkö arvioimaan, mikä on näillä Espoon lenkeillä ollut "sopiva pk-vauhti", lähempänä 30km/h vai 35km/h? Tietäisi vähän tuleeko liian kylmää kyytiä, eli suunnatako suosiolla Maunulan suuntaan...



Vauhti voisi olla noin 30km/h ja se sopeutetaan porukan mukaan ja ketään ei tiputeta kyydistä. Rohkeasti mukaan.

----------


## Jan Kruse

7 osallistui Tupalenkille, joista yksi jäi Saukkolaan saunomaan. Tuvalta Tuvalle vajaa 140km ja keskivauhti karkasi hieman yli 30km/h.

----------


## AriKuu

^ kiitos hyvästä lenkkiseurasta sangen vaihtelevassa säässä

----------


## Kane

> 7 osallistui Tupalenkille, joista yksi jäi Saukkolaan saunomaan. Tuvalta Tuvalle vajaa 140km ja keskivauhti karkasi hieman yli 30km/h.



Joo, tulin just kotiin. Hyvä lenkki, olisi tehnyt mieli ajaa paluumatka porukan kanssa mutta päätin tosiaan mennä saunomaan, Sammattiin. Nyt kotona ja saldona toiseksi pisin lenkki tänä vuonna (193 km).

----------


## Aakoo

Kiitoksia kaikille lenkkiseurasta, kohtalaisen hyvin pysyi vähän kokemattomampikin kuski mukana vaikka viimeinen vetovuoro jäikin vähän lyhyeksi. Ovelta ovelle tuli siirtymisineen 159km, eli omaan makuun ihan riittävästi.

----------


## cynique

Tällä foorumilla uusi jäsen ja kyselen heti alkuun että onko täällä porukkaa jotka pyöräilee hieman hiljempaa, nimittäin itse olen vasta tänä keväänä aloittanut matkapyöräilyn ja keskivauhti on noin 22-25km/h paitsi jos on kova vastatuuli. Pisin lenkki on järvenperä-hyvinkää (hyvinkään ympäri) -järvenperä ja siinä keskivauhti sports-trackerin mukaan oli 22.4km/h  Kiinostaisi kovasti pyöräillä porukassa, mutta muut matkapyöräilijät polkee ohi tuolla matkan aikana, että ei taida mun tasoiselle löytyä matkaseuraa, vai miten on?  Onko tämä oikea paikka hakea Espoosta matkaseuraa fillarilenkille?
Tavoitteena olisi tuo girods-Espoo lenkki 111km ensi keväänä. Sitä ennen kiinostaisi polkea espoo-hämeenlinna-espoo lähes 200km yhteensä.
Laittakaa viestiä jos on joku hyvä porukka jotka ei nyt ihan viittä kymppiä polje  :Hymy: 

-Make

----------


## tipsu

> Tällä foorumilla uusi jäsen ja kyselen heti alkuun että onko täällä porukkaa jotka pyöräilee hieman hiljempaa, nimittäin itse olen vasta tänä keväänä aloittanut matkapyöräilyn ja keskivauhti on noin 22-25km/h paitsi jos on kova vastatuuli. 
> 
> -Make



Katsopas täältä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kit-tammaravit 
nimestään huolimatta tammaraveissa saa ajaa myös miehet, kunhan tyytyvät naisten vauhtiin ja käyttäytyvät siivosti :Hymy: . Tämä on Espoon ainoa säännöllinen hidas lenkki. Yleensä tarjolla on myös nopeampi ryhmä, joka onkin sitten miesvoittoisempi.

Toinen hyvä ketju kysellä on Espoon hitaat, joka myös löytyy täältä yhteislenkit-osiosta. Siellä ei ole säännöllisiä lenkkejä, mutta ehdottaa itse ajankohtaa ja reittiä, niin joku saattaa intoutua lähtemään mukaan.

Lisäksi Vantaankoskelta lähtee sunnuntaisin klo 11 HePon 25 km/h yhteislenkki. Vantaankoskellekin on suht hyvät yhteydet pyörällä Espoosta.

----------


## cynique

Kiitos vastauksesta  :Hymy: 
Mistäpäin vantaankoskea tuo sunnuntain lenkki lähtee? Mukaan saa ilmeisesti mennä ihan vain kun ilmestyy paikalle ja lähtee porukkaan mukaan? Vai tarviiko olla jonkun fillari seuran jäsen tms.?
Kuinka pitkän lenkin he yleensä polkevat?

----------


## tipsu

Ei tarvitse olla jäsen, lenkeille saa tulla muutenkin. Monihan sen jäsenmaksun sitten maksaa kannatusmielessä, jos innostus lenkkeihin lähtee :Hymy:  Mutta ei sitä keneltäkään kysellä.

http://www.hepo.fi/index.php?sivu=vakio-ohjelma Tässä noista lenkeistä. Niistä keskustellaan täällä Hepon yhteislenkit-ketjussa. Sunnuntailenkki on noin 70-120 km. Viikkolenkit arkisin ovat sitten lyhyempiä, tammaravit yleensä 40-60 km.

----------


## sykeli

Lähden kyl mieluusti mukaan Hämeenlinnaan, jos keksit hyvän päivän. Hitaahko vauhti sopii hyvin PK-lenkiksi.

----------


## tapsalme

Onko n. 140km pk-lenkille lähtijöitä 11.8. klo 10 ja n. 30-33 keskarilla riippuen ryhmän koosta?

----------


## Ari_T

> Onko n. 140km pk-lenkille lähtijöitä 11.8. klo 10 ja n. 30-33 keskarilla riippuen ryhmän koosta?



Mä voisin lähteä ajamaan. Oliko jotain reittiä mielessä vai sävelletäänkö vain jotain sään mukaan?

----------


## tapsalme

> Mä voisin lähteä ajamaan. Oliko jotain reittiä mielessä vai sävelletäänkö vain jotain sään mukaan?



Miten ois jompikumpi näistä:

Vihti - Vihtijärvi - Nurmijärvi
Mantiksen Lohjanjärven kierros

Lohjanjärven kierros kiinnostaa kun en ole ennen ajanut sitä

----------


## Tommi G

> Mä voisin lähteä ajamaan. Oliko jotain reittiä mielessä vai sävelletäänkö vain jotain sään mukaan?



Tupalenkille tulossa , PK lenkki kiinnostaa.

----------


## TuH

> Onko n. 140km pk-lenkille lähtijöitä 11.8. klo 10 ja n. 30-33 keskarilla riippuen ryhmän koosta?



Ellei hallitus keksi jotain äkillistä pääni menoksi, niin olen mukana.

----------


## TeroMA

> Miten ois jompikumpi näistä:
> 
> Vihti - Vihtijärvi - Nurmijärvi
> Mantiksen Lohjanjärven kierros
> 
> Lohjanjärven kierros kiinnostaa kun en ole ennen ajanut sitä




Voisin myös lähteä ajamaan. Näistä vaihtoehdoista äänestäisin Vihti-Nurmijärvi -vaihtoehtoa. Molemmat kuitenkin kelpaavat.

----------


## TuH

> Voisin myös lähteä ajamaan. Näistä vaihtoehdoista äänestäisin Vihti-Nurmijärvi -vaihtoehtoa. Molemmat kuitenkin kelpaavat.



Eikös toi Vihti-Nurmijärvi-kiekura ajettu jo kertaalleen joitakin viikkoja sitten? Ihan hyvä lenkki, ei siinä mitään, mutta vaihtelun vuoksi ääni Lohjanjärvelle.

----------


## Petteri Lahtinen

Minäkin voisin tulla mukaan. Ehdottomasti mieluummin Lohjanjärven ympäri, jolloin voisin loppumatkasta erkaantua porukasta kotiin Kirkkonummelle.

----------


## Ari_T

Täytyy ehkä vähän säätää tuota reittiä. Ei oikein huvittaisi ajella noin pitkiä matkoja 25-tien varrella. Siinä ei ole koko matkalla edes piennarta.

----------


## Heikki

Tässä ehdotus, jossa rauhallisempia teitä about 148km: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=444774

----------


## Ari_T

> Tässä ehdotus, jossa rauhallisempia teitä about 148km: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=444774



Vaikuttaa hyvältä. Ehdin tuossa väsätä tällaisen vähän mäkisemmän reitin:
http://tinyurl.com/ckqmyl3

Voidaan ajaa toi sitten seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## joamaki

Moi olisin myös tulossa mukaan lauantaina!

----------


## Heikki

> Vaikuttaa hyvältä. Ehdin tuossa väsätä tällaisen vähän mäkisemmän reitin:
> http://tinyurl.com/ckqmyl3
> 
> Voidaan ajaa toi sitten seuraavalla kerralla.



Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Ja tämä tietysti vastapäivään, niin mäet ovat vielä hieman haastavampia?

Sitten ihan toinen juttu: Perinteisesti "Espoon lenkit" (Tupalenkit) topikissa ei olla speksattu keskinopeuksia. Lenkki ajetaan sillä nopeudella, jolla se mukavasti menee niin, että ketään ei matkalle tiputeta. Nuo etukäteen ilmoitetut keskaritavoitteet karkoittavat ihan tarpeettomasti porukkaa pois lenkeiltä. Pois turha Hepo lenkkien hössötys.

----------


## Ari_T

> Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Ja tämä tietysti vastapäivään, niin mäet ovat vielä hieman haastavampia?
> 
> Sitten ihan toinen juttu: Perinteisesti "Espoon lenkit" (Tupalenkit) topikissa ei olla speksattu keskinopeuksia. Lenkki ajetaan sillä nopeudella, jolla se mukavasti menee niin, että ketään ei matkalle tiputeta. Nuo etukäteen ilmoitetut keskaritavoitteet karkoittavat ihan tarpeettomasti porukkaa pois lenkeiltä. Pois turha Hepo lenkkien hössötys.



Joo, vastapäivään voisi ajella juurikin tuosta syystä.  :Hymy: 

Mä lähden huomenna mukavalle tupalenkille ilman sen suurempia keskaritavoitteita. Ajellaan niin, ettei liikaa joudu puuskuttamaan eikä kukaan jää kyydistä. Lähden taas crossarilla edelleen jatkuvien kalusto-ongelmien takia, joten vauhti sen mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Vaikuttaa hyvältä. Ehdin tuossa väsätä tällaisen vähän mäkisemmän reitin:
> http://tinyurl.com/ckqmyl3
> 
> Voidaan ajaa toi sitten seuraavalla kerralla.



Ari, itse siirtäisin ehdottamani Tähtelä-Vesikansa retken tuonnemmaksi ja voisimme ajaa nyt tuon sinun mielenkiintoisen Haavisto-Marttila reitin. Haluasin nimen omaan olla tuolla retkellä mukana. Viikon päästä en pääse Tupalenkille HCM hommien johdosta. Katsotaan aamulla saammeko porukan innostumaan reitistäsi.

----------


## supera

Näillä näkymin tulen mukaan. Lähtö lienee klo 10?

----------


## Heikki

> Näillä näkymin tulen mukaan. Lähtö lienee klo 10?



Juuri näin. Tervetuloa joukkoon!

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari, itse siirtäisin ehdottamani Tähtelä-Vesikansa retken tuonnemmaksi ja voisimme ajaa nyt tuon sinun mielenkiintoisen Haavisto-Marttila reitin. Haluasin nimen omaan olla tuolla retkellä mukana. Viikon päästä en pääse Tupalenkille HCM hommien johdosta. Katsotaan aamulla saammeko porukan innostumaan reitistäsi.



Joo, sopii hyvin. Tauko voisi olla varmaan Karkkilassa, vaikka se tuleekin vähän ennen puolimatkaa.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tauko voisi olla varmaan Karkkilassa, vaikka se tuleekin vähän ennen puolimatkaa.



Hienosti ajettu! Parempaa säätä ei voi keksiä (makuasia tietenkin). Omat luvut on: 158 km, 29.8 km/h. Kiitoksia Ari ja Heikki reitistä ja vedosta!

----------


## Teppo

Joo kiitoksia vaan porukalle. Kovin harvoin olen näille lenkeille päässyt mukaan, ja nyt satuttiin vielä ajamaan pari mulle entuudestaan tuntematonta tienpätkää. Saldo 180km@6h + tunti taukoilua. Syömässä, kaupassa ja alkossakin kerkisin käymään sopivasti ennen sulkemisaikaa.

----------


## opander

Opander eli vesipullon tipauttanut ja kerran mäessä jälkeen jäänyt kiittää hienosta lenkistä. Itsellä ka oli tasan 30 ja pituus 157 plus siirtymät 20 km eli elämäni pisin lenkki ja samalla tämän kesän ensimmäinen porukkalenkki (viime kesänä kerran tammaraveissa mukana). Oli hienoa saada neuvoja ja huomata, ettei kavereita jätetty. KIITOS KAIKILLE.

----------


## Kane

Muutama oma havainto tämän päivän lenkistä:
ylämäet vedettiin rauhallisesti, mikä oli hyvää. Pari kertaa ylämäkiin mentiin liian kovaa, mistä kohteliaasti huomautettiin.jaksoin/uskalsin osallistua vetovuoroihinrepäisin jostain kumman syystä hirveän spurtin yhdessä lyhyessä mutta jyrkässä mäessä Antiaistentiellä, sillä seurauksella että vasempaan jalkaan tuli pieni kramppi. Ei onneksi uusinut myöhemmin. Hötkyily ei sovi kestävyyslajeihin.olisi pitänyt syödä jotain taukopaikalla (Karkkilan ABC:llä), etenkin kun aamiainen oli  käytännössä jäänyt väliin. Oli aikamoinen nälkä ennen toista pysähdystä Vihdissä. Lounaspasteija auttoi, vähän.hänelle suuri hatunnosto, joka auttoi kaveria ylämäissä selästä työntämällä.siirtymisineen mittariin tuli 210 km.

----------


## Ari_T

Hyvä lenkki siitä tuli ja väkeäkin ilmaantui paikalle kiitettävän paljon. Olipa hyvä, että Heikki ehdotti tuon reitin ajamista jo nyt - en pääse todennäköisesti ensi viikonloppuna ajamaan. Kiitoksia kaikille ajoseurasta!

----------


## Tommi G

hänelle suuri hatunnosto, joka auttoi kaveria ylämäissä selästä työntämällä.Se oli Ari T joka auttoi kaveria mäessä.Kiitos hyvästä reitistä,on se Antiaisentie hieno.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## kp63

Joo aika tyypillistä Aria. Sil on niin umpikevyt levyjarruCYKLO + 420g umpigummit et se menee itestään mäkeä ylös.  Arille vois hommata köyden tai vielä parempi ois IK-32 jäsenyys ja lisenssi. (PS voi ajaa tempoa vaan).

----------


## supera

Ari Tlle vielä kiitokset avusta ja tuesta lenkin aikana. Sippiin ajamisesta huolimatta taas kannatti lähteä.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari Tlle vielä kiitokset avusta ja tuesta lenkin aikana. Sippiin ajamisesta huolimatta taas kannatti lähteä.



Eipä kestä, kiitokset itsellesi jäätelöstä Vihdissä. Jos speksaa mäkisen lenkin, niin eihän sitä kehtaa osallistujia matkallekaan jättää.  :Hymy: 

Kari: Meen varmaan kokeilemaan tempoa roadilla Kaskelaan (ekaa kertaa tällä kaudella), jos siellä ajetaan torstaina.

----------


## kp63

Ari: Jos Flu hellitää, tarkoitus myös mennä Kaskelaan (Su Laihian tempo), mutta valitettavasti ei perinteisesti vaan autolla, eli jos kiinnostaa pääset kyydillä .

----------


## VPR

Muakin kiinnostaa kyyti Kaskelaan jos keli tyyni ja aurinkoinen ja flu hellittää.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

3 filoa ja kuskia mahtunee kiekot ja polkimet irti (onko kellään kokemusta V70 ?) eli lienee ok. mullakin siis flunssavaraus, joka ei ainakaan ma -aamuna näytä hellitävän. Mites Ile ja Tommi?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Olisiko lähtijöitä Bembölen Tuvalta torstaina 16. klo 18:00? Kiinnostaisi n. 2t, 30km/t. Voidaan siirtää puoli tuntia sinne tai tänne, 28km/t käy hyvin, 32 myöskin jos joku peesäilee koko ajan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## supera

> Olisiko lähtijöitä Bembölen Tuvalta torstaina 16. klo 18:00? Kiinnostaisi n. 2t, 30km/t. Voidaan siirtää puoli tuntia sinne tai tänne, 28km/t käy hyvin, 32 myöskin jos joku peesäilee koko ajan



30km/t, 2h ja klo 18.00 sopii minulle.

----------


## AriKuu

Olen menossa. Parina viime viikkona olemme tammaravien yhteydessä ajaneet myös nopeamman ryhmän ja sopineet speksin paikanpäällä

----------


## Ari_T

Tällä kertaa jää valitettavasti väliin, kun maantiepyörä on vihdoin kunnossa ja Kaskela kutsuu. Ensi viikon torstaina voisi vetää jonkun tehosetin viime viikon malliin, jos sää sallii.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Hyvä, niin olen klo 18 Tuvalla. Tässä tuttu (minulle) 68km Kirkkonummen kierros, jota ajetaan, ellei toisia ehdotuksia tule: http://goo.gl/maps/gVZhE. Nautitaan vielä shortsikeliä!

----------


## VPR

Olisiko lauantaina vähän pidemmälle lenkille lähtijöitä? Vaikka sitten se Lohjanjärven kierros: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,15,16&t=m&z=9

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Hyvä, niin olen klo 18 Tuvalla.



Voi ihme, mietin, tuleeko 2 vai 3 henkilöä - lähtihan yli 15!  :Nolous:   Jostain syystä tuli ajetuksi hieman speksejä yli 31.5km/t ja 70km: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ihnotkafeaogzxof. Tulokuva:

Kiitos osallistujille - olipa positiivinen yllätys!

----------


## karhile

> Voi ihme, mietin, tuleeko 2 vai 3 henkilöä - lähtihan yli 15!



Nono Konstantin ei nyt sentään liioitella :Hymy: . Tasan 14 lähti tälle vauhdikkaammalle lenkille ja kaikkihan polki tuvalle saakka muutamaa loppupuolella  kotimatkalle lähtenyttä lukuunottamatta.  Itselle tämä olikin kaikkien aikojen nopein porukkalenkki (Vuelta Vantaan 49km:n ajoa lukuunottamatta) ja hyvin siellä laiskasti peesatessa jaksoi ilman ongelmia. Oma mittari väitti perillä matkaksi n.77km ja vauhdiksi 32.7. 

Kiitokset Konstantille koolle kutsumisesta ja reitistä ja muillekin vetojuhdille + lopulle porukalle hyvästä ajosta.

----------


## Kane

> Olisiko lauantaina vähän pidemmälle lenkille lähtijöitä? Vaikka sitten se Lohjanjärven kierros: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,15,16&t=m&z=9



Karttaan on suunniteltu 191 km lenkki, mikä allekirjoittaneella tarkoittaisi siirtymisineen ~ 250 km kokonaismatkaa. Täytyy miettiä... ja sitten tarvittaessa käydä tänä iltana tankkaamassa hyviä hiilareita  :Sekaisin:

----------


## apuajaja

Mulla ei ole aikaa huomenna ajaa kahtasataa kilometria mutta perinteinen 130-150 km Tupalenkki n 30 km/h keskarilla klo 10 kiinnostaisi. Olisiko tällaiselle lähtijöitä?

----------


## Tommi G

> Mulla ei ole aikaa huomenna ajaa kahtasataa kilometria mutta perinteinen 130-150 km Tupalenkki n 30 km/h keskarilla klo 10 kiinnostaisi. Olisiko tällaiselle lähtijöitä?



Tommonen lyhyempi lenkki sopii mulle,klo 10.00 .

----------


## Kane

> Mulla ei ole aikaa huomenna ajaa kahtasataa kilometria mutta perinteinen 130-150 km Tupalenkki n 30 km/h keskarilla klo 10 kiinnostaisi. Olisiko tällaiselle lähtijöitä?



 Joo, kiinnostaa kyllä.

----------


## Tommi G

> Tällä kertaa jää valitettavasti väliin, kun maantiepyörä on vihdoin kunnossa ja Kaskela kutsuu. Ensi viikon torstaina voisi vetää jonkun tehosetin viime viikon malliin, jos sää sallii.



Miten se tempo meni Ari ?

----------


## VPR

Jos pidemmälle ei ole lähtijöitä niin mukana lyhyemmällä. Ari alitti ekan kerran 15 minuuttia ajalla 14:45.

----------


## sykeli

Lohjan järven kierto voisi kiinnostaa lauantaina lyhyempänä tai pidempänä versiona, jos keskari on suunnilleen 30km/h paikkeilla.

----------


## apuajaja

Haluisko joku (VPR?) piirtää Lohjanjärven ympäri lenkin n 130-150 km?

----------


## VPR

Se on vähän hankala kiertää noin lyhyellä koska eteläpuolella ei mene oikein kivoja teitä, mutta tämmönen olis 146 km: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...4,5,6&t=m&z=11

----------


## sykeli

VPR: Tuo näyttää hyvälle.  Lähtö tuvalta kello 10?

----------


## VPR

Perinteisesti lauantaistartti tuvalta klo 10.

----------


## Mika H.

Mukana. Todella pitkästä aikaa Tupalenkille, taitaa olla kohta 2 vuotta edellisestä itselläni...

Heitän tähän vaihtoehdoksi perinteisen lenksun kesältä 2010, noin 150 km sekin. Lähinnä sen vuoksi, että mieluummin ajaisin pienempiä teitä kuin tuota Turun tien piennarta paluumatkalla. Lohjanjärven kiertämisen jättäisin siten 200km-lenkille.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.582031&z=10

----------


## Steely

> Mukana. Todella pitkästä aikaa Tupalenkille, taitaa olla kohta 2 vuotta edellisestä itselläni...
> 
> Heitän tähän vaihtoehdoksi perinteisen lenksun kesältä 2010, noin 150 km sekin. Lähinnä sen vuoksi, että mieluummin ajaisin pienempiä teitä kuin tuota Turun tien piennarta paluumatkalla. Lohjanjärven kiertämisen jättäisin siten 200km-lenkille.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,1.582031&z=10



Kaikki lenkkivaihtoehdot näyttävät kulkevan Lapinkylän kautta, jossa saatan liittyä joukkoon ja mahd. joku
muu Veikkolasta.

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin Mikan speksaama lenkki 13? osallistujan voimin. Tauon jälkeen kuusi oikaisi suoraan kotiin ja loput koukkasivat vielä Otalammen kautta. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/211921366

Lehmijärventiellä on rouhittu asfaltti todella karkealle sepelille 3-4 eri kohdasta, suosittelen välttämään kunnes korjaavat.

----------


## Mika H.

Kiitos tupalenkkeilijöille tämänpäiväisestä, mahtava keli siivitti reissua. Näyttää tuo Lohjan läpiajokin olleen ihan suunnitelman mukainen vaikka henk.koht. olinkin tippunut kartalta. Taukopaikalla Mäntynummen Casinolla tehtiin tosiaan jako kahteen osan joukosta joutuessa kiirehtimään paluuta. Aikaa oli mennyt kahteen renkaanvaihtopaussiin. Tauon jälkeen Otalammen kautta ajanut 7 kuskin ryhmä ei kohdannut muita murheita kuin nuo Lehmijärventien kivikot.

VPR:n tälle päivälle ehdottama legendaarinen "Aja 200 km ja näe Fiskars" toivottavasti toteutuu vielä tänä syksynä - muutama vetojuhta VPR:n avuksi (KP, Jari, Fiber, Heikki ja team VP...) lisää, niin hyvä siitä tulee, meille kuolevaisillekin  :Hymy:

----------


## sykeli

Lenkki oli mahtava. Kiitos reissusta ja vedosta. Juomapullon lento telineestä oli ylläri, mutta auttoi säästää aikaa, kun huusitte, mikä lentää ilmassa.  Vauhti oli sopiva. Lehmijärventien kivikot jäivät onneksi sen verran pätkiksi, että pyörän viitsi kantaa yli. Ja, oli mukava kuulla kommentin, "viimeinen mäki" ennen Bemböleä. Oli niitä muutama.

Jos speksit sopii kohdalle (40 kympin keskarilla tarvitsen kyllä apumoottorin  :Hymy: ), Fiskarsin kierros kiinnostaa edelleen. Fiskarsin ja Pohjan välissä oleva ajotunneli kannattaa muuten ohittaa ja ajaa suosiolla pyörätietä.

----------


## VPR

Tässä kans joku idea jota voi kyl vähän lyhentääkin, pointtina lähinnä käydä tuolla lännessä pyörimässä: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,18,19&t=m&z=9

----------


## Iletys

> Tässä kans joku idea jota voi kyl vähän lyhentääkin, pointtina lähinnä käydä tuolla lännessä pyörimässä: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,18,19&t=m&z=9



Näyttää hyvältä. Yli kolmesatanen pitää vielä ajaa syksyllä. Ens La?

----------


## Steely

> Tässä kans joku idea jota voi kyl vähän lyhentääkin, pointtina lähinnä käydä tuolla lännessä pyörimässä: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,18,19&t=m&z=9



Lyhennys voi hoitua niin, että lyhyempää haluavat oikaisevat aikaisemmin pohjoiseen.
Tämä 285 km vie n. 11 tuntia kolmella tauolla ja parilla rengasrikolla.   Valoja ei ehkä tarvita vaikka lähtö 10:00.
Sääennusteet valitettavasti lupaavat matalapainetta seuraavalle kuukaudelle.
Tulevan viikonlopun päivistä nyt sunnuntai olisi parempi.   Sadevarusteet toki mukaan.  Päätös päivästä to-pe.
Täältä Veikkolasta voi osallistua henkilöitä.  Tulemme silloin Bemböleen ettei käy niin kuin eilen, jolloin
kärsivällisyytemme Virkkalassa loppui 6 minuuttia ennen kuin olitte siellä  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,2.113495&z=10

Jälkiviisautta eilisen tupalenkin reitinvalinnasta välillä Inkoo-Lohja. En millään muistanut tätä vaihtoehtoa (ajettu 14.8.2010), joka olisi tarjonnut hienoja pikkuteitä ajettavaksi. Ensi kertaan siis...

----------


## rhubarb

Voi ne valotkin laittaa, varmuuden vuoksi. Eivät varmaankaan tuo ratkaisevasti lisäpainoa.

----------


## VPR

> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...,2.113495&z=10
> 
> Jälkiviisautta eilisen tupalenkin reitinvalinnasta välillä Inkoo-Lohja. En millään muistanut tätä vaihtoehtoa (ajettu 14.8.2010), joka olisi tarjonnut hienoja pikkuteitä ajettavaksi. Ensi kertaan siis...



Rankilantie taitaa olla hiekkaa, vai onko se vastikään päällystetty?

----------


## Mika H.

Katsopas VP tuolta sivulta 48 historiallista arkistoista päivämäärältä 14.8.2010 - siellä on sunkin viesti ja reittidata on otettu siitä.





> 4 tosimiestä vähät välitti sateesta ja salamoista ja suoritti annetun tehtävän 3 rengasrikosta (tyyppisadekelijuttuja) huolimatta. Yllä googlattu reitti kaikin puolin ok ja varsinkin inkoo-virkkala, mainittu uusi asfalttitieosuus ja lohjalta lännen puolelta  koukkaus hanko-hyvinkää tielle erityisen naatittavia. Sadetta saatiin vain noin tunnin ajan inkoon ja lohjan välillä, muutoin kärsittiin poutasäästä. Hyvä lenkki ja porukka eli kiitti kaikille

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Googlen reittiopastus vaan saanut päähänsä ajattaa Rankilantien hiekkatietä. VPR:n vanhassa reitissä on turhan vähän välipisteitä.
Sen sijaan Bäcksintie sai muutama vuosi sitten päälysteen.

----------


## VPR

Juu ei me tosta silloin ajettu vaan reittiä Tähtelä-Virkkala-Lappers. Garmin tuli vasta 2010 syksyllä niin ei voi siitäkään varmistaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pisteiden lukumäärästä puhuttaessa.
Uusi gmapsin pyöräilyreititys teki neljällä välipisteellä noin hienon crossireitin Tupa-Suomusjärvi-Tupa -välille. :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Pisteiden lukumäärästä puhuttaessa.
> Uusi gmapsin pyöräilyreititys teki neljällä välipisteellä noin hienon crossireitin Tupa-Suomusjärvi-Tupa -välille.



Onko Jarin Tampasto nyt vanhanaikainen?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko Jarin Tampasto nyt vanhanaikainen?



Juu ei löydä google vielä meidän kaikkia talvireittejä  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

> Juu ei me tosta silloin ajettu vaan reittiä Tähtelä-Virkkala-Lappers. Garmin tuli vasta 2010 syksyllä niin ei voi siitäkään varmistaa.



No niinhän se olikin: Bäcksin tie oli silloin uusi pätkä Lohjalle Lapperista. Jatkossa ajaisin mieluummin sitä kautta kuin Lohjan kortteliajon, jos samaiset vaihtoehdot sattuvat tarjolle. Hyvä kun sain tämän reittiasian pois mieltäni vaivaamasta, kiitoksia vaan, kun jaksoitte virkistää muistiani - aika kultaa muistot tässäkin...

----------


## kp63

*Tiistaina tuvalta 17.30 ?.* Löytyskö innokkaita 3h PK-lenkille.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95424,0.615234

----------


## tapsalme

> *Tiistaina tuvalta 17.30 ?.* Löytyskö innokkaita 3h PK-lenkille.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95424,0.615234



Mukana!

----------


## Ari_T

> *Tiistaina tuvalta 17.30 ?.* Löytyskö innokkaita 3h PK-lenkille.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95424,0.615234



Mä voisin lähteä myös mukaan.

----------


## Mika H.

Mukana !!! (näin monta merkkiä koska palvelu ilmoitti viestin olevan liian lyhyt... mistä se senkin osaa päätellä?  :Sekaisin: )

----------


## Iletys

> *Tiistaina tuvalta 17.30 ?.* Löytyskö innokkaita 3h PK-lenkille.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95424,0.615234



Ich komme aus!

----------


## apuajaja

Jag också..

----------


## RJK

Mukana ...

----------


## VPR

Mä kävin tänään jo. Illalla oli vain 10 astetta lämmintä. Snettansintiellä ja Tervalammentiellä oli uusi päällyste.  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

Yritän ehtiä mukaan. Kai aurinkokansipaikkojakin on tarjolla?

----------


## Hirke

yritän keretä mukaan.

----------


## AriKuu

Tulen mukaan

----------


## rantanr

Tulen lähtöpaikalla tarkoituksena lähteä mukaan. Eka kerta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...65#post1890965

----------


## Mika H.

Kannattaako Tuvalle ilmestyä normitupailun toivossa vai onko kaikki mukana Jarin ihmispikajunassa? Tuollainen noin 150 km ja vauhti osallistujien mukaan. Itse en ainakaan pysty "tuottamaan" omin voimin koko lenkin vetoa vaan kaikki mukana olevat saisivat hoidella vetovuoroja kukin voimiensa mukaan. Mainittakoon tämä, koska ahkerimmat ja kovakuntoisimmat vetomiehet ovat varmaan toisaalla.

----------


## Ari_T

Voisin lähteä vetämään huomenna vähän reippaamman lenkin tuvalta säävarauksella. Laitan huomenna 15:00 mennessä viestiä, jos sää näyttää siltä, ettei huvitakaan lähteä.  :Hymy: 

Lenkin speksi on hyvin yksinkertainen: ajetaan reippaasti. Tarkennettuna Veikkola - Kylmälä - Evitskog - Vols niin, että Nuuksion risteykseen ajetaan rauhallisesti ja siitä kovempaa Kauklahteen asti. Mitään keskinopeuksia en osaa vielä sanoa. Reitti on se wanha tuttu, joten kyydistä putoamisen ei pitäisi olla suurimmalle osalle ongelma. Lisäksi tuolta lähtee todennäköisimmin tammaravit ajamaan samaa reittiä(?), joten siihen ryhmään tiputtautuminen on myös mahdollista.

Disclaimer: Kansipaikalle saa tulla mutta tällä lenkillä ei jäädä odottamaan väsähtäneitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tarkoitus olis ajaa lauantaina joko Jarin nopea lenkki tai sitten pitkää siivua jos siihen on halukkaita.

----------


## Mika H.

http://goo.gl/maps/HeOwS

Tuossa 150 km normitupailuehdotus, vastapäivään, kahvitauko Vattolassa (eiköhän se kiska ole vielä siellä...). Nousun kinkamaakin mahtuu matkalle.

Disclaimer: *Tupalenkkiä lauantaina 25.8. ?*Kannattaako Tuvalle ilmestyä normitupailun toivossa vai onko kaikki mukana Jarin ihmispikajunassa? Tuollainen noin 150 km ja vauhti osallistujien mukaan. Itse en ainakaan pysty "tuottamaan" omin voimin koko lenkin vetoa vaan kaikki mukana olevat saisivat hoidella vetovuoroja kukin voimiensa mukaan. Mainittakoon tämä, koska ahkerimmat ja kovakuntoisimmat vetomiehet ovat varmaan toisaalla.

----------


## Iletys

> Tarkoitus olis ajaa lauantaina joko Jarin nopea lenkki tai sitten pitkää siivua jos siihen on halukkaita.



Lauantain sääennuste näyttää kehnolta. Oli suunnitteilla 300km lenkkiäkin, mutta heikolta näyttää toteutuminen. Jos sitä pitkästä aikaa saisi puhtaan pk:n eikä kukaan yllyttäisi tempoilemaan.
Tällaista tähän väliin.

----------


## VPR

Jos sataa niin pysyn sisällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

Lisätään aiempia varaumia täydentämään säävaraus lauantain normitupailulle omallekin kohdalle, on tosiaan kurjan näköisiä nuo tämänhetkiset ennusteet  :Irvistys: .

----------


## apuajaja

Normitupa säävarauksella lauantaina kiinnostaa myös täällä.

----------


## karhile

> Voisin lähteä vetämään huomenna vähän reippaamman lenkin tuvalta säävarauksella. Laitan huomenna 15:00 mennessä viestiä, jos sää näyttää siltä, ettei huvitakaan lähteä. 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Kansipaikalle saa tulla mutta tällä lenkillä ei jäädä odottamaan väsähtäneitä.



Tuohan kuulostaa lähestulkoon henkilökohtaiselta kutsulta tiistain lenkin perusteella, joten pakkohan kai tuonne kannelle on lähteä, kun sellaista oikein nimenomaisesti  tarjotaan ja kyllähän gepsi opastaa tarvittaessa kotiinkin, vaikkei tammat ja kumppanit pelastaisikaan tien vierestä reippaamman vauhdin  väsyttämää kulkijaa.

Tiistain lenkki meni alkurytistyksestä (ensimmäiset n.10 km) selvittyä ihan hyvin tuonne telaketjuun n.60km:n kohdalla (ensimmäinen kokemus telailusta) saakka. Siinäkin jaksoi joitakin kierroksia pyöriä, mutta sitten tulikin väsähdys, joka oli kuitenkin sen verran tilapäistä, että mukana taas pysyi hetken päästä kansipaikalla. Velskolan mäissä jäi sitten muusta porukasta lopullisesti, vaikka näytti siltä, ettei omakaan keskari siellä käytännössä pudonnut, mutta tuolla putoamisella nyt ei ollut enää paljon väliä.

Tuo lenkki todisti itselleni sen minkä toki tiesin valmiiksikin: pysyn mukana kansipaikalla tuossa vauhdissa, mutta lyhyetkin vetohommat on vielä liikaa tässä vaiheessa ainakin usein toistuessa ja vieläpä mäkeen osuessa. Väsyttyäni telaketjuun yritin pitää pientä välimatkaa ryhmään, jotta jatkaisivat telailuaan keskenään, mutta kyllähän se hiukan selvästi hommaa sekoitti, joten pahoittelut siitä. Tiedä sitten olisinko kauaa pysynyt ryhmänkään mukana todellisessa vauhdissa, mutta Ari ja Ile (toivottavasti muistin oikein) tuli siihen ryhmän ja meikäläisen väliin ja heidän vanavedessä olikin toki taas helppo jatkaa matkaa, joten kiitokset siitä. Kiitokset myös geeliä tarjonneelle, vaikkei omien eväitten takia siihen ollutkaan tarvetta.

Ja vaikka kyseessä olikin PK-lenkki, niin kyllähän se  meikäläiselle oli  varmaan VK-lenkki. Toiseksi nopein porukkalenkki tänä vuonna.

----------


## Ari_T

Lyhennettiin vähän reittiä alkuperäisestä sateisen sään takia. Oli ihan hyvä päätös, vaikka loppumatka saatiinkin ajaa kuivalla tiellä. Oli mukavan hapokas ja vauhdikas lenkki - kiitoksia kaikille lenkkiseurasta. Speksiäkin noudatettiin: ketään ei jääty odottamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## AriKuu

Hapokasta oli, renkaan paikkauksen  jälkeen ajelin volsin ja vitträskin kautta tuvalle. Rengasrikon kohdalla keskari oli 36, Kauklahdessa oma mittari vielä 35.

----------


## Tommi G

> Lyhennettiin vähän reittiä alkuperäisestä sateisen sään takia. Oli ihan hyvä päätös, vaikka loppumatka saatiinkin ajaa kuivalla tiellä. Oli mukavan hapokas ja vauhdikas lenkki - kiitoksia kaikille lenkkiseurasta. Speksiäkin noudatettiin: ketään ei jääty odottamaan.



Kiitos Arille, oli hyvä veto.

----------


## VPR

Huomisen ennusteet näyttävät selkenevän.  :Hymy:

----------


## happo

> Huomisen ennusteet näyttävät selkenevän.



Jep, hieno keli luvassa.

----------


## karhile

Opettavainen viikko:
Tiistaina sai oppitunnin telaketjusta ja tuubirenkaan paikkaamisesta ja vaihtamisesta.
Torstaina opin ymmärtämään itseäni selvästi nopeampien ajajien kieltä. Tässä tapauksessa Arin. 
"Lenkin speksi on hyvin yksinkertainen: ajetaan reippaasti. Tarkennettuna Veikkola - Kylmälä - Evitskog - Vols niin, että Nuuksion risteykseen ajetaan rauhallisesti ja siitä kovempaa Kauklahteen asti."
Käännettynä tällaiselle suhtkoht hyväkuntoiselle (ainakin luulen niin) kuntoilijalle: Nuuksion risteykseen ajetaan 28-29 keskarilla ja siitä n.36-38 keskarilla Kauklahteen asti.

Lähtöpaikalla oli jo toki sellainen tunne kannattaako tällä kertaa tuohon nopeampien ajajien ryhmään edes lähteäkään, mutta kun oli jo tällä foorumilla uhoillut siihen suuntaan, niin pakkohan se oli :Hymy: . Lupaan kuunnella intuitioitani tämän jälkeen kuuliaisemmin. Rauhallisella siirtymällä Nuuksioon tiesin jo joutuneeni suden suuhun ja reippaan vauhdin alettua tunsin olevani kuin kotikissa gepardien joukossa. Jättäydyin sitten joukosta pois vapaaehtoisesti :Cool:  enempää pyristelemättä ja jatkoin matkaa itsekseni löytääkseni lopulta edestäni toisenkin pudonneen. Siitä sitten Veikkolaan, jossa liityin mukaan hitaampaan ryhmään. Loppumatka menikin sitten Bemböleen jarrutellessa. No ei nyt ihan, mutta pitihän tarinalle saada itselleni mieltä ylentävä loppu :Vink: .

----------


## Iletys

> Normitupa säävarauksella lauantaina kiinnostaa myös täällä.



Normitupa myös kiinostaa. "Jarin" pre TDH +40kmh ei sovi nyt tähän kroppaan. Vähän pidempikin lenkki käy.

----------


## Ari_T

> Opettavainen viikko:
> Torstaina opin ymmärtämään itseäni selvästi nopeampien ajajien kieltä. Tässä tapauksessa Arin. 
> "Lenkin speksi on hyvin yksinkertainen: ajetaan reippaasti. Tarkennettuna Veikkola - Kylmälä - Evitskog - Vols niin, että Nuuksion risteykseen ajetaan rauhallisesti ja siitä kovempaa Kauklahteen asti."
> Käännettynä tällaiselle suhtkoht hyväkuntoiselle (ainakin luulen niin) kuntoilijalle: Nuuksion risteykseen ajetaan 28-29 keskarilla ja siitä n.36-38 keskarilla Kauklahteen asti.



Lenkillä ei ollut valitettavasti kauhean hyviä kansipaikkoja tarjolla, kun väkimäärä jäi niin vähäiseksi. Ajoimme koko Turuntien yhdessä jonossa ja vähän Veikkolan jälkeen luovuimme lopullisesti parijonosta, kun lenkkiporukka kutistui neljään kuskiin. Nopean osuuden keskinopeus oli kuulemma about 37:n tuntumassa, joten se oli suunnilleen sitä, mitä lähtöpaikalla arvailin.  :Hymy:  Noista on niin paha sanoa etukäteen - reitti on aika mäkinen ja alussa oli vastatuulta eikä kuskien päivän kuntoa koskaan tiedä varmuudella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Normitupa myös kiinostaa. "Jarin" pre TDH +40kmh ei sovi nyt tähän kroppaan. Vähän pidempikin lenkki käy.



Mäkin voisin olla kiinnostunut vähän rauhallisemmasta lenkistä. Eilinen tööttäys tuntuu vielä jaloissa.

----------


## supera

Jos normitupa on noin 3h:n lenkki pk-alueella olen mukana.

----------


## apuajaja

Mika H:n speksaama normitupa 150 km mulla tähtäimessä.

----------


## JJtila1

kertokaapas ensikertalaiselle, milloin normitupa siis lähtee lauantaina? jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt näiden lenkkien vauhdin, niin pysynen mukana, jos pystyn yksinäni pitämään 35 keskaria 100 kilsaa.
ei kyllä olisi aikaa ihan 150 km kiertää, mutta max 4 h ehtisi

----------


## Iletys

10:00 lähtee ja varmasti pysyt mukana.

----------


## Aakoo

Näillä ryhmälenkeillä on joku huono karma mun osalta: pari viikkoa sitten repesi kylki renkaasta niin pahasti, että jouduin tilaamaan kyydin kotiin. Tänään katkesi pinna etuvanteesta, ja taas jäi kesken --> autolla kotiin. Harmittaa jonkin verran, tosin ilmeisesti ei yhtä paljon kuin vaimoa, joka evakuoinnit on joutunut suorittamaan.

----------


## Mika H.

http://goo.gl/maps/HeOwS

Hieno tupalenkki tänään, kiitos vaan mukana olleille. Tämä reitti on ollut yksi melko lyhyen ajoharrastuksen mieleenpainuvimmista. Toivottavasti muillekin mukana olleille, myös ryhmälenkkien ensikertalaisille, jäi hyvät fiilikset.

----------


## apuajaja

Tiistaina Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 18.00 vauhtilenkki Kahvitupa-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Mankin Esso-Kahvitupa. Vapaa vauhti Nuuksiontie-Mankki. Ajetaan porukan mukaan reippaasti, keskari asettunee n 35 tasolle. Ilmot tänne asap ja klo 15 laitan tänne ilmon toteutuuko lenkki.

----------


## RJK

Voisin tulla Veikkolan kohdilta mukaan

----------


## Proj.nro

Mukana. 
...,,

----------


## apuajaja

Ainakin kolme lähdössä joten lenkki toteutetaan. Tullaan Nuuksiontien risteyksestä Veikkolaan tietä nro 110 pitkin, joten RJK tulee Veikkolasta vastaan ja siitä sitten lähdetään "joukkuetempona" menemään kun saadaan ryhmä kokonaisuudessaan kasaan. Intensiivisempi osuus siis noin 40-45 min.

----------


## tapsalme

Onko tänään lenkille lähtijöitä esim n. 30 keskari n 3 h ja lähtö esim klo 17.00?

----------


## supera

Voisin lähteä följyyn, kuitenkin lähtemään pääsen vasta 17.30 Tuvalta.

----------


## tapsalme

> Onko tänään lenkille lähtijöitä esim n. 30 keskari n 3 h ja lähtö esim klo 17.00?



Ehdinkin jo lähtemään aiemmin joten katsotaan uudestaan vaikka lauantaina

----------


## karhile

Tänään lähdettiin tuvalta ajamaan  Tammaravien päivän  reittiä hiukan ennen siihen osallistuneita. Mukaan polkaisi 7 oria ja keskari oli n.31 kilsaa, mutta pahimmat mäet mentiin lupausten mukaisesti rauhallisesti. Vapaavauhtisemman loppukirin jälkeen yksi ei jostain syystä enää tuvalle saapunut, mutta kaiketi ei sentään eksymistä enää tapahtunut? Muuten lenkki meni ilman ongelmia ja itsekin selviydyin peesissä ilman suden suuhun joutumista tällä kertaa. Kiitos muulle porukalle  tuulen halkomisesta.

Vaikka porukka osuus menikin hyvin, niin kilometri ennen kotia osuin sillan pimeydessä johonkin kiveen tai mahdollisesti jopa piikkisikaan  :Sekaisin: . Joka tapauksessa osuman jälkeen pihinä pärähti eturenkaasta ja matka jatkui taluttamalla. Hiukan ennen perille pääsyä tajusin takarenkaankin tyhjenneen :Irvistys: . Käväisin renkaitten vaihdon jälkeen vielä sillan alla, mutta mitään ei löytynyt, joten ehkäpä joku oli jo heittänyt kiven tai jonkun muun syrjään tai piikkisika :Kieli pitkällä:  kadonnut metsään häpeämään aiheuttamaansa mielipahaa.
No nyt on kuitenkin uudet sisurit ja  ulkorenkaatkin valmiina sunnuntain TdH temmellykseen, joten ehkäpä siellä selviää ainakin ilman rengas ongelmia.

----------


## timppa_234

> Hiukan ennen perille pääsyä tajusin takarenkaankin tyhjenneen. Käväisin renkaitten vaihdon jälkeen vielä sillan alla, mutta mitään ei löytynyt, joten ehkäpä joku oli jo heittänyt kiven tai jonkun muun syrjään tai piikkisika kadonnut metsään häpeämään aiheuttamaansa mielipahaa.



Olin jo painamassa uusien Ultremojen tilausnappia mutta ehkä mä pysyttelen jatkossakin Conti/Misukka kombinaatiossa...

----------


## VPR

Ultremot puhkeili mullakin toissakesänä, sen jälkeen ei ole kokemuksia.

----------


## Jambo

> Ultremot puhkeili mullakin toissakesänä, sen jälkeen ei ole kokemuksia.



ULTREMO ZX ;yhden lenkin kokemuksella huikean hyvä ajettava. Kestävyys selvinnee myöhemmin, mutta siihen on ainakin valmistuksessa kiinnitetty huomiota...
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...-tyre-11-44878

----------


## tapsalme

Huomenna lenkille lähtijöitä viimeistään klo 10?

----------


## bagi

> Huomenna lenkille lähtijöitä viimeistään klo 10?



Mukana huomenna, jos on useampia tulossa mukaan. Katson vielä aamulla palstan vastaukset.

----------


## tapsalme

> Mukana huomenna, jos on useampia tulossa mukaan. Katson vielä aamulla palstan vastaukset.



Ok. Lisäksi näyttää yr.no:n mukaan että on tulossa sade puolenpäivän jälkeen.

----------


## RJK

Mulla ZX:t kakkospyörässä toista kesää, huippurenkaat!

----------


## bagi

> Ok. Lisäksi näyttää yr.no:n mukaan että on tulossa sade puolenpäivän jälkeen.



Tänään jää lenkki väliin.

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö kiinnostuneita huomenna nopealle teholenkille? Speksi on jälleen todella yksinkertainen: rauhallisesti Nuuksion risteykseen ja siitä kiukulla Veikkolan ja Kylmälän kautta Kauklahteen. Tällä kertaa mennään lyhyempää reittiä Turuntien vartta, joten nopealle pätkälle tulee mittaa vain noin 30 km. Lähtö tuvalta 17:30, jottei tarvitse valon kanssa jännätä.

----------


## tapsalme

> Löytyykö kiinnostuneita huomenna nopealle teholenkille? Speksi on jälleen todella yksinkertainen: rauhallisesti Nuuksion risteykseen ja siitä kiukulla Veikkolan ja Kylmälän kautta Kauklahteen. Tällä kertaa mennään lyhyempää reittiä Turuntien vartta, joten nopealle pätkälle tulee mittaa vain noin 30 km. Lähtö tuvalta 17:30, jottei tarvitse valon kanssa jännätä.



Mukana. Mulle sopii lähteä jo klo 17 jos porukka ehtii

----------


## codea

Millaista haipakkaa on tarkoitus huomenna ajella? Olen käytännössä täysi nöösi porukka-ajossa. Pari lenkkiä tehnyt kaverin kanssa Espoo-Salo välillä ja keväällä ajoin Espoo Giron 26km/h ryhmässä. Nyt on tullut ajeltua kovimmillaan 28km/h keskarilla yksinään siinä 80km, sisältäen myös kaupunkiajoa. Mietin vain pysyykö sitä lainkaan mukana ja onko vetovastuut pakollisia? Eli jos tuo kiukkuvaihe on siellä 35km/h tasolla, putoan varmasti ennen Veikkolaa, mutta alue on tuttu ja osaan kyllä kotiin  :Vink:

----------


## Iletys

> Millaista haipakkaa on tarkoitus huomenna ajella? Olen käytännössä täysi nöösi porukka-ajossa. Pari lenkkiä tehnyt kaverin kanssa Espoo-Salo välillä ja keväällä ajoin Espoo Giron 26km/h ryhmässä. Nyt on tullut ajeltua kovimmillaan 28km/h keskarilla yksinään siinä 80km, sisältäen myös kaupunkiajoa. Mietin vain pysyykö sitä lainkaan mukana ja onko vetovastuut pakollisia? Eli jos tuo kiukkuvaihe on siellä 35km/h tasolla, putoan varmasti ennen Veikkolaa, mutta alue on tuttu ja osaan kyllä kotiin



En ole mukaan tulossa, mutta vastaan Arin puolesta. Vauhti on tod näk n.37, mutta jos joku muukin vetää, niin varmaan nousee siitä vielä pikkuisen. Se keskareista.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Löytyykö kiinnostuneita huomenna nopealle teholenkille? Speksi on jälleen todella yksinkertainen: rauhallisesti Nuuksion risteykseen ja siitä kiukulla Veikkolan ja Kylmälän kautta Kauklahteen. Tällä kertaa mennään lyhyempää reittiä Turuntien vartta, joten nopealle pätkälle tulee mittaa vain noin 30 km. Lähtö tuvalta 17:30, jottei tarvitse valon kanssa jännätä.



Voisin tulla mukaan jos vaihdetaan speksi seuraavaksi: 
Nuuksion risteykseen rauhallisesti (50% FTP).
Sitten 10 minuutin lämmittely (60-90% FTP).
1 min palautus (30% FTP).
Sitten 5 x 3 min veto (100-120% FTP). 5 min palautus välissä (30-40% FTP). 
Lopussa rauhallisesti (40-60% FTP)

FTP=anakynnysteho tjsp (joo testaan wattimittaria).
Vetojen aikana peesissä vain jos muuten ei pysy kyydissä.

----------


## Iletys

> FTP=anakynnysteho tjsp (joo testaan wattimittaria).



Mikäs on Jarin FTP? Vai eikö sitä saa kysyä niin kuin naisten ikää?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mikäs on Jarin FTP? Vai eikö sitä saa kysyä niin kuin naisten ikää?



Samaa luokkaa on kysymys. FTP:tä ja anakynnyssykkeita ei parane julkisuuteen huudella. Muuten kisavastustaja voi vakoilla sykemittarin lukemia ja päätellä niistä jotain.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## codea

Eli aikamoista haipakkaa näin ollen. No saatan kumminkin tulla ainakin tuvalle ekaa kertaa elämässäni, mikäli päivän vika palaveri loppuu sopivan aikaisin. Roikun siinä sitten perässä sen aikaa kun Nuuksio-Veikkola väliä jaksan.

----------


## Ari_T

Tulipas yksinkertaisesta lenkistä monimutkainen Jarin käsittelyssä.  :Leveä hymy:  Eiköhän tuollainenkin käy, jos näytät mallia.





> Eli aikamoista haipakkaa näin ollen. No saatan kumminkin tulla ainakin tuvalle ekaa kertaa elämässäni, mikäli päivän vika palaveri loppuu sopivan aikaisin. Roikun siinä sitten perässä sen aikaa kun Nuuksio-Veikkola väliä jaksan.



Alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli suunnilleen tuo Ilen mainitsema (noin 36-40 km/h) mutta ehkä tuo Jarin speksi voisi olla hauskempaa.

----------


## apuajaja

Voivoi kun tuli myöhään tämä tieto tiistain lenkkispeksistä. Itse ajoin just eilen 3 minuutin intervalleja joten tasatehoinen vauhtilenkki olisi sopinut tänään paremmin. Tulen kuitenkin paikalle sovittuun aikaan siltä varalta että paikalla on joku muukin hakemassa tasatehoista 35-37 km/h rypistystä Nuuksio-Veikkola-Kylmälä-Mankki, niin voidaan tehdä vaikka 2 eri ryhmää.

----------


## mattipuh

Mietin nuuksion kiertoa joku vloppu. Onko Liimassuontie ja Kattilantie Cyclocrossilla ajettavia? Onko tie kokonaan päällystetty, vai osittain savea/soraa?
tommosta lenkkiä suunnittelin...
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...33484,0.111494

----------


## VPR

On krossarilla ajettavia, Liimassuontie on ulkoilutie soralla ja Kattilantien päällyste päättyy bussin kääntöpaikalle muutama sata metriä ennen ulkoilutien risteystä. Jos haluaa kiertää pidemmältä niin Kattilasta pääsee Iso-Parikkaalle hyvää ulkoilutietä pitkin.

----------


## apuajaja

> Tulen kuitenkin paikalle sovittuun aikaan



En pääsekään, liian aikainen lähtö.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tässä nyt jotain numeroita sitten:
Alkulämmittelyn keskiteho: 282 W
Viimeisen 3 min vedon keskiteho: 426W

Kauklahden mäkikiri:
Nousua 5 metriä
Teho keskiarvo 	889	Wattia	
Teho max 	1237	Wattia

----------


## codea

Itse missasin tuon lähdön ja olin tuvalla vasta 17:45. Paikalle saapuneen toisen mattimyöhäisen kanssa kuitenkin ajeltiin Veikkolaan ja Kauklahden kulmilta takaisin. Mulle aivan sopiva lenkki, vaikkei haipakkaa mentykään.

----------


## TimeMa

Jep ihan kiva palauttelu ja syksyn haistelu lenkki. Kiva saada uusia kavereita. Täällä mentiin.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...r0sgtlqavpj5hd

----------


## tapsalme

Tässä myös mun speksit Arin ja Jarin kanssa. Arin kanssa tuli hyvä 11.9km spurtti.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/218861110

----------


## Ari_T

Tuli sitten lyhennetty versio vauhtilenkistä mutta hyvä niin. Ehkä tällä kertaa ei tarvitse toipua monta päivää vedosta.  :Hymy:  Mukavan hapokasta menoa oli taas.

----------


## Iletys

> Tässä nyt jotain numeroita sitten:
> Alkulämmittelyn keskiteho: 282 W
> Viimeisen 3 min vedon keskiteho: 426W
> 
> Kauklahden mäkikiri:
> Nousua 5 metriä
> Teho keskiarvo     889    Wattia    
> Teho max     1237    Wattia



Eli sulla on FTP jotain 340W?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Eli sulla on FTP jotain 340W?



Jahas. Ei siis tarvitse käydä Medical Techissä testeissä tänä syksynä kun tämäkin tuli selvitettyä.

----------


## Petteri Lahtinen

Onko tänään Tuvalta lähdössä mitään Tammaraveja vauhdikkaampaa lenkkiä?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nyt pikku hiljaa katsomaan että missä kunnossa talvikauden crossari on ja vieläkö kesän yli käyttämättömänä lojuneiden tehovalojen akut ottavat virtaa vastaan.
 Ensi viikolla alkavat taas IK-32:n keskiviikkoillan crossilenkit Sellon Pyörältä Leppävaarassa. Kävin Sellon Pyörässä etukäteen meistä kertomassa ja saatiin heiltä 
lupaus pienestä tukijamaksusta siitä hyvästä että urheilullisen :Hymy:  näköistä pyöräilijäporukkaa tulee pörräämään liikkeen eteen kerran viikossa ja että lenkki tunnetaan Sellon Pyörän lenkin nimellä.

Lenkille ovat tervetulleita kaikki ympäristön crossailijat. Seuran jäsenille on kuitenkin annettu jonkin verran etuoikeutta ilmoittautumisen suhteen.

Tarkemmat speksit ja ohjelmarunko koko kaudelle löytyy fillarikalenterista. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

Aloituslenkillä ajellaan rauhallisesti, mutta seuraavat neljä lenkkiä sisältävät tiukempaa vetoa ja tekniikkaharjoittelua SM-kisoja varten.

----------


## Tommi G

TUPALENKKI 8.9.2012 KLO 10.00
Onko kiinostuneita ajaa n.150 km PK lenkki.

----------


## Steely

> TUPALENKKI 8.9.2012 KLO 10.00
> Onko kiinostuneita ajaa n.150 km PK lenkki.



Huomenna suurella todennäköisyydellä sataa ja jos tarkoitus ei ole testata
sadevarusteita, niin sunnuntai olisi parempi päivä, jolloin taas yhtä suurella 
tod. näk. on poutaa.   Edes Foreca ei ennusta sadetta !

----------


## Viineri

Voisin tulla 10:00 Tuvalle, heitetään perinteinen Tupalenkki, jos sää suosii. 
Jos sataa, niin mulla lenkki lyhenee :Irvistys:  
Tän hetken ennusteen mukaan ei sataisi Vihdin-Karkkilan suunnalla, mutta saa nähdä.

----------


## rhubarb

Krossipeukku, ilmestyn varmaankin välillä paikalle vaikka valoilla ajelu on menettänyt vähän viehätystään.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Itse sain hankittua juuri uudet valot, joita pitäisi joku ilta jaksaa oikein kunnolla ulkoiluttaa. Täytynee jossakin vaiheessa taas raahautua sinne Sellon Pyörän eteen.

Urheilullisen ulkonäön suhteen en kyllä uskalla luvata mitään, mutta ainakin pyörä on sponsoroivassa liikkeessä myytävää merkkiä.

----------


## kp63

*Syksyn perinteinen Fiskarssin pitkä*. Seuraavana, vkonloppuun osuvana poutapäivänä (la 15, su 16, la 22 tai su 23 syyskuuta) voitaisiin taas vanhat tutut ja uudetkin ajella kahvituvalta rauhallinen tupa-jutustelukieppi perinteisin taukopaikoin ja ketään ei jätetä filosofialla. Matkavauhtina rauhallinen 28-30, mutta huomioi, että reitti on mäkinen eli suht rankka kieppi kuitenkin. Jos jollakulla mielessä toinen reitti, niin sekin käy. Jos joku ystävällinen bittimaakari tekis doodle-hässäkän noille 4 päivälle, niin näkis vähän tarviiko taukopaikkoja varoitella etukäteen. Tai sitten ilmoituksia tänne. Ei muuta kuin poutasäitä odottelee.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...20fa60bf&msa=0

----------


## Tommi G

Syksyn perinteinen Fiskarssin pitkä.
Mukana. :Hymy:

----------


## sykeli

Toi ei voi olla kuin hauskaa. Mukana.

----------


## Ari_T

Vähän jo odottelinkin, milloin perinteinen Fiskarsin kierros tulee tyrkylle. Mukana ollaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

Mukana 75% todennäköisyydellä. Toivotaan että lotto tarjoaa jonkun muun numeron kuin 23.

----------


## VPR

Messissä. Norskien alustavat ennusteet lupaavat sunnuntaille poutakeliä. Google Maps näyttää reitittävän Puujärven kautta mutta se näyttää hiekkatieltä, Lohjantaipaleen kautta ajamalla tulee pari kilsaa lisää.

Mukana myös krossilenkeillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> *Syksyn perinteinen Fiskarssin pitkä*. Seuraavana, vkonloppuun osuvana poutapäivänä (la 15, su 16, la 22 tai su 23 syyskuuta) voitaisiin taas vanhat tutut ja uudetkin ajella kahvituvalta rauhallinen tupa-jutustelukieppi perinteisin taukopaikoin ja ketään ei jätetä filosofialla. Matkavauhtina rauhallinen 28-30, mutta huomioi, että reitti on mäkinen eli suht rankka kieppi kuitenkin. Jos jollakulla mielessä toinen reitti, niin sekin käy. Jos joku ystävällinen bittimaakari tekis doodle-hässäkän noille 4 päivälle, niin näkis vähän tarviiko taukopaikkoja varoitella etukäteen. Tai sitten ilmoituksia tänne. Ei muuta kuin poutasäitä odottelee.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...20fa60bf&msa=0



Kyllä sä kp doodlea osaat käyttää jos gmapskin onnistuu.
Tässä doodle-kutsu jonne voi ruksailla sopivat päivät: http://doodle.com/xtbwk7i6inzk34fn

----------


## kp63

En tiedä, kokeillaan joskus mut mielummin vaan reitittelisin ja kipparoisin. Näyttäs huomiseksi tiistaiksi kelpo keliä. Oisko kiinnostuneita lenkkeilijöitä tuvalle klo 16.30-17 tai viimeistään 17.30 ja ajettas joku 2h-2.5h sellainen yläPK viikkolenkki. 33-35 vois olla noin nopeus. valot mukaan. jos kiinnostaa laita infoa + sulle sopivat lähtöajat, niin katellaan. laitan lopullisen lähtöajan ja reitin  hu klo 15 mennessä tänne.

----------


## Ari_T

> En tiedä, kokeillaan joskus mut mielummin vaan reitittelisin ja kipparoisin. Näyttäs huomiseksi tiistaiksi kelpo keliä. Oisko kiinnostuneita lenkkeilijöitä tuvalle klo 16.30-17 tai viimeistään 17.30 ja ajettas joku 2h-2.5h sellainen yläPK viikkolenkki. 33-35 vois olla noin nopeus. valot mukaan. jos kiinnostaa laita infoa + sulle sopivat lähtöajat, niin katellaan. laitan lopullisen lähtöajan ja reitin  hu klo 15 mennessä tänne.



Kuulostaa sopivalta, jos lähtöaika on aikaisintaan viideltä. Siihenkin voi tehdä vähän tiukkaa, mutta ehdin varmaan, jos ei mitään ihmeellistä satu.

----------


## kp63

17 on ok siihen jää vielä hyvin valoisaa 2.5h kiepille ja sitten voidaan lähteä myös Kivenlahden TB:ltä ja käydä vetää Porkkalan kieppi

----------


## Ari_T

> 17 on ok siihen jää vielä hyvin valoisaa 2.5h kiepille ja sitten voidaan lähteä myös Kivenlahden TB:ltä ja käydä vetää Porkkalan kieppi



Joo, Porkkalan kieppi voisi olla hyvä tähän syksyn kynnykselle. Katsotaan huomenna tarkemmin ja sovitaan, missä nähdään.

----------


## TuH

> *Syksyn perinteinen Fiskarssin pitkä*. Seuraavana, vkonloppuun osuvana poutapäivänä (la 15, su 16, la 22 tai su 23 syyskuuta) voitaisiin taas vanhat tutut ja uudetkin ajella kahvituvalta rauhallinen tupa-jutustelukieppi perinteisin taukopaikoin ja ketään ei jätetä filosofialla. Matkavauhtina rauhallinen 28-30, mutta huomioi, että reitti on mäkinen eli suht rankka kieppi kuitenkin. Jos jollakulla mielessä toinen reitti, niin sekin käy. Jos joku ystävällinen bittimaakari tekis doodle-hässäkän noille 4 päivälle, niin näkis vähän tarviiko taukopaikkoja varoitella etukäteen. Tai sitten ilmoituksia tänne. Ei muuta kuin poutasäitä odottelee.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...20fa60bf&msa=0



Niemenkyläntie (Siuntion kk - Palojärvi) on sitten aika karseassa kunnossa. Koko tie on käytännössä pelkkää routavauriota ja hiekkaestettä. Lisäksi siellä on ainakin kahdessa kohtaa leikattu asvaltti auki koko tien leveydeltä. Toinen leikkaus on ikävästi kovavauhtisen alamäen juurella. Kaunis reitti, joten sääli, että se on päässyt niin huonoon kuntoon.

----------


## kp63

tack, jos se on kokonaan poikki täytyy katsoa loppuun josko ajais toisen reitin esim ton

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95988,0.615234

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Suomusjärven nurkilla kurvaisu on kiva! Ihan huippuhienoa reittiä!

Mutta mää voisin ehdottaa että ajetaan loppu ihan vaan suoraan Turuntietä. Mitä sitä enää kotinurkkia kiemurtelemaan. Kiemurrellaan mieluummin kauempana kotoa.

----------


## Heikki

> tack, jos se on kokonaan poikki täytyy katsoa loppuun josko ajais toisen reitin esim ton
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...95988,0.615234



Jossain vaiheessa oli puhetta, että Lehmijärventie olisi sepelillä. Onko kukaan tarkistanut, joko siellä on päällyste laitettuna?

Juuri nyt Foreca ennustaa Lohjan kohdalla la 15.9. sadetta, mutta su 16.9. poutaa.

----------


## VPR

Muijalantie-Nummenkyläntie olis kans ilmeisesti asfalttia jota ei ole vielä tampattu kesäkaudella  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

> Joo, Porkkalan kieppi voisi olla hyvä tähän syksyn kynnykselle. Katsotaan huomenna tarkemmin ja sovitaan, missä nähdään.



Jollei muita ajatuksia tule, niin ajetaan Kivenlahden TB:ltä klo 17 tänään tommonen rundi. Takas sorvin ääressä iltapäivällä. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a8f13bec&msa=0

----------


## Ari_T

> Jollei muita ajatuksia tule, niin ajetaan Kivenlahden TB:ltä klo 17 tänään tommonen rundi. Takas sorvin ääressä iltapäivällä. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a8f13bec&msa=0



Eikös toi Jorvaksentie ole nykyään kielletty pyöräilijöiltä koko matkalta?

----------


## tapsalme

> Jollei muita ajatuksia tule, niin ajetaan Kivenlahden TB:ltä klo 17 tänään tommonen rundi. Takas sorvin ääressä iltapäivällä. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a8f13bec&msa=0



Eli lähtö täältä klo 17? Yritän ehtiä paikalle.+60° 9' 38.31", +24° 37' 36.60"

----------


## Steely

> Jossain vaiheessa oli puhetta, että Lehmijärventie olisi sepelillä. Onko kukaan tarkistanut, joko siellä on päällyste laitettuna?
> 
> Juuri nyt Foreca ennustaa Lohjan kohdalla la 15.9. sadetta, mutta su 16.9. poutaa.



Kyllä oli sepeliä vielä viime sunnuntaina 9.9.  
Sepeli alkaa vasta n. 5 km päässä Hanko-Hyvinkää tiestä.

----------


## Ari_T

Lehmijärventie näkyi vielä jossain googlen vanhassa (7.9.) versiossa tästä http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/alk/tietyot/ mutta nyt sitä ei enää listata siellä.

----------


## Tommi G

> 17 on ok siihen jää vielä hyvin valoisaa 2.5h kiepille ja sitten voidaan lähteä myös Kivenlahden TB:ltä ja käydä vetää Porkkalan kieppi



Yritän ehtiä mukaan klo 17.00,jos ei mua näy niin älkää odotelko.

----------


## TuH

> Eikös toi Jorvaksentie ole nykyään kielletty pyöräilijöiltä koko matkalta?



Joo, niin se taitaa olla. Ainakin Porkkalantieltä 51:lle saapuessa kyltit yksiselitteisesti kieltävät pyöräilyn Espooseen päin, jolloin ainoa mahdollinen jatkosuunta on Tolsantie. Käsittääkseni pyöräilykielto 51:llä jatkuu ihan sinne Kivenlahteen asti.

----------


## kp63

> Eikös toi Jorvaksentie ole nykyään kielletty pyöräilijöiltä koko matkalta?



Niin näköjään. Vanhassa mapissa oli vielä pyörätie. Sopiihan sitten niin että lähdetään *tuvalta klo 17* ja tehdään suurin piirtein sama porkkalan kieppi. lyhennetään lopusta vähän.

----------


## Tommi G

> Niin näköjään. Vanhassa mapissa oli vielä pyörätie. Sopiihan sitten niin että lähdetään *tuvalta klo 17* ja tehdään suurin piirtein sama porkkalan kieppi. lyhennetään lopusta vähän.



Tuvalta klo 17 OK.

----------


## Ari_T

> Niin näköjään. Vanhassa mapissa oli vielä pyörätie. Sopiihan sitten niin että lähdetään *tuvalta klo 17* ja tehdään suurin piirtein sama porkkalan kieppi. lyhennetään lopusta vähän.



Joo, tuvalta 17:00 sopii mullekin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna aloitetaan crossilenkit kevyellä lenkillä (vetäjän tavoitekeskisyke ala-PK:lla). Ei vielä teknisiä pätkiä.
Reittilinkki ja ilmoittautumiset http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/
Lähtöaika muuten nyt 18:15.

Ensi viikolla onkin sitten jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## TumeT

^ vois kiinnostaa, mikä on suunnilleen vauhti ku vetäjän syke on siellä ala-pk:lla?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ^ vois kiinnostaa, mikä on suunnilleen vauhti ku vetäjän syke on siellä ala-pk:lla?



Ai niinkuin km/h -keskarina? Huomisella reitillä ehkä jotain 20 km/h.

----------


## VPR

Viime vuonna: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/112612358

----------


## TumeT

> Ai niinkuin km/h -keskarina? Huomisella reitillä ehkä jotain 20 km/h.



Joo, keskaria tarkoitin, että tietää vähän millä vauhdilla suunnilleen mennään.

----------


## codea

Voisin tulla tuohon päivän Sellon lenkkiin, mutta olen puusilmä tai muuten vaan tyhmä (liekö näin soveltuva edes ryhmäajoon) kun en löytänyt miten tuolta Fillarikalenterin kautta tapahtumaan voi ilmoittautua. Mikäli iltapäivällä Espooseen saapuu jonkinasteinen ukkosrintama, niin tällöin jäänee väliin.

----------


## rhubarb

Rekisteröitynyt käyttäjä voi ilmoittautua suoraan kalenterissa.

----------


## codea

Niinpäs onkin. Kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## tipsu

*Maantiekauden perinteiset päättäjäiskarkelot perjantaina 28.9.

*alkaen klo 19 Vltavassa (Elielinaukiolla). Tarjolla ainakin  erinomaista seuraa, omakustanteisesti ruokia ja juomia ja mahdollisuus  näyttää myöhemmin illalla taitonsa tanssilattian puolella jatkopaikassa.  Kaikki lenkkeilijät ja lenkeille toistaiseksi uskaltautumattomat ovat  tervetulleita katsastamaan, minkälaista porukkaa kypärien, ajolasien ja  trikoiden alta löytyy. 

Aika: pe 28.9. alkaen klo 19
Paikka: Vltava (n. klo 22 asti, sitten jatketaan toiseen paikkaan. Tällä hetkellä jatkopaikaksi suunniteltu Kaarle XII)
Hinta: omat juomat ja mahdollisesti ruuat
Pukukoodi: jotain muuta kuin henkselitrikoot

Ilmoittautua ei tarvitse ja paikalle voi saapua oman aikataulun mukaan.

Biletoimikunta toivottaa kaikki tervetulleiksi!

----------


## VPR

Krossilenkille luvassa hieman kosteaa keliä mutta toivottavasti ei sentään mitään kaatosadetta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Krossilenkille luvassa hieman kosteaa keliä mutta toivottavasti ei sentään mitään kaatosadetta.



Crossaajat eivät tunnusta säävarausta. Sadehan vain parantaa tunnelmaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Sade myös pitää huolen siitä, että muta ei pääse ikävästi kuivumaan tai hiekkatien pinta pölyämään.

Omalta kohdalta kyllä jää krossailu väliin siihen asti kunnes nämä flunssa-pöpöt ovat muuttaneet jonnekin muualle.

----------


## Heikki

> *Syksyn perinteinen Fiskarssin pitkä*. Seuraavana, vkonloppuun osuvana poutapäivänä (la 15, su 16, la 22 tai su 23 syyskuuta) voitaisiin taas vanhat tutut ja uudetkin ajella kahvituvalta rauhallinen tupa-jutustelukieppi perinteisin taukopaikoin ja ketään ei jätetä filosofialla. Matkavauhtina rauhallinen 28-30, mutta huomioi, että reitti on mäkinen eli suht rankka kieppi kuitenkin. Jos jollakulla mielessä toinen reitti, niin sekin käy. Jos joku ystävällinen bittimaakari tekis doodle-hässäkän noille 4 päivälle, niin näkis vähän tarviiko taukopaikkoja varoitella etukäteen. Tai sitten ilmoituksia tänne. Ei muuta kuin poutasäitä odottelee.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...20fa60bf&msa=0



Startti kaiketi perinteiseen aikaan klo ~10 Bembölen kaffetuvalta?

----------


## VPR

Yhdeksän kuskia ajeli reitin. Heikko tihkusade loppui 10 kilometrin jälkeen. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/221932236

----------


## Jari Kulmala

En muistanutkaan että Kauklahdessa on noin kova nousu:
Matka 	0,7	km	
Noususumma	38	m	
Nousu %	5,4	%

----------


## VPR

Ja linkki: http://pk.hsl.fi/#mapcenter(point*25...33710*6676040)

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos vetäjille !

----------


## kp63

> Startti kaiketi perinteiseen aikaan klo ~10 Bembölen kaffetuvalta?



*Fiskarin perinteinen pitkä:* Sää näyttäs nyt su todella hyvältä eli jollei ihme muutosta, niin lähdetään  *su klo 10 tuvalta.* Fiskarssissa perinteinen lounas ja sit Lohjalla kaffepaussi. Varoitan fiskarssin ravintolaa arviolta 20 fillaristin tulosta. Huomioikaa *juomissa et eka etappi vie yli 3h*. Tiestön takia ehdotan loppuosalle oheista muutosta. Samalla vältetään yleensä aika ruuhkainen Karstuntie ja ajetaan Jarin toivoma Lohjalta suoran kotiin reitti.  

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a61da7c9&msa=0

----------


## VPR

Höh, Karstuntie on aika makee.  :Irvistys:

----------


## tapsalme

> *Fiskarin perinteinen pitkä:* Sää näyttäs nyt su todella hyvältä eli jollei ihme muutosta, niin lähdetään  *su klo 10 tuvalta.* Fiskarssissa perinteinen lounas ja sit Lohjalla kaffepaussi. Varoitan fiskarssin ravintolaa arviolta 20 fillaristin tulosta. Huomioikaa *juomissa et eka etappi vie yli 3h*. Tiestön takia ehdotan loppuosalle oheista muutosta. Samalla vältetään yleensä aika ruuhkainen Karstuntie ja ajetaan Jarin toivoma Lohjalta suoran kotiin reitti.  
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a61da7c9&msa=0



Olen mukana!

----------


## kp63

> Kyllä sä kp doodlea osaat käyttää jos gmapskin onnistuu.
> Tässä doodle-kutsu jonne voi ruksailla sopivat päivät: http://doodle.com/xtbwk7i6inzk34fn



*FISKARS SU. Siellä oli lounasjuttu loppunut. Mutta tilauksesta saadaan perinteinen kalasoppa + leivät. Käykää pe klo 10.00 mennessä laittaa tohon linkkiin nimi, niin ilmoitan ravintolaan hlömäärän.*

----------


## Steely

> Höh, Karstuntie on aika makee.



+1
Yep, jos siinä vaiheessa voimia on vielä jaloissa niin noita nyppylöitä
on kiva vetää reippaasti.

----------


## kp63

Onhan se kiva, mutta pienellä porukalla. Isolla porukalla saa koko ajan päästää autoja ohi ja *mäkiä ei su lenkillä vedetä reippaasti.*

----------


## TimeMa

Jss kerran voi evästäkin niin taidan olla mukana. Start~10 Bembölen kaffetuvalta.

----------


## kp63

20 kalasoppa annosta tilattu.

----------


## Heikki

> *Fiskarin perinteinen pitkä:* Sää näyttäs nyt su todella hyvältä eli jollei ihme muutosta, niin lähdetään  *su klo 10 tuvalta.* Fiskarssissa perinteinen lounas ja sit Lohjalla kaffepaussi. Varoitan fiskarssin ravintolaa arviolta 20 fillaristin tulosta. Huomioikaa *juomissa et eka etappi vie yli 3h*. Tiestön takia ehdotan loppuosalle oheista muutosta. Samalla vältetään yleensä aika ruuhkainen Karstuntie ja ajetaan Jarin toivoma Lohjalta suoran kotiin reitti.  
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...a61da7c9&msa=0



Tässä osalenkit koottuna yhdeksi BikeRouteToaster tiedostoksi: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=461560

----------


## RJK

ilmoittauduin mattimyöhäsenä. silläkin riskillä ettei kalasoppaa riitä. tai oikeastaan sitä toivoen  :Hymy:

----------


## LasseR

> Jossain vaiheessa oli puhetta, että Lehmijärventie olisi sepelillä. Onko kukaan tarkistanut, joko siellä on päällyste laitettuna?
> 
> Juuri nyt Foreca ennustaa Lohjan kohdalla la 15.9. sadetta, mutta su 16.9. poutaa.



Raportoidaan sen verran että Lehmijärventielle on vedetty useampi kilometri uutta siloista pikipintaa. Kannattaa käydä nauttimassa, keväällä on jo myöhäistä...

----------


## VPR

No eiks me sit mennä Karstuntietä Mäntynummelle ja sit Lehmijärventietä Turuntielle ja siitä kotiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AriKuu

Harmittaa kun ei pääse messiin viikko sitten purjehduskisoissa hajonneet olkapään takia. Vielä pitäisi reilu viikkoa välttää ajoa ;(

----------


## Petteri Lahtinen

Minä liityn huomenna joukkoon Kirkkonummella Gesterbyntiellä 17,5 km kohdalla, jossa oletan teidän olevan n. klo 10:38.

----------


## Steely

> No eiks me sit mennä Karstuntietä Mäntynummelle ja sit Lehmijärventietä Turuntielle ja siitä kotiin?



Tai Saukkolasta ajetaan Turuntietä Lehmijärventien risteykseen, josta Lehmijärventietä Mäntynummelle.
Tosin heikohkoa Turuntietä joutuu sitten ajamaan tovin, mutta autot eivät siinä ole samanlainen ongelma kuin Karstuntiellä.
Ymmärrän tuohon Karstuntiehen liittyvät auto-ongelmat näin suuren joukon kanssa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tässä osalenkit koottuna yhdeksi BikeRouteToaster tiedostoksi: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=461560



Olikos tuo Puujärventie Karjalohjalla tullut mukaan vahingossa (oli jo siis kp:nkin reittiohjeessa)? Vai onko tiellä nykyään päällyste? Oletan että oli tarkoitus ajaa Nummijärventietä.

----------


## Heikki

> Olikos tuo Puujärventie Karjalohjalla tullut mukaan vahingossa (oli jo siis kp:nkin reittiohjeessa)? Vai onko tiellä nykyään päällyste? Oletan että oli tarkoitus ajaa Nummijärventietä.



Kyllä se oli jo kp:n reittiohjeessa. Itse en ole Karjalohjalla tänä vuonna ajellut. Jos Puujärventie on päällystämätön (kuten se Street View:n mukaan näyttäisi olevan), pitänee ajaa Nummijärventietä, joka on päällystetty.

Tylsä Lohjanharjuntien osuus voitanee nyt myös korvata Lehmijärventie + Vesikansantie osuudella, koska siellä on jo päällyste? Paluu alkuperäiselle reitille Vanhalle Turuntielle esim Nummelasta Pillistöntien (ajoharjoittelurata) kautta.

----------


## mikko-a

Haluan lausua kiitokseni hienosta ensikosketuksesta tähän lajiin. Vaikka 'Fiskarsin pitkä' piti skaalata 'Inkoon lyhyeksi' niin ehdin silti saada todella paljon hyviä neuvoja ja kannustusta. Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## kp63

Kiitokset kaikille Fiskari-lenkillä olleille. Tossa porukassa oli ilo ajaa. Uskoisin myös muiden nauttineen.

----------


## Ari_T

Saatiinpa mahtava sää tälle lenkille. Kivahan se oli taas käydä syömässä kalasoppaa ja nautiskelemassa näteistä maisemista. Pientä ylipukeutumistakin oli havaittavissa joillain - siellä oli oikeasti lämmin.  :Hymy:  Kiitoksia kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## jjyrki

Hieno ja sujuva lenkki. Nousumetrejä reilusti. Siirtymineen 272km. On teillä vaan hienoja teitä ja maisemia siellä Espoossa...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kiitoksia kaikille mukavasta lenkistä! Kalasoppa maistui! 
Rennon rauhallisesti ajettiin mitä nyt lopussa vähän turhaan hevosteltiin. Mutta tulipa lenkillä itsekin yksi rykäisy tehtyä, jota kovin moni ei varmaan huomannut:
Valinnan kesto    0:03:24         
Keskiarvo Nopeus    41,8    km/h    
Matka     2,4    km    
Kadenssi keskiarvo     101    rpm    
Teho keskiarvo     373    Wattia

----------


## VPR

Hieno lenkki ja hyvä sää, saatiin mukava loppukirikin.  :Vink:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/223498311

----------


## Steely

Hyvä lenkki hyvässä seurassa ja mahtavassa sääsä.  Pisin lenkki mitä olen koskaan ajanut.
Oppi tuntemaan uusia henkilöitä "nimimerkkien takana".
Kiitokset erityisesti Jari Kulmalalle ja Nurmiselle veto-, työntö- ja renkaanvaihtoavusta
eli zippasin lopussa toivottavasti energiatasoihin eli en noudattanut
sääntöä "lisäenergiaa 30 min välien", jota ainakin korkeassa rasitus-
tasossa kaiketi pitäisi tehdä.  Jalat kramppasivat lopullisesti
Saukkolan jälkeen, mutta mangesiumin ja geelin avulla 
voimat alkoivat palautua.
Keskim. syketaso mulla koko lenkillä 79 %, joka lienee
jo VK-tasoa.

Kyllä sauna, olut ja spagetti teki taas hyvää palautumiseen.
Tätä minä sanoisin "korkeaksi elintasoksi" kun se joillekin
tarkoittaa jotain muuta. Se mikä ei tapa, vahvistaa.  :Cool:

----------


## kp63

Kaksi selkeää neste ja/tai energiasippiä valitettavasti tuli. Toivottavasti molemmat oppivat jotain. Jos pystyy ajaa 3-4h eilistä vauhtia, niin pystyy myös 8h kunhan huolehtii polttoaineista ja jäähtysnesteistä.

----------


## Steely

> Kaksi selkeää neste ja/tai energiasippiä valitettavasti tuli. Toivottavasti molemmat oppivat jotain. Jos pystyy ajaa 3-4h eilistä vauhtia, niin pystyy myös 8h kunhan huolehtii polttoaineista ja jäähtysnesteistä.



Tämä oli helpottava kommentti eli uskoisin kestävyyteni olevan suht. hyvällä tasolla lähes 10 000 km 
ajon jälkeen tänä vuonna ja monipuolisella harjoittelulla (PK,VK,MK).
Ainakin kuntosalitreenaus pitää ottaa mukaan.

----------


## Petteri Lahtinen

> Kaksi selkeää neste ja/tai energiasippiä valitettavasti tuli. Toivottavasti molemmat oppivat jotain. Jos pystyy ajaa 3-4h eilistä vauhtia, niin pystyy myös 8h kunhan huolehtii polttoaineista ja jäähtysnesteistä.



Jep. Eiköhän tuossa eilen tullut sen verran selkeä opetus, että muistaa nuo nestehommat paremmin seuraavalla (yli)pitkällä lenkillä. Kiitoksia sippaamisen jälkeisestä vetoavusta ja vedon aikaisesta neste- ja energiavalistuksesta.

----------


## sykeli

Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä. Sää oli mainio ja hyvää huumoria oli mukana. Telaketju oli meikälle uusi tuttavuus. Pääsi tutuksi senkin kanssa. Renkaat kestivät ja tuollakin vauhdilla jaksoi maaliin asti. Sykkeet pysyivät suunnilleen 40 pinnaa alle maksimin, joten matka oli aika kestävällä pohjalla. Viimeinen spurtti oli kyllä aika repäisy.  :Hymy: 

Matka ja maisemat olivat hienoja eikä lihakeiton näköinen kalakeitto ollu yhtään hullumpaa.  Ei ne Fiskarsin jälkeisen mäet ihan kamalia olleet.  Ne pari bioteknistä taukoa auttoivat melkoisesti, kun kuohuvan kokispullon avaaminen ajon aikana on hmm ... taitolaji.

----------


## Tommi G

> Kiitokset kaikille Fiskari-lenkillä olleille. Tossa porukassa oli ilo ajaa. Uskoisin myös muiden nauttineen.



Olipa mukava lenkki , viimeisten kilometrien loppukiri oli vauhdikas.

----------


## kp63

[QUOTE=sykeli;1908366]. Viimeinen spurtti oli kyllä aika repäisy.  :Hymy: 

Yleensä ei ole tapana noilla ylipitkillä tykitellä, muttei se nyt lopussa haittaakaan. Jos lopussa oli varaa tykitellä, sanoisin että lenkin rasitustaso oli pitkälle lenkille kohdallaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Ari_T

> Yleensä ei ole tapana noilla ylipitkillä tykitellä, muttei se nyt lopussa haittaakaan. Jos lopussa oli varaa tykitellä, sanoisin että lenkin rasitustaso oli pitkälle lenkille kohdallaan



Heh, näin puhuu mies, joka houkutteli tälläkin lenkillä pariin mäkikiriin jo ennen Lohjaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

*Tiistaina ja torstaina* näyttäs noin sateettomalta. Ajattelin ajella tommoset 3h lenkit molempina päivina. Ti puhdas PK ja to alkuun ehkä pikku kirejä ja loppuun VK-intervalleja. Lähtö *tuvalta klo 16.00...16.45*. Lenkki päättynee to Hämeenkylään Vihdintien ja Kehä 3 risteykseen ja tiistaina samaan paikkaan tai Velskolaan. Jos kiinnostaa niin tiistain osalta toiveita lähtöajasta ja loppupaikasta tänne. Tähän vuodenaikaan aina säävaraus.

----------


## kp63

Ari, ne ei ollut mäkikirejä vaan jalkojen avaamis-herkistely-vetoja.

----------


## Ari_T

> Ari, ne ei ollut mäkikirejä vaan jalkojen avaamis-herkistely-vetoja.



Ekan taisit aloittaa sanoilla "katotaanko niin oon mäen päällä ennen sua". :P

----------


## konkelo

Teillä oli hieno peloton kun ohititte siinä ennen Fiskariin rullausta :-) Kun olisin ehtinyt kysyä, niin olisin voinut iskeytyä joukon jatkoksi. Reitti oli 60% sama, jota soolona veivasin. Paitsi söin korvapuustia kalakeiton sijaan ;-)

----------


## TimeMa

Kyllä maistu seljanka Fiskarsissa, rekordit paukku hienossa seurassa sekä kesäisessä kelissä. Kiitokset järjestäjille ja ohjastajille. 
Tämä pysyy mielessä ja ennätykset (henk.kohtaiset) on tehty rikottavaks. =D

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisella Sellon lenkillä treenataan tekniikkaa urheilupuiston ympäristössä. Suosittelen etulokarin ja pullotelineiden poistamista niin eivät ole tiellä (pullo sitten taskuun). Valoja ei vielä tarvita. Loppuosa ajetaan valaistulla reitillä. Kotimatkaa varten voi jonkin varoitustuikun ottaa mukaan.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

> *Tiistaina ja torstaina* näyttäs noin sateettomalta. Ajattelin ajella tommoset 3h lenkit molempina päivina. Ti puhdas PK ja to alkuun ehkä pikku kirejä ja loppuun VK-intervalleja. Lähtö *tuvalta klo 16.00...16.45*. Lenkki päättynee to Hämeenkylään Vihdintien ja Kehä 3 risteykseen ja tiistaina samaan paikkaan tai Velskolaan. Jos kiinnostaa niin tiistain osalta toiveita lähtöajasta ja loppupaikasta tänne. Tähän vuodenaikaan aina säävaraus.



*TO tuvalta klo 16.30.* Alkuun kevyitä kirejä. Sitten pätkä nopealla kadenssilla. Perään 2x30 VK vetoa hitaalla cadenssilla ja loppuun singleä eli kiinteällä välityksellä. 
Eli vähän nopeutta ja voimoo. Vie reippaan 3h eli hämärissä (=valot) kotiin.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...07dacdd7&msa=0

----------


## Ari_T

> *TO tuvalta klo 16.30.* Alkuun kevyitä kirejä. Sitten pätkä nopealla kadenssilla. Perään 2x30 VK vetoa hitaalla cadenssilla ja loppuun singleä eli kiinteällä välityksellä. 
> Eli vähän nopeutta ja voimoo. Vie reippaan 3h eli hämärissä (=valot) kotiin.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...07dacdd7&msa=0



Mä voisin koittaa ehtiä mukaan mutta ajan todennäköisimmin vähän oikotietä (Lopentieltä tai Hongisojantieltä) kotiin. Laitan huomenna viestiä tänne tai suoraan sulle, jos en ehdikään mukaan.

----------


## VPR

Olipas märkää  :Leveä hymy:  kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/224607696

----------


## Ari_T

> Mä voisin koittaa ehtiä mukaan mutta ajan todennäköisimmin vähän oikotietä (Lopentieltä tai Hongisojantieltä) kotiin. Laitan huomenna viestiä tänne tai suoraan sulle, jos en ehdikään mukaan.



Ehtimisen kanssa on vähän niin ja näin. Koitan ehtiä tuvalle aikataulussa mutta mua ei kannata odottaa tänään.

----------


## TimeMa

Märkää mutta hauskaa...kiitos vetäjille!

----------


## Mika H.

*LAUANTAIN TUPALENKKIÄ?* Jos ennustetut sateet väistyvät, niin kuin nyt näyttäisi, koukkaan Tuvalle huomenna klo 10 tsekkaamaan onko muita paikalla. Tarkoitus ajaa 150 km lenkki. Mulla on jäänyt ajokilsat nollaan parina viime viikkona, joten tässä ei sen kummempia tavoitteita kuin nauttia ajosta.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntain HePon pitkälle lenkille luvataan aika nihkeetä keliä joten vois olla kiinnostusta.

----------


## nikib

> *LAUANTAIN TUPALENKKIÄ?* Jos ennustetut sateet väistyvät, niin kuin nyt näyttäisi, koukkaan Tuvalle huomenna klo 10 tsekkaamaan onko muita paikalla. Tarkoitus ajaa 150 km lenkki. Mulla on jäänyt ajokilsat nollaan parina viime viikkona, joten tässä ei sen kummempia tavoitteita kuin nauttia ajosta.



Komppaan VPR:ää eli kiinnostaa

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sunnuntain HePon pitkälle lenkille luvataan aika nihkeetä keliä joten vois olla kiinnostusta.



Vetäjän roolissa päätin peruuttaa sunnuntain HePo-lenkin ja ehdotin tilalle lauantaita.

----------


## Ari_T

> *LAUANTAIN TUPALENKKIÄ?* Jos ennustetut sateet väistyvät, niin kuin nyt näyttäisi, koukkaan Tuvalle huomenna klo 10 tsekkaamaan onko muita paikalla. Tarkoitus ajaa 150 km lenkki. Mulla on jäänyt ajokilsat nollaan parina viime viikkona, joten tässä ei sen kummempia tavoitteita kuin nauttia ajosta.



Mä voisin lähteä ajelemaan tuvalta lauantaina säävarauksella. Jos heti aamulla sataa tai näyttää siltä, että kastuu suht varmasti ennen taukoa, jätän väliin.

----------


## apuajaja

Samat speksit ku Arilla.

----------


## kp63

Katelkaa tota jarin mainitsemaa hepo ketjua. Siellä saattaa olla tällä kertaa kunnon vetäjät  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

http://goo.gl/maps/PTdvX

Tollasta ehdotan kuitenkin tupalenkiksi (säävaraus). 200km taitaa olla mulle just sen 50km liian pitkä. Ylälenkki myötäpäivään, tauko tai tauot tunnelman mukaan. Ajelen sitten soolona, jos muut ovat itä-uusimaata valloittamassa.

----------


## Ari_T

> http://goo.gl/maps/PTdvX
> 
> Tollasta ehdotan kuitenkin tupalenkiksi (säävaraus). 200km taitaa olla mulle just sen 50km liian pitkä. Ylälenkki myötäpäivään, tauko tai tauot tunnelman mukaan. Ajelen sitten soolona, jos muut ovat itä-uusimaata valloittamassa.



Vaikuttaa sopivalta. Taukoahan voi pidellä vaikka Vihtijärvellä vakkaripaikassa. Tuollainen 150 km sopii myös mulle paremmin huomenna.

----------


## RJK

Milloin olisitte Vihdissä Moksintien ja Olkkalantien risteyksen vaiheilla, voisin tähdätä sieltä mukaan la tupalenkille

----------


## codea

Näyttää säätiedot muuttuvan jatkuvasti, mutta mikäli ei aamulla satele, niin yritän myös heräillä tuolle lenkille mukaan.

----------


## kp63

hauskaa tupailua, ite koskelle. Oli fiskarsin lenkillä puhetta pitkistä syksyn lenkeistä. Itsellä olisi tarkoitus ajella sellasia noin 3h+3h PK lenkkejä  la 6.10---su 11.11 välillä 1kpl/vkonloppu aina sään salliessa (poutaa ja lämpötila lähempänä 10 kuin 5). Eli toivotaan kelejä.

----------


## codea

Kiitokset lenkistä ja veto- ja työntöavusta. Oli siirtymineen, joista toinen pätkä jäi uudenkarheasta Garminista harmittavasti tallentamatta, vajaan 170kilometrin pituudella elämäni pisin päivämatka ja kun nopeuskin oli kovinta, jota olen ajellut, niin on kyllä tyhjä. Kai sitä voi vähän laittaa tankkauksen piikkiin, koska pariin kertaan iski lähes täydellinen stoppi, eikä jaloista irronnut mitään. Tauon jälkeen helpotti, mutta lopussa painoi taas pahasti.

Toki nyt kun tuota alkun vauhtia katselee, niin kyllä siinä mentiin oman suorituskyvyn ylärajoilla, joten saattoi mehuja jäädä tuossakin tienposkeen. No. Kannustaa treenaamaan enemmän ja ennen kaikkea järkevämmin ja ensi vuonna ehdottomasti osallistun tupalenkeille jo ennen syyskuuta.

Hyvä reissu kaikkinensa. Vielä kun olisi sauna kotona niin olo olisi kutakuinkin täydellinen.

Ja ne datat löytyvät täältä: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/225513784

----------


## Ari_T

Olipa mukava lenkki taas, vaikka alussa olikin vähän märkää. Kiitoksia osallistujille lenkki- ja juttuseurasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

Hieno lenkki hyvässä seurassa, startissa 4 kuskia, joista 3 ajoi koko lenkin. Vihdissä saatiin ennakoidusti paikallisopas mukaan osaksi matkaa. Mahtavia maanteitä ajettavaksi tällä reitillä, kilometriäkään en vaihtaisi pois. SE mäki välillä Vihti-Siippoon Neste oli taas kerran itselle tosi rankka, taisi kärkimiehenä häärääminen Läyliäisistä asti painaa (seli seli)... SEN mäen jälkeen piti siirtyä jonon jatkoksi, ja Ari hoiti tosi tyylikkäästi vetohommat koko loppumatkan, niin kuin oli tehnyt ison osa alkumatkastakin.

----------


## kp63

> hauskaa tupailua, ite koskelle. Oli fiskarsin lenkillä puhetta pitkistä syksyn lenkeistä. Itsellä olisi tarkoitus ajella sellasia noin 3h+3h PK lenkkejä  la 6.10---su 11.11 välillä 1kpl/vkonloppu aina sään salliessa (poutaa ja lämpötila lähempänä 10 kuin 5). Eli toivotaan kelejä.



toi jäi kesällä ajamatta. tuun ite suomeen 5.10 eli sopikaa täällä löytyykö halukkaita ja onko 6.10 tqi 7.10  la tai su ajettavaa keliä

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...75342,1.674042

----------


## Mika H.

Kivan näköinen lenksu, etenkin kun olisi tarjolla itselle uusia pätkiä Karkkila-Lohja välillä. Toivotaan siis hyviä kelejä tuolle 6.10.-7.10. viikonlopulle.

----------


## tipsu

Näin sadepäivänä on hyvä muistuttaa ensi viikon pippaloista, eli tässä kertaus:

*Maantiekauden perinteiset päättäjäiskarkelot perjantaina 28.9.

*alkaen klo 19 Vltavassa (Elielinaukiolla). Tarjolla ainakin    erinomaista seuraa, omakustanteisesti ruokia ja juomia ja mahdollisuus    näyttää myöhemmin illalla taitonsa tanssilattian puolella  jatkopaikassa.   Kaikki lenkkeilijät ja lenkeille toistaiseksi  uskaltautumattomat ovat   tervetulleita katsastamaan, minkälaista  porukkaa kypärien, ajolasien ja   trikoiden alta löytyy. 

Aika: pe 28.9. alkaen klo 19
Paikka: Vltava (n. klo 22 asti, sitten jatketaan toiseen paikkaan. Tällä hetkellä jatkopaikaksi suunniteltu Kaarle XII)
Hinta: omat juomat ja mahdollisesti ruuat
Pukukoodi: jotain muuta kuin henkselitrikoot

Ilmoittautua ei tarvitse ja paikalle voi saapua oman aikataulun mukaan.

Biletoimikunta toivottaa kaikki tervetulleiksi!

----------


## VPR

Mä voisin ajella jo ensi viikonloppuna pidempää siivua (6-9 tuntia) jos vain on aurinkoista. Lokakuun kolme ekaa viikonloppua on jo buukattu täyteen. Alla vähän suunnitelmaa, ideana ajaa viime kesän hienot pätkät Räyskäläntie, Portaantie, Antiaistentie, Karstuntie ja Bäcksintie putkeen läpi: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,14,15&t=m&z=9

----------


## Iletys

> Mä voisin ajella jo ensi viikonloppuna pidempää siivua (6-9 tuntia)



Tästä päätellen päättäjäiskarkelot ei kiinnosta?  :Hymy:

----------


## sykeli

Hieno reitti ja paljon uutta pätkää mulle. 276 km voi olla hapokas, mutta, jos vauhti on sopiva, lähen kyllä mukaan. Lauantai näyttää sään puolesta melkein OKlle, mutta voi muuttua moneen kertaan.

----------


## VPR

Voidaan lyhentää jostain välistä tarpeen tullen.





> Tästä päätellen päättäjäiskarkelot ei kiinnosta?



Mukana tietysti, palautumiskykyni on huippuluokkaa.  :Vink:

----------


## Steely

> Voidaan lyhentää jostain välistä tarpeen tullen.
> Mukana tietysti, palautumiskykyni on huippuluokkaa.



Palautumiskyky on syytä olla kovaa tasoa, nimittäin tällä hetkellä
lauantai voisi olla sunnuntaita parempi ajopäivä, tosin sateen riski on suuri, mutta onneksi vain Forecan mukaan.
Minulle sopivat kummatkin päivät, tosin saatan oikaista aiemmin kotimatkalle, jos kunto alkaa pettää
varsinkin reilusti yli 30 keskarilla.   9 h ajoajalla 30.6 km/h.   Siihen päälle pari 30 minuutin taukoa.

----------


## VPR

Aurinko laskee klo 19 eli tuvalla pitäisi olla siihen aikaan takasin, lähtö siis klo 9 tai aikaisemmin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mä voisin ajella jo ensi viikonloppuna pidempää siivua (6-9 tuntia) jos vain on aurinkoista. Lokakuun kolme ekaa viikonloppua on jo buukattu täyteen. Alla vähän suunnitelmaa, ideana ajaa viime kesän hienot pätkät Räyskäläntie, Portaantie, Antiaistentie, Karstuntie ja Bäcksintie putkeen läpi: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,14,15&t=m&z=9



Tammelassa Kuivajärven itäpuolella lienee hiekkatietä?

Ei sikäli, viikonlopuksi ennustetaan tällä hetkellä crossikelejä.

Josta tulikin mieleeni että huomisen Sellon Pyörän crossilenkin speksit löytyy fillarikalenterista. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Niinpä taitaa alkumatkasta ollakin, katoin vain loppupätkää joka oli päällystetty. No se skippaamalla säästyy 20 km.  :Hymy:  Kelit tuntuvat elävän jatkuvasti mutta pidetään sormia ristissä.

Mukana huomenna.

----------


## VPR

Lenkki loppui tänään etuajassa ketjun pikaliittimen hajottua ylämäessä, potkuttelin kotiin ja otin kaapista uuden. Kerrankin sai sykkeet ylös krossarilla  :Leveä hymy:  kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/227157773

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Itse suosittelisin pitämään ylimääräistä pikaliitintä (tai vaikka useampaa) satulalaukussa mukana, ei se nyt niin kauheasti paina.

Hauskan näköistä rinkulaa ilmeisestikin ajeltu Lepuskissa tänään, oliko tuo pelkkää hiekkatietä vai oliko siellä nurmikkoa, polkuja tai mutakuoppia seassa?

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos vetäjille, hyvä nähdä takaviistosta mitä on XC kisavauhti, häntäpään valvojallakin sykkeet kaakossa.

----------


## Steely

> Mä voisin ajella jo ensi viikonloppuna pidempää siivua (6-9 tuntia) jos vain on aurinkoista. Lokakuun kolme ekaa viikonloppua on jo buukattu täyteen. Alla vähän suunnitelmaa, ideana ajaa viime kesän hienot pätkät Räyskäläntie, Portaantie, Antiaistentie, Karstuntie ja Bäcksintie putkeen läpi: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,14,15&t=m&z=9



Sääennusteet lauantaille parantuneet.    
Merkatkaa seuraavaan ketkä oavat lähdössä.   Jos ilmoittautumisen tuohon Doodleen voi vielä peruuttaa myöhemmin esim
sairauden tai muun esteen vuoksi niin tehkää niin vaikka vielä la-aamuna jotta muut tietävät montako osallistuu ja on
mielekästä lähteä mukaan.  Vähintään 3-4 olisi hyvä olla.
Tovotaan että sääennusteet eivät huonone ja VPR on kovakuntoisena kyvykäs vielä pe juhlimisen jälkeen vetämään / navigoimaan reittiä.

http://doodle.com/w8eh6hcdipiqv9zk?lt=5

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää nyt samalta kuin viime lauantaina, eli ajokeliltä.  :Hymy:  Taukopaikoiksi ajattelin Räyskälän lentokenttää (http://www.rayskala.fi/palvelut/cafe26) ja Saukkolan St1 (http://www.st1.fi/index.php?id=1874). Etapeiksi muodostuisi näin noin 91, 92 ja 75. Ajoaika noin 8,5 tuntia ja kaksi puolen tunnin taukoa eli takaisin tuvalla puoli seitsemän aikaan. Alla tarkennettu reitti.

https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...7,18,19,20&z=9

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Itse suosittelisin pitämään ylimääräistä pikaliitintä (tai vaikka useampaa) satulalaukussa mukana, ei se nyt niin kauheasti paina.
> 
> Hauskan näköistä rinkulaa ilmeisestikin ajeltu Lepuskissa tänään, oliko tuo pelkkää hiekkatietä vai oliko siellä nurmikkoa, polkuja tai mutakuoppia seassa?



Oli reitillä mausteeksi hieman mutaränniäkin, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi Lepuskin kuntorataa. Yritettiin ottaa muut ulkoilijat huomioon että hidastettiin ohittaessa. Mutta tiedä sitten huomasivatko ohitettavat hidastusta (kun hidastus saattoi olla viidestäkympistä kahteenviiteen). 

Ensi viikoksi on luvassa taas jotain muuta, eli pitempi suht kovavauhtinen rundi cyclocrossia valojen kanssa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Merkkasin itseni mukaan Bembölen pitkälle lauantaina. Pääseminen ei ole satavarmaa, mutta yritän varmistaa viimeistään hyvissä ajoin perjantaina. Oma kunto piisaa ongelmitta jos rasitustaso pysyy jotakuinkin samalla tasolla kuin edellisen lauantain Myrskylä-Porvoo-lenkillä.

Edit: En pääsekään - pakko olla viimeistään neljältä kotosalla. Viikin Prismalta lähtee lauantaina 10:00 porukka Mäntsälään, jos joku haluaa ajaa samaa vauhtia mutta vain 130 km (speksi). Kelin pitäisi olla ajankohtaan nähden hieno!

----------


## Heikki

> Alla tarkennettu reitti.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...7,18,19,20&z=9



Kun en osaa tuosta Google Maps:stä viedä reittiä Garminin, piirsin reitin RideWithGPS:llä:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1764669

----------


## Mika H.

Ilmoittautumisten perusteella vetomiehiä riittää, terkkuja vaan tutuille. Täytyy pitäytyä oman kunnon edellyttämillä matkoilla, joten mahdanko koskaan nähdä Räyskälä-Porras maisemia, vaikka mieli kovasti tekisi...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ja sitten eilisen neste- rasva- ja hiilihydraattitankkauksen jälkeen kiertämään Kanta-Hämettä.

Huomenna ajattelin mennä tiedustelemaan ensi keskiviikon crossilenkin päivänvalossa. Lähtö klo 15 Sellon Pyörältä. Tänne jotain vihjettä jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan, niin käyn kurvaamassa lähtöpaikan kautta. Ihan kevyttä vauhtia on tarkoitus ajaa.

----------


## VPR

Seitsemän ilmoittautunutta + StePe lähtivät matkaan ja StePe kääntyi omille teilleen muiden taukoillessa lentokentällä. Seuraava etappi Saukkolaan ajettiin saderintaman edellään työntämää tuulta vastaan, ja ensimmäiset pisarat putoilivat sisään mentäessä. Rankkasateen ja perästä tulevan toisen pilven takia päätettiin ajaa toissaviikon reittiä suoraan kotiin ja matkaa tuli 237 km. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/228076566

----------


## sykeli

Oli hyvä päivä. Kiitos. Pisaroiden lisäksi ehti nähdä auringonkin ja muutaman purjekoneen Räyskälän kentällä.

----------


## Steely

Hyva ja vauhdikas lenkki hyvässä porukassa ja ihan kelpo säässä Saukkolaan asti.
Lopetin oman lenkkini Saukkolaan jalkojen kramppien vuoksi eli kunto ei
vielä riitä näin kovavauhtiseen ajoon reitin loppuun asti eli tarvitaan lisää harjoitusta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Epäiltiin Turuntiellä vähän ennen Veikkolaa, että oliko se Steelyn kyyti joka meidät ohitti kun oli musta pyörä katolla ja kuski tervehti iloisesti painamalla tööttiä koko ohituksen ajan?

----------


## Steely

> Epäiltiin Turuntiellä vähän ennen Veikkolaa, että oliko se Steelyn kyyti joka meidät ohitti kun oli musta pyörä katolla ja kuski tervehti iloisesti painamalla tööttiä koko ohituksen ajan?



Oikein päätelty.   Tilasin huoltoauton (vaimo) Saukkolaan, joka taas kerran joutui minut noutamaan.  Yleensä syynä on ollut pyörärikko, nyt kuskin kunto.
En voinut olla nauramatta teitä ohittaessani kun juuri alkoi kaatamalla sataa  :Vink:

----------


## StePe

Eilisellä lenkillä tuli tehtyä oikeita valintoja. Räyskälästä idän kautta tehdyllä paluureitillä onnistuin lähes kokonaan välttämään kastumisen. Vantaankosken paikkeilla aivan loppumatkasta alkoi vähäinen sade (Hyrylästä oli pakko suunnitaa suorinta tietä kotia kohti, kun lounaasta näytti nousevan sen verran uhkaavia pilviä). Kokonaismatkaa tuli vähän päälle 250 km, mikä on ihan sopiva lenkin pituus ilman kahvitaukoja (lähes satanen porukan mukana tietysti helpottaa lenkkiä huomattavasti).

Voisin tänään lähteä tuolle Kulmalan tiedusteluretkelle, jos Jari näin myöhäisen ilmoittaumisen perusteella vielä koukkaa Sellon Pyörän kautta (keskiviikkona en kuitenkaan ennätä mukaan).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> [--]
> 
> Voisin tänään lähteä tuolle Kulmalan tiedusteluretkelle, jos Jari näin myöhäisen ilmoittaumisen perusteella vielä koukkaa Sellon Pyörän kautta (keskiviikkona en kuitenkaan ennätä mukaan).



En malttanut odotella kun keli parani ja kukaan ei ollut ilmoitellut, joten lähdin etuajassa. Keke tavoitti mut sitten vielä matkan varrelta ja tehtiin treffit Juvanmalmin kohdalle.

----------


## Heikki

> Eilisellä lenkillä tuli tehtyä oikeita valintoja. Räyskälästä idän kautta tehdyllä paluureitillä onnistuin lähes kokonaan välttämään kastumisen... Kokonaismatkaa tuli vähän päälle 250 km, mikä on ihan sopiva lenkin pituus ilman kahvitaukoja...



Varmaan reittivalintakin oli sinulla sateen kannalta viisaampi kuin meillä. Mutta saatoit myös ehtiä kotiin meitä aikaisemmin, jos et pitänyt ollenkaan taukoja. Meillä kaffetauot ja yksi tekninen veivät about 1,5h. Olimme Bembölessä noin klo 18:10. Rankin sadekuuro osui minuun vielä siirtymällä Bembölestä kotiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikon reittisuunnitelman katselmus osoitti että Eriksberg-Vestraa ei taida kannattaa oikaista kostean pellon yli. Ojan ylityksessä tuli tänään vähän uitua kun arvioin tulvivan ojan yli menevän sillan paikan väärin (Keke arvasi kerrasta oikein ja mä en sitten valinnut ihan samaa ajolinjaa). Muokkasin reittisuunnitelmaan siis  enemmän asfalttiosuutta (eli ajetaan Vestraan Kongontien kautta). Kyselen sitten matkan päällä osallistujilta miten seikkailunhaluista porukka on, eli valitaanko reitiksi pelto vai asfaltti.

Pari pätkää tuli tänään muuten lisää yhdyspätkien luokittelukarttaani.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Onko tuo Eriksberg-Vestra reitti johonkin aikaan vuodesta löydettävissä ja kuljettavissa? Etsin sitä joskus alkukesästä Vestran puolelta, mutta sieltä ei oikein tuntunut löytyvän muuta kuin lammaslaitumia. Ja vähän etelämpää kivoja kalliopolkuja, joilla ei kyllä CC:n kanssa edetty kuin tunkkaamalla.

Vestran ja Reitti 2000 välinen polku lienee myös mielenkiintoisessa kunnossa näin syksyisten sateiden jäljiltä, kun se jo kesälläkin oli mutainen ja juurakkoinen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eipä Eriksberg-Vestraa oikein reitiksi voi kutsua. Pyörän kantamiseksi se on aina mennyt.

----------


## StePe

> En malttanut odotella kun keli parani ja kukaan ei ollut ilmoitellut, joten lähdin etuajassa.



Tämän arvasinkin, enkä jäänyt Sellon Pyörän kulmalle norkoilemaan. Hyvinhän tuota keksi ihan itsekin 3,5 h verran palauttelulenkkiä ja jopa ennen ajamatta jääneitä pätkiä. Vettäkin oli moneen paikkaan kertynyt reilusti (esim. pellon poikki kulkevalla uralla, joka johtaa Isonjärventieltä Haapaniementielle sai vanteet mukavasti pestyä).

----------


## StePe

> Varmaan reittivalintakin oli sinulla sateen kannalta viisaampi kuin meillä. Mutta saatoit myös ehtiä kotiin meitä aikaisemmin, jos et pitänyt ollenkaan taukoja. Meillä kaffetauot ja yksi tekninen veivät about 1,5h. Olimme Bembölessä noin klo 18:10. Rankin sadekuuro osui minuun vielä siirtymällä Bembölestä kotiin.



18:10 olin kotona kahvikupin ääressä ja kuuntelin tyytyväisenä, kun varsin reipas sadekuuro rummutti peltikattoa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Sellon pyörältä siis pitempi crosslenkki (n. 77 km).
Vaihtelevalla vauhdilla ajetaan. PK:ta suurin osa ja välillä muutama 5-10 min veto VK:ta.
Mahdollisesti kyydistä pudonneita odotellaan risteyksissä, jotta kukaan ei eksy matkalla.
Kovakuntoisemmat voivat ajaa myös vähän sakkolenkkiä, jotta muut saavat pitää huilitaukoa.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## karhile

Onko tiedossa paljon ehtaa mutapätkää ja teknillistä, vai hiekkateitä ja asfalttia vain? 
t. mahdollisesti kyydistä putoava ja tarvittaessa karttaan/ gepsiin turvautuva  mukavuudenhaluinen, jos ylipäätään mukaan uskaltaa (tai ehtii/viitsii).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Onko tiedossa paljon ehtaa mutapätkää ja teknillistä, vai hiekkateitä ja asfalttia vain? 
> t. mahdollisesti kyydistä putoava ja tarvittaessa karttaan/ gepsiin turvautuva  mukavuudenhaluinen, jos ylipäätään mukaan uskaltaa (tai ehtii/viitsii).



Sunnuntain tiedusteluretkellä ei ajettu ihan samaa lenkkiä, mutta arvioisin että yhteensä alle kilometri on mutaista pätkää.

----------


## Huilutane

Kauanko tuolla arviolta kestää eli pärjääköhän ilman valoja?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vähän yli 3 tuntia kestänee ja ilman valoja ei pärjää (kaverin valokeilassa voi tietysti yrittää ajaa).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Speksasin illan lenkille vähän lisää hiekkatietä Klaukkalan nurkille.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dxiwuzrynqklroll

----------


## TimeMa

Yritän 1. hoitaan valaisevaa valaistusta, nyt on vaan maisemasta erottuvaa rikattu. 2 ehtiä kyytiin jos ei näy 1815 niin jää lenkki väliin. Keli on lupaava....

----------


## Tommi G

> toi jäi kesällä ajamatta. tuun ite suomeen 5.10 eli sopikaa täällä löytyykö halukkaita ja onko 6.10 tqi 7.10 la tai su ajettavaa keliä
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...75342,1.674042




Lauantai näyttää suhteellisen kuivalta,onko lisäkseni muita kiinostuneita ajamaan tota KP:n reittiä.

----------


## Tassu

> Lauantai näyttää suhteellisen kuivalta,onko lisäkseni muita kiinostuneita ajamaan tota KP:n reittiä.



Jos keli on suht ok niin meikä olis kyllä kiinnostunu. Käytännössä mulle kävis kumpi päivä tahansa, mutta toki parempana päivänä on paree. Mutta jos/kun tulen niin olen pakoitettu tulemaan sinkulalla, joten vauhtitoive "ei niin kova".

----------


## Tommi G

Tarkoitus olisi ajaa PK lenkki 3+3h ja mäet rauhallisesti.

----------


## Mika H.

> Lauantai näyttää suhteellisen kuivalta,onko lisäkseni muita kiinostuneita ajamaan tota KP:n reittiä.



Mukana.

----------


## nikib

> Lauantai näyttää suhteellisen kuivalta,onko lisäkseni muita kiinostuneita ajamaan tota KP:n reittiä.



Kiinnostaa. Olisiko lähtö sitten 9.00 vai miten?

----------


## Hirke

> Vähän yli 3 tuntia kestänee ja ilman valoja ei pärjää (kaverin valokeilassa voi tietysti yrittää ajaa).



Ja pientä speksiä Sellon Pyörän keskiviikon Cyclocross lenkistä 
https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com...l?id=162533490
Kiitokset osallistujille mukavaa oli!

Lauantain tupa lenkillä mukana jos emäntään vaan riittää normaali voitelut...  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

> Lauantai näyttää suhteellisen kuivalta,onko lisäkseni muita kiinostuneita ajamaan tota KP:n reittiä.



Hep.

----------


## RJK

Kummin päin lenkki olisi tarkoitus ajaa, jos vastapäivään niin tulisin mukaan kotikulmilta Vihdistä

----------


## Heikki

Mukana. 

Lähtöaika on kerrottu Tommi G:n kutsun otsikossa: *Tupalenkki 6.10 klo 10.00*
Kiertosuunta on kaiketi luettavissa kp63:n reittipiirroksen otsikosta: *Karkkila-Saukkola-Lohja-Pikkala* eli vastapäivään (kuten perinteisesti Karin lenkit !!)

VPR: josko nyt olisi sen verran puotaa, että voimme tulla Saukkolasta Lohjalle Karstuntien kautta?

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1783011

----------


## karhile

> Ja pientä speksiä Sellon Pyörän keskiviikon Cyclocross lenkistä 
> https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com...l?id=162533490
> Kiitokset osallistujille mukavaa oli!



Ei näy.

----------


## hedonist

> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1783011



126-135 km osa näyttää päällystämättömaltä, onko tämä odotettavissa? Ehkä on parempi käyttää tietä 116?

http://maps.google.ru/?ll=60.233761,...65.14,,0,11.23

----------


## StePe

> 126-135 km osa näyttää päällystämättömaltä, onko tämä odotettavissa? Ehkä on parempi käyttää tietä 116?
> 
> http://maps.google.ru/?ll=60.233761,...65.14,,0,11.23



On Street viewn kuva tuolla Lohjan ja Lappersin välillä vähän vanhentunut (päällyste taisi tulla pätkälle syksyllä 2009)

----------


## VPR

> VPR: josko nyt olisi sen verran puotaa, että voimme tulla Saukkolasta Lohjalle Karstuntien kautta?



Ellei sitten perjantain sateet siirry lauantaille.  :Leveä hymy:  Viikonloppu menee kylpylässä.

----------


## tapsalme

Nöösi täällä moi aurinkoiselta Mallorcan syysleiriltä. Tässä tämän päivän yksinajon speksit http://connect.garmin.com/activity/229957349. Ei muuta, Mallorca kiittää!

----------


## Steely

> Nöösi täällä moi aurinkoiselta Mallorcan syysleiriltä. Tässä tämän päivän yksinajon speksit http://connect.garmin.com/activity/229957349. Ei muuta, Mallorca kiittää!



Kiitos samoin eli minä olen lähdössä Mallorcalle 12.10. Toivottavasti ilmat ovat suotuisat (mäkitreeneille)
ja virkistyspalveluita riittävästi.

----------


## kp63

> Mukana. 
> 
> Lähtöaika on kerrottu Tommi G:n kutsun otsikossa: *Tupalenkki 6.10 klo 10.00*
> Kiertosuunta on kaiketi luettavissa kp63:n reittipiirroksen otsikosta: *Karkkila-Saukkola-Lohja-Pikkala* eli vastapäivään (kuten perinteisesti Karin lenkit !!)
> 
> VPR: josko nyt olisi sen verran puotaa, että voimme tulla Saukkolasta Lohjalle Karstuntien kautta?
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1783011



Terveisiä Roomasta ja nyt jos koskaan tarvitaan rasvanpolttolenkki. Mukavasti näyttää vielä porukkaa maantielle riittävän eli  huomenna *la tuvalta klo 10* perinteisen tupalenkin speksein rauhallinen PK lenkki (jotain 29-31, jos se nyt jotain kertoo, mutta paljon mäkiä) . Vastapäivään koska lähinnä Antikaista harvemmin on tullut noin päin ajettua. Siivut siis noin 3h eli sen mukaan eväät ja tauon kanssa kokonaisaika noin 6.5h. Saukkolasta voidaan tulla tuvalle ihan mitä reittiä vaan kunhan matka pysyy noion samana.

----------


## tapsalme

> Kiitos samoin eli minä olen lähdössä Mallorcalle 12.10. Toivottavasti ilmat ovat suotuisat (mäkitreeneille)
> ja virkistyspalveluita riittävästi.



Tänään oli varjossa 30 joten kelejä ei voi syyttää. Laita koodia kun olet täällä niin käydään kimpassa lenkillä.

----------


## Hirke

mukana tänään.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jjyrki

Taitaa olla hiukka tuulista epojengin lenkillä, toivottavasti pysytte tiellä kaikki :Vink: 
Heräsin myöhään joten kävin surraamassa pari tuntia Keskuspuistossa, hieno keli, puisto muuttaa muotoaan joka vikko, nyt kujat lehtien peittämiä.

----------


## Tassu

Huh. Olipa hieno lenkki tänään. Paljonn uusia polkuja. Kiitos äijät!

----------


## Hirke

> Huh. Olipa hieno lenkki tänään. Paljonn uusia polkuja. Kiitos äijät!



Isot kiitokset ukoille oli mahti reissu niin reitin, kun kelinkin puolesta! 

(lenkin speksit)
https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com...l?id=162696382

Saa nähdä taipuuko huomenna enään mihinkään "palauttavaan" Krossi rymistelyyn.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## nikib

Suurkiitos lenkistä! Maistu mäccärin Big Bacon-ateria aika hyvältä  :Hymy: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/230498823

----------


## hedonist

Big thanks to everyone who's helped me finish my first ever long ride (especially that energy gel was a lifesaver). Nutrition-on-the-go in these over-100 km rides is a matter of life and death  :Hymy:  Hopefully all the sugar eaten today doesn't cause a big bill from a dentist.

Otherwise, fantastic scenery along the way which I've never seen before (Vantaankoski rides really pale in comparison), and clear blue sky.

And now... the picture taken at the finish  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika H.

Olipa hieno lenkki, kiitos! Omalta kannalta oli hyvä päätös tauon jälkeen vaihtaa telaketju parivetoon, itse ajauduin siinä telailussa turhan koville, ja tauko tuli hyvään saumaan.

Jos joku vielä pystyy ensi viikonlopulle hienomman reitin virittämään niin se on jo kova saavutus.  Ajetaan jos keli sallii, eiks niin  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Kiitos la tupaäijille. Eipä ole pitkään aikaan jalat olleet näin kipeät. Mika, vaikeaa on löytää parempia näillä sprinttimatkoilla, mutta tossa ensi viikon ehdotus, jossa kanssa ihan kivoja siivuja. Pertti tietänee onko noi Lopen länsipuolen yksityistiet kokonaan asfaltilla?. Ajetaan säiden salliessa ja itelle sopivampi on su, jos säät samanlaiset molempina päivinä. La olis tarkoitus ajella Nuuksiossa. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...58838,0.209255

----------


## VPR

Lopen Nyynäistentie ja Hietamäentie ovat ainakin hietateitä 15 vuoden kokemuksella.

Itellä jatkuu vielä shortsikelit vaikka te olettekin näköjään nynnyilleet.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Suunnitelmissa olisi ajaa pitempi crossilenkki lauantaina 20.10.
Lähtö kahvituvalta klo 10 ja kesto noin 7 tuntia.
Reitti on vielä hieman auki, mutta jotain StePeltä vakoiltuja pätkiä voisi käydä luokittelemassa.
Alustava reittisuunnitelma tässä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkona tunnin treeni muutamalla tekniikka/MK-vedolla maustettuna Talin maisemissa (tekniikkapätkän alustava reittisuunnitelma fillarikalenterissa).

Ensi viikolla on sitten viimein vuorossa taas kevyt noin parin tunnin lenkki.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Mika H.

> Kiitos la tupaäijille. Eipä ole pitkään aikaan jalat olleet näin kipeät. Mika, vaikeaa on löytää parempia näillä sprinttimatkoilla, mutta tossa ensi viikon ehdotus, jossa kanssa ihan kivoja siivuja. Pertti tietänee onko noi Lopen länsipuolen yksityistiet kokonaan asfaltilla?. Ajetaan säiden salliessa ja itelle sopivampi on su, jos säät samanlaiset molempina päivinä. La olis tarkoitus ajella Nuuksiossa. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...58838,0.209255



Tällä hetkellä näyttää Ilmatieteen laitoksen ennuste lauantaille tuuletonta keliä ja sunnuntaille itätuulta 6m/s - täältä yksi ääni lauantain maantielenkille.

----------


## VPR

Hyvä rinkula oli vaikkakin aika paljon väkeä liikkeellä. Pitää kohta vaihtaa nappulaa alle kun sliksi ja 6 bar ei pidä enää mutkissa.  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/232051042

----------


## kp63

> Tällä hetkellä näyttää Ilmatieteen laitoksen ennuste lauantaille tuuletonta keliä ja sunnuntaille itätuulta 6m/s - täältä yksi ääni lauantain maantielenkille.



Mika kerkisikin aloittaa gallupin. Lämpötila la ja su juuri ja juuri riittävä maantien pitkälle ja valitettavasti olen samaa mieltä että, lauantain tuuleton on parempi vaikka itelle se on harjoituksellisesti huonompi. *Ellei sää muutu niin kaksi olis jo lähdössä lauantaina pitkälle*, mites muut äijät: joko galsa kangistaa?

----------


## Ari_T

Jos noi sääennusteet säilyy tuollaisina, voisin lähteä mukaan. Mulle käy kumpi tahansa päivä mutta tyyni sää houkuttelee tietenkin.

----------


## Tommi G

Lauantai sopii,ja niin sopii myös sunnuntai.

----------


## Huilutane

Kiinnostaisi lähteä mukaan jauhamaan pitempää siivua! Mulle kyllä sunnuntai sopisi siinä mielessä paremmin, että voisi lauantaina junnata Hepo-CC:tä, mutta jos molemmat lenkit ajoittuvat lauantaille, priorisoin maantietä.

----------


## Heikki

Yr.no ja Foreca ovat vielä erimielisiä la & su sateiden osalta esim Lopella ja Karkkilassa. Molempien mielestä la on tuulettomampi kyllä, siinä mielessä parempi päivä.
Olisiko lähtö kuitenkin klo 10? 
Reitistä:
- VPR:n kommenttien mukaan Karin alkuperäisessä reittiehdotuksessa olisi hiekkateitä Launosen ja Lopen välillä. Tämä osuus varmaankin ajetaan 54 tietä?
- Ehdottoisin myös, että Karkkilan kohdalla vilkas Porintien osuus kierretään
- Ehkäpä Vihdin kohdalla Vanhan Porintien osuus ei enää ole niin vilkas?

----------


## kp63

Moi. *Näillä ennusteilla lähtö tuvalta la klo 10.* Seurataan kuitenkin miten ennusteet elää ainakin pe iltaan. Karkkilassa ajattelin kelviä, muukin ok. Vihti samoin. Näyttäs jarin crossiporukan kanssa olevan alku sama eli tulee kisa heti paukuista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iletys

> Moi. *Näillä ennusteilla lähtö tuvalta la klo 10.* Seurataan kuitenkin miten ennusteet elää ainakin pe iltaan. Karkkilassa ajattelin kelviä, muukin ok. Vihti samoin. Näyttäs jarin crossiporukan kanssa olevan alku sama eli tulee kisa heti paukuista.



No sitten yksi flunssainen lähtee kokeileen. (Aurinko)kansipaikka varattu.

----------


## Heikki

> Moi. *Näillä ennusteilla lähtö tuvalta la klo 10.* Seurataan kuitenkin miten ennusteet elää ainakin pe iltaan. Karkkilassa ajattelin kelviä, muukin ok. Vihti samoin. Näyttäs jarin crossiporukan kanssa olevan alku sama eli tulee kisa heti paukuista.



RideWithGPS on kelpo ohjelma näihin fillarihommiin, verrattomasti parempi kuin Google Maps.
Tässä Karin reitti pikku muutoksin: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1804798

----------


## apuajaja

Kiertosuunta vastapäivään? Jos näin on niin ajan porukan mukana Hyvinkäälle ja lähden siitä 130-tietä vk-vetona Vantaankoskelle. Aikataulut estää osallistumisen täysimittaiselle.

----------


## kp63

Tietenkin  :Hymy: . Ja muistutus niille muille, jotka ovat oman elämänsä herroja: jos suinkin mahtuu niin vaihto pipo, hanskat ja paita mukaan.

----------


## kp63

Kiitokset lenkkeilijöille. Oli taas kiva ajella tutussa ja turvallisessa porukassa. Karttalenkki ajeltiin mukavassa tyynessä säässä. Lopen Nesteellä bongattiin kaiketi kesän söpöin myyjä =  tupalenkkien vakiostoppi tästä eteenpäin. Pari vkonloppua on vielä kesäaikaa eli mahdollisuus näihin pitkiin. Toivotaan säitä ja Heikki nakitettiin RWGPS-reittimestariksi seuraavalle kiekuralle.  Nyt on ansainnut lasillisen singlemalt savuwhiskyä.

----------


## Mika H.

Laphroaig?

Kiitos ja anteeksi: hieno ryhmä totesi yksissätuumin, että voidaan höllätä vauhtia, kun mulla leikkasi Vihdissä kiinni ihan tasamaalla. Jukalle erityiskiitos työntöavusta nousunkinkamiin heikkona hetkenä, ja Karille ajoasento-/vaihteidenkäyttö-/kadenssivinkeistä. Ensi kerraksi on ainakin ajoasento sitten trimmattu aggressiivisemmaksi saatujen vinkkien perusteella  :Hymy: , ajokuntoon sillä ei ehkä ole niin välitöntä vaikutusta  :Sekaisin: .

----------


## Ari_T

Hyvä lenkki loistavassa säässä - enpä muista koskaan ajaneeni noin tyynessä "koko päivää". Kiitoksia kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Heikki

Mika, ns "satulan korkeus" mitataan pitkin satulaputkea satulan yläpinnasta keskiöakselin keskelle. Esim minulla tuo mitta on 88% jalkojen sisämitasta. Jalkojen sisämitan voi mitata esim seisomalla seinän vieressä ja asettamalla kirja mahdollisimman korkealle jalkojen väliin niin, että sen yksi sivu nojaa seinään. Kirjan yläreunan etäisyys lattiasta on silloin jalkojen sisämitta. 
Satulan korkeus on hyvinkin henkökohtainen juttu. Toisinaan jopa polkimien tai ajokenkien vaihtaminen sattaa vaatia satulakorkeuden hienosäätöä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Suunnitelmissa olisi ajaa pitempi crossilenkki lauantaina 20.10.
> Lähtö kahvituvalta klo 10 ja kesto noin 7 tuntia.
> Reitti on vielä hieman auki, mutta jotain StePeltä vakoiltuja pätkiä voisi käydä luokittelemassa.
> Alustava reittisuunnitelma tässä.



Piirtelin reitin myös ridewithgps:ään: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811512

Vihtijärventien pohjoispuolen pikkutiet on mulle ihan uusia, joten voisi olla hyvä jos joku ottaisi reitin gpsiinsä.
Viikonloppuna jäi kilometrit sen verran vähiin, että huomenna ajattelin käydä tutustumassa reittiin etukäteen.
Klo 16 Siippoon Nesteeltä voi tulla mukaan.

Edit: reittihän oli ihan huitsin hieno. Tulee mukavasti vaihtelua kun ratapohjalla ei tiukkoja kurveja löydy ja mäet ovat hivuttavan pitkiä ja loivia. Ja sitten taas metsätiepätkillä on ihan toisenlaista.

----------


## sykeli

Huomasin olevani aloittelija, kun varpaita paleli.  :Hymy:   Ne kommentit kenkäsuojista oli ihan paikallaan. Lauantain typistetty 130km lenkki oli hyvä ja onnistuin jopa ehtinmään saunavuoroon (joka oli sarjassa ensimmäinen kerta). Toivottavasti tulee vielä pitkiä lenkkejä. Säätilastot lupaisivat vielä reilun kuukauden verran yli nollan lämpötiloja.

----------


## Tommi G

> Kiitokset lenkkeilijöille. Oli taas kiva ajella tutussa ja turvallisessa porukassa. Karttalenkki ajeltiin mukavassa tyynessä säässä. Lopen Nesteellä bongattiin kaiketi kesän söpöin myyjä = tupalenkkien vakiostoppi tästä eteenpäin. Pari vkonloppua on vielä kesäaikaa eli mahdollisuus näihin pitkiin. Toivotaan säitä ja Heikki nakitettiin RWGPS-reittimestariksi seuraavalle kiekuralle. Nyt on ansainnut lasillisen singlemalt savuwhiskyä.



Oli todella hieno lenkki hyvässä seurassa,matka taittui kuin lentäen.

----------


## Heikki

> ... Toivotaan säitä ja Heikki nakitettiin RWGPS-reittimestariksi seuraavalle kiekuralle...



Tällä hetkellä Forecan mukaan la 20.10. olisi sateettomampi kuin su 21.10. Saa nähdä, kuinka ennuste elää...

Reitin osalta sulkisin pois kaikki etupäässä itään suuntautuvat retket, koska niihin liittyy pakosta tylsiä siirtymiä läpi etelä-Vantaan/pohj.-Helsingin. Eli joko länteen tai pohjoiseen Bembölestä. Fiskars on jo käyty, samoin Pusula+Antiainen, kuten myös Räyskälän suunta. Vaihtoehtoina voisi olla jokin mittava kiertely tässä hieman lähempänä tai sitten jokin noista käydyista suunnista hieman varioituna.

Heitän kolme ehdotusta, joista voimme valita. Yhteistä näille kaikille on Lehmijärventie+Vesikansantie:n osuus. Sinne kun on saatu uuttaa tasaista pintaa:
#1: TUPA_Degerby_*Lohja*_Vesikansa_Siippoo_189: myötäpäivään, 89km + 100km, kaffepaussi Lohjan aseman Shell: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811399
#2: TUPA_Vesikansa_*Vihti*_Klaukkala_Nurmijarvi_176: pääsääntöisesti myötäpäivään, Klaukkala-Nurmijärvi kiekura vastapäivään, 91km + 85km, kaffepaussi Vihdissä Saanan Sali: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811461
#3: TUPA_Karkkila_*Pusula*_Saukkola_Vesikansa_186: vastapäivään, 100km + 86km, kaffepaussi Pusulan Neste: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1813669

----------


## kp63

kaikki hyviä, Saanan sali eksoottisin, toivotaan säitä

----------


## Iletys

> #2: TUPA_Vesikansa_*Vihti*_Klaukkala_Nurmijarvi_176: pääsääntöisesti myötäpäivään, Klaukkala-Nurmijärvi kiekura vastapäivään, 91km + 85km, kaffepaussi Vihdissä Saanan Sali: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811461



Ääni tälle kakkoselle. Pääsee lyhentämään tuosta kun ei ole tarkoitus ihan noin paljoa ajella. Ja jos on huono ilma niin on tuon Klaukkalan kiepin voi jättää pois.

----------


## Mika H.

Hyvin on Heikki scoutannut mäkiä reittivaihtoehdoille.  #2:ssa SE mäki tulee pian tauon jälkeen, joten olisikohan #2 myös mun suosikki. Tosin Klaukkalan kiepille on ratamestari sitten speksannut seuraavan merkittävämmän mäen, joten kovin helpolla ei siinäkään vaihtoehdossa pääse. Toivotaan säitä ja kevyitä jalkoja. Jälkimmäinen taitaa olla pahempi rasti, täytyy koittaa säätää fillari oikein liukkaaksi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna kevyt lenkki. Pituus 2,5 tuntia, mutta runsaasti mahdollisuuksia myös kotiin oikaisuun. Reittisuunnitelma fillarikalenterissa http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/ (päivitin sinne myös tarkennetun reittisuunnitelman). 

Onko jollain muuten tietoa Ikean pellon tulvatilanteesta?

----------


## VPR

Toissa viikolla

Mukana huomenna.

----------


## Teppo

Tilanne oli eilen pahempi kuin tuossa VPR:n kuvassa. Fiksuna miehenä ajoin pari metriä veteen ja kastelin jalat nilkkoja myöten ennenkuin tajusin kääntyä takaisin kotimatkalle.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vältetään uintia ja ajetaan Kasavuorelle Suokrouvintien kautta.

----------


## VPR

Oikaiseeko se myös sen hirveän ylämäen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, taitaa se teknisin mutakivikkojuurakkoylämäen pätkä jäädä samalla sivuun.

----------


## karhile

> Oikaiseeko se myös sen hirveän ylämäen?



Kiitos VPR! Kävin nimittäin ajamassa maasturilla muutaman pätkän keskiviikon lenkistä ja Ikean lätäköt todettuani liian epäilyttäviksi, jotta olisin ajanut ne päädyin paikallisen jalkapallokentän takaa takaisin reitille ja helpomman mäen jälkeen koitti tuo hirveä ylämäki. Hetken kauhistelun jälkeen lähdin polkemaan kivikkoista, juurakkoista, mutaista jne mäkeä ylöspäin kunnes itselleni tyypilliseen tapaan pupu hyppäsi housuihini ja päädyin taluttamaan pyörää viimeiset metrit (omatunto käski kertomaan totuuden: talutin viimeiset kymmenen metriä) vaikka olihan se siihen mennessä pientä pysähdystä lukuunottamatta ajaenkin mennyt. Nyt sitten tiedän onneksi, ettei se ole hirveä ylämäki vain omasta mielestäni. Tuo on varmaan jonain vuonna keskiviikon lenkillä ajettu, mutta se on näemmä pyyhkiytynyt pois mielestäni liian hirveänä muisteltavaksi. Totesin itselleni, että oikaisen kyseisen pätkän, jos se tulisi keskiviikkona vastaan, mutta nyt kaiketi säästytään siltä.

Hetken päästä mäen jälkeen  tunsin jonkun vauhdikkaamman pyöräilijän tulevan takaa ja kukas muu sieltä tulikaan kuin Jari reittiä testaamassa. Muutaman sanan vaihdettuamme jatkoin mummo vauhtista pyörittelyäni Jarin kadotessa hetkessä näköpiiristä todennäköisesti keskiviikon lenkin vauhdilla :No huh!: . Sääli etten nähnyt kuinka ammattilainen varmaan ajoi tuon mäenkin näppärästi parinkympin vauhdilla. Olisin voinut ottaa siitä oppia, tosin todellisuudessahan se olisi vain masentanut meikäläisen.

Saa nyt sitten nähdä tuleeko huollossa oleva cc  valmiiksi lenkkiä varten.

----------


## VPR

Itelläkin loppui siinä viime vuonna vauhti kesken sateessa, seuraavalla viikolla alamäkeen meni kyllä mukavasti.

----------


## hedonist

> On Street viewn kuva tuolla Lohjan ja Lappersin välillä vähän vanhentunut (päällyste taisi tulla pätkälle syksyllä 2009)



Muuten mitä karttaa voin käyttää halutessani tarkastelle onko jokin tie päällystetty vai ei? Onko tästä käyty keskustelua jossain forumissa?

----------


## VPR

Päivän kiemura: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/234427856
Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mainostetaanpa tätä vielä.






> Suunnitelmissa olisi ajaa pitempi crossilenkki lauantaina 20.10.
> Lähtö kahvituvalta klo 10 ja kesto noin 7 tuntia.
> Reitti on vielä hieman auki, mutta jotain StePeltä vakoiltuja pätkiä voisi käydä luokittelemassa.
> Alustava reittisuunnitelma tässä.







> Piirtelin reitin myös ridewithgps:ään: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811512
> 
> Vihtijärventien pohjoispuolen pikkutiet on mulle ihan uusia, joten voisi olla hyvä jos joku ottaisi reitin gpsiinsä.
> Viikonloppuna jäi kilometrit sen verran vähiin, että huomenna ajattelin käydä tutustumassa reittiin etukäteen.
> Klo 16 Siippoon Nesteeltä voi tulla mukaan.
> 
> Edit: reittihän oli ihan huitsin hieno. Tulee mukavasti vaihtelua kun ratapohjalla ei tiukkoja kurveja löydy ja mäet ovat hivuttavan pitkiä ja loivia. Ja sitten taas metsätiepätkillä on ihan toisenlaista.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Muuten mitä karttaa voin käyttää halutessani tarkastelle onko jokin tie päällystetty vai ei? Onko tästä käyty keskustelua jossain forumissa?



GT-kartassa päällyste on merkitty, mutta ei yksityisteistä. Niistä joutuu tienpinnan katsomaan streetviewistä. Fillari GT:ssä on merkitty myös muutamia yksityisteitä.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Puh-puh, olipa lenkki. Nyt on kuitenkin pyörä taas enimmäkseen puhtaana ja kuski lämpimänä. Jalkineetkin saattavat ehkä kuivua viikonloppuun mennessä.

----------


## kp63

> Tällä hetkellä Forecan mukaan la 20.10. olisi sateettomampi kuin su 21.10. Saa nähdä, kuinka ennuste elää...
> 
> Reitin osalta sulkisin pois kaikki etupäässä itään suuntautuvat retket, koska niihin liittyy pakosta tylsiä siirtymiä läpi etelä-Vantaan/pohj.-Helsingin. Eli joko länteen tai pohjoiseen Bembölestä. Fiskars on jo käyty, samoin Pusula+Antiainen, kuten myös Räyskälän suunta. Vaihtoehtoina voisi olla jokin mittava kiertely tässä hieman lähempänä tai sitten jokin noista käydyista suunnista hieman varioituna.
> 
> Heitän kolme ehdotusta, joista voimme valita. Yhteistä näille kaikille on Lehmijärventie+Vesikansantie:n osuus. Sinne kun on saatu uuttaa tasaista pintaa:
> #1: TUPA_Degerby_*Lohja*_Vesikansa_Siippoo_189: myötäpäivään, 89km + 100km, kaffepaussi Lohjan aseman Shell: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811399
> #2: TUPA_Vesikansa_*Vihti*_Klaukkala_Nurmijarvi_176: pääsääntöisesti myötäpäivään, Klaukkala-Nurmijärvi kiekura vastapäivään, 91km + 85km, kaffepaussi Vihdissä Saanan Sali: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811461
> #3: TUPA_Karkkila_*Pusula*_Saukkola_Vesikansa_186: vastapäivään, 100km + 86km, kaffepaussi Pusulan Neste: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1813669



Sääennusteet vaihtuu tunneittain eli jäänee pe iltaan päätökset. Itellä ns määräviikot ja ajan kelistä riippumatta la ja su min 3-4h lenkit, joista ainakin toisen metässä. Eli yritetään ajella myös maantiellä ja tarvittaessa vähän lyhyempänä. Esim ilman taukoa semmonen 120km lenkkinen.

----------


## Heikki

Aivan!
Eikös tuollainen olisi esim vaihtoehdon #1 muunnos, jossa kaffetauko jätetään väliin ja kurvataankin Ojakkalassa oikealle kohti Veikkolaa eikä vasemmalle kohti Vihtiä?

----------


## kp63

Näin on tai sitten #2, joka mahdollistaa helposti ainakin 4 eripituista kiekuraa sään mukaan (Nummelasta, Ojakkalasta, lepsämästä tai koko lenkki).  Eli homma pulkassa ja sään mukaan päätökset  :Hymy: . Mun puolesta voidaan kattoa vaikka la aamuun asti miten sadetutka sateet arpoo ja tosiaan noilta reiteiltä pääsee mistä kohtaa vaan aika nopeasti (noin 1h) takas tuvalle.

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, olen mukana myös #2-reitille jos vaan löytyy lähtijöitä la / su.

----------


## kp63

Näyttää taas käyvän pulla sään kanssa ja päästään la heikin pitkälle. Eli jollei muutosta niin *tuvalle la klo 10.* Muistutan, että Jari lähtee samaan aikaan CC-lenkille, jos se kiinnostaa enemmän.

----------


## StePe

Ei tämän hetken ennusteiden perusteella voi vielä mitään lopullista päätöstä tehdä. Toista viikkoa olen nyt maasturilla kolunnut Höytiäisen itäpuolen metsäautoteitä ja polkuja ja vaihteeksi kiinnostaisi maantielenkki (kahvitauolle asti voisin peesailla porukan mukana). Jos huominen sää vaikuttaa aamulla epävakaalta, voi Jarin CC-lenkki kuitenkin muuttua kiinnostavammaksi vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## Tommi G

> Näyttää taas käyvän pulla sään kanssa ja päästään la heikin pitkälle. Eli jollei muutosta niin *tuvalle la klo 10.* Muistutan, että Jari lähtee samaan aikaan CC-lenkille, jos se kiinnostaa enemmän.



Huominen jää väliin.

----------


## Heikki

Keskustelun perusteella vain vaihtoehto #2 on saanut kannatusta. Siispä täytyypi piirtää se Garminiin.

Juuri nyt (pe klo 16:40) Foreca on jättänyt vesitipat kokonaan pois huomisesta Espoon sään tuntiennusteesta!

----------


## kp63

Hieno homma ja Heikki, toi kiekurahan me osataan ajaa hattukepsilläkin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jospa huomisella crossarilenkillä vielä käytäis luokittelemassa yksi uusi yhdyspätkä: Kotkamäentie-Sorttasuontie

----------


## kp63

Sateet kääntyy Suomenlahdelle eli jälleen loistava ulkoilusää molemmille lenkeille, jengi tuvalle klo 10 mars.

----------


## Ari_T

> Sateet kääntyy Suomenlahdelle eli jälleen loistava ulkoilusää molemmille lenkeille, jengi tuvalle klo 10 mars.



Joo, tulossa ollaan - maantiekalustolla vielä, kun voi.  :Hymy:

----------


## apuajaja

Tulossa myös.

----------


## kp63

Kiitos Heikille, tosi hyvä reitti. Mäkiä silleen sopivasti. Ite ajoin Velskolan pikiksen loppuun ja vain Mika & Heikki tuuttas loppuun asti. Mika oli kuin toiselta planeetalta, viikossa voi tapahtua aika paljon. Ainakin me 3 ollaan savuwhiskimme ansainneet. Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Crossilenkkiläisetkin selvisivät kunnialla lenkistään. Vähän ennen klo 17:ää oltiin takaisin tuvalla. Karkkilan Shellillä pidettiin kahvitauko. Viisi kuskia lähti Tuvalta, mutta kahdella kuskilla oli kiire iltarientoihin ja lähtivät suunnistamaan paluumatkalle Ylimmäisten kohdalta.

Ajettiin alkuperäisen reittisuunnitelmasta poiketen ennemmän hiekkatiepätkää Selin ja Otalammen kohdalla. Ja se uusi yhdyspätkä Kanta-Hämeen ja Uudenmaan rajalla luokittui vähintään A1:n veroiseksi. Sorttasuontiellä tuli vain vastaan säikky ravihevonen, joka ryntäsi pusikon puolelle kun huomasi meidät ja jouduttiin pysähtymään ja rauhoittelemaan heppaa (joten ilman jalkautumista ei yhdyspätkä tämän takia sitten onnistunut  :Hymy: .

Ajettu reitti oli sitten suuren piirtein tuollainen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510

----------


## TimeMa

Jarin suunnitelma sisälsi Pilpalan eteläpuoliset mäet (ylä sekä ala), tukkitiet sekä yhdysväylät (oikotiet jätettiin tällä kertaa ajamatta). Luokiteltiin ne kaikki. Kiitos hienosta ulkoilupäivästä joka onnistui päivänvalossa ja katkeamattomassa huulenheitossa.

----------


## Mika H.

> Kiitos Heikille, tosi hyvä reitti. Mäkiä silleen sopivasti. Ite ajoin Velskolan pikiksen loppuun ja vain Mika & Heikki tuuttas loppuun asti. Mika oli kuin toiselta planeetalta, viikossa voi tapahtua aika paljon. Ainakin me 3 ollaan savuwhiskimme ansainneet. Kiitos kaikille.



Tismalleen! Hieno reitti, Heikiltä ja Karilta saatujen neuvojen mukaan liukkaaksi säädetty fillari, ja Klaukkalan koukkauspätkällä vauhdikkaammassa Karin vedossa kevyeksi havaitut jalat, jotka tällä kertaa jaksoivat loppuun asti. Heikin kanssa oltiin sitten ainoat tuvalle asti palanneet kuskit, kun Kari erkani Velskolan jälkeen. Mahtava lenkki, kiitos!

----------


## tapsalme

Upea ryhmä rämä oli! Lisää pituutta lenkkeihin ja myös välillä vauhtivetoja :Vink:  Klaukkalassa suunnistin kohti Hgitä ja huomasin Mallorcan jälkeisen jalat on jumissa mutta ne aukeavat ensi vkolla hierojalla. Ensi vkolla ripeämmin!

=Mika H.;1926749]Tismalleen! Hieno reitti, Heikiltä ja Karilta saatujen neuvojen mukaan liukkaaksi säädetty fillari, ja Klaukkalan koukkauspätkällä vauhdikkaammassa Karin vedossa kevyeksi havaitut jalat, jotka tällä kertaa jaksoivat loppuun asti. Heikin kanssa oltiin sitten ainoat tuvalle asti palanneet kuskit, kun Kari erkani Velskolan jälkeen. Mahtava lenkki, kiitos![/QUOTE]

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ajetaan ennen keskiviikkolenkeillä ajamaton reitti läntiseen Espooseen:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316

Hyvistä valoista on taas hyötyä kun ajetaan pimeää ja vauhdikasta metsätietä.
Vauhti pidetään vielä maltillisempana kuin viime keskiviikkona (syketasoa tiputetaan noin 10:llä).

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## jk764476

Moi, pikaista vinkkiä kaivataan. Pyörä (29er jäykkäperä) mukana pk-seudulla ja auto käytössä. Mihin ajamaan tunnin päästä, kun töistä irtoaa? Lauttasaaresta lähden ja auto tosiaan käytössä. Kaikki käy, pururata, polut jne. Tehovaloja ei käytössä. Suosituksia, vinkkiä ? 

Kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## tapsalme

Lauttasaaresta pääsee helposti Espoon rantaraitille jolla pituutta n 35km yhteen suuntaan ja menee muistaakseni Saunalahteen. Keskustassa pääsee helposti Auroran sairaalan luota Keskuspuistoon ja ties miten pitkälle.

Tapio





> Moi, pikaista vinkkiä kaivataan. Pyörä (29er jäykkäperä) mukana pk-seudulla ja auto käytössä. Mihin ajamaan tunnin päästä, kun töistä irtoaa? Lauttasaaresta lähden ja auto tosiaan käytössä. Kaikki käy, pururata, polut jne. Tehovaloja ei käytössä. Suosituksia, vinkkiä ? 
> 
> Kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## VPR

Vessajärven ympäristö oli mulle uutta ja ihan mukavaa pätkää sieltä löytyikin.  :Hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/236843945

----------


## nikib

Juu kiitoksia. Tehokkaampi valo on tilattu DX:stä, saas nähdä koska tulee.

Tälläinen: http://dx.com/p/p7-water-resistant-s...-82734?item=19

Ton pitäisi vissiin olla sellainen mitä teillä oli ohjaustangossa? VPR:llä oli vielä joku "spottimaisempi" kypärässä, mikäs se oli?

----------


## VPR

Tangossa oli http://www.lightmalls.com/3600-lumen...bike-light-kit
Ja kypärässä http://dx.com/p/t6-waterproof-xml-t6...-82510?item=18

----------


## tapsalme

Moi taas, olen miettimässä cyclon ostamista. Kertokaapa mitä kannattaa huomioida ja mitä pyöriä / osia välttää, suosikkimalleja yms.? Colnagon World Cupia nyt miettimässä.

Tapio

----------


## Heikki

> Moi taas, olen miettimässä cyclon ostamista. Kertokaapa mitä kannattaa huomioida ja mitä pyöriä / osia välttää, suosikkimalleja yms.? Colnagon World Cupia nyt miettimässä.



Lähtisin rajaamaan, mistä komponenteista cyclo olisi koottu. Jos olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa, kriteereinä todennäköisesti olisivat esim hiilikuiturunko, levyjarrut, jne...
Alla muutama vaihtoehto, hintalappu vaan saattaa olla aika kova?
http://www.colnago.com/prestige/
http://www.cannondale.com/fin/2013/b...-x-hi-mod-disc
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...eries/F3x.aspx

Missään tapauksessa cyclossa ei saisi olla ISIS keskiötä. Mun Rossanossa nuo kestää nippa nappa kaksi talvea.

----------


## VPR

Vaijerien veto kannattaa olla vaakaputken yläpuolella jotta jäätyminen on vaikeampaa, lisäksi täyspitkien lokarien kiinnitysmahdollisuus tekee yleiskäytöstä ja lenkkeilystä mukavampaa. Merkeistä mm. Focuksella ja Ridleyllä on kattavat krossarivalikoimat.

----------


## Heikki

> Vaijerien veto kannattaa olla vaakaputken yläpuolella jotta jäätyminen on vaikeampaa, lisäksi täyspitkien lokarien kiinnitysmahdollisuus tekee yleiskäytöstä ja lenkkeilystä mukavampaa. Merkeistä mm. Focuksella ja Ridleyllä on kattavat krossarivalikoimat.



Onko näitä lokareita kukaan käyttänyt paksurenkaisissa cyclopyörissä? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=54934

Focuksella näyttäisi olevan parikin levyjarrullista mallia, mutta ne ovat molemmat alu-runkoja: http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/bi...ocross-11.html
Myös Ridley:n ainoa levyjarrullinen cyclo on alu-runkoinen: http://www.ridley-bikes.com/fi/en/bi...s/x-ride-1203a

----------


## Steely

> Moi taas, olen miettimässä cyclon ostamista. Kertokaapa mitä kannattaa huomioida ja mitä pyöriä / osia välttää, suosikkimalleja yms.? Colnagon World Cupia nyt miettimässä.
> 
> Tapio



Kannattaa miettiä tarvitseeko CC- vai maastopyörägeometrian mukaista fillaria.
CC-fillari on ergonimialtaan samanlainen kun maantiefillari ts. taspainon ylläpito on mielestäni siinä
yhtä vaikeaa kuin maantiefilolla epätasaisella alustalla.   Siis jos ajaa vain tasaisessa maastossa esim. metsäteillä, niin CC riittää
mutta jos aikoo ajaa koko talven työmatkoja niin kelirikkoaikana (helmi-maaliskuu) pyörätiet ovat
usein niin huonossa kunnossa (Espoossa) kun se ovat päivällä sulanneet ja yöllä jäätyneet, jolloin taspainon
ylläpitoa auttaa paljon maastopyörän ergonomia (pystympi ajoasento) ja mahdollisuus käyttää leveitä renkaita.
Minulla on myös CC-fillari ja sillä voi ajaa työmatkoja niin kaun kuin ilmat ovat myös päivällä pakkasen puolella.
Kelirikkoajaksi tarvittaisiin maastopyörä, mutta 2 kk ajaksi sellaista ei kannata hankkia.

----------


## kp63

Eipä tullu road kelejä. No pappapoppoo ajelee huomenna Pirttimäestä klo 10 noin 4h MTB-hybridi lenkin. Ajellaan muutoin rauhallisesti (itellä keskisykkeet olleet noin 115 eli alaPK) , mutta reitillä todella jyrkkiä mäkiä. Lenkki ei ole niille, jotka haluavat ajaa metsässä lujaa.

----------


## VPR

> Onko näitä lokareita kukaan käyttänyt paksurenkaisissa cyclopyörissä? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=54934



Noi on maantielokarit, en laittaisi yli 25-millisten renkaiden suojaksi.

----------


## kp63

Ensi *sunnuntaina ROAD:lla lenkille*, jos muuttuu poutaiseksi. Lämpötilaennuste  tällä hetkellä +6...+8 eli pidetään tapetilla su tuvalta klo 10 noin 2.5h+2.5h = 150km PK-roadilenkki. Katellaan loppuviikosta, jospa olis poutaa, niin sitten baanalle.  Tiukan paikan tullen vaihtoehtona la klo 10.

----------


## kp63

> Ensi *sunnuntaina ROAD:lla lenkille*, jos muuttuu poutaiseksi. Lämpötilaennuste tällä hetkellä +6...+8 eli pidetään tapetilla su tuvalta klo 10 noin 2.5h+2.5h = 150km PK-roadilenkki. Katellaan loppuviikosta, jospa olis poutaa, niin sitten baanalle. Tiukan paikan tullen vaihtoehtona la klo 10.



omalta osalta peruttu, mutta ajakaapa muut jos sää sallii

----------


## VPR

Ens sunnuntaina alkaa IK-miehillä tamppaus.  :Leveä hymy:  Mulla vielä vähän auki ehtiikö viikonloppuna lenkille.

----------


## karhile

CX Sellon Pyörä keskiviikkona 31.10:
"PK-kauden aloituslenkin reittinä syyskuun alusta tuttu reitti mutta nyt vastapäivään ja lisäksi se Pitkäniityn kierto (ei mukana vielä tuossa reittilinkissä). Lenkki ajetaan kevyenä ja tasaisella rasituksella. Kesto noin 2 tuntia."

Onkos tuo Pitkäniityn kierto jossain niityllä mudassa ajamista parin kilometrin verran vai mitä on luvassa, jotta tiedän varautua ja vaikka oikaista parempia teitä pitkin odottamaan reitin varrelle mutasankareita? Muutenhan reitti on tutuhko syyskuulta.  t.mutakammoinen :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ei ole Pitkäniityn kierrossa mutaista.
Paikoin on ollut jo muuten jäistä, mutta ilman nastarenkaitakin pitäisi illalla pärjät. Ajetaan satunnaiset asfalttiosuudet varovasti.

----------


## cuppis

Miten ajattelitte Pitkäniittyä kiertää? Minulta saa tarvittaessa tilannetietoa, riittää kun vilkaisen ikkunasta pihalle. Onko porukka tiedostanut, että Rajakorpi-Karhusuo välinen osuus on kunnostettu joten esim. Bemböle-Rajakorpi-Karhusuo on ihan mielekäs lisälenkura suunnittelemallenne lenkille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Miten ajattelitte Pitkäniittyä kiertää? Minulta saa tarvittaessa tilannetietoa, riittää kun vilkaisen ikkunasta pihalle. Onko porukka tiedostanut, että Rajakorpi-Karhusuo välinen osuus on kunnostettu joten esim. Bemböle-Rajakorpi-Karhusuo on ihan mielekäs lisälenkura suunnittelemallenne lenkille.



Kiitos vinkistä. Ainahan uudet reitit kiinostaa, joten ajamme sitten tämän!

----------


## cuppis

Tässä vielä karttalinkki, huomaa valita yläreunasta karttatyypiksi cycle niin näet alueen hiekkapohjaiset ulkoilureitit.
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=475732

----------


## VPR

Tänään taisi tulla kauden ennätys, kun lähdössä oli 13 henkeä ja Kivenlahdesta lähtenyt kahden hengen porukka liittyi matkan varrelta mukaan.  :Hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/238919391

----------


## tapsalme

Moi, pystyykö näitä reittejä puskemaan Garmin 800een ja jos voi, miten? Tuon Jarin Hiekkaisemman Lenkin Karkkilaan sain Garminiiin helposti mutta miten noita muita numeroituja reittejä saa siirrettyä Garminiin?

Tapio



> Crossilenkkiläisetkin selvisivät kunnialla lenkistään. Vähän ennen klo 17:ää oltiin takaisin tuvalla. Karkkilan Shellillä pidettiin kahvitauko. Viisi kuskia lähti Tuvalta, mutta kahdella kuskilla oli kiire iltarientoihin ja lähtivät suunnistamaan paluumatkalle Ylimmäisten kohdalta.
> 
> Ajettiin alkuperäisen reittisuunnitelmasta poiketen ennemmän hiekkatiepätkää Selin ja Otalammen kohdalla. Ja se uusi yhdyspätkä Kanta-Hämeen ja Uudenmaan rajalla luokittui vähintään A1:n veroiseksi. Sorttasuontiellä tuli vain vastaan säikky ravihevonen, joka ryntäsi pusikon puolelle kun huomasi meidät ja jouduttiin pysähtymään ja rauhoittelemaan heppaa (joten ilman jalkautumista ei yhdyspätkä tämän takia sitten onnistunut .
> 
> Ajettu reitti oli sitten suuren piirtein tuollainen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna seikkaillaan crossareilla Nurmisen lanseeraama Blair Witch -metsikkö Kalajärvellä.
Lenkkivauhtia kasvatetaan hieman viime kerrasta mutta tasaisella kuormituksella edelleen mennään (joskin ulkoililijaruuhkissa ajetaan hitaampaa).

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Ulkoilijaruuhkia ei pahemmin ollut, mutta pohjois-Espoon metsissä Niipperissä, Kalajärvellä, Luukissa ja Velskolassa oli lunta maassa ja hiekkatiet pehmeitä. Neljä kuskia uskaltautui matkaan ripeämmän tahdin lenkille jolla oli niin maastossa tunkkausta 5 km/h kuin maantietykitystä 50 km/h. Yksi OTB:kin ajettiin kun etupyörä tökkäsi Reitti 2000:n varressa mutakuoppaan. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/241160234

----------


## nikib

Huh kiitoksia. Itse sain oikein mukavaa VK-treeniä raskaimmilla osuuksilla, sen verran pehmeitä tiet oli.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Moi, pystyykö näitä reittejä puskemaan Garmin 800een ja jos voi, miten? Tuon Jarin Hiekkaisemman Lenkin Karkkilaan sain Garminiiin helposti mutta miten noita muita numeroituja reittejä saa siirrettyä Garminiin?
> 
> Tapio



Kyllä voi. En osaa neuvoa miten, koska en ole vielä itse suostunut gepsiä hankkimaan. 
Lenkillä kyllä tuli yksi eksyminen, joka näppärästi selvitettiin kaverin iPhonella karttaselain -sovelluksella, joten toisinaan gepsi kyllä varmistaisi tarkemman kotiintuloajan ja pitäisi lisäkilometrit kurissa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna crossilenkillä Loojärven lenkki nyt vastapäivään. Kun viime viikolla syketasona oli PK2/VK1, niin nyt PK1/VK2. Vauhtivetojen pituudet 1-5 min ja lukumäärä 5-10, ja niihin lähdetään kun reitin osuus sellaiseen houkuttelee.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Huomenna crossilenkillä Loojärven lenkki nyt vastapäivään. Kun viime viikolla syketasona oli PK2/VK1, niin nyt PK1/VK2. Vauhtivetojen pituudet 1-5 min ja lukumäärä 5-10, ja niihin lähdetään kun reitin osuus sellaiseen houkuttelee.
> 
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/



Eipä tullut ilmoittautujia määräaikaan mennessä.
Lähden omalle lenkille etsimään uusia reittejä.
Lähden kotoa noin klo 17:30. Saa tulla mukaan eksyilemään.

----------


## nikib

EDIT: meenkin vaan kaverin kans

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Sellon lenkillä tarjolla taas tasaisempaa menoa. 
Näyttää siltä että suunnittelemalleni 3,5-tuntiselle ei riitä osallistujia, ja kun viime keskiviikkona ajelinkin jo nelituntisen, niin ajetaankin huomenna sitten sellainen perus parituntinen lenkki, eli nyt se Loojärven kierros vastapäivään.
Lisäys: vauhti pidetään maltillisena, eli ei niin kovaa kuin Luukin kierroksella.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tällä viikolla Sellon crossilenkki ajetaan jo tiistaina.
Vuorossa palauttavaa ajoa vajaat pari tuntia. Reittinä Lauttasaaren kierros vastapäivään.

Keskiviikkona on HePon lenkkien suunnittelupalaveri.
Lenkinvetäjän hommista kiinnostuneet: ilmoittautukaapa Sirkiän Pekalle (yhteystiedot HePon sivuilla) ja tulkaa mukaan!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tiistaina ajetulla keskiviikkolenkillä oli kaksi osallistujaa. Kierrettiin sunnilleen sama reitti kuin viime vuonna 2.11., mutta loppukiharat hieman lyhennettynä, jolloin matkaa 36 km ja ajoaikaa tunti 40. 
Hämmästyttävän hiljaista oli Lautasaaren rantapoluilla. Kaskisaaren silloilta nähtynä kaupungin iltavalaistus oli taas komea.

----------


## lynxlynx

Olisko syynä ollut lenkkien päällekkäisyys, mut meidän lenkillä oli pari edustajaa Espoosta. No sentään ihmiset liikkui, pyörillä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pientä mahdollisuutta että huomiseksi pakkaset jo hellittäisivät, joten voidaan päästä ulkoilemaan. Ajetaan Kurttilan kierros myötäpäivään, eli suunnilleen tuo reitti, mutta liikennevalot kiertäen: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zsccwdoinofsjdyr

Pistäkääs ilmoittautumisia tuonne: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

En pääse keskiviikon lenkille, joten vetäjän paikka olisi auki.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## nikib

Tulisin ajamaan, jos joku tosiaan voisi näyttää reittiä...

----------


## Tassu

> Tulisin ajamaan, jos joku tosiaan voisi näyttää reittiä...



Pitäsköhän sitä tulla kokeileen. Maanantaina oli mahtikeli ajella, mutta tämä lumisade ja tulevakin saattaa laittaa espoon aurauspalvelun koetukselle. Eilenkin kuitenkin onnisti tuo ajaminen, joten miksei tänäänkin. Olen kotona 17.05 joten ilmoitan heti tuon jälkeen josko en pääse/tule keliolosuhteisiin vedoten. Mitään eksoottista ei ole luvassa jos mun polkuja mennään.

----------


## nikib

Kerroppa Tassu sitten tilanne kun kerkiät. Mulla on vaihtoehtona lähteä kaverin kanssa keskuspuistoilemaan MTB:llä.

----------


## Tassu

Joo, olen tulossa.

----------


## nikib

Ok koitan ehtiä 18.15 Sellolle. Näillä keleillä voi olla vähä siinä ja siinä

----------


## Tassu

Käytiin Nikin kanssa pari tuntia pyörimässä Espoossa. Ihan vaihtelevaa alustaa oli tarjolla, jouduttiin tunkkaaamaankin pari kertaa. Päästiin vähän ajeleen polkujakin pitkin vaikka ne ei ollu vielä hyvässä kunnossa lumisateen jäljiltä. Kiitos!

----------


## nikib

jeh kiitoksia! tässä se jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/251348385

----------


## karhile

Keskiviikon Sellon cx lenkille Jari lupailee fillarikalenterissa:"Valkkaillaan aurattuja pyöräteitä reitiksi", joten kuulostanee helpohkolta, vauhti lieneekin sitten toinen asia.
Sään salliessa yrittänen itsekin taas yli kuukauden väliinjättöjen jälkeen tulla paikalle cc:llä/maasturilla. Saa nähdä kauanko pysyn mukana.
Niki on sinne jo ilmoittautunut eli ajo tullee toteutumaan. Pakkasraja  n.-10 astetta ja nyt lupaillaan n.-9 eli tiukille menee.

----------


## nikib

Taitaa sittenkin olla liian kylmä, varpaat jäätyy kun ei ole kunnon kenkiä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomiseksi ei ole enää kaatosateita luvassa, joten lenkille vaan.
Itse jätän kylläkin väliin flunssan takia. Keke tuossa lupaili toimia vetäjänä ellei kummempia tapahdu.

----------


## Hirke

Teiden kunto, kun on mitä on niin joku sellainen kevyt/rauhallinen  +2h ilman teknisiä pätkiä oleva lenkki oli mulla ajatus ajaa tänään.  Sopii hyvin aroille ajajille ja vasta alkajille siis. :-)

----------


## Tassu

Toihan pitäs olla sit ihan passeli mulle tänään, eli mukana.

----------


## Tassu

Yhteensä 4 kuskia lähti tänään testaileen lähimestojen pyöräilykelpoisuutta. 33 km ja 2 h 8 min. Ihan sillee rauhallisesti mentiin.

Mutta voi kiesus sentää sitä sohjoa, jota paikka paikoin oli. Ja vielä enemmän niitä jääväyliä, joita tällä lenkillä riitti. Hyvät ihmiset, älkää missään nimessä ostako bilteman nastarenkaita jääkelille. Muuten ihan ajettavat renkaat, mutta niillä ei tee sitten yhtään mitään jäällä. Mä olin välillä helisemässä.

Erilaista kalustoa oli tänään hyvin messissä > 1 fix, 1 maastosinkula, 1 crossari ja 1 maastovehjes.

----------


## karhile

Maastovehjekselläkin ajanut kiittää vielä keskiviikon ajosta Hirkeä ja kumppaneita. Melkeinpä jäi porukkaosuus väliin myöhästymisen takia, mutta ihmeen kaupalla kohtasin muut parin kilometrin päässä lähtöpaikalta.  Itselle oli kyseessä marraskuun jälkeen eka porukkalenkki ja joulukuussa tuli omiakin ajettua kaiketi vain neljä kertaa pisimmän ollessa 40km:n luokkaa, joten sakkolenkin avulla 50km:n lenkki teki kyllä hyvää. Rauhallisesta vauhdista huolimatta rupesi rasitus jopa tuntumaan tovin aikaa keskellä lenkkiä eli sitä se harjoittelemattomuus teettää (tai sitten täysjousto ja yli 300 nastaa olosuhteineen päivineen). 

Itsekään en sohjosta pidä, mutta onneksi pääsin siltä sentään kerran karkuun autotielle muiden jatkaessa kiemurtelua. Jäätaipaleet meni kuitenkin omilla nastoilla hyvin, vaikkei noin pitkiä pätkiä jäällä ollut koskaan tullut ajettua, mutta hyvää kokemusta sai ja luottamuksen renkaisiin. Kaiken kaikkiaan hyvä lenkki olosuhteisiin nähden ja vauhtikin oli sopivaa luokkaa.

Jarille toipumisia flunssasta ja sään ja oman olotilan salliessa kannattaa varmaan ensi viikon  (PK/VK vauhtileikittely, 2h) lenkki rauhoittaa 15-16km/h rauhalliseksi "arkojen ajajien ja vasta alkajien"  lenkiksi ilman teknisiä osuuksia (tulihan niitä toki ainakin itselleni nytkin sohjon ja jään takia). Ei flunssan jälkeen mitään vauhtileikittelyä saa heti ajaa!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> [--]
> 
> Jarille toipumisia flunssasta ja sään ja oman olotilan salliessa kannattaa varmaan ensi viikon  (PK/VK vauhtileikittely, 2h) lenkki rauhoittaa 15-16km/h rauhalliseksi "arkojen ajajien ja vasta alkajien"  lenkiksi ilman teknisiä osuuksia (tulihan niitä toki ainakin itselleni nytkin sohjon ja jään takia). Ei flunssan jälkeen mitään vauhtileikittelyä saa heti ajaa!



Jep, tehdään niin.
Eli keskiviikkona vuorossa pari tuntia rauhallista citycruisailua!
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Jos keli on hyvä ja jalat vielä elossa voisin tulla vaihteeks iltalenkille.

----------


## Hirke

Hiutaleen kevyeesti mukana.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## VPR

Viisi kuskia uhmasi lumipolkuja. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/260091689

----------


## Tassu

Mitää... kuushan meitä oli, vai vaikuttiko mun poistuminen joukosta loppuvaiheessa noin paljon. :Leveä hymy:  Mut joo kiitos lenkistä. Välillä oli mahtavaa baanaa ja sit vastapainoksi erittäin hankalaakin kinttupolkua. Mut pärjättiin silti.

----------


## VPR

Viisi plus vetäjä  :Vink:

----------


## karhile

> Välillä oli mahtavaa baanaa ja sit vastapainoksi erittäin hankalaakin kinttupolkua..



Huh. Hyvä etten ehtinytkään mukaan. Omalla lenkillä ajelinkin vain noita positiivisen hyväkuntoisia mahtavia baanoja.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tällä viikolla taas vähän pitempi lenkki.

Ajellaan kolmisen tuntia PK:ta. Reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2041661, jonka totesin ajettavaksi reitiksi tässä hiljan. HUOM! nyt kuitenkin myötäpäivään. Oikaistaan jos tuntuu että 3 tuntia tulee täyteen lyhyemmälläkin reitillä.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ilmeisesti tullut liikaa uutta lunta kun ilmoittautuneita ei ole, eli jätetään lenkki väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomis-illaksi ennustetaan yli 10 asteen pakkasia äänin 2-1 (foreca.fi, ilmatieteenlaitos.fi, yr.no).
Saattaa siis olla että iskee säävaraus.

Mutta katsotaan tarkemmin vielä huomenna.
Ajellaan parin tunnin esikaupunkicruisi Tapanilan ja Oulunkylän suuntaan jos tuntuu että tarkenee.

----------


## lynxlynx

Pääseekö jostain kiintopisteestä osaksi aikaa mukaan, jos ajatte?

----------


## karhile

Muuten kiinnostaisi huomisen lenkki, mutta luvatuilla pakkasilla ja forecan tuuliennusteilla siirtymisineen yli kolmen tunnin lenkki taitaa kuitenkin olla liikaa, mutta katsotaan pitääkö ennusteet.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Pääseekö jostain kiintopisteestä osaksi aikaa mukaan, jos ajatte?



Pääseepä hyvinkin. Alustava reittisuunnitelma olisi tuossa: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2086428 (myötäpäivään).

Aivan tarkasti reittiä ei välttämättä noudateta, mutta Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Kanneltien risteyksessä oltaisiin noin 18:35 ja Tuusulanväylä alitetaan Torpparinmäessä noin klo 18:50

----------


## karhile

Ennusteet on  näemmä muuttuneet positiiviseen suuntaan illaksi eli nyt lupaillaan -6 astetta eli taisi Norjalaiset viedä ilmatieteenlaitosta ja Forecaa 100-0.
Rauhallinen vauhti on näemmä n.20km/h eli  pitäisi kaiketi ottaa CC alle nyt käytössä olevan maasturin sijaan, joten saas nähdä jaksanko sitä nyt tähän hätään "naftaliinista" kaivaa eli toivottavasti joku muu nyt ilmojen lämpenemisen myötä ilmoittautuu mukaan, niin katson sitten illalla ehdinkö lähtöön.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hieno ulkoilukelihän sinne tuli!

Ilmoittautumisia ei ole kuulunut, mutta mä lähden lenkille joka tapauksessa. Käyn koukkaamassa lähtöpaikan kautta jos vaikka joku olisi sinne kuitenkin ilmaantunut.

----------


## lynxlynx

tulen torpparinmäestä matkaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> tulen torpparinmäestä matkaan.



Nähdään!

----------


## lynxlynx

Arki-iltojen talvipyöräily-lenkeille on kiinnostusta melko vähän. Pitäisiköhän nää Espoon lenkit ja ACT/HEPO tiistai lenkit yhdistää niin, että ajettaisiin ne Espoo, Helsinki-Vantaa alueella niin että Sellolta lähdettäisiin keskiviikkoisin klo:18.15, oltaisiin Pirkkolan jäähallilla(harjoitus) aikaan 18.xx Jari osannee arvioida siirtymään kuluvan ajan. Ajettaisiin niin että Pirkkola-Pirkkola välinen rundi olisi noin 30km, siirtymää olisi joka suuntaan jonkin verran mutta joka suunnasta voisi osallistua ilman huolta siitä että lenkistä tulee turhan pitkä. Kommentteja!! Saataisiin vähäiset yhteislenkkeilijät yhteen, ja vaihtelevalla vetäjällä tulisi kenties uutta reittiä vastaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna lumipolkukaahailulenkki Sellon Pyörältä klo 11.
Pistän tarkempaa speksiä myöhemmin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Huomenna lumipolkukaahailulenkki Sellon Pyörältä klo 11.
> Pistän tarkempaa speksiä myöhemmin.



Mukaan voi tulla myös Maunulan majalta klo 12. Siis huomenna lauantaina.
Kesto yhteensä n 2,5 tuntia (eli takaisin Lepuskissa n. 13:30)

----------


## JiiTee

Eli maasturilenkkiltä kuulostaa. Oikea tulkinta?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, maastopyörää suosittelen kalustoksi ja pienetkin vaihteet voivat tulla tarpeeseen.

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitokset mainiosta ja mun ajotaidoille haastavasta lenkurasta. Niin ja erityiskiitos Jarille teknisestä tuesta ketjun liittämisessä!

T. Juha

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Arki-iltojen talvipyöräily-lenkeille on kiinnostusta melko vähän. Pitäisiköhän nää Espoon lenkit ja ACT/HEPO tiistai lenkit yhdistää niin, että ajettaisiin ne Espoo, Helsinki-Vantaa alueella niin että Sellolta lähdettäisiin keskiviikkoisin klo:18.15, oltaisiin Pirkkolan jäähallilla(harjoitus) aikaan 18.xx Jari osannee arvioida siirtymään kuluvan ajan. Ajettaisiin niin että Pirkkola-Pirkkola välinen rundi olisi noin 30km, siirtymää olisi joka suuntaan jonkin verran mutta joka suunnasta voisi osallistua ilman huolta siitä että lenkistä tulee turhan pitkä. Kommentteja!! Saataisiin vähäiset yhteislenkkeilijät yhteen, ja vaihtelevalla vetäjällä tulisi kenties uutta reittiä vastaan.



Kokeilemisen arvoinen idea, joten kokeillaanpa tätä ainakin muutaman viikon verran!
Sellolta Pirkkolaan on lyhyintä reittiä 7 km, eli talvella aikaa menee 20-30 minuuttia, joten sopiva treffaamisaika Pirkkolassa olisi 18:45.
Tehdään vaikka niin, että ilmoittautuminen Fillarikalenteriin Sellon Pyörän lenkille riippumatta siitä tuleeko Sellolta vai Pirkkolasta. 
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

Vetäjäksi ilmoittautuja kertoo vetäjien kommenttiin tuleeko Sellolta vai Pirkkolasta. Ja lisäksi maininta että toinen lähtöpaikka Pirkkolan jäähallilta klo 18:45. http://www.hel.fi/palvelukartta/?l=1&id=7839

----------


## lynxlynx

Jos sää ei ihan hurjaksi heittäydy, niin ehtinen iltavuorosta huolimatta Pirkkolaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jos sää ei ihan hurjaksi heittäydy, niin ehtinen iltavuorosta huolimatta Pirkkolaan.



Sää heittäytyi hurjaksi.
Ainakin mun osalta lenkki on peruttu (treeniksi riittää että ajaa 4 km:n matkan töistä kotiin)

----------


## VPR

> Ainakin mun osalta lenkki on peruttu (treeniksi riittää että ajaa 4 km:n matkan töistä kotiin)



Mä ajoinkin 20 km  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lynxlynx

Mä vaan 2, kauppaan tyydyin kävelemään.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkona Sellon lenkki ajetaan taas yhteislenkkinä ACT:n kanssa. Lähtö Sellon pyörältä klo 18:15 kuten normaalisti, ja toinen lähtöpaikka Pirkkolan jäähallilta klo 18:45.

Reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2119927

Ilmoittautumiset: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/ (normaalit ilmoittautumiskriteerit, eli jos ei ilmoittautumisia klo 16 mennessä, niin en tule lähtöpaikalle, vaan lähden omaan vapaaseen aikaan omalle lenkille)

Ajovauhti on sellainen että kilpaluokan kuskeilla syke käy välillä VK-aluella. Maastopyörää ja nastarenkaita suosittelen kalustoksi. Keskinopeus jää kuitenkin johonkin 20 km/h -lukemaan.

*EXTRA:*
Torstaina ajetaan sama reitti vasta-alkajan vauhtia (keskinopeus n. 15 km/h). Sellon pyörältä lähtö klo 18:15 ja Pirkkolassa ollaan n. 18:50.
Ilmoittautumisia tänne tai mulle (fillarikalenterissa tätä extralenkkiä ei ole).

----------


## lynxlynx

Huomenna työyhteisön kehittämisilta, torstaista ei vielä osaa sanoa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kävin ajamassa illalle suunnitellun reitin hieman sovellettuna ja lyhennettynä. Lumipolut jätin myös pois. Huomenna osa lumipoluista voi olla jo helposti ajettavia (mutta pari teknistä pätkää jätetään joka tapauksessa ajamatta).

----------


## Privileged

Ehkä tulen tänään Sellolta mukaan... jos ei näy lähtöaikaan paikalla niin ei tarvi odotella  :Hymy:

----------


## lynxlynx

Sää sotkenut näitä, mut koitetaan taas. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1235/2013-2-13

----------


## lynxlynx

Reitti Pirkkola-Pitkäkoski-Voutila-Tikkurila-Siltamäki-Tammisto-Torpparinmäki-Paloheinä-Pirkkola oli ainakin äsken pääosin ok kunnossa kun kävin lenkin koeajamassa, mutta sää nyt ehtii keskiviikoksi muuttua moneen kertaan.

----------


## lynxlynx

Sään lisäksi ehti muuttua vointi, eli FLUNSSA kaatoi miehen, joten jää väliin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

No mä voin sitten hoitaa reitinvalinnan tänäänkin. Onkos Pirkkolasta tulossa joku mukaan? No, joka tapauksessa Pirkkolan kautta koukataan klo 18:45.

----------


## JiiTee

Moi! 
Taidan sittenkin selvitä mukaan, nimen omaan Pirkkolasta. 
työmatkacyclo (tarakalla, jalalla ym)  vai maasturi parempi?

----------


## karhile

> Moi! 
> Taidan sittenkin selvitä mukaan, nimen omaan Pirkkolasta. 
> työmatkacyclo (tarakalla, jalalla ym)  vai maasturi parempi?



Lynxlynx oli kirjoittanut kalenteriin: "Pirkkolasta klo:18:45 noin 36km kierros vantaalla, muutama hieman tuntemattomampi yhdyspolku tiedossa. Cyclolla pärjää, kisakuskit pk-sykkeellä. Normit ilmo-jutut, sää jne."

Tiedä sitten missä Jari kuljetuttaa?

----------


## VPR

Jarin ja Juhan kanssa kaahailtiin reipasta tahtia kunnes ISP räjähti:



Loppumatka tultiin Kehä I:n vartta baarin paineilla luikerrellen. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/272949854

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos Jari ja VPR! Oli maistuvaa menoa! Aika harvoin pääsen talvella 20km/h keskariin (liikkellä oloaika) ovelta ovelle!
En millään olisi uskonut ulkoiluteiden kuntoa noin hyväksi. 
Fiksua pitää mukana ulkorenkaan hätäpaikkaa!

----------


## JiiTee

> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/272949854



Oho! Sulla on tehot maasturissakin!
Powertap?

----------


## kp63

La klo 11. Pirttimäestä nousevan tehon noin 3h PK kierros. Ns tavoiteellisesti treenaville. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...bc8ec586&msa=0

----------


## VPR

> Oho! Sulla on tehot maasturissakin!
> Powertap?



PowerCal.





> Pirttimäestä nousevan tehon noin 3h PK kierros.



Mihin nousevan tehon PK-lenkit perustuvat ja minkä takia niitä tunnutaan ajavan nyt joka viikonloppu? Ei näitä ole kesällä koskaan.

----------


## kp63

Kylmyyden hallintaan. Ihan perusjuttu talvella. Jos mä ajan heti alussa yläPK niin varmaan on lopussa kamat märät ja kylmä.

----------


## Tassu

> La klo 11. Pirttimäestä nousevan tehon noin 3h PK kierros. Ns tavoiteellisesti treenaville.



Jos keli pysyy ok (eli lähinnä lumisade ei yllätä) niin mukana (fiksillä edelleen, mutta nyt mulla on jo monivaihderunko olemassa talveksi).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mun on nyt ihan vaan pakko päästä kaahaamaan lumipolkuja.
Eli huomenna lauantaina lumipolkulenkki Sellon Pyörältä klo 11.
Mukaan voi tulla myös Maunulan majalta klo 12.

Lenkin kesto 3-5 tuntia.

----------


## jopo73

> La klo 11. Pirttimäestä nousevan tehon noin 3h PK kierros. Ns tavoiteellisesti treenaville. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...bc8ec586&msa=0



Mukana...

----------


## lynxlynx

Keskiviikko 20.2. 2013. Uusi yritys viimeviikon lenkkisuunnitelmasta.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1235/2013-2-20

----------


## nikib

Saatan tulla Pirkkolasta 18.45 mukaan. Ei tarvi odotella jos ei näy.

----------


## lynxlynx

Ok Niki. Jari on jo ilmoittautunut osallistujaksi, ja mä tuun huomenna suoraan töistä, eli en käy enää netissä päivällä joten startataan Pirkkolasta niiden kuskien kanssa ketä on paikalla. Jos joku tarve tulee infota tekemisistään, niin mun numero löytyy act.sporttisaitti. com sivulta. 
-Ville.

----------


## kp63

*Lauantailenkki klo 11 bembolen kahvituvalta. Jos joku tietää ettei kartan pikkutiet oo ajettavia, niin säädetään. Perus noin 3h PK kiekura ja nyt vois ajaa kevyen sellaisen. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...228%2C0.395508
*

----------


## lynxlynx

> Keskiviikko 20.2. 2013. Uusi yritys viimeviikon lenkkisuunnitelmasta.
> 
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1235/2013-2-20



Ei ollut ruuhkaa tänäänkään, Jarin kanssa ajettiin suht reippaasti kutakuinkin suunniteltu setti, vauhti 20avg kieppeillä.

----------


## supertele

> *Lauantailenkki klo 11 bembolen kahvituvalta. Jos joku tietää ettei kartan pikkutiet oo ajettavia, niin säädetään. Perus noin 3h PK kiekura ja nyt vois ajaa kevyen sellaisen. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...228%2C0.395508
> *



Koitan parantua taudista siihen malliin, että pääsisin lauantaina mukaan.

----------


## Tommi G

> *Lauantailenkki klo 11 bembolen kahvituvalta. Jos joku tietää ettei kartan pikkutiet oo ajettavia, niin säädetään. Perus noin 3h PK kiekura ja nyt vois ajaa kevyen sellaisen. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...228%2C0.395508
> *
> 
> Mukana

----------


## kp63

> *Lauantailenkki klo 11 bembolen kahvituvalta. Jos joku tietää ettei kartan pikkutiet oo ajettavia, niin säädetään. Perus noin 3h PK kiekura ja nyt vois ajaa kevyen sellaisen. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...228%2C0.395508
> *




IK:n kaiken tietävä talvitampasto-osasto tiesi, että yllä speksattu reitti menisi osin taluttamiseksi umpihangessa (onhan sitäkin JK:n lenkillä tehty), mutta ajellaan hiukan toinen kiekura. Sartfikin jälkeisen pätkän talvikunnosta ei tietoa, mutta ajetaan sit Masalan kautta. Eli rauhallinen PK ilman kaffitaukoja ja vienee noin 3.5h. Juomastopit 40min välein eli pullot voi olla takin alla tai repussa tietenkin pidetään pappaporukan biotekniset. 


https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...60859,0.197754

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...60859,0.197754



Hieno reitti, kiitos ehdotuksesta! Tarkoituksena on saada porukan kiinni Porkkalan muistomerkin edestä.

----------


## LJL

Minä voisin kanssa tulla sytkyttelemään tuvalta klo11, kelikin näyttää ihan hyvältä.

-Lauri

----------


## LJL

Just... Pääsin sopivasti tuvalle, mutta perillä totesin että eilen työmatkalla alkanut naksunta johtui löystyneistä kammista. Oli pakko lähteä kotiin kiristämääb. Että tällä kertaa näin, perseen perse

-Lauri

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tarkoituksena on saada porukan kiinni Porkkalan muistomerkin edestä.



Olittehan papat liian nopeita!  :No huh!:  odotin klo 11:23..11:40 Kivenlahden sillan suussa enkä porukkaa nähnyt. Ajoin sitten itse vielä hieman lyhyemmän kierroksen. Vasta Abramsbyn jälkeen pyörien jäljet olivat selkeästi tunnistettavissa, siellä totesin että kyllä myöhästyin lähdöstä. Oli muuten hieno metsätie Abramsby-Långvik, en uskonut etukäteen että on aurattu, mutta oli. Sain myös tämän vuoden ensimmäisen *asfaltti*ajon (Porkkalantietä).

----------


## karhile

Porukka tuli viiden hengen voimin meikäläistä vastaan Kauklahden tienoilla Hansatie/Iso maantie klo 14.45. Itse täytyy tyytyä näihin omiin lenkkeihin, kun oma talvivauhti on niin leppoista, eikä oikeastaan viitsi ajaa autoteillä vielä.

----------


## kp63

Sori Konsta. Me oltiin varmaan tebbarilla vasta 11.45 kun lähtö viivästy vähän ja seikkailtiin latokasken jälkeen. Toi on muuten karhile hyvä havainto: talvilenkit ajetaan aika paljon ilman peesiä ja about 20km/h ja vastus tulee enempi renkaiden kautta, josta seuraa se, että kisakuskien kevyt PK onkin yllättäen muille VK tai jopa MK.

----------


## lynxlynx

Keskiviikko 27.2.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1235/2013-2-27

----------


## lynxlynx

Pirkkolasta starttasi tänään 3-kuskia, ja jopa yllättävän hyväkuntoisilla väylillä ajettiin speksien mukainen lenkki. Cyclo, mtb ja 29 oli kalustohajonta ja hyvin pärjäsi kaikilla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Pirkkolasta starttasi tänään 3-kuskia, ja jopa yllättävän hyväkuntoisilla väylillä ajettiin speksien mukainen lenkki. Cyclo, mtb ja 29 oli kalustohajonta ja hyvin pärjäsi kaikilla.



Sellon lähtöpaikalle ei ollut ilmoittautuneita, joten koukkasin sen kautta vain ihan lyhyesti ja 6 minuuttia myöhässä. Toivottavasti kukaan ei missannut lenkkiä sen takia.

Kiitokset Villelle lenkistä.
Ens viikolla voisi olla mun vuoro kehittää lenkkireitti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illat valkenevat hurjaa vauhtia! Huomenna vielä mahdollisuus ajaa valolenkkiä. Ennakko-ohjelmaan sellainen muutos että vuorossa kuitenkin rauhallinen kruisailulenkki eikä mikään vk-vauhtileikittely. Joutuu ajamaan yhdellä jalalla kun vasen polvi ei oikein tykännyt jäälle kaatumisesta. IK-32 ja ACT tarjoaa. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Jos keli on OK niin voisin lähteä messiin.

----------


## lynxlynx

Ehtinen Pirkkolaan, ei tarvi ootella jos ei näy. Tänään oli ihan hyväkuntoista baanaa keskuspuistossa, vielä jos vähän pakastuis niin se on lentokeli  :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

> . Ennakko-ohjelmaan sellainen muutos että vuorossa kuitenkin rauhallinen kruisailulenkki eikä mikään vk-vauhtileikittely. Joutuu ajamaan yhdellä jalalla kun vasen polvi ei oikein tykännyt jäälle kaatumisesta.



Saanko lähtöpaikalla irroittaa Jarin pyörästä toisen polkimen yhdellä jalalla ajon varmistamiseksi ja rauhallisen kruisailulenkin turvaamiseksi? Ottaisin tuon oikeanpuoleisen polkimen :Kieli pitkällä: . 

Itsekin voisi siis harkita taas tuloa, ehkäpä juuri ja juuri pysyisin kilpapyöräilijöiden kruisailussa mukana tai sitten en. Solidaarisesti tulen käyttämään vain muutamaa vaihdetta tai juoksemaan perässä.

----------


## VPR

Kolme lähti Sellolta ja Pirkkolasta tuli kaksi lisää. Ajettiinkin vähän pidempi lenkki syvälle itään. Kotimatkalla saatiin mukavasti lisävastusta vastatuulesta ja lumimyrskystä. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/281176766

----------


## kuovipolku

Tulitte sieltä saakka meidän laduille ajamaan!

----------


## TimeMa

Kiva lenkki, vähän varpaat sulaessa kipunoi.Täytynee varustautua  :Sekaisin:  lite bätre vastaisuudessa.Kiitos vetäjille.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tulitte sieltä saakka meidän laduille ajamaan!



Joo, teillä olikin kivoja ajolatuja! Ja ystävällisiä ihmisiä, jotka opastivat että juu tuosta latua pitkin vaan ja seuraavasta oikealle niin pääsette Viikin suuntaan.

----------


## lynxlynx

Hyvät oli ladut joo, 11kg crossari ja 58kg kuskikin pysyi pinnalla  :Hymy:  Lenkkireiteistä ilman muuta talven erikoisin, mut kotimatkan tuuli ja räntä/lumisade teki vastusta kummasti  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

La klo 12 IK-32 pappakerhon noin 3h PK-lenkki nousevalla teholla. Lähtö Ainontien ja Vihdintien risteyksen alikulku. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...3fcf42b0&msa=0

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas puistopyöräilyä pari tuntia.

Mukaan voi tulla klo 18:15 Sellon Pyörältä ja lisäksi taas 18:45 Pirkkolan jäähalleilta.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Mihin reittisuunnitelmat ovat kadonneet?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Mihin reittisuunnitelmat ovat kadonneet?



Ajetaan vaikkapa tuo parin viikon takainen reitti, jos mukana on sellaisia jotka eivät silloin olleet: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2182206

----------


## Tassu

Fillarikalenterissa ei ollu ilmoja, mutta ite yritän keretä sellolle 18.15.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Aloitettiin ajamalla tuota suunniteltua reittiä, mutta ennen kehä III:ta pysähdyttiin tarkkailemaan säätilaa ja todettiin että lämpötila laskee niin pelottavan nopeasti että heti takaisin kotiin suorinta tietä.

----------


## Tassu

Kieltämättä tuli vähän kylmä, mutta pääasiassa varpaista, sormista ja otsalohkosta. Mut hyvä lenkki saatiin kuitenkin aikaiseksi, kiitos riittävän kaukana tapahtuneen oikomispäätöksen..

----------


## TimeMa

Kiitos vetäjälle. Vaik olikin hieman viileetä niin taas löytyi tutulta alueelta uusia reittejä. :Hymy:

----------


## A. Aro

Tervehdys,

Viesti ei varsinaisesti liity lenkkeihin, mutta ajattelin tämän sopivan tänne, kun täällä Espoon aktiivisia kuskeja kirjoittelee. 
HS uutisoi tänään, että Espoon kaupunki tekee selvitystä: Miten pyöräilyä pitäisi edistää Espoossa? Kysely on nopea täyttää, minulla meni alle 10min.

Linkki selvitykseen löytyy sivun oikeasta laidasta: Miten pyöräilyä pitäisi edistää Espoossa?

Terv,
Anton Aro

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos A. Aro!

----------


## VPR

Alkaa olla maantiet hyvässä kunnossa. Ajeltiin IK:n pappojen kanssa iltalenkin mittainen siivu (vajaa 60 + siirtymät) komeassa kelissä ja kaikkialla paitsi Velskolassa olisi pärjännyt myös maantiepyörällä. Pääsiäisenä olis tarkoitus ajella joka päivä joten lupaa hyvää jos vain aurinkoiset kelit jatkuvat.

----------


## LJL

> siirtymät) komeassa kelissä



VPR bongattu siirtymällä komeassa kelissä.

-Lauri

----------


## apuajaja

> Tervehdys,
> 
> Viesti ei varsinaisesti liity lenkkeihin, mutta ajattelin tämän sopivan tänne, kun täällä Espoon aktiivisia kuskeja kirjoittelee. 
> HS uutisoi tänään, että Espoon kaupunki tekee selvitystä: Miten pyöräilyä pitäisi edistää Espoossa? Kysely on nopea täyttää, minulla meni alle 10min.
> 
> Linkki selvitykseen löytyy sivun oikeasta laidasta: Miten pyöräilyä pitäisi edistää Espoossa?
> 
> Terv,
> Anton Aro



Kiitos, kävin täyttämässä.

----------


## kp63

kiitos, samoin ja vei alle 10min. tulikohan enkka ?

----------


## ArtK

se on täytetty

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikon iltalenkin speksinä on palauttavaa ajoa 1,5 tuntia.
Kylmää säätä ja tuulta on luvassa, joten kevyt ajo pitää suorittaa metsikön suojissa.
Siispä tällä kertaa ajetaan Lepuskin lumipolkuja kevyellä kuormituksella. Maastopyörä olisi suositeltava kalusto. (Toivotaan että lisää lunta ei tule liikaa).

HUOM! tällä kertaa Leppävaarasta EI ajeta Pirkkolaan. Sen sijaan sovitaan vaikka niin, Pirkkolasta lähtö on jo klo 17:45, ja tapaaminen Sellon Pyörällä normi lähtöaikaan klo 18:15.

----------


## lynxlynx

Hyvä, mulla onkin aamuvuoro joten ajelen valoisaan ja lämpimämpään aikaan.

----------


## lynxlynx

Jos jollakulla on kiinnostusta ajaa klo:17 Pirkkolasta cyclolenkkiä, niin voin ilmestyä vetämään. Ilmoita kiinnostus tähän ketjuun, muussa tapauksessa ajelen omia aikojani.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sellon Pyörältä tänään pientä sykkeidennostatuscrossilenkkiä (hauskoja nää suomen kielen yhdyssanat).

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Olisiko viikonloppuna uskaliaita maantiekauden avaukseen? Meinasin ite ajella joka päivä 23-millisillä viitisen tuntia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sellon Pyörältä tänään pientä sykkeidennostatuscrossilenkkiä (hauskoja nää suomen kielen yhdyssanat).
> 
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/



Reippaan lenkin keskari oli tänään 21,8 km/h.
Pikkukadut olivat surkeassa kunnossa, mutta ne sopivat sitten palautteluvaiheen ajoon, eli luomuintervalleja tänään ajettiin.

----------


## VPR

> Olisiko viikonloppuna uskaliaita maantiekauden avaukseen? Meinasin ite ajella joka päivä 23-millisillä viitisen tuntia.



Maantiekauden avaus huomenna perjantaina klo 10 tuvalta. Ajetaan 133 km tupa-Ojakkala-Lohja-Virkkala-Tähtelä-Degerby-Pickala-Kirkkonummi-Masala-Kauklahti-tupa. Tauko puolivälissä Virkkalassa. Yritetään välttää mutkaisia ja varjoisia teitä jään takia.

http://goo.gl/maps/csttf

----------


## Heikki

> Yritetään välttää mutkaisia ja varjoisia teitä jään takia.



Näinköhän Tähtelä-Degerby väli on jo täysin jäätön pätkä? Itse en vielä ehdi mukaan.

----------


## VPR

Jos näyttää läpitunkemattomalta voidaan koukata Hangontien kautta ohi.

----------


## Heikki

Toivottavasti kukaan ei kaatunut Kirkkonummen vesitornin jäisessä nousussa.

----------


## VPR

Ei kaaduttu mutta suti aika hyvin  :Leveä hymy:  Ålkilan kylän paikkeilla oli reilusti jäätä joten kierrettiin 51:tä pitkin Degerbyhyn. Mukana kolme iikoolaista.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/290251490

----------


## VPR

Pääsiäisen tupalenkit jatkuvat huomenna klo 12: http://goo.gl/maps/5MczW

145 km myötäpäivään ja tauko Karkkilan ABC:llä.

----------


## VPR

Tänään paikalle uskaltautui enää kaksi iikoolaista. Matka eteni silti mukavaa tahtia vaikka viikonlopun kilsat alkavat pikkuhiljaa tuntua.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/291211888

----------


## JiiTee

> Tänään paikalle uskaltautui enää kaksi iikoolaista. Matka eteni silti mukavaa tahtia vaikka viikonlopun kilsat alkavat pikkuhiljaa tuntua.



Kyllä on kaverit kunnossa! Kypärän nosto!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illalla 1,5 tunnin palauttava crossilenkki Sellon Pyörältä.
Reittinä sellainen jossa ei ole maantiepölyä mutta ei myöskään sohjoa, mutta jäätä voi olla, joten nastarenkaita suosittelelen.

Ensi viikolla vielä yksi crossilenkki, mutta jo tiistaina.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huom: poikkeuksellisesti keskiviikon crossilenkki jo *tiistaina*.
Tämä onkin sitten crossikauden finaali.
Ilmoittautumiset tuohon keskiviikon lenkin kohdalle. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

Lenkkireitti on nyt varsin maanteinen:

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...4e1629a2&msa=0

----------


## Jari Kulmala

pikku muutoksen tein tuohon reittisuunnitelmaan

----------


## VPR

Neljä iikoolaista ajeli lenkuran reipasta tahtia, kaikilla krossarit ja parilla tais olla vielä nastat. Velskolassa vielä lunta varjopaikoissa koko tien leveydeltä. Lahnuksen koululla tuli Kruunukaton ajuri vastaan ja ajeltiin hetki samaan suuntaan. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/295675064

----------


## TimeMa

Hyvä finaali ! Kiitos crossikaudesta vetäjälle! Maantieolosuhteiden paranemista ootellessa.

----------


## kp63

Sääennuste lupaa nyt sunnuntaille +5 ja aurinkoa. Jos ennusteet pysyy, löytyykö maantie-innokkaita eli jotain 2.5h+tauko+2.5h eli noin 150km. Lähtö esim klo 11 tuvalta.

----------


## VPR

Täällä olis ainakin yks innokas.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

> Sääennuste lupaa nyt sunnuntaille +5 ja aurinkoa. Jos ennusteet pysyy, löytyykö maantie-innokkaita eli jotain 2.5h+tauko+2.5h eli noin 150km. Lähtö esim klo 11 tuvalta.




Sääennuste ennallaan* ELI SUNNUNTAI TUVALTA KLO 11:*  Tommonen peruslenkki kaffitauolla Saukkolassa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2340642

----------


## HXX1100H

> Sääennuste ennallaan* ELI SUNNUNTAI TUVALTA KLO 11:* Tommonen peruslenkki kaffitauolla Saukkolassa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2340642



Terve!

 Olkaapa tarkkoina laskiessanne Heikkilän mäkeä Kirkkonummen keskustaa kohti. Heti alamäen loputtua on tietyöt menossa ja  "kynnöspelto" vastassa ..

----------


## VPR

> Olkaapa tarkkoina laskiessanne Heikkilän mäkeä Kirkkonummen keskustaa kohti. Heti alamäen loputtua on tietyöt menossa ja  "kynnöspelto" vastassa ..



Juu se oli siellä kaks viikkoa sitten kans. Mäki taitaa olla kyllä nyt sula.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tapsalme

> Juu se oli siellä kaks viikkoa sitten kans. Mäki taitaa olla kyllä nyt sula.



Kestääkö siellä maantierenkailla jo ajaa?

----------


## VPR

Hyvin kestää, ei muuta kuin lenkille.

----------


## caplake

> Hyvin kestää, ei muuta kuin lenkille.



Kevlitkin ajettavat maantiekumeilla? 
Onko vinkkejä minnepäin kannattaa suunnata kun olisi tarkoitus aloittaa maantiekausi sunnuntaina leppoisalla lenkillä. Siis missä tiet sulat ja ajettavat maantiekumeilla.

----------


## VPR

Pyörätielle ei ole vielä asiaa, ajoradan reunassa. Ainakin Bodomin takana Röylässä on tiet hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## tapsalme

> Pyörätielle ei ole vielä asiaa, ajoradan reunassa. Ainakin Bodomin takana Röylässä on tiet hyvässä kunnossa.



Mitkä renkaat teillä on? Persu continental GP4000 tai durano plussat tai 4 seasonit?

----------


## kp63

4-season, vois olla myös durano plussa. ei toi näkyvä maantiehiekka gummeja riko se on niin isoa. samat pikkujyvät ne menee läpi kuin kesälläkin.

----------


## Viineri

> Kestääkö siellä maantierenkailla jo ajaa?



Pistosuojanauhat rules  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

GP4000s kestää hyvin.

----------


## Steely

> Pistosuojanauhat rules



Yritin viime kesänä käyttää suojanauhaa Weldtite sureride, mutta se johti sisurin reikiin vanteen puolella.  Syynä ehkä voitelun puute eli olisi kuulemma pitänyt käyttää jotain rasvaa siinä välissä.  Siirryin käyttämään 25 mm vahvempia kumeja ja rengasongelmat ovat loppuneet.  Nyt tilannetta helpottaa myös kuskin painon pudotus n. 10 kG.

----------


## VPR

Menihän se multakin rengas vihdoin, oli kylläkin kesäkuussa 2011 käyttöön otettu etutuubi. Venttiilinjatko jäi vähän löysälle ja pysähdyttyämme pumppailemaan uudestaan päätin oikaista aikataulullisesti rajoittuneiden kanssa Lohjalta kotiin. Lopussa vielä yksin mukava 7,3 km tempo Turuntiellä 40,3 keskarilla, koko lenkin nopeus 30,9. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/297705964

----------


## Tommi G

> Sääennuste ennallaan* ELI SUNNUNTAI TUVALTA KLO 11:* Tommonen peruslenkki kaffitauolla Saukkolassa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2340642



Kiitos mukana olleille , oli mukavan vauhdikas lenkki.

----------


## Viineri

Mullakin meni eturengas vähän ennen Saukkolaa, kun olit jo kääntynyt kotiopäin. Ei pistosuojat sittenkään auttaneet, onneksi Harry lainas patruunan, saatiin 9bar:ia nopeasti. Oli kauden 1. kunnon lenkki, ja sen kyllä huomas, hakkas rajoittimeen aikas pahasti :Hymy: 






> Menihän se multakin rengas vihdoin, oli kylläkin kesäkuussa 2011 käyttöön otettu etutuubi. Venttiilinjatko jäi vähän löysälle ja pysähdyttyämme pumppailemaan uudestaan päätin oikaista aikataulullisesti rajoittuneiden kanssa Lohjalta kotiin. Lopussa vielä yksin mukava 7,3 km tempo Turuntiellä 40,3 keskarilla, koko lenkin nopeus 30,9. Kiitos mukana olleille!
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/297705964

----------


## Iletys

> Kiitos mukana olleille , oli mukavan vauhdikas lenkki.



Sehän oli hauska kuulla, että oli vauhdikas lenkki. Jos yhdellä jalalla pysyi tuossa mukana, niin mitäs sitten kun on kaksi jalkaa käytössä. Tosin Veikkolassa mut tiputettiin  :Vink: 
Niin ja kiitos lyhytmatkalaisten puolesta myös.

----------


## tapsalme

Sunnuntaina n. 150km lenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jeps. Ehdotan klo 11 Kahvituvalta.

----------


## Mertzu

Olen mukana

----------


## sneppiskaba

> Olen mukana



Oispa fillari kasassa niin oisin mäki.

----------


## Hiilari

150 kilsaa nykyiselle kevätkunnolle hieman turhan ankara. Jos löytyy muita joille riittää vaikka 80-100 km niin tulen paikalle ja pistetään ryhmä kahtia. Tosin huomenna on Vantaankosken kiskaltakin lähtijöitä, voi olla että siellä on meikäläiselle sopivampaa vauhtia ja matkaa.

----------


## tapsalme

Sopiiko tällainen lenkki huomenna klo 11 kahvituvalta http://connect.garmin.com/activity/210731094?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sopiiko tällainen lenkki huomenna klo 11 kahvituvalta http://connect.garmin.com/activity/210731094?



Tosta voitais lähteä liikkeellä. Ehkä vähän lyhennetty kuitenkin. Mä voisin tässä piirtää jonkin ehdotuksen. (Laitan reittilinkkiä kohtapian)
Mukaan on tulossa aikarajoitteisia, joten teen samalla lyhennetyn version n. 3 tunnin lenkkiä varten.

Ajetaan tasaisella kuormituksella ja 0-2 minuutin vetovuoroilla hitaasti kiertävillä telaketjuvaihdoilla. Ylämäet ajetaan korostetun maltillisesti. Keskinopeus jäänee alle 30:n (heikosta tuulesta huolimatta). Pitempimatkalaisilla kahvitauko jossain puolen välin jälkeen.

Jos tasainen meno puuduttaa, niin ekan tunnin jälkeen saa ottaa pikku 15 s kirin (max 1 / tunti), mutta kiriin saa lähteä vain kärkipaikalta, ja riittävän rivaksti, jotta takana ajava tietää että tämä oli oikeasti kiriin lähtö eikä vain pikku tehon lisäys vetovuorossa.

Jos paikalle tulee yli 16 ajajaa, niin jaetaan porukka pienempiin ryhmiin. Jos reitin osaajia ei löydy, niin sitten saavat ajaa jonkin eksymisreitin.

Jos et ole ennen ajanut ryhmässä, niin tule lähtöpaikalle jo kello 10:50 niin annan pikaisen briiffauksen ryhmässä ajon sääntöihin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Se olisi sitten tuollainen 156 km:n reitti huomenna: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2378008
Myötäpäivään siis.
Kahvitauko Karkkilan Shellillä.

Lyhytmatkalaiset oikaisevat Vihdistä: Nurmijärventie-Kirkkosillantie-Herrakunnantien kautta paluureitille, ja matkaa tulee tästä 85 km

Reitti on varsin mäkinen, joten keskari tosiaan saa jäädä alle 30:n.

----------


## Mertzu

Olen mukana pitkän kaavan mukaan

----------


## RoyalV

Kai aloitteleva ryhmäajaja uskaltautuu/mahtuu mukaan (muutama yhteislenkki alla)?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Uskaltaa kyllä ja mahtuuhan tielle pyöräilijöitä  :Hymy:

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitokset lenkistä. Meni vähän hankalaksi mulla 100km jälkeen kun takavaihtajan vaijeri meni poikki ja tuli ajettua sitten kahdella vaihteella reilut 80km.

----------


## Mertzu

Kiitokset vielä lenkistä. Mä olin se jolla puhkesi etukumi siinä alussa.

----------


## opander

Kiitos myös kaikille. Oli kevään ensimmäinen porukkalenkki (eikä niitä muutenkaan ole ollut kovin monta), niin oli hyvä saada kertausta käsimerkkeihin ja jonossa liikkumiseen / siirtymiseen. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa kautta, vaikka muiden kuskien PK -lenkki oli allekirjoittaneella vahvasti VK -puolella. Tavoitteena myös saada talvella kertynyttä ylimääräistä painoa pois, jolloin mäetkin jaksaisi paremmin. Olin siis mukana lyhennetyllä kierroksella ja sinisellä takilla.

----------


## jopo73

> Kiitokset lenkistä. Meni vähän hankalaksi mulla 100km jälkeen kun takavaihtajan vaijeri meni poikki ja tuli ajettua sitten kahdella vaihteella reilut 80km.



 :Hymy:  oli kyllä hatunnoston arvoinen suoritus, reittikään ei ollut ihan tasaisimmasta päästä siinä lopussa...kiitokset hyvästä lenkistä kaikille!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK:n porukka on melko kokonaisuudessaan ensi viikonloppuna kisaamassa, joten he eivät ole tulossa kahvituvan lenkeille viikonloppuna.
http://hypykisat.fi/ahh/ilmoittautum...moittautuneet/

Muille Espoon lenkkiläisille toivotan hyviä lenkkejä viikonlopuksi!

----------


## Jan Kruse

Huomenna lähtee pk-lenkki Vantaakoskelta ja koukkaa Bembölen ohi n 11:35. Reitistä lisää Hepon lenkeistä. Pituus n 100 ja vauhti n 28. Lenkki päättyy Vantaankoskelle, mutta minä tulen Bembölen nurkille takaisin.

----------


## mikko-a

Huomenna sunnuntaina 28.4. kaksi kaveria lähtee maltillisesti  karistelemaan talven karstoja n. 80km lenkille Siuntion suuntaan. Otamme  mielellämme halukkaita mukaan Mankin Nesteeltä (Lapinkyläntie 5) n. klo  10:15.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Huomenna sunnuntaina 28.4. kaksi kaveria lähtee maltillisesti  karistelemaan talven karstoja n. 80km lenkille Siuntion suuntaan. Otamme  mielellämme halukkaita mukaan Mankin Nesteeltä (Lapinkyläntie 5) n. klo  10:15.



Yritän ehtiä paikalle (älä kuitenkaan odota yli deadline:ä). Mielessä joku ihan tavallinen silmukka Siuntioon ja takaisin, 60-80km 28-30 keskarilla.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mielessä joku ihan tavallinen silmukka Siuntioon ja takaisin, 60-80km 28-30 keskarilla.



Parempaa ei voi keksiä, ajettiin juuri 75km, 28.7km/t. Kiitos ilmoituksesta, kun ilman porukkaa en jaksaisi lähteä  :Hymy:  Vastaan ajoi aika moni pyöräilijä, sekä yksinäisiä että ryhmittäin. Kausi on alkanut!

----------


## kp63

Sunnuntaina 12.5 olisi tarkoitus vetää pari noin 3h PK lenkkiä. Eli tuvalta klo 10 sellainen 6-7h PK yhdellä kaffitauolla ja perinteisen la tupalenkin (TM) speksein. Toki säävarauksella, mutta laittakaahan kalentereihin.  Reitti vielä avoin ja ehdotukset toivottuja. Matkana vois eka etappi olla noin 100-120km ja toka noin 80-100km. Ja noilla kilometreillä mahdollisimman kauas. Eli virittelee.

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina 11.5. ois tarkoitus ajaa Mustiossa tempoa niin siinähän olis sopiva palauttava lenkki.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

Nimenomaan. KP-princiippi 1:mitä pitempi tempo sitä pitempi palauttava lenkki. KP-princiippi 2: Jos kerran pitkän tempon jälkeen jaksaa ajaa pitkän lenkin, niin lyhyemmän tempon jälkeen jaksaa pitemmän. Loogista eikö?

----------


## Hiilari

Kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä Wapunpäivänä Tuvalta ajamaan sellanen löysä satanen?

----------


## Tommi G

> Kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä Wapunpäivänä Tuvalta ajamaan sellanen löysä satanen?




Mä voisin lähteä mukaan , mihin aikaan olet lähdössä ?

----------


## Tommi G

> Sunnuntaina 12.5 olisi tarkoitus vetää pari noin 3h PK lenkkiä. Eli tuvalta klo 10 sellainen 6-7h PK yhdellä kaffitauolla ja perinteisen la tupalenkin (TM) speksein. Toki säävarauksella, mutta laittakaahan kalentereihin. Reitti vielä avoin ja ehdotukset toivottuja. Matkana vois eka etappi olla noin 100-120km ja toka noin 80-100km. Ja noilla kilometreillä mahdollisimman kauas. Eli virittelee.



Mukana.

----------


## mantis

> Kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä Wapunpäivänä Tuvalta ajamaan sellanen löysä satanen?



Muakin kiinnostaisi, mutta vasta iltapäivällä (esim. klo 15). Jos ei natsaa niin meen sitten omia aikojani. Länsituulta luvassa joten reitit sen mukaan.

----------


## Hannu Koo

Löysä satanen kiinnostaa, olisiko aamulla tuvalta lähtijöitä?

----------


## Heikki

> Muakin kiinnostaisi, mutta vasta iltapäivällä (esim. klo 15).



Sorry nyt mantis, mutta tuohon aikaan pitää jo olla kotona. Eiköhän perinteinen about klo 10 ole suurimmalle osalle ok?

----------


## kp63

> Sunnuntaina 12.5 olisi tarkoitus vetää pari noin 3h PK lenkkiä. Eli tuvalta klo 10 sellainen 6-7h PK yhdellä kaffitauolla ja perinteisen la tupalenkin (TM) speksein. Toki säävarauksella, mutta laittakaahan kalentereihin. Reitti vielä avoin ja ehdotukset toivottuja. Matkana vois eka etappi olla noin 100-120km ja toka noin 80-100km. Ja noilla kilometreillä mahdollisimman kauas. Eli virittelee.



en malttanut olla kokeilematta olenko jo päässyt lapsuuden raumoista eli pystynkö speksaa reitin myötäpäivään, vaikeaa oli, mutta tommonen ehdotus tuli. siitä muuten pääsee näppärästi läyliäisiin kaffille ja kotiin jos haluaa rinttilenkille tai ei itse hallitse menojaan vaan kotona joku antaa määräyksiä. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...b0741c1a&msa=0

----------


## VPR

Olihan meillä kaks viikkoa sitten kans myötäpäivään.  :Vink:  Hyvältä näyttää ja itellekin kolme uutta tietä. Mukana ollaan.

----------


## Jälkijouko

> Sorry nyt mantis, mutta tuohon aikaan pitää jo olla kotona. Eiköhän perinteinen about klo 10 ole suurimmalle osalle ok?



Laajalahti kuittaa. Tulossa kymmeneksi. Helppo laatia reitti, itätuulta luvassa. Pliis kahdeksi takaisin tuvalle.

----------


## Tassu

> Kiinnostaisiko ketään lähteä Wapunpäivänä Tuvalta ajamaan sellanen löysä satanen?



Kiinnostaa, mutta pitää *konsultoida* enste.

----------


## Heikki

> Helppo laatia reitti, itätuulta luvassa.



Tarkoittanet kuitenkin länsituulta?

Yksi reittiehdotus voisi olla tämä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2433650

----------


## StePe

> Tarkoittanet kuitenkin länsituulta?
> 
> Yksi reittiehdotus voisi olla tämä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2433650



Onko tuo Heikin suunnitelma tarkoituksella vastapäivään? Taukopaikkakin ennen puolimatkaa (tulkitsen tuon piston Mäntynummen Shellin tuntumaan taukopaikaksi).

----------


## mantis

> Sorry nyt mantis, mutta tuohon aikaan pitää jo olla kotona. Eiköhän perinteinen about klo 10 ole suurimmalle osalle ok?



Juu ei mittään. Ajattelin vain käydä perheen kanssa aamulla ulliksella ja vasta sitten mennä lenkille. 

Hywää Wappulenkkiä!

----------


## Heikki

> Onko tuo Heikin suunnitelma tarkoituksella vastapäivään? Taukopaikkakin ennen puolimatkaa (tulkitsen tuon piston Mäntynummen Shellin tuntumaan taukopaikaksi).



Noinhan sen piirsin. Tulkitsin Forecan tuuliennusteen antavan parhaan kyydin kotiin Pikkalan jälkeen. Mäntynummen Shell on nyt vain yksi kohtalainen taukopaikka. Niitä varmaan on muitakin. Jos näin lyhyellä lenkillä nyt taukoa tarvitaan...

Tuo oli nyt vain yksi ehdotus.

----------


## Heikki

> Ajattelin vain käydä perheen kanssa aamulla ulliksella ja vasta sitten mennä lenkille.



Niinpä. Nuorena sitä pitää ehtiä joka paikkaan.

----------


## Hiilari

Pahoittelut kuomat, ehdotin löysää satasta mutten pääse itse mukaan. Mies hieman kipeänä. Eikä edes itse aiheutettu vaikka Wappu onkin. Komea keli, nauttikaa.

----------


## Tassu

Olipas vallan makoisa lenkki tänään, yksi parhaista ever. Vastatuulta piisasi riittävästi. Vetovuorot pyöri loistavasti. Keli Pikkalan Shellillä kuin keskikesällä, vain helle puuttui. Kolme ja pual tuntii, sataviis kilometriä ja karvan alle kolmenkympin keskari. Bonuksena Lohjan ympäristössä meikäläiselle uudet, mutta varsin hienot lenkkireitit. Kiitos äijät.

----------


## RoyalV

Onko kellään hajua, että minkälaista tupalenkkiä olisi huomenna tarjolla?

----------


## Heikki

> Onko kellään hajua, että minkälaista tupalenkkiä olisi huomenna tarjolla?



Luulisin, että lauantaina aika moni vakio-osallistujista on joko kisaamassa Ulvilassa tai sitten ajaa henk kohtaista pitkää brevettiä.

----------


## tapsalme

> Luulisin, että lauantaina aika moni vakio-osallistujista on joko kisaamassa Ulvilassa tai sitten ajaa henk kohtaista pitkää brevettiä.



Heikki, kumpaan sä olet menossa?

----------


## mikko-a

> Onko kellään hajua, että minkälaista tupalenkkiä olisi huomenna tarjolla?



Yksi jantteri olisi lähdössä klo 14 tuvalta. Ajatus: 3h n. 28 keskarilla. Seura kelpaisi. Itse en tunne reittejä vielä kovin hyvin joten apu olisi senkin suhteen tervetullutta.

----------


## RoyalV

> Yksi jantteri olisi lähdössä klo 14 tuvalta. Ajatus: 3h n. 28 keskarilla. Seura kelpaisi. Itse en tunne reittejä vielä kovin hyvin joten apu olisi senkin suhteen tervetullutta.



Taidan itse valitettavasti riipaista jo aamusta brevettiä...

----------


## Heikki

> Heikki, kumpaan sä olet menossa?



En ole menossa kumpaankaan. Tupalenkki voisi olla ihan ok. Kun vappulenkki oli mun päästä, olisi kiva jos joku muu suunnittelisi tällä kertaa.

----------


## kp63

> en malttanut olla kokeilematta olenko jo päässyt lapsuuden raumoista eli pystynkö speksaa reitin myötäpäivään, vaikeaa oli, mutta tommonen ehdotus tuli. siitä muuten pääsee näppärästi läyliäisiin kaffille ja kotiin jos haluaa rinttilenkille tai ei itse hallitse menojaan vaan kotona joku antaa määräyksiä. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...b0741c1a&msa=0



säiden perusteella tämä lenkki edelleen ohjelmassa su klo 10 tuvalta

----------


## mikko-a

Ihmiset, sunnuntai on äitienpäivä. Olisiko lauantaina kukaan lähdössä tupalenkille?

----------


## kp63

> en malttanut olla kokeilematta olenko jo päässyt lapsuuden raumoista eli pystynkö speksaa reitin myötäpäivään, vaikeaa oli, mutta tommonen ehdotus tuli. siitä muuten pääsee näppärästi läyliäisiin kaffille ja kotiin jos haluaa rinttilenkille tai ei itse hallitse menojaan vaan kotona joku antaa määräyksiä. 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...b0741c1a&msa=0



viimeinen nosto. eli su klo 10 tuvalta rauhallinen KP-takuulenkki noin 29-31 keskarilla ja mäet (niitä riittää) rauhallisesti. minä ja ville enempi kuin valmiita tuulta halkomaan eli vetää ei tarvi jos ei halua eli aurinkokansipaikalla saa olla. eka setti suht pitkä ja ite ainakin 3 x litran pullon setupilla. äidit kukitetaan ja halitaan jo lauantaina.

----------


## Steely

> viimeinen nosto. eli su klo 10 tuvalta rauhallinen KP-takuulenkki noin 29-31 keskarilla ja mäet (niitä riittää) rauhallisesti. minä ja ville enempi kuin valmiita tuulta halkomaan eli vetää ei tarvi jos ei halua eli aurinkokansipaikalla saa olla. eka setti suht pitkä ja ite ainakin 3 x litran pullon setupilla. äidit kukitetaan ja halitaan jo lauantaina.



Nousen junaan Veikkolassa ravintolavaunuun (kansipaikalle) kello 10:20-30 tienoilla.
Jos kuntorajoittuneisuus iskee matkalla niin Läyliäisistä voi tulla "hellarajoitteisten" mukana takaisin.
Uskoisin että kunto riittää nyt peesissä ajoon koko matkalle.
Äitienpäivää vietämme jo huomenna  :Hymy:

----------


## Hannu Koo

Määräyksiä on annettu mutta ei vielä neuvoteltu, joten olisiko perinteiselle la tupalenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Heikki

> viimeinen nosto. eli su klo 10 tuvalta rauhallinen KP-takuulenkki noin 29-31 keskarilla ja mäet (niitä riittää) rauhallisesti. minä ja ville enempi kuin valmiita tuulta halkomaan eli vetää ei tarvi jos ei halua eli aurinkokansipaikalla saa olla. eka setti suht pitkä ja ite ainakin 3 x litran pullon setupilla. äidit kukitetaan ja halitaan jo lauantaina.



http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2487389

----------


## mikko-a

> Määräyksiä on annettu mutta ei vielä neuvoteltu, joten olisiko perinteiselle la tupalenkille lähtijöitä?



Hemmetti. Tuli yllättävä vapauden riisto. Tipuin yht'äkkiä listoilta koko viikonlopuksi.

----------


## Maet

Messissä, jos muitakin lähtijöitä. Mikä reitti?

----------


## Maet

> Määräyksiä on annettu mutta ei vielä neuvoteltu, joten olisiko perinteiselle la tupalenkille lähtijöitä?



Messissä, jos muitakin lähtijöitä. Mikä reitti?

----------


## Hannu Koo

> Messissä, jos muitakin lähtijöitä. Mikä reitti?



Äitienpäivä alkaakin klo 18, joten sunnuntai-lenkki toteutuu

----------


## kp63

> Äitienpäivä alkaakin klo 18, joten sunnuntai-lenkki toteutuu



hieno homma. hepon helatorstailenkillä näytti olleen noin 1220 nousumetriä 150km:ssa ja tossa heikillä 3800/215 että huh.

----------


## Heikki

> hieno homma. hepon helatorstailenkillä näytti olleen noin 1220 nousumetriä 150km:ssa ja tossa heikillä 3800/215 että huh.



RideWithGPS -sivuston nousumetrilaskennassa on viime aikoina ollut jotain mätää. Sitä on muistaakseni foorumilla jo joku muukin ihmetellyt.

Kun saman reitin piirtää BikeRouteToasterilla, tulee nousukertymäksi ~1240m:
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=541540

----------


## ElluT

> viimeinen nosto. eli su klo 10 tuvalta rauhallinen KP-takuulenkki noin 29-31 keskarilla ja mäet (niitä riittää) rauhallisesti. minä ja ville enempi kuin valmiita tuulta halkomaan eli vetää ei tarvi jos ei halua eli aurinkokansipaikalla saa olla. eka setti suht pitkä ja ite ainakin 3 x litran pullon setupilla. äidit kukitetaan ja halitaan jo lauantaina.



Tänne aurinkokansipaikka buukkauksessa Vihtiin saakka, oikaisen sieltä Olkkalantie - Haavistontie loppupätkälle.

----------


## kp63

1240m kuulostaa oikeammalta. ekahan tarkoittaisi sitä että 107 km matkalla noustaan vajaan 4% mäkeä kokoajan. mä en sitten enää lähtiskää italiaan leirille  :Hymy: .

----------


## RoyalV

Alustava kansipaikkavaraus myös tänne... Katsotaan sitten tuulen mukaan jaksaako sitä halkoa  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Kyllä nyt kelpaa palautella kun on ajettu reilusti tempoa pohjille.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei tässä kyllä mitään järkeä ole että parikymppiset ajaa 50 km ja viiskymppiset 20 km, olis mieluummin vaikka toisin päin. Mukana huomenna keulilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## AriKuu

Mukana myös. Tarkoitus olisi ajaa Hyvinkäälle anoppilaan jostakin sopivasta kohdasta. Ville ja KP , voin osallistua vetohommiin vaikka jalat vähän tukossa kisan jäljiltä

----------


## kp63

Lenkkeilyä hyvässä säässä ja seurassa. Toistakymmentä lähti ja kuusi kiersi koko setin. Ei teknisiä, vihaisia autoilijoita tms. Ainoa pettymys oli se, ettei taukopaikalla ollut niitä munkkeja, joita varten juuri sinne mentiin. Kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## Heikki

Ennakkospekulointia aihettanut nousukertymä oli minun Garmin 705 (FW v2.90) + Training Centerin ja/tai SportTracksin mukaan ~2200m.

Kari: eturenkaan paine oli kotiin tullessa SKS Rennkompressorin mukaan about 3,5bar.

----------


## RoyalV

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta vielä kaikille, ja Karille erityiskiitokset reitinsuunnitelusta + tekniikka vinkeistä matkan varrella.

EDIT: Allekirjoittaneella Garmin 510 tarjosi Connectin kautta 1905 nousumetriä ja Stravan kautta 2376. Totuus lienee jossain tuossa välissä?

----------


## kp63

lenkillä juteltua : voitasko ajella tommonen 250km siten, että otettas lähtöpaikaksi esim pepen tempon lähtö. saatas aika kiva lenkura aikaiseksi. Heikki se kisavapaa olis 1 ja 2 kesäkuuta.

----------


## VPR

Mulla näytti Garmin Connect nousua 2199 metriä ja Strava 2200. KP käski ajaa isolla vaihteella niin keskipyöritykseksi tuli sitten 66 rpm.  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/311818631

250 km suunnitelma kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. 1. kesäkuuta on YO-päivä ja sunnuntaina meikäläinen ajaa Korson metsissä vajaan saturaisen.

----------


## sykeli

Fillarikalenterissa on aika vähän tarjontaa torstaina tai perjantaina. Sää olisi ainakin torstaina hyvä. Onko Espoossa muita, joita kiinnostais saturainen  30-34km/h keskarilla?

----------


## VPR

Alustavasti vois kiinnostaa. Tossa vähän ideaa: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,9,10&t=m&z=11

En nyt saanut tähän hätään lähemmäks saturaista, sori.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Torstaina ajellaan myös 61 km:n Pre Giro lenkkiä Tuvalta klo 18:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...24#post2024724

----------


## kp63

> lenkillä juteltua : voitasko ajella tommonen 250km siten, että otettas lähtöpaikaksi esim pepen tempon lähtö. saatas aika kiva lenkura aikaiseksi. Heikki se kisavapaa olis 1 ja 2 kesäkuuta.



Joku tommonen se vois olla ja toi vastapäivään ja kahdella tauolla. Ja ylppärijuttujen takia varmaan se su 2.6 olis paree 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...81014,2.460938

----------


## VPR

> Alustavasti vois kiinnostaa. Tossa vähän ideaa: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,9,10&t=m&z=11



Tämä siis huomenna ohjelmassa ja ainakin meikäläinen mukana. Tuvalta klo 18.

----------


## sykeli

> Tämä siis huomenna ohjelmassa ja ainakin meikäläinen mukana. Tuvalta klo 18.



Olen tulossa. Toivottavasti tiet on hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## VPR

Ajeltiin sykelin kanssa kahdestaan. Alussa oli myötätuuli ja vauhti speksin mukaista mutta vastatuuli hyydytti vähemmän treenanneet ja mulle tuli vaihteeksi mukavan pitkä+kevyt lenkki.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/313649770

----------


## sykeli

Lenkki oli hieno. Puolivälin jälkee oli löysättävä (EPOC oli korkeimmillaan), mutta hyvä fiilis jatkui loppuun asti. Lisää kilometrejä niin isku paranee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Steely

> Ajeltiin sykelin kanssa kahdestaan. Alussa oli myötätuuli ja vauhti speksin mukaista mutta vastatuuli hyydytti vähemmän treenanneet ja mulle tuli vaihteeksi mukavan pitkä+kevyt lenkki.



Ajelin turuntietä Veikkolaan töistä palatessa ja onnittelin hetken itseäni, kun vauhti oli PK-rasituksella lähes 35 eli onpa
kunto noussut. Sitten huomasin että oli hyvä myötätuuli  :Cool:

----------


## kp63

> Joku tommonen se vois olla ja toi vastapäivään ja kahdella tauolla. Ja ylppärijuttujen takia varmaan se su 2.6 olis paree 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...81014,2.460938



Pitäs alkaa funtsaa ton vkonlopun menoja eli jos sää sateeton, niin löytyskö tommoselle keskipitkälle lenkille innokkaita??

----------


## VPR

> tommoselle keskipitkälle lenkille



Uusi luokitus?

< 200 = lyhyt lenkki
200-300 = keskipitkä lenkki
300-400 = pitkä lenkki
400+ = ylipitkä lenkki

Ite oon Korson MTB-maratonilla.

----------


## kp63

luokitus ihan kohillaan kun puhutaan espoon lenkeistä ja olisko alle satkut sitten rinttejä

----------


## jjyrki

doodlatkaamme: 

http://doodle.com/rvgimex7s2v653yk

----------


## kp63

kiitos ja kumarrus jjyrkille. sanotaanko et yht 4 varmaa riittää. sillä porukalla on vedetty ennenkin ylipitkä

----------


## jjyrki

Kiitos ja kumarrus kuulluu niille jotka näitä retkiä järkkäilee. Oon aina halunnutkin käydä tuolla Porvoon takana vaan en oo vielä ehtinyt.
Säävaraus osaltani näin pitkän pätkän kyseessä ollen.

----------


## jmto

Huomenna ei ollut mitään lenkkiä tuvalta? Kaikki on siis Girossa vai olinko sokea? Yritän tässä miettiä huomisen pyöräilyvaihtoehtoa.

----------


## jjyrki

Hepohepo, vantaankoskelta 11.00.
Sent from my Lumppu using Board Express

----------


## jmto

Joo sen bongasin, mutta tuo 40 km kehää pitkin siellä käydäkseen ei jotenkin ihan hirveästi sytytä. No pitää pohtia mitä tekee.

----------


## VPR

Ainakin kaikki IK-32:n vakilenkkeilijät ovat joko Girossa tai Porissa kisaamassa.

----------


## tapsalme

Mukana.





> kiitos ja kumarrus jjyrkille. sanotaanko et yht 4 varmaa riittää. sillä porukalla on vedetty ennenkin ylipitkä

----------


## TeemuF

> Pitäs alkaa funtsaa ton vkonlopun menoja eli jos sää sateeton, niin löytyskö tommoselle keskipitkälle lenkille innokkaita??



jjyrkissä taitaa olla kauppamiehen vikaa. Mainitsi lenkistä tänään ja ajatushan siitä jäi päähän pyörimään. Alustavasti voisi vaikka ollakkin mukana.
 Pitää/kannattaa varmaan vähän mainostella tuolla itä-helsingin ketjussa kun ollaan menossa vähän niin kuin heidän reviirille  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

HePon puolella palauttelua huomenna tiistaina 28.5., mutta kun ei kerkee siihen niin sit Bembölestä. Lähtö klo 18.00, tuohon mun pitäs keretä. Rauhallisesti 28-30 vauhtia joku 60 km. Kelin pitäs olla ok. Kattelen illemmalla jotain reitin tynkää.

----------


## Tassu

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5947070

----------


## codea

Meitsi mukana kuuden palauttavalla (Girosta) lenkillä, kunhan vauhti pidetään rauhallisena ja tuossa haarukassa.

----------


## codea

Mukava lenkki. Sää suosi ja tahti pysyi sovitussa. Mitä nyt Velskolassa alkoi vapaa vauhti. Kiitokset vetäjälle ja ajoseuralle.

Päivän datat linkin takaa:
http://connect.garmin.com/splits/319475312

----------


## RoyalV

Onkos viikonlopulle tarjolla millaista lenksua? Ainakin KP:n rapea vajaa 300:nen näyttäis olevan tarjolla (onko sinne lähdössä ajajia?)...

----------


## kp63

> Joku tommonen se vois olla ja toi vastapäivään ja kahdella tauolla. Ja ylppärijuttujen takia varmaan se su 2.6 olis paree 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...81014,2.460938




Näyttäs keli lämpimältä ja aika aurinkoiselta. Kun porukkakin löyty niin sovitaan lähtö tapahtuvaksi Itäväylän ja Sotungintien risteyksestä sunnuntai aammuna klo 8.00. Koko lenkin tavoiteaika olis noin 10.5h eli takas oltas klo 18.30. Huomioikaa eka etappi on noin 4h eli kolmen pullon taktiikalla liikkeelle. katellaan sitten ekalla tauolla, jospa ihan lounas nautittaisiin ja toka on perinteinen kaffepaussi.  itse tulen kalajärveltä kehä 3 ajaen eli voin ottaa jonkun mukaan, jos ei pääse muutoin paikalle eikä aja siirtymiä. 

http://doodle.com/rvgimex7s2v653yk

----------


## kp63

> Näyttäs keli lämpimältä ja aika aurinkoiselta. Kun porukkakin löyty niin sovitaan lähtö tapahtuvaksi Itäväylän ja Sotungintien risteyksestä sunnuntai aammuna klo 8.00. Koko lenkin tavoiteaika olis noin 10.5h eli takas oltas klo 18.30. Huomioikaa eka etappi on noin 4h eli kolmen pullon taktiikalla liikkeelle. katellaan sitten ekalla tauolla, jospa ihan lounas nautittaisiin ja toka on perinteinen kaffepaussi.  itse tulen kalajärveltä kehä 3 ajaen eli voin ottaa jonkun mukaan, jos ei pääse muutoin paikalle eikä aja siirtymiä. 
> 
> http://doodle.com/rvgimex7s2v653yk



Aikataulusta jos osas lukea, niin vauhti maltillinen jotain 30 ja risat, riippuu tuulista ja moniko haluaa vetää. Saa olla kansipaikallakin.

----------


## kp63

Tour de Porvoo ajettu ja speksin mukaan mentiin. Reitti helppo ja todella tasainen ja vain muutama pätkä isolla tiellä. Myrkylästäkin löyty kaffila. 6 lähti, 2 lähti Myrskylästä omalle lenkille eli 4 palas lähtöpaikkaan. Sää suosi ja keskari oli sopiva, kiitos.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kiitokset speksaajalle! Hieno lenkki. Jonkinlainen hellekilometri-ennätys tuli varmaan tehtyä.
Porvoo-Loviisa -välin pituuskin oli täsmälleen speksin mukainen, vaikka väärää reittiä sitten ajettiinkin.

----------


## jjyrki

Juu, mullekin tuli enkka, 2 litraa cokista ja 4 litraa vettä yhdellä lenkillä. Eikä muuten riittänyt, olin rutikuiva kotiin tullessa.
Sannaisten kohdallla oisi pitänyt kääntyä oikealle Isnäsiä kohti, joten Porvoossa tuli käytyä kolmesti samalla lenkillä, enkka sekin  :Vink: .
Vähän meinasi hyydyttää Loviisan kohdalla, kiitos kun sain istua peesissä koko Loviisa-Myrskylä -välin, jaksoin sen ansiosta perille asti.
Niin, ja saatiin tämäkin ukko uudelle sataluvulle.

----------


## Tommi G

XXL hampurilaisateria ei mulle sovellu pitkänlenkin välipalaksi , estää nesteen imeytymistä ja polkemisesta tulee aika raskasta.
Kiitos Karille ja kanssa polkijoille .

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitokset myös mun puolesta lenkkiseurasta!

Tuo KP:n hampurilaisvinkki ei tosiaankaan toiminut ja erityisesti eiliselllä kelillä ja meni toinen etappi vähän raskaaksi. Vauhtikin nousi aika paljon toisella etapilla mutta maaliin päästiin kunnialla ja kokonaismatkaksi tuli reilut 325km.

Tänään sitten 3-4 tunnin verryttelyä.





> XXL hampurilaisateria ei mulle sovellu pitkänlenkin välipalaksi , estää nesteen imeytymistä ja polkemisesta tulee aika raskasta.
> Kiitos Karille ja kanssa polkijoille .

----------


## kp63

Mulla olikin normipekonihamppari. Jos otan mukaan ajan puolituntia ennen lähtöä, niin oma nestemäärä oli noin 10.5l eli se noin 1l/h ja virtaa riitti loppuun asti.

----------


## tapsalme

Onko teillä muuten kierrosaikoja Vantaa - Loviisa, Loviisa - Myrskylä ja Myrskylä - Vantaa sekä kokonaiskeskaria? En muistanut ottaa noita kierrosaikoja.






> Mulla olikin normipekonihamppari. Jos otan mukaan ajan puolituntia ennen lähtöä, niin oma nestemäärä oli noin 10.5l eli se noin 1l/h ja virtaa riitti loppuun asti.

----------


## jjyrki

lap 2
3:48:09.8
120,83
31,8

lap 3
2:26:42.6
84,04
34,4

lap 4
2:32:56.0
82,26
32,3



Noissa burgerpaikoissa vain on niin harvoin tarjolla muuta kuin burgereita ja ranskiksia.
Yks hyvä ja hyvin vatsassa pysyvä eväs on juusto- ja meetvurstisämpylä, esim. pari kappaletta kumpaakin. Ihan ei viitsi raahata mukana banaaniterttua...
Jäi muuten tällä kertaa stravaamatta Immersbyntie, hehe.

----------


## Juha74

Morjens,

Ilma on upea, joten kiinnostaisiko parin tunnin fillariretki Bodom järven ympäri ja takaisin? -> http://goo.gl/maps/LkO7v . Lähtö töiden jälkeen keskustasta noin klo. 16.30 ja tullaan takaisin himaan ajoissa. Itselläni on cyclocross pyörä ja keskinopeus voisi olla jotain leppoisat 28 kilometriä tunnissa. Pistä messua 0505509006, jos lenkki kiinnostaa.

----------


## tapsalme

Moi! Onko lähtijöitä la ja su 3-6 tunnin lenkeille / pvä ja n. 30/km keskarilla?

----------


## Tommi G

> Moi! Onko lähtijöitä la ja su 3-6 tunnin lenkeille / pvä ja n. 30/km keskarilla?




Sunnuntaina vois lähtee vaikka kattoon Porvoon ajoja.

----------


## tapsalme

Elite- ja kilpasarjan lähdöt 10.30 ja 10.35 ja kilpasarjalla menee n 2.5 h eli maalissa n klo klo 13. http://www.spusaitti.com/kilpailut/2013/25

Vois nähdä vaikka Itäväylän ja Sotungintien risteyksessä klo 9.30 ja mennä samaa reittiä Porvooseen kuin viime su ja tulla takaisin Sipoon kautta http://connect.garmin.com/activity/321807351






> Sunnuntaina vois lähtee vaikka kattoon Porvoon ajoja.

----------


## VPR

Porvoossa ajaa Espoon lenkkeilijöistä ainakin minä, kp63, apuajaja, Jari Kulmala, Antero, jopo73, Iletys, Hirke, AriKuu ja ElluT.

----------


## tapsalme

Hienoa! Päihittäkää sitten esim Turun Urheiluliiton ajajat! Muutama kaveri tulossa sieltä myös.





> Porvoossa ajaa Espoon lenkkeilijöistä ainakin minä, kp63, apuajaja, Jari Kulmala, Antero, jopo73, Iletys, Hirke, AriKuu ja ElluT.

----------


## Privileged

> Elite- ja kilpasarjan lähdöt 10.30 ja 10.35 ja kilpasarjalla menee n 2.5 h eli maalissa n klo klo 13. http://www.spusaitti.com/kilpailut/2013/25
> 
> Vois nähdä vaikka Itäväylän ja Sotungintien risteyksessä klo 9.30 ja mennä samaa reittiä Porvooseen kuin viime su ja tulla takaisin Sipoon kautta http://connect.garmin.com/activity/321807351



Helsingistä ainakin pari jantteria yrittää keretä teidän mukaan Sotungista  :Hymy:

----------


## tapsalme

Oikein hyvä. Voidaan koukata menomatkalla tuon Vålaxin niemen kärjen kautta tai oikaista Epoontielle niin saadaan n 3 h lenkki ennen Porvoota.





> Helsingistä ainakin pari jantteria yrittää keretä teidän mukaan Sotungista

----------


## Tassu

Hyvää keliä ennustetaan mut silti säävarauksella, löytyykö kiinnostusta pitkälle lenkille tiistaina 11.6.2013? Lähtö klo 17 tai 17.30. Matka 100 km, vauhtitavoite 28-30.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5962943

Aloitan itse speksispekulaatiot eli tarvittaessa lenkkiä voi lyhentää niin, että Nummelan jälkeen tullaan turuntietä suoraan Veikkolaan ja koukataan perinteinen Kylmälä (se lyhyempi versio). Lyhenee alle 3 tuntiin. Ja jos lyhennetään niin lähtö voi olla myös klo 18.00.

EDIT: Piti sanomani myös, että varmistan huomenna työvuorovaihdon, mikä pitäs onnistua.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna tuvalta klo 17. Toivotaan ettei sada.


EDIT 11.6.2013 22.10
Lenkki toteutui kahden ajajan voimin, ei ihan speksin mukainen, mutta kuitenkin. 
(en viittiny uutta viestiä laittaa tämän infon takia)

----------


## VPR

> Keskikesällä valoisaa aikaa riittää, joten speksaanpa tällaisen:
> Torstaina 21.6. klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta n. 157 km iltalenkki: Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk
> Kaksi taukoa: Karkkilan ABC Masuuni (58 km) ja Mäntynummen Shell (+ 54 km).
> Keskinopeus 28-30 km/h
> 
> Jonkinlaista varoitusvalotuikkua taakse ja eteen voisin suositella.
> 
> Vapaaehtoiset ilmoittatutumiset doodleen.



Tänä vuonna uusiksi?

----------


## Tassu

> Tänä vuonna uusiksi?



Fillarikalenterista poimittua:
"Kesäkuun pitkä lenkki ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti Juhannusaaton aattona  iltalenkkinä Espoosta Bembölen kahvituvalta 20.6. (6 h/150-180 km)." 
joten eiköhän tuo lenkki toteudu.
Harmittaa vain kun ei itse pääse messiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen tupalenkki huomenna lauantaina 15.6. klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta.
Matkaa 150 km ja ajoaika 5 tuntia. Yksi kahvitauko.
Reittinä vaikkapa perinteinen Tähtelän ja Virkkalan kierros.

----------


## PekkaO

Tarkoittaako tuo 30 kmh? Jos ollaan edes hehtaarilla, niin mielelläni mukana.

----------


## sykeli

Hienoa. Olen mukana torstaina. :Hymy:

----------


## happo

Kiitos lenkistä  :Vink:  Dataa ohessa. Kovin kymppi 35.9 km/h. Oma keskari 31,5 km/h.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/327989596

----------


## mikko-a

> Hienoa. Olen mukana torstaina. Olisiko kellään intoa pyöräillä maanantaina?



Minäkin olisin mukana torstaina ja maanantailenkki kiinnostaisi myös. Loma alkoi juuri joten periaatteessa kaikki ajat käy.

----------


## PekkaO

Kiitokset porukalle tämänpäiväisestä lenkistä ja myös kärsivällisyydestä. Pääsin minäkin perille tempon jälkeen sekoiltuani vielä Siikajärvellä. 164 km mittarissa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tänä vuonna uusiksi?



Jeps.
Kauppasin lenkin Hepon lenkiksi jolla kuitataan kesäkuun pitkä sunnuntailenkki.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...94#post2045594

----------


## RoyalV

Torstain lenkki: check!

----------


## Ari_T

Löytyykö kiinnostuneita ajamaan vähän reippaampaa vauhtilenkkiä tänään? Joku vajaan parin tunnin lenkura kello 18 tuvalta Kirkkonummen suuntaan olisi siis tarjolla. Speksi voisi olla seuraavanlainen, kun niitä aina kysellään:
 * Ei ole pakko vetää, jos ei halua.
 * Ei mitään kilpa-ajoa vaan risteykset rauhassa eikä mäissä koiteta pudottaa kyydistä.
 * Tekniset odotetaan, väsähtäneitä ei, jos tulee useampia lähtijöitä allekirjoittaneen lisäksi.  :Hymy: 
 * Keskinopeus muodostuu ryhmän mukaan - luultavimmin jossain 32+ seudulla kuitenkin.

Jos joku ilmoittautuu täällä ennen viittä, ajan tuvan kautta - muuten ajan itsekseni muita reittejä.

Edit: Näemmä toi sääennuste olikin heikentynyt tämän päivän osalta. Tähän vielä säävaraus eli sateella en jaksa tänään lähteä.

----------


## TeroMA

> Löytyykö kiinnostuneita ajamaan vähän reippaampaa vauhtilenkkiä tänään? Joku vajaan parin tunnin lenkura kello 18 tuvalta Kirkkonummen suuntaan olisi siis tarjolla. Speksi voisi olla seuraavanlainen, kun niitä aina kysellään:
> ...
> Edit: Näemmä toi sääennuste olikin heikentynyt tämän päivän osalta. Tähän vielä säävaraus eli sateella en jaksa tänään lähteä.



Mä voisin tulla peesailemaan, sen aikaa mitä kyydissä pysyn.
Säävaraus minullakin. Voin tarkistaa tilanteen täältä vielä n. 17.30 aikaan, joten jos ehdit, niin voit kuitata täällä oletko lähdössä lainkaan.

----------


## Ari_T

> Mä voisin tulla peesailemaan, sen aikaa mitä kyydissä pysyn.
> Säävaraus minullakin. Voin tarkistaa tilanteen täältä vielä n. 17.30 aikaan, joten jos ehdit, niin voit kuitata täällä oletko lähdössä lainkaan.



Tutkakuvat näyttää nyt siltä, ettei pitäisi pahemmin sataa. Voisin siis lähteä ajamaan. Nähdään kello 18 tuvalla.

----------


## happo

La näyttäisi tutkan mukaan päivällä sadetta. Onko yhteislenkille innokkaita menijöitä su 10:00?

----------


## Jukka Mikkonen

VP:n klo 10 sunnuntai-lenkki Vantaankoskelta suuntautuu huomenna  Räyskälään. Matkaan lähdetään vastapäivään kaartaen tällaiselle 216 km  reitille: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2725661 . Vähintään 1 tauko Räyskälän lentokentällä. Lenkki ajetaan tasaisella  kuormituksella keskarin pyöriessä kolmessakympissä tai vähän yli. Tervetuloa kaikki mukaan!

Tuvalta V-koskelle matkaa n. 15 km. Jos starttaa tuvalta luokkaa 9:20, ehtii puristamatta V-koskelle kymmeneksi. Paluumatkasta voi oikaista Espoon suuntaan Lepsämästä Lakiston-Velskolan kautta.

----------


## happo

Jep, näyttää siltä että suuntaa Vantaankosken huomiselle 10:00 lenkille.

----------


## Heikki

> Jos starttaa tuvalta luokkaa 9:20, ehtii puristamatta V-koskelle kymmeneksi. Paluumatkasta voi oikaista Espoon suuntaan Lepsämästä Lakiston-Velskolan kautta.



Ajan aamulla Bembölen kahvituvan kautta, noin 9:15...9:20. Samoin lenkin jälkeen Lepsämästä Velskolan kautta takaisin tuvalle.

----------


## happo

Meen autolla lähemmäs vantaankoskelle kun muutoin tulisi siirtymisineen n.260 km.

----------


## Tassu

Jos sää sallii niin huomenna tiistaina 25.6.2013 taas rauhallista ajoa tuvalta klo 17.30. Tällä kertaa rauhallinen tarkoittaa ajovauhtia optimioloissa 25-27 kmh. Sellanen lenkki, että kerkeen klo 21.00 Espoonlahteen. Taukopaikkana voisi olla Bianchicupin tempokisat.

----------


## Tassu

Jotain tällaista.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5981080
Jäädään kattoon hetkeksi ajoja, jos jäädään. Mun espoonlahti rajoite on poistunut. Ainoat rajoitteet on säävaraus ja jos terveydellinen tilanne ottaa takapakkia jostain syystä.

----------


## kp63

*146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa.  Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli * klo 9.00 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...c70e16b5&msa=0*

----------


## VPR

Mä oon SM:is koko viikonlopun.

----------


## Ari_T

> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa.  Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli * klo 9.00 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...c70e16b5&msa=0*



Täähän vaikuttaa hyvältä lenkkispeksiltä.  :Hymy:  Mukana siis, jollei mitään yllättävää tule.

----------


## RoyalV

> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa.  Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli * klo 9.00 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...c70e16b5&msa=0*



Tämä kuullostaa hyvältä, jos vain vaimoke raottaa ulkonaliikkumiskieltoa  :Cool:

----------


## apuajaja

> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina *



Hyvin todennäköistä

----------


## Tommi G

[QUOTE=kp63;2050318]*146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa. Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli *klo 9.00 

*
Mukana

----------


## Smo

Olis voinu tulla imussa mökille mutta luultavasti nii paljo roinaa ettei kyydissä pysy

----------


## happo

Tämäkohdussako uintipaikka?

----------


## Smo

Se on hyvä .. olis luola siinä matkalla ..

----------


## kp63

Muistaakseni kohdussa on ennenkin uitu  :Hymy: .

----------


## Katila

> Muistaakseni kohdussa on ennenkin uitu .



Et voi muistaa  :Vink: 

Tassulle kiitos eilisen lenkin vetämisestä! Oltiin 4 hengen porukalla liikenteessä ja meno oli oikein sopivaa. Pääsin muuten sellaiseen herrasmiesseuraan, etten ikinä! Bianchi-cupin tempoajojen katselupysähdyksen jälkeen mulla oli jalat muuttuneet puupökkelöiksi, joista ei löytynyt voiman hiventäkään. Eikös Gir'sillä ajanut herrasmies tullut ja vätänyt mut takaisin joukkoon mukaan! Iso kiitos siitä!

Tässä tuulee dataa lenkin alkuosasta (toivottavasti näkyy). Loppuosa jäi tallentamatta, kun en älynnyt laittaa tallennusta uudestaan päälle  :Nolous:  Mulle tuli kotoa kotiin matkaksi 91 km. Ihan kiva arki-illan lenkiksi ja työmatkan lisäksi.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...4vaekel91iiecl

----------


## Tassu

> Jos sää sallii niin huomenna tiistaina 25.6.2013 taas rauhallista ajoa tuvalta klo 17.30.



Tuvalta starttasi 1+1+1, eli yksi naispolkijakin uskaltautui mukaan. Hienoa! Veikkolasta saimme vielä seuraan tutun matti myöhäisen :Nolous: . Evitskogissa seurasimme tempoa peräti puolen tunnin verran. Kannustettiinkin. Vähän typistettiin lenkkiä eli Kirkkonummelta Sepänkylän ja Masalan kautta tuvalle. 70 km ja 2,5 tuntia. Keli oli kyllä loistava. Kiitos!

EDIT: Data on aina mielenkiintoista
tupa-brobacka loppu, 13km 26,9
brobacka loppu-evitskog, 26km 28,4
evitskpg-tupa, 31km 26,4

----------


## Steely

> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa. Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli *klo 9.00 
> *



Ajetaanko tämä myötä- vai vastapäivään ?

----------


## sykeli

Jos taivas ei kaadu niskaan tms., olen mukana lauantaina.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tämäkohdun uimapaikalla oli tänään oikea kansainvaellus kun ajelin ohi. Tarkoittamas että uikkarit mukaan ettei heikkohermoiset saa sydäriä.
Normista poiketen tuo KP:n lenkki on myötäpäivään.

----------


## mikko-a

L^7: Lauantain lenkki lisätty leimattavien lupalappujen listaan.

----------


## Steely

Veikkolasta osallistuu lauantaina ainakin yksi 09:30 tienoilla aurinkorasvan,uimahousujen,pyyhkeen yms. kera, ellei sada eli nyt
Foreca lupailee ajoittaista sadetta ja voi olla että uimahousut saa heti lähdössä laittaa päälle.  :Hymy: 
Optimistisempi yr.no lupaa poutaa !

----------


## Viineri

Mukana ollaan :Hymy: 






> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa.  Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli * klo 9.00 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...c70e16b5&msa=0*

----------


## kp63

aika pahaksi muuttunut forecan ennuste. jos sataa, en lenkkeile. pakko vissiin katella la aamulla klo 7.00 vielä tilanne, koska ennusteet ristiriitaiset ja vaihtelevat.

----------


## Heikki

Ja nyt myös norskit ovat huomanneet saman. Voi pahus!

----------


## Steely

Miten olisi huomenna lähtö 18:00 ?
Aurinkoa ja 22 astetta lämmintä.
Uinti jää pois.

----------


## VPR

KP:lla on huomenna illalla SM-tempo ja uintilenkki oli kai ajateltu palauttavaksi.

----------


## kp63

Näin juuri. Mutta ite lähtisin kyl tänään Steelyn ehdotuksen mukaan jos olisi mahdollista. Nyt näyttäs siltä, että la aamupäivällä pienet mahkut ajaa, jos suuntaa itään päin. kattelen varoiksi jonkun 2+2 lenkin sinne päin. joku tommonen

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...09dca9df&msa=0

----------


## Heikki

Löytyykö näin lyhyellä varoituajalla kannatusta Steelyn ehdotukselle?

----------


## Tassu

Kuinkas pitkästä ajasta on kyse Steelyn ehdotuksessa? Jos saan reissuvalmistelut kohalleen nyt päivällä niin kerkeisin max. 2,5 h lenkille mukaan (klo 21 kotona viimeistään).

----------


## Steely

> Kuinkas pitkästä ajasta on kyse Steelyn ehdotuksessa? Jos saan reissuvalmistelut kohalleen nyt päivällä niin kerkeisin max. 2,5 h lenkille mukaan (klo 21 kotona viimeistään).



Matka Veikkolasta-Veikkolaan on n. 130 km ja vähän pidempi Bemböle-Bemböle.
Aikaa se vaatisi taukoineen about 5 tuntia.
Ei siis olla 21 maalissa 17-18 lähtöajoilla, mutta jostain kohtaa voi oikaista.
Reitti Karkkilasta eteenpäin sama mitä Juhannuksen aatonaaton lenkillä, mutta lähtö Veikkolasta.

https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Tu...20,21&t=m&z=10

----------


## Tassu

Passaan.....

----------


## mikko-a

Meneepä vaikeaksi. Minä voisin vaihtaa tuon huomisen mahdollisen sadelenkin Steelyn aurinkoiseen iltalenkkiin. Mutta sillä ehdolla että sinne löytyy enemmän kuin kaksi lähtijää. Mites muut?

----------


## Steely

> Meneepä vaikeaksi. Minä voisin vaihtaa tuon huomisen mahdollisen sadelenkin Steelyn aurinkoiseen iltalenkkiin. Mutta sillä ehdolla että sinne löytyy enemmän kuin kaksi lähtijää. Mites muut?



Veikkolan 18 lähtö peruttu ja tilalla 19:00 n. 100 km.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...nkit/page7#206

----------


## mikko-a

> Veikkolan 18 lähtö peruttu ja tilalla 19:00 n. 100 km.
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...nkit/page7#206



Ok. Mä liityn remmiin. Jos muita kiinnostaa, niin pysähdyn hetkeksi (n. klo 18:25-18:30) Mankin Nesteellä.

----------


## Viineri

Moi!

Kun nyt näyttää, ettei helle ole ongelma huomenna. Tulen huomenna normiaikaan klo.10 Tuvalle, katsotaan sitten kelin mukaan heitetäänkö Tämäkohdun lenkki, vai jotakin lyhyempää.
Jukka lupas tulla myös mukaan.

----------


## Heikki

La minä pitelen sadetta kotona ja katson TdF:n ekaa etappia töllöstä. Tämäkohdun lenkki olisi ollut tarjolla tänä iltana, mutta osallistujapulan vuoksi se peruttiin.

----------


## RoyalV

Jos ei kissoja tule taivaalta, niin allekirjoittanut on kiinnostunut aamun lenkistä (vaikka vähän kastuisikin). Pääsee sitten Tourin äärelle lämmittelemään loppupäiväksi. Joten sormet vain ristiin...

----------


## kp63

ite skippaan lauantain lenkit , harmi

----------


## Steely

Helsinki testbedin mukaan sade alkaa tunnin sisällä

http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browser.php

Veikkola ajoi lenkin eilen.

----------


## mikko-a

> Veikkola ajoi lenkin eilen.



Kiitos Veikkolan jengille eilisestä iltalenkistä. Oli mainio meno ja ilta mitä parhain.

----------


## Raimo

> Kiitos Veikkolan jengille eilisestä iltalenkistä. Oli mainio meno ja ilta mitä parhain.



Tervetula toistekkin. Sulla oli laadukas veto.

----------


## RoyalV

Kolme ajajaa lähti tänään aamulla tuvalta uhmaamaan sateita. Niinhän siinä (onneksi) sitten kävi, että ainoat kastumiset tuli alkupuoliskolla edellä ajavan renkaasta. Kiitoksia vielä osallisille keikasta...

----------


## Viineri

Hyvä oli keli,lukuunottamatta siirtymää tuvalle. Mulle tuli siirtymineen 161km. 

Harmi, kun kellään ei ollut simmareita, ei päästy uimaan :Hymy: 

Ps: Hyvä kp, hieno tempo!







> Kolme ajajaa lähti tänään aamulla tuvalta uhmaamaan sateita. Niinhän siinä (onneksi) sitten kävi, että ainoat kastumiset tuli alkupuoliskolla edellä ajavan renkaasta. Kiitoksia vielä osallisille keikasta...

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Iltalenkki 2.7.2013 klo 18:00

Menen ajamaan tämän lenkin (myötäpäivään) huomenna (tiistaina) illalla. Lähtöpaikkana Kivenlahden Teboil. Peesiin saa tulla. Keskinopeustavoitteena rauhallinen 27 km/h.

Kokemuseni lenkkien vetämisestä on olematonta, joten speksissä tuskin pysytään ja eksyminen on todennäköistä...

----------


## Katila

> Iltalenkki 2.7.2013 klo 18:00
> . . . 
> Kokemuseni lenkkien vetämisestä on olematonta, joten speksissä tuskin pysytään ja eksyminen on todennäköistä...



Oli muuten niin hyvä myyntipuhe, että muhun upposi  :Vink:  Yritän päästä jarruksi paikalle, jos nyt ylipäätään löydän lähtöpaikalle. Siirtymä n. 20 kilsaa + pummit.

----------


## Katila

> Iltalenkki 2.7.2013 klo 18:00
> 
> Menen ajamaan tämän lenkin (myötäpäivään) huomenna (tiistaina) illalla. Lähtöpaikkana Kivenlahden Teboil. Peesiin saa tulla. Keskinopeustavoitteena rauhallinen 27 km/h.



Kiitos Timolle lenkistä! Oli mukavaa ajella uusissa maisemissa ja oppia reitti Porkkalanniemeen. Pieni sade ei haittaa, kesää kun eletään. Meitä oli lenkillä tasan kaksi ajajaa: kuski ja peesaaja. Hyvin pysyttiin spekseissä.

Tässä mun datani http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...lnsfb3ajnhj0eq

----------


## mikko-a

Olisiko muita espoolaisia menossa tänään Vantaankosken lenkille? Siirtymä on pitkä ja tylsä (varsinkin paluumatkalla) joten seura kelpaisi. 
Oma (Hepon torstailähdön tyyppinen) lenkki tuvalta klo 18:00 sopii myös jos lähtijöitä löytyy minun lisäksi ainakin pari.

----------


## tapsalme

Onko huomenna ja sunnuntaina n. 150km lenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Kane

> Onko huomenna ja sunnuntaina n. 150km lenkille lähtijöitä?



 Itse en pääse todennäköisesti lauantaina ajamaan mutta sunnuntaina pitäisi onnistua. Ensimmäinen Espoon lenkki tänä vuonna olisi kyseessä.

----------


## usssky

Sunnuntaina! Mukana! Minkalaiset keskari tavoitet?

----------


## Heikki

> Onko huomenna ja sunnuntaina n. 150km lenkille lähtijöitä?



Ennusteet lupaavat aika yhteneväisesti sadetta huomiseksi. Tarkistetaan tilanne aamulla.

Su V-kosken seuralenkki.

----------


## Heikki

Sateet taitaa tulla vasta iltapäivällä. Nähdään klo 10.

----------


## tapsalme

Moi Heikki,
tuli aamuksi muuttohommia joten ehdin lenkille vasta iltapäivällä. Huomenna uusi yritys V-koskelta.





> Sateet taitaa tulla vasta iltapäivällä. Nähdään klo 10.

----------


## mikko-a

Suuntaako huomenna espoolaispyöräilijöiden exodus taas V-koskelle vai saataisiinko aikaan oma tupalenkki? Itselleni sopii molemmat vaihtoehdot, mutta Espoon lähtö veisi voiton. Olisiko muilla vastaavia intressejä?

----------


## VPR

Lomailijoille perjantaina tarjolla pari pykälää hitaampi tupalenkki: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...93#post2057993

----------


## Katila

Onko kukaan lähdössä tänä iltana ajelemaan tuvalta?

----------


## Heikki

> Lomailijoille perjantaina tarjolla pari pykälää hitaampi tupalenkki: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...93#post2057993



Foreca lupaa ihan kelpo säätä.

----------


## kp63

> *146km AAMUTUPA uinnilla lauantaina ?* : mites olis perinteisillä spekseillä (noin 30, mäet rauhallisesti jne). Uimatauko ennen Karkkilan kahvitaukoa.  Koska kuuma päivä, niin vois lähteä aikaisemmin eli * klo 9.00 
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...c70e16b5&msa=0*



laitetaan uusintana josko kelit sopis. *sunnuntaina 21.07 klo 11* vois yrittää ajella ton kiekuran.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Perinteinen PK-tupalenkki huomenna lauantaina klo 10. Reitti säädetään aamulla (120-160km) ja vauhti olosuhteiden mukaan noin 30km/h. Kahvitauko sopivassa kohdassa.

----------


## tapsalme

Ja sunnuntaina KP:n aamutupa uinnilla?





> Perinteinen PK-tupalenkki huomenna lauantaina klo 10. Reitti säädetään aamulla (120-160km) ja vauhti olosuhteiden mukaan noin 30km/h. Kahvitauko sopivassa kohdassa.

----------


## VPR

KP:n aamulenkki on vasta ensi viikolla.

----------


## Jan Kruse

5 ukkoa kävi Kirkkonummen, Siuntion ja Virkkalan kautta Lohjan Mäntynummen Shellillä kahvilla. Takaisin tulimme Nummelan kautta ja loppumatka suurinpiirtein vanhaa Turuntietä. Matka oli vajaa 150 ja vauhti noin 30. Oli tuulista ja lämmintä ja minä taisin kärsiä hieman allergiasta.

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitokset myös minun puolesta oikein mukavasta ja leppoisasta lenkistä hyvässä seurassa. Tällaisia nämä persu-tupalenkit pitää olla, ilman mitään ihme valmennusneuvoja.





> 5 ukkoa kävi Kirkkonummen, Siuntion ja Virkkalan kautta Lohjan Mäntynummen Shellillä kahvilla. Takaisin tulimme Nummelan kautta ja loppumatka suurinpiirtein vanhaa Turuntietä. Matka oli vajaa 150 ja vauhti noin 30. Oli tuulista ja lämmintä ja minä taisin kärsiä hieman allergiasta.

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikkona taas: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...66#post2061966

----------


## kp63

> KP:n aamulenkki on vasta ensi viikolla.



tuli este, omalta osalta peruttu

----------


## Heikki

Perinteinen tupalenkki lauantaina 20.7. klo 10. 

Viime kerralla torppasin Karkkilan kierroksen, koska olin juuri edellisenä päivänä ollut tuolla. Vieläköhän halukkuutta olisi tuonne? Reittinä voisi olla hieman KP:n reitistä poikkeava ja tällä kertaa myötäpäivään:
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Cour...?course=302304

----------


## Heikki

Edit: Tommi_G ilmoittautui mukaan.

(On tämä foorumin käyttöliittymä todella surkea. Tätäkin viestiä piti yrittää kirjoitella yli 0,5h !! Millään en päässyt tuohon "Muokkaa viestiä" vaihtoehtoon.)

----------


## Kane

20.7. lenkki meni odotusten mukaan. Porukkaa olisi saanut olla pari enemmän mutta en valita. Loppu tultiin ihan vauhdikkaasti osin  hyvässä myötätuulessa.

----------


## Tassu

Tiistaina tai keskiviikkona klo 10 (tai sovitusti joku muu päiväaika) 90 km lenkki Bemböle-Mankki, alla reittilinkki
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6013004 

Reilusti alle kolmeen tuntiin, mutta niin, että tehtäis sellasii reippaita vetoja tietty määrä (porukasta ja porukan kunnosta riippuen). 

Kelin pitäs olla kohallaan. Katson tänään maanantaina illemmalla kumpi päivä. Saa vaikuttaa.

----------


## Tassu

^ Tiistaina klo 10.00. Sellainen optio, että jos keli näyttää märältä aamulla niin siirrän lähtöä myöhempään, infoon aamulla jos näin tapahtuu.

----------


## Tassu

^^ Yksin ei olis tämän päivän kelioloissa speksiin päästy, mutta kun sain kaverin mukaan lenkille niin harvinaista herkkua oli tarjolla. Ajettiin speksattu lenkki 100 %:sti. Vastatuuli oli kyllä aikamoinen, en muista millon viimeksi olen ajanu tuollaisessa kelissä. Kiitokset!

----------


## Kane

> ^^ Yksin ei olis tämän päivän kelioloissa speksiin päästy, mutta kun sain kaverin mukaan lenkille niin harvinaista herkkua oli tarjolla. Ajettiin speksattu lenkki 100 %:sti. Vastatuuli oli kyllä aikamoinen, en muista millon viimeksi olen ajanu tuollaisessa kelissä. Kiitokset!



Erittäin mielenkiintoinen lenkki, hienoja reittejä ja maisemia. Yksi raskaimmista lenkeistäni tänä vuonna. Kiitos hyvästä harjoituksesta.

Etäisyys:92,65 km
Aika:2:47:55
Keskinopeus liikkeellä:33,7 km/h
Korkeuden lisäys:588 m

Lenkin nopein kilometri (53 avr km/h) taisi tulla "semi-nopealla" pätkällä  :Cool:

----------


## Heikki

Kesä on jo melko pitkällä, eikä tupalenkki ole vielä (tietääkseni) ajanut perinteistä Fiskars-Lohja lenkiä!

Lauantaina 27.7. sää suosii, eikä taida olla mitään kisoja/tapahtumiakaan kalenterissa?

Pidetään kiinni perinteisen tupalenkin tavoista, vauhti maltillinen, eikä ketään jätetä. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10. Yksi tai kaksi kaffetaukoa.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2933614

----------


## kp63

Heikki, Velolla pe-su SM ja ISM-kisat.

----------


## Heikki

No voi pahus! Ollaan sitä nyt sitten niin puusilmää. Ja minä kun olin SPU:n kalenterin tarkistavinani.

----------


## kp63

no hätä. jos porukalle sopii ja säät osuu, niin su 11.8 vois olla kisaajillle sopiva päivä ajella joku samanlainen, rauhallinen tupa kiekura. la ajetaan tempoa laihialla.
tee heikki su palauttava velolle kattoo, monta tuttua rivissä. heikki oot oppinut, vastapäivään syntyy parhaat lenkit  :Hymy:

----------


## mikko-a

> Kesä on jo melko pitkällä, eikä tupalenkki ole vielä (tietääkseni) ajanut perinteistä Fiskars-Lohja lenkiä!
> 
> Lauantaina 27.7. sää suosii, eikä taida olla mitään kisoja/tapahtumiakaan kalenterissa?
> 
> Pidetään kiinni perinteisen tupalenkin tavoista, vauhti maltillinen, eikä ketään jätetä. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10. Yksi tai kaksi kaffetaukoa.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2933614



Heikki, Vantaankoskelta lähtee pieni porukka polkemaan kohti Porkkalaan ja mutkan kautta takaisin. Minä hyppään kyytiin Tuvalta n. 10:30. Lähde vain mukaan (pitämään kuria) jos ei muuta ilmene. 

Reitti: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2933797 
Keskustelu: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...lenkit/page266

----------


## kp63

heikki ei tykkää pitää kuria, tykkää ajaa porukoissa, joissa ei tarvita kurinpitäjää  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Katselin kyllä viikolla tuota HePo:n Porkkalanniemi-lenkkikeskustelua.  En tiedä, miksi mulle jäi tuolloin käsitys, että se ajettaisiin jo  tänään perjantaina. Vasta tänä aamuna oikea suunniteltu lenkkipäivä  valkeni mulle, kun olin jo itseni ohjelmoinut ajamaan Porkkalanniemeen.  No, ajoin sen sitten yksin. 

V-koskelta V-koskelle tuota  suunniteltua matkaa voi kaiketi kutsua jonkinlaiseksi lenkiksi (liikaa  pyöräteitä tosin), mutta sen osuus Bembölestä Bemböleen on lauantain  Tupalenkiksi aivan liian lyhyt. Pitäydyn näinollen aikaisemmassa  suunnitelmassa, Fiskars-Sammatti-Lohja, klo 10 tuvalta. Saattaapi tosin  olla, että saan ajaa tämänkin yksin?

Kari osuu tuossa edellä ihan nappiin. Jatko tosin oli jäänyt pois: "_tykkää ajaa porukoissa, joista tarvittaessa kuitenkin löytyy se kurinpitäjä_".

----------


## VPR

Ite jätän Laihian väliin kun ei nappaa ajaa 30 min ja istua autossa 8 tuntia. Sen sijaan meen sunnuntaina Satasen kuntoajoon joten 11.8. ei sovi, eikös Fiskars ole perinteisesti ajettu vähän myöhemmin syksyllä? Jos Fiskars kiinnostaa niin 11.8. ajetaan Tammisaaressa Eteläkärjen ajot joka kulkee Fiskarsin kautta.

----------


## Viineri

Juu, 11.8 Fiskarsiin, Lähtö Tammisaaresta :Hymy:  Kävin skouttaamassa reitin jo viime viikolla, kunnossa on.

----------


## VPR

Olisko lauantaina kiinnostusta vähän pidemmälle lenkille? 272 km Tupa-Vihti-Somero-Halikko-Salo-Kisko-Suomusjärvi-Sammatti-Lohja-Tupa. Tauot Somerolla Huvila Härkä ja Suomusjärvellä Teboil Kivihovi. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari 31 ± 2 km/h.

http://goo.gl/maps/ujlRF

Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostaa, yksin en lähde ajamaan.

----------


## kp63

La pitkä ja sitten su sopii pätkä. Eli *su tuvalta klo 9* Läyliäisiin kattoo onko siellä vielä nätti kesäapulainen töissä. Jos muu aika säiden suhteen parempi, niin sitten lähtöaikaa on rukattava. Päätös la illalla. Tavoitteena suht reipas eteneminen + mäkinen reitti eli *sopii pitenpään lajia harrastaneille*.  

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...6f4b6c99&msa=0

----------


## wilier-08

> Olisko lauantaina kiinnostusta vähän pidemmälle lenkille? 272 km Tupa-Vihti-Somero-Halikko-Salo-Kisko-Suomusjärvi-Sammatti-Lohja-Tupa. Tauot Somerolla Huvila Härkä ja Suomusjärvellä Teboil Kivihovi. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari 31 ± 2 km/h.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ujlRF
> 
> Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostaa, yksin en lähde ajamaan.



Näytätte taas ajavan kotipaikkani ohi,siinä Häntälän notkojen jälkeen 3-4km,aika paljon kilsoja,itse mielummin autolla!.

----------


## VPR

Kolme iikoolaista olis lähdössä ainakin ajamaan eli ei muuta kuin muutkin mukaan, ei tartte vetää ihan koko matkaa  :Vink:

----------


## Jaskat

> Olisko lauantaina kiinnostusta vähän pidemmälle lenkille? 272 km Tupa-Vihti-Somero-Halikko-Salo-Kisko-Suomusjärvi-Sammatti-Lohja-Tupa. Tauot Somerolla Huvila Härkä ja Suomusjärvellä Teboil Kivihovi. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari 31 ± 2 km/h.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ujlRF
> 
> Ilmotelkaa jos kiinnostaa, yksin en lähde ajamaan.



Kiinnostaa lähteä peesiin, jos näitä paikkoja on jaossa. Olen ajamassa lauantaina Turkuun ja tässähän pääsisi ajamaan porukassa yli puolet!

----------


## mikko-a

Ilahduttava aktiivisuusryöpsähdys täällä Espoon lenkkien puolella. Harmi vain että menee täysin ohi kun tämä tuleva viikonloppu tuo mukanaan myös satasen kuntoajon (su 11.8). Ehkä reittimestareilta olisi luvassa vastaavia lenkkejä myös tätä seuraavina viikonloppuina?

----------


## VPR

Itekin oon kyl menossa Sataseen mutta lyhyen matkan vetoavuksi. Ensi viikonloppuna on kisoja mutta sitä seuraava voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto.

----------


## mikko-a

Alustavasti 24.-25.8 viikonloppu kuulostaakin hyvältä. Sitten tuleekin seuraavana vkl:na vuoroon TdH.

----------


## sykeli

> Alustavasti 24.-25.8 viikonloppu kuulostaakin hyvältä. Sitten tuleekin seuraavana vkl:na vuoroon TdH.



Jotain saman suuntaista kuin nyt luvassa?  :Hymy:  Olisi kyllä hienoa. Alustavasti mukana.  Nytkin olisin, mutta satku sunnuntaina verottaa menohaluja.

----------


## VPR

> http://goo.gl/maps/ujlRF



Pari pientä muutosta: ennen Someroa koukataan Jakkulantietä pitkin Oinasjärven itäpuolta, Lohjalla ajetaan katuja pitkin Mäntynummelle asti ja lopuksi koukataan Palojärven kautta. Kokonaismatkassa ei muutosta.

Uusi linkki: http://goo.gl/maps/hq5qW

----------


## Jan Kruse

Villen lenkki kiinnostaa, mutta pitää olla takaisin klo 17. jos kääntyisi Kärköläntielle pohjoiseen ja Räyskälän kautta takaisin. Kahvit Loukussa. Tämä olisi n 200. Voi olla että menen Vantaalle, jos sieltä löytyy enemmän innostuneita hieman lyhyemmästä lenkistä.

----------


## Heikki

Sorry nyt Ville, mutta teen seuraa Jan'ille Marttilasta eteenpäin. Jan'in ehdottama paluu voisi olla esim näin: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3049599

Tällöin olisi tuvalla takaisin klo 17.

----------


## opander

Sikäli kun huomisen Läyliäisen lenkki toteutuu, niin olisin kysynyt, mitä reippaampi vauhti käytännössä suurinpiirtein tarkoittaa? Olen viimeaikoina ajellut yksin 70 - 125 km lenkkejä yksin n. 30 vauhtia. Pähkäilen tässä, uskaltaako lähteä mukaan vai suuntaanko Vantaankoskelle aamulla.

----------


## Iletys

> Sikäli kun huomisen Läyliäisen lenkki toteutuu, niin olisin kysynyt, mitä reippaampi vauhti käytännössä suurinpiirtein tarkoittaa? Olen viimeaikoina ajellut yksin 70 - 125 km lenkkejä yksin n. 30 vauhtia. Pähkäilen tässä, uskaltaako lähteä mukaan vai suuntaanko Vantaankoskelle aamulla.



Varmaan pysyt perässä jos et niitä omia lenkkejä ihan maksimisykkeillä ole ajanut ja peesaaminen ei tuota ongelmia.

----------


## kp63

> La pitkä ja sitten su sopii pätkä. Eli *su tuvalta klo 9* Läyliäisiin kattoo onko siellä vielä nätti kesäapulainen töissä. Jos muu aika säiden suhteen parempi, niin sitten lähtöaikaa on rukattava. Päätös la illalla. Tavoitteena suht reipas eteneminen + mäkinen reitti eli *sopii pitenpään lajia harrastaneille*.  
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...6f4b6c99&msa=0



*KLO 9 LÄHTÖ.* Keskaria ei pysty sanomaan, koska aika mäkinen reitti, mutta tasaisen vauhti ehkä 36-38 tyynessä. Lenkki on tosiasiallisesti *IK32:n harjoitus*, jonne myös muut tervetulleita. lenkin harjoitusluonteesta johtuen hitaampia ei odotella.

----------


## VPR

Seitsemän kuskia lähti tuvalta, kolme koukkasi Somerniemessä kotia kohti ja Turkuun matkannut jäi haukkomaan henkeä maailman ensimmäiseen astrologiseen teemapuistoon (http://huvilaharka.fi/). Loput kolme iikoolaista ajelivat lenkin speksatusti. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/356531523

----------


## Jaskat

Terve. Pidin Somerolla kunnon ruokatauon, sitten jatkoin reittiä Vaskio-Paimio-Piikkiö-Turku. Kiva reitti, hyviä teitä, tasaista peltomaisemaa, mutta vastatuuli. Hidastin iltapäiväksivauhtia aika reilusti, koko päivän matka 227 km ja keskari 26. Pääsin loppujen lopuksi mukavasti perille Turkuun.

Kiitos kaikille vetoavusta, tsempistä ja seurasta! Jaska

----------


## VPR

Ajetaan seuraava pitkä lauantaina 24. elokuuta. Viimeksi hätyyteltiin Turkua niin nyt on vuorossa Lahti. 262 km Tupa-Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää-Hausjärvi-Kärkölä-Orimattila-Pukkila-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Vantaankoski-Tupa. Tauot Oitissa Pihvipaikka (lounaspöytä 10e) ja Neste Oil Mäntsälä Lahdentie. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari sama 31 ± 2 km/h.

https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,22,23&t=m&z=9

----------


## isokanki

Onko tälle viikonlopulle lenkkeilijöitä? Tämänhetkisen ennusteen mukaan perjantai ja sunnuntai näyttäisivät aurinkoisilta. Lauantaina sataa koko päivän. Toiveissa olisi joku 80-120 km lenkki about 28-32 km/h keskarilla. Reitistä ei mitään hajua.

----------


## mikko-a

> Onko tälle viikonlopulle lenkkeilijöitä? Tämänhetkisen ennusteen mukaan perjantai ja sunnuntai näyttäisivät aurinkoisilta. Lauantaina sataa koko päivän. Toiveissa olisi joku 80-120 km lenkki about 28-32 km/h keskarilla. Reitistä ei mitään hajua.



Sunnuntaina Vantaankosken sijaan Espoon lenkki kiinnostaisi. Jos sää sallii niin miten olisi klo 10 tuvalta? Reittiehdotukset ovat tervetulleita. Vauhti voidaan sopia osallistujien mukaan.

----------


## kp63

molemmille "nööseille" vinkkinä, että Espoon puolella on ollut tapana speksata ite ensin lenkki ja sitten kysellä saisko seuraa, kokeilkaapa niin saattaapi tulla vastauksia  :Hymy: .

----------


## mikko-a

Joo, kp on ihan oikeassa. Kyllähän se paljon helpompi lähteä mukaan kun joku speksaa ainakin reitin jo valmiiksi. Tässä kun ajellut Garmineilla kyllästetyissä porukoissa, niin jotenkin perinteiseen muistilappusuunnistamiseen on rakentunut kummallisen korkea kynnys. Ei auta kun tehdä ryhdistäytymisliike joko suunnistamisessa tai varustehankinnoissa.

----------


## mikko-a

> Ajetaan seuraava pitkä lauantaina 24. elokuuta. Viimeksi hätyyteltiin Turkua niin nyt on vuorossa Lahti. 262 km Tupa-Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää-Hausjärvi-Kärkölä-Orimattila-Pukkila-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Vantaankoski-Tupa. Tauot Oitissa Pihvipaikka (lounaspöytä 10e) ja Neste Oil Mäntsälä Lahdentie. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari sama 31 ± 2 km/h.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,22,23&t=m&z=9



Lupalappu on tälle päivälle neuvoteltu joten alustavasti olisin lähdössä. Mutta vähän kyllä jännittää. Tähän mennessä mun pisin lenkura on noin 180km joten vähän on sellainen tunne että tässä ottaa aikamoisen hypyn tuntemattomaan. Jos on joitain erityisiä vinkkejä liittyen näihin ylipitkiin niin ottaisin niitä mielelläni vastaan.

----------


## kp63

> Joo, kp on ihan oikeassa. Kyllähän se paljon helpompi lähteä mukaan kun joku speksaa ainakin reitin jo valmiiksi. Tässä kun ajellut Garmineilla kyllästetyissä porukoissa, niin jotenkin perinteiseen muistilappusuunnistamiseen on rakentunut kummallisen korkea kynnys. Ei auta kun tehdä ryhdistäytymisliike joko suunnistamisessa tai varustehankinnoissa.



ei tarvi garmineita. mulla varmaan lähemmäks sata vedettyä lenkkiä ilman garminia. pisimmät 460 ja ihan tankokepsillä. listaan vaan tiennro tai nimi tai suuntakyltin alkukirjaimet + alleviivaa vasemman tai oikean pään niin tietää kumpaan suuntaan siitä käännytään. toimii

----------


## VPR

> Lupalappu on tälle päivälle neuvoteltu joten alustavasti olisin lähdössä. Mutta vähän kyllä jännittää. Tähän mennessä mun pisin lenkura on noin 180km joten vähän on sellainen tunne että tässä ottaa aikamoisen hypyn tuntemattomaan. Jos on joitain erityisiä vinkkejä liittyen näihin ylipitkiin niin ottaisin niitä mielelläni vastaan.



No eihän se ole kuin reilu pari tuntia lisää. Aika pitkälti samalla sabluunalla menee. Muistaa vaan syödä ja juoda tarpeeksi ja valita mukaviksi havaitut ajohousut. Jos alkaa väsyttää kesken lenkin niin kokista naamariin ja vähemmän vetovuoroja.

----------


## mikko-a

*Su 18.8 Tupalenkki. klo 10. ~100km.*

Alkuperäinen ajatus oli kompakti 80-120km tupalenkki. Kaivoin arkistojen syövereistä seuraavanlaisen reitin joka taitaa olla kp:n alkuperäistä käsialaa. Ajetaan myötäpäivään.
https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0...1f1&dg=feature

Keskinopeus sovitaan osallistujien mukaan. Voidaan ajaa rauhallisesti esim. ~28km/h (jolloin halukkaat voivat napsia mäkikiripisteitä matkan varrelta) tai vauhdikkaammin esim. ~32km/h keskarilla. Tai sitten jotain siltä väliltä niin että kaikki pysyy mukana. 

Kahvitauko Nummelan ABC:llä.

----------


## kp63

taitaapi olla joo tuttu. tosta on helppo vetää vähän pitempi, jos porukkaa haluaa esim venyttää tauon siippoon nesteelle ja koukkaa perttulan kautta tuvalle. Pääosa IK.n väestä la-su kisoissa.

----------


## Heikki

> Kaivoin arkistojen syövereistä seuraavanlaisen reitin joka taitaa olla kp:n alkuperäistä käsialaa. https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0...1f1&dg=feature



Google Maps on ihan kiva omassa lajissaan, mutta garmin käyttäjänä  sitä ei oikein voi suositella fillarireittien suunnitteluun. Jotta  reitin saa siirrettyä garminiin, on Googlen generoima KML tiedosto  konvergoitava GPX tai TCX muotoon jollain kolmannella sovelluksella.  Lisäksi näyttäisi siltä, että Google Mapsissä reitin saa piirrettyä  niin, että vain osa siitä tallentuu KML tiedostoon. Esim kun linkkisi  reitistä tallennetun KML tiedoston avaa "TCX Converter":illä (http://www.teambikeolympo.it/TCXConv...erter_ENG.html), näyttäisi reitti päättyvän jo Otalammelle.

Yleisesti käytettyjä ilmaisia fillarireittien suunnittelutyökaluja ovat mm:
http://ridewithgps.com/
http://www.gpsies.com
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx
Noista  saa reitin tallennettua suoraan garminiin. Itsellä kokemuksia ekasta ja  kolmannesta. BikeRouteToaster on jo hieman vanha, siitä puutuu esim  reitin editointimahdollisuus, joka esim RideWithGPS:ssä on.

----------


## mikko-a

> Google Maps on ihan kiva omassa lajissaan, mutta garmin käyttäjänä  sitä ei oikein voi suositella fillarireittien suunnitteluun.



Ok. Hyviä neuvoja. Sitten kun lopetan plagioinnin ja aloittelen reittien itse rustaamisen niin tuo RideWithGPS näyttää olevan hyvä valinta. 

Noita reittejä metsästäessä täältä Espoon lenkit foorumilta tuli sellainen ajatus - mikä ei varmastikaan ole täällä ensimmäistä kertaa esillä - että eikö näitä lenkkejä voisi keskitetysti kerätä johonkin omaan ketjuun? Esim. Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat -> Espoon tupareitit. Jos siellä olisi vaikka 20 yleisintä variaatiota numeroituna tai jollakin koodilla nimettynä niin sieltä olisi kenen tahansa helppo käydä shoppaamassa sopiva lenkki ja huutaa täällä foorumilla, että " Su klo 10. Espoon tupalenkki (joku koodi + linkki sivulle) @30km/h". 
Jollakin on varmasti Garminissaan jo jonkinlainen pankki valmiina joten siinä ei varmaan kauaa nokka tuhisisi kun ne RideWithGPS-linkit heittäisi sinne sivulle. Siitä olisi iloa ja apua pitkäksi aikaa.

----------


## isokanki

> *Su 18.8 Tupalenkki. klo 10. ~100km.*
> 
> Alkuperäinen ajatus oli kompakti 80-120km tupalenkki. Kaivoin arkistojen syövereistä seuraavanlaisen reitin joka taitaa olla kp:n alkuperäistä käsialaa. Ajetaan myötäpäivään.
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msa=0...1f1&dg=feature
> 
> Keskinopeus sovitaan osallistujien mukaan. Voidaan ajaa rauhallisesti esim. ~28km/h (jolloin halukkaat voivat napsia mäkikiripisteitä matkan varrelta) tai vauhdikkaammin esim. ~32km/h keskarilla. Tai sitten jotain siltä väliltä niin että kaikki pysyy mukana. 
> 
> Kahvitauko Nummelan ABC:llä.



Tuo kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä. Tässä ehti jo tulla viikonlopulle muita suunnitelmia, joten en vielä pysty sanomaan juuta enkä jaata. Yritän muistaa ilmoitella huomenna, pääsenkö mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teppo

Huominen tupailu kiinnostaa, joten alustavasti tulen mukaan.

----------


## Tomas Beijar

> Huominen tupailu kiinnostaa, joten alustavasti tulen mukaan.



Tulen myös

----------


## TommiL

> Tulen myös



Mukana kans huomenna.

----------


## YJM

Mä olen kanssa mukana.

----------


## Valkkis

En pääse klo 10 lähtemään, mutta löytyisikö klo 12 lähtiöitä? Ja vauhti voisi olla vaikka pikkasen hitaampi, noin 26km/h.

----------


## YJM

Viime hetken kalusto-ongelmia, joutuu tyytymään yksin Velskolan mäkiä hieromaan.

----------


## TimeMa

:Hymy:  Hei ISO kiitos vetäjille ja speksaajille. Vaijeri meni mutta perille onnellisesti.

----------


## mikko-a

No niin. Jotenkin näin se meni:

Aamulla reilu tunnin verran google mapsiä tutkien ja nuottilappuja  kirjoitellen vaimoni kurkkaa olkapään yli: "No, kerrankin tiedän mitä  hankkia sulle joululahjaksi. Eihän tosta mitään tule." Loppumetreillä  päätin vielä kilauttaa kaverille: "Olethan tulossa? Ja sullahan on se  reitti siinä Garminissa? Ai on, no hyvä!" Täten päätin jättää  nuottilaput (4kpl) kotiin.

Sitten lenkille. Taisi tulla Espoon tupalenkkien mustaan listaan  jonkinlainen ennätys. 9 lähti tuvalta ja lopputuloksena 30%  kokonaishävikki. Alkumatkasta ylämäessä tapahtui ikävä ketjujen pudotus  joka johti kahden kaverin kaatumiseen. Vauhtia ei ollut paljon mutta  tälliä tuli kuitenkin sen verran että molemmat heistä lähtivät ajamaan  kotia kohti. Niin, ja sinne meni myös se Garmin reitteineen. 10km tämän  jälkeen kolmas kaveri jäi harmillisesti pois porukasta. Mittari oli  mennyt heti alkumatkan (ehkä turhan vauhdikkaissa) mäissä punaiselle  eikä kroppa enää palautunut. Oli kurjaa jättää kaveri, mutta jos lenkki  oli hänelle vasta kesän kolmas niin luultavasti tällaisella reitillä  tälle yhtälölle ei välttämättä olisi löytynytkään käypiä ratkaisuja.   

No, suunnistaminen ulkomuistista ja muidenkin avulla onnistui hienosti  aina Nummelaan saakka jossa sitten nautimme kahdesta u-käännöksen  tuomasta vaihtelusta. 
Tauon jälkeen suunnistaminen jatkui yhteistuumin ja vaikka speksatusta  reitistä hieman poikettiinkin niin reitti oli hyvä. Vastoinkäymiset  eivät kuitenkaan tähän päättyneet. Pitihän yhden kaverin takavaihtajan  vaijeri mennä vielä poikki. Hienosti hän selvisi loppumatkan  'runttaamalla' vaikka Velskolan mäissä ketjut vähän pomppivatkin. Loppu  tultiin nousujohteisesti ja keskariksi muodostui se ~32km/h. 

Kiitos (ja anteeks) kaikille osallistujille. Jotain nöösikarmaa tässä oli varmaan mukana. Kai se jossain vaiheessa helpottaa ...

----------


## TeemuF

Pitäähän se kerran kesässä käydä kuokkimassa Espoolaisten lenkillä. Kiva reitti, vähän vaihtelua vakio nurmijärvi-hyrylä sektoriin.

Tupalenkki vuodessa pitää kuskin kunnossa. Ensi vuonna uudestaan... ei nyt sentään. 
Kaipa tossa jossain vaiheessa voi taas tulla länteenkin ajamaan kunhan vaan aikataulut passaavat.

----------


## isokanki

Mainota, että saitte porukan kasaan. Itse jäin merille viikonlopuksi.. pahoittelut ohareista.

----------


## VPR

Ajelee noita pari vuotta niin suunnistaminen käy näillä seuduilla ilman nuottejakin. Lauantaina sitten pitkää tupaa ja tarkoitus olis mennä ilman Garminia tai nuottilappuja ulkomuistista.  :Vink:

----------


## Kane

> Ajetaan seuraava pitkä lauantaina 24. elokuuta. Viimeksi hätyyteltiin Turkua niin nyt on vuorossa Lahti. 262 km Tupa-Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää-Hausjärvi-Kärkölä-Orimattila-Pukkila-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Vantaankoski-Tupa. Tauot Oitissa Pihvipaikka (lounaspöytä 10e) ja Neste Oil Mäntsälä Lahdentie. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari sama 31 ± 2 km/h.



Tulossa mukaan, sää varauksella. Hyvinkään lentokentän jälkeen reitti näyttää oikein mielenkiintoiselta.

----------


## mikko-a

> Ajelee noita pari vuotta niin suunnistaminen käy näillä seuduilla ilman nuottejakin. Lauantaina sitten pitkää tupaa ja tarkoitus olis mennä ilman Garminia tai nuottilappuja ulkomuistista.



Respect. Kyllähän noi reitit alkavat hiljalleen tulla tutuiksi kunhan ei ole ihan turistina (niin kuin minä tähän mennessä) ryhmän vietävänä. 
Sitten pahoitteluni, mutta varsin tuoreiden tiedotusten myötä mä päätin vaihtaa speksaamasi pitkän (todennäköisesti minulle melkoisen kärsimysnäytelmän) pre-TdH #2:een. Syyt ovat lähinnä perseestä. Literally. Kaiken maailman hankaumat ja painaumat ovat viimeinkin lähteneet parantumaan niin ehkä on sittenkin vielä vähän liian aikaista altistaa arsenaali moiselle koetukselle. (Haluaako joku kuulla vielä lisää?  :Vink: )  Syyskuussa Fiskarsin pitkälle sitten. Toiseksi, en ole vielä koskaan kiertanyt TdH:n reittiä joten olisihan se hyvä käydä tutkimassa ainakin kerran etukäteen.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna eli keskiviikkona 21.8.2013 ajattelin ajaa pienen lenkin, joka sisältää 3 nopeampivauhtista vetoa (5-9km). Lähtö tuvalta, öööö 17.30, 18.00. Saa vaikuttaa. Ilmoitan lähtöajan huomenna iltapäivällä ja varaan option perua lenkki 16.30 mennessä ilmoittamalla tästä foorumilla. Kokonaismatka jotain 57 km eli alle 2 tunnin setti. Lisään reittilinkin myöhemmin.

----------


## Tassu

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6052105
vedot
nupuri-veikkola
lapinkylästä länteen
lapinkylästä etelään

----------


## Tassu

17.30 (ja vaadittavat merkit päälle)

----------


## VPR

> Ajetaan seuraava pitkä lauantaina 24. elokuuta. Viimeksi hätyyteltiin Turkua niin nyt on vuorossa Lahti. 262 km Tupa-Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää-Hausjärvi-Kärkölä-Orimattila-Pukkila-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Vantaankoski-Tupa. Tauot Oitissa Pihvipaikka (lounaspöytä 10e) ja Neste Oil Mäntsälä Lahdentie. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari sama 31 ± 2 km/h.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,22,23&t=m&z=9



Keli näyttää hyvältä eli ei muuta kuin ajamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> Ajetaan seuraava pitkä lauantaina 24. elokuuta. Viimeksi hätyyteltiin Turkua niin nyt on vuorossa Lahti. 262 km Tupa-Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää-Hausjärvi-Kärkölä-Orimattila-Pukkila-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää-Vantaankoski-Tupa. Tauot Oitissa Pihvipaikka (lounaspöytä 10e) ja Neste Oil Mäntsälä Lahdentie. Tuvalta klo 9 ja keskari sama 31 ± 2 km/h.
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,22,23&t=m&z=9



Ville, en tiedä, miten hyvin Googlen Street View pitää paikkansa, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että Lappilassa reittiin on tullut reilu kilometri hiekkatietä (Ylätie, Vellinginmäentie). Tuon voi kiertää joko Sirolantie+Riihimäentie tai  Tiilitehtaantie+Sulkavantie+Lappilanraitti -kautta. Jälkimmäinen on ehkä hiljaisempi tie.

Piirsin tuon jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon tähän: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3172730

----------


## VPR

Joo arvoin tota itekin ja tulin lopputulokseen että siinä on jokin heikkokuntoinen kestopäällyste. Jos on hiekalla niin kierretään tota merkkaamaasi reittiä pitkin.

Ajetaan Mäntsälässä kirkon ohi reittiä Vanha Porvoontie -> Huvitie -> Yhdystie -> Veteraanitie -> Katinhännäntie -> Veteraanitie -> Nordenskiöldinkatu. Google Mapsin välipisteet loppuivat kesken niin en saanut reittiä aivan millintarkaksi.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja Hämeenkylässä kartanon kautta kuten olitkin tohon merkannut. Vanhakartanossa mennään Kehästä ali pyörätietä Vanhankartanontielle ja Träskandassa suoraan tien yli Träskandanristiä pitkin.

----------


## Heikki

> Ajetaan Mäntsälässä kirkon ohi reittiä Vanha Porvoontie -> Huvitie -> Yhdystie -> Veteraanitie -> Katinhännäntie -> Veteraanitie -> Nordenskiöldinkatu. Google Mapsin välipisteet loppuivat kesken niin en saanut reittiä aivan millintarkaksi.  Ja Hämeenkylässä kartanon kautta kuten olitkin tohon merkannut. Vanhakartanossa mennään Kehästä ali pyörätietä Vanhankartanontielle ja Träskandassa suoraan tien yli Träskandanristiä pitkin.



Korjasin noista karttaan reitin Mäntsälässä ja Träskändanristin oikaisun. Kehän III:n alituksen pyörätieosuutta en muuttanut, koska kelviä ei ole piirrettynä RideWithGPS:ssä tuossa kohtaa:

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3172730

----------


## VPR

Ja epäileville tiedoksi että tälläkään reitillä ei ole RideWithGPS:n väittämää viittä kilometriä nousua vaan noin 1800 metriä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Joo. Tämä on muuten niin mainion työkalun paha vika: suomalaisen maisemaan piirretyn reitin nousukertymä ei yleensä täsmää alkuunkaan todellisuuden kanssa. En ymmärrä, miten työkaluun tuodaan tieto tien profiilista, mutta runsaasti siinä näyttää olevan nopeita korkeusvaihteluita ja piikkejä aivan tasaisellakin paikalla. Profiili näkyy karttanäytön alapuolella. (Valitettavasti foorumin käyttöliittymä ei salli minkään järkevänkokoisen kuvakaappauksen liittämistä tähän ;-( )

----------


## VPR

Viisi kuskia ajeli lenkin lähes speksatusti. Epäilty hiekkatie oli kuin olikin hiekalla ja se kierrettiin speksattua reittiä. Korvenkyläntie Kärkölän takamailla oli todella huonossa kunnossa ja täynnä isoja monttuja, pyrkikää välttämään sitä. Kärkölän kirkolla saatiin ensimakua myötätuulesta ja nopeimmat kympit ajettiin liki 36:n keskinopeudella. Pukkilassa pidettiin pieni juomatauko ja Järvenpäässä ajettiin suoraan rantatielle ilman Pohjoisväylän koukkausta. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/364246700

----------


## Kane

Espoon lenkki 24.8.: pelkästään hyvää sanottavaa. Renkaista piti päästää lämpimän ilman takia paineita pois kun olin pumpannut viileässä varastossa 8.5 bar. Mäntsälästä alkanut "palauttelu" tarkoittikin paluuta eikä keskarin tippumista :-) Hieno oli reitti. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Steely

> Viisi kuskia ajeli lenkin lähes speksatusti.



Kiitokset hyvästä seurasta ja VPRlle lenkin suunnittelusta.
Telaketjuveto osoittautui paremmaksi ja turvallisemmaksi tavaksi kuin vetoparin vaihto.
Aika ajoin nopeudet vedoissa nousivat korkealle, mutta näin pienessä porukassa on 
helpompi irrotella kuin suuressa porukassa.

Vaikka tällaiset pitkät lenkit eivät palvele treenausta tai kyllä (riippuu koulukunnasta)
niin kivaa se on aika ajoin.

Kylläpä sauna,olut ja lämmin ruoka tuntuvat taas taivaallisilta nautinnoilta, sitä paremmilta mitä kauemmin lenkki on kestänyt.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## sykeli

Kiitokset minunkin puolesta. Mukava päivä kaiken kaikkiaan. En muista nähneeni isoa lammaskatrasta aiemmin.  :Hymy:   Päivän herkut maistui liikunnan yhteydessä ja illan mukava fiilis on mainio lisä. Harvoin tulee revästyä 200+ kilometriä, joten tulipahan taas sulka hattuun tms.

----------


## Heikki

> En ymmärrä, miten työkaluun tuodaan tieto tien profiilista, mutta runsaasti siinä näyttää olevan nopeita korkeusvaihteluita ja piikkejä aivan tasaisellakin paikalla.



Tuntuu siltä, että RideWithGPS:ssä tien korkeusprofiiliin vaikuttaa melko voimakkaasti kaikki tien ympäristön korkeusvaihtelut. Esim kun reitillämme Hyvinkään lentokentän luona piti olla 1km matkalla lähes 100m pudotus ja jyrkkä nousu, niin tuo olikin tien vieressä oleva suurehko hiekkakuoppa. Samoin eräässä toisessa paikassa RideWithGPS:n olettama jyrkähkö nyppylä olikin tien vieressä oleva hiekkakasa. Aika outo toteutus...

Osittain varmaankin tästä syystä RideWithGPS:n laskema nousukertymä oli aivan pielessä: 5050m, kun mun Garmin 810:n mittasi 2226m, joka sekään ei välttämättä ole ihan oikea.

----------


## Steely

Minun Garmin 500 melko vanhalla softaversiolla näytti nousua 1788 metriä eli samaa tasoa mitä VPR kertoi edellä.  Korkeuden mittaaminen GPS pohjalta on tunnetusti hankalaa.

----------


## sykeli

> Minun Garmin 500 melko vanhalla softaversiolla näytti nousua 1788 metriä eli samaa tasoa mitä VPR kertoi edellä.  Korkeuden mittaaminen GPS pohjalta on tunnetusti hankalaa.



No, Polar CS600, joka määrittää korkeuden ilmanpaineesta, väitti noususumman olevan 1420m. Nousua oli 53,4 kilometriä, tasaista 148,2km ja alamäkeä 64,5km. Nousua oli 1474m ja laskua 1437m. Jotain epätarkkuuksia tuossakin on.

----------


## VPR

Nopeimman oikeudella varaan seuraavan pitkän lenkin päivämäärän ajoissa siihen mikä mulle sopii parhaiten  :Hymy:  eli ajetaan *perinteinen Fiskarsin pitkä la 21.9.2013.* Matkana 273 km ja taukopaikat Neste Oil Tammisaari Österby sekä ABC Grillimarket Tytyri Lohja. Tuvalta klo 9 ja perillä ennen pimeää (aurinko laskee puoli kahdeksalta).

https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=Be...,22,23&t=m&z=9

----------


## Kane

> Nopeimman oikeudella varaan seuraavan pitkän lenkin päivämäärän ajoissa siihen mikä mulle sopii parhaiten  eli ajetaan *perinteinen Fiskarsin pitkä la 21.9.2013.* Matkana 273 km ja taukopaikat Neste Oil Tammisaari Österby sekä ABC Grillimarket Tytyri Lohja. Tuvalta klo 9 ja perillä ennen pimeää (aurinko laskee puoli kahdeksalta).



Lisätty omaan fillarikalenteriin eli yritän lähteä mukaan. Aikamoinen puristus on tiedossa, vielä kun siirtymiin pitäisi varata 50 km (ellei sitten turvaudu autokyytiin). Lohja <=> Sammatti väli on aika vaihtelevaa tietä (so. mäkistä).

----------


## codea

Espoon rantamaraton on 21.9. jossa varmaan joku voisi olla juoksemassa. Itse ainakin, joten jää tuo Fiskarssin lenkki väliin vaikka sitä tässä jo vähän odottelinkin. Eiks se ollut viime vuonna jotain 220km eikä 273km?

----------


## Tassu

Kausi pulkassa joten ylihuomenna keskiviikkona 28.8. klo 17.30 Mankin tebbarilta sellasta lepposta ajelua, vauhtitavoitteena 28.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6059328

----------


## VPR

> Eiks se ollut viime vuonna jotain 220km eikä 273km?



Viime vuonna 224, toissa vuonna 252 ja kolme vuotta sitten 232. Jos 273 tuntuu pitkältä voidaan myös tiputtaa pois Enäjärven koukkaus minkä jälkeen matka on 246 km.

----------


## mikko-a

> Kausi pulkassa joten ylihuomenna keskiviikkona 28.8. klo 17.30 Mankin tebbarilta sellasta lepposta ajelua, vauhtitavoitteena 28.
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6059328



Tuollainen lenkki sopisi mainiosti. Täytyy vain lähteä suoraan töistä. Siirtymää tulee yli 20km Otaniemestä. Jos olen yli 5min myöhässä, älä jää odottamaan enempää.

----------


## mikko-a

> *perinteinen Fiskarsin pitkä la 21.9.2013.*



Fiskarsin pitkä on minun vuosijuhlalenkki. Sinne täytyy lähteä. Viime kerta meni lyhyellä kaavalla paljon hyvää oppia imuroiden. Nyt sitten koko lenkki ... ja tietenkin paljon hyvää oppia imuroiden. 
Minua ei haittaa jos pikkuisen typistetään tuosta 273km:sta.  :Vink:

----------


## Tassu

> Tuollainen lenkki sopisi mainiosti. Täytyy vain lähteä suoraan töistä. Siirtymää tulee yli 20km Otaniemestä. Jos olen yli 5min myöhässä, älä jää odottamaan enempää.



Ok. Sen verran täytyy nyt varoittaa, että tänään alkoi kurkku ja myöskin korva oireilla, joten on mahdollista, että joudun omalta osalta perumaan lenkin. Ilmoitan siitä huomenna päiväsaikaan töistä jotta tieto tulisi riittävän ajoissa. Normaalisti en töissä juurikaan seuraa mitään nettijuttuja.

Muuten, mitä reittiä olit ajatellu tulla Mankkiin? Itse lähden Lystimäestä suuntana Kuittari-Puolarmetsä-Eestinlaakso (pätkä hiekkaa)-Tillinmäki-Mankki.

----------


## mikko-a

> Ok. Sen verran täytyy nyt varoittaa, että tänään alkoi kurkku ja myöskin korva oireilla, joten on mahdollista, että joudun omalta osalta perumaan lenkin. Ilmoitan siitä huomenna päiväsaikaan töistä jotta tieto tulisi riittävän ajoissa.



Selvä juttu. Laita viestiä jos peruuntuu. 





> Muuten, mitä reittiä olit ajatellu tulla Mankkiin? Itse lähden  Lystimäestä suuntana Kuittari-Puolarmetsä-Eestinlaakso (pätkä  hiekkaa)-Tillinmäki-Mankki.



Reittihän on lähes identtinen. Kehä II ylittämisen jälkeen menen yleensä hiekkatietä Olarin ohi Puolarmetsään, mutta maantiefillarilla koukkaan Kuunkadun kautta. Itse asun Eestinmalmilla (jonne käyn heittämässä repun) joten Puolarmetsän jälkeen menen Eestinmalmintietä. Siellä voi ajaa ajoväylällä (30 rajoitus ja vähän liikennettä). Voisimme siis siirtää lähtöpaikkaa reilusti itään.

----------


## Tassu

Ajeltiin eilen mikko-a:n kanssa kahestaan lenkkiä.

Tänään tuvalta lähti 6 kuskia. Tapani mukaan erkaannuin Kylmälän nurkilta ja sain seurakseni 2 muuta. Lyhyt kaava oli tänään jotakuinkin 46 km ja 1,5 tuntia ajoa. Vähän tiputettiin vauhtia jaon jälkeen. Tammaravi porukka tuli tuvalle samoihin aikoihin.

----------


## Heikki

*Tupalenkki la 31.8.*
Normi-tupalenkki huomenna tuvalta klo 10. Suuntana Pusula-Karkkila, 150km.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3231676

----------


## Hannu Koo

Ainakin kaksi tulee mukaan!

----------


## Heikki

Hieman kostea tupalenkki ajettiin kuuden kuskin voimin. Keli teetti hieman rengashommia: yksi lateksi+Vittoria Open Corsa CX paikattiin ja yksi Vittoria Corsa CX tuubi jouduttiin lopulta vaihtamaan.

Saimme kuitenkin hyvän mielen Karkkilan Sarin Herkussa, kun talo tarjosi meille täytekakkua!

Hienosti nuoriso-osasto jaksoi vetää meitä vanhempia ukkoja!

----------


## Iletys

> Hieman kostea tupalenkki ajettiin kuuden kuskin voimin. Keli teetti hieman rengashommia: yksi lateksi+Vittoria Open Corsa CX paikattiin ja yksi Vittoria Corsa CX tuubi jouduttiin lopulta vaihtamaan.
> 
> Saimme kuitenkin hyvän mielen Karkkilan Sarin Herkussa, kun talo tarjosi meille täytekakkua!
> 
> Hienosti nuoriso-osasto jaksoi vetää meitä vanhempia ukkoja!



Olis kyllä teidän seura kelvannut, mutta suunnitelmat olivat toisenlaiset. Eli siksi ei liitytty joukkoon siinä Turuntiellä.

----------


## Tassu

- tiistai 3.9. klo 17.30
- tavoitevauhti 30 tai vähän päälle
- rinnekoti
- velskolan pikis
- muutoin tasasesti
- http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6067173 > 70 km (voidaan modata)
- niin, tuvalta

EDIT: 
- säävaraus toki

----------


## EEE

Taidanpa lähteä mukaan ajamaan alkumatkan, kun alkaa tuo yksin ajelu tympimään.

Otan suunnan takaisin kohti tupaa Lakistontietä etelään.

Niin ja siirtymälle lähden klo 17.00 Tapiolantien ja Kehä I risteyksestä jos joku lähtee samoilta suunnilta.

----------


## TommiL

> - tiistai 3.9. klo 17.30
> - tavoitevauhti 30 tai vähän päälle
> - rinnekoti
> - velskolan pikis
> - muutoin tasasesti
> - http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6067173 > 70 km (voidaan modata)
> - niin, tuvalta
> 
> EDIT: 
> - säävaraus toki



Tulossa, mikäli pääsen ajoissa irroittautumaan töistä.

----------


## Viineri

Lauantaina perinteistä Tupalenkkiä tarjolla, n.130km. Lähtö 10.00

----------


## Viineri

Täytyy vielä kuitata, että nyt mä ymmärrän, miks kp on taas Suomenmestari.  

Aamulla, kun tulin töihin n. 7:30, näin kp:en lenkillä. Illalla n.17:00n kp oli taas lenkillä Tommin kanssa!

Olikohan toi vielä samaa lenkkiä :Hymy: 

T:Hannu

----------


## kp63

Ei, kävin välillä tauolla töissä  :Hymy: . Ajan vaan mielummin PK kauden kesällä ja syksyllä kuin loskassa, siinä syy

----------


## Heikki

> Lauantaina perinteistä Tupalenkkiä tarjolla, n.130km. Lähtö 10.00



Perinteinen Tupalenkki (Porkkalanniemi-Siuntio-Nummela-Lepsämä) kierrettiin viiden ukon voimin, 153km 31,5km/h.

----------


## Viineri

> Perinteinen Tupalenkki (Porkkalanniemi-Siuntio-Nummela-Lepsämä) kierrettiin viiden ukon voimin, 153km 31,5km/h.



Olihan hieno reitti ja hieno keli, tuosta ei syyslenkki enään parane. Kiitoksia!

----------


## happo

> Olihan hieno reitti ja hieno keli, tuosta ei syyslenkki enään parane. Kiitoksia!



Hienoa oli!!

----------


## VPR

Leppävaaran CX-kausi alkaa huomenna: http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1460/2013-9-11

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Leppävaaran CX-kausi alkaa huomenna: http://fillarikalenteri.fi/eventinstance/1460/2013-9-11



Jeps. Aloitetaan taas rauhallisella lenkillä ja reittinä suunnilleen tämä myötäpäivään: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/674566

----------


## VPR

Ekalle lenkille tais lähteä 11 kuskia. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/374151150

----------


## Tassu

En vissiin osaa enää laskea tai sit en vaan muista, mutta taisi meitä olla 6-7 kuskia, jotka lähti tänään tuvalta ajeleen alle 30 vauhtia. Joku heitti siinä, että Jorvaksentiellä ei tartte enää kurvata Masalan kautta, joten päätimme lähteä tutustumaan mestoihin. Joku heitti, että Veklahti. Koukattiin vielä eteläisen Kirkkonummen kautta, joten saatiinkin ihan kiva lenkura ihan kivassa säässä. Ite tosin lähdin omille teille ennen tupaa.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/374689678

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Kiva kuulla, ettö Leppävaaran krossikausi on taas alkanut - omalta osalta tosin taitaa jäädä väliin ainakin toistaiseksi erinäisistä syistä johtuen.

----------


## VPR

Keskiviikkona olikin 11 iikoolaista ja 2 muuta.

----------


## Tassu

- maanantai 16.9. klo 17.30 Kivenlahden Teboil
- tavoitevauhti 30
- säävaraus 
- ilmoitan ma 16.30 mennessä jos perun omalta osalta

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6083808 64 km

VALOT !!!!!!

----------


## mantis

^Näillä näkymin tulossa.

----------


## VPR

> Nopeimman oikeudella varaan seuraavan pitkän lenkin päivämäärän ajoissa siihen mikä mulle sopii parhaiten  eli ajetaan *perinteinen Fiskarsin pitkä la 21.9.2013.* Matkana 273 km ja taukopaikat Neste Oil Tammisaari Österby sekä ABC Grillimarket Tytyri Lohja. Tuvalta klo 9 ja perillä ennen pimeää (aurinko laskee puoli kahdeksalta).



Otetaan Enäjärven ja Päivölän ketunlenkit pois, uusi pituus 238 km: https://maps.google.fi/maps?PITKÄLINKKI

Ilmoittautumiset: http://doodle.com/kbgdtkbt8sz3vp75

----------


## kp63

ville laittaisin säiden takia su varalle kyselyyn jos sulle vaan sopii

----------


## VPR

Tuli eilen sunnuntaille menoa eli saatte siinä tapauksessa ajella ilman mua.

----------


## AriKuu

> - maanantai 16.9. klo 17.30 Kivenlahden Teboil
> - tavoitevauhti 30
> - säävaraus 
> - ilmoitan ma 16.30 mennessä jos perun omalta osalta
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6083808 64 km
> 
> VALOT !!!!!!



Kiitos Tassu hienosti speksatusta lenkistä. Tässä sinulle Garmin jälki toiselta vetomieheltä. Taitaa akut hyytyä nopeammin ilmojen viilennyttyä...
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/376757844

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos Ari datasta. Mystisesti oma Garmin sammui. Kotona herättelyn jälkeen näytti, että virtaa riittää. 

Oli kyllä hyvä lenkki. Toi Porkkalanpätkä on hieno ajaa, varsinkin pienellä porukalla. Kiitos kahelle muulle veijarille!!

----------


## mikko-a

Hmm, lauantai näyttää vahvistuvan melko kosteaksi. Sunnuntaille vuorostaan lupaillaan selkeää, jopa aurinkoista. Varmaan huomenna (pe), kun ennusteet ovat taas pari napsua luotettavampia, olisi hyvä kuulostella kuinka moni olisi halukas siirtämään Fiskarsin lenkin sunnuntaille.

----------


## sykeli

Espoon ennuste parani vähän. Toiveita on vielä  :Hymy: . Mut joo, helppo valita haluaako olla 8 tuntia sateessa vai auringossa. Oon mukana, jos keli paranee. Pieni sade ei tietty haittaa, mut TdH-keleillä 230 kilsaa vaatii aika kovaa mieltä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## tee_pu

Millaisella keskarilla olette aikoneet liikkua tuon lenkin käytännössä läpitte?

----------


## VPR

Edellisten pitkien lenkkien keskarit olivat 31 ja 32.

Norjalaisten mielestä huomenna ei sada juuri ollenkaan ja Forecan mielestä matkan varrella voi tulla muutama sadekuuro. Nämä eivät ainakaan itseä vielä estä ajamasta vaan olen vielä lähdössä kengänsuojat ja sadetakki mukana.

----------


## tee_pu

Harkitsen vielä tämän illan tuota tulisinko alkumatkalle vai en...

----------


## tunkkari

Ja kansipaikalla saa ajella hyvällä omalla tunnolla??  :Hymy:  Harkinnassa kelien mukaan...

----------


## VPR

Tällä hetkellä on ilmoittautunut kahdeksan lähtijää ja kovia kuskeja eli vetomiehiä riittää kyllä.

----------


## kp63

peruin omani. vaihdan PK-ajelun KP-kännäilyyn  :Hymy: .

----------


## VPR

Ilmatieteen laitos ja Foreca ovat peruneet sade-ennusteensa huomiselle  :Hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

Lähteminen vähän epävarmaa , aamun sääennuste ratkaisee.

----------


## mikko-a

Tosiaan, näin hävisi lauantain ennusteesta Kirkkonummi-Siuntio-Lohja linjalla kaikki pisarat. Eli, ei muuta kuin iloisin mielin aamulla tuvalle ja kohti uusia kärsimyk.... eiku kokemuksia  :Vink:

----------


## Viineri

Normitupa 10:00 myös lähdössä, niille jotka kaipaa lyhyttä lenkkiä. Kaksi on jo ilmoittautunut :Hymy:

----------


## Jan Kruse

Minäkin ilmoittaudun klo 10 lyhyemmälle Tupalenkille.

----------


## etuhaarukka

klo 10 tupalenkki kiinnostaa. Minkä mittainen lenkki kyseessä?

----------


## Heikki

Vieläköhän tämä ehtii? Ehdottaisin, että ajaisimme tällä kertaa sen toisen, vielä ajamattoman tapsalme:n lenkin Marttilan ja Hongiston kautta Lepsämään ja tuvalle. Sopisi varmaan Viinerillekin?

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3342194

----------


## Viineri

Normitupa 120-150km

----------


## tee_pu

Kiittää aamuisen pitemmän lenkin tehneitä alkumatkan varsin sopivasta vauhdista. Lyhennetty kohta oli oikein mukava ajella. Eli reitti oli oikein hyvä, vaikka hieman ennakko ajatuksistani poikkusenkin

----------


## Heikki

Perinteinen Tupalenkki (158km, 29,7km/h) ajettiin tällä kertaa puhtaana VP-lenkkinä. Koska kiinnostusta osoittanut "etuhaarukka" ei saapunut tuvalle ainakaan 10:08:een mennessä, lähdimme matkaan neljistään. 
Kiitosta sai "tapsalme":n speksaama mainio reitti. Ainoa pettymys oli, että Sarin Herkussa sattui olemaan yksityistilaisuus, joten jouduimme nauttimaan kaffet sitten toisessa kahvilassa.

----------


## VPR

12 kuskia lähti tuvalta ja samaa matkaa palasi 6. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/378938563

-----------------------------------

Mulla on ensi viikonloppuna menoa mutta jos on kelejä niin lauantaina 5.10. voisi ajella aurinkovarauksella perinteistä Räyskälän suuntaa esim näin: http://goo.gl/maps/TuQKb

Jos on kiinnostusta ja kelejä niin selvitän onko Räyskälässä enää mikään paikka auki lokakuussa.

----------


## Kane

Tenholan ja Pohjan välille osui uuden tierummun tms. asennus. Muuten pysyttiin kyllä tiellä ja pidettiin vauhtiakin.

----------


## etuhaarukka

> Perinteinen Tupalenkki (158km, 29,7km/h) ajettiin tällä kertaa puhtaana VP-lenkkinä. Koska kiinnostusta osoittanut "etuhaarukka" ei saapunut tuvalle ainakaan 10:08:een mennessä, lähdimme matkaan neljistään. 
> Kiitosta sai "tapsalme":n speksaama mainio reitti. Ainoa pettymys oli, että Sarin Herkussa sattui olemaan yksityistilaisuus, joten jouduimme nauttimaan kaffet sitten toisessa kahvilassa.



kävi niin että tuli pikku komplikaatioita pyörän ja vaatetuksen kanssa joten olin vasta klo 10.18 tuvalla. Ajelin itsekseni sitten sellaiset 180 km.

----------


## sykeli

Mainio lenkkipäivä. Mun huonolla huumorintajulla huvitti, kun Tammisaaressa huudeltiin,  "Vad sen?!", ja käännyttiin vasemmalle.  Pohjassa nähdyistä persuista yksi näytteli nyrkkiä. Abc:n rahkaviineri oli mainio. Tänään syystä tai toisesta sykkeet nousi suht. pienestäkin lisäponnstelusta vk-alueelle, joten aurinkokansi oli tervetullut. Kiitos vaan vedoista!  16:25 jälkeinen kympin keskari 37,3 tuntui jo nahoissa. Bemböleen tultiin ja kotia asti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> kävi niin että tuli pikku komplikaatioita pyörän ja vaatetuksen kanssa joten olin vasta klo 10.18 tuvalla. Ajelin itsekseni sitten sellaiset 180 km.



Näitä joskus sattuu itse kullekin. Taisit sitten ajaa aamun pitkähkön siirtymäsi melkoista vauhtia vain todetaksesi, että muut olivat jo menneet? Harmi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna klo 18:15 Sellon Pyörältä taas crossitreeniä.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kuusi crossaajaa oli treenailemassa polkujen ja vauhdikkaiden hiekkatiekurvien ajoa Leppävaaran ympäristössä (noita taitoja tarvitaan Liedon SM-kisoissa). Lisäksi treenailtiin taas vähän hyppäämistä ja jalkautumista ja satulaan nousua.

Ensi keskiviikkona vaihteeksi peruslenkki ilman kummempaa tekniikkakoulutusosuutta.
Ajetaan vähän pitempi lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan, mutta vähän lyhennetty versio kuitenkin viime vuoden reitistä, johon taisi kulua 4 tuntia.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3430226
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Antti Salonen

Onko huomenna mahdollisesti lähdössä jonkinlaista porukkaa kymmeneltä Bembölestä? Keli näyttäisi hyvältä ja omien aikataulujen suhteen sunnuntai hankalalta, eli pitkä ja kohtuuleppoisa lenkki sopisi hyvin ohjelmaan.

----------


## Heikki

> Onko huomenna mahdollisesti lähdössä jonkinlaista porukkaa kymmeneltä Bembölestä? Keli näyttäisi hyvältä ja omien aikataulujen suhteen sunnuntai hankalalta, eli pitkä ja kohtuuleppoisa lenkki sopisi hyvin ohjelmaan.



Saattaa olla, että huomenna on melko hiljaista Bembölessä klo 10. IK-laiset taitavat ajaa omia seuraharjoituksiaan ja suurin osa muusta vakioporukasta taitaa olla Lohjalla Oktoberfestissä? Sääennuste vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Voisihan sitä muutaman tunnin ulkoilla?

----------


## AriKuu

> Onko huomenna mahdollisesti lähdössä jonkinlaista porukkaa kymmeneltä Bembölestä? Keli näyttäisi hyvältä ja omien aikataulujen suhteen sunnuntai hankalalta, eli pitkä ja kohtuuleppoisa lenkki sopisi hyvin ohjelmaan.



Tulen huomenna mukaan. Speksataan lenkki tarvittaessa paikan päällä.

----------


## etuhaarukka

Huomenna tulen tuvalle kymmeneksi. tällä kertaa aion ehtiä!

----------


## Iletys

> Saattaa olla, että huomenna on melko hiljaista Bembölessä klo 10. IK-laiset taitavat ajaa omia seuraharjoituksiaan ja suurin osa muusta vakioporukasta taitaa olla Lohjalla Oktoberfestissä? Sääennuste vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Voisihan sitä muutaman tunnin ulkoilla?



Jaa. Onko meillä seuraharjoitukset.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Jos
- keli on ok
- ei oo märkää
- pyörä tuntuu ajokuntoiselta
- saan luvan emännältä

niin saatanpa tulla minäkin. Mut jos ei näy niin ei tartte ootella. 

Kaks kertaa yritin tällä viikolla käydä pitemmällä lenkillä, ekalla sain sateen niskaan, toisella oli vaan märkää > kuiva keli tilauksessa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Ajeltiin rauhallisesti viiden hengen voimin Bemböle-Otalampi-Lohja-Degerby-Masala, tauko Tytyrin ABC:llä. Masalassa porukka hajaantui ja tultiin kahden hengen voimin takaisin kaupunkiin Lauttasaaren kautta, kilsoja yhteensä päivälle 188.

----------


## etuhaarukka

Itsellä meni lenkki plörinäksi. tuli total body shutdown. Ei vaan kroppa toiminu ollenkaan. Lenkin jälkeen oli kyllä pettynyt fiilis, kun hidastin muitakin niin paljon ja vetotyökin jäi. Kiitos muille tuesta lenkin aikana! Ensi kerralla täytyy valmistautua hieman paremmin.

----------


## Heikki

Tupalenkkien kultainen sääntö on niiden alusta asti ollut "lenkille ei ketään tiputeta eikä porukasta jätetä". Eihän siitä mitään tulisi, kohta yhteislenkeille ei uskaltautuisi kukaan aloittelija. Vetovuorojen välliinjääminen myös aivan normaalia. Pääasia, että pääsit täysin katkeamatta kotiin. Kuten sanoin, näitä on sattunut meille kaikille joskus.

----------


## VPR

> Jaa. Onko meillä seuraharjoitukset.



Eiks nyt oo siirtymäkausi? Mä olin metässä viikonlopun.

Katellaan vielä tota ens viikonloppua, on vähän auki että pääsenkö lauantaina vai en. Alle 10 asteen päivälämpötilassa en kuitenkaan lähde maantielenkille enää.

----------


## VPR

> jos on kelejä niin lauantaina 5.10. voisi ajella aurinkovarauksella perinteistä Räyskälän suuntaa esim näin: http://goo.gl/maps/TuQKb
> 
> Jos on kiinnostusta ja kelejä niin selvitän onko Räyskälässä enää mikään paikka auki lokakuussa.



Viikonloppu näyttää lämpenevän eli nyt viimeinen kuulutus ajohaluista tai lenkki peruuntuu.

----------


## mikko-a

*Su 6.10. Tupalenkki klo. 10:00. Karkkilan kierros:* http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3472231

Lauantaina olen estynyt ja sunnuntainakin aikataulurajoitteinen, joten tässä maltillisen mittainen vaihtoehto aurinkoiselle syyspäivälle. Keskinopeus hakeutuneen alueelle 29-31 tasaisella kuormalla. Tauko Karkkilan ABC:llä.

P.S. Itselläni pieni peruuttamisen riski jos lauantaisessa säbäturnauksessa menee paikkoja rikki.

----------


## VPR

> Viikonloppu näyttää lämpenevän eli nyt viimeinen kuulutus ajohaluista tai lenkki peruuntuu.



Tämä peruttu, menen HePon lauantailenkille.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Miten olisi Tupalenkki huomenna pk-tyyliin ja sellainen noin 120km? Lähtö klo 10 ja minun pitää ainakin olla takaisin Tuvalla viimeistään klo 15.

Taidanpa lähteä Maunulan Majalle Kalevin hiekkatieretkelle Pirttimäelle ja takaisin.

----------


## mikko-a

> *Su 6.10. Tupalenkki klo. 10:00. Karkkilan kierros:* http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3472231



Oli mukava syyslenkki. Tuvalta lähti 4 kuskia ja Veikkolasta liittyi 2 mukaan. Tiet oli märkiä koko matkan Karkkilaan, mutta tauon jälkeen auringon pasteen myötä baanakin kuivui. Veikkolan duo ja kolmas kuski koukkasi kotia kohti Selkin jälkeen. Loput kolme tuli loppumatkan hyvällä vauhdilla, välillä ylämäissä pulssia kohotellen. 
Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseuralaisille.

----------


## PekkaO

Kiitoksia Karkkilan lenkkiseurasta. Oli ihan paremmasta päästä kauden lenkkejä. Loppupätkän ylämäki-irrottelut olivat oikein hauskoja.

----------


## opander

Kiitos myös omasta puolesta. Mukava lenkki ja ylämäkikirit jättivät sopivasti harjoittelumotivaatiota ensi kauteen.

----------


## Raimo

Toinen Veikkolan duosta kiittää lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas crossitekniikkatreeniä Sellon Pyörältä klo 18:15.
Ajetaan rundia talin täyttömäen suunnalla. Mukana muutama MK-tehoinen veto. Kesto n. 1,5 tuntia.

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

Viime viikon kolmetuntisen lenkin ajoi 8 ajajaa, ja lisäksi yksi ajaja hieman lyhyemmän version.

----------


## tipsu

*Ajokauden päättäjäiset perjantaina 8.11. klo 18 alkaen ravintola Vltava (Elielinaukiolla). Tervetuloa!

*Aiemmista vuosista tutut ajokauden   päättäjäiset "After Bike" järjestetään siis perjantaina 8.11. Paikalle   voi tulla milloin vain illan aikana, ja ohjelmassa jutustelua lenkeiltä /   foorumilta tuttujen ihmisten kanssa. Mahdollisesti lähdetään vielä   jatkamaan iltaa, jos tanssijalka riittävän monella vipattaa  :Hymy:  Hauskaa on varmasti muutenkin. 

Tule katsomaan, minkälaisia ihmisiä spandexien alla piileskelee! Asu vapaa, mutta suotava.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas crossicruisailua Sellon Pyörältä klo 18:15.
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## tee_pu

Selviikö cyclojen mukan maasturilla?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Selviikö cyclojen mukan maasturilla?



Hyvinkin. Paikoin on nimittäin niin jyrkkiä mäkiä että maasturin pienemmät välitykset auttaa kivasti.

----------


## tee_pu

Mikäli oloni on huomenna vielä yhtä luottavainen kuin tänään niin saavun paikalle. Tarkkailemaan millaista menoa siel oikeen on.

----------


## tee_pu

Kiitoksia lenkistä. Hieman ehkä odotin kovempia mäkiä lenkin varrella, mutta näköjään ne mehut noihinkin mäkiin jäi. Ja pieni alkuveryttelyhän ei varmaan auttanut ollenkaan energian varaston loppumiseen lopussa...

----------


## VPR

Ensimmäinen jyrkkä mäki eli Murhamäki jätettiin tällä kerralla väliin. Pakkanen yllätti pyöräilijät, ennusteen mukaan piti olla +3 mutta alimmillaan oli -4. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/391363957

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kiitokset mukana rymistelijöille. Itsellä oli vähän teknisiä ongelmia, yksi rengasrikko ja yksi hajonnut vaihdekahva. Sisärenkaanvaihto näköjään sujui pk-sykkeillä:
Valinnan kesto	0:06:20	 	
Syke min	107	bpm	
Syke keskiarvo	117	bpm	
Syke max	131	bpm

----------


## karhile

Onkos tulevan keskiviikon lenkki palauttelua,sulattelua, PK:ta, VK:ta, MK:ta vai peräti IK :Sekaisin: :ta? Viime vuoden viikko-ohjelman perusteella olisi jotain rauhallista ajoa luvassa, mutta voiko siihen luottaa? Tähän mennessä on hyvin seurattu tuota viime kauden runkoa.

Löysikö Ile jo kotiinsa viime viikkoiselta lenkiltä? Pysähdyttiin kyllä vähän matkan päähän ja Jari lähti noutamaan pysähtynyttä poikasta, mutta eipä ketään enää löytynyt, joten jatkettiin sitten murheellisina matkaa.

----------


## VPR

Ite ainakin ajattelin ajaa keskiviikkona rauhallista tahtia. Ile tuli Högnäsissä vastaan ja ajoi Keskuspuistoon saakka letkan mukana.

----------


## Iletys

> Onkos tulevan keskiviikon lenkki palauttelua,sulattelua, PK:ta, VK:ta, MK:ta vai peräti IK:ta? Viime vuoden viikko-ohjelman perusteella olisi jotain rauhallista ajoa luvassa, mutta voiko siihen luottaa? Tähän mennessä on hyvin seurattu tuota viime kauden runkoa.
> 
> Löysikö Ile jo kotiinsa viime viikkoiselta lenkiltä? Pysähdyttiin kyllä vähän matkan päähän ja Jari lähti noutamaan pysähtynyttä poikasta, mutta eipä ketään enää löytynyt, joten jatkettiin sitten murheellisina matkaa.



Kiitos huolehtivaisuudesta! Suunniteltu tekninen pysähtymiseni kestikin oletettua kauemmin ja siksi en pitänyt asiasta mitään isompaa ääntä. Kun kirmasin taas pyörän selässä, niin huomasin reittivalintoja olevan huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä mielikuvitukseni antoi myöden. Eli hukuin valintoihin. Ei mulla mitään väliä, mutta olishan sitä voinut jäädä siihen oottelemaan että joku tulee hakemaan. Eli pitäkää te järkevät ihmiset ääntä kun tulee tekninen ja ei kannata varmaan lähteä yksin arpomaan minne ne meni vaan jää ootteleen noutajaa.

----------


## karhile

> Ile tuli Högnäsissä vastaan ja ajoi Keskuspuistoon saakka letkan mukana.



Hikikarpalot :Hymy:  sillmissäni lienee vieneet havaintokyvyn tuon toteamiseksi, mutta hyvinhän se sitten lopulta menikin.
Ajelen sitten VPR:n perässä rauhallisesti jos Jari vetääkin kovaa. Toki VPR:n rauhallinen ajo saattaa olla täysin jotain muuta kuin meikäläisen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, ajellaan samanlaista siirtymäkauden cruisailuvauhtia kuin viime viikolla.
Reitiksi piirsin tuollaisen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3563570
joka sisältää myös vähän keskiviikkolenkeillä ennen ajamatonta pätkää.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viisi ajajaa ajeli mukavan kosteassa, lämpimässä ja pimeässä säässä keskiviikkoillan lenkin.
Lopussa ajettiin finaalina vielä kyntöpellon ylitys, joka sai mun luokittelukarttaan luokituksen C3. Lisäsin myös kuusi muuta pätkää reitin varrelta luokittelukarttaani.

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UT...002d8cfce43289

Klikkaa yhdyspätkän karttaviivaa, niin näet luokittelutekstin. (Uudet lisäykset listan lopussa).

----------


## Tassu

Keliennuste hyvä eli olen tekemässä uutta aluevaltausta eli lähen ajeleen joko maasturilla tai cyclorenkaisella maantiepyörällä lenkuraa (67km), joka pitää sisällään asfalttia ja hiekkapohjaista ulkoilureittiä, voihan siellä olla vähän vaikeempaakin kun en tunne koko reittiä ennestään. Lähtö reittilinkin alkupäästä klo 9.00 ja tarkoitus ei ole ohittaa Bemböleä (lue: Nupurintien alikulku 10 km) ennen klo 9.30. Vinkit reitin suhteen tervetulleita, varsinkin jos lähdet messiin.

Kahvitauko joko Luukissa (36km) tai Pirttimäessä (48km).

Editoin tähän viestiin aamulla klo 8.30, jos en lähde sääolosuhteisiin tai muihin force majour juttuihin vedoten.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3587039

Huom! Tämä on ns. testilenkki eli testailen olenko osannut suunnitella reittiä wepissä ja osaanko suunnata, jos jokin meni vikaan eli poikkeamat mahdollisia. Vauhti maltillinen.

Ja se toinen huom! on kaiketi se kesäaikaan siirtyminen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen crossilenkillä käydään ajamassa Loojärven lenkki: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316 
PK:ta pidetään vauhtina.
http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Kane

> Huomisen crossilenkillä käydään ajamassa Loojärven lenkki: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316 
> PK:ta pidetään vauhtina.
> http://fillarikalenteri.fi/



Oli lähes yhtä jännittävää fillaroida pimeässä kuin yösuunnistaminen. Taidokkaasti vedetty lenkki, ja mulle ihan riittävän tekninenkin. Tossa mun jälki eilisestä lenkistä: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/397618851

----------


## kp63

Säävarauksella la tupalenkki säästä riippuen 120-160km. lähtöaika perinteinen 10 tai jos sään kannalta 9 parempi niin sitten se. Rauhallinen PK-lenkki roadilla, itellä cc road renkailla.

----------


## kp63

Näytää ennusteet siltä että tuvalta klo 10 tommonen ja vienee tauolla yhteensä noin 6h. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...09580f36&msa=0

----------


## Heikki

Mukana. 
Mukana myös peesikaverien pelastajat: http://www.crudproducts.com/products/roadracer

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illalla taas crossilenkkiä. http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## tipsu

Nostetaanpas taas tämä: 


 *Ajokauden päättäjäiset perjantaina 8.11. klo 18 alkaen ravintola Vltava (Elielinaukiolla). Tervetuloa!

*Aiemmista vuosista tutut ajokauden   päättäjäiset "After Bike" järjestetään siis perjantaina 8.11. Paikalle   voi tulla milloin vain illan aikana, ja ohjelmassa jutustelua lenkeiltä /   foorumilta tuttujen ihmisten kanssa. Mahdollisesti lähdetään vielä   jatkamaan iltaa, jos tanssijalka riittävän monella vipattaa  :Hymy:  Hauskaa on varmasti muutenkin. 

Tule katsomaan, minkälaisia ihmisiä spandexien alla piileskelee! Asu vapaa, mutta suotava.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vaihteeksi kevyttä crossilenkkiä tarjolla keskiviikkona 13.11.
Ajetaan Lauttasaaren kierros vastapäivään. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3645471

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

TUPA-lenkki la ?. Lupailee poutaa ja noin +8. Löytyskö vielä seuraa maantielle kevyt PK1 tasoinen jotain 5-6h lenkki kaffipaussilla. Vois ajella ensin vastaiseen lounaaseen Karjaa tms ja lasketella myötäiseen takas.

----------


## Ari_T

> TUPA-lenkki la ?. Lupailee poutaa ja noin +8. Löytyskö vielä seuraa maantielle kevyt PK1 tasoinen jotain 5-6h lenkki kaffipaussilla. Vois ajella ensin vastaiseen lounaaseen Karjaa tms ja lasketella myötäiseen takas.



Kyllähän sitä voisi lähteä ajelemaan vielä kerran maantietä, kun lupaa noin hyvää säätä. Toki sääennusteen pitäisi toteutua myös tuossa muodossa - märällä menen sorateille.

----------


## kp63

> TUPA-lenkki la ?. Lupailee poutaa ja noin +8. Löytyskö vielä seuraa maantielle kevyt PK1 tasoinen jotain 5-6h lenkki kaffipaussilla. Vois ajella ensin vastaiseen lounaaseen Karjaa tms ja lasketella myötäiseen takas.



*TUVALLE LA klo 10.* Tossa lenkki ja tietenkin vastapäivään. Itellä CC, jossa alla sellaset nakit, että Arin legendaariset umpijöötit jää toiseksi. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...ba2c5cdb&msa=0

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Mukana tupalenkillä. Crossarilla.

----------


## Iletys

Tupalenkillä kansipaikan varaan.

----------


## VPR

Rundmalmintie-Kingstorpintie taitaa olla sitten hiekkaa eli varautukaa sen mukaan.

----------


## kp63

tack ei me sieltä vedetä vaan tähtelää, on niin perus setti ettei tarvi karttaa

----------


## kp63

Hyvä lenkki, täytyy toivoa että vielä maantie kelejä riittäs. Antero oli laittanut JE:n vakoilee miten IK:ssa nykyään treenataan  :Hymy: . Kiitos kaikille seurasta.

----------


## Iletys

No JE oli sitä mieltä, että PK1 vauhti on pirun kovaa. Eli kait sitä kovassa kunnossa ollaan niin kuin aina espoon lenkeillä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas Sellon Pyörältä crossilenkkiä klo 18:15 (Alberganesplanadi 1, Espoo).
Reittinä Loojärven kierros nyt vastapäivään. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316
Vauhtina M-50:n PK/VK.

Fillarikalenteri on alhaalla, joten ilmoittautumisia voi nyt sitten kuittailla tänne (osallistujia kyllä on jo tiedossa, joten lenkki kyllä ajetaan).

----------


## Kane

> Huomenna taas Sellon Pyörältä crossilenkkiä klo 18:15 (Alberganesplanadi 1, Espoo).
> Reittinä Loojärven kierros nyt vastapäivään. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316
> Vauhtina M-50:n PK/VK.
> 
> Fillarikalenteri on alhaalla, joten ilmoittautumisia voi nyt sitten kuittailla tänne (osallistujia kyllä on jo tiedossa, joten lenkki kyllä ajetaan).



Pitäisi mallata tällä kertaa eli näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna mukaan.

----------


## TimeMa

Tukossa ja tulossa myös jos ehdin...

----------


## Tassu

Hah, mäkin oon tulossa. "crossarilla", mahtuu/eimahdu/mahtuu....

----------


## Kane

Oli kiva lenkki. Loojärven kierros on sellainen jota voi ajaa useammankin kerran syksyssä. Herätin hilpeyttä kun minulta irtosi takarengas yhdessä kuopassa. No ei se kokonaan irti lähtenyt. Mitä nyt siirtyi muutaman sentin kun pikalinkku oli löysällä. No, mitä näitä laskemaan, sattuuhan sitä paremmissakin piireissä.

----------


## VPR

Tänään ohiajaessani huomasin järkytyksekseni että Mäntynummen Shell on lopettanut. Tilalle avataan jonkin sortin ravintola.

----------


## kp63

Lepää rauhassa. Kaipauksella KP.

----------


## Iletys

> Tänään ohiajaessani huomasin järkytyksekseni että Mäntynummen Shell on lopettanut. Tilalle avataan jonkin sortin ravintola.



Joku sanoi, että se lopetus liittyy jotenkin siihen, että pohjavesi ja bensiini ei sovi yhteen. Alkuun luulin että lopetus liittyy jotenkin KP:n toimintaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ke klo 18:15 Sellon Pyörältä crossilenkki Klaukkalan suuntaan: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3717395 (myötäpäivään). Perusvauhdikasta ajoa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Spesiaali!

Lauantaina 30.11. crossilenkki Karkkilan suuntaan. Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10. Kahvitauko Karkkilassa. Ajoaika n. 7 tuntia. Valot mukaan. Reitti: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510 (vastapäivään).

----------


## Kane

> Spesiaali!
> 
> Lauantaina 30.11. crossilenkki Karkkilan suuntaan. Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10. Kahvitauko Karkkilassa. Ajoaika n. 7 tuntia. Valot mukaan. Reitti: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510 (vastapäivään).



Täytyy tulla spessulla tähän spesiaaliin mutta nastoja en ehdi saada alle. Jos toi on siis sataviiskymppinen niin siirtymillä tietää kahtasataa. Rankkaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Taitaa joku räntäsadealue lähestyä pohjoisesta. Kohtuullistetaan lenkin pituutta n. 5-tuntiseksi. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3727757

----------


## Kane

Kiitos taas Jarille hyvin speksatusta lenkistä. Pidempikin olisi mennyt mutta onni onnettomuudessa sillä minulla olikin iltamenoa :-) Vapaaratas tosiaan jäätyi ja oli mielenkiintoista ryttyyttää Vihdin perukoilla "ketjut koko ajan kireällä". Nousumetrejä tuli mun mittarin mukaan 1,4 km.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna maanantaina tarjolla pitempää lenkkiä arki-illaksi. Lähtö 18.00 Olarin koulun risteyksestä. Alkumatkalta voi yrittää hypätä kyytiin 11,5 km alikulun kohdalla, ajoaika tuonne n. 30-35 minuuttia. Reittiä voidaan lyhentää Lauttasaaren osalta. Tarkoitus ajaa maltilla, mutta Saunalahdesta alkaa mäkiosuus, jossa itse kukin voi rääkätä itseään haluamallaan tavalla. Mäkien takia reitillä myös erittäin vauhdikkaita laskuja.

Cyclo/mtb - nastat ehkä paras. Itse katon huomenna kelin ja tulen joko cc-renkaisella pyörällä tai vaihdan maasturiin nastakiekot. 

Tässä jonkinlainen kartta
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6149844

EDIT: Nyt näyttää siltä, että nastat ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto.

----------


## JiiTee

Pärjäisiköhän nastoilla vain edessä?

----------


## VPR

> Pärjäisiköhän nastoilla vain edessä?



Ehkä 10 metriä, sitten on luut poikki.

----------


## JiiTee

> Ehkä 10 metriä, sitten on luut poikki.



Heh

----------


## Tassu

> EDIT: Nyt näyttää siltä, että nastat ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto.



Haa, kaksi hemmoa taiteili matkaa nastattomalla takarenkaalla, propsit heille siitä. Kokonaisuudessaan 4 kuskia eikä tarvinnu yksin ajaa metriäkään. Thanks! Jäätä oli kyllä erittäin yllättävissä paikoissa, joten hyvä suoritus kun kukaan ei kaatunu kertaakaan vaikka pari kertaa oli tosi lähellä (loppuvaiheessa JiiTeen kanssa kahdestaan).

----------


## JiiTee

> Haa, kaksi hemmoa taiteili matkaa nastattomalla takarenkaalla, propsit heille siitä. Kokonaisuudessaan 4 kuskia eikä tarvinnu yksin ajaa metriäkään. Thanks! Jäätä oli kyllä erittäin yllättävissä paikoissa, joten hyvä suoritus kun kukaan ei kaatunu kertaakaan vaikka pari kertaa oli tosi lähellä (loppuvaiheessa JiiTeen kanssa kahdestaan).



Kiitos Tassu! Mainio lenkki! 
Pari kertaa tarjosi takapäätä eteen ihan mallikkaasti. Komppaan Tassua: tänään olisi nastat edessä ja takana ollut paras valinta. Suurin osa matkasta olisi ollut ajettavissa pelkillä kesärenkaillakin. Mutta niissä yllättävissä paikoissa ei ainakaan mun taidoilla olisi ollut mitään mahdollisuuksia pysyä pystyssä ja väylällä. On se jännää, miten vesi pysyy mäessäkin niin, että sitä riittää jäätymään kunnolla!

----------


## supertele

Onkos huomenna tarkoitus ajella?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, crossilenkkiä taas huomenna (ke) Sellon pyörältä klo 18:15.
Reittinä Malminkartano-Paloheinä-Herttoniemi-Veräjämäki-Taivaskallio : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3746459
Halukkaat voivat jättää vuorien ylitykset väliin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Tulipahan sitten tämäkin koettua, eksyin peesistä. Malminkartanon mäkeä alas laskettaessa keskityin niin paljon kuoppien väistelyyn, että en huomannut seurata edellä meneviä. Alhaalla parkkipaikalla huomasin yllätyksekseni olevani ainoa pyöräilijä. Ymmärsin toki heti kääntyneeni jossain väärään, mutta arvasin väärin ja lähdin etsimään muita mäen eteläpuolelta, ja lopulta uudestaan mäen päältä, mutta kun sieltäkään ei näkynyt loittonevia perävaloja, päätin jatkaa lenkkiä itse. Ajelin Vantaanjoen varrelle ja Veräjämäkeen, mutta kun sielläkään ei näkynyt tuttuja, suuntasin kotiin. Toivottavasti ette jääneet etsimään minua pitkään, eikä kenenkään lenkki mennyt pilalle minun takiani.

Tajusin vasta nyt lenkin jälkeen että tuossa on myös tuo reittilinkki. Illalla kun katsoin, oli vain lueteltu nuo vuoret. Joka tapauksessa pitänee vastaisuudessa panostaa enemmän tuohon reitin ennalta opetteluun, vaikka onkin petollisen helppoa vain peesata edellä meneviä, ja luottaa siihen että joku muu navigoi.

PS Toivottavasti teknisistä ongelmista kärsinyt lenkkiseuralainen selvisi takaisin kotiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jep, näin kävi. Hetki siinä odoteltiin ja ajettiin takaisin päin pätkän matkaa ja ihmeteltiin minne mies oli kadonnut ja sitten jatkettiin lenkkiä eteenpäin. Olisi pitänyt niissä parissa haarautumassa varmaan hidastaa ja tarkistaa että kaikki osaavat kääntyä oikeaan suuntaan, mutta sitä ei sitten tullut tehtyä kun näkyvyys oli kuitenkin hyvä. Mutta tosiaan siinä alamäessä joutuu katseen pitämään aika tarkkaan vaan polussa eikä välttämättä sitten näe minne porukka on menossa.

Reitille oli tullut yllätyksiä sen jälkeen kun se pari vuotta sitten. Malminkartanon pohjoisosassa on uutta rakennelmaa ja se eksytti meidät pois reitiltä. Sama tapahtui myös Pohjois-Kaarelassa ja Paloheinässä. Pitää varmaan käydä valoisaan aikaan etsimässä mitä kautta siellä voi nykyään ajaa.

Tänään muuten jätettiin sitten Viikin kurvailut väliin ja käännyttiin kotiin päin Veräjälaakson kohdalta. N. 40 km tuli kuitenkin mittariin.

----------


## supertele

> PS Toivottavasti teknisistä ongelmista kärsinyt lenkkiseuralainen selvisi takaisin kotiin.



Hyvin selvisin. Onneksi tuli revittyä vaihtaja irti ja pystyin rullailemaan. Kantaen olisi ollut turhan pitkä matka  :Hymy:  Mulla pakka oli sen verran kulunut ja ketju uusi, ettei yhdistelmällä pystynyt polkea yhtään. Tai justiinsa sen verran, että loivassa alamäessä sai pikkasen kelattua vauhtia lisää, muuten meni potkutteluksi ja juoksuksi. Eikös pyörän kanssa juokseminen ole ihan lajinomaista cyclocross-harjoittelua? 

Matkalla ehti sen verran mietiskellä, että muistin edellisellä lenkillä kaatuneeni jäisessä kohdassa vaihtajapuolelle, enkä tarkastellut vahinkoja, kun mikään ei tuntunut menneen rikki. Ilmeisesti jotain oli kuitenkin vääntynyt sen verran, että sisimmällä rattaalla kävi sitten noin. Peilistä taitaa syyllinen löytyä tällä kertaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ensi keskiviikkona (11.12.) Lepuskin iltalenkillä vuorossa taas kevyt lenkki (sykkeet n. 20 alle viime kertojen tason). Lenkin pituus n. 2 tuntia. Laitan reittispeksiä myöhemmin (vaikkapa Helsingin keskuspuiston suuntaan).

----------


## Tassu

Sääennuste maanantaille (9.12) on aika kiva eli jos keli ei vallan kylmäksi / lumiseksi mene niin tarkoitus olis taas ajella Olarin koulun risteyksestä klo 18.00, suuntana keskuspuisto-suna-vanttila-kurttila-saunalahti-rantaraitti-jostainkohtaa kotiinpäin. 

Huomenna sunnuntaina (8.12.) lähen tutkiin vähän linjoja eli jos joku haluaa jo huomenna lähtee messiin niin samainen risteys klo 10.00. Tavoite max. 2 h.

----------


## Tassu

Pakkasennuste kovahko ja kurkku vähän ilmottelee eli jätetään tänään ajamatta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ensi keskiviikkona (11.12.) Lepuskin iltalenkillä vuorossa taas kevyt lenkki (sykkeet n. 20 alle viime kertojen tason). Lenkin pituus n. 2 tuntia. Laitan reittispeksiä myöhemmin (vaikkapa Helsingin keskuspuiston suuntaan).




Ajellaan illalla vaikka joku tuollainen n. 35 km lenkura:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3770271

----------


## kp63

miksi ridewithgps topografiasta aina puuttuu loppu???

----------


## ebtre

Jari, oiskohan tota reittiä mahdoton ajaa toiseen suuntaan? Ei oo haudanvakavaa, mutta olis Ruoholahtelaiselle ns. helpompi ja voisin vielä vähän vajaakuntoisena jättäytyä keskustan tienoilla pois paluumatkalla.

Mutta ei se siihen kaadu.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ajetaanpa sitten toiseen suuntaan. Eli myötäpäivään.

----------


## VPR

Tänään olikin niin jäistä että reittiä siirrettiin hieman paremmin pitäville alustoille. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/414705657

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Lepuskin crossilenkillä ajetaan parisen tuntia perusvauhdikasta ajoa. Kokeillaan ajaa vaikka tuollainen variaatio Tapanilan lenkistä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3790680

Lähtö siis Sellon pyörältä klo 18:15

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna Lepuskin crossilenkillä ajetaan parisen tuntia perusvauhdikasta ajoa.



Olimmuuten mielettömän makee lenkki tänään. Reitti aivan loistava ja kelikin erittäin oivallinen. Kuulemma ei ajettu ihan  suunnitelman mukaan, joten tosa.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/417154293

Kiitän!

EDIT: 5 kuskia ajoi koko lenkin

----------


## supertele

Höh. Kova aikomus oli saapua paikalle, mutta säätäminen meni pitkäksi, olin kotona 18.05 ja lamppukin oli jäänyt lataamatta.
Täytyypä käydä kiertämässä tuo lenkki itsekseen, kun noin isoja kehu saa reitti.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Toivotan Espoon lenkkiläisille rauhallista Joulua ja onnellista Uutta Vuotta.
Keskiviikkoillan crossilenkit jatkuvat taas pyhien jälkeen, eli 8.1.2014.

----------


## Tassu

Mää tässä juon aamukaffetta ja mietin josko lähtisin ulkoiluttaan pyörää tonne ulos, kun näyttäis siltä, että ei satais muutamaan tuntiin. Eilen kyllä hahmottelin reittiä Kirkkonummen suuntaan > kelviä/maantietä/hiekkatietä, jotain 80 km tais olla kokonaispituus. Jos joku aattelee samoin niin varmaan tossa klo 11 ajelen Olarin Prisman ohi (Kuitinmäentie, parkkihallin kohdalla liikennevalot), siitä Friisilän mäkkärin ohi suuntana Kirkkonummen ja Espoon yhdistävä silta Kivenlahden kohdalla. Joo, tosi lyhyt varotusaika, mutta tulipahan nyt.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna maanantaina 6.1. lenkille joko aamusta tai iltapäivästä? 
Paikallisesti hiekkateitä tai sit vähän kauemmas (yllä oleva lännen suunta jees)? 
Saa vaikuttaa.
Jos ei tule kannanottoja niin kerron sit jossain vaiheessa mitä teen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikko-illan crossilenkit jatkuvat 8.1. kevyellä lenkillä. Lenkin pituus on 30 km, mutta osittain rankan reitin takia aikaa varataan 2 tuntia. Lähtö Sellon Pyörältä klo 18:15. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3867850

----------


## memppu

Näyttää niin hyvältä, että voisin hypätä mukaan Lintuvaarassa Sinirinnantien kohdalla.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenaamulla Olarin koulun risteys klo 10. Suunta jonnekin, aika, ehkäpä sellanen 4 tuntia.

----------


## Kane

> Keskiviikko-illan crossilenkit jatkuvat 8.1. kevyellä lenkillä. Lenkin pituus on 30 km, mutta osittain rankan reitin takia aikaa varataan 2 tuntia. Lähtö Sellon Pyörältä klo 18:15. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3867850



Jari, - oliko mulla väärä reitti ladattuna vai olinko muuten 'kebabilla' sillä speksin ja toteutuneen reitin ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/426767176) ero ei ihan mahdu satunnaishajonnan piiriin :-)

----------


## VPR

Missasitte käännöksen Petikon Pimeydessä? Tulitte vastaan Petikon ja Martinlaakson välissä, siellä Petikossa oli kyllä aika pimeää ja mäkistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## memppu

Kiitos vielä hyvästä lenkistä! Harmi että rengasrikkoni hieman hidasti menoa!

----------


## juuva

Pimeää oli petikossa ja hauskaa vaikkei ihan reitillä pysyttykään. Kotona odotti joulupukilta unohtunut crc:n paketti ja saunaankin kerkesi hyvin rengasrikosta huolimatta. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille ja pahoittelut jos jonon viimeinen joutui väistelemään minua.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Joo, Petakselle menevä polku ei halunnut tällä kertaa tulla löydetyksi, joten reititin sakkolenkiksi hieman kurvailuja Louhelan suuntaan.

----------


## Tassu

Maanantaina 13.1. klo 18 Olarin koulun risteyksestä paikallinen iltalenkki. Vois vaikka ajaa Pirttimäkeen ja takas (vähän kiertäen) hiekkaväyliä pitkin. Pakkasen kiristyessä vauhti hiljenee.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna keskiviikkona vajaan parin tunnin cx-lenkki melko rauhallisella vauhdilla pääasiassa metsän suojassa. Pakkaskelillä ei oikein ole kiva kovin kovaa vetää kun keuhkot kärsii kylmästä ilmasta.
Siis Sellon pyörältä klo 18:15. Laitan reittisuunnitelmaa huomenna jos ehdin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Haa, fillarikalenteri on taas hengissä. Joten ilmoittautumisia voi laittaa taas sinne. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/
Illaksi ennustetaan pakkasta noin -9. Ajetaan jokin lyhyempi lenkki, vaikka n. 1,5 tuntinen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkolenkillä kaksi ajajaa ajoi 10 asteen pakkasessa pikkulenkin Lepuskista Pitkäniittyyn, jonka jälkeen lähdettiin omiin suuntiimme kohti kotia.


http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3929247

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomiseksi on ennustettu sen verran pakkasta että jätetään suosiolla Lepuskin crossilenkki väliin.

----------


## Tassu

Maanantaina 27.1. klo 17.30 Olarin koulun risteys. Suuntana  Henttaa-keskuspuisto-Vanttila-Kurttila-Saunalahti ja jotenki pois.  Cyclolla pärjää. Ysiltä viim. kotona.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Taitaa olla tänään taas turhan raaka ilma iltalenkille, joten jätetään taas väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ens keskiviikkona Lepuskista kurttilan kierros myötäpäivään eli suunnilleen tuo: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zsccwdoinofsjdyr
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

IK32:n lyhyempi su lenkki klo 12 lahnuksen shell. noin 3.5h ilman taukoja. cc tai mtb suht kevyenä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkona ajellaan taas. Reittinä jokin sohjoa ja jäätä välttelevä parituntinen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ensi keskiviikkona Lepuskin crossilenkillä ajetaan taas kevyt lenkki, joka soveltuu hyvin myös aloittelijoille. Ajetaan asfalttia pitkin kun hiekkatiet on aika kurjassa kunnossa.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kaivoin arkistosta tuollaisen reittisuunnitelman huomiseksi:
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,0.181789&z=13

(myötäpäivään)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viime viikolla oli yhteensä kuusi ajajaa mukana kurvailemassa mukavasti pakkaskelin kuivaamia polkuja.

Jos tällä viikolla sitten käydään kääntymässä Myllypurossa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4147990

Ajellaan perusripeää vauhtia. Mulla on 29-maasturi järeillä nastarenkailla, joten ei mitään kovaa vauhdin hurmaa kuitenkaan.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## siovene

Hi,
sorry about posting in English, my Finnish is too basic  :Hymy: 


Spring is upon us and the weather is definitely rideable often enough, now. I've already been out 3 times in the past 2 weeks.


Last year I was riding most Sundays with the HePo group that starts at Vantaankoski at 11, but with me living in Espoo, I thought I'd look out for group rides in Espoo.


So are there any group rides in Espoo that are starting already?


I'm looking for a group with average speed of around 32-34 km/h (and hopefully faster later in the season  :Hymy: )


If there is no group, maybe we can organize with a few people?  :Hymy: 


Thanks!
Salvatore

----------


## VPR

The IK-32 guys have been riding all winter but I guess the non-members are too shy to organize rides themselves  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas parin tunnin iltalenkki.
Kesärenkailla varmaan pärjää, kunhan pistosuojaus on kunnossa. Itsellä crossari nastarenkailla.
Yritetään välttää liian kuraisia ja pehmeitä pätkiä.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## juuva

Oliko jo ajatus lähteä hiekkateitä ajamaan, vai pysyttelläänkö enimmäkseen pinnoitetulla tiellä? Entä onko ilmansuunnasta / vaativuudesta noin yleisesti ajatusta? Minulla ei enää nastoja alla ja mahdollisesti jostain löytyvällä jäällä noilla ei uskalla kuin suoraan mennä..

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tuollainen lenkki ajettiin: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4199888

Viisi ajajaa oli mukana. Jäätä ei matkan varrelta enää löytynyt.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas parin tunnin lenkki ulkoiluteillä ja kelveillä ym. 
Ajetaan Tapanilan lenkki mutta nyt myötäpäivään. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3790680

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## siovene

Hey. Anyone up for a 2-3 hour ride tomorrow 22.03.2014 11:00 from Bembölen Kahvitupa? Speed: ~30 km/h.

----------


## kp63

IK-32 have 120km ride (about 4 hour) tomorrow 12.00 from tupa, no brakes. others than club members also welcome.

----------


## siovene

Thanks, I'll join!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin keskiviikkolenkillä on 26.3. vuorossa taas kevyt lenkki. Ajetaan pari tuntia ulkoiluteitä ja pyöräteitä.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Aali

> IK-32 have 120km ride (about 4 hour) tomorrow 12.00 from tupa, *no brakes*. others than club members also welcome.



Aika hurjaa ajella 4 tuntia ilman jarruja  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Jarrut on turhia, ne vaan hidastaa menoa.

----------


## Tassu

Keskiviikkona 26.3. aattelin vetästä alla olevan iltarenkulan niin, että lähtö klo 17 ja paluu viim. klo 20.
Valot pittää ottaa völjyyn, jotta näkee tulla takas, mutta valosaa aikaa on kuitenki enemmistö. 

Jos lenkki peruuntuu jostain syystä, pyrin ilmoittamaan siitä 15.45 mennessä.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6248080 
anna latautua rauhassa

----------


## kp63

Näyttäs Tammaravit olevan virallisesti 2014 tauolla. Nyt kannattaa siis to lenkien porukan alkaa pikkuhiljaa aktivoitumaan ja muodostamaan ketjua tänne tai uutta, jossa tuvalta lähtevät maltillisen vauhdin lenkit olisivat. Olikos semmonen kuin "espoon hitaat" jo olemassa niin eikös sitä voisi käyttää ?

----------


## VPR

On olemassa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Espoon-hitaat

Siellä kuitenkin keskarit lähempänä 25:ttä ja nousevat helposti, tammaraveissa on ajettu selvästi alle 25:n.

----------


## Tassu

Maanantaina palaveerattiin (hepon lenkin vetäjien palaveri) ja oli kyllä puhetta, että tammaravit-ajatus ja -ketju pysyy voimassa edelleen, mutta vaatii kp:n mainitsemaa aktivointia ajajilta, jotta se homma pyörii. VPR aktiivisesti veti tammaraveja viime kaudella, joten kysymys kuuluu jatkuuko sama tyyli tänä vuonna. Itään tulee vastaava uusi lenkki, mutta sillä on vetäjä.

EDIT: Hanna olikin siinä oikeassa ketjussa jo valaissut asiaa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisella crossilenkillä pitäisi kesärenkailla pärjätä. Maastopoluilla voi vielä jäätä olla, mutta vältellään niitä.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eilisen lenkin suunnitelma oli tuo: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4350620
mutta aivan orjallisesti en sitä noudattanut.
Lenkillä oli mukana kuusi ajajaa ja melko vauhdikkaasti saatiin kaahailla pitkin kapeita lähiökatuja ja ulkoiluteitä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna lauantaina Sellon Pyörältä klo 9:30 spesiaali pitempi cyclocrosslenkki Maunulan Majan kautta http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15#post2190015

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna crossikauden finaalilenkki. Ajellaan taas teknisesti helppoja reittejä. http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Reittisuunnitelma illaksi: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4402700

----------


## Tassu

Keskiviikko 16.4. keliennuste loistava, joten klo 17.30 vois lähtee 28-30 vauhtiselle tasaselle lenkille näin:   
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6271376
joku huoltoasema tuossa lähtöpaikassa on

----------


## luppa75

Onko mun kaikki koneet jotenkin pihalla, kun ei kartta aukee millään. Tästä johtuen lähtöpaikka jää hieman epäselväksi. Jos saisin vaikka tekstinä, niin voisin ehkä saapua paikalle, planeettojen ollessa oikeassa asennossa.

----------


## VPR

Se lataa aika hitaasti. Lähtöpaikka on siis Mankin Neste osoitteessa Kuninkaankartanontie 45.

----------


## Tassu

Joo, toi on ollu vähän ongelma toi hidas lataus tuolla gmapilla. Antaa lataa rauhassa vaan niin kyllä se yleensä siitä aukeaa. Pitäs vissiin alkaa käyttää jotain "parempaa".

----------


## luppa75

Kärsivällisyydessä oli siis vika. Nyt näkyy.

----------


## Iletys

> Se lataa aika hitaasti. Lähtöpaikka on siis Mankin Neste osoitteessa Kuninkaankartanontie 45.



Se on nykyään ST1. Ettei siten sekoitu.

----------


## Tassu

> Se on nykyään ST1. Ettei siten sekoitu.



Naurua tähän. Meinasin aloitusilmoon laittaa Mankin teboil, mutta kun teboil-sivuilta sitä ei löytynyt niin sitten tollee ympäripyöreesti. No, tulihan selväksi.

----------


## VPR

> Se on nykyään ST1. Ettei siten sekoitu.



Oli vähän arpomista kumpi se on niin laitoin Neste koska streetviewis se on Neste ja St1:n sivuilla lukee St1 mutta samalla sivulla olevassa kuvassa on Nesteen logot  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hiilari

Terveeks. Olisiko huomenna pääsiäislauantaina lähtijöitä ns. löysälle sataselle? Tuvalta vaikka klo 11?

----------


## VPR

Huomenna IK-32:n pääsiäislenkki. Lähtö IK-32:n kerhohuoneelta (Sunan navetta, Vanha Lagstadintie 5, Espoo) klo 9. Reitti: http://goo.gl/maps/WPBO6

Matkaa tulee 193 km ja arvioitu ajoaika 6–6,5 h. Taukoja pidetään tarvittaessa ja sopivia paikkoja löytyy mm. Saukkolasta, Pusulasta ja Otalammelta.

----------


## VPR

Neljä kuskia lähti matkaan ja kaksi oikaisi aiemmin kotiin. Loput ajoivat 190 km (lopussa vähän oikaistiin) vähän alle kuuteen tuntiin ja keskari oli 32,2 km/h. Lopussa innostuttiin vähän tykittelemään. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## siovene

I'll ride tomorrow Saturday 3.5 from Tupa at 10:30. About 3h at 30-32 km/h. If anyone wants to join, you're welcome!  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Taitaa pitää poutaa la 10.5.? Tarjolla perinteinen tupalenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10, Vihdin mäet: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2925358, ei nopeustavoitteita.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Mukana tupalenkillä!

----------


## usssky

Mukana. 
Janis K.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tarjolla perinteinen tupalenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10, Vihdin mäet



Raportti: omasta puolestani lenkki jäi lyhyeksi. Aika nolo. Nummelan lähellä tuntemattomasta syystä kaaduin suoralla tiellä (ei, en ollut humalassa, lupaan  :Cool: ). Epäilen syyksi omaa ajotaitoa, vaikka tämmöistä ei tapahtunut koskaan ennen. Etukiekko meni poikki:

Itseasiassa parempaa hetkeä kaatumiseen ei voi keksiä: nopeutta ei ollut yli 15km/t, takana ajoivat ehtivät väistää, Nummelan bussipysäkki vain kilometrin päästä. Itselleni ei käytyt yhtään mitään, ei edes naarmuja (hanskat pelastivat). Kiitos lenkkikavereille, kysyivät onko bussirahaa ja lämpimämmät vaatteet, onneksi kaikki tarpeellinen oli mukana. Puolen tunnin kuluttua istuin jo bussissa.

Tämä ei vielä ole tarinan onnellinen loppu. Hieman offtopic, mutta silti. Ikean pikavuoropysäkiltä kotiin on 12km. En halunnut vaivata omaisia ja lähdin kävelemään pyörä käsissä. Finnoontiellä eteeni äskettäin pysähtyi pakettiauto. Luulin, että täällä on "vielä yksi joka ei osaa pysäköintisääntöjä" - mutta kuljettaja lähestyi ja tarjosi kyytiä! Tämä oli lähinnä liikaa hyvää yhdeksi päiväksi. Autosta poistuessani, kysyin, kuinka voin olla hänelle hyödyksi tai avuksi. "Välitä vaan samaa eteenpäin, jos näet jotakuta avun tarpeessa", sanoi mies.

----------


## Tassu

> Raportti: omasta puolestani lenkki jäi  lyhyeksi. Aika nolo. Nummelan lähellä tuntemattomasta syystä kaaduin  suoralla tiellä (ei, en ollut humalassa, lupaan ). Epäilen syyksi omaa ajotaitoa, vaikka tämmöistä ei tapahtunut koskaan ennen. Etukiekko meni poikki:
> 
> KUVAEDIT  
> 
> Itseasiassa parempaa hetkeä kaatumiseen ei voi keksiä: nopeutta ei ollut  yli 15km/t, takana ajoivat ehtivät väistää, Nummelan bussipysäkki vain  kilometrin päästä. Itselleni ei käytyt yhtään mitään, ei edes naarmuja  (hanskat pelastivat). Kiitos lenkkikavereille, kysyivät onko bussirahaa  ja lämpimämmät vaatteet, onneksi kaikki tarpeellinen oli mukana. Puolen  tunnin kuluttua istuin jo bussissa.
> 
> Tämä ei vielä ole tarinan onnellinen loppu. Hieman offtopic, mutta  silti. Ikean pikavuoropysäkiltä kotiin on 12km. En halunnut vaivata  omaisia ja lähdin kävelemään pyörä käsissä. Finnoontiellä eteeni  äskettäin pysähtyi pakettiauto. Luulin, että täällä on "vielä yksi joka  ei osaa pysäköintisääntöjä" - mutta kuljettaja lähestyi ja tarjosi  kyytiä! Tämä oli lähinnä liikaa hyvää yhdeksi päiväksi. Autosta  poistuessani, kysyin, kuinka voin olla hänelle hyödyksi tai avuksi.  "Välitä vaan samaa eteenpäin, jos näet jotakuta avun tarpeessa", sanoi  mies.



Sanosin tähän kohtaan, että sulla on ollu aika huikee lenkki ja toisaalta oli aika huikeeta lukea tuollaista. Hyvä muistutus, että auta kaveria pulassa (tai ainaki kysäse).

----------


## VPR

Moksintiellä tuli tuttuja naamoja vastaan, en valitettavasti ehtinyt moikata kun vauhtia oli 74 km/h  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heikki

Konsta:
Erottuamme siellä Nummelassa jonkin aikaa vielä pohdimme sitä sun yllättävää kuperkeikkaa. Loputukseksi päädyimme, että jostain syystä siinä hiljaisessa vauhdissa sun etupyörä kääntyi yllttäen poikittain ja sinä lensit yli ohjaustangon oman etuvanteesi päälle. Olisitko yrittänyt ottaa tai laittaa takaisin juomapulloa ja siinä samalla tönäissyt ohjaustankoa?
No, onni oli myötä, jos et edelleenkään havaitse pahempia vaurioita itsessäsi, esim kämmenissä. Uusia kiekkoja saa aina kaupasta. 

VPR:
Komea oli tuo teidän klunga, kun syöksyitte navetan mäkeä alas. Jan sanoi havainnensa sinut joukossa.

wilier-08:
Toimme teidän joukosta Siippoon korvessa eksyneen ulkolaisen kaverin takaisin ihmisten ilmoille.

----------


## wilier-08

wilier-08:
Toimme teidän joukosta Siippoon korvessa eksyneen ulkolaisen kaverin takaisin ihmisten ilmoille.[/QUOTE]

Heips Heikki kiitos kun noukitte kadonneen lampaan,tahkoimme sitä t-kaupan mäkeä ees taas,eipähän kukaan huomannut tätä,teilläkin vauhdit nousseet,näimme Hannun Nesteellä,Jan kuulemma hirveessä iskussa?.

----------


## Heikki

Jos sallitaan, pikkaisin vielä spekuloisin syitä Konstan kuperkeikkaan?
Siinähän olimme juuri joutuneet pysähtymään kelvillä, kun tavarajuna piti päästää ensin risteyksestä läpi. Lähes välittömästi tuon risteyksen jälkeen kelvi kaartui aavistuksen oikealle. Nopeutemme oli tuossa lähes kävelyvauhtia. Kun pyörällä ajaa tuota vauhtia kaarteessa, pitää etupyörää jo hieman kääntää, kun normaalissa lenkkivauhdissa käännökset hoituu etupäässä pyörää kallistamalla. Jos sulla tuossa käännöksessä oli oikea käsi irti ohjaustangosta (esim pitelit juomapulloa) ja jos samalla tulikin äkkinäinen tarve jarruttaa (tällöin vasemmalla kädellä etujarrulla). Kun etupyörä oli jo valmiiksi hieman kääntyneenä oikealle, tuo jarrutus käänsi etupyorää lisää. Väistämättömänä lopputuloksena oli, että etupyörä meni poikittain ja kuski lensi yli ohjaustangon suoraan oman etukiekkonsa päälle.
Tuo siis yksi mahdollinen skenaario...

----------


## Heikki

*Tupalenkki la 17.5. klo 10, Bembölen kahvitupa*
Ennusteet näyttäis, että nyt kesä alkaa! http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4709212
Vanha tupalenkkiperiaate pätee: ketään ei lenkille jätetä.

----------


## kp63

ei jaksa noin pitkää, ajan lyhyen oman 50km mustiossa

----------


## jjyrki

Mie jaksan. Näkis uutta maisemaakin, Tuusulan tasangot on jo kovasti tutuksi tulleet. Muita? Montako pitää olla että toteutuu?

----------


## Heikki

^On näitä Tupalenkkejä joskus tullut ajeltua ihan yksinkin!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lauantaina myös Pre-Giro, eli 111 km:n lenkki Giro d' Espoon reittiä.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...09#post2211809

----------


## jjyrki

Olipa hieno tupalenkki tänään. Heikin reitillä oli todella paljon mäennypytystä, hiljaisia pikkuteitä. Karkkilan takaa lähtevä Vattolantie oli elämys. Niin ja kesäkin oli paikalla. Jossain kohtaa meinasi ruveta hyydyttämään mutta kun pysähdyttiin kioskille ja join litran vichyä niin kas, pyörä alkoi taas kulkea. Pitkien pullojen kausi on taas alkanut! 
Hieman murhetta nostatti noiden teiden kunto, potholeja on todella paljon ja niitä on myös isommilla teillä. Tänään ajettiin 4:n porukalla, 4-6 on just sopiva määrä, isommalla porukalla olis vaarana että joku rikkoo renkaansa tai jopa vanteensa kun näkyvyys laumassa heikkenee eikä joka reikää ehdi millään merkata.
Niin, ne numerot: 177 km, 28,4 km/h ja yli 2000 nousumetriä.

----------


## Hiilari

Komean kuuloinen lenkki teillä. Olisi hienoa tulla messiin taas tupalenkeille. Vähän nuo teidän kilometrit hirvittää kun keskarikin on tuota luokkaa. No, huomenna Vantaankoskelle vähän iisimpään ajoon.

----------


## kp63

tupalenkit on lenkkien aatelia. todella kivoja reittejä. ite tykkään ajella just 3-6porukassa ja jonossa jolloin ajaminen tosi rentoa. sääli ettei tänä vuonna ole juurikaan mahiksia enne syksyä.

----------


## Heikki

Kiitos mahtavasta lenkkiseurasta!

Tiedoksi kaikille Karkkilan suunnalla viime vuosina lenkkeilleille: ikäväkseni joudun kertomaan, että suosimamme kahvittelupaikka, Sarin Herkut, joutuu lopettamaan: http://www.sarinherkut.fi/ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarin...025102?fref=ts

kp63: Kyllä me vielä syksylläkin tupalenkkejä ajamme. Kisakunnon optimointi on juuri nyt sulla tärkeintä.

----------


## VPR

Helatorstaina 29.5. pitkää lenkkiä tarjolla, tuvalta klo 10. Arvioitu ajoaika 7 tuntia. https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=60...,22,23&t=m&z=9

----------


## VPR

Nyt lupaa sadetta ja sateella en aja.

----------


## VPR

> Helatorstaina 29.5. pitkää lenkkiä tarjolla, tuvalta klo 10. Arvioitu ajoaika 7 tuntia. https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=60...,22,23&t=m&z=9



Lenkki peruttu koska lämpöä alle 10 astetta ja koko päivä sadetta.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

En tiedä onko huomenna virallista tupalenkkiä, mutta paremman puutteessa ajattelin käydä ajamassa Hiidenveden ympäri. 
-Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta 31.5.2014 klo 10
-Reitin kiertosuunta vastapäivään
-Tauko Saukkolassa
-Vauhti rauhallinen (numeroissa ilmaistuna ehkä 27km/h)
-Mukaan saa tulla

----------


## Heikki

^Näinhän sä juuri määrittelit tupalenkin, kiitos! 

Foreca hieman uhkailee sateella, yr.no taas ei.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Menen ajamaan huomenna torstaina "tammaraviaikaan" lenkin Lepsämän ja Klaukkalan suuntaan, noin 30-vauhtisena. Saa tulla mukaan (peesiin tai vetämään).

----------


## kp63

saatasko la tupapoppoo liikkeelle joku 150...200km kaffitauolla ?

----------


## Heikki

^Sorry kp63, pitää säästellä koipia su Pirkkaan!

----------


## kp63

teen sitten lyhyemmän klaukkalasta.

----------


## happo

Nyt ehdin porukkalenkille kun kisakalenterissa tyhjää. Ensi la 28.6, 10:00 Bembölestä..onko Heikillä reittiä valmiina? :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

La 28.06 yritetään ajaa. IK-32:n ns pitkäsiivu suunnitteilla. Joku 4+4h = 240km tai 3+3+3h=270km tai jotain sinnepäin. Suunta ja reitti sään mukaan.  Rauhallinen PK1 vauhti eli jotain 30+ riippuen reitistä, kuskeista ja tuulista. Minä ja Kulmalan Jari lähdössä ja toivotaan, että saadaan muutama muu seuraksi. Lähtöaika joustava matkan ja sään mukaan tuvalta 07-10, jatkuvalla sateella perutaan. Laita tänne viestiä jos olet tulossa, niin osataan vähän arvioida toteutuuko ja millanen matka ajetaan.

----------


## happo

> La 28.06 yritetään ajaa. IK-32:n ns pitkäsiivu suunnitteilla. Joku 4+4h = 240km tai 3+3+3h=270km tai jotain sinnepäin. Suunta ja reitti sään mukaan.  Rauhallinen PK1 vauhti eli jotain 30+ riippuen reitistä, kuskeista ja tuulista. Minä ja Kulmalan Jari lähdössä ja toivotaan, että saadaan muutama muu seuraksi. Lähtöaika joustava matkan ja sään mukaan tuvalta 07-10, jatkuvalla sateella perutaan. Laita tänne viestiä jos olet tulossa, niin osataan vähän arvioida toteutuuko ja millanen matka ajetaan.



Pitkä siivu kiinnostaisi, mutta nyt oli vielä mielessä perus 150-160 km. Jos tulee porukkaa jollekin lyhyemmälle ja ei ole sateen uhkaa niin se kävisi..

----------


## mikko-a

> La 28.06 yritetään ajaa. IK-32:n ns pitkäsiivu suunnitteilla. Joku 4+4h = 240km tai 3+3+3h=270km tai jotain sinnepäin. Suunta ja reitti sään mukaan.  Rauhallinen PK1 vauhti eli jotain 30+ riippuen reitistä, kuskeista ja tuulista. Minä ja Kulmalan Jari lähdössä ja toivotaan, että saadaan muutama muu seuraksi. Lähtöaika joustava matkan ja sään mukaan tuvalta 07-10, jatkuvalla sateella perutaan. Laita tänne viestiä jos olet tulossa, niin osataan vähän arvioida toteutuuko ja millanen matka ajetaan.



Mukana ... toivottavasti myös loppuun saakka.

----------


## Tommi G

> La 28.06 yritetään ajaa. IK-32:n ns pitkäsiivu suunnitteilla. Joku 4+4h = 240km tai 3+3+3h=270km tai jotain sinnepäin. Suunta ja reitti sään mukaan.  Rauhallinen PK1 vauhti eli jotain 30+ riippuen reitistä, kuskeista ja tuulista. Minä ja Kulmalan Jari lähdössä ja toivotaan, että saadaan muutama muu seuraksi. Lähtöaika joustava matkan ja sään mukaan tuvalta 07-10, jatkuvalla sateella perutaan. Laita tänne viestiä jos olet tulossa, niin osataan vähän arvioida toteutuuko ja millanen matka ajetaan.



Mukana

----------


## VPR

Tiedoksi tännekin että Turuntie välillä Bemböle-Veikkola on päällystetty uudelleen, myös Lapinkyläntiellä on uutta pintaa.

----------


## sykeli

> Tiedoksi tännekin että Turuntie välillä Bemböle-Veikkola on päällystetty uudelleen, myös Lapinkyläntiellä on uutta pintaa.



Jees, viime viikolla toi oli karmeassa kunnossa.  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kp63

> Mukana ... toivottavasti myös loppuun saakka.



Kyllä pysyy. Ajellaan tosi tasasilla tehoilla ja meiltä IK-32:sta tulossa ainakin 5 hlöä eli vetoa riittää. Huolehdi vaan hiilareista ja nesteestä. Lähtö klo 8.00 tuvalta. Eka redi 142km ja vie noin 4.5h eli ota eväät sen mukaan. Tauko Somerolla. 

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...27634,2.460937

----------


## VPR

> Kyllä pysyy. Ajellaan tosi tasasilla tehoilla ja meiltä IK-32:sta tulossa ainakin 5 hlöä eli vetoa riittää. Huolehdi vaan hiilareista ja nesteestä.



Etkö tunnista omaa valmennettavaasi?  :Vink:

----------


## mikko-a

> Etkö tunnista omaa valmennettavaasi?



KP käytti nokkelasti minua 'kanavana' ohjeistaa myös muita ... tai sitten mun alias on vain niin taitavasti naamioitu ... tai sitten KP tarvitsee uudet rillit.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kp63

uuden pään

----------


## kyprok

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta kulkeeko Bodomjärven länsipuoleisilla alueillä mitään polkuverkostoja? Kartan perusteella alue näyttää Nuuksion lailla herkulliselta (Bodomjärvi - Nuuksion Pitkäjärven välinen alue), mutta onko se liian syrjässä ollakseen ulkonaliikkujien suosiossa että siellä olisi minkäänlaisia polkuja?

----------


## VPR

Polkuja on jonkin verran mutta enimmäkseen jengi ajaa ulkoiluteitä pitkin. Esimerkiksi Luukin XCM-kisan reitti kulkee alueen halki. http://www.strava.com/segments/2299504

----------


## Marsusram

Pirttimäen tienoolla suunnistetaan ahkerasti (kuten tänäänkin Iltarastit) kun muiden sopivien paikkojen käyttöä on rajoitettu enemmän.
Eli löytyy polkuja, mutta melko hitaita ja rankkoja korkeuserojen ja maastopohjan takia.
Alueen käyttöä rajoittaa osin suojelualueet ja ratsastusreittikin vie osan poluista. (Tosin enempi Espoon vaakunajälkiä näkee siellä missä ei saisi ratsastaa.)
Lenkkejä saa kuitenkin tehtyä joko ulkoiluteillä tai pikkupoluilla.

----------


## VPR

> Helatorstaina 29.5. pitkää lenkkiä tarjolla



Uusi yritys lauantaina 5.7. tuvalta klo 10. Hieman muokattu reitti: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=60...,22,23&t=m&z=9

Tauot Mäntynummen ruokasali (74 km) ja Kytäjän kioskikeidas (154 km) eli etapit 74 + 78 + 65 = 217 km. Arvioitu ajoaika 7 tuntia.

----------


## happo

Laitetaan tähän myös jos joku ajelisi lyhyempää. Kovempivauhtinen (32km/h) 9:30 tuvalta ja noin 100 km..

----------


## kyprok

Kiitos Marsusramille ja VPR:lle vastauksista. Yritin eilen käydä etsimässä polkuja oittaalta luoteeseen mutta en oikein löytänyt toivomaani. Pitää käydä katsomassa tuo pirttimäen alue seuraavan kerran kun tuolla päin ajelen. Ulkoiluteillä ei niinkään nappaa ajella, mutta jos löytyisi polkuja niin kivahan niitä olisi käydä seurailemassa.

----------


## Tolppis

> Kiitos Marsusramille ja VPR:lle vastauksista. Yritin eilen käydä etsimässä polkuja oittaalta luoteeseen mutta en oikein löytänyt toivomaani. Pitää käydä katsomassa tuo pirttimäen alue seuraavan kerran kun tuolla päin ajelen. Ulkoiluteillä ei niinkään nappaa ajella, mutta jos löytyisi polkuja niin kivahan niitä olisi käydä seurailemassa.



Mulla on noita alueen suunnistuskarttoja ja voisin lähteä joskus mukaan etsimään reittejä.

----------


## happo

> Laitetaan tähän myös jos joku ajelisi lyhyempää. Kovempivauhtinen (32km/h) 9:30 tuvalta ja noin 100 km..



Jep..ajelen omalle lenkille.

----------


## TommiL

Mukana huomenna jos jos tälle kierrokselle on lähtijöitä.






> Uusi yritys lauantaina 5.7. tuvalta klo 10. Hieman muokattu reitti: https://maps.google.fi/maps?saddr=60...,22,23&t=m&z=9
> 
> Tauot Mäntynummen ruokasali (74 km) ja Kytäjän kioskikeidas (154 km) eli etapit 74 + 78 + 65 = 217 km. Arvioitu ajoaika 7 tuntia.

----------


## PPJ

Osaiskohan joku kokeneempi kuski vähän kertoa onko mulla mitään saumaa, tai ylipäätään järkeä, vielä lähteä näille 30+ pitkille lenkeille mukaan. En kuitenkaan halua riippakiveksi joka väsähtää puolessavälissä lenkkiä ja pilaa muiden lenkin.

Itse nyt omat kovimmat lenkit on ollu semmosia ajoaikana 3 tuntia ja risat 28 keskarilla. Juhannuslenkillekin uskaltauduin parin IK-32:n kuskin myötavaikutuksesta ja vakuuttelusta, että jaksan ko. lenkin ja tuulensuojaa on tarvittaessa tarjolla.

Esim. tommonen 32 keskari vaan kuulostaa tämmösen nöösipojan korviin niin paljon rankemmalta kun 28  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Kahdeksan kuskia lähti tuvalta, kaksi heivasi Porkkalassa, yksi ajoi Lohjalla suoraan kotiin ja toinen kääntyi Lohjalta takaisin. Neljä kuskia ajoi koko lenkin 32,2 km/h keskarilla erinomaisessa kelissä. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/535003885

----------


## larppa

Ajetaanko Espoossa vain maantiellä vai myös maastossa?

Olen viikon päästä muuttamassa Mankkaalle ja ajoseura ei olisi tämän jälkeen pahitteksi, jotta oppii tuntemaan lähipolut. Maantiepyörää en enää omista, vaan pysyttelen metsäpoluilla marathon, xc ja kevyt enska tyyppisillä lenkeillä. Onko pk-seudun länsipuolelle olemassa omia lenkkitopikkeja? Useamman itä-Helsingin porukan olen pongannut, mutta en yhtään länsipuolista. Vai sovitaanko lenkeistä jotain muuta informaatiokanavaa käyttäen?

-Lauri

----------


## larppa

> Osaiskohan joku kokeneempi kuski vähän kertoa onko mulla mitään saumaa, tai ylipäätään järkeä, vielä lähteä näille 30+ pitkille lenkeille mukaan.



Porukkaa tuntematta voisin omalla kokemuksella kommentoida. +2 km/h tulee keskariin lisää ihan huomaamatta kun on vetoapua tarjolla. Jos on tuulinen keli, niin letkan hännillä vaikutus on jopa vieläkin voimakkaampi. Omasta jaksamisesta pitää kuitenkin olla sellainen käsitys, että jaksaa pitää vauhtia yli 100 km. Ehkä kannattaa siis koittaa ensin miltä yli 30 vauhti tuntuu 100km lenkillä ja sitten lähteä pidentämään rykäisyjä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti osallistua kevyelle pk-lenkille, jossa ajetaan 27-28 keskarilla 150-200 km. Ei jää itselle sitten paha maku, mutta omaa suorituskykyä tulee kokeiltua.

----------


## ISO-O

Maastoilua mm: 

https://www.google.com/calendar/embe...urope/Helsinki
www.mtbcf.net

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna tiistaina 29.7. klo 18.00 tuvalta n. 55 km lenkki, tupa-veikkola-lapinkylä-evitskog-takaspäin-vols-tupa. Rauhallisen ajon tavoitevauhti n. 28. Lenkkiin sisältyy 2 kpl 35+ n. 5 km vetoa, eka motarin ylityksen jälkeen ja toka lapinkylän alamäen jälkeen. Loppu sopivasti himmaillen tuvalle. 

Ja jos sataa niin en tuukaa. Jos keli tekee tepposet niin vauhti sovitetaan sen mukaan.

----------


## Tassu

Meneepä jännäksi keli, saa nähä...

----------


## pirtti

Moro, onko ajoja Espoosta (Tuvalta tai muualta) ensi viikon tiistai/keskiviikko? Omat vauhdit on varmaan max 28, mutta mulla on yksi ulkomaalainen kolleega käymässä Suomessa ja tulee mukaan, joka ajaa amerikassa naisten (semi-)pro tasolla kisojakin, hän varmaan mielellään ajelee lujempaakin ainakin toisena päivänä jos reitit tuntevaa seuraa vaan löytyy.

----------


## VPR

Ensi viikon tiistaina 12.8. ajetaan Bianchi-cupin maantiekisa Espoossa, ilmeisesti sama reitti kuin viime vuonna. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/358385837

----------


## pirtti

Ok, onko tosta Bianchi-cupin osakilpailusta jossain tarkemmat tiedot (missä pitäisi olla ja monelta).

----------


## VPR

Facebookista löytyy:




> Tiistaina startti ja maalipaikka Pakankylän koululla osoitteessa Snettasintie 9 02740 Espoo.
> Reitti ajetaan siis myötäpäivään. Lähtö Snettasintie 9 kohdilla Pakankylän koululta. Snettasintie-Röyläntie-Bodomintie-Snettasintie. Reitin pituus 11,3 km. Junnut ajaa yhden kierroksen ja avoin 4 kierrosta.
> Junioristartti n. 18.25, siis hieman totuttua aikaisemmin. Syynä tähän bussiaikataulut. Avoin starttaa sitten klo 19. Reittiä ei ole suljettu normaalilta liikenteeltä ja muistetaan pysyä omalla kaistalla. Risteyksissä on liikentenohjaajat ja etuauto pyrkii ohjaamaan vastaantulevan liikenteen sivuun. Reitin pienimmällä tiellä Snettasintiellä ei ole vastaan tulevaa bussiliikennettä, sen sijaan reitin kanssa saman suuntaisesti ajaa bussi kerran tunnissa.





Paikalla viimeistään 15 min ennen starttia ja kilpailumaksu 5 euroa käteisellä.

----------


## Tommi G

> Moro, onko ajoja Espoosta (Tuvalta tai muualta) ensi viikon tiistai/keskiviikko? Omat vauhdit on varmaan max 28, mutta mulla on yksi ulkomaalainen kolleega käymässä Suomessa ja tulee mukaan, joka ajaa amerikassa naisten (semi-)pro tasolla kisojakin, hän varmaan mielellään ajelee lujempaakin ainakin toisena päivänä jos reitit tuntevaa seuraa vaan löytyy.



Ajelen keskiviikkona Tuvalta klo 18.00 n. 50 km pk lenkin matalalla teholla n 30-32 km/h, saa tulla mukaan eikä tartte vetää.Säävaraus.

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina 24.8. voisi ajaa taas pitkää. Tässä pari vaihtoehtoa:

Hankoon, Helsinkiä pakoonRäyskälä-Tammela-Suomusjärvi
Speksi 30–32 km/h kahden tauon taktiikalla, taukopaikat merkattu välipisteillä. Jos keli on hyvä ja kiinnostuneita löytyy voidaan valita eniten kannatusta saanut reitti. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9.

----------


## pirtti

> Ajelen keskiviikkona Tuvalta klo 18.00 n. 50 km pk lenkin matalalla teholla n 30-32 km/h, saa tulla mukaan eikä tartte vetää.Säävaraus.



Mä en pääse, mutta Amerikan ihme tulee mukaan jos joku (sinä Tommi?) lupaa puhua edes muutaman sanan englantia että se tietää lähtevänsä oikealle lenkille. Tän päivän ajelun perusteella voin luvata ettei säiky vauhtia.

----------


## tee_pu

Pirtti eiköhän toi pari sanaa englanniksi onnistune jotta oikee suunta löytyy. Tarkoitukseni olisi ajella mikäli ei ihan mahdoton ukkoskuuro iske sopivasti päälle. Kello 18.00 kuulostaa hyvälle ajalle tuvalle. Tarkoitukseni olisi alunperin seurata Tommin G takarengasta. Kyllä mulla omakin ajatus on mielessä mikäli muita ei paikalle ilmaannu. 30-32 nopeus haarukan pitäisi kyllä mulle sopia sinällään...

----------


## supertele

Suunnittelen myös ilmestyväni tuvalle klo 18. Poimitaan mukaan kaikki, jotka näyttävät olevan aikeissa mukaan lenkille.

----------


## Tommi G

> Mä en pääse, mutta Amerikan ihme tulee mukaan jos joku (sinä Tommi?) lupaa puhua edes muutaman sanan englantia että se tietää lähtevänsä oikealle lenkille. Tän päivän ajelun perusteella voin luvata ettei säiky vauhtia.



Joo kyllä englanti onnistuu.

----------


## VPR

> Sunnuntaina 24.8. voisi ajaa taas pitkää. Tässä pari vaihtoehtoa:
> 
> Hankoon, Helsinkiä pakoonRäyskälä-Tammela-Suomusjärvi
> Speksi 30–32 km/h kahden tauon taktiikalla, taukopaikat merkattu välipisteillä. Jos keli on hyvä ja kiinnostuneita löytyy voidaan valita eniten kannatusta saanut reitti. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9.



Tällä hetkellä kiinnostuneita löytyy joten lenkki toteutuu jos säätila on suosiollinen. Vaikuttaa siltä että Hangon lenkki on voitolla mutta vielä on mahdollisuus vaikuttaa tilanteeseen.

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää hyvältä eli ajetaan Hangon lenkki sunnuntaina 24.8. alkaen klo 9 tuvalta. Taukopaikat Neste Oil Tammisaari (98 km ajon jälkeen) ja Shell Raasepori Pohjankuru (110 km edelliseltä tauolta). Sieltä vielä takaisin tuvalle 77 km eli yhteismitta 285 km. Perillä noin klo 19–20.

----------


## mikko-a

> Keli näyttää hyvältä eli ajetaan Hangon lenkki sunnuntaina 24.8. alkaen klo 9 tuvalta. Taukopaikat Neste Oil Tammisaari (98 km ajon jälkeen) ja Shell Raasepori Pohjankuru (110 km edelliseltä tauolta). Sieltä vielä takaisin tuvalle 77 km eli yhteismitta 285 km. Perillä noin klo 19–20.



Minä liityn joukkoon, mutta aikataulullisista syistä käännyn Tammisaaresta takaisin. Tiedoksi vain jos löytyy muitakin aikataulurajoitteisia.

----------


## Adrift

> Minä liityn joukkoon, mutta aikataulullisista syistä käännyn Tammisaaresta takaisin. Tiedoksi vain jos löytyy muitakin aikataulurajoitteisia.



Meinasitko ajella samaa reittiä takaisin? Mulla on suunnitelmissa ajaa about 200 kilsan lenkki huomenna ja reitti vielä vähän hakusessa. Tuo Espoon lähtöpaikka on vaan niin kaukana Keravasta, että tulee turhan pitkä matka, jos meinaa koko reissun ajaa.

----------


## mikko-a

> Meinasitko ajella samaa reittiä takaisin? Mulla on suunnitelmissa ajaa about 200 kilsan lenkki huomenna ja reitti vielä vähän hakusessa. Tuo Espoon lähtöpaikka on vaan niin kaukana Keravasta, että tulee turhan pitkä matka, jos meinaa koko reissun ajaa.



Pahoittelut. Näin tämän noin 5min ennen lenkille lähtöä. Koukkasin Karjaalle tauolle ja ajelin speksattua paluureittä takaisin. Yksin. Seura olisi kyllä kelvannut.

----------


## VPR

Neljä iikoolaista ajeli koko speksatun reitin parilla lisämutkalla. Matkaa tuli 286,3 km ja keskari oli myötätuulen avittamana 32,6 km/h.

----------


## Adrift

> Pahoittelut. Näin tämän noin 5min ennen lenkille lähtöä. Koukkasin Karjaalle tauolle ja ajelin speksattua paluureittä takaisin. Yksin. Seura olisi kyllä kelvannut.



Eipä mitään. Päädyin lähtemään Vantaankosken lenkille, mikä oli muutenkin lähtöpaikan suhteen hieman helpompi.

----------


## larppa

> Maastoilua mm: 
> 
> https://www.google.com/calendar/embe...urope/Helsinki
> www.mtbcf.net



Tässä on yksi iso mutta. Pitäisi olla klubin jäsen, jotta foorumilla voisi huudella lenkkikaveria. Tälle vuodelle en ajatellut maksaa enää ensimmäistäkään jäsenmaksua.

Sunnuntaina tahtoisin metsään ja mielellään kotikulmille. Kertaakaan en ole täällä pyörän selässä käynyt, joten kotipolkujen paikallisopastus olis hakusessa. Sijaintipaikka on Mankkaa ja siitä max 10 km alkusiirtymä on vielä ihan sallittu. Lupaan pysyä perässä vauhdikkaassakin ajossa. Toisaalta hidaskin matkanteko onnistuu. Ehtiipähän katsomaan ympärilleen.

Jos ajoseura kelpaa kirjoita tänne, ota yhteyttä YV:llä tai soita/tekstaa O4O 5neljä1 7neljä83

-Lauri

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna tarjolla perinteistä Tupalenkkiä, n.120-150km yhdellä kaffepaussilla. Lähtö siis 10:00

----------


## Kepa-

Löytyykö syyspäiville maastopyöräilyseuraa Espoon keskuspuistosta? Tänne  tuomarilan puolelle äskettäin muuttaneena pari hyvää reittiä löytänyt,  joten vielä vähän maasto hakusessa.

----------


## larppa

> Löytyykö syyspäiville maastopyöräilyseuraa Espoon keskuspuistosta? Tänne  tuomarilan puolelle äskettäin muuttaneena pari hyvää reittiä löytänyt,  joten vielä vähän maasto hakusessa.



No mää lähden ilman muuta mukaan. Polkuja taidan tuntea vielä vähemmän kuin sinä, mutta kaksin on kivampi eksyä. Lauantaina olis myönnetty ajoaikaa. Mieluummin lähden aamupäivän puolella, niin ehtii sitten muutakin.

----------


## Tassu

Sunnuntaina 7.9. tuvalta klo 9.30 120 km n. 30 speksillä.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6427632 (anna latautua rauhassa)
kaffepaussi puolimatkan krouvissa

----------


## Punkku

Juu, 
Voisin piiitkästä aikaa tulla mukaan.

----------


## PekkaO

Jos tuolla speksillä, tulen mukaan. Ellei sunnuntain cc kisa ei ala uudelleen houkuttaa.

----------


## Tassu

Speksi pysyy. Saatte vaikka kiilata mut ojaan jos ei pysy.

----------


## mikko-a

> Speksi pysyy. Saatte vaikka kiilata mut ojaan jos ei pysy.



Tassun lenkki oli parasta A-luokkaa. Hyvä reitti ja loistava ajokeli, eikä opastakaan tarvinnut montaa kertaa ojan pohjalta nostella.

----------


## Tassu

Komps Mikko. Kauden paras porukkalenkki. Sairaan tasesta vedosta huolehti kaikki 6 kuskia ja mäetkin vedettiin iisisti. Kiitos!

----------


## Punkku

Hyvä lenkki, kiitos. Uusia reittejäkin löytyi. Plussaa siitä että luvattu PK-vauhti toteutui.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna aloitetaan taas IK-32:n syys/talvikauden keskiviikkocrossilenkit Sellon Pyörältä klo 18:15.
Syys- lokakuussa ajellaan ihan rauhallista vauhtia, mutta toisinaan lenkille osuu sellaisia kaahauspätkiä, että halukkaat voivat nautiskella kovemmastakin ajosta.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Viineri

Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä 13.9 Lauantaina 10:00. 

Vähän lyhyempää editionia tarjolla, eli reilu satku. Kahvit Karkkilassa n. puolessa välissä.

----------


## happo

> Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä 13.9 Lauantaina 10:00. 
> 
> Vähän lyhyempää editionia tarjolla, eli reilu satku. Kahvit Karkkilassa n. puolessa välissä.



Jep, voisipa tulla. Tuo menisi myös ilman taukoa  :Vink:  ..kaikki sopii toki.

----------


## kp63

Espoolaisille sopivaa lenkkiä su ks klaukkala ja ympäristö-ketjua

----------


## Viineri

> Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä 13.9 Lauantaina 10:00. 
> 
> Vähän lyhyempää editionia tarjolla, eli reilu satku. Kahvit Karkkilassa n. puolessa välissä.



5-7hlö oli tänään lenkillä. Matkaa tuli vähän speksin yli, eli 130km tupa-tupa. Hienoja teitä ja latte --njam...

----------


## HeN33

Täältä löytyisi kanssa keskuspuistoon ajoseuraa! Laittele vaikka yv:tä jos ja kun sopii =)

----------


## Tassu

Tiistaina 16.9. klo 17.30 Kivenlahden Teboililta (siinä Marinsataman nurkilla) etelän kautta Kantvik-Kirkkonummi-Lapinkylä-Mankki-Saunalahti-Teboil, 62 km ja n. 30 vauhtia sillee rauhassa. Joku tuikku eteen ja taakse olis jees.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Loojärven lenkki myötäpäivään. Pituus 49 km ja kesto n. 2,5 km.
Rauhallisesti ajetaan ja reitti on teknisesti helppo.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## JiiTee

> Tiistaina 16.9. klo 17.30 Kivenlahden Teboililta



Yritän päästä mukaan.

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos vetokone Tassulle! Makeita teitä, lopussa uuden pinnan ja kivan maaston ansiosta suorastaan loistavaa!

----------


## supertele

> Kiitos vetokone Tassulle! Makeita teitä, lopussa uuden pinnan ja kivan maaston ansiosta suorastaan loistavaa!



Olisko reittiä jollain sähköisesti tallessa?

----------


## opander

Ohessa, jos näkyy. Kiitokset vielä myös Tassulle hyvästä vedosta ja reitistä. 

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/592088900

----------


## supertele

Kiitos tästä. 
Tuolta ei taida saada exportattua suoraan gpx-jälkeä? Helpostihan sen tuolta manuaalisesti kopioi.

----------


## VPR

Kirjautuneille käyttäjille näkyy export-toiminto.

----------


## Tassu

Sunnuntaina 21.9. klo 9.30 Mankin huoltsikalta pk-lenkki n. 120 km. Tavoite n. 30 vauhtia. Kaffepaussi joko Lohjalla (en tiedä mitään paikkaa eli jos joku tietää) tai Siuntiossa (68km kohdalla on huoltoasema, ihan kelvollinen paikka).

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6441921 (anna latautua rauhassa)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tällä viikolla (ke-ilta siis) vuorossa Järvenperä-Sorlampi-Nupuri-Kilo, 44 km (hieman viime syksyn lenkistä muokattu versio). Lopun peltopolku ajetaan vain jos se on kuiva.http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6036574

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

La 4.10. hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan. Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10. Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Ajovauhti pidetään rauhallisena (n. 20 km/h). Valoisaan aikaan pitäisi ehtiä takaisin (aurinko laskee klo 18:45). Säävaraus (lyhennetään lenkkiä jos on sadekeli) http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510

Reitin pituus 150 km ja kesto taukoineen ehkä 8 tuntia. Vaikka vauhti on rauhallinen, niin lenkki vastaa rasitukseltaan ehkä runsaan 200 km:n maantielenkkiä.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Maantielenkki Tuvalta huomenna klo 10 peruttu!

----------


## Aqva

Helou,

Ne ketä polkee Espoon keskuspuistossa maastolenkkejä niin voisitteko pitää silmät auki. Tänään lenkillä tipahti Sigman langaton pyörämittari ja malli taisi olla BC 1009 STS muistaakseni (Musta runko ja hopeiset reunat + napit.) Reittinä Olarin koululta kallioiden kautta Sunan lähelle ja takasi. Viimeinen havainto menomatkalla kallioiden kohdalla.  Jos sattuu löytään niin viestiä vaan, ja varmaan löytypalkkiokin luvassa.

-Kiitoksia jo etukäteen

----------


## Tassu

Lyhyellä varoitusajalla huomenna tiistaina klo 17.45 Westendin asemalta "ranta"Espoon mäkilenkki. Ajettavaa 47 km. Westend-Haukilahti-Soukka-Espoonlahti-Saunalahti-Keskuspuisto-Olarin koulu. CC/MTB. Valot!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viime kerralla oli mukana 13 ajajaa. Tänään illalla reittinä on Bodom-Sorvalampi-Niipperi-42km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6192325
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## g411

Törmäsin tähän joukkoon eilen pimeällä Myllyjärven kohdalla metsässä ja roikuin hetken mukana. Mukavaa vauhtia, ja reipasta meininkiä. Kiitoksia seurasta.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Mahtavaa, harmi etten tajunnut olla mukana (päässyt). Olen pohtinut noita Bodomin pohjoispuoleisia reittejä, täytyy osallistua/ajaa träckin mukaan.

----------


## Iletys

*Fatbike-henkinen lenkki*

Pyritään ajamaan joka torstai lenkkiä Malminmäen K-Kaupan pihalta klo 18:00. Mukaan voi tosiaan tulla maasturillakin ja joillain lenkeillä jopa krossarillakin. Lenkeistä ja niiden toteutumisesta keskustellaan paremmin Facebookin puolella (suljetussa ryhmässä johon toki saa toki kaikki liittyä) osoitteessa https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatbikeespoo/

Nyt tulevana torstaina 16.10. ajetaan suunnilleen tämä lenkki.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin crossilenkeillä tällä viikolla vuorossa hieman pitempi lenkki Velskolaan ja Myllymajalammelle. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809
Lenkin pituus noin 56 km, josta teknistä polkua alle 1 km.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Ihanpihalla

*Lepuski cx
*
Alkoipahan hupaisasti minun osaltani nämä lenkit. 10 kilsan jälkeen kampi putos tielle ( on vissin jäänyt tarkistukset vähiin viime aikona). Tais olla eka kerta kun spessukka minut tiellä petti. Eipä siinä mitään - ketju ja loppuosa kammesta kumpparilla paikalleen, satula alas ja potkupyörällä kotiin. Hyvä treeni tästäkin tuli. 
Muuten meno vaikutti mukavalta. Täytyy ottaa uusiksi, kun tilaisuus tulee.

----------


## Iletys

*ARKILÄSKILENKKI*
Torstai, 23.10 klo 18:00
Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka)
https://goo.gl/maps/ghs4w
Kesto n.1,5 tuntia
Koska vetäjän kunto on huono, mennään tällä kertaa taluttamaan pyöriä metsään pimeille poluille. Vauhti tulee olemaan rauhallisempi kuin viime kerralla, joten kovareitisille kuskeille voi tulla vilu. Jos joltakin osallistujalta löytyy Garmin, niin voisitko ladata reitin laitteelle, että voidaan sitten yhdessä ihmetellä missä ollaan. Tervetuloa!
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/8236537
Läskipyörälenkillä ajetaan läskipyörälle soveltuvilla reiteillä ja läskipyörille soveltuvilla nopeuksilla. Toivottava rengasleveys on 3.8” tai yli, mutta lenkille saa osallistua myös maastopyörällä.

Arkiläskilenkkejä pyritään järjestämään joka torstai klo 18:00. Lenkeistä keskustellaan pääasiassa osoitteessa... https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatbikeespoo/
Ryhmään saa liittyä luvan pyytämällä.

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna La 10:00 Cx lenkki Pirttimäestä. Pääasiassa hiekkatietä, muutama lyhyt metsäpätkä, sellainen 4h. Jo kaksi lähdössä, eli lisää vielä sopis  :Hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

Mukana jos meette sellaista vauhtia että maasturilla pysyy mukana ?

----------


## Tassu

Mää aattelin kans. Just laitoin perusDuranot alle, uhka vai mahdollisuus? Kahvitaukoa ei varmaan ole?

----------


## Viineri

Moi! Kahvilla voidaan käydä, vaikka Siippoon nesteellä.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 7 ajajan voimin lenkillä, yksi lähti kotiin päin Siippoossa. Jatkettiin kuusisteen, muttei päästy kuin reilu kymppi, kun tuli valitettava kaatuminen, ei auttanut kuin kutsua lanssi paikalle ja pari kaveria pääsi tyttöjen kanssa sairaalaan :Irvistys:  Vielä ei tiedä kuinka pahasti kävi, mutta vähintään yksi solisluu pois paikaltaan. Pyörät on tallessa, olivat säilyneet piilossaan, ja yksi auto palautettu kotipihaan.

Lopuille neljälle tuli kilometrejä n.85, keskari himpun yli 20, mutaakin löydettiin loppumatkasta.

----------


## Tassu

^ Hyvä lenkki oli kaikesta huolimatta.

----------


## Iletys

*ARKILÄSKILENKKI*
Torstai 30.10. klo 18:00
Noin tämä reitti... http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6244571
Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka)
https://goo.gl/maps/ghs4w
Kesto n.2 tuntia
Läskipyörälenkillä ajetaan läskipyörälle soveltuvilla reiteillä ja läskipyörille soveltuvilla nopeuksilla. Toivottava rengasleveys on 3.8” tai yli, mutta lenkille saa osallistua myös maastopyörällä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kymmenkunta ajajaa taisi olla viimeksi Lepuskin crossilenkillä. Tällä viikolla reittinä vuorossa Vestra-Petas http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Kymmenkunta ajajaa taisi olla viimeksi Lepuskin crossilenkillä. Tällä viikolla reittinä vuorossa Vestra-Petas http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655



 Mainio reitti, samoin kuin kaikki edelliset kerrat! Onko jollakulla gps-jälki tallennettu? (Jos ymmärsin oikein, kerran tai kaksi eksyimme suunnitelmasta pois lyhyeksi ajaksi, on hauskaa katsoa nuo harhailuja jälkikäteen  :Hymy:  )

----------


## Ihanpihalla

> Mainio reitti, samoin kuin kaikki edelliset kerrat! Onko jollakulla gps-jälki tallennettu? (Jos ymmärsin oikein, kerran tai kaksi eksyimme suunnitelmasta pois lyhyeksi ajaksi, on hauskaa katsoa nuo harhailuja jälkikäteen  )




Oli tosi kivaa, ekakertalaisellekin. Minun Polar tallensi tämän. Viimeiset kilsat puuttuvat, kun jäin kotiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään Lepuskin crossilenkillä vuorossa Petas-Vantaanpuisto, n. 34 km sekalaista ajouraa (välillä uutukaista asfalttia ja välillä kivenmurikoiden välistä pujottelua).
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6379620
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

Su klo 11.00 Pirttimäestä MTB/CC noin 4h kevyttä PK1 Kattila-Ojakkala-Salmi (jos polut löytyy)-Pirttimäki

----------


## Viineri

> Su klo 11.00 Pirttimäestä MTB/CC noin 4h kevyttä PK1 Kattila-Ojakkala-Salmi (jos polut löytyy)-Pirttimäki



Harmillisesti en taida ehtia ajamaan 4 tuntia, no ehkäpä saan lastenhoidon jotenkin vielä järjestymään ennen Sunnuntaita

----------


## Tassu

ehkä tässä kohtaa on hyvä sanoa että ajelkaahan turvallisesti.

----------


## kp63

Hannu, jos löydetään reitti poikkipuoliaisen luoteiskulmasta salmeen, niin voit koukata sieltä kotiin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tänään Lepuskin crossilenkillä vuorossa Petas-Vantaanpuisto, n. 34 km sekalaista ajouraa (välillä uutukaista asfalttia ja välillä kivenmurikoiden välistä pujottelua).



 Kiitos vetäjälle, riitti kumpaakin!

Muuten, olisiko aiheellista pyytää, etteivät osallistujat laita päälle aivan maailman kirkkainta takavaloa ryhmälenkille. Nykyaikaa vaikka 3W punainen valo ei maksa paljon, ja valaisee autontakavaloa paremmin - takana ajavia häikäisen. Varsinkin maastoajossa, jossa on usein täyspimeää ja jossa on erittäin tärkeä nähdä hyvin.

----------


## VPR

Poikkipuoliainenhan on pitkittäinen järvi jonka päät ovat lounaassa ja koillisessa. Jos oli kyse lounaiskulmasta niin sieltä menee Salmeen kolme fiksua reittiä: Ojakkalan kautta, Oravankolo-Kattila-Högbacka-Reitti 2000 tai polkua pitkin Iso-Parikkaan kautta.

----------


## kp63

kiitos, mutta yritetään ensin löytää polku Tervalammelta Perälän kautta Enäjärvelle ja sitten lopuksi löytää Hulttilantien päästä vasemmalle kulkeva polku Finerintielle ja sieltä polut Paratiisintielle, saas nähä miten onnistuu?, takuita ei anneta. Kerran käveltiin Tommi G:n kanssa lajinomaisesti 2km fillarit olalla.

----------


## itm

> Harmillisesti en taida ehtia ajamaan 4 tuntia, no ehkäpä saan lastenhoidon jotenkin vielä järjestymään ennen Sunnuntaita



Jos onnistuu paremmin 3 tuntia lähtö ysiltä teidän portilta ni mä oon lähdössä joko maastopyörällä maastoon tai "crossarilla" sorateitä kiertämään, mun pitäis olla 12 kieppeillä takas kotona.

----------


## Viineri

Moi! Vaimo lähtee näin isänpäivän kunniaksi reissuun, ja pitää hoitaa puoliltapäivin kenttäkuljetus.
Kunnon lenkki jää siis väliin, täytyy aamusta käydä pari tuntia ajelee  :Irvistys:

----------


## Viineri

> Jos onnistuu paremmin 3 tuntia lähtö ysiltä teidän portilta ni mä oon lähdössä joko maastopyörällä maastoon tai "crossarilla" sorateitä kiertämään, mun pitäis olla 12 kieppeillä takas kotona.



Jos 9-11:30 riittää, niin voidaan lähteä, mä lähen krossarilla joka tapauksessa. Kävin just korjaa renkaan, kun ei litku toiminut, toivottavasti on vielä aamullakin pitänyt ilmat sisällä.

----------


## VPR

> saas nähä miten onnistuu?



Miten onnistui, löytyikö polku?

----------


## kp63

Onnistu. Mies "jonka huhutaan ajanneen ainakin kahteen kertaan kaikki tiet Vaasa-Kuopio linjan eteläpuolella"  :Hymy:  oli mukana niin homma toimi. Se olikin Tervalamentieltä Riiheläntielle ja sieltä Toivolaan päin löytyy polut ja Finerintieltä pääsee hyvää polkua pitkin Salmen reiteille. Kiva noin 4h lenkki.

----------


## Iletys

*ARKILÄSKILENKKI*
Torstai 13.11. klo 18:00


Tällä kertaa ajellaan lähialueen mutapolkuja. Hyvät valot mukaan.


Lähtöpaikka:
Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka)
https://goo.gl/maps/ghs4w


Kesto n.1,5 tuntia


Läskipyörälenkillä ajetaan läskipyörälle soveltuvilla reiteillä ja läskipyörille soveltuvilla nopeuksilla. Toivottava rengasleveys on 3.8” tai yli, mutta lenkille saa osallistua myös maastopyörällä.

Lisätietoja ja keskustelua asiasta Facebookissa

----------


## Rappa

> Onnistu. Mies "jonka huhutaan ajanneen ainakin kahteen kertaan kaikki tiet Vaasa-Kuopio linjan eteläpuolella"  oli mukana niin homma toimi.



 Taitaa tykätä ajaa willarilla  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Tarkoittaa http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/m...hp?20957-StePe

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Lepuskin iltalenkillä reittinä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6454601
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## ebtre

Fillarikalenteri ei tunnu olevan kovin yhteistyökykyinen. Tulossa JK:n lenkille

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Trimmailin äsken vähän reittisuunnitelmaa Myyrmäen, Koivupään ja Kehä I:n kohdalta.

----------


## Viineri

Olisko Sunnuntaina 16.11 lähtijöitä Cx lenkille Pirttimäestä 10:00, 3-4h ajelua. Myös maasturilla voi lähteä.

----------


## kp63

Jep. Oon heittänyt jo kutsun Hepolaisille klo 11 pirttimäkeen. Reittinä Kattila-IsoParikas-Kuikunlääni-Majamäentie-Kaitalammen kierros .Jos sulle sopii, niin voitas treffata klo 10 rinnekodin mäen puomilla ja ajella Kaitalammen reittiä Pirttimäkeen ja veikkaan että noin klo 14 oltas takas teilläpäin?. Jos aikataulupaineita.

----------


## ebtre

> Muuten, olisiko aiheellista pyytää, etteivät osallistujat laita päälle aivan maailman kirkkainta takavaloa ryhmälenkille. Nykyaikaa vaikka 3W punainen valo ei maksa paljon, ja valaisee autontakavaloa paremmin - takana ajavia häikäisen. Varsinkin maastoajossa, jossa on usein täyspimeää ja jossa on erittäin tärkeä nähdä hyvin.



Joo, tää on aika hyvä pointti. Tuli samanlaisia ajatuksia eilisellä lenkillä.

----------


## Viineri

> Jep. Oon heittänyt jo kutsun Hepolaisille klo 11 pirttimäkeen. Reittinä Kattila-IsoParikas-Kuikunlääni-Majamäentie-Kaitalammen kierros .Jos sulle sopii, niin voitas treffata klo 10 rinnekodin mäen puomilla ja ajella Kaitalammen reittiä Pirttimäkeen ja veikkaan että noin klo 14 oltas takas teilläpäin?. Jos aikataulupaineita.



Moi!  

Sopii, mulla ei oo tällä kertaa mitään kiirettä, muu perhe kisamatkalla :Hymy:  

Eli 10:00 puomilla nähdään.

----------


## itm

> Moi!  
> 
> Sopii, mulla ei oo tällä kertaa mitään kiirettä, muu perhe kisamatkalla 
> 
> Eli 10:00 puomilla nähdään.



Mulla on taas aikatauluhaasteita, mutta kattelen jos saan piirreltyä semmosta lenkuraa että lähen ysiltä kotoa ja siitä sitten 10:00 puomille ja Pirttimäki ja jotain kautta ennen puolta yhtä takasin kotiin. Jos en oo puomilla ni ei tarvi odotella  :Hymy:  Kaitalammen reittiä Pirttimäkeen tarkottanee että ei mennä Sorvalampi-Häkläjärvi juurakkopolkua ?

----------


## kp63

Juurakkopolut ei sovi TT-miehen herkälle jalalle. 11.45 ollaan Nuuksiossa ja sieltä kerkii Salmen kautta kotiin nekin, jotka eivät itse hallitse elämäänsä.

----------


## Viineri

itm:lle Oli meidän lenkki kova viimex, kun uuden kasetin 14 piikkisestä oli puolet jäänyt matkalle. 

Takuuna tulee uus Italiasta, mutta kestää pari viikkoa :Irvistys:

----------


## itm

> itm:lle Oli meidän lenkki kova viimex, kun uuden kasetin 14 piikkisestä oli puolet jäänyt matkalle. 
> 
> Takuuna tulee uus Italiasta, mutta kestää pari viikkoa



Oli joo, mulla putos vaihtajan ylärissasta puolet kun aloin pesemään pyörää - onneks 9-vaihteisen maastoshimanon rissa menee maantierivaliin  :Leveä hymy:  Ja se korvake oli tosiaan vääntynyt, varmaan kolahtanu johonkin kiveen kun piti tunkkaa sitä alun polkua.

----------


## Iletys

> *ARKILÄSKILENKKI*
> Torstai 13.11. klo 18:00



Oli osallistujaennätys tänään. Kuusi kuskia joista viisi läskejä. Ens viikolla uusiksi.

----------


## Viineri

Mikäköhän noita rattaita vaivaa, kun ne puolittuu tollee :Hymy: 

Juu, se korvake on varmaan osunut johonkin, kun se näytti vääntyneeltä noin ajaessakin katsomalla. Ihmeen vähän vaikutusta vaihtamiseen, ainoo tuo, että osu pinnoihin, kun ajoi putkelta






> Oli joo, mulla putos vaihtajan ylärissasta puolet kun aloin pesemään pyörää - onneks 9-vaihteisen maastoshimanon rissa menee maantierivaliin  Ja se korvake oli tosiaan vääntynyt, varmaan kolahtanu johonkin kiveen kun piti tunkkaa sitä alun polkua.

----------


## kp63

Elikkä su lenkki koottuna: *9.30 Klaukkalan Kirkko*, *10.00 Rinnekodin* mäen puomi, *11.00 Pirttimäki*, josta Nuuksio-Haukkalampi-Kattila-Pohjois Huhmarintie-Järventaustantie-Iso Parikas-Salmi (pullojen täyttö)-Kuukunlääni-Viinerhome-Rinnekodin mäen puomi-Pirttimäki tai Klaukkalan Kirkko. *Ajellaan oikeasti PK1* eli *Hannua EI* päästetä keulille on taktiikka. Selkeät juomatauot 30min välein eli voi laittaa pullot takin alle. Sopii MTB ja CC.

----------


## Viineri

Nähdään aamulla. Kiitos kp kehuista:-)

----------


## VPR

PK = Pirun Kovaa?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kuusi ajajaa ajeli Lepuskista puistopyöräilyrundin viime viikolla. Tuossa huomisen reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6492677
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## nikobiker

> Kuusi ajajaa ajeli Lepuskista puistopyöräilyrundin viime viikolla. Tuossa huomisen reittisuunnitelma: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6492677
> http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/



Moneltakos nämä Lepuskin lenkit lähtevät? Jostain Sellon kulmilta? Sopivatko kokemattomammalle CX-kuljettajalle?

----------


## supertele

Jari reittisuunnitelmistahan tuo lähtöpaikka selviäisi. Sellon pyörältä siis lähdetään, Leppävaarankadun ja Alberganesplanadin kulmasta.

ja niin... koitan huomenna ehtiä mukaan. Oliko Jarilla vauhdista ajatusta?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Moneltakos nämä Lepuskin lenkit lähtevät? Jostain Sellon kulmilta? Sopivatko kokemattomammalle CX-kuljettajalle?



Tänään reitti on teknisesti hyvin helppo. Ajellaan tänään aika rauhallista vauhtia. Keskivauhti ehkä 20-22 km/h.

----------


## ebtre

2.4" nappularenkaalla noi pidemmät ja melko vauhdikkaat asvalttisiirtymät oli vähän hapottavaa(tosin tää kuski nyt hapottuu muutenkin) Ja ei tää todellakaan kritiikki ollu, mitäs läksin maasturilla cx-reissuun. Mut sainpa viisastella siinä pellolla miten ei upota  :Vink:  Kiitoksia taas lenkistä!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tuollaista lenkkiä suunnittelin huomiseksi: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6516917
Mutta viilaillaan tarvittaessa kelin mukaan ettei mene kovin paljoa yli parin tunnin.
Reitti on teknisesti helppo. Mä olen liikkeellä maraton wintereillä, eli mahdolliset lumisohjopätkät joutuu ajamaan varovasti.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Mutta viilaillaan tarvittaessa kelin mukaan ettei mene kovin paljoa yli parin tunnin.



 Menikin hiukan yli rengasrikon satuttua... hyvä ettei lentoaseman turvallisuuspalvelu lähtenyt perässämme kun huomasivat epäilyttävän näköiset liikkuvat valot juuri laitan alla  :Hymy:  Kiitos taas kivasta reitistä!

----------


## Viineri

Näyttäs tulevan lauantaiksi nopea keli, olisko cc/mtb lenkille Pirttimäestä lähtijöitä?

----------


## Tommi G

> Näyttäs tulevan lauantaiksi nopea keli, olisko cc/mtb lenkille Pirttimäestä lähtijöitä?



Huomenna wattbike kisat,tuu säkin Viineri sinne.

----------


## itm

> Näyttäs tulevan lauantaiksi nopea keli, olisko cc/mtb lenkille Pirttimäestä lähtijöitä?



Mun lauantain ajelut on epämääräiseen aikaan iltapäivällä parin-kolmen tunnin lenkura duuniin hakemaan auto parkista. Meen kyllä varmaan Pirttimäen ohi  :Hymy: 
Mites sunnuntai-suunnitelmat ?

----------


## Viineri

> Huomenna wattbike kisat,tuu säkin Viineri sinne.



Näillä jaloilla cc on enemmän mun laji :Irvistys:

----------


## Viineri

> Mun lauantain ajelut on epämääräiseen aikaan iltapäivällä parin-kolmen tunnin lenkura duuniin hakemaan auto parkista. Meen kyllä varmaan Pirttimäen ohi 
> Mites sunnuntai-suunnitelmat ?



Pikkujouluaika :Hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Pirttimäestä parintunnin RAUHALLInen ajelu voisi sopia, mutta kello 12 mieluusti paluu Pirttimäkeen. Tohon kumminkin mulle tulee tunti siirtymiä suuntaansa päälle. Niin mulle kyllä tulee ihan riittävän mittainen ulkoilu. Niin ja omana jäykkäperäsen jossa nastat alla. Tekninen maasto ei pahemmin kyllä innosta ainakaan juurien kanssa. Ei kellään olisi sopivaa 35-40 km kiekuraa tohon Pirttimäestä lähtien ja palaten.

----------


## kp63

Arvaappas Hannu onko mun jalat tarkoitettu tai treenattu 200m sprinttiin, ei varmasti, mutta se on kivaa vaihtelua ja siksi siis La WB skaboissa.

----------


## Viineri

Tsemppiä kisoihin!

----------


## Iletys

*ARKILÄSKILENKKI*
Torstai 4.12. klo 18:00

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6487052

Jotain uutta ja jotain vanhaa. Ei mitään sinistä. Pimeetä tiedossa kaikissa muodoissaan. Sääennuste lupailee poutaa ja lämmintä.

Lähtöpaikka:
Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka)
https://goo.gl/maps/ghs4w

Kesto n.1,5 tuntia

Läskipyörälenkillä ajetaan läskipyörälle soveltuvilla reiteillä ja läskipyörille soveltuvilla nopeuksilla. Toivottava rengasleveys on 3.8” tai yli, mutta lenkille saa osallistua myös maastopyörällä. 
Tasoeroja kuskien välillä varmasti on ja rauhallisemmin ajavia odotetaan kiltisti jotta eksymisiä ei tapahtuisi. Lenkeillä pyritään myös kunnioittamaan muita tiellä ja metsässä liikkuvia.

Keskustelut ja mahdolliset muutokset Facebookin ryhmässä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tässä reittisuunnitelma tämän viikon keskiviikko-illalle: CX-LEPUSKI-YLÄSTÖ-RUSKEASANTA-45KM, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6516767

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Viineri

Olisko huomenna cx/mtb lenkille lähtijöitä Pirttimäestä?  

Keliksi luvataan tavanomaista räntäsadetta, kuten viime lauantaina.

----------


## kp63

Pikkujoulut tänään. Yritän selvitä su iltapäiväksi tutustumaan taas Klaukkalan polkuihin eli 2-3 h PK0-PK1 ulkoilua. Jos jota kuta kiinnostaa. Ajokunto vielä epävarma, koska joskus tasoittavat ei pysy hyppysissä.

----------


## itm

> Olisko huomenna cx/mtb lenkille lähtijöitä Pirttimäestä?  
> 
> Keliksi luvataan tavanomaista räntäsadetta, kuten viime lauantaina.



Mun pitäis olla puol yhen paikkeilla kotona. Jos lähet pyörällä aamusta kotoa ni mä voin ainakin alkumatkaa ja jonkinmoista kiekuraa tulla.

----------


## Viineri

> Mun pitäis olla puol yhen paikkeilla kotona. Jos lähet pyörällä aamusta kotoa ni mä voin ainakin alkumatkaa ja jonkinmoista kiekuraa tulla.



Voitas lähtee siinä 9.15 portilta. Jos ei oo muita innokkaita tulijoita, niin jätetään Pirttimäki vaikka väliin. 

Minunkin lenkin pituus määräytyy kelin mukaan, jos sade tulee vetenä 2½h riittää hyvin :Irvistys: 

Sunnuntaina on puoliltapäivin tytöllä kisat, joten se blokkaa hyvin kaikki porukkalenkit.

----------


## itm

Ok. Mä tuun aamusta sinne. Pitää katella vähän kelin mukaan otanko maasturin vai "cc:n" (jossa on nastat tällä hetkellä, eli varmaan rengashommia tiedossa)

----------


## Viineri

> Ok. Mä tuun aamusta sinne. Pitää katella vähän kelin mukaan otanko maasturin vai "cc:n" (jossa on nastat tällä hetkellä, eli varmaan rengashommia tiedossa)



Ok,nähdään aamulla.

----------


## Iletys

> Pikkujoulut tänään. Yritän selvitä su iltapäiväksi tutustumaan taas Klaukkalan polkuihin eli 2-3 h PK0-PK1 ulkoilua. Jos jota kuta kiinnostaa. Ajokunto vielä epävarma, koska joskus tasoittavat ei pysy hyppysissä.



Kartsa tulee 10:30 Malminmäen k-kaupalle sunnuntaina ajeleen parin läskipyöräilijän kanssa keskuspuiston metsiä läpi 2-3h PK0-KP1 tehoilla? Muutkin tervetulleita. Saatetaan poiketa jossain huoltoasemalla syömässä gluteenipullaa.

----------


## kp63

ei huono tarjous, jos oikeasti ajatte hiljaa (ks polarized training) niin mikä jottei, varmistan aamusella.

----------


## Iletys

> ei huono tarjous, jos oikeasti ajatte hiljaa (ks polarized training) niin mikä jottei, varmistan aamusella.



Hieno homma. Niin rauhallisesti mennään kun rauhallisin toivoo. Jotain epäadekvaatteja pyrähdyksiä varmasti tulee, mutta ne päättyy yleensä tylysti.

----------


## Tommi G

> Kartsa tulee 10:30 Malminmäen k-kaupalle sunnuntaina ajeleen parin läskipyöräilijän kanssa keskuspuiston metsiä läpi 2-3h PK0-KP1 tehoilla? Muutkin tervetulleita. Saatetaan poiketa jossain huoltoasemalla syömässä gluteenipullaa.



Lähtekää jokus puolenpäivän jälkeen niin kerkiäis mukaan , on määrä intervallit just tohon aikaan.

----------


## kp63

hepolaiset kurvaa tosta CC lenkillään niin läheltä kotia, että ujuttaudun sinne peesiin kun sääkin lämmin

----------


## itm

> Kartsa tulee 10:30 Malminmäen k-kaupalle sunnuntaina ajeleen parin läskipyöräilijän kanssa keskuspuiston metsiä läpi 2-3h PK0-KP1 tehoilla? Muutkin tervetulleita. Saatetaan poiketa jossain huoltoasemalla syömässä gluteenipullaa.



Ile, mä voisin yrittää tulla Karin sijaan ni saadaan joku meidän kyliltä seuran takissa paikalle. Sen verran siirtymää tosin että jos ei näy puolelta ni ei tarvi ootella, oon siinä tapauksessa varmaan paikkaushommissa ja kurvailen sit omalle lenkille.

----------


## Iletys

Mukaan vaan. Ootellaan hetki. Hieno hommeli!

----------


## itm

Mukava lenkki oli, kaikkea löyty; mutaa, liukkaita juuria, saippuaisia kallioita, läskipyörälle lajinomaisia ylämäkiä missä ei xc-tykillä riittäny vetopitoa, lajinomaisia kaatumisia ja sanoinko jo mutaa. Ja savea. Parhautta.

Tänään opin myös että termi PK tarkottaa läskimiehille ihan eri asiaa kuin maantiekuskeille.

----------


## Iletys

> Mukava lenkki oli, kaikkea löyty; mutaa, liukkaita juuria, saippuaisia kallioita, läskipyörälle lajinomaisia ylämäkiä missä ei xc-tykillä riittäny vetopitoa, lajinomaisia kaatumisia ja sanoinko jo mutaa. Ja savea. Parhautta.
> 
> Tänään opin myös että termi PK tarkottaa läskimiehille ihan eri asiaa kuin maantiekuskeille.



Kiva että tykkäsit. PK on siis paljon kuraa. Ei se läskikään tänään mitään pitänyt, mutta varmaan vielä hankalampaa kapeerenkaisella. Keskisykeet pysy aisoissa, mutta mites se nyt väsyttää sitten silti? Kiitos mudassa olleille!

----------


## Iletys

Videota viime torstain Arkiläskilenkiltä tässä ja keskustelut Facessa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Viime viikon puistopyöräilyssä oli mukana seitsemän ajajaa.
Tässä huomisen reittisuunnitelma: CX-LEPUSKI-PITKÄKOSKI-TIKKURILA-40KM

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## juhone

FatbikeEspoo ajaa taas torstaina (11.12) Arkiläskilenkkiä. Tervetuloa mukaan. Lähtöpaikka Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka) klo 18:00. Facebook ryhmä keskusteluineen ja fiilistelyineen löytyy täältä.

----------


## Iletys

> FatbikeEspoo ajaa taas torstaina (11.12) Arkiläskilenkkiä. Tervetuloa mukaan. Lähtöpaikka Malminkorpi 2 (K-Supermarketin parkkipaikka) klo 18:00. Facebook ryhmä keskusteluineen ja fiilistelyineen löytyy täältä.



Ja seitsemän kuskia oli paikalla nyt. Teknistä maastoa oli tällä kertaa. Ens kerralla varmaan helpompaa.
Facebookfoobikoille: Jos ilmoitusta tällä foorumilla näy torstailenkistä, niin hyyyvin todennäköisesti joka torstai 18:00 samasta paikasta kuitenkin ajetaan. Ilmoitetaan vaikka jos ei ajeta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen iltalenkin reittisuunnitelma: cx-Lepuski-Puistola-Tapanila-40km
Reitti on säävarauksella, eli valitaan ajettavampaa uraa jos auraamattomat osuudet on kurjassa kunnossa.
Viime viikon puistikkoisen lenkin ajoi neljä ajajaa mukavan myrskytuulisessa kelissä.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## kp63

Klaukkala ketjussa huhuillaan la lenkistä.

----------


## Iletys

*Ensi viikolla ei ole Arkiläskilenkkiä*. On joulupäivä. Seuraava Arkiläskilenkki on 1.1.2015. Se kunniaksi ilotulitetaan edellisenä päivänä. Vuoden ensimmäinen Arkiläskilenkki tullaan ajamaan valoisaan aikaan ja kellonaikakin tulee olemaan täten poikkeuksellinen. Tiedottelen myöhemmin asiasta. Hyvää joulua läskit!

----------


## kp63

ihan hihhuleita te läskipäät. kunnon urheilijat ottavat kunnolla ja ovat kunnolla ajamattomassa kunnossa tohon aikaan.

----------


## Iletys

> ihan hihhuleita te läskipäät. kunnon urheilijat ottavat kunnolla ja ovat kunnolla ajamattomassa kunnossa tohon aikaan.



No eihän tää nyt tarkottanut sitä että tuonne lenkille kukaan tulisi. Mä varmaan tulen kun mulle ei anneta viinaa.

----------


## kp63

voi pikkusta. mutta eiks läskillä voi ja saa ajaa nauttineenkin, eihän sillä voi kaatua?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jouluaatto osuu keskiviikoksi, joten tällä viikolla Lepuskin iltalenkkiä ei ajeta. Hyvää ja palauttavaa joulua vain kaikille!
Mutta uudenvuoden aattona taas ajetaan, ja aaton kunniaksi ajellaan lenkki rauhallisena versiona. Keskinopeus ehkä 18 km/h tai vähemmänkin jos ajokeli on huono. Ajetaan Puistolan ja Tapanilan lenkki ( 40 km  http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6640415 ) se kun sopii hyvin aloittelijoille vähäisen mäkisyyden johdosta. Pidetään Malmin Teboililla lyhyt huoltotauko (jos se nyt on auki aattoiltana).

Vapaaehtoiset ilmoittautumiset taas fillarikalenteriin: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/
Mulla on kyllä tarkoitus kurvata töistä tullessa Sellon kautta vaikka ilmoittautuneita ei olisikaan, joten lenkki ajetaan jos paikalle joku tulee.

----------


## Iletys

*Arkiläskilenkki 1.1.2015*

Poikkeuksellisesti klo 12:00 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Juhlitaan alkanutta vuotta makkaranpaistolla Sorlammen notskilla jos sinne päästään ehjänä. Reitin pitäisi pääsääntöisesti väistää hiihtäjät. Ajetaan sitten ojanpohjalla suojassa jos ei muuten. Keskustelua FatbikeEspoon Facebook osastolla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jouluaatto osuu keskiviikoksi, joten tällä viikolla Lepuskin iltalenkkiä ei ajeta. Hyvää ja palauttavaa joulua vain kaikille!
> Mutta uudenvuoden aattona taas ajetaan, ja aaton kunniaksi ajellaan lenkki rauhallisena versiona. Keskinopeus ehkä 18 km/h tai vähemmänkin jos ajokeli on huono. Ajetaan Puistolan ja Tapanilan lenkki ( 40 km  http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6640415 ) se kun sopii hyvin aloittelijoille vähäisen mäkisyyden johdosta. Pidetään Malmin Teboililla lyhyt huoltotauko (jos se nyt on auki aattoiltana).
> 
> Vapaaehtoiset ilmoittautumiset taas fillarikalenteriin: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/
> Mulla on kyllä tarkoitus kurvata töistä tullessa Sellon kautta vaikka ilmoittautuneita ei olisikaan, joten lenkki ajetaan jos paikalle joku tulee.



Talvi yllätti reittisuunnitelman teon jälkeen. Tässä viilattu versio: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6712981, joka välttää ulkoilureittien hiihtoladut ja auraamattomat pikkukadut.

----------


## VPR

Mukana tänään.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin iltalenkillä huomenna ajetaan jonnekin Jakomäen suuntaan parin tunnin lenkki.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kontula on lenkin suunta huomenna. Ajetaan aurattuja pyöräteitä ja ulkoiluteitä.
Viime viikolla kolmeen mieheen kierrettiin Malmin lentokenttä.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illan reittisuunnitelma: Pukinmäki-Kontula-Myllypuro-Viikki. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## supertele

Huomenna oikeasti rauhallista lenkkiä? Ei hirveän aikaisin, mutta ennen hämärää 3+ tuntia, tauolla tai ilman.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin iltalenkille ei ole ilmoittautujia. Lähden suoraan pitskusta (Valimon pysäkki klo 18) ajamaan jonkun tuollaisen lenkin: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6882372

----------


## A. Aro

Tulee melko adhoc! Mutta; onko tänään, helmikuun toisena kevätpäivänä, ajamassa MTB:llä lenkkiä pitkästi (tai pitkähkösti) ja rauhallisesti?

----------


## karhile

> Tulee melko adhoc! Mutta; onko tänään, helmikuun toisena kevätpäivänä, ajamassa MTB:llä lenkkiä pitkästi (tai pitkähkösti) ja rauhallisesti?



Fillarikalenterista löytyy reitti ja pituus. Tiedä sitten onko se rauhallinen vai vauhdikas lenkki? Riippuu toki myös ajajasta ja välineistä mikä miltäkin tuntuu.
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1603/2015-2-11

----------


## Tassu

Onko muita, jotka viettää hiihtoloma-aikaa kotosalla? Keliennusteet suht mukavat tälle viikolle. Tänään kävin ekaa kertaa maraplussilla ajelemassa ja ei ongelmia. Huomenna vois lähtee Westendistä rannan kautta kohti Kirkkonummea, katsomaan josko siellä pärjää ilman nastoja. Klo 13.00 ja terminaaliristeys.

----------


## karhile

Otaniemen rantaraitti oli eilen 90+% pelkkää jäätä. Tämä tiedoksi illan sellolenkkiläisille.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna vois lähtee ajeleen sillee rauhallisesti (27-28) vaikka Espoonlahden sillalta (Knummen puoli) klo 10. Masala-Porkkala-maatilapuoti(kahvit)-Kantvik-Kirkkonummi-Lapinkylä-Mankki.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ei ole tullut täällä viime aikoina mainostettua Lepuskin iltalenkkiä, mutta niitä kyllä ajetaan. Vielä on jäljellä neljä iltalenkkiä. Huomenna ajetaan suuntaan Matinkylä-Soukka-Suurpelto.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514

Nastarenkaita ei huomenna tarvitse. Vahvat renkaat on kuitenkin syytä olla että kestää hiekoitussepeliä.
Huomenna pidetään melko rauhallinen vauhti.

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkona on taas hyvä tilaisuus tulla tutustumaan Etelä-Espoon raitteihin.
Taas melko rauhallista ajoa valtaosin koska asutuksen keskelle ei kovaa parane kaahailla.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084689

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Lepuskin iltacrossien päätöslenkki. Ajetaan viime vuosilta tuttu Kurttilan kierros, mutta vähän modattuna, eli: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084517

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## VPR

Jos sunnuntaina ei sada enkä saa parempaa lenkkiseuraa niin olisiko kiinnostusta noin sataselle? Niin että ehtii katsomaan isojen poikien ajoa.

----------


## Viineri

Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä La 11.4 10:00. Sääksi on luvattu aurinkoista, 100-130km rauhallisesti, yhdellä kahvilla.

Onko kiinnostusta?

----------


## supertele

Sekä lauantain että sunnuntain lenkkiin olisi alustavaa kiinnostusta.

----------


## Tassu

Joo, mutta osaan sanoa illemmalla paremmin. Onko kaatumattomuustakuu? :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

> Joo, mutta osaan sanoa illemmalla paremmin. Onko kaatumattomuustakuu?



Sovitaanko, että ei kaatuilla ollenkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Joo, lähetään vaan ajaan pystyssä. Mietikkö reitin valmiiksi?

----------


## Viineri

Joo, mietin reitin suunnilleen valmiiksi

----------


## Heikki

Käviskö tämä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3231676

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos loistolenkistä tupalaisille! Nyt on raukee olo.

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkillä 10hlö, matkaa n.155km, keskarilla 29,0. Maksiminopeus oli 73,1. Hieno keli!  

Kiitoksia pullatarjoiluista, ja vielä kerran Hyvää Syntymäpäivää molemmille sankareille!

Kulttuuriakaan ei unohdettu lauluesitys oli huippu, onneksi ei lähdetty normaalille "Paljon onnea vaan" tielle.

----------


## Tommi G

> Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä La 11.4 10:00. Sääksi on luvattu aurinkoista, 100-130km rauhallisesti, yhdellä kahvilla.
> 
> Onko kiinnostusta?



Kiitos seurasta kaikille, hyvä että bongasitte mut matkalta kyytiin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Viime vuosina on torstaisin ajettu virallisen tammaravi-konseptin ulkopuolella epävirallista nopeampaa vauhtiryhmää. Olisiko kenelläkään kiinnostusta tällaiseen menoon myös tänä kesänä? Olen ainakin itse menossa huomenna kuudeksi Tuvalle.

----------


## supertele

Mun mielestä voisi torstaisin ajella samantapaisella konseptilla kuin viime vuonna. Tänään en vaan vielä pääse paikalle.

----------


## Jussi_P

Moi, olen suhteellisen tuore pyöräilijä Espoosta, eli viime vuonna tuli ostettua maantie- ja maastopyörä. Kyselisinkin näistä yhteislenkeistä. Onko jotain vakiolenkkejä viikolla, joihin pääsisi mukaan? Maantiellä ei ole tullut vielä ajettua paljoa, enemmän maastossa. Olisi mukava päästä ajamaan porukassa, kun nyt tulee ajettua yksin. 
-Jussi

----------


## PPJ

> Moi, olen suhteellisen tuore pyöräilijä Espoosta, eli viime vuonna tuli ostettua maantie- ja maastopyörä. Kyselisinkin näistä yhteislenkeistä. Onko jotain vakiolenkkejä viikolla, joihin pääsisi mukaan? Maantiellä ei ole tullut vielä ajettua paljoa, enemmän maastossa. Olisi mukava päästä ajamaan porukassa, kun nyt tulee ajettua yksin. 
> -Jussi



Torstaina Bembölen kahvituvalta tammaravit.

----------


## snow

Hepon lenkit Bembölestä ja Vantaankoskelta (ja Viikistä, tosin se on sitten vähän kauempana).
https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

Tammaravit torstaisin on tosiaan erikoisesta nimestään huolimatta ihan tavallinen porukkalenkki. Viime vuonna porukkaa riitti hyvin aina kahteen tai kolmeen eri nopeusryhmään.

Ja jos itse jaksaa suunnitella lenkkejä, niin esim. tässä ketjussa ilmoittamalla voi löytää ajoseuraa mukaan.

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkkiä La 25.4:ttä klo 10. Suunnittelin tuollaisen 130km lenkuran, kaffe Karkkilassa. 

Säätiedotus on siirtänyt sateet sunnuntaille, eli pitäisi olla hyvä keli.

----------


## itm

Mun pitäis olla kahen maissa kotona... taidan just keretä jos ei kaffetella puolta tuntia kauempaa ja käännyn Vihdistä omalle lenkille ? Moneltas portilla ?

----------


## Viineri

> Mun pitäis olla kahen maissa kotona... taidan just keretä jos ei kaffetella puolta tuntia kauempaa ja käännyn Vihdistä omalle lenkille ? Moneltas portilla ?



Lähtö 9:05-9:10 portilta. Nähdään!

En mäkään meinannut ajaa Velskolan tietä edestakaisin, kuten viime viikonloppuna. Vaikka ajaisit koko lenkin, ollaan meidän kohdalla siinä 14-14:30, kaffe on sen puoli tuntia.

----------


## itm

> Lähtö 9:05-9:10 portilta. Nähdään!
> 
> En mäkään meinannut ajaa Velskolan tietä edestakaisin, kuten viime viikonloppuna. Vaikka ajaisit koko lenkin, ollaan meidän kohdalla siinä 14-14:30, kaffe on sen puoli tuntia.



Ok!

----------


## PPJ

Kuinkas kovaa meinasitte ajaa?

----------


## Viineri

> Kuinkas kovaa meinasitte ajaa?



Riippuu porukasta ja sen määrästä, näin alkukaudesta alle 30:n keskarilla, myöhemmin kesällä sitten vähän yli.

----------


## PPJ

Oma kunto on ollut vähän kysymysmerkki reippaan flunssaputken jäljiltä, mut eilen kulki pyörä ihan suht hyvin. Jos aamulla ei tule mitään suuria muutoksia aikatauluihin voisin osaksi matkaa ainakin lyöttäytyä seuraan.

----------


## Tommi G

Kiitti lenkistä, hyvä vetomies.

----------


## itm

> Kiitti lenkistä, hyvä vetomies.



Tasanen keli vetää, sama vastatuuli molempiin suuntiin  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Wappulenkki 2015: perjantaina 1.5. klo 9:00 Bembölen kahvituvalta tollanen kierros vastapäivään: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7565494

Ajoaika noin viisi tuntia ja tauko näillä näkymin Pusulan Nesteellä.

----------


## Hiilari

Terveeks! Onko huomenna lauantaina kympiltä lähdössä lenkkiä? Jos on, kuinka pitkää tahi ankaraa?

----------


## A. Aro

Olisiko huomenna ehkä lähtijöitä Äitienpäivän aamurullailulle? 4h pintaan. En ole kunnossa ajamaan kovaa - joten leppoisaa ajoa.

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkkiä tarjolla La 10:00, sellainen lyhyempi editiooni, eli n.120-140km. Kaffe suunnilleen puolimatkassa.

Keliennuste lupailee kuivaa keliä.

----------


## Heikki

Onko tämä liian pitkä (143km)? http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7902494

Lyhentää voidaan esim jättämällä Siikajärven ja Kytäjän lenkit pois. Kaffeet Läyliäisissä.

----------


## Viineri

Eiköhän tuo mee, vähän hoppu naapurin synttäreille, mutta kerkiihän sinne myöhemminkin.

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina 13. kesäkuuta voisi olla saumaa pitkälle lenkille. Perinteinen speksi 9 tuntia ajoa (270 km) ja lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Taukopaikat alustavasti Räyskälässä (96 km) ja Kivihovissa (177 km). http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8068808

----------


## itm

> Lauantaina 13. kesäkuuta voisi olla saumaa pitkälle lenkille. Perinteinen speksi 9 tuntia ajoa (270 km) ja lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Taukopaikat alustavasti Räyskälässä (96 km) ja Kivihovissa (177 km). http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8068808



Aijai, just toi päivä ei käy  :Irvistys:

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 31.5.2015 klo 10

Melko rauhallisvauhtinen lenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta. Alustava reittisuunnitelma, tauko Kytäjällä. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h, todennäköisemmin alle kuin yli. Saa osallistua vetotöihin tai olla osallistumatta.

Sunnuntain tuuliennuste näyttää tosin aika jännältä, joten jos ennuste pitää paikkansa pitänee reitti vaihtaa johonkin lännen suunnan vaihtoehtoon.

----------


## Viineri

Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä La 30.5 klo 10.  Keliennuste näyttää sopivalta. Joku 120-130km lenkura

----------


## Heikki

Reippaasti reittiehdotuksia tänne! Itse en enää kehtaa...

----------


## Viineri

Mulla on reitti päässä, en vaan ehdi tekemään sitä tänne. Muitakin esityksiä otetaan vastaan, voishan sitä joskus mennä kahville
muualle kuin Karkkilaan, vaikka siellä onkin hyvä kahvila.

----------


## kp63

Tiedän IP natsaako. Voin reitittää, mutta sopiiko aavistus pitempi eli 150-160?

----------


## kp63

tossa ehdotus : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8036312

----------


## ristopee

Hep, olisko ketään lähdössä sunnuntaina klo 9-10 seuraksi vähän maltillisemmalle lenkille vaikka ~27-28 km/h ja 120-130km?

----------


## Viineri

Otetaan tämä, mutta jätetään vt2 rauhaan, tuosta pääsen pienen tien kautta pienellä säädöllä. Huomisiin!





> tossa ehdotus : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8036312

----------


## itm

> Otetaan tämä, mutta jätetään vt2 rauhaan, tuosta pääsen pienen tien kautta pienellä säädöllä. Huomisiin!



Siikalantieltä pääsee kelviä pitkin kanssa.

----------


## Heikki

> Otetaan tämä, mutta jätetään vt2 rauhaan, tuosta pääsen pienen tien kautta pienellä säädöllä. Huomisiin!



Aivan, näin lenkki on kohta lähes sama kuin 2 viikkoa sitten  :Hymy: .

----------


## PPJ

> Sunnuntailenkki 31.5.2015 klo 10
> 
> Melko rauhallisvauhtinen lenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta. Alustava reittisuunnitelma, tauko Kytäjällä. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h, todennäköisemmin alle kuin yli. Saa osallistua vetotöihin tai olla osallistumatta.
> 
> Sunnuntain tuuliennuste näyttää tosin aika jännältä, joten jos ennuste pitää paikkansa pitänee reitti vaihtaa johonkin lännen suunnan vaihtoehtoon.



Olikos tälle lenkille tulijoita? Itsehän torstaina sanoin tuvan pihassa osallistuvani ja edelleen on aikomuksena lähteä.

----------


## ristopee

> Olikos tälle lenkille tulijoita? Itsehän torstaina sanoin tuvan pihassa osallistuvani ja edelleen on aikomuksena lähteä.



Moi, minä voisin tulla ainakin peesaamaan! Rakensin tuon reitin muuten tuonne niin halukkaat voivat halutessaan tallentaa sen gps-seurantalaitteisiinsa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8125210

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Moi, minä voisin tulla ainakin peesaamaan! Rakensin tuon reitin muuten tuonne niin halukkaat voivat halutessaan tallentaa sen gps-seurantalaitteisiinsa. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8125210



Kiva jos tulet mukaan. Minun puolestani voimme ajaa vähän rauhallisempaakin vauhtia kuin tuo aluksi kirjoittamani 30km/h, jos se sopii paremmin muille. Itse reittiä piirtäessäni ajattelin kiertosuunnksi myötäpäivää, mutta voisihan tuon ajaa tuohon piirtämääsi suuntaankin. Tulisipahan ainakin ajettua osa teistä kerrankin toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Heikki

Kiitos kp63 ja kumpp vauhdikkaasta Tupalenkistä!

----------


## ristopee

> Kiva jos tulet mukaan. Minun puolestani voimme ajaa vähän rauhallisempaakin vauhtia kuin tuo aluksi kirjoittamani 30km/h, jos se sopii paremmin muille. Itse reittiä piirtäessäni ajattelin kiertosuunnksi myötäpäivää, mutta voisihan tuon ajaa tuohon piirtämääsi suuntaankin. Tulisipahan ainakin ajettua osa teistä kerrankin toiseen suuntaan.



Itse taas tottunut lähtemään aina tuohon suuntaan. :P Voin toki kiepauttaa tuon toiseen suuntaan jos joku haluaa vaikka reittiopastusta varten.

----------


## PPJ

Kiitokset Espoon lenkkiporukalle ja Timolle reittispeksistä vielä täälläkin. Mahtava lenkki, tasainen veto, uusia maisemia ja jos en ois omaa hölmöyttäni ajanu jalkoja ekalla puoliskolla spagetiksi oisin varmaan takasin päinkin jaksanut istua enemmän vedossa  :Leveä hymy: 

Keskari meillä tais olla karvan yli 28 kun tultiin tuvalle takasin. Jos ensi sunnuntaina on lähtijöitä ja saan siskon hoitamaan tyttöä lenkin ajaksi niin olen ehdottomasti mukana.

PS. Jatkossa ajelen noi matalalla kadenssilla pyörittelyt ja "voimatreenit" omilla lenkeillä niin teidän ei tarvii mun takia alkaa himmaileen mäissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ristopee

Kiitos omastakin puolesta, hyvä lenkki oli!

----------


## VPR

Huomenna mahdollisesti iltalenkkiä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...42#post2384242

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 7.6.2015 klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Suuntaa-antava reittisuunnitelma (myötäpäivään), kahvitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Keskinopeus asettunee kategoriaan "vajaa 30".

----------


## VPR

> Huomenna mahdollisesti iltalenkkiä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...42#post2384242



Neljä kuskia oli mukana ja keskari oli hieman alle 32 Klaukkalaan asti mistä tultiin yhden kuskin väsähtämisen takia rauhallisesti loppumatka, perillä karvan alle 30. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## ristopee

> Sunnuntailenkki 7.6.2015 klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Suuntaa-antava reittisuunnitelma (myötäpäivään), kahvitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Keskinopeus asettunee kategoriaan "vajaa 30".



Mukana ollaan. Ohessa vielä navigaattoreihin: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8224079

----------


## PekkaO

Jos oikeasti maltatte pitäytyä tuossa vauhdissa sunnuntaina, taidan tulla mukaan. Nimim. oikeasti PK:ta hakemassa.

----------


## cuppis

Alustavasti tulossa sunnuntain lenkille perässäroikkujaksi.

----------


## PPJ

> Sunnuntailenkki 7.6.2015 klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Suuntaa-antava reittisuunnitelma (myötäpäivään), kahvitauko Siippoon Nesteellä. Keskinopeus asettunee kategoriaan "vajaa 30".



Mukana, ainakin peesissä. Torstain totaalikuolema Velskolantiellä aiheutti hieman kysymyksiä tuon oman yleisen terveydentilan kanssa. Sykkeet huiteli jossain ihan muualla missä niiden ois noissa vauhdeissa pitänyt.

----------


## ristopee

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta.Rengasrikko tuli ja paikkalitkulla sitä yritin paikkailla. Pyörällä pääsi ehkä noin 30km sen jälkeen etenemään mutta lopulta noutaja tuli ja piti soittaa maitojunakyyti kotiin. Litku oli tukkinut paikat niin hyvin että uutta ilmaa ei saanut sisään ja silti ilmaa oli sen verran, ettei rengasta oikein saanut irti vaikka irrotti venttiilin ja jatkeen. o_O Kyytiä odotellessa aloin miettiä olisiko reikä tullut renkaan ja venttiilin väliin. Röpelöisellä ja tärisevällä tiellä tuntui että ilmaa katosi mutta tasaisella tiellä rengas rullasi ihan hyvin olosuhteisiin nähden.

----------


## mantis

^Eiköhän se selviä kun kotona saat renkaan lopulta irti. 

Itse pääsin vielä kakkoslenkille Siippoon Nesteellä käymään kun jätin pankkikortin sinne. Ei ollut muuten eka kerta.

----------


## PPJ

Teillähän on ollut vaiherikas lenkki. Ite en uhosta huolimatta päässyt mukaan kun onnistuin saamaan yläselästä fasettinivelen paikoiltaan tytön kanssa leikkiessä. Oli taas aika kovaa tuulta tarjolla. Tai ainakin nuo puut heilu sillä tavalla kun ikkunan läpi sängystä niitä katselin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ristopee

> Teillähän on ollut vaiherikas lenkki. Ite en uhosta huolimatta päässyt mukaan kun onnistuin saamaan yläselästä fasettinivelen paikoiltaan tytön kanssa leikkiessä. Oli taas aika kovaa tuulta tarjolla. Tai ainakin nuo puut heilu sillä tavalla kun ikkunan läpi sängystä niitä katselin



Tuulta riitti kyllä hyvässä ja pahassa. Välillä mentiin reilusti yli speksatun nopeuden ja välillä sitten ei. Ehkä joku myös saattoi innostua vähän jossain kohdassa.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Pahoittelut vielä omasta sähläämisestä. Ehkä tässä pitää pientä varustepäivitystä pohtia. Esimerkiksi onneksi kanssamatkustajalta löytyi metallitikku jolla sai paikkalitkkupullon tökättyä auki.

----------


## cuppis

Kiva lenkki vaikka koivet oli ihan pökkelöt. Itse ei tullut liiemmin vedettyä joten iso kiitos vetomiehille! 
Ja hei, joka jampalla pitää olla avaimissa kranaatinsokka jossa kulkee venttiiliadapteri ja jolla saa litkupullon tökättyä auki  :Vink:

----------


## VPR

> Lauantaina 13. kesäkuuta voisi olla saumaa pitkälle lenkille. Perinteinen speksi 9 tuntia ajoa (270 km) ja lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Taukopaikat alustavasti Räyskälässä (96 km) ja Kivihovissa (177 km). http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8068808



Löytyykö tälle lähtijöitä? Luonnollisesti sadevaraus.

----------


## VPR

Kolme on ilmoittanut olevansa tulossa ja sääennuste lupaa lauantaille aurinkoa ja +23 astetta (tuntuu kuin +28). Lenkki ajetaan siis suunnitellusti. Vielä mahtuu väkeä mukaan ja voi myös ajaa alun yhtä matkaa ja oikaista sitten lyhyemmälle lenkille.

----------


## FatLady

> Kolme on ilmoittanut olevansa tulossa ja sääennuste lupaa lauantaille aurinkoa ja +23 astetta (tuntuu kuin +28). Lenkki ajetaan siis suunnitellusti. Vielä mahtuu väkeä mukaan ja voi myös ajaa alun yhtä matkaa ja oikaista sitten lyhyemmälle lenkille.



Mikä vauhti?

t FL

----------


## VPR

Nokkelimmat-pokkelimmat laskivatkin jo että speksi on 270 km / 9 h eli noin 30 km/h on vauhti suunnilleen, hyvissä olosuhteissa/voimissa enemmän ja huonoissa vähemmän. Tarkoitus ei ole katsoa keskaria kuin vasta lenkin jälkeen.

4-5 ajajaa on nyt lähdössä pitkälle ja kolme ajajaa oikaisee Karkkilan huudeilta takaisinpäin.

----------


## FatLady

Tämäkin blondi observoi tuon laskentamahdollisuuden jo minuutti asiaa kysyttyäni...

Huomenna 270 km on kyllä liikaa... Jos heräilen tarpeeksi ajoissa (epäilen vahvasti...), niin saatan tulla mukaan Karkkilan lenkille...

t FL





> Nokkelimmat-pokkelimmat laskivatkin jo että speksi on 270 km / 9 h eli noin 30 km/h on vauhti suunnilleen, hyvissä olosuhteissa/voimissa enemmän ja huonoissa vähemmän. Tarkoitus ei ole katsoa keskaria kuin vasta lenkin jälkeen.
> 
> 4-5 ajajaa on nyt lähdössä pitkälle ja kolme ajajaa oikaisee Karkkilan huudeilta takaisinpäin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 14.6.2015 klo 10

Huomenna olisi taas tarjolla kahvittelureissu Inkooseen. Suunnitelma vastapäivään kierrettävästä reitistä olisi tämän näköinen. Vauhti edellisten viikkojen tapaan rauhallinen (eli keskinopeus alle 30 km/h). Jos ennustetut sadekuurot yltyvät todella rankoiksi, lenkkiä voidaan lyhentää.

----------


## ristopee

Olisko juhannuksena lenkkiseuraa Espoossa samanhenkisille lenkeille mitä Timo Viitasalo on speksaillut?

----------


## PPJ

Perinteinen juhannuslenkki taitaa osua torstaille. Varmasti ensi viikolla tänne joku laittaa enemmän infoa siitä

----------


## Jari Kulmala

EDIT: 
Tämä PERUTTU. Ennusteiden mukaan sataa ihan kunnolla ja lämpötila 11 astetta. Siirretään juhannuslenkki ensi tai seuraavalle viikolla jos vaikka silloin tarkenisi paremmin.


Juhannus-aatonaattona 165 km iltalenkki:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2389827

----------


## VPR

Tuvalta lähti 10 iikoolaista ja yksi veivaaja. Kuusi iikoolaista erkani Vaskijärvellä lyhyemmälle ja viisi kuskia ajoi speksatun reitin. Osan matkasta oli hieman vastatuulta ja viimeisellä etapilla pari rengasrikkoa mutta kaikki pääsivät lopulta ajamalla kotiin saakka. Vetomiehillä oli jalkaa joten keskariksi muodostui lopulta 32,7 km/h ja lenkki näin 45 min suunniteltua lyhyempi. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## mikko-a

> Juhannus-aatonaattona 165 km iltalenkki:
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2389827



Tätä klassikkoa ei voi jättää väliin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Olisko juhannuksena lenkkiseuraa Espoossa samanhenkisille lenkeille mitä Timo Viitasalo on speksaillut?



Oman vähäisen kokemuksen perusteella olen havainnut, ettei näihin yleisluontoisiin kyselyihin saa tällä palstalla juuri mitään reaktiota. Paremmin vastauksia ja ajoseuraa saa kun laittaa suoraan oman ehdotuksen ajankohdasta ja reittispeksistä. Tämän vuoksi ehdotankin, että huomenna sunnuntaina 21.6.2016 klo 10 voisi lähteä koettamaan uudestaan tuota viime viikon Inkoon keikkaa





> Huomenna olisi taas tarjolla kahvittelureissu Inkooseen. Suunnitelma vastapäivään kierrettävästä reitistä olisi tämän näköinen. Vauhti edellisten viikkojen tapaan rauhallinen (eli keskinopeus alle 30 km/h).

----------


## PPJ

> Tämän vuoksi ehdotankin, että huomenna sunnuntaina 21.6.2016 klo 10 voisi lähteä koettamaan uudestaan tuota viime viikon Inkoon keikkaa



Inkoo kuulostaa hyvältä. Tuvalle kymmeneksi siis.

----------


## Tassu

> Tämän vuoksi ehdotankin, että huomenna sunnuntaina 21.6.2016 klo 10 voisi lähteä koettamaan uudestaan tuota viime viikon Inkoon keikkaa



Kaikin puolin loistolenkki tänään. Kiitokset!

----------


## PPJ

Kyllä! Aivan mahtava lenkki ja kelissäkään ei ollut valittamista. 

Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille, tää lenkki kruunas jo muutenkin aivan mahtavan juhannusviikonlopun  :Hymy:

----------


## TeleTe

Samaa mieltä Tassun kanssa. 

Kun väki vähenee, niin pidot paranee...Kiitos.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Kiitos mukaan lähteneille. Oli kyllä tosiaan hieno lenkki.

----------


## PPJ

Eipä ollut muuten mitään hyötyä tuosta suojakerroin 15:sta aurinkorasvasta. Käsien väri muistuttaa aika pitkälti paloautoa ja kohta on puoli purkkia vaimon niveää lyöty iholle ensiavuksi.

Täytyy ottaa toi tytön suojakerroin 50 taas käyttöön.

----------


## Dominik

Anyone interested in a ride tomorrow morning from Bemböle? ~80km perhaps, 29-30km/h Ø? I can suggest a few routes, optionally a swimming stop at Evitskog for example. (See also FB msg.)

----------


## mkerikss

Dominik - I'm interested, 10 o'clock or so?

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 28.6.2015 klo 10

Sunnuntaina voisi taas lähteä selvittämään Uudenmaan huoltamoiden pullavitriinien tarjontaa. Tutkimuskohteeksi voisi tällä kertaa ottaa Pusulan Nesteen (myötäpäivään lähestyen). Vauhti perinteisen rauhallinen noin 30km/h.

PS Jos joku muu haluaa piirrellä ja ehdotella näitä sunnuntailenkkien reittejä, niin kaikin mokomin. Ylihuomisellekin voi ehdottaa parempaa reittiä.

----------


## ristopee

Huomisaamuna katsomaan miesten maantiepyöräilyn SM-kisaa ja siitä jatko lenkille. Suunnitelmani että olen turuntien kulmalla noin klo 9:30, siitä katsomaan muutama kierros sm:ää Vantaankoskelle. 

Stoppi Siippoon Nesteellä ja vauhti vielä Timoa rauhallisempi 25-28 km/h (tai päivän ajokunnon mukaan). Lenkkiä voidaan myös pidentää jos siltä tuntuu. Vantaankoskellakin voidaan ottaa munkkia.

Alustava suunnitelma http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8742291

Jos joku kuittaa lähtevänsä mukaan, nähdään klo 9:30 turuntien ja rastaalantien risteyksessä.

edit: lähtö voisi olla jo 9:15 niin ehtii nähdä startin joka on klo 10:00

----------


## PPJ

> Sunnuntailenkki 28.6.2015 klo 10
> 
> Sunnuntaina voisi taas lähteä selvittämään Uudenmaan huoltamoiden pullavitriinien tarjontaa. Tutkimuskohteeksi voisi tällä kertaa ottaa Pusulan Nesteen (myötäpäivään lähestyen). Vauhti perinteisen rauhallinen noin 30km/h.
> 
> PS Jos joku muu haluaa piirrellä ja ehdotella näitä sunnuntailenkkien reittejä, niin kaikin mokomin. Ylihuomisellekin voi ehdottaa parempaa reittiä.



Kiitokset lenkistä! Ja vedosta, aurinkokansi-mestarina mun vetovuorot oli hyvinkin lyhkäisiä  :Leveä hymy: 

Keskari oli karvan yli 28 ja osallistujia oli kokonaiset kaksi kuskia. Ilmeisesti SM-kisat aiheutti hieman osallistujakatoa tämän sunnuntain lenkille  :Vink:

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Kiitokset lenkistä! Ja vedosta, aurinkokansi-mestarina mun vetovuorot oli hyvinkin lyhkäisiä 
> 
> Keskari oli karvan yli 28 ja osallistujia oli kokonaiset kaksi kuskia. Ilmeisesti SM-kisat aiheutti hieman osallistujakatoa tämän sunnuntain lenkille



Kiitos seurasta. Kai se kesäkin on tulossa, kun näillä lenkeillä alkaa kehittyä kunnon lisäksi myös rusketusrajat.

----------


## ristopee

> Ilmeisesti SM-kisat aiheutti hieman osallistujakatoa tämän sunnuntain lenkille



Näin kävi, kyllä se piti käydä katsastamassa isojen poikien pyöräilyä. Palataan asiaan ensi viikolla jos joku (kröhtimokröh) speksaa reittiä.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Uusi yritys juhannuslenkistä ensi perjantaina: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...34#post2396534

----------


## Viineri

La 10:00 Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä Karkkilan suuntaan, n.140-150km. 

Keliksi on luvattu Molto Bene!

----------


## Heikki

> La 10:00 Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä Karkkilan suuntaan, n.140-150km. 
> 
> Keliksi on luvattu Molto Bene!



Haaveilet ilmeisesti pulahduksesta Tämäkohtu-järveen? 
Esim tälläinen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3342194

----------


## VPR

Mukana jos jaksan herätä yölenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Viineri

> Haaveilet ilmeisesti pulahduksesta Tämäkohtu-järveen? 
> Esim tälläinen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3342194



Näillä keleillä Tämäkohtu kuulostaa hyvältä :Hymy:

----------


## Tommi G

> Näillä keleillä Tämäkohtu kuulostaa hyvältä



Lähtö huomen aamulla 06.00 ja iltalenkin jälkeen pulahdus Välimereen,hyvää kesälomaa kaikille :Cool:

----------


## LJL

> La 10:00 Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä Karkkilan suuntaan, n.140-150km. 
> 
> Keliksi on luvattu Molto Bene!



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, millä keskarilla lenkki aiotaan ajaa..? Vietän tässä harrasta peekoo-kautta ylikunnon jälkeen, ja krossarilla 35mm nappularenkailla 150km esim. 35km/h keskarilla menee sykähtelyjen puolesta väärälle sektorille  :Hymy:  En ole vuosiin ollut porukkalenkillä mutta nyt kiinnostaisi kyllä pitkästä aikaa tulla. Pitkää peekoo kakkosta (alle 145 sykkeillä) pitäisi ajaa, mutta ei saa näköjään aikaiseksi.

----------


## VPR

Tupalenkeillä on ollut yleensä keskari 30–32 km/h.

----------


## LJL

Jjoo.. No määpä mietin asiaa. Kyllähän sitä 30 keskarin porukkalenkillä pysyy keskisykkeet hyvinkin alle peekoorajan. Eikä siihen varmaan kuole jos menee vähän yli  :Hymy:  Tulee siitä varmaan jotakin "harjoitusvaikutusta"

----------


## kp63

Suattaapi olla mukana, jos kerkii vetää TT treenin ensin. LJL:lle: mäkinen reitti, jossa syke ajoittain nousee keskarista riippumatta.

----------


## LJL

Okei. No jospa tulen paikalle ja otan siltä kannalta että veekoo.. Urheilulääkärikin sanoi ettei ole hyvä ajaa pelkkää peekota, ettei mene ihan tukkoon

----------


## Viineri

Juu ei oo 35 keskareista tietoakaan, 30:nen tienoilla yleensä mennään.

----------


## Viineri

Täytyy yrittää pitää kp ja vpr kurissa, ettei mennä turhan kovaa. Nautiskelu kärsii :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Heh, joo näin on, todistettavasti VPR ajaa työmatkatempoa täysjoustomaasturilla 40km/h keskarilla.. Oli vähän vaikeasti tavoiteltava kun lähdin perään

----------


## itm

> La 10:00 Perinteistä Tupalenkkiä Karkkilan suuntaan, n.140-150km. 
> 
> Keliksi on luvattu Molto Bene!



Vois lähtee. Monelta tuun portille ?

----------


## Heikki

Ottaakapa simmarit föliin! Sitä kun ei koskaan tiedä, mitä mielihaluja matkalla tulee mieleen.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Palataan asiaan ensi viikolla jos joku (kröhtimokröh) speksaa reittiä.



Edelleen muistuttaisin että saa näitä sunnuntailenkkien reittejä piirrellä muutkin kuin minä. Ja itse piirrellessä saa juuri sellaisen lenkin kuin itse haluaa.

Huomiselle sunnuntaille (5.7.2015 klo 10) ehdottaisin lenkkiä Nurmijärven ja Jokelan suuntaan. Kahvitauko Kahvila Roosassa.

----------


## ristopee

> Edelleen muistuttaisin että saa näitä sunnuntailenkkien reittejä piirrellä muutkin kuin minä. Ja itse piirrellessä saa juuri sellaisen lenkin kuin itse haluaa.
> 
> Huomiselle sunnuntaille (5.7.2015 klo 10) ehdottaisin lenkkiä Nurmijärven ja Jokelan suuntaan. Kahvitauko Kahvila Roosassa.



Juu, juu, saa saa.  :Hymy:  Aamulla nähdään!

----------


## LJL

> No jospa tulen paikalle ja otan siltä kannalta että veekoo.. Urheilulääkärikin sanoi ettei ole hyvä ajaa pelkkää peekota, ettei mene ihan tukkoon



Joopa joo... Oli erittäin mukava alkumatka, mutta jo ekalla kolmanneksella sykkeet karkasi pahasti. Alku meni liian lujaa ja sitten oli myöhäistä. Siinä lyhyessä mutta terävässä nousussa vähän ennen porintietä ja käväisi sykkeet lyhyesti anaK:n yläpuolella (179). Paljon kertoo se, kun vertailtiin VPR:n kanssa sykkeitä alamäen jälkeen, niin mulla oli 135 ja VPR:llä 105. Että näin  :Leveä hymy:  Ongelmana ei ole tällä hetkellä yli- vaan alikunto. 

Lyhyesti kun vaihdettiin sykkeistä Kp:n kanssa muutama sana, niin siinä tuli viisaus: veekoota voi ajaa, muttei liian pitkään koska loppuu energiat. Pitäisi ajaa joku 20 lyöntiä alle aerK:n joka mulla tarkoittaa tuollaista 130-135 sykettä. Siispä päätin lopettaa siinä kohtaa mistä osasin vielä kotiin, ja ajaa sitä peekoota. Ajelin sitten rauhallisemmin takaisin ja sain "puristettua" sykkeet sopivasti peekoolle. Kivenlahti-Kivenlahti välille sain lopulta mahtumaan 100,3km ja keskisyke oli 140.

Otetaan uusiksi kun saan hieman kohotettua aerobisen alueen kuntoa..

----------


## rhubarb

> Paljon kertoo se, kun vertailtiin VPR:n kanssa sykkeitä alamäen jälkeen, niin mulla oli 135 ja VPR:llä 105.



Sivusta huutelen ettei se vertailu kerro juuri mitään, kun syke on täysin yksilöllinen asia  :Hymy:  Kunhan omat rajat ovat jollain tarkkuudella selvillä, niiden mukaan kannattaa ajaa.

----------


## LJL

Totta på totta.. Sykkeet "jäi päälle" kiusallisesti myös omalla mittapuulla, minkä arvioisin johtuvan ihan siitä että ei ollut miehestä mihinkään. Ajoin kyllä melko epäsopivalla kalustolla mutta sen piikkiin ei voi laittaa

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Huomiselle sunnuntaille (5.7.2015 klo 10) ehdottaisin lenkkiä Nurmijärven ja Jokelan suuntaan. Kahvitauko Kahvila Roosassa.



Tämä lenkki ajettiin kahden hengen vahvuudella karvan yli 30km/h keskarilla. Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## ristopee

> Tämä lenkki ajettiin kahden hengen vahvuudella karvan yli 30km/h keskarilla. Kiitos seurasta.



Kiitos samoin! Oli hyvä lenkki.

----------


## Viineri

Mä laittaisin noi syke-erot ihan puhtaasti nappulakumeksien piikkiin.





> Totta på totta.. Sykkeet "jäi päälle" kiusallisesti myös omalla mittapuulla, minkä arvioisin johtuvan ihan siitä että ei ollut miehestä mihinkään. Ajoin kyllä melko epäsopivalla kalustolla mutta sen piikkiin ei voi laittaa

----------


## LJL

> Mä laittaisin noi syke-erot ihan puhtaasti nappulakumeksien piikkiin.



Mitääh  :Leveä hymy:  Eikö nyt muka 35mm Maxxiksen krossikumit kolmen ja puolen baarin paineilla rullaa ihan yhtä hyvin kuin kivikovat maantietuubit

Ei vaan, ehkä siinä oli osansa. Kyllä musta joskus tulee maantiemies (?)

----------


## ristopee

Tulevana sunnuntaina jos sää sallii ajattelin lähteä klo 10 tuvalta matkaan. Laiskottaa, joten kopioin tämän edelliseltä sivulta mutta vaihtelun vuoksi menen sen myötäpäivään. Vauhtina voisi olla aiemmilta sunnuntailenkeiltä tuttu 28-30 km/h.

https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/60.22...cd65a2!1m0!3e2

----------


## VPR

Pitkää siivua lomailijoille maanantaina 20. heinäkuuta. Keskari noin 30–32, taukoja tarvittaessa noin 2 kpl, lähtö tuvalta klo 9: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9304753

----------


## sakut

> Tulevana sunnuntaina jos sää sallii ajattelin lähteä klo 10 tuvalta matkaan. Laiskottaa, joten kopioin tämän edelliseltä sivulta mutta vaihtelun vuoksi menen sen myötäpäivään. Vauhtina voisi olla aiemmilta sunnuntailenkeiltä tuttu 28-30 km/h.
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/60.22...cd65a2!1m0!3e2



Voiko liittyä Kirkkonummella porukkaan?

----------


## ristopee

> Voiko liittyä Kirkkonummella porukkaan?



Toki voi.

----------


## VPR

Kolme kuskia Riston lenkillä ja yksi lisäkuski Siuntiosta Virkkalaan. Sadekuuro kasteli ennen Virkkalaa.

Huominen pitkä lenkki peruttu säävarauksen vuoksi. Yritetään myöhemmin uudestaan.

----------


## ristopee

Kiitoksia ajoseurasta. Keskinopeus taisi olla noin 30,3 km/h eli aika hyvin päästiin speksiin. Pyörä ja kaikki muut pesty, nyt vaan speksailemaan lomaviikon lenkkejä  :Cool:

----------


## Punkku

Vähän kiireellä tulee. Meinasin huomenna torstaina aamupäivällä lähteä tuvalta noin 100km lenkille noin 30 keskarilla. Lähtö klo 9.30. 
Tuvalla olen takaisin viimeistään 13.30. Kahdeksi pitää ehtiä kotiin. Mukaan saa tulla.

----------


## Tuke09

Onkohan tupalenkille menijöitä huomenna la Bembölestä 10:00?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hez3

> Onkohan tupalenkille menijöitä huomenna la Bembölestä 10:00?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minä voisin lähteä. Onko jotain reittisuunnitelmaa olemassa vai kaivellaanko vanhoja?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tuke09

Ei ole suunnitelmaa...joku tuvalta-tuvalle 120-130 km voisi toimia.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hez3

> Ei ole suunnitelmaa...joku tuvalta-tuvalle 120-130 km voisi toimia.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kelpaa mulle, olisko 30-32 hyvä vauhti?

----------


## Tuke09

Sopii erittäin hyvin  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hez3

Kolme kuskia lähti tupalenkille, yhdellä ajo keskeytyi kuitenkin jo ennen Veikkolaa ulkorenkaan hajoamiseen. Kahden miehen voimin ajettiin Inkooseen kahville. Matkaa kertyi 136 kilsaa 30 keskarilla. Toivottavasti rengasrikon kärsinyt selvisi kotiin? Kiitokset kanssapolkijalle! 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tuke09

Onneksi löyty autokyyti kotiin ja kotiinpäästyäni uutta kiekkoa alle ja uudelle lenkille. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## caplake

Onko tänään tuvalta lenkille lähtijöitä klo 18, säävarauksella itsellä lenkki tiedossa

----------


## Viineri

Tupalenkkiä La 1.8 klo 10, normispeksin mukaan 130-150km. 

Keliksi on luvattu poikkeuksellisesti poutaa ja +19, eli simmarit voi kuitenkin jättää kotiin.

----------


## Tuke09

Sopisi kyllä näillä näkymin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## itm

> Tupalenkkiä La 1.8 klo 10, normispeksin mukaan 130-150km. 
> 
> Keliksi on luvattu poikkeuksellisesti poutaa ja +19, eli simmarit voi kuitenkin jättää kotiin.



Onks mikä reittisuunnitelma, mun pitäis olla puol-kaks-kaks takasin kotona ?

----------


## Viineri

En ole vielä mitään tarkkaa speksannut, kiinnostas lähteä vaikka vaihteeksi Porvoon suuntaan. 

Jos lähdetään normisti Karkkilan suuntaan, siitä pääset kesken himaan. Yleensähän ollaan oltu meidän kohdalla vasta n.14:30-15.

----------


## itm

> En ole vielä mitään tarkkaa speksannut, kiinnostas lähteä vaikka vaihteeksi Porvoon suuntaan. 
> 
> Jos lähdetään normisti Karkkilan suuntaan, siitä pääset kesken himaan. Yleensähän ollaan oltu meidän kohdalla vasta n.14:30-15.



No ei tehdä siitä ongelmaa, mä tuun vähän yli ysi portille, ajellaan tuvalle ja mä ajelen kolme-neljä tuntia jotain reittiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Heikki

> En ole vielä mitään tarkkaa speksannut, kiinnostas lähteä vaikka vaihteeksi Porvoon suuntaan. 
> 
> Jos lähdetään normisti Karkkilan suuntaan, siitä pääset kesken himaan. Yleensähän ollaan oltu meidän kohdalla vasta n.14:30-15.



Porvoon suunnassa ei olla tänä kesänä vielä oltukaan. Sinne vaan on aika ikävä pujotella läpi Vantaan/Helsingin. Ja ennustetut tuulet ovat paluumatkalle vastaiset. Eli ehdotan, että jätetään Porvoo vielä odottamaan itätuulia tai edes vähaisempää tuulta tästä niin vallitsevasta lännestä.

Ymmärrän, että Hannu ei haluaisi lähteä myöskään länteen, koska se vie pakosti jonnekin Lohjalle. Ja siellä hän on taas viettänyt koko kesäloman.

Entäpä jos mentäisiin pohjoiseen? Olisi sivutuuli niin mennessä ja palatessa. esim Läyliäinen: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7902494 tai joku vastaava. Sovitaan tuvalla. Jospa jollain olisi joku hyvä vaihtoehto mielessä.

----------


## Viineri

Sitä voidaan sitten vaikka Sunnuntaina käydä Emäsalon Gulfilla😊

----------


## Heikki

> Sitä voidaan sitten vaikka Sunnuntaina käydä Emäsalon Gulfilla



Jos tarkoitat ensi su 2.8., niin ainakin Foreca ennustaa vähintään yhtä voimakasta länsi/luoteistuulta. Mutta sitten su 9.8. ennusteessa olisi reilu itätuuli  :Hymy:

----------


## ristopee

Onko joku jo sopinut jotain lenkkiä huomisaamulle?

Jos ei ole, niin itse ajattelin lähteä kohti Kytäjää klo 10 oheisen reitin mukaisesti: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9583908
Vauhtina 28-30 km/h jos ei tehokkaita vetomiehiä löydy.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 9.8.2015 klo 10

Sunnuntaille on luvattu ihan kohtuullista ajokeliä, joten voisi lähteä kiertämään Lohjanjärveä. Tauko Karjalohjalla. Reittiä voi soveltaa/improvisoida Kirkkonummen läpiajon ja Lohjan keskustan jälkeiseltä osuudelta riippuen haluaako ajaa pyöräteitä vai pikkuteitä. Pituuttakin saa lisää esim ajamalla Vesikansantietä Nummelaan.
Jos tämä ehdotus on liian pitkä, varasuunnitelma on plagiaatti tuossa yllä olevasta.

----------


## ristopee

Mulle kelpaa pidempikin lenkki.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Sunnuntailenkki 9.8.2015 klo 10
> 
> Sunnuntaille on luvattu ihan kohtuullista ajokeliä, joten voisi lähteä kiertämään Lohjanjärveä. Tauko Karjalohjalla.



Huomasin, että reitti on osin yhteneväinen Eteläkärjen ajojen kanssa (tiellä 186 Inkoon jälkeen). Tammisaaresta lähtevillä on tuonne sen verran lyhyempi matka, että he ehtinevät alta pois.

----------


## lammas

Lähteekö espoosta muita ryhmälenkkejä viikolla kuin torstainen naisten lenkki?

----------


## VPR

Tuvalta lähtee torstaisin klo 18 myös noin 30 km/h -lenkki.

----------


## A. Aro

Tyyni kesäilta tulossa. Mikä on parempaa kuin ajaa täysillä tyvenessä? Vaikuttaa oivalta olosuhteelta tehdä hyviä aikoja Röylän temporeitillä (IK-32). Menen itse testaamaan, joten saa liittyä mukaan. Kellot paikalla tänään 19:30. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 16.8.2015 klo 10

Huomenna voisi lähteä ajelemaan Siuntion suuntaan (tauko Pikkalassa). Vauhti "vajaa 30".
Tolsassa Tolsantiellä on ilmeisesti tietyö, jonka voi kierää itäpuolelta Laajakalliontien kautta, mutta lännen suuntaan asfaltoitua kiertoreittiä ei taida olla. Tuossa tulee siis pieni sorapätkä. Voidaan tarvittaessa taluttaa jos on heikkoja ulkorenkaita mukana. Pikkalan ABC:kin on ilmeisesti auki rakennusprojektista huolimatta.

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina 22.8. tarjolla pitkää siivua. Kelit näyttävät jatkuvan hyvinä eli ajetaan noin 280 km. Vauhti 30–32 km/h. Tauot Loukku 84 km, Shell Somero 143 km ja Neste Oil Kisko (194 km). Etapit noin 2:45, 1:55, 1:40 ja 2:45, yhteensä 9 tuntia plus tauot.

Lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Reitti: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9865344

----------


## VPR

Ennusteet lupaavat lähes tyyntä ja lämpöä +24 astetta. Kohtuullinen vauhti ja reilusti taukoja. Kaikki mukaan!

----------


## VPR

Kuulemma tuvalta lähtee samaan aikaan myös lyhyempi versio samasta lenkistä, joka kääntyy takaisin Ikkalassa ja matkaa tulee noin 124 km.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 23.8.2015 klo 10

Torstaina Tammaravien jälkeen eräät kanssapolkijat valittivat, että he eivät ole vielä tänä kesänä ehtineet tutustua Läntisen Uudenmaan tiestöön. Tämän vuoksi sovittiin, että käydään kahvilla Inkoon satamassa. Reitti on noin 130 km. Vauhti 28-30 km/h.

----------


## kp63

> Ennusteet lupaavat lähes tyyntä ja lämpöä +24 astetta. Kohtuullinen vauhti ja reilusti taukoja. Kaikki mukaan!



Viel ei pääse, mutta alkaen 12.09 olis 4 la tai su alustavasti aikaa ja intoa ajella syysklassikoita rauhallisesti.

----------


## itm

> Viel ei pääse, mutta alkaen 12.09 olis 4 la tai su alustavasti aikaa ja intoa ajella syysklassikoita rauhallisesti.



Mä ilmottaudun mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Hyvä. Virittelen tossa KPTOUR 2015: Säiden salliessa (=kuivaa ekoilla pätkillä ja noin >10C)  4x noin 240km/8h ja parilla koffilla. Suunnat vois olla Porvoo, Hlinna, Forssa ja Tammisaari. Yks vkonloppu menee "palautteluun".

----------


## VPR

Tuvalta lähti 11, matkan varrelta mukaan tuli 2, 6 kääntyi lyhyelle reitille, 1 kääntyi Marttilassa omalle lyhyemmälle lenkille, 1 bonkkasi vähän ennen ekaa taukoa totaalisesti ja nilkutti omaa vauhtia kotiin, 5 porukalla ajeltiin 25-tielle asti missä 1 jättäytyi ja antoi muille luvan mennä, 1 kääntyi Siikajärvelle ja 3 palasi tuvalle.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/873895500



Tosta KPTOURista en pääse 1–2 viikonloppuna mukaan mutta muuten messissä jos vain kelejä.

----------


## kp63

> Hyvä. Virittelen tossa KPTOUR 2015: Säiden salliessa (=kuivaa ekoilla pätkillä ja noin >10C)  4x noin 240km/8h ja parilla koffilla. Suunnat vois olla Porvoo, Hlinna, Forssa ja Tammisaari. Yks vkonloppu menee "palautteluun".



19.09 on muuta eli lenkit viikoilla 37, 39-41 ja ensisijaisena lauantait klo 9.00  ja sunnuntait varalla.  Startit suunnan mukaan Vantaankoski, Klaukkala, Tupa ja Mankki.

----------


## kp63

Ens la näyttäs tulevan kesän parhaimpia kelejä pitkälle. Startti klo 9 Klaukkalan kirkolta ja teemana Lahden kierto. Lahdessa pitempi tauko (ei ole vielä tutkittu, onko hyviä ideoita ?)  ja esim Pukkilassa lyhyempi. Speksinä nautiskelu ja keskari varmaan tolle säälle 29-31. Saa olla kansipaikalla. Pari kun ilmoittautuu niin lenkki toteutuu.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10005857

----------


## usssky

Jos kuiva +1

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Iltacrossilenkkejäkin taas ajetaan Lepuskista keskiviikkoisin Sellon Pyörältä. Fillarikalenterista löytyy speksit.
Muutoksia viime vuodesta: lähtö jo klo 18:00 ja ilmoittautumista ei enää tarvita (paitsi vetäjän ilmoittautuminen).
http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Tassu

Näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna torstaina 10.9. tammaraviaikaan eli 17.30 lenkille tuvalta. 60 km 30 vauhtia (brobacka-veikkola-evitskog-vols-oitmäki-tupa). Ilmoitan ennen 17.00 jos en pääsekään.

----------


## Punkku

Kiinnostaako ketään tupalenkki lauantaina 12.9 kello 9.00. Joku 120-130km voisi olla aika sopiva. Vauhti 30km/h +/- osallistujista riippuen. Jos kiinnostusta riittää, niin joku osaavampi saa suunnitella reitin.
Edit: voi se vauhti reippaampikin olla.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ens la näyttäs tulevan kesän parhaimpia kelejä pitkälle. Startti klo 9 Klaukkalan kirkolta ja teemana Lahden kierto. Lahdessa pitempi tauko (ei ole vielä tutkittu, onko hyviä ideoita ?)  ja esim Pukkilassa lyhyempi. Speksinä nautiskelu ja keskari varmaan tolle säälle 29-31. Saa olla kansipaikalla. Pari kun ilmoittautuu niin lenkki toteutuu.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10005857



Mukana

----------


## kp63

kiitos jari, nyt po 3 kasassa eli muutkin mukaan. Lisäsin karttaan taukopaikat. Huomioikaa eväissä ekan etapin pituus. Luvattu +18 ja aurinkoista.

----------


## itm

> kiitos jari, nyt po 3 kasassa eli muutkin mukaan. Lisäsin karttaan taukopaikat. Huomioikaa eväissä ekan etapin pituus. Luvattu +18 ja aurinkoista.



Yritän tulla, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä on ton vaimon ranteen kanssa semmosta ettei tuu kyllä koko päivän lisenssiä...eli todennäkösesti joudun kääntymään jostain Hikiän kieppeiltä tms. takasinpäin.

----------


## mikko-a

Ei pääse KP-Tourille tällä kertaa. Mutta vaihtoehtoisesti kourallinen IK:laisia starttaa kevyelle 4-5h lenkille tuvalta huomenna (La) klo 10. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## kp63

Lahden puolipitkän kiersi 6 kovaa. Mielestäni hyvä ja vaihteleva reitti. Lahden pohjoispuolella Koiskalassa lyhyt hiekkatiepätkä ihan ajettava. Pukkilan keskustasta löydettiin ihan idyllinen terassiolutkahvila. Yksi vaarallinen autoraivo-ohitus, yksi rengasrikko, muuten ongelmitta. Kiitos kaikille. Säiden salliessa ens su joko Tammisaari tai Porvoo.

----------


## kp63

Tossa Porvoo ja "Tammisaari" alustavat kiepit. Molemmissa voi kiertosuunnan valita  

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10367347

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9988325

----------


## VPR

Porvoon lenkillä kannattaisi käydä Pellingissä Santasaarentien päässä olevassa kahvilassa.

Lännen lenkillä taitaa olla hiekkaa Tenholan länsipuolella.


Jos on kelejä, yllättäviä menoja ei ilmaannu ja jalkojen pikkuvaivat paranevat niin mukana.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 20.9.2015 klo 10

-Reittinä kierros pohjoisen suuntaan
-Puolentoista pysähdyksen taktiikalla. Hikiällä lyhyempi stoppi kyläkaupassa juomatäydennystä varten ja Karkkilassa täysimittainen kahvitauko.
-Keskinopeusarvio noin 28km/h
-(Tämä siis eri lenkki kuin tuo yllä mainostettu KP-Tour)

----------


## kp63

> Tossa Porvoo ja "Tammisaari" alustavat kiepit. Molemmissa voi kiertosuunnan valita  
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10367347
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9988325



Tämän päivän ennuste (su aurinko ja 12-16) johtaa Porvooseen, kun siellä mm terassikaffit. Villen mainitsema kaffila on kiinni su.  Lopullinen säävarmistus la, mutta jos ennuste pitää, niin startti klo 9.00 Vantaankoskelta. Jos muita tulossa ?  Klaukkalasta nii vois treffata Klaukkalantien ja Lahnuksen tien risteyksessä klo 8.30.

----------


## StePe

> Sunnuntailenkki 20.9.2015 klo 10
> 
> -Reittinä kierros pohjoisen suuntaan



Ettei tule yllätyksenä soratietä kammoksuville, niin Topenon tuntumassa Kalamajantien pohjoispäässä on entinen erittäin huono päällyste korvattu soralla. Alkukesästä se oli suorastaan erinomaisessa kunnossa, mutta viime lauantaina oli pienellä pätkällä kuulalaakerisoraa, jossa maantierenkailla sai ajaa varsin varovaisesti.

----------


## usssky

Jos kuiva +1, Klaukkalantien ja Lahnuksen tien risteyksessä klo 8.30

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Ettei tule yllätyksenä soratietä kammoksuville, niin Topenon tuntumassa Kalamajantien pohjoispäässä on entinen erittäin huono päällyste korvattu soralla. Alkukesästä se oli suorastaan erinomaisessa kunnossa, mutta viime lauantaina oli pienellä pätkällä kuulalaakerisoraa, jossa maantierenkailla sai ajaa varsin varovaisesti.



Kiitokset hyvästä huomiosta. Kun piirtelin tuota reittiä ensimmäisen kerran kesällä niin tietolähde (*) väitti koko reittiä kestopäällysteiseksi. Näköjään tuolla reitillä myös väli Vähikkälä-Vehmainen on saanut sorakäsittelyn. Tuolle ei oikein ole sopivaa pikkutietä vaihtoehtona, joten uusittu reitti kulkee pienen matkan vähän isommalla tiellä.

Edit. Eipä tuo kantatie 54 taida olla mikään pyöräilijän paratiisi. Kai siinä sentään saa pyörällä ajaa.

(*) www.paikkatietoikkuna.fi ->Karttaikkuna ->Karttatasot ->Liikenneverkot ->Tien päällyste

----------


## kp63

> Tämän päivän ennuste (su aurinko ja 12-16) johtaa Porvooseen, kun siellä mm terassikaffit. Villen mainitsema kaffila on kiinni su.  Lopullinen säävarmistus la, mutta jos ennuste pitää, niin startti klo 9.00 Vantaankoskelta. Jos muita tulossa ?  Klaukkalasta nii vois treffata Klaukkalantien ja Lahnuksen tien risteyksessä klo 8.30.



Sääennuste vakaa ja tosi hyvä eli vantaankoski *su klo 9.00* (klaukkala 8.30) . eka tauko aikas pitkällä eli nesteitä mukaan.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Sunnuntailenkki 20.9.2015 klo 10



Ilmatieteenlaitoksen mukaan on kuurosateiden riskiä iltapäivämmällä, mutta tulossa mukaan yhtä kaikki.

----------


## VPR

Oli vielä polvi sen verran kipee et käytiin omalla hitaalla lenkillä. Havaintona tiedotetaan että Kiljavantiellä on uusi asfaltti.

----------


## kp63

Yritetään su vielä pitkää. La mulla aikarajoite, mutta jarin lyhyempään CC-hiekkatielle vois olla aikaa. Porvoo meni, tosin piti lennosta vaihtaa reitti kun etelässä satoi. 240km tuli kuitenkin. Olis vastossa toi karjaa-suomusjärvi tai sitten toi, johon yritetty kerää alueen ykkösreitit. ihmetellään säitä

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10389035

----------


## kp63

> Yritetään su vielä pitkää. La mulla aikarajoite, mutta jarin lyhyempään CC-hiekkatielle vois olla aikaa. Porvoo meni, tosin piti lennosta vaihtaa reitti kun etelässä satoi. 240km tuli kuitenkin. Olis vastossa toi karjaa-suomusjärvi tai sitten toi, johon yritetty kerää alueen ykkösreitit. ihmetellään säitä
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10389035



Löytyskö tolle pitkälle lähtijöita jos startti la Kaukkalasta klo 7.10 ja tuvalta klo 8.00 ??

----------


## mikko-a

> Löytyskö tolle pitkälle lähtijöita jos startti la Kaukkalasta klo 7.10 ja tuvalta klo 8.00 ??



Lauantaina lenkkipäivä joten jos tämä toteutuu niin mukana.

----------


## kp63

Jos sääennuste pysyy ja saadaan vielä yksi varma mukaan niin toteutuu eli 3 riittää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Löytyskö tolle pitkälle lähtijöita jos startti la Kaukkalasta klo 7.10 ja tuvalta klo 8.00 ??



Tupa La klo 8 sopii mulle.

----------


## kp63

ELI la klo 8 tuvalta. Reitti on melko mäkinen eli vauhdista huolimatta se tulee olemaan raskas eli ihan aloittelijoille se ei sovi. Ajatellut 2 kaffitauko kartassa. Onks Janis mukana?

----------


## usssky

Mukana. 7.10 Klaukkalan kirkolta?

----------


## kp63

Sovittu. nähdään siel

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

Varmistuksena, että onko suunta tuvalta nummelaan päin? Saattaisin liittyä seuraan karkkilan tienoilta..

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

Ja mikä on suunniteltu Karkkilan kahvipaikka, niin osaan suunnatta oikeaan osoitteeseen :Hymy:

----------


## mikko-a

> Ja mikä on suunniteltu Karkkilan kahvipaikka, niin osaan suunnatta oikeaan osoitteeseen



Suunta on varmasti tuvalta Nummelaan päin. KP oli merkannut tuohon reittikarttaan aika tarkasti Karkkilan kahvipaikan. Merkki osuu Shell-huoltoaseman kohdalle. Taitaa olla nimeltään Huoltoasema Kymppi.

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

Loistavaa, kiitos! tähtään Shellin baarin hieman ennen yhtätoista.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 27.9.2015 klo 10

Reitti (tauko Vihtijärvellä), Vauhti rauhallinen (oikeasti).

----------


## kp63

Kiitos la lenkkeillijöille. Yli 10 oli mukana osa pätkällä ja osa pitkällä. leikkimielinen kisa "Pakko yli 2 satkua" tuli täyteen helposti.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Sunnuntailenkki 27.9.2015 klo 10
> 
> Reitti (tauko Vihtijärvellä), Vauhti rauhallinen (oikeasti).



Lenkki ajettiin kahden kuskin vahvuudella pääosin rauhallisesti. Kiitokset ajoseurasta ja kattavasta Paris-Brest-Paris -raportista.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 3.10. Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10. Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Vauhti sellaista ikuriajajan pk:ta. Ajoaika ehkä vähän vajaa 7 tuntia. Jonkinlainen säävaraus pidetään.  Reitti suunnilleen tämä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510

Kalustosuosituksena cyclocross-pyörä

----------


## kp63

Mukana jos kuivaa. Jos joku muu lähtee Klaukkalan suunnalta, niin meen Takkulantielle jonnekin Rinnekodin kohdille vastaan. Ja ajan  Nuuksiosta joitain kautta suoraan Pirttimäkeen ja sieltä Luukin kautta takas Klaukkalaan.

----------


## Viineri

> Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 3.10. Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10. Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Vauhti sellaista ikuriajajan pk:ta. Ajoaika ehkä vähän vajaa 7 tuntia. Jonkinlainen säävaraus pidetään.  Reitti suunnilleen tämä: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
> 
> Kalustosuosituksena cyclocross-pyörä




Pistetään harkintaan, olin ajatellut lyhyempää 3-4h settiä.

Jos lähden, hyppään R-kodilta jonon jatkoksi kp:n kanssa.

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

Nöösinä kyselen, että minkähänlaista vauhtia tuo "ikuriajajan pk" on tämän tyyppisellä maastospecsatulla reitillä? Ajattelin liittyä jonon jatkoksi Nummenpään kohdilta (noin 31km tuvalta) ja yritän haarukoida oikeaa aikaikkunaa kytikselle..

----------


## itm

> Pistetään harkintaan, olin ajatellut lyhyempää 3-4h settiä.
> 
> Jos lähden, hyppään R-kodilta jonon jatkoksi kp:n kanssa.



Mulla on kans noin 3 tuntia lenkkilisenssi...jos et mee Karkkilaan ni mä voin aamulla tulla portille.

----------


## tapsalme

Samoin mulle riittää 3-4 tuntia ja tulen mukaan Rinnekodilta / Lakiston golf-kentältä.





> Mulla on kans noin 3 tuntia lenkkilisenssi...jos et mee Karkkilaan ni mä voin aamulla tulla portille.

----------


## Viineri

> Mulla on kans noin 3 tuntia lenkkilisenssi...jos et mee Karkkilaan ni mä voin aamulla tulla portille.



Moi!

Aattelin kuitenkin ottaa pitemmän setin, eli lähtö Rinnekodilta ja paluu Pirttimäen kautta tai suoraan Salmista himaan.

Hyvää valmistautumista Mammuttimarssiin :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

> Nöösinä kyselen, että minkähänlaista vauhtia tuo "ikuriajajan pk" on tämän tyyppisellä maastospecsatulla reitillä? Ajattelin liittyä jonon jatkoksi Nummenpään kohdilta (noin 31km tuvalta) ja yritän haarukoida oikeaa aikaikkunaa kytikselle..



Toihan on Tupa-Lepsämä välillä asfalttia, Helkuntie sitten hyväpintaista hiekkabaanaa. Joten mun arvio ikuri pk:sta nappulakumeksilla; ka.24,0km/h

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

> Toihan on Tupa-Lepsämä välillä asfalttia, Helkuntie sitten hyväpintaista hiekkabaanaa. Joten mun arvio ikuri pk:sta nappulakumeksilla; ka.24,0km/h



Kiitos! Sijoitan itseni nummenpään kohdille yhdentoista jälkeen :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Arvio on aika lähellä jos verrataan keskiviikkolenkkien maantievauhteihin ja kuulemma niistä otetaan vähän alaspäin.

----------


## tuomas.makkonen

Kiitokset loistavasta ja aurinkoisesta cyclolenkistä, paljon sai uutta oppia ja löytyi polkuja joihin en yksin olisi cyclolla kyllä tohdennut mennä  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Joo oli ykköslenkki ja kiitos jarille ja muille. Espoon lenkkien Wateista kiinnostuneille: 1. setti 3h.20min NP=191W ja 2. setti 3h ja NP=230W.

----------


## tapsalme

Kiitokset myös minun puolestanin Jarille ja koko porukalle! Oli aivan loistava reitti ja niin monenlaista tietä!! Pitänee hankkia wattimittari myös cycloon kun sykemittari näytti pääosin vieruskaverien lukemia.

Tänään kevyttä rullausta maantiellä.

----------


## Viineri

Olipa hieno lenkki, hyviä teitä muutama uusi jopa minulle, melkein paikalliselle :Hymy:  Kiitos Jarille speksauksesta!

Mulle tuli matkaa 117km ja himpun yli 5h. Takarengas tyhjeni Mylly-Majalammen juurakossa, vain 500m himasta. Joten ei ollut 
ongelmaa ajaa puolityhjällä renkaalla talliin. Litku hoiteli lopulta homman, paikkaushommiin ei tarvinnut ryhtyä, lisäsin
kuitenkin varmuuden vuoksi litkua molempiin päihin.

----------


## TeleTe

> Olipa hieno lenkki, hyviä teitä muutama uusi jopa minulle, melkein paikalliselle Kiitos Jarille speksauksesta!
> 
> Mulle tuli matkaa 117km ja himpun yli 5h. Takarengas tyhjeni Mylly-Majalammen juurakossa, vain 500m himasta. Joten ei ollut 
> ongelmaa ajaa puolityhjällä renkaalla talliin. Litku hoiteli lopulta homman, paikkaushommiin ei tarvinnut ryhtyä, lisäsin
> kuitenkin varmuuden vuoksi litkua molempiin päihin.



Olishan toi suoranainen ihme jos rengas ei tyhjenisi tuolla vauhdilla. Käsittämättömän kovaa kyllä menit noi juurakko-osuudet. Ei pysynyt peesissä vaikka kuinka yritti. No maastomiehet on maastomiehiä...ja ehkä vielä joku päivä  :Hymy:

----------


## mikko-a

Ensi sunnuntaina 11.10 ajellaan vielä maantiekalustolla. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10. Voidaan pysähtyä Kittilässä kahville. Reittiehdotus.

----------


## Tassu

^ Laitetaan tännekin, että yritetään päästä mukaan.

----------


## Viineri

Kaikkea se Google maps teettää, taitaa Virkkala olla kuitenkin tunnetumpi paikka, kuin tuo Uudenmaan Kittilä :Hymy: 






> Ensi sunnuntaina 11.10 ajellaan vielä maantiekalustolla. Lähtö tuvalta klo 10. Voidaan pysähtyä Kittilässä kahville. Reittiehdotus.

----------


## VPR

Joo naureskelin samaa mutta en viittiny kommentoida että Kittilään tulisi aika pitkä lenkki.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna perjantaina, syysloman kunniaksi, voisi lähteä nautiskeleen tohon naapuriin eli Kirkkonummelle. Asfalttia ja hiekkatietä, hirsala, kantvik, masala, espoonkartano. Lähtöä ajattelin sillee, että jo 40 km kohdalla vois käydä kaffeella Maatilapuodissa, joka aukeaa klo 14.00. Kokonaismatkaa joku satku varmaan. Tai sit toisinpäin niin kaffe 60km kohdalla, noin. Jos kiinnostuit etkä halua tänne ilmotella niin 041-viisnollaseittemän7320. Sit renkaiden vaihtoon.

edit: lenkki muuttui asfalttilenkiksi. 12.15 Latokaski ST1.

----------


## Viineri

Olisko mielenkiintoa lähteä sunnuntaina 18.10 cyclolenkille Pirttimäestä 10:00?

Reitti voidaan valita kaluston ja halujen mukaan, joku 3½-4½h rauhallisesti.

Keliksi on luvattu lämmintä ja kuivaa.

----------


## itm

> Olisko mielenkiintoa lähteä sunnuntaina 18.10 cyclolenkille Pirttimäestä 10:00?
> 
> Reitti voidaan valita kaluston ja halujen mukaan, joku 3½-4½h rauhallisesti.
> 
> Keliksi on luvattu lämmintä ja kuivaa.



Vois lähteä. Puol 10 portilla ?

----------


## Viineri

Mielenkiinto suht laimeaa :Irvistys:  

 Siirretään lähtö Lepsämään, siis 9:30 portilta.

----------


## Tassu

Heräsi ajatus, että vois lähtee käymään kaffeella lenkin yhteydessä. 

=

Huomenna tiistaina (27.10.) keliennuste on oivallinen, pilvetön keli ja kuu vielä mollottaa taivaalla. Mikäs sen mukavempi ajaa pimeää hiekkabaanaa pitkin. Suunnilleen näin:
- lähtö klo 17.30-18.00 Olarin koulun risteys (Olarinniityntie ja Ylismäentie, hiekkaväylän alku tunnelin lähellä)
- maasturi tai cyclo
- suunta pohjoiseen n. 20 km verran (Hynkänlampi, Pirttimäen suuntaan bembölen kautta)
- tulet grilliin ja pannukahvit porisemaan (jos haluaa niin miksei makkarakin tms.)
- vauhti maltillinen (erittäin)
- mun pannusta riittää ehkä viidelle, yksi kuppi jokaiselle
- omat eväät ja varusteet paitti minä otan kahvitarpeet (vettä voi jokainen ottaa pienen pullon, että varmasti riittää)
- paluu, no se selviää sit illan aikana
- hyvät valot ja taukolämmintä päälle eli reppu melkein must
- voin ottaa mukaan myös vesipannun jos jollekin riittää murukahvi, mutta eihän se ole yhtä hyvää kuin aito
- pannun koosta johtuen tässä pitäs olla max. henkilömäärä, mutta en kehtaa

Jonkun pitäs ilmota ittensä tähän mukaan, jotta saavun lähtöpaikalle, eli yksin en lähe pimeeseen. Jos tämä ei nyt saa kannatusta niin voidaan katsoa joskus uudestaan, mutta silloinkin tullee lyhyellä varositusajalla.
Jotka ei käytä foorumia niin 041-viisnollaseiskaseiska320.

Tarkennan speksejä jos tulee jotain mieleen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin keskiviikkoiltojen hiekkatiekurvailut jatkuu. Lenkkivauhti pidetään edelleen melko rauhallisena koska tiistai ja torstai on IK:n porukoilla tehotreenipäiviä (anlimal spin).
Huomenna ajetaan vähän pitempi lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan, eli tuo vastapäivään: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809
Fillarikalenteriin voi laittaa vapaaehtoisen ilmoittautumisen http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos - olipas hyvää settiä. Mun cyclossa on tosiaan takavaihtajan korvake, joka samalla yhdistää takahaarukan putket. Toinen ruuveista oli tippunut ja toinen löysällä. Kiristämällä pääsi ongelmitta Velskolasta kotiin. Ja sopiva varaosakin oli paikalla. Kierrelukitteen kera kiinni tällä erää...

----------


## kp63

Pirttimäki parkkis la klo 10, noin tuommoinen   http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10967843

----------


## Viineri

> Pirttimäki parkkis la klo 10, noin tuommoinen   http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10967843



Ei pääse, tulee putkimies hommiin. 

Toisaalta hyvä, kun on Mammutin jäljiltä jalat vielä aika vetelät :Irvistys:

----------


## usssky

Tuun Pirttinmäelle.

----------


## kp63

Hannu, no hätä tompan kanssa ajatus ajella näitä perinteisiä lumille asti eli laita la klo 10 kalenteriin.

----------


## kp63

La Pirttimäki klo 10. Jotain tuollaista 4h MTB (CC nappuloilla ehkä. Oittaa-Askisto mulle outo eli voi mennä osin kävelyksi.   http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10969022

----------


## kp63

Viime kerran Askisto oli ihan ajettava. Nyt vkonloppuna vähän pitempi, kevyempi ja startti välillä Klaukkalan kirkolta. Jos *la poutaa niin startti klo 8.* Su varapäivä. Tauko Virhtijärvellä. Ajoaika noin 6h. Klausto MTB, mennee myös CC, mutta vauhti MTB. 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11108995

----------


## Viineri

Voisko mitenkään lähteä Kirkolta 9:00?  

Toi 7:30 täältä on vähän aikaista, kun viikon ainut aamu, jolloin saa nukkua yli seiskaan :Irvistys:

----------


## kp63

Mun oltava la viimeistään 15.30 Tikkurilassa eli myöhempi ei natsaa valitettavasti.

----------


## Viineri

Kattellaan, riippuu myös tosta saderintamasta, kannattaako olla aamuvirkku. 

Jos ei sada, yritän saada itseni ylös noin aikaisin.

----------


## kp63

Tuli just la menolle peruutus eli voidaan siirtää lähtöä tunnilla eli startti klo 9, muutoin sama speksi.

----------


## Viineri

> Tuli just la menolle peruutus eli voidaan siirtää lähtöä tunnilla eli startti klo 9, muutoin sama speksi.



 :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

muutamaa 100...300m pätkää lukuunottamatta speksi lenkki ok eli kokonaisuudessaan ajettava.

----------


## kp63

La klo 10 Pirttimäestä helppo CC/MTB ehkä 3.5-4h ja speksinä nouseva teho: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11180965

----------


## Viineri

Näillä näkymin mukana. Pitäs olla kuivaa ja +0.

----------


## itm

> Näillä näkymin mukana. Pitäs olla kuivaa ja +0.



Samoin. Puolen maissa portilla ?

----------


## kp63

Hyvä. Siirrytään ns talviajomoodiin eli juoma/ruokastoppi noin 40min välein. Pullot voi lattaa siis takin alle. Stopin jälken tehon nosto  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Täytyy vielä aamulla arpoa, tarviiko nastat vai ei?

----------


## Viineri

Olitte vissiin jo lähteneet, kun tultiin P:mäkeen vasta 9:03.  

Lähdettiin sitten kolmeen henkeen, kunnes Heidin piti kääntyä kotiin takavaihdevaijerin katkettua. Jatkettiin kahdestaan jonnekin Loojärven taakse, ei löydetty reittiä Kauhalaan, joten mentiin Ämmänsuon nurkilta Turuntielle, josta tempona Veikkolaan kahville. Siitä sitten Nuuksion läpi kotio, n.4h lenkki.

----------


## kp63

Harmi. Me startattiin 10.01 kun aateltiin, että räntäkeli oli karkottanut muut ja tommi odotti matkalla.

----------


## kp63

Ens la startti Klaukkalan kirkolta ja suunta Itään.

----------


## kp63

La klo 9.00 Klaukkalan Kirkolta MTB kruisailu. Jos sää kohtuullinen niin koko lenkki, muutoin lyhennettynä. Reittiajatus ohessa ja ilman pausseja. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11255857

----------


## mauri.konttila

> La klo 9.00 Klaukkalan Kirkolta MTB kruisailu. Jos sää kohtuullinen niin koko lenkki, muutoin lyhennettynä. Reittiajatus ohessa ja ilman pausseja. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11255857



Tulossa Klaukkalasta mukaan

Lähetetty minun T1-A21L laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kp63

Hyvä. Jos palauttelu la lenkistä ei mene "pitkäksi" ja sää suosii niin su klo 9 sama paikka, mutta kevyempänä CC-CITY lenkki.  http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11271262

----------


## Tassu

Huomiseksi sunnuntaiksi ennustettu selkeästi parempaa keliä kuin tänään, joten urbaanihiekkatielenksu, josta mainitsin tuolla toisessa ketjussa viikko sitten vois olla paikallaan. Itellä mtb joten vauhti sen mukainen. Mut mutaa ei pitäs olla. Speksiä voidaan soveltaa tarvittaessa. Lähtö klo 10.00. Villa Elfvikin portti.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11174610

EDIT: On siellä yksi pätkä jossa vähän mutaa ihan varmasti jos yöllä sataa, tai on ilman sadettakin.

----------


## karhile

Valmistautuminen huonoa ja takarengas pitää vaihtaa aamulla tappajasepelin? tehtyä tänään onnistuneen puhkaisun eli yrittänen tulla tuonne Henttaan tai Kuurinniityn tietämille katsomaan jos vaikka sattumalta törmään johonkin ja voipi olla, että hyppään aikaisemmin myös pois menohaluista riippuen.

----------


## kp63

> Hyvä. Jos palauttelu la lenkistä ei mene "pitkäksi" ja sää suosii niin su klo 9 sama paikka, mutta kevyempänä CC-CITY lenkki.  http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11271262



oikein hyvä reitti ja vauhti. oma keskisyke yli 30 alle aeron eli speksiä noudattaen.

----------


## Olli Ranta

> oikein hyvä reitti ja vauhti. oma keskisyke yli 30 alle aeron eli speksiä noudattaen.



Näin oli. Kiitos hyvästä suunnittelusta ja vedosta

----------


## kp63

Huomenna la klo 9.00 Klaukkalan kirkolta CC lenkki. Sen verran viileä, että juomatauot 40min välein niin voi pullot pitää täkin alla. Nousevan tehon lenkki PK1...PK2.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11404233

----------


## kp63

Jos ens la poutaa, niin klo 9.00 Klaukkalan Kirkolta tai noin 9.30 Röylästä MTB lenkki.  Ilman taukoja. Sopinee myös CC, mutta vauhdit MTB. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11481427

----------


## Jussi_P

Moi, mikähän on arvioitu aika, joka lenkkiin suunnilleen menisi? Lenkki lienee vielä siinä kunnossa, ettei tarvi nastoja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viineri

Moi!

Suunniteltiin itm:än kanssa tälläistä Lauantaiksi;  Ridewithgps.com/routes/10380217 . Kahville pääsee Karkkilan Shellille, kivasti metsän kautta, tulee pari kilsaa lisää.

Matkaa n. 90km, jos lähtee kirkolta, niin 15km enemmän. Reitin alkupään voi tarvittaessa oikaista, niin ei tule kilometrejä niin paljoa. Onko kiinnostusta?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin iltalenkki on ensi viikolla joulutauolla. Joulun jälkeen taas jatkataan. Kiitokset osallistujille!

----------


## kp63

Viineri, joku toinen kerta. Tuo mun lenkki on jo sovittu.

----------


## Mauri K

Tuun la Klaukkalasta mukaan, mtbllä tällä kertaa.

----------


## kp63

Hyvin porukkaa tulossa. Ajoaikaa on aikas vaikea arvioida, kun ei tiedä porukasta, sattumista ja osa pätkistä randomeita joista ei mitään hajua. Kuvittelisin että klaukkala - klaukkala  pyörii 5.5-7h väliin. Viime vkonlopun veikkaus oli 4 ja toteutunut 5.5 eli tällä tarkkuudella.

----------


## jarimerivirta

Yritän ajoittaa oman lenkin osaksi mukaan, katotaan miten onnistuu  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

2-9  mukana eli sopi monelle (oli about 5 eri starttipaikkaa). väittäisin että kaikille jäi aikas hyvä fillis, muutama uusi pätkä ja yksi once in lifetime tuli ajettua. kiitos kaikille mukavasta päivästä. ai niin k-k oli alle 5h.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Joka sunnuntai tarjolla Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta:

Pääosin hiekkateitä ja ulkoilureittejä pitkin ajettava peruskestävyyslenkki. Pyritään pitämään kokolailla tasainen teho ja puolessa välissä yleensä kahvipaussi. Pikkaisen kelistä riippuen 3-4 h kokonaisajoaika. Lenkit starttaa joka sunnuntai kello 10 Kivenlahden Pyörähuollon edestä osoitteesta Suomalaistentie 7 B (ovi 4), 02270 Espoo. Sopiva kalusto MTB tai cyclocross ja nappula/nastarenkaat. Lenkeille ovat kaikki tervetulleita. 

http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/cal

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Lauantaisin loikkimista ja lenkki:

Lauantaisin Ala-Soukan hiekkakentällä kello 9.30 hyppy- ja loikkaharjoituksia. Kesto noin 30 min ja treeneissä progressiivinen ohjelma kohti kevättä. Loikkatreenien jälkeen ajetaan noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki. Kalustona MTB/CX ja nappulat/nastat. Kaikki tervetulleita niin loikkatreeniin kuin sen jälkeen lenkille tai jompaan kumpaan.

Ala-Soukan hiekkakenttä 
Alatörmä 4, 02360 Espoo 
(loikkaharjoituksen siirtyvät halliin lumien tultua)

Listätietoa: http://fillarikalenteri.fi/cal

----------


## Tassu

Aatoksi pitäs pakkasen pikkasen hellittää, joten aattelin tollasta olari-saunalahti-gumböle-pirttimäki-kaffe-oittaa-kasavuori-keskuspuisto-henttaa-olari pläjäystä. Lähtö klo 10 Olarin koulun risteyksestä, jotenki tällee
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11624648

Jos et halua täällä ilmaista itseäsi niin hsuentassu kjgökjgäöj gmail com

Eli lenkki toteutuu jos yksikin ilmoittautuu (paitti force majour jutut). Muutoin ajan tai en aja tai en tuu lähtöpaikalle ilmoitettuna aikana tai tuun mutta ajankin  eri suuntaan tai... sillee.

Kalustona maastopyörä olis aika jees, koska muutama hankala polku (cyclolle). Tai taitava kuski varmaan handlaa ne ihan jepulis. Ja todennäköisesti meikäläinen maastopyörällä joutuu joka tapauksessa jalkautuu ainakin kerran.

Vauhti r a u h a l l i n e n .

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Huomenna 3.1. Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta klo 10 3-4 h pk. Yritetään suunnitella reitti niin, että myös aikaisemmin pääsee fiksusti takaisin. Kalustona CX/MTB. Jos kaikki MTB:llä, niin ajetaan myös teknisesti helpohkoja polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä. Jos CX:iä mukana, niin ei mennä poluille.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

> Lauantaisin loikkimista ja lenkki:
> 
> Lauantaisin Ala-Soukan hiekkakentällä kello 9.30 hyppy- ja loikkaharjoituksia. Kesto noin 30 min ja treeneissä progressiivinen ohjelma kohti kevättä. Loikkatreenien jälkeen ajetaan noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki. Kalustona MTB/CX ja nappulat/nastat. Kaikki tervetulleita niin loikkatreeniin kuin sen jälkeen lenkille tai jompaan kumpaan.
> 
> Ala-Soukan hiekkakenttä 
> Alatörmä 4, 02360 Espoo 
> (loikkaharjoituksen siirtyvät halliin lumien tultua)
> 
> Listätietoa: http://fillarikalenteri.fi/cal



Ala-Soukan kenttä jäädytetty, joten loikkaharjoituket siirtyvät muualle. Laitetaan paikkaa tietoon ennen ensi lauantaita.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

> Huomenna 3.1. Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta klo 10 3-4 h pk. Yritetään suunnitella reitti niin, että myös aikaisemmin pääsee fiksusti takaisin. Kalustona CX/MTB. Jos kaikki MTB:llä, niin ajetaan myös teknisesti helpohkoja polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä. Jos CX:iä mukana, niin ei mennä poluille.



Nämä lenkit lähti hienosti käyntiin, sillä pakkasesta huolimatta 8 kuskia starttasi mukaan (ja toki myös palasi :Hymy: ). Polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä siksakkia Oittaalle kahville ja takaisin. Hyvä 4 tunnin lenkki. Ensi sunnuntaina uudestaan!

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Sunnuntai 10.1. klo 10 Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta 3-4 h pk MTB/CX ja pääsääntöisesti polkuja & ulkoilureittejä (kylmä). Nastaa ja/tai nappulaa alle. CX:lle voi olla haastavia pätkiä.  Pakkasraja 13 astetta.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Lauantai 9.1. loikkatreenien paikka vielä avoin. Laitetaan tänne jos paikka löytyy (saa toki ehdottaa), mutta muuten perutaan. Liian kylmä ja liukasta loikkimiseen ulkona.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Lauantaina 9.1. kello 10 KPH:n pihasta 2-3 h PK. MTB + nastat, lumisia polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä, välillä jalkautumisia odotettavissa.

----------


## VPR

Pitäisiköhän KPH:n tehdä lenkeilleen oma ketju?

----------


## Tassu

> Pitäisiköhän KPH:n tehdä lenkeilleen oma ketju?



Ei tartte, tää toimii tällee ihan hyvin. Hyvä, että joku tarjoo lenkkiä. Elävöittää vielä ihan kivasti tätä ketjua.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

> Pitäisiköhän KPH:n tehdä lenkeilleen oma ketju?



Emme oikein keksineet parempaakaan paikkaa kertoa espoolaisille lenkkitarjonnasta kuin ”Yhteislenkit/Espoon lenkit”. Mutta tosiaan jos tämä ketju on tarkoitettu johonkin muuhun käyttöön, niin poistumme asap takavasemmalle?

Joka tapauksessa tänään startattiin aika lumiseen maisemaan ulkoilureittejä ja polkuja pitkin kohti Pirttimäkeä kahville. Takaisinpäin tullessa Sorlammen ympäristössä "ajettiin" välillä turhan tekniselle reitille (lue kantamista), mutta meni kokonaisvaltaisen pyöräilyelämyksen piikkiin. Naamat oli välillä vähän jopa vakavia, mutta pyritään jatkossa pysymyään enemmän ajettavilla reiteillä :Vink:  Seuraavat seikkailut sitten ensi sunnuntaina!

----------


## kp63

Hyvä jos kaikki Espoon alueelta lähtevät lenkit löytää samasta paikasta.

----------


## JiiTee

Silloin tällöin Espoon lenkeillä käyvänä kannatan samaa ketjua. Lämpimästi.

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Varsin mukava talvisää luvassa, joten Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta starttaa Sunnuntaina 17.1. kello 10 3-4 h pk lenkki. Lunta on tullut reippaasti, mutta pysytään ajettavilla reiteillä. Lenkki on avoin kaikille ja osallistua tietty voi vain osaksikin matkaa. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta launantaina 23.1. kello 10 noin 3 h peruskestävyyslenkki. Reitit pääsääntöisesti polkuja, ulkoilureittejä ja pikkuteitä.

Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta sunnuntaina 24.1. kello 10 tavallista pidempi (n. 6 h) peruskestävyyslenkki. Reitit pääsääntöisesti polkuja, ulkoilureittejä ja pikkuteitä.

----------


## kp63

Pääsiäislauantaina säiden salliessa (kuivaa > 5C) pitempää siivua. CC tai toivottavasti Road ja kaffit Karkkilassa. AlkuStartti Klaukkalasta Viljelystien päästä näillä näkymin 8.30 ja arvio keskarista, kun kaluston voi päättää.  Reitti perusturvallinen ja tuttu       https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12506652

----------


## Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto

Kivenlahden Pyörähuollolta starttaa joka sunnuntai kello 10 noin 3-4 tunnin peruskestävyyslenkki. Ulkoilureittejä, pikkuteitä ja ajokelpoisia polkuja, joten kalustoksi soveltuu MTB tai cyclocrossari. Lenkkien vetovastuu kiertää neljän kuskin toimesta, joten pk-vauhdin hienosäätö ja reittivalinnat sen mukaan. Mielekäs lenkille osallistuminen edellyttää kohtuullisen hyvää kestävyyskuntoa ja  säännöllistä harjoittelua. Tauko noin puolessa välissä ja Kivenlahden Pyörähuolto tarjoaa lenkkikahvit. Lenkit ovat avoimia kaikille. Tervetuloa!

----------


## kp63

> Pääsiäislauantaina säiden salliessa (kuivaa > 5C) pitempää siivua. CC tai toivottavasti Road ja kaffit Karkkilassa. AlkuStartti Klaukkalasta Viljelystien päästä näillä näkymin 8.30 ja arvio keskarista, kun kaluston voi päättää.  Reitti perusturvallinen ja tuttu       https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12506652



Päivä siirretty maanantaille. Startti Klaukalasta 8.30. Itellä CC+4season ja 28-32 keskarilla voit arvida muut kohdat. Suht mäkinen reitti, joten maltillisesta vauhdista riippumati ei sovi niille, jotka miettivät, että jaksaako. Karkkilan taukopaikka voi vaihtua lennosta.

----------


## Viineri

Aloitin tänään pyöräilykauden, jostain syystä tuo 200+ tuntuu pitkähköltä, kun jaloissa on kokonaiset 40km  :Irvistys: 

Kattellaan parin viikon päästä, josko 100+ tuntuis kohtuulliselta.

----------


## kp63

sähän oot sitten lattomeressä jo kisaiskussa  :Hymy:

----------


## AriKuu

KP, meitä tulee muutama kuski Masalasta/Sundsbergista. Rullaillaan teitä vastaan.

----------


## itm

> Päivä siirretty maanantaille. Startti Klaukalasta 8.30. Itellä CC+4season ja 28-32 keskarilla voit arvida muut kohdat. Suht mäkinen reitti, joten maltillisesta vauhdista riippumati ei sovi niille, jotka miettivät, että jaksaako. Karkkilan taukopaikka voi vaihtua lennosta.



Mä tuun Viljelystien starttiin.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä lenkki, oisko 9 ollut ja kiitos kaikille. Löytyykö innokkaita ens sunnuntaille noin 200km jonnekin päin. Startti Klaukkala, Bemböle, Vantaankoski kolmion sisään.

----------


## kp63

Ei ole vissiin vielä pitkälle halukkaita ? . Finall CALL tänään.

----------


## kp63

Tuli seuran sisältö ajajia ja tossa speksit: Aamun kylmyyden ja F1 lähetyksen väliin tehtävä kompromissi olis sellainen, että startti Klaukkalan Kylmä TB klo 9.20 ja ollaan tuvalla noin 10. Jos saadaan 30km/h keskariksi niin 30min tauon kanssa rundi vie noin 7.10 ja kerkii ks kisat. Ja tossa reitti : https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12819828

----------


## Arto64

Hei kp tuvalla sunnuntaina klo 10 odotellaan ok?

----------


## kp63

On toi 3 koplan ennuste niin yhtenäisen huono, että perutaan ja yritetään ens vkonloppuna uudelleen. Brevettimiesten keli huomenna.

----------


## kp63

> Tuli seuran sisältö ajajia ja tossa speksit: Aamun kylmyyden ja F1 lähetyksen väliin tehtävä kompromissi olis sellainen, että startti Klaukkalan Kylmä TB klo 9.20 ja ollaan tuvalla noin 10. Jos saadaan 30km/h keskariksi niin 30min tauon kanssa rundi vie noin 7.10 ja kerkii ks kisat. Ja tossa reitti : https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12819828



Yritetään uusiksi nyt la. Aika, paikat ja reitti sama. Toivotaan että keliennusteet pysyis nyt. Hannu voi ajaa lyemmän kun liittyy rinnekodilla letkaan.

----------


## Viineri

Pistetään harkintaan, La aamun tanssiesitys just peruuntui :Hymy:

----------


## Punkku

Voisin lähteä tuvalta mukaan ja oikaista vaikka Hyvinkäältä etelään niin aikataulu täsmäisi. Eikö se joku 150km olisi.

----------


## Viineri

Ajelen teitä huomenna R-kodilta vastaan.

----------


## kp63

OK, 10.30 noin kohdassa Vihdintie.

----------


## kp63

1-8 hengen voimin ja 30 keskarilla hyvä kiekura. Kiitos mukana olleille, lopussa pientä kosteutta havaittavissa. 2 vkon päästä sunnuntai noin samanlainen jos säät suosii.

----------


## jarimerivirta

Kiitokset, hyvä lenkki oli vaik vain osan mukana.

----------


## Arto64

Kiitos kp hieno lenkki. Harmittaa vaan se mun töpeksiminen. Toivotaan että opin jotain. Sorry vielä.

----------


## Viineri

Ei mitään vakavampaa käynyt, onneksi oli talvikamat. Lonkassa ja käsivarressa asfaltti-ihottumaa. Pitää olla iloinen, ettei mitään vakavampaa :Hymy: 

Mulle tuli 182km, 6h. Raskasta oli, toivottavasti se tästä kevenee nopeasti.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä niin. Kevät on aina vaarallinen. Tosiaan 2 vkon päästä sunnuntaina säiden salliessa 220+ tuvalta Lohja-Fiskars-Inkoo alustavana ajatuksena.

----------


## kp63

Säiden salliessa (kuivaa ja >5) niin tuvalta ens sunnuntaina reipas 200km. Starttiaika 9-11 väliin.    https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13025068

----------


## kp63

Näyttäis huominen sunnuntaisää sellaiselta, että 9-15 ok ja 15-18 ehkä. Kukaan ei ole toistaiseksi ilmoittautunut, muutamaa varmaa kaivataan, muutoin masennun ja sorrun muihin harrasteisiin. Jos saa seuraa, niin lähtö tuvalta klo 9 ja ks lopullinen ajoaika ja reitti aamun sadetutkien perusteella. itteä ei sade parin vikan tunnin aikana haittaa. Tänään klo 17 teen päätöksen ajamisesta.

----------


## kp63

Lähetään siitä, että ajetaan. Tavataan tuvalla klo 9, mä päivitän tarvittaessa lenkin aamulla eli käy kurkkaamassa. Saatetaan muuttaa säiden takia esim 1x5h ja tarvii sen mukaan nesteet.

----------


## kp63

Ihan ok keli luvassa eli alkuperäinen Fiskars ohjelmassa. PK1 speksinä.

----------


## kp63

2 hlöä ajoi 210km vajaan 32 keskarilla. hyvä sää.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 1.5.2016 klo 9:30

Leppoisa vappuajelu Kahvila Roosaan. Rauhallinen tahti, keskinopeusarvaus noin 30km/h, mielummin alle kuin yli. Ei kunnanrajakirejä tai Strava segmenttejä.

----------


## Tuke09

> Sunnuntailenkki 1.5.2016 klo 9:30
> 
> Leppoisa vappuajelu Kahvila Roosaan. Rauhallinen tahti, keskinopeusarvaus noin 30km/h, mielummin alle kuin yli. Ei kunnanrajakirejä tai Strava segmenttejä.



Joo näil näkymin 9:30 vois tulla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Joo näil näkymin 9:30 vois tulla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos seurasta!

----------


## Tuke09

> Kiitos seurasta!



Kiitos myös itsellesi  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

Säävarauksella ensi viikon sunnuntaina 15.5. tuvalta klo 9 pitkää siivua Turengin takamaille: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13550062

Tauot 58 km Karkkilan Shell, 131 km Turengin Neste, 207 km Kytäjän Kioskikeidas. Keskari 31 km/h ± 2 km/h eli 275 km reissulta pitäisi kotiutua noin klo 20 mennessä.

----------


## VPR

Sitä odotellessa huomenna 10.5. tuvalta 68 km iltalenkki klo 18: https://goo.gl/maps/9jzd6ygmfep

Keskari noin 30 km/h.

----------


## VPR

Eilen mukana kolme kuskia. Paluumatkan myötätuulessa keskariksi muodostui 30,9 km/h. Veklahdessa oli Audi kolaroinut peuran kanssa:



Viikonlopun sääennuste näyttää tällä hetkellä 40 mm sadetta lauantaille ja sunnuntaille enkä sillä kelillä lähde ajamaan.

----------


## kp63

Pitäisin toiveita yllä, kun oli mahdollisuus että menee yöllä ja lännestä ohi. Tekisin varareitin suoraan itään esim Porvoon kautta ja sitten sieltä tolle reitille. 270km menis kyllä kahdella ja jopa yhdellä stopilla ?.

esim tommonen varalle : https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13675280

----------


## VPR

Nyt näyttää siltä että Karkkilan suunnalla ei kannata olla aamupäivällä. Tätä voisi siis modata siten että ajettaisiin alku idän kautta ja takaisin Karkkilan kautta. Taukopaikkojen sijaintia rajoittaa se että Janakkalan ja Karkkilan välissä on 70 km metsää ilman taajamia enkä haluaisi ajaa yli 4 h ilman taukoja.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13695836

Tällä vaihtoehdolla voisi pitää stopit 61 km Jokela (pullojen täyttö), 138 km Turengin Neste ja 212 km Karkkilan Shell.

Oliko muita lähdossä kuin minä ja KP? Porukkaa olisi hyvä olla vähintään 3 tai 4.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna sataa sen verran paljon lännessä ja pohjoisessa että siirretään tämä lenkki toiseen kertaan. Sen sijaan ajetaan Vantaankoskelta Porvoon suuntaan: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...47#post2532647

----------


## Jouni_M

> Huomenna sataa sen verran paljon lännessä ja pohjoisessa että siirretään tämä lenkki toiseen kertaan. Sen sijaan ajetaan Vantaankoskelta Porvoon suuntaan: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...47#post2532647



Kiitoksia mainiosta Porvoon suunnan lenkistä! Ei ihan pk1 rasituksella päässyt mutta hyvä näinkin.

----------


## kp63

jep. kiitos muille, hyvä porukka ja pitkä siivu. aavistus meni PK2 puolelle, mutta parempi harjoitusvaikutus tullee?. Uutta pätkää oli itelle ja vielä jäi ajettavaakin kun tuli pieni poikkeama.  3kymppiä oli keskari.

----------


## VPR

Yhteisosuus 245 km @ 33 km/h, Porvoo - Pornainen -väli tultiin 36,7 km/h 175 km ajon jälkeen. Keskisyke nousi vähän lopussa ja oli about 13-15 alle aerokynnyksen. Pellinki, Sarvisalo ja Kabböle jäivät vielä tamppaamatta Porvoon niemistä/saarista. Kiskalta lähti 7, Itäsalmesta tuli 2 lisää, Tolkkisissa lähti 2 ja Porvoossa 2 ja loput ajoivat takaisin sivistyksen pariin. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos lenkistä. Hyvä meno, itselle tarpeeksi lyennetyssäkin versiossa! Kovia on vetokoneita! Keskisyke aerokynnyksellä, yli 2h VK:ta sykkeillä tarkastellen vaikka en vetänytkään kuin lyhyen pätkän!

----------


## Viineri

Huomenna La 21.5 klo 10 perinteistä Tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Kahvit Karkkilassa. Joku 120-140km lenkki pk tehoilla.

----------


## Tuke09

> Huomenna La 21.5 klo 10 perinteistä Tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Kahvit Karkkilassa. Joku 120-140km lenkki pk tehoilla.



Kuulostais hyvältä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kp63

Mukana, PK teho kuulostaa hyvältä

----------


## Viineri

> Mukana, PK teho kuulostaa hyvältä



Mun ja sun pk on tietysti aika eri asia, kuulin Markukselta sun 50km temposuorituksesta :Hymy:

----------


## itm

> Mun ja sun pk on tietysti aika eri asia, kuulin Markukselta sun 50km temposuorituksesta



tarvii passaa tällä kertaa, mennään Petterin kanssa testaamaan kalustoa ja hinkkaamaan asentoa.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna tiistaina 24.5. pari tuntia tuvalta klo 18.00. Vauhti 30 molemmin puolin.

----------


## kp63

oisko la tupalenkille lähtijöitä joku 2x2.5h kaffeilla ?

----------


## ristopee

Mahdollisesti, millaista speksiä on suunnitelmissa?

----------


## kp63

> oisko la tupalenkille lähtijöitä joku 2x2.5h kaffeilla ?



jää multa väliin, kun ei tullut osallistujia

----------


## ristopee

Oisko huomenna lauantaina tai sunnuntaina lähtijöitä aamupäivällä tuvalta/kivenlahdesta/espoosta rennolle munkkilenkille, esim 27-30 km/h ja ~100km?

----------


## VPR

> Säävarauksella ensi viikon sunnuntaina 15.5. tuvalta klo 9 pitkää siivua Turengin takamaille: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13550062
> 
> Tauot 58 km Karkkilan Shell, 131 km Turengin Neste, 207 km Kytäjän Kioskikeidas. Keskari 31 km/h ± 2 km/h eli 275 km reissulta pitäisi kotiutua noin klo 20 mennessä.



Tälle vois ottaa uusintayrityksen nyt kun kelit selkenevät. Sopisiko jengille esimerkiksi su 17. heinäkuuta? Ennuste lupaa aurinkoa ja +24 astetta.

----------


## PekkaO

Jos menijöitä huomenna sunnuntaina on, voisin lähteä alkumatkalle kannustamaan. Pitää tulla lounasaikaan takaisin.

----------


## VPR

Ei löytynyt lähtijöitä niin ajetaan joskus elo-syyskuussa.

----------


## Heikki

Yritetäänpä elvyttää näitä perinteisiä Tupalenkkejä. Lauantai 30.7. klo 10 Bemböle: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15448158

----------


## Jussi_P

Millainen aika tuohon lenkkiin on yleensä mennyt? Kiinnostaisi, mutta pitäisi olla jo suunnilleen viiden aikaan Matinkylässä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arto64

Hienoa tulen paikalle 30.7 klo 10.00. Tuvalle terv Arto.

----------


## Heikki

> Millainen aika tuohon lenkkiin on yleensä mennyt? Kiinnostaisi, mutta pitäisi olla jo suunnilleen viiden aikaan Matinkylässä.



Sen verran pitkä matka, että saattaa riippua vähän päivästä. Viime toukokuussa mulla energiat loppui kesken, liian monta tankkaustaukoa ja kokonaisaika painui yli 7h. Kun taas viime vuoden elokuussa näytti riittäneen yksi 20min tauko Karkkilassa ja kokonaisaika 6:24. Molemmat soololenkkejä.

----------


## Jussi_P

> Sen verran pitkä matka, että saattaa riippua vähän päivästä. Viime toukokuussa mulla energiat loppui kesken, liian monta tankkaustaukoa ja kokonaisaika painui yli 7h. Kun taas viime vuoden elokuussa näytti riittäneen yksi 20min tauko Karkkilassa ja kokonaisaika 6:24. Molemmat soololenkkejä.



Mitä luulette, olisiko mahdollista lähteä liikkeelle vaikka 9:00 tai 9:30? Kiinnostaisi tuollainen pitkä, oma pisin lenkkini on tältä vuodelta 110km soolo n. 28 keskarilla. Eli kyllä tuostakin varmaan selviäisi. Ja mielummin ei pitkiä taukoja!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heikki

> Mitä luulette, olisiko mahdollista lähteä liikkeelle vaikka 9:00 tai 9:30?



Sovitaan, että lähdetään 9:30. Tulee pari seurakaveria mukaan Lohjalle asti.

----------


## Jussi_P

> Sovitaan, että lähdetään 9:30. Tulee pari seurakaveria mukaan Lohjalle asti.



Hienoa!  Oon puhdas harrastelija, mutta kyllä sitä mukana sitten roikutaan!  Onko taukopaikka sellainen, että rahaa mukaan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arto64

Ok 9.30 ja mukana.

----------


## Heikki

Viisi kuskia lähti Tuvalta, Viineri ja Tapio jäivät kyydistä Lohjalla.
Hienosti Foreca osaa nää säähommat! Piti olla auringonpaistetta koko matkan, mutta mitä vielä. Sade alkoi Tämäkohdun jälkeen ja sitä jatkui pienin tauoin aina lähes Veikkolaan asti.
Ajoaikainen keskari reilu 29km/h. Ei huono kolmeen pekkaan, kun ottaa huomioon reitin mäkisyyden.
Kiitos seurasta, Jussi & Arto!

----------


## Arto64

Joo hienoa oli päästiin kunnon suomalaiseen kesä suihkuun. Eihän siinä mitään kunhan vain oltiin liikkeellä niin lämpö säilyi. Joo kyllä ne pikku "aistiharhat" otti jaloille. Pitäis vaan oppia juomaan kokoajan ettei krampit yllätä. Otetaan taas uudestaan. Kiitos Jussille ja Iki pyöräilijä Heikille.

----------


## VPR

> Säävarauksella ensi viikon sunnuntaina 15.5. tuvalta klo 9 pitkää siivua Turengin takamaille: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13550062
> 
> Tauot 58 km Karkkilan Shell, 131 km Turengin Neste, 207 km Kytäjän Kioskikeidas. Keskari 31 km/h ± 2 km/h eli 275 km reissulta pitäisi kotiutua noin klo 20 mennessä.



Löytyykö ajajia 20. tai 21.8.?

----------


## Arto64

Voisin tulla. Toi lauantai kävis paremmin.

----------


## Jussi_P

Minua voisi myös kiinnostaa, lauantai olisi päivänä parempi. Miten paljon olisi vetovuoroa tarjolla, ei ole kokemusta noin pitkästä lenkistä ja mietin omaa jaksamistani?

----------


## VPR

Yritetään ajaa tasaisilla vetovuoroilla mutta loppumatkasta vahvemmat todennäköisesti vetävät enemmän. Pidetään lauantai alustavasti varattuna.

----------


## VPR

Molempien päivien keli näyttää hyvältä, lukitaan toiveiden mukaan lauantai.

----------


## Jussi_P

Kiitos tänään seurasta pitkällä lenkillä. Allekirjoittaneen jalat tekivät totaalisen stopin, mutta Tuvalle pääsin. Ajoaikaa tuli kokolailla 9h ja matkaa 250. Oikasin Riihimäeltä suoraan vanhaa kolmosta Kehälle ja siitä Kahvituvalle! Pitää muistaa, että ennen pitkää lenkkiä, ei lätkää edellisenä iltana! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arto64

Hienoa Jussi tiedörkö meille tuli samat km lukemat. Pltiin tuvalla 19.15. Eli hieman etuajassa. Mun jalat myös kramppasi tosi pahasti. Loppu oli selviytymis taistelua lepsämästä tuvalle. Kiitos vp.lle ja jarille kun jaksoitte odottaa väsynyttä seuralaista.

----------


## Jussi_P

Minä olin tuvalla n. 20:10, eli vähän olin hitaampi. Ei olisi ollut asiaa roikkua teidän vauhdissa enää yhtään pidemmälle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

Pitkälle lenkille lähti neljä ajajaa. Jussi kertoi ajaneensa aikaisemmin pisimmillään 160 km ja sippasi lähes kellontarkasti 150 km kohdalla. Artollakin alkoi jalka nykiä sen verran että skipattiin vastatuuli peltojen yli Kytäjälle ja tultiin suoraan Rajamäen ja Lepsämän kautta tuvalle. Matkaa tuli 255 km ja keskari laski lopun rullailujen myötä 30,2 km/h. Turenkiin mentiin 32 km/h ja Topenosta Turenkiin myötäsessä 33 km/h.

Kalamajantien eteläpäässä on hieman kuoppia ja pohjoispäässä 1,8 km hyväkuntoinen sorapätkä. Muuten tie on erinomaisessa kunnossa. Saloistentiellä on paljon kuoppia ja töyssyjä ja paikkaa paikan päällä. Jokimaantie on hyvässä kunnossa.

Näillä näkymin syyskuussa ehtisi ajella taas pitkää siivua. Ehdotuksia reitin suunnasta? Yksi ajatus olisi hakea pari uutta tietä Jokioisten ja Forssan suunnalta: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16039969

----------


## VPR

Lauantai 17.9. on vapaa ja keli näyttää hyvältä, löytyykö lähtijöitä silloin yllä mainitulle lenkille? Lähtö klo 9 ja taukopaikat Somero 96 km ja Keppanakellari 186 km. Perillä auringon laskiessa klo 19:30.

----------


## Arto64

Mukana jos järjestetään

----------


## VPR

Keli näyttää edelleen aurinkoiselta ja lenkki järjestetään.

----------


## jarimerivirta

Tuun mukaan osaksi matkaa (Veikkola-Somero)

----------


## kp63

Otetaan optiokysely tupalenkistä ens vkonlopulle eli 24-25.9. jos sää poutainen ja > 10C, niin 4-5h kaffitauolla. Oma suoritustaso on vielä kovin alhainen,  joten keskari vois olla 27-30.

----------


## kp63

*Sunnuntaina tuvalta klo 11.00.* 27-30km/h kaffilla tai ilman fiiliksen mukaan eli varaudu kumpaankin :  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16730081

----------


## Heikki

Mukana ollaan.

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina 1.10. aurinkovarauksella kauden viimeisiä maantielenkkejä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16855626

Speksi perinteinen lähtö klo 9 tuvalta, vauhti noin 31.

----------


## Birling

VPR Saattaisi kiinnostaakin. Mutta löytyisikö muita hitaammalle vauhdille?

----------


## usssky

Mukana, jos ajettan.

----------


## jarimerivirta

Yritän taas mukaan matkalta, Siuntion paikkeilta.

----------


## VPR

Ennuste näyttää aurinkoiselta eli ajetaan suunnitelmien mukaisesti. Pidetään taukoja tarvittaessa, esimerkiksi Shell Pohjankuru ja ABC Tytyri.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänäkin syksynä ajetaan pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan.
Lähtö 8.10. klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin. Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä, osa asfalttia ja ehkä kilsan verran poluntapaista. 


Tänä vuonna hiekkatieosuutta on vielä vähän lisätty, eli vain Velskolaan asti ajetaan isoa tietä.
Taukopaikka on 87 km:n kohdalla, eli n. 4 tunnin ajon jälkeen, joten janoisuuden mukaan juomaa mukaan. 
Viime vuonna ajettiin melko reippaasti, mutta jos 10:n verran yritetään ottaa sykkeistä pois tänä vuonna.


Päivitetty reitti tuolla: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16658310

----------


## Viineri

Hyppään tuosta Velskolan kartanon kohdalta mukaan.





> Tänäkin syksynä ajetaan pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan.
> Lähtö 8.10. klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin. Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä, osa asfalttia ja ehkä kilsan verran poluntapaista. 
> 
> 
> Tänä vuonna hiekkatieosuutta on vielä vähän lisätty, eli vain Velskolaan asti ajetaan isoa tietä.
> Taukopaikka on 87 km:n kohdalla, eli n. 4 tunnin ajon jälkeen, joten janoisuuden mukaan juomaa mukaan. 
> Viime vuonna ajettiin melko reippaasti, mutta jos 10:n verran yritetään ottaa sykkeistä pois tänä vuonna.
> 
> 
> Päivitetty reitti tuolla: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16658310

----------


## kp63

Mä lähden ajaa porukkaa vastaan Kössintien ja Selintien risteyksestä.

----------


## Jan Kruse

Mukana hiekkatielenkillä Karkkilaan!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Fillarikalenteri oli risana. Laitetaanpa huomisen cx-lepuskin lenkki sitten tänne.
cx-Lepuski-085-Pukinmäki-Kontula-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo (pikku muutoksia voi joutua tekemään jos Paloheinän kohdalle reittiä on tehty latu) cx-Lepuski-045-Ylästö-Ruskeasanta-45km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6516767

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lounaan suuntaan ei ole vähään aikaan ajettu, joten sinne huomenna: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514

----------


## Tassu

> Lounaan suuntaan ei ole vähään aikaan ajettu, joten sinne huomenna: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514



Ylläoleva reitti on suunniteltu 2015, joten jos et tiedä Jari niin Kuitinmäessä Kuunkadun ylitys (27,5km) voi olla suhteellisen haastava. Se kävely/pyöräsilta on purettu ja jos oikein muistan niin S-marketin kohta on pyhitetty jalankulkijoille, lisäksi se on kapea ja siinä on kapea luiska kohti ajorataa juuri rakennuksen nurkalla. Isolla porukalla ei hyvä (jos siis kuitenkin ajais). Ajoin viime vuoden lopulla Puolikuun kautta tai yritin, ja silloin se oli tukossa sen rakennusprojektin takia.

EDIT: Lisään sen verta, että yllä mainitsemani kohta = ei pyörällä (nyt kun tarkemmin ajattelin asiaa).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Ylläoleva reitti on suunniteltu 2015, joten jos et tiedä Jari niin Kuitinmäessä Kuunkadun ylitys (27,5km) voi olla suhteellisen haastava. Se kävely/pyöräsilta on purettu ja jos oikein muistan niin S-marketin kohta on pyhitetty jalankulkijoille, lisäksi se on kapea ja siinä on kapea luiska kohti ajorataa juuri rakennuksen nurkalla. Isolla porukalla ei hyvä (jos siis kuitenkin ajais). Ajoin viime vuoden lopulla Puolikuun kautta tai yritin, ja silloin se oli tukossa sen rakennusprojektin takia.
> 
> EDIT: Lisään sen verta, että yllä mainitsemani kohta = ei pyörällä (nyt kun tarkemmin ajattelin asiaa).



Joo, hyvä huomio. Eihän sitä siltaa viime vuonnakaan löydetty. Pitääpä vähän viilata suunnitelmaa.
 Viime vuonna ajettiin Kuunsirpin kautta.

----------


## karhile

Pitkästä aikaa tuli lähdettyä Sellon lenkille ja hyvinhän se meni. Talvisin vauhtikin on sellainen, ettei tarvitse  sinnitellä pysyäkseen mukana, kuten joskus syksyisin satunnaisilla pidemmillä maantieosuuksilla tai mäkimäkimäkimäki pätkillä. Eli kiitos Jarille hyvästä lenkistä ja muulle porukalle ajoseurasta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illalla ajetaan taas (eli cx-Lepuski). Aika jäisiä ulkoilutiet paikoin, joten ajetaan soveltamalla joku kelinmukainen lenkki.

(Fillarikalenteri on vieläkin rikki, HePo yrittää löytää jonkun joka osaisi korjata. Tarkemmat speksit olisi siellä, mutta lyhyesti:
Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä. Valot mukaan!)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna on liikaa pakkasta joten Lepuskin iltalenkki jää väliin

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään tuollainen kotikaupunkicruisi: cx-Lepuski-228-Olari-Espoonlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7229611

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Meinas unohtua laittaa tänne, mutta tänään tuo: cx-Lepuski-240-Mankkaa-Kurttila-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084517

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ajetaan taas, otetaan reitiksi tämä (kelivarauksella voi reittiin tulla muutoksia) cx-Lepuski-135-Lauttasaari-Töölönlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6996340

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo, paitsi muutama lumisohjo-osuus saatetaan taas kiertää toista kautta: cx-Lepuski-115-Kumpula-Katajanokka-43km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6947235

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Vielä on yksi variaatio Soukassa kääntymisessä jäljellä, eli huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-215-Tapiola-Soukka-39km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084689
(pientä säätöä reittiin voi tulla koska reitti on tehty jo pari vuotta sitten)

----------


## JiiTee

> Vielä on yksi variaatio Soukassa kääntymisessä jäljellä, eli huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-215-Tapiola-Soukka-39km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084689
> (pientä säätöä reittiin voi tulla koska reitti on tehty jo pari vuotta sitten)



Otaniemen metrotyömaa on sulkenut Otaniementien tuosta, mistä reitti kulkee. Ainakin oli vielä joulun seutuun.
 Yksi suoraviivainen vaihtoehto on nousta Tekniikantietä vesitornille ja kääntyä siitä Vuorimiehentielle. Tuosta pääsee suoraan reitille.
Jos ei halua lyhentää, Tietotietä Konemiehentielle ja parkkipaikan luota on päässyt läpi päärakennuksen eteen, josta Otaniementietä vuorimiehentielle.
(En tiedä, pääsenkö itse mukaan).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna speksinä erittäin rauhallinen vauhti kun olen tässä toipumassa flunssasta. Reittinä tuo, mutta ehkä vähän lyhennettynä ettei aika mene yli 2 tunnin. cx-Lepuski-233-Eestinkallio-Kivenlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7240906

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna speksinä erittäin rauhallinen vauhti kun olen tässä toipumassa flunssasta. Reittinä tuo, mutta ehkä vähän lyhennettynä ettei aika mene yli 2 tunnin. cx-Lepuski-233-Eestinkallio-Kivenlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7240906



Jumantsuide, ikinä ei ole mikään ja kenenkään speksattu reitti menny niin läheltä kotia, että pääsis, noh, omalta pihalta lenkille mukaan...
8 kilsan jälkeen Kevättie > Kevätkujan lopussa on portaat, mutta tuohan ei cc-meiningiä haittaa. Jos oon kotona niin tuun tsemppaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-010-Kivistö-Silvola-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6454601
Laittakaapa reitti navigaattoriin niin pääsette olemaan suunnistusapuna. Itse en vieläkään pääse flunssan takia mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna taas mukana. Keskiviikkolenkkien finaali, reittinä cx-Lepuski-020-Seutula-Ylästö-45km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6492677

----------


## VPR

Joka tiistai vauhtilenkki EWDR tuvalta klo 18. Lisätietoa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?55967

Giro d'Espoon ennakkolenkit: to 4.5. klo 18 puolikas tuvalta ja su 14.5. klo 11 koko lenkki Tapiolan urheilupuistosta. Lisätietoa: http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/5...-yhteislenkkia

----------


## huotah

Lähteekö Bembölestä viikonloppuisin säännöllisiä, kaikille avoimia porukkalenkkejä?

----------


## VPR

Sellaiset pyritään saamaan käyntiin IK-32:n puolelta tänä vuonna mutta vetäjiä näille ei ole vielä löytynyt.

----------


## Tassu

Tänään tuvalla 8 kuskia. Ajeltiin tupa-kauklahti-oitmäki-vols-evitskog-kylmälä-veikkola-tupa -lenkki, 54 km, Veikkolasta vähän tempoiltiin tuvalle päin. Hyvä lenkki ja oikeestaan loistokeli, mitä nyt viileetä oli (paitti jos oli pukeutunut oikein).

----------


## VPR

Kesällä 2017 IK-32 järjestää kolme viikottaista kaikille avointa yhteislenkkiä. Säännöllisesti osallistuvia kannustetaan seuran jäsenyyteen.

- Tiistaisin klo 18 Espoo Weekly Drop Ride -vauhtilenkki (https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoituk...islenkit/ewdr/) (vetäjänä Salvatore Iovene)
- Torstaisin klo 18 noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeusryhmät 20–24 km/h (vetäjänä Elina Hiltunen), 25–27 km/h (Kari Silpiö) ja 28–30 km/h (pääsääntöisesti Harri Susi)
- Sunnuntaisin klo 10 peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h (vetäjänä Timo Viitasalo)

Kaikki lenkit lähtevät Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, Espoo). Ensi sunnuntaina 21.5. olemme vetämässä Giro d'Espoota joten silloin ei ajeta lenkkiä.

----------


## JiiTee

Millaisia nopeusrymiä EWDR:een on muodostunut?

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## karhile

> Millaisia nopeusrymiä EWDR:een on muodostunut?
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



IK:n sivuilta:

"Ajajien määrästä ja tasosta riippuen lenkki ajetaan korkeintaan kolmessa nopeusryhmässä A, B ja C. Niiden arvioidut keskinopeudet ovat noin 40, 37 ja 34 km/h. Lenkki on niin sanottu pudotuslenkki, joka ei odota teknisten ongelmien tai vauhdin takia porukasta tippuneita."

----------


## huotah

> Millaisia nopeusrymiä EWDR:een on muodostunut?
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



EWDR:llä on avoin Facebook -ryhmä ja sitä seuraamalla olen saanut sen käsityksen että B-ryhmä on muodostunut viime syksynä yhden kerran, muulloin on ajettu vain A-ryhmän lähtö. Ei muuta kuin kaikki mukaan runsain joukoin niin muitakin nopeusryhmiä varmasti muodostuu.

----------


## huotah

> Kesällä 2017 IK-32 järjestää kolme viikottaista kaikille avointa yhteislenkkiä. Säännöllisesti osallistuvia kannustetaan seuran jäsenyyteen.
> 
> - Tiistaisin klo 18 Espoo Weekly Drop Ride -vauhtilenkki (https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoituk...islenkit/ewdr/) (vetäjänä Salvatore Iovene)
> - Torstaisin klo 18 noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeusryhmät 20–24 km/h (vetäjänä Elina Hiltunen), 25–27 km/h (Kari Silpiö) ja 28–30 km/h (pääsääntöisesti Harri Susi)
> - *Sunnuntaisin klo 10 peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h (vetäjänä Timo Viitasalo)*
> 
> Kaikki lenkit lähtevät Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, Espoo). Ensi sunnuntaina 21.5. olemme vetämässä Giro d'Espoota joten silloin ei ajeta lenkkiä.



Mainiota! 

Miten pitkää lenkkiä sunnuntaisin on tarkoitus ajaa?

----------


## VPR

Nelisen tuntia, ei ole ollut tarkemmin puhetta.

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna torstaina 18.5. tuvalta klo 18.00 nopea ryhmä (mutta ei välttämättä nopein) ajaa saman lenkin mitä 42x17 kertoili tuossa toisessa ketjussa. Jos haluat kuulla asiaa ryhmä-ajosta, tule paikalle 17.50 (luotan siihen, että 42x17 hoitaa tämän kaikille halukkaille).

EDIT: muuten sama mutta loppua ei tulla kehää pitkin.

----------


## Tassu

Jos luoja suo ja ilman haltijat tykkää hyvää (=säävaraus) niin tulevana torstaina ajot siirtyy omalta osalta aamuun eli 

tuvalta klo 9.30 suuntana länsi (135km). 

75km kohdalla Inkoossa kahvipaussi (eiks se sataman kahvila oo auki?). Vauhti se 28-30.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21323374

Jos huomaatte reitissä jotain ihmeellistä niin saa kertoa. Mut nähtävästi väli 84-88,5 km pitää ajaa 51:stä pitkin. Ja on siinä näköjään joku kupru 62-66km kohdallakin.

Ennusteen mukaan hyvä keli ja paluumatkalla lievä myötäinen, mutta joo, katotaan.

Viime torstaina meitä oli 6 ajajaa.

----------


## VPR

Tuossa reitissä on hiekkatietä kuprujen lisäksi Fagervikintie ennen Inkoota.

Samana päivänä tuvalta klo 10 pitkä lenkki noin kolmeakymppiä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21409388

----------


## ristopee

> Tuossa reitissÃ¤ on hiekkatietÃ¤ kuprujen lisÃ¤ksi Fagervikintie ennen Inkoota.
> 
> Samana pÃ¤ivÃ¤nÃ¤ tuvalta klo 10 pitkÃ¤ lenkki noin kolmeakymppiÃ¤: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21409388



Oma osallistuminen vahva ehkÃ¤.

Parilla paussillako tÃ¤mÃ¤ on tarkoitus suorittaa?

----------


## Palle

> Jos luoja suo ja ilman haltijat tykkää hyvää (=säävaraus) niin tulevana torstaina ajot siirtyy omalta osalta aamuun eli 
> 
> tuvalta klo 9.30 suuntana länsi (135km). 
> 
> 75km kohdalla Inkoossa kahvipaussi (eiks se sataman kahvila oo auki?). Vauhti se 28-30.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21323374
> 
> Jos huomaatte reitissä jotain ihmeellistä niin saa kertoa. Mut nähtävästi väli 84-88,5 km pitää ajaa 51:stä pitkin. Ja on siinä näköjään joku kupru 62-66km kohdallakin.
> 
> ...



Kuulostaa hyvältä

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

> Oma osallistuminen vahva ehkä.
> 
> Parilla paussillako tämä on tarkoitus suorittaa?



Jotain sellaista. Mahdollisia paikkoja tarpeen mukaan mm. Syökerin tupa (Vihtijärvi), Räyskälän lentokenttä, Keppanakellari, Loukku, Sumppi & Soosi (Karkkila).

----------


## tithonus

En tiedä oliko foorumilaisia eilen Kauklahdessa vetämässä letkassa yksisuuntaista kiertotietä vastakarvaan, mutta häkellyttävästä kohtaamisesta heränneensä ajattelin laittaa tiedoksi täälläpäin pyöräileville että kauppamäki ja Emil halmeentie leipomon ympäristössä ovat remontissa ainakin Syyskuun alkuun ja ajettavissa vain yhteen suuntaan.

----------


## teeässä

> En tiedä oliko foorumilaisia eilen Kauklahdessa vetämässä letkassa yksisuuntaista kiertotietä vastakarvaan, mutta häkellyttävästä kohtaamisesta heränneensä ajattelin laittaa tiedoksi täälläpäin pyöräileville että kauppamäki ja Emil halmeentie leipomon ympäristössä ovat remontissa ainakin Syyskuun alkuun ja ajettavissa vain yhteen suuntaan.



Junaradalta ylös vai alas?

----------


## tithonus

> Junaradalta ylös vai alas?



Työmaa junaradan yläpuolella. Valintatalon (kmarket) ympyrältä saa ajaa leipomon ohi kappelin risteykseen. Mikkelänsuunnasta oikopolku bassenmäki- leipomo on revitty maastopyöräilykuntoon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

Eli itään päin on ajettavissa ajoradalla? Viime viikolla huomattiin ekan kerran ja silloin kierrettiin Klippinkitietä ja Kauklahden puistotietä.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 28.5.2017 klo 10

Rauhallisvauhtinen pk-lenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta. Keskinopeus 28-30km/h. Reitti pohjoisen suuntaan. Tauko Kytäjän Kioskikeitaassa.
Lenkillä on säävaraus. Kovalla sateella ei ajeta.
Vauhdikkaammasta menosta kiinnostuneet voivat perustaa nopeamman ajoryhmän jo lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## Tassu

Lyhyesti: Loistolenkki!

Vähän pidemmästi: 5 kuskia lähti uhmaamaan aurinkoa, joka reitin keskivaiheilla loisti poissaolollaan, muutoin lämmitti mukavasti joten kesävermeissä oli mukava ajella. Yksi kuski lähti ennen puoliväliä kunnioittamaan Manua, me muut kunnioitimme suorittamalla ohimarssin Tähteläntietä pitkin Inkooseen, jossa auringonpaisteessa nautimme lämpimät kahveet. Paljon oli vastatuulta tänään, mutta vastapainoksi oli myös reipasta myötästä, jolloin vauhti nousi mukavasti. Vetomiehet (yht. 3 kpl) hoiti hommansa todella tyylikkäästi. Kiitokset kaikille!!

Illalla en ole siis tulossa, kun lenkki ajettiin jo aamusta.

----------


## Palle

> Lyhyesti: Loistolenkki!
> 
> Vähän pidemmästi: 5 kuskia lähti uhmaamaan aurinkoa, joka reitin keskivaiheilla loisti poissaolollaan, muutoin lämmitti mukavasti joten kesävermeissä oli mukava ajella. Yksi kuski lähti ennen puoliväliä kunnioittamaan Manua, me muut kunnioitimme suorittamalla ohimarssin Tähteläntietä pitkin Inkooseen, jossa auringonpaisteessa nautimme lämpimät kahveet. Paljon oli vastatuulta tänään, mutta vastapainoksi oli myös reipasta myötästä, jolloin vauhti nousi mukavasti. Vetomiehet (yht. 3 kpl) hoiti hommansa todella tyylikkäästi. Kiitokset kaikille!!
> 
> Illalla en ole siis tulossa, kun lenkki ajettiin jo aamusta.



Kiitos vetäjille, huikee reissu!

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

Pitkä ryhmä ajeli puolimatkaan Räyskälään sivu-/sivuvastaisessa tuulessa 30,9 km/h ja vähän puolivälin jälkeen käännyttiin etelään sivumyötäiseen/myötäiseen minkä myötä keskari tuvalla 32,1 km/h. Alkumatkasta mukana neljä ja koko matkan ajoi kolme.

----------


## Tassu

Näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna torstaina, mutta jos tulee este niin ilmoitan siitä ennen klo 17.00.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Lauantailenkki 3.6.2017 klo 10*

Aikataulusyistä tämän viikon sunnutailenkki ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti lauantaina.
Reitti Karkkilan suuntaan, tauko Konditoriakahvila Puustinnassa (Karkkilassa). Keskinopeustavoite noin 28-30km/h.
Jos haluaa ajaa eri spekseilä (esimerkiksi kovempaa vauhtia), kannattaa avata suunsa lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## Tassu

Kesäkuu oli oikein mukava aloittaa kuivalla asfaltilla, märällä asfaltilla, sateella, auringonpaisteella, vastatuulella, myötätuulella, ja olihan siellä joukossa pieni hetki rakeitakin. Lämpötila tais olla jossain 8-9 asteen hujakoilla. Ainoa mikä jäi puuttumaan kun katseli ympäristöä oli se voimakas vastatuuli, taisi reittivalinta olla hyvä.

6 kuskia lähti, 5 ajoi koko lenkin. 59km ja just alle 2h. Nostan hattua itelleni, normaalisti en lähde tuollaiseen keliin ajamaan. :Nolous:

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 11.6.2017 klo 10*

Tämän viikon lenkin reitti suuntaa Nummelan ja Lohjan harjuille sekä Siuntion että Porkkalan peltoaukeille. Tauko Degerby delissä (75km).
 Keskinopeustavoitteena 28-30 km/h, kovempaa vauhtia haluavien kannattaa olla akiivisia lähtöpaikalla. Lenkillä on sadevaraus. Sateella ei ajeta.

----------


## TPe

Kunnioitetut kammenpyörittäjät, 

Espoon maatielenkkikulttuuriin ja perinteisiin tutustumaton rohkenee udella, onko juhannusta edeltävästi, siis tälle suvelle ke 21.6 tai to 22.6 mitään (perinteistä) yhteislenkkiä ilmassa? esim 100km?

Tervehtien

----------


## PPJ

Torstaina 22.6. taitaa olla taas perinteinen juhannuslenkki.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

Jari Kulmala on perinteisesti järjestänyt aatonaattona pitkän iltalenkin jolta kotiudutaan keskiyön jälkeen. Viime vuonna ajettiin näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/618783511

----------


## Tassu

Keliennuste vallan mainio, että eiköhän ajella taas. Ajattelin tuonne itään päin eli käytäs kääntymässä Riipiläntien päässä, kehä3:n vartta pitkin sinne ja klaukkala lahnus takas.

EDIT: itä suhteellinen käsite eli itään ja pohjoiseen eli onko se sitten koilliseen...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jari Kulmala on perinteisesti järjestänyt aatonaattona pitkän iltalenkin jolta kotiudutaan keskiyön jälkeen. Viime vuonna ajettiin näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/618783511



Jep,
Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.

Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.

Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Kovakuntoisimpia kehotetaan olemaan joko vetäjänä tai sitten letkan viimeisinä. Viime vuonna oli mukana n. 20 ajajaa


Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin heinäkuun perjantaihin (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään).

Reitti: Espoo-Karkkila-Lohja-Espoo, 165 km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895
Taukopaikka Karkkilan ABC ja Tyryri Lohja ABC.
Takaisin ollaan joskus kello 0-1 välillä.



Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta pikku varoitusvalotuikkua eteen ja taakse suosittelen mukaan.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.

Vetovuorojen ottaminen on erittäin vapaaehtoista. Kovakuntoisia kärkiajajia on kyllä mukana riittävästi jotka pystyvät ajamaan speksinopeutta ala-pk -sykkeillä.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 18.6.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki Nurmijärven suuntaan. Keskinopeus noin 28-30km/h. Tauko Kahvila Roosassa (70km).
Mikäli haluaa ajaa kovempaa tai esim. lenkin ilman taukoa, niin kannattaa avata suunsa lähtöpaikalla ja perustaa oma ryhmä samaa haluavien kanssa.

----------


## Arto64

Kiitos Timo hienosti suunnitellusta lenkistä. Vaikka keskinopeus nousi yli 30 hienoa oli fillaroida porukassa.

----------


## Niklas.G

Ei kuuluu varmaan tänne mutta onko espoon alueella mitään viikotaisia tempoajoja?

----------


## VPR

On: https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/tempo/

----------


## Tassu

Huomenna torstaina ei ajeta 28/30 peruslenkkiä mun vetämänä. Jos kelit kohallaan niin mukana juhannusaatonaaton iltalenkillä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Jep,
> Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.
> 
> Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
> Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.
> 
> Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Kovakuntoisimpia kehotetaan olemaan joko vetäjänä tai sitten letkan viimeisinä. Viime vuonna oli mukana n. 20 ajajaa
> 
> 
> ...



Sen verran epävakaiselta ja kylmältä keli vaikuttaa että juhannuslenkki siirtyy myöhempään ajankohtaan. Uusi yritys perjantaina 7. heinäkuuta.

----------


## Tassu

Koska juhannuslenkki on peruttu niin pidetään pieni optio ilmassa, jos keli kuitenkin jollain tasolla ajettava, eli ilmoitan 17.10 mennessä, jos EN tule normaalille to

----------


## Tassu

Joo, kyl toi sade teki nyt tepposen eli en tule tänään.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 25.6.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki lännen suuntaan. Keskinopeus noin 28-30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Inkoossa.

----------


## Tassu

Täs on kyl ihan hemmetisti kaikenlaisia muuttujia pelissä, että voi olla, että mikään ei toteudu. Mutta alustavasti:

- mökille suuntautumisen takia ajaisin torstai-lenkin jo keskiviikkona 28.6.
- lähtö klo 18 tuvalta
- https://ridewithgps.com/routes/22481396
- veikkolasta vois tykitellä kovempaa tota seudun upeinta pätkää pitkin kohti tupaa
- normaalia pidempi iltalenkura eli 72 km 
- koitetaan pitää kiinni 28/30 speksistä (paitsi tykittely)

Jos mökkihommelit menee puihin niin voin ajaa molempina päivinä, mutta edelleen ne muuttujat on olemassa eli voi olla että en aja ollenkaan.

Lähempänä sitten info miten käy. Tämä siis, että tällaista kivaa olis tiedossa jos natsaa.

----------


## Tassu

Tän hetkinen tilanne, että tänään ajetaan.

----------


## Tassu

nyt se muuttuja force majour iski, en pääse tänään. huominen katsotaan huomenna .

----------


## Mik@

Olikos tänään tarjolla minkälaisia keskareita/matkoja?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

> Olikos tänään tarjolla minkälaisia keskareita/matkoja?



Mulla on tavoite päästä paikalle, luvata en voi, mutta todennäköisyys kuitenkin suht suuri. Silloin vauhtispeksi on 28/30, matkaa pohdin vielä, mutta eiköhän se pari tuntia mene tai yli jonkin verran. Omalta osalta riippuu vähä fiiliksestäkin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 2.7.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki Hiidenveden ympäri. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Pusulan Nesteellä (78km). Lenkillä on jonkinasteinen sadevaraus. Kovalla sateella ei ajeta, pienet kuurot eivät haittaa.
Kovempaa menoa haluavat voivat perustaa nopeamman vauhtiryhmän jo lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## mikko-a

Lauantain lyhyempi. 1.7. klo 10:30 tuvalta.

Ajetaan sellainen 75km kierros ~28-30 keskarilla. Mukana yksi ensikertalainen joten nyt kaivattaisiin ryhmäajamiseen sellaista pedagogista laatua  :Vink:  
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos Mikko kutsusta! Oli kyllä (keksi tähän joku painava ruma sana):n hieno lenkki!!!

----------


## Heikki

> *Sunnuntailenkki 2.7.2017 klo 10*
> 
> Lenkki Hiidenveden ympäri. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Pusulan Nesteellä (78km). Lenkillä on jonkinasteinen sadevaraus. Kovalla sateella ei ajeta, pienet kuurot eivät haittaa.
> Kovempaa menoa haluavat voivat perustaa nopeamman vauhtiryhmän jo lähtöpaikalla.



Tulitte mua vastaan Taustan ja Jokikunnan välillä. Iso porukka, hienoa Timo! Kuinkas vastatuuli osui Pusulan ja Siippoon mäkiin?

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Tulitte mua vastaan Taustan ja Jokikunnan välillä. Iso porukka, hienoa Timo! Kuinkas vastatuuli osui Pusulan ja Siippoon mäkiin?



Kyllä sinutkin tunnistettiin. Eikä me koko ajan sellaisessa häröpallossa ajettu, meillä oli vain pieni "regrouping" vaihe, kun edellisessä mäentöppyrässä yritettiin saada kasa aikaiseksi. Ylämäethän tarjoavat suojaa vastatuulelta...
Ja kyllä näille lenkeille saa tulla mukaan vaikka reitit eivät olekaan yhtä hienoja kuin vetämilläsi tupalenkeillä.

----------


## kp63

Jos ennusteet pysyy, niin lauantaina on vkon pitkän lenkin aika. Tupalenkki klo 10 ja joku 5h/150km + tauko vois olla tavoite.

----------


## VPR

Muistakaa myös juhannuslenkin uusintayritys perjantaina klo 18.

----------


## duris

Siinähän olisi sitten sopivasti 150km+150km 24 tuntiin + siirtymät

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Muistakaa myös juhannuslenkin uusintayritys perjantaina klo 18.



jep, ja nyt sääennuste näyttää paremmalta.
Eli siis tuo:





> Jep,
> Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.
> 
> Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
> Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.
> 
> Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Kovakuntoisimpia kehotetaan olemaan joko vetäjänä tai sitten letkan viimeisinä. Viime vuonna oli mukana n. 20 ajajaa
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tassu

Sää- ja force majour -varauksella:

Tänään tuvalta klo 18 sanotaanko 30** vauhtia 65 km tupa-veikkola-evitskog-vols-oitmäki-veikkola-tupa

Ilmoitan klo 17 mennessä, jos en pääse.

** aikaisemmat 28/30 lenkit on olleet järjestään 30 kuin 28

----------


## VPR

> Siinähän olisi sitten sopivasti 150km+150km 24 tuntiin + siirtymät



Pari vuotta sitten ajoin muistaakseni iltalenkin jälkeen aamulla klo 10 lähdöllä 150 km + siirtymät ja sunnuntaina Royal-pyöräilyn  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Pari vuotta sitten ajoin muistaakseni iltalenkin jälkeen aamulla klo 10 lähdöllä 150 km + siirtymät ja sunnuntaina Royal-pyöräilyn



Miten onnistuit palautumaan? 
-Sitä minä itsekin ihmettelen (Marjo Matikainen)

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 9.7.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki Hyvinkään suuntaan. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Ridasjärven kioskilla (82km).
Vauhdikkaampaa menoa haluavat voivat perustaa oman nopeusryhmän jo lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## Tassu

Laitetaas lyhyt rapsa tältä päivältä:

Kuulemma (kun en ite laskenu) 13 kuskia lähti tänään 30kmh lenkille. Speksiksi sovittiin vähä rauhallisemmin vastatuleen ja lopussa Veikkolasta vähä reippaammin kohti tupaa.
Vastatuuli olikin melkoisen navakkaa aina silloin kun sitä oli ja aika usein vauhti olikin 26-29 väliltä. Reittiprofiilihan nyt oli sellanen, että saatiin vetää ihan kovaakin välillä. Kaikesta huolimatta Veikkolaan saavuttaessa keskari oli himpun yli 30. Veikkolasta tuupattiin sitten vähän reippaammin reilu 10 km (38,5kmh) mukavan myötäisen avustuksella. Meno taisi olla suht lepposaa, kun 5-6 kuskia irtaantui vetään lopunkin kovaa (me muut normalisoitiin vauhti). Mäet vedettiin vauhtia tiputtaen ja rauhallisesti. Tehoista sen verta, että vetokaverilla keskitehot 235 W luokkaa ja sitten peesissä kuulemma 150 W luokkaa. Isoja poikia olivat kumpainenkin. Kiitokset kaikille!

----------


## kp63

> Jos ennusteet pysyy, niin lauantaina on vkon pitkän lenkin aika. Tupalenkki klo 10 ja joku 5h/150km + tauko vois olla tavoite.



Näytäis ettei ole markkinoita tälle ?. Jos näin, niin ajelen sitten jonkun samanmoisen Klaukkalasta

----------


## Tassu

Eilen/tänään oli kyllä blissiä. Varsinkin Lohjan jälkeen hämärtyvä ilta ja hiljaiset tiet. En ole pitkään aikaan nauttinu kampien pyörittämisestä kuin eilen/tänään. Blissien bliss!! Olut maistuu aika hyvälle nyt.

----------


## paskalokki

Sky-mieskin kotona 250 kilometrin jälkeen olut kätösessä, meikä kiittää ja kuittaa, over and out.

----------


## huotah

Kiitos koko porukalle hienosta juhannuslenkistä! Onhan se vaan hienoa ajella pitkin tyhjiä maanteitä kuunvalon loisteessa.

----------


## Raimo

Veikkola kiittää hyvästä lenkistä puhjenneen kumin kera.

----------


## duris

Olihan tuo taas romanttista ajaa kohti auringonlaskua läpi tuoksuvien rypsipeltojen. Kiitos lenkistä

----------


## Heikki

Jari, oli tauolla puhetta Karkkila-Hyvinkää ratapohjalle tehdystä pyöräilyreitistä: http://www.hyvinkaa.fi/globalassets/...kartta_web.pdf

----------


## Tassu

Torstaiksi ennustettu sateita ja todennäköisesti myöskin meikän siirtymistä mökkiseudulle, joten aattelin, että sään ollessa kohillaan vois huomenna keskiviikkona ajella parituntisen lenkin. Tarkemmin huomenna päivällä/iltapäivällä.

----------


## Tassu

Keliennuste ok tällä hetkellä, että eiköhän sitä uskalla ajaa. Tollasta aattelin, vajaa 67km.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/22481396

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 16.7.2017 klo 10*
Lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Läyliäisten Nesteellä (75km).
Ne jotka haluavat ajaa lujempaa voivat perustaa oman nopeusryhmän jo lähtopaikalla.

----------


## mikko-a

*Lauantailenkura 15.7.2017 klo 10.* 
Reittinä kaikille tuttu Tupa-Veikkola-Lohja-Bäcksintie-Evintskog-Tupa (n. 92km). Vauhdit asettuu tuulien ja ajajien mukaan vähän yli kolmenkympin hujakoille. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> *Sunnuntailenkki 16.7.2017 klo 10*



Tämän kertainen lenkki ei mennyt vetäjän osalta oikein putkeen.  Ryhmä hajosi Vihdin golfkentän mäissä. Porukka saatiin kasaan ennen tien  25 ylitystä. Tai niin siis minä luulin. Osa ajajista oli vielä ryhmän  takana. Vihdin kirkonkylän kohdilla huomasin, että yksi lähtopaikalla  ollut kuski ei ollut enää mukana. Hän oli kuitenkin alussa sanonut  tulevansa mukaan vain osalle matkasta, joten oletin että hän on  kääntynyt takaisinpäin. Ennen Karkkilaa huomasin, että toinenkin  lähtöpaikalla ollut kuski puuttui. Tässä vaiheessa jopa minä ymmärsin  sen, kuinka tärkeää on laskea lähtöpaikalla mukaan lähtijät, ja  tarkkailla pysyykö lukema matkan aikana samana.

Vilpitön  anteeksipyyntö ryhmästä tahdonvastaisesti erilleen joutuneille.  Toivottavasti suostutte tulemaan mukaan vielä joku toinen sunnuntai.

Minä en ole mikään ryhmäajon asiantuntija, mutta tässä on jotain ajatuksia ryhmäajosta mäissä.
(Ellei  erikseen ole muuta sovittu) Ylämäissä vauhtia hidastetaan ihan  oikeasti. Vetäjä voi ottaa tavoitteeksi, että syke mäen päällä on  vähemmän kuin mäen alkaessa.
Alamäkeen ajaessa vetäjät polkevat niin  lujaa, että takana tulijoiden ei tarvitse jarrutella jarrupalojaan  puhki. Kevytrakenteisilla kuskeilla tämä tarkoittaa, että vähänkään  isommissa mäissä tehonsäädin pitää asettaa asentoon "täysiä" (tai  välillä jopa enemmän). Koska näillä lenkeillä ajaa kuitenkin hyvin  eritasoisia kuskeja hyvin erilaisilla pyörillä(*), ei edellisestä voi  kaikissa alamäissä pitää kiinni. Jos huomaat että vetoparisi (tai  juttelukumppanisi taaempana ryhmässä) jää selvästi jälkeen, hidasta  vauhtia sen verran, että parisi pääsee taas rinnallesi. Ei hyödytä  ketään, jos parijonon toinen jono menee kymmeniä metrejä toisen jonon  edellä.
Edelläolevaa voi soveltaa myös tasamaalla. Kuntolenkillä  vetovuorossa et saa mitään hienoa pallo- (tai muutenkaan) kuvioitua  arvopaitaa tai edes kovan kaverin titteliä, jos koko ajan yrität ajaa  vetoparisi edellä tai tiputtaa muita peesistä. Epätasainen veto on  lähinnä erittäin hyvä tapa laskea koko ryhmän etenemistahtia.

(*)  Harrastelijakuntoilijalla cyclocrossarin 1X välityksillä loppuu  kadenssi taatusti aiemmin kuin kisakuskilla maantiepyörän 53-piikkisellä  eturattaalla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon Viikin maanantailenkillä on käytetty jo pitkään hyväksi havaittua keinoa jakaa eritasoinen porukka matkan varrella kahteen tasoryhmään. Metodi menee näin: 10-15 km:n lämmittelyn eli "prologin" jälkeen (sopivasti ennen lyhyemmän lenkin puoliväliä) ajetaan omalla vauhdilla mäkinen, n. 3 kilometrin mittainen "sykettä-ylös-omaan-tahtiin" -osuus, jonka jälkeen koko porukka pysäytetään. 

Vapaaseen tahtiin -osuuden aikana kaikille osallistujille syntyy ainakin jonkinlainen käsitys siitä, mikä on heidän oma kuntotasonsa verrattuna muihin osallistujiin. 

Pysäytyksen (ns. täydellinen palautuminen) jälkeen porukka jaetaan pitkämatkalaisiin, jotka jatkavat edelleen, ja lyhyemmän lenkin väkeen, joka palaa lähtöpaikalle. Pitkän matkan porukassa on yleensä reitin osaajia ja kokeneempaa väkeä muutenkin, joten he eivät tarvitse samalla tavalla ohjausta kuin aloittelevampi/reittiä osaamaton väki. 

Ainoa "pullonkaula" tässä ajotavassa on löytää lyhyemmälle lenkille vetäjä, joka palaa sopivaa vauhtia takaisin lähtöpaikalle (lyhyemmän lenkin pituus n. 50 kilometriä, pidemmän n. 60-70).

Jk. Jo 39 vuotta olen ajanut, _btw_, seuralenkkejä(kin) eturatasparilla 42-52  :Cool:

----------


## Tassu

Haha, tuli parin päivän pikaloma, joten en ole tulossa tänään tuvalle.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 23.7.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki Lohjanjärven ympäri. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Karjalohjalla (90km). Pyritään muodostamaan useampi ryhmä, niin kaikki saavat ajaa itselleen sopivampaa vauhtia. Tähän liittyen osallistujat voisivat opetella reitin, tai laittaa sen navigaattoriin, niin kaikkiin ryhmiin löytyy suunnistajia. Reitti kulkee Lohjan läpi. Jos joku tietää fiksumman reitin kaupungin läpiajoon, niin voi ottaa porukan ohjaukseensa. Vaihtoehto reittilinkissä esitetylle on ajaa Lohjanharjuntien pyörätietä.

----------


## Mik@

Moi. Onko torstaina lenkkiä? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

^ Jos keli on siedettävä niin joo.

----------


## Tassu

Pari reittiehdotusta olis tiedossa. Tässä yksi, n. 70 km
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23552952
modataan jos tarvetta

----------


## Tassu

Oli harvinaista tai ei niin tänään saatiin aikaiseksi yksi 14 kuskin ryhmä. Alle 30 vauhtia oli tarkoitus lähteä ajelemaan (kyselyn tulos paikan päällä). Yksi nainen ilmoitti, että hän tuskin jaksaa ajaa noin kovaa, että ajelee sitten yksin. Onneksi paikalla oli useampi kuski, jotka taivutteli hänet lähtemään meidän matkaan ja katsomaan kuinka kauan pysyy mukana. Pyyntönä oli toki, että jos alkaa tuntua niin sit suu auki vaan ja reagoidaan sen mukaan. Mäet vedettiin (IMHO) extrarauhallisesti. Ojakkalaan saakka mentiin just yli 31 vauhtia (myötästä), ja hän oli vielä mukana. Siihen mennessä suuri viso oli kotiutunut meikän päähän, eli suuri tavoite, että koko 14 kuskin porukka saadaan yhtenä ryhmänä takaisin tuvalle, ja sen mukaan sitten jatkettiin vetohommia.

No, edellä mainitussa ei onnistuttu valitettavan rengasrikon takia (tuubi, ei varatuubia, litku ei toiminu), joten miinus yksi Nummelassa. 

Ojakkalan jälkeen alkoi hienoinen vastatuuli, joten vauhtia tiputettiin alespäin. Palojärven kohdallla osalla oli selkeästi menohaluja, ja suht vaivattomasti saatiin puolet kuskeista irtaantumaan pääjoukosta, missä hän edelleen oli mukana. Nyt vauhti tasattiin malliin "rauhallinen loppuveto" ja kuuden hengen pääjoukko saapui takaisin tuvalle takanaan 65 km 29,1 keskarilla. Ja hän oli edelleen mukana. 

Hyvä keli, hyvä lenkki, kiitos!!

----------


## duris

Kiitos lenkistä. Hyvää oli veto ja aurinkokannella oli kyllä lepposaa ja lämmintä: Tuvalta Palojävelle keskari 29.5km/h keskiwateilla 105

Sitten se vauhti lähti taas vähän keulimaan ja irtautuneessa porukassa Veikkolasta Mankin ST1:lle mentiin 40km/h/avg, Mankin ST1:llä otettiin vielä porukka kasaan ja sieltä yhdessä tuvalle

----------


## Tassu

Keliennuste hyvä huomiselle, eli tällainen lenkura olis tarkoitus ajattaa (67,5km):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/22102662

Speksivauhtia (n. 30kmh) 21 km-pylvään kohdalle, josta tarkoitus spurtata 10 km vähän kovempaa (vanha hämeenlinnanväylä on hyvä baana vetää). Tarkoitus on, että tässä kohtaa kukaan ei tipu vielä porukasta, tai ainakaan mun vedosta. Jos joillakin varvasta kutittaa niin tästä voi ottaa hatkat.

Normalisoidaan vauhti, kunnes saavutaan Velskolaan, jossa sitten voidaan ottaa toinen vauhtipätkä (7km), ja tässä sit mielellään omaan tahtiin tai pienemmissä porukoissa eli ei haittaa vaikkaa tippuu, koska T-risteyksessä otetaan sit porukka kasaan. 

Aivan loistavaa olisi jos huomenna joku ilmoisi ittensä peräpää-vahdiksi.

Infoan huomenna klo 17 mennessä, jos en tule (= säävaraus).

----------


## Mik@

Minua on alkanut hieman vaivata tämän Espoon ketjun "kansikuva", jossa on kaksi kuvaa ilmeisesti jostain eläinkolarin jälkitilanteesta. Ymmärrän, että elävässä elämässä (ml. pyörälenkit) tulee vastaan kaiken näköistä, mutta nyt em. kuvat ovat mielestäni väärässä paikassa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Minua on alkanut hieman vaivata tämän Espoon ketjun "kansikuva"..



Selvennyksen vuoksi kerrottakoon, että Tapatalkissa topiceilla on tuollainen mainittu aloituskuva. Normiselaimilla ei.

Joku Tapatalkkia käyttämätön voi ihmetellä mitä oikein horiset.

----------


## Tassu

Eilen torstaina tuvalta starttasi isohko (16-18 kuskia) 30:n speksilenkille. Muutoin onnistunut lenkki, mutta Röylän jälkeen kapeahko ja mutkainen tie parissa paikkaa aiheutti pientä häppeninkiä, tai joillekin lievää tykytystä, joten pyynnöstä (kiitos Juha!!) jaoimme porukan kahtia ennen Petikkoa. Ensimmäinen veto vedettiin kahdessa porukassa, jälkimmäisestä huolehti Tero (kiitos!!). Vauhti oli ihan hyvää. Porukka yritettiin ottaa yhteen, mutta yhdellä kuskilla oli kuulemma kramppeja ja saimme luvan jatkaa. Tähän jälkijoukkoon jäi muutama muukin kuski ja heidän tarkoitus tietty oli ajaa yhdessä tuvalle. Mutta kramppien takia vauhti olikin turhan alhainen, joten he irtaantuivat saavuttamatta pääjoukkoa. Jos pääjoukko olisi tämän tiennyt niin toki olisimme odottaneet. Ekan vedon jälkeen vauhti oli maltillinen. Tämä jälkijoukko saapui tuvalle alle 5 min. pääjoukon saapumisesta eli hyvää vauhtia hekin olivat kuitenkin ajaneet.

Velskola vedettiin täysin omaan tahtiin, toki pieniä porukoita muodostui. Vedoilla höystetty keskari oli 30,2 eli välillä ollaan menty vähän hiljempaakin. Arille ja Miklakselle kiitokset loppuvetohommista, peesasin.

Ensi viikolle (säävarauksella) speksataan jonkinlainen perussetti eli veikkolaa lapinkylää jne.

Ymmärtääkseni tammaraviporukka lähti myös. Siihen välille ei löytynyt kuskeja vaikka huudeltiin.

----------


## Larunpantani

> Eilen torstaina tuvalta starttasi isohko (16-18 kuskia) 30:n speksilenkille. Muutoin onnistunut lenkki, mutta Röylän jälkeen kapeahko ja mutkainen tie parissa paikkaa aiheutti pientä häppeninkiä, tai joillekin lievää tykytystä, joten pyynnöstä (kiitos Juha!!) jaoimme porukan kahtia ennen Petikkoa. Ensimmäinen veto vedettiin kahdessa porukassa, jälkimmäisestä huolehti Tero (kiitos!!). Vauhti oli ihan hyvää. Porukka yritettiin ottaa yhteen, mutta yhdellä kuskilla oli kuulemma kramppeja ja saimme luvan jatkaa. Tähän jälkijoukkoon jäi muutama muukin kuski ja heidän tarkoitus tietty oli ajaa yhdessä tuvalle. Mutta kramppien takia vauhti olikin turhan alhainen, joten he irtaantuivat saavuttamatta pääjoukkoa. Jos pääjoukko olisi tämän tiennyt niin toki olisimme odottaneet. Ekan vedon jälkeen vauhti oli maltillinen. Tämä jälkijoukko saapui tuvalle alle 5 min. pääjoukon saapumisesta eli hyvää vauhtia hekin olivat kuitenkin ajaneet.
> 
> Velskola vedettiin täysin omaan tahtiin, toki pieniä porukoita muodostui. Vedoilla höystetty keskari oli 30,2 eli välillä ollaan menty vähän hiljempaakin. Arille ja Miklakselle kiitokset loppuvetohommista, peesasin.
> 
> Ensi viikolle (säävarauksella) speksataan jonkinlainen perussetti eli veikkolaa lapinkylää jne.
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni tammaraviporukka lähti myös. Siihen välille ei löytynyt kuskeja vaikka huudeltiin.



En viitsinyt nostaa kättä pystyyn, kun hitaammalle lenkille ei olisi ollut vetäjää tai muita osallistujia. Kävin sitten ajamassa lenkin ominpäin ja kaikki varmaankin voittivat.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 6.8.2017 klo 10

Lenkki luoteen suuntan. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Karkkilassa. Pyritään muodostamaan useampi ryhmä, niin kaikki saavat ajaa itselleen sopivampaa vauhtia. Tähän liittyen osallistujat voisivat opetella reitin, tai laittaa sen navigaattoriin, niin kaikkiin ryhmiin löytyy suunnistajia.

Lenkillä on säävaraus. Pienet kuurot eivät haittaa, mutta kovalla sateella ei ajeta.

----------


## Tassu

Olipa märkää tänään. Mutta silti hauskaa. Hyvä päätös typistää lenkkiä, saatiin loppu vetää kuivassa kelissä. 
Kotona suihkussa huomasin, että miksi olisi hyvä pitää kypäränsuojusta sadekelin porukkalenkillä. Hiuksissa pieniä hiekanjyväsiä.
Kiitokset.

----------


## VPR

> Minua on alkanut hieman vaivata tämän Espoon ketjun "kansikuva", jossa on kaksi kuvaa ilmeisesti jostain eläinkolarin jälkitilanteesta. Ymmärrän, että elävässä elämässä (ml. pyörälenkit) tulee vastaan kaiken näköistä, mutta nyt em. kuvat ovat mielestäni väärässä paikassa.



Tapatalk ottaa käsittääkseni ketjun uusimman kuvan ketjun "kansikuvaksi" joten tämän ongelman pitäisi ratketa sillä että joku laittaa uudemman kuvan lenkeiltä tähän ketjuun.

----------


## frkenh

löytyykö espoosta mahdollisesti kevyemmillä keskareilla (+/-25kmh) pitkiä +/-100km ajavia ryhmiä?  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> löytyykö espoosta mahdollisesti kevyemmillä keskareilla (+/-25kmh) pitkiä +/-100km ajavia ryhmiä?



En tiedä löytyykö nykyään, mutta pistetään kasaan? Tuo speksi (~25km/h ja ~100km) olis mulle nykyään juurikin sopiva lauantai tai sunnuntai lenkki, tarvittaessa vähän pidempikin käy. Itse tykkäisin lähteä aamusta (tyyliin viimeistään klo 9 tuvalta) niin jäisi iltapäivä sitten muulle aktiviteetille.

----------


## LJL

> Tapatalk ottaa käsittääkseni ketjun uusimman kuvan ketjun "kansikuvaksi" joten tämän ongelman pitäisi ratketa sillä että joku laittaa uudemman kuvan lenkeiltä tähän ketjuun.



Tämä tilanne suorastaan huutaa Sysimetsän Ilkkaa

----------


## LJL

Laitetaan varmuuden vuoksi vielä Antti Hammarberg

----------


## Mik@

> En tiedä löytyykö nykyään, mutta pistetään kasaan? Tuo speksi (~25km/h ja ~100km) olis mulle nykyään juurikin sopiva lauantai tai sunnuntai lenkki, tarvittaessa vähän pidempikin käy. Itse tykkäisin lähteä aamusta (tyyliin viimeistään klo 9 tuvalta) niin jäisi iltapäivä sitten muulle aktiviteetille.



Voisi kuvitella että tälle speksille löytyisi tilausta mm. harrastajamäärien noustessa. Tuo aikaisempi startti on myös hyvä ajatus. Keskarin laskiessa tosin max 100 km voisi olla sopiva, että jää se iltapäivä muuhun tekemiseen. 

P.S. Nyt on hieno klikata Tapatalkissa Espoon ketjuun, kun on äijien äijä ts. Frederik kansikuvassa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuttava

~25 km/h ja ~100 km kuulostaa hyvältä

----------


## pirtti

> ~25 km/h ja ~100 km kuulostaa hyvältä



https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24037264

Siinä olis esim tommonen 105km kieppi Tuvalta. Noin puolimatkassa on pullakahvien mahdollisuus. Mulle kävisi sunnuntaina klo 9 lähtö. Tuleeko muita?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23939665

62km

peruslenkki
=
rauhallinen lenkki (tavoite alle 30kmh)
>>>
nopeampaa haluavat suosilla oma nopeampi ryhmä

ilmoitan klo 17 mennessä jos en pääse

----------


## frkenh

> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24037264
> 
> Siinä olis esim tommonen 105km kieppi Tuvalta. Noin puolimatkassa on pullakahvien mahdollisuus. Mulle kävisi sunnuntaina klo 9 lähtö. Tuleeko muita?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



mä voisin ainakin lähteä. yli 100km kun mennään niin keskinopeus voisi olla mieluummin hieman alle kuin yli 25km/h, mutta kaikki käy.

----------


## Liikuttava

> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24037264
> 
> Siinä olis esim tommonen 105km kieppi Tuvalta. Noin puolimatkassa on pullakahvien mahdollisuus. Mulle kävisi sunnuntaina klo 9 lähtö. Tuleeko muita?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Voisin tulla, jos vaan saan herättyä tarpeeksi aikaisin

----------


## frkenh

> Voisin tulla, jos vaan saan herättyä tarpeeksi aikaisin



olisiko klo 10 aloitus ihan mahdoton?

----------


## Liikuttava

> olisiko klo 10 aloitus ihan mahdoton?



Tämä sopii ainakin itselle paremmin

----------


## frkenh

eli sunnuntaina klo 10 ~25km/h pitkä?   :Hymy:

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

^Hienoa että on tarjontaa erilaisista lenkeistä. Tässä vähän pidempi ja vauhdikkaampi vaihtoehto sunnuntain vakiovuorolaisille.

*Sunnuntailenkki 13.8.2017 klo 10*
Lenkki Lohjan pikkuteille. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Saukkolassa (77km). Vakiituneeseen tapaan yritetään muodostaa useampi ryhmä, niin kaikki kovempaa menoa haluavat saavat haluamansa. Tähän liittyen osallistujat voisivat opetella reitin, tai laittaa sen navigaattoriin, niin kaikkiin ryhmiin löytyy suunnistajia.
Lenkillä on säävaraus. Pienet kuurot eivät haittaa, mutta kovalla sateella ei ajeta.

----------


## Tassu

Taas oli porukkaa melkoisesti tuvalla lähös lenkille. 30-ryhmä jaettiin kahtia, koska meitä oli yli 20. Vetäjät löyty kakkosryhmään, suurkiitos heille!!! Keli oli kovasta tuulesta huolimatta loistava. Yksi rengasrikko koettiin ja yksi valitettava kaatuminen Lapinkylässä. Viestittelin kaatuneen kanssa nyt illalla ja kaikki ok. Pintanaarmuja kuulemma enimmäkseen, kypärä todellakin rikki. Voimme siis huokaista, että ei pahempaa. 

Olen kerran tänä vuonna ajattanut velskolan pohjoiseen. Nyt ajettiin Brobacka. En ajata toista kertaa. Kumpaakaan.

Ja sitten tuohon yhteen aiheeseen, joka ainakin meikäläisen ajatuksia kirvoitti suuntaan jos toiseen. Tossa teille uusi kuva sinne jonnekin, ettei tartte mitään poppimiehiä kattella.

Tupa, 10.8.2017.

----------


## Mik@

Kiitos kaikille mukavasta torstai-illan lenkistä. Hyvä kuulla, ettei kaatumisesta tullut pintanaarmuja pahempaa. Debrief-hengessä olisi hyödyllistä kuulla miten se kaatuminen tapahtui (itse ajoin siinä toisessa ryhmässä joten en nähnyt). On muuten hyvä kuva, jossa mukavasti sommiteltu "oma porukka" sekä rynkebyläiset takana tuvan pihassa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Vetokaveri merkkas joko kuopan tai railon, johon takana tullut kaatunut kuitenkin ajoi. Etukiekko kuulemma meni poikittain ja siitä saman tien mukkelis makkelis. Näin ymmärsin tilanteen. Hyvää oli se, että muita ei menny mukana. 

Team Rynkebyn läsnäolo oli plussaa tuohon kuvaan!

----------


## TPel

> Vetokaveri merkkas joko kuopan tai railon, johon takana tullut kaatunut kuitenkin ajoi. Etukiekko kuulemma meni poikittain ja siitä saman tien mukkelis makkelis. Näin ymmärsin tilanteen. Hyvää oli se, että muita ei menny mukana.



Joo, tutkittiin sitä kuoppaa ryhmän lähdettyä. Mitättömän näköinen reikä, mutta kun oikein yritti, niin siihen sai mahtumaan 25mm renkaan. Huonoa tuuria. Onneksi tuosta ei seurannut välinerikkoa ja naarmuja pahempaa.

----------


## frkenh

> ^Hienoa että on tarjontaa erilaisista lenkeistä. Tässä vähän pidempi ja vauhdikkaampi vaihtoehto sunnuntain vakiovuorolaisille.
> 
> *Sunnuntailenkki 13.8.2017 klo 10*
> Lenkki Lohjan pikkuteille. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lyhyt tauko Saukkolassa (77km). Vakiituneeseen tapaan yritetään muodostaa useampi ryhmä, niin kaikki kovempaa menoa haluavat saavat haluamansa. Tähän liittyen osallistujat voisivat opetella reitin, tai laittaa sen navigaattoriin, niin kaikkiin ryhmiin löytyy suunnistajia.
> Lenkillä on säävaraus. Pienet kuurot eivät haittaa, mutta kovalla sateella ei ajeta.



kiitos muuten linkistä! minulta mennyt ohi että kyseessä pyöräilyseuran lenkit. uutena tulokkaana sen verran paljon viestejä luettavana. hienoa ettei jää omaan vauhtiin sopivan seuraan puutteen vuoksi ryhmälenkit ajamatta   :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> *Sunnuntailenkki 13.8.2017 klo 10*
> Lenkki Lohjan pikkuteille.



Ootko Timo ajanu Brobackaa viime aikoina? Siellä on sitä työmaata jonkin verran ja kahdet liikennevalot. Niiden kuoppien lisäksi. :Hymy: 





> Joo, tutkittiin sitä kuoppaa ryhmän lähdettyä.  Mitättömän näköinen reikä, mutta kun oikein yritti, niin siihen sai  mahtumaan 25mm renkaan. Huonoa tuuria. Onneksi tuosta ei seurannut  välinerikkoa ja naarmuja pahempaa.



Nimimerkistä päättelen, että olit kaatuneen saattaja kotiin, joten vielä jäkikäteen kiitos huolenpidosta!

----------


## VPR

Rinnekodin kohdalla Lakistontien pitkän ylämäen päällä on asfaltti rouhittu auki ja karkeaa sepeliä. Samoin Lahnuksessa on Lahnuksentie auki Serenan risteyksestä pohjoiseen noin 150 metrin matkalta mutta pinta ei ole aivan yhtä karkea.

----------


## huotah

> Rinnekodin kohdalla Lakistontien pitkän ylämäen päällä on asfaltti rouhittu auki ja karkeaa sepeliä. Samoin Lahnuksessa on Lahnuksentie auki Serenan risteyksestä pohjoiseen noin 150 metrin matkalta mutta pinta ei ole aivan yhtä karkea.



+näitä yhdistävällä Skogbyntiellä on asfaltti auki parista kohtaa, joskin vain lyhyen matkaa.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Ootko Timo ajanu Brobackaa viime aikoina? Siellä on sitä työmaata jonkin verran ja kahdet liikennevalot. Niiden kuoppien lisäksi.



Kiitos huomautuksesta. Brobackassa olen käynyt viimeksi talvella, ei se silloinkaan loistokunnossa ollut, ja olen vältellyt sitä. Ajattelin, että pitää siitäkin ainakin kerran kesässä ajaa, mutta jos tilanne on mainitsemasi, niin mennään Turuntietä.

----------


## pirtti

*Su klo 10 ~100km/~25km/h* 

Kyllä toi klo 10 lähtö käy minullekin. Laskin että ainakin 3-4 on ilmaissut kiinnostusta. Ajetaanko se aiemmin ehdottamani vai jotain muuta? Siinä on yksi pätkä edestakaisin koska tähtäsin siihen 100km ja valitsin taukopaikan johon tulee yleensä yli 100km lenkki. Haluatteko edes taukoa pitää?

----------


## frkenh

> *Su klo 10 ~100km/~25km/h* 
> 
> Kyllä toi klo 10 lähtö käy minullekin. Laskin että ainakin 3-4 on ilmaissut kiinnostusta. Ajetaanko se aiemmin ehdottamani vai jotain muuta? Siinä on yksi pätkä edestakaisin koska tähtäsin siihen 100km ja valitsin taukopaikan johon tulee yleensä yli 100km lenkki. Haluatteko edes taukoa pitää?



Lähden mielelläni klo 10, ja olisi kiva pitää tauko näin sunnuntailenkillä. Ja onhan kahvitupa Bemböle, josta lähdetään?  :Hymy:

----------


## pirtti

> Lähden mielelläni klo 10, ja olisi kiva pitää tauko näin sunnuntailenkillä. Ja onhan kahvitupa Bemböle, josta lähdetään?



Joo, Kahvituvalta lähdetään. Mennään tuolla viikolla piirtämälläni jos ei kukaan ehdota muuta. Voin reitittää mutta en välttämättä haluaisi vetää koko matkaa yksin, tosin sekin onnistuu jos kukaan muu ei eteen suostu  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## frkenh

> Joo, Kahvituvalta lähdetään. Mennään tuolla viikolla piirtämälläni jos ei kukaan ehdota muuta. Voin reitittää mutta en välttämättä haluaisi vetää koko matkaa yksin, tosin sekin onnistuu jos kukaan muu ei eteen suostu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



nähdään aamulla ja sovitaan viimehetken speksit ennen lähtöä, eiköhän me hyvä lenkki saada aikaiseksi.

----------


## Liikuttava

Yön aikana kumi mennyt puhki ja vannenauha vaihtoon, en taida ehtiä tuvalle...

----------


## Tassu

Voip olla että huomenna torstaina en pääse tuvalle.

----------


## vectori

Onko tänään 28/30 lenkille lähtijöitä kuudelta?

----------


## Palle

Kyllä tullaan

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VPR

Eiköhän niitä ole vaikka siitä ei erikseen huudeltaisi jos viime viikollakin oli yli 20.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 20.8.2017 klo 10*

Lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Reitillä ajetaan pätkä (n. 20km) 132-tiellä jossa saattaa olla vilkkaampi liikenne, mutta kapea piennar, joten (tällä osuudella) ajomuodostelmana pitänee olla yksi jono. Tämän vuoksi jakaudutaan lähtöpaikalla riittävän pieniin ryhmiin, jotta jono ei kasva liian pitkäksi. Tähän liittyen osallistujat voisivat opetella reitin, tai laittaa sen navigaattoriin, niin kaikkiin ryhmiin löytyy suunnistajia. Taukopaikkavaihtoehtoja tällä lenkillä on useampi. Lopelta (75km) löytyy huoltoaseman kahvio ja kauppa. Toisena vaihtoehtona on kokeilla Vaskijärven Aittakahvilaa (101km). Paikan aukiolosta tai palveluvalikoimasta ei ole täyttä varmuutta.
Lenkillä on säävaraus. Pienet kuurot eivät haittaa, mutta kovalla sateella ei ajeta.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntaina klo 10

Hitaampi 26-28km/h keskinopeuslenkki hitaimman mukaan. Ajoaika on noin 3 tuntia.
Lisään reitin tänne lähempänä.

----------


## pirtti

19.8. Tällä speksillä klo 9 *peruttu* klo 11-12 uhkaavan kovan ukkosen johdosta!

----------


## henripit

> Moi, hitaampia viikonloppulenkkejä on kyselty. Koska ajan kuitenkin yksin juuri sellaisia, otan muita tällaisesta vauhdista kiinnostuneita mielelläni seuraksi mukaan. Sunnuntaiksi tarjoiltiin jo muuta, joten valitaan nyt lauantai aamu. 
> 
> Lähtö klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta, ajetaan myötäpäivään: 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24054415
> Pidetään tauko sopivassa kohdassa jossain 50-65km ajettuamme. En nyt muista tuolta ulkoa taukopaikkoja, mutta Vihdistä löytynee joku huoltasema. 
> 
> Tarkempi vauhti riippuu säästä ja vetäjistä mutta jos minä vedän yksin koko matkan niin se asettunee noin 26km/h tai jopa vähän alle, ylämäkiä mennään hiljaa. Jos on useampi vetäjä ja suotuisat tuuleet niin keskari voi vähän nousta, mutta ylämäkiä mennään yhä hiljaa.
> 
> (edit: tauko lisätty)



Tämä kiinnostaa kyllä, arveluttaa vain, että miten sitä jaksaa 100km. Pisin lenkki tähän asti 60km (keskari 27,5). Sopivasti tässä kahvituvan vieressä asustelen. En kuitenkaan halua jarruna olla, eli jos hyydyn, niin sitten ajelen itsekseni.

----------


## pirtti

> Tämä kiinnostaa kyllä, arveluttaa vain, että miten sitä jaksaa 100km. Pisin lenkki tähän asti 60km (keskari 27,5). Sopivasti tässä kahvituvan vieressä asustelen. En kuitenkaan halua jarruna olla, eli jos hyydyn, niin sitten ajelen itsekseni.



Rohkeasti mukaan vaan, tuossa on mahdollisuus parista kohtaa tulla lyhyemminkin kotiin sitten jos siltä alkaisi tuntua. Peesissä on paljon kevyempää ja pidetään kuitenkin ainakin se yksi tauko, sekin helpottaa.

----------


## EsaJ

Lauantaiksi sadetta luvassa.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntaille klo 10 (hitaampi lenkki) "varjolenkki".

Matkaa 86km ja keskinopeus 26-28km/h. Seuraa Timon vetämän nopeamman ryhmän reittiä mutta oikaisee Haimoon kohdalta loppumatkalle. Takaisin ollaan noin klo 13:15.

----------


## VPR

> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24054415



Tästä reitistä on väli 30–36 km hiekkatietä. Kannattaa ajaa Otalammen eikä Vihdintien kautta.

----------


## pirtti

> Tästä reitistä on väli 30–36 km hiekkatietä. Kannattaa ajaa Otalammen eikä Vihdintien kautta.



Kas, kiitos huomiosta. Muutin niin että soratie ehkä poistui? (no ei se edellinenkänä toiminut... yllättävän vaikeaa osua siihen 100km, tulee vähän reilu helposti. ehkä tämä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24343773) 

 Kaivoin jonkun vanhan piirustuksen ja muistin että tuo olisi joskus ajettu noin mutta ehkä sitten kuitenkaan ei  :Hymy:  

Pieni sade ei haittaa, isommat näyttäisi ainakin tällä hetkellä tulevan iltapäivästä.

----------


## frkenh

> Moi, hitaampia viikonloppulenkkejä on kyselty. Koska ajan kuitenkin yksin juuri sellaisia, otan muita tällaisesta vauhdista kiinnostuneita mielelläni seuraksi mukaan. Sunnuntaiksi tarjoiltiin jo muuta, joten valitaan nyt lauantai aamu. 
> 
> Lähtö klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta, ajetaan myötäpäivään: 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24054415
> Pidetään tauko sopivassa kohdassa jossain 50-65km ajettuamme. En nyt muista tuolta ulkoa taukopaikkoja, mutta Vihdistä löytynee joku huoltasema. 
> 
> Tarkempi vauhti riippuu säästä ja vetäjistä mutta jos minä vedän yksin koko matkan niin se asettunee noin 26km/h tai jopa vähän alle, ylämäkiä mennään hiljaa. Jos on useampi vetäjä ja suotuisat tuuleet niin keskari voi vähän nousta, mutta ylämäkiä mennään yhä hiljaa.
> 
> (edit: tauko lisätty)



Harmi, että nyt kun niitä hitaampia on tarjolla  olen viikonlopun poissa. Seuraavalla kerralla mukana sitten toivottavasti.

----------


## huotah

> Kas, kiitos huomiosta. Muutin niin että soratie ehkä poistui?
> 
>  Kaivoin jonkun vanhan piirustuksen ja muistin että tuo olisi joskus ajettu noin mutta ehkä sitten kuitenkaan ei  
> 
> Pieni sade ei haittaa, isommat näyttäisi ainakin tällä hetkellä tulevan iltapäivästä.



VPR tai joku muu varmaan vahvistaa, mutta Annilantien pohjoispää Yövilän suunnasta ainakin alkaa asfaltoituna. Samoin Karhusuontie Kylmäläntien suunnasta alkaa asfaltoituna. Annilantien eteläpää Evitskogin suunnasta alkaa soratienä. Eli Annilantie ilmeisesti muuttuu soratieksi jossain vaiheessa, ehkä juuri Karhusuontien risteyksessä? Asia kiinnostaa itseäni, koska juuri tänään arvoin Yövilässä että lähdenkö ajamaan Annilantietä etelään, mutta en uskaltanut lähteä maantiefillarilla kun muistin että Evitskogin päässä ko. tie on soraa.

----------


## pirtti

> VPR tai joku muu varmaan vahvistaa, mutta Annilantien pohjoispää Yövilän suunnasta ainakin alkaa asfaltoituna. Samoin Karhusuontie Kylmäläntien suunnasta alkaa asfaltoituna. Annilantien eteläpää Evitskogin suunnasta alkaa soratienä. Eli Annilantie ilmeisesti muuttuu soratieksi jossain vaiheessa, ehkä juuri Karhusuontien risteyksessä? Asia kiinnostaa itseäni, koska juuri tänään arvoin Yövilässä että lähdenkö ajamaan Annilantietä etelään, mutta en uskaltanut lähteä maantiefillarilla kun muistin että Evitskogin päässä ko. tie on soraa.



Se on varmaan just noin, tuolta Niemenkyläntien kautta etelästä Yövilantielle ja siitä Kaffimaalle on nimittäin ajettu ja se on 100% pikitie.

----------


## pirtti

> Tämä kiinnostaa kyllä, arveluttaa vain, että miten sitä jaksaa 100km. Pisin lenkki tähän asti 60km (keskari 27,5). Sopivasti tässä kahvituvan vieressä asustelen. En kuitenkaan halua jarruna olla, eli jos hyydyn, niin sitten ajelen itsekseni.



Sää näyttää aika synkältä klo 12 (jopa 11) eteenpäin, oletko lähdössä? Onko muita?

Mä voisin nimittäin tuolla sääennusteella harkita jopa vähän aiempaa lähtöä ja/tai lyhyempää kieppiä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## henripit

Sen verran on huonoa keliä luvassa, että jätän lauantailenkin väliin.

----------


## Mik@

Huomenna klo 10 mukana lyhyemmällä lenkillä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EsaJ

> Sunnuntaille klo 10 (hitaampi lenkki) "varjolenkki".
> 
> Matkaa 86km ja keskinopeus 26-28km/h. Seuraa Timon vetämän nopeamman ryhmän reittiä mutta oikaisee Haimoon kohdalta loppumatkalle. Takaisin ollaan noin klo 13:15.



Täällä ois yksi 99% tulossa tähän lähtöön

----------


## henripit

> Täällä ois yksi 99% tulossa tähän lähtöön



Mukana myös

----------


## Mik@

Tattista vaan tämän päivän lyhyemmälle lenkille osallistuneille ja vectorille vedosta ja navigoinnista. 

Mietitytti vain hieman se, että onko autoilijoiden hermo kiristynyt vai osuiko kohdalle sattumalta torvensoittajia ja yksi suullisen palautteen antanut herrasmies. Siististi nimittäin ajettiin.

Mitäs muuta. Yksi ensikertalainen pysyi hyvin mukana. Lopussa oli mukavat kirit ja muutenkin hyvä tunnelma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## henripit

Kiitokset vetäjille! Oli itselleni tosiaan ensimmäinen porukkalenkki ja kolmas maantielenkki ikinä. Perässä pysyin, mutta Velskolan mäet meinasi viedä viimeisetkin voimat. Vaimo kysyikin kotona, että oonko hengissä  :Leveä hymy:  Näytin varmaan kuolleelta. Mukavaa oli ja lähden varmasti uudelleen!

----------


## vectori

Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille hyvästä lenkistä! 27,7 km/h keskarilla meni mukavasti matka ja kahvitauolle pysähdyttiin Siippoon nesteelle nauttimaan aurinkoisesta säästä.

Ensi sunnuntaille lähden taas vetämään vastaavanlaista lenkkiä.

----------


## Reno

> Tattista vaan tämän päivän lyhyemmälle lenkille osallistuneille ja vectorille vedosta ja navigoinnista. 
> 
> Mietitytti vain hieman se, että onko autoilijoiden hermo kiristynyt vai osuiko kohdalle sattumalta torvensoittajia ja yksi suullisen palautteen antanut herrasmies. Siististi nimittäin ajettiin.
> 
> Mitäs muuta. Yksi ensikertalainen pysyi hyvin mukana. Lopussa oli mukavat kirit ja muutenkin hyvä tunnelma. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Torvensoitto ei kansainvälisesti ole negatiivinen teko vaan huomautus/varoitus, että takaa tullaan ohi. Jostain syystä meillä töötin käyttö koetaan negatiivisena. Toki sitäkin voi käyttää eri tavoin, mutta on mahdollista ettei ratin takana ollutkaan mielensäpahoittaja ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## henripit

Kyllä se sen verran huusi ikkunasta, että selvä tapaus.

----------


## Mik@

> Kyllä se sen verran huusi ikkunasta, että selvä tapaus.



niinpä teki. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, ettei kaikki torven soittaminen ole pahasta. Mutta monesti tyylistä ja muista otteista voi päätellä että otteet eivät ole kansainvälistä tasoa. Mutta ollaanko me Suomessa metsässä kun puhumme torvesta (jota torvi soittaa) emmekä äänimerkistä ja annetaanko muuten esim. autokoulussa minkämoiset eväät torv.. äänimerkin käyttöön. Ehkä vilkkuakin käytettäisiin paremmin mikäli meillä olisi yhtä hyvä nimitys kuin vaikkapa englannin kielessä (indicator), jossa ennakointi on leivottu hienosti sisään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

> VPR tai joku muu varmaan vahvistaa, mutta Annilantien pohjoispää Yövilän suunnasta ainakin alkaa asfaltoituna. Samoin Karhusuontie Kylmäläntien suunnasta alkaa asfaltoituna. Annilantien eteläpää Evitskogin suunnasta alkaa soratienä. Eli Annilantie ilmeisesti muuttuu soratieksi jossain vaiheessa, ehkä juuri Karhusuontien risteyksessä? Asia kiinnostaa itseäni, koska juuri tänään arvoin Yövilässä että lähdenkö ajamaan Annilantietä etelään, mutta en uskaltanut lähteä maantiefillarilla kun muistin että Evitskogin päässä ko. tie on soraa.



Pohjoisen suunnasta on asfalttia parisataa metriä: https://goo.gl/maps/sPMgaigsFNK2
Evitskogin päässä soratie alkaa Harvsintien risteyksen jälkeen: https://goo.gl/maps/HgRHquF4Frj
Etelästä soratie alkaa heti: https://goo.gl/maps/sr5bFvrSuG22

----------


## EsaJ

> Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille hyvästä lenkistä! 27,7 km/h keskarilla meni mukavasti matka ja kahvitauolle pysähdyttiin Siippoon nesteelle nauttimaan aurinkoisesta säästä.
> 
> Ensi sunnuntaille lähden taas vetämään vastaavanlaista lenkkiä.



Hieno oli siihen asti, kun liian pohjolaan syntyneellä alkoi tulla niin vilu, että piti keskeyttää ja ajaa hytisten kotiin. Ens viikonloppuna tulen kyllä mukaan, kunnolla topattuna.

----------


## vectori

> Hieno oli siihen asti, kun liian pohjolaan syntyneellä alkoi tulla niin vilu, että piti keskeyttää ja ajaa hytisten kotiin. Ens viikonloppuna tulen kyllä mukaan, kunnolla topattuna.



Mulla oli ohut Castelli free aero -paita päällä ja välillä tuli jopa kuuma  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta eipä siinä, kannattaa ottaa mukaan takataskuun joku tuulenpitävä ohut paita/takki?

----------


## EsaJ

> Mulla oli ohut Castelli free aero -paita päällä ja välillä tuli jopa kuuma  Mutta eipä siinä, kannattaa ottaa mukaan takataskuun joku tuulenpitävä ohut paita/takki?



Heh. Jätin sen ohuen takin tallin pöydälle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Voihan nyt, huomenna EM-lentopallon avaus klo 18.00. Jäiköhän ajot ajamatta... aah, elisaviihdetallennus hoitaa homman.


Huomenna suuntana Solvallan mäet, josta suunnataan Veikkolan ja Lapinkylän kautta takas tuvalle, mahdollisesti ajetaan Kylmälän kautta, mutta se päätetään vasta Solvallan jälkeen. Km-määrä on joko 57 tai 63.

Vetäjän toimesta mäet vedetään rauhallisesti. Vetäjän saa ohittaa mäissä, mutta eteen ei saa jäädä eli jos menet ohi joko menet reippaasti koko mäkipätkän.

Ne, joita arveluttaa mäkikunto, mukaan vaan. Jos ahistaa kaikesta huolimatta niin aja vielä rauhallisemmin ja vaikka käänny aikaisemmin takaspäin. Tästä pitää mainita ryhmälle. Pienempiä ajoryhmiä (hitaampi/nopeampi vauhti) saa tulla vaikka se ei tavoite olekaan. Solvallan jälkeen tien pinta menee vähän huonommaksi, joten mäet senkin takia nätisti. Porukka otetaan kasaan Brobackantien risteyksessä. Mutta Brobackaa ei ajeta.

Alamäissä kannattaa jättää pikkasen väliä muihin, jotta pystyy vähän käyttää jarrua, en tule ajamaan alamäkiä kovaa, lujaa kyllä. Koskee muutamaa kovavauhtista alamäkeä.

Menomatka mennään ajoradalla, paluumatkalla yksi tai kaksi ylämäkeä kelvillä. Ainakin se viimeinen iso.

Säävaraus, ennuste nyt kuitenkin hyvä. Valoja ei pitäs vielä tarvita.
Myöskin polvivaraus olemassa. Koskee enemmänkin itse lenkkiä.

----------


## vectori

*Sunnuntaina hitaampi lenkki 27.8.2017 klo 10

*Siuntio-Lohja-Koikkala-Veikkola 90km 27km/h + kahvitauko n. puolimatkassa. Kahvipaikkoja saa ehdotella Lohjan maastosta  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

klo 10.00 ajamme säävarauksella 130 km 30kmh +-1kmh (vauhti voi nousta jos ok kaikille). Varaan itselleni paikan olla enempi vetovuorossa.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24591976

Onko se Karkkilan paras kahvila vielä auki? En löytänyt netistä nyt mitään. Mut siellä siis tauko olis tarkoitus pitää.

Ilmoitan su aamuna klo 9.10 mennessä jos en tule.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Onko se Karkkilan paras kahvila vielä auki? En löytänyt netistä nyt mitään. Mut siellä siis tauko olis tarkoitus pitää.



Mikä on Karkkilan paras kahvila? Jos tarkoitat sitä keskustan Konditoriakahvila Puustinnaa, niin se oli ainakin vielä alkukesästä toiminnassa, mutta se on suljettu sunnuntaisin. Karkkilassa sunnuntaisin avoinna olevia kahviloita ei taida juurikaan olla. Vaihtoehtoina lähinnä huoltoasemat sekä Vattolantien (johtaa Antiaistentielle) varrella oleva Sumppi & Soosi. Viimeksi mainitusta itsellä ei googletusta enempää kokemusta.

----------


## Tassu

Joo, Puustinnaa tarkoitin. Sumppi ja soosi vois olla testin paikka sit. Kiitos.

----------


## vectori

Kiitokset hyvästä lenkistä! 27km/h keskarilla mentiin vilpoisessa mutta aurinkoisessa säässä ja pysähdyttiin tauolle Myllylammen pienelle kioskikahviolle. Viereinen nesteen huoltoasema olikin sunnuntaisin suljettu.

----------


## ravn

> Kiitokset hyvästä lenkistä! 27km/h keskarilla mentiin vilpoisessa mutta aurinkoisessa säässä ja pysähdyttiin tauolle Myllylammen pienelle kioskikahviolle. Viereinen nesteen huoltoasema olikin sunnuntaisin suljettu.



Kiitos myös! Oisin mielelläni ajanut koko lenkin, mutta aikataulu pakotti oikomaan Siuntiosta toista reittiä. Tulikin lämmin päivä.

----------


## Tassu

Sunnuntaina oli puhetta, että ajan tänään JOS huomenna torstaina en pääse. Nyt tiedän, että EN aja tänään.
Huomenna ajetaan, jos keliä (ilmoitan huomenna klo 17.10 mennessä, jos en tule). 
Alustava reitti 55 km, kelviä pitkin Kauklahden suuntaan, sieltä Masala-Kirkkonummi-Lapinkylä-Veikkola-tupa. Alle 2 h, alkaa tulla hämärää.

Sunnuntaina Sumppi ja Soosi = todella hyvä taukopaikka. Voisilmäpulla oli niin hyvää, että teki mieli antaa muiden mennä ja jäädä toisellekin.

----------


## Tassu

Huonohkon ennusteen takia en tule tänään.

----------


## TPel

> Huonohkon ennusteen takia en tule tänään.



Mulla oli jo valmiiksi likainen fillari, niin päätin ajaa kosteallakin kelillä. Yhdistettiin voimat Tammaravien kanssa ja kierrettiin lyhennetty Klaukkalan lenkki noin 28 keskarilla. Lyhennys toteutettiin tekemällä sight seeing oikaisu Rinnekodin mäen kautta kaikkien yhteisellä päätöksellä. Matkan taittoi 3 naista ja kaksi miestä. Taisi siinä olla vartin tauko sateessakin...

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 3.9.2017 klo 10*
Vielä löytyi lähiseudulta pari tietä joita ei näillä sunnuntailenkeillä ole vielä tänä kesänä ajettu. Keskinopeus perinteiseen tapaan noin 30km/h. Kovempaa saa mennä jos löytää samanhenkistä seuraa lähtöpaikalta, tätä varten kannattaa laittaa reitti talteen niin ei tarvitse odotella hitaampia suunnistajia. Lyhyt tauko Vihtijärvellä.

----------


## vectori

*Sunnuntaina 3.9.2017 klo 10 hitaampi lenkki*

Ajetaan 88km matka 27km/h keskinopeudella. Kahvitauko pidetään Kehla Stallcafessa.
https://www.strava.com/routes/10366946

----------


## EsaJ

Mukana 99% tod näk. Sunnuntaiksi luvattu 7m/s koillinen / länsituulta. Eli meno myötäseen, paluu vastaseen...

----------


## VPR

Lyhyen reitistä on väli 45–49 km soratietä, toki aika tasaiseksi kulunutta eikä kuivalla kelillä juuri eroa pikitiestä.

----------


## Matt Svart

> Mulla oli jo valmiiksi likainen fillari, niin päätin ajaa kosteallakin kelillä. Yhdistettiin voimat Tammaravien kanssa ja kierrettiin lyhennetty Klaukkalan lenkki noin 28 keskarilla. Lyhennys toteutettiin tekemällä sight seeing oikaisu Rinnekodin mäen kautta kaikkien yhteisellä päätöksellä. Matkan taittoi 3 naista ja kaksi miestä. Taisi siinä olla vartin tauko sateessakin...



En muista tuollaisessa sateessa ennen pyöräilleeni. Ei tainnut olla yhtään kuivaa lankaa, kun kotiin pääsi. Silti oli hauska lenkkiseura oli erinomaista

----------


## frkenh

> Mulla oli jo valmiiksi likainen fillari, niin päätin ajaa kosteallakin kelillä. Yhdistettiin voimat Tammaravien kanssa ja kierrettiin lyhennetty Klaukkalan lenkki noin 28 keskarilla. Lyhennys toteutettiin tekemällä sight seeing oikaisu Rinnekodin mäen kautta kaikkien yhteisellä päätöksellä. Matkan taittoi 3 naista ja kaksi miestä. Taisi siinä olla vartin tauko sateessakin...



Kiitos omasta puolestani, oli allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen torstailenkki ja oli mukavaa olosuhteista huolimatta, tai ehkä juuri niiden takia. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## vectori

> Lyhyen reitistä on väli 45–49 km soratietä, toki aika tasaiseksi kulunutta eikä kuivalla kelillä juuri eroa pikitiestä.



Kiitokset tiedosta! Päivitin hieman reittiä tuolta osin niin hiekkatietä ajetaan 1km suuntaansa, jos halutaan käydä Stallcafessa. Muussa tapauksessa jätetään hiekkatiepätkä kokonaan pois ja käydään edellisellä abc-huoltoasemalla.

----------


## EsaJ

> Mukana 99% tod näk. Sunnuntaiksi luvattu 7m/s koillinen / länsituulta. Eli meno myötäseen, paluu vastaseen...



Sateenuhan takia ajoin lyhyen reitin jo eilen. Varpaat kohmeessa, vaikka oli 2x merinosukat ja kengänpäälliset. Maantiekausi alkaa olla iha just kohta paketissa

----------


## vectori

Kehla Stallcafe osoittautui erinomaiseksi valinnaksi. Kiitokset osallistujille! 1km hiukkatiepätkä oli täysin ajettavissa 30km/h vauhdissa. Ostokset maksettiin kännykän mobilepay sovelluksella, koska kortilla ei kai voinut maksaa??

----------


## henripit

Jep, hieno taukopaikka ja edullinenkin! Maksu käteisellä tai mobilepaylla. Kiva lenkki muutenkin, itellä kulki kevyesti ja ois voinu vaikka jatkaakin vielä. Toivottavasti kelejä riittää vielä lenkkeillä!

----------


## VPR

La-su yönä tarkeni hyvin yö-TdH:ssa kesäkengillä ja -sukilla ja neopreenisuojilla.

Olen kaksi seuraavaa viikonloppua reissussa mutta su 24.9. voisi sovitella perinteistä Fiskarsin lenkkiä, säävarauksella. Toiveiden mukaan joko lyhyempi Billnäsin tai pidempi Tenholan kautta.

----------


## vectori

Ei taida kukaan olla tänään lähdössä? Käyn itekseen parin tunnin lenkin.

----------


## Matt Svart

> Ei taida kukaan olla tänään lähdössä? Käyn itekseen parin tunnin lenkin.



Kyllä meitä lopulta oli kolme sadetta pelkäämätöntä, yksi päivänsäde ja pari rölliä. Ajettiin Veikkolan lenkki 36 km lyhimmän kautta takaisin tuvalle, noin 27 keskarilla.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 10.9.2017 klo 10*
Viikolla olleista lohduttomista ennusteista huolimatta huomenna taitaa sittenkin olla ajokeli. Tällä kertaa taukoa pitamään voisi ajella Tervakoskelle.   Reitin pituudesta johtuen toivoisin, että ainakin siinä ryhmässä, jossa  minä olen mukana ajettaisiin mäet oikesti hiljaa ja jätettäisiin  tuulisilla peltoaukeilla riehuminen väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK-32 ajelee taas keskiviikkoiltoina cyclocross-kurvailuja Leppävaarasta. Eka lenkki 13.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä. Valot mukaan!
Lenkki on tarkoitettu jäsenille mutta vierailijat ovat myös tervetulleita kokeilemaan miltä meno tuntuu. 

Aloituslenkkinä cx-Lepuski-320-Velskola-Myllymajalampi-56km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809
Tämä reitti on normaalia pitempi, joten lenkin kesto meneen yli kahden tunnin.
Jos jollakulla on tietoa että tulviiko Saarijärven viereisen polun ylittävä puro niin kertokoon.

----------


## vectori

*Sunnuntai (hitaampi) 17.9.2017 klo 10*

Ajetaan 89.3km lenkki Roosan kahvilaan Nurmijärvelle. Keskinopeus on noin 27 km/h.
https://www.strava.com/routes/10358253

----------


## Tassu

Torstaina sateen uhka päällä, huomenna keskiviikkona ei. Eli ke 13.9. Bemböle *klo 17.45* 28/30 vauhtia ja alle 2 tuntia. Saa tulla mukaan ja valot kannattaa ottaa myös messiin. 
Ilmoitan 16.45 mennessä jos en pääse/tule.

----------


## Tassu

No niin. Olipas se hienoa ajella vielä kerran kesävermeissä. Kelihän oli loistava.

Luotan siihen, että huomenna sataa niin virallisesti mun osalta tämä kausi oli tässä. Kiitokset tänään mukana olleille ja kiitokset koko kauden aikana mukana olleille.

Jos kelejä ja ajohaluja piisaa niin ilmotellaan täällä, itse kukin.

----------


## huotah

Kiitokset Tassulle ja Timolle tämän kesän hienoista lenkeistä! Oli aina mukava tulla valmiiseen pöytään ja mukavaan porukkaan  :Hymy:  Toivottavasti ensi kesänä jatketaan.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 17.9.2017 klo 10*

Tällä kertaa lenkin suunnaksi voisi valita Päijät-Hämeen. Samoin kuin viime viikolla lenkin pituudesta johtuen mäet ajettaneen rauhallisesti ja muutenkin rasitus pidetään tasaisena. Kelihän lienee huomenna loistava.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Kiitos lenkille osallistuneille. Tämä oli tältä erää viimeinen speksaamani lenkki. Toivottavasti muilla on ollut kesän mittaan yhtä kivaa kuin minulla.
Ensi viikonloppuna Ville ilmeisesti vetää lenkin Fiskarssin suuntaan ja lähiviikkoina ajataan säiden salliessa varmaan muitakin maantie- ja hiekkatielenkkejä. Lenkkien organisoinnissa kannattaa olla jokaisen itsekin aktiivinen. Espoossa ajetaan talvisin noiden Jarin mainitsemien Sellon pyörän lenkkien lisäksi ainakin IK-32:n talvisunnuntailenkkejä. Nämä ovat vain seuran jäsenille, joten näiden lenkkien lähtöpaikka on täällä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

cx-lepuski
Huomenna Loojärven lenkki, joka sekin jäi viime vuonna ajamatta. Reitti taas hieman normaalia pitempi, joten ehkä vähän yli kaksi tuntia lenkkiin menee aikaa. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316

----------


## VPR

> su 24.9. voisi sovitella perinteistä Fiskarsin lenkkiä, säävarauksella. Toiveiden mukaan joko lyhyempi Billnäsin tai pidempi Tenholan kautta.



Viikonlopun sää näyttää hienolta, lupaa aurinkoa ja +18 astetta. Reittivaihtoehtoja löytyy haarukalla 200, 230, 240 ja 270 km, mitä suositaan? Lähtö tuvalta pituuden mukaan joko klo 9 tai klo 10.

----------


## vectori

*Torstai 21.9.2017 klo 18
*
Jos muuta lenkkiä ei tarjolla bembölessä, käyn parin tunnin lenkin 28km/h vauhdilla. Mukaan saa tulla!

----------


## JohannaK

Millaista vauhtia on  tarjolla? Ja pidättekö taukoja?

----------


## JohannaK

> Millaista vauhtia on  tarjolla? Ja pidättekö taukoja?



Tämä kyssäri koski siis Fiskarssin sunnuntailenkkiä.

----------


## VPR

Vauhti perinteinen noin 30 km/h tai vähän yli ja taukoja matkan pituudesta riippuen 1–2 kpl.

----------


## VPR

Muita toiveita ei ole esitetty kuin "kaikki käy, pisin paras" joten ajetaan pisin lenkki 268 km. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9 ja tauot Tammisaaressa 96 km ja Sammatissa 194 km.

----------


## tapsalme

Kuulostaa hyvältä!





> Muita toiveita ei ole esitetty kuin "kaikki käy, pisin paras" joten ajetaan pisin lenkki 268 km. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9 ja tauot Tammisaaressa 96 km ja Sammatissa 194 km.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 24.9. klo 16 iltapäivällä

Bembölestä Vihtijärvelle(kahvi) 90km 28 keskarilla. Mukaan saa tulla!

https://www.strava.com/routes/10485521

----------


## vectori

Torstai 28.9. *klo 17.30*

Ajan 43km lenkin Bembölestä Lepsämään Bodomjärven molemmin puolin. 28 km/h keskarilla menee reilu 1,5 tuntia.
https://www.strava.com/routes/10702441

Ps. Kiitokset Larille sunnuntain kovasta vedosta!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Sorlammen lenkki. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6036574

----------


## tpekkarinen

Mukana Lepsämän lenkille. /Terho

----------


## Tassu

Jos huomenna ei sada niin aattelin tulla kans, joko omalle 30kmh lenkille tai vectorin (vaikka velskola ei kiinnosta pätkääkään).

----------


## vectori

> Jos huomenna ei sada niin aattelin tulla kans, joko omalle 30kmh lenkille tai vectorin (vaikka velskola ei kiinnosta pätkääkään).



Mulle sopii hyvin muutkin reitit ja vauhdit, jos muita halukkaita löytyy vetämään.

----------


## Tassu

6 kuskia oli paikalla. Ajettiin perus to-lenkki (veikkola-knummi). Oli suhteellisen hämärää 19.30 kun saavuttiin tuvalle. Kaikilla oli valot, peukku tälle. Oli hyvä lenkki.

----------


## PatilZ

9 kuukautta Espoolaisena ja nyt vasta sain aikaa järjestymään yhteislenkille. Kyllä kannatti lähteä. Porukka vei mulle aivan uusille reiteille, joissa riitti ihasteltavaa. Ja mikä oli ihastella, kun jokainen monttu osoitettiin käsimerkeillä. Aika tarkkaan 30 kmh keskarilla mentiin eli hyvä pk-lenkki ilman turhia repimisiä. Kanuuna kiittää. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

*Sunnuntai 1.10. klo 10*

Lenkki Karkkilaan ja tauko Sumppi&Soosi -kahvilassa.  (122 km, 27 km/h)
https://www.strava.com/routes/10736160

----------


## Mik@

> *Sunnuntai 1.10. klo 10*
> 
> Lenkki Karkkilaan ja tauko Sumppi&Soosi -kahvilassa.  (122 km, 27 km/h)
> https://www.strava.com/routes/10736160



Näillä näkymin pitkästä aikaa mukana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 7.10. klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin. 
Täksi vuodeksi suunnittelin vanhan perinteisen reitin pohjalta uuden reitin, joka on nyt myötäpäivään.
Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
Tauko Läyliäisten Nesteellä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä ja kilsa pari poluntapaista. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25692218

----------


## vectori

7 hengen voimin poljettiin Karkkilan lenkki. Sumppi&soosi oli erittäin viihtyisä kahvila, täytyy käydä toistekin kuten Stall Cafessa. Hieno reissu kaiken kaikkiaan vaikka allekirjoittaneen jalat jäätyivät tunnottomiksi väärän pukeutumisen takia.

Alkaa siis olla aika kylmät kelit, jos sattuu kengät kastumaan sateessa. Tästä opimme taas lisää! Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille ja kiitokset heille, jotka polkivat loppumatkan kanssani.

----------


## Mik@

> 7 hengen voimin poljettiin Karkkilan lenkki. Sumppi&soosi oli erittäin viihtyisä kahvila, täytyy käydä toistekin kuten Stall Cafessa. Hieno reissu kaiken kaikkiaan vaikka allekirjoittaneen jalat jäätyivät tunnottomiksi väärän pukeutumisen takia.
> 
> Alkaa siis olla aika kylmät kelit, jos sattuu kengät kastumaan sateessa. Tästä opimme taas lisää! Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille ja kiitokset heille, jotka polkivat loppumatkan kanssani.



Kiitos vaan Vectorille lenkin järjestämisestä ja vetämisestä sekä pisteet kovasta tsempistä vaikka jalat taisivat olla tosi hileessä. Olin vähän kahden vaiheilla Veikkolassa, että jäänkö kanssa saattueeseen. Mutta kun kannustettiin nelikkoa jatkamaan omaa vauhtia niin en malttanut jättää väliin. Keleistähän se on kiinni, mutta saas nähdä oliko maantiekausi tässä. Jos oli niin kiitos ja kumarrus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo (uusi cx-lepuski-reitti), mutta jos on sadekeli, niin ajetaan kovempaa että lämmöt pysyy päällä ja lyhennetään reittiä oikaisemalla takaisin aikaisemmin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25814004

----------


## Jari Kulmala

*
LÄHTÖAIKA MUUTETTU: lähtö jo klo 9 jotta minimoidaan iltapäivän sateessa ajamisen riski
*




> Pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 7.10. klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin. 
> Täksi vuodeksi suunnittelin vanhan perinteisen reitin pohjalta uuden reitin, joka on nyt myötäpäivään.
> Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
> Tauko Läyliäisten Nesteellä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä ja kilsa pari poluntapaista. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25692218

----------


## vectori

> Keleistähän se on kiinni, mutta saas nähdä oliko maantiekausi tässä.



Lenkin jälkeen olin 5 päivää flunssassa, joten tuli taukoa tämä viikko. Ensi viikolle luvannut sadetta joka päivälle paitsi sunnuntaille. Silloin voisi lenkin järjestää 🤔

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna Lepuskin lenkkinä cx-Lepuski-101-Oulunkylä-Kulosaari-41km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16599619

----------


## Tassu

Mäkilenkkiä olis tarjolla, ihan tässä lähinurkilla eteläisessä espoossa. Ensisijainen lähtöpäivä tuleva lauantai 14.10., riippuen toki sääennusteista. Sunnuntai vaihtoehto, mutta sunnuntaiksi ennustettu loistavaa keliä, ja jos olen hoodeilla niin ehkä maantie vois olla kivaa. 

Kovalla sateella en aja, mutta noin muuten märkyys ei haittaa eikä pieni sadekaan. Matkaa kertyisi just alle 80km, ajoaika tod.näk. vähän yli 4 tuntia (= 19-20 kmh). Maastopyörä jees (tod.näk itsellä myös), krossarilla pystyy ajaa reitin, mutta välityksistä tai reisitieteestä riippuen jotkut mäet voip jäädä ajamati. Siel on jyrkkää meinaan. Tehoista sen verta, että mäet ainoot paikat missä joutuis vähä enempi puskee, osassa kyl joutuu ihan kovastikin, mutta muuten ajetaan rauhallisesti.

Lähtöaika klo 10.00 (voi olla 9.30, ota kantaa, iltapäiväksi ennustettu nyt sateita). Lystimäki, Kalenteritien päästä (Kokinkylänkuja) hiekkaväylältä autopajan läheltä (löytyy myös karttalinkistä). Tauko n. 39km kohdalla eli Kivenlahden teboil. Reitti enimmäkseen hiekkaa, mutta asfalttiakin on. Yksi lievä mutapätkä, jos märkää (ainakin tänään oli). Laskin, että 57 mäkeä olis sit niinku kivuttavana. Ihan hyvä määrä. Ja nehän on sit laidasta laitaan. :Nolous: 

Katellaan pe iltana, miten noi kelit kehittyy.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6188405

----------


## VPR

Gräsanoja tulvii parhaillaan Mankkaanlaaksontielle joten kannattaa varautua kiertoreittiin. Varmaan sama vika Finnoonpurolla.

----------


## vectori

*Sunnuntaina klo 10 bemböle
*Lähden maantielenkille (~100km / yksi tauko) joko omalle tai muiden vetämälle. Reittivaihtoehtoja löytyy halujen mukaan. Saa tulla mukaan!

----------


## Tassu

> Mäkilenkkiä olis tarjolla, ihan tässä lähinurkilla eteläisessä espoossa. .....
> Lähtöaika klo 10.00 (voi olla 9.30, ota kantaa, iltapäiväksi ennustettu nyt sateita).



Aattelin että vois koittaa huomenna lauantaina, mutta klo 9.30 lähtö, jotta jäis vähäiseksi loppulenkin sateet

----------


## vectori

> *Sunnuntaina klo 10 bemböle
> *Lähden maantielenkille (~100km / yksi tauko) joko omalle tai muiden vetämälle. Reittivaihtoehtoja löytyy halujen mukaan. Saa tulla mukaan!



Reittiehdotus: Siuntio-Saukkola-Veikkola 115km 27km/h (tauko st1saukkola)
https://www.strava.com/routes/10853316

----------


## Javier Ruiz

Hola, anyone for a Cx (grava) ride tomorrow. Starting from Leppävaara 9:45am or Bemböle 10am. I want to go to Nuuksio area 3 or 4 hours. I do not know very well all the way to there, so any recomendation or guide is also welcome
Gracias Javier

----------


## Braddock

> Reittiehdotus: Siuntio-Saukkola-Veikkola 115km 27km/h (tauko st1saukkola)
> https://www.strava.com/routes/10853316



Lähden mukaan jos vaan sää pysyy ennusteessa.
-Lari

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## alppu

mäkin voisin yrittää herätä ajoissa ja lähteä

----------


## vectori

Eilen oli hieno ilma pyöräillä. Kiitokset lenkistä kaikille!
Lohjalla tapahtui yksi tekninen haaksirikko, kun lähes uusi ultegran ketju meni yllättäen poikki. Onneksi pari ryhmästä kävivät viereisellä Motonetilla ostamassa ketjutyökalun ja pääsimme jatkamaan matkaa loppuun asti.
Laitoin eilen tilaukseen multitoolin ketjutyökalulla vastaavan varalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Javier Ruiz

Hola, any gravel or cx plans for tomorrow morning starting from Leppävaara or Bemböle are?
Saludos
Javier

----------


## vectori

I would appreciate alot if someone could share cx/gravel routes in digital format from Bemböle. Length could be around 30 to 100 km long.

----------


## Tassu

Tarkoitus olis huomenna lähtee siinä puoli kymmenen hujakoilla lenkille tämän reittilinkin alusta.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=7158496

Klo 10 hujakoilla pitäs olla Nupurintien alituksessa (10,5km) ja siitä matkan pitäs jatkua kohtia Salmen kaffilaa (pitäs olla auki päivällä).
Reitillä on entuudestaan muutama mulle tuntematon pätkä, joten jos ne ei "krossarilla" ja 28mm gumeksilla oikein onnaa niin kierrän tai palaan takas ja kierrän.

Nupurintieltä n. 70 km takas tuvalle.

^ and ^^ 
my intention is some gravel tomorrow starting about 9.30 in the link's starting point and Nupurintie (10,5km) around 10.00.  
If you want to join, it's either at 0 km or at 10,5 km.

all rights reserved (to cancel for...)

----------


## huotah

> Tarkoitus olis huomenna lähtee siinä puoli kymmenen hujakoilla lenkille tämän reittilinkin alusta.
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=7158496
> 
> Klo 10 hujakoilla pitäs olla Nupurintien alituksessa (10,5km) ja siitä matkan pitäs jatkua kohtia Salmen kaffilaa (pitäs olla auki päivällä).
> Reitillä on entuudestaan muutama mulle tuntematon pätkä, joten jos ne ei "krossarilla" ja 28mm gumeksilla oikein onnaa niin kierrän tai palaan takas ja kierrän.



Huom. Kirkkojärven seutu tulvii edelleen reippaasti, kannattaa miettiä joku vaihtoehtoinen reitti välille Kasavuori - Ikea.

----------


## Tassu

UUH, olipa hieno päivä palata juurilleen!! 

Aamulla 9.05 huomasin, että "krossarista" takagumes tyhjä. Mountain baik kiinnostanu yhtään, joten sinkula 25mm maraplussilla kehiin. Olipa kivaa. Pienestä teknisestä huolimatta saatiin hyvä lenkki aikaiseksi. Suuri kiitos kanssapolkijoille!

----------


## vectori

Kiitokset lenkistä! Pääsin itsekin tutustumaan Nuuksion reitteihin nytten ensimmäistä kertaa. Nämä mäkireitit tulevat kyllä tarpeeseen!

----------


## VPR

IK-32:n perinteiset talvilenkit (tunnetaan myös nimellä Animal Trip) alkavat ylihuomenna sunnuntaina 5. marraskuuta. Lenkit lähtevät seuran kerhohuoneen parkkipaikalta (Vanha Lagstadintie 5, Espoo) sunnuntaisin klo 9:15. Olethan paikalla noin 5 min ennen lenkin lähtöä. Perusohjeet lenkeistä löytyvät seuran nettisivuilta osoitteesta https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoituk...al-trip/#talvi.

Tänä talvena ajetaan sekä pitkiä (noin 6 tuntia) että lyhyempiä (noin 4 tuntia) lenkkejä. Jari Kulmala vetää joka toinen viikko 4 h rauhallisemman lenkin (parittomat viikot itseorganisoituvasti) ja pitkiä meikäläinen ja muut lenkkien vakiokasvot.

----------


## Arto64

Siis vpr onko ik.n lenkit kaikille avoimia kun olet laittanut ne tänne?

----------


## VPR

> Siis vpr onko ik.n lenkit kaikille avoimia kun olet laittanut ne tänne?



Kiinnostuneet ovat tervetulleita lenkeille samaan tapaan kuin kesälläkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hieman ympäripyöreä vastaus jonka kukin voi tulkita tavallaan. Kai näin uskaltaa sanoa? 

PS Mä ymmärtäisin että ajatuksena tai ääneenlausumattomana toiveena on että jos "ulkopuolinen" tulee mukaan ja kiinnostuu ja innostuu niin paljon että rupeaa käymään IK-lenkeillä yhtään säännöllisemmin, hän ymmärtäisi että seuraan kannattaa liittyä. Mutta että ketään ei varmaan potkita pois eikä leikitä mykkäkoulua jos ei näin tee?

PPS Ymmärrän kysyjää erittäin hyvin, sillä ainoa asiaa koskeva maininta on lyhyt ja selvä "Lenkit ovat vain seuran jäsenille" linkatun tekstin ensimmäisen kappaleen lopussa eikä missään toivoteta kiinnostuneita tervetulleeksi. (Minuahan asia ei koske, sillä olen tässä maantieteellisestikin rajoitteinen.)

----------


## VPR

Tuo kappale oli unohtunut päivittää. Kaikki ovat tervetulleita ja kuten kesän viestiin kirjoitin "säännöllisesti osallistuvia kannustetaan seuran jäsenyyteen". Tässä on ollut muutamana viime vuotena tiukempi linja jota on siis löysätty tänä vuonna.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin crossilenkin huominen reitti:
cx-Lepuski-310-Karhusuo-Pirttimäki-40km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6107222

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tällä viikolla tämä: cx-Lepuski-340-Kalajärvi-Petikko-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6317296

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tällä viikolla tämä: cx-Lepuski-340-Kalajärvi-Petikko-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6317296



 Kuten aina, suurkiitoksia hienosta reitistä ja koko ideasta! Onnistuin myöhästymään lähtöpaikalle  :No huh!:  enkä ollut yksin vaan yksi kolmesta  :Leveä hymy:  Yritykset saada pääporukan kiinni olivat alusta sinetöityjä. Jarilta kuitenkin lähti rengas (ehkä ei saa sanoa "onneksi"??  :Sarkastinen: ), itseasiassa ulkorengas  :No huh!:  niin 12km kohdalla 2 jäljellä olevaa yhtyivät joukkueeseen. Jos reitti ei olisi etukäteen tiedostettu, ei tätä tapahtuisi. Ajettiin reitin loppuun vetovuorot vaihtuen. Asvalttiosuudet olivat erittäin liukkaita, mutta kaatumisia vältettiin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Keskiviikon Leppävaaran lenkin reittiehdotus: cx-Lepuski-250-Vanttila-Gumböle-42km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/5889495 . En ole yhtä kova suunnistamaan pimeässä kuin tietyt foorumin käyttäjät  :Vink:  niin ei haittaisi jos myös joku muukin laittaisi reitin navigaattoriinsa (tai osaisi sen ulkoa kuten taas tietyt foorumin käyttäjät  :Leveä hymy: ).
Mahdollisille uusille ajajille: lähtö on klo 18 Sellon Pyörän edestä.

----------


## karhile

Olisihan se pitänyt arvata ammattilaisten tietävän/löytävän aina pyörän mentävän polun työmaiden ohittamiseen.

t. turhan huutelija tien poskesta.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Olisihan se pitänyt arvata ammattilaisten tietävän/löytävän aina pyörän mentävän polun työmaiden ohittamiseen.
> 
> t. turhan huutelija tien poskesta.



Juu, oli tänään vetomiehellä hyvin oikopolut ja aidanraot hallussa. Samalla pahoittelut siitä, ettemme tajunneet hidastaa tuon työmaan jälkeen sen vertaa, että olisit halutessasi päässyt kiertotien kautta mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-075-Tapanila-Tattarisuo-39km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6656573

----------


## Tassu

Jos se oikeesti pakastaa yöllä ja huomiseksi, niin huomenna sunnuntaina vois olla rapsakka keli ajella. Aattelin lähteä kotoa 9.15, jolloin olisin linkin aloituspisteessä (Gräsansolmu, kehä2 ylitys) 9.17 viimeistään. Siitä sitten rannan kautta koukkaus kohti hesalan puistoa. Tarkoitus ajella Vantaankoskelle saakka, sieltä takas Silvolan ohi ja Haltialan kartanon kautta kohti espoota. Maunulan majalla voi pysähtyä paluumatkalla kaffeelle (50km ajettu).

Itellä maasturi nastoilla. Keskivauhti 18-20, riippuen kuinka liukas toi ajopinta on.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=7177028

Ilmoitan 8.40 mennessä jos pakottavat olosuhteet estää tulemisen.

----------


## VPR

> IK-32:n perinteiset talvilenkit



Nämäkin pyörivät aina sunnuntaisin, tervetuloa. Huomenna noin 5 h lenkki Kirkkonummen suuntaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään tämä: cx-Lepuski-085-Pukinmäki-Kontula-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455

----------


## Javier Ruiz

> Tänään tämä: cx-Lepuski-085-Pukinmäki-Kontula-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455




Moi Jari, Onko pyöräilytoiminta huomenna klo Sello klo 18?

Kiitos, Javier

----------


## VPR

Huomenna ajetaan normaalisti. Reittinä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6996340

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Reittinä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6996340



 38km:n kohdalla tuolla on rakennusmaata. Kun viime kerta yritin, en päässyt läpi edes kävellen. Pitänee kiertää Itsehallintotietä pitkin.

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna ajetaan normaalisti. Reittinä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6996340




16 km kohdalla pääsee ajamaan myös niiden rannassa ja osittain veden päällä olevien talojen ali.

19,5km kohdalla länärin alitus. Pääseekö oikeesti siitä kohtaa ajaan ali? Ollu poikki aika pitkään, tosin en ole vähään aikaan käyny.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> 16 km kohdalla pääsee ajamaan myös niiden rannassa ja osittain veden päällä olevien talojen ali.
> 
> 19,5km kohdalla länärin alitus. Pääseekö oikeesti siitä kohtaa ajaan ali? Ollu poikki aika pitkään, tosin en ole vähään aikaan käyny.




Joo, soveltaen ajetaan tänään. Villa Elfvikin jälkeen oleva jääpätkä jätetään myös ajamatta ja myös Otaniemen ranta jos siltä näyttää.
Jos tuota länärin alitusta ei ole vielä avattu, niin alitetaan seuraavasta alikulusta.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Onko suunnittelussa Leppävaaran CX 3.1.?

----------


## VPR

Kuulemma peruttu kehnon sääennusteen vuoksi.

----------


## Tassu

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26714705

huomenna klo 9.15 startti, loput speksit hepo-langassa

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin lenkkejäkin ajetaan säiden salliessa. Tänään ajetaan tuo mutta vastapäivään ja oikaistaan Myllyväenkadun kautta kun Puotinharju tuli jo jollain lenkillä käytyä. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6882372

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6882372



 Yritän saada porukan kiinni 10 km:n kohdalla, Hakamäentien ja Ratapihantien silmukassa klo 18:25  :Cool:

----------


## kuovipolku

Olitte muuten melko komea ilmestys kun ajoitte Myllyntaivalta Korkeakallion puiston ja venäläisen maalinnoituksen tykkipatterin vierestä. Ei mikään tien täyttävä joukkio eikä vastaantulevien silmiin sojottavia lamppuja vaan hyvässä muodossa ja hyvällä valokurilla ajava porukka. Ei tosin mitenkään puheliaan sorttinen porukka, mutta ehkä juuri noustu mäki vaikutti (vaikkette ihan alhaalta asti tulleetkaan) :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään jää Lepuskin iltalenkki mun osalta väliin ja muitakaan vetäjiä ei ole ilmoittautunut, joten jos joku tulee paikalle, niin kannattaa olla jokin lenkkireitti valmiiksi mietittynä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514

----------


## hphuhtin

> Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514



Vilkaisin reittiä ja tuossa omilla kotikulmilla on hassu mutka. Kaitamäki kierretään pohjoisen kautta, vaikka nykyisin pääsisi siitä rantaraittia rantaa pitkin Suomenojan venesatamaan asti. Todennäköisesti ainakin sen kääntymiskohdan kohdalla/jälkeen menisi paremmin hoidettua väylääkin pitkin. Ajelen rantaa pitkin usein töihin läskillä, viimeksi tänään. Läskillä pääsee melkeinpä aina, mutta kapearenkaisesta en sitten tiedä.

----------


## Tassu

> Vilkaisin reittiä ja tuossa omilla kotikulmilla on hassu mutka. Kaitamäki kierretään pohjoisen kautta, vaikka nykyisin pääsisi siitä rantaraittia rantaa pitkin Suomenojan venesatamaan asti. Todennäköisesti ainakin sen kääntymiskohdan kohdalla/jälkeen menisi paremmin hoidettua väylääkin pitkin. Ajelen rantaa pitkin usein töihin läskillä, viimeksi tänään. Läskillä pääsee melkeinpä aina, mutta kapearenkaisesta en sitten tiedä.



Mitäs hassua siinä mutkassa on. Jari on reitin speksannu ja tehny siitä omanlaisensa. Tyypillinen reitti (imho). Ehkä halunnut välttää törmäilyt jalankulkijoiden kansa. Kuunkadun ylikin pääsee taas.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sivusta (ja kaukaa kateellisena) huudelleen: sehän nimenomaan on cyclokauden porukkalenkkispeksien idea että kuvitteellinen reittiin ennalta perehtymätön mukanaolija saa useammankin kerran mielessään ihmetellä ja kysyä "Eikö me jatketakaan tätä tietä?", "Ai me käännytäänkin tästä?", "Minneköhän tämä tie voi oikein viedä?", "Ei kai me tuonne ajeta?" tai "Onkohan tällaista tietä pitkäänkin?" ja "Eikö tosiaan ole mitään muuta tietä?"

Kaikkea sopivassa suhteessa, hassuja mutkia, outoja kiertämisiä ja pieniä vastuksiakin, se taitaa olla hyvän cyclolenkin salaisuus (ja semmoisen speksaaminen ei oman vaatimattoman kokemuksen perusteella ole ihan niin helppoa kuin luulisi; huomattavasti yksinkertaisempaa on laatia ajokelpoisin tai nopein reitti A:sta B:hen).

----------


## hphuhtin

Ahaa, no kiitoksia tästä oppitunnista asiaan vihkiytymättömälle  :Hymy:

----------


## Smo

Rantaraitti on täynnä koiranulkoiluttajia, lastenvaunuja ja talvella hiihtäjiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Rantaraitti ajettiin jo aiemmin tänä vuonna. Kummelin Tamppaajien hengessä pyritään ajamaan mahdollisimman paljon eri reittejä.

----------


## alppu

> Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514



en ole rannikolla käynyt hetkeen, millaisessa kunnossa reitti on nyt, kuinka pärjää cyclolla ilman nastoja?

----------


## JackOja

> ...millaisessa kunnossa reitti on nyt...



Mainiossa kunnossa





> kuinka pärjää cyclolla ilman nastoja?



Tuohon en osaa sanoa kun itse ajan nastakumeilla. Varmaan ihan hyvin jos on ilman nastoja tottunut ajamaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään ajetaan taas cx-lepuski-lenkkiä. Reitti on vielä tekemättä mutta jos vaikka vähän polkujakin tällä kertaa ajettaisiin, mutta crossarillakin kyllä pärjää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään cx-lepuski-lenkillä ajetaan aurattuja pyöräteitä

----------


## Tassu

Siuntioon päin suuntaaville tiedoksi, että Siuntion löpö ja lounas oy on lopettanut toimintansa maaliskuun alussa.

----------


## Mik@

Onko Espoon torstai- tai sunnuntai-lenkkien vetäjillä (esim. nimimerkit Tassu tai Vector) aikeita lähteä pääsiäisen jälkeen kipparoimaan porukkalenkkejä? t. nimim. ”polttelee jo”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään on cx-Lepuski -kauden päätöslenkki ja reittinä tämä: cx-Lepuski-215-Tapiola-Soukka-39km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084689

----------


## Tassu

> Onko Espoon torstai- tai sunnuntai-lenkkien vetäjillä (esim. nimimerkit Tassu tai Vector) aikeita lähteä pääsiäisen jälkeen kipparoimaan porukkalenkkejä? t. nimim. ”polttelee jo”



Kun keliolosuhteet ja muut vaikuttavat asiat on kohdalllaan ja näiden johdosta päätän tulla tulla tuvalle niin kyllä siitä pyrin ilmoomaan pari päivää aikaisemmin ja olen valmis speksaan ja vetään. Odottaa itseään. Toinen juttu on sit tekeekö ik-32 jotain ti-to-su -lenkkien suhteen. Ehkä odotellaan sitäkin, mut eihän tämä ole seurasta kiinni. Jokainen voi vaikuttaa.

----------


## VPR

Seuralla on tarkoituksena ajattaa lenkkejä samalla kaavalla kuin viime kesänä, viimeistään toukokuusta lähtien.

----------


## Tassu

Josko sitä sit huomenna lauantaina kokeiltas.

Tuvalta 9.30 Veikkola-Lapinkylä-Siuntio-Pikkala (mahd. kaffe) ja tästä joko Kantvikin (tällöin just alle 100km) tai Knummen (lyhyempi kuin Kantvik) kautta Masalaan ja takas tuvalle.
Keli pitäs olla mitä mainioin, tavoite ite tulla ihan vaihteellisella kesägumein (sorasliksit). Jos ei niin sit fix, jolloin vauhti inan hitaampi. Tavoitekeskaria en pysty nyt sanoon, mutta eiköhän se alle 30 ole kuitenkin.

----------


## Jassoo

Morjesta!

Toukokuun alusta on muutto Espoosen ja ajelemaan pitäisi tietysti päästä.
Maasto ja maantilenkkejä kiinnostais ajella.
Onko esim. viikkolenkkejä mihin voisi liittyä?

----------


## VPR

Maastossa viikkolenkkejä ajaa MTBCF ja maantiellä IK-32.

----------


## Jassoo

> Maastossa viikkolenkkejä ajaa MTBCF ja maantiellä IK-32.



Kiitos tiedoista

----------


## Viineri

Meinattiin huomenna Lauantaina ottaa sellainen lyhyt kauden 1. lenkki maantiepyörillä. 
Arvioitu aika n.2,5h. Lähtö 10:00 Tupa/Shell havinoilla.
Varmaan Turuntie laitaa tiedossa aluksi ja lopuksi,  tappajasepeliä vältellen.
Tämän päivän sade on kyllä tehnyt hyvää teille, jäät luulisi olevan jo poistuneen pienimmiltäkin asfalttiteiltä.

----------


## vectori

> Meinattiin huomenna Lauantaina ottaa sellainen lyhyt kauden 1. lenkki maantiepyörillä. 
> Arvioitu aika n.2,5h. Lähtö 10:00 Tupa/Shell havinoilla.
> Varmaan Turuntie laitaa tiedossa aluksi ja lopuksi,  tappajasepeliä vältellen.
> Tämän päivän sade on kyllä tehnyt hyvää teille, jäät luulisi olevan jo poistuneen pienimmiltäkin asfalttiteiltä.



Millainen oli reitin ajokunto? Onko sepeliä ja lunta vielä paljon? Leppävaarassa on sepelit ainakin valitettavasti vielä maassa 😀 polkaisen pyörän käyntiin sitten kun kadut on harjattu ajokuntoon.

----------


## Viineri

Tiet oli ihan hyvässä kunnossa, kun pysyy pyöräteiltä pois. Tilanne paranee huomattavasti, kun lähtee Kehä III:sen ulkopuolelle. Sepelejä ei ollut vielä harjattu.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos Viineri lauantaisesta! 

Ylihuomenna torstaina 12.4. tuvalta klo 17.45 Ojakkala-Nummela kieppi, n 62 km. Tai sit jotain muuta, jos tuvalla ilmenee jotain muuta. Valot kandee ottaa mukaan loppuillaksi vaikka melko valoisaa jo on, varsinkin jos aurinkoinen keli. Vauhtitavoite 28 tai alle. Mulla vielä aavistuksen rouheemmat renkaat alla (ja painava pyörä).

Kehä 2:n vartta oltiin jo putsattu ja Kauniaisissa jo viime viikolla, että meikä pääsee melko sepelittömästi jo tuvalle.

----------


## Tassu

Lähen huomenna kotoa klo 9.00 ajeleen kohti Mankin (olikos se ST1) huoltoasemaa. Siellä 9.30 voi liittyä mukaaan ken haluaa. Mankki-Lapinkylä-Siuntio-Degerby-vähä takas-Pikkala-Kantvik-Porkkalantie-Masala-Mankki. 90 km lenkki. Degerby Deli pitäs olla auki, jos lämmintä niin vois päästä jopa terassille. Jos deli kines niin sit Pikkala. Tavoitevauhti 28-30.

Ilmoittelen aamulla jos force majour.

----------


## vectori

Onko huomenna illalla bembölen tuvalta lenkkiä? Sääennuste näyttäisi mainiolta!

Jos ei niin lähen kuudelta parin tunnin kevyen lenkin.

----------


## VPR

Mä voisin ainakin lähteä.

----------


## Matt Svart

Mä tuun myös

----------


## Tassu

Mulla on kans tarkoitus tulla. Mut päätän vasta viiden jälkeen kotona mitä teen, mikä pyörä jne.

----------


## Palle

Onko kukaan tänään Tuvalta lähdössä klo 18.00? Sää näyttää Ok ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

IK-32:n kesän lenkkikausi alkaa tällä viikolla. Alla viikoittaiset lenkit:


Tiistaisin klo 18 Espoo Weekly Drop Ride -vauhtilenkki (ei nimettyä vetäjää)Torstaisin klo 18 noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeusryhmät 20–24 km/h (vetäjänä Elina Hiltunen), noin 28 km/h (Tuomas Äärynen, lähtö joko Bembölen kahvituvalta tai Vantaankosken kioskilta) ja noin 30 km/h (pääsääntöisesti Harri Susi)Lauantaisin klo 10 noin 4 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskiteho noin 130–150 W eli peruskuntoilijan pk-vauhti (vetäjänä Tuomas Äärynen, lähtö joko Bembölen kahvituvalta tai Vantaankosken kioskilta)Sunnuntaisin klo 10 peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h (vetäjänä Timo Viitasalo)

Lenkit lähtevät Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, Espoo) tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vantaankosken kioskilta (Kuninkaantie 39, Vantaa) jos niin mainittu.

Keskustelut lenkeistä tässä ketjussa ja seuran sisäisessä Facebook-ryhmässä.

https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/yhteislenkit/

----------


## Tassu

> Torstaisin klo 18 noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeusryhmät 20–24 km/h (vetäjänä Elina Hiltunen), noin 28 km/h (Tuomas Äärynen, lähtö joko Bembölen kahvituvalta tai Vantaankosken kioskilta) ja noin 30 km/h (pääsääntöisesti Harri Susi)



Sen verta tähän lisää/korjaan, että tarkoitus on tulla torstaisin paikalle kun pääsen ja pyrin ilmoon asiasta 1-2 pv aikaisemmin. Viime vuonna olin aktiivisempi kuin mitä luulin, kasotaan kuinka tänä vuonna käy. Jonkinlainen säävaraus on aina omalla kohdalla. 

Tuo on hyvä, jos/kun 28 ryhmä muodostuu omana, joten tarkoitus on tänä vuonna vetää pari lenkkiä myös 32 vauhtia.

Tulevaksi torstaiksi on ennustettu hyvää keliä, joten jospa minäkin saisin kaivettua oikean maantiefilon esille.
Tylsääkin tylsempi Nummelan kieppi
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27377378

----------


## snow

> Torstaisin klo 18 noin 2 h peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeusryhmät 20–24 km/h (vetäjänä Elina Hiltunen), noin 28 km/h (Tuomas Äärynen, lähtö joko Bembölen kahvituvalta tai Vantaankosken kioskilta) ja noin 30 km/h (pääsääntöisesti Harri Susi).



20-24 km/n ryhmän osalta tarkennukseksi myös säävaraus. Ajatuksena on kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti tulla joka viikko vetämään tämä lenkki. Jos en pääse, niin yritän muistaa ilmoittaa. 

Tänään 3.5. en ole tulossa sateen takia.

Lisäksi sellainen toive, että luullakseni tätä foorumia ei lue kovin moni sellainen joka olisi kiinnostunut näin rauhallisesta lenkistä. Saa siis mainostaa vaimoille, kavereille, perheenjäsenille, tutuille yms. joiden arvelee etsivän sopivan hidasta maantielenkkiporukkaa. Krossarillakin pärjää hyvin.

t. Elina

----------


## Grasa

Onko tämä torstain 20-24 lenkki nyt sama kuin mitä Hepon lenkkisivuilla ilmoitellaan ja myös foorumin Tammaravit- sivustolla ilmoitellaan? Kiinnostaisi sikäli mikäli 14-vuotias tyttäreni innostuisi näistä lenkeistä.

----------


## karhile

> Onko tämä torstain 20-24 lenkki nyt sama kuin mitä Hepon lenkkisivuilla ilmoitellaan ja myös foorumin Tammaravit- sivustolla ilmoitellaan? Kiinnostaisi sikäli mikäli 14-vuotias tyttäreni innostuisi näistä lenkeistä.



Kyllä on. Tammaravit nimestä ollaan ilmeisesti jo luopumassa, sillä osallistujia yhdistää ennemminkin halu ajaa rauhallisemmin syystä tai toisesta ja näin ollen molempia tai ehkä jopa kaikkia sukupuolia on tuolla ollut ajelemassa jo vuosien ajan. 

Itse olen viimeiset kaksi vuotta ajellut vain maasturilla ja jos vihdoin kaivaisi maantiekiitäjän naftaliinista, niin taidanpa tulla aluksi tähän rauhalliseen ryhmään.

----------


## Krabba

Pitikö näissä olla IK-32 jäsen?

----------


## kuovipolku

Lainaan VPR:n vastausta viime marraskuussa aiheesta esitettyyn kysymykseen:

"Kaikki ovat tervetulleita ja kuten kesän viestiin kirjoitin  "säännöllisesti osallistuvia kannustetaan seuran jäsenyyteen". Tässä on  ollut muutamana viime vuotena tiukempi linja jota on siis löysätty tänä  vuonna."

----------


## VPR

Lenkit ovat avoimia kaikille. Emme mainostaisi lenkkejä täällä jos ne vaatisivat seuran jäsenyyden.

Huomenna Tuomas on ajamassa Lohjanjärven brevettiä joten lauantailenkkien aloitus siirtyy ensi viikkoon.

----------


## vectori

Tämän viikon lauantai-lenkin puuttuessa, poljen *sunnuntaina klo 10 (25km/h 112km pk-lenkki)
*
Kahvitauko on Saukkolan St1:llä. Ylämäet otetaan rauhallisesti ja nopeudesta saatetaan tinkiä, jos siltä tuntuu.

https://www.strava.com/routes/10853316

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

*Sunnuntailenkki 6.5.2018 klo 10*
Vaikka vectori laittoikin tuohon hyvän vaihtoehdon rauhallisempaa menoa haluaville, polkaistaan käyntiin myös nämä IK-32:n sunnuntailenkit.
Ensimmäisenä lenkkinä voitaisiin ajella pohjoisen suuntaan. Tauko Kahvila Roosassa. Pidetään tällä ensimmäisellä lenkillä vauhti alle 30km/h ja ajetaan mäet korostetun rauhallisesti. Jos lenkille tulee enemmänkin osallistujia, voivat vauhdikkaampaa menoa haluavat perustaa nopeamman vauhtiryhmän.
Nämä sunnuntailenkit ovat siis ensisijaisesti pyöräilyn harrastelijoiden melko rauhallisia lenkkejä, tavoitteellisen harjoittelun lenkit ovat erikseen. Seuran jäsenyyttä ei vaadita, eikä kunto tarvitse olla huippu-urheilijan. Lenkille voi tulla mukaan myös vain osaksi matkaa, eikä vetovuoroihin ole pakko osallistua.

----------


## Mik@

Tuohon Timon vetämälle lenkille osallistuville ”kelitiedote”: Keskellä Kunnarlantien ja Velskolantien risteystä on irtohiekkaa aika reipas kattaus. Menin tänään aamulla eturengas luistossa kääntyessäni kohti Velskolaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Kiitos tiedosta. Yritetään ajaa niin ettei pidon loppuminen ylämäessä osoittaudu ongelmaksi. Toinen ainakin hieman itseäni arveluttava kohta on Jokipellontie; missä kunnossa pätkä on talven jäljiltä.

----------


## Mik@

> Kiitos tiedosta. Yritetään ajaa niin ettei pidon loppuminen ylämäessä osoittaudu ongelmaksi. Toinen ainakin hieman itseäni arveluttava kohta on Jokipellontie; missä kunnossa pätkä on talven jäljiltä.



Jokipellontie sekä Laurintie olivat paikoin aika reikäisiä, ainakin itään päin ajaessa. Havainnot tältä päivältä. 

Tuossa Kunnarlan risteyksessä ei minulla ollut pahemmin vauhtia, mutta kun painopiste on kaarrettaessa sopivassa kohtaa niin reippaassa kävelyvauhdissakin voi maa kutsua. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

> Toinen ainakin hieman itseäni arveluttava kohta on Jokipellontie; missä kunnossa pätkä on talven jäljiltä.



Luulisin, että kevään sateet ja autot on ainakin irtokivet  hoitanu jo pois, mut reikänenhän se on. Yksi vaihtoehto on ajaa Lepsämän ja Selkin kautta, ei varmaan paljoa lyhene lenkki.

----------


## Mik@

> Luulisin, että kevään sateet ja autot on ainakin irtokivet  hoitanu jo pois, mut reikänenhän se on. Yksi vaihtoehto on ajaa Lepsämän ja Selkin kautta, ei varmaan paljoa lyhene lenkki.



Ja täydennyksenä vielä aiempaan, että irtokiviä ei tainnut Jokipellontiellä pahemmin olla, koska en kiinnittänyt asiaan huomiota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pre-giro lenkki ajetaan helatorstaina 10.5. klo 11. Ajetaan Giron virallinen reitti. Lähtö siis Tapiolan Urheilupuistosta. Kokoontuminen n. 10 minuuttia ennen lähtöä, jolloin ajajat jaetaan nopeusryhmiin.


Ajetaan kolmessa ryhmässä (24, 28 ja 31+) mutta säädetään ryhmien lukumääriä ja nopeuksia tarvittessa. Tauko Veikkolan Nesteellä. 
Viime vuonna ajajia oli mukana n. 40.

Giro d' Espoon nettisivut: http://girodespoo.fi/kevat/

----------


## Tassu

Näillä näkymin ajelen helatorstain sijaan jo keskiviikkona. Speksit samat kuin torstaisin.

----------


## Mik@

Olihan nyt lauantaina 12.5. vedettyä lenkkiä tarjolla? Sunnuntaina ei parane olla pois kotoa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

Mika,
Lauantaina kuulemma pitäisi olla lenkki!

----------


## Mik@

> Mika,
> Lauantaina kuulemma pitäisi olla lenkki!



Hyvä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

Tänään ajavat ainakin hitain ja keskimmäinen ryhmä. Keli näyttää hyvältä joten kaikki mukaan!

Speksiä lauantaille:





> 12.5. ajetaan ensimmäinen lauantailenkki. Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 10:00. Suuntana Nurmijärvi. Mittaa n.110 km. 1-2 taukoa. Lauantailenkit ajetaan hyvin maltillisella vauhdilla. Tavoitteena pitää keskisykkeet reilusti pk-lla. Eli malttia  Tervetuloa!
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18403742

----------


## Tassu

> 12.5. ajetaan ensimmäinen lauantailenkki. Lähtö Bembölen kahvituvalta  klo 10:00. Suuntana Nurmijärvi. Mittaa n.110 km. 1-2 taukoa.  Lauantailenkit ajetaan hyvin maltillisella vauhdilla. Tavoitteena pitää  keskisykkeet reilusti pk-lla. Eli malttia  Tervetuloa!
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18403742



Ne jotka huomenna aikoo ajaa ja varsinkin vetäjä!! 
Huomenna on myös Bioracer Evoc GP
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...c-GP-12-5-2018

Kattokaahan vähän tuon kisan reittejä ettei tuu yllätyksiä. Aika lailla samoilla seuduilla on lenkkireitti.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> IK-32:n kesän lenkkikausi alkaa tällä viikolla. Alla viikoittaiset lenkit:
> 
> 
> Sunnuntaisin klo 10 peruskestävyyslenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h (vetäjänä Timo Viitasalo)



Tämä tulee tänne ehkä vähän turhan myöhässä, mutta en pääse aikataulusyistä paikalle tänään 13.5. enkä ensi viikolla 20.5. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että näin hyvillä säillä ajajia kyllä löytyy. Hyviä lenkkejä!

----------


## Matomatala

Torstain lenkki ajetaan totutusti 17.5. klo 18 Bembölestä. *https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18548446*Tämä siis 28n vetäjältä. Toteutuuko myös hitaampi torstain lenkki?

Lauantai 19.5. lenkistä tiedot myöh, mutta joku satanen ajetaan jostain johonkin

----------


## Tassu

Näillä näkymin ajelen jälleen torstain sijaan jo keskiviikkona. Vauhti 30/30+. 2 tuntia tai vähä yli. Ilmoitan 17.15 jos tulee este.

----------


## snow

> Torstain lenkki ajetaan totutusti 17.5. klo 18 Bembölestä. 
> Tämä siis 28n vetäjältä. Toteutuuko myös hitaampi torstain lenkki?



Hitain lenkki 20-24 km/h toteutuu joka torstai, ellei toisin tässä ketjussa ilmoiteta tai sada vettä.

----------


## Tassu

Joo, en ajakaan tänään. Tuli muita juttuja.

----------


## Matomatala

Huomisen lenkki lähtee Bembölestä klo 10.
Reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18577485

----------


## Tassu

> Huomisen lenkki lähtee Bembölestä klo 10.
> Reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18577485



Väli 32mi Sjundby - 35mi on sitten hiekkatie, jos ei ollut tiedossa.

----------


## Tassu

Eiköhän nuo kelit ole kohallaan torstaina.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27570133
30+ vauhtia.
Huom! vastapäivään!

----------


## Matomatala

28 ajetaan myös ihan normisti huomenna. Mennään vaikka suunnilleen toi sama reitti kun 30+ , mutta ei ihan noin pitkänä.

----------


## Matomatala

Lauantailenkki 26.5. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 10. Mukaan voi tulla myös Vantaankoskelta Kings Corner kiskan vierestä n. klo 10:30. Tauko Lottamuseolla. Tervetuloa!

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18709236

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 27.5.2018 klo 10

Lenkki Nummelan ja Lohjan mäkien kautta Siuntion aukeille. Pidetään vauhti vielä alle 30km/h (tarvittaessa voidaan muodostaa toinen nopeampi ryhmä). Tauko Degerbyssä (75km).

----------


## Tassu

> Sunnuntailenkki 27.5.2018 klo 10
> Lenkki Nummelan ja Lohjan mäkien kautta Siuntion aukeille. Pidetään vauhti vielä alle 30km/h (tarvittaessa voidaan muodostaa toinen nopeampi ryhmä). Tauko Degerbyssä (75km).



Loistavaa Timo, Degerby Deli ollu mielessä jo viikon verran, että sinne pitäs päästä. En lupaa mitään, mutta tarkoitus tulla.

Reitistä pari kommenttia:
Voisiko Degerbystä ajaa samaa reittiä takas ja Läntistä Kuninkaantietä Pikkalaan? Kuninkaantie on vähän rupunen, mutta siellä on lopussa ihan uuttakin pintaa.
Voisiko Pikkalasta ajaa Itäistä Kuninkaantietä Isonsuontielle ja Kantvikiin?
Voisiko Jorvaksesta ajaa suoraan Masalaan?

Yllä olevat modaukset >>>
Jää toi 51 pois melkein kokonaan.
Kokonaismatka pysynee suht samana.

En tiedä mitä Espoossa tapahtuu, mutta eilen oli paljon porukkaa 28:ssa. Itelleni sain seuraksi vain yhden kuskin. Kunto laskenu kuskeilla???
Kiitos mukana olleelle, oli hyvä lenkki. Ja pelotellaan ne loputkin maholliset kuskit pois niin kattelin datasta, että 40km mentiin 34,5kmh.

----------


## vectori

Eilen 28 ryhmässä oli keskari 29,6 km/h. Ryhmässä oli selvästi ylikuntoista porukkaa 28 ryhmään, kun nopeus tuntui silti sopivalta monille 😁

----------


## Jussi_P

> Lauantailenkki 26.5. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 10. Mukaan voi tulla myös Vantaankoskelta Kings Corner kiskan vierestä n. klo 10:30. Tauko Lottamuseolla. Tervetuloa!
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18709236



Kuinka kovaa vauhtia on suunnitelmissa pitää lenkillä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Reitistä pari kommenttia:
> Voisiko Degerbystä ajaa samaa reittiä takas ja Läntistä Kuninkaantietä Pikkalaan? Kuninkaantie on vähän rupunen, mutta siellä on lopussa ihan uuttakin pintaa.
> Voisiko Pikkalasta ajaa Itäistä Kuninkaantietä Isonsuontielle ja Kantvikiin?



Tämä (lähes) sama reittihän ajettiin myös viime kesänä pienellä porukalla. Silloin osalliustujia oli niin vähän, että ajattelin, että tämän lenkin voi uusiokäyttää tänäkin vuonna. Etkö sinäkin ollut mukana ainakin osan matkaa? Sama keskustelu taidettiin käydä silloinkin. Taisimme päätyä ajamaan Degerbystä Båtvikiin 51:n pientareella yhdessä jonossa. Siinähän on alkumatkasta leveä piennar. Tätä pitää ehkä katsoa tarkemmin sunnuntaina sen perusteella paljonko on osallistujia, suurella ryhmällä tuo mainitsemasi reitti on varmasti parempi. Tosin luulen, että noita Itäisiä ja Läntisiä Kuninkaanteitä pääsee tänä kesänä ajelemaan vielä muutenkin...





> Voisiko Jorvaksesta ajaa suoraan Masalaan?



Voisi. Ei minulla mitään erityisen hyvää syytä ollut laittaa tuota reittiä kiertämään tuolta moottoritien klv:ltä, mutta tuo on siitä hauska pyörätie, ettei siellä ole juurikaan muita liikkujia. Tämän vuoksi se on niitä harvoja klv:tä jossa voi ajaa maantielenkkiä turvallisesti. (Elleivät sitten kaikki Kirkkonummelaiset päätä lähteä sunnuntaina uimaan Finnträskin rannalle.) Lisäksi minulla on sellainen mielikuva, että tuolla Vanhalla Rantatiellä on sunnuntaisinkin varsin vilkas autoliikenne.

----------


## Matomatala

Huomisen lenkin vauhti on n.28. Pääasia että vauhti on rauhallinen. Seuraan enemmän watteja, kun nopeutta. Minulla n.130-150w.

----------


## Tassu

> Etkö sinäkin ollut mukana ainakin osan matkaa? Sama keskustelu taidettiin käydä silloinkin.



Joo olin osan matkaa. En muista keskustelusta mitään. Mut kaikki käy. Ja Jorvaksesta sitä kelviä pitkin on ihan jees, koska se pätkä on reiätön ja harvemmin (erittäin harvoin) tulee ajettua tuohon suuntaan. Ja Jorvaksesta suoraan Masalaan, sillä pätkällä on niitä kuoppia ja reikiä jonkin verran. Porukkatempo 51 pitkin jees. :Hymy: 

Mut sellanen tieto viime torstailta, että Kauklahdessa siitä jälkimmäisstä kiertoliittymästä ei pääse ajaan suoraan Emil Halmeen tielle. Jotakin siellä tehdään taas.

----------


## Tassu

Olipas mukava lenkki. Nummela-Lohja väli silkkaa blissiä. Mahtavaa ajaa tietä pitkin, mikä on suht hyvässä kunnossa, vauhdikas ja autoja vähän. Siitä olikin pitkä aika kun viimeksi on tullut tuota pätkää ajettua, vaikka onkin noin lähellä.

Teille nuoremille, kun ette mistään mitään tiedä (tai ainakaan Kisusta ette tienneet):

http://www.degerbydeli.fi/

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kisu_Jernstr%C3%B6m

http://www.topmost.fi/

----------


## VJJP

Onko tänään 31.5  porukkaa tulossa klo18 lenkille bembölestä?

----------


## Matomatala

Tulossa ollaan. Eli 28 ryhmä starttaa Bembölestä klo 18

----------


## Matomatala

Huomenna 2.6. ajetaan lauantailenkki. Lähtö klo 10 Bembölestä. n.100km. Eli ihan normi spekseillä mennään.

----------


## Matomatala

Reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18847219
70 km kohdalla tauko Myllykukossa. Nämä lauantailenkit ovat siis PK-lenkkejä. Tehot pidetään mahdollisimman tasaisena. Ylämäet siis hitaasti. Tervetuloa!

----------


## SannaMaija

Vierailija kiittää ja kumartaa, mahtava pitkis loistoporukassa! Nurmijärvi-Klaukkala -akselilla oli itselle ihan uusia teitä. Mainioita kun päästiin laskettelemaan hyvää tietä loiviin alamäkiin. Kiva reitti. Kiitos!

----------


## Mik@

Aikataulu ei sallinut tänään la-lenkkiä, mutta tulipa osuttua samaan aikaan Myllykukkoon kahville. Ajelin autolla pihaan pelottoman perässä. Taisi olla pullojen täyttö näillä keleillä paikallaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Matomatala

Tämän viikkoinen torstailenkki jää työkiireiden takia minulta väliin. Lauantailenkeissäkin on taukoa aina 30.6. asti, kun en ole lähimaisemissa.

----------


## vectori

Lupasin tuurata Tuomasta lauantai-lenkkien osalta hänen poissaolonsa ajan.
Tänä viikonloppuna olen kuitenkin Pirkan pyöräilyssä, joten 16. päivä olisi lauantai-lenkkiä samoilla spekseillä kuin aiemminkin.

----------


## vectori

Olisko tänään kiinnostusta tällaiselle 56km lenkille?
Ajoin sen viime sunnuntaina Technopolis-ryhmän mukana ja reitti oli hyvässä kunnossa!

https://www.strava.com/routes/13666428

----------


## Matt Svart

> Olisko tänään kiinnostusta tällaiselle 56km lenkille?
> Ajoin sen viime sunnuntaina Technopolis-ryhmän mukana ja reitti oli hyvässä kunnossa!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/13666428



Aika hyvät nousut tolle matkalle, lähden mukaan

----------


## Forestmanni

On kiinnostusta. Onko tarkoitus ajaa tutulla n. 28 km/h keskarilla?

----------


## vectori

Kiitokset kaikille hienosta lenkistä! 9 kuskia oli matkassa ja lenkki meni varsin mallikkaasti. Keskinopeus taisi olla 31,7 km/h mikä oli vähän yläkanttiin mutta kaikki vaikuttivat olevan vauhtiin tyytyväisiä.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntainlenkki 10.6.2018 klo 10

Ajellaan  Kellokosken suuntaan, jossa myös taukomahdollisuus. Keskinopeus varmaan  noin 30km/h (mahdollisilla nopeammilla ryhmillä enemmän. Laita reitti  navigaattoriisi, jos haluat vauhdikkaampaan ryhmään)

----------


## Matomatala

Oishan tÃ¤Ã¤n voinut aikaisemminkin ilmottaa: huominenkin lenkki jÃ¤Ã¤ osaltani vÃ¤liin, kun olen jo matkalla kohti Motalaa. Viikon pÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤ nÃ¤hdÃ¤Ã¤n.

----------


## Mik@

Onko Vectori tai joku muu kipparoimassa lenkkiä tänään?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Mulla on tavoite tulla tänään. Toinen tavoite on 30+.

----------


## vectori

> Onko Vectori tai joku muu kipparoimassa lenkkiä tänään?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuun polkemaan 30+ ryhmään tänään.

----------


## Mik@

Torilla.. eikun tuvalla tavataan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.


Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.


Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Kovakuntoisimpia kehotetaan olemaan joko vetäjänä tai sitten letkan viimeisinä. Viime vuonna oli mukana n. 20 ajajaa




Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin heinäkuun perjantaihin (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään).


Reitti: Espoo-Karkkila-Lohja-Espoo, 165 km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895
Taukopaikka Karkkilan ABC ja Tyryri Lohja ABC.
Takaisin ollaan joskus kello 0-1 välillä.






Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta pikku varoitusvalotuikkua eteen ja taakse suosittelen mukaan.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.


Vetovuorojen ottaminen on erittäin vapaaehtoista. Kovakuntoisia kärkiajajia on kyllä mukana riittävästi jotka pystyvät ajamaan speksinopeutta ala-pk -sykkeillä.

----------


## vectori

*Lauantaina 16.6. klo 10 kahvitupa
*
Lenkki Kellokoskelle, missä tauko Kinuskilla kahvilassa. Jäi harmittamaan, kun en päässyt käymään siellä viime sunnuntaina ja kuulin, että se on erittäin hieno paikka!
Mennään samoilla spekseillä kuin edellisetkin lauantailenkit eli kevyesti pk-alueella ja vetovuorot on täysin vapaaehtoisia. Matkaa tulee yhteensä 111km.

https://www.strava.com/routes/13799091

----------


## JussiJ82

Moro,
Passaakos tälle lenkille ensikertalainen (ryhmälenkeistä) lähteä mukaan? 
Kevyt pk on hieman aina henkilökohtainen niin puhutaanko vauhdillisesti millaisesta luokasta suurinpiirtein? 

-Jussi

----------


## vectori

> Moro,
> Passaakos tälle lenkille ensikertalainen (ryhmälenkeistä) lähteä mukaan? 
> Kevyt pk on hieman aina henkilökohtainen niin puhutaanko vauhdillisesti millaisesta luokasta suurinpiirtein? 
> 
> -Jussi



Hyvin passaa tulla mukaan! Vauhti on n. 27 km/h mutta sitä voidaan säätää tarvittaessa..

----------


## JussiJ82

> Hyvin passaa tulla mukaan! Vauhti on n. 27 km/h mutta sitä voidaan säätää tarvittaessa..



No minäpä yritän kömpiä Kahvituvalle huomenna vähän ennen 10 ihmettelemään. 
Vauhti kuulostaa ihan passelille.

----------


## Tassu

Lähen su aamuna ysin jälkeen ajeleen, ajan tuvan kautta 9.30. Reitti ei vielä selvä, mutta 100-120 km = 3,5-4 h. Aikarajoite iltapäivästä. Vauhti 30.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 17.6.2018 klo 10

Lenkki luoteen suuntaan. Tauko Karkkilassa (95km). Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Sama juttu kuin aiemmilla kerroilla. Jos haluat perustaa oman vauhtiryhmän, niin laita reitti navigaattoriisi.

----------


## JussiJ82

> Hyvin passaa tulla mukaan! Vauhti on n. 27 km/h mutta sitä voidaan säätää tarvittaessa..



Kiitokset vieläkin tätäkin kautta eilisestä ensimmäisestä ryhmälenkistä.

----------


## vectori

Lähden keskiviikkona klo 18.00 parin tunnin lenkille 28-30 keskarilla tuvalta, koska torstai menee juhannusmatkailun merkeissä. Mukaan vaan, jos kiinnostaa!

----------


## Matt Svart

Yritetään keritä mukaan, sama tilanne mulla torstaina, oliks sulla jo reittiä mietittynä ?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.
> 
> 
> Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
> Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.
> 
> 
> Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Kovakuntoisimpia kehotetaan olemaan joko vetäjänä tai sitten letkan viimeisinä. Viime vuonna oli mukana n. 20 ajajaa
> 
> ...




Sade saapuu illaksi, joten yritetäänpä uudestaan ensi viikon perjantaina 29.6. EDIT: ei vaan:

Komento takaisin. Pe 29.6. ei käykään mulle. Mutta ajetaanpa tänä vuonna juhannuslenkki *juhannuspäivänä*, eli lauantaina 23.6. Lähtöaika *kello 17*. Muuten speksi sama.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Nostetaanpa ketjua vähän, niin tuo juhannuslenkin siirron muutos juhannuspäiväksi saattaa tulla paremmin huomatuksi.

----------


## Jurpu

Kirjoitin jo että voisin tulla kun katoin että enslauantaina. Nyt juhannuksena töissä. Toiseen kertaan.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 24.6.2018 klo 10

Ajellaan Inkooseen, jossa kahvitauko. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Jos lähtijöitä on enemmänkin, niin voidaan jakautua useampaan nopeusryhmään.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Juhannuksen iltalenkki Karkkilaan ja Lohjalle tuli eilen ajettua 7 ajajan voimin. Perinteinen lenkki ajettiin jo 7:nnen kerran. Tässä vähän historiatilastoa kiinnostuneille.
Torstai 21.6.2012 n. 19 ajajaa
Torstai 20.6.2013 n. 32 ajajaa, 18-16 °C
Torstai 19.6.2014 n. 10 ajajaa, lyhennetty versio sadekelin takia
Perjantai 3.7.2015 n. 16 ajajaa, 28-17 °C, reittiä muokattu kun Mäntynummen Shell suljettiin
Torstai 23.6.2016. n. 20 ajajaa
Perjantai 7.7.2017, n. 19 ajajaa, 20-11 °C
Lauantai 23.6.2018, 7 ajajaa, 17-8 °C

----------


## hoohoo

> Juhannuksen iltalenkki Karkkilaan ja Lohjalle tuli eilen ajettua 7 ajajan voimin. Perinteinen lenkki ajettiin jo 7:nnen kerran. Tässä vähän historiatilastoa kiinnostuneille.
> Torstai 21.6.2012 n. 19 ajajaa
> Torstai 20.6.2013 n. 32 ajajaa, 18-16 °C
> Torstai 19.6.2014 n. 10 ajajaa, lyhennetty versio sadekelin takia
> Perjantai 3.7.2015 n. 16 ajajaa, 28-17 °C, reittiä muokattu kun Mäntynummen Shell suljettiin
> Torstai 23.6.2016. n. 20 ajajaa
> Perjantai 7.7.2017, n. 19 ajajaa, 20-11 °C
> Lauantai 23.6.2018, 7 ajajaa, 17-8 °C



Kiitos jälleen kerran Jarille lenkin organisoinnista! Reitti ja tunnelma hämärtyvässä kesäillassa ovat upeita ja Karkkilan jälkeen alkavat mäet kutittelevat joka kerta jalkoja. Melkein joka kerta olen ollut mukana ja ilman muuta taas ensi vuonna jos suinkin mahdollista. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Sunnuntailenkki 24.6.2018 klo 10
> 
> Ajellaan Inkooseen, jossa kahvitauko. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Jos lähtijöitä on enemmänkin, niin voidaan jakautua useampaan nopeusryhmään.



Kiitoksia Timo hienosti vedetystä lenkistä, ja samoin muillekin vetäjille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matomatala

Torstailenkki ajetaan normaalisti klo 18 Bembölestä. 28-ryhmä vois ajaa vaikka perus Veikkola-Kylmälä lenkin.
Lauantailenkit jatkuvat 30.6. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 10. Reittiä voidaan vähän muokata riippuen kelistä ja osallistujamäärästä. Muutta siis n. 100km ja edelleen vauhti rauhallinen pk. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/19296977

----------


## Jussi_P

> Lauantailenkit jatkuvat 30.6. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 10. Reittiä voidaan vähän muokata riippuen kelistä ja osallistujamäärästä. Muutta siis n. 100km ja edelleen vauhti rauhallinen pk. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/19296977



Katsotaankohan lauantaina pahalla, jos lähden mukaan, mutta en ota vetovuoroja? Ei ole tullut 2016 jälkeen ajettua noin pitkää lenkkiä, mutta eilen selvisin HePon lenkillä 32km/h ryhmässä 50 kilometriä. Olisi todella kiva lähteä mukaan. Mikähän on arvio vauhdista?

----------


## Mik@

> Katsotaankohan lauantaina pahalla, jos lähden mukaan, mutta en ota vetovuoroja? Ei ole tullut 2016 jälkeen ajettua noin pitkää lenkkiä, mutta eilen selvisin HePon lenkillä 32km/h ryhmässä 50 kilometriä. Olisi todella kiva lähteä mukaan. Mikähän on arvio vauhdista?



Moi. Ainakin toukokuun alkupuolella lauantain rauhallisella lenkillä keskinopeus oli siinä 28 km/h pinnassa. Ajattelin itsekin tulla ajelemaan lauantaina enkä ainakaan minä katso pahalla, ei kun mukaan vaan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Matomatala

Sen verran heikko olo jo nyt, että ei tule huomisesta lenkistä mitään  :Irvistys: . Ei lenkki yhdestä miestä kaadu, eli klo 10 startti. Hyvää lenkkiä!

----------


## Jurpu

Täältä yritetään tulla kans ekan kerran mukaan.

----------


## vectori

> Sen verran heikko olo jo nyt, että ei tule huomisesta lenkistä mitään . Ei lenkki yhdestä miestä kaadu, eli klo 10 startti. Hyvää lenkkiä!



Voin mennä vetämään lauantai lenkin 28 keskarilla. Latailen reitin navigaattoriin.

----------


## kauris

Mä voisin tulla kymmeneltä mukaan mutta ajan lyhyemmän version aikataulusyistä eli erkanen porukasta Evitskogissa, josta suuntaan takaisinpäin Solvikintien, Volsintien, Österbyntien ja Lapinkyläntien kautta edelleen Kauklahteen ja takas Bemböleä kohti. Ehkä siis arviolta sellainen reilu 60 km. Lapinkyläntiellähän on iso remontti mutta muistaakseni Österbyntien kautta kiertäessä siitä pääsee kokonaan ohi.

----------


## Jurpu

Heräsin klo:5 ni en jaksanut odottaa kello kymmentä ni menin yksin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 1.7.2018 klo 10

Ajellaan Vihtijärvelle. Huomenna on ennustettu tuulevan sen verran reilusti, että keskinopeus tällä lenkillä jäänee alle 30km/h.

----------


## vectori

Hyvä lenkki oli ajoittaisista sateista ja kovasta vastatuulesta huolimatta! Porukka jakautui kahtia tauon jälkeen ja päästiin ajamaan kaikille  sopivampia vauhteja. Hitaampi ryhmä tuli speksin mukaisesti perille loppumatkan ottaen kevyemmin. Kiitokset hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## kauris

Luulin olleeni samalla lenkillä ja eikös me Pickalan tauon jälkeen jatkettu kaikki yhdessä pois lukien porukan ainoa naiskuski joka oli poistunut minulle tuntemattomassa vaiheessa? Vauhti oli minulle sen tauon jälkeen vk puolella selvästi, kun tuuli oli sivaria ja vastaista ja keskari pysyi edelleen 30 tienoilla. Yhteensä 1 h 15 min meni veekoolla minun lenkistä. Hajaannusta tapahtui ryhmässä sitten siinä vaiheessa, kun Siuntion jälkeen yksi porukasta kurvasi Lohjalle päin ja kun myöhemmin minä ja 2 muuta lähdimme Evitskogista suorempaa takaisin pääjoukon käännyttyä suunnitellusti Veikkolaan.

Edit. Ja koska lenkki ajettiinkin toiseen suuntaan kuin olin luullut, oikaisu Evitskogista tuotti silti kilsoja reilusti, n. 90 km + omat siirtymät  :Hymy:

----------


## vectori

> Luulin olleeni samalla lenkillä ja eikös me Pickalan tauon jälkeen jatkettu kaikki yhdessä pois lukien porukan ainoa naiskuski joka oli poistunut minulle tuntemattomassa vaiheessa? Vauhti oli minulle sen tauon jälkeen vk puolella selvästi, kun tuuli oli sivaria ja vastaista ja keskari pysyi edelleen 30 tienoilla. Yhteensä 1 h 15 min meni veekoolla minun lenkistä. Hajaannusta tapahtui ryhmässä sitten siinä vaiheessa, kun Siuntion jälkeen yksi porukasta kurvasi Lohjalle päin ja kun myöhemmin minä ja 2 muuta lähdimme Evitskogista suorempaa takaisin pääjoukon käännyttyä suunnitellusti Veikkolaan.
> 
> Edit. Ja koska lenkki ajettiinkin toiseen suuntaan kuin olin luullut, oikaisu Evitskogista tuotti silti kilsoja reilusti, n. 90 km + omat siirtymät



Juu oltiin samalla lenkillä  :Hymy: 
Sen jälkeen porukka vasta jakautuikin, kun olitte jo kääntyneet takaisin päin. Osa porukasta halusi polkea kovempaa loppu matkan ja jäätiin muut ajamaan alle 28 kmh loppumatka.. Tauolta kyllä lähdettiin selvästi liian kovaa pohjoiseen vastatuuleen mutta loppu mentiin sitten kevyesti.

----------


## vectori

Sääennuste näyttää torstaille sadetta, joten käyn keskiviikkona klo 18 tuvalta parin tunnin 30km/h lenkin. Mukaan saa lähteä.
https://www.strava.com/routes/13666428 — Lentoasema-Klaukkala-Röylä

----------


## snow

Näemmä illan sateet ovat aikaistuneet  :Irvistys: 

Näillä näkymin en ole tulossa tänään 5.7. vetämään hitainta, 20-24 km/h -ryhmää.

*Lisäksi tiedoksi

*Mulla alkaa nyt kesäloma, ja pidän taukoa tämän ryhmän vetämisestä 4 viikkoa. Olen tulossa ajamaan taas to 9.8.
Suosittelen kaikille tänä kesänä käyneille ja uusille, että silti voi mennä lähtöpaikalle ja muodostaa vastaavan ryhmän.

Tässä vielä reitit kahteen ns. perusreittiin.
Veikkolan lenkki
Pohjoinen lenkki

----------


## Matomatala

Tulen tänään paikalle Bemböleen. 28-lenkki lähtee jos vaan joku muukin haluaa sen ajaa. Aattelin Velskola-Lepsämä-Klaukkalalenkkiä tälle päivälle ajettavaksi.
Lauantailenkessä tauko venyy ikävä kyllä  :Irvistys:  . Lähden Pariisissa piipahtamaan ja seuraavat kaksi viikkoa on työkomennusta. Seuraavaa yritys siis 28.7. Torstailenkeille pääsen muuten paitsi 12.7.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 8.7.2018 klo 10


Ajellaan kierros Hyvinkään ympäri. Tauko Ridasjärvellä. Keskinopeus lienee tälläkin kertaa noin 30km/h tai hieman yli.

----------


## vectori

Viimeiset 8,5 kilometriä tulimme 39,7 km/h keskinopeudella. Olen erittäin ylpeä teistä kaikista! Ensi kerralla sitten yli 40 😋

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Viimeiset 8,5 kilometriä tulimme 39,7 km/h keskinopeudella. Olen erittäin ylpeä teistä kaikista! Ensi kerralla sitten yli 40 



Pienet pahoittelut tosiaan siitä, kun Nummelassa ohjasin porukan takaisin Turuntielle, eikä Ojakkalaan niin kuin oli ilmeisesti alkuperäinen tarkoitus.

Noilla keskareilla kannattaa muuten ihan oikeasti käydä kokeilemassa noita Bianchi-cupin kisoja, ei niissä (harrastelähdössä) tuota kovempaa ajeta. Seuraava maantiekisa taitaa olla 24.7. Kråkössä, joka on reitiltään yksi sarjan helpoimmin peesattavia kisoja. Muutenkaan meno noissa tapahtumissa ei ole kovinkaan ryppyotsaista.
edit: Mitää lisenssejä tai seurapaitoja ei näihin kisoihin tarvita. Paikallaolon lisäksi riittää 10€, neljä hakaneulaa ja kohtuullinen ryhmässäajotaito.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 15.7.2018 klo 10

Lähdetään pakoon itäisten alueiden alkavia hulinoita ja ajellaan lenkki Lohjanjärven ympäri. Tauko Karjalohjalla. Vauhti asettunee taas 30km/h seutuville, tosin tällä kertaa minulle sopisi ihan oikeasti rauhallisempikin vauhti.

----------


## Mik@

> Pienet pahoittelut tosiaan siitä, kun Nummelassa ohjasin porukan takaisin Turuntielle, eikä Ojakkalaan niin kuin oli ilmeisesti alkuperäinen tarkoitus.
> 
> Noilla keskareilla kannattaa muuten ihan oikeasti käydä kokeilemassa noita Bianchi-cupin kisoja, ei niissä (harrastelähdössä) tuota kovempaa ajeta. Seuraava maantiekisa taitaa olla 24.7. Kråkössä, joka on reitiltään yksi sarjan helpoimmin peesattavia kisoja. Muutenkaan meno noissa tapahtumissa ei ole kovinkaan ryppyotsaista.
> edit: Mitää lisenssejä tai seurapaitoja ei näihin kisoihin tarvita. Paikallaolon lisäksi riittää 10€, neljä hakaneulaa ja kohtuullinen ryhmässäajotaito.



Tuli mieleeni, että saattaisi olla kysyntää sellaiselle ”kurssille”, jossa esim. Bianchi-cup/kat 3 -kilvanajosta kiinnostuneet harrastelijat saisivat hieman vinkkiä (teoriaa ja ajamista) siitä, miten kisaa kannattaisi (joukkueena) ajaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

> Tuli mieleeni, että saattaisi olla kysyntää sellaiselle ”kurssille”, jossa esim. Bianchi-cup/kat 3 -kilvanajosta kiinnostuneet harrastelijat saisivat hieman vinkkiä (teoriaa ja ajamista) siitä, miten kisaa kannattaisi (joukkueena) ajaa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Olisin kiinnostunut myös jonkinlaisesta infosta. Ensi kaudella voisin osallistua kat3 lähtöihin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Tuli mieleeni, että saattaisi olla kysyntää sellaiselle ”kurssille”, jossa esim. Bianchi-cup/kat 3 -kilvanajosta kiinnostuneet harrastelijat saisivat hieman vinkkiä (teoriaa ja ajamista) siitä, miten kisaa kannattaisi (joukkueena) ajaa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ainakaan niissä Bianchi-cupin kisoissa jossa minä olen ollut mukana, ei joukkueena ajamista ole esiintynyt.

----------


## mazunen

Tänään oli hieno päivä ja lupava pitkä reitti edessä teidän kanssa. Asiat menivät kuitenkin piän pieleen kun rengas puhkesi alussa, muutaman kilsan sen jälkeen tuli työsoitto ja oli pakko ajaa takaisin, anteeksi kun jouduitte odottamaan lopun lopuks turhaa kun en saanut jatka reitti. Toivottavasti jatkoitte ongelmitta. Kiitos avusta ja odottelusta.

----------


## kp63

> Tuli mieleeni, että saattaisi olla kysyntää sellaiselle ”kurssille”, jossa esim. Bianchi-cup/kat 3 -kilvanajosta kiinnostuneet harrastelijat saisivat hieman vinkkiä (teoriaa ja ajamista) siitä, miten kisaa kannattaisi (joukkueena) ajaa.



Ensin perustetaan kat 3, jotta sinne voisi mennä opiskelemaan kilvan ajoa. Sitten pitäisi olla kurssi, jossa opiskeltaisiin,  sitä miten mennään opiskelemaan kilvan ajoa. Mikähän seuraava taso olisi ? Ilman apupyöriä ajoa tasot 1-5.

----------


## vectori

Tarkoitatko, että sinne kisoihin pitäisi mennä polkemaan vaan sekaan?

Entä joukkuekaverit? Reittien vaiheet? Harjoittelu?  Valmistautuminen? Kuorman jako reitillä? Iskupaikat? Loppukirit? Ravinto? Harjoitusleirit?

----------


## robink

> Tarkoitatko, että sinne kisoihin pitäisi mennä polkemaan vaan sekaan?
> 
> Entä joukkuekaverit? Reittien vaiheet? Harjoittelu?  Valmistautuminen? Kuorman jako reitillä? Iskupaikat? Loppukirit? Ravinto? Harjoitusleirit?



Kisakuntoon kisaamalla, muuten se ei onnistu.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mik@

> Ensin perustetaan kat 3, jotta sinne voisi mennä opiskelemaan kilvan ajoa. Sitten pitäisi olla kurssi, jossa opiskeltaisiin,  sitä miten mennään opiskelemaan kilvan ajoa. Mikähän seuraava taso olisi ? Ilman apupyöriä ajoa tasot 1-5.



Nyt on tainnut helteellä unohtua nauttia riittävästi nestettä ja suoloja, mutta jos täysissä ruumiin ja sielun voimissa oheisen kirjoitit niin toivottavasti et ole ainakaan minkään urheiluseuran kantava voima sillä niin suurta on negatiivisuutesi ja ylimielisyytesi. 

Minua ei tosin pätkääkään haittaa moiset oksennukset eikä taida kommenttien perusteella haitata muitakaan. Pahaa oloaan voi toki helpottaa vetämällä vaikka tiukan treenin

Kokonaan toisenlainen on asenne esim. Antti Kuitolla, joka opastaa maastopyöräilyn ja cyclocrossin saloihin. Varmasti esim. cyclocrossin kohdalla jalo toiminta tuo osallistujia mukaan mm. HEL CX-sarjaan. 

Tyylejä on monenlaisia...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 22.7.2018 klo 10

Jatkataan lännen suunnan reiteillä ja ajellaan tällä kertaan Hiidenveden (ja parin muunkin järven) ympäri. Tauko Pusulassa. Keskinopeus lienee tälläkin kertaan hieman yli 30km/h.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Sunnuntailenkki 22.7.2018 klo 10
> 
> Jatkataan lännen suunnan reiteillä ja ajellaan tällä kertaan Hiidenveden (ja parin muunkin järven) ympäri. Tauko Pusulassa. Keskinopeus lienee tälläkin kertaan hieman yli 30km/h.



 Mahtava reitinvalinta Timolta ja peesiapu kaikilta! Tauon aikana oli ehdotettu, että ryhmä jaetaan kahteen. Pian sen jälkeen, tasan 100km:n kohdalla, ryhdyin sanoista tekoihin, toki "voittoa tavoittelematon" ryhmä koostui vain yhdestä jäsenestä  :Leveä hymy:  Jatkoin reitin ns. "retkivauhdilla", lopun keskari 28.0, niin jos joku haluaa voi laskea mikä se "oma retkivauhti" oli, mutta älkää tässä kertoko  :Sarkastinen:  Olipa kuumaa, aurinkoista, mäkistä, ja muutenkin kivaa!

----------


## Qubio

Lähteekö Bembölestä to 26.7. klo18 aikoihin 28+ lenkille vetäjää?

----------


## Jussi_P

Täällä olisi yksi kiinnostunut lähtijä huomenna n. 28km/h lenkille.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timppa_234

> Täällä olisi yksi kiinnostunut lähtijä huomenna n. 28km/h lenkille.



Samoin tulossa 28 lenkille. En oo käynyt siellä lännessä koko kesänä mutta eiköhän me löydetä sopiva reitti sieltä.

----------


## Jurpu

Yritän myös keretä.

----------


## Matomatala

Tulossa ollaan! Ajattelin että tänään torstailenkkinä 28 ajaisi Ojakkalan 62 km lenkin. En ole itse ajanut sitä, mutta tässä reittiehdotus: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/19840685

Lauantaina ajetaan myös lenkki. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 10. Matkaa 100 + km

----------


## Matomatala

Lauantailenkin reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18577485 
117 km. Ajetaan myötäpäivään.  Lauantailenkit ovat rauhallisia PK-lenkkejä. Etenkin ylämäkiin himmataan. Vauhti on ollut n. 28. Tauko pidetään Siuntion tienoilla. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Krabba

Laitoin tämän jo törttöilyryhmään, mutta jaettakoon vielä täällä oikeassa paikassa. Näin nostetaan meidän mainetta taas oikein kunnolla 
Ja siis kuva poimittu naamakirjasta.

----------


## timppa_234

Parijono näyttää aika kapeelta. Kannattaa pitää vähän etäisyyttä oikealla just ohitettaviin retkipyöräilijoihin ettei tule kolaria.

----------


## vectori

Siellä on joku autoilija taas pahoittanut mielensä kun on joutunut odottamaan 15 sekuntia, että porukka pääsee ohi toisesta? On se raskasta se autoilijan elämä 😁

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 29.7.2019 klo 10

Tuuliennuste lupaa varsin hurjia lukemia sunnuntaille, joten lähdetään itäänpäin niin jaksetaan ajaa kotiin saakka. Ajellaan Tour de Helsinki -reittiä. Tauko Haarajoella (72km).
Parilla viime kerralla on vauhti tahtonut karata mäkisemmässä maastossa. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan ole suostutteluista huolimatta ollut halukas lähtemään nopeampaan ryhmään. Jos halukkaita on, voitaisiin kokeilla ajaa tuon perus 30km/h ryhmän (jolla toteutunut vauhti on yleensä selvästi yli speksatun) lisäksi toinen ryhmä jossa vauhti pysyisi alle 30km/h.

----------


## Matomatala

Huominen klo 18 Bembölen lenkki ajetaan välillä Klaukkalan suuntaan: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18813736

----------


## duris

> Huominen klo 18 Bembölen lenkki ajetaan välillä Klaukkalan suuntaan: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18813736



Tuo Lepsämäjoentien silta joka ylittää Lepsämäenjoen on remontissa

----------


## pirtti

> Tuo Lepsämäjoentien silta joka ylittää Lepsämäenjoen on remontissa



Ei kai tuolta kohtaa reittiä vaan Kuonomäen kohdalta?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Luulen, että pääsen tänään messiin. 
Matomatalan reitti pienin modauksin (meno kehäkomoselle Vanhankartanontien kautta, Klaukkalassa Viljelystie).
Tasasta vetoo, mutta muutamat vauhtipätkät (klaukkala-lepsämä, velskola, ik:n temporeitti).

----------


## Matomatala

Lepsämäjoen ylittävä silta on tosiaan rempassa. Siitä ei edes kävellen pääse yli. Tulipahan tuo todettua. No pääsimme ajamaan Rinnekodin mäen "rauhallisesti". 28 ryhmästä jäi Lepsämässä yksi pyöräilijä pois, eikä me huomattu asiaa. Toivottavasti kaikki ok. Kiitos tänään mukana olleille.

Lauantaina ajetaan normi satasen lenkki Bembölestä klo 10. Laitan reitin huomenna kun kerkiän.

----------


## Pylöris

^Kiitti lenkistä
Ajeltiin siis suunnilleen tämä:

Pari kumia meni ja liikenneraivoa taas muutamassa ihan turhassa paikassa. Muuten loisto keli ja lenkki.

Onko muuten kellään kiinnostusta maastolenkille? Olisi kiva nähdä muidenkin suosikkipolkuja.

----------


## vectori

> Lauantaina ajetaan normi satasen lenkki Bembölestä klo 10. Laitan reitin huomenna kun kerkiän.



Tuun huomenna kanssa mukaan! Valitse joku hyvä kahvipaikka 😋

----------


## Matomatala

Tässä huominen reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/20006992
Taukoillaan Lottamuseolla ja ehkä Klaukkalassa pullojentäyttötauko. Ilmoittakaa, jos haluatte lähteä mukaan Vantaankoskelta. Siellä ollaan n. 10:25.
Tervetuloa!

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 5.8.2018 klo 10

Käydään kääntymässä Pilpalassa. Tauko Karkkilassa.

----------


## carp

Kiitokset jälleen tämän päivän lenkistä! 

Olisi tosin ollut mukava ajaa se alkuakin pidemmälle mutta harmi vaan kun tekniset ongelmat lopetti matkanteon, kun etuvaihtaja lopetti toimintansa akun hyydyttyä. Pienellä eturattaalla ei olisi porukan matkassa mitenkään järkevästi pysynyt.

----------


## vectori

> Kiitokset jälleen tämän päivän lenkistä! 
> 
> Olisi tosin ollut mukava ajaa se alkuakin pidemmälle mutta harmi vaan kun tekniset ongelmat lopetti matkanteon, kun etuvaihtaja lopetti toimintansa akun hyydyttyä. Pienellä eturattaalla ei olisi porukan matkassa mitenkään järkevästi pysynyt.



Sattumalta myös toiseltakin porukassa loppui akku vaihtajasta myöhemmin hieman ennen taukoa. Lauantaina pyöräillään Vanhaan Unkkaan, joten lähde mukaan. Lupasin tuurata matomatalaa silloin!

----------


## snow

> Mulla alkaa nyt kesäloma, ja pidän taukoa tämän ryhmän vetämisestä 4 viikkoa. Olen tulossa ajamaan taas to 9.8.
> Suosittelen kaikille tänä kesänä käyneille ja uusille, että silti voi mennä lähtöpaikalle ja muodostaa vastaavan ryhmän.
> 
> Tässä vielä reitit kahteen ns. perusreittiin.
> Veikkolan lenkki
> Pohjoinen lenkki



En pääse vielä tänä torstaina 9.8. vetämään 20-24 km/h -ryhmää, kun ilmaantui muuta menoa.
Ensi viikolla oon tulossa taas ajamaan.

----------


## hphuhtin

Oho, 20-24, viimein meikäläisen vauhdille sopiva ryhmä  :Hymy:  Vielä kun itse pääsisi paikalle ja ryhmä ajettaisiin..

----------


## vectori

Lauantailenkki 11.8.2018 klo 10

Reitti: https://www.strava.com/routes/14837297 Tuusulanjärvi-Röykkä-Velskola (122 km)
Tauko: Vanha Unkka (52 km kohdalla).
Speksi: Keskinopeus ~28 km/h, ylämäet kevyesti alle 3,5 W/kg. Velskolassa vapaa vauhti ja t-risteyksessä odotetaan porukka kasaan.

----------


## Matomatala

Tänään en pääse klo 18 lenkille, mutta viikon päästä nähdään.

----------


## Pylöris

Hitaampi ajoi tämän 5 kuskin ryhmällä. Masala-Kauklahti varmaan paras ajaa kevaria tai Kehä-III laitaa.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 12.8.2018 klo 10

Ajellaan tällä kertaa lännen suuntaan. Tauko Virkkalassa. Keskinopeus asettunee 30km/h seutuville.
Lenkillä on sadevaraus, ihan pieni tihkusade ei haittaa, mutta kovaan jatkuvaan sateeseen ei lähdetä.

----------


## Matt Svart

Eka, noin 8-9 hengen porukka lähti suuntaan Ojakkala - Nummela ja Vanhaa Turuntietä takaisin. Vakijohtajien puuttuessa, harhaanjohtaja johdatti porukan tutustumaan Nummelan pienteollisuuteen. Tämä aiheutti noin 1 km/h keskarin pudotuksen. Pahoittelut siitä. Kuuma ilma aiheutti myös useita kramppeja, mutta porukan naispuolisen triatlonistin suolahuolto (oliko se nyt salt stick vai hard stick ?) auttoi yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki takaisin tuvalle noin 70 km lenkiltä 30,5 km/h keskarilla

----------


## PatilZ

Espoolaistunut Kaupin kanuunoiden jäsen kiittää harhaanjohtajia. Ojakkala - Nummela reitti oli minulle uusi tuttavuus. Kuuma ilma, vai mikä lie, aiheutti sen, että syke jäi kroonisesti watteihin nähden melko korkealle. Kivaa oli ja ehkä vielä uudestaankin tänä vuonna.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Sunnuntailenkki 12.8.2018 klo 10
> 
> Ajellaan tällä kertaa lännen suuntaan. Tauko Virkkalassa. Keskinopeus asettunee 30km/h seutuville.
> Lenkillä on sadevaraus, ihan pieni tihkusade ei haittaa, mutta kovaan jatkuvaan sateeseen ei lähdetä.



Vettä  tulee taivaalta, mutta sadetutkaennusteissa on sen verran aukkoja  kuurojen välissä, että eiköhän tuonne uskalla lähteä kokeilemaan  onneaan. Reittiä pitää varmaan soveltaa matkan varrella.

----------


## Krabba

> Hitaampi ajoi tämän 5 kuskin ryhmällä. Masala-Kauklahti varmaan paras ajaa kevaria tai Kehä-III laitaa.



Jep, ryhmäajoa kehä kolmosella. Sitten voikin taas täällä taivastella vaarallisia ohituksia.

----------


## vectori

> Jep, ryhmäajoa kehä kolmosella. Sitten voikin taas täällä taivastella vaarallisia ohituksia.



Kehä-tiet ja moottoritiet on pyöräilyyn sopimattomia. Joko valitaan viereinen tie tai kelvi. Sellainen on sääntö ☺️

----------


## karhile

> Kehä-tiet ja moottoritiet on pyöräilyyn sopimattomia. ☺️



Ja ennen kaikkea kielletty. Kerran on tullut nähtyä jonkun hullun pyöräilevän Kehä kolmosen laidalla. Ei todellakaan näyttänyt sopivan sinne.

----------


## robink

> Ja ennen kaikkea kielletty. Kerran on tullut nähtyä jonkun hullun pyöräilevän Kehä kolmosen laidalla. Ei todellakaan näyttänyt sopivan sinne.



Pyöräily on kielletty vain moottoriteiltä, moottoriliikenneteiltä ja sellaisilta tien osilta missä on pyöräily kielletty liikennemerkki. Kehä 3:lla ainakin on useampikin kohta missä saa pyörälläkin ajaa. Esimerkiksi tässä on sellainen kohta mitä itse tulee käytettyä:

https://goo.gl/maps/MdZmBVmezo32

Useimmassa kohtaa menee kuitenkin kelvi kummallakin puolella, jolloin liikennemerkin puuttuessa tulisi lakia rikkoneeksi. Tuossa kohtaa   oikealla puolella ei kelviäkään ole seuraavaan liittymään asti.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Vettä  tulee taivaalta, mutta sadetutkaennusteissa on sen verran aukkoja  kuurojen välissä, että eiköhän tuonne uskalla lähteä kokeilemaan  onneaan. Reittiä pitää varmaan soveltaa matkan varrella.



En joutunutkan ajelemaan yksinäni ja välillä lenkillä sää oli sellainen, että aurinkorasva olisi ollut tarpeen.
En pääse mukaan näille sunnuntailenkeille ainakaan kahtena seuraavana sunnuntaina, mutta sehän ei estä muita ajelemasta.

Vielä tuosta Kehä III:lla pyöräilystä. Kehä III on moottoritie vain Mikkelästä itään, länsipää on tavallista maantietä. Siinä saa ajaa, eri asia on sitten kannattaako, tai onko parempia vaihtoehtoja olemassa.

edit: Eikun eihän Kehä III olekaan moottoritie ollenkaan. Se on vain useampikaistainen tie, jossa kevyt liikenne on kielletty useampikaistaisilla osuuksilla.

----------


## Matomatala

Lauantai 18.8. lenkkinä vähän pidempi siivu, mutta pitää se Lohjanjärvi ainakin kerran kesässä kiertää. HUOM! Lähtöaika puolta tuntia normaalia aiemmin klo 9:30. Pidetään kaksi taukoa. Tervetuloa! 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/20256455

----------


## Palle

> Lauantai 18.8. lenkkinä vähän pidempi siivu, mutta pitää se Lohjanjärvi ainakin kerran kesässä kiertää. HUOM! Lähtöaika puolta tuntia normaalia aiemmin klo 9:30. Pidetään kaksi taukoa. Tervetuloa! 
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/20256455



Mitä vahtia ajetaan? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Palle

> Mitä vahtia ajetaan? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vauhtia on kysymys?

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Matomatala

Keskinopeus N. 28 km/h

----------


## vectori

Missä olisi tarkoitus pitää eka ja toka tauko? Ajattelin vain jos menisin yhden pysähdyksen taktiikalla, jos tulee aikarajoitteita.

----------


## Matomatala

Ajattelin että Virkkalaan tultaessa ja Lohjalla. Eli n. 50 ja 100 km

----------


## Tassu

Suunnittelen tässä tuvalle lähtöä. Peruslenkura veikkolaan, kieppi ja veikkolan kautta takas. Aika tarkkaan 60 km. Vauhti varmasti yli 30. Pitää olla hyvissä ajoin kotona.

----------


## Matomatala

Tänään en pääse klo 18 Bembölen lenkille. Viikon päästä pitäisi onnistua. Lauantailenkkiäkään en voi vetää seuraavaan kahteen viikkoon. Löytyisköhän tuuraajaa?

----------


## vectori

> Tänään en pääse klo 18 Bembölen lenkille. Viikon päästä pitäisi onnistua. Lauantailenkkiäkään en voi vetää seuraavaan kahteen viikkoon. Löytyisköhän tuuraajaa?



Tänä lauantaina en pääse vetämään, koska Velotour mutta muina lauantaina kyllä. Giro d'Espookin on peruttu.

----------


## PatilZ

> .... Giro d'Espookin on peruttu.



Tämä puusilmä ei edes huomannut tällaista. No, tuskinpa olisi mun ilmoittautumisella mihinkään muuttunut. Mites lenkura muuten samalla reitillä? Olisi mahdollisesti siinä kohtaa tyhjää kalenterissa.

----------


## vectori

Jos muuta tietoa ei ilmaannu, vedän 28 pk-lenkin poikkeuksellisesti sunnuntaina klo 9.30 Bembölestä. Ilmoittelen lisätietoa reitistä yms. lähempänä.

----------


## FeltF2

Onko tänään Bembölestä lenkkiä klo 18?

----------


## Matt Svart

Kyllä porukka saadaan kasaan tänäänkin

----------


## snow

Päätän omalta osaltani 20-24 km/h ryhmän vakivetämisen tältä kesältä. Tänään torstaina 30.8. en ole tulossa.

Saatan tässä syyskuun aikana vielä ilmaantua torstaisin paikalle, mutta ilmoittelen niistä kerroista täällä erikseen. 

Kiitos kaikille mun kanssa ajaneille! On ollut mukavaa, kun aina ollaan saatu myös tämä nopeusryhmä kasaan. Maantielenkkeily on hauskointa porukassa kaikilla nopeuksilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> Jos muuta tietoa ei ilmaannu, vedän 28 pk-lenkin poikkeuksellisesti sunnuntaina klo 9.30 Bembölestä. Ilmoittelen lisätietoa reitistä yms. lähempänä.



Jos vectori ei speksaa mitään tosinopeaa sprinttimatkaa, voitaneen normaali sunnuntain klo 10 lähtö ajaa tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## vectori

sunnuntai 2.9.2018 klo 9.30 pk-lenkki (28 km/h)

reitti: https://www.strava.com/routes/13799091
tauko: kinuskilla (20-30 min)
speksi: 112 km, 4 tuntia + tauko, 28 km/h, ylämäet maksimissaan 3,5 W/kg

----------


## Matomatala

Tuomas ÄärynenLauantailenkki 8.9. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 9:30. Muukaan voi tulla myös Vantaankoskelta, missä ollaan n. 10:10. Vauhti n. 28 km/h. Etenkin ylämäet mennään hyvin rauhallisesti ( =pk-lenkki). Tauko Siippoon nesteellä. Koitin välttää kaikki tietyöt, mutta en tiedä onnistuinko. Varmaan yhden kun kiertää niin kaks uutta tulee vastaan. Tervetuloa! https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/20642364

----------


## VPR

Loistava keli tänään, kaikki mukaan lenkille!

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 9.9.2018 klo 10

Ajellaan Läyliäisiin. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lenkillä on sadevaraus, ihan pieni tihkusade ei haittaa, mutta kovaan jatkuvaan sateeseen ei lähdetä.

----------


## Karbis

> Sunnuntailenkki 9.9.2018 klo 10
> 
> Ajellaan Läyliäisiin. Keskinopeus noin 30km/h. Lenkillä on sadevaraus, ihan pieni tihkusade ei haittaa, mutta kovaan jatkuvaan sateeseen ei lähdetä.



Selintie oli kolme viikkoa sitten soralla. En ole käynyt sen jälkeen, mutta luulisi että ovat ehtineet laittaa uuden päällysteen.

----------


## alppu

On uusi sileä päällyste

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä. Lenkkejä ajetaan maaliskuun loppuun asti.
Suht ripeä tarkoittaa että tällainen viiskymppinen harrastelija pysyy mukana.
Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.

Lenkillä ajetaan pääosin melko tasaisella kuormituksella, mutta toisinaan ruuhkapaikoissa ajellaan hyvinkin rauhallisesti, ja hauskoissa kaahauspaikoissa kovaakin.
Omia irtiottojakin saa harrastaa kunhan ei eksy reitiltä  :Hymy: 

Joka kerta ajetaan eri reitti ja pääosin reitit on tuttuja viime vuosilta, eli näita numeroituja cx-lepuski-xxx -lenkkejä

(numero muuten tarkoittaa ilmansuuntaa)
Valot mukaan

Aloitusreitti: cx-Lepuski-020-Seutula-Ylästö-45km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6492677

Lenkki on tarkoitettu jäsenille mutta vierailijat ovat myös tervetulleita kokeilemaan miltä meno tuntuu. 
Ja jos meno tuntuu hyvältä, niin tervetuloa liittymään jäseneksi: https://ik-32.org/yhteystiedot/liity-seuraan/

----------


## alppu

vieläkö tuvalta tänään 13.9 on lähdössä väkeä lenkille?

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 16.9.2018 klo 10

Käydään kääntymässä Säälinkäällä. Keskinopeus lienee noin 30km/h, mutta voidaan soveltaa osallistujien, tuuliolosuhteiden ja liikennetilanteen mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huominen cx-lepuski-lenkki: cx-Lepuski-280-Kotimäki-Perinki-48km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17195237

----------


## FatLady

Onko vielä ketään lähdössä??? Itse voisin vielä käydä, 25-28 -keskarilla tms. Myös 17:30 lähtö onnaa.

t FL

----------


## Matt Svart

Oon tulossa klo 18 jos ei muuta sovita

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

Sunnuntailenkki 23.9.2018 klo 10
Ajetaan  lenkki Räyskälään. Tuuli osuu tälle reitille ehkä paremmin myötäiseksi  kuin viime kerralla, pidetään vauhti silti rauhallisena. Laitetaan tähän  lisäksi pieni sadevaraus siltä varalta, että ennuste muuttuu  olellisesti.
Aikataulurajoitteisille tiedoksi, että tälle matkalle on ennakkoilmoittautunut ainakin yksi joka aikoo oikaista Karkkilan kautta noin 130km lenkin.

----------


## vectori

Laitetaan tännekin tiedoksi:
Ajelen itse Timon lenkillä Karkkilan kautta oikaisten ja tauko Vattolan portilla. 129,6 km https://www.strava.com/routes/15569571

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-000-Vestra-Petas-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-000-Vestra-Petas-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655



Hieno kun reitti ilmoitetaan etukäteen: tippuneet/eksyneet voivat jatkaa omaa tahtiaan maaliin asti  :No huh!:  Kiitos Jari taas tosi kivasta reitistä ja vedosta!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 6.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin. 
Ajetaan viime vuoden tapaan taas myötäpäivään, eli retti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25692218
Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
Tauko Läyliäisten Nesteellä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä ja kilsa pari poluntapaista. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Keskiviikkona tämä vähän lyhyempi pätkä: cx-Lepuski-005-Petas-Vantaanpuisto-34km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6379620

----------


## vectori

Onko joku lähdössä tänään kuudelta tuvalta?

----------


## alppu

> Onko joku lähdössä tänään kuudelta tuvalta?



hyvä ilma, voisin lähteä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GrasaJussi

Osa lähti tänään tuvalta jo 17:30. Kuten myös edellisenä torstaina. Sinä torstaina ei ollut mitään kirjoittelua mutta muistelin, että näin syksyllä on pimenevän illan vuoksi aikaistettu lähtöä. Ankin viime syksynä toimittiin näin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Yllättävän lämpimän kelin suosiessa käydäänpä tällä viikolla ajamassa tämä vähän pidempi lenkki: cx-Lepuski-320-Velskola-Myllymajalampi-56km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809

----------


## Arto64

Hei jos ajatte Jari Kulmalan speksamaa Karkkilan hiekkatielenkkiä niin vihainen isäntä läyliäisten jälkeen suunta  myötäpäivään kielsi ajamasta hänen piha alueen kautta . Kyseisen episodin voi välttää jos ei käänny oikealle talolantietä läyliäisistä tullessa vaan vasta Koivulan tieltä.  Kuulemma oli laskenut pyöräilijät.  Viime lauantaina 8 ja sunnuntaina klo 18 yksi. Tänään 14.10. Minä ja Arttu. Kunnioitetaan hänen periaatteita

----------


## alppu

> Hei jos ajatte Jari Kulmalan speksamaa Karkkilan hiekkatielenkkiä niin vihainen isäntä läyliäisten jälkeen suunta  myötäpäivään kielsi ajamasta hänen piha alueen kautta . Kyseisen episodin voi välttää jos ei käänny oikealle talolantietä läyliäisistä tullessa vaan vasta Koivulan tieltä.  Kuulemma oli laskenut pyöräilijät.  Viime lauantaina 8 ja sunnuntaina klo 18 yksi. Tänään 14.10. Minä ja Arttu. Kunnioitetaan hänen periaatteita



tämä on varmaan se omatekoinen puupuomi siinä keskellä polkua? Jos, niin pihapiiriksi väittäminen vaatii aikamoista mielikuvitusta. Kiinteistökartan mukaan se polku ei edes mene samalla tontilla kuin se lähin metsän takana oleva asuintalo.

----------


## Arto64

Joo omatekoinen puu puomi. Jari lupasi käydä tsekkaamassa vaihtoehdot reitille. Isäntä kyllä oli sika provosoitunut tilanteesta eli varoitus älkää käyttäkö sitä reittiä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-290-Sorlampi-Nupuri-44km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6036574

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Kun keskiviikon lenkin vetäjä ei vielä ilmoittautunut... ei tätä vielä tänä vuonna ajettu? Suunta 010 Kivistö-Silvola https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6454601

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna sitten pimeän illan ratoksi tuollainen pimeä reitti: cx-Lepuski-270-Loojärvi-Gumböle-46km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina aloitetaan IK-32:n pitkät lenkit seuran kerhohuoneelta (Vanha Lagstadintie 5, Espoo) klo 9:15. Ensimmäisenä tuollainen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28870961?beta=false

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huominen reitti: cx-Lepuski-340-Kalajärvi-Petikko-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6317296

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomisen lenkin ilmansuunta on 030 ja pituus 48 km. Jätetään tarkempi reitti julkaisematta koska se on hieman arveluttava.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tää: cx-Lepuski-075-Tapanila-Tattarisuo-39km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6656573

----------


## VPR

> Sunnuntaina aloitetaan IK-32:n pitkät lenkit seuran kerhohuoneelta (Vanha Lagstadintie 5, Espoo) klo 9:15.



Tällä viikolla näin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28963064?beta=false

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). [--]



Huomenna tämä: cx-Lepuski-315-Bodom-Sorvalampi-42km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6192325

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-250-Vanttila-Gumböle-42km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5889495

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-060-Puistola-Tapanila-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6640415

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-090-Pakila-Puotinharju-42km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6882372

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). [--]



Huomiseksi ei ole valmista reittisuunnitelmaa vaan reitti syntyy miten nyt aurattuja pätkiä sattuu eteen tulemaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Tänään ajetaan hitaita maastopätkiä Lepuskin lähellä että lämmöt pysyy päällä pakkasesta huolimatta. Otetaan lenkin rungoksi vaikka tuo viime vuonna ajettu reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26997194

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). [--]



Huomenna pakkasen pitäisi hellittää. Otetaan reitiksi: cx-Lepuski-240-Mankkaa-Kurttila-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084517

----------


## Jari Kulmala

cx-lepuski
Lumisateen pitäisi loppua iltapäivällä ja aurauskalusto on varmaan ehtinut jo joitain teitä aurata, joten ainakaan koko lenkkiä ei tarvitse ajaa umpihangessa. Reitti siis tilanteen mukaan. Poluille ei kannata vielä suunnata, eli ihan crossarikalustolla pärjää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna sää selkenee ja kylmenee. Käydään kokeilemassa jos pystyisi ajamaan tuon: cx-Lepuski-085-Pukinmäki-Kontula-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455
Jos keli on hidas niin oikaistaan ettei mene yli kahden tunnin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Kokeillaan huomenna ajaa tuo: cx-Lepuski-010-Kivistö-Silvola-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6454601

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huominen reitti: cx-Lepuski-215-Tapiola-Soukka-39km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084689 mutta keilaniemen kohdalla pitää vähän soveltaa

----------


## pasternak

Moi,

kysymys ei ehkä osu aivan oikeaan threadiin, mutta löytyisikö Espoonlahti-Kivenlahti -akselilta, tai 15-20km säteellä tuosta alueesta, vakituisia ajoporukoita, kun maantiekausi alkaa? Kokoontuisiko esim. Kivenlahen Teboililla vakioaikaan arkena väkeä, joka lähtee Kirkkonummen suuntaan tms.?

Olen käynyt monta vuotta HePo:n keskiviikkolenkeillä, mutta olen nyt muuttanut ja pelkästään siirtymä Mittatielle Vantaalle tuo matkaa päälle 40km. Siihen päälle 54km lenkki, ja siirtymä takaisin, mikä ei arkena enää ole minulle ajallisesti mahdollista. En millään haluaisi menettää arkena hyvää porukkaa, jonka kanssa voi mennä ~50km pyrähdyksen hyvässä vauhdissa. Löytyisikö tällaista vakioporukkaa arkena Espoon länsirajoilta? Toivekeskivauhdit olisivat jotain 32 km/h - 37 km/h riippuen kauden kunnosta, mutta ykköstavoitteena aluksi löytää vakioaika lenkeille, jos mahdollista.

----------


## Tassu

^ Jos vähän kelaat ketjua parin viime kesän ajalta niin saat käsityksen mitä on ollut. Luulisin, että torstaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan Bembölestä. Tiistaista en osaa esittää arvailuja, kun ei ole mitään käsitystä miten siinä viime vuonna pärjättiin. Sun vauhtihaarukkaan juuri tuo tiistai olis se.

----------


## VPR

Viime vuonna tiistaita ei juuri ajettu koska Lapinkyläntie revittiin auki koko kesäksi. Se on nyt valmis joten eiköhän tuota pyritä ajamaan tänäkin vuonna. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?55967

----------


## pasternak

> Viime vuonna tiistaita ei juuri ajettu koska Lapinkyläntie revittiin auki koko kesäksi. Se on nyt valmis joten eiköhän tuota pyritä ajamaan tänäkin vuonna. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?55967



Mahtavaa, kiitos! Näyttää juuri sopivalta, ja etäisyyskin kotoa Bembölen kahvituvalle on vielä maltillinen.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). [--]



Huomenna tuo, paitsi luulen että Pitkäkosken hiihtoladun vierus on peilijäässä, joten ajetaan Ylästöntietä pitkin cx-Lepuski-050-Pitkäkoski-Tikkurila-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6565052

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Otetaan huomisen lenkin rungoksi tuo, mutta ajetaan vähän lyhempänä ja muutenkin reitti saattaa vähän vaihtua. cx-Lepuski-045-Ylästö-Ruskeasanta-45km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6516767

----------


## Jari Kulmala

huominen reitti: cx-Lepuski-135-Lauttasaari-Töölönlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6996340

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna tuo: cx-Lepuski-218-Soukka-Suurpelto-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7085514



Kerran kaudessa Jarin Sello-lenkillä. Ei ollu mutaa :Hymy:  :Hymy:  Kiitän!

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna kauden päätöslenkki. Reitti on uusi, vielä numeroimaton: cx-Lepuski-Pakila-Kivikko-46km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28787087

----------


## Viineri

Pääsiäis Tupalenkki La 20.4 klo 10.

Normispekseillä; matkaa 100-120km, keskari alle 30km/h, näin alkukaudesta. 
Kaffeet puolimatkan krouvissa.

----------


## Matomatala

Polkaistaas myös Bembölen torstailenkit henkiin. Tuun paikalle huomenna klo 18. Ajellaan vähän lyhempi n. 40-45 km avauslenkki. Kannattaa ottaa valot vielä mukaan.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Polkaistaas myös Bembölen torstailenkit henkiin. Tuun paikalle huomenna klo 18. Ajellaan vähän lyhempi n. 40-45 km avauslenkki. Kannattaa ottaa valot vielä mukaan.



Tämän hetken suunnitelma on tulla mukaan. Yli 30km/h keskariin en pysty  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vectori

Hieno homma! Lähden itsekin mukaan, jos pyörä on kuosissa. Pelkkää traineria ajaessa koko talven en ole varma vaihteiden ja jarrujen nykytilasta.

----------


## Viineri

Tekaisin tuollaisen 124km lenkuran;
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29746796

Kahvit Lohjalla, Cafe Lauri, pitäisi olla auki.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Huom! sivulla oli  "_Cafe Lauri jää tämän päivän jälkeen pääsiäislomalle. Olemme lomalla 15.4.-22.4.2019"_

----------


## Tassu

> Pääsiäis Tupalenkki La 20.4 klo 10.
> 
> Normispekseillä; matkaa 100-120km, keskari alle 30km/h, näin alkukaudesta. 
> Kaffeet puolimatkan krouvissa.



Eiköhän sitä olla mukana.

----------


## Viineri

> Huom! sivulla oli  "_Cafe Lauri jää tämän päivän jälkeen pääsiäislomalle. Olemme lomalla 15.4.-22.4.2019"_




Pyhinä on ollut ennenkin hankaluuksia löytää kahvilaa Lohjalta, jos muut eivät ole auki, linja-autoasemalta saa kahvit.

----------


## Viineri

Käytiin 8,5 hlön voimin nykäisemässä tuo reilu 120km. Lohjaltakin löytyi lopulta hyvä ja auki oleva kahvila :Hymy: 

Porukka hajos Laurintiellä lopullisesti, heti sen jälkeen kun kävin sanomassa keulilla, että perä jää. 
Ei ollut kovin "The reilu meininki", eikä Tupalenkin etiketin mukaista :Irvistys:  
Toivotaan, että jatkossa ajetaan porukan mukaan, eikä ns. omaa ajoa.

----------


## kp63

Onhan sekin ihan jees, kunhan sanoo, että kiitos lenkistä ja ajan lopun yksin ja vähän kovempaa. Mutta niille, joille vauhti oli liian hiljainen, tervetuloa huomenna klo 9.00 Lahnuksen Shellille kokeilemaan vähän räpsäkämpää vauhtia IK32 kisarynkkytreeniin.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Porukka hajos Laurintiellä lopullisesti, heti sen jälkeen kun kävin sanomassa keulilla, että perä jää. 
> Ei ollut kovin "The reilu meininki", eikä Tupalenkin etiketin mukaista 
> Toivotaan, että jatkossa ajetaan porukan mukaan, eikä ns. omaa ajoa.



 Vaikka tipuin toivottomasti, meikäläiselle sopii sekä "The reilu meininki" että 15km/t:n nopeudella jatko omin voimin  :Leveä hymy:  kun Laurintieltä ei eksy. Luukin kartanon kahvila varmaan teki hyvän bisneksen kun söin heiltä melkein 20€:lla kaikkea mitä jäi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Lauantaina tarjolla aurinkoa, +19 astetta ja vuoden eka pitkä siivu. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Tauot Loukku (91 km) ja Tytyri (178 km). Keskari 28–30 km/h eli menee noin 10 h yhteensä.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29788534

----------


## pirtti

> Lauantaina tarjolla aurinkoa, +19 astetta ja vuoden eka pitkä siivu. Lähtö tuvalta klo 9. Tauot Loukku (91 km) ja Tytyri (178 km). Keskari 28–30 km/h eli menee noin 10 h yhteensä.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29788534



Ootkohan saamassa seuraa? Mulle liian pitkä mutta voisin ajella jonkin matkaa mukana, ainakin Selkiin ja sieltä sitten omia lyhyempiä reittejä pois.

----------


## JTJ

Pitkä lenkki kauniissa säässä kuulostaa oikein hyvältä, mukana.

----------


## pirtti

Reitin alussa on muuten aika revitty tuo Bodomin sivu, kiertäisin itse järven toiselta puolelta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Pre-giro lenkki ajetaan sunnuntaina 5.5. klo 11. Ajetaan Giron virallinen reitti. Lähtö siis Tapiolan Urheilupuistosta. Kokoontuminen n. 10 minuuttia ennen lähtöä, jolloin ajajat jaetaan nopeusryhmiin.


Ajetaan kolmessa ryhmässä (24, 28 ja 31+) mutta säädetään ryhmien lukumääriä ja nopeuksia tarvittessa. Tauko Veikkolan Nesteellä. 
Viime vuonna ajajia oli mukana n. 28.


Giro d' Espoon nettisivut: https://girodespoo.fi/kevat/


Tänä vuonna Giron reitistä todennäköisesti Bodomin kierto jätetään pois ja tilalle Kirkkonummella koukkaus Oitmäen ja Lapinkylän kautta.
Ajetaan siis se. eli: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29838567

----------


## Matomatala

Huominen 2.5 klo18 Bembölen lenkki jää minulta väliin. Olisko jatkossa mielestänne tarve kertoa reitti täällä etukäteen vaikka paria päivää ennen? Mahdollista olisi myös tehdä koko kaudelle ehdotetut reitit, joita voi sitten halutessaan käyttää. Vaihtoehtojahan ei nyt montaa ole. Mutta kun niitä kiertää eri suuntaan, niin saa siitä kymmenkunta järkevää reittiä.

----------


## kp63

Suosittelen tekemään, jos vaan intoa on. Oman kokemuksen mukaan monelle reititys on epämieluisaa. Itselle se on osa harrastusta.

----------


## EsaJ

> Huominen 2.5 klo18 Bembölen lenkki jää minulta väliin. Olisko jatkossa mielestänne tarve kertoa reitti täällä etukäteen vaikka paria päivää ennen? Mahdollista olisi myös tehdä koko kaudelle ehdotetut reitit, joita voi sitten halutessaan käyttää. Vaihtoehtojahan ei nyt montaa ole. Mutta kun niitä kiertää eri suuntaan, niin saa siitä kymmenkunta järkevää reittiä.



Ainakin näin kauden alkuun ryhmälenkeille mukaan kovasti yrittävä olisi kiitollinen kaikesta tiedosta, mitä missä ja milloin ja mihin suuntaan ja millä vauhdilla  :Vink:

----------


## Heikki

pre Giro d'Espoo 28-nopeusryhmän ajoaikainen keskari oli 28,2km/h.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2344220327

----------


## snow

*Bembölen kahvituvalta tiistaisin klo 18.00. Lenkin keskinopeus on 20-24 km/h.* Reitit noin 45 km, kesto noin 2h.

(Ensimmäinen lenkki ti 14.5.2019)

Itselläni on tarkoituksena käydä aina viikoittain tällaisella lenkillä ja porukassa ajaminen on kivempaa. Joten tervetuloa siis mukaan!

Tarkoituksena on siis ajaa siten, että kaikki pysyvät mukana ja ketään ei jätetä porukasta. Tällä lenkillä ajetaan ylämäet hyvin rauhallisesti ja tarvittaessa mäkien jälkeen odotetaan porukka kasaan. Pyöräsuositus: maantiepyörä tai cyclocrosspyörä

Saa myös mainostaa kaikille, joiden arvelee etsivän sopivan hidasta maantielenkkiporukkaa. Esim. puolisot, kaverit, perheenjäsenet, tuttavat, työkaverit...

Säävaraus - en tule vetämään lenkkiä sateella.
Ilmoitan muutoksista tässä ketjussa.

t. Elina

----------


## Matomatala

En pääse ylihuomenna Bembölen klo 18 lenkille. To 16.5. nähdään.

----------


## vectori

Lauantailenkki 11.5. Klo 10

Bembölestä lenkki Lottamuseolle Tuusulanjärvelle, jossa pidetään kahvittelutauko. Matkaa yhteensä 122 km ja keskinopeus 27-28 km/h.

Check out this route on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KEp49g5gvW — Tuusulanjärvi-Röykkä-Velskola

----------


## Matomatala

Bembölen torstailenkki 16.5 klo 18. 28-ryhmän reitti Röylä-Klaukkala-Lepsämä 53 km.: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/18813736

----------


## PelkonenBrother

En keksinyt parempaa ketjua joten kysytään täällä. Onko Kauklahti - Veikkola välin tietyöt valmiina? Eli pääseekö Lapinkyläntietä läpi ilman taluttamista?

----------


## huotah

^On ja pääsee.

----------


## snow

En pääse vetämään rauhallista 20-24 km/h lenkkiä tiistaina 21.5.2019

Seuraavan kerran taas 28.5.2019.

Jos nyt vasta huomaan tällaisen lenkin olemassa olon, niin katso tarkemmat speksit pari postausta ylempää!

----------


## VPR

Ensi viikonloppuna voisi ajella säiden salliessa pitkää siivua. Pientä sateen uhkaa ilmassa mutta laitetaan reitti mietintämyssyyn hautumaan.

----------


## vectori

Lauantai PK-lenkki 25.5.

Reitti: Bemböle-Inkoo-Lohja-Veikkola 130 km, 28 km / h.
Tauko: Inkoon satamassa Delta Cafessa. Lohjalla ja Veikkolassa on myös helppo pysähtyä, jos tulee yllättäen tarvetta.

Jos näyttää siltä, että osa porukasta haluaa mennä kovempaa vauhtia, niin jaetaan ryhmä kahtia mieluummin tauolla Inkoossa puolessa matkassa.

https://www.strava.com/routes/19016977

----------


## Matomatala

Huomisen 23.5 Bembölen lenkin reitti vauhtiryhmälle 28: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30052818. Lähtö siis klo 18. 
Mulle toi Nummelan seutu ei ole ihan tutuinta. Onko reitti teidän enemmän siellä ajaneiden mielestä näin ok?

----------


## Tassu

> Huomisen 23.5 Bembölen lenkin reitti vauhtiryhmälle 28: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30052818. Lähtö siis klo 18. 
> Mulle toi Nummelan seutu ei ole ihan tutuinta. Onko reitti teidän enemmän siellä ajaneiden mielestä näin ok?



On toi noin ihan ok, mut ite ajaisin varmaan näin
Pillistöntie-Asemantie-Juhanintie-Lohjantie-Mäntytie-Kuoppanummentie-Enäjärventie-Ojakkalantie

tai Lohjantien jälkeen vasuriin Vihdintielle ja sit Ojakkalantielle.

----------


## VPR

> Ensi viikonloppuna voisi ajella säiden salliessa pitkää siivua. Pientä sateen uhkaa ilmassa mutta laitetaan reitti mietintämyssyyn hautumaan.



Lupaa sen verran viileetä keliä ja iltaa kohti sateen uhkaa että jätän pitkän tältä viikolta väliin.

----------


## VPR

> On toi noin ihan ok, mut ite ajaisin varmaan näin
> Pillistöntie-Asemantie-Juhanintie-Lohjantie-Mäntytie-Kuoppanummentie-Enäjärventie-Ojakkalantie
> 
> tai Lohjantien jälkeen vasuriin Vihdintielle ja sit Ojakkalantielle.



Tuo Pillistöntien pohjoinen osa taitaa olla aika tuore, en muista ajaneeni siitä eikä näy Street viewissä. Satelliitissa ja Google-kartassa kyllä näkyy.

----------


## FatLady

Onko 25 - 27 km/h -tahtisia lenkkejä enää missään? Kahvituvan torstai-lenkit lienee nykyään vähän reippaampia ja tiistait hitaampia...

Olenko ainut väliinputoaja?...?

t FL

----------


## vectori

Lauantaina lähtö on siis kello 10 kahvituvalta. Oli näköjään unohtunut mainita.

----------


## vectori

Näyttää niin sateiselta koko päivä, että passataan lenkki tällä kertaa.

----------


## piscis

> Onko 25 - 27 km/h -tahtisia lenkkejä enää missään? Kahvituvan torstai-lenkit lienee nykyään vähän reippaampia ja tiistait hitaampia...
> 
> Olenko ainut väliinputoaja?...?
> 
> t FL



Jooo, mullekin sopisi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piscis

Onko 30.5 joku lenkki aamupäivästä, 25-28km/h bembölestä? 50-100km....tai löytyisikö seuraa tästä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

Eiköhän "välivauhtiseenkin" löydy lähtijöitä jos vain kertoo aikeistaan rohkeasti ja vaikka jo ennen lähtöä täällä. Saattaa muitakin innostua mukaan. Nykyiset ryhmät ovat pitkälti muodostuneet siltä pohjalta mitä lenkillä joka viikko käyvät ovat halunneet ajaa.

----------


## Matomatala

Ylihuomisen reitti on perussettiä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30111008
Lähdetään siis to 30.5. klo 18 Bembölestä. Vauhti 28. 
25-27 nopeutta voin oikein hyvin ajaa, kun joku vain sitä paikalla toivoo. Kyllä se nopeampi ryhmä aina muodostuu.

----------


## pirtti

> Onko 30.5 joku lenkki aamupäivästä, 25-28km/h bembölestä? 50-100km....tai löytyisikö seuraa tästä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mä voin lähteä, mitä aiempi lähtö sitä parempi mulle. Voin reitittää toiveiden mukaan jonkun 80-120km ja vetää vaikka koko matkan tota 28 mutta voin ajaa hiljempaakin ja muutkin saa vetää. 

Esim klo 10 lähtö ja ajetaan joku Bemböle-Vitträsk-Pikkala-Siuntio-Kahvimaa-Veikkola-Bemböle joka on ehkä sen 80-90km (voin piirtää reitin jos ehdin/jaksan). Jos haluaa pidemmän niin sama setti alussa ja lopussa mutta Virkkalan St1 kautta on sitten 120km.


[edit2] yleisön pyynnöstä ajellaan noin 26km/h ainakin alkuun, tauko Café Fanjunkars http://www.fanjunkars.fi/ noin 50km kohdalla (toivottavasti on auki, jos ei ole niin jatketaan 4-5km Pikkalaan huoltoasemalle).

[edit3] vaihdetaan suuntaa niin saadaan tauko puolenvälin toiselle puolen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30112761

----------


## piscis

> Ylihuomisen reitti on perussettiä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30111008
> Lähdetään siis to 30.5. klo 18 Bembölestä. Vauhti 28. 
> 25-27 nopeutta voin oikein hyvin ajaa, kun joku vain sitä paikalla toivoo. Kyllä se nopeampi ryhmä aina muodostuu.



, itse voisin päivällä mennä kun vapaa päivä...täytyy miettiä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mattipuh

Voisin koettaa mukaan jos saa perhevapaita. Klo10 startti?

----------


## Tassu

> Ylihuomisen reitti on perussettiä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30111008
> Lähdetään siis to 30.5. klo 18 Bembölestä. Vauhti 28. 
> 25-27 nopeutta voin oikein hyvin ajaa, kun joku vain sitä paikalla toivoo. Kyllä se nopeampi ryhmä aina muodostuu.



Jos keli on huomenillalla kohdallaan ja jos saavun paikalle niin voidaan ajaa sitä 30 tai vähän yli -vauhtia pikkasen modattu reitti eli
9,5km kohdalla (Järvikylä) suoraan Lapinkyläntielle (tähän kohtaan voidaan tulla yhdessä porukassa, jos porukkaa ei liikaa yhteen ryhmään)
n. 16km kohdalla Aavarannan jälkeen Kirkkonummen koukkaus
tästä tulee n. 65km
veikkola-bemböle voidaan ajaa vielä vähän kovemmin jos porukka siitä intoutuu

----------


## mattipuh

jotain tollaista meinasin aamusta kelailla. Jos ei oo muita lähdössä niin en kouki Bembölen kautta. Keskari varmaan siinä 28-30km/h, riippuen sykkeistä ja tuulesta. tavoite ajella PKta/palauttavaa..
https://www.strava.com/routes/19218845

----------


## pirtti

> Voisin koettaa mukaan jos saa perhevapaita. Klo10 startti?



Jep, mun vetämä lenkki siis huomenna torstaina 30.5. Kahvituvalta klo 10:00 liikkeelle. 

Ajetaan 25-28km/h tahtia hitaimman osallistujan mukaan (kunhan pystyy siihen siihen 25km/h 4h ajan). 

Jos on epävarma ryhmäajosta niin klo 9.50 kieppeillä tarjolla 5min pikaopastus ryhmäajoon.

Jos on epävarma 4h suorituksesta niin reitillä on ainakin yksi helppo oikaisu. (Sekä loppupuolella junarata  :Hymy:  )

Reitti noin 96km: 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30112761

1 tauko joko Siuntiossa tai Pikkalassa (50-55km paikkeilla)

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 2.6. Klo 10 Bemböle

Ajetaan sama speksi kuin oli tarkoitus edellisenä lauantaina. 28 km / h keskinopeus ja tauko Inkoon satamassa.

----------


## mattipuh

> jotain tollaista meinasin aamusta kelailla. Jos ei oo muita lähdössä niin en kouki Bembölen kautta. Keskari varmaan siinä 28-30km/h, riippuen sykkeistä ja tuulesta. tavoite ajella PKta/palauttavaa..
> https://www.strava.com/routes/19218845



Hyvä oli ajella, joskin lohjalta siuntioon melko naseva vastanen / sivutuuli..!

----------


## piscis

> Jep, mun vetämä lenkki siis huomenna torstaina 30.5. Kahvituvalta klo 10:00 liikkeelle. 
> 
> Ajetaan 25-28km/h tahtia hitaimman osallistujan mukaan (kunhan pystyy siihen siihen 25km/h 4h ajan). 
> 
> Jos on epävarma ryhmäajosta niin klo 9.50 kieppeillä tarjolla 5min pikaopastus ryhmäajoon.
> 
> Jos on epävarma 4h suorituksesta niin reitillä on ainakin yksi helppo oikaisu. (Sekä loppupuolella junarata  )
> 
> Reitti noin 96km: 
> ...



KIIIIIIITOS,  olipa kivaa :-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Eronen

Kiitos Pirtille, ja tietenkin koko porukalle, (yht. meitä oli 8,)erittäin mukavasta ja rennosta lenkistä !

----------


## pirtti

> Kiitos Pirtille, ja tietenkin koko porukalle, (yht. meitä oli 8,)erittäin mukavasta ja rennosta lenkistä !



Joo oli hyvä porukka, kiitos osallistujille.

Vauhti vähän karkasi sovitusta tosin, karkasi jo munkin vedossa mutta vielä enemmän sitten muitten vedossa. Jatkossa koitetaan pitää vähän paremmin kiinni sovitusta speksistä, mutta kaikki tuntuivat kuitenkin tulevan suht ok mukana tänään.

----------


## vectori

Osaako joku Porvooseen ja itäänpäin enemmän polkenut sanoa onko tämä reitti ihan ok?
Olisi tarkoitus polkea joku viikonloppu Porvooseen porukalla, kun saisi ensin hyvin reitin speksattua  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/routes/19265215

----------


## JTJ

Jos haluaa välttää noita isompia teitä, niin menomatkalla voi tehdä mutkia Immersbyntien ja Spjutsundin kautta. Paluumatkalla reitti kääntyy Vanhalta Kuninkaantieltä Ollkärrintielle juuri ennen Öljytietä. Sitä kannattaa ajaa loppuun asti ja sitten koukata Nikkilän kautta. Loppumatkasta ajaisin mieluummin Korsontietä Ruotsinkylän kautta Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## pirtti

> Osaako joku Porvooseen ja itäänpäin enemmän polkenut sanoa onko tämä reitti ihan ok?
> Olisi tarkoitus polkea joku viikonloppu Porvooseen porukalla, kun saisi ensin hyvin reitin speksattua 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/19265215



Voi sen noinkin varmaan ajaan, tämä mielestäni tosi hyvä reitti, joskin vähän pidempi:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28151392



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

Kiitos neuvoista!
Muokkaan reittiä vähän lähempänä paremmaksi. Matkaa tulisi kuitenkin maks. 150 km.

----------


## pirtti

*Su iltäpäivän noin 70km*

Sää lämpenee tänään iltapäivää ja alkuiltaa kohden ja omaan aikatauluun sopii lähtö myöhemmin muutenkin.

Lähden Tuvalta aikaisintaan klo 16 reittinä (voidaan neuvotella myös hieman myöhempi lähtöaika):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30157051
Vauhti on jotain 27-29km/h jos ajan yksin (tai vedän koko matkan). 
Mukaan sopii liittyä ja jos tulee muita niin voidaan säädellä vauhtia jostain 26-30km/h väliltä toiveiden mukaan.
Huomatkaa kuitenkin vaikka yksityisviestillä jos olette tulossa niin tiedän odottaa tai olla odottamatta muita.

Tiedän että Bodomin sivussa on pätkä tietyötä, mutta jos se ei ole kahdessa viikossa kovasti pahentunut niin sen kanssa pärjää. Laurintien päällyste on myös vähän mitä sattuu mutta kyllä senkin ajaa.

----------


## Henkka-

Hei, sopiiko lenkeille tulla seuran ulkopuolelta? Edustan kisoissa Vaasaa, kun vasta juuri muuttanut Espooseen.

----------


## Matomatala

Kyllä sopii

----------


## Matomatala

Torstai 6.6. lenkkinä mäkitreeniä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30178655
Ajetaan siis "Rinnekodin" mäki kahteen kertaan vapaavauhdilla. Lähtö Bembölestä klo 18.

Kerrataan tässä 28 -ryhmän speksi: Eli tarkoitus on ajaa rauhallisesti. Hyväkuntoiselle tämä on pk- lenkki. Etenkin ylämäet hyvin matalilla tehoilla. 

Veto vaihtuu telaketjuna myötäpäivään. Vetojen pituutta ei ole tarkkaan määritelty, mutta sopiva aika vedossa on n. 3-5 min. 

Ja siis rauhallisesti! Vedossakin sykkeet on tarkoitus olla alhaalla. Hiljempaa voidaan aina mennä. Mikään meriitti ei ole mennä yli 28ia. Ja lenkille saavat kaikki osallistua. Tarvittaessa lähdössä perehdytän ryhmäajon sääntöihin.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 9.6. klo 10 Bemböle

PK-lenkki Järvenpään Cafe Aulikseen. Keskinopeus on 28 km/h ja matkaa kertyy 126 km.

Reitti kulkee Nurmijärven kautta Järvenpäähän ja Sipooseen. Paluumatka tullaan kehä-3 pyörätietä.
https://www.strava.com/routes/19358022

----------


## pirtti

La 8.6. 120km Bembölestä, 26-27km/h, lähtö klo 9:30

Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan Bembölestä lauantaina tämmöisen 120km kiepin aika rauhallisesti, varmaan yli 25km/h mutta koitetaan pitää alle 28 tai max 28km/h.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30190529
Tauko Virkkalan St1, noin 72km kohdalla

Lähtö klo 9:30

----------


## VPR

Ajoin eilen Bodomin länsipuolen Kunnarlantietä ja siellä oli vedetty uutta asfalttia kaikkiin muihin sorapätkiin paitsi liikennevalojen välille. Ehkä projekti valmistuu sittenkin kyltin ilmoittamassa 6/2019 -aikataulussa.

----------


## piscis

> <B>La 8.6. 120km Bembölestä, 26-27km/h (klo 9?? tai 10 - päivitetään lopullinen lähtöaika)</B>
> 
> Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan Bembölestä lauantaina tämmöisen 120km kiepin aika rauhallisesti, varmaan yli 25km/h mutta koitetaan pitää alle 28 tai max 28km/h.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30190529
> Tauko Virkkalan St1, noin 72km kohdassa.
> 
> Lähtisin itse mielelläni jo klo 9 mutta jos klo 10 lähdöllä saa paremmin seuraa niin se on vielä ok.
> 
> ...



Voisin ehkä tulla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EsaJ

> <B>La 8.6. 120km Bembölestä, 26-27km/h (klo 9?? tai 10 - päivitetään lopullinen lähtöaika)</B>
> 
> Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan Bembölestä lauantaina tämmöisen 120km kiepin aika rauhallisesti, varmaan yli 25km/h mutta koitetaan pitää alle 28 tai max 28km/h.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30190529
> Tauko Virkkalan St1, noin 72km kohdassa.
> 
> Lähtisin itse mielelläni jo klo 9 mutta jos klo 10 lähdöllä saa paremmin seuraa niin se on vielä ok.
> 
> ...



Voisin kans tulla. Jos lähtö 10:00 niin ehtis vanhan kroppa herätä kans  :Vink:

----------


## pirtti

> Voisin kans tulla. Jos lähtö 10:00 niin ehtis vanhan kroppa herätä kans



Kompromissi lähtöaika 9:30.

Toivottavasti saadaan edes pieni porukka. Ajetaan mäet rauhallisesti ja voidaan ajaa lähempänä 26 kuin 28, sen mukaan mitä toivotaan.

----------


## EsaJ

> Kompromissi lähtöaika 9:30.
> 
> Toivottavasti saadaan edes pieni porukka. Ajetaan mäet rauhallisesti ja voidaan ajaa lähempänä 26 kuin 28, sen mukaan mitä toivotaan.



Kompromissi ok. Kerrointa pintaan ja juomaa mukaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Löytyykö kiinnostusta ajella huomenna lauantaina muuten sama kuin pirtti'n speksaama, mutta 30 vauhtia? Musta tuntuu, että en pysty 26.

----------


## piscis

> Kompromissi lähtöaika 9:30.
> 
> Toivottavasti saadaan edes pieni porukka. Ajetaan mäet rauhallisesti ja voidaan ajaa lähempänä 26 kuin 28, sen mukaan mitä toivotaan.



Sinulla muuten täynnä sun in-box, eli ei voi lähettää yks viestejä sinulle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

Huom! Sunnuntain lenkki onkin peruttu esteen takia.

Mennään lauantaina klo 9.30 pirtin speksaamalle lenkille. Vauhtiryhmä varmaan muodostuu myös 28-30 nopeuteen, johon itse osallistun, jos porukkaa riittää.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Eipä näytä kukaan huomiseksi (la 8.6.) pitempää siivua vielä speksanneen. Joten tässä tulee:
Suomusjärvi - Vaskia - Mustio 245 km
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29797460
Kolmella tauolla: Suomusjärvi 69 km, Salo 136 km, Virkkala 200 km
(reitti pitkulaistamalla modattu VP:n kevään lenkistä)
Lähtö Bembölestä klo 9. Kesto n. 8,5 h ja keskari n. 30

----------


## pirtti

> Huom! Sunnuntain lenkki onkin peruttu esteen takia.
> 
> Mennään lauantaina klo 9.30 pirtin speksaamalle lenkille. Vauhtiryhmä varmaan muodostuu myös 28-30 nopeuteen, johon itse osallistun, jos porukkaa riittää.



Hienoa jos saadaan hyvä porukka. Voidaan tarvittaessa jakaa kahtia joo.

Mä ajan kyllä myös sunnuntaina. Jos on muitakin kiinnostuneita niin voidaan katsoa että pidetäänkö alkuperäinen speksi, vai muokataanko jotenkin.

----------


## EsaJ

> Hienoa jos saadaan hyvä porukka. Voidaan tarvittaessa jakaa kahtia joo.
> 
> Mä ajan kyllä myös sunnuntaina. Jos on muitakin kiinnostuneita niin voidaan katsoa että pidetäänkö alkuperäinen speksi, vai muokataanko jotenkin.



Tarkoittaako tämä mahdollisesti reittimuutoksia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AriKuu

> Löytyykö kiinnostusta ajella huomenna lauantaina muuten sama kuin pirtti'n speksaama, mutta 30 vauhtia? Musta tuntuu, että en pysty 26.



@Tassu, kiinnostaa. Voi olla, että joudun ajamaan Tuusulanjärven kierron, mutta jos tuun tuvalle, niin voisin ajella sun kanssa tuota vähän ripeämpää vauhtia. Olihan se 930?

----------


## Tassu

Joo, 9.30.

Mikä on tuusulanjärven kierto?
(jaa, taisin googlailla jo vastauksen)

----------


## AriKuu

Vahvistui, että pääsen mukaan. Tulen porukkaan Mankin ST1:ltä. 



> Joo, 9.30.
> 
> Mikä on tuusulanjärven kierto?
> (jaa, taisin googlailla jo vastauksen)

----------


## wilier-08

> Eipä näytä kukaan huomiseksi (la 8.6.) pitempää siivua vielä speksanneen. Joten tässä tulee:
> Suomusjärvi - Vaskia - Mustio 245 km
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29797460
> Kolmella tauolla: Suomusjärvi 69 km, Salo 136 km, Virkkala 200 km
> (reitti pitkulaistamalla modattu VP:n kevään lenkistä)
> Lähtö Bembölestä klo 9. Kesto n. 8,5 h ja keskari n. 30



Reitti kulkee kotiseudullani,Kärkelässä uusi pinta.

----------


## pirtti

> Tarkoittaako tämä mahdollisesti reittimuutoksia? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ajetaan vaan se speksattu. En osaa sitä mutta navigaattorilla sitten, jollei joku muu reititä. Mun tahti on siinä 30 tai vähän alle (tänään ajettiin kolmisin 29.3 ja se oli sopivan kevyt), aurinkokannella vähän enemmän jos on kovasti vetohalukkaita paljon.

Sateen pitäisi loppua ennen tuota klo 10 mutta jos ei lopu ja kovasti sataa niin en lähde.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Eipä näytä kukaan huomiseksi (la 8.6.) pitempää siivua vielä speksanneen. Joten tässä tulee:
> Suomusjärvi - Vaskia - Mustio 245 km
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29797460
> Kolmella tauolla: Suomusjärvi 69 km, Salo 136 km, Virkkala 200 km
> (reitti pitkulaistamalla modattu VP:n kevään lenkistä)
> Lähtö Bembölestä klo 9. Kesto n. 8,5 h ja keskari n. 30



Eipä sitten vielä ajettukaan tätä sillä muita ei lähtöön löytynyt enkä sitten yksin viitsinyt ajaa edestakaisin joten lähdinkin ajamaan Porvoon suuntaan ja Herttoniemestä sainkin lenkille kaverin mukaan. Työpäivän mittainen lenkki sitten saatiinkin aikaan. Lopussa hellekeli meinasi jo viedä ajajista mehut ja yhden vetäjän taktiikalla keskari jäi reippaasti alle 30:n.

----------


## pirtti

> Sunnuntai 9.6. klo 10 Bemböle
> 
> PK-lenkki Järvenpään Cafe Aulikseen. Keskinopeus on 28 km/h ja matkaa kertyy 126 km.
> 
> Reitti kulkee Nurmijärven kautta Järvenpäähän ja Sipooseen. Paluumatka tullaan kehä-3 pyörätietä.
> https://www.strava.com/routes/19358022



Vetäjä ei siis pääse paikalle tänään, mutta sateet meni ohi ja päästään lempeässä 20-22C auringonpaisteessa ajelemaan. Voin reitittää, toivottavasti saan muita mukaan vetomiehiksi  :Hymy: 

Ajetaan alkuperäisen speksin mukaan noin 28km/h

----------


## Matomatala

Minulla on kahden viikon tauko Bembölen torstailenkeistä. (Ensin Vättern, sitten Juhannus) 27.6. seuraavan kerran.

----------


## VPR

Viikonloppuna voisi ajaa sen pitkän mikä jäi toukokuussa ajamatta. Sunnuntai näyttää tällä hetkellä paremmalta joten laitetaan alustavasti siihen. Tuvalta klo 9 lähtö https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30050852. Vauhti noin 28–30 km/h ja taukoja voitaisiin pitää Riihimäellä (75 km), Hämeenlinnassa (125 km) ja Pilpalan Lättiksellä (195 km).

----------


## snow

> *Bembölen kahvituvalta tiistaisin klo 18.00. Lenkin keskinopeus on 20-24 km/h.* Reitit noin 45 km, kesto noin 2h.
> 
> Itselläni on tarkoituksena käydä aina viikoittain tällaisella lenkillä ja porukassa ajaminen on kivempaa. Joten tervetuloa siis mukaan!
> 
> Tarkoituksena on siis ajaa siten, että kaikki pysyvät mukana ja ketään ei jätetä porukasta. Tällä lenkillä ajetaan ylämäet hyvin rauhallisesti ja tarvittaessa mäkien jälkeen odotetaan porukka kasaan. Pyöräsuositus: maantiepyörä tai cyclocrosspyörä
> 
> Saa myös mainostaa kaikille, joiden arvelee etsivän sopivan hidasta maantielenkkiporukkaa. Esim. puolisot, kaverit, perheenjäsenet, tuttavat, työkaverit...
> 
> Säävaraus - en tule vetämään lenkkiä sateella.
> ...



En ole tänään 11.6. ajamassa lenkkiä. 
Ensi viikolla uusi yritys! 

ps. ois kiva saada vielä pari ihmistä lisää tälle lenkille

----------


## GrasaJussi

> En ole tänään 11.6. ajamassa lenkkiä. 
> Ensi viikolla uusi yritys! 
> 
> ps. ois kiva saada vielä pari ihmistä lisää tälle lenkille



Tänään olisi mulle sopinut just tällainen lenkki.

----------


## snow

> Tänään olisi mulle sopinut just tällainen lenkki.



Voi lähtöpaikalle silti mennä katsomaan, jos sinne joku muukin ilmaantuu. Toistaiseksi ei vaan ole ollut suuri suosio tällä lenkillä.
Yleensä on ajettu perinteinen Veikkola-Kylmälä-Lapinkylä-Kauklahti-lenkki.

Ehkä sulle sopii myös ensi viikolla tai tulevina viikkoina?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.


Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus n. 28-30 km/h.


Tällä lenkillä ajetaan yhdessä isossa ryhmässä (ainakin aikaisemmin muu liikenne on ollut hyvin rauhallista). Aikaisempina vuosina on ollut mukana n. 20 ajajaa.


Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin kesän perjantaihin tai mahdollisesti juhannuspäivään (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään)


Reitti: Espoo-Karkkila-Lohja-Espoo, 165 km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895
Taukopaikka Karkkilan ABC ja Tyryri Lohja ABC.
Takaisin ollaan joskus kello 0-1 välillä.


Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta pikku varoitusvalotuikkua eteen ja taakse suosittelen mukaan. Toisaalta hämärässä Evitskogintien reikiä ei helposti näe, joten eipä hyvät valotkaan haitaksi ole.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.


Vetovuorojen ottaminen on erittäin vapaaehtoista. KP on luvannut vetää tasaista vauhtia kärjessä koko matkan.

----------


## HaPi

Hei,
onko näille Espoon lenkeille tervetulleita kaikki vai ovatko tarkoitettuja pelkästään seuran jäsenille?

----------


## VPR

Kaikki mitä täällä julkisesti mainostetaan on tarkoitettu kaikille.

----------


## pirtti

Onko launantaille mitään noin 100km 28-30km/h lenkkiä tiedossa Bembölestä vain piirränkö minä jotain? 

Mulle sopis tällä kertaa klo 10 lähtö ja ehkä vähän alta 100 ennemmin kuin yli.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Piirsin 107km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30261287

muutkin reitit käy, tää vaan ehdotus.

----------


## pirtti

> Piirsin 107km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30261287
> 
> muutkin reitit käy, tää vaan ehdotus.



Mulla olis tuota mukaileva vastaehdotus, vähän lyhyempi ja ei 25-tien sivua joka on aika epämukava ajaa (kova liikenne).

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30263923

Tauko Siippoon Nesteellä 49km.

Miten tämä la klo 10 ja 28-30?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Forestmanni

Täällä yksi, joka ilmoittautuu reissuun mukaan. Hyvä reitti, hyvä vauhti ja sääennuste kunnossa. Voiko elämältä enempää vaatia?

----------


## VPR

> Viikonloppuna voisi ajaa sen pitkän mikä jäi toukokuussa ajamatta. Sunnuntai näyttää tällä hetkellä paremmalta joten laitetaan alustavasti siihen. Tuvalta klo 9 lähtö https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30050852. Vauhti noin 28–30 km/h ja taukoja voitaisiin pitää Riihimäellä (75 km), Hämeenlinnassa (125 km) ja Pilpalan Lättiksellä (195 km).



Sunnuntai näyttää yhä hyvältä joten silloin tämä vuorossa.

----------


## vectori

Mä lähden myös mukaan lauantaina.

----------


## Matt Svart

mukana ollaan lauantain lenkillä

----------


## Mikael Haukkala

Lauantain lenkillä mukana! 👍

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntain pitkällä oli neljä iikoolaista mukana ja suotuisien tuulien myötä keskari nousi hieman yli speksin 31,4 km/h. Tänään on sitten taas tarjolla hidasta ja nopeaa lenkkiä. Tervetuloa viettämään lämmintä hellepäivän iltaa.

----------


## Matt Svart

Lähden tänään Bembölestä 18 lenkille, noin 28-30 km/h, ehkä noin 50-60 km, mukaan saa tulla jos haluaa

----------


## vectori

Tuun mukaan kuudelta!

----------


## VPR

Aikataulurajoittamattomille on myös tarjolla aiemmin mainostettu kesäpäivänseisauksen pidempi iltalenkki.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Aikataulurajoittamattomille on myös tarjolla aiemmin mainostettu kesäpäivänseisauksen pidempi iltalenkki.



Sille osallistutaan. Bembölessä klo 18.

----------


## VJJP

Onko porukalla mielenkiintoa lähteä 30.6.2018 pidemmälle lenkille 200+
Reittiä en ole vielä edes miettinyt joten jos innokkaita löytyy niin rakennetaan reitti sen mukaisesti minne halutaan mennä. Keskariksi olin ajatellut 30-> riippuen paljonko jengiä tulee mukaan. Lähtö kahvituvalta

----------


## pirtti

Onko huomenna torstaina tuvalta noin 30km/h lenkkiä normaalisti klo 18? Tai jos ei ole muuta vetäjää/speksiä, niin onko kiinnostuneita jos piirrän jonkun rinkulan?

----------


## Henkka-

> Onko huomenna torstaina tuvalta noin 30km/h lenkkiä normaalisti klo 18? Tai jos ei ole muuta vetäjää/speksiä, niin onko kiinnostuneita jos piirrän jonkun rinkulan?



Tulossa.

----------


## Matomatala

Oon tulossa, mutta puolikuntoisena. Eli ajan max. 25 km/h keskarilla. Suuntana Lepsämä n. 50km. Nähdään tänään klo 18 Bembölessä.

----------


## pirtti

Mulla oli tämmönen 65km kieppi mielessä 30km/h ryhmälle, voidaan kyllä lyhentää helposti jos on kiire pois (tai ajaa lujempaa jos on vetomiehiä): 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30385566
Kaikki muutkin reitit ja ehdotukset tosin sopii hyvin. Tulen tuvalle jos ei ihan valtavasti sada, juuri nyt Ruoholahdessa sataa niin paljon että tällä sateella en lähtisi, mutta pitäisi kirkastua iltapäivän myötä.

----------


## pirtti

*Sunnuntai 30.6.* ja Lauantai 29.6. 

*Sunnuntaina Tuvalta klo 10 28-30km/h 
*Reittiehdotus Karkkilaan 120km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30390524 
Tauko Karkkilassa esim https://www.puustinna.fi/ noin 57km (tätä pistoa ei ole piirretty reitille, mutta se on noin 100m Karkkilan keskustan käännöksen kohdassa) 
En ole itse ajanut (muistaakseni) Vanjärventietä, mutta pikaisella google streetview tutkinnalla on kestopäällystetty ja jopa ihan ok kuntoinen. 

*Launataina* ajan
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30132283
Tauko Porkkala Marin https://www.visitespoo.fi/fi/palvelu/porkala-marin/
Mutta voi olla että joudun omista aikatauluista johtuen lähtemään jo 9-9:30 tuvalta. Jos on tästä kiinnostuneita niin huikatkaa. Otan kyllä mielellään muita mukaan ja voidaan sopia tarkka lähtöaika. Vauhti tuulesta (ja  toiveista ja vetäjistä riippuen) 28-32km/h 


Edelleen Lauantaina 6.7. _alustavasti 
_https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30282109
Noin 30km/h 
Kahdella tauolla, ensimmäinen https://majatalobox.fi 63km
Tämä toimii myös allekirjoittaneen syntymäpäivälenkkinä :-)

----------


## VPR

Vanjärventie on ihan OK. Vihdissä on varmaan tarkoitus ajaa kylänraittia eikä rannan hiekkapolkua pitkin.

Tänä viikonloppuna en pääse ajamaan mutta ensi viikolla olis tarkoitus ajaa taas pidempi lenkki (250+) idän suuntaan. Katsellaan näitä lähempänä.

----------


## Tassu

> *Sunnuntaina Tuvalta klo 10 28-30km/h 
> *Reittiehdotus Karkkilaan 120km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30390524 
> Tauko Karkkilassa esim https://www.puustinna.fi/ noin 57km (tätä pistoa ei ole piirretty reitille, mutta se on noin 100m Karkkilan keskustan käännöksen kohdassa)



Puustinna on se vakitaukopaikka Karkkilassa lauantai lenkeillä. Koska se on sunnuntaisin kiinni.

----------


## carp

> *Launataina* ajan
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30132283
> Tauko Porkkala Marin https://www.visitespoo.fi/fi/palvelu/porkala-marin/
> Mutta voi olla että joudun omista aikatauluista johtuen lähtemään jo 9-9:30 tuvalta. Jos on tästä kiinnostuneita niin huikatkaa. Otan kyllä mielellään muita mukaan ja voidaan sopia tarkka lähtöaika. Vauhti tuulesta (ja  toiveista ja vetäjistä riippuen) 28-32km/h



Tämä huomisen Porkkalan lenkki näyttää kiinnostavalta ja voisin lähteä mukaan. Yhdeksältä tai sen jälkeen sopisi hyvin.

----------


## Henkka-

> *Sunnuntai 30.6.* ja Lauantai 29.6. 
> 
> *Sunnuntaina Tuvalta klo 10 28-30km/h 
> *Reittiehdotus Karkkilaan 120km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30390524 
> Tauko Karkkilassa esim https://www.puustinna.fi/ noin 57km (tätä pistoa ei ole piirretty reitille, mutta se on noin 100m Karkkilan keskustan käännöksen kohdassa) 
> En ole itse ajanut (muistaakseni) Vanjärventietä, mutta pikaisella google streetview tutkinnalla on kestopäällystetty ja jopa ihan ok kuntoinen. 
> 
> *Launataina* ajan
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30132283
> ...



Voisin huomenna launtaina lähteä mukaan, klo 9 eteenpäin sopii. Sunnuntai epävarma.

----------


## vectori

> Tämä huomisen Porkkalan lenkki näyttää kiinnostavalta ja voisin lähteä mukaan. Yhdeksältä tai sen jälkeen sopisi hyvin.



Samma här!

Voisin lähteä Tuvalta klo 9, jos sopii mutta 9.30 käy myös.

----------


## pirtti

> Tämä huomisen Porkkalan lenkki näyttää kiinnostavalta ja voisin lähteä mukaan. Yhdeksältä tai sen jälkeen sopisi hyvin.



Lähdetään 9:30 Tuvalta. Porkkalantien asfaltti on sitten huonossa kunnossa mutta kyllä sitä ajaa, pitää vaan vähän kierrellä kuoppia.

Ja taukopailla on pullojen täyttö sitten ostettavalla vedellä, mutta jos näinkin moni lähtee niin ostetaan joku 5L pullo sieltä sitten ja täytellään kaikkien pullot porukalla.

----------


## VPR

> Puustinna on se vakitaukopaikka Karkkilassa lauantai lenkeillä. Koska se on sunnuntaisin kiinni.



Facebookissa tiedetään että suljettu joka päivä 7.7. asti ja sen jälkeenkin heinäkuun lauantait kiinni. https://www.facebook.com/KahvilaPuus...4959498211449/

----------


## pirtti

> Facebookissa tiedetään että suljettu joka päivä 7.7. asti ja sen jälkeenkin heinäkuun lauantait kiinni. https://www.facebook.com/KahvilaPuus...4959498211449/



Jep, laitetaan sunnuntain tauko sitten tänne:
https://facebook.com/pyhajarvenhelmi/

----------


## VPR

> ensi viikolla olis tarkoitus ajaa taas pidempi lenkki (250+) idän suuntaan. Katsellaan näitä lähempänä.



Viikonlopun sääennuste idän suunnassa on sadetta ja +12. Jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu niin pidetään suunnitelma vielä takataskussa ja ajetaan elo-syyskuussa.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntaina klo 10 pyöräilen 112 km lenkin noin 28 vauhdilla.
Tauko kellokoskella.

Check out this route on Strava: https://strava.app.link/1yQN48iH6X — Lentoasema-Kellokoski-Klaukkala

----------


## vectori

Sama lenkki edelleen sunnuntaina klo 10 Kellokoskelle. Ajettiinkin viime sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelle HePon lenkille.

----------


## vectori

Tänä viikonloppuna en pääse vetämään lenkkiä mutta joku lenkille haluava voi speksata lenkin porukalle.

----------


## Tassu

Tuleepas vähä myöhään kun tajusin, että olenkin lähös lenkille huomenaamulla. Mutta en palaa takaisin saman päivän aikana.

Tavoite lähteä kotoa 9.00, jolloin tuvalla 9.25. Siitä sitten Veikkola - Ojakkala - Vihti - Jokikunta - Ikkala - 1280 Loukku. Loukusta jatketaan vielä Kylmäkoskelle saakka.
Jos haluut ajella rauhallisesti jonkin aikaa niin tuuhan messiin, mutta kuten sanottua, en saata takas.
Pidätän oikeuden muuttaa aikatauluspeksejä, jos tarve vaatii (= ilmoot ittestäs täällä niin pyrin lähtee speksin mukaan)
Jos oon reipas ja nopea niin saatan lähteä aikaisemminkin.

----------


## vectori

Suunnitelmiin tulikin muutos ja pääsen sittenkin sunnuntaina lenkille.

Sunnuntaina klo 9.00 Bembölestä 30 km/h keskarilla reilu satasen lenkki.

Taukoa ajattelin Vanhaan unkkaan. Laitan vielä tarkemmat speksit reitistä.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntaina *klo 9.00* Bemböle

125 km lenkki (Kehä 3 - Sipoo - Tuusula - Nukari) Keskinopeus 30 km/h. Tauko n. 65 km kohdalla Vanha Unkka.
https://www.strava.com/routes/20407493

----------


## jones mäkinen

kannattaa takaisin tulla lahelantien kautta viinikanmetsään, vuelta vantaa kisatapahtuma ajaa huomenna palojoelta metsäkyläntietä ja myös hämeenlinnantietä. 
tai toinen vaihtoehto on ajaa pohjoisessa nurmijärven kautta.

----------


## vectori

> kannattaa takaisin tulla lahelantien kautta viinikanmetsään, vuelta vantaa kisatapahtuma ajaa huomenna palojoelta metsäkyläntietä ja myös hämeenlinnantietä. 
> tai toinen vaihtoehto on ajaa pohjoisessa nurmijärven kautta.



Kiitokset! Onneksi joku meistä on edes hereillä  :Hymy: 

Muutin reittiä menemään pohjoisesta Nurmijärven kautta. Pituus on nyt 128 km.
https://www.strava.com/routes/20407493

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 28.7. *klo 9.00* Bemböle

Lenkki Nurmijärvi-Siippoo-Koisjärvi-Veikkola 130 km ja nopeus 30 km/h. Tauko Siippoon nesteellä 62 kilometrin kohdalla. Myöhemminkin voidaan ottaa tauko pullojen täyttöä varten.
https://www.strava.com/routes/20557749

----------


## mikko-a

Olisiko huomenna la 27.7. klo 10:00 tuvalta ketään lenkille lähtijöitä? En ehdi nyt speksata mitään reittiä mutta lenkki + lenkkiseura kiinnostaa. Sen verran lämmintä on luvassa että joku 100-120km olisi max.

----------


## vectori

Tänä viikonloppuna en pääse vetämään lenkkiä. Speksatkaa joku muu lenkki, jos löytyy innostusta!

----------


## Tassu

Tänään, tupa, 30kmh (+-2kmh), 60km

----------


## vectori

Lauantaina 10.8. klo 9.00 Bemböle

120-130 km lenkki Tuusulaan päin. Tauko puolessa välissä. Keskinopeus 30 km/h.

Laitan tarkemman reitin lähempänä.

----------


## vectori

Reitti: Kehä3 - Sipoo - Tuusula - Nurmijärvi - Velskola 126 km. Tauko: Vanha Unkka (65 km)
https://www.strava.com/routes/20923255

Ajettiin sama reitti Vuelta Vantaan aikaan mutta tällä kertaa loppu menee Velskolan kautta Bodomin länsipuolta. Siellä on pyörätiellä uusi hieno asfaltti  :Hymy: 
Velskolassa saa myös polkea vapaasti niin paljon kuin jaloista lähtee, jos lenkki ei vielä riittänyt ja odotetaan porukka kasaan saavuttaessa Bodomille.

----------


## vectori

On ollut kyselyjä lenkeistä, niin joka torstai klo 18 on ollut 30+ km/h ryhmä Bembölestä. Niistä ei ole vain ilmoiteltu erikseen ja reitti on sovittu lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## snow

> *Bembölen kahvituvalta tiistaisin klo 18.00. Lenkin keskinopeus on 20-24 km/h.* Reitit noin 45 km, kesto noin 2h.
> 
> 
> Itselläni on tarkoituksena käydä aina viikoittain tällaisella lenkillä ja porukassa ajaminen on kivempaa. Joten tervetuloa siis mukaan!
> 
> Tarkoituksena on siis ajaa siten, että kaikki pysyvät mukana ja ketään ei jätetä porukasta. Tällä lenkillä ajetaan ylämäet hyvin rauhallisesti ja tarvittaessa mäkien jälkeen odotetaan porukka kasaan. Pyöräsuositus: maantiepyörä tai cyclocrosspyörä
> 
> Saa myös mainostaa kaikille, joiden arvelee etsivän sopivan hidasta maantielenkkiporukkaa. Esim. puolisot, kaverit, perheenjäsenet, tuttavat, työkaverit...
> 
> ...



Mun osalta nämä tiistain hitaat lenkit ovat olleet kesälomareissun takia tauolla. Huomenna 13.8. en pääse myöskään lenkille.

Mutta sitten seuraavalla viikolla ti 20.8. alkaa mun osalta nämä lenkit taas pyöriä, niin kauan kuin intoa, kelejä ja valoa riittää.

----------


## VPR

> On ollut kyselyjä lenkeistä, niin joka torstai klo 18 on ollut 30+ km/h ryhmä Bembölestä. Niistä ei ole vain ilmoiteltu erikseen ja reitti on sovittu lähtöpaikalla.



Tänään 15 kuskia. Jalat aika tönköt 5 viikon tauon jälkeen eikä tehoja juuri irronnut. Loppukirissä lähdin vetovuorosta 48 km/h vauhdista ja pidin avg 732 W 30 sek ajan eikä kukaan tullut jostain syystä ohi. Vauhtia sain kelattua 57 km/h ja maalissa syke 198 bpm.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 18.8. *klo 9.00* Bemböle

PK-lenkki  reitti kulkee Pusula - Karkkila - Lepsämä - Velskola. Matka on 130 km ja  keskinopeus 30 km/h. Tauko pidetään Karkkilassa noin 70 kilometrin  kohdalla.
https://www.strava.com/routes/15569571

----------


## pirtti

Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan lauantaina 17.7. klo 9.00 Bembölestä 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30190529 (Tauko Virkkalan St1, noin 69km) 

Noin 28-32 km/h (ryhmän mukaan, sillain että mukavan leppoisa vauhti kaikille). Huikatkaa vastauksena tähän tai yksityisviestillä jos on kiinnostusta niin tiedän odotella, muuten ajan tuon sitten yksin.

----------


## vectori

Torstaina voin vetää 28 ryhmää.

Viikonloppuna ei ole minun vetämää lenkkiä, koska olen VeloTourissa mutta halutessa joku muu voi speksata lenkin.

----------


## Hiilari

Eli lenkkitoimintaa tänään torstaina? Bembölen tuvalta? Olisi mukavaa piiitkästä aika tulla mukaan iltalenkille, ja 28 kuulostaa nykykunnolle mahdolliselta. Koko vuosi mennyt kodin rakennushommissa...

----------


## pirtti

Viikonlopun lenkkejä 24.-25.8.

Jos on ajohalua Velotourista huolimatta niin laitetaan Bembölestä lenkit.

Lähdöt klo 9 sekä lauantai että sunnuntai, Lauantaina vähän lyhyempi Porkkalaan ja sunnuntaina reilu satanen Järvenpään suuntaan. Päivitän reitit tähän myöhemmin tänään. Vauhdit 28-32 haarukkaan porukan ja sään mukaan. 

*Lauantai 24.8. klo 9 Bembölestä (noin 30km/h)
*https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30132283
_Tauko Porkkala Marin_ https://www.visitespoo.fi/fi/palvelu/porkala-marin/


Huom! Pieni säävaraus huomiseen, eli sateet pitää loppua tai en lähde (mutta ennusteen mukaan kyllä pitäisi loppua...)


*Sunnuntai 25.8. Klo 9 Bembölestä (noin 30km/h)
*https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30922010
Tauko Lottamuseolla (noin 65km) 
- Loppumatka voidaan tulla myös Kehä III pyörätietä, ei muuta matkaa oleellisesti. Katsotaan vähän porukan ja fiiliksen mukaan.

----------


## pirtti

Tänään ajettiin yllä mainittu Porkkalan lenkki tosi maltillisesti. Oma tavoite ajaa myös huomenna hiljaa (jos vedän yksin niin varmasti alle 30km/h).

----------


## Mankka

Onko siellä saatu ne päällystysyöt jo valmiiksi?

----------


## apuajaja

Puolet tai vähän yli pätkästä Jorvaksentie - Porkkala uutta asfalttia. Huikea parannus edelliseen.

----------


## Forestmanni

> Tänään ajettiin yllä mainittu Porkkalan lenkki tosi maltillisesti. Oma tavoite ajaa myös huomenna hiljaa (jos vedän yksin niin varmasti alle 30km/h).



Kolmen kuskin voimin ajoimme Pirtin speksaaman lenkin Järvenpäähän ja Lottamuseon stopin kautta takaisin. Matkaa kertyi 101 km keskarin ollessa hieman alle 31 km/h. Hyvä lenkki, jota myös loistava sää suosi. Kiitokset!  https://www.strava.com/activities/2649602732

----------


## Larunpantani

Onko huomenna tuota hidasta lenkkiä? Työpäivän jälkeen sopisi rauhallinen ajo.

----------


## snow

> Onko huomenna tuota hidasta lenkkiä? Työpäivän jälkeen sopisi rauhallinen ajo.



Joo näyttäisi olevan kivan kesäinen sää eli rauhallinen lenkki noin 20-24 km/h keskarilla luvassa huomenna tiistaina.

----------


## Hiilari

Lenkille siis!

----------


## Hiilari

Oli mukava iltalenkki, kiitos osallistujille. Vasta asvaltoitu Luukintie oli uusi ja elämyksellinen pätkä minulle.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 1.9. klo 9:00 Bemböle

Lenkkireitti: Kirkkonummi - Siippoo - Nurmijärvi - Röylä. Matkaa 127 kilometriä, keskinopeus 30 km/h ja tauko Siippoon Nesteellä n. 60 km kohdalla.
https://www.strava.com/routes/21432185

----------


## mattipuh

> Sunnuntai 1.9. klo 9:00 Bemböle
> 
> Lenkkireitti: Kirkkonummi - Siippoo - Nurmijärvi - Röylä. Matkaa 127 kilometriä, keskinopeus 30 km/h ja tauko Siippoon Nesteellä n. 60 km kohdalla.
> https://www.strava.com/routes/21432185



Jospa pääsisi ensi kertaa mukaan sunnuntain lenkille

----------


## piscis

> Sunnuntai 1.9. klo 9:00 Bemböle
> 
> Lenkkireitti: Kirkkonummi - Siippoo - Nurmijärvi - Röylä. Matkaa 127 kilometriä, keskinopeus 30 km/h ja tauko Siippoon Nesteellä n. 60 km kohdalla.
> https://www.strava.com/routes/21432185



Onko joku menossa huomenna vähän hiljempaa kuin 30? (24-29)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GrasaJussi

Onko huomenna hidasta? Siis 20-24?

----------


## VPR

Jos sää näyttää hyvältä niin on.

----------


## piscis

> Jos sää näyttää hyvältä niin on.



2h?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GrasaJussi

En ole ollut hitaalla koskaan (paitsi siis itse kyllä käyn hitaalla useinkin), mutta yleensä Bembölestä ajetaan arkisin 2h. Toivon, että pääse ajamaan tänään n. 22 keskaria sen 2h.

----------


## vectori

Sunnuntai 8.9. klo 9:00 Bemböle

Tällä kertaa lyhyempi sunnuntailenkki aikataulun takia.

Reitti: Kehä3 - Tuusula - Järvenpää - Lahnus. Matkaa yhteensä n. 95 km ja keskinopeus 30-32 km/h. Tauko Vanhassa Unkassa 52 km kohdalla.
https://www.strava.com/routes/21554993

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaille tarjolla myös vähän pidempi lenkki. Klo 10 lähtö ja matkaa 157 km. Vauhti napsun vähemmän 28–30 ja tauko Lohjalla. Löytyykö tälle lähtijöitä? https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31045777

----------


## Matt Svart

Entä olisko porukkaa lähdössä Bembölestä jo huomenna vaikka klo 10, noin 100 km, yksin en viitsi lähteä

----------


## Matt Svart

Reitti voisi olla vaikka Bemböle-Veikkola-Lohjanharju-Nummela-Ojakkala-Veikkola-Bemböle, taitaa olla 60 km, vauhti sopimuksen mukaan jotain 28-32, tuollaisen ajan tänään, klo 10 lähtö

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 10 alkaa 11.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.

Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
Valot mukaan! 
Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtkuun alkuun.

----------


## VPR

> Löytyykö tälle lähtijöitä?



Ei ollut lähtijöitä tuvalla joten ajelin itekseen reilun satkun. Ensi viikonloppuna näyttäisi olevan kuivaa mutta tällä hetkellä aika viileetä. Voisi jossain välissä ajaa perinteisen Fiskarsin lenkin (https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31067230) mutta siihen tarttis kyllä aurinkoisen sään. Seurataan tilannetta.

----------


## snow

Kiitos kaikille tiistain hitailla lenkeillä käyneille! 

Tältä erää nämä lenkit ovat nyt tältä kesältä ohi. 

Jos tulee vielä kauniita kelejä viikonlopuille, niin itse kukin voi ehdotella lenkkejä ja huudella seuraa omille lenkeilleen  :Hymy: 

T. Elina

----------


## piscis

> Kiitos kaikille tiistain hitailla lenkeillä käyneille! 
> 
> Tältä erää nämä lenkit ovat nyt tältä kesältä ohi. 
> 
> Jos tulee vielä kauniita kelejä viikonlopuille, niin itse kukin voi ehdotella lenkkejä ja huudella seuraa omille lenkeilleen 
> 
> T. Elina






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 10 alkaa 11.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
> 
> Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
> Valot mukaan! 
> Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtkuun alkuun.



Aloituslenkkinä oli cx-Lepuski-250-Vanttila-Gumböle-42km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5889495 ja kuusi ajajaa lähti kostaan keliin kaahailemaan.

Ajetaanpa tänä kautena vaihteeksi reitit numerojärjestyksessä. Aloitettiin tuosta 250:stä, ja seuraavaksi sitten nämä, ja sitten pitää katsoa jatko lumitilanteen mukaan:
18.9.2019 cx-Lepuski-270-Loojärvi-Gumböle-46km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316
25.9.2019 cx-Lepuski-280-Kotimäki-Perinki-48km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17195237
2.10.2019 cx-Lepuski-290-Sorlampi-Nupuri-44km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6036574
9.10.2019 cx-Lepuski-310-Karhusuo-Pirttimäki-40km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6107222
16.10.2019 cx-Lepuski-315-Bodom-Sorvalampi-42km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6192325
23.10.2019 cx-Lepuski-320-Velskola-Myllymajalampi-56km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809
30.10.2019 cx-Lepuski-340-Kalajärvi-Petikko-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6317296
6.11.2019 cx-Lepuski-000-Vestra-Petas-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655

----------


## VPR

> Ensi viikonloppuna näyttäisi olevan kuivaa mutta tällä hetkellä aika viileetä. Voisi jossain välissä ajaa perinteisen Fiskarsin lenkin (https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31067230) mutta siihen tarttis kyllä aurinkoisen sään. Seurataan tilannetta.



Löytyiskö Fiskariin lähtijöitä lauantaille? Voitaisiin lähteä tuvalta klo 9 ja vauhti 28–30 km/h. Tauko Pohjankurun Shellillä 90 km kohdalla.

----------


## jahuc

> Löytyiskö Fiskariin lähtijöitä lauantaille? Voitaisiin lähteä tuvalta klo 9 ja vauhti 28–30 km/h. Tauko Pohjankurun Shellillä 90 km kohdalla.



Jos lähtö klo 09:00, niin voi olla kiinnostusta mutta kiire tulee eli epävarmaa ehdinkö. Lähtö klo 10:30 => tulen mukaan varmasti.

----------


## VPR

Viisi kuskia oli mukana. Vältettiin sadekuurot mutta märkä tie kasteli ajajat alhaaltapäin. Pari rengasrikkoa ja vastatuuli mennessä ja myötätuuli tullessa. Lopussa keskari 29,6 km/h. Kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## GrasaJussi

Jos tiistaina ei sada, niin oisko vielä Bembölen hidas mitään?

----------


## Hiilari

Tänään tiistaina keli ilmeisesti aika jees joten minä lähden mieluusti iltalenkille, sellaiselle rauhalliselle. Vähän pitää jo laittaa pitkää hihaa ja valot. Onko muita lähdössä tänään?

----------


## GrasaJussi

Harmikseni huomaan, että alkaa flunssa painaa päälle enkä uskalla lähteä tänään. Nolo juttu vain,  kun olin jo eilen innokkaana huutelemassa seuraa Bemböleen. 
HIILARI: Toivottavasti saat ajoseuraa.

----------


## Hiilari

Terve, sain ajoseuraa eli meitä oli kaksi iltalenkkeilijää. Kiersimme tutun Velskola - Lakisto lenkin mutta tällä kertaa vastapäivään eli säästimme Velskolan mäet herkkupalaksi loppuun :-)

Illat pimenee mutta toivottavasti vielä iltalenkkeilijöitä löytyy. Valot alkavat olla tarpeen.

----------


## Hiilari

Huhuu, olisiko porukoita vielä lähdössä iltalenkeille? Ensi tiistaiksi ennustetaan aika kurjaa säätä mutta tuo lienee aika epäluotettava kun nyt on vasta perjantai. Jos ei sada vettä niin lähden mieluusti - lamppu päässä toki koska kotiin tullaan hämärässä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Syksyn perinteinen pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 5.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin.

Ajetaan tällä kertaa taas suunnilleen alkuperäinen reitti https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510

Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.

Tauko Karkklilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.

----------


## Hiilari

Ehkä viimeisellä tiistain iltalenkillä oli peräti kaksi pyöräilijää. Piti olla sadetta ja myrskytuulta - mutta olikin kaunista ja tyyntä. 

Olisi hienoa lähteä lauantaina messiin mutta ei taida ihna nykykunto riittää, ja välinepuolellakin turhan iso aukko maantiepyörän ja jäykän maasturin eli talvipyörän välillä.... hyvää lenkkiä teille. Joku kerta pitää tullaa messiin.

----------


## PatilZ

> Syksyn perinteinen pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 5.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin.
> 
> Ajetaan tällä kertaa taas suunnilleen alkuperäinen reitti https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
> 
> Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
> 
> Tauko Karkklilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.



Isosti kiinnostaisi lähteä mukaan - vaan kunto arveluttaa. Jos reitti onkin helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä, niin mitenkä on tuon mäkisyyden laita? Profiilia katsellen siinä näyttäisi olevan haastetta, kun jaloista puuttuu tehot, polvi kronaa ja vartalossa on liikaa fläsää. Liedon 100 meni kevyesti siinä hitaimmassa ryhmässä. Vaan tuopa nyt oli enemmän tätä pannukakkua.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n keskiviikkoiltojen cyclocross-kurvailut Leppävaarasta alkaa 12.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). [--]



Eipä ole tullut talven aikana täällä mainostettua cx-Lepuski-lenkkejä, mutta niitä on kyllä säännöllisesti ajettu, joskin kolme viimeistä kertaa jäi itseltä väliin kun olin poissa maisemista.
Huomenna ajetaan tuo reitti:

26.2.2020 cx-Lepuski-210-Westend-Hanikka-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7050996

ja lenkit jatkuu 8.4. asti

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ei-välttämättömiä kokoontumisia pitää nyt välttää, joten loppukauden Lepuskin lenkit peruutetaan. 
Lenkkireittejä voi käydä omin päin ajelemassa, ja loppukevään reittisuunnitelmat olivat nämä:
18.3.2020 cx-Lepuski-228-Olari-Espoonlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7229611
25.3.2020 cx-Lepuski-233-Eestinkallio-Kivenlahti-38km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7240906
1.4.2020 cx-Lepuski-240-Mankkaa-Kurttila-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7084517
8.4.2020 cx-Lepuski-247-Tuomarila-Saunalahti-40km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25814004
Kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta! Varmaan taas syksyllä jatketaan!

----------


## EsaJ

Onko kellään tietoa, onko hiekoitus soraa poistettu kauklahti-veikkola matkalla kelviltä, sekä Eapoon keskus-suomenoja reitiltä?

----------


## vectori

Tänään autolla ajaessa Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri reitti näytti ainakin olevan putsattu sepelistä. En tiedä sitten onko Veikkolaan asti ja sieltä etelään päin.

----------


## VPR

Ulkoliikuntapaikat (mm. Helsingin velodromi) avautuvat ensi torstaina joten silloin polkaistaan myös Bembölen lenkkikausi käyntiin. Tänä vuonna ei IK:n puolesta ole nimettyjä vetäjiä vaan ajetaan itseorganisoidusti.

Speksit:

Ti klo 18 EWDR
To klo 18 noin 2 h PK-lenkki, nopeusryhmät noin 22 km/h, 28 km/h ja 30 km/h
La klo 10 noin 4–5 h PK-lenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h
Su klo 10 noin 4–5 h PK-lenkki, keskinopeus noin 28–30 km/h

Lue lisää: https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/yhteislenkit/

Evitskogintielle, Volsintielle ja Kunnarlantielle tehdään uutta asfalttia. Toivotaan että tietyöt valmistuvat kesäkuuhun mennessä.

----------


## billypilgrim

> Evitskogintielle, Volsintielle ja Kunnarlantielle tehdään uutta asfalttia. Toivotaan että tietyöt valmistuvat kesäkuuhun mennessä.



Onko tarkempaa tietoa millä osuuksilla näitä tehdään? Tarkoitus on ajella omalla porukalla Giro d' Espoo tänä tai ensi viikonloppuna, mutta reittiä voi toki soveltaa jos siellä ihan mahdottomat olosuhteet ovat.

----------


## PatilZ

> Onko tarkempaa tietoa millä osuuksilla näitä tehdään? Tarkoitus on ajella omalla porukalla Giro d' Espoo tänä tai ensi viikonloppuna, mutta reittiä voi toki soveltaa jos siellä ihan mahdottomat olosuhteet ovat.



Kunnarlantiellä uusi klv auttaa ohittamaan mahdolliset ongelmapaikat. Toisaalta tämä uusi Giron reitti ei kulje sieltä. Silloin joskus muinaisuudessa meni. Muutama viikko sitten ajoin noi muut pätkät. Volsin tietä rakennettiin silloin lähempänä Kirkkonummea. Olisivatko edenneet? Evitskogintiellä ei ollut mitään rakenteilla välillä Solvikintie - Evitskog.

----------


## Luumunen

Viime sunnuntaina uutta asfalttia oli laitettu Evitskogintielle muistaakseni välille Juusjärventien risteys ja Sjökullantien risteys tai kyläkaupalle saakka, en muista tarkkaan. Näytti siltä että homma on tehty ja uutta asfalttia ei laiteta enempää.

----------


## VPR

Kunnarlantiellä pitäisi töiden alkaa 16.5. Evitskogintiellä on uutta pintaa ainakin välillä Henriksdalintie - Lapinkyläntie ja Sipoon kirkon lähistöllä. Volsintielle on tietääkseni myös laitettu jo uutta pintaa.

----------


## JTJ

Miksi eivät laita samalla Österbyntietä kuntoon? Sitten kelpaiski tulla länteen ajeleen.

----------


## billypilgrim

Kiits tilannekatsauksesta. Raportoidaan tilanteen kehittymisestä kunhan päästään tien päälle ja sieltä pois. Ajatus oli ajaa pääosin "perinteistä" Giron reittiä (Volsintie-Solvikintie-Kylmäläntie jne), ilman alun etelä-Espoon kikkailuja. Bodomin kiertoon bonuksena Snettans-Röylä-ekskursio (mitä muuten lämpimästi suosittelen myös Giron viralliseen reittiin!) .

----------


## VPR

> Miksi eivät laita samalla Österbyntietä kuntoon? Sitten kelpaiski tulla länteen ajeleen.



Siellä ei varmaan ole tarpeeksi liikennettä tai äänekkäitä asukkaita/yrityksiä.

----------


## VPR

Volsintien eteläpää oli tänään aika valmiin näköinen. Kuulemma Kunnarlantie on nyt pahassa kunnossa ja töiden pitäisi jatkua vielä 26.5. asti. Evitskogintiellä ei näkynyt koneita ja tien länsipäässä oli tänään kyltti jossa kerrottiin valmistumisajaksi 17.7. Tekevät ilmeisesti kiireellisempiä pätkiä tässä välissä.

----------


## huotah

> Viime sunnuntaina uutta asfalttia oli laitettu Evitskogintielle muistaakseni välille Juusjärventien risteys ja Sjökullantien risteys tai kyläkaupalle saakka, en muista tarkkaan. Näytti siltä että homma on tehty ja uutta asfalttia ei laiteta enempää.



Evitskogin tie saa uutta päällystettä 31km eli koko matkan. Päällystystyöt jatkuvat 17.7. asti.

----------


## carp

Löytyisikö sunnuntaille lenkkiseuraa (Bemböle klo 10)? Reitillä ei niin väliä...

----------


## EsaJ

> Evitskogin tie saa uutta päällystettä 31km eli koko matkan. Päällystystyöt jatkuvat 17.7. asti.



Vihdoinkin. Luokattomassa kunnossa ja lähes edesvastuutonta oli ajattaa viime vuonna Giro sitä kautta...

----------


## Tassu

> Löytyisikö sunnuntaille lenkkiseuraa (Bemböle klo 10)? Reitillä ei niin väliä...



Oisko muita tulossa? Mua vähä kiinnostelis kans yhteislenkki (= peesiä välillä).

----------


## Tassu

Mainio avauslenkki tälle kaudelle!!

4 kuskia, joista 3 hoiteli vetohommat. 
60km oli aika bliss-vastatuulta, sitten vähä myötäistäkin.
107km, 3h20min, 32kmh.
Kiitokset!!
t. bianchikuski

----------


## carp

Juuh kiitokset tuulisesta ja vauhdikkaasta lenkistä! Vauhti oli mulle tänään vähän liian kova ja kiitokset että sain roikkua peesissä.

----------


## miq

> Volsintien eteläpää oli tänään aika valmiin näköinen. Kuulemma Kunnarlantie on nyt pahassa kunnossa ja töiden pitäisi jatkua vielä 26.5. asti. Evitskogintiellä ei näkynyt koneita ja tien länsipäässä oli tänään kyltti jossa kerrottiin valmistumisajaksi 17.7. Tekevät ilmeisesti kiireellisempiä pätkiä tässä välissä.



Onko töiden etenemisestä kellään lisätietoa? Taisi viikonloppuna olla liikennevalot käytössä vähän ennen Evitskogia Lapinkylän suunnasta tultaessa.

----------


## VPR

Kunnarlantie on valmis. Evitskogintiellä työt jatkuvat ja kannattaa varautua odotteluun, paikoin yksi kaista käytössä.

----------


## Tassu

Lähteeks kukaan polkupyöräilemään huomenna tuvalta klo 10.00?
Tuulien mukaan vois käydä kattoo saako Degerby delistä kahvia (n. 110km).
Ja koska tuulta tulee piisaamaan niin otettais vähä rauhallisemmin kuin viime su.
Varaan oikeuden perua keliolosuhteiden takia + force majour.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.


Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus n. 28-30-32 km/h.


Tänä vuonna ajetaan max 10 hengen ryhmissä. Viime vuonna ajettiin kahdessa ryhmässä (alle ja yli 30 km/h).
Nyt voitaisiin tiheissä nopeusryhmissä 28-33 km/h osallistujamäärän mukaan.
Jokaisen olisi hyvä opetella reitti ulkoa tai ladata reittiohje navigaattoriin.


Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin kesän perjantaihin tai mahdollisesti juhannuspäivään (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään)
Pandemiavaraus, eli jos kokoontumisrajoitukset muuttuvat, niin speksiä muutetaan äärimmäisessä tapauksessa yhden hengen ryhmissä ajamiseen.


Reitti: Espoo-Karkkila-Lohja-Espoo, 165 km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895
Taukopaikka Karkkilan ABC ja Tyryri Lohja ABC.
Takaisin ollaan joskus kello 0-1 välillä.


Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta vähintään lain mukainen takavalo pitää olla.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina.
> 
> 
> Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
> Nopeus n. 28-30-32 km/h.
> 
> 
> Tänä vuonna ajetaan max 10 hengen ryhmissä. Viime vuonna ajettiin kahdessa ryhmässä (alle ja yli 30 km/h).
> Nyt voitaisiin tiheissä nopeusryhmissä 28-33 km/h osallistujamäärän mukaan.
> ...



Eipä olekaan vakiotaukopaikat auki enää illalla vaan menee kiinni klo 20.
Siispä pysähdytään välitankkaukselle Karkkilan Lidliin joka menee kiinni klo 21.
Ei tehdä koukkausta ABC:n suuntaan vaan jatketaan alamäkeä suoraan 2-tien yli ja kohta vasemmalla on Lidl.

Se on ainoa taukopaikka joten isot taskut ja isot juomapullot mukaan että pärjää kotiiin asti. (Vähän ennen Lohjaa voidaan pysähtyä huoltotauolle ja pukemaan tarvittaessa lisävaatetta päälle)
Lyhennetään lenkkiä Lohjan kohdalla siten että ajetaan alkuperäistä juhannuslenkkiä mukaillen seuraavasti:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32963177 "Juhannuslenkki-2020-154km"

----------


## VPR

Sunnuntaina voitais käydä Lättiksellä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32969711

Vauhti ehkä 28–30 km/h.

----------


## VPR

Viisi kuskia lähdössä ja neljä kuskia melkein loppuun asti. Vauhdiksi muodostui 30,3 km/h.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Eipä olekaan vakiotaukopaikat auki enää illalla vaan menee kiinni klo 20.
> Siispä pysähdytään välitankkaukselle Karkkilan Lidliin joka menee kiinni klo 21.
> Ei tehdä koukkausta ABC:n suuntaan vaan jatketaan alamäkeä suoraan 2-tien yli ja kohta vasemmalla on Lidl.
> 
> Se on ainoa taukopaikka joten isot taskut ja isot juomapullot mukaan että pärjää kotiiin asti. (Vähän ennen Lohjaa voidaan pysähtyä huoltotauolle ja pukemaan tarvittaessa lisävaatetta päälle)
> Lyhennetään lenkkiä Lohjan kohdalla siten että ajetaan alkuperäistä juhannuslenkkiä mukaillen seuraavasti:
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32963177 "Juhannuslenkki-2020-154km"



Kelit on kohdillaan. Lähdössä 27 astetta ja puolen yön aikaan 17, eli sen puolesta vaikuttaa että osallistujaennätys rikotaan (viime vuonna oli yhteensä 40 osallistujaa ja kahdessa ryhmässä ajettiin).

----------


## Tassu

Valitettavan kuollut tämä ketju, mutta todettakoon, että tänään tuvalla kymmenkunta kuskia lähti veikkola-ojakkala-nummela-palojärvi-brobacka -reitille. 
Oli muuten loistava lenkki, koska nyt mentiin oikeesti iisisti vaikka inan speksistä (tavoite alle 30kmh) poikettiin ylöspäin, tai en nyt ole ihan varma, kun en ole mittaria kattonu. 
Mäet etenkin mentiin rauhallisesti. Porukka hajos takastullessa Veikkolassa tippuneen pullon takia, mutta se ei menoa haitannu.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna voitais käydä katsastamassa Suomelantien uusi asfaltti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33143696

Tauko Pusulassa ja vauhti noin 27–30 km/h.

----------


## huotah

> Huomenna voitais käydä katsastamassa *Suomelantien uusi asfaltti*: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33143696
> 
> Tauko Pusulassa ja vauhti noin 27–30 km/h.



Suosittelen!

----------


## Tassu

Aikarajoite huomenna sunnuntaina, joten 9.30 Teboil Kivenlahti, tauko Inkoossa.
117km, 30-32kmh
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33162713

----------


## pirtti

> Aikarajoite huomenna sunnuntaina, joten 9.30 Teboil Kivenlahti, tauko Inkoossa.
> 117km, 30-32kmh
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33162713



1130 Virkkalasta ekat 9km on tietyötä, asfaltti rouhittu pois, osin karkeaa soraa, osin hienompaa hiekkaa paikoin jäljellä olevan asfaltin päällä. Ajoin tänään, mutten kovin lämpimästi voi suositella.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Kuusi kuskia tänään lähti Bembölestä. Muita ei näkynyt. Paitsi keltapaitoja.

----------


## Viineri

Ikkala - Jokikunta oli tänään rouhittu hiekalle, mutta Karkkila -Vanjärvi toimii, joten ei tule paljon kiertoa(10-15km)

----------


## mikko-a

Hoi,  olisiko täällä iltalenkille lähtijöitä? Lähtö tuvalta klo  18 ja kierretään joku n. 100 km lenkki esim. Lohjan kierros. Pidetään  kahvipaussi ettei homma mene pelkäksi urheiluksi. Vauhdit sovitellaan  lähtijöiden mukaan.

----------


## Tassu

Parahin Mikko! Tämä kyllä kiinnostaa, mutta juuri nyt en uskalla luvata. Ilmoittelen 16-1630 välillä miten käy.
Aavistuksen lyhyempi olis  mulle kyllä jees. Lomalaisen aika on tiukassa. :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Sorppa, pakko passata tällä kertaa.

----------


## mikko-a

Huomenna su klo 10 tuvalta tarjolla noin 4h:n pk-setti.

----------


## mikko-a

Lauantai 18.7. lenkkipäivä eli juhlapäivä. Reittivaihtoehdoksi tarjoan 120 km Nummela-Lohja-Kirkkonummi kierrosta yhdellä pysähdyksellä mutta muutkin käy (paitsi 140+ ei oikein mahdu aikatauluun). Bembölen tupa @ 10 am.

----------


## mikko-a

Huomenna la 25.7. klo 10 taas tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Suunnitteilla noin 130 km kierros Jokelaan jossa pidetään kahvitauko. Vauhdit asettuu kuskien mukaan mutta tupalenkkietiketti pidetään: ketään ei jätetä ja hyvin peesaten porukassa pitää pysyä mukana PK alueella. Ennen lenkkiä voidaan käydä lyhyesti läpi vetovuorolaisten velvotteita.

----------


## Forestmanni

Kuulostaa hyvältä. Mukana ollaan jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Meneekö mennessä Vantaankosken ohi?, jos siitä tulisin mukaan.

----------


## mikko-a

> Meneekö mennessä Vantaankosken ohi?, jos siitä tulisin mukaan.



Lähdetään tuvalta suoraan pohjoiseen joten ikävä kyllä kierretään Vantaankoski aika kaukaa.

----------


## mikko-a

> Huomenna la 25.7. klo 10 taas tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Suunnitteilla noin 130 km kierros Jokelaan jossa pidetään kahvitauko. Vauhdit asettuu kuskien mukaan mutta tupalenkkietiketti pidetään: ketään ei jätetä ja hyvin peesaten porukassa pitää pysyä mukana PK alueella. Ennen lenkkiä voidaan käydä lyhyesti läpi vetovuorolaisten velvotteita.



Merkittäköön pöytäkirjaan että tuvalla tehtiin kollektiivisesti nopea meteorologinen analyysi ja päädyttiin ajamaan lyhyempi ja vähän kovatempoisempi lenkki Lohjalle. Kuuden kuskin voimalla ajettiin alkumatka siististi parijonossa kunnes Siuntion tiellä vaihdettiin yhteen jonoon ja nostettiin vauhtia. Se on tunnustettava että tällainen ryhmätempo ajaminen on todella vaikeaa ja varsinkin kun tuuli oli sivuvastainen. Kaksi kuskia jättäytyi ryhmästä ja vaikka nämä tapahtuivat 'sovitusti' niin olen silti tästä lenkkietiketin rikkeestä pahoillani. Lenkki opetti taas paljon aerodynamiikan merkityksestä maantiepyöräilyssä ja ns. joukkueajamisen haasteista. Tarkoitus ei ole missään nimessä tyrkyttää pyöräilyn kilpailullisia elementtejä kenellekään, mutta toivon että tallaisista kokemuksista voisi silti tarttua positiivisiä opin siemeniä kaikille mukaan. Kiillotetaan tupalenkkietiketti taas säihkyväksi ensi kertaa varten.

----------


## mikko-a

Huomenna la 1.8. klo 10 tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Reittiehdotuksessa on tutut raamit mutta hieman erilaisilla koukuilla: Ojakkala-Vesikansa-Lohja-Siuntio-Sepänkylä. Pituutta noin 125 km. Tauko hyvien munkkien äärellä Virkkalassa.

----------


## Tassu

Mikko ja kumppanit, kiitos hyvästä ja vauhdikkaasta lenkistä!

Minua kyllä kiinnostaisi tietää, että kuinka moni lenkkiläinen suuntaa tuvalle tämän ketjun innoittamana ja kuinka moni ik:n facen kautta. Jotenki vaan vaikutaa siltä, että nää on ik:n lenkkejä ja muut ovat suunnanneet kulkunsa muualle.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Mikko ja kumppanit, kiitos hyvästä ja vauhdikkaasta lenkistä!
> 
> Minua kyllä kiinnostaisi tietää, että kuinka moni lenkkiläinen suuntaa tuvalle tämän ketjun innoittamana ja kuinka moni ik:n facen kautta. Jotenki vaan vaikutaa siltä, että nää on ik:n lenkkejä ja muut ovat suunnanneet kulkunsa muualle.



Itse olen IK:n jäsen ehkä vain jäsenmaksun maksamisen verran ja ajelen milloin missäkin, mutta seuraan kyllä aktiivisesti Espoon lenkit -sivustoa.

----------


## kp63

> Mikko ja kumppanit, kiitos hyvästä ja vauhdikkaasta lenkistä!
> 
> Minua kyllä kiinnostaisi tietää, että kuinka moni lenkkiläinen suuntaa tuvalle tämän ketjun innoittamana ja kuinka moni ik:n facen kautta. Jotenki vaan vaikutaa siltä, että nää on ik:n lenkkejä ja muut ovat suunnanneet kulkunsa muualle.



IK:n facessa oli kyllä tälle päivälle myös minun lenkki. Kaikkia IK:n lenkkejä ei laiteta ulos Espoon lenkeiksi, mutta osa kyllä ja ehkä just ne, jotka sopis mahd. monille.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitokset tämän iltaisille to-lenkkeilijöille! 
Oli vauhdikas lenkki ja sain muutaman kerran jalat hapoille (tosin enemmän kadenssin takia kuin voiman). :Kieli pitkällä:  
48-16 rules.

----------


## Mik@

> Kiitokset tämän iltaisille to-lenkkeilijöille! 
> Oli vauhdikas lenkki ja sain muutaman kerran jalat hapoille (tosin enemmän kadenssin takia kuin voiman). 
> 48-16 rules.



Kiitos minunkin puolesta, sain mitä halusin eli vähän kovemman treenin ja vielä hyvässä seurassa! Oli hyvä kirimies matkassa ja Tassulle nostan kyllä hattua 48-16:lla ajosta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## pirtti

Onko kiinnostuneita ajamaan huomenna lauantaina joko klo 9 tai klo 10 alkaen semmoista 100-140km siivua rauhallisesti (noin 30k/h, ylämäet hiljaa) ?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Ootko käynyt Kinuskilla kahvilassa?

Tässä reitti https://www.komoot.com/tour/234746700 on 125km. Kahvila auki lauantaina 10-16. 
Ei oo ihan tyypillinen Espoon lenkki kun suunta on eri suuntaan. Tää vaan yks ehdotus.

----------


## pirtti

> Ootko käynyt Kinuskilla kahvilassa?
> 
> Tässä reitti https://www.komoot.com/tour/234746700 on 125km. Kahvila auki lauantaina 10-16. 
> Ei oo ihan tyypillinen Espoon lenkki kun suunta on eri suuntaan. Tää vaan yks ehdotus.



Mulle sopis hyvin, oisko klo 9 lähtö kun kuuma päivä tulossa niin ei tarvi niin paljon kauheassa paahteessa olla?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Käy 9, Voitko ladata reitin kanssa? Mul Garminin akku ei oo enää parhaas iskussa, jos pitää reittiä päällä menee noin 2 tunnissa tyhjäksi, vaikka kirkkaus 10%. 
Toki osaan tonne ilmankin reittiä, mutta sitten saattaa mennä eri teitä ja tulla lyhyempi tai pidempi.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Käy 9, Voitko ladata reitin kanssa? Mul Garminin akku ei oo enää parhaas iskussa, jos pitää reittiä päällä menee noin 2 tunnissa tyhjäksi, vaikka kirkkaus 10%. 
> Toki osaan tonne ilmankin reittiä, mutta sitten saattaa mennä eri teitä ja tulla lyhyempi tai pidempi.



Voisin tulla kl 9 jos vauhti pysyy 30kmh ja ylämäet hiljaa, Jones!

----------


## mikko-a

Su 23.8. klo 10 tupalenkkiä tarjolla. Speksinä ehdotan laadukasta ryhmäajamista noin 140 km:n verran Jokelaan ja takaisin.

----------


## Tassu

Ajetaanko huomenna torstaina IK:n speksaamaa vai jotain muuta?

Mulla olis 64 km peruslenkki tuttuja teitä pitkin ja bonuksena (tottakai) vauhtipätkä lopussa. 30kmh olis kuitenkin se perusspeksi. Säävarauksella toki.

----------


## alppu

vieläkö viikonloppuna on lenkkejä?

----------


## GrasaJussi

Onko Bembölestä mitä lenkkiä tarjolla la tai su? Kun ei ole facea ei pääse kaysomaan IK:n sivuilta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lauantaina 19.9. maantielenkki klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Pituus jotain 7 tuntia taukoineen. Vauhti 29-30 km/h.  Suuntana Sälinkää/Hyvinkää. Laitan tarkempaa reittiä tässä illalla.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Lauantaina 19.9. maantielenkki klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Pituus jotain 7 tuntia taukoineen. Vauhti 29-30 km/h.  Suuntana Sälinkää/Hyvinkää. Laitan tarkempaa reittiä tässä illalla.



Kiitos. Ehkä liian pitkää siivua minulle, mutta tulen kuitenkin paikalle josko löytyisi muitakin  joille riittää lyhyempi ajo.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lauantaina 19.9. maantielenkki klo 10 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Pituus jotain 7 tuntia taukoineen. Vauhti 29-30 km/h.  Suuntana Sälinkää/Hyvinkää. Laitan tarkempaa reittiä tässä illalla.



Reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34178989 
Juomatauko Hyvinkäällä, K-market Paavola (61 km)
Lounastauko Kera-Grilli (108 km)

----------


## GrasaJussi

Mitenköhän nyt torstaina jos ajokelejä on, tulee pimeä vastaan jo 19:30. 
Vaikka kaikilla valot pyörässä on, niin olisiko syytä harkita lähdön aikaistamista?
Voi tietenkin tulla hankaaluuksia ehtimisen kanssa. 
Miten tehdään?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 11 alkaa 23.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). 
Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
Valot mukaan! Mä toimin vetäjänä ja huutelen täällä sitten tuuraajia jos olen estynyt. 
Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtikuun alkuun.
Lenkin vauhdit on vuosien varrella hieman hidastuneet sitä mukaa kun vetäjällä on tullut ikää lisää ja aikaa kulunut kisavuosista joten elitekuskeille iltacruisailu menee palauttavasta lenkistä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

23.9.2020 cx-Lepuski-247-Tuomarila-Saunalahti-40km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25814004
(edellisen kerran ajettu 4.10.2017)

----------


## piscis

> Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 11 alkaa 23.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). 
> Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
> Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
> Valot mukaan! Mä toimin vetäjänä ja huutelen täällä sitten tuuraajia jos olen estynyt. 
> Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtikuun alkuun.
> Lenkin vauhdit on vuosien varrella hieman hidastuneet sitä mukaa kun vetäjällä on tullut ikää lisää ja aikaa kulunut kisavuosista joten elitekuskeille iltacruisailu menee palauttavasta lenkistä.



Kyssäri; mikä vauhti noin suurinpiirtein ollut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vectori

> Mitenköhän nyt torstaina jos ajokelejä on, tulee pimeä vastaan jo 19:30. 
> Vaikka kaikilla valot pyörässä on, niin olisiko syytä harkita lähdön aikaistamista?
> Voi tietenkin tulla hankaaluuksia ehtimisen kanssa. 
> Miten tehdään?



Torstaina lähtö on 17:30.

----------


## duris

> Kyssäri; mikä vauhti noin suurinpiirtein ollut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vauhdit näissä yleensä ollut reilu parikymppiä. Cyclolla keskiwatit n. 150w

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Torstaina lähtö on 17:30.



Kiitos.

----------


## miq

> 23.9.2020 cx-Lepuski-247-Tuomarila-Saunalahti-40km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25814004
> (edellisen kerran ajettu 4.10.2017)



Kiitos tästä Jarille ja muulle ryhmälle! Oli mahtava lenkki ja treeni, jota ei kyllä muutoin tulisi tehtyä. Aikataulujen salliessa mukana myös jatkossa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

30.9.2020 cx-Lepuski-Sundsberg-Muurala-49km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34272313
(reitti on uusi, eli vielä ei olla tätä ajettu koskaan)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

7.10.2020		cx-Lepuski-255-Saunalahti-Vanttila-44km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34322580
(taas uusi reitti!)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

14.10.2020		cx-Lepuski-270-Loojärvi-Gumböle-46km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1821316

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Syksyn perinteinen pitkä hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 17.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Jonkinlaisella säävarauksella kuitenkin.
Ajetaan suunnilleen alkuperäinen reitti https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
Tauko Karkklilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.


Vauhti ikurin PK1:tä eli syke noin 20 pykälää alle keskiviikko-illan lenkkien

----------


## Jari Kulmala

21.10.2020		cx-Lepuski-290-Sorlampi-Nupuri-44km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6036574
(ajettu viimeksi 2.10.2019)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

28.10.2020		cx-Lepuski-301-Kauniainen-Hynkänlampi-40km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34321721
(reitti on uusi)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna sunnuntaina lenkki Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 9.15, kesto 4h.
 Vauhti kevyttä ja tasaista PK:ta. Reitillä asfalttia, hiekkatietä ja metsätietä. 


Ei taukoja, eli juomaa ja syötävää riittävästi mukaan.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

4.11.2020 cx-Lepuski-310-Karhusuo-Pirttimäki-40km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6107222
(ajettu viimeksi 9.10.2019, jolloin mukana oli 12 ajajaa)

----------


## Bokeron

Moi, onko Ik-32 yhteyslenkit alkanut jo?

----------


## kp63

Eiköhän ne ole aika selkeästi kielletty.

----------


## VPR

Yli 20-vuotiaiden harrastustoiminta on vielä koronatauolla, toivotaan että tilanne paranee kesän lähestyessä.

----------


## VPR

Viikonloppuna voisi aloitella yhteislenkkikautta. Jos löytyy seuraa niin sunnuntaina ajattelin ajaa tuvalta noin 120 km ja keskari voisi olla noin 28 km/h. Suuntana pohjoinen ja tauko Syökerin tuvalla.

----------


## Bokeron

Lähteekö porukka bembölesta tänään ?

----------


## VPR

Torstaina alkaa viikkolenkit pyöriä normaalisti Bembölestä klo 18.

----------


## Bokeron

Kiva , onko joku reitti suunniteltu?

----------


## GrasaJussi

Onko suunnitteilla perinteistä juhannuslenkkiä?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina 24.6.2021.


Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus n. 28 km/h takuutasainen ryhmä (lisäksi nopeampia ryhmiä muodostetaan tarvittaessa, viime vuonna ajettiin kolmessa nopeusryhmässä: 33+, 31 ja 28)


Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin kesän perjantaihin tai mahdollisesti juhannuspäivään (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään)


Tauko Karkkilan Lidlillä (tai K-Supermarket tai S-Market)


Se on ainoa taukopaikka joten isot taskut ja isot juomapullot mukaan että pärjää kotiiin asti. (Vähän ennen Lohjaa voidaan pysähtyä huoltotauolle ja pukemaan tarvittaessa lisävaatetta päälle)
Ajetaan viime vuoden reitti:


https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32963177 "Juhannuslenkki-2020-154km"


Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta vähintään lain mukainen takavalo pitää olla.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sää vaikuttaa hyvältä Juhannuslenkin suhteen

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Muokkasin illan reittiin toisen paussipaikan Lempolan S-marketille: 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32963177 "Juhannuslenkki-2020-154km"

----------


## Tassu

Mikon kipparoimassa 29-31 ryhmässä ajo oli paras porukkalenkki ikinä !!

----------


## duris

Oli kyllä hieno lenkki täydellisessä kelissä. 33+ ryhmässä keskariksi muodostui 36.5km/h

----------


## GrasaJussi

Jarin vetämä lenkki.
Vaikka odotukset juhannuslenkille ovat aina kovat, saa silt ainai joka kerta yllättyä, kuinka hienosta tapahtumasta on kyse. Vaikka lenkin keskari vaihteli eri osuuksilla 26-32, tultiin Bemböleen silti tarkasti sovitun keskarin mukaisesti.  Paljon kiitoksia Jarille.

----------


## mikko-a

Huomenna  su 4.7. (klo 10 @ Tupa) ajetaan kunnon kieputtelu Jokelaan: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33499306
Reittiin on yritetty noukkia mahdollisimman paljon hyväpäällysteisiä  pätkiä. Tämä ajettiin viime kesänä ja todettiin hyväksi. Tauko Jokelassa  huippumodernissa huoltoasemakahvilassa (jos enää hengissä) tai jossain  muualla keskustan lähellä. Panostetaan hyvään ryhmäajoon ja laadukkaisiin vetovuoroihin niin ryhmän mukana peesissä kaikki pysyy hyvin matalilla sykkeillä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK-32:n Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 12 alkaa 15.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). 
Reitistö:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...p3&usp=sharing
Ajetaan parin tunnin suht ripeä lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
Valot mukaan! 
Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtikuun alkuun.

15.9.2021 cx-Lepuski-316-Pitkäjärvi-Koskelo-42km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34333963
(uusi reitti, eli tätä ei ole aikaisemmin ajettu)

----------


## Jari Kulmala

22.9.2021 cx-Lepuski-320-Velskola-Myllymajalampi-56km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6187809
Vähän joutuu säätämään paluumatkalla kehä III:n kohdalla tietöiden takia
Ajettu viimeksi 23.10.2019

----------


## Jari Kulmala

28.9.2021 cx-Lepuski-000-Vestra-Petas-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6365655
Ajettu viimeksi 6.11.2019 (joskaan itse en silloin ollut mukana)

Ps.
jos en näitä Sellon lenkkejä muista täällä mainostaa, niin siitä huolimatta niitä kyllä ajetaan joka keskiviikko, ellei sitten täysin mahdoton keli ole.
Seuran ulkopuolisetkin ovat tervetulleita mukaan.  Seuraan sitten voi myöhemmin halutessaan liittyä tuolla: https://ik-32.org/yhteystiedot/liity-seuraan/
Kahdella ekalla kerralla oli molemmilla 8 ajajaa, eli enemmänkin mahtuu. Ihan aloittelijoille lenkki ei sovellu kun aika kovilla tehoilla ajetaan (mulla ei tehomittaria ole ollut mutta keskiwatit 80 kg:n kuskilla ehkä vähän alle 200 ja lyhyissä ylämäissä 500 W, mutta ulkoilijaruuhkissa taas alle 50W).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

6.10.2021 cx-Lepuski-020b-Seutula-Ylästö-kuivan-syksyn-spesiaali-47km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/37694519

----------


## borgk

Millaisiin keskinopeuksiin nuo peloitteena ilmoitetut W/kg lukemat ovat johtaneet? Vai taisin jo paljastua turistiksi.

----------


## duris

> Millaisiin keskinopeuksiin nuo peloitteena ilmoitetut W/kg lukemat ovat johtaneet? Vai taisin jo paljastua turistiksi.



Keskarit pyörineet 24-25km/h hujakoilla.

72kg kuskilla tehot olleet siinä 160-170w avg ja 200w NP. Se, onko se kova vai hissukseen riippuu varmaan kuskista.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna (20.10.) ei Lepuskin iltalenkkiä.
Katsotaan jos torstaina olisi kuivempi keli.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Huomenna (20.10.) ei Lepuskin iltalenkkiä.
> Katsotaan jos torstaina olisi kuivempi keli.



Illaksi taas tulossa sateita joten jää iltalenkki väliin tältä viikolta

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illaksi tulossa rankkasateita. Lepuskin iltalenkki jää väliin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ja taas reipasta sadetta tulossa illaksi. Huomenna näyttäisi paremmalta, joten ajetaanpa tän viikon iltalenkki huomenna torstaina samaan aikaan. Reittinä cx-Lepuski-047-Maunula-Siltamäki-42km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/37796551

----------


## Jari Kulmala

17.11.2021		cx-Lepuski-005-Petas-Vantaanpuisto-34km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6379620

----------


## Jari Kulmala

24.11.2021 cx-Lepuski-080-Pakila-Kivikko-48km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28787087
Viimeksi ajettu 8.1.2020

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Himppusen liikaa pakkasta luvattu huomiseksi. Pakkasrajana on tavattu pitää jotain -8. Eli Lepuskin cx-lenkki jää väliin.

----------


## ViSu

Varsinaista lepuskin cx lenkkiä ei pakkastilanteen takia huomenna liene mutta ajattelin kuitenkin lähteä klo 18 siitä sellon pyörältä parin tunnin lenkille joten tervetuloa vaan mukaan raikkaaseen talvikeliin ajelemaan. Keskari asettunee näillä keleillä siihen parin kympin kieppeille. Jotain tämän suuntaista ajattelin:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/38147223

----------


## Jari Kulmala

15.12.2021 cx-Lepuski-090-Pakila-Puotinharju-42km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6882372
viimeksi ajettu 22.1.2020

----------


## ViSu

Sikäli mikäli huomenna ei ole lepuskin cx lenkkiä pakkasen takia niin meinaan lähteä klo 17.30 Hannuksen Motonetiltä parin tunnin / n.40km ajelulle, tervetuloa mukaan. Ajattelin käydä ulkoilureittejä pitkin oittaalla katsomassa onko ladulla ruuhkaa. Siis jotain tämänsorttista reittiä:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/38218984

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sikäli mikäli huomenna ei ole lepuskin cx lenkkiä pakkasen takia niin meinaan lähteä klo 17.30 Hannuksen Motonetiltä parin tunnin / n.40km ajelulle, tervetuloa mukaan. Ajattelin käydä ulkoilureittejä pitkin oittaalla katsomassa onko ladulla ruuhkaa. Siis jotain tämänsorttista reittiä:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/38218984



joo, Lepuskin iltalenkki jää väliin pakkasen takia.
Muuten, noilla ulkoilureiteillä saa sitten olla terävät nastat alla. Se tuli huomattua sunnuntaina.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

29.12.2021		cx-Lepuski-085-Pukinmäki-Kontula-41km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6836455
Viimeksi ajettu 6.2.2019

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomenna ajeteaan taas cx-Lepuski-lenkkiä. Laitan aamulla reittilinkkiä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

5.1.2022		cx-Lepuski-060-Puistola-Tapanila-w-40km, http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6712981
(tämä talviversio ajettu viimeksi 31.12.2014)

----------


## SuccessFactor

Mites Oittaan fatbike-reitit? Ovatko miten ajettavissa, onko alkuasukkailta havaintoja?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illan Lepuskin lenkin vetohomma olisi vapaana. Itse olen koronataudin takia estynyt.

----------


## ViSu

Jarin ollessa estynyt tarjotaan Lepuskista lähtijöille tänään vaikka tällaista n.40 km reittiä:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/38148580

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Illaksi on tulossa jäävesisadetta. Jätän Lepuskin iltalenkin tänään väliin ettei tule kylmetettyä itseäni puolikuntoisena.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Jätän huomisen lepuskin lenkin taas väliin. Tänään kävin ajamassa pyöräteitä ja niilläkin oli paikoin peilijäätä. Illaksi on tulossa lumisateita jolloin ajokeli on turhan hankala.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Himppusen liikaa pakkasta taas tänään Lepuskin lenkille

----------


## ViSu

Jari tänään estynyt vetämään sellon lenkkiä joten tänään tarjolla n.40km lenkki suurinpiirtein tuota muutama viesti ylempänä näkyvää reittiä. Soveltaen tarpeen mukaan riippuen kunnossapitotilanteesta ja/tai upottavuudesta. Lähtö siis sellon pyörältä klo 18.

----------


## VPR

Huomenna olisi tarkoitus aloitella taas maantielenkkejä tuvalta. Lähtö siis Bembölen kahvitupa (Bellinmäki 1, Espoo) klo 18. Viikonloppuisin sama paikka klo 10. https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/yhteislenkit/

----------


## Raaka

Onko nämä lenkit vain ik32 jäsenille vai ovatko muutkin tervetulleita?

----------


## Tassu

Kyllä ne on tarkoitettu kaikille, koska ihan julkisesti siitä ilmoitetaan eikä IK:n sivuillakaan sanota mitään.

----------


## VPR

Kaikki ovat tervetulleita, toivomme tietysti että taajaan lenkeillä käyvät liittyisivät myös jäseniksi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Sunnuntaina 8.5. ajetaan Pre-Giro -lenkki, eli tutustutaan Giro d' Espoon reittiin.

Lähtö Tapiolanaukiolta klo 11 ja Giron reittihän on tuo: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33010103

Jos porukkaa on riittävästi, niin ajetaan useassa nopeusryhmässä: 24, 27 ja 30, mutta voidaan säätää ryhmiä lähtöpaikalla.

Taukopaikka Siuntiossa Naapurissa-kahvilassa (Lappersintie 48, 02570 Siuntio), jonne pitää siis ajaa 1 km reitin ohi.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Sunnuntaina 8.5. ajetaan Pre-Giro -lenkki, eli tutustutaan Giro d' Espoon reittiin.
> 
> Lähtö Tapiolanaukiolta klo 11 ja Giron reittihän on tuo: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33010103
> 
> Jos porukkaa on riittävästi, niin ajetaan useassa nopeusryhmässä: 24, 27 ja 30, mutta voidaan säätää ryhmiä lähtöpaikalla.
> 
> Taukopaikka Siuntiossa Naapurissa-kahvilassa (Lappersintie 48, 02570 Siuntio), jonne pitää siis ajaa 1 km reitin ohi.



Kahvila onkin äitienpäivän takia kiinni. Eli riittävästi mukaan evästä. Matkan varrella ei oikein huoltopaikkoja ole. Kirkkonummen keskustassa ja Veikkolassa voi tietty käydä jotain tarvittaessa tankkaamassa.

----------


## Tassu

Olisin toki voinut näistä sanoa jo tuvalla, mutta koska tämä to lenkki on julkisesti tuotu esiin täällä foorumilla, että lenkkejä ajetaan ja jonkinlainen speksihaarukka on laitettu niin tuon nyt julki sitten muutaman asian tämän päiväisestä lenkistä. Ihan alkuun paluumatkakaveri totesi että oli vähän kohellusta. Niin oli. 

Ylämäen jälkeen, mutkien jälkeen tai kaikkien hidasteiden jälkeen ei lähdetä heti kiihdyttää. Pitää odottaa, että kaikki on päässeet sen hidasteen ohi ja sitten tehdään se kiihdytys rauhassa. Korostan, rauhassa.

Ylämäet pitäs vetää 30-32 speksiinkin aika rauhassa, emme ole kisailijoita. (huom! nopeuspekseistä ei ollut mielestäni puhetta tuvalla, ja koska en käytä nopeusmittaria niin em. on arvio nopeudesta)

Tasasellakin sais sitä nopeutta vähän pudottaa. Tänään vedettiin, vetovuorossa olevista riippuen välillä turhan kovaa, josta syntyi sitten haitariliikettä. Välillä huudeltiin watteja välillä perä jää.

Käännökset pitää sanoa riittävän aikaisin ja lujaa, että kaikki tietää mihin mennään. Osa kuskeista ei ole IK:n jäseniä, joten he eivät tiedä reittiä. Tänään oli yksi aika hasardi käännös Lahnuksessa. Siinä oikeasti osa porukasta oli ihan pihalla mitä tapahtuu.

Viiskorvessa kärki ajoi suoraan, kun loput kääntyi vasemmalle. Jotain huutoa kyllä kuului, mutta koska se ei ollut selkeä, ja ennen kaikkea se tuli aivan liian myöhään se huuto mihin suuntaan niin ei paljoa ollut tehtävissä käännöksen suhteen. Ja sitten te toopet ette ees oottanet meitä, jotka teki pikku kiekan, vaan piti tempoo teidät kiinni. 

Kuoppien merkkaamisessakin oli petrattavaa.

Eli suomeksi, kun olet vetämässä mieti miten ajat, jotta kanssapolkijat tuntevat olonsa mukavaksi ja turvalliseksi siellä takana. Minä en välttämättä lopeta to lenkkeilyä, mutta uudet kasvot ei välttämättä tule toista kertaa. Ja kyllä, tiedän, että tämä kirjoitus voi joitakin karkottaa, mutta sen riskin olen valmis ottamaan, ja jotta to lenkit jatkossa rullaisivat suopeammissa merkeissä.

Kaikesta huolimatta 48-16 rules again...

----------


## Hannu Koo

Kiitos Tassu raportista. Piti tulla lenkille pitkästä aikaa, mutta en ehtinut, eikä nyt harmita. Aikanaan liityin Iikoo:hon koska kuulin, että siellä ajetaan "takuuvarmasti" speksien mukaan ja turvallisesti. Nykymeno kuulostaa ihan muulta. Ehkä näitä ei kannata mainostaa IK-lenkkeinä, jos ajokulttuuri on kerrotun kaltaista?

----------


## Fuuga

Niin, vetomiehen, näillä non-pro -lenkeillä, päätarkoitus ei ole pitää keskaritavoitteesta kiinni vaan johtaa ajoa niin että se on takana tuleville turvallista ja ennakoitavaa. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## duris

^^^ Ehkä keskinopeusspeksi olisi hyvä käydä ennen lähtöä läpi jos uusia kavereita mukana. PK-lenkki voi olla mitä vaan 20km/h - 35+km/h välistä riippuen ketä siellä ajamassa. 
IKn sivuilla toki mainitaan speksiksi 27-30km/h, mutta tuskin kaikki sieltä sitä löytää.

----------


## Dominik

Kiitos, Tassu, kiitos IK32lle lenkin järjestämisestä.





> Käännökset pitää sanoa riittävän aikaisin ja lujaa, että kaikki tietää mihin mennään. Osa kuskeista ei ole IK:n jäseniä, joten he eivät tiedä reittiä. Tänään oli yksi aika hasardi käännös Lahnuksessa. Siinä oikeasti osa porukasta oli ihan pihalla mitä tapahtuu.



+1. Vain minun näkökulmastani: Järvenperässä, Karamzinin koulu kulmassa, oikotien läpi ajaminen loi vaarallisen tilanteen tiellä, jossa porukka hämmentyi ja osa alkoi kääntyä, kun taas osa ajoi suoraan.

----------


## ViSu

Semmoinen parannusehdotus että saattaisi myös olla hyvä ennen lähtöä kysyä onko mukana ensikertalaisia ja varsinkin jos on, kerrata pikaisesti myös ihan perusjutut ryhmässä ajamiseen liittyen.
Ja mm. muistuttaa että ajaessa täytyy koko ajan pitää mielessä miten oma tekeminen mahdollisesti vaikuttaa muihin ryhmässä ajaviin.
Eikä kertaaminen ehkä ole turhaa vaikka ensikertalaisia ei olisikaan, tuskin se haittaa että pelisäännöt on varmasti kaikille selvät. 

Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa mm. että kun tiellä liikkuu muitakin kun pyöräilijöitä niin hyvä ryhmäkuri ja 
nätissä muodostelmassa ajaminen antaa oman turvallisuuden lisäksi myös heille ihan eri kuvan lajista ja sen harrastajista kuin epämääräisesti poukkoileva häröpallo ja vaikuttaa
taatusti myös suhtautumiseen ja käyttäytymiseen meitä kohtaan liikenteessä. Tulipahan
mieleen siinä kohtaa kun jossain ylämäessä keulassa oli vähän epämääräisesti koko kaistan leveydeltä kolme rinnakkain limittäin ja perästä kuuluu auto takana....

----------


## VPR

Oli vähän säätöä paikka paikoin ja ylipäänsä tahti turhan reipas. Tämä aiheutti sitten sitä että kärki painaa pää märkänä vaikka ei oikeastaan tiedä mihin ollaan edes menossa. Ite lähinnä roikuin perässä niin en ehtinyt joka välissä huudella kääntymisiä. Vähän samaa ilmiötä havaitsin viime kesänä kun muu porukka vain jatkoi matkaansa rengasrikkoni jälkeen.

Yllä mainittu käytös ei kuulu IK-32:n lenkkikulttuuriin. Kaikkien lenkeillä käyvien kannattaa kerrata Jari Kulmalan Turvallinen ryhmäajo -artikkeli. IK:n sivuilla on myös hyvää perustietoa asiasta vaikka onkin aikoinaan kirjoitettu lähinnä pitkiä lenkkejä silmällä pitäen https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoituk...t/animal-trip/

----------


## kp63

Tassulla hyviä pointteja - onhan ollut hyvässä opissa  :Hymy: . Häröily johtuu porukasta, yleensä, mutta mielellään palaute kohdistetaan vetäjiin.  Tästä on jo nyt seurannut se, ettei vetäjiä löydy. itse olen elänyt hepo ja espoo lenkkien kulta-ajan, jolloin vkoskelta tuupattiin kovaa Kalevin komennossa ti ja to, espoosta la ja vkoskelta taas su. Joskus laskin, että olen ollut vastuuvetäjä yli 100 lenkillä. Itse olin kovasanainen ja huusin kuria, mutta meitä vmäisiä tyyppejä on harvassa - onneksi. Siksi jokaisen, joka lähtee kimppalenkille pitäisi miettiä tarkasti miksi lähtee ja mitkä ovat omat velvollisuudet. Yhteislenkillä tärkein on takana tulevien turvallisuus. Kun se on kerrottu miljoonalla, sitten tulee hyvä huumori jne. Ja ihan lopuksi, pahnan pohjimmilla tulee se, kuinka kova vetomies minä olen. Olen itse ajanut IK32 pitkiä siivuja aika monta ja siellä lenkkikuri kyllä toimii edelleen. Kimppalenkit on kyllä lajin suola.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Lauantaina 21.5. Bembölen klo 10:n lenkin suunta Järvenpää-Nikkilä-Kulloo tai jotain. Lenkille tulee pituutta vajaa 150 km.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Lauantaina 21.5. Bembölen klo 10:n lenkin suunta Järvenpää-Nikkilä-Kulloo tai jotain. Lenkille tulee pituutta vajaa 150 km.



Road-Bemböle-Järvenpää-Söderkulla-116km
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/39507395

----------


## villeville

Ajetaanko IK-32:n viikonloppulenkeillä jotain vakioreittejä vai miten ajettava lenkki päätetään? Olisi mukava välillä tulla mukaan, jos vain aikatauluihin sopii. Omien aikataulujen lisäksi osallistumisintoon vaikuttaa myös onko lenkin pituus 150 km vai 116 km + siirtymät, ja mikä on päivän kunto ja sää. Tai harrastetaanko sellaista, että porukka jakaantuu ja ajetaan eri lenkit?  Entä kuinka paljon porukkaa lenkeillä keskimäärin käy?

----------


## pasternak

Onko huomenna (su 22.5.) lenkki myös Tuvalta ja tietoa mikä on lenkin pituus?

----------


## kp63

jatkuu: ennen ei kyselty onko lenkkiä ja millä spekseillä, vaan ite kerrottiin että tuun tuvalle klo 10 ja 150km ajetaan. no mää tykkäsin miettiä reitin ennakkoon, osalle se oli just se pointti että ajaessa säädettiin. fillaroitsijoita n kertaa enempi kuin aiemmin, ihme juttu kun yhteislln lenkkeihin ei löydy porukkaa,  rohkeasti vaan framille. itellä oli aikoinaan palauttavana treeninä ns kp-takuulenkki (löytynee arkistoista) speksi, 25-30, jossa ajoin aina keulilla ja niin tarkasti kuin sovittu.

----------


## ViSu

Tänään Bembölen kahvituvalta klo 18 tällainen reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/39838283

Lähtijöiden määrästä ja vauhtihaluista riippuen jakaudutaan tarpeen mukaan useampaan ryhmään.
Perusideana vauhti n.28-30 ja keskitytään siihen että ajetaan siististi ryhmässä muut huomioiden eikä ketään jätetä.

----------


## Alexander.S

Onko tänä vuonna juhannuslenkkiä (yölenkkiä) suunnitteilla?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina 23.6.2021.


Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
Nopeus 28-29 km/h takuutasainen ryhmä (lisäksi nopeampia ryhmiä muodostetaan tarvittaessa)


Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin kesän perjantaihin tai mahdollisesti juhannuspäivään (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään)


Jätetään tänä vuonna Velskolan ja Moksin reikäinen asfaltti ajamatta ja ajetaan Ojakkalan ja Vihdin kautta:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/39887206 Juhannuslenkki-2022-165km


Tauot:
59 km ABC Masuuni 
116 km K-market Laurinkatu (suljetaan klo 23, eli sitten viereinen 24h Prisma jos aikatalu venyy)


Ilman valojakin näkee ajaa, mutta vähintään lain mukainen takavalo pitää olla.
Irtohihaa, -punttia ja tuuliliiviä mukaan viilenevän ilman varalta.

----------


## Tassu

> Jätetään tänä vuonna Velskolan ja Moksin reikäinen asfaltti ajamatta ja ajetaan Ojakkalan ja Vihdin kautta:



Tämä muutos on aivan loistava. Mukana kunhan ei tule mitään force majour juttuja.

----------


## casanova

Juhannuslenkki kiinnostaa, vaikka rimakauhu iskee ja kunto epäilyttää. Minkä kokoisella porukalla tämä on yleensä ajettu ja katsotaanko pahalla, jos viihtyy yksinomaan aurinkokannella?  :Cool:

----------


## Firlefanz

Muistiin mukavana jääneellä lenkillä kerran mukana olleena en epäröi huutaa sivusta: sopivan iso, ehkä jopa optimaalinen eli ei liian iso ja ei katsota. 

PS Sen olen kyllä ehtinyt unohtaa miten vetovuorot vaihtuivat eli mentiinkö hidasta telaketjua vai vaihtuiko keulassa ajanut pari, mutta joka tapauksessa homma toimii kaikkien kannalta parhaiten kun aurinkokantelainen on muiden lailla mukana kierrossa eli käy vuorollaan keulassa, Hän vain tekee olemattoman lyhyen vetovuoron eli ilmoittaa heti "Vaihto!"

(Tosin jos vetotöistä huolehtii muutaman ajajan ryhmä, niin silloin tehdään niin ja muut eli peesaajat pysyvät omalla paikallaan tai toimivat muuten porukan kapteenin ohjeiten mukaan.)

----------


## casanova

Sen verran ovat tämän illan ja juhannuksen suunnitelmani eläneet, että iltalenkki jää tällä kertaa minun osaltani väliin. Mainioita maanteitä tuolla reitillä on, joten varmasti on mukava lenkki tiedossa. Ehkä ensi kerralla sitten minäkin olen letkassa mukana.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Perinteinen yöttömän yön iltalenkki ajetaan taas juhannusaatonaattona, eli torstaina 23.6.2021.
> 
> 
> Lähtö klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta (Bellinmäki 1, 02740 Espoo).
> Nopeus 28-29 km/h takuutasainen ryhmä (lisäksi nopeampia ryhmiä muodostetaan tarvittaessa)
> 
> 
> Säävaraus, eli sateen sattuessa lenkki siirretään johonkin kesän perjantaihin tai mahdollisesti juhannuspäivään (ilmoittelen viimeistään torstaina puoleen päivään mennessä mitä tehdään)
> 
> ...



Ajokeli vaikuttaa mainiolta (22-14 ? ja SW 4-2)

Mun 28-29 ajaa parijonossa jossa mä olen koko ajan toisena vetäjänä.
Nopeammat ryhmät ovat yleensä ajaneet hitaasti vaihtuvaa telaketjua.

Aurinkokannella saa pysytellä myös koko ajan aivan hyvin.

----------


## Tassu

Kiitos Jari!

Veikkolan jälkeen Jarin iso!! porukka laitettiin kahtia ja ymmärtääkseni ryhmän koosta johtuva meno rauhoittuikin mukavasti. Olipa mukavaa päästä vetää pitkästä aikaa.
Karkkilan tauon jälkeen hetki isossa porukassa, mutta edelleen oli porukan koosta johtuvaa jojoa ym niin piti laittaa porukka taas kahtia, mutta ei keretty kun tuli sisuririkko, joten porukka seis. Tuomakselle kiitos, että päätit jatkaa pienemmällä porukalla johon lähdin sit vetää. Saatiin just passelin kokonen porukka, jolla vedettiin tuvalle saakka. Terolle kiitos apuvetäjän hommista ja muille mukana olijoille kiitos jo ihan mukana olosta. Tuvalla oltiin 00.50. 

Keli oli mitä parhain ja tiet hyvässä kunnossa, joten oli kyllä ilo ajaa ja vetää.

----------


## kp63

Etuhatka ajeli tällä kertaa suht rauhallisesti noin 34 keskarilla ja yhdellä stopilla Pusulassa. Jussin takakiekko sanoi sopimuksen irti Karkkilassa, muuten ongelmitta, jos häirikköautoilijoita ei lasketa. Tassusta poiketen, en vetänyt metriäkään, vaan annoin huonompikuntoisten nuorten treenata  :Hymy: . Hieno lenkki ja täältäkin kiitos Jarille.

----------


## ViSu

Nostetaan tätäkin välillä... Eli Bembölestä on koko kesä ajettu lenkkejä torstaisin klo 18. Lenkkien pituudet olleet 60-70 km luokkaa ja keskinopeudet osallistujista/reitistä/säästä riippuen 30-32 välissä. Osallistujia ollut 10-20 välissä ja lenkit sujuneet nyt hyvin ilman mitään sen kummempia sählinkejä. Tälle illalle olisi tarjolla tällainen reitti n.30 vauhdilla:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40341634

----------


## miq

Onko tuolla ollut hitaampaa ryhmää? Itse ajellut soolona lenkit 28-29 kmh keskarilla. 30-32 kmh on siinä rajoilla ja vaikka imussa vauhti nouseekin on tuo vähän siinä ja siinä. Olisi mukavampi aloittaa ”ryhmäajoura” hitaammassa porukassa.

----------


## kp63

> Onko tuolla ollut ...Olisi mukavampi aloittaa ”ryhmäajoura” hitaammassa porukassa.



[QUOTE=miq;3162599]

Vanhana jääränä jaksan tuoda aina uudelleen tuon ole aktiivinen niin homma skulaa jutun, eli jospa seuraavan kerran laitat muutetun viestin niin melko varmasti saat porukan kasaan

*Onko tuolla ollut hitaampaa ryhmää? Jos ei niin eikös polkaista sellainen käyntiin. Olisi mukavampi aloittaa ”ryhmäajoura” hitaammassa porukassa. Eli tulen tuvalle ja ks minkälaista porukkaa löytyisi tähän hitaamman vauhdin ryhmään*.* Tavoite nopeus jotain 26-30 väliin riippuu porukasta



*

----------


## travelleroftime

Onko näitä Espoon lenkkejä muulloin kuin To klo. 1800?

----------


## kp63

niin, viitaten aiempaan niitähän on 24/7 kunhan joku vaan laittaa kutsun

----------


## VVille

Itseäkin kiinnostaisi, ovatko täällä https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/yhteislenkit/ mainitut viikonlopun yhteislenkit pyörineet ja jos ovat, niin ovatko kaikki tervetulleita? Joka tapauksessa, olen huomenna kymmeneltä tuvalla katselemassa tilannetta.

----------


## kp63

Hyvä. Siitähän se lähtee kun yksi paikalla, loput tulee perässä. IKlaisena voin vastata, että joo lenkkejä ajellaan ja iso osa ei tule ns julkiseksi. Olen esim itse infonnut meidän sivuilla syksyn 9 siivupakettia, jotka toivottavasti alkaa 2 vkon päästä, kunhan koronasta toivutaan. Julkisiksi niitä ei laiteta mm vastuiden yms syiden takia. Liity seuraan, vuosimaksuhan on mitätön.

----------


## ViSu

Ja unohtui sanoa että noille ns. IK:n lenkeille ovat kaikki tervetulleita. Ja se vielä että to klo 18 ja la-su klo 10 lenkin bembölestä voi tottakai järkätä kuka vaan halukas, ei se ole suinkaan mikään IK:laisten yksinoikeus.

----------


## ViSu

Lähes joka vkl ollut lenkki la tai su, joskus molempinakin. Ja bembölestä lähtee yleensä vkl aamuisin muitakin pikku porukoita joihin todennäköisesti pääsee mukaan kysymällä. (Ainakin itse olen aina päässyt)

----------


## travelleroftime

Hyvä tietää. Kiitos.

----------


## Juuso Siren

Itse olen uutena nyt pari kertaa käynyt näillä IK:n to-ilta -lenkeillä ja hyvä meininki on ollut.
Jostain syystä se aloittamiskynnys oli kuitenkin aika kova, mikä näin jälkikäteen vähän ihmetyttää. 
Porukkaa näköjään tulee paikalle vasta noin 15 min ennen lenkin alkua, eli jos itse tulee paikalle tätä aiemmin, pitää jaksaa hiukan odotella.

----------


## ViSu

Torstain 4.8. Bembölen lenkiksi tällainen ehdotus. Matka 70km, keskari n.30. Myös muun vauhtisia ryhmiä voi luonnollisesti vapaasti muodostaa.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40435335

----------


## ViSu

Mikäli löytyy kysyntää pykälää matalamman kynnyksen lenkille tyyliin keskari 25 ja kesto pari tuntia, sellaisiakin olisi varmaan mahdollista järjestää muutama loppukesän / alkusyksyn aikana.

----------


## ViSu

Ryhmäajosta kiinostuneille ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki tiistaina 9.8.
Lähtö bembölen kahvituvalta klo 18. Ennen lähtöä kerrataan ryhmässä ajamiseen liittyviä perusasioita ja sääntöjä joten ole paikalla viimeistään 10 min ennen. Keskinopeus 25 ja matka n. 50 km. Reitti ladattavissa täältä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40500783
Tässä vielä muutama linkki liittyen ryhmässä ajamiseen:
https://youtu.be/xYxD1nFKTZE
https://youtu.be/atz5th4hQOY
https://ik-32.org/ilmoitustaulu/2008...ri_kulmala.pdf

----------


## nimim

> Ryhmäajosta kiinostuneille ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki tiistaina 9.8.
> Lähtö bembölen kahvituvalta klo 18. Ennen lähtöä kerrataan ryhmässä ajamiseen liittyviä perusasioita ja sääntöjä joten ole paikalla viimeistään 10 min ennen. Keskinopeus 25 ja matka n. 50 km. Reitti ladattavissa täältä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40500783
> Tässä vielä muutama linkki liittyen ryhmässä ajamiseen:
> https://youtu.be/xYxD1nFKTZE
> https://youtu.be/atz5th4hQOY
> https://ik-32.org/ilmoitustaulu/2008...ri_kulmala.pdf



Tämä kiinnostaisi kovasti, mutta huominen ei sovi aikatauluihini. Aiotaanko tälläistä matalan kynnyksen lenkkiä järjestää toistamiseen tämän vuoden aikana?

----------


## ViSu

Mikäli on senverran tilausta että saadaan ryhmä kasaan niin eiköhän. Huomenna näkee ainakin paljonko nyt tulee porukkaa paikalle.

----------


## PatilZ

Iso kiitos matalan kynnyksen lenkistä. Toimi erinomaisena  psykofyysisenä kuntoutuksena. Peesissä roikkuen sai vähän enemmän itsestä irti. Kelitkin suosi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

> Ryhmäajosta kiinostuneille ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki tiistaina 9.8.
> Lähtö bembölen kahvituvalta klo 18. Ennen lähtöä kerrataan ryhmässä ajamiseen liittyviä perusasioita ja sääntöjä joten ole paikalla viimeistään 10 min ennen. Keskinopeus 25 ja matka n. 50 km. Reitti ladattavissa täältä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40500783
> Tässä vielä muutama linkki liittyen ryhmässä ajamiseen:
> https://youtu.be/xYxD1nFKTZE
> https://youtu.be/atz5th4hQOY
> https://ik-32.org/ilmoitustaulu/2008...ri_kulmala.pdf







> Tämä kiinnostaisi kovasti, mutta huominen ei sovi aikatauluihini. Aiotaanko tälläistä matalan kynnyksen lenkkiä järjestää toistamiseen tämän vuoden aikana?







> Mikäli on senverran tilausta että saadaan ryhmä kasaan niin eiköhän. Huomenna näkee ainakin paljonko nyt tulee porukkaa paikalle.



Minulta meni viesti ohi niin en hoksannut lähteä mukaan. Matka ja vauhti kuulosti hyviltä. Lähden mielelläni joku toinen kerta. Ollut motivaatiovaikeuksia yksin mennä maantielenkille tänä vuonna ja ajokavereits kun on vain pari niin silloin kun itse pääsis jaksais heille harvoin sopii. Kuten eilen kun kysyin ja kun eivät päässeet jäin itsekin kotiin.

----------


## ViSu

Matalan kynnyksen maantielenkki jälleen ensi tiistaina, eli: 
Ryhmäajosta kiinostuneille ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki tiistaina 16.8.
Lähtö bembölen kahvituvan alaparkkikselta klo 18. Ennen lähtöä kerrataan ryhmässä ajamiseen liittyviä perusasioita ja sääntöjä joten ole paikalla viimeistään 10 min ennen. Keskinopeus 25 ja matka n. 50 km. Reitti ladattavissa täältä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40500783
Tässä vielä muutama linkki liittyen ryhmässä ajamiseen:
https://youtu.be/xYxD1nFKTZE
https://youtu.be/atz5th4hQOY
https://ik-32.org/ilmoitustaulu/2008...ri_kulmala.pdf

----------


## ViSu

Torstaina 18.8. Bembölestä startti klo 18, keskari n.30 ja tällaista reittiä kaavailuissa:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40619184

----------


## Tassu

Huh huh, olipa sairas lenkki tänään. Kiitos Jari & kumppanit!!

----------


## ViSu

Huomisen sääennuste mennyt kuivempaan suuntaan joten ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki jälleen 23.8. klo 18 bembölestä.
n.50km / 2h eli keskari 25 km/h. Tässä reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40680205
Jos olet ensi kertaa mukana saavuthan paikalle viimeistään 10 vaille, käydään läpi ryhmässä ajamisen perusasiat.

----------


## 42x17

Torstaina 25.8. klo 17.30 tarjolla on perinneajoa Bembölen kaffituvalta @26 km/h.

----------


## ViSu

Torstaina 25.8. Bembölestä startti klo 18, keskari n.30 ja tällaista reittiä kaavailuissa:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40699493

----------


## travelleroftime

Pitkästä aikaa parijonoa tänään, kiitos seuralaisille. Mites ensi viikonlopun lenkit?

----------


## ViSu

> Torstaina 25.8. Bembölestä startti klo 18, keskari n.30 ja tällaista reittiä kaavailuissa:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40699493



Parin teknisen jälkeen porukka jakautui kahteen ryhmään ja edellä menneessä porukassa etenemistahti oli aivan vallan urheilullista, kiitoksia kanssa-ajajille vauhdikkaasta lenkistä.
Myös perässä tulleen ryhmän porukka vaikutti perillä bembölessä varsin tyytyväiseltä.

----------


## Tassu

> Parin teknisen jälkeen porukka jakautui kahteen ryhmään ja edellä menneessä porukassa etenemistahti oli aivan vallan urheilullista, kiitoksia kanssa-ajajille vauhdikkaasta lenkistä.



Joo, oli erittäin vauhdikas lenkki. Hyvä sellainen. Koska en enää juurikaan käytä mittaria niin olisi kiva tietää mikä oli keskari. Jätin porukan mankin kohdalla.
Viime viikolla sinkula, eilen retkipyörä huippukiekoin. Ensi kerralla maantietykki? :Sekaisin:

----------


## ViSu

> olisi kiva tietää mikä oli keskari. Jätin porukan mankin kohdalla.



mankista mankkiin kiepin keskari oli 35,4 ja pituus 61 km

----------


## 1972

> Huomisen sääennuste mennyt kuivempaan suuntaan joten ns. matalan kynnyksen lenkki jälleen 23.8. klo 18 bembölestä.
> n.50km / 2h eli keskari 25 km/h. Tässä reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40680205
> Jos olet ensi kertaa mukana saavuthan paikalle viimeistään 10 vaille, käydään läpi ryhmässä ajamisen perusasiat.



Onko huomiselle ti 30.8. vielä matalan kynnyksen lenkkiä tarjolla?

----------


## ViSu

> Onko huomiselle ti 30.8. vielä matalan kynnyksen lenkkiä tarjolla?



On kuin onkin. Itse en näillä näkymin pääse mukaan mutta lenkille tulee hyvä vetäjä ja tässä reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40759666  Perussetti kirkkonummelle 53 km

Ja siis klo 18 bembölen alaparkkikselta ja paikalla viim. 10 min ennen jos ei ole ollut ennen mukana.

----------


## 1972

Hienoa. Yritän ehtiä töistä paikalle.

----------


## ViSu

Huomiselle 1.9. bembölestä klo 18 ehdolla tällaista lenkkiä:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40782826

Keskari n.30 mutta mukana vähän kelvipätkiä ja niissä vauhti liikennetilanteen mukaan sekä mahdollisesti yhdessä jonossa.

----------


## ViSu

Huomenna Ti 6.9. vielä matalan kynnyksen lenkki klo 18 bembölen alaparkkikselta. 
51 km / 2h = keskari 25.
Ja paikalla viim. 10 min ennen jos ei ole ollut ennen mukana.
reitti tässä: 
ridewithgps.com/routes/40837905
Eli leppoisa tutustumisretki rinnekodin mäkeen.

----------


## ViSu

Tänään 8.9. en pääse itse bembölestä ajelemaan klo 18 kun eilen iski flunssa mutta tässä ainakin vähän lyhyempi pisto nummelaan jos kukaan ei parempaakaan reittiä keksi:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40868838

Tuossa ylläolevassa n. 1km sorapätkä nummelan eteläpuolella,jos haluaa kiertää tässä pari km pdempi versio:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40868934

----------


## Jari Kulmala

IK-32:n Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 13 alkaa 14.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). 
Ajetaan parin tunnin lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
Lenkillä kuormitus vaihtelee maaston mukaan ja sen mukaan miten vapaasti pääsee muiden liikkujien seassa ajamaan.
Valot mukaan! Mä toimin vetäjänä ja huutelen täällä sitten tuuraajia jos olen estynyt. 
Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtikuun alkuun, jos vain
ajokelit on kelvollisia.
Viime vuonna kausi jäi vajaaksi kun ajokelit muuttuivat mahdottomiksi, joten jatketaan
viime vuoden tampaston täyttämistä:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...p3&usp=sharing


14.9.2022 cx-Lepuski-250-Vanttila-Gumböle-42km: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5889495

----------


## ViSu

Huomenna 13.9. vuoden viimeinen matalan kynnyksen maantielenkki Bembölestä.
Lähtö klo 18, reitti 40 km ja keskari n.25.
Aurinko laskee jo reilusti ennen iltakahdeksaa joten muistakaa valot.

Optiona mikäli kaikilta löytyy pyöristä valot ja kaikki yksimielisesti haluavat, 
voidaan ajaa vaihtoehtoisesti myös 52 km versio. 
Tässä varmuuden vuoksi siis molemmat reitit.

HUOM! Sadevaraus eli jos klo 16 ennuste näyttää että 18 ja 20 välissä sataa vettä,
lenkkiä ei ajeta ja ilmoitan mahdollisesta peruutuksesta täällä heti 16 jälkeen. 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40912895
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40912981

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> IK-32:n Lepuskin cx-keskiviikkolenkkien ajokausi 13 alkaa 14.9. Lähtö 18:00, Alberganesplanadi 1 (Sellon Pyörä). 
> Ajetaan parin tunnin lenkki lähinnä ulkoilupolkuja ja pikkuteitä.
> Erityistä huomaavaisuutta yritetään noudattaa muita ulkoilijoita kohtaan.
> Lenkillä kuormitus vaihtelee maaston mukaan ja sen mukaan miten vapaasti pääsee muiden liikkujien seassa ajamaan.
> Valot mukaan! Mä toimin vetäjänä ja huutelen täällä sitten tuuraajia jos olen estynyt. 
> Lenkkejä ajetaan maantiekauden alkuun asti, eli jonnekin huhtikuun alkuun, jos vain
> ajokelit on kelvollisia.
> Viime vuonna kausi jäi vajaaksi kun ajokelit muuttuivat mahdottomiksi, joten jatketaan
> viime vuoden tampaston täyttämistä:
> ...




Huomisen sää näyttää turhan sateiselta. Torstaina näyttää vähän kuivemmalta, joten siirretään lenkki torstaiksi, ja lähtöpaikkakin vaihdetaan Bembölen kahvituvaksi ja aika klo 18. Lenkkireitti säilyy samana.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Yritän pysyä mukana pitkän tauon jälkeen. Tosi kiva kun reitti on etukäteen tiedossa, voi ajaa loppuun asti omalla tahdilla jos yritys epäonnistuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jari Kulmala

21.9.2022 cx-Lepuski-255-Saunalahti-Vanttila-44km: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34322580

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 9.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta.
Reittinä perinteinen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

28.9.2022 cx-Lepuski-248-Sundsberg-Muurala-49km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34272313

----------


## huotah

> Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 9.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta.
> Reittinä perinteinen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
> Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
> Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.



La 8.10. vai su 9.10.?

----------


## JackOja

> Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 9.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta.
> Reittinä perinteinen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
> Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
> Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.



Tuossa 36-38 km välillä on ankarat ukaasit kummassakin päässä, "Yksityisalue, Läpikulku kielletty" jne. Onkos se kuiteskin ihan jees mennä siitä? Olen itse kerran ajanut, mutta pikkusen jäi kaivelemaan kun pihan läpikin mennään.

Ja 53,5 km kohdalla piha, jossa juttelin torpan omistajan kanssa. Pihan läpi ei kulje avointa reittiä ja aivan selkeästi näin on. Lupasin, että jonnekin reittipalveluun merkitty reitti poistetaan, en vain ole löytänyt mihin on merkitty.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Tuossa 36-38 km välillä on ankarat ukaasit kummassakin päässä, "Yksityisalue, Läpikulku kielletty" jne. Onkos se kuiteskin ihan jees mennä siitä? Olen itse kerran ajanut, mutta pikkusen jäi kaivelemaan kun pihan läpikin mennään.
> 
> Ja 53,5 km kohdalla piha, jossa juttelin torpan omistajan kanssa. Pihan läpi ei kulje avointa reittiä ja aivan selkeästi näin on. Lupasin, että jonnekin reittipalveluun merkitty reitti poistetaan, en vain ole löytänyt mihin on merkitty.



Vai on sinne 36-38 km kohdalle tullut läpiajokielto? No sitten se ajeta siitä vaan ajetaan pätkä 25-tietä. Ei siinä muuuten pihan läpi ole tarvinnut ajaa.
53,5 km:n kohdalla tosiaan näyttää varsin pihan läpi ajolta, mutta sellaisiahan maaseudulla on paljon. Läpiajokieltoa ei sielläkään ole näkynyt.
Mutta 109 km:n kohdalle Tuohijoentie-Vakkamäentie -yhdyspätkälle läpiajokielto on tullut pari vuotta sitten, eli : https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...547306946&z=16

 eli sen tilalle pitäisi nyt keksiä toinen vaihtoehto. Ehkä tuota pellonreunaa pitkin pystyy kuivana syksynä ajamaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Vai on sinne 36-38 km kohdalle tullut läpiajokielto? ... Ei siinä muuuten pihan läpi ole tarvinnut ajaa.



Se yksi maatilan pihapiiri siinä oli, läpikulkukielto taisikin olla siellä jossain Kurikanjärven pohjoispuolisella kiinteistöllä kun tarkemmin muistelee.





> 53,5 km:n kohdalla tosiaan näyttää varsin pihan läpi ajolta, mutta sellaisiahan maaseudulla on paljon. Läpiajokieltoa ei sielläkään ole näkynyt...



Joo maaseudulla on kahdenlaisia yhteyspätkiä tilojen/pihojen läpi. Niitä, joissa on ok kulkea vaikkei olisikaan rasitteenomistaja. Ja sitten niitä, jotka eivät ole läpikulkureittejä. Raunintaustaan pohjoisesta tuleva tie päättyy siihen pihaan. Eteläpuolella on iso kiinteistö valtionmaata, jonne kulkuyhteys ja tiestö on etelästä päin. 

Vaikka siitä pihan läpi mökin ikkunan alta lain mukaan ("minulla on oikeus!") saisikin ajaa niin ei pyöräilijäjoukkion ajattaminen siitä mielestäni kohteliasta tai järkevää ole. Minähän tosiaan keskustelin asiasta asukkaiden kanssa pari kesää sitten kun satuin paikalle telttaretken yhteydessä.

Tämä tila vaikutti autiolta, tulin sillä kertaa tuolta Lopentien suunnalta Leppäojan tilan läpi.

Tuo Keihäsjärven ympäristö on hankala graveloitsijalle kun yhteyspätkiä ei ole. Mulla on teoria, että tästä voisi mennä ihan luontaisesti polku tuonne pohjoiseen päin metsätien silmukkaan, mutta en ole vielä ehtinyt tarkistaa.

EDIT: olin jo harkitsemassa lähtöä, mutta näyttääkin turhan märältä keliltä omaan makuun.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Ajetaanko tänään (Ke 5.10.) Leppävaaran CX?

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Ajetaanko tänään (Ke 5.10.) Leppävaaran CX?



 Olipas pitänyt tulla paikalle, eikä roikkua netissä  :Sarkastinen:  Mikä reitti oli ajettu?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Hiekkatielenkki Karkkilaan lauantaina 9.10. klo 9 Bembölen kahvituvalta.
> Reittinä perinteinen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1811510
> Pituus on 140 km ja ajoaika arviolta vähän yli 6 tuntia.
> Tauko Karkkilan Shellillä. Reitistä valtaosa on helposti ajettavaa hiekkatietä. Reitin alussa ja lopussa kuitenkin parikymmentä kilometriä asfalttia.




Hah, copy-paste virhe viestissä, eli lauantaina 8.10. piti ajaa, mutta sehän näyttää nyt varsin sateiselta, joten vaihdetaanpa suunnitelmaa ja *vaihdetaan lenkki sunnuntaiksi 9.10.*

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Olipas pitänyt tulla paikalle, eikä roikkua netissä  Mikä reitti oli ajettu?



Tuo ajettiin: 5.10.2022 cx-Lepuski-247-Tuomarila-Saunalahti-41km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25814004

Yritin mainostaa lenkkiä kyllä täälläkin mutta jäiköhän vastaus lähettämättä kun ensin foorumi valitti että oli alle 30 s edellisestä postauksesta (eli tuosta Karkkilan lenkin vastauksesta).
Mutta IK:n jäsenenä sähän olet myös meidän Facebook-ryhmässä, ja siellä tälle lenkille on oma viestiketju josta reitit löytyy myös.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Taas ajettu upea reitti, kiitos taas vetäjälle! 2 henkilöä (allekirjoittanut lukuun ottaen) jäivät 38.1km:n kohdalle pienen teknisen ongelman takia. Tämä ei kuitenkaan hidastanut matkaa kahta tai kolmea minuuttia enempää. Sen ansiossa että reitti oli tallessa pääsimme maaliin asti vain pienellä viiveellä.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

cx-Lepuski-lenkkejä ajetaan säännöllisesti vaikka täällä en aina muista niitä mainostaakaan. 
Näppärä keino vakoilla mikä on seuraavan kerran reitti on katsoa tuota kokoelmakarttaa: https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...p3&usp=sharing
Olen merkannut vahvennetulla reitin joka ajetaan seuraavaksi (ja kirjoittanut kuvaustekstiin päivämäärän). Mutta reittiin on voinut tulla hienosäätöä mitä en tuohon kokoelmaan ole vielä päivittänyt, joten pitää katsoa reitin nimi, esim tän viikon tapauksessa cx-Lepuski-301-Kauniainen-Hynkänlampi
ja tehdä internet-haku sillä, niin löytyy kyseinen ridewithgps-reitti:  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34321721

----------


## Italiano_83

Hi All! New to the forum and sorry if I don't speak Finnish  :Hymy:  
Nice to virtually meet you all!!

I would be interested to learn more around group rides that might be open to be joined freely...both for gravel and road rides.

For example, I see the ones mentioned above starting from Leppävaara, or others. Can anyone help me to learn a bit more what rides are still active during the weekends and at what time/places in general? Maybe there is a calendar place, but I was not able to find it... 

Looking forward to receive some tips and hopefully also meet new people in the area with common passion for cycling!

Marco

----------

